# Open Show & Tell , Outdoors 2014



## TWS (Jan 29, 2014)

This is a random open thread for folks to stop by and share pics




and progress reports for those who don't want to do a full GR and just share a bit of their beautiful girls and to chat and meet other growers. I won't be doing a GR but would like to share a bit without a full blown personal thread . Questions and answers Welcome. Hope everybody has a good season !




Many Mojo's to your grows !







Brought to you by popular demand and early for the boys down under.


Good luck all and be safe !


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 29, 2014)

*Hell yea finally open. lol "Clicking Like"*


----------



## biscuitkid (Jan 29, 2014)

yay sucks ill probaly be doin indoors this yr, unless some miracle happens


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Jan 29, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Hell yea finally open. lol "Clicking Like"*


ha who needs a like button.."like"


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 29, 2014)

LLL and 10 char min.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2014)

No more off-site grows for me, using the yard to veg this summer then finishing indoors.

I got a head start, been struggling w/training Malawi as you can see...but cloned them already. The first pic is actually 2 generations beyond last summer's wetland grow...same kush.

Hope everyone has been well.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 29, 2014)

Like haha.....


----------



## godrickau (Jan 29, 2014)

View attachment 2978732View attachment 2978733View attachment 2978734View attachment 2978735Hey guy really happy with my first to girls ever. Love seeing every ones Baby's keep them coming. Any thought or advice let me no


----------



## TWS (Jan 29, 2014)

Those are sweet. Down under ?


----------



## doubletake (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice looking plants guys I'll have something to contribute tomorrow.


----------



## peacelovegv (Jan 29, 2014)

getting the g house rolling


----------



## doubletake (Jan 29, 2014)

Like^^ haha....


----------



## Party (Jan 29, 2014)

seems a bit early for this thread


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 29, 2014)

Sweet the 2014 Show. I just got back from the coast, so its back to working on the greenhouse and garden fence. Happy prepping people.


----------



## godrickau (Jan 30, 2014)

TWS said:


> Those are sweet. Down under ?


cheers man. yep from down under


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 30, 2014)

Last years thread was the best thread on riu since ive bin here! This ones gunna be better i can feel it!


----------



## godrickau (Jan 30, 2014)

i hope ur right for all of us man


----------



## peacelovegv (Jan 30, 2014)

Why u laugh at me?


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Jan 30, 2014)

Party said:


> seems a bit early for this thread


nah we got a few N. hem guys getting the ball rolling, and don't forget our friends to the south, ( do believe its near the peak of summer there)


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 30, 2014)

haha when the only thing to do is look at snow it's time to fill up the tables again lol...


----------



## TWS (Jan 30, 2014)

peacelovegv said:


> Why u laugh at me?


 There is a Like button that is not up right now so he posted he "likes" your pic as in theres no like button haha. hope I made sense.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 30, 2014)

TWS said:


> There is a Like button that is not up right now so he posted he "likes" your pic as in theres no like button haha. hope I made sense.


That Drizella we grew, smells awesome and tastes even better...yet the high is rather tame?.

If the answer is yes, you'll be the 4th person to confirm.

I still have a mother here, but replacing that strain...which is a shame...will miss the monster yields.

Peace(missing smilie as well...lol)


----------



## doubletake (Jan 30, 2014)

View attachment 2979275lets goooo 2014!


----------



## TWS (Jan 30, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> That Drizella we grew, smells awesome and tastes even better...yet the high is rather tame?.
> 
> If the answer is yes, you'll be the 4th person to confirm.
> 
> ...



LOL, didn't smoke any of it but Sativas in my opinion lean that way.


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 30, 2014)

Subbed up for another year long thread!


----------



## crossfade69 (Jan 30, 2014)

Right on here we go i am in ,although i wont have anything to post till june lol.I will just watch you lucky people that live where it is warm.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 30, 2014)

Finishing up on filler board and got the heavy exterior door hung. Ah yeah...


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 30, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Finishing up on filler board and got the heavy exterior door hung. Ah yeah...


Like! 

I wish that I had your space man. No fucks would be given.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha seriously would of had 99 here another 99 there hA.

Looking good on that greenhouse can't wait to see her fill up.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 30, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Haha seriously would of had 99 here another 99 there hA.
> 
> Looking good on that greenhouse can't wait to see her fill up.


My landlord would shit himself LOL. I have semi distance neighbors with 99 plant patches tho, I like to think of them as attention grabbers


----------



## doubletake (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha yea man that works out perfect for when there doing fly overs no need to worry ha.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 30, 2014)

anyone tried companion cropping, or heard of success with it? always wondered if there were any benefits.. maybe strawberries or blackberries?
if I had the space and freedom I'd love to try it.


----------



## TWS (Jan 30, 2014)

Yea, Im going out late too. June - mid June. Maybe even July first. I have all my holes amended though. Chicken poop , Mulch , lime, earth worm castings, bennies and nematodes. I seeded clover in my holes and the whole green house.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sunbiz1, 

Whose Malawi is that? 



Here's an Ace seeds Malawi Mother 6-7 weeks since sexing and not under full light. It's been chopped back 3 times.

I will chuck some pics of my outdoor sativas when I next see them, 3 weeks veg left for pure sativas here. Most indica hybrids are flowering now, I came across 50 plants around the area I'm growing and they're well into flowering.


----------



## TWS (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh how I wish I was there !


----------



## TWS (Jan 30, 2014)

Ohhh wait ! That's a indoor plant ? lol


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha, I'll get some outdoor pics over the weekend. Had nothing but stellar weather lately, lots of rain and lots of sun.


http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/crime/7299139/2500-arrests-in-cannabis-busts

NZ be all Nazi and shit. Didn't know we had operations this big.

Plants grown in fiordland? that's one of the wettest places on earth.
Pretty cool that plants grow all the way down there, sativa looking too.


----------



## Carmarelo (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha! Nice copy and paste job on the new thread TW, why fix something when it's good just the way it is.


Good good still going; NYC Diesel 

Y'all got crystals? this is why I love Vanilla Kush so much!

[video=youtube;IPzCCZfl5uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPzCCZfl5uw[/video]

Found this rather mezmerizing.


----------



## crossfade69 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice plants guys but isnt this thread for outdoor?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 31, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Sunbiz1,
> 
> Whose Malawi is that?
> 
> ...


They were from Sannie and Co., been sitting on the beans for over 2 years. 

I got bored, and needed a challenge...but was hesitant to grow an equatorial strain without solid UV lighting. So I added MV reptile 160W to go along with the HPS and supplemental CFL's. This is the first time I have grown a pure sativa alongside a solid indica dom, both on the same light schedule. It's interesting to watch the different developments side by side.

Nice lady you got goin' there!

Peace


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 31, 2014)

TWS said:


> Ohhh wait ! That's a indoor plant ? lol


Now I'm reminiscing, back to last June.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 31, 2014)

Whoop!

Subbed and five starred. Hello 2014, let's get it on.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 31, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Now I'm reminiscing, back to last June.
> 
> View attachment 2980662


mmmmm, reminiscing.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 31, 2014)

Flippin looks like Sunbiz's ground cover. lol


----------



## peacelovegv (Feb 1, 2014)

i give you the gnarbarrel goggled up and ready to dive captain


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 1, 2014)

Update on my for now indo', which will produce (hopefully) a shitload of outdoor Jackberry F4. I'd do a thread in the CFL section, since I'm gonna flower one indo', but the site is so fucked up right now it's crowding my serenity.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> Flippin looks like Sunbiz's ground cover. lol


Fast forward to same plant in August...



If I had to do it over, I would use a different section of this wetland about 30 feet away...where there is some partial shade. This strain didn't care for mass amounts of UV, plus it began flowering much earlier than I expected. By September, THC degradation took it's toll.

But I learned...a lot!


----------



## TWS (Feb 1, 2014)

like like like


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> They were from Sannie and Co., been sitting on the beans for over 2 years.
> 
> I got bored, and needed a challenge...but was hesitant to grow an equatorial strain without solid UV lighting. So I added MV reptile 160W to go along with the HPS and supplemental CFL's. This is the first time I have grown a pure sativa alongside a solid indica dom, both on the same light schedule. It's interesting to watch the different developments side by side.
> 
> ...


Cool man, never even heard of that Malawi.

Ace's version doesn't need to be slammed by uv like the usual equatorial version, It was bred in spain outdoors so it has more indoor adaptability and finishes a month or so earlier than the wild Malawis. I bet your will stretch heaps assuming you have it on 12/12? I have mine on 12/12 too because of the other plants in the room but I'm switching it to 11/13 tonight to speed it up a bit.
I think another 2 months before mine is done being a seed mother though. How long did yours take to sex? 21 days for me.

Cheers man, the Malawi might shock you a bit if you've never had it before. Tread lightly 


Anyway, lets get this thread properly started..

Ace Seeds Malawi, 2 clones just showing its first hair now.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Panama one confirmed female





[/IMG]

Uzbekistani - one week approx into flower, 2 weeks veg and is the latest I've ever planted outside 9/1/14





[/IMG]


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 2, 2014)

Topped two Jackberry today at 3rd node for mainlining and attempted to clone the tops. We'll see. I'll try and place before and after on same post, but lately one per post has been my limit.



Alright, cool the thumbnail is the before and of course the above is the after.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 2, 2014)

Check out the stalks on these little fuckers! Ignore the finger photo bomb!!


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Cool man, never even heard of that Malawi.
> 
> Ace's version doesn't need to be slammed by uv like the usual equatorial version, It was bred in spain outdoors so it has more indoor adaptability and finishes a month or so earlier than the wild Malawis. I bet your will stretch heaps assuming you have it on 12/12? I have mine on 12/12 too because of the other plants in the room but I'm switching it to 11/13 tonight to speed it up a bit.
> I think another 2 months before mine is done being a seed mother though. How long did yours take to sex? 21 days for me.
> ...


 Your Malawi is going to be huge !


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 3, 2014)

So what are you guys planning on running this season?

I'm planning to do some Breeder's Boutique gear. My choices are Deep Psychosis, Dog Kush, Blue Pit, Cheese Surprise, Qrazy Quake, Casey Jones, and an Engineer's Dream cross. I want to run Dog for sure or Blue Pit but I'm up in the air on the others. Thinking Deep Psychosis for more of a general hybrid lean. I also want to run Black Widow from Mr Nice, none of my BW plants made it last year due to my own mistakes. Ideally, I'd like to have 3 or 4 female plants and have each be a different strain.

What do you guys think?


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2014)

I won't know until it's time for me to plant. What ever clones are sitting around . La Confidential from FM and Cherry pie from JJ probably and FM's MK ultra, I have a Woodie Harelson and probably some Huckle berry kush and Blue Heron. As always,more strains to run then I have room for.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 3, 2014)

I hear ya. I'm sure whatever you run will turn out great, I enjoyed following your 2013 grow.

I'll probably start my seeds around early may this time...big plants are great, but I don't want 7+ foot monsters...this year I'm going to focus on more tops and bigger nugs, I think I'll be happier with my harvest.

Can't wait to get started and hopefully apply what I learned last year to make 2014 a more successful season, not that 2013 was bad for this newbie.


----------



## getawaymountain (Feb 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> I won't know until it's time for me to plant. What ever clones are sitting around . La Confidential from FM and Cherry pie from JJ probably and FM's MK ultra, I have a Woodie Harelson and probably some Huckle berry kush and Blue Heron. As always,more strains to run then I have room for.


thats what i loved about ca. growing is ya can grow any strain you want too! here you have to be damm sure what the mold resistance is before or you will work all season and get screwed in the end lol..


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll probably plant a week or two before solstice.

Summer Solstice takes place on June 21, 2014. At the summer solstice, the days are longest and the nights are shortest, with day-length decreasing as the season progresses after the solstice. Summer is the warmest of the four temperate seasons, between spring and autumn. Schools and universities typically have a summer break to take advantage of the warmer weather and longer days. In all countries, children are out of school during this time of year for summer break, although dates vary.

Though the summer solstice is an instant in time, the term is also colloquially used like midsummer to refer to the day on which it occurs. The summer solstice occurs on the day that has the longest period of daylight  except in the polar regions, where daylight is continuous, from a few days to six months around the summer solstice. Worldwide, interpretation of the event has varied among cultures, but most have recognition of sign of the fertility, involving holidays, festivals, and rituals around that time.

The summer solstice occurs when the tilt of a planet's semi-axis, in either the northern or the southern hemisphere, is most inclined toward the star (sun) that it orbits. Earth's maximum axial tilt toward the sun is 23° 26'. This happens twice each year, at which times the sun reaches its highest position in the sky as seen from the north or the south pole. (With material from: Wikipedia)


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 3, 2014)

Party said:


> seems a bit early for this thread


Nah bro people from the Southern hemispheres season is right now


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Feb 3, 2014)

socaljoe said:


> I hear ya. I'm sure whatever you run will turn out great, I enjoyed following your 2013 grow.
> 
> I'll probably start my seeds around early may this time...big plants are great, but I don't want 7+ foot monsters...this year I'm going to focus on more tops and bigger nugs, I think I'll be happier with my harvest.
> 
> Can't wait to get started and hopefully apply what I learned last year to make 2014 a more successful season, not that 2013 was bad for this newbie.


Early may and you don't want monsters? I planted mine in the second week of December which is equivalent to June up there. The plants are just starting to flower at 6 ft now, most likely end up being 10ft+.

TWS - Most vigorous plants I've ever grown, 6 ft in 7 weeks aint bad for this cooler season. I've had some average looking La confidential but it had a soaring laughing high, driving on it at night is quite an experience lol.








Don't y'all worry, flower pics coming soon... 

Getawaymountain - exactly the same as NZ ha, april can have some nasty unpredictable weather. not to mention the high winds at the end of flower too, I grow sativas to be on the safe side.


----------



## fumble (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice TWS! Glad you got it started. i wont be getting anything going outside for a while yet, but looking forward to seeing everyone's grows. Nice to have you boys from down under along for the ride. Nice pics coming from there 

reminiscing ...


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 3, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Early may and you don't want monsters? I planted mine in the second week of December which is equivalent to June up there. The plants are just starting to flower at 6 ft now, most likely end up being 10ft+.


Hmm, good point. Maybe early-mid June would be better...I haven't quite figured this out yet.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Feb 3, 2014)

And you live in Cali? you guys get a ridiculous amount of sun hours per year too. I'd say late may for indica and early to mid june for the sativas.

some aussie guy at IC planted his Malawis in April(october) and harvested by the end of july(december) ending up between 1.5-2m tall.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 3, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> And you live in Cali? you guys get a ridiculous amount of sun hours per year too. I'd say late may for indica and early to mid june for the sativas.
> 
> some aussie guy at IC planted his Malawis in April(october) and harvested by the end of july(december) ending up between 1.5-2m tall.


While my Malawi is very similar in structure to yours, the fan leaves are a bit wider. I am too far north to run it outdoors, and it did take a full 3 weeks to show. And as you can see, it isn't very far along after a month flower when compared to the indica. Love the Malawi smell, like the best Christmas tree you can imagine...minty/pine.

First pic is for TWS, a new addition...G13Xskunk.

Cheers!


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 3, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> And you live in Cali? you guys get a ridiculous amount of sun hours per year too. I'd say late may for indica and early to mid june for the sativas.
> 
> some aussie guy at IC planted his Malawis in April(october) and harvested by the end of july(december) ending up between 1.5-2m tall.


Thanks for advice. I'd rather err on the side of smaller plants than end up with more than I can handle again. Now I just need to decide on what I want to grow...hmm, choices choices.


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2014)

socaljoe said:


> Hmm, good point. Maybe early-mid June would be better...I haven't quite figured this out yet.


 That's what im doing . I only need like a month of Veg. 

Thanks Fumble and everyone else. sucks without likes but Im reading everyone's post.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ace seeds & Cannabiogen

If you like preserved genetics. they have some nice hashplants if you want to keep things on the smaller side although Taskenti is a monsterous Uzbeki hashplant.
Panama is amazing too, it has a 1974 line in it.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 3, 2014)

I read a few years ago that if you take two clones from the same mama and planted one in late April and one closer to the mid June summer solstice, the latter would be smaller, naturally, but finish earlier than the April planted one. It had to do with the early one going into full veg while the days were increasing in length, verse entering full veg as the days are constant in length and declining. I found some local strains I grew out a couple years ago that did seem to finish a couple or three weeks earlier, when I planted them late. I did it to keep them small and stealthy to be honest and the earlier flower time was a by product. Maybe.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Totally agree with Smidge, Malawis have only been out since 9th of december and they're flowering now which is extremely early for pure sativas.

My dad has put afghani clones out in january still ending up 8 foot getting 4 1/2 lbs from 4 plants, not bad for a late season grow.


----------



## peacelovegv (Feb 4, 2014)

first case of spider mites for the year. sprayed pyganics will report on its effectiveness.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> That's what im doing . I only need like a month of Veg.
> 
> Thanks Fumble and everyone else. sucks without likes but Im reading everyone's post.


Let me know what you end up doing. I am trying to decide if I want to pass on outdoors this season or just so out super late so I don't have to worry about Vegging. I can veg indoors this season if I want but they have to finish outside.


----------



## fumble (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey Angry...what's up?


----------



## michaeljdumpout (Feb 5, 2014)

Never thought about it like that .....they will be monsters


Sunbiz1 said:


> No more off-site grows for me, using the yard to veg this summer then finishing indoors.
> 
> I got a head start, been struggling w/training Malawi as you can see...but cloned them already. The first pic is actually 2 generations beyond last summer's wetland grow...same kush.
> 
> ...


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2014)

[h=1]Punxsutawney Phil sees shadow, predicts longer winter[/h]Published February 02, 2014Associated Press









Feb. 2, 2014: Punxsutawney Phil is held by Ron Ploucha after emerging from his burrow Sunday on Gobblers Knob in Punxsutawney, Pa., to see his shadow and forecast six more weeks of winter weather. (AP)


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 5, 2014)

Winter? What the hell is that?


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 5, 2014)

*I knew it TWS, it wasnt warming up here, today it was 10 degrees.*


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm in the middle of the remnants of a fucking ice storm here with everything outside looking like the inside of a deep freeze, ha ha ha. It's pretty AF, but this polar vortex BS rolling in means single digits by daylight both of the next two mornings. Sick of this shit.


----------



## peacelovegv (Feb 5, 2014)

single digits by daylight ahhhhhhhh. I have purposefully moved away from snow but I still get some hearty frosts in the morning but thats enough for me


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 5, 2014)

My Freebies popped overnight, I just had to get some green growing


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2014)

like X 10 like


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *I knew it TWS, it wasnt warming up here, today it was 10 degrees.*


 Finally feels like February here finally. They keep saying rain but it never does.


Smidge34 said:


> I'm in the middle of the remnants of a fucking ice storm here with everything outside looking like the inside of a deep freeze, ha ha ha. It's pretty AF, but this polar vortex BS rolling in means single digits by daylight both of the next two mornings. Sick of this shit.


 Post pics ! I wanna see Polar vortex. lol


Garden Boss said:


> My Freebies popped overnight, I just had to get some green growing


 Ahhhh yess !


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 5, 2014)

fumble said:


> Hey Angry...what's up?


Not much! Just trying to keep busy! How are things with you?


----------



## SackProduce420 (Feb 5, 2014)

I sprouted 4 Nirvana Master Kush and 1 Female Bubblegummer on January the 18th. A 24 hr soak in about a cup of half Tbs/gallon kelp powder solution seems to do well for the little ones. I placed them in paper towels moistened with distilled water in a plastic bag, for three to four days. I transplanted into 80% Black & Gold soil with 20% Perlite, watered down with a tea brewed with 1 Tbs kelp powder and 2 Tbs unsulphured blackstrap molasses. It's been 16 days since it broke soil at almost 11hrs of light a day, reaching nearly 43*°*F lows at night. As far as I know, it's all organic so I hope it might help resist stress and deal with the cold better. It looks like every one of them has purple new growth, like the picture of MK.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 5, 2014)

TWS said:


> Post pics ! I wanna see Polar vortex. lol


Ha ha ha, can't take a picture of the so-called "polar vortex" as it's just the newest term for a big ass mass of cold air that breaks off the northern pole area and seeps down the eastern half of the US, riding dip in the jet stream. The freezing rain on the other hand, which fell cumulatively over the past few days, is beautiful and I will try and take some early morning pics of tomorrow to post.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey - when did this get started! Subbed


Mulanje Goo:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2014)

Holy Smoke Malawi Gold started in April:




Same Malawi crossed with Mozambiquen Poison - Mainlined for 8, light deprivation, finished in October:







Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold - Mainlined for 16 - finished in December/January:

























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Feb 6, 2014)

Mo, when did the first pic finish ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 6, 2014)

Is your greenhouse done ?


----------



## fumble (Feb 6, 2014)

Doing alright. Just keeping up with things and taking care of my guy. 



angryblackman said:


> Not much! Just trying to keep busy! How are things with you?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

The green house is a screen house to prevent critters and I have not added all of the screen yet. After the Cup I will get back to construction.

The Big Malawi never finished. We had too much rain and cold and it started rotting before it finished. 

The weather was perfect for the Mulanje this year and she loved being in the compost pile. I am hoping that the Mulanje stump from this year will reveg


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 6, 2014)

Heres my first ever plant ever! Looking real healthy but found out its a male. Aw well here it is anyway:


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 6, 2014)

A view out back this morning, where the cloud cover kept the temp in the low teens, instead of single digits. That tree that looks like a weeping willow on the far, far left is a maple, ha ha ha. The trees are covered in ice and hanging from the weight. The second pic was taken by a friend yesterday evening. Check out the tops broken out of a lot of the larger trees and the shitty appearance of just about every one of them. The damage isn't from this event, but the lingering effects of the monster ice storm of 2009, that paralyzed the region for 6-7 days. There are areas of forest you still can't walk through from the thickets formed from the downed trees and limbs.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 6, 2014)

fumble said:


> Doing alright. Just keeping up with things and taking care of my guy.


Awesome tell him I said hello!  You have any plans for this summer or are you going to stay low key?


----------



## fumble (Feb 6, 2014)

will do Angry  I am sure I will do _something_...just not sure yet. Do have to stay low key due to neighbors, but I want a SCROG again for sure


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks healthy Letstrip! Keep him going and collect the pollen!


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 6, 2014)

fumble said:


> will do Angry  I am sure I will do _something_...just not sure yet. Do have to stay low key due to neighbors, but I want a SCROG again for sure


I may have to do the same this year. We may have to get together to compare notes!


----------



## nuggs (Feb 6, 2014)

Howdy ALL! 
Hope everyone has a great season this year! 

I'm stubbed in TWS thanks buddy!


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 6, 2014)

Nuggs!! How are you sir?


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Looks healthy Letstrip! Keep him going and collect the pollen!


Cheers man I sure will!


----------



## nuggs (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm ok ABM. got my garden all stripped out to nothing. starting this year with new soil and boxes. last year was a flop pretty much . tried to get another year out of my old set-up and it didn't produce like it should have. still in the planning stage for this year. 
how are you? Read you had some issues last year.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes I had some issues in the last 2 weeks having to leave for a week for work, getting hit by that wind storm in the beginning of Oct, as well as a ripper who decided to top a few of my larger plants for me.  All in all it was a flop for me as well. I still did ok but nowhere near where I wanted to be.


----------



## crossfade69 (Feb 6, 2014)

Smidge that looks very cold we had that type of freezing going on in december it sucked.


----------



## fumble (Feb 6, 2014)

Nuggs!!! Nice to see you  Hope you and sis doing alright.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 7, 2014)

we're doing fine thank you. how's things for you two? have you gotten the test results back yet?


----------



## fumble (Feb 7, 2014)

Good to hear  Just had a PET and go on the 19th for results. He is hanging in with the treatments.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Feb 8, 2014)

mini Uzbeki 2 weeks or so in. It sucks that I didn't plant one of these earlier in the season. Anyone grown any Uzbekistan strains before?.
Malawi 6 ft, 2 months since planting today. The breeder told me that they will grow vigorously until later on in march before they get any 'real' flowers. Seems to have adapted to my climate extremely well.
 Hey Mohican, does any of your Africans have similar leaf shape to this?. Also have you grown out the straight Mozambique Poison?. I still have 8 seeds but didn't want to put effort into them because there were no grows or info.

 The Panamas are getting slightly better from the vine hopper infestation, still not 100% though. 2 confirmed females(the taller ones to the left) and I think they're red phenos too  I saw some pink hairs. So happy about 2 females and I'd say the 3rd plant will be too because males usually(if not always) show sex first.

Cheers guys, I have a feeling the Malawis are going to shock me with her size. might even end up 10-12ft if they're at 6ft already. I'm going to have to dry outdoors too.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is a MozPoz male:


























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is a Malawi leaf:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 9, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mohican again...

Nice AF 8-top mainline on that male bro! I'm flowering as soon as I have at least one rooted cut from each of the Jackberry I'm running right now and I'd like an 8-main too, but as short and stocky as this strain is it's looking like 4. This run is all about flowering ASAP, finding the outdoor pheno(s?) I want to run and having plenty of time to grow out mother(s?) and time to take clones. I'm looking for a bushy, purple, sugar-coated, fruity-tasting, bag appeal, badass mfer, ha ha, but have heard the lemon-diesel smelling Sannies Jack leaner stayed green but tasted just as berry, yielding much heavier and was a way better high. There is supposed to be the oddball hash plant type pheno, crystal covered and super potent too. I'd be happy with one each of the first two by the time I've run all 10 beans. 

Hell this is fucking around anyway. The real strain I'm excited about is the Caramel Candy Kush I'm gonna grow outdoors this year, recommended by Sunbiz. I can't wait to pop all 10 this spring.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 9, 2014)

Btw Mo, all my Jackberry plants are fat, mainly 5-bladed leaves, but one had both 7 and 9-bladed leaves. Some serious sativa in a mostly indica plant. Probably be the best pheno in the lot. Ha ha.


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is a Malawi leaf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Love the leaf count, and that topped Male looks awesome!*


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Feb 9, 2014)

Did you ever get to smoke a female MP Mo?. seems to be a fairly stable line.

That Malawi looks like is has more broader and giant leaves. Was it a more electric up high? as to the thin acid/devastating 'Killer' phenotype?.

An aussie guy at IC told me that high grade Malawi cobs had a similar to Acid and he said it is the only cannabis to give him visual hallucinations, he grew out Malawi seeds from a good cob back in NW Australia and said he couldn't get the potency anywhere near Malawian grown buds.

Here's a Panama leaf. 






They definitely thin out as they get older though...







Damn I thought you would of snapped Panama up already Mo, this strain would be right up your alley. Nothing better than that red pheno


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2014)

I have not found a real Panama yet. I am going to try some southeast asian sativas next 

Kauai Electric was the only sativa I ever smoked that gave me that feeling of starting to hallucinate you get when you just start coming on to mushrooms. I have never fully hallucinated on any cannabis.

The Malawi and the Mulanje are both heart pounders that are very racy. Numbs the lips and smokes very smoothly. Giant hits and yet no coughing. Sneaky high. I have the Mulanje Bubblegum pheno I crossed with the MozPoz male and she smells like pepper and pineapple in the jar. Haven't smoked her yet.

Crossed the Mulanje this year with TGA Jilly Bean and got these:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have not found a real Panama yet. I am going to try some southeast asian sativas next
> 
> Kauai Electric was the only sativa I ever smoked that gave me that feeling of starting to hallucinate you get when you just start coming on to mushrooms. I have never fully hallucinated on any cannabis.
> 
> ...


I am really enjoying the Mulanje and I keep finding seeds  are the seeds in it the same as the Mulanje x Jilly Bean?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

I only wrapped one cola with the Jilly Bean pollen. The other seeds could be from the Pakistani Punch, Ace of Spades or Jilly Bean males, which I had early and rubbed on some of the colas.

These boys:




Post some pictures and I will probably be able to tell you which ones they look like. They are all very distinctive 


Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

The PakiPunch male was special:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 10, 2014)

Awesome! I'm even more excited to plant them now, knowing that they could be from any of those fathers. Do you think they would grow well indoors? I tried growing some seeds of Africa indoors a few months ago and did not flower well because Africans need more light. But with those fathers I am temped to try some indoors now. Did you collect the pollen from them outside?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't veg them too long and make sure you feed them lightly. Put them under 13 dark and 11 light for flower. I tried this outdoors and got a great little sativa plant!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Don't veg them too long and make sure you feed them lightly. Put them under 13 dark and 11 light for flower. I tried this outdoors and got a great little sativa plant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing I have room, cuz' I vegged the Malawi too long, created a couple of bushes when I was going for shrubs.

With indica doms I usually up-size container a week prior to flipping lights. The Malawi I waited on until 2 weeks into flower, good thing I did b/c all this added flower time would have had me somewhat root-bound by now.

TY for the feed tip, is it just me or does Malawi not care for a whole lot of water as well...even when established in a container?.

Seems like they are happier when soil is semi-dry.

Cheers!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes they love well draining soil! Cactus mix works really well and even well washed sand can grow great plants (more like hydro though).


That MuMoBG was in a #20 smart pot. I love them because you can never over water. They do dry out quickly though.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ace and CBG's Panama is real, it's a poly hybrid of a 1974 line(there's an amazing thread at IC),a modern green pheno grown there these days and a the classic red dot.
It's bred for the pink/red hair trait, so many different terpenes and phenotypes in this line that are amazing. It's meant to be really potent with a complex high in some phenos.

Some people still possess the 1974 line. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=196211 check this out.

I've never visually hallucinated but I sure have had auditory hallucinations from an Afghani.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks! I will research it more. All I can find are hybrids. I have seen a few Panama grows with the real deal but I do not have any friends in Panama


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Feb 10, 2014)

So you want a pure landrace Panama red? CBG or Ace is the closest thing in seed form. Cannabiogen have a lot of pure unhybridized strains from Mexico and Colombia.

I don't even think the original Panama red exists in Panama any more. I think the original had crimson red stigmas, not pink. I'll keep updating this thread so you can see what to expect of 3 regular seeds.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks - it's out there somewhere


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 11, 2014)

Since we have some seed breeders here, I have to ask if you have any tips on male parent selection? I've been studying it a lot lately and like everything else, there is a ton of conflicting info out there. I've read that with stable F1 seeds, male selection isn't that critical, where the resulting cross would then open up the interesting phenos where male parent selection would become everything at the F2. I realize that there is no substitute for actually growing out crosses from several males to find a male which passes favorable dominant traits that may not be readily visible or easily discernible in a male plant. I've read about waiting until the male is entering early flower and then scratching the stalk where you would take a cutting and giving it a smell, resin production and tightness/denseness of flower clusters as positive male traits to look for and NOT the obvious things like quick and vigorous vegetative growth or early flower. I think it's interesting.


----------



## TWS (Feb 11, 2014)

cool post. Im not a breeder. I know or have read that male selection is important and some breeders males are kept and stud out many different genetics . I would pic the best looking one as far as smell, looks, and possibly trichlome production and color (purps) .


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2014)

I treat my males horribly and the ones that survive are the ones I breed. There are definitely some dads that add frost but not THC, color but not yield, vigor but not resistance... I try to find good stable IBL landrace strains and go from there. I am still searching for a freak. I had a Jilly Bean that smelled just like mint and chocolate - the mint was so strong it burnt my nose. Unfortunately I didn't find this out until I harvested her for seeds. No clone but I have seeds - fingers crossed the trait is expressed again


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 11, 2014)

Let's say you had a one female pheno in 10 of a particular strain that held a wonderful color or taste and wanted to isolate and up the % in successive generations, so that eventually that trait becomes stable in the offspring. Short of taking several cuttings of the female pheno, breeding her with several of her f2 male offspring, and growing out the resulting seeds to see where you stand, some upfront selection would be nice, but those recessive traits aren't readily apparent by looks. 

What would be _really _fucking cool would be to find a male that passed on nothing but a big increase in yield, lol. The Holy Grail of males!


----------



## TWS (Feb 12, 2014)

Damn! we need some gold !


----------



## TWS (Feb 12, 2014)

Cameron Spencer/Getty Images*Shaun White* couldn't pull off what would've been his most impressive move yet.
The defending Olympic champion fell during his first run in the snowboarding halfpipe event today in Sochi, crushing his shot at becoming the first Americna male Olympian to win three straight gold medals in one event.
But the 27-year-old veteran athlete, while surely disappointed, was gracious in defeat.
"Congrats to *Iouri*," White said, per NBC, referring to winner Iouri Podladtchikov, 25, who competed for Russia at the Turin Olympics but is now representing Switzerland, where he grew up.


----------



## doubletake (Feb 12, 2014)

View attachment 2992465

View attachment 2992467good things to come in the next month!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey TWS - That LA Con clone is going nuts! Can you please teach me how to make one of those bagged clones?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Feb 13, 2014)

LOL. Glad she's taken off for ya Mo. You'll like her. Thanks FM.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey TWS

What brand of paper towel do you use?
Do you wet the towel with anything special? 
Do you take the cut from any particular location? 

I am going to try and send one of those to a Michigan patient.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Here are my big girls outside this morning:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Feb 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hey TWS
> 
> What brand of paper towel do you use?
> Do you wet the towel with anything special?
> ...


It was just a table napkin and PHd water. paper towels probably work better and wont stick as much. just normal cuts at or just above a node.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks! Did you get anything good at the cup? I wish I had hung out at the lounge in the first place.


----------



## TWS (Feb 13, 2014)

Besides some weed I bought, your AOS was the best thing I got. I have a big enough seed stock for awhile and want to work with what I have going now. Louie xii , cherry pie, Diablo, Tahoe, La Confi, Skywalker, Huckle berry Kush, Blue Heron, Herijuana , Woodie OG , Mk utra and my Menege.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Are you sure you have enough? 

I am looking forward to trying the Tahoe too - and this:






I am also chomping at the bit to put your LA Con cut out in the sun with the one FMILY gave me:




She is joining the Jesus OG and the Scott's OG:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Feb 13, 2014)

*Merlot OG Kush



*






The Merlot always shows a very vigorous growth pattern and held up to absorbing plenty of nutrients. This can be an extremely branchy strain and phenos can be expected to bush out almost uniformly without any topping. Plants that were topped sprouted twice as many nods and flourished higher yields. Growers should expect lots of golf ball and hand grenade nugs across their canopy.


Often Due to its weak branches, tying up branches may be required fairly early into flowering and scrogging is highly recommended. Expect deep purple with cool temps and a fairly easy trim job once you make it past the larger fan leaves. With an extremely high resin output this has quickly become one of my new favorite strains for the garden.

*Flowering Time Indoor:* 56  70 days (~64 days)
*Stretch after the initiation of flowering:* ~80 Percent
Initiation of flowering onto around 60 cm.  Final Height onto around 90 cm.
*Yield / Quantity Indoor:* Moderate
*General Impression Indoor:* Expect Dense Frosty Flowers, requires training.


----------



## fumble (Feb 13, 2014)

I am really liking the sound of that Merlot...and it is pretty!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

I remembered hearing about it a year ago and was really stoked when the guy at the Ocean Grown booth mentioned it. The Platinum cookies bud he had smelled great, so I got a pre-rolled of that and also these merlot seeds. I am excited to see what they do


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Platinum Cookies Pre-Rolled:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 13, 2014)

just got done smokeing one of them


Mohican said:


> Platinum Cookies Pre-Rolled:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

How is it? As good as it looked?


----------



## IHaveSixCats (Feb 13, 2014)

*I have PK Kush seeds as my first grow a few years ago I had a male and really had no idea at the time so I ended up with seeds like crazy. Probably not all good ones but I have enough. I would really like to try something different this year. I did Northern lights last year and I guess it should of been lolly popped as it had tiny buds but was huge. I am hoping to get some Early wonder skunk seeds. I think I had one plant last year and boy did it do well. I was hoping to trade with some friends but they have nothing. I am still new to all this and kinda just wing it. I had help from a neighbor but he has gone crazy and we no longer speak so now I am on my own. I am hoping to get help here but would like some local peeps so they know the weather and stuff here. Last year I planted my skunk May 28th and it was ready in well enough time but the Northern lights were taking forever. I got them as plants. I only grow outside on the west coast in Canada. Anyways it is very nice to see all your very beautiful plants. By the way I am female.*


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

You came to the right place. Everybody here is friendly and loves to answer questions. Just make sure you do your homework first and Google your question before you ask it here. Google will give you results with links to RIU posts.

Have you ever tried the ThunderF*ck?


----------



## fumble (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice to meet you SixCats


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

I have two! Got them because of an RIU thread!














Cheers,
Meo


----------



## fumble (Feb 14, 2014)

haha!! love it Mo! My daughter has two also and they snuggle just like that. I love that last shot lol


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

They are brothers we got from the shelter! Lightning and Thunder. Lightning is always running and Thunder passes gas whenever he is startled


----------



## fumble (Feb 14, 2014)

lmao!!!!!!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 14, 2014)

Locally stabilized hybrid strain, well accustomed to this humidity. I have no idea what it's called, or how was it bred, I just know it's been around for a while now, and it's great. Forgot to take pictures until now


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

Looks perfect! How do her flowers smell?

Happy Valentines Day all!

Do they celebrate V-day down in AU or NZ?


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Looks perfect! How do her flowers smell?
> 
> Happy Valentines Day all!
> 
> Do they celebrate V-day down in AU or NZ?


Sure do bro


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry for the small pic, I don't know how to blow em up anymore. Little seedlings doing there thang.


----------



## TWS (Feb 14, 2014)

what are they GB ? specially the Ob and PPP ? TOG is Tahoe ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 14, 2014)

TWS said:


> what are they GB ? specially the Ob and PPP ? TOG is Tahoe ?


Orange Bud- Dutch Passion 
Pure Power Plant-Nirvana
Wonder Woman- Nirvana
Tahoe OG- Cali Connection (seen an 8-10lber last season)
PurpleWreck- Reserva Privada (Purple Urkle)
PurpleWreck- Humboldt Seed Org (Mendo Purps)
Plus some freebies 
I decided to wait on my Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk until later, after hearing SO many negative reviews.
This may be the first year I don't run my prize winning pig Purple Crack... still to be determined.


----------



## TWS (Feb 14, 2014)

cool thanks.


----------



## fumble (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice GB  



Garden Boss said:


> Sorry for the small pic, I don't know how to blow em up anymore. Little seedlings doing there thang.


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Feb 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Orange Bud- Dutch Passion
> Pure Power Plant-Nirvana
> Wonder Woman- Nirvana
> Tahoe OG- Cali Connection (seen an 8-10lber last season)
> ...


That Pig Purple Crack sounds awsome lol


----------



## Dracolyes (Feb 15, 2014)

Hopefully mines grow that well i dont know how often to feed seedlings water


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 16, 2014)

Fresh out of wax, so I busted out some Purple Crack, and Chernobyl for bong hits They have cured out nicely, very fragrent and good smoke. I like the Chernobyl high, kinda weird. I think I will run the remainder of my tote as wax.


----------



## biscuitkid (Feb 16, 2014)

i might be back people of the outdoorland, im waitin on the weigh in on this petition goin down, and if they can void this ban all together ill be back! i got some strains up my sleeves so far qrazy train x lavender, pineapple fields, bluuniverse,carmel cough,c99 x nepal throw them postive vibes my way and the other people effected on this....im ready to dig my hands in the dirt!!!!


----------



## getawaymountain (Feb 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Fresh out of wax, so I busted out some Purple Crack, and Chernobyl for bong hits They have cured out nicely, very fragrent and good smoke. I like the Chernobyl high, kinda weird. I think I will run the remainder of my tote as wax.


nice looking bud there gb !! i like the purple crack bud lol...


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 16, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> i might be back people of the outdoorland, im waitin on the weigh in on this petition goin down, and if they can void this ban all together ill be back! i got some strains up my sleeves so far qrazy train x lavender, pineapple fields, bluuniverse,carmel cough,c99 x nepal throw them postive vibes my way and the other people effected on this....im ready to dig my hands in the dirt!!!!


Maybe trade registered 215 voters weed to get sigs LOL. Yeah I got my fingers crossed for all Shasta. Hopefully next election, people will vote this corrupt board/sheriff out of office.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Looks perfect! How do her flowers smell?
> 
> Happy Valentines Day all!
> 
> Do they celebrate V-day down in AU or NZ?


Skunky/lemony
Thanls


----------



## TWS (Feb 16, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> i might be back people of the outdoorland, im waitin on the weigh in on this petition goin down, and if they can void this ban all together ill be back! i got some strains up my sleeves so far qrazy train x lavender, pineapple fields, bluuniverse,carmel cough,c99 x nepal throw them postive vibes my way and the other people effected on this....im ready to dig my hands in the dirt!!!!


 I have been watching in the Ca forum. I have a good feeling about it. Thought there was a stay on it ? Would like to see the Cough go. Long flowering strain but supposed to yield and be way stony.I Have a Huckleberry male I'm gonna put to a few strains. Cherry pie is one of them. Huckleberry pie. The next designer strain. lol

Good luck, you guys will set an example for other county bans . It's kinda scary even with legalazation The rights to grow are being taken away.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> I have been watching in the Ca forum. I have a good feeling about it. Thought there was a stay on it ? Would like to see the Cough go. Long flowering strain but supposed to yield and be way stony.I Have a Huckleberry male I'm gonna put to a few strains. Cherry pie is one of them.* Huckleberry pie*. The next designer strain. lol
> 
> Good luck, you guys will set an example for other county bans . It's kinda scary even with legalazation The rights to grow are being taken away.


Huckleberry pie?!...You better have one for me!!!


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 16, 2014)

Heres my little update. It was a male that's turned hermie!! Very odd. Ive pinched the balls of and im going to attempt to get some bud of it.
View attachment 2997162View attachment 2997163View attachment 2997164


----------



## biscuitkid (Feb 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> I have been watching in the Ca forum. I have a good feeling about it. Thought there was a stay on it ? Would like to see the Cough go. Long flowering strain but supposed to yield and be way stony.I Have a Huckleberry male I'm gonna put to a few strains. Cherry pie is one of them. Huckleberry pie. The next designer strain. lol
> 
> Good luck, you guys will set an example for other county bans . It's kinda scary even with legalazation The rights to grow are being taken away.


 Nice i would love to try some huckleberry pie, the huckleberry i grew last yr always seems to give me different kinda of flavors like last night she tasted like vanilla, goddamnnnnnn i love that strain, i got a good feelin also about the ban getting overturned only time will tell...


----------



## pmt62382 (Feb 17, 2014)

a seed my brother gave me some type of og strainsome freebies i got a few months ago peace.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 17, 2014)

Getting there


----------



## Rintin (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey greendav when do you expect to harvest that? Early march or later?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 18, 2014)

Rintin said:


> Hey greendav when do you expect to harvest that? Early march or later?


Sometime between late March and early to mid April. Fertilized yesterday evening


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 18, 2014)

Sup all!  

Still kicking around here messing with indoor and trying to sort out what I want to do for outdoor.  If I do roll outdoor it will likely be in 15gal smartpots or raised boxes. 

Lit one and wanted to see if the Sour D could hold it.  

Running 8 Sour D,1 Dog,1 Blue Dream,1 Blue Dream x Orange OG, and 1 Qrazy Quake all under a 400W HPS. I have about 6 of the Dog vegging in my other tent for a possible outdoor grow.


----------



## fumble (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey ABM  looking good. I bet you are itching for Spring.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 18, 2014)

fumble said:


> Hey ABM  looking good. I bet you are itching for Spring.


You mean it's too early to be out? I have 4 out that I pollinated last week. Hopefully they finish in April/May and I will have some new beans to mess with.


----------



## Carmarelo (Feb 18, 2014)

Guys, I need a bit of insight, I am experiencing very severe dank problems.


New York City diesel, organically grown, juicy, tasty, the whole shabang. Been experimenting with veganics as well this grow, brewing up some mixed compost teas, it has been quite exhilarating!


----------



## fumble (Feb 18, 2014)

haha!! that's awesome ABM  Not sure if I will chance it this year....bwahahahahaha


----------



## fumble (Feb 18, 2014)

Carmarelo, your exhilaration is well warranted! Beautiful dank problem you have


----------



## TWS (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice sour D . Is she the Oily sour D. I think Adower was looking for the real thing. Who's SD is that ?


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 18, 2014)

*I know these are indoor now but they're for outdoor this year, im starting a little early..lol

View attachment 2999039View attachment 2999040View attachment 2999041*


----------



## TWS (Feb 18, 2014)

go toka go toka go toka ! hows the shed doing ?


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 18, 2014)

*Shed?

What shed would you be talking about?*


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> Nice sour D . Is she the Oily sour D. I think Adower was looking for the real thing. Who's SD is that ?


It's adower's SourD. He was tossing some and getting ready to run some other genetics so I became the garbage can.  Yes it is oily and has a lemony fuel smell but not too much. I have to get my fingers in there and coat them to get the smell out though. Perfect indoor strain for me so far. I will be taking some cuttings for another run.


----------



## TWS (Feb 18, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Shed?
> 
> What shed would you be talking about?*


 Or the barn ? I thought you had an indor thing ?




angryblackman said:


> It's adower's SourD. He was tossing some and getting ready to run some other genetics so I became the garbage can.  Yes it is oily and has a lemony fuel smell but not too much. I have to get my fingers in there and coat them to get the smell out though. Perfect indoor strain for me so far. I will be taking some cuttings for another run.


 Thanks abm, interesting . sour diesel is my top favorite when its that oily greasy type. when I quit for a long time someone rolled some up on a fishing trip back when it first came out. Well I gave in and it was the best smoke I ever had . Haven't seen it that good sense. Got way loaded too. I couldn't believe good weed was that good. I could only afford the mexi back then. I would like to grow the proper someday.


----------



## biscuitkid (Feb 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> Or the barn ? I thought you had an indor thing ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had some sour diesel from some guy from new york like 3-4 years back that was the best tasting shit i ever had in my life, fuel upon fuel, but anymore i find sour diesel its blah and have yet in all these years found that same taste from SD would be nice to find the real deal SD


----------



## TWS (Feb 19, 2014)

exactly, trudat BK


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 19, 2014)

*Yea i do they are doing great thanks for asking.*


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 19, 2014)

Adower and I should be comparing the finished flowers in a few weeks.


----------



## Carmarelo (Feb 19, 2014)

fumble said:


> Carmarelo, your exhilaration is well warranted! Beautiful dank problem you have


Thanks, it's some dinky's for sure!


----------



## Carmarelo (Feb 19, 2014)

If ya'll are really into the diesels, I would definitely recommend checking out Lemon Diesel, it's an absolutely phenomenal strain. Probably the best diesel imo.


----------



## TWS (Feb 19, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Adower and I should be comparing the finished flowers in a few weeks.


 I want a piece of the best one ...lol


Carmarelo said:


> If ya'll are really into the diesels, I would definitely recommend checking out Lemon Diesel, it's an absolutely phenomenal strain. Probably the best diesel imo.


seed or clone sir?


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, another down under update.


Malawi turning into a monster, barely flowering. sex has shown for the last 3 weeks but no more hairs. This thing could turn into a tree!




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Panama recovered from the vine hopper infestation.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

3 out of 3 regular seeds turned out to be female with 2 confirmed red phenos!!. Pink and purple stems too.


----------



## TWS (Feb 19, 2014)

love that sativa bra


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2014)

Crazykiwi they are fkn beautiful! They will grow as large as you will allow them to


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Feb 19, 2014)

Gotta love the old school sativas, I'm scared the malawis will grow 15ft tall for the helicopters to see. na should be sweet


----------



## TWS (Feb 19, 2014)

it's gonna get big.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Feb 20, 2014)

Might have to tie back the main branches. Still going good on an average season so far.

We get high humidity and high night time temps like the equatorial regions, you can dig the plants straight into the ground in the native rain forests over here without added soil.
Properly grown New Zealand outdoor is as strong as anything. Malawi is going to cause some chaos in the weed market because of the effects.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice pics kiwi, can't wait to see those Malawis in full flower.


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2014)

yea man, 12 weeks or more to go. they gonna be phatt !


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 21, 2014)

Love those sativas. Here's a shot of a bud off that hairy Mexican chick I grew out last fall for the fuck of it. Smells and tastes like some kind of spice or a mixture of. Can't put my finger on it though. It's crazy, I grew her out just to see, cause she came from the best commercial I've ever toked, with big old striped seeds. She grew vigorous and strong, much more so than the Critical, Widow and Mango seeds I grew out as my main crop, but went so long she suffered some blackening in color from frost and started to show pm bad around Nov 1, so I took her. She could have used another 2-4 weeks I'm sure. Oh yeah, she's my favorite buzz of all I grew. It knocks your block "plum off" as we say around here, hee haw, but lets the work continue. I can smoke this all day.


----------



## hexthat (Feb 21, 2014)

I've never tried making seeds from hermies before so this preseason I forced these girls to hermi. Placed them so close to each other they are nearly touching. Hope seeds will be done in 2 months.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 21, 2014)

Them sativas grow so tall and wide. It's beautiful.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Feb 22, 2014)

Cheers guys, Malawi has some serious outdoor potential. Imagine them grown from clones in October!. Yeah 12 weeks sounds about right for Malawi or I might just keep harvesting for as long as the plant lives if the season allows it lol. Hope to get some trippy ass weed, using volcano bat from earth juice soon.


----------



## TWS (Feb 22, 2014)

hexthat said:


> I've never tried making seeds from hermies before so this preseason I forced these girls to hermi. Placed them so close to each other they are nearly touching. Hope seeds will be done in 2 months.


 great project Hex. Your PD sure is purple.


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 24, 2014)

I read the whole thread! So excited to post up some pictures when I wake up, but I've been up all night trying to get shit done, lol. I don't have any new outdoor photos, but I really should show you guys what I got going on inside. The cup was fun as fuck, even if I was babysitting my parents because they got too high! lol. Glad I was able to see everyone there, wish I could have hung out longer/got there sooner, but I run on stoner time.

So bummed I couldn't like a million posts, I need to start spreading some new rep!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 24, 2014)

A couple of GDP that were started flowering indoors and moved outside to finish. I'll pull them tomorrow, because of rain on Wed. Gotta love what the Northern Cali sun does to ripen resins.....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey Joz - how was the Paki Punch?


----------



## braddaheee (Feb 24, 2014)

I wish still had the Like button, cause there soo much fire in this thread! Nice work everyone!!

This is my balcony grow of a South Indian landrace Sativa. I'm guessing she probably needs another 1 1/2 to 2 months to finish up. Sorry, not the greatest pics..
View attachment 3005055

View attachment 3005060

View attachment 3005083


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> A couple of GDP that were started flowering indoors and moved outside to finish. I'll pull them tomorrow, because of rain on Wed. Gotta love what the Northern Cali sun does to ripen resins.....


 Pure sweetness. about another week and Im gonna put my spring crop into flower probably indoors to start until my Cherry pies in Hempy buckets get big enough to flower indoors. I have two outside right now and some others of course. lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2014)

If anyone is for it please find the petition and sign it. 

http://www.marijuanacontrollegalizationrevenueact.com/

http://www.marijuanacontrollegalizationrevenueact.com/what/compare-2014/

Only have to Jun 30th .

CCHI2014 Jack Herer Hemp Initiative Did not get enough signatures.


The other two Im pretty sure you don't want if you want any at all or 2016 is the next shot.


----------



## pmt62382 (Feb 24, 2014)

View attachment 3005189View attachment 3005188peace


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2014)

looks like a male.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2014)

Looked like balls to me also - then I blew up the picture and now I see white hairs and no balls!


----------



## pmt62382 (Feb 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Looked like balls to me also - then I blew up the picture and now I see white hairs and no balls!


thanks for the help and since it was planted in jan. do you think its goin bud early


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2014)

weew ! it's a girl. 








I enlarged it but couldn't see that. guess I might now. Shit , I have to wear the head piece magnifying glasses at home and still can't see.


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> weew ! it's a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahah!


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2014)

http://us3.campaign-archive1.com/?u=402861a6fcd660ba9cd7b2880&id=0d71f633dc&e


----------



## Carmarelo (Feb 26, 2014)

A few prospects this season, all from bag seed. 
 

Couple asian fantasies, couple kushzilla's , and a blueberry pakistani, we'll see what they do.


----------



## Carmarelo (Feb 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> I want a piece of the best one ...lol
> 
> 
> seed or clone sir?


I found this site while looking for seeds, and you can find them there, though I haven't researched the legitimacy of the website yet.

http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2265


----------



## adower (Feb 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> Nice sour D . Is she the Oily sour D. I think Adower was looking for the real thing. Who's SD is that ?


Thanks for looking out tws!! Im still on the hunt for some true sour d like you described. Gonna take a break and grow the cherry pie since I am burnt out on trying to find the true sour d.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2014)

Carmarelo said:


> I found this site while looking for seeds, and you can find them there, though I haven't researched the legitimacy of the website yet.
> 
> http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2265



They sure are proud of their seeds. ?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

It shows Willie Nelson under Subcool zeeds?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> They sure are proud of their seeds. ?


Speaking of seeds, I have a true mystery plant here...a loose bean that magically appeared on my doorstep a while back.

It is a lone survivor of the dreaded postmark machine, one of 4 possible strains...definitely indica dominant. Hope it's a lady.

Peace!


----------



## Rintin (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello from New Zealand 

View attachment 3007846


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hey Joz - how was the Paki Punch?


Paki punch was really good! I stashed away a nug. I don't know if was pheno #4, but it was definitely a better pheno, #2 if I remember correctly. It was my second favorite though, lol.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 27, 2014)

My first Mickey kush to show is a boy, I'm down to 6 out of 10 left. How do you guys pick a male keeper? I watched a video on YouTube where sub said he never picks the first to show or the fastest growing, he said he picks from the middle. What do u think?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2014)

I save pollen from all males and give them a shot. Breeding produces many surprises


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 27, 2014)

Got a female Mickey. Out of 10 beans, so far, 3 died, one male, one female. Still got 5 more growing, glad I started all 10.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2014)

Great job you guys and thanks for covering it dirtsurfer !









https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/789028-shasta-county-enacts-outdoor-ban-14.html#post10254787


http://www.redding.com/news/2014/feb/27/updated-marijuana-petition-gathers-double-number-s/


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Speaking of seeds, I have a true mystery plant here...a loose bean that magically appeared on my doorstep a while back.
> 
> It is a lone survivor of the dreaded postmark machine, one of 4 possible strains...definitely indica dominant. Hope it's a lady.
> 
> Peace!


 Im so bummed about that ! I haven't run my Ice X agent orange yet and gave you most of my stock but still have some flower to go thru that's seeded. Well... live and learn I guess. Really wanted to check em out.

Hope she's a she and grows good what ever it is


----------



## yakngrow (Feb 28, 2014)

So i have been reading on here for a couple years. I gotta give some props to TWS, GardenBoss, AngryBlackman, double jj, and GetawayMountain. You guys have taught me enough that i had a decently successful outdoor grow last year. The rain and warm spring caused alot of rot and fungus down here in the SE USA. I am combating it this year with benies and actinovate. Did any one else fight the fungus last year?


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 28, 2014)

I didn't pretreat and it cost me some bud rot, but then again, I've never had to before. I'm stocked up on neem oil this year though and will pretreat up until full flower and see. Anybody else have success using neem?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

A coyote just ran down my street!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> A coyote just ran down my street!


A real coyote or a people's coyote?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 2, 2014)

Getting there, bulking up. A feed is in order soon.



Got some seeds from a friend, and had no room but the plastic pots. Not so sure about them pots, last 2 runs were a disaster, but I didn't wanted to miss the chance to grow before the 21st. I might move them once they sex.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 2, 2014)

I adjusted the dark period on my indoor Jackberry operation from 6 to 12 hours last night, but took 4 cuttings from each of the 4 females just prior, so hopefully I've got close to 16 rooted ladies for my guerrilla grow op, ready for outdoor transplant in May. I've also got 2 male clones, well rooted, each representing the purple and green Jackberry phenos, so with a little selective seeding, I should have that strain nailed. On to the Caramel Candy Kush......


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

Those are some lush looking veggies there


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 3, 2014)

My plants coming along nicely. New Zealand!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

Getting chunky!

It was a real coyote:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doubletake (Mar 3, 2014)

Hell yea so the ban in Shasta and redding didn't pass?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 3, 2014)

Great looking plants.

Cool coyote


----------



## Carmarelo (Mar 3, 2014)

Little peaker 


Breaking ground, Kushzilla and Blueberry Pakistani !!


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SouthAussieStoner (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey all, this year I decided to give growing my own plant a crack for the first time, down here in South Australia.. Chucked in 2 random bag seeds and one at least turned out pretty well, I mixed blood and bone through the soil and have been watering it with worm castings.. My phone won't let me upload pictures for some reason so the links bellow are some pictures taken yesterday, just after a prune, I'm a cunt but it looooooves it! About 3 weeks into flowering too.

http://s271.photobucket.com/user/bradlovett/media/WP_20140302_012_zpsa289bd95.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

http://s271.photobucket.com/user/bradlovett/media/WP_20140302_015_zps11c14e8c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s271.photobucket.com/user/bradlovett/media/WP_20140304_001_zpscfe9d02d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks great! Such nice sunshine 

You can just put the URL string in this text and post your pics - I use PB too 


Like this:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Malawis still barely flowering...

Panama have thumb sized buds, 2 red and 1 green pheno. will upload pics in a couple weeks when they're worthy for this thread 

Was the the coyote chasing the roadrunner? lol. America is a trippy place for a NZ'er, bears and coyotes casually walking the streets.


----------



## SouthAussieStoner (Mar 3, 2014)

Cheers! Yeah weather has been great lately, 32 degrees today (89 F) She's loving the sun! 
ah sweet cheers, new to the site and using my phone :\


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> yay sucks ill probaly be doin indoors this yr, unless some miracle happens


Well miracles do sometimes happen....


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 4, 2014)

^True, and LIKE


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 4, 2014)

Everything looks great in this thread.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey CrazyKiwi - post some pics of the teenagers (plants). I like to see what developement looks like at these stages.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Mar 4, 2014)

SouthAussieStoner said:


> Hey all, this year I decided to give growing my own plant a crack for the first time, down here in South Australia.. Chucked in 2 random bag seeds and one at least turned out pretty well, I mixed blood and bone through the soil and have been watering it with worm castings.. My phone won't let me upload pictures for some reason so the links bellow are some pictures taken yesterday, just after a prune, I'm a cunt but it looooooves it! About 3 weeks into flowering too.
> 
> http://s271.photobucket.com/user/bradlovett/media/WP_20140302_012_zpsa289bd95.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> 
> ...


 Sweet ! You guys down there make winter here go faster. 


Mohican said:


> Looks great! Such nice sunshine
> 
> You can just put the URL string in this text and post your pics - I use PB too
> 
> ...


 Hi Mo.


crazykiwi420 said:


> Malawis still barely flowering...
> 
> Panama have thumb sized buds, 2 red and 1 green pheno. will upload pics in a couple weeks when they're worthy for this thread
> 
> Was the the coyote chasing the roadrunner? lol. America is a trippy place for a NZ'er, bears and coyotes casually walking the streets.


 What month are you guys in comparison here ? I think your wild life is a trip. Still wanna see one of the steel head from there.


SouthAussieStoner said:


> Cheers! Yeah weather has been great lately, 32 degrees today (89 F) She's loving the sun!
> ah sweet cheers, new to the site and using my phone :\


 nice weather


doublejj said:


> Well miracles do sometimes happen....


 yes they do and Unicorns too.


Garden Boss said:


> ^True, and LIKE


 The likes were supposed to be back this weekend .. Takes me 20 mins to post. Very unjoyable with no smilys too.


gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Everything looks great in this thread.


 you to hun . lol add smiley


----------



## TWS (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a serious crush . Maybe it's the accent. Small breast are ok........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZUzX4kbtDU


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 4, 2014)

I liked her back when she was latina.


----------



## SouthAussieStoner (Mar 4, 2014)

Haha! I bet seeing some of our Aussie grows during winter would make it easier to wait till summer.. Yeah its was bloody beautiful, some of the ends of the pistils on my big lady went a little brown though, she'll be right! She's a tough bitch


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2014)

My fav Shakira song............http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=g3sd9sPVtVM


----------



## TWS (Mar 4, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I liked her back when she was latina.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Rwz6zBJSE


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2014)

Me too.....like


----------



## TWS (Mar 4, 2014)

doublejj said:


> My fav Shakira song............http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=g3sd9sPVtVM



like...........


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's some pics at 3pm today.
Malawi just over 7ft, it's been a bad season though. easily would have been 10 ft by now if it was last season!.





[/IMG] 




[/IMG]
Very long leaves, sorry for bad pic.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Here's some Panama red for you Mo  and a green one too.





[/IMG]




Some buds were way more pink/red than this, especially the top buds

Here's the only green phenotype  red stems funnily enough.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Any old school sativa fan will love this strain, It has rare aromas too.

And lastly my little Uzbeki indica





Completely different terpenes to indoor.

TWS - We don't have much over here lol, the only native things are birds. We get Wallabies,possums,stoats as pests. The deer roar is soon, end of this month me and my dad are going into the Ruahine ranges(north island) for 5 days to shoot some monster stags! one stag took 5 308. shots before it wanted to die! very rough country too. we have some nice lakes if you like fishing.

We're in September equivalent. just go back 6 months and that's where us southerners are at to you guys if you know what I mean.


----------



## TWS (Mar 4, 2014)

Sloaths are a trip. That's right you guys have huge deer. Wow. your Malawi has a Fing long ways to go. Can't wait to see more of that Panama. You have great offshore Yellowtail fishing along with your split tails too.lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow the Panama is red! How does it smell? Spicy? Pepper? Chocolate?

The Malawi can get stretchy! I LSTed the one in the trashcan.




















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SouthAussieStoner (Mar 4, 2014)

Lookin effing good mo! ^^^


----------



## TWS (Mar 5, 2014)

I like the Evergreen cola in the background.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 5, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Getting there, bulking up. A feed is in order soon.
> 
> View attachment 3011183View attachment 3011184View attachment 3011185View attachment 3011186
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## TWS (Mar 5, 2014)

Any Nor Cal folks have any input on these guys ? http://www.seedbankreview.com/loompa-farms-loompa-farms-og/


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 5, 2014)

Them trees be looking amazing


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 5, 2014)

TWS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Rwz6zBJSE


[video=youtube;5BzkbSq7pww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BzkbSq7pww[/video]
Some years before that. She had some meat on them bones back then


----------



## TWS (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know what she's singing but it don't matter. nice hips. lol


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Mar 5, 2014)

TWS said:


> Sloaths are a trip. That's right you guys have huge deer. Wow. your Malawi has a Fing long ways to go. Can't wait to see more of that Panama. You have great offshore Yellowtail fishing along with your split tails too.lol


Sloths are the animal kingdoms stoners ha. Yeah massive reds and Wapiti(elk to you guys), Malawi has quite awhile lol what do you think? mid june?.



Mohican said:


> Wow the Panama is red! How does it smell? Spicy? Pepper? Chocolate?
> 
> The Malawi can get stretchy! I LSTed the one in the trashcan.
> 
> ...


Yeah and those are only the mildly red buds, some of the tops are actually crimson red. 
Didn't have time to properly asses the aromas, more of a sweet sativa hashplant smell, kind of like a blueberry sativa. All I can say is that is different from any other sativa I've had - very rare.
the green one is more of a typical Colombian at the moment as expected though, I'm glad to have both phenos. You should give thos one a go next season Mo! I know I'm going all out next season with Panama cuttings, I'm going to veg em nice and big .

Yeah holy smokes Malawi right? I think it's more wild and untamed compared to Ace's. Nothing seems to be stretching this season from what I've gathered from other Kiwi's plants too.
I'm going to make some f2 Malawis for next season too, Massive gene pool so I shouldn't have inbreeding issues for awhile.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2014)

Where did you get the Panama from again? I wish I could get a cut from you!


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Mar 5, 2014)

Cannabiogen. Ace seeds is changing their one soon to 5 phenos/parents.

There's a rare purple pheno I want to find too. I think CBG's one is 75/25 red-green ratio.

I could send you some Malawi f2's fems this year? I'll have to wait for next season to breed with the Panamas because I didn't get a male at all this year.


----------



## guyinmariposa (Mar 6, 2014)

Well its a start OG la. con and my sativa we grow every year-----mike

I forgot theres some blackbery kush in there too


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2014)

guyinmariposa said:


> Well its a start OG la. con and my sativa we grow every year-----mike
> 
> I forgot theres some blackbery kush in there too


Are you gonna flower them now, for a spring crop?


----------



## guyinmariposa (Mar 6, 2014)

I will get started on a cover for the small greenhouse next week. I have a poolcover retract mec. in the shop now. Im putting 6mill black in it. Should be easy. My small tree pot rack works great my small greenhouse full should be greater. Those little la cons from seed are all going out in the wild on april 1 so Ill have room for 6 big ones. My indoor looks so empty now that things are in the little greenhouse. Time to start more---goodluck---mike


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 6, 2014)

guyinmariposa said:


> Well its a start OG la. con and my sativa we grow every year-----mike
> 
> I forgot theres some blackbery kush in there too


Looking good man, did you say you are you building an auto light dep with a pool cover mechanism?


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 6, 2014)

Looking good! Really liking the setups this season!


----------



## guyinmariposa (Mar 7, 2014)

yes its an old one I took out of our rental house years ago. its been in my junk pile waiting to be something. Looking for a lighter spring now it should work fine for the big piece. still have to hang end caps every night.
No big deal we dick around in the yard every night anyway. I have been doing it with a rack that holds a black tarp but i want to do my small greenhouse this year.-----mike


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2014)

Beautiful! How much land do you have?


----------



## guyinmariposa (Mar 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful! How much land do you have?



I have 220 acres but I rent the 800 next to me to run cows on so I have 1000 acres of fence to take care of all total---mike


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 7, 2014)

I ended up with 4 females, 3 males, and 3 dead from a 10 pack of Mickey kush. I picked up a 6x10 chain link dog kennel to turn into a secured greenhouse for this summer. I'll post updates in this and the Hawaii thread. I also got some prennywise, jesus og, and some more of my crosses going. Hope everyone has a good weekend, Aloha.


----------



## guyinmariposa (Mar 7, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I ended up with 4 females, 3 males, and 3 dead from a 10 pack of Mickey kush. I picked up a 6x10 chain link dog kennel to turn into a secured greenhouse for this summer. I'll post updates in this and the Hawaii thread. I also got some prennywise, jesus og, and some more of my crosses going. Hope everyone has a good weekend, Aloha.



Are you going to grow out the males and collect pollen. I havent heard of anyone doing so on RIU. Back breading for next year makes for climitised seeds I think. This subject may need its own post----goodluck---mike


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 7, 2014)

guyinmariposa said:


> Are you going to grow out the males and collect pollen. I havent heard of anyone doing so on RIU. Back breading for next year makes for climitised seeds I think. This subject may need its own post----goodluck---mike


Yep, the 3 males are outside right now. I'm gonna pick the best one, then put some ladies out with them. Hopefully some sweet love making happens and I'll get some new beans.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2014)

Dairy cows or cattle?

Dyna - post some pics of the babies! 

Check out Mohican's 2013 season to see my breeding antics 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 7, 2014)

Been a stormy couple of days, but we keeps on trucking.



Really packing now, gonna take it under cover if it rains again tonight.


----------



## guyinmariposa (Mar 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Dairy cows or cattle?
> 
> Dyna - post some pics of the babies!
> 
> ...


I started with 60 hefers and a bull in 2000. Beefmaster mostly. Have got some black cows at the sale yard We are up to 314 this week. Planning on selling alot in june. Short rain this year makes for bad grass. Having babbies left and right Ill take a pic of a new one. there cute when there not in the pot----mike


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 7, 2014)

Cows have a nose for good weed to eat. They go straight for the canna, I've seen it. They won't eat just any kind of grass. Wise cows


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow Mike! How do you handle a herd like that?

I love your avatar - what strain is it?


----------



## guyinmariposa (Mar 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Wow Mike! How do you handle a herd like that?
> 
> I love your avatar - what strain is it?


 I have a real good cowboy. He is a friends son. I got him right out of calpoly. Good kid. Been around cows all his life. He is a true unsung hero. I have been down with a knee thing and the ranch would go to shit without him. That little pic is a mendo perp. Had a few up in a spring hole last year---mike


----------



## guyinmariposa (Mar 7, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Cows have a nose for good weed to eat. They go straight for the canna, I've seen it. They won't eat just any kind of grass. Wise cows



They like to come in the yard and knock over the gas BBQ also.---dam meat weasels---mike


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 7, 2014)

5 pennywise and 2 jesus og popped so far.





2 of the female Mickey kush, got 2 more like these


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 8, 2014)

guyinmariposa said:


> They like to come in the yard and knock over the gas BBQ also.---dam meat weasels---mike


Yeah, I'm not a fan of gas grills either. It's gotta be charcoal.


----------



## nuggs (Mar 8, 2014)

TWS said:


> Any Nor Cal folks have any input on these guys ? http://www.seedbankreview.com/loompa-farms-loompa-farms-og/


never heard of them TWS.


----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2014)

Im waiting to hear. There is word of Dank mentioned.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2014)

How does the mendo perp taste, smell, yield...?

I need to get a cowboy for my ranch!


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 9, 2014)

Lol, im in mendocino right now on vaca.
Love this area...


----------



## guyinmariposa (Mar 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How does the mendo perp taste, smell, yield...?
> 
> I need to get a cowboy for my ranch!



The seeds I got were made 5 years ago and forgotten about. These were real good producers outside. The one in the pic were about ten feet tall. Lots of large buds up top. They were in a spring hole behind my hay barn. never had to water them all summer. Just added some fert. 1 time during bud. Taste was like any skunk you ever smoked. Looked real nice in a jar. Darkest purple i ever had. Some of them were green, but tasted the same. I think I had 30 of them . I didnt weigh it after harvest but we have about 15 cases of jars from last year that say springhole weed on them.----good luck----mike


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice! We had 3 turkey bags of Malawi Gold left and we gave it away at the LA Cup this year. My wife was just standing in walkway between booths handing out handfuls to all takers in the Med section. Took her like 20 minutes to give away the 3 bags! People were walking away with both hands together full of buds, trying to figure out what to do with it. It was a memorable moment


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Mar 10, 2014)

Giving out Malawi gold to everyone!, what kind of dream land is this?.

 received this in the mail today. Earth Juice's liquid nutrients kick ass, the bat guano should be good too?. first time using this stuff so any tips/advice on how to use it properly(indoor & out) would be much appreciated. 0-8-1.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2014)

That is the stuff I put in my Super Soil!


----------



## BWG707 (Mar 10, 2014)

Last season grow: Cherry Pie (clone), Girl Scout Cookie (clone), TNT Kush (Eva fem. seed), Sleeslack x Skunk#1 (reg. seed).


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2014)

Which one did you like best? Which one did the bugs like best? How did all of that smell outside?


----------



## BWG707 (Mar 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Which one did you like best? Which one did the bugs like best? How did all of that smell outside?


The CP, GSC, and TNTK were my fav for smoking. The bugs and budworms liked the TNTK and the CP, they hardly touched the GSC and the SSxS. The CP was by far the stinkiest. The GCS was a little bit less stinky. The TNTK and the SSxS both had a mild citrus smell. After harvest the TNTK had the best aroma IMO. I used a lot of the SSxS for wax. It smokes a bit harsh, it's a Sat. Dom. Hybrid so it's got a good daytime high. All in all I got a great variety of buds.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2014)

Damn I miss the 'likes' sometimes! ^^^like^^^^^


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

OK I am adding TNT Kush to the list!


----------



## BWG707 (Mar 11, 2014)

TNT Kush is a very low maintenence plant to grow. A good choice for beginners, but definitely a good strain. It's a pure Indica from the "Kush Belt" in Pakistan. It's also a quick finisher. Mine flowered for about 8wks.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

Awesome - I am trying to find a good Kush to add to my breeding stock.

Here is the Jesus OG out by the pool:





I had to blow these pics up of your garden!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BWG707 (Mar 11, 2014)

The top pic in the upper right hand corner is the TNTK. The colas grew long spears. I've also heard very good things about the Kosher Kush. Next season hopefully Ill be able to get some KK beans. I like my Kushes.


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 11, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Giving out Malawi gold to everyone!, what kind of dream land is this?.
> 
> View attachment 3019142View attachment 3019143 received this in the mail today. Earth Juice's liquid nutrients kick ass, the bat guano should be good too?. first time using this stuff so any tips/advice on how to use it properly(indoor & out) would be much appreciated. 0-8-1.


I'm using that earth juice soil to start my babies for this year. It's looking like that mighty fine stuff.


----------



## SFguy (Mar 11, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Damn I miss the 'likes' sometimes! ^^^like^^^^^


like^ like^


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2014)

Here a like, there a like, every where's a like like ! E I E I O


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

I recently picked up some clones from harborside oakland location...I got some girlscout cookies. Gods gift. Gdp kens cut.platinum cookies. And cookie frost!! Has anyone grew the cookie frost?


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Mar 11, 2014)

WooooHoooo!

I'm going to be in this thread this year! I did a small, outdoor first grow last year. I am on day 7 of 12/12 of my indoor right now, and outdoor around here is just around the corner. 

I participated in Attitude's birthday sale, so i have some 17 strains coming. However, this year for my outdoor, i'm germing 5 Querkle's, 2 Qrazy Train's, the DNA Tangilope and the Cali Con GSC. We'll see what happens with them, i've heard mixed reviews of the GSC from Cali Con but oh well, it's free. 

Depending on how many males I get out of the above, I may germ the Green Crack, perhaps the Sugar Rose, or even the C99, depending on how much I think I can handle.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey TWS! Here is a pic of the LA Con from today (along with a few others):





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I recently picked up some clones from harborside oakland location...I got some girlscout cookies. Gods gift. Gdp kens cut.platinum cookies. And cookie frost!! Has anyone grew the cookie frost?


 Sounds interesting.



KsloPokerPro said:


> WooooHoooo!
> 
> I'm going to be in this thread this year! I did a small, outdoor first grow last year. I am on day 7 of 12/12 of my indoor right now, and outdoor around here is just around the corner.
> 
> ...


 Nice line up. have fun & be safe.


Mohican said:


> Hey TWS! Here is a pic of the LA Con from today (along with a few others):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hah, she made it . cool


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

Yep - she is starting to explode! The blue dream is starting to take off as well.


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2014)

are they for any early crop ?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2014)

Not sure what I will do with them yet. Probably mainline for 8 or 16 and finish them in #7 smart pots.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 12, 2014)

Things are coming along, with lots of cuttings taken, bound for the KY outdoors.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2014)

Great pics and plants! I wonder how many farmers have gone to Toys R Us to get plastic swimming pools?


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2014)

A few of the spring flower girls .

4 Herijuanas




LouieXii and Diablo og



cherry pie , I took a bunch of cuttings from these and then put them out so they aren't very full.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2014)

Is that a gardenia back there?


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2014)

yes. Im having a hard time growing them. I've killed two so far.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2014)

Beautiful TWS..........where's the Damn Like button?!.......like.....


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 12, 2014)

Looking awesome TWS! I've got a mini greenhouse I have set out a couple of warm, 65-70ish days so far, but mine has been an indoor jump start effort at best. I was mowing my yard by now the past two years, but still have a little snow on the north side of the house, haha. I'm jealous.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2014)

Here is what I have learned after killing several over 20 years.

They love iron. Got anything rusty in the yard - put it next to the gardenia.
They love acid. These are the only plants that I feed bag nutes. I use the Vigaro Azalia, Gardenia, Camellia food. A neighbor also had two german short hairs and his gardenia was like a tree (dog piss = acid).

Last but most importantly - they love to be against east facing walls where they can get morning sun but are shaded in the afternoon.

Good luck!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks. I have 11 indoors about 1.5 weeks in that are supposed to go out but they are doing so good I kinda don't want to but I think the cherry pie coming up behind them will push them outside where they were started for.


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is what I have learned after killing several over 20 years.
> 
> They love iron. Got anything rusty in the yard - put it next to the gardenia.
> They love acid. These are the only plants that I feed bag nutes. I use the Vigaro Azalia, Gardenia, Camellia food. A neighbor also had two german short hairs and his gardenia was like a tree (dog piss = acid).
> ...


Thank you so much MO. I have a big one I just bought that you didn't see . I thought they were under feed and it made them worst then thought they were yellowing from not enough water and killed one that way. I like the smell, honey suckle too.


----------



## TokaLot (Mar 12, 2014)

*Looking good TWS!!

I got your inbox, Read through that thread had alot to say just not enough time to go through with, Im super busy with work right now and barely have time to get my spring crop out and keep my outdoor for this year alive, while doing all that i still had to harvest my indoor recently... lol

I just happened to get a Micro G Pen i gotta say i LOVE this thing works like a champ!!*


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2014)

a pen dab sounds really good right now.


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok goys need some advice, ive never started any inside for outdoors. How early can i start them? Right now i have wild thailand,skunk #1 & lemon thai kush...any advise would be helpful


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Great pics and plants! I wonder how many farmers have gone to Toys R Us to get plastic swimming pools?


Haha, I hear ya! It makes cleanup and collecting runoff after watering a breeze. I believe I got mine at Dollar General for $6. My little dog splashes around in it during the summer, so it was a home run buy!


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 12, 2014)

I tried individual aluminum turkey pans for each smartWalmartpot at first, but they predictably leaked after repeated handling.


----------



## fumble (Mar 12, 2014)

Looking great TWS  I love gardenias too. I had one but lost it in a freeze. I used to give it coffee grounds and it loved them.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2014)

Cowboykush said:


> Ok goys need some advice, ive never started any inside for outdoors. How early can i start them? Right now i have wild thailand,skunk #1 & lemon thai kush...any advise would be helpful


 at least 1.5 month before you can plant outside . sooner for monsters.


Smidge34 said:


> Haha, I hear ya! It makes cleanup and collecting runoff after watering a breeze. I believe I got mine at Dollar General for $6. My little dog splashes around in it during the summer, so it was a home run buy!


 can never find them in the summer.


fumble said:


> Looking great TWS  I love gardenias too. I had one but lost it in a freeze. I used to give it coffee grounds and it loved them.


 Thanks, Im gonna try the coffee grounds too. I was worried about mine freezing too so I put it in the hoop house and killed it too lol


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's some more pics of my outdoor Panama

frosty pink bigger bud pheno:




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Now the classic Panama red pheno




damn vine hoppers are coming back after this warm weather.




[/IMG]


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Mar 13, 2014)

The green Panama





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




I like these red stems.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Mar 13, 2014)

Malawi into flower now





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




Love the shape of these, topped 3 times and still have the generic christmas tree sativa look.

Let me know if you can't see the pics.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 13, 2014)

Damn Kiwi, they are all sweet man. I'm really in love with that red pheno of the PR and would love to smoke some of that. I wonder when it would finish in the States, say 37 north?

edit: just noticed where you are on the 37th south parallel. How fucking cool is that?


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 13, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Here's some more pics of my outdoor Panama
> 
> frosty pink bigger bud pheno:
> 
> ...


Beautiful plants




and pics


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2014)

Beautiful plants crazykiwi, love the Panama Red....I have one started to this years outdoor........


----------



## SFguy (Mar 13, 2014)

going to get a few outside this year too no monsters but maybe a few little raised beds.

View attachment 3021735


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 13, 2014)

Got the dog kennel green house started. Gonna put a clear roof on it today (maybe) and shade cloth on the sides. Those are 2 Mickey kush males in there right now. I harvest one already.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2014)

Sometimes I really miss the like button ^^^like^^^^^


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

The thread is blowing up with all of the best grows!

Is that a new fence DR?

All I have today is a shot of the Love Child:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The thread is blowing up with all of the best grows!
> 
> Is that a new fence DR?
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the white vinyl fence? I've had that for several years. Maybe you didn't notice it when you were here, it was dark. The chain link dog kennel Is new.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

I almost got a dog kennel for a grow house too. They are reasonably priced compared to the expensive greenhouse kits. The best part is the lockable door


----------



## Milovan (Mar 13, 2014)

All the plants look great! Very nice variety and if the "Likes" ever 
come back then we will be forced to go back through the whole thread again
one page at a time.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 13, 2014)

Milovan said:


> All the plants look great! Very nice variety and if the "Likes" ever
> come back then we will be forced to go back through the whole thread again
> one page at a time.


Like!!!! LOL


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks TWS.....looks great so far folks...


----------



## Carmarelo (Mar 13, 2014)

Someday I would like to create a super sativa cross containing the two powerhouse sativa's Red Congolese, and Asian Fantasy, naturally calling it Congolesa Rice.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2014)

Carmarelo said:


> Someday I would like to create a super sativa cross containing the two powerhouse sativa's Red Congolese, and Asian Fantasy, naturally calling it Congolesa Rice.


LOL!.......how about a Kenyan sativa crossed with a maui wowie = Barack Obama......


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2014)

SFguy said:


> going to get a few outside this year too no monsters but maybe a few little raised beds.
> 
> View attachment 3021735


 Just a few small ones....lol


Dyna Ryda said:


> Got the dog kennel green house started. Gonna put a clear roof on it today (maybe) and shade cloth on the sides. Those are 2 Mickey kush males in there right now. I harvest one already.


 I almost got a kennel. looks good. 



Mohican said:


> The thread is blowing up with all of the best grows!
> 
> Is that a new fence DR?
> 
> ...


 nice photog....nice skills


crazykiwi420 said:


> The green Panama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 great pics too.


Cowboykush said:


> Thanks TWS.....looks great so far folks...


 cool


Carmarelo said:


> Someday I would like to create a super sativa cross containing the two powerhouse sativa's Red Congolese, and Asian Fantasy, naturally calling it Congolesa Rice.


 LOL


doublejj said:


> LOL!.......how about a Kenyan sativa crossed with a maui wowie = Barack Obama......


 I had some dank Obama one time from a club. http://superiorgenetics.wordpress.com/genetics/obama-kush-mostly-indica/


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

TGA Conspiracy Kush is an Obama cross:

Obama Kush x Space Queen
Conspiracy Kush is a hybrid that is an excellent choice for growers who are looking for an indica dominant plant. Most all phenotypes will have a middle of the road growth structure when it comes to height. When it comes to bud structure, you will be impressed to say the least. This strain contains heavy, dense, frosty white flowers, backed with tons of color variations, containing deep purples to light pinks, making great bag appeal. The high on this medicine is a very strong euphoric head high that comes on fast and will hang around for a few hours, becoming more mellow as time goes on. It's a high that is great before bed or for clearing the mind. Lastly, flavors and aromas vary depending on the phenotype, but all will have a fruity, almost citrus funk, grabbing characteristics from all parents around the board.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2014)

I can't get him out of the green house.


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 13, 2014)

That's a good looking dog man. Mine follow me into the greenhouse also. Spoiled beast


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2014)

ha he was free . I saved him . lol Sadly he has become a inside dog . lol


----------



## SouthAussieStoner (Mar 14, 2014)

TWS said:


> I can't get him out of the green house.


what a dude! Cool pup man, my boy loves laying next to my plant aswell.. He know what's going on! Haha

http://s271.photobucket.com/user/bradlovett/media/wp_ss_20140314_0003_zps11d6256b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Mar 14, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Damn Kiwi, they are all sweet man. I'm really in love with that red pheno of the PR and would love to smoke some of that. I wonder when it would finish in the States, say 37 north?
> 
> edit: just noticed where you are on the 37th south parallel. How fucking cool is that?


Yeah Panama finishes fairly early for a pure sativa. I think late mid to late april(October).

37 is a good latitude I reckon, we can grow some nice sativas similar to emerald triangle? I think the original haze was developed at 36 or 7 north. I like the pink Panama best 


Garden Boss said:


> Beautiful plants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, pretty amazing getting 3/3 females from regulars.


doublejj said:


> Beautiful plants crazykiwi, love the Panama Red....I have one started to this years outdoor........


Thanks mate, You'll like any pheno you get. They all have this rare sativa hashplant scent but more sweet than dank like Afghani. 
What latitude are you growing em at? lets see how they handle the cyclone this weekend!

I'm going to make a Panama x Malawi cross this season, what should I call it? Malawi red? Panama gold?


----------



## TWS (Mar 14, 2014)

SouthAussieStoner said:


> what a dude! Cool pup man, my boy loves laying next to my plant aswell.. He know what's going on! Haha
> 
> http://s271.photobucket.com/user/bradlovett/media/wp_ss_20140314_0003_zps11d6256b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


it's funny how they like to sun bath.


----------



## SouthAussieStoner (Mar 14, 2014)

TWS said:


> it's funny how they like to sun bath.


oh to be a dog for a day


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2014)

Last pic of the 48 girls before they get a haircut......1 week until I flip the lights to 12/12 to set pre-flowers. 2 weeks until they go out into the greenhouse for a spring harvest.....

"It's gonna be a good season"


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 14, 2014)

Finished it.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2014)

^^^^like^^^^^^


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is how the Malawi handled the monsoon:




It broke several branches at the node (they all survived). Added support polls and trellis nets after this storm:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Mar 14, 2014)

that is just phenomenal Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 14, 2014)

2 chicks, 1 dick lol. That's my dyna widow and a female and male Mickey kush. Making babies.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks fantastic DR! Will you put any in the ground or keep them all in pots?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Looks fantastic DR! Will you put any in the ground or keep them all in pots?


I might dig some holes later this year. Right now there some termites in the ground right around there. They are eating a Palm stump/roots that I cut down.


----------



## TWS (Mar 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is how the Malawi handled the monsoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im sorry mo, you have that going on right now ? that was heck of a squaw out of no wheres .


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey TWS!

That was November 2012.

Which girl should I put in that spot this year?

Scotts OG:





or 



Jesus OG:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2014)

The LA Con girls are getting crazy! I love the unique smell they have.


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 17, 2014)

Heres an update on mine  Around 5 weeks in with 2 - 3 weeks left. So far so good this is my first grow ever. New Zealand by the way.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2014)

New Zealand sure is pretty!.....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

So beautiful! How does she smell?


I put the Scott's OG in the ground:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 17, 2014)

Everything looks great.


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 17, 2014)

Smells really mangoy with some pine and fruit type smells going on aswell


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 17, 2014)

Love what you guys are doing so far (for my fellow N. Hemisphere dwellers), and you S. Hemisphere guys...looking good.

Can't wait to get something going here, thinking second week of May or thereabouts to plant some seeds. I'll just live vicariously through you guys until then.


----------



## Shelby420 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello All. Glad to be back and ready to get growing. I just got back from getting my babies that I will post pics of shortly. 3 of us went in on 10 babies to become mothers, each a different strain. Gonna be a fun growing season with so many choices.Our picks today were, Blue Dream, Skywalker OG, Fire OG, Purple Urkle, Platinum OG, Granddaddy Purple, Train wreck, Blueberry Jack, and Girl scout cookies. Yah. I'm only growing 6 outdoor so gonna be tough to choose which ones to pick. I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## TWS (Mar 17, 2014)

Batter up.....! like !


----------



## TWS (Mar 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So beautiful! How does she smell?
> 
> 
> I put the Scott's OG in the ground:
> ...


 Will that be an early cropper ?


----------



## Shelby420 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok I just finished transferring the new clones into cups. The bin they are in is temp until I get my light and shelf up tomorrow with enough room to veg for a few weeks till we start cloning them. First pic is a seed that I started a week ago, not sure of type though, was given to me from a very old school long time outdoor grower a couple years ago. Clones are: Blue Dream, Skywalker OG, Fire OG, Purple Urkle, Platinum OG, Granddaddy Purple, Train wreck, Blueberry Jack, and Girl scout cookies.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

She has been outside for a couple weeks now and no sign of flowers so I think she will last until fall. We will see


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Loving this Red pheno, pollinated with Malawi. can't wait to see the N. hemisphere grows. Apparently growing at sea level in New Zealand is the equivalent to 3000m to northern latitudes!.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 18, 2014)

A couple of random bag seeds. Going strong, I think they about to make a spurt.





This one's bout to be, I say a month the least.


----------



## TWS (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InGtiEXQyF0


----------



## 757growin (Mar 18, 2014)

Dude t dub. I live the randomness of ur vids.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 18, 2014)

Shit man you just took me back home to Louisiana and quite "few" years back. Great what music does for memories. Thanks TWS


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> Batter up.....! like !


Nelly..........https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HNGaa5Opfmc


----------



## TWS (Mar 18, 2014)

like..............


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtwJvgPJ9xw


----------



## TWS (Mar 18, 2014)

Looking for Mr Mojo Risen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JskztPPSJwY


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;eyJ4P8lubjw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyJ4P8lubjw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
You guys should try listening to some good music. 

I like women and I love getting high


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2014)

^^^^like^^^^^^^


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2014)

Bring me Champagne when I'm thirsty........https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oHowqKYSXNI


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 19, 2014)

Just thought that I would post up what I have going at the moment.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow those are pretty ABM!....


----------



## adower (Mar 19, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Just thought that I would post up what I have going at the moment.View attachment 3027647View attachment 3027648View attachment 3027650


Which one is the middle?


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 19, 2014)

That's your Sour D.


----------



## adower (Mar 19, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> That's your Sour D.


Hah man im not used to seeing big colas like that one since I scrog. She put out for you!!


----------



## TWS (Mar 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> [video=youtube;eyJ4P8lubjw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyJ4P8lubjw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
> You guys should try listening to some good music.
> 
> I like women and I love getting high


 haha, you Island guys are so layed back. 


angryblackman said:


> Just thought that I would post up what I have going at the moment.
> View attachment 3027647View attachment 3027648View attachment 3027650


very nice the SD


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. Adower I vegged for 2 weeks after I got them from you. They should all end up that size.  Keep in mind I put them out this week so that was all under the 400!


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 19, 2014)

..........


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;VQ30uEdQVeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ30uEdQVeQ[/video]

Lookin forward to this thread again this summer......


----------



## nuggs (Mar 19, 2014)

Whats up everyone? been working on my garden since Christmas! going to share it here real soon. Happy Growing!


----------



## Milovan (Mar 19, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Just thought that I would post up what I have going at the moment.
> View attachment 3027647View attachment 3027648View attachment 3027650


Man those look great!


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks again guys.. Just a little indoor getting kicked out!


----------



## kstub (Mar 19, 2014)

Hooray for spring!!!! Welcome back everyone after a long, dull winter! I may have jumped the gun, but had a too good to pass up opportunity to get these girls!!! Only $20 each for my legal 6, and they ain't babies, they're pre-teens! lol They're living in the garage @ night & out on deck on nice days for a few more weeks. Bought a little greenhouse for this year's outdoor grow, planning on putting the girls in it 1st week April. I'm in Zone 5 technically, but the garden they're going into is closer to zone 7, so I think I'll be fine on temps, but I'm a little worried about the light and early flowering. While they're in the garage I'm keeping the 2 big CFL's on all night, so they're in 24 hour, but I know the lights aren't really strong enough for a true "indoor" grow. Is 1st week April far enuf beyond the equinox to go out w/ no supplemental light? Any thoughts, oh wise garden buddies? Thanks in advance! Everybody's stuff is looking very promising this year, good job guys


----------



## TWS (Mar 19, 2014)

nuggs said:


> Whats up everyone? been working on my garden since Christmas! going to share it here real soon. Happy Growing!




Hi Nuggs .......


----------



## fumble (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey Nuggs  so good to see you  You are going to the 4/26 grill & chill right? I would love to see you and sis. If not, we should get together soon


----------



## HighAllMighty (Mar 20, 2014)

http://


----------



## TWS (Mar 20, 2014)

that thing is still a live ?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 20, 2014)

So excited, 25 more days and that's it 



Caught lurking, second one this year so far.


----------



## HighAllMighty (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes very alive just boosting from the nutrients and perlite i added to the soil.


----------



## TWS (Mar 20, 2014)

good, good to hear.


----------



## biscuitkid (Mar 20, 2014)

whats everyone doin this yr? lets hear some strains got the seeds popped n transfered to dixie cups today pineapple fields, bluniverse,rosetta stone,makado x strawberry frost, slh x blue sat, lazy train,lavender,carmel cough,k.o kush,anesthesia,c99 x nepal....all regular seeds except c99 x nepal that was fem....but we shall see what ones come out females woooooooo im excited! gonna be pickin up some blue dream,pre98 bubba, n some kind of purple strain


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 20, 2014)

She pregnant. Dyna Widow inseminated by Mickey kush.


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 20, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> whats everyone doin this yr? lets hear some strains got the seeds popped n transfered to dixie cups today pineapple fields, bluniverse,rosetta stone,makado x strawberry frost, slh x blue sat, lazy train,lavender,carmel cough,k.o kush,anesthesia,c99 x nepal....all regular seeds except c99 x nepal that was fem....but we shall see what ones come out females woooooooo im excited! gonna be pickin up some blue dream,pre98 bubba, n some kind of purple strain


Glad to see you back man. Im stoked on our season, that was a close one with the outdoor ban shit. I love your line up, it sounds like a dispensary bud order list lol.


----------



## TWS (Mar 21, 2014)

Like X 5 !


----------



## biscuitkid (Mar 21, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Glad to see you back man. Im stoked on our season, that was a close one with the outdoor ban shit. I love your line up, it sounds like a dispensary bud order list lol.


im glad to be back also!, shit was close as shit, did u get to see the news? should have seen those board members faces when they told them it would cost the county 80,000 to put it on the ballot HAHAHAHA, either way im glad to be able to grow again hopefully i see some magic with some of the strains i got this yr, i met up with a guy who used to own a dispense n just does clones now so if you need anymore p.m. me ill send ya the link to get ahold n the list thats available, hes got the real deal huckleberry idk if u've ever had some huckleberry but its fireee it grows weird little dense popcorn nugz everywhere, smells out of this worldddddddddd lets get this popppin woooo


----------



## TWS (Mar 21, 2014)

Huckleberry inside.


----------



## fumble (Mar 21, 2014)

Like ^8910


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice forest T!


----------



## biscuitkid (Mar 22, 2014)

huckleberry be that beast~~~like~like~like


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

I think I have a Huckleberry bud from the LA Cup in my collection  And some seeds!


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 23, 2014)

Jackberry inside


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 23, 2014)

A quick shot of the girls


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 23, 2014)

Everyone is getting it so far! 


Spring crop lineup

6 Sour D
1 Dog
1 Blue Dream x Orange OG
2 Hawaiian bagseed

Summer lineup

5 Dog (one not pictured)
Fireball (still popping the beans) Breeders Boutique
Blue Pit (still have to pop the beans) Breeders Boutique
Sour D (in the cloner)
Some Getaway Mountain strains as soon as I can get my hands on them.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2014)

Awesome ABM.....^like^^^


----------



## TWS (Mar 23, 2014)

like X 10.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2014)

TWS said:


> like X 10.


Double Dog Like!!!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 23, 2014)

Great scenery.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

Beauties ABM!


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Mar 23, 2014)

2014 clones 
Chocolate Hashberry (Blackberry Kush x Chocolate Kush)

3x crazy (OG Kush X Bubba Kush X GDP)

Blue Dream (Blueberry x Haze 5

Banana kush (XXX-OG Kush x Banana)

Regulator kush (Original Sour Diesel X Tahoe)

Federation Romulan (7th Gen backcross)

Atomic Northern Lights (Afghani x Thai Haze)

DREAM QUEEN (Blue Dream x Space Queen)

PURPLE CREAM (GDP x Purple Urkle)

Cherry Pie (GDP x F1 Durban)

Casey Jones (Trainwreck x Thai x Sour D)

Berry White (Blueberry x White Widow)

Chernobyl (Trainwreck X Trinity X Jack the Ripper)

Jesus Og (Hell's Angel OG and Jack the Ripper)

Purple Alien OG (Tahoe OG Kush x Alien Kush)

Chem '91 (first 'chemdog' seed)

TrainWreck (Mexican x Thai x Afghani)


Seeds
Bubblergummer from Female seeds
Cheese from Dinafem
Tangilope from DNA
Querkle from '12
Cherry Kush from '12
Cherry AK from '12
Agent Orange from '12


What time is it?


----------



## biscuitkid (Mar 23, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Jackberry inside


 jackberry from sannies just popped those beans also and on the 2014 clone list, i see Banana Kush, anybody grew this? whats yeilds lookin like,grown outdoors? can get my hands on some clones of it and would like to know if its worth my time buyin it


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 23, 2014)

Well, now that we know we have the right to grow this year in Canada, I have popped Anesthesia x10, NLxTimewarp x8 and 1 LA Confidential.

Anyone done LA Confidential in the PNW? I know the nugs are tight, but is there any mold resistance? Is it quick? It might end up just going to a buddy for an indoor run. Anesthesia finishes around late sept/early october and isn't horrible with mold although not perfect either. The PNW can be a bitch.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 23, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to doublejj again.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TWS again.




You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mohican again.
















*


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Mar 23, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> jackberry from sannies just popped those beans also and on the 2014 clone list, i see Banana Kush, anybody grew this? whats yeilds lookin like,grown outdoors? can get my hands on some clones of it and would like to know if its worth my time buyin it


I grew it out in '12 ....got well over a pound from 65 gallons....smells of bananas and kush...tasted of earthy kush ....I like it...and run it whenever I can find it...

I'll look for pics when I use my old computer....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 23, 2014)

Fucking finally found some damage the fucking worms I've been removing left. Had to remove 4 buds, 2 were intact and almost almost at point (plant still has 20 days to go), 2 had some worm shit and web. Didn't found any other part damaged or eaten, other than a few spots on leaves. They came out of nowhere in a week, after months of having none pests. We're still going to make it though


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 23, 2014)

SenorBrownWater said:


> View attachment 3031833
> 2014 clones
> Chocolate Hashberry (Blackberry Kush x Chocolate Kush)
> 
> ...


Awesome Lineup. My Chernobyl last year was the biggest plant in my garden. 10ft X 10ft beast (4-5lbs). 
She took the longest flowering also (Nov harvest). Time consuming to trim, fluffy buds. Awesome and weird high.


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Mar 23, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Awesome Lineup. My Chernobyl last year was the biggest plant in my garden. 10ft X 10ft beast (4-5lbs).
> She took the longest flowering also (Nov harvest). Time consuming to trim, fluffy buds. Awesome and weird high.


Nicely, Nicely... There isn't much chance my season will last to Nov..... I plan on renting a trimmer this harvest...Haven't decided if she is going in a 65 or an 18 gallon pot...
Than nug looks scrummy.


----------



## Shelby420 (Mar 23, 2014)

senorbrownwater said:


> View attachment 3031833
> 2014 clones
> chocolate hashberry (blackberry kush x chocolate kush)
> 
> ...


huge like!!!!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 23, 2014)

LA Confidential outdoors, anyone?


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Mar 23, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> LA Confidential outdoors, anyone?


I had 2 or 3 pound a Confidential Cheese get awful PM in September, year before last....
that is the closest I have gotten to growing LAC....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

LA Con outside:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Mar 23, 2014)

it will be half of my crop this year.


she's taking off Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

She is starting to flower! Do you think she will finish or reveg?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 24, 2014)

The PM issue is a concern. PM is a problem here. Bud rot too. Need to be done before october in the PNW really to be sure you get a decent harvest.


----------



## TWS (Mar 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> She is starting to flower! Do you think she will finish or reveg?


I think she will finish.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, I can't be sad about an early crop  Yours is still in the LED cabinet waiting to be cloned and flowered!


----------



## TWS (Mar 24, 2014)

I just finished 5 of them . got some vegging in hempys as moms. oh yea, got one in flower as stocking stuffer . lol extra room on this next run.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Got any pics of the LA Con in flower?

Look what I did today:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sick! I would love to have an actual greenhouse in the yard. It would make things much easier on me.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 24, 2014)

From left to right, (seeds) pennywise, jesus og, (clones) Mickey kush, chemdawg, my own dyna widow.


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Mar 24, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> From left to right, (seeds) pennywise, jesus og, (clones) Mickey kush, chemdawg, my own dyna widow.




Like!

How big are you going?

Is that a t5?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

You are going to fill up the dog house!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 24, 2014)

SenorBrownWater said:


> Like!
> 
> How big are you going?
> 
> Is that a t5?


I've got 12 2ft t5 in there right now. I just ordered another 8 bulb 2ft to add. The ones on the right are about to go into flower. I usually get a qp from that size.


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 26, 2014)

Heres mine still coming along nicely  Shes turning purple from the cold. Ill be back next week with some better pictures. Roughly a week and a half left to go.


----------



## fumble (Mar 26, 2014)

ooh...very pretty Letsrip


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> I just finished 5 of them . got some vegging in hempys as moms. oh yea, got one in flower as stocking stuffer . lol extra room on this next run.


Hi there!

Being as I get bored in Winter and like surprises, I decided to plant a little seed that *came loose* in an envelope a while back. It is one of 4 strains, which one I do not know. It could be cougar kush or some type of ice cross?, or perhaps the other 2 whose names I cannot remember.

I have cloned her, and she smells like straight chocolate.

Any idea what it is?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like an OG of some kind.


----------



## TWS (Mar 26, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Being as I get bored in Winter and like surprises, I decided to plant a little seed that *came loose* in an envelope a while back. It is one of 4 strains, which one I do not know. It could be cougar kush or some type of ice cross?, or perhaps the other 2 whose names I cannot remember.
> 
> ...


 she's a bueat. Wouldn't Know where to guess at what she might be though. Possible Cougar with chocolate smell. The Ice was an agent orange cross but does look Icy. Or OG 18 X skunk could be Chocolate like ?


----------



## TWS (Mar 26, 2014)

If I needed my plants (indicas) to stay 5 ft max after the stretch would a mid June in ground with 1 footers be to late or to early ? That's a 6 week vegg until the first of August. I've had some strains (clones) reach 6 ft when plated July 4th. I had a huge over crowding last year and I don't want to take the hedge trimmers to them this year. lol 

Strains: Cherry pie, can stretch. MK ultra, can stretch, LA Confi, not so stretchy.

Thanks


----------



## doublejj (Mar 26, 2014)

My new toy. CO2 oil extractor.






It may take me a few runs to get the hang of it.....
Tank of CO2 being heated to 80c/176f near boiling point = 4000psi, Supercitical CO2!
The tanks get hot as hell! Wear Gloves!,,,and the collection tank freezes solid! this thing is a trip.
I was able to scoop a little into a vape pen and Wow it tastes great!
I just need to get the hang of it..


----------



## TWS (Mar 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> My new toy. CO2 oil extractor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh shit ! It's on like Donkey Kong !


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

The Kevlar bag in case it explodes?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> she's a bueat. Wouldn't Know where to guess at what she might be though. Possible Cougar with chocolate smell. The Ice was an agent orange cross but does look Icy. Or OG 18 X skunk could be Chocolate like ?


I'll choose door #3, after doing some strain research the OG18 cross fits the bill...as the original genetics are Paki/Thai.

Last time I grew a chocolate Thai, I swore the strain off forever due to smell. The only way to describe it was rotting cocoa beans crossed with a camel's asshole.

But this G18 is incredibly pleasant, like milk chocolate with a hint of vanilla extract. It is also the happiest plant in my garden, so will probably replace that dynasty caramel kush I've been running for a year and a half with the G18.

Which was exactly what I was aiming for, a replacement.

So TY again!


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 27, 2014)

Are you just sick of the CCK Sunbiz? I'm getting ready to pop a ten pack April 1 to run this summer.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The Kevlar bag in case it explodes?


It's a fireproof welders blanket, to act as an insulator for the elect heating pad underneath. 
This is one hella fun contraption.......and it makes CO2 Honey oil! 
I feel a bit like Willy Wonka!....lol


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 27, 2014)

Do the snozberries taste like snozberries?! 

Can't wait to see what that thing is gonna put out for you DJJ!


----------



## fumble (Mar 27, 2014)

ummm...what exactly IS a Snozberry, Angry? lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Are you just sick of the CCK Sunbiz? I'm getting ready to pop a ten pack April 1 to run this summer.


The CCK will remain in my garden, just in limited fashion b/c after the Malawi disaster I also began a large C99 project. I got my mitts on some original Bros Grimm, so could not resist.

BTW, nice jackberry you have flowering...hope U obtain some green pheno's out of that batch.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 27, 2014)

fumble said:


> ummm...what exactly IS a Snozberry, Angry? lol


lol...snozberries:

[video=youtube;L44GmIr-wQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L44GmIr-wQQ[/video]


----------



## fumble (Mar 27, 2014)

bwahahaha!!! too funny SunBiz


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 27, 2014)

Sunbiz got it! LOL 

I was just responding to DJJ's Willy Wonka reference.


----------



## fumble (Mar 27, 2014)

I had forgotten all about WW 

...the Oompas kind of freak me out :O


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 27, 2014)

The new ones freak me out. I can deal with the originals. LOL


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Mar 27, 2014)

fumble said:


> ummm...what exactly IS a Snozberry, Angry? lol


I got this....

http://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/the-filthiest-joke-ever-hidden-in-childrens-movie/


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The CCK will remain in my garden, just in limited fashion b/c after the Malawi disaster I also began a large C99 project. I got my mitts on some original Bros Grimm, so could not resist.
> 
> BTW, nice jackberry you have flowering...hope U obtain some green pheno's out of that batch.


Thanks, hoping for some blues/purples/pinks and greens too. I've read certain phenos of the green are the best of the strain. I love her tank like structure and super low (no) odor. I've got two male clones I made of the originals that are total opposites. One has the very wide, purple stem, almost blackberry looking leaves look to it. Short and bushy and slower to veg, just like I'd expect the DJ Short blueberry indica grandmama to be. The other male is a lighter shade of green, faster growing, thinner leaves pheno. I'm collecting pollen from both so besides pollinating my four female phenos with each, I may try a little Jackberry cross with the CCK. Maybe come up with a deep purple, frost covered caramel Kush and call it Caramel Berry Kush. If I get a really nice CCK male, maybe cross it to a purple dank Jackberry wench? Let's see Jackcandy Kush, Jackberry Candy Kush, Jack and Kush?


----------



## fumble (Mar 27, 2014)

OMG!!! too funny Senor  

...but so true about the leading around hehehe




SenorBrownWater said:


> I got this....
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/the-filthiest-joke-ever-hidden-in-childrens-movie/


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 27, 2014)

SenorBrownWater said:


> I got this....
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/the-filthiest-joke-ever-hidden-in-childrens-movie/




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SenorBrownWater again.

LMFAO!!!!





*


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

Why didn't Veruca Salt know what a snozberry tasted like then?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 27, 2014)

I know what a snozberry taste like, but only once I didn't like it.


----------



## fumble (Mar 27, 2014)

snicker snicker


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2014)

Yellow goo..............
This is what we have been getting out of the CO2 extractor......a pasty yellow goo.....
It will vape if I warm it up, and it really gets you high. I guess I just don't know what to do with it next.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

I would have thought a snozberry would have been more like a rosebud 

How much bud did you run to get the extract? 
I am sure there are some youtube vids or such on the web that describe further processing ideas.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I would have thought a snozberry would have been more like a rosebud
> 
> How much bud did you run to get the extract?
> I am sure there are some youtube vids or such on the web that describe further processing ideas.


That was from 3 extractions from 1/2lb of buds. Still have 2 more passes to go. Yeah, I need to figure out what to do next......


----------



## 757growin (Mar 28, 2014)

For crumble double u have to heat it and whip till almost creamy white in color. After let it set and continue to cook until dry. Then scrape. I just learned from one of riu's best. I can find out the temp. Ur gonaa need one of those plug in heating skillet.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2014)

757growin said:


> For crumble double u have to heat it and whip till almost creamy white in color. After let it set and continue to cook until dry. Then scrape. I just learned from one of riu's best. I can find out the temp. Ur gonaa need one of those plug in heating skillet.


But what I'm really after is oil....for my vape pen.......


----------



## 757growin (Mar 28, 2014)

He showed me with Bho. Then he winterized it. Using pure alcohol to separate the waxes and the u have to cook again to remove alcohol and what ur left with is rock hard amber shatter. A lil more to it but that was basically what he showed me.


----------



## adower (Mar 28, 2014)

757growin said:


> He showed me with Bho. Then he winterized it. Using pure alcohol to separate the waxes and the u have to cook again to remove alcohol and what ur left with is rock hard amber shatter. A lil more to it but that was basically what he showed me.


Damn bro you are a mad wizard!


----------



## TokaLot (Mar 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> But what I'm really after is oil....for my vape pen.......


*
What are you saying?

I think that if its oily, or gooey then it still has impurity's in it, When it becomes a dry flaky, or shatter form then most of the substances you used to extract them are gone.

If im not understanding something let me know Double, I just jumped in here so i might have missed soemthing.*


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

Who did you buy the rig from? Do they have more info? I just read an article that talked about several vessels and fractions and how the finished product is amber looking and thick.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *
> What are you saying?
> 
> I think that if its oily, or gooey then it still has impurity's in it, When it becomes a dry flaky, or shatter form then most of the substances you used to extract them are gone.
> ...


I'm trying to make CO2 oil for my vape pen, and what I'm getting is a light yellow pasty goo.....


----------



## TWS (Mar 28, 2014)

let that goo dry in the sun.


----------



## TWS (Mar 28, 2014)

757growin said:


> For crumble double u have to heat it and whip till almost creamy white in color. After let it set and continue to cook until dry. Then scrape. I just learned from one of riu's best. I can find out the temp. Ur gonaa need one of those plug in heating skillet.


 That's what FM would say.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2014)

I feel like we should be singing Chechen folk songs while we do this...lol


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2014)

Here's what that yellow goo looks like after a little time in a hot water bath. Thick & amber.......Honey oil


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow! Now that looks like the good stuff


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Here's what that yellow goo looks like after a little time in a hot water bath. Thick & amber.......Honey oil


Looks like your about to main line that with the needle, lol 
I've never smoked oil, but I really want to


----------



## adower (Mar 29, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Looks like your about to main line that with the needle, lol
> I've never smoked oil, but I really want to


There are a bunch of people at the bbq's that have a rig usually. could be your first time if you go!


----------



## fumble (Mar 29, 2014)

and who knows...you might just win some edibles for traveling the furthest to boot


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks awesome DJJ! That's the consistency that I have been looking for!


----------



## adower (Mar 29, 2014)

fumble said:


> and who knows...you might just win some edibles for traveling the furthest to boot


I was scared to try one of your cookies last bbq. I have very low tolerance. Lol!


----------



## fumble (Mar 29, 2014)

I made them small though lol


----------



## adower (Mar 29, 2014)

fumble said:


> I made them small though lol


Sureee you did. I was glad someone said something. I had like 4 or 5 cookies in my hand ready to go to town. Then someone they were your special cookies. gave them to my wife and had some of the regular ones you brougbt.


----------



## fumble (Mar 29, 2014)

my bad lol...will def label containers next time


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2014)

Girl Scout Cookies CO2 Honey Oil............


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 29, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to doublejj again.



*


----------



## 757growin (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice double jj. Is that ur packaging?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2014)

757growin said:


> Very nice double jj. Is that ur packaging?


Yes......thank you


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 30, 2014)

I just hauled 10+ yards of soil into the garden (100ft away) with a wheelbarrow  Im glad I waited until it was wet and heavy lol... im a tard. Tomorrow Im ordering another 12 yards of 20% perlite mixed in. For a total of 24 Yards added.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I just hauled 10+ yards of soil into the garden (100ft away) with a wheelbarrow  Im glad I waited until it was wet and heavy lol... im a tard. Tomorrow Im ordering another 12 yards of 20% perlite mixed in. For a total of 24 Yards added.


Damn GB!!......I leave that stuff to the younger partners! lol!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2014)

If you are as old as me you will end up with a blown out knee after doing something like that! I agree with JJ - get a young assistant!


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 30, 2014)

Nah. Im overweight, but still in my late 20's Lol. I dont do partners or help at my home grow. Sometimes my old lady helps me out, but shes pretty pampered


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2014)

Mrs Mo has always been my best assistant!


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's a kick ass wake up video outdoor growers! Thought I'd share. 

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tGc8jL4dzao[/video]

wish I could get the damn video to embed.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 31, 2014)

And ode to the happiest plant in my garden, this OG18 skunk. I have cloned well over 200 times, and never have I seen a cutting this robust. It is already growing, 8 days after placing directly into a medium.

[video=youtube;8o32OMhC_rM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o32OMhC_rM[/video]


----------



## Milovan (Mar 31, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Girl Scout Cookies CO2 Honey Oil............


Now that's some real Honey Oil!
Thank's for the pic!


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 31, 2014)

The inside of my ghetto mini greenhouse I have going. Four Jackberry girl phenos and two males.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 7, 2014)

Getting near the final days. Was chunked by some worms, but I got rid of them


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Looking good! Sorry about the F'n worms!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Anybody know what this is?




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Anybody know what this is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honey bee mimic?


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.vuurvliegie.net/picpages/222/honey-bee-mimic/


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, nicely done! Asia and Africa. ..how did it get here?


----------



## TokaLot (Apr 8, 2014)

*I see the likes are back, and the site is changed finally yeeyee, I will be posting pic of what i have to throw outside sometime this week.*


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Wow, nicely done! Asia and Africa. ..how did it get here?


Who knows? The European variety has been here for awhile. You should show that to an expert.


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 8, 2014)

Super warm day today


TokaLot said:


> *I see the likes are back, and the site is changed finally yeeyee, I will be posting pic of what i have to throw outside sometime this week.*


Patiently waiting  
I'm glad to see this site picking up some momentum.


----------



## pmt62382 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone ever use coconut coir and perlite for growing medium with organic amendments? Did you ph your water?


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've got some flowering going on in the ghetto greenhouse.....not entirely planned.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 8, 2014)

Considering how the sun angle is approximately the same as mid-Sept, I guess that's not surprising.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 8, 2014)

http://www.gaisma.com/en/

I like to use that site to determine when I'm putting things ourdoors to prevent or encourage flowering.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 8, 2014)

I would like that link, but likes are gone again.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome, I'm getting 12/12 for the next 3 months, and 13/11 for 3 months after that, then 11/13 and back to 12/12. Seems every 3 months or so the sunlight varies a bit


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 8, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Awesome, I'm getting 12/12 for the next 3 months, and 13/11 for 3 months after that, then 11/13 and back to 12/12. Seems every 3 months or so the sunlight varies a bit


What latitude are you at? Close to the same sun schedule here.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 8, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> What latitude are you at? Close to the same sun schedule here.


*Latitude*: +14.64 (14°38'24"N)
Central America, just below Méjico.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 8, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Anyone ever use coconut coir and perlite for growing medium with organic amendments? Did you ph your water?


Dyna, I use coconut coir and perlite and bit of peat mixed in with local soil. Its full of nutrients and I only utilize coconut water + fresh aloe juice for feeding. roughly 10 degrees N lat

I never PH


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2014)

Outdoor sativa here most or all indicas in my area would be finishing now but this girls still going.this sativa has definitely been roughed up from nearly breaking the main stem from tying it down to hard to having spider mites at one stage she's been through it all : )


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Outdoor sativa here most or all indicas in my area would be finishing now but this girls still going.this sativa has definitely been roughed up from nearly breaking the main stem from tying it down to hard to having spider mites at one stage she's been through it all : )


looking good. you know, some of us break the stem voluntarily, it can cause some development delays, but it can produce fatter plants because of the way it heals. it's not a bad thing at all. sorry about the mites though, that shit sucks


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> looking good. you know, some of us break the stem voluntarily, it can cause some development delays, but it can produce fatter plants because of the way it heals. it's not a bad thing at all. sorry about the mites though, that shit sucks


Cheers mate yeah I tied it down then a month later realised I was strangling it ,but that was in veg stage so she pulled through.I got mites while in flower and basically just trimmed a lot of the larger leaves off over a period of two weeks to get rid of most if them there's still a few around but not in plague proportions so I'm lucky there.ive learnt a lot from this plant being sativa,looks like its going to take least 8 weeks to finish flowering ?i do count my blessings tho that I can grow in the sun for so long ...happy smoking to yo all


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

They can go a long time! Sativas are tough plants


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Hit the like button and got an error message, refreshed, and now like is gone


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2014)

Our


Mohican said:


> They can go a long time! Sativas are tough plants


Our long daylight hours have just finished its still a healthy temperature outdoors but the rain is settling in and grey sky's are here so I'm wondering how the tough girl of mine will go about finishing off


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

We had a hot dry winter and the Mulanje actually started to reveg! We get lucky in SoCal every once in a while and have perfect Sativa weather. The hash ball is from the Mulanje. It smells so sweet


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah SoCal weather is a trip.. Still don't have the patience for a sativa though. I had one a couple seasons back that never finished and ended up dying in the winter nowhere close to harvest.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

That is always the risk. I did have good luck with Mainlining and light deprivation. Finished the Mulanje x Mozambiquen in October!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 9, 2014)

Like!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks!

It smells like pineapple and pepper in the jar now


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 9, 2014)

I bet it has a hell of a head high!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Still have not tried it. Waiting for a good reason


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 9, 2014)

What better reason than being great bud?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

I am so busy all the time and I never know who will need me to drive them somewhere so I need to stay un-medicated for most of the time. When I can medicate, I don't want something that will keep me up all night wondering about things!


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll test that shit out for you!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

I gave away 4 units at the LA Cup!


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 9, 2014)

Here are a couple shots for Mohican and the other guys into seed making. This is one of my two Jackberry male clones I'm keeping in the window. Definitely more sativa dominant instead of the heavy Blueberry Indica mom. If you look closely at him, he's a triploid, a genetic mutation usually found in males. I wonder if I should chunk him? I mean, you do Jackberry for the heavy-indica purple colored phenos anyway, right? Or at least an indica-heavy, dank ass green pheno like I'm flowering indoors. Still, he was the most vigorous of the lot, from seed to first topping and cloned too easy for a rookie rooter, haha. The other one is a more indica leaning plant and will be used for sure. I would post some pics of the indica-dom, but for some reason these are the only two of the eight I took of the two males that it let me post.

Edit: when I say sativa dom, what I actually mean is "not as indica" as the others.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

POST 6,000

The Love Child Male actually dropped a couple of early flowers! I don't know whether they were functional. I can't tell whether he is revegging or is just not very flowerful.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> We had a hot dry winter and the Mulanje actually started to reveg! We get lucky in SoCal every once in a while and have perfect Sativa weather. The hash ball is from the Mulanje. It smells so sweet


I like mine finished in April at the latest Inbthe Southern Hemisphere so back to an indica strain next season I think.By the way I can't see no like buttons here anywhere ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I like mine finished in April at the latest Inbthe Southern Hemisphere so back to an indica strain next season I think.By the way I can't see no like buttons here anywhere ?


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Apr 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I like mine finished in April at the latest Inbthe Southern Hemisphere so back to an indica strain next season I think.By the way I can't see no like buttons here anywhere ?


Panama finishes in april... so does Ciskei and a whole lot of other pure sativas.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2014)

This is early on before flower was a really nice sativa stretched out quite a bit,no idea of type or origins was a seed of a friend so was more of a lucky dip for me


crazykiwi420 said:


> Panama finishes in april... so does Ciskei and a whole lot of other pure sativas.[/QUOTEme here's for the info crazy kiwi I think ill do an order for seeds at some stage : )


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi all,

See this happy plant...thanks to whomever bred the seed. It is OG18Xskunk.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> See this happy plant...thanks to whomever bred the seed. It is OG18Xskunk.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2014)

Yum yum big LIKE : )


----------



## mofoo (Apr 10, 2014)

just wanted to make you guys a little bit jealous..


----------



## Carmarelo (Apr 11, 2014)

Kushzilla loves to live, always in the best of moods. And Blueberry Paki, well, she's 
just as beautiful as can be! Happy Growing all!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2014)

Looking great everybody!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 11, 2014)

OG kushes under the tropical sun. Because or survival and gender rates, I always plant 3 or 4 seeds at every pot


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 11, 2014)

Also, this one started flowering not long after growing a few nods. Maybe planted too soon, I don't know. Can't be auto, where could I get an auto in bagweed?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 11, 2014)

Kannabia speedy Gonzales auto. Got it as a freebie figured I'd throw it outside 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2014)

Keep an eye on those clay pots - they dry out very quickly!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 11, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> OG kushes under the tropical sun. Because or survival and gender rates, I always plant 3 or 4 seeds at every pot


This is opposite of my conventional wisdom on afghani etc kush strains, as most do not care for a shitload of light/UV during flower.

But this OG18 begs for light...so I oblige her.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2014)

Most Kushes originated up in the mountains where there is less atmosphere to block the UV. They don't like the humidity and heat of the tropics though. Cold, dry and UV for Kushes. Hot, wet and shaded (cloudy) for sativa.

Most everything is a hybrid now. After a couple grows and breeding in your climate they will acclimate and thrive


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2014)

Although there are some amazing mountain Sativa strains from Mexico (and upcountry Maui) so it must be more complicated than I just stated.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Most Kushes originated up in the mountains where there is less atmosphere to block the UV. They don't like the humidity and heat of the tropics though. Cold, dry and UV for Kushes. Hot, wet and shaded (cloudy) for sativa.
> 
> Most everything is a hybrid now. After a couple grows and breeding in your climate they will acclimate and thrive


Yes, I got faith in them cause they come from previous grows here in the tropic. They're 3rd generation I think. The first run was an amazing learning experience cause them kushes DID NOT liked the tropical sun, humidity and altitude. Second one was carried out in higher altitudes, colder temps, still within the country (hooray for micro-weathers, they grow poppy there too). It's not so different here where I am, but it's definitely hot and somewhat humid.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 11, 2014)

I watered after I took the pics.


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 13, 2014)

Update
Hello again all! Pulled my plant on Monday  My first ever grow! New Zealand for those of you who don't know
Ignore the little pollen sack lol


----------



## Foothills (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice job man !! Looking good !!


----------



## fumble (Apr 13, 2014)

beautiful Letsrip...I had a girl looked very much like that this past year. Beautiful lime green and dark purple. I bet it will smoke very nice


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm doing a side by side test here, topped and lst vs un-topped. I missed topping this one and said fuck it, I'm gonna let her go and compare yeilds. These were cut the same time, planted, fed, etc all the same.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 13, 2014)

One week to go


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks guys shes almost ready to be jared up  Will have to sample it out soon


----------



## mofoo (Apr 13, 2014)

some 90u full melt i lost off the dabber then decieded to place it over the caps to get a clear pic  wasting hash. thank god i have plenty


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi guys

Malawi April 13th, NZ at 37 latitude. It"s been 8 days of bad cloudy/rainy weather and they seem to still be progressing all good.

sorry for bad pics as I forgot my camera this time. still going to try push them another 6-8 weeks.


----------



## TWS (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2014)

TWS said:


>


She's only 16 years old!.....wow


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just started on these guys

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2014)

16 tons.....................


----------



## TWS (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Apr 15, 2014)

doublejj said:


> 16 tons.....................


 Holly cow ! that's going back !.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 15, 2014)

When would be the best time to throw some clones outside in central cali?


----------



## TWS (Apr 15, 2014)

I think if you have them on the correct light hours inside, mid - May - June.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 16, 2014)

I plan on leaving some bud material at the bottom of this plant and prune her back after harvest, in an attempt at revegging her for an outdoor harvest in the fall. Anybody ever have any luck with that??


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> When would be the best time to throw some clones outside in central cali?





TWS said:


> I think if you have them on the correct light hours inside, mid - May - June.


Yep 2nd week in May to June 1 for me and I'm in la.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 16, 2014)

@Smidge34 never personally revegged, but several people have documented doing it on here.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 16, 2014)

My best yielding plant was a reveg and I pulled 2lbs off her.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 16, 2014)

Since everyone was posting music ... These guys crack me up up.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah, I've researched it and followed Flaming Pie's reveg of a Gogi in the CFL indo section: as well as others. Seems to be hit or miss. I'm looking for every trick I can use. I'm curious about going from indo to outdoor too.

ABM, I hear they actually produce more than first time around and a week or so earlier too. Sounds like it did alright for you! I'm gonna try like hell.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2014)

Revegged Jesus OG:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## OGxBLU (Apr 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Revegged Jesus OG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to see someone else is growing Jesus OG ... I'm growing it first time outdoors... Overall any comments on the strain since you have grown it before>?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2014)

Likes lots of N! Gets super frosty


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 17, 2014)

1 of my 2 compost piles doing its thang.
 Some babies gettin their lil grow on
 Strawberry plant, Jalapeno plants, and Armenian Cukes for the wifey
some finished compost. Started composting it in 2012. It's good stuff. got around 100 gallons of it.


----------



## fumble (Apr 17, 2014)

That Medi reveg you gave me turned out wonderful ABM  mmmmmmmMedi...anybody got a cut of that still?


----------



## passthat2me (Apr 17, 2014)

When u have a strain u like and can't get in time for the next grow, a reveg is the only option.. Results depend on the farmers knowledge...it's no wonder AngryBlackMan had great success....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2014)

Compost looks amazing! Great job


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks. The 2 new piles I got going have bat guano and bone meal in them, as well as fish poop and seaweed extract. When I turned them the other day there was ashes all through the piles. They are decomposing at an amazing rate. I wouldn't be surprised if they are done by the summer.


----------



## Cascadian (Apr 17, 2014)

Cool thread, I just took a vacation and decided to plant some seedlings out for something to do. I have a friend that might tend to them (if he can find them). I will be back in September to check on them/possibly harvest them. 

I used a mix of spirolena powder, dolomite lime, epsom salt, rock dust, and tomato fertilizer to amend the soil. No animal based ferts were used to minimize the chance of hogs digging them up

The seeds are crosses I made late last year, these are unknown seeds from stray pollen in the grow. They are a mix of crosses to jack herer, jillybean, purple diesel, purple kush, a cbd strain, etc...

I started 40 and planted 6, the others (about 25 sprouted) will be planted out by my friend.

Some pics of the seedlings, one of the sites, trail, etc.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2014)

FMILYs LA Con cut is getting colors:




I added a special reflective sphere to my clone cabinet:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Cascadian (Apr 17, 2014)

La Con is looking wicked Mo, you should grow some throwback 70's strain in that cab...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2014)

Maybe some ACE Panama!


----------



## fumble (Apr 17, 2014)

niice Mo...that LaCon is beautiful! Love the disco ball  Your girls gonna get their boogie on


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jackberry seed making with early clones. The Jackberry male I'm using is inside, in east facing window. The 3 ladies are different Jackberry phenos in the ghetto greenhouse. One has no color and the foliage is light green with thinner leaves than the other two colored phenos. I've been dropping pollen on one bud each and it looks like I've successfully impregnated some and hopefully got some more today. Note the flowers and fresh pollen that clumped in the humidity today.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mo, that LA Con is as pretty a plant as I've ever seen!


----------



## pmt62382 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Adverse420 (Apr 18, 2014)

This is my own special strain called Columbuster. 100% Indica and 100% Organic


----------



## midnight madness (Apr 19, 2014)

first timer in socal coachella, growing some clones from my dispensery. left2right WHITE D, PHANTOM COOKIES, THE WHITE. started indoors but they love the sun. using uni-gro potting soil some perlite and a lit cedar mulch. give'em mg tomato nuts, fish ferts, molassas, super trive, root stimulator figuring it as i go. had a bit of an issue of clawing but some sulfur water seemed to clear it up? been using neem to keep the bugs away. been doing lots of learning! wish me luck..


----------



## TWS (Apr 20, 2014)

your virtually a neighbor . Nice time of year for the Valley. They look great .


----------



## TWS (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy 420 . FM and I knocked down some of my spring crop and BBq'd some Rib eyes last night. all in all a great day !


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 20, 2014)

Life!
Still can't think why did that one started flowering so early. 
The last one is almost done, but it's really showing the sativa dominance, it's taking FOR FUCKING EVER to finish


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2014)

As long as the weather is nice it will just keep going  
You think they are done and a week later they are twice as fat!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## midnight madness (Apr 20, 2014)

also tryin original sensible auto seeds while the big girls grow. good experience took bout 10-12 days to arrive in mail. tryin the freebie RAPID BUD from world seeds & AUTO SKUNK from ossc. heard autos dont like trans plants or small spaces, bout 2.5 cubic of mix. if all goes well, plan on growin autos while the other 3 photo girls grow.


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 22, 2014)

Feeding Day 
Mixing up some food for the ladies. 275gal mix: MaxSea & CalMag


----------



## doublejj (Apr 22, 2014)

Light dep greenhouse......


----------



## TWS (Apr 22, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Feeding Day
> Mixing up some food for the ladies. 275gal mix: MaxSea & CalMag



Wow ! Very nice. Didn't know you were out all ready ! Mojo to your grow GB.


----------



## TWS (Apr 22, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Light dep greenhouse......



Impressive !


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 22, 2014)

Here's my little plant I started inside but she went outside and took off. One of my crosses RomWreck (just made that up can you tell?) Romulan X Timewreck. Love the structure of these plants. And the other pic is a gsc that i revegged inside that I'm tempted to put outside But Im trying to wait a little while longer


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

Here is a pic of the trichs on the LA Con:




I love trichs!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 23, 2014)

Those trichs are making me blush. Dear lord


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 24, 2014)

Its curing up nicely now


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 24, 2014)

Took down one of my keeper Mickey kush last night. This was from seed in a #3 plastic pot. Got  a cutting outside right now in a 7 gal smart pot with coco coir medium. I can't wait to see what this does outdoor.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

How does it smell?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2014)

Up early 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is a pic from tonight of the LA Con:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 24, 2014)

If your asking me then, lemon peppermint and earthy kush


Mohican said:


> How does it smell?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 25, 2014)

So far little Kush seems to be enjoying the tropical sun, been really hot lately but not so humid as in other years. Everyone seems to be doing great too


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 25, 2014)

Just noticed I couldn't take decently focused pics. Damn I'm high


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is a pic from tonight of the LA Con:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats beautiful 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 25, 2014)

Took down the other keeper micky kush last night. I like the bud structure of this one better but I'm still not sure which one I'm gonna keep. I'll give out some samples and get a few opinions. This is at almost 9 weeks and she was still growing new flowers but the trics on the bud was starting to turn amber. Anyone ever grown a sativa that does Not quit?   I know you have mo.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice - sounds like a TGA strain! 

Sativa will just keep going as long as it is happy


----------



## TWS (Apr 26, 2014)

Here's this years girls just starting to go.


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How does it smell?


Me? If so then, it smells mangoy, hazey, musky, floral, and sorta has that smell you just cant put your finer on  Tastes slightly of mangos, cinnamon and caramel according to my friend.
Still needs a good cure of though then I bet itl taste and smell great and probably be a bit less harsh?


----------



## islandstyle (Apr 26, 2014)

gettin ready in the pnw. Check out my thread isas s.or 2014 in this forum for details and all the help I can get!! Thank you and happy harvest this year!


----------



## TWS (Apr 26, 2014)

islandstyle said:


> gettin ready in the pnw. Check out my thread isas s.or 2014 in this forum for details and all the help I can get!! Thank you and happy harvest this year!


looks like you have a good start there.


----------



## islandstyle (Apr 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> looks like you have a good start there.


Thanx its my first outdoor grow bigger than 5 gallon pots, and in a brand new climate.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 27, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Anyone ever grown a sativa that does Not quit?


Dealing with one right now.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 27, 2014)

Had a sudden storm, hail and shit, a few days back. Didn't suffer any damage. Today it's like this.


----------



## doubletake (Apr 28, 2014)

midnight madness said:


> first timer in socal coachella, growing some clones from my dispensery. left2right WHITE D, PHANTOM COOKIES, THE WHITE. started indoors but they love the sun. using uni-gro potting soil some perlite and a lit cedar mulch. give'em mg tomato nuts, fish ferts, molassas, super trive, root stimulator figuring it as i go. had a bit of an issue of clawing but some sulfur water seemed to clear it up? been using neem to keep the bugs away. been doing lots of learning! wish me luck..View attachment 3132895


Isn't it like the desert in coachella kinda hard to grow out there?

Your plants look nice though.


----------



## midnight madness (Apr 28, 2014)

t


doubletake said:


> Isn't it like the desert in coachella kinda hard to grow out there?
> 
> Your plants look nice though.


thanks...im gonna light dep these three and get a harvest befor summer..hopefully all goes well! but im curious on how the next set of girls do in the summer, it can get into the 120's here! its dry no humidity. soooo we'll see?


----------



## curt caine (Apr 29, 2014)

got more indoor to go outside when my June harvest is done!!!


----------



## curt caine (Apr 29, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 29, 2014)

That looks a lot like my Jackberry flowering in the greenhouse. It's been rainy and cool here for a couple days and found a little rot on one of the phenos, none on the other two.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 29, 2014)

Looking good everybody. Things are looking up over here just flipped my indoor gsc yesterday my outdoor plants loved the little storm we just had. Here's my ROMwreck I kind of want to be a male so I can cross it with my Gsc, WiFi Alien OG, and key lime pie for more potent buds with bigger yields. I got more plants out but not much to show on the others as of now. I'm trying to grow cucumbers, peppers and tomatoes to well see how that goes.


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Apr 29, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Looking good everybody. Things are looking up over here just flipped my indoor gsc yesterday my outdoor plants loved the little storm we just had. Here's my ROMwreck I kind of want to be a male so I can cross it with my Gsc, WiFi Alien OG, and key lime pie for more potent buds with bigger yields. I got more plants out but not much to show on the others as of now. I'm trying to grow cucumbers, peppers and tomatoes to well see how that goes.


I have a trainwreck x querkle cross in the mix....going to call her twerkle.....


----------



## pmt62382 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## zest (Apr 29, 2014)

my pollenated vortex


----------



## curt caine (Apr 30, 2014)

My buds are pretty small on my candy jack can't wait till they fatten up.


----------



## TWS (May 1, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Took down the other keeper micky kush last night. I like the bud structure of this one better but I'm still not sure which one I'm gonna keep. I'll give out some samples and get a few opinions. This is at almost 9 weeks and she was still growing new flowers but the trics on the bud was starting to turn amber. Anyone ever grown a sativa that does Not quit? View attachment 3137454 View attachment 3137455 I know you have mo.



Dyna ,always growin the Dank !
Man ,great last couple of pages ! you guys got it going on !
Damn Santa Ana winds really wrecked havoc down here man. I have some fence mending and yard clean up to do. In town, Roofs ripped off , downed tress , no power and dust storms. I hate santa anas's ! Can't complain though. My heart goes out to the recent Tornado disasters.


----------



## doubletake (May 1, 2014)

I'm back at my autos again guys 
43 going into 10 gallon pots I cleared the brush so they will have a lot more sun then my "spring crop" I did early his year. 

Got to mixing soil to save a bit normally I use all roots organic that is 14 to 15 a bag that adds up quick, so I'm "cutting" it with mircale grow then mixing in perlite came out real nice I'm happy but shit that was some work today hahaah.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2014)

Hey TWS - How is the Gardenia doing? Here is one of my first blooms this season:




Here is the main on the Scott's OG spring season girl:




Here is on of the mains on the Jesus OG:




Here is the LA Con:




Here is the Blue Dream #1:




Love Child was getting blown around in the 80 mph winds today:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (May 1, 2014)

Nice bud shots Mo . That OG looks cranking , my, the Confi is purple !. My Gardenia situation is ok but no flowers yet and they don't look as healthy and shiny as yours. I haven't found ant thing iron yet. I might have to go by some nails or rebar ? lol.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2014)

Thanks!
Steel wool soaked in acid (vinegar or lemon juice) for a couple days works great too. Just put it around the base of the plant.
Morning sun, and shade in the afternoon. They also like to get misted or have a humid area.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 1, 2014)

Seems like a nice season for everyone here. Awesome


----------



## doubletake (May 1, 2014)

Shit guys I only did 7 plants into the 10 gallon pots yesterday and I was dieing in this heat idk if I can do the other 37 today I might need to wait till this heat wave passes 

Anyone else out there doing work today or waiting till this wave passes?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 1, 2014)

Had to eliminate a male within the kush compound. Was growing very beautiful, but is no more.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 1, 2014)

About one month away from my first outdoor harvest of 2014. My widow is turning pink like she should. The micky kush seems to be stalling out.


----------



## doubletake (May 1, 2014)

Got 7 into the 10 gallon pots yesterday before it was way too hot got about 35ish to go haha


----------



## pmt62382 (May 1, 2014)

Good luck to all the growers this season Peace.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2014)

I have been working at night!


----------



## BenFranklin (May 1, 2014)

Beauitful.....


----------



## Smidge34 (May 1, 2014)

The same ridge that's slamming you Cali guys has us on the other side. Partly sunny, 59 and windy as fuck here in the heartland.


----------



## 757growin (May 1, 2014)

Just something cool I saw carved into a tree at my kids dentist


----------



## Garden Boss (May 1, 2014)

pmt62382 said:


> Good luck to all the growers this seasonView attachment 3142442 View attachment 3142443Peace.


Looking Schweet! keep kicking ass


----------



## Garden Boss (May 1, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Got 7 into the 10 gallon pots yesterday before it was way too hot got about 35ish to go haha View attachment 3142433
> View attachment 3142434


Hell yeah, gonna be a good year eh?


----------



## doubletake (May 1, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Hell yeah, gonna be a good year eh?


Defenently trying my best this year haha.


----------



## TWS (May 1, 2014)

Cherry Pie has some legs X 2 ! Im gonna scrog one I think. It's dank too. got to sample a couple from my spring outdoor.
Sorry bout the indoor pic..... lol


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

I can't wait to try some cherry pie!

Chopped the LA Con:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (May 2, 2014)

very nice. Did you keep a cut of her Mo ?


----------



## doubletake (May 2, 2014)

Got some more done today I'm dragging this transplanting on.

You an see how the sun goes
10am when I started........ Shaded
2nd pic like 11am half shaded
Then by 12 ish it's full on sun all afternoon
Or atleast until 6 or 7p


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

@TWS - Yes I do have another cut. That was the FMILY cut. Your cut is out in the sun getting chunky and I have 6 cuttings in the clone cabinet.


----------



## TWS (May 2, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Got some more done today I'm dragging this transplanting on.
> 
> You an see how the sun goes
> 10am when I started........ Shaded
> ...


 They look so innocent and cute when they are seedlings . Hard to imagine they will be trees in 3 months.


----------



## Smidge34 (May 2, 2014)

Hard to believe these are sisters from the same 10 pack.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

@Smidge34 - That is amazing!


----------



## Smidge34 (May 2, 2014)

I think so! They are both seeded with the same purple leaning male brother.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 2, 2014)

unreal pics!! its like crossing a dog and getting one pure white one in the litter lol


----------



## papapayne (May 2, 2014)

out of curiosity how big are everyone's outdoor plants currently?? I feel like i am waaaaay behind...I dont usually run from seed for outdoor. Mine are currently in 1 gallons with their 2nd set of leaves. Been taking them outside on sunny days nd under t8s when not sunny and at night. thoughts?


----------



## fumble (May 2, 2014)

I haven't even started my outdoor girls yet Papa...but I am doing that on purpose


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2014)

Pictures would help.

Here are mine:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Smidge34 (May 4, 2014)

I love blueberry bud in the sun! Happy Sunday Funday!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 4, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Hard to believe these are sisters from the same 10 pack.


Genious idea for containers. +rep Love the fact they have handles


----------



## Smidge34 (May 4, 2014)

For small indoor grows they are ideal. They hold about 7-1/2 gal soil and the handles are the bomb. Dollar General and others have them, but they have short handles. One thing though, you have to examine the stitching on the bags before purchase. For 50 cents it's a ghetto, breathable grow bag that works. I can't take credit for it though, as I read about it in a non-pot grow forum.


----------



## curt caine (May 4, 2014)

Almost time to pull


----------



## curt caine (May 4, 2014)

Wrong pic lol


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 4, 2014)

Kushes are doing great in spite of all the rain and shit. Hoping the weather gets better this week tho.
Mystery autoflower is fucking stinky, lemony-bubblegum scent. Got a pretty good guess now where I got it from, it's the second one now with the same characteristics. I gotta track down the f00l that gave that weed, I want moar seeds now 

Also cut the top 90% of a plant, left the bottom cause it just wouldn't finish. It started sprouting moar bud now. I just fed them all today.


----------



## adower (May 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> Cherry Pie has some legs X 2 ! Im gonna scrog one I think. It's dank too. got to sample a couple from my spring outdoor.
> Sorry bout the indoor pic..... lol


Yo TWS! Do you have any flower shots of the cherry pie?


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2014)

Cherry Pie.........


----------



## Traxx187 (May 5, 2014)

We just had rain in my little ass town. So it was cold overnight and still is still no plants out till maybe the 15 or 20 of this may from washington state! Cheers and have fun fellow growers


----------



## adower (May 5, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Cherry Pie.........View attachment 3144974


Cant wait to go 12/12. Jj cherry pie takjng over over world!!!!


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2014)

Clones are flowering hard now!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## socaljoe (May 5, 2014)

Hi guys. Haven't been around in a bit, work has been keeping me busy.

Stopped by to say that my outdoor for 2014 is officially under way. Popped 4 seeds in starter cups this afternoon, all from Breeder's Boutique, 2 DOG and 2 Blue Pit. 

Here we go...


----------



## Indoor Sun King (May 5, 2014)

hey TWS

Now that I harvested my HID grow, it's now time for my 2014 indoor/sunshine grow, an auto-fem that I will put into a 3 gallon hempy bucket (3:1 perlite/vermiculite). 

This will be my third year at growing a plant from my living room bay windows with sunshine, way more fun than a grow room

Started germinating on May 2nd, it popped up on the 4th and today has roots poking out the bottom of the rock wool...will start a journal soon 

cheers


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 5, 2014)

So after yesterdays fed, 2 of the kushes were bigger today, like they've been waiting for it. LST has begun.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Clones are flowering hard now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size pots are those Mo?


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> hey TWS
> 
> Now that I harvested my HID grow, it's now time for my 2014 indoor/sunshine grow, an auto-fem that I will put into a 3 gallon hempy bucket (3:1 perlite/vermiculite).
> 
> ...


 Can't wait to see. Im really liking the Hempies. Don't think I will ever run soil indoors except for moms . I have some 2 gallon pots and some 3 gallon buckets. I like the 3 gallon buckets with 3-1 . I can get by on watering every 3 days most of the time except when they pound the water in like week 3-5.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 6, 2014)

So, got the ropes out and strapped them down.


----------



## S'Manta (May 6, 2014)

Love reading all these posts. Newbie, here...this is my dwarf Blue Widow. Not enough veg time, pot too small, wrong soil but in spite of me, she did pretty good. Few weeks to go.


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2014)

@FresnoFarmer - Those are #7 Smart Pots filled with Promix and topped with Vermicompost. I have fed them mostly stinky Alaskan Fish 5-1-1.


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2014)

topic discussion :
In my opinion or do jars retain smell from other strains or older bud that you don't particularly like when putting a fresh strain in the same jar. Do you rinse or clean the jars ? with what ? soap and water don't cut the smell or resin on the side of the jar. Alcohol ? I have tried it on a couple but I can still smell the old smell.


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2014)

I ran them through the dishwasher!





These are from the donations I brought to the LA Cup 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Cherry Pie.........View attachment 3144974





TWS said:


> topic discussion :
> In my opinion or do jars retain smell from other strains or older bud that you don't particularly like when putting a fresh strain in the same jar. Do you rinse or clean the jars ? with what ? soap and water don't cut the smell or resin on the side of the jar. Alcohol ? I have tried it on a couple but I can still smell the old smell.


Try spraying the inside of the jar with PAM & then wash out the PAM


----------



## SenorBrownWater (May 6, 2014)

TWS said:


> topic discussion :
> In my opinion or do jars retain smell from other strains or older bud that you don't particularly like when putting a fresh strain in the same jar. Do you rinse or clean the jars ? with what ? soap and water don't cut the smell or resin on the side of the jar. Alcohol ? I have tried it on a couple but I can still smell the old smell.


I just soak them in the sink with hot soapy water...takes all day to do them all...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2014)

@Mohican 
Sweet. I love the Alaskan Fish Ferts. So cheap and effective.


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2014)

I put some lemon juice in the water to help with pH and chloramine and it also helps with the fish stink!


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2014)

I got in trouble for using it indoors.... lol


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the Jar responses ! how do u multi quote now ?


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2014)

Way too stinky indoors! I made that mistake too


----------



## Garden Boss (May 6, 2014)

TWS said:


> Thanks for the Jar responses ! how do u multi quote now ?


just hit reply under who you wanna multi quote, they all get added to the box


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> just hit reply under who you wanna multi quote, they all get added to the box





Mohican said:


> Way too stinky indoors! I made that mistake too


 Thanks GB ! it worked ! lol


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 6, 2014)

I haven't washed the jar since the beginning. But I've cleaned the residues, and smoked them too.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2014)

Girl Scout Cookies..


----------



## Traxx187 (May 6, 2014)

such a pretty plant


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2014)

Gonna be a ROUGH season. Not even summer yet. Smh


----------



## Traxx187 (May 6, 2014)

damn thats crazy heat


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2014)

@Traxx187 Not very surprising to a native Fresnan though lol. It will be cool in the morning with hella fog one week, then blazing hot the next. I need to get the fuck outta this place finally haha.


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2014)

Remember to wear sunscreen....lol


----------



## Traxx187 (May 6, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @Traxx187 Not very surprising to a native Fresnan though lol. It will be cool in the morning with hella fog one week, then blazing hot the next. I need to get the fuck outta this place finally haha.


im up here in washington state we just passed our i 502 and got a little farm out here being set up for a light deprivation grow.. but the weather is being soo dumb it usually gets right to plant outdoor around may 20 come to washington haha


----------



## SenorBrownWater (May 6, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @Mohican
> Sweet. I love the Alaskan Fish Ferts. So cheap and effective.


lots of mercury?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2014)

SenorBrownWater said:


> lots of mercury?


I always hear it has a good amount of heavy metals. but idk, it works lol.


----------



## SenorBrownWater (May 6, 2014)

So I was kinda a scumbag yesterday....I was at the dump...I back in...and right there is 12 unopened bags of promix...I took it home...You guys think I will get Aids & HPV from it? Why would someone throw it out?


----------



## SenorBrownWater (May 6, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I always hear it has a good amount of heavy metals. but idk, it works lol.


That's bad for you bro...maxsea is pretty cheap...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2014)

I have seen good grows from Maxsea. I will keep that in mind. Thank you.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2014)

SenorBrownWater said:


> So I was kinda a scumbag yesterday....I was at the dump...I back in...and right there is 12 unopened bags of promix...I took it home...You guys think I will get Aids & HPV from it? Why would someone throw it out?


Check it for fungus gnats. Might also be soil borne disease in it. Who knows what happened to it


----------



## SenorBrownWater (May 6, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Check it for fungus gnats. Might also be soil borne disease in it. Who knows what happened to it


I know i prob shouldn't use it...Shit my pots were filled months ago...I don't even need it..but being poor is hell of a drug...

When I checked them...it's just normal promix...didn't see any critters....does promix have a sell by date? The bags are sealed... I have a feeling they came from a grow shop....


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3146660
> Gonna be a ROUGH season. Not even summer yet. Smh


 Didn't Fresno pass a county ban ?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2014)

TWS said:


> Didn't Fresno pass a county ban ?


Yeah. Those dipshits. They fine patients 1000 dollars a plant. even indoors is banned now. Fuck them.


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah. Those dipshits. They fine patients 1000 dollars a plant. even indoors is banned now. Fuck them.


 yea , thought I remembered hearing that......... and just the reply I was looking for ! Good for you. You guys need to get a law suit together.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> yea , thought I remembered hearing that......... and just the reply I was looking for ! Good for you. You guys need to get a law suit together.


They are trying to do that right now. This is crazy how the city/county can over ride the state. But then again the state does over ride the feds. But then again the feds have been growing and processing weed undercover for years.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (May 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> Can't wait to see. Im really liking the Hempies. Don't think I will ever run soil indoors except for moms . I have some 2 gallon pots and some 3 gallon buckets. I like the 3 gallon buckets with 3-1 . I can get by on watering every 3 days most of the time except when they pound the water in like week 3-5.


yeah, I'm converted to hempy as well, can't see myself ever growing in soil again.

I'm giving up on the 2 litre pop bottles as they need watering every second day, plus the 3 gallon bucket will produce so much more volume

I like WattSaver's concept of a 1-2 inch soil cap but this time I'm also thinking of using his other concept of a soil core. 

So I'll start it in Dixie cup in soil, then move it into the hempy bucket once the plant is established.


----------



## Smidge34 (May 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> Can't wait to see. Im really liking the Hempies. Don't think I will ever run soil indoors except for moms . I have some 2 gallon pots and some 3 gallon buckets. I like the 3 gallon buckets with 3-1 . I can get by on watering every 3 days most of the time except when they pound the water in like week 3-5.


So if I got this right, you are just mixing 3:1 perlite to vermiculite, drilling a hole a couple inches from the bottom for drain, thus leaving a reservoir at the bottom? You are watering with nutes at 5.8 ph? Is that right? Half strength?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 7, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3146660
> Gonna be a ROUGH season. Not even summer yet. Smh


Feels a lot like here in the tropic. Specially in lower altitudes, here in the mountain ain't that hot.


----------



## TWS (May 7, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> So if I got this right, you are just mixing 3:1 perlite to vermiculite, drilling a hole a couple inches from the bottom for drain, thus leaving a reservoir at the bottom? You are watering with nutes at 5.8 ph? Is that right? Half strength?


 Yes, for the most part, feeding rates very but it calls for full strength .
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=98419


----------



## Garden Boss (May 7, 2014)

Hey TWS, hows your prep/clones/seeds going man. I haven't heard much (or missed it). Im missing that So-Cal Garden man wheres the update


----------



## TWS (May 7, 2014)

We're doing fine. They are still living the tent life on 15 hrs. Im trying to wait til the first of june to put them out so I don't get over grown. I might have to re clone that damn Cherry pie and plant those mid June. Those Fing things grow fast and stretch like a hooker on crack. LOL the Pure Indicas are going out June first.
I found this Huckle berry and Blue Heron ( Blue Magoo cross) phenos that are solid white at three weeks and the most berry smelliest shit I have ever seen. Shits all over DJ shorts. Incredible. I might swap the cherry pie for these but the don't yield as much.


----------



## TWS (May 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks!
> Steel wool soaked in acid (vinegar or lemon juice) for a couple days works great too. Just put it around the base of the plant.
> Morning sun, and shade in the afternoon. They also like to get misted or have a humid area.


 K I have my steel wool soaking in vinegar ( turning rusty). Do I rinse it off before adding ? And don't bury it right ? just on the top of the soil ?

Thanks Mo.


----------



## TWS (May 7, 2014)

Wheres Tokalot ? Mojorison ?


----------



## Cowboykush (May 7, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Girl Scout Cookies..
> View attachment 3146656


Which cut is this? I popped 2 thin mints & was just curious...thanks in advance


----------



## Indoor Sun King (May 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> Yes, for the most part, feeding rates very but it calls for full strength .
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=98419


I grow with the basic Lucas formula (GH Maxi-Grow/Bloom)
I start nutes at about 2 weeks at 1/4 strength but quickly increase to full strength all the way until harvest


----------



## Garden Boss (May 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> Wheres Tokalot ? Mojorison ?


Tokalot
KevDog
Crossfade
Hoonry
Biscuitkid
Humboldtchronic
Piatch
GarlicTrain

WHERE ARE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2014)

Cowboykush said:


> Which cut is this? I popped 2 thin mints & was just curious...thanks in advance


All I know is it came from Santa Cruz....


----------



## Traxx187 (May 7, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> I grow with the basic Lucas formula (GH Maxi-Grow/Bloom)
> I start nutes at about 2 weeks at 1/4 strength but quickly increase to full strength all the way until harvest


weekly? right or water nutes water water?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 7, 2014)

2 are going way faster than the other 2. Leaves are getting big.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (May 7, 2014)

Poor old Malawi struggling to finish off, worst Autumn(fall) in a long time.
don't know why RIU is uploading my pics upside down?


----------



## TWS (May 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Tokalot
> KevDog
> Crossfade
> Hoonry
> ...


.
Bongpuller too.


gR33nDav3l0l said:


> 2 are going way faster than the other 2. Leaves are getting big.


 They are looking really good and healthy .


crazykiwi420 said:


> Poor old Malawi struggling to finish off, worst Autumn(fall) in a long time.
> don't know why RIU is uploading my pics upside down?
> 
> View attachment 3147494


 She looks really tasty. How many weeks now ? any cloudy trichs ?


----------



## TWS (May 7, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> weekly? right or water nutes water water?


 Im really new to the Hempy but I feed every watering . Im 2 tsp above full strength on the nutes I use, or about 950-1000 ( if adding cal mag) finishing two weeks in flower . Will probably finish about that and might boost 2-3 times in week 5-6 but still stay below 1000 ppm


----------



## crazykiwi420 (May 7, 2014)

Yeah i think so TWS, not too sure on how many weeks left and I've lost my scope.
Probably harvest when day temps go under 18 degrees.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> .
> Bongpuller too.QUOTE]


Im sure there is a few more we are missing, and the newbs never knew Hope to see them back in these woods.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 7, 2014)

Is there any good threads on here showing how to setup hempy buckets? Or can one of you explain with pictures. I'd like try it.


----------



## TWS (May 7, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Is there any good threads on here showing how to setup hempy buckets? Or can one of you explain with pictures. I'd like try it.


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=98419

And theres some good threads in the drain to waste forum in the hydro section.


----------



## curt caine (May 8, 2014)

So my plants I have in the ground now I can re veg them? I mean by leaving them outside with no additional light being added? I have other plans outside that are veging. A local grower told me he dose this any other input? I seen if was discussed earlier but I didn't see the information I was looking for. Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## TWS (May 8, 2014)

yes you can .


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2014)

Is a water farm considered a hempy? Scottyballs was growing 1 pound plants in a Water Farm.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (May 8, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> weekly? right or water nutes water water?


I use nutes for every watering/feeding until harvest....
7 grams of GH MaxiGrow / MaxiBloom plus 4ml of Cal-Mag per 4 litres (~1 US gallon), then pH + to ~5.8


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 8, 2014)

TWS said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=98419
> 
> And theres some good threads in the drain to waste forum in the hydro section.


Thanks bro, I'm gonna set one up this weekend. Looks super easy and effective.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 8, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Thanks bro, I'm gonna set one up this weekend. Looks super easy and effective.


 Now you got me thinking about coco hempy buckets.


----------



## zest (May 8, 2014)

pollinated vortex getting close to finishing up


----------



## TWS (May 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Is a water farm considered a hempy? Scottyballs was growing 1 pound plants in a Water Farm.



Mo my steel wool question.... do I rinse the vinegar off of the steel wool ? Don't bury it right ? just put it around the base ?


----------



## biscuitkid (May 9, 2014)

heyyyyyyy buddies, im still alive! barley but i got some major setbacks that happened to me in the last week, some fucked off bullshit, but anywho im tryin to figure this out and make the best of it, I haven't made it out to the outdoors just yet still vegging indoors...promising contenders i see in veg that im loving the structure.....bluniverse! she is a beastttt, and another who has came crazy lookin strong "rosetta stone"....ill try to get pics as soon as possible i havent forgot yall!.....Tws you got some pics of that huckleberry x bluniverse cross.....sounds yummy! huckleberry kush was my favorite of last yr and actually still have a nice jar full of her! i get a nice kushy vannila flavor mixed with a hint of lemon sometime..amazing she changes but i did mix all the phenos together lol......from dynasty i got rockin this yr is that pinapple fields,carmel cough,bluniverse...so ill let you know how it turns out and hopefully with pics! hang tight peeps its hectic time at the moment lol


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2014)

I left the vinegar on and buried it. Either way will work fine. Use the leftover vinegar/iron mixture to add to your water and nutes when feeding them. I saw a huge gardenia in Hawaii and the gardener had propped a big iron wheel up against the trunk. Great source of rusty iron. Now every time I find a rusty nail or other rusty item in the yard I put it next to the gardenia.


----------



## pmt62382 (May 10, 2014)

update on the plants Peace.


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2014)

Those are going to be huge by September!


----------



## TWS (May 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I left the vinegar on and buried it. Either way will work fine. Use the leftover vinegar/iron mixture to add to your water and nutes when feeding them. I saw a huge gardenia in Hawaii and the gardener had propped a big iron wheel up against the trunk. Great source of rusty iron. Now every time I find a rusty nail or other rusty item in the yard I put it next to the gardenia.


 ok, the steel wool is planted .....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 11, 2014)

It's been rainy and humid, but this kush seems to be getting the hang of the tropical weather. I need some pointer though, I feel like I'm underfeeding them. Could it be?


----------



## Smidge34 (May 11, 2014)

Personally, I like to see the tips burned a tad.


----------



## socaljoe (May 11, 2014)

I planted my seeds Monday, when I came home from work today all had broken the soil and opened up to say hello and soak up some sun. 

Looking forward to sharing some pics when they're a bit further along.

Cheers all.


----------



## Grnthum (May 11, 2014)

My 2014 grow 3xcrazy shown in picture and larry og.


----------



## TokaLot (May 11, 2014)

Hey guys and gals, Been gone for a min but now im back, Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 11, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> Hey guys and gals, Been gone for a min but now im back, Hope all is well with everyone.


There he is...


----------



## TWS (May 11, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> heyyyyyyy buddies, im still alive! barley but i got some major setbacks that happened to me in the last week, some fucked off bullshit, but anywho im tryin to figure this out and make the best of it, I haven't made it out to the outdoors just yet still vegging indoors...promising contenders i see in veg that im loving the structure.....bluniverse! she is a beastttt, and another who has came crazy lookin strong "rosetta stone"....ill try to get pics as soon as possible i havent forgot yall!.....Tws you got some pics of that huckleberry x bluniverse cross.....sounds yummy! huckleberry kush was my favorite of last yr and actually still have a nice jar full of her! i get a nice kushy vannila flavor mixed with a hint of lemon sometime..amazing she changes but i did mix all the phenos together lol......from dynasty i got rockin this yr is that pinapple fields,carmel cough,bluniverse...so ill let you know how it turns out and hopefully with pics! hang tight peeps its hectic time at the moment lol


 Nice line up as always . I see the professor is back to work. It's the Blue heron I have which is close to the BU .


socaljoe said:


> I planted my seeds Monday, when I came home from work today all had broken the soil and opened up to say hello and soak up some sun.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing some pics when they're a bit further along.
> 
> Cheers all.


 Mojo to your grow. Happy ground breaking !


Grnthum said:


> My 2014 grow 3xcrazy shown in picture and larry og.
> View attachment 3150507 View attachment 3150502


 Im gonna enjoy watching the Larry.


TokaLot said:


> Hey guys and gals, Been gone for a min but now im back, Hope all is well with everyone.


 Well hello Toka ! Watcha ya got ?


----------



## TWS (May 11, 2014)

pmt62382 said:


> update on the plants View attachment 3149847Peace.


 Sweet ! moving right along.


gR33nDav3l0l said:


> It's been rainy and humid, but this kush seems to be getting the hang of the tropical weather. I need some pointer though, I feel like I'm underfeeding them. Could it be?


 They look pretty good but the ones in the broken pot might be a little hungry.


----------



## TokaLot (May 11, 2014)

*Here is what i have going for this year, Trying to get my two light indoor set up going as well.

I have a lot going on right now so updates with be scarce for awhile. 

I have 2 Cherry Pies, 2 Blue Dreams, 2 Black Domina, 1 Santa Banana, and 1 Kushy Kush.*


* *


----------



## TWS (May 11, 2014)

K ! The clover in my pots is turned over and the green house is weed eatin and sprayed the first time for mites and bugs , The cages are made and the drip system is all check. The girls are in the tent on 15 hrs light and in two weeks it will match outside. Probably start hardening them off in two weeks and should be about the Harvest moon time.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 11, 2014)

TWS said:


> They look pretty good but the ones in the broken pot might be a little hungry.


See I was thinking the same thing today. Might as well do it at once


----------



## TWS (May 12, 2014)

actually looking outside the moon looks to be about a couple of days from ripe. ??????


----------



## ruby fruit (May 12, 2014)

TWS said:


> K ! The clover in my pots is turned over and the green house is weed eatin and sprayed the first time for mites and bugs , The cages are made and the drip system is all check. The girls are in the tent on 15 hrs light and in two weeks it will match outside. Probably start hardening them off in two weeks and should be about the Harvest moon time.


 looking prepped up n ready TWS do u mind my asking is what strain that purple plant is ?and is that cloth on the walls of the greenhouse see through?or can you only see through it from the inside?cheers mate : )


----------



## Smidge34 (May 12, 2014)

Won't b much longer on this one. I clipped the seeded bud last night.


----------



## doubletake (May 12, 2014)

Looking good smidge

And that a cool ass pic of the red moon Tws.


----------



## doubletake (May 12, 2014)

My autos around day 16.......


----------



## TWS (May 12, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> looking prepped up n ready TWS do u mind my asking is what strain that purple plant is ?and is that cloth on the walls of the greenhouse see through?or can you only see through it from the inside?cheers mate : )


 Those two are Dynasty's Blue Heron . Those two are actually genetic defects . When they were small all their leafs were really crinkly. They grew really slow with super tight nodes to where you couldn't even find a place to cut for clones if you wanted to. They are really strong smelling of berry and packed with trichlomes. I popped 5 out of a 10 pack and got these two,two males and one kick as good pheno. The most berriest smelling stuff I have ever seen.
You can see thru the shade cloth depending on where you stand and how the light is hitting it from either side . The farther away you are the more it breaks up what's in there.


----------



## TWS (May 12, 2014)

doubletake said:


> My autos around day 16.......View attachment 3151373View attachment 3151374 View attachment 3151375 View attachment 3151376


 growing, growing, growing ! man that looks like a lot of hard work.


----------



## TWS (May 12, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Won't b much longer on this one. I clipped the seeded bud last night.


 That is dank ! nice colors. Happy seeding .


----------



## doubletake (May 12, 2014)

TWS said:


> growing, growing, growing ! man that looks like a lot of hard work.


Thanks man yeah I terraced out the little flat spots into the hill with a shovel 
And was like 3 days of transplanting on my own ha I guess I move kinda slow ha.


----------



## Mohican (May 12, 2014)

Here is an update on the clones. The Wild Child male is looking like a keeper. I may just leave him in with the ladies 








Harvested some Jesus OG - smells so good!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (May 12, 2014)

Mo you sure have a Green thumb !


----------



## Garden Boss (May 12, 2014)

TWS said:


> Mo you sure have a Green thumb !


agreed


----------



## doubletake (May 12, 2014)

Haha serious green thumb mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 12, 2014)

Jesus og in the back going off. I got some cuttings off her for outdoor later this summer.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 12, 2014)

Cloned one of my gardenia. I think I'm gonna make about 100 more and sell them. People love these. They're my second favorite plant.


----------



## TWS (May 12, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Cloned one of my gardenia. I think I'm gonna make about 100 more and sell them. People love these. They're my second favorite plant.
> View attachment 3151530 View attachment 3151531



Man I always enjoy your dank pics. Im gonna have to clone me a bunch of gardenias so I don't run out trying to figure out how to grow them. lol


----------



## TokaLot (May 12, 2014)

*Everyone has some nice looking plants, I have so much work in front of me its not even funny i still have to build boxes, get soil, plus move lol.

Wish there was more time in the day.

Little by little it pays off tho.*


----------



## TWS (May 12, 2014)

get crackin Toka !


----------



## TokaLot (May 13, 2014)

*Yea i am, after work everyday, I work 10-11 hours a day then go to the gym, then come home eat do a little work at the house then repeat. lol

Plus i still have to drop my transfer case in my in my vehicle to change a seal tranny again, there is always something going on, when it rains it pours!*

*Im still trying to get seeds for this year but idk if thats going to happen, So much todo, but so lil time!*


----------



## 420mon (May 13, 2014)

mon will start flowering mon light dep on the 22nd of this month, getting crowded hard to walk thru with everything touching.

flavors mon is cooking now, key lime pie, cherry pie, greencrack, banana kush and some old sweettooth beans crossed with some unknown, produces qp nugs outdoors if grown right.

outdoors garden will be sour d, blue dream, blackjack, durban poison, bubba kush and pineapple blueberry

will try to get some pictures soon.


----------



## 757growin (May 13, 2014)

Do my lineup so far....
Scott's og
blue dream 
nurse jackie 
boss hog
tardis
Grand doggy purple
sonic screw driver
corleone kush
micky kush
ripped bubba
space kandy
Conspiracy kush

Think that's it for now..


----------



## Garden Boss (May 13, 2014)

420mon said:


> mon will start flowering mon light dep on the 22nd of this month, getting crowded hard to walk thru with everything touching.
> 
> flavors mon is cooking now, key lime pie, cherry pie, greencrack, banana kush and some old sweettooth beans crossed with some unknown, produces qp nugs outdoors if grown right.
> 
> ...


Sounds like some delicious flavors 420mon. I miss the banana kush, its been awhile since I've smoke that one 


757growin said:


> Do my lineup so far....
> Scott's og
> blue dream
> nurse jackie
> ...


Nice line up, The Boss Hog sounds like good strain


----------



## crossfade69 (May 13, 2014)

Everyone is off to a great start nice work people.


----------



## islandstyle (May 14, 2014)

A long couple of days but started getting some of the girls in the ground for my outdoor grow...ISAS s.OR 2014 Sour diesel 34" when planted King tut (uncle bens topped) tallest stalk 39" when planted  Bc road kill 21" when planted The site some dirt some big old holes in the ground the security/supervisor


----------



## islandstyle (May 14, 2014)

papapayne said:


> out of curiosity how big are everyone's outdoor plants currently?? I feel like i am waaaaay behind...I dont usually run from seed for outdoor. Mine are currently in 1 gallons with their 2nd set of leaves. Been taking them outside on sunny days nd under t8s when not sunny and at night. thoughts?


As much sun as they can handle and I would repot them in 3-5 gallon bags with soil amended with mycorrhizae...really work on the root zone so when they hit there final home they can spend the energy on canopy size rather than root growth..


----------



## Traxx187 (May 14, 2014)

Hey man your truck has its plates number on them you okay with that? Just looking out for a Fellow farmer!


----------



## doubletake (May 14, 2014)

islandstyle said:


> A long couple of days but started getting some of the girls in the ground for my outdoor grow...ISAS s.OR 2014View attachment 3152512 Sour diesel 34" when plantedView attachment 3152510 King tut (uncle bens topped) tallest stalk 39" when planted View attachment 3152508 Bc road kill 21" when plantedView attachment 3152503 The siteView attachment 3152505 some dirtView attachment 3152506 some big old holes in the groundView attachment 3152507 the security/supervisor


Looking absolutely fucking great! 
Those will be huge with those giant holes!
Make a journal on here! Haha


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Yea i am, after work everyday, I work 10-11 hours a day then go to the gym, then come home eat do a little work at the house then repeat. lol
> 
> Plus i still have to drop my transfer case in my in my vehicle to change a seal tranny again, there is always something going on, when it rains it pours!*
> 
> *Im still trying to get seeds for this year but idk if thats going to happen, So much todo, but so lil time!*


 You need to practice on eating more and drop the gym , not the tranny. lol


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 14, 2014)

Did a little work on the kushes in the plastic pot. Fed them all, had some rainy days, today's sun is doing them great. At least 3 of them showed hairs these past couple of days, they are female


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 14, 2014)

I dig gardenias too


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2014)

FMILY brought me a little present down from up north , well a couple ( strains ) actually . He brought me down the real SFV cut, not Swerves BS. Comes from a commercial grower who only grows it for their personal. I have been trying to acquire this strain along with the real Tahoe for quite sometime . I'm pretty stoked !
I have been growing for about three years now and I think I have my keepers for awhile.

SFV , Cherry Pie , Diablo Og , Louie Xii og, LA Confi , MK ultra , Huckle Berry , Blue Heron , Sky Walker , Woodie Harleson , Raskal og .

The only thing I might like to add is The real Chem dogg 4 and the real Sour D .

Special thanks To FM for helping me acquire most of these strains or more like babysitting. Thank you so much JJ for the Cherry pie, I now have FM's CP that came out of San Diego. Pretty sure same cut.
Im going to up my inside game and convert our spare bedroom.

Side note, FM is doing great , what a great friend to make. He actually has a few things on his plate he is squareing away and hope to see him back on the Forums in the near future.


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I dig gardenias too


 LOL. I go shooting out by Sky Valley. I know that sign.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 14, 2014)

I've also got these 2 flowering. One turned out to be an auto, has some pretty strong smell and resin all over. I've grown it before, sometimes the tip of the fan leaves turns dark purple. 

Second one was grown last year, got attacked by worms, harvested the whole mid to top sections, left the lower branches. I've noticed both colas getting fatter, and now with additional growth. Sativa dominance, weather's been so good for it I think it'll just keep on going


----------



## doubletake (May 14, 2014)

My royal Queen northern lights autos at day 25


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2014)

Clones out in the 103 degree sun:




TGA Jesus OG Cola:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 757growin (May 14, 2014)

See ur a Mexican coke fan as well mo... beautiful plants btw.


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2014)

757growin said:


> Do my lineup so far....
> Scott's og
> blue dream
> nurse jackie
> ...


 Nice candy store your gonna have !


----------



## islandstyle (May 14, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> Hey man your truck has its plates number on them you okay with that? Just looking out for a Fellow farmer!


 thank you...how do I edit my post


----------



## 757growin (May 14, 2014)

Never enough flavors for me....
Probably crack open a few more strains or grab a few different clones at a shop.


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2014)

theres an edit tab at the bottom of your post on the left


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2014)

Damn Mo your gonna pull down a whole crop before we even get started.


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2014)

I never knew there were two seasons in spring! 

Your flavor list has mine beat by a mile!


----------



## Traxx187 (May 14, 2014)

islandstyle said:


> thank you...how do I edit my post


There is an edit button you can click on and just either take the photo off or put a nee one up with the plates blacked out


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I never knew there were two seasons in spring!
> 
> Your flavor list has mine beat by a mile!


 ahh, I don't know about that Mo, everybody's list ( candy store) is relevant to what one really likes.. Im jelly of your JOG for sure.

I like the lemon pinesol strains.


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2014)

I will bring plenty with me and maybe a few clones


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2014)

Where ya going Mo ? lol


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2014)

To the desert 

Some guy I know.


----------



## islandstyle (May 14, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Looking absolutely fucking great!
> Those will be huge with those giant holes!
> Make a journal on here! Haha


Thank you...I have a thread going in the outdoor growing forum called ISAS s.or outdoor 2014...check it out and give me some pointers...this is my first real outdoor grow


----------



## crazykiwi420 (May 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, just a little update of the Malawi.

only getting mid 60's through the day and mid 40's-50 overnight.
Probably harvest next wednesday or when the weather turns bad.   

Everyone's plants are looking awesome too.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 14, 2014)

Nothing major one Apollo , fire OG , cocohash (both from DHN ) very early stages. Crappy pics 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (May 15, 2014)

Fire og is great stuff !


----------



## TWS (May 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> To the desert
> 
> Some guy I know.



If your talking bout me or coming out to see FM, your more than welcome. Hey I think I can see a difference in my gardenias all ready. Seems like the top yellowing of the leafs is getting better and I can see them starting to get shiny.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 15, 2014)

TWS said:


> Fire og is great stuff !


Ya I can't wait to see her. So far she looks great very healty.

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 15, 2014)

I dig that netting.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 15, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I dig that netting.


Lol my ghetto ass setup. Thanks. Shit I've never felt so out of place buying it at Anna's Linens. It's a mosquito canopy for beds. The cashier asked me if it was a mother's day gift. LOL 

I have to definitely tighten up the sides . Damn bugs still get in. The flying ones I hate most of all. I had a bout with caterpillars last season. I had to spray spinsad late in the season almost full bloom. 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 15, 2014)

My Jesus og. This fucker is outgrowing everything. It's right under one of my 1000 hps and still stretching 4-5 inches a day. I'm 5'10" and this thing is eye level. I didn't expect this.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 15, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> My Jesus og. This fucker is outgrowing everything. It's right under one of my 1000 hps and still stretching 4-5 inches a day. I'm 5'10" and this thing is eye level. I didn't expect this.
> View attachment 3153806


Is it heavily sativa influenced? Taller than that fan


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2014)

That is the second plant I have seen you have with a ton of stretch. 

What nutes are you using? What brand is the bulb?

Here is my JOG outside:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doubletake (May 15, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> My Jesus og. This fucker is outgrowing everything. It's right under one of my 1000 hps and still stretching 4-5 inches a day. I'm 5'10" and this thing is eye level. I didn't expect this.
> View attachment 3153806


Are you going to put her out to flower?
She's ganna be a 8 to 10'foot beast! Haha


----------



## Milovan (May 15, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol my ghetto ass setup. Thanks. Shit I've never felt so out of place buying it at Anna's Linens. It's a mosquito canopy for beds. The cashier asked me if it was a mother's day gift. LOL
> 
> I have to definitely tighten up the sides . Damn bugs still get in. The flying ones I hate most of all. I had a bout with caterpillars last season. I had to spray spinsad late in the season almost full bloom.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


I'm wondering how big is the netting you got from Anna's Linens and the cost?
I have an Anna's near me. I get mine from Bed Bath & Beyond for $30 that measure 
8' x 40'. Thank's!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 15, 2014)

Milovan that net is the same one at bed bath and beyond. 19.99+ tax 

I went to bb & b that same day and then to Anna's.

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is the second plant I have seen you have with a ton of stretch.
> 
> What nutes are you using? What brand is the bulb?
> 
> ...


Roots organic dry. Ipower, but they are doing the same thing outside. The jesus and micky are very stretchy, heavy sativa dom. The pennywise, widow, and chemdog don't do this. It's the strain.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 15, 2014)

My outdoor micky kush. This is what it looked like 6 weeks ago, maybe 12 inches from the soil to tip. Now she is 46 inches. They stretch like a motha fucka. And she is smelling up the whole yard.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 15, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Are you going to put her out to flower?
> She's ganna be a 8 to 10'foot beast! Haha


Nope, she is in flower now, indoor. But I do have some cuttings from her that will go out later this summer


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 15, 2014)

First outdoor harvest for me this year. I'm happy with the dog kennel greenhouse. It's working great.


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2014)

This has me stumped! Even my 100% sativa didn't stretch this much. Which Roots Organic?

I guess the Mulanje I grew in 2012 stretched pretty hard. It was grown in hot super soil (uncooked) and I used the wrong bat guano (used grow instead of bloom).




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2014)

Same Mulanje seeds grown in compost pile:


----------



## 757growin (May 15, 2014)

My jesus last year was a big stretcher and was outdoor. Will try n find some pics.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 15, 2014)

Hell yeah, some awesome pics starting to add up


----------



## oregongrowpros (May 15, 2014)

My outdoor starts 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2014)

Nice tomatoes


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 15, 2014)

Some of my widow I took down today.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 15, 2014)

I killed like 20 because they got stunted. I think from me starting them in the intense sun and I accidentally gave them the wrong solution. I was supposed give it to the larger plants. Poor lil babies got fried. Oops!! . I got some replacements going though. Some Seahash, Seawarp, and Stumbleweed. This season should be good with all the variety.. I have some more beans on the way as well. Hopefully they get here soon so they can get a decent amount of veg time.


----------



## Didi94 (May 16, 2014)

My 2014 Outdoor grow 
Strains : Kosher Kush (Reserva Privada) ,Vanilla Kush (Barneys),Hawaiian Snow (GHS) , Tutankhamon (Pyramid Seeds


----------



## crossfade69 (May 16, 2014)

Didi94 the kosher if grown right is the shit,they look nice but it looks like you went out to early as they are flowering or atleast it looks like it,do all of them have hairs if so I would light dep those and start over reveg is a bitch and waste alot of time.I am not trying to be a jerk just lookin out for a fellow grower.


----------



## Milovan (May 16, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I killed like 20 because they got stunted. I think from me starting them in the intense sun.View attachment 3154162


I hear ya, I put out 34 little ones in direct sun at 102 dergrees where I'm at and 6
got fried but are still alive so today all will stay indoors till it cools down tomorrow.
Growing my regulars GSC (thin mint), 2 versions of Cherry Pie and Blue Dream.
The 3 strains are clone only.


----------



## Didi94 (May 16, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> Didi94 the kosher if grown right is the shit,they look nice but it looks like you went out to early as they are flowering or atleast it looks like it,do all of them have hairs if so I would light dep those and start over reveg is a bitch and waste alot of time.I am not trying to be a jerk just lookin out for a fellow grower.


Only one of the 4 plants shows hairs and thats the hawaiian snow idk what happened I put them out May 1st , the reason I chose Kosher for this years grow is because I have seen some good shit outdoors and I hope to do so as well (I hope)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 16, 2014)

@Milovan I put shade cloth over the babies now. Until they are grown enough to take the heat at least. They are doing just fine in the heat now. I should have done this sooner.. . Its all good tho. I learned from my mistakes. That's for sure.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 16, 2014)

Don't you guys just hate when your healthiest looking plant ends up male? Im not 100% yet but I'm pretty sure its a male. Oh the strain is Romulanx Timewreck Might make some crosses on gsc since itsa known low yielder. I'll keep you all posted....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 16, 2014)

Do any of yall use surveillance cams? I am trying to find cheap(but effective) surveillance cams to setup. I got some new neighbors and they have teenagers 


@KushXOJ I have had that happen. The plant was a beast and an indica pheno. Short/stocky with broad leaves. Healthy as fuck. Never had a leaf discoloration. I should have collected his pollen.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 16, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Do any of yall use surveillance cams? I am trying to find cheap(but effective) surveillance cams to setup. I got some new neighbors and they have teenagers
> 
> 
> @KushXOJ I have had that happen. The plant was a beast and an indica pheno. Short/stocky with broad leaves. Healthy as fuck. Never had a leaf discoloration. I should have collected his pollen.


That's why I liked this plant so much over all my other strains. I had this plant indoors in a party cup a little too long cause I didn't have space in my cab for anything bigger. Transplanted it to a 5 gallon, put it outside, and it took the fuck off. It pretty much has been growing itself for the past month. Straight tap water I let sit out for a couple days.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2014)

Hi Fresno maybe just fake cameras that look the real deal ? I spose it depends if u want proof of anything happening or just a deterrent to it .....gd luck to you anyway sometimes the young uns just got to much in to know what's near them


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @Milovan I put shade cloth over the babies now. Until they are grown enough to take the heat at least. They are doing just fine in the heat now. I should have done this sooner.. . Its all good tho. I learned from my mistakes. That's for sure.


I was thinking of using a sheer curtain to cover them. Mainly from the bugs, and just overall appearance. This Damn mosquito net sucks. I see everything crawling thru the holes. Couple wasp in there which are ok with me. Let hem feed. 

I didn't expect so much Damn heat myself at this time. I threw the poor clones outside but they have been doing well.
DHN Fire og 6 put it out May 2nd

Apollo 13 (last one the rest male or my puppy ate them)popped out around Apr 30 

Dhn chocohash put outside May 2nd






Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## STLbudz (May 17, 2014)

Ive got an early crop going planing to reveg after i chop in 10 days,all throughout summer,platinum cookies, phantom, gdp,cherry pie


----------



## STLbudz (May 17, 2014)

Hey fresno farmer i put my clones directly under the shade cloth(black) from home depot,in about a week they can handle the full sun


----------



## STLbudz (May 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @Milovan I put shade cloth over the babies now. Until they are grown enough to take the heat at least. They are doing just fine in the heat now. I should have done this sooner.. . Its all good tho. I learned from my mistakes. That's for sure.


Just seen this 1, n teenage neighbors make me nervous lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 17, 2014)

@TripleMindedGee5150 yeah, that mosquito netting is transparent as Fuck. Shade cloth will help keep bugs out, keep plants cooler on hot days, and conceal your [email protected] fruit good idea but I want them functional so I can be certain of who was in my yard. Hopefully they know better though. I would hate for them to have to get fucked up lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 17, 2014)

Fresno you think the sun penetrates enough thru the sheer material ? 

Oh and about the cameras. Bro I would check craigslist. Or get a PC cam and wire that up to your laptop or tablet. Wireless it to your smartphone even better. 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Didi94 (May 17, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I was thinking of using a sheer curtain to cover them. Mainly from the bugs, and just overall appearance. This Damn mosquito net sucks. I see everything crawling thru the holes. Couple wasp in there which are ok with me. Let hem feed.
> 
> I didn't expect so much Damn heat myself at this time. I threw the poor clones outside but they have been doing well.
> DHN Fire og 6 put it out May 2nd
> ...


Nice man!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 17, 2014)

@TripleMindedGee5150 I have seen a few grows under shadecloth and they look decent. My homeboy puts his plants under shadecloth on hot days and he get some fire ass bud. The plants might look stretchy at first as they get used to the lighing change. But then they start to blow up. I'm thinking the sheer curtains should work fine. But I'm not too sure. They look transparent enough to let a good amount of light through.


----------



## SenorBrownWater (May 17, 2014)

Ceanothus moth....pretty cool....


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 17, 2014)

I killed 3 plants last night, and injured several other, fuck!!! Luckily I got way to many anyways. It still sucks to wake up and find dead plants. Shit happens. Hope everyone is having an irie weekend. I'm planning on getting baked and going to watch neighbors tonight. Maybe I'll get lucky and get a blow job in the theatre.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 17, 2014)

@SenorBrownWater Did u kill it? They lay eggs right?


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2014)

I thought this was a bird when I saw it!





I moved the Kessil clones over to the north garden and surrounded the smart pots with some more soil.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Didi94 (May 18, 2014)

Here is a lil a update of my plants , my Hawaiian Snow is continuing to flower , any advice???


----------



## SenorBrownWater (May 18, 2014)

I never had any problems with them....They like my supplemental lighting.... I didn't kill it...they have a season...they hatch once a year in spring
so


Dyna Ryda said:


> @SenorBrownWater Did u kill it? They lay eggs right?


----------



## Milovan (May 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @Milovan I put shade cloth over the babies now. Until they are grown enough to take the heat at least. They are doing just fine in the heat now. I should have done this sooner.. . Its all good tho. I learned from my mistakes. That's for sure.


I hear ya, I should of covered sooner also. Just when I thought I got growing
dialed in something like this happens. I keep saying to myself that I should have known better but like you said it's all good tho, I learn from my mistakes. I'm still kicking myself in the butt though!


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2014)

More light and all N and low P,K. Fish 5-1-1.


----------



## nuggs (May 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> Thanks GB ! it worked ! lol


hey gentleman! worked for me too. thanks


----------



## Didi94 (May 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Girl Scout Cookies..
> View attachment 3146656


Awesome ! Where can I get some seeds ? From wich seedbank?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 18, 2014)

Ate a couple cookies and smoked a bowl, watched neighbors last night. funny movie but the theatre was packed so no blow job for me 4 more plants died, fml....... no not really, my life is great and my garden is good too, except the dead plants. To much vineger kills small plants, fyi.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2014)

Just picked up a few more strains. this year i will be running ...purple og....super silver haze .......larry og....girlscout cookies..purple erkle......platnum cookies....milky way.....cookie frost.....gdp kens cut..........gods gift........blueberry and maybe one or two more


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> Awesome ! Where can I get some seeds ? From wich seedbank?


IDK, this was a clone


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 18, 2014)

Everything is going great now. Found out there's a store that's selling Miracle Grow products, I'm thinking about giving them a shot, nute list on the back looks pretty complete and the % of each element looks pretty safe too.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @TripleMindedGee5150 yeah, that mosquito netting is transparent as Fuck. Shade cloth will help keep bugs out, keep plants cooler on hot days, and conceal your [email protected] fruit good idea but I want them functional so I can be certain of who was in my yard. Hopefully they know better though. I would hate for them to have to get fucked up lol


just wondering if those dash board


Mohican said:


> I thought this was a bird when I saw it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gday mo can I just ask what size pots they are inside the big silver containers ?and is it ideal with say a smart pot to be inside of something else like you have them ? I work away a few days at a time so I just wanna tap into the smart pots as ive never used them but have brought a couple 15 gallon ones for smallish outdoor this year to small?


----------



## KushXOJ (May 19, 2014)

Key Lime pie on the left (supposedly BBs cut of GSC.) Gsc bag seed that I cloned on the right. It was the best bud I ever grew till date.


----------



## SenorBrownWater (May 19, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Key Lime pie on the left (supposedly BBs cut of GSC.) Gsc bag seed that I cloned on the right. It was the best bud I ever grew till date.


I grew out Keylime pie last year...It was my favorite of the season....it kinda does taste like keylimes...also nice yield...


----------



## Mohican (May 19, 2014)

Those are #7 smart pots and they were drying out too fast with the 100 degree weather we were having. They are sitting on 2 inches of promix in the tubs and then there is compost and worm compost on the sides. I have done this several times now with great success.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Didi94 (May 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Those are #7 smart pots and they were drying out too fast with the 100 degree weather we were having. They are sitting on 2 inches of promix in the tubs and then there is compost and worm compost on the sides. I have done this several times now with great success.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These pots absorb too much radiation and therefore dry out faster , try to paint them in white , it reflects sunlight and keep them cool . Just an advise  Good luck


----------



## KushXOJ (May 19, 2014)

SenorBrownWater said:


> I grew out Keylime pie last year...It was my favorite of the season....it kinda does taste like keylimes...also nice yield...


Got any pics ? I'd love to see what I have to look forward to. As you probably know pics of klp are hard to come by


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Those are #7 smart pots and they were drying out too fast with the 100 degree weather we were having. They are sitting on 2 inches of promix in the tubs and then there is compost and worm compost on the sides. I have done this several times now with great success.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worm compost is awesome.


----------



## WalterWhiteJr (May 19, 2014)

Unknown seed from a buddys bag. We are a couple days away from 3 months being up so im very suprised this girl made it by herself. No nutrients or anything... just straight tap water everyday. Any Idea when she will be ready? If i had to guess, she has been flowering for almost 2 months also. The vegetation stage went real quick by the way


----------



## pmt62382 (May 19, 2014)

Peace


----------



## Mohican (May 19, 2014)

Looks like mine are starting to reveg from flower so you may need to take them now


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> These pots absorb too much radiation and therefore dry out faster , try to paint them in white , it reflects sunlight and keep them cool . Just an advise  Good luck


 cheers for reply mo my 15 gallons should be ok then I don't want them much more bigger than what you have there,im waiting on Australian summer to come in a couple months so want to be prepped n ready will do a grow journal in that time.worm compost I will be using for sure


----------



## Mohican (May 19, 2014)

Scott's OG reveg:



Blue Dream reveg:


----------



## SenorBrownWater (May 19, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Got any pics ? I'd love to see what I have to look forward to. As you probably know pics of klp are hard to come by


I think I do have some....their on some sd card somewhere...I'll check in a bit...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 20, 2014)

Chocohash Damn. So I guess from what I've read over and over this is the first step of protocol. See how this works out . 

The other one seems to be ok yet. Throwing a lot of thick hairs tho.... Tall too.



Then my only seedling chuggin along. Apollo bx . My Damn fault for making a newbie mistake. I didn't have a puppy last season... She killed at least three. Heated. I none of tomatoes or cucumbers were even imaginable cuz she would have dug them out. My wife did beat her ass for me tho. Poor puppy LOL 

Edit:: I do have a few flowers and jalapeños germming. 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sparkticus (May 20, 2014)

Pest Control. Not a random shot either. Every night she's there holding it down.


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2014)

That is one lucky girl!


----------



## Sparkticus (May 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is one lucky girl!


Haha, right? I wish I had a huge bed of buds. The first night I saw her, she had her head on a bud like a pillow... out cold, lol.


----------



## doubletake (May 21, 2014)

Here's some updates of my royal queen auto northern lights

Day 32
In the two close up shots you can see they are starting to flower.


----------



## doubletake (May 21, 2014)

And two more ha


----------



## ruby fruit (May 21, 2014)

ben grey said:


> hey guys about to start my first grow ever, it will be outdoors in australia, if u guys could run me through the basics that would be awesome ! thanks


 do wat most do mate go to the beginners section Newbie central learn a bit there then ask the exp guys here...saves time and their sanity but once you got some basics they are only to willing to help with advice


----------



## ruby fruit (May 21, 2014)

ben grey said:


> alright cheers hahah!!


 what state ben im south oz mate


----------



## green thumb115 (May 21, 2014)

Got some plants started here in the oll dirty glove (michigan) bout 1 1/2 in ta veg...tutinkhamin,2 qurkls,orange crush,larry og, and 2 god bud...super stoked for this season...ill try to post pics tomorrow


----------



## Carmarelo (May 22, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Do any of yall use surveillance cams? I am trying to find cheap(but effective) surveillance cams to setup. I got some new neighbors and they have teenagers
> 
> 
> @KushXOJ I have had that happen. The plant was a beast and an indica pheno. Short/stocky with broad leaves. Healthy as fuck. Never had a leaf discoloration. I should have collected his pollen.


They have some really nice ones at Home Depot that swivel and can be controlled with your phone or any other device, the only catch is you have to buy the hub separately. Still a pretty good deal I think..


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 22, 2014)

I got about a dozen of these geckos living in my outdoor garden. 
 
Couple weeks from harvest.


----------



## green thumb115 (May 22, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I got about a dozen of these geckos living in my outdoor garden.
> View attachment 3159447
> Couple weeks from harvest.
> View attachment 3159449
> View attachment 3159450


Thats soo awsome wish i had pest control like that!


----------



## Garden Boss (May 22, 2014)

Cool as shit garden guardians, beautiful plants also


----------



## nuggs (May 22, 2014)

that is cool ! are they native or did you locate them there?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 22, 2014)

here goes my first OD run! so far, amazed by the water retention in pots.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 22, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> here goes my first OD run! so far, amazed by the water retention in pots.


I see a couple of smart pots, wise choice


----------



## Guzias1 (May 22, 2014)

thanks! i will be ultimately moving into larger smart pots mid season. but had to get things going :]


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 22, 2014)

nuggs said:


> that is cool ! are they native or did you locate them there?


They just come. Hawaii is covered in geckos. I would guess that I have about 30-40 throughout my yard. I see'um in the house sometimes too.


----------



## green thumb115 (May 22, 2014)

Here they are in order of the pics god bud thats 2 weeks old,(the rest are week old)god bud, tutkahamin, larry og, quarkl twins one is allmost a week, and orange crush allmost a week as well..


----------



## mwooten102 (May 22, 2014)

The Casey Jones. 







Romulan

And what's this? 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doubletake (May 22, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> here goes my first OD run! so far, amazed by the water retention in pots.


 They will drink a lot more when there big and fill in those pots.


----------



## BcDigger (May 23, 2014)

Hello everyone, just like to introduce myself. I have been lurking around gathering info for 4 years on and off, but have never posted. I saw alot of the 2013 show and tell and wished I'd shared. So this year I decided I'd show off my grow. I'm not a veteran grower but Ive done a few. The strain is White Grizzly, I only grew one female last year and I seeded the earliest pistils and budded her out after. And she was the nicest plant I've ever grown. It was my first time making seeds and it worked out great! This year I'm keeping 5 females from seeds that I started on march 21st. I look forward to seeing all your gardens, and sharing mine. Feel free to ask any questions, I'll be uploading a few pics of last years plant so you can see the end results. Happy growing everyone!


----------



## green thumb115 (May 23, 2014)

Dammmnn that looks real tasty, i think i can smell it thru the screen lol nice job


----------



## BcDigger (May 23, 2014)

green thumb115 said:


> Dammmnn that looks real tasty, i think i can smell it thru the screen lol nice job


Thanks, it was very tasty. Has a unique flavour, kinda like an "old school" taste if that makes sense. I can't wait to see what it will be like without wasting energy on seed production this year.


----------



## green thumb115 (May 23, 2014)

Yea me too..good luck man!


----------



## Didi94 (May 23, 2014)

UPLOAD 
This was a shit week I'm really pissed off of this weather , however, here is an upload of my grow with the respective results of the climate .


----------



## BcDigger (May 23, 2014)

ouch, is that from hail?


----------



## Didi94 (May 23, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> ouch, is that from hail?


Yeah , it was totally unexpected!


----------



## BcDigger (May 23, 2014)

at least its still early, and will have time to recover.


----------



## Didi94 (May 23, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> at least its still early, and will have time to recover.


Yeah they have still plenty of time to recover


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 23, 2014)

Outdoor vs indoor. Can u tell which one is what? Same strain, soil, flower time, etc... but one was outdoor and the other indoor.


----------



## Didi94 (May 23, 2014)

I guess the lower one is indoor , and the two buds above are outdoor ?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 23, 2014)

Weather's been funny, lots of rain, lots of sun, hot and cold, warm and cool 
Kush is doing great though. Topped one, think the the little branches are about to take a spurt.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 23, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> I guess the lower one is indoor , and the two buds above are outdoor ?


Yes sir, you are correct


----------



## Didi94 (May 23, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Yes sir, you are correct


They are very similar though ! Good job.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 24, 2014)

Super Silver Haze bag seeds and Random Indica bagseeds

 
Some new sprouts gettin ready for the full season. Strains include: Seawarp, Seahash, and Stumbleweed. I also have some more strains on the way. Hopefully those get here soon enough. If not I'll just keep them from flowering to get some extra veg time and flower them at a later point in the season.


----------



## Incognito Bug (May 24, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Fast forward to same plant in August...
> 
> View attachment 2981630
> 
> ...


 How does THC degradation occur exactly?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 24, 2014)

This plant really stopped flowering and just went back to veg. Considering it's really long ass veg and flower times, could it make it to the year mark? She was planted back in November '13


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 24, 2014)

Pennywise↓




Got a question for maxsea users. What feeding schedule works best? 2 options on the bottle. Light feed every watering or heavy feed every 7-14 days? I got the 16-16-16 one. Had to get that shit off Amazon. They charged more for shipping than what it cost, wtf I was high when I ordered it and didn't notice.


----------



## fumble (May 24, 2014)

that is beautiful Dyna!


----------



## Letstrip (May 24, 2014)

Looking good all you northern hemisphereians!


----------



## Garden Boss (May 25, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Pennywise↓View attachment 3161565
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do a heavy feeding once a week


----------



## BcDigger (May 25, 2014)

Incognito Bug said:


> How does THC degradation occur exactly?


I believe it occurs as the plant is finishing its life cycle, once all the trichrome's have reached peak ripeness they begin to die off. Also improper handling when trimming and curing can damage and degrade thc


----------



## Sparkticus (May 25, 2014)

REALLY close now!


----------



## Didi94 (May 25, 2014)

Sparkticus said:


> REALLY close now! View attachment 3161858 View attachment 3161859 View attachment 3161860 View attachment 3161861 View attachment 3161862 View attachment 3161863


Respect ! What strain?


----------



## Sparkticus (May 25, 2014)

Dunno. Bagseed  Came from a good bag is all I can say.


----------



## Didi94 (May 25, 2014)

Sparkticus said:


> Dunno. Bagseed  Came from a good bag is all I can say.


Oh yeah definitely , this shit will be dope for sure


----------



## Sparkticus (May 25, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> Oh yeah definitely , this shit will be dope for sure


Thanks... sure smells like it.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 25, 2014)

Hope everyone is having an irie weekend. Take a minute and remember why we have this holiday. Some made the ultimate sacrifice for this country. I hate the federal government but that doesn't take away from those that volunteered to defend this country and didn't come home alive. Aloha.


----------



## BcDigger (May 25, 2014)

Here is my grow so far this year, all White Grizzly from seeds I made last year. As of now I'm keeping 5 ladies. I still have 1 slacker and 1 that hasn't shown preflowers that I might keep. Two of the keepers I have topped and lst, I made a last minute decision to try and root the tops I took off. If they root I will keep them as well. I am using a mixture of coco bricks and pro mix Hp as a medium


----------



## Husseinps (May 26, 2014)

Sparkticus said:


> Thanks... sure smells like it.


Sure bud pictures get the most likes,, haha


----------



## Carmarelo (May 26, 2014)

Trees are out


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

Well said Dyna!


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2014)

gonna hardin them off this week. killed some more crabgrass in the greenhouse and gonna prevenative spray the yard one more time for mites and other critters and put them out.

Mojo to your grow carmalo . Hows that Confi smoke MO ?

Lot of nice pics and new grows . Mojo to everyones grows !

Been busy upgrading my indoor room. 11 X 11 4k watts.


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2014)

Carmarelo said:


> Trees are out


Wait What?...........


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2014)

I feel you Dyna. Memorial Day is always difficult for me, I can't help but remember my fallen buddies....


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2014)




----------



## TWS (May 26, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2014)

It's about the guy's to your left & right............


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

It was a big hit at the BBQ


----------



## jbird74 (May 26, 2014)

Excellent posts TWS. Been on an Alice bender for the past few weeks. Happy growing all and thank you for sharing pix peeps


----------



## ruby fruit (May 26, 2014)

TWS said:


>


@TWS this is my all time favourite song mate and as you have gathered im from aust.As a coalition and friendly country of yours we are all lucky to have the free country we live in thanks to all people who have fought or are still fighting to keep it that way.Here comes the rooster.................


----------



## ruby fruit (May 26, 2014)

Its not fair I cant come to any bbqs


----------



## BcDigger (May 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> @TWS this is my all time favourite song mate and as you have gathered im from aust.As a coalition and friendly country of yours we are all lucky to have the free country we live in thanks to all people who have fought or are still fighting to keep it that way.Here comes the rooster.................


I am a Huge Alice in chains fan!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 26, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 1 of my 2 compost piles doing its thang.
> View attachment 3130749


Amazing how fast this stuff breaks down with a little help.
 
Gonna add some horse shit to it to speed things up a bit more. Get the piles nice and hot.


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It was a big hit at the BBQ


 A local BBQ ?


----------



## crazykiwi420 (May 26, 2014)

Some Malawi buds dried, harvested on 20th of May at 37.4 latitude.


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2014)

How I spent my time in Vietnam.......................


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Some Malawi buds dried, harvested on 20th of May at 37.4 latitude.View attachment 3163166
> 
> View attachment 3163165


 That shit is Fing straight up mang !



doublejj said:


> How I spent my time in Vietnam.......................


with all respect I reframed from posting the "Rooster" original vid for you guys that have been there from someone who has not.


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2014)

Thanks TWS, here a good version.......unplugged....
.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 26, 2014)

Happy memorial day. I spent mine extremely hungover, took 3 naps today. Current outdoor↓


----------



## crazykiwi420 (May 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> That shit is Fing straight up mang !


lol mang?.


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

"Mang" - Hispanic slang for "Man"

That Malawi looks perfect! How does it smoke? Numb your lips?


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

@TWS - It was in Yucaipa. Beautiful day (then I had to go and eat Carl's Jr on a holiday weekend - crap crew). I have not been so sick in a long time! Thankfully I had some nice buds to smoke. My throat is still shredded.

Dezracer came over to the Mo cave and helped me work on the screen house yesterday. We got it back on schedule. At this rate it might be finished by 4th of July 







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (May 27, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Some Malawi buds dried, harvested on 20th of May at 37.4 latitude.View attachment 3163166
> 
> View attachment 3163165


My mouth is drooling never tried that strain yummo


----------



## crazykiwi420 (May 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> "Mang" - Hispanic slang for "Man"
> 
> That Malawi looks perfect! How does it smoke? Numb your lips?


Still doesn't make sense to me but algood haha.

Haven't tried it yet until my tolerance break is over, kicks my dad's ass already apparently.
still has a bit of clear trichs but that's alright considering the bad season.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (May 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> My mouth is drooling never tried that strain yummo


Cheers man, turned out better than I thought. got 17 oz too.


----------



## Jozikins (May 27, 2014)

Trying real hard to get some where to start my outdoor for the season. Hopefully I'll be posting pics of '73 Oaxacan and Blue Dream in the sun real soon.


----------



## BcDigger (May 27, 2014)

I'm baby sitting my sisters canopy for a few days, she started her's 3 weeks later than I did, they're all looking very healthy but still in cups and starting to get lanky. All White Grizzly, from seeds she made last year. I will try to posts sporadic pics from her garden as well this year


----------



## BcDigger (May 27, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Some Malawi buds dried, harvested on 20th of May at 37.4 latitude.View attachment 3163166
> 
> View attachment 3163165


Is that Malawi a land race strain?


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2014)

Did some transplanting into 30 gallons. Should have got tan pots in hindsight but I think these will be fine as it doesn't get too hot in my area. Strains are Key Lime Pie,2 of my Gsc, wifi alien of, and Romulan x Time wreck some started flowering but they'll reveg soon like last year.







Cool romwreck that had 4 heads on one node . 






My ghetto garden is doing better than I expected already seeing small veggies. 






I'm also trying out a few different soil mixes this year.


----------



## BcDigger (May 27, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Did some transplanting into 30 gallons. Should have got tan pots in hindsight but I think these will be fine as it doesn't get too hot in my area. Strains are Key Lime Pie,2 of my Gsc, wifi alien of, and Romulan x Time wreck some started flowering but they'll reveg soon like last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, looks like that romwreck showed you where she wants to be topped lol! Can't wait to see what she does, very cool.


----------



## Carmarelo (May 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> gonna hardin them off this week. killed some more crabgrass in the greenhouse and gonna prevenative spray the yard one more time for mites and other critters and put them out.
> 
> Mojo to your grow carmalo . Hows that Confi smoke MO ?
> 
> ...


Pec Pec ong tit tit mo! lol! Jk Thanks brotha, Mojo to you all, everyone's grow's look absolutely fabulous and on point.


----------



## 757growin (May 27, 2014)

Heard my new favorite reggae song...
artist is mighty mystic. Song is called cali green. Puts a lil pride in this transplants cali heart. Would put a link and all but have no idea how to


----------



## 757growin (May 27, 2014)

Jozikins said:


> Trying real hard to get some where to start my outdoor for the season. Hopefully I'll be posting pics of '73 Oaxacan and Blue Dream in the sun real soon.


Hey start that deck and patio garden warriors thread... I should have a few nice ones on mine!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 27, 2014)

757growin said:


> Heard my new favorite reggae song...
> artist is mighty mystic. Song is called cali green. Puts a lil pride in this transplants cali heart. Would put a link and all but have no idea how to


----------



## 757growin (May 27, 2014)

Dude its like three in morn over there. Get some sleep but thanks


----------



## Garden Boss (May 27, 2014)

Pure Power Plant(Nirvana), over 4ft and in a 200 gallon smart pot.


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2014)

Oh Yeah GB....


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 27, 2014)

757growin said:


> Dude its like three in morn over there. Get some sleep but thanks


We're 3 hours behind cali. I'm up and at work already when I posted that.


----------



## SenorBrownWater (May 27, 2014)

Looks like they got a nice start...Thanks for the knowledge guys...
(just 65's and 18 gallon totes..no 100's this year...already regret it.)


----------



## SenorBrownWater (May 27, 2014)

Do the tan smart pots have thinner fabric than the black ones?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 27, 2014)

SenorBrownWater said:


> Do the tan smart pots have thinner fabric than the black ones?


I have the tan ones made by aurora. They are thicker than smart pots brand.


----------



## 9dan1el6 (May 27, 2014)

Good or bad for 3 weeks from seed


----------



## treemansbuds (May 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Pure Power Plant(Nirvana), over 4ft and in a 200 gallon smart pot.


Damn boss, what's she going to look like in October?
TMB-


----------



## Garden Boss (May 27, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Damn boss, what's she going to look like in October?
> TMB-


Hopefully something like this


----------



## treemansbuds (May 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Hopefully something like this


I think that's a bit over the fence line buddy.....LOL
TMB-


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2014)

Gb i wanted to ask you a question ... i put some clones out two weeks ago 2 started flowering i wanted to know what you think the best thing to do is? should i replace them? let them reveg? light dep so they can finish?


----------



## Garden Boss (May 27, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Gb i wanted to ask you a question ... i put some clones out two weeks ago 2 started flowering i wanted to know what you think the best thing to do is? should i replace them? let them reveg? light dep so they can finish?


Def light dep to finish, I haven't personally tried to reveg, I just hear its not preferable. There is still tons of time to restart.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2014)

Thank you bro! Yea last year one reveged on me it was garbage smoke i ended up giving it away!!! I wasn't sure if the actual reveg was the reason it was crap!!


----------



## pmt62382 (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Jozikins (May 27, 2014)

That's a good idea, lol first I need a deck or patio to grow on. My parents were looking forward to me using there deck again, but they had an active DA and retired sheriff move next door last month and kind of ruined everything. I'm sure they'll still do 2 or 3 small plants, but nothing like last year. I'd do it at my house but I live in the middle of the fucking scorching desert, haha.


757growin said:


> Hey start that deck and patio garden warriors thread... I should have a few nice ones on mine!


----------



## 9dan1el6 (May 27, 2014)

When would you say I should start feeding Fox farm nutes


9dan1el6 said:


> Good or bad for 3 weeks from seed View attachment 3163751


----------



## crazykiwi420 (May 27, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Is that Malawi a land race strain?


Yeah the strain is from Malawi, Africa. The version I grew(Ace Seeds) is not a feral landrace and is stable from the work of magical hands.
They used their original 'killer' phenotype which was extremely resinous but was rude in taste so they used other Malawi males to improve it.
A must grow strain imo.


----------



## BcDigger (May 27, 2014)

Nice I like stabilized, mostly sativa I suspect? my white grizzly is stabilized, It was bred for my area which is pretty much my top choice. Also I new it would finish early enough for me, last year it came off beginning of sept.


----------



## islandstyle (May 27, 2014)

2 weeks in the ground and going strong...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 28, 2014)

About 8 weeks ago I had a yellow droopy sick little barely rooted cutting. I didnt want to kill it so I stuck it in the ground in the corner of my garden. This is it today. It's not that big but it's the healthiest plant in my garden. Prefect color leaves. Something special about in the ground.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Magic Island soil! I bet it ends up being the best tasting too!

Found some pics of the Malawi buds from 2012:
















oh and these:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Carmarelo (May 28, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Pure Power Plant(Nirvana), over 4ft and in a 200 gallon smart pot.


Holy schnaps, GB grows plants like Hammer can dance... fast !


----------



## Smidge34 (May 28, 2014)

That is a LOT out of control for it just being late May GB. Be sure to get a pic the same day as the first day of the start of last year's grow GB please!


----------



## Didi94 (May 28, 2014)

My plants are still dameged of the hail last week but they're looking good so far except the hawaiian snow that still thinks it's flowering time ... -.-


----------



## norcal mmj (May 28, 2014)

outdoor season 2. got a 5 pack of cheese quake started and some old school clones train wreck and white rino. thinking about popping one more 5 pack. Using happy frog and ocean forest mix.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 28, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 3164206 About 8 weeks ago I had a yellow droopy sick little barely rooted cutting. I didnt want to kill it so I stuck it in the ground in the corner of my garden. This is it today. It's not that big but it's the healthiest plant in my garden. Prefect color leaves. Something special about in the ground.


this is a nice plant


----------



## Guzias1 (May 28, 2014)

loveeee this weather! nor cal

Far bottom right pic was taken at high noon. Got my ladies right under the sun. (between trees )






back at home with our monster arichoke !!


----------



## 757growin (May 28, 2014)

^^^nice artichokes. They have a festival this weekend by me for artichokes


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2014)

nice work


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

What are you feeding that monster!


----------



## treemansbuds (May 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Magic Island soil! I bet it ends up being the best tasting too!
> 
> Found some pics of the Malawi buds from 2012:
> 
> ...


My buddy about 15-18 years ago had some "Swazi" bud/seeds from Africa that was the bomb. Looked very similar to that Malawi bud. Since I started growing that Swazi has been on my mind.
TMB-


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

I have some Swazi seeds I got from a Maui grower.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 29, 2014)

that artichoke has just been growing alll year!

no special dirt, just simple soil blend from local nursery. shits fire though, everything in the bed just grows monster ! :]


----------



## fumble (May 29, 2014)

Niice Guzias1  I just harvested the last of my artichokes. Mine looked just like yours...been growing since last year. We had a non winter so it just never quit growing


----------



## treemansbuds (May 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have some Swazi seeds I got from a Maui grower.


OOOOO Really?
P.M. me when you get a chance.
TMB-


----------



## BcDigger (May 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> OOOOO Really?
> Any chance of you giving a few up? Trade? I have some nice strains you may be interested in. P.M. when you get a chance.
> TMB-


Is this allowed?( Trading genetics with other members) I'm kinda new here and don't know all the ins and outs. I know that some sites don't allow it.


----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Is this allowed?( Trading genetics with other members) I'm kinda new here and don't know all the ins and outs. I know that some sites don't allow it.


You should come to the BBQ's! lol!..........


----------



## mr sunshine (May 29, 2014)

Milky way!!!!! bin outside for 2 weeks!


----------



## BcDigger (May 29, 2014)

Th


doublejj said:


> You should come to the BBQ's! lol!..........


That would be great! Maybe someday i will.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 29, 2014)

if I was in America I would be cooking the bbq up for the members cos that's just the type of stoner I am : )


----------



## TokaLot (May 29, 2014)

*Still here peeps, Im super busy had to drive to Cali last weekend to move someone, had to fly back and was such in a rush didnt have time todo shit while i was there.

GB your shit looks on point like always.

Hope everyone is good. 

I will post pics when i have time, Built the boxes and am about to put the plants in this weekend.*


----------



## Sparkticus (May 30, 2014)

Few days to a week left. Trichs look good, just waitin out the last little bit of new growth =)


----------



## Garden Boss (May 30, 2014)

Sparkticus said:


> Few days to a week left. Trichs look good, just waitin out the last little bit of new growth =) View attachment 3166158 View attachment 3166159 View attachment 3166160


What strain? Looks amazing


----------



## Sparkticus (May 30, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> What strain? Looks amazing


Thank you =) Don't know =( Bagseed. It was an auto, though...harvest probably going to be day 80ish from sprout.


----------



## SFguy (May 30, 2014)

TWS said:


> topic discussion :
> In my opinion or do jars retain smell from other strains or older bud that you don't particularly like when putting a fresh strain in the same jar. Do you rinse or clean the jars ? with what ? soap and water don't cut the smell or resin on the side of the jar. Alcohol ? I have tried it on a couple but I can still smell the old smell.


I use alcohol and salt together the salt doesn't dissolve in the alcohol and helps to knock off all the trich heads that are stuck to the glass. Then I just rinse really good with hot water


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2014)

Dunno if this works for here but its outdoor  some healthy munchies

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SFguy (May 30, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Remember to wear sunscreen....lol


And bring a jacket too 
My weather is tempermental like that too gotta have layers to add or subtract. and always have a jacket in the trunk


----------



## SFguy (May 30, 2014)

Platinum bubba enjoying some Cali morning sun


ReCon in the makeshift cold frame it's still been getting down to low 50 so have domes over them temporarily


----------



## passthat2me (May 30, 2014)

Had to raise the greenhouse today, my girls are already 6ft +, they needed a bit more room...


----------



## treemansbuds (May 30, 2014)

RATTLESNAKE ALERT!
Look what I found in the garden today....


I don't like killing them, but me and my family, and my animals don't need any surprises while in the vegetable garden or on the property.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2014)

He was your best gopher hunter.......


----------



## TWS (May 30, 2014)

Nice kill TMB !


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 30, 2014)

Coming soon.


----------



## Metasynth (May 30, 2014)

I caught this little guy right outside my front door last year...I didn't wanna kill him, so I scooped him up with a couple rakes and put him into an empty garbage can, and took him a few hundred yards away from my house.


----------



## TWS (May 30, 2014)

look at the head on that bastard !


----------



## Metasynth (May 30, 2014)

TWS said:


> look at the head on that bastard !


Yeah, those are some baddass venom glands, ready to kill something...Baby rattlers like that one are the most dangerous too, cause when they bite they seldom regulate the amount of venom they inject, just blowing their whole load at once. The older ones often give a warning strike only containing a fraction of the amount of venom...Just enough to deter whatever is harassing them from continuing.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 30, 2014)

Nice killz there :O


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 30, 2014)

Finally finished construction enough to get some girls in the ground. This is my first year trying a greenhouse, hopefully I have enough air flow etc.  hope this works out.


----------



## BcDigger (May 30, 2014)

Whoa! No fuckin around!


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2014)

Those plants are pretty close together! Amazing building and the soil looks like farm soil!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 31, 2014)

passthat2me said:


> Had to raise the greenhouse today, my girls are already 6ft +, they needed a bit more room...


You don't think you are going to need a wider and/or longer greenhouse? those plants are really gonna bush out.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 31, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3166642 View attachment 3166643 View attachment 3166644 View attachment 3166645 View attachment 3166646 View attachment 3166647 View attachment 3166648 View attachment 3166649 View attachment 3166650 Finally finished construction enough to get some girls in the ground. This is my first year trying a greenhouse, hopefully I have enough air flow etc.  hope this works out.



Standing ovation bro


----------



## ruby fruit (May 31, 2014)

faaaaark


BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3166642 View attachment 3166643 View attachment 3166644 View attachment 3166645 View attachment 3166646 View attachment 3166647 View attachment 3166648 View attachment 3166649 View attachment 3166650 Finally finished construction enough to get some girls in the ground. This is my first year trying a greenhouse, hopefully I have enough air flow etc.  hope this works out.


----------



## Husseinps (May 31, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> RATTLESNAKE ALERT!
> Look what I found in the garden today....View attachment 3166263
> View attachment 3166264
> 
> ...


I understand you don't want any risk on your family. But like you, i also don't like killing them.
I use small dark glass bottles that i fill with tar. I spread them under big rocks just after the last rains. The smell simply repells them away. 
Be safe


----------



## Garden Boss (May 31, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3166642 View attachment 3166643 View attachment 3166644 View attachment 3166645 View attachment 3166646 View attachment 3166647 View attachment 3166648 View attachment 3166649 View attachment 3166650 Finally finished construction enough to get some girls in the ground. This is my first year trying a greenhouse, hopefully I have enough air flow etc.  hope this works out.


How many harvest to pay off that greenhouse? holy shit! that is a beauty. I am very happy to follow along this one, kick ass man


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 31, 2014)

Experienced GH men and women, what is a exceptable max temp? max humidity? Does it matter if your refreshing the air every few minutes? TY in advance for your replys. Ive always had the wind mess my outdoor up, dealing with only pests aand enviornment. Now im afraid i will come across bud rot etc, with a wetwall for cooling rh gets pretty high.


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Experienced GH men and women, what is a exceptable max temp? max humidity? Does it matter if your refreshing the air every few minutes? TY in advance for your replys. Ive always had the wind mess my outdoor up, dealing with only pests aand enviornment. Now im afraid i will come across bud rot etc, with a wetwall for cooling rh gets pretty high.


In my limited experience with greenhouses, humidity is not your friend. Hi-rh and you will be battling PM all season. I don't think there's any such thing as too much ventilation. What is "wetwall"?...good luck


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 31, 2014)

http://www.argosee.com.au/products/ventilation-cooling-heating/649/


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> http://www.argosee.com.au/products/ventilation-cooling-heating/649/


Wow pretty elaborate set-up. Do you know anyone growing Ganja with one?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 31, 2014)

Cant say I do, good point. Humidity can be kept around 40-70, lower if I dont turn the wall on. If history repeats during harvest season it will be very windy and dry here, fingers crossed. Also the gh gets flushed every minute or so with exhaust on. Ill have to tune it as I go


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 31, 2014)

8 weeks ago
 
Today↓


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 31, 2014)

One of those is topped and lst'd, the other is untouched. Haven't chopped and weighed yet but they look close in yeild. I'll let you guys and ladies know the outcome next week.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 31, 2014)

I started using maxsea 16-16-16. I fucking love it! Nobody in Hawaii sells it though. Gotta order it from Amazon and pay high shipping cost. I need a hook up in cali....


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2014)

Look's like things haven't changed much, this took me directly back to Vietnam...................


----------



## pmt62382 (May 31, 2014)

Peace


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2014)

That picture looks like heaven 

What strain is that Dyna? They look so frosty!


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Jun 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> RATTLESNAKE ALERT!
> Look what I found in the garden today....View attachment 3166263
> View attachment 3166264
> 
> ...


Dont like killing them either but if there around the house they gota go back forty let them be last thing I need is for me to run out to the truck barefoot and whamo.


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Jun 1, 2014)

First light dep gh harvest


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 1, 2014)

AdamBlack760 said:


> View attachment 3167477 View attachment 3167477 View attachment 3167478 View attachment 3167477 View attachment 3167478 View attachment 3167479First light dep gh harvest


Looks awesome man, very nice GH. What strains are you running?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2014)

AdamBlack760 said:


> View attachment 3167477 View attachment 3167477 View attachment 3167478 View attachment 3167477 View attachment 3167478 View attachment 3167479First light dep gh harvest


That's what I'm talking about! Beautiful...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 1, 2014)

Awesome dank!!!! looks stanky gj


----------



## passthat2me (Jun 1, 2014)

Great setup....if I only had the space.....I see absolutely nothing wrong here....everything is perfect...great job...!


----------



## SFguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Couple more recon going out


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 1, 2014)

Fed them yesterday. Been raining a lot lately.


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Jun 1, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Looks awesome man, very nice GH. What strains are you running?


Holy grail and cataract. Was thinking about geting rid of the cataract after not being to impressed with some indoor runs but in the gh it came out superb.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 1, 2014)

It's snake season allright...I just caught this little guy in my front yard and LET HIM GO IN MY GARDEN...Sweet. Do your thing, little dude! I think it's a banded morph brown california kingsnake...Or a really plain patterned gopher snake.


----------



## Hubey (Jun 1, 2014)

I keep reading dis thread, so.

2 weeks since outdoor transplant, overlooking their swamp. 8 plants. 4 BC early skunk and 4 random, I love the mystery! Hoping for more ladies then men but I'll be planting 9 auto fems within the next week. I live in Alberta so I only got so much time.
Dis'l be my third grow. So I'm new an by no means am I doing this for anyone but myself. So I'm sorry if my scale is un impressive.
I'm trying.
Keep up de good read an grow.
Pic is from phone so hope it comes out well enough.


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Jun 1, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Cant say I do, good point. Humidity can be kept around 40-70, lower if I dont turn the wall on. If history repeats during harvest season it will be very windy and dry here, fingers crossed. Also the gh gets flushed every minute or so with exhaust on. Ill have to tune it as I go


No tuneing needed get two thermostats and a humidity controller. 1st thermostat goes to endwall fans. Second thermostat plugs into humidity controller on humidifier side. Set 1st thermostat to 70 fans kick on great. Set humidity for 60 and 2nd thermostat to 80. Temps hit 80 pumps turn on wet wall working awesome. If rh hits 60 pumps kick off. 

Tips from experience. Set 1st thermostat center of greenhouse for average temp set second thermostat by endwall fans so all the greenhouse will be cooled. Play with temp differential I have mine set at 8* you want the evap pads to dry out helps with mold algae and pads deteriorateing.


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Jun 1, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Awesome dank!!!! looks stanky gj


Smell was crazy when croping. Had to kill end wall fans and get two bbqs running. Worked out had ribs and brisket after work was done.


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 1, 2014)

has anyone grown in these rubbermaid bins? or will sun penetrate the thin walls and affect the rootzone?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> has anyone grown in these rubbermaid bins? or will sun penetrate the thin walls and affect the rootzone?View attachment 3167828View attachment 3167828


You will be fine.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 1, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> has anyone grown in these rubbermaid bins? or will sun penetrate the thin walls and affect the rootzone?View attachment 3167828View attachment 3167828


yeah, you can wrap with burlap or cardboard to help protect from sun


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 1, 2014)

great thanks guys. i was just in need of a bigger container. i was feeling a little inadequate next to some of the 200gal smart pots.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 1, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> great thanks guys. i was just in need of a bigger container. i was feeling a little inadequate next to some of the 200gal smart pots.


I would drill a lot of 1/2 or smaller holes in the bottom. I would also layer 1-2 inches of perlite on the bottom of the tote to increase drainage.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 1, 2014)

ran out of 20 gallon pots this will work   Peace.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I would drill a lot of 1/2 or smaller holes in the bottom. I would also layer 1-2 inches of perlite on the bottom of the tote to increase drainage.


^ Exactly what I did. Except I used pea gravel that I rinsed well. Cheaper than perlite. I also drilled 1 hole in each side about 1 inch from the bottom of the tote.


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 1, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I would drill a lot of 1/2 or smaller holes in the bottom. I would also layer 1-2 inches of perlite on the bottom of the tote to increase drainage.


yes sir i drilled lots of holes. i dont have any pearlite but im using promix hp so hopefully i dont have drainage issues


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 1, 2014)

@Hubey 

I look forward to this grow, what part of Alberta? How early does that skunk finish? I'm growing white grizzly originally from kootenay mtn seed co. Last year it finished sept 9. Might be good for your area. I gave some wg seeds I made to a coworker all the way up in manning that he's gonna try outside.


----------



## SFguy (Jun 1, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> great thanks guys. i was just in need of a bigger container. i was feeling a little inadequate next to some of the 200gal smart pots.


You and me both buddy


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2014)

Babies soakin it up.


 Found this little guy when I was weeding. I have been finding thrips here and there so I decided he would be right at home in the screenhouse. He seems to be loving every lil bit of it. Like a thrip vacuum. Hopefully he sticks around for when the grasshoppers start comin 


Non-beneficial insects


----------



## SFguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Done
Made a couple gopher baskets for these ones I showed the other day the pots were just buried to keep them from drying up


----------



## YouLoseCarlMiller419.68 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello other Druids. I'm doing a grow on my roof.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 2, 2014)

YouLoseCarlMiller419.68 said:


> Hello other Druids. I'm doing a grow on my roof.


Done it before ? On a roof I mean


----------



## YouLoseCarlMiller419.68 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi! I am only a 1st level grower


----------



## hellacrusty (Jun 2, 2014)

First time grower. This is on a balcony in the PNW. 18 days from clone. How am I looking? Tahoe OG.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 2, 2014)

hellacrusty said:


> First time grower. This is on a balcony in the PNW. 18 days from clone. How am I looking? Tahoe OG.


looking good man


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's an update of my 5 girls for the start of June.
They should really start taking off now. The topped plants are finally adjusted and the new shoots are growing more everyday. I've been making a few adjustments with irrigation, container placement/size, and trimming back surrounding foliage to get the max direct sun. I'm still about an hour and a half short of what I would like them to get, but it's the best I can do. All I need is around a pound so I should be able to achieve my goal.

Happy growing everyone.


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 2, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Babies soakin it up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168146 Found this little guy when I was weeding. I have been finding thrips here and there so I decided he would be right at home in the screenhouse. He seems to be loving every lil bit of it. Like a thrip vacuum. Hopefully he sticks around for when the grasshoppers start comin
> ...



I love when they patrol my plants! I have soooooo many in my area! here's a pic I took last season.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 2, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> View attachment 3168506
> 
> 
> I love when they patrol my plants! I have soooooo many in my area! here's a pic I took last season.


Theyre like little guard bugs lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## YouLoseCarlMiller419.68 (Jun 2, 2014)

Good morning all. Introductions are in order:

Left to right, Harlequin & Black Water, clones I acquired from Elemental Wellness. 24 hour light from dual LED and sunlight. Put on roof and transplanted to 5 gal smart pots yesterday.



Here is a Platnium Bubba, from PO Genetics, start of week 4




Girl Scout Cookies, same as Bubba



Louie 13 from PO Genetics, start of week 8


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 2, 2014)

AdamBlack760 said:


> No tuneing needed get two thermostats and a humidity controller. 1st thermostat goes to endwall fans. Second thermostat plugs into humidity controller on humidifier side. Set 1st thermostat to 70 fans kick on great. Set humidity for 60 and 2nd thermostat to 80. Temps hit 80 pumps turn on wet wall working awesome. If rh hits 60 pumps kick off.
> 
> Tips from experience. Set 1st thermostat center of greenhouse for average temp set second thermostat by endwall fans so all the greenhouse will be cooled. Play with temp differential I have mine set at 8* you want the evap pads to dry out helps with mold algae and pads deteriorateing.




Thank you very much!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 2, 2014)

hellllll of a day. moved down the food about 500ft of downhill zig zag walking, and ran the water line, (luckily down hill!!)








to do:
fence off the dear.
one more bin of food.
transplant to 25Gallon smart pots :]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 2, 2014)

Stormy days are ahead in the tropic. Hopefully we'll make it through


----------



## TWS (Jun 2, 2014)

YouLoseCarlMiller419.68 said:


> Good morning all. Introductions are in order:
> 
> Left to right, Harlequin & Black Water, clones I acquired from Elemental Wellness. 24 hour light from dual LED and sunlight. Put on roof and transplanted to 5 gal smart pots yesterday.
> 
> ...


 That Louie looks Phatt ! Very nice. I have one from PO too. Indoor on week 6. How many weeks do you run her ? Did you start her in Flower indoors / Makes me want to put one outside.


----------



## YouLoseCarlMiller419.68 (Jun 2, 2014)

TWS said:


> That Louie looks Phatt ! Very nice. I have one from PO too. Indoor on week 6. How many weeks do you run her ? Did you start her in Flower indoors / Makes me want to put one outside.


High TWS! Let me give you Loo's backstory...


Everyone starts out in my LED closet for 24/0 light schedule


Outgrew my closet in no time and put em outside


First time growing this so I will just use my USB scope and use the force!


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Jun 2, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Thank you very much!!


Not sure of your climate but I still i pull shade cloth when days break 100*


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Jun 2, 2014)

No sure how hard it would be with your scale of greenhouse but might be diffrent for u with the opaque top.


----------



## oregongrowpros (Jun 2, 2014)

all females so far


----------



## oregongrowpros (Jun 2, 2014)

my other 3 are feminized, these are reg's, so was worried


----------



## Hubey (Jun 2, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> @Hubey
> 
> I look forward to this grow, what part of Alberta? How early does that skunk finish? I'm growing white grizzly originally from kootenay mtn seed co. Last year it finished sept 9. Might be good for your area. I gave some wg seeds I made to a coworker all the way up in manning that he's gonna try outside.


Edmonton Alberta would be the closest city to me.
I am pretty sure it was early sept. the skunk finished last year. It was a seedy mess. I ignorantly thought I'd let a male go an get a "few" seeds. Learning the hard/stupid way is still learning. I have an abundance of the seeds.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 2, 2014)

Hubey said:


> Edmonton Alberta would be the closest city to me.
> I am pretty sure it was early sept. the skunk finished last year. It was a seedy mess. I ignorantly thought I'd let a male go an get a "few" seeds. Learning the hard/stupid way is still learning. I have an abundance of the seeds.


I did some open pollination earlier this year. I got hundreds of seeds from 2 little females. I did some controlled pollination also, got hundreds of seeds from that too. A little pollen goes a long way


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 2, 2014)

Hubey said:


> Edmonton Alberta would be the closest city to me.
> I am pretty sure it was early sept. the skunk finished last year. It was a seedy mess. I ignorantly thought I'd let a male go an get a "few" seeds. Learning the hard/stupid way is still learning. I have an abundance of the seeds.


nice i was born in edmonton, my parents live in st.albert. i lucked out with my seed project. i just kept my male in a pot next to my female and just the earliest pistils were pollinated, then i culled the male. i ended up with 120 nice seeds out of 6oz.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 2, 2014)

Yabba dabba do..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 2, 2014)

@bcdigg


Dyna Ryda said:


> I did some open pollination earlier this year. I got hundreds of seeds from 2 little females. I did some controlled pollination also, got hundreds of seeds from that too. A little pollen goes a long way


Was your controlled pollination indoors??


----------



## timwarrior (Jun 3, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Pure Power Plant(Nirvana), over 4ft and in a 200 gallon smart pot.


Garden boss where did you purchase your wire fencing as I will need some soon? Love your garden.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 3, 2014)

timwarrior said:


> Garden boss where did you purchase your wire fencing as I will need some soon? Love your garden.


Any building supply store should carry it, My roll is47"x330' and was $140
http://www.homedepot.com/p/FARMGARD-47-in-x-330-ft-Field-Fence-with-Galvanized-Steel-Class-1-Coating-348106B/202025613?cm_sp=BazVoice-_-RLP-_-202025613-_-x


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 3, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @bcdigg
> 
> Was your controlled pollination indoors??


mine was outdoor


----------



## timwarrior (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you. I have a three foot tall sour d #2 that I need to corral.


----------



## spankdizz (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 3, 2014)

@BcDigger sweet. Seeds throughout all the buds or just partial?

@Dyna Ryda how did you do your controlled pollination?


----------



## SFguy (Jun 3, 2014)

View attachment 3169585
The fencing is 5inx5in squares
And 5" tall for size reference

View attachment 3169588

View attachment 3169590


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 3, 2014)

Starting the day with inspiration


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 3, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @BcDigger sweet. Seeds throughout all the buds or just partial?
> 
> @Dyna Ryda how did you do your controlled pollination?


yes it was sweet  , i was very pleased as it was my first attempt a seed prodction. All the seeds developed in the lower portions of the buds which was very nice. no more than 2 or 3 seeds in each bud. I was able to pull 90%of them out while trimming. and mamy buds had no seeds at all. This is just a theory but since i seeded early I think it made her crave more pollen, so i think she still put alot of energy back into resin production once the seeds were made so i never lost much quaility.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 3, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @BcDigger sweet. Seeds throughout all the buds or just partial?
> 
> @Dyna Ryda how did you do your controlled pollination?


Male was inside, got pollen from him in a bag, brushed on one branch of my outdoor widow. Pretty easy stuff. I pollinate at 3 weeks, harvest at 8 weeks. Seeds need 4-5 weeks to mature.


----------



## Didi94 (Jun 3, 2014)

YouLoseCarlMiller419.68 said:


> Good morning all. Introductions are in order:
> 
> Left to right, Harlequin & Black Water, clones I acquired from Elemental Wellness. 24 hour light from dual LED and sunlight. Put on roof and transplanted to 5 gal smart pots yesterday.
> 
> ...



Wow , now that's what i'm talking about !!! good job


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 3, 2014)

Forecast is: humidity above 75% for the foreseeable future, lots of precipitation.


----------



## TWS (Jun 3, 2014)

OK ! we were official out and in the ground Sunday June first. Not exactly on point as when I transplanted I noticed whats believed to be Root aphids and brown roots with no feeder roots. So they are a little Hungry and have some mending to do after I finish treating for RA's. These little fukers are like the damn plague around here in soil. I think they fly in when the door is open for the dogs. Bayer tree and shrub will take care of them. I have all ready seen some mite damage so will deal with that too. Gonna be a buggy season I suppose.

The line up is LA confidential , MK Ultra , Cherry pie with four more open spots to fill . Im waiting for Some Hukleberry and Blue Heron to root for above ground pots to fill my Recs.








Garden this year .



Huckleberry pheno at 6 weeks


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2014)

Your veggies look massive!


----------



## TWS (Jun 3, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3169663 Starting the day with inspiration


 Always luv a burning man. lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 3, 2014)

spankdizz said:


> View attachment 3169613 View attachment 3169613View attachment 3169614 View attachment 3169615 View attachment 3169616


 Those guys are gonna engulf that dog run ! lol.


----------



## crossfade69 (Jun 3, 2014)

Looking good everyone,tws that huckleberry looks good very fuzzy looking mmm.


----------



## spankdizz (Jun 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> Those guys are gonna engulf that dog run ! lol.


well im hoping they aren't guys lol since all are showinf female preflowers and yes they are its going to be full in there come october no worries


----------



## 757growin (Jun 3, 2014)

Mofoos blue dream and Scott's og.. been tied down and tortured. Ready for transplant tomorrow.


----------



## RASTA808 (Jun 4, 2014)

Guerilla Ryder Autoflower week 6 from seed. Check Hawaii outdoor grow journal https://www.rollitup.org/t/hawaii-outdoor-autoflower-grow.827584/#post-10569113


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice MK ultra, ive nevr grown it but I have some this year, along with brotherhood og, ghost rider, boss hog, larry og, tahoe og, wild thai, blue hash, 818 headband,fire alien master, white fire og, bubbas widow, and some green crack cross's I got from an indoor mistake. Hope this Mk ultra turns out nice I have high hope for it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> OK ! we were official out and in the ground Sunday June first. Not exactly on point as when I transplanted I noticed whats believed to be Root aphids and brown roots with no feeder roots. So they are a little Hungry and have some mending to do after I finish treating for RA's. These little fukers are like the damn plague around here in soil. I think they fly in when the door is open for the dogs. Bayer tree and shrub will take care of them. I have all ready seen some mite damage so will deal with that too. Gonna be a buggy season I suppose.
> 
> The line up is LA confidential , MK Ultra , Cherry pie with four more open spots to fill . Im waiting for Some Hukleberry and Blue Heron to root for above ground pots to fill my Recs.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention the RA's. I just noticed some ants farming aphids in my veg greenhouse. SOB's are gonna get it though first thing tomorrow. It's just one of those years out here with the dryness combined with the heat. Perfect breeding conditions for the insects and mites. I like to bring daddy long legs and jumping spiders(if I can catch them) into the garden to help clean up a bit. Have to be real proactive this year. I have never had so many problems with insects before. This is bullshit if you ask me lol. Last week it was thrips and now aphids. Been seeing adult grasshoppers now too. smh  bugs


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 4, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Funny you should mention the RA's. I just noticed some ants farming aphids in my veg greenhouse. SOB's are gonna get it though first thing tomorrow. It's just one of those years out here with the dryness combined with the heat. Perfect breeding conditions for the insects and mites. I like to bring daddy long legs and jumping spiders(if I can catch them) into the garden to help clean up a bit. Have to be real proactive this year. I have never had so many problems with insects before. This is bullshit if you ask me lol. Last week it was thrips and now aphids. Been seeing adult grasshoppers now too. smh  bugs


I have an image of stoners trying to catch jumping spiders in their gardens lol


----------



## jdubwetherell1988 (Jun 4, 2014)

OG Kush, outdoor Florida. VEG- Day 59, homemade organic soil mixture, just transplanted her out of a 2 liter container 
Into a 5 gallon bucket, thats why shes lookin kinda sad, normally she's perked up reaching for the sun, thats when you know your plant is happy and healthy.


----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 4, 2014)

I sat frozen for about a half hour but could not get her,  ... to land on her, . I have a huge monarch butterfly that dances around the plant teasing me with a Nat Geo worthy shot, as well. Where's the pollen when you need it?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 4, 2014)

@ruby fruit Those buggers are fast I tell you. And it feels like they are lookin straight at you when they're jumpin around. Kinda creepy.


----------



## jdubwetherell1988 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sparkticus said:


> I sat frozen for about a half hour but could not get her, View attachment 3170469 ... to land on her, View attachment 3170471. I have a huge monarch butterfly that dances around the plant teasing me with a Nat Geo worthy shot, as well. Where's the pollen when you need it?



And they'll leave their larvae in your plants leaves sucking up nutrients and leaf mining through your leaves. Chomp chomp chomp lol


----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 4, 2014)

jdubwetherell1988 said:


> And they'll leave their larvae in your plants leaves sucking up nutrients and leaf mining through your leaves. Chomp chomp chomp lol


no they wont...   =)


----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 4, 2014)

jdubwetherell1988 said:


> And they'll leave their larvae in your plants leaves sucking up nutrients and leaf mining through your leaves. Chomp chomp chomp lol


I pick off the silly little moths that leave budworms, haha.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 4, 2014)

Went out today, stopped raining at least for now. Auto is getting close, gotta feed with blooming nutes one last time. It's winning against humidity right now, but I know it's a battle I might lose once it really packs. Gonna trim the kush in a few days, less but not completely without popcorn


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 4, 2014)

@gR33nDav3l0l nice bud porn man


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 4, 2014)

I like the dandelion seed stuck to the bud on pic 5


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 4, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @gR33nDav3l0l nice bud porn man


Thanks man


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 4, 2014)

for anyone in the santa cruiz area :]]


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 4, 2014)

p.s. that is a light schedule, and it is impossible to read, sorry :[
good luck guys! got light schedule off http://www.timeanddate.com/


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 4, 2014)

Chance of rain 0%???? Oh you lucky bastards.
I got a 100% chance of rain tomorrow


----------



## TWS (Jun 4, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Nice MK ultra, ive nevr grown it but I have some this year, along with brotherhood og, ghost rider, boss hog, larry og, tahoe og, wild thai, blue hash, 818 headband,fire alien master, white fire og, bubbas widow, and some green crack cross's I got from an indoor mistake. Hope this Mk ultra turns out nice I have high hope for it.


Out off a dozen strains I have around , MK ultra is a favorite and she throws down too. Strong High with OG tones .











FresnoFarmer said:


> Funny you should mention the RA's. I just noticed some ants farming aphids in my veg greenhouse. SOB's are gonna get it though first thing tomorrow. It's just one of those years out here with the dryness combined with the heat. Perfect breeding conditions for the insects and mites. I like to bring daddy long legs and jumping spiders(if I can catch them) into the garden to help clean up a bit. Have to be real proactive this year. I have never had so many problems with insects before. This is bullshit if you ask me lol. Last week it was thrips and now aphids. Been seeing adult grasshoppers now too. smh  bugs


 Crap Frezz ! you ain't lying. I had Thrips indoor too. Spinosad fixed em good. Fing grasshoppers are pillaging my vegetable garden. Really don't have a fix for those bastards.



FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3170805


 Fing Fresno ! Hooootttttttt ! Atleast we are staying below the hump so far in the Dez. mid 90's


----------



## TWS (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Jun 4, 2014)

Check out this little guy getting high and paranoid... lol


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2014)

In the Tool kit tonight ugh TWS?


----------



## TWS (Jun 4, 2014)

lol. yepp, got the Tool bags on ........


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> Out off a dozen strains I have around , MK ultra is a favorite and she throws down too. Strong High with OG tones .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a bunch of lizards in my veggie garden that take care of the grasshoppers. I have not seen any damage from the grasshoppers yet. They mostly feed on the bushes around the garden, which is fine by me. When I see them I just spray with heavy Neem Oil solution. This is said to sterilize them and keep them from reproducing. Idk how true it is. But it is like a game. I put my hand pump sprayer on the stream setting and use them as target practice. Since spraying spinosad in my light dep screenhouse I have not seen 1 damn thrip!! Spinosad rocked their asses. I have recently found out I have beneficial parasitic wasps in my veggie garden protecting my squash, tomatoes, and cucumbers. Pretty cool, I always see them on my pepper plants. And I figured they were predatory wasps, so I let them be. I researched them and I was right. Pretty cool. I just need to figure out how to get some into the veg screenhouse now lol.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> Out off a dozen strains I have around , MK ultra is a favorite and she throws down too. Strong High with OG tones.


Is she from seed or clone?


----------



## TWS (Jun 4, 2014)

It's a clone from seed compliments from FM.


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 4, 2014)

TWS said:


>


Lol I remember watching this video when 10000 days first came out


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> It's a clone from seed compliments from FM.


FMILY? is he protesting the new site?


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 4, 2014)

How do you post youtube videos??


----------



## TWS (Jun 4, 2014)

yes from FMILY . No he's working on some personal things, wishes he was her but has to take care of some things.


----------



## TWS (Jun 4, 2014)

Theres a little tape video looking thing above where you type your post. click that then pastes the URL.


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 4, 2014)

I was stuck in a traffic jam today and thought of this one. Love me some reggae
Thanks @TWS


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> yes from FMILY . No he's working on some personal things, wishes he was her but has to take care of some things.


Damn, well I hope all goes well for him.


----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 4, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I have a bunch of lizards in my veggie garden that take care of the grasshoppers. I have not seen any damage from the grasshoppers yet. They mostly feed on the bushes around the garden, which is fine by me. When I see them I just spray with heavy Neem Oil solution. This is said to sterilize them and keep them from reproducing. Idk how true it is. But it is like a game. I put my hand pump sprayer on the stream setting and use them as target practice. Since spraying spinosad in my light dep screenhouse I have not seen 1 damn thrip!! Spinosad rocked their asses. I have recently found out I have beneficial parasitic wasps in my veggie garden protecting my squash, tomatoes, and cucumbers. Pretty cool, I always see them on my pepper plants. And I figured they were predatory wasps, so I let them be. I researched them and I was right. Pretty cool. I just need to figure out how to get some into the veg screenhouse now lol.


Nature is awesome. There's literally a piece of me that feels bad because I'm cutting down this lizards home soon. She has diligently stood watch night after night.  On the bright side, she'll have more homes to choose from soon  
I'll tell you though, I am noticing the decline and missing the bees man. I'm hand pollinating some of my veggies because I got no good bee action.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 4, 2014)

Luckily I have a few flower bushes surrounding my garden. I have a large tree that drops these white and......I wanna say "magenta" colored flowers right onto my garden bed. The Bees love this tree.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

That MKU looks amazing TWS! I have a male of it that I am going to be making some crosses with. Can't wait to see what it can do


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 5, 2014)

grow as fast as they spit...


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh yeah Techaninna!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 5, 2014)

Tahoe og, larry og and fire alien master taking in the afternoon sun. Forgot to snap the MK's but those lil buggers have adjusted just fine. Thermostats up and running, tyty. Anyone grown the Wild Thai, was a freebee few months back. That lizard is way cooler then the gieco lizard.


----------



## TWS (Jun 6, 2014)

nice strain line up.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 6, 2014)

Need some new beans...think about...

DESCRIPTION
PRICE
QUANTITY
TOTAL
REMOVE

Secret Valley Seeds Top Dollar
15 seeds (Regular)
$66.96
$66.96


Emerald Triangle Seeds Grapefruit Krush
06 seeds (Regular)
$55.24
$55.24


Bodhi Seeds Mothers Milk
11 seeds (Regular)
$83.70
$83.70


Medicann Seeds Kush Fromage
03 seeds (Feminized)
$31.80
$31.80

UFO FREEBIES

T H Seeds Lambo
$0.00
REGULAR SEED

T H Seeds Sage 'n' Sour
$0.00
REGULAR SEED

T H Seeds The Hog
$0.00
REGULAR SEED

T H Seeds Wreckage
$0.00
REGULAR SEED

Cali Connection Seeds Girl Scout Cookies
$0.00
REGULAR SEED
PROMOTIONAL FREEBIES

Bodhi Seeds Synergy
$0.00
Bodhi Seeds Promotion

Medicann Seeds Mazari Grape
$0.00
Medicann Promo


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## BcDigger (Jun 6, 2014)

Thats an oldie  glad to see theres a few technicians around. the latest album "something else" is so good! theyre even playing the single on sirius xm faction. Ive ben a tech n9ne fan almost half my life now. Heres a pick of my old ass techn9ne hockey jersey, signed by tech, krizz kalico, and bigscoob.


----------



## timwarrior (Jun 6, 2014)

Here is my line up. The first three are sour d #2 and the second is og kush.


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 6, 2014)

those sd will be huge! lookin good!


----------



## timwarrior (Jun 6, 2014)

I know its barely the beginning of june and its already 3 plus feet.


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 6, 2014)

True OG.


----------



## hellacrusty (Jun 6, 2014)

At 3 weeks and 2 days. I initially topped and then decided to do some LST. 

Tahoe OG growing outdoor south facing balcony in a 5 gallon container.

I started off using some shitty scott's fertilizer and have some Jack's Advanced Nutrients on the way. 

How am I looking? Any tips? My soil is whack, but it's too late now (or is it? Help a brother out).


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks great - scrog the shit out of it!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## timwarrior (Jun 6, 2014)

hellacrusty said:


> At 3 weeks and 2 days. I initially topped and then decided to do some LST.
> 
> Tahoe OG growing outdoor south facing balcony in a 5 gallon container.
> 
> ...


Looking good. Just let them do there thing. It will take care of itself. As growers we are all impatient and want things to grow fast. I guess it is the internet age. Instant gratification.


----------



## hellacrusty (Jun 6, 2014)

timwarrior said:


> Looking good. Just let them do there thing. It will take care of itself. As growers we are all impatient and want things to grow fast. I guess it is the internet age. Instant gratification.


Yeah, it's my first time growing this, along with vegetables and herbs. I tend to check them multiple times a day. Since I've never done it, it's really exciting to see the development even over a few hours.


----------



## timwarrior (Jun 6, 2014)

hellacrusty said:


> Yeah, it's my first time growing this, along with vegetables and herbs. I tend to check them multiple times a day. Since I've never done it, it's really exciting to see the development even over a few hours.


I am the same way. I go out there every hour to check on them. I am addicted. I also have some veggies going. Just always check the under sides of leaves to make sure no bugs.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2014)

I hated gardening when I was younger because I would check them so often and nothing happened. Now it is like weeks at a time and I am like WOW look at how much they have grown and look at all of the strawberries!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 6, 2014)

Whats the og kush thats so populer I know talking bout seed banks is a no no here but I cant find it in herb###


timwarrior said:


> Here is my line up. The first three are sour d #2 and the second is og kush.


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 6, 2014)

Why is it a no no to talk about seed banks?


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 6, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


>


Have not heard this song in like 8-9 years!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2014)

Blast from the


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Why is it a no no to talk about seed banks?


I just gathered noone on here is allowed to do much about seed banks digger thats all if anyine can tell me wat og kush I should be looking for ill be happy lol


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Jun 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I hated gardening when I was younger because I would check them so often and nothing happened. Now it is like weeks at a time and I am like WOW look at how much they have grown and look at all of the strawberries!


All of my fucking this....


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Jun 7, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Why is it a no no to talk about seed banks?


I have no clue what this convo was about....but I am willing to say 'marketing' is the answer.....


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Whats the og kush thats so populer I know talking bout seed banks is a no no here but I cant find it in herb###


 You can talk about any seed bank you wish. There is a section for nothing but. Im pretty sure you just can't advertise or Rep one if you are employed by one.

" OG Kush " is the original.
Definetly a strain I would like to aquire myself.

Clone only info
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/OG_Kush/Clone_Only_Strains/


Seed form from Dinafem.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/OG_Kush/Dinafem/



OG kush # 18 pheno from Reserva privada.

I have some of these but have yet to run them . There is all so a purple version.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/The_OG_Nr18/Reserva_Privada/


----------



## Didi94 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## norcal mmj (Jun 7, 2014)

Here is a update from my patio. 3 weeks old 5 pack of cheese quake.4 mother plants that a friend gave me.the little one is jesus og clone that looks super sativa and the others are white rhino and train wreck


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2014)

Milky way!!!!!! I fim'd 5 Branches On Monday AND 5 More Yesterday when it's all said and done she should have 70 heads!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> You can talk about any seed bank you wish. There is a section for nothing but. Im pretty sure you just can't advertise or Rep one if you are employed by one.thanks for the info TWS sorry bout the confusion yest to all u other guys regarding the seed banks I think I had one to many cookies
> 
> " OG Kush " is the original.
> Definetly a strain I would like to aquire myself.
> ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


>


 I found the OG kush you guys talk about cheers...


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 8, 2014)

danky doddle from kc brains and brains choice also for kc brains here in coastal maine on the island let see what happens good luck to all growers this season


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 8, 2014)

Quick update...
Key lime pie getting her roots settled in the 30 gallon

,

My bagseed clone of gsc interested to see how this one does outdoors.





Another gsc that flowered when I put her out (DERP)



WiFi alien og I put out way too early that is reveging. 


ROMwreck in 30 gallon


Romwreck in 7 gallon that i topped for 4 heads at one node last update. Might put this one in the ground when she outgrows this 7 gallon. I have 3 extra bags of soil and some left over compost so i might as well use them up right ?


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 8, 2014)

And here's some of the seasons first veggies that popped up.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 8, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Quick update...
> Key lime pie getting her roots settled in the 30 gallon
> 
> ,
> ...


Looks awesome, I've heard RomWreck get's huge


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 8, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Looks awesome, I've heard RomWreck get's huge


Thanks bro . You mean to tell me someone already crossed romulan with time wreck? I made these seeds 2 years ago and this is my first time running them outdoors. might have to think of a different name if Romwreck is already a thing .


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 8, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Thanks bro . You mean to tell me someone already crossed romulan with time wreck? I made these seeds 2 years ago and this is my first time running them outdoors. might have to think of a different name if Romwreck is already a thing .


I may be wrong, but I believe it's in the Jorge Cervantes Grow Bible. I don't remember it being named 'RomWreck'.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I may be wrong, but I believe it's in the Jorge Cervantes Grow Bible. I don't remember it being named 'RomWreck'.


 ....ive heard gd things about the straight romulan outdoors... is gsc able to be brought from seed stores ? If so any advice as to the best brand ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 8, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> ....ive heard gd things about the straight romulan outdoors... is gsc able to be brought from seed stores ? If so any advice as to the best brand ?


Not the 'real GSC', she's clone only and so faked it's head spinning. I've seen a dozen variations (clones) of it growing outdoors last season SMDH, because of lying dispensary owners and profiteers. My buddy grew the Cali Connection version of it. I thought it turned out nice, but not the real deal.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2014)

I've grown 3 diff version of GSC.....the latest one I have is a keeper, real or not.


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 8, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I just gathered noone on here is allowed to do much about seed banks digger thats all if anyine can tell me wat og kush I should be looking for ill be happy lol


True OG from Elemental Seeds.. Dank. Nice lemony taste and aroma, coupled with a very relaxed yet uplifting and focused high makes this one a real treat!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2014)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3174051
> I've grown 3 diff version of GSC.....the latest one I have is a keeper, real or not.


Looks super dense!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 8, 2014)

Been doing some adjustments


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2014)

Sour grape kush I grew last year harvested on September 23rd 2013 I got the seeds from Marijuanas seeds nl. .




Girlscout cookies I got at a club in central california harvested Oct 6th 2013

They both have bin curing for about 7 months!I took these pics today!


----------



## 420mon (Jun 9, 2014)

well mon is in flower now, took a few nugs like 2-3 weeks early just to check em out, the tops were getting too dense.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 9, 2014)

420mon said:


> well mon is in flower now, took a few nugs like 2-3 weeks early just to check em out, the tops were getting too dense.


Looking sweet, what strain of purple in pic 4?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 9, 2014)

Orange Bud


----------



## 420mon (Jun 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Looking sweet, what strain of purple in pic 4?


mon not sure, mon popped like 12 beans all blockhead, got 6 females one turned purple....Mon took clones of all, but mon does not know what it is. Mon thinks could be mixed seed or is it possible one sister turns purple? Mon blockhead last year did turn purple too but only at end of season when was cold. 

Besides the nice color, nothing special probably wont run it again, the green blockhead is way way better in density, taste, smell and grew the best, it just impressed mon much more. Mon will do more of the green one.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 9, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> 8 weeks ago
> View attachment 3167292
> Today↓
> View attachment 3167293


Ended up with a little over 7 zips from these 2. They were within a gram of each other in final weight, but I think the untopped one has better flowers. Not topping this strain anymore.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 9, 2014)

Your weed looks very good dyna!!!


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey everyone i gotta piss test for work coming up this week. anyone use cleaners?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 9, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Your weed looks very good dyna!!!


We don't call it weed. .... I'm a


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 9, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Hey everyone i gotta piss test for work coming up this week. anyone use cleaners?


Fake piss, it works


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Hey everyone i gotta piss test for work coming up this week. anyone use cleaners?


 don't use fake piss unless your willing to get the sack if caught........if its a piss test that shows 100ugl limit then 2 litres of water two hours before the test then have a piss.then 2 more litres of water 45 mins before the test and piss a bit before you piss in the tester try to get the middle part of your piss lol......this works if only smoking around a a third of an ounce monthly anymore than that your gonna have to be drinking this sort of water amount for a few days prior


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 9, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Fake piss, it works


cant be fake, to many fails with fake piss in the oilfield. im usually more prepared but i wasnt exoecting a call for 2 more weeks. ive been slamming back the cranbery juice


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> cant be fake, to many fails with fake piss in the oilfield. im usually more prepared but i wasnt exoecting a call for 2 more weeks. ive been slamming back the cranbery juice


 do you get URAL over there ?its like a bladder cleaner you need to be doing that for a week then water to water it down as much as you can prior.....that's all that works for me


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 9, 2014)

i dont think i have a week, probably 3 or 4 days, gonna try and burn fat like crazy and then pig out and build a new layer of fat cells without thc stored, and just stick to my cranberry juice and a cleanse drink my wife made for me


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 9, 2014)

So, this plant has had an interesting and eventful life, from transplants to worms eating the stalk and branches, to nute burn (chewed part got the worst, non-chewed part actually handled the fert really well), to finally revegetating. Now it became a completely new plant, after some shaving.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 10, 2014)

Here you go, I only grow 8 plants, my county only allows us 12 per parcel. Here's some shots of the veggies and the girls,...enjoy

Now the girls. They were started (seeds put into paper towels) March 5th. They were kept in the greenhouse with a 1000 watt light. Light comes on at 6am,off at 8am. Then the sun takes over until 6pm when the light comes back on until 8pm. That's 14hrs of light, the same amount of light as the day they went into the smart pots, May 9th. The wire around the plants are 5' tall, and all plants are poking through the top of that screen and through the SCROG screen, that SR-71 is already being weaved through the SCROG screen.
TMB-
View attachment 3176113


----------



## fumble (Jun 10, 2014)

I so love your set up Treeman  Girls are looking wonderful too

look what I have ...


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 10, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Here you go, I only grow 8 plants, my county only allows us 12 per parcel. Here's some shots of the veggies and the girls,...enjoyView attachment 3176165
> 
> Now the girls. They were started (seeds put into paper towels) March 5th. They were kept in the greenhouse with a 1000 watt light. Light comes on at 6am,off at 8am. Then the sun takes over until 6pm when the light comes back on until 8pm. That's 14hrs of light, the same amount of light as the day they went into the smart pots, May 9th. The wire around the plants are 5' tall, and all plants are poking through the top of that screen and through the SCROG screen, that SR-71 is already being weaved through the SCROG screen.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3176113View attachment 3176133 View attachment 3176136


Hell yeah TMB, that a F'n Patch!!! I'm suprised you don't do that additional 4 as allowed, but based upon their current size I guess they are going to yield sky high anyhow.
Keep the updates coming man.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 10, 2014)

fumble said:


> I so love your set up Treeman  Girls are looking wonderful too
> 
> look what I have ...View attachment 3176173


Damn, I feel like a proud grandpa!
Good luck with those fumble. If you have any questions just let me know.
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Jun 10, 2014)

lol...I was gonna say congrats gpa too haha  I will keep you posted on their development.


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Jun 10, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> cant be fake, to many fails with fake piss in the oilfield. im usually more prepared but i wasnt exoecting a call for 2 more weeks. ive been slamming back the cranbery juice


drink water and pretest........
http://www.amazon.com/INSTANT-Single-Panel-Drug-Test/dp/B004C37VV2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402432003&sr=8-1&keywords=thc


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 10, 2014)

everyones grows are looking great peace.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2014)

This one goes out to my old friend KMK, miss'n ya bro............


----------



## 6 Leaf General (Jun 11, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> don't use fake piss unless your willing to get the sack if caught........if its a piss test that shows 100ugl limit then 2 litres of water two hours before the test then have a piss.then 2 more litres of water 45 mins before the test and piss a bit before you piss in the tester try to get the middle part of your piss lol......this works if only smoking around a a third of an ounce monthly anymore than that your gonna have to be drinking this sort of water amount for a few days prior


yea that only works for light smokers..I can assure you that..this advice is not for the daily cannabis chain smoker


----------



## 6 Leaf General (Jun 11, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> cant be fake, to many fails with fake piss in the oilfield. im usually more prepared but i wasnt exoecting a call for 2 more weeks. ive been slamming back the cranbery juice


worked in the "oilfield" for 10yrs ..got caught once..good thing union saved my ass with our policy..1st time counseling 2nd time your fired..I was caught once without my fake urine and failed miserably no matter how diluted my piss was even catching it mid-stream..I used the quickfix thing and have been going strong ever since..our random testing was done pretty intense also..a nurse stood behind u to make sure you werent doing anything funny..then you would snap and seal shut the urine and sign it to be sent fedex to another offsite lab...funny thing is I work in the lab myself in the refinery


----------



## fumble (Jun 11, 2014)

doublejj said:


> This one goes out to my old friend KMK, miss'n ya bro............


hell yeah! thanks JJ  much love to old friends


----------



## fumble (Jun 11, 2014)

waaaa  I had a major fumble and now I only have 2 of Treeman's sr-71 out of everything. So sorry gpa Treeman


----------



## TWS (Jun 11, 2014)

I hate when that happens. specially at such a young age they sometimes take a beating. They other two will be females now for ya.


Fumble , Fumbled..........


----------



## doubletake (Jun 11, 2014)

A little of what I have been up too iv been Mia for a while getting into a new place for the season and what not. 
Got my autos about a month away kicking as 6 at my house and 24 at the spot 
There loving the 10 gallon pots I was getting a lot of grief that it was a waste of soil but it's totally worth it. There like shoulder high and I'm 6'3 big ass autos.

Then The fabric pots are tan smart pots my biggest pots yet 45s I know nothing compared to gb or double jj or some of the other guys but can't wait to see what I can pull out of them.
Got 4 in the ground and 4 in 45g smart pots.
Keeping it 4 under my limit.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 12, 2014)

The fire OG looks real nice. And I even got some hot peppers sprouted. But dam those two in the back need TLC 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doubletake (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks nice dude what's the screen for?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 12, 2014)

Moths , bugs , neighbors ... 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doubletake (Jun 12, 2014)

Ahhhh nice good idea


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 12, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Ahhhh nice good idea


Thanks. It's not helping to much tho. I see some leafs munched on. I spray neem and spinosad alternately. I got a bug zapper at night too. 

Shit land mines , spike strips or what ever else I need. Some pet wasp 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't forget the BT (Safer Caterpillar Killer)


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 13, 2014)

doubletake said:


> A little of what I have been up too iv been Mia for a while getting into a new place for the season and what not.
> Got my autos about a month away kicking as 6 at my house and 24 at the spot
> There loving the 10 gallon pots I was getting a lot of grief that it was a waste of soil but it's totally worth it. There like shoulder high and I'm 6'3 big ass autos.
> 
> ...


Never done autos before do u mind me asking wat strain they are


----------



## Hubey (Jun 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Don't forget the BT (Safer Caterpillar Killer)


I've seen a fair bit of caterpillars lately. I'm kinda scared, I've seen them litterly rain from the trees. How does this BT work? Do I have to spray the actual caterpillar or do I spray the plant?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 13, 2014)

Hubey said:


> I've seen a fair bit of caterpillars lately. I'm kinda scared, I've seen them litterly rain from the trees. How does this BT work? Do I have to spray the actual caterpillar or do I spray the plant?


 Spry the plant. BT is bacteria. The cats eat the BT on the plant and the BT eats the cats from the inside out. Spinosad works on cats. Spinosad works on contact and if they eat it. Alternate between the 2 products every 5-7 days.


----------



## Hubey (Jun 13, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Spry the plant. BT is bacteria. The cats eat the BT on the plant and the BT eats the cats from the inside out. Spinosad works on cats. Spinosad works on contact and if they eat it. Alternate between the 2 products every 5-7 days.


I'd be lucky to see the ladies that often. I try not to use anything during flower, but I'll ask anyway. Safe during flowering?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 13, 2014)

Hubey said:


> I'd be lucky to see the ladies that often. I try not to use anything during flower, but I'll ask anyway. Safe during flowering?


 Oh I see, guerilla guy. And yes.


----------



## Hubey (Jun 13, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Oh I see, guerilla guy. And yes.


Not guerrilla, well kinda. There at my family farm an hour an a half away. My rents are dare but they are more set and forget then I am. My dad has a separate grow.
On a different note, I was gonna plant my auto seeds outdoor today but Im unsure cause it's been raining a lot. I may have a three day break. Should I hold off for more sun or will they be okay either way?


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 13, 2014)

I use this last year only found 2 or 3 caterpillar   last year grow Peace.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 13, 2014)

I pulled like 7-8 pillars last season. That's when I learned about Spin. And it all starts with controlling the moths/flies that lay eggs . I blame the fly overs - they spraying eggs. My highdea anyways. 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2014)

BT is actually a byproduct from a bacteria that the the pillars can't stomach. They stop eating and die. I spray the whole yard with a double strength dose. Next day there will be dying budworms hanging from your plants. When you harvest you will find one or two worm mummies in your buds and that's it! No swiss cheese buds, no moldy buds, and no black poops all over the place. Best thing ever! Just make sure you spray once a month until you are close to harvest and then you can stop - unless it is really bad. Then you can spray right up until harvest. Smoked some the other day and it was good. No bad taste or ill effects.

Spray at sundown for full effects. Sun deactivates the BT action.


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey here a update of my plot


----------



## doubletake (Jun 14, 2014)

What size pots are the smart pots?


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Jun 14, 2014)

doubletake said:


> What size pots are the smart pots?


there 7 gals but im gonna put them in 3 cubic foot raised beds


----------



## JCS57 (Jun 14, 2014)

The first 3 plants are from seeds I purchased from Robert Bergmans I love growing marijuana. Blue Berry is the 1st one the 2nd is Orange Bud the 2 in the 3rd photo foreground White Widow and the 1 behind is Purple Haze. The Blue Berry was planted on 4/1 & the other 3 on 4/16. Reason being was I ordered 1 pak of Blue Berry just to see if the would get here and when they did I ordered the other 3. The last picture that looks like a big hedge are my Columbian Gold male crosses with Grand Daddy Purple, Headband, Acapulco Gold, and a previous cross of LSD/Green Queen Querkle. All the males were culled just girls in that big bush, the Columbian genes really showed regardless of the mother.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 14, 2014)

JCS57 said:


> The first 3 plants are from seeds I purchased from Robert Bergmans I love growing marijuana. Blue Berry is the 1st one the 2nd is Orange Bud the 2 in the 3rd photo foreground White Widow and the 1 behind is Purple Haze. The Blue Berry was planted on 4/1 & the other 3 on 4/16. Reason being was I ordered 1 pak of Blue Berry just to see if the would get here and when they did I ordered the other 3. The last picture that looks like a big hedge are my Columbian Gold male crosses with Grand Daddy Purple, Headband, Acapulco Gold, and a previous cross of LSD/Green Queen Querkle. All the males were culled just girls in that big bush, the Columbian genes really showed regardless of the mother.


Nice : )


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 14, 2014)

JCS57 said:


> The first 3 plants are from seeds I purchased from Robert Bergmans I love growing marijuana. Blue Berry is the 1st one the 2nd is Orange Bud the 2 in the 3rd photo foreground White Widow and the 1 behind is Purple Haze. The Blue Berry was planted on 4/1 & the other 3 on 4/16. Reason being was I ordered 1 pak of Blue Berry just to see if the would get here and when they did I ordered the other 3. The last picture that looks like a big hedge are my Columbian Gold male crosses with Grand Daddy Purple, Headband, Acapulco Gold, and a previous cross of LSD/Green Queen Querkle. All the males were culled just girls in that big bush, the Columbian genes really showed regardless of the mother.


WTG, those are the biggest plants I've seen this season.
Keep up the good work.
TMB-


----------



## Grobda (Jun 15, 2014)

Germination of all finished at the end of May.

5 KC Brains KC45 Autoflowering Feminised Seeds. Of all the seeds I list only one of these didn't germinate.
5 Heavyweight Fast & Vast Autoflowering Feminised Seeds
1 x World Of Seeds Strawberry Blue FEMINISED SEED, 2 x Delicious Cotton Candy FEMINISED SEEDS, 5 x Hawaiian Skunk Haze REGULAR SEEDS

Autos are in 5 gallon buckets for life, photos (I know I started late but wasn't planning on even growing these) are in 2 gallon pots and will be put into holes in the ground once they are well established.


----------



## JCS57 (Jun 15, 2014)

Grobda said:


> Germination of all finished at the end of May.
> 
> 5 KC Brains KC45 Autoflowering Feminised Seeds. Of all the seeds I list only one of these didn't germinate.
> 5 Heavyweight Fast & Vast Autoflowering Feminised Seeds
> ...


I've never tried autos before would it be feasible to start a batch late March then another batch as those finish. Or is it better just to grow the full size versions once a year with a bigger yield. My summers here could maybe get me 3 or even 4 grows of autos


----------



## Grobda (Jun 15, 2014)

JCS57 said:


> I've never tried autos before would it be feasible to start a batch late March then another batch as those finish. Or is it better just to grow the full size versions once a year with a bigger yield. My summers here could maybe get me 3 or even 4 grows of autos


No idea, this is my second grow ever and my first time with autos.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 15, 2014)

https://au.news.yahoo.com/sunday-night/features/a/24234836/marijuana-the-illegal-medicine/ I know its not the ideal forum to post this link but to the guys who have talked and helped me out with advice I want you to click this link and read this Australian story will take 3 minutes of your days time.Unbelievable that Australia still lives in a society like this when it comes to medical marijuana.......thanks


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi everyone this will be my last update for almost 2 months. I've gone away to work and have to hope that everything is ok. I lucked out and i never had to take my piss test, as long as I'd had one in the last 12 months. And I had just taken one for a different company in the middle of January. But here are the girls, pics were taken 5/6 days ago. The last two pics are the same plant one at 5am and one around 12oclock. I hope my irrigation is on par with water usage, I'd hate to come home and find them all drowned!


----------



## tioMATE (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey everyone. These are a couple of the girls I have outdoor this year.
1st pic of the bush in a tire is Tangie by DNA
2nd pic Deep Purple by TGA
3rd pic is nice flat canopy of UK Cheese

The order might be screwed up


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 17, 2014)

Finally having some steady sunlight for a couple of days. Weather's as tropical as it can get around here, sweating like a pig out there 
Fed recently, the 2 in the clay pots are booming right now, next week gonna move the one in the plastic pot to a bigger pot.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 17, 2014)

tioMATE said:


> Hey everyone. These are a couple of the girls I have outdoor this year.
> 1st pic of the bush in a tire is Tangie by DNA
> 2nd pic Deep Purple by TGA
> 3rd pic is nice flat canopy of UK Cheese
> ...


Looks good dude I'm liking the drip system I just set mine up the other day I feel kinda lazy now hahaha


----------



## Milovan (Jun 17, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Then The fabric pots are tan smart pots my biggest pots yet 45s I know nothing compared to gb or double jj or some of the other guys but can't wait to see what I can pull out of them.
> Got 4 in the ground and 4 in 45g smart pots.


If I'm right it looks like store bought bagged soil in your pix with the 45 gal tan bags so I was wondering since there is neuts in bagged soil such as FFOF is it not better to start out little plants in smaller pots so the soil 
can be refreshed every transplant up to the 45 gal tan bags otherwise the nutrients in the soil in the 45 gal bags will be depleted in 1 month thus one would have to rely soley on added neuts and/or topdressing to be able to sustain food for the plant? 

I feed with fresh FFOF, liquid nuets and supplements combined.


----------



## oregongrowpros (Jun 17, 2014)

Here are my 6 outdoor plants 


















The following three are in my garden and I'm wondering if I should take the "round fence" I put around them. I'm worried it might keep them from branching out?? Thoughts?


----------



## doubletake (Jun 17, 2014)

Milovan said:


> If I'm right it looks like store bought bagged soil in your pix with the 45 gal tan bags so I was wondering since there is neuts in bagged soil such as FFOF is it not better to start out little plants in smaller pots so the soil
> can be refreshed every transplant up to the 45 gal tan bags otherwise the nutrients in the soil in the 45 gal bags will be depleted in 1 month thus one would have to rely soley on added neuts and/or topdressing to be able to sustain food for the plant?
> 
> I feed with fresh FFOF, liquid nuets and supplements combined.
> ...


Roots don't even fill up the 45 the first month so there fed for a few months then I top dress with guano and what not during flower 
I never really added nutes before but is year I'll mess around with some
Maxsea or other stuff
And the soil in my mix is roots organic the camo bag it's full of great organic stuff, and mixed with mircale grow ground soil and perlite


----------



## doubletake (Jun 17, 2014)

Here some
Pics if the 45s
Can home
Yesterday just to find my
Dogs ripped two up I'm ganna build cages around them today like gb's

Fricken dogs! Ha
Good thing the four in the ground are fenced in.


----------



## Milovan (Jun 17, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Roots don't even fill up the 45 the first month so there fed for a few months then I top dress with guano and what not during flower
> I never really added nutes before but is year I'll mess around with some
> Maxsea or other stuff
> And the soil in my mix is roots organic the camo bag it's full of great organic stuff, and mixed with mircale grow ground soil and perlite


From what I understand just by watering the soil during the first month, the soil will be spent at the end of the first month even if the roots have not filled the bag. Better to work up to 45 gal through multiple transplants just to be sure the soil is fresh at all times and to build up to a solid root system no? Over the years from what I've read here at Rollitup most all growers say it is a no no to put a small starting plant in too large a pot for these reasons and more.
Maybe others will chime in with thier take as well.


----------



## zest (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## doubletake (Jun 17, 2014)

Milovan said:


> From what I understand just by watering the soil during the first month, the soil will be spent at the end of the first month even if the roots have not filled the bag. Better to work up to 45 gal through multiple transplants just to be sure the soil is fresh at all times and to build up to a solid root system no? Over the years from what I've read here at Rollitup most all growers say it is a no no to put a small starting plant in too large a pot for these reasons and more.
> Maybe others will chime in with thier take as well.
> 
> 
> ...


From what iv seen most everyone transplants a small plant in the beginning of the year into big ass containers?

Ya someone else help us out


----------



## doubletake (Jun 17, 2014)

zest said:


>


Hell yeah that's nice!
What size pots are those.


----------



## zest (Jun 17, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Hell yeah that's nice!
> What size pots are those.



i have 20 25s and 10 45s


----------



## tioMATE (Jun 18, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Looks good dude I'm liking the drip system I just set mine up the other day I feel kinda lazy now hahaha


This is my first year using drip. I'm not sure if I like it. Do u still feed by hand? Seems like hand feeding would still be best since feeder roots spread outward, not down? Am I right in thinking this?


----------



## tioMATE (Jun 18, 2014)

Milovan said:


> From what I understand just by watering the soil during the first month, the soil will be spent at the end of the first month even if the roots have not filled the bag. Better to work up to 45 gal through multiple transplants just to be sure the soil is fresh at all times and to build up to a solid root system no? Over the years from what I've read here at Rollitup most all growers say it is a no no to put a small starting plant in too large a pot for these reasons and more.
> Maybe others will chime in with thier take as well.
> View attachment 3181865


I'm using a few 30 gallon smart pots this year I got from a friend. First time using them. The plants I started from seed took off in the pots, the clones I dropped in have hardly started to grow. It's been over 2 weeks. The clones I left I 1gallon pots are way bigger. So I'd say ur right. Build up the root systems or they'll be lost in that big pot.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 18, 2014)

tioMATE said:


> This is my first year using drip. I'm not sure if I like it. Do u still feed by hand? Seems like hand feeding would still be best since feeder roots spread outward, not down? Am I right in thinking this?


 hook up the dripper system to a ring around the plant ...have four drip connections coming off it so it waters evenly around the plant to the roots...easy fixed


----------



## tioMATE (Jun 18, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> hook up the dripper system to a ring around the plant ...have four drip connections coming off it so it waters evenly around the plant to the roots...easy fixed


Il try that. Thanks ruby fruit. What kind/size pump do u recommend to pressure a line for 15 plants? I assume with adding more drippers I'm gonna have to increase pressure. I'm already having issues with that.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 18, 2014)

The girls got their first feeding of the year today, Maxsea 16-16-16. I try and wait until July 1st, but they looked a bit hungry to me, so they got fed about 10-12 days earlier then I was hoping. All but 2 of the plants are being weaved through the SCROG screen so far, those other 2 are through the screen, but I like for them to be about 10"-12" above the screen before I start weaving.
TMB-


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 18, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> The girls got their first feeding of the year today, Maxsea 16-16-16. I try and wait until July 1st, but they looked a bit hungry to me, so they got fed about 10-12 days earlier then I was hoping. All but 2 of the plants are being weaved through the SCROG screen so far, those other 2 are through the screen, but I like for them to be about 10"-12" above the screen before I start weaving.
> TMB-


I mixed up some MaxSea also, one 50 gal batch for the light dep and 150 gallon mix for the main garden. I like Wednesdays for feeding... not sure why


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 18, 2014)

Light Dep:

Orange Bud






White Widow






Wonder Woman


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Light Dep:
> 
> Orange Bud
> 
> ...


 Shoot iiiit!! lol. Nice GB. Very nice. My light dep plants are all sexing right now. I culled out 4 males this morning. I have some more suspected males. I wanna make sure I see balls before I chop though. Looking good man. Can't wait to see harvest shots


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2014)

GB those frosty-leaf-margins on the white widow image are... really 'white'. heh, the pic made me look n take a closer view as i thought that plant might be variegated for a sec.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm doing a hybrid indoor outdoor grow now. We got around 13.5 hours daylight. Some of the sativa dom plants don't really like that. 4 weeks outside then finish inside on a 11/13 light schedule. So far this is working.   
I put the biggest tomato cages I could find on the stretchy mickys. I'm tying the tips down to the top ring. Wrapping it like a vine.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 18, 2014)

@Dyna Ryda
I love the new flooring bro. Plants look healthy like always. Keep it goin.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2014)

the ol Costco Carport is planted for this season.....GSC, Scott's OG, Bubba Kush. Kryptonite, SourD, Blue Dream........Happy growing, good luck


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 18, 2014)

2 kosher kush, super sour og, lost coast og, sour lemon og, cotton candy and northern lights x skunk Peace.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @Dyna Ryda
> I love the new flooring bro. Plants look healthy like always. Keep it goin.


Thanks bro. That's left over t-111 plywood siding from building my indoor room. Trying to keep the pots cleans because I bring them in around 4 weeks.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 18, 2014)

Everyone's busting the hard mode I see 
That northern hemisphere weather looks fantastic


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 18, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Thanks bro. That's left over t-111 plywood siding from building my indoor room. Trying to keep the pots cleans because I bring them in around 4 weeks.


 Helps prevent soil dwelling pests from getting into the pots too. I like it. Makes the screenhouse look much cleaner. Good job.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 18, 2014)

Im just basing that set up on how I used to do my hydroponic set up years ago the pump wouldnt have to be to big depends on how many plants and the length of the tubing for the system from water tank to the plants....someone from they hydro forums might be able to help ? I can definitely see what your saying about watering evenly I had a plant last year tied down it was 8 feet long but I think cos I watered it in one side all the time I didnt help it at all as when I pulled it out you could see the roots were all growing in one side 


tioMATE said:


> Il try that. Thanks ruby fruit. What kind/size pump do u recommend to pressure a line for 15 plants? I assume with adding more drippers I'm gonna have to increase pressure. I'm already having issues with that.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I mixed up some MaxSea also, one 50 gal batch for the light dep and 150 gallon mix for the main garden. I like Wednesdays for feeding... not sure why


So 150 divided up by 25 plants that's 6 gallons per plant GB?, I have a laundry soap scooper that holds 5 tbsp one of those into a 5 gallon bucket for me. How long does a 20lb pale last you, and what do you pay?
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 18, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Im just basing that set up on how I used to do my hydroponic set up years ago the pump wouldnt have to be to big depends on how many plants and the length of the tubing for the system from water tank to the plants....someone from they hydro forums might be able to help ? I can definitely see what your saying about watering evenly I had a plant last year tied down it was 8 feet long but I think cos I watered it in one side all the time I didnt help it at all as when I pulled it out you could see the roots were all growing in one side


15 plants I guess you would need a water pump that might be a little bit noisy if this isnt a problem I would go into a store and tell them u need a pump to pipe eater from a tank to a shower inside ...that would be a good size im guessing


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Light Dep:
> 
> Orange Bud
> 
> ...


Wonder woman looks like a killer strain


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 18, 2014)

A couple months old and already getting frosty. Really excited about this strain


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2014)

helluva show everyone !

Im sucking hind tit here so not much to show yet for my self. Going thru some Revegg I believe and re cooperating from root aphids but the girls are looking better. Just a little worried if I get thru this in time.


Keep up the great work !


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 18, 2014)

Here's the pennywise keeper. Had 4 females and this one is different than the other 3. Like smoking a vicodin but better. Problem is I killed all the cuttings I had. But I gave a friend 2 cuttings from each one. He transplanted and didn't transfer the labels. I went over his house and took 4 cuttings off each of the 8 plants, 32 cuttings total. I'm only looking for this pheno though, lol. Hard to be mad at a friend for not labeling but it still sucks. Kinda like picking a winner out of a seed pack.


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2014)

Is that a Hempy pot Dyna ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 18, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> So 150 divided up by 25 plants that's 6 gallons per plant GB?, I have a laundry soap scooper that holds 5 tbsp one of those into a 5 gallon bucket for me. How long does a 20lb pale last you, and what do you pay?
> TMB-


Yeah I give 10 gallons to the big girls, and 4-5 to the smalls... Once they all beef out I go thru half a bucket weekly (10 gallons each). I got a good connect on #20lb buckets for $80 a pop (not available to the public... hehehe).


ruby fruit said:


> Wonder woman looks like a killer strain


She really is, everyone that smokes it seems to love it


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2014)

I would prefer Wonder Woman to smoke me.... lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> I would prefer Wonder Woman to smoke me.... lol


Ah yeah, I can neither confirm nor deny that she does...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> Is that a Hempy pot Dyna ?


Nope, I haven't set one up yet. No vermiculite in Hawaii. Anyone wanna mail me a box?


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2014)

You can use straight perlite or A perlite bottom and Coco fill.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 18, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Nope, I haven't set one up yet. No vermiculite in Hawaii. Anyone wanna mail me a box?


It's like 200% mark up after the 'Haole' Hustle... PM me.... hehehe


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2014)

TWS said:


>


did somebody watch planet of the apes again?..lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 18, 2014)

@TWS did you sort out your RA prob?


----------



## waves2rip (Jun 18, 2014)

beautiful girls


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 18, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> A couple months old and already getting frosty. Really excited about this strain


What strain is that?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 18, 2014)

doing an order now apart from my fems I have ordered (reserve prida brands and barneys and ACE) I wanna give a couple autos a try just for something different.First recommendation from you guys I will include in order ....hit me up : )


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 18, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> doing an order now apart from my fems I have ordered (reserve prida brands and barneys and ACE) I wanna give a couple autos a try just for something different.First recommendation from you guys I will include in order ....hit me up : )


Wonder Woman (not an auto)


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Wonder Woman (not an auto)





Garden Boss said:


> Wonder Woman (not an auto)


 nirvana seeds?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 18, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> nirvana seeds?


Yep, I order thru Attiude.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Yeah I give 10 gallons to the big girls, and 4-5 to the smalls... Once they all beef out I go thru half a bucket weekly (10 gallons each). I got a good connect on #20lb buckets for $80 a pop (not available to the public... hehehe).
> 
> She really is, everyone that smokes it seems to love it


Great Deal! I thought I was hooked up at $100 a pale, but when it costs you $40 a week to feed X 25 weeks that's close to $1000 (at a deal) to feed those bitches, you deserve a deal. I'm hoping 1 pale of the 16-16-16 and 1 pale of the 3-20-20 will do me, but I think I'll need at least 2 of each.
Looking good GB
TMB-


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 18, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Great Deal! I thought I was hooked up at $100 a pale, but when it costs you $40 a week to feed X 25 weeks that's close to $1000 (at a deal) to feed those bitches. I'm hoping 1 pale of the 16-16-16 and 1 pale of the 3-20-20 will do me, but I think I'll need at least 2 of each.
> Looking good GB
> TMB-


Thanks man, money well spent IMO... I use to spend WAY more trying to keep up with Humboldt Nutrients.


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> It's like 200% mark up after the 'Haole' Hustle... PM me.... hehehe


 too funny .


doublejj said:


> did somebody watch planet of the apes again?..lol


 LOl not sure why you get that... but I like the old planet of the apes show.


FresnoFarmer said:


> @TWS did you sort out your RA prob?


 I think so... I need to further investigate some .....


waves2rip said:


> beautiful girls


 indeed sir , indeed ,,,


----------



## doubletake (Jun 18, 2014)

tioMATE said:


> This is my first year using drip. I'm not sure if I like it. Do u still feed by hand? Seems like hand feeding would still be best since feeder roots spread outward, not down? Am I right in thinking this?


Yea that's what I'm planning on doing just feed by hand and let the drip to the other waterings


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 18, 2014)

@TWS do you have ants too? I had to get rid of my ants to get rid of my ra's.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 19, 2014)

They will all go into their final homes on sat


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 19, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> What strain is that?


3rd generation OG Kush seeds I got from a friend. First time I give them a shot, got another one lst'd that's not that frosty.


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @TWS do you have ants too? I had to get rid of my ants to get rid of my ra's.


you know, so far this year the ants have been terrible, even in the house. just killed me a bunch.


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 20, 2014)

pmt62382 said:


> 2 kosher kush, super sour og, lost coast og, sour lemon og, cotton candy and northern lights x skunkView attachment 3182659 Peace.


Planning on putting those bad girls in the ground? They may just get rootbound in those 25's..


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 20, 2014)

Everybody's plants looks amazing. I'm actually more proud of my veggie garden this year with all the revegers and early flowers .


----------



## doubletake (Jun 20, 2014)

Carmarelo said:


> Planning on putting those bad girls in the ground? They may just get rootbound in those 25's..


they could def use a 100 or 200 gallon smarty haha


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 20, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> It's like 200% mark up after the 'Haole' Hustle... PM me.... hehehe


Haha, I missed this post. I will. Mahalo brah.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> you know, so far this year the ants have been terrible, even in the house. just killed me a bunch.


Ants are terrible in Hawaii. I use this in the house and no more ants 
http://www.terro.com/


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 20, 2014)

^I can vouch for terro baits


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 20, 2014)

30 gallon romulan x timewreck. 






Just topped her again don't want her getting to tall on me 






Romulan x time wreck in 7 gallon I'm going to put in the ground tommorow.






Gsc that didn't flower yet thankfully











WiFi alien OG that's confused as shit 






Gsc that is revegging . I put this one out way to early cause I ran out of space indoors. 










Key lime pie that has started flowering hard 





Here's some random veggie shots...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 20, 2014)

@KushXOJ nice. Your in for a healthy harvest. From your veggies and pot lol.


----------



## Hubey (Jun 20, 2014)

It was there in the morning?


----------



## 757growin (Jun 20, 2014)

So met the owner of xtreme gardening.. 
I already loved their products. Then he hooked me up with their whole line. Got a customer for life.


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Jun 20, 2014)

Kandy kush in the 10 gal smart pot


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 20, 2014)

Hubey said:


> It was there in the morning?


Topped by Mother Nature herself


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 20, 2014)

757growin said:


> So met the owner of xtreme gardening..
> I already loved their products. Then he hooked me up with their whole line. Got a customer for life.


Damn bro! Thats whats up homie. Thats love right there.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 20, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @KushXOJ nice. Your in for a healthy harvest. From your veggies and pot lol.


Thanks bro I sure hope so . its been up and down so far lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 20, 2014)

757growin said:


> So met the owner of xtreme gardening..
> I already loved their products. Then he hooked me up with their whole line. Got a customer for life.


I love their mykos for transplanting. And azos for cloning. Definitely good products. Going to have to check out that tea haven't seen that yet.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 20, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Thanks bro I sure hope so . its been up and down so far lol


Mine too. I started way late and also flipped a whole table of seedlings at one point. Like 50 of em lol.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 20, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> I love their mykos for transplanting. And azos for cloning. Definitely good products. Going to have to check out that tea haven't seen that yet.


The guy owns a shop by me. They make it every Wednesday and give it away! Guy was real chill. I know I've passed their greenhouse on the 101 in Gilroy before..


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 20, 2014)

Here is Jozikins major pest alert for the 2014 season:

Broad mites! They are everywhere this year in southern and northern California! They are as small as a trichome, and take a 100x scope to tell them apart from trichs because at first they appear the same shape and color as a amber trichome. THEY DO NOT MAKE WEBS, and they make tiny blemishes on leaves which are not immediately noticeable. Recently infested plants appear to have a magnesium deficiency, and severe infestations show a full NPK deficiency. Although they rarely kill plants, they severely reduce yields.

Keep an eye out, it took me 2 crops of .33 grams per watt to figure it out, and another crop to kill them. If you find them in your plants, I recommend something hard core, like AVID to treat them, as they are highly resistant to most organic treatments.

Caterpillar season just started as well, so keep the BT in your arsenal until at least week 3 of flower. If you didn't start using it before flower, it'll already be too late


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 20, 2014)

Jozikins said:


> Here is Jozikins major pest alert for the 2014 season:
> 
> Broad mites! They are everywhere this year in southern and northern California! They are as small as a trichome, and take a 100x scope to tell them apart from trichs because at first they appear the same shape and color as a amber trichome. THEY DO NOT MAKE WEBS, and they make tiny blemishes on leaves which are not immediately noticeable. Recently infested plants appear to have a magnesium deficiency, and severe infestations show a full NPK deficiency. Although they rarely kill plants, they severely reduce yields.
> 
> ...


Good luck on your fight bro...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 21, 2014)

Jozikins said:


> Here is Jozikins major pest alert for the 2014 season:
> 
> Broad mites! They are everywhere this year in southern and northern California! They are as small as a trichome, and take a 100x scope to tell them apart from trichs because at first they appear the same shape and color as a amber trichome. THEY DO NOT MAKE WEBS, and they make tiny blemishes on leaves which are not immediately noticeable. Recently infested plants appear to have a magnesium deficiency, and severe infestations show a full NPK deficiency. Although they rarely kill plants, they severely reduce yields.
> 
> ...


I had to deal with broad mites in Reedley last year!They can completely destroy a plant make it twist up...worst bug I've ever had to deal with.if you submerge clones into 100 degree water for 10 min it should kill everything on and in the plant supposedly. ..they burrow into the stems and live inside the plants. .they travel in groups on Flys legs from plant to plant...dudes at the hydro shop said the government released them a few years ago to ruin the crops!! Lol fucken pot heads!


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 21, 2014)

Carmarelo said:


> Planning on putting those bad girls in the ground? They may just get rootbound in those 25's..


there always family get together happening tomorrow the kids party I had to move my plants to side of the house  
I cant put in the ground or be using 100 gallon smart pots how im going move that shit know what im saying


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 21, 2014)

Heres a lil update pic, hope everyones gardens are doing well.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 21, 2014)

awesome grow man


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 21, 2014)

Day's going great. Everyone seems to be doing great too


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 21, 2014)

Milky way going threw some filming and bending 


purple og


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 21, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Milky way going threw some filming and bendingView attachment 3185227
> 
> 
> purple og
> ...


It looks like you elbow dropped that plant lol


----------



## S'Manta (Jun 21, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I had to deal with broad mites in Reedley last year!They can completely destroy a plant make it twist up...worst bug I've ever had to deal with.if you submerge clones into 100 degree water for 10 min it should kill everything on and in the plant supposedly. ..they burrow into the stems and live inside the plants. .they travel in groups on Flys legs from plant to plant...dudes at the hydro shop said the government released them a few years ago to ruin the crops!! Lol fucken pot heads!


I'll keep an eye out for broad mites. 
I get grapes on Rt. 63 a little north of the Reedley turn off.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 21, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I had to deal with broad mites in Reedley last year!They can completely destroy a plant make it twist up...worst bug I've ever had to deal with.if you submerge clones into 100 degree water for 10 min it should kill everything on and in the plant supposedly. ..they burrow into the stems and live inside the plants. .they travel in groups on Flys legs from plant to plant...dudes at the hydro shop said the government released them a few years ago to ruin the crops!! Lol fucken pot heads!


Thanks for the heads up. Ill stay away from Reedley now fer shure lol. As if anybody wants to go there anyway lol. Jk


----------



## S'Manta (Jun 21, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Ill stay away from Reedley now fer shure lol. As if anybody wants to go there anyway lol. Jk


That made me laugh out loud and my dog looked at me. I take Rt. 63 to go to Fresno. I like the road less traveled and the aforementioned grape stand. I've been to Reedley, once. Cute farm town. I think there is an Amish community in or near Reedley.


----------



## oregongrowpros (Jun 21, 2014)

Looking good 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doubletake (Jun 21, 2014)

oregongrowpros said:


> Looking good
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


Looking great


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 21, 2014)

I got the mites from some clones in goshen! But yes I agree nobody wants to go to Reedley nowadays to many tweekers and rats! I grew there one year with a friend....


----------



## S'Manta (Jun 21, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I got the mites from some clones in goshen! But yes I agree nobody wants to go to Reedley nowadays!


Seems like the two dispensaries in Goshen are quite popular..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 21, 2014)

They're popular by default they are the closest ones to me. I used to love buds for life 10 dollar everything always had kill...


----------



## S'Manta (Jun 21, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> They're popular by default they are the closest ones to me. I used to love buds for life 10 dollar everything always had kill...


I've only been to the Goshen dispensaries and one in Tulare. I didn't get to any in Fresno County before they outlawed them, aholes. I'm going to Pismo next week and will check out Weedmaps for dispensaries. New area may have different clones.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 21, 2014)

My biggest lady. She's casey jones.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I've only been to the Goshen dispensaries and one in Tulare. I didn't get to any in Fresno County before they outlawed them, aholes. I'm going to Pismo next week and will check out Weedmaps for dispensaries. New area may have different clones.


My cousins husband manages a delivery service in the 5 cities, It's my understanding that there are no storefronts in that area.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 21, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I got the mites from some clones in goshen! But yes I agree nobody wants to go to Reedley nowadays to many tweekers and rats! I grew there one year with a friend....


I hate ccic in goshen. There clones always look like zombie clones hanging on to their last root lol. They had some fire ass Kryptonite that was a 2 hitter quitter tho. Tasted like heaven if there is such a taste. Had some crazy airy sativa that had me and my wife laughing our asses off lol. I just will never buy clones from ccic tho.


----------



## zest (Jun 21, 2014)

first outdoor season and the plants are really started to adjust to the sun light


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 22, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> 3rd generation OG Kush seeds I got from a friend. First time I give them a shot, got another one lst'd that's not that frosty.


They look amazing man Im keen to see how they bud up


----------



## S'Manta (Jun 22, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> My cousins husband manages a delivery service in the 5 cities, It's my understanding that there are no storefronts in that area.


¥€©™€¢¥^=•|}π√•|~©®


----------



## S'Manta (Jun 22, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I hate ccic in goshen. There clones always look like zombie clones hanging on to their last root lol. They had some fire ass Kryptonite that was a 2 hitter quitter tho. Tasted like heaven if there is such a taste. Had some crazy airy sativa that had me and my wife laughing our asses off lol. I just will never buy clones from ccic tho.


I bought 2 clones of, The Rock, from CCIC, they grew great until I noticed they looked different from my others. I took them back to see if I was looking at Hermie's but no, they were both males. They did replace them and I now have seen a male plant. 

Foothill Growers opened back up. The owner told me he got busted and went to jail for a week. He said they said ... The two clones I bought from them are healthy and thriving though one, Purple OG, was barely rooted but Is doing great. 
Tulare Alternate Relief is my fave but their ability to get clones is iffy. I call first.
My resources are limited in finding clones.. which is why I am considering feminized seeds for next year.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 22, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I bought 2 clones of, The Rock, from CCIC, they grew great until I noticed they looked different from my others. I took them back to see if I was looking at Hermie's but no, they were both males. They did replace them and I now have seen a male plant.
> 
> Foothill Growers opened back up. The owner told me he got busted and went to jail for a week. He said they said ... The two clones I bought from them are healthy and thriving though one, Purple OG, was barely rooted but Is doing great.
> Tulare Alternate Relief is my fave but their ability to get clones is iffy. I call first.
> My resources are limited in finding clones.. which is why I am considering feminized seeds for next year.


 This is a purple og I got from foothills 2 weeks ago! It's growing fast!


----------



## S'Manta (Jun 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3185762 This is a purple og I got from foothills 2 weeks ago! I also got their super silver haze and the purple erkle and train wreck and alien og purple og is growing fast I topped it yesterday! Besides that I got Larry og and milky way both clones I liked and kept around from last year ! I got gods gift ,cookie frost , Kens cut gdp, girl scout cookies and platinum cookies that i got from Harborside in oakland!


The first pix is my Purple OG, she's about 2'x2'. I made the mistake of shortchanging her in a 5gal pot...my bad.
In the white bucket is AK47, also from Foothill Growers. Both are healthy and more than well rooted, now, prolly root bound...oops
You picked up some great strains, I'd be envious but I'm getting slightly burnt out from maintaining my plants....but will soldier on. I need to figure out how much I smoke a year because I think an lb would see me through and I'd rather have two monster plants than my 12 medium sized ones.
I'm growing Purple Urkel, too...that bawdy chick will get humongous no matter how delicate and tiny she was at the start. 
Good luck, Sunshine.


----------



## virus effect (Jun 22, 2014)

everything looks great! my biggest plant is my avatar, will be posting shots of my other girls soon
-Virus


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2014)

zest said:


> first outdoor season and the plants are really started to adjust to the sun light


Those are looking great. Are you in Cali?....are those 7' remesh cages?....I'm having trouble finding 7' rolls of remesh wire. I would prefer not to splice 2 pieces together, I'd rather have 7' cages. Nice work bro


----------



## zest (Jun 22, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Those are looking great. Are you in Cali?....are those 7' remesh cages?....I'm having trouble finding 7' rolls of remesh wire. I would prefer not to splice 2 pieces together, I'd rather have 7' cages. Nice work bro


yea these are all 7 foot remesh wire. they come in 200 foot lengths. Im in Cali around the Jackson - Stockon area. I had to call around and found some rolls for $179 a piece.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2014)

zest said:


> yea these are all 7 foot remesh wire. they come in 200 foot lengths. Im in Cali around the Jackson - Stockon area. I had to call around and found some rolls for $179 a piece.


Do you remember where?...thanks


----------



## zest (Jun 22, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Do you remember where?...thanks


ill pm u here in a second.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 22, 2014)

zest said:


> first outdoor season and the plants are really started to adjust to the sun light


Very Nice!  That looks well thought out and loved... congrats and keep it up


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'd try Robinson's feed out Lee's feed in the Lodi area.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## zest (Jun 22, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Very Nice!  That looks well thought out and loved... congrats and keep it up


thanks! I initially was going with a greenhouse and bought a 20x48 cold frame but wasnt able to get it up in time for the season so i had to improvise at the last minute.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 23, 2014)

My WiFi OG has outgrown everything two fold. My cocohash started flowering and is so short. The Apollo is the smallest but it was the only seed that made it. I had problems with my new puppy this year. Damn it ....

Not pictured my jalapeño peppers. It's funny cuz my kid always says "pop those tomato plants kinda suck" 

@KushXOJ nice bro . Those veggies lookin proper too


----------



## doubletake (Jun 23, 2014)

Just finished purging
Up this tastey bho
Mix of my indoor trim
With some lower grade outdoor buds

4 hrs into purge
 

Then after 25 hrs purging
   Little dark but still good!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 23, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Just finished purging
> Up this tastey bho
> Mix of my indoor trim
> With some lower grade outdoor buds
> ...


hell yeah man, I could use some dabs about now.


----------



## zest (Jun 23, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Just finished purging
> Up this tastey bho
> Mix of my indoor trim
> With some lower grade outdoor buds
> ...



not to be mean but that looks like poop soup lol hope I'm wrong tho.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 24, 2014)

I drenched my roots in azamax last thursday. On Friday I sprayed my plants with the azamax solution. . And yesterday I hit them with some eco safe insecticide from walmart.. I read people are killing their plants with the stuff I used it my plants didn't skip a beat!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 24, 2014)

damn total war zone ^^^ @mr sunshine


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 25, 2014)

Morning outdoor folk,

Man I feel shifty today. From my actions. Yesterday, my wife informed me that the dog had got one of my babies. Went out and saw it. As I was trying to remain calm I snapped !! Beat my dog (with a magazine but I feel bad cuz I went ape shit ) then put her in her kennel.

Then I go to save my babie and I totally 5150 on whatever the Fuck set my switch. I cursed it all to hell and just well thrashed it up. Went upstairs to bed. End of night. This morning I saw my wife - bless her ass - had tried to save it for me. My Fuckin dog has given this outdoor season the shits. SMH gotta put up a barrier .

She even ripped my strategically placed mosquito net.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 25, 2014)

My plant was worse than that when it got pulled out of the pot last year but then it grew into an 8 footer....hermie mind you but it grew so there is hope.....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 25, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> My plant was worse than that when it got pulled out of the pot last year but then it grew into an 8 footer....hermie mind you but it grew so there is hope.....


If I had just kept my composure I could have replanted it. That's kinda what got me bummed out. When I left for work I was tempted to replant it but I woulda been late. Now I have to draw up a tutorial for the wife. I want the bare stem lower in the dirt. Maybe it will grow some more roots ....


----------



## Malarky (Jun 25, 2014)

Thought I'd let you see the tunnell at 55 north ,some heirloom toms ,Eskobars shiva x c99, female seeds ice,Santa Maria Planck cut and some jackberry x mad scientist and last but not least Shackzilla clone thinks this ones gonna be subjected to some bending!

Cheers.


----------



## CwT (Jun 25, 2014)

All your plants look great. Any suggestions for me to ensure a healthy full budding plant?


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautiful plant! ^^^^^^^^^
You need to put it into a LARGER pot. You have another 3-4 months before you hit the finish line, a larger pot will increase yield, give you bigger buds and make that plant much happier.
Good luck,
TMB-


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah its also hard to properly water a plant that has outgrown its container. Trust me in going through it right now indoors.I have to hand water everyday or else I get wilt. Closing in on the end of flower and these girls are going through water


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 25, 2014)

2012 outdoors in 5 gallon buckets and pots of similar size I had to water 2 times a day in summer


----------



## Malarky (Jun 25, 2014)

Ever tried auto pots I have a couple jb x ms waiting to root fully before going auto ,let you know the results .if they're any good all next years toms aswell will be auto potted .

All the Best.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 25, 2014)

A TMB update!
The SCROG screens are going up and all plants are being weaved through the screens. I posted pictures 2 weeks ago and I'm seeing nice growth between then and now. The vegetable garden is doing great as well. The tomatoes are over the 6' mark, but just a few tomatoes are showing.
Enjoy!
TMB-


----------



## doubletake (Jun 25, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> If I had just kept my composure I could have replanted it. That's kinda what got me bummed out. When I left for work I was tempted to replant it but I woulda been late. Now I have to draw up a tutorial for the wife. I want the bare stem lower in the dirt. Maybe it will grow some more roots ....


Fuckng dogs did they same to two of mine lucily I found a 6 foot replacement for the 1 foot clone haha sometimes bad things end up doing good for you haha.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> A TMB update!
> The SCROG screens are going up and all plants are being weaved through the screens. I posted pictures 2 weeks ago and I'm seeing nice growth between then and now. The vegetable garden is doing great as well. The tomatoes are over the 6' mark, but just a few tomatoes are showing.
> Enjoy!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3188395 View attachment 3188396 View attachment 3188397 View attachment 3188400 View attachment 3188402 View attachment 3188403 View attachment 3188405 View attachment 3188406 View attachment 3188407 View attachment 3188408


Wow now that's a MOTHERFUCKIN garden! Omg looking good 
It's a massive scrog!!

Those cantaloupes look tastey awesome vegi garden also!


----------



## virus effect (Jun 25, 2014)

strains are cremia blue the church ak47 blue rhino 
-Virus


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Jun 25, 2014)

heres a lil update on one my ogs got it from a friend was looking rough when i got it starting to look healthy again


----------



## thump easy (Jun 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> A TMB update!
> The SCROG screens are going up and all plants are being weaved through the screens. I posted pictures 2 weeks ago and I'm seeing nice growth between then and now. The vegetable garden is doing great as well. The tomatoes are over the 6' mark, but just a few tomatoes are showing.
> Enjoy!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3188395 View attachment 3188396 View attachment 3188397 View attachment 3188400 View attachment 3188402 View attachment 3188403 View attachment 3188405 View attachment 3188406 View attachment 3188407 View attachment 3188408


dam the buds are great i never grow outside my tamatoes are breaking the naborhood rats are eating my tamatoes and my nabors tomatoes too, how the heck do you get your vegetable to come out so nice i dont want to spray anything on my plants but dam those look clean enough to break and eat raw!!!


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> A TMB update!
> The SCROG screens are going up and all plants are being weaved through the screens. I posted pictures 2 weeks ago and I'm seeing nice growth between then and now. The vegetable garden is doing great as well. The tomatoes are over the 6' mark, but just a few tomatoes are showing.
> Enjoy!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3188395 View attachment 3188396 View attachment 3188397 View attachment 3188400 View attachment 3188402 View attachment 3188403 View attachment 3188405 View attachment 3188406 View attachment 3188407 View attachment 3188408


Looking tits TMB.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 25, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Wow now that's a MOTHERFUCKIN garden! Omg looking good
> It's a massive scrog!!
> 
> Those cantaloupes look tastey awesome vegi garden also!


Thanks, I take pride in my gardens, lots of work.


thump easy said:


> dam the buds are great i never grow outside my tamatoes are breaking the naborhood rats are eating my tamatoes and my nabors tomatoes too, how the heck do you get your vegetable to come out so nice i dont want to spray anything on my plants but dam those look clean enough to break and eat raw!!!


I spray nothing on the veggies, my biggest issue are Squirrels and Rabbits. Years past they've taken out my whole garden, I have to do regular patrols with my shotgun to control the population.


mwooten102 said:


> Looking tits TMB.


Thanks brother!
TMB-


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes Treeman, I'm with everyone else on this, garden looks very good.


----------



## crossfade69 (Jun 25, 2014)

Everybody is looking good this year!Treeman I like it nice set up love the double greenhouse.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 25, 2014)

The temporary solution. And also random stalk pic. Wife did a good job saving it too. She get's extra dessert .... 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## zest (Jun 25, 2014)

I have 4 agent orange plants growing this summer and this is probably one of my favorites in my entire garden so far










]


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 25, 2014)

An abnormally cool and wet spring has me behind here in KY. 

Peak Seeds Sweet Skunk
  

Dynasty Seeds Caramel Candy Kush
 
 
 
Sannie Seeds Jackberry F4 were the parents of these F5 versions I created. 
 
 
What you want to see!
 
What you don't. FML. Not really. It's the only skunker that made it and now it is going to be crossed with the above plant that is showing her sex, my biggest CCK. I'm thinking "Caramel Candy Skunk".


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 25, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> The temporary solution. And also random stalk pic. Wife did a good job saving it too. She get's extra dessert ....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


 great wife TMG ; )....I wouldn't be able to trust my dog after doing that once to save smashing you rolled up 420 magazines over him again you could make a wire frame up then place that white shade cloth around it?dog wont get thru then....


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 25, 2014)

I started this Jackberry F4 pheno inside up to week four flower under CFLs. I brought her outside at that point and have been taking her in and out of my light tight shed at 6am an 6pm respectively. Nothing impressive, just the pheno with the best buzz. This one is purely for head stash.  

She got a light dusting of pollen from a selected brother and is carrying a few F5 seeds, like the one pictured at bottom.


----------



## Soil and Sun (Jun 25, 2014)

This is a firisian dew I wrote about in " moving out stretch ". Once I moved all my girls out these went straight into flower mode. It actually works out though, got something to hold me over while the THC bomb, White Russian, and a few others finish up  I'm sure this wont be the best of show but still fine smoke!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 25, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> great wife TMG ; )....I wouldn't be able to trust my dog after doing that once to save smashing you rolled up 420 magazines over him again you could make a wire frame up then place that white shade cloth around it?dog wont get thru then....


Hahah hightimes actually. But Ya I don't trust her worth a lick. But she should be at bay for the mean time. That wire sounds like a good idea. Maybe some cactus ....


Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 25, 2014)

you will have to change the name to spike..the dog not the wife


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Thanks, I take pride in my gardens, lots of work.
> TMB-


It shows bro, I really appreciate the update pics. Your garden is inspiring, even to seasoned growers


----------



## Soil and Sun (Jun 25, 2014)

Great start! My only advise ( besides larger pots ) is let them grow until the flower is at its full potential and plant stops showing new growth. I'm sure you will be a happy camper when you cure your harvest properly


----------



## Blackvalor (Jun 26, 2014)

Soil and Sun said:


> View attachment 3188976 This is a firisian dew I wrote about in " moving out stretch ". Once I moved all my girls out these went straight into flower mode. It actually works out though, got something to hold me over while the THC bomb, White Russian, and a few others finish up  I'm sure this wont be the best of show but still fine smoke!


Wow.. Your Frisian dew never re-vegged, or did you light dep it to finish it off? Curious to find out since I'm doing a few "dews", myself. Doesn't look like you got the purple pheno, but she sure does look dense and sticky.

Very nice


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> It shows bro, I really appreciate the update pics. Your garden is inspiring, even to seasoned growers


I've thoroughly enjoyed watching the evolution of treemans 'weed cage' over the years, & his grows are always inspiring ....


----------



## Soil and Sun (Jun 26, 2014)

Blackvalor said:


> Wow.. Your Frisian dew never re-vegged, or did you light dep it to finish it off? Curious to find out since I'm doing a few "dews", myself. Doesn't look like you got the purple pheno, but she sure does look dense and sticky.
> 
> Very nice


No light dep, they were all under 24hr light until I moved them out. They all showed sex but the dews continued to flower. They get about 7hrs a day direct sunlight. They got put out April 2nd and I harvested the first plant two days ago. The other two look like they'll finish up by next week. Also I don't think I got any purple because its really hot here and the cold at the end of the season supposedly triggers the color pheno


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 26, 2014)

How much longer do you think? 
Bb x sour d 






Bb x uk cheese






I'm thinking within the week.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 26, 2014)

Yep. I would be looking to take those in about 3-5 days or so..


----------



## Malarky (Jun 26, 2014)

Grew ot a couple of the new OTO Frisian last time ,personally reckon these strains 


Soil and Sun said:


> View attachment 3188976 This is a firisian dew I wrote about in " moving out stretch ". Once I moved all my girls out these went straight into flower mode. It actually works out though, got something to hold me over while the THC bomb, White Russian, and a few others finish up  I'm sure this wont be the best of show but still fine smoke!


man nice Frisian bud ,interested in growin outdoor strins in with a lot of persuasion ,maybe veg 3 days then fight the monster fer a month 12/12 then another 10wk and you have some fine stuff ,scrog the monster ,!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 26, 2014)

I know this isnt a plant but I still have to share this trippy fortune cookie from last night. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I've thoroughly enjoyed watching the evolution of treemans 'weed cage' over the years, & his grows are always inspiring ....


 Whats inspiring for me is looking at what you guys go through to get quality plants and meds and as ive only been on RUI for about 8 mths going back over peoples previous grows and seeing how they have improved each year...that's inspiring plus the fact that a lot of yas seem like good blokes .....hope yas all achieve ya aims keep it fucking green !


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 26, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> trippy fortune cookie from last night. I thought it was pretty cool.


Haha that's dope ! Whoever wrote that up must be on the good green. Which panda express ? I'm kinda psychic I'm guess Oakland ? 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 26, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Haha that's dope ! Whoever wrote that up must be on the good green. Which panda express ? I'm kinda psychic I'm guess Oakland ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


 maybe one of you guys can cross an orient strain with something and call it something in honour of the restaurant lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 26, 2014)

Lol ^^^ sounds sick "panda express" 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 26, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol ^^^ sounds sick "panda express"
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


 lol...panda cookies orient?...PCO


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> lol...panda cookies orient?...PCO


We may have to quote this in the future. 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Fuckng dogs did they same to two of mine lucily I found a 6 foot replacement for the 1 foot clone haha sometimes bad things end up doing good for you haha.



It only took the Red nose no more than three times to touch the hot wire and I haven't turned it on since last season.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> lol...panda cookies orient?...PCO


 would like some seeds if the name is used officially hahahah


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 26, 2014)

Hahaha panda cookies I like it. If only I had pineapple express to cross with my cookie bag seed plant. And yes this came from the panda by the walmart and Toyota dealership lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 26, 2014)

Lol I only know because when I hit quote the picture told me so. Hahha , but I'm in that area too @KushXOJ

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jun 26, 2014)

godrickau said:


> cheers man. yep from down under


 hey are you from oz was thinking of doing the veg outdoor and flowering inside how have u found it works


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 26, 2014)

Shout out to some legendary outdoor growers: We miss y'all...
Hoonry.... what up man?
TokaLot... you up to no good?
Crossfade... I know you keep us updated, but I miss the bushes 
Kevdog... qrazytrain?? wtf you been?
Piatch... are you lurking?
GarlicTrain... how CO?
FMILY... ? miss ya man
BiscuitKid... I know your around 
HumboltChronic... you better be making some good legal money, your guerilla patch was awesome.

and I'm sure there's more I can't remember, If any of you are reading this... post some pics send some love!


----------



## crossfade69 (Jun 26, 2014)

GB THANKS I am going to start a thread this weekend with my much more tame than last years grow.Got a late start do to my first round of plants getting eaten but things are going good and the plants are doing good so will post when I have more time.Tokalot are you out there?I know he is busy with work but I bet he has something up his sleeve.mwooten those look good I agree about a week and your stoked.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 26, 2014)

I been puttin in a lil work. Getting the garden bed and greenhouse prepped for the full season plants. I am going in ground to get the most out of them since I started late. Plus I could reuse these holes next year. Also helps keep my plants about a foot lower to the ground. My feet, hands and back are acing from mixing up all the damn soil lol. Its for a good cause, so fuck it. I am on a tolerance break so I get high on gardening and a good epsom salt and apple cider vinegar bath. Let me quit babbling and post pics.

I took the shade cloth down and put up the plastic sheeting since the light dep girls are all flowering good now. Found some aphids tryna hide in a few flowers. I just picked and smashed the ones I could see. Gonna blast the plants with water and dish detergent tonight. All the plants responded better to the plastic sheeting rather than the shade cloth. This morning all the seedlings immediately reached to grab the sun.



   

8 holes so far. Gonna dig maybe 4 more.


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2014)

Fres been digging !


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Shout out to some legendary outdoor growers: We miss y'all...
> Hoonry.... what up man?
> TokaLot... you up to no good?
> Crossfade... I know you keep us updated, but I miss the bushes
> ...



Tru dat !

I miss Mojorison. Wonder what happened to him.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> Tru dat !
> 
> I miss Mojorison. Wonder what happened to him.


probably in Sunni's basement, if not Canada has him now...


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2014)

Did he visit Canada ? He was from across the Pond wasn't he ? I wouldn't mind being in Sunni's basement either ......


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> Did he visit Canada ? He was from across the Pond wasn't he ? I wouldn't mind being in Sunni's basement either ......


I thought he was also, I PM'd him, he said Canada.
I wouldn't mind her basement, as long as she didn't feed me rabbit food, and I could bring my own weed...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> Fres been digging !


Haha, did 6 of the holes today. Woke up early as usual. Change the light dep gh roof. Been mixing soil, compost and amendments all day since then until about 4pm. I'm Tired as shit bro. Oh yeah, and the main plumbing line was backed up so I had to cover all the plants for an hour in the heat of the day for the plumber to come snake  Hes coming back tomorrow again to try to figure out if it is the city line or if it is one of my tree roots .


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 26, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha, did 6 of the holes today. Woke up early as usual. Change the light dep gh roof. Been mixing soil, compost and amendments all day since then until about 4pm. I'm Tired as shit bro. Oh yeah, and the main plumbing line was backed up so I had to cover all the plants for an hour in the heat of the day for the plumber to come snake  Hes coming back tomorrow again to try to figure out if it is the city line or if it is one of my tree roots .


aren't you scripted? why are you covering?
I would tell him to avert his eyes and get to work...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> aren't you scripted? why are you covering?
> I would tell him to avert his eyes and get to work...


Fresno county banned all pot growing as of recent. $1000 dollar per plant fine. That is like $50,000 for me lol. Fuck them. I will just show them my script and tell them to boss me. I thought were in california not the south.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 26, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Fresno county banned all pot growing as of recent. $1000 dollar per plant fine. That is like $50,000 for me lol. Fuck them. I will just show them my script and tell them to boss me. I thought were in california not the south.


sorry my bad bro.. I'm glad you are doing your thing regardless. Fucking BS county reg's... good luck on your year


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I thought he was also, I PM'd him, he said Canada.
> I wouldn't mind her basement, as long as she didn't feed me rabbit food, and I could bring my own weed...


 LOL @ the rabbit food, Rabbits won't even eat Canadian weed ,




FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha, did 6 of the holes today. Woke up early as usual. Change the light dep gh roof. Been mixing soil, compost and amendments all day since then until about 4pm. I'm Tired as shit bro. Oh yeah, and the main plumbing line was backed up so I had to cover all the plants for an hour in the heat of the day for the plumber to come snake  Hes coming back tomorrow again to try to figure out if it is the city line or if it is one of my tree roots .


 Oh I hear ya.
Between work, building a 4 k room , Harvesting two indoor cabs and keeping up with the outdoor has me beat. I start two weeks off on Monday and will get my room finished as just hanging the lights and venting and flood boxes left to do.
Seeing your pics makes me feel better cause I don't have bushes yet like GB and coming out of a slight revegg has me worried time wise. I think it will be fine and still won't have to use the hedge trimmers this year.

Im not fuking around next year and supplementing lights. I think though when I turned my vegg light down to 15 hrs inside before going out started it.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> LOL @ the rabbit food, Rabbits won't even eat Canadian weed ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to the 4k room? I miss my indoor  I hate paying $15/gram at dispensaries...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah. If you go back and look at getawaymountain's 2012 and 2013 grow threads, you can see how far behing some of his plants were. I think in 2012 he put some out mid to late june and didnt transplant into their finally home until mid july, and still got some decent bushes outta them. I am running some of his strains this year. Hopefully they bush out for me. I am going to try my hand at mainlining the next batch. I'm gonna let them sex out before I hit them with supplemental lighting though. I aint got time for males right now lol.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 26, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah. If you go back and look at getawaymountain's 2012 and 2013 grow threads, you can see how far behing some of his plants were. I think in 2012 he put some out mid to late june and didnt transplant into their finally home until mid july, and still got some decent bushes outta them. I am running some of his strains this year. Hopefully they bush out for me. I am going to try my hand at mainlining the next batch. I'm gonna let them sex out before I hit them with supplemental lighting though. I aint got time for males right now lol.


everyones running getaway gear but me... I see how it is.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 26, 2014)

Lol. His strains are perfect for th fall here. We get warm weather until Dec. But we do get hit with the Tule fog. I dont need any moldy buds in my way. Getaway has some killer strains. I think one of my favs would be seahash. The reeferman's Seawarp seems to be loving the cali heat too. I want to try out some of these new strains that are all the rage. Would be good to have around.


----------



## TWS (Jun 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Do you have a link to the 4k room? I miss my indoor  I hate paying $15/gram at dispensaries...



No link . Theres a trillion billion indoor growers but my interest and friends are here in the OD forum. I don't have the time or will to Chat over there but I can do one just for you in a PM. lol.
It's just a 11 x 11 4000 watt, pushing thru 4 air cooled hoods (26 X 29 ) and 18000 btu AC. Not sure what medium yet but it will be a toss between RDWC or Hempy buckets. Im kinda leary of floods and blockage with the RDWC and don't want the rez's in the light room so that leaves me with un proteced rez's from flood. Just another grow room but a step up from my 5 X 5 dual 600 room. lol

forgot to mention , Fmily brought over Adower and 757 the other day. Good to see those guys.


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks good man what did mix into ur soil for prep


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jun 27, 2014)

Has anyone heard of a grower by the name of Wally duck or the strain


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2014)

FreeCannabizmAUS said:


> Has anyone heard of a grower by the name of Wally duck or the strain


 not me if hes an aussie like you and i


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice an Aussie I just signed up to this forum are u gonna do some outdoor this year got some already veging inside looking forward to seeing how big I can grow my sativa


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jun 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> not me if hes an aussie like you and i


 checkout Wally duck the strain is ducksfoot supposably a really good stealth plant leaves almost resemble a ducksfoot hense the name


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jun 27, 2014)

Gold


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2014)

FreeCannabizmAUS said:


> Nice an Aussie I just signed up to this forum are u gonna do some outdoor this year got some already veging inside looking forward to seeing how big I can grow my sativa


 if your veging already and its a sativa shit man she will be like 15 footer


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jun 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> if your veging already and its a sativa shit man she will be like a 15 footer


 lol I'll keep u updated really nice strain grew 1 of the same llast year 7 ft high 7 ft wide with hectic colas and that germinated around ssept harvested start of April but thinking back on it maybe should of left till end of April I'll try upload some pics


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jun 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3190012


Strange leaves wouldn't mind growing a few of these he may have won a cannabis cup with this not quite sure tho


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 27, 2014)

Ducksfoot?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 27, 2014)

FreeCannabizmAUS said:


> Looks good man what did mix into ur soil for prep


Just bone meal and blood meal. A lil jamacian bat guano In a couple cubic foot. Nothingt major. Just there to give them that extra boost and for the soil life to get goin. I am M trying to go full organic by next year. I am gonna try a water only grow next year. Just supplement with guano teas in flower.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2014)

FreeCannabizmAUS said:


> lol I'll keep u updated really nice strain grew 1 of the same llast year 7 ft high 7 ft wide with hectic colas and that germinated around ssept harvested start of April but thinking back on it maybe should of left till end of April I'll try upload some pics


 yep from my exp a full blown sativa wont finish till approx. 2nd week of april right up to 1st week may sometimes in aust


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a question for the experienced, whats the easiest way to support the ladies in the gh?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I have a question for the experienced, whats the easiest way to support the ladies in the gh?


I like remesh wire cages, and I know people using wood framework with great success....


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> everyones running getaway gear but me... I see how it is.


Add me to that list GB, and I tell you I'm a bit jealous about it too. I see that he has a bunch of "early finishers" suited for his northern climate, I'd love to get my hands on a few of them seeds. I never asked him, I just stood in envy from the sidelines. I guess we need to figure out how to get on that list. 
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 27, 2014)

I am on that list and have a few of his strains.  only have 3 going this season.


----------



## Milovan (Jun 27, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Yep. I would be looking to take those in about 3-5 days or so..


Wondering if you wait till the red hairs recede or not
before chopping?


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 27, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I am on that list and have a few of his strains.  only have 3 going this season.


Like GB said "everybody's running Getaway gear" except me and him. When I reach ABM status then maybe I'll qualify to make it on Getaways seed list, until then I'll just watch in envy....LOL.
Have you tried any of Getaway's smoke? Curious for a smoke report. I haven't seen to many ABM grow pictures this year, what's up with that?
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2014)

I almost lured Getaway to a BBQ once......I was that close to "the list"...


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 27, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I almost lured Getaway to a BBQ once......I was that close to "the list"...


Damn it jj, One plate of that pig and we'd have him back every year. I have a feeling he'll be showing up one of the years.
TMB-


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 27, 2014)

Some fresh bud porn from my light dep. It's starting to feel like Xmas when I open tarps in the morning 
Still a ways to go, but I'm looking forward to a variety of strains I haven't smoked yet.

Bubba Kush (Humboldt Seed Org)






Purple Trainwreck (Reserva Privada)






Wonder Woman (Nirvana)


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Some fresh bud porn from my light dep. It's starting to feel like Xmas when I open tarps in the morning
> Still a ways to go, but I'm looking forward to a variety of strains I haven't smoked yet.
> 
> Bubba Kush (Humboldt Seed Org)
> ...


LOL!....I caught myself giggling out loud! HeHeHe!


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 27, 2014)

Milovan said:


> Wondering if you wait till the red hairs recede or not
> before chopping?
> 
> 
> ...


I don't wait for them to recede. I just take a look at it overall and grab it from there. Sometimes I take out the scope but for the most part it's just eyeballin.  




treemansbuds said:


> Like GB said "everybody's running Getaway gear" except me and him. When I reach ABM status then maybe I'll qualify to make it on Getaways seed list, until then I'll just watch in envy....LOL.
> Have you tried any of Getaway's smoke? Curious for a smoke report. I haven't seen to many ABM grow pictures this year, what's up with that?
> TMB-


HA!! I don't have a status and if I did it would be well below the likes of GB, Mwooten, Treeman, DJJ, the list can go on! I am not posting any pics really of what I have going. Tired of the site going down over the last couple of years and not being able to keep the thread up to date. I have grown out the Getaway Mountain and really enjoyed it. It was done in early Sept with small rock hard nugs all over the plant. No HUGE colas or anything but just a great plant overall. I have one flowering in the 600 Tent now though. 

I believe I have the following from Getaway's stock

Getaway Mountain
Sea Warp
Sea Hash
Poison Warp

I think there are 2 more that I am forgetting.. I plan on mothering them out to run indoors over the fall/winter.

As far as what I have going now....

Sour D
Getaway Mountain
Poison Warp
Sea Hash
Kens GDP
Fireball
Hawaiian Bagseed

Like I said it's a small grow and not much to show anyways...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jun 27, 2014)

That Wonder Woman is gorgeous.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 27, 2014)

Fuck!!! I was gonna run purple traiwreck ths year too, but I thought they might need the cold to purple up. That picture just made up my mind. Next order I will be copping some RP Purple Trainwreck seeds. Your bud are looking fire bro. I think my plants are just finishing up the stretch. They're really stacking now. I hit them with bloom teas back to back. They should come out half as decent as yours lol.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 27, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Fuck!!! I was gonna run purple traiwreck ths year too, but I thought they might need the cold to purple up. That picture just made up my mind. Next order I will be copping some RP Purple Trainwreck seeds. Your bud are looking fire bro. I think my plants are just finishing up the stretch. They're really stacking now. I hit them with bloom teas back to back. They should come out half as decent as yours lol.


I like the RP, but it's smaller than my HSO Purple Trainwreck
I'll make sure to do a side by side in my thread about them. It's one of my favorite strains so I figured I would grow a few of each to see which I liked better, RP or HSO...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I like the RP, but it's smaller than my HSO Purple Trainwreck
> I'll make sure to do a side by side in my thread about them. It's one of my favorite strains so I figured I would grow a few of each to see which I liked better, RP or HSO...


Yes, please do a side by side. I am going to start collecting strains this fall for next year. I might just do a few bigguns in each garden next year. So many plants is just too much damn work lol. Too much transplanting and watering.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Some fresh bud porn from my light dep. It's starting to feel like Xmas when I open tarps in the morning
> Still a ways to go, but I'm looking forward to a variety of strains I haven't smoked yet.
> 
> Bubba Kush (Humboldt Seed Org)
> ...


Damn....them girls are looking sexy as hell!......


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 27, 2014)

these are the plants I didn't top the kosher is over 6 feet  Peace.


----------



## TWS (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 27, 2014)

TWS said:


>


Which wonder woman episode is this ? 

sent from my spaceship, it's 420time -TMG5150


----------



## TWS (Jun 27, 2014)

Wonder woman does Dallas.... lol


----------



## PoopBear (Jun 27, 2014)

Some veggies and meds. Things are looking good.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)

PoopBear said:


> View attachment 3190508 View attachment 3190509 View attachment 3190510
> 
> Some veggies and meds. Things are looking good.


those flowers on the end of your vegitables is edible i eat those all the time but dam looking DANK!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Some fresh bud porn from my light dep. It's starting to feel like Xmas when I open tarps in the morning
> Still a ways to go, but I'm looking forward to a variety of strains I haven't smoked yet.
> 
> Bubba Kush (Humboldt Seed Org)
> ...


Something gets me about that wonder woman ; )


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2014)

PoopBear said:


> View attachment 3190508 View attachment 3190509 View attachment 3190510
> 
> Some veggies and meds. Things are looking good.


Prob a silly question I could find on the newbie forums but im a lazy shit to go looking ...is the idea of the wire cages around the plants for support or to stop animals etc ....looking good veg and meds : )


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 27, 2014)

Both @ruby fruit


----------



## PoopBear (Jun 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Prob a silly question I could find on the newbie forums but im a lazy shit to go looking ...is the idea of the wire cages around the plants for support or to stop animals etc ....looking good veg and meds : )


Both. I bend and pull the branches through as they get long enough. This opens the plant up to more light and promotes more vertical growth along the branch. So the plant is supported for weight in many places and supported from the wind all the way around. Also keeps the deer from eating them when they are young.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2014)

PoopBear said:


> Both. I bend and pull the branches through as they get long enough. This opens the plant up to more light and promotes more vertical growth along the branch. So the plant is supported for weight in many places and supported from the wind all the way around. Also keeps the deer from eating them when they are young.


Exactly what I wanted to hear thanks....I tie my plants down but last year as I work away I came back to exceptional growth and the string had cut into the main stem strangling it almost so the wire cage will be a lot better.....thanks guys


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 27, 2014)

I use garden wire ties that have a cushion around th, and I use stretchy plant tape . They stretch with the plant as it grows. Have yet to see one cut into the plant. The cushiond wire works good as well if you are able to adjust it so that it doesnt strangle the stalks.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I use garden wire ties that have a cushion around th, and I use stretchy plant tape . They stretch with the plant as it grows. Have yet to see one cut into the plant. The cushiond wire works good as well if you are able to adjust it so that it doesnt strangle the stalks.


I will have to see if I can source the garden stretch tape ..... ladt year it got to 8-9 foot had to tie it down for stealth but I think.i didnt start doing it early enough and stressed it a bit


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 27, 2014)

I got mine for 1 dollar at the dollar store. Like 50 feet of it. Maybe 100 idk. Lol bought a bunch in 2012 and still have it. I also have garden twine. But that slices into the stalks with friction from wind. I cant wait till my pepper plants start fruiting. I have tomatoes, squash, cucumbers and cannabis all fruiting. But I want my damn peppers!! Lol they should start fruiting around Aug. They will be rather large. Good for cover crop. I amd growing lots of vining plants like squash, cantaloupe and watermelon as live mulch. Will help keep the roots cooler and stay moist longer.


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jun 27, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just bone meal and blood meal. A lil jamacian bat guano In a couple cubic foot. Nothingt major. Just there to give them that extra boost and for the soil life to get goin. I am M trying to go full organic by next year. I am gonna try a water only grow next year. Just supplement with guano teas in flower.


Did similar to that last year added dutchmaster flower nutes every second week during flowering it took 18 weeks to finish off period and I reckon it could of gone at least another week but weather beat me great smoke just these sativas take forever see how I go indoor want to learn about genetics to cross it with a nice indica dominant to shorten the period I'll try upload some pics working off an iPod so no camera I'll try the computer let me know what u reckon cheers for feedback


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jun 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> yep from my exp a full blown sativa wont finish till approx. 2nd week of april right up to 1st week may sometimes in aust


I know now lol got some cool projects coming up what strains u growin


----------



## TWS (Jun 27, 2014)

thump easy said:


> those flowers on the end of your vegitables is edible i eat those all the time but dam looking DANK!!!



Iguanas and tortises like those too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I got mine for 1 dollar at the dollar store. Like 50 feet of it. Maybe 100 idk. Lol bought a bunch in 2012 and still have it. I also have garden twine. But that slices into the stalks with friction from wind. I cant wait till my pepper plants start fruiting. I have tomatoes, squash, cucumbers and cannabis all fruiting. But I want my damn peppers!! Lol they should start fruiting around Aug. They will be rather large. Good for cover crop. I amd growing lots of vining plants like squash, cantaloupe and watermelon as live mulch. Will help keep the roots cooler and stay moist longer.


 gd stuff ...I get right into my chillis as well got Trinidad scorpions,ghost,7 pots and habeneros...but of all so far the orange habeneros make my best tasting sauce for salads etc


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2014)

FreeCannabizmAUS said:


> I know now lol got some cool projects coming up what strains u growin


 not sure yet mate got a choice of about 8 strains to try....only gonna do 2 strains I think im only for personal


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jun 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> not sure yet mate got a choice of about 8 strains to try....only gonna do 2 strains I think im only for personal


Same the big one is just for laughs got me a white rhino mother I be letting chill gonna try cross my mastodon kush to get some seed ideally would love to cross my sativa with the rhino but only got two seeds from last years might germ the last seed and actually hope it's a male any experience with crossing


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2014)

FreeCannabizmAUS said:


> Same the big one is just for laughs got me a white rhino mother I be letting chill gonna try cross my mastodon kush to get some seed ideally would love to cross my sativa with the rhino but only got two seeds from last years might germ the last seed and actually hope it's a male any experience with crossing


No exp at all with crossing mate im not into hydro no more so its just a case of fem seed different strains grow smoke start again for me....mine went hermie on me last year but it was a bagseed 100% sativa not sure of the strain tho....got a container of seeds from it in case I try again but wont be this year...I have white rhino fem seeds as well


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jun 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> No exp at all with crossing mate im not into hydro no more so its just a case of fem seed different strains grow smoke start again for me....mine went hermie on me last year but it was a bagseed 100% sativa not sure of the strain tho....got a container of seeds from it in case I try again but wont be this year...I have white rhino fem seeds as well


What u think turned it hermie


----------



## thump easy (Jun 28, 2014)

TWS said:


> Iguanas and tortises like those too.



try those flowers raw or with eggs scrambled with chopped fresh peper and olive oil and a few leafs of basil sliced and diced a pinch of salt its bomb no i havent had the pleasue but if its like rattle snake its bomb they sell it at the grand canyon.. but not iguanas but if you know of a place im down..


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 28, 2014)

FreeCannabizmAUS said:


> What u think turned it hermie


 only done one a sativa turned hermie on me pretty sure it was flowering no dramas first two weeks then me or something else caused it to herm...might have been my fault cos I let mites take over and trimmed a shitload of leaf off it to try n control it...that or a nasty 7 inch long half inch deep split in the main stem might have stressed it


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 28, 2014)

Buds everywhere. I'm excited.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 28, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3190846 View attachment 3190847
> Buds everywhere. I'm excited.


Crowd applauses fresno ....well done mate looking good


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks brotha. It smells so good when I take the tarp off. Hopefully these super silver hazes dont take forever. I was looking at a grow journal where a guys ssh plants wen on for 14 weeks. And still weren't finished, he said they could have gone 16-18 weeks


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jun 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> only done one a sativa turned hermie on me pretty sure it was flowering no dramas first two weeks then me or something else caused it to herm...might have been my fault cos I let mites take over and trimmed a shitload of leaf off it to try n control it...that or a nasty 7 inch long half inch deep split in the main stem might have stressed it


No shit same happened with the split to me I just ducktaped that fucker and preyed it was all good probably just set it back abit and my dog munched it and only left 5 nodes halfway threw veg and it sprung back sweet lesson learned dogs like weed just as much as me


----------



## skinnysmoke (Jun 28, 2014)

Dark Devil auto fem. starting turn purple day 49 from seed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 28, 2014)

FreeCannabizmAUS said:


> No shit same happened with the split to me I just ducktaped that fucker and preyed it was all good probably just set it back abit and my dog munched it and only left 5 nodes halfway threw veg and it sprung back sweet lesson learned dogs like weed just as much as me


 yeah I think if you start tying em down after 6-9 nodes you gotta go careful I didn't do it early enuff and was to rough I think


----------



## crossfade69 (Jun 29, 2014)

Backyard chem ,kosher,tangie, southeren oregon stlyle,some nice plants in this thread everyone keep it up!Happy weekend everyone peace from LOW O.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## skinnysmoke (Jun 29, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3191993


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 29, 2014)

Micky kush getting ready to go indoor for finish. 

Another micky. Trying to control
the stretch by pinching and breaking over the tips.

My widow, had to break this one
over too. She hit the 6' roof.


Jesus OG
 
Lemon haze


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 29, 2014)

So, I have a question. Can I add fertilizer the same day the plant was transplanted?


----------



## 757growin (Jun 29, 2014)

Ladies loving the deck lifeB-)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 29, 2014)

@gR33nDav3l0l yes. Not too heavy though


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 29, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @gR33nDav3l0l yes. Not too heavy though


Thanks


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jun 29, 2014)

skinnysmoke said:


> Dark Devil auto fem. starting turn purple day 49 from seed. Lookin koota
> View attachment 3191246
> View attachment 3191247
> View attachment 3191248
> ...


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 30, 2014)

757growin said:


> Ladies loving the deck lifeB-)


I don't see your blue dream anywhere!?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 30, 2014)

So, been having a great weather. Moved a kush plant into a bigger pot, the two of them are very sticky and frosty. Might be flowering soon too. Sativa keeps on going, starting her 9th month of life, it's been reveging for 4 months now, hope I can finally harvest her this year


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 30, 2014)

She looks tk be nearing the end here pretty soon. She looks sexy dave


----------



## 757growin (Jun 30, 2014)

My ladies are now mobile sun chasers


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 30, 2014)

757growin said:


> My ladies are now mobile sun chasers


Awesome man... Mobile Sun Chasers


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Jun 30, 2014)

My GSC is really starting to bush out


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 30, 2014)

My Cherry Pie's are hitting the 4' mark (from DJJ)


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 1, 2014)

U listen to music while you tend your garden GB or is that to play dolly parton songs to scare the bugs away ?


Garden Boss said:


> My Cherry Pie's are hitting the 4' mark (from DJJ)


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 1, 2014)

Ha ha and the " final countdown" when its time : )


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jul 1, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3192051


Ready set grow


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jul 1, 2014)

BackwoodzBurner said:


> My GSC is really starting to bush out View attachment 3192991


Getting bushy got me a white rhino that is lookin bushy as hell just about to enter flower good luck


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 1, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> U listen to music while you tend your garden GB or is that to play dolly parton songs to scare the bugs away ?


Yeah I got the radio blasting out rock/metal during the day, if you wanna tune in here is a link to their station:

http://zrockfm.com/

I turn it off at night so my dogs can hear potential threats.
The ladies seem to love it


----------



## TWS (Jul 1, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3192051



Wait..... What's this ?


----------



## Carmarelo (Jul 1, 2014)

Blue dream comes with complimentary mantis


----------



## Milovan (Jul 1, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> My Cherry Pie's are hitting the 4' mark (from DJJ)



Lol the girl Bobbi Brown in the Cherry Pie Vid came over to my house
back then when the vid was made. She was kickin with a good friend of mine since childhood a girl named Becky Wilkes at the old rock club in NoHo called the 
FM Station. Becky did music vids including the David Lee Roth vid at the beach 
and she had done a spread for Playboy Mag. They followed me to my pad and I whipped out some coke for them partied a bit then we went back to the club.

I will be harvesting my Cherry Pies this morning
and I am excited cause this is my first run with 
Cherry Pie.


----------



## Milovan (Jul 1, 2014)

Carmarelo said:


> View attachment 3193224
> Blue dream comes with complimentary mantis


Too cool! My Blue Dream also came with a Mantis!
I give it water daily so it will stick around.
I spray water with a small sprayer around the area the Mantis
kicks and I watch it drink off the leaves and off itself.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 1, 2014)

I wonder if I had a radio blasting in the garden during the day would keep the squirrels out?

TMB-


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 1, 2014)

Got some cages going, ty for the advice very cheap and effective (lowes 98$ 5x150ft). Sprayed some bt try and get that established early. Next plan is to get some straw down, try and limit the dust. Oh and mmmmm tatters, nothing beats home grown food.


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 1, 2014)

Somewhere east of St.Louis in The Land of Lincoln. Been 9 years since being able to enjoy this hobby. Forgot just how much I loved it.  The pix do them no justice....shitty little camera used. Will get some better pix later. Rock on


----------



## doubletake (Jul 1, 2014)

^^they great and blend in nice too!


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 1, 2014)

doubletake said:


> ^^they great and blend in nice too!


Yes they do. They are exploding into beautiful fucking monsters...WOOP WOOP....I got a late start to. I was always a late starter but I didn't even start the seeds until May 9th. I live on a big farm and it's very inaccessible to others with no neighbors in site. So I am very blessed to say the least. I tend to them on a daily basis and those particular beauties are just 1 of my 6 locations. Mind you i've been keeping their thirst at bay all season so far but we got 5 inches of rain last Friday and then back to the low 90s the past 4 days and these beauties have simply fucking exploded in such a way that a MAC truck couldn't wipe the smile off my face!  P.S. I LST the shit out of my plants as well as a mixture of topping and FIMing.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> Wait..... What's this ?


Marijuanas!


----------



## doubletake (Jul 1, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> Yes they do. They are exploding into beautiful fucking monsters...WOOP WOOP....I got a late start to. I was always a late starter but I didn't even start the seeds until May 9th. I live on a big farm and it's very inaccessible to others with no neighbors in site. So I am very blessed to say the least. I tend to them on a daily basis and those particular beauties are just 1 of my 6 locations. Mind you i've been keeping their thirst at bay all season so far but we got 5 inches of rain last Friday and then back to the low 90s the past 4 days and these beauties have simply fucking exploded in such a way that a MAC truck couldn't wipe the smile off my face!  P.S. I LST the shit out of my plants as well as a mixture of topping and FIMing.


Hell yeah man your doing great


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Jul 1, 2014)

went to one of spots to nute there looking good but the bugs are waging war but other then good hey but its guerilla grow so i really cant beat trails to it t address the problem 
GDP UP FRONT AND LEMON G IN THE BACK


----------



## TWS (Jul 1, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Marijuanas!


 That's not the backyard is it ? Thought no grow outside this year ? Nice !


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> That's not the backyard is it ? Thought no grow outside this year ? Nice !


Thank you tws! Yea Fresno county's all bad you can't even grow indoor anymore. Tulare County Still Cool Tho !


----------



## Blackvalor (Jul 1, 2014)

Greetings from the northeast!

Here's a few pics from one of my guerrilla plots. Strain is purple maroc in 15 gallon roots organics fabric pots.



 This taller one is my trifoliate, topped twice starting at the 5th node. (Brother for scale)


Thinking about starting with maxsea bloom nutes soon. The girls have already started to stretch within the last week and put out a lot of new pistil growth. Certainly wouldn't mind a September harvest


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 1, 2014)

Peace.


----------



## TWS (Jul 1, 2014)

Threads kicking ass now. Starting to see some Phatt girls.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I wonder if I had a radio blasting in the garden during the day would keep the squirrels out?
> View attachment 3193246
> TMB-


Only if your playing nutbush city limits


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 1, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> Yes they do. They are exploding into beautiful fucking monsters...WOOP WOOP....I got a late start to. I was always a late starter but I didn't even start the seeds until May 9th. I live on a big farm and it's very inaccessible to others with no neighbors in site. So I am very blessed to say the least. I tend to them on a daily basis and those particular beauties are just 1 of my 6 locations. Mind you i've been keeping their thirst at bay all season so far but we got 5 inches of rain last Friday and then back to the low 90s the past 4 days and these beauties have simply fucking exploded in such a way that a MAC truck couldn't wipe the smile off my face!  P.S. I LST the shit out of my plants as well as a mixture of topping and FIMing.


Looking wicked !!!!!! Dont really need to leave a comment but fuck it id be smiling to


----------



## TWS (Jul 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I wonder if I had a radio blasting in the garden during the day would keep the squirrels out?
> View attachment 3193246
> TMB-


 You shoot them with a shotgun ? I was getting ammo the other day, actually waiting in line for some 22 shells and talking to a guy that gets a certain 22 round that is super quite for controlling vermin on his property. Guess you can't miss with the shotgun though.

Do you eat them ? just kidding. Someone shot a raccoon last year and ate the thing.


----------



## TWS (Jul 1, 2014)

pmt62382 said:


> View attachment 3193449Peace.



Every time I see your beautiful potted plants I wonder where the hell is Kevdogg.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> Every time I see your beautiful potted plants I wonder where the hell is Kevdogg.


Didn't he wait until flowering to post? I could be wrong...


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> You shoot them with a shotgun ? I was getting ammo the other day, actually waiting in line for some 22 shells and talking to a guy that gets a certain 22 round that is super quite for controlling vermin on his property. Guess you can't miss with the shotgun though.
> 
> Do you eat them ? just kidding. Someone shot a raccoon last year and ate the thing.


I have to much exposed granite to be using a 22. I'm not in it for the sport, just trying to keep then out of the garden.
TMB-


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I have to much exposed granite to be using a 22. I'm not in it for the sport, just trying to keep then out of the garden.
> TMB-


Do you have dogs to chase them off?
Anything that moves in my yard is fair game to them. Unfortunately that also includes gopher killing snakes.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Purple og..I'm gonna bend the bitch tomarrow...


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 1, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3193611 Purple og..I'm gonna bend the bitch tomarrow...


Nice man, you do any foliar feeding?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

I bought some Dr something Norwegian seaweed concentrate the other day I'm gonna foliar feed with it but I haven't had the chance yet I wanted to wait till I hit them with their second treatment of azamax first...The drench and the foliar treatment. So I think Monday I'll start the foliar feeding with the seaweed shit I bought!


----------



## CoughyTime (Jul 1, 2014)

Some Harlequin grown from bag seeds that have outgrown my small greenhouse. All 4 were females, but one seems to be a stouter phenotype.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Nice man, you do any foliar feeding?


This is It ! How well do you think this would work with Max sea ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 1, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> This is It ! How well do you think this would work with Max sea ?View attachment 3193618
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193619


It will make your plants happy and healthy. Follow the rec dosage, then bump up 25% until noticeable unhappy, then dial back a little. I have ran foliar feeds at 2x rec dosage (on established plants).
Next year put them in smart pots with good soil, or I will track you down and do it for you GGR style...(Guerilla Grow Rape)


----------



## thump easy (Jul 1, 2014)

what about seawead extract from straight sea wead? has anyone tried to go to the beach and gather some sea weed and extract it??? Juice it do you think this would work??


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> It will make your plants happy and healthy. Follow the rec dosage, then bump up 25% until noticeable unhappy, then dial back a little. I have ran foliar feeds at 2x rec dosage (on established plants).
> Next year put them in smart pots with good soil, or I will track you down and do it for you GGR style...(Guerilla Grow Rape)


Lol that's exactly what I wanted to do all the better growers seem to use those pots!! I was reading up on the smart pots the other day they air prune your roots and make them split and roots fill the entire pot instead of just bunching up!! I'll definitely buy them this winter boss!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

thump easy said:


> what about seawead extract from straight sea wead? has anyone tried to go to the beach and gather some sea weed and extract it??? Juice it do you think this would work??


I have I was gonna throw it in my compost pile came back from Pismo with an ice chest full of it... it was fucken gross hella slimy with little ocean water filled balls all over it...u get used to the slimyness tho it only felt nasty at the beginning!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 1, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I have I was gonna throw it in my compost pile came back from Pismo with an ice chest full of it... it was fucken gross hella slimy with little ocean water filled balls all over it...u get used to the slimyness tho it was only nasty at the beginning!


ya i usto drop at venis to an India owner cool as cat he was from india, he had the shop near the beach thats how i got all those beach shots i lived hours away because of location but it was fun i still talk to him he brought back seeds from india he seas it grows wild.. its 3000$ plain flight i was suppose to go with him but backed out.. i walked the beach and see the stuff every were with those lil ball your talking about.. its been a few years i setled down far way from the beach but give me a reason to go see him and the beach..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Seconds after I delivered the peoples elbow!!!!




This is her today! I need to clean out her bottom bush!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 1, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Do you have dogs to chase them off?
> Anything that moves in my yard is fair game to them. Unfortunately that also includes gopher killing snakes.


We lost Raider unexpectedly a few months back, he took care of the varmints years past. He was a pit bull mix that was a great dog, he will be missed.
We adopted Marley, a 6mo female pit bull last week. She's all about chasing the rabbits/squirrels, but I haven't turned her loose yet because she had surgery and is healing up.

You must have some "bad ass" squirrels up your way if they're killing snakes....LOL
TMB-


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> We lost Raider unexpectedly a few months back, he took care of the varmints years past. He was a pit bull mix that was a great dog, he will be missed.
> We adopted Marley, a 6mo female pit bull last week. She's all about chasing the rabbits/squirrels, but I haven't turned her loose yet because she had surgery and is healing up.
> 
> You must have some "bad ass" squirrels up your way if they're killing snakes....LOL
> TMB-


Sorry to hear about Raider, I cherish the short time I have with my dogs (and Stepkids). Life is short, right?

Edit: And my squirrels fuck shit up... It's a long (and personal) story, ask me at the BBQ


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 1, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Sorry to hear about Raider, I cherish the short time I have with my dogs (and Stepkids). Life is short, right?
> 
> Edit: And my squirrels fuck shit up... It's a long (and personal) story, ask me at the BBQ


Sad thing is that my grandmother died a few days after Raider died, I was 100 times more bummed about Raider passing on vs. my grandma passing. Marley has some big shoes to fill, but she's very smart and seems to be a quick learner.
TMB-
Marley...


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 1, 2014)

And my squirrels fuck shit up... It's a long (and personal) story, ask me at the BBQ


treemansbuds said:


> Sad thing is that my grandmother died a few days after Raider died, I was 100 times more bummed about Raider passing on vs. my grandma passing. Marley has some big shoes to fill, but she's very smart and seems to be a quick learner.
> TMB-
> Marley...
> View attachment 3193642


Beautiful dog, I have a similar pup...
My dog Duke, one brown eye and one blue also, Here is a pic of him before he filled out


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I have to much exposed granite to be using a 22. I'm not in it for the sport, just trying to keep then out of the garden.
> TMB-



LOL, well in that case break out the hand grenades and dynamite.


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2014)

thump easy said:


> what about seawead extract from straight sea wead? has anyone tried to go to the beach and gather some sea weed and extract it??? Juice it do you think this would work??



Getaway mountain brought home a shit load of seaweed and put it in a big dough boy pool and brewed the shit out of it, It's in his last years thread.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 2, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol that's exactly what I wanted to do all the better growers seem to use those pots!! I was reading up on the smart pots the other day they air prune your roots and make them split and roots fill the entire pot instead of just bunching up!! I'll definitely buy them this winter boss!!


Its because of what I have learnt here in the outdoor forum that I have brought some smarts albeit only 25 gallon ones I cant afford to let my neighbours pick buds of my trees .....l.ooking forward to give em a try have all my nutes and feed ready as well and I still gotta wait 2-3 months to start lol......


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 2, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> And my squirrels fuck shit up... It's a long (and personal) story, ask me at the BBQ
> 
> Beautiful dog, I have a similar pup...
> My dog Duke, one brown eye and one blue also, Here is a pic of him before he filled out


Duke's head is shaped like Raiders head, but Raider was black with a white patch.
Duke looks like he can kick a little ass! How old is Duke?
TMB-


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Duke's head is shaped like Raiders head, but Raider was black with a white patch.
> Duke looks like he can kick a little ass! How old is Duke?
> TMB-


He's 3yrs old, but he is a huge sissy. My girlfriend pampers him like a lap dog, smdh. He's a 70lbs couch hog. Luckily for me I have 4 other useful dogs.


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2014)

fuking zack.... lol he's a handful.. loves to dig, rough house, and pull the skate board at moch speed.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3193611 Purple og..I'm gonna bend the bitch tomarrow...


Foothill Growers? What size pot is yours in? I noticed heat stress with my POG and Bubba Platinum, too. Taco shell leaves, curled up is heat stress, right? BP has normal leaves this morning but POG still looks stressed, I've moved her to earlier afternoon shade. Also, my POG doesn't look like yours, mine has a much more slender leaf than yours does but maybe this is due to heat stress, too?
My POG is in a 5 gal black nursery pot.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

TWS said:


> fuking zack.... lol he's a handful.. loves to dig, rough house, and pull the skate board at moch speed.


LOVE. He's handsome.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Foothill Growers? What size pot is yours in? I noticed heat stress with my POG and Bubba Platinum, too. Taco shell leaves, curled up is heat stress, right? BP has normal leaves this morning but POG still looks stressed, I've moved her to earlier afternoon shade. Also, my POG doesn't look like yours, mine has a much more slender leaf than yours does but maybe this is due to heat stress, too?
> My POG is in a 5 gal black nursery pot.


Yea I got the purple og from foothill..I got mine in the ground I dug a hole and filled it with ocean forest they have bin out there for about a month give or take I do believe the taco leaves are due to heat stress I also found nats in my clones I had to eradicate before I planted them!!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea I got the purple og from foothill..I got mine in the ground I dug a hole and filled it with ocean forest they have bin out there for about a month give or take I do believe the taco leaves are due to heat stress I also found nats in my clones I had to eradicate before I planted them!!


I've had no bugs on any of my clones, knock wood. I think I'll give her a drink this afternoon when she'll be shaded. She may like that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

Do you have any lavender or mazar! ! I got those from foothill to ...I got the platinum bubba and the bubba from ccic....and the rest I got from Harborside in oakland!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Do you have any lavender or mazar! ! I got those from foothill to ...I got the platinum bubba and the bubba from ccic....and the rest I got from Harborside in oakland!


No lavender, no mazar. I only bought POG and AK47 from Foothill. My Platinum Bubba and Bubba Kush from CCwhatever.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Foothill Growers? What size pot is yours in? I noticed heat stress with my POG and Bubba Platinum, too. Taco shell leaves, curled up is heat stress, right? BP has normal leaves this morning but POG still looks stressed, I've moved her to earlier afternoon shade. Also, my POG doesn't look like yours, mine has a much more slender leaf than yours does but maybe this is due to heat stress, too?
> My POG is in a 5 gal black nursery pot.


Your best bet Sam is to put those girls into a 15-30 gallon tan smart pot. Tan pots stay cooler, and I know your girls will LOVE the extra room. Sounds like your root bound and we still have.....all of July, August, Sept, and part of Oct that's another 3+ months of growing. A trip to Lowes and buy some Patio Plus by Kellogg's for your soil. 
Just my 2 cents....
TMB-


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 2, 2014)

So, had to harvest a little ahead of schedule because of impending mold. Some crappy shots of a fantastic bud. Smell and taste are awesome, ready for smoke, about to take her for a test drive.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> No lavender, no mazar. I only bought POG and AK47 from Foothill. My Platinum Bubba and Bubba Kush from CCwhatever.


Yea that's where I got the bubbas to ccic those assholes are rude and arrogant!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea that's where I got the bubbas to ccic those assholes are rude and arrogant!


I thought they just didn't like women....middle-aged women. They are my last resort. The folks at Foothill are much friendlier and more informative, IMHO. I like Tulare Alternative the best. Clean and they water their clones....when they have them. I always call first.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Your best bet Sam is to put those girls into a 15-30 gallon tan smart pot. Tan pots stay cooler, and I know your girls will LOVE the extra room. Sounds like your root bound and we still have.....all of July, August, Sept, and part of Oct that's another 3+ months of growing. A trip to Lowes and buy some Patio Plus by Kellogg's for your soil.
> Just my 2 cents....
> TMB-


Good idea, TMBS. Does Lowe's have smart pots? I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

I have never bin to Tulare alternative! I might check it out tomorrow!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I have never bin to Tulare alternative! I might check it out tomorrow!


Call them first if you are after clones. They sell out fast, when they have them.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

559/688-2001
9:30 - 6:00


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> 559/688-2001
> 9:30 - 6:00


Will do thank you very much samantha!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Will do thank you very much samantha!


My pleasure.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey Sam-
I'm not sure about Lowes and smart pots, but I do see more and more "big name" stores carrying hydroponic stuff. Your local grow shop should have smart (cloth) pots.
Good Luck,
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Sam-
> I'm not sure about Lowes and smart pots, but I do see more and more "big name" stores carrying hydroponic stuff. Your local grow shop should have smart (cloth) pots.
> Good Luck,
> TMB-


Thanks...I may need it.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks...I may need it.


Don't forget to check craigslist for used, I find amazing deals on Smart Pots often a fraction of the price as new. I bought my 200's for $10ea (retail at $60 new)


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Don't forget to check craigslist for used, I find amazing deals on Smart Pots often a fraction of the price as new. I bought my 200's for $10ea (retail at $60 new)


I'm a little leery of craigslist. I'm a little leery of going to a stranger's house. I think it would make me feel vulnerable cuz I keep hearing Gary telling me not to run my odds down.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm a little leery of craigslist. I'm a little leery of going to a stranger's house. I think it would make me feel vulnerable cuz I keep hearing Gary telling me not to run my odds down.


Okay. But you could always meet at a public area. It's just a few smart pots, not a drug deal.


----------



## reese_tx (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm new to all this. First plant ever! Found a seed and planted early spring with some flowers and it seems to be doing well? Dallas tx area.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Okay. But you could always meet at a public area. It's just a few smart pots, not a drug deal.


How much would I offer for 3, he says new w/tags, 30 gal smart pots?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> How much would I offer for 3, he says new w/tags, 30 gal smart pots?


Look for bigger ones 20 gal seems small for what I read the roots do in those pots I think you will be root bound halfway into flowering !! But don't take my word for it I'm actually talking out of my ass right now I never used a smart pot before!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> How much would I offer for 3, he says new w/tags, 30 gal smart pots?


Check Amazon for prices, then offer no more than 33% for used and 66% for new... that's just my rule of thumb.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

So amazon sells 30 gallon for $20ea (brand new). I wouldn't pay more than $6.60 used and $13.20 new on craigslist.


----------



## reese_tx (Jul 2, 2014)

Pics....  Male/female? How does the health look?


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> So amazon sells 30 gallon for $20ea (brand new). I wouldn't pay more than $6.60 used and $13.30 new on craigslist.


They are black....I'll check some hydro stores, call around and order online if I have to. 
Thanks, GB.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Look for bigger ones 20 gal seems small for what I read the roots do in those pots I think you will be root bound halfway into flowering !! But don't take my word for it I'm actually talking out of my ass right now I never used a smart pot before!


My back hurts just thinking about filling up a 200 gal smart pot. I'm talking out of my ass, too, as I have no idea how many bags of soil it takes to fill a 200 gal smart pot.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My back hurts just thinking about filling up a 200 gal smart pot. I'm talking out of my ass, too, as I have no idea how many bags of soil it takes to fill a 200 gal smart pot.


I don't know how many bags lol, I buy my soil by yard (dumptruck).I know one 200gal smart pot equals 1 yard 
Here is a good link for smart pot soil calculations:

http://mixcalculator.smartpots.com/


----------



## doubletake (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> How much would I offer for 3, he says new w/tags, 30 gal smart pots?


Brand new those are 15. I almost got them but 45s were 18 so I went with those. Hah.

I'd say like 25 for 3 smart pots is fair mabey 30.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

I really wish I had found youse guys before I did...but grateful I did. Next years grow will be really awesome with all really great advice and help.
Thank you


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

I just called my local hydro shop they want to sell me 10 200 gallon smart pots for 450!


----------



## doubletake (Jul 2, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I don't know how many bags lol, I buy my soil by yard (dumptruck).I know one 200gal smart pot equals 1 yard
> Here is a good link for smart pot soil calculations:
> 
> http://mixcalculator.smartpots.com/


Haha damn nice a yard is a even 200. 

I'm pretty sure 1 bag is 10 gallons usually how I add it like when I did the 10 gallon bags for my autos the 1.5 cu fu bags atleast,
So I think about 20ish bags for a 200 gallon pot haha that's a lot if you buy it by the bag haha.

Did you say you used to do that before you got to buying by the yard. 
I wish I had a yard where a truck could pull into I'm all fenced in.


----------



## doubletake (Jul 2, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I called my local hydro shop they want to sell me 10 200 gallon smart pots for 450!


Thats a good deal!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

Yea I think he was saying it comes out to about 50 bucks a pot with the 20 percent discount! I'm going to get some for next year!I


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

$17.50 for 45 gal tan smart pots, here:
http://www.greners.com/i/pots-tables-reserhtmls/products/smart-pots/tan-smart-pot.html


----------



## doubletake (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> $17.50 for 45 gal tan smart pots, here:
> http://www.greners.com/i/pots-tables-reserhtmls/products/smart-pots/tan-smart-pot.html


How much are you going to offer the craigslist guy or are you just going to get these.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I just called my local hydro shop they want to sell me 10 200 gallon smart pots for 450!


Which hydro store, Mr Sunshine? Maybe they have smaller sizes?


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

doubletake said:


> How much are you going to offer the craigslist guy or are you just going to get these.


Garden boss suggested tan SP's and the craigslist guys are black.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Which hydro store, Mr Sunshine? Maybe they have smaller sizes?


Mr. Sunshine likes it big...


----------



## doubletake (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Garden boss suggested tan SP's and the craigslist guys are black.


Yeah tan will totally help and if I remember right your in the Central Valley near Fresno iv been hearing on here it's hotter then hell out there. tan Will pay off.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Yeah tan will totally help and if I remember right your in the Central Valley near Fresno iv been hearing on here it's hotter then hell out there. tan Will pay off.


I just found a hydro store next to the DMV that sells smart pots and the 45 gal ones are UNDER $14.00, new....but they are black.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I just found a hydro store next to the DMV that sells smart pots and the 45 gal ones are UNDER $14.00, new....but they are black.


Don't be racist(lol)... I have black smart pots, they still work fine (see my avatar)


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Don't be racist(lol)... I have black smart pots, they still work fine (see my avatar)


I've heard...once you go black you never go back...


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I've heard...once you go black you never go back...


True... so true...  

I have a few 15's and 20's sitting here gathering dust.. I may toss some clones in them and see what's up.  

S'Manta - Definitely hit up those smartpots. If I am not in the ground I am in a smartpot or geopot!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> True... so true...
> 
> I have a few 15's and 20's sitting here gathering dust.. I may toss some clones in them and see what's up.
> 
> S'Manta - Definitely hit up those smartpots. If I am not in the ground I am in a smartpot or geopot!


I told the guy I'd be there in the morning. 
Now I need to go to GB's link to see how many bags of soil I'll need. 
My Purple Urkel may go in a SP, AK47, Purple OG and Bubba Kush. So, that's 4 SP's. I'll get an extra one, too.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 2, 2014)

I think that you are going to love them and really enjoy growing with them. I won't go back to plastic ever!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I think that you are going to love them and really enjoy growing with them. I won't go back to plastic ever!


I think I'll love them, too. I just need to figure out where to put them because I think they might be hard to move...I'd have to hitch up my horse to move them...lol.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I think I'll love them, too. I just need to figure out where to put them because I think they might be hard to move...I'd have to hitch up my horse to move them...lol.


Depending on the size you aren't going to be moving them. I had a bitch of a time moving a 25 in flower under a tarp during a storm. LOL


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Depending on the size you aren't going to be moving them. I had a bitch of a time moving a 25 in flower under a tarp during a storm. LOL


True, anything larger than 20 gallon is stationary (for me).


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 2, 2014)

My dildos are all black ....oh you mean smart pots yeah I have black smart pots...: )


S'Manta said:


> I've heard...once you go black you never go back...


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> My dildos are all black ....oh you mean smart pots yeah I have black smart pots...: )


Jackass


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Depending on the size you aren't going to be moving them. I had a bitch of a time moving a 25 in flower under a tarp during a storm. LOL


Holy crap...I'd better pick really good spots. This is getting serious.
Someone said they put lime in the soil for pH? I want to get this right, this time. Organic soil, worm casings?? I have Maxsea nutrients, cal/mag and really good horse manure. Horse manure is great, it isn't hot like cow manure.
I'd better go back to newbie central....Boohoo.:'( :'( :'(


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Holy crap...I'd better pick really good spots. This is getting serious.
> Someone said they put lime in the soil for pH? I want to get this right, this time. Organic soil, worm casings?? I have Maxsea nutrients, cal/mag and really good horse manure. Horse manure is great, it isn't hot like cow manure.
> I'd better go back to newbie central....Boohoo.:'( :'( :'(


Don't worry about any lime or other soil additives. Just buy happy frog, and feed MaxSea and cal-mag...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Which hydro store, Mr Sunshine? Maybe they have smaller sizes?


I called roots in fresno!!The numbers 5594800122!!! 



Edit! I just read that you found some!!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Don't worry about any lime or other soil additives. Just buy happy frog, and feed MaxSea and cal-mag...


You're the Boss..Garden Boss. 
That makes it easier.  
I don't have to go back to square one.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 2, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I called roots in fresno!!The numbers 5594800122!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit! I just read that you found some!!


Thank you, Mr Sunshine. I found some at a hydro store in Visalia.
Very reasonably priced.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm glad your going with the smart pots, your plants will thank you. Happy Frog Soil by Fox Farms is a better choice than Kellogg's Patio Plus, but twice the price. If on a budget use the patio plus, or 50/50 mix of the two.
You can use black smart pots, just that the tan ones will stay cooler. You can wrap a white sheet around a black smart pot to keep it cool.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 2, 2014)

757growin said:


> My ladies are now mobile sun chasers


Hey Sam, maybe plants on wheels?
Check out 757 growin's plants on page 77.
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Jul 2, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Sam, maybe plants on wheels?
> Check out 757 growin's plants on page 77.
> TMB-


Harbor freight has them between $10/20 for the dolly. Moves those 707 bags no problem and they are all 20 & 30 gal


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 3, 2014)

After sitting on the patio looking at the girls I've decided to leave P. Urkel and AK47 in their 15 gal pots. I took a hit of reality and while I am strong and agile they are just too big. Cherry Pie is in a 15 gal but she is a short bush and she will go in a smart pot and a couple of others that are in 5 gal pots, Bubba Kush and POG, which was broken right down the middle last night. I tied her back together and I think all broken parts will be okay. Things that go bump in the night.


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 3, 2014)

Some of my smaller friends....I'll save the best for last


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> So amazon sells 30 gallon for $20ea (brand new). I wouldn't pay more than $6.60 used and $13.20 new on craigslist.



yea don't forget the 20 cents G, naw dogg I'll pay ya 10.20 and we can smoke a blunt dogg....


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 3, 2014)

2 - 45 gal grow bags
1 - 20 gal grow bag
10 bags FF
1clone - Kashmir x Blueberry = Kashberry
or Cashmere x Blueberry = Cashberry?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 3, 2014)

I fed them and foliar fed them this morning at 4:45 hard mode!... they seem to be doing okay hopefully they each grow at least a foot and a half in every direction over the next month!!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 3, 2014)

My new clone was 16/8 under a light at the dispensary, I've had it in the shade on the patio. 
THIS IS WHERE I E'FFED UP
Do I bring it in and put it under a light til say 10pm?
Take it outside tomorrow, morning sun, afternoon shade, under lights til 10pm, again?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2014)

That is what I do.

Mine are all doing weird things this year!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2014)

Jesus OG #3 Third Reveg:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Jesus OG #3 Third Reveg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how that plant looks!!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is what I do.
> 
> Mine are all doing weird things this year!


How long do I keep her with extra lighting, until she reaches a certain size? Then put her out to flower? 
Thanks, Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2014)

@mr sunshine - Me too!

@S'Manta - Yes. Veg her until she is the size you want or your season is running out.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @mr sunshine - Me too!
> 
> @S'Manta - Yes. Veg her until she is the size you want or your season is running out.


Thanks, again, Mo. I'll learn about revegging, next year.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 4, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My new clone was 16/8 under a light at the dispensary, I've had it in the shade on the patio.
> THIS IS WHERE I E'FFED UP
> Do I bring it in and put it under a light til say 10pm?
> Take it outside tomorrow, morning sun, afternoon shade, under lights til 10pm, again?


Hey Sam-
I'd put a light on a timer over those new clones. Light on at 5am till 7am, then the sun takes over until 7pm then the light on again until 9pm, that's 16/8. Do this for a week, next week 15.5/8.5, week after 15/9, then 14.5/9.5. That should ease into the veg cycle without flowering to early.
Good Luck,
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 4, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Sam-
> I'd put a light on a timer over those new clones. Light on at 5am till 7am, then the sun takes over until 7pm then the light on again until 9pm, that's 16/8. Do this for a week, next week 15.5/8.5, week after 15/9, then 14.5/9.5. That should ease into the veg cycle without flowering to early.
> Good Luck,
> TMB-


Thank you so much.....this is where I went wrong.... won't make that mistake, again. She has grown a new set of leaves since yesterday....


----------



## zest (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Jul 4, 2014)

Isn't she beautiful


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 4, 2014)

Another locale...they are playing catch up but these Ladies are putting on a big push as we speak. Wish my camera wasn't so shitty.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 4, 2014)

zest said:


>


Does the area have drainage if it rains heavily? The whole plot kinda looks like it's in a pool, do you suspect any proplems?


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 4, 2014)

zest said:


>


very Nice


----------



## Big spliff93 (Jul 4, 2014)

TGA Chernobyl started flowering a couple days after Summer solstice.


----------



## zest (Jul 4, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Does the area have drainage if it rains heavily? The whole plot kinda looks like it's in a pool, do you suspect any proplems?



i was originally going to install a 24x48 greenhouse on the plot and dug the "pool" to have more head room for my plants, but I didn't get it up in time for the season. once summer harvest is finished I will let the rain compact the dirt more and ill be adding concrete. what you see in the picture is a cut pad that was originally a hill so I have to give it time to settle better. I have plans to add in a retaining wall and a rain collection pool as well as drainage by the time next season comes around.


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 4, 2014)

Another one of my spots. 5 gallon watering bucket for scale. I'm making the BIG PUSH this week in regards to vegging. This is the week that all my young girls become Spirited and Beautiful Women. Been 9 years since I got to enjoy this hobby. All I can say is WOW...I forgot just how much fun and fulfilling it truly is. What an imagination the ONE energy (from which all things have their existence) truly has. Been enjoying life again for a multitude of reasons and gardening is high on that list. Been hard at it all day making the necessary effort to make the big final push count. Weather forecast here in the Land of Lincoln is magnificent this coming week. High 80s low 90s and high humidity. WOOP WOOP DOG DIGGITY DOOP


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 4, 2014)

So the skunker I was so sure was male turned out girlie and she earned her spot in the ground and a good supercropping. 

 
 

The non-Bubba dom pheno CCK girl is in the ground and has been topped and supercropped.

 

Jackberry F5 showing what a good topping and cropping will do to a plant that responds. Think she wants you know her sex?

 
 

Bubba dom pheno CCKs. One on right is barely showing stigmas. Looks like a few more days on left plant. 
 
 

Another Jackberry showing her stuff.


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 4, 2014)

Okay one last spot and I will quit clogging up the thread.


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'll be picking blackberries as I tend to the garden before long!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 5, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> I'll be picking blackberries as I tend to the garden before long!


how many ladies are you tending total? keep up the good work.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2014)

Damn your weedeater GB.....& we are already picking blackberries.


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 5, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> how many ladies are you tending total? keep up the good work.


51....13 of them being a part of a mini co-op


----------



## crossfade69 (Jul 5, 2014)

Another beautiful summer day!


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 5, 2014)

This may or may not be my daughter!


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 5, 2014)

Absolutely beeeeautiful Crossfade


----------



## 420Dabber (Jul 5, 2014)

I'll be dry in less than a week. These will be teasing me until harvest.
My second grow. Day 72veg. 12 Blue Dream clones, two 10 year old bag seed (sex to be determined) and one sprouted purple. With indigenous predators as a bonus. Seen them 1-3 inches long so far.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 5, 2014)

Friggin-A man. Everybody is rockin this year. I am so behind. My plants wont be in the ground for another week. I'll be alright though.

One or two plants seem to be autoflowering on me. I have back ups to replace them though.


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey 420 Dabber I've been dry for quite a while. Last time I smoked was around the time I was putting my ladies to pasture. I can see me denying myself now until I get the first fruit from my own labor. Oh how sweet it's gonna be


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 5, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3196026 View attachment 3196027 View attachment 3196029 Another beautiful summer day!


I love those tan "low-profile" smart pots, where did you pick those up from?
Your grow is looking VERY nice too!
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Jul 5, 2014)

Got me a purple nurse jackie


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Sunday Funday...have a good one all


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 6, 2014)

My morning started out waking up at 5 and couldn't go back to sleep. Made the best of it. Sunday supper is taken care of! 13 Largemouth Bass


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 6, 2014)

My favorite 2 plants this season. 

Gsc has kicked into over drive. She was vegging slow early on. Now it seems she's growing a inch a day .












And the Romulan x time wreck getting chunky. Drinking alot more water lately. 
Just fed them for the first time yesterday.


----------



## crossfade69 (Jul 6, 2014)

Kushxoj nice!Treeman thanks so far I am loving the tan low pros also ,I think I got them off amazon they sent me one extra by mistake.I am going to look into tan 200s and tan 300s low profile for next year.I used black 200s last year and loved them but I think the tan ones make more sense as far as heat I tried to get them last year but could not find.I have always wondered why they make all plant containers black?Nice plants this year everone is off to a great start.


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 6, 2014)

*Whats up guys & gals been super busy lately, Still growing tho lol.

This year has been kinda crazy i cut my numbers by more then half and im only doing 6.

The plants have been in reveg but are coming out now they are looking great.*


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 6, 2014)

@TokaLot glad to see ya around man and the farm is looking great. What strains you running outdoor?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 6, 2014)

Everyone's shits poppin right now. Awesome


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 6, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @TokaLot glad to see ya around man and the farm is looking great. What strains you running outdoor?



*Im running Cherry Pie, Black Domina, Blue Dream, and KK.
Same strains as last year never got around to getting anything new.*


----------



## oregongrowpros (Jul 6, 2014)

6ft and 8ft



Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hubey (Jul 6, 2014)

Y'all really know what your doing. I can only hope to be a lvl 99 grower with your 9999/9999 Heath an magic, one day. I cast water!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 7, 2014)

I hope everyone had a good 4th of July weekend. I planted roses outside my cannabis kennel.

Picked up a new bong




Traded some meds for a dirt bike

Got some live action in the hammock after watching fireworks


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 7, 2014)

That sounds like an hell of a weekend  @Dyna Ryda


----------



## zest (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## wheels619 (Jul 7, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I hope everyone had a good 4th of July weekend. I planted roses outside my cannabis kennel.
> View attachment 3197322
> Picked up a new bong
> 
> ...


damn dude i wish my weekend was like that. my weekend sucked. lmao.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 7, 2014)

my outdoor. the two small ones in the ground are pineapple express and the big one is a psychokiller. all of which have finally started vegging again. took forever. my fault for putting them out too early thought i could get away with hanging a 400 mh above them before i planted them and failed. lmao.  the 4 3 gallon smart pots are my moms also pineapple express. the 20 gallon smart pot has 5 small clones in it. 2 pineapple 2 jack herers and 1 random cant remember the name. also my guard dog.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 7, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3196026 View attachment 3196027 View attachment 3196029 Another beautiful summer day!


where did you get those sweet cages from?


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 7, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> Okay one last spot and I will quit clogging up the thread.


As I mentioned in an earlier post all this week is "The Big Push" for me concerning vegetation growth. Here is the same place just 3 days later(see Post #1667 pg. 84 for before pix). It's jungle weather outside with high humidity and low 90s. Suppose to be high to low 80s(couple of days) with high humidity all week. What a perfect weather pattern for the big push.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 7, 2014)

@jbird74 Nice, I hope the humidity fades out during flowering for ya. Love to see plants growing vigorous like that man.


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 7, 2014)

If my ladies were bees this would be The Queen.. The second shot is over the top of her peering down on a couple of other fine Ladies.


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 7, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @jbird74 Nice, I hope the humidity fades out during flowering for ya. Love to see plants growing vigorous like that man.


Thank you kindly FresnoFarmer. Typically it does not pose any issues by late August but you never know what you will get in The Land of Lincoln.


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jul 7, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> If my ladies were bees this would be The Queen.. The second shot is over the top of her peering down on a couple of other fine Ladies. View attachment 3197480 View attachment 3197481


I like how nice and squat that plant is but still so nice and bushy! I hope she treats you well jbird man!


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 7, 2014)

Here are some more shots from today on some other lovely ladies.  I can practically here them growing today hehe.... I say that because when you get in the corn fields around here you can in fact here the corn growing.


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 7, 2014)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> I like how nice and squat that plant is but still so nice and bushy! I hope she treats you well jbird man!


Thank you kindly! She is certainly poised to treat me kindly. I LST and FIM mine with a little bit of topping on some of them. Low profiled and very bushy is my cup of tea.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 7, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> Here are some more shots from today on some other lovely ladies.  I can practically here them growing today hehe.... I say that because when you get in the corn fields around here you can in fact here the corn growing.


Awesome ladies JB. You should start your own thread (if ya want). Your garden is certainly worthy... keep up the good work.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 7, 2014)

Wtf is all the budporn?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 7, 2014)

Likdis↓
 
Took this micky down last week


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautiful. I like the purple accents in the bud.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 7, 2014)

@FresnoFarmer here's my Pineapple Chunk (Barney's Farm). The scent reminds me of G13. (not one of my favorites for flavor)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 7, 2014)

Lovely. Mine are starting to show trichs on the leaves now. They are sucking N like a motha fucka though. I think I started hitting them with a bloom formula too soon. Oh well. They will live. Hope I can get some tasty looking buds like you guys.


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jul 7, 2014)

757growin said:


> Got me a purple nurse jackie


Beautiful purple stem there man! Damn that is so groovy man. Like wow man.


----------



## CwT (Jul 7, 2014)

what do u guys think not a big enough container? seems healthy? do you all use 5 gallon buckets? i need something deeper vs wider?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 7, 2014)

CwT said:


> what do u guys think not a big enough container? seems healthy? do you all use 5 gallon buckets? i need something deeper vs wider?
> 
> View attachment 3197775 View attachment 3197776


If you can afford a smart pot, then I would upgrade into one of those. 20-65 gallon.
Use happy frog soil (or light fluffy potting soil .ie Kelloggs)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 7, 2014)

CwT said:


> what do u guys think not a big enough container? seems healthy? do you all use 5 gallon buckets? i need something deeper vs wider?
> 
> View attachment 3197775 View attachment 3197776


Depends on how often you want to water and how big you want her to get. You can grow a 1 pound plant in 5 gallons of medium but be prepared to water 2-3 times a day during flowering. Wider containers are better because your plant is more stable in it rather than taller. If thats all you got then go for it. I have some 4.5 footers in 3 gallons and I water once a day. Your plant might grow to 6-8 foot during the stretch of flowering


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @FresnoFarmer here's my Pineapple Chunk (Barney's Farm). The scent reminds me of G13. (not one of my favorites for flavor)


What did the pineapple chunk like having done to it for outdoor grow GB...I have some I brought hesitantly not many ppl give it a good rap.....


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 7, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> What did the pineapple chunk like having done to it for outdoor grow GB...I have some I brought hesitantly not many ppl give it a good rap.....


It does have many negative reviews. I have decided to tune out all the bs and decided to try for myself. For example feminized seeds in general have a hermie stereotype. People love to blame a seed co for their own mistakes. Based upon the ignorance I've personally witnessed online, I will never trust the reviews of teenage d-bags.
So far it isn't my favorite out of the garden, but she isn't the worst either.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> It does have many negative reviews. I have decided to tune out all the bs and decided to try for myself. For example feminized seeds in general have a hermie stereotype. People love to blame a seed co for their own mistakes. Based upon the ignorance I've personally witnessed online, I will never trust the reviews of teenage d-bags.
> So far it isn't my favorite out of the garden, but she isn't the worst either.


 ill prob only sort thru 4 strains including chunk,strawberry blue(heard good things),kripple shock,afghan kush,white rhino,couple others see if I can get 2 nice keepers when the time comes.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 7, 2014)

Terrible quality pics from my phone. The weather has cooled to 98 and they are loving it.


----------



## mattbran08 (Jul 7, 2014)

Mr.Marijuana420 said:


> nah we got a few N. hem guys getting the ball rolling, and don't forget our friends to the south, ( do believe its near the peak of summer there)


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Awesome ladies JB. You should start your own thread (if ya want). Your garden is certainly worthy... keep up the good work.


I'm working on that now GB. Keep your eyes peeled for "Country Boyz Can Survive"


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 7, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> I'm working on that now GB. Keep your eyes peeled for "Country Boyz Can Survive" View attachment 3197844


One of the few Country songs I like...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 7, 2014)

@mattbran08 reported as spam


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 7, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @mattbran08 reported as spam


didn't last 3 minutes... love it


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> One of the few Country songs I like...


lmao....Had already decided that song would be in my opening post(who woulda thunk). Same here brother as to liking Country Music. About the only country musicians I listen to are Dwight Yoakam, Hank W jr., and Johnny Cash. I'm a rocker from birth. Alice in Chains, Mad Season, Soundgarden, Pink Floyd, U2, Coldplay, Band of Horses, Dax Riggs, Oasis, Rolling Stones, Neil young, and Pearl Jam just to name a few. I'm about to fire up that thread. Thank you for the suggestion GardenBoss.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> didn't last 3 minutes... love it


Well, go spam the indoor guys or something haha. Dont try to ruin the outdoor section. Take that bs indoors where it belongs lol.

#Bitchdontkillmyvibe


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Awesome ladies JB. You should start your own thread (if ya want). Your garden is certainly worthy... keep up the good work.


Without any further ado.....https://www.rollitup.org/t/country-boyz-can-survive.836786/


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 7, 2014)

That's funny, I don't post in the indoor section either. I got a pretty bad ass indoor room but I don't talk much about it.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 8, 2014)

Kinda hokey...but I like hokey.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 8, 2014)

...life ain't nothing but a funny funny riddle....

Good Morning Sam-
How's the girls doing in there new pots? Humid down there? We had rain yesterday evening and didn't cool down very much last night.
Stay Safe,
TMB-


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 8, 2014)

Only country I like is that Bakersfield sound, like Dwight and Buck and Merle. 



jbird74 said:


> lmao....Had already decided that song would be in my opening post(who woulda thunk). Same here brother as to liking Country Music. About the only country musicians I listen to are Dwight Yoakam, Hank W jr., and Johnny Cash. I'm a rocker from birth. Alice in Chains, Mad Season, Soundgarden, Pink Floyd, U2, Coldplay, Band of Horses, Dax Riggs, Oasis, Rolling Stones, Neil young, and Pearl Jam just to name a few. I'm about to fire up that thread. Thank you for the suggestion GardenBoss.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 8, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Sad thing is that my grandmother died a few days after Raider died, I was 100 times more bummed about Raider passing on vs. my grandma passing. Marley has some big shoes to fill, but she's very smart and seems to be a quick learner.
> TMB-
> Marley...
> View attachment 3193642


Beautiful pup shes looks like a sweetheart with those eyes.


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 8, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Only country I like is that Bakersfield sound, like Dwight and Buck and Merle.


Dwight is hands down my favorite country and one of my favorite musicians period. Hell of an actor as well.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## wheels619 (Jul 8, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> That's funny, I don't post in the indoor section either. I got a pretty bad ass indoor room but I don't talk much about it.


me too.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 8, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Only country I like is that Bakersfield sound, like Dwight and Buck and Merle.


I stood next to Dwight at Buck Owens Crystal Palace soon after Buck passed away..... 
Do you like Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys... Dwight sings some of their stuff and in the style of Bob Wills.
Here is a taste, Bob is on the fiddle and Tommy Duncan steps up to sing.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 8, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> ...life ain't nothing but a funny funny riddle....
> 
> Good Morning Sam-
> How's the girls doing in there new pots? Humid down there? We had rain yesterday evening and didn't cool down very much last night.
> ...


TMB.... It has been too hot and insultingly humid to transplant. Luckily, I've heard the triple digits may be taking a short break and that is when I plan on springing into action. 
I am a fair weather participant... :-\ 

Here is Dwight doing Bob's version of San Antonio Rose.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2014)

I cannot recall hearing a Willie song come on the radio & not turning it up.....but I'm old


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2014)

No matter who sings it....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2014)

Another song written by Willie......


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 8, 2014)

I like Willie. I really dig Merle pickin' on this Fender Telecaster on the Buck Owens show in the late 60s.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 8, 2014)

doublejj said:


> No matter who sings it....


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 8, 2014)

Merle's wife Bonnie Owens (Buck's ex wife) is singing backup in both our Merle links. I bet she was a hell of a woman all the way around and kinda sexy, especially her voice.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 8, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Merle's wife Bonnie Owens (Buck's ex wife) is singing backup in both our Merle links. I bet she was a hell of a woman all the way around and kinda sexy, especially her voice.


Was she married to Buck when Buck passed away?


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Was she married to Buck when Buck passed away?


No, she wasn't. I heard an interview with Dwight talking about Buck and I thought he said he and Bonnie had talked after Buck died but maybe I smoked some ganja and imagined the whole thing...hehe.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 8, 2014)

He and Bonnie were married in the 50s and she married Merle in mid 60s. Merle was a bass player in Buck's band before becoming famous and even coined the band's name, The Buckaroos. 

The country music guys of that era passed em around like a fat, old school road kill skunk joint at a hippy festival.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 8, 2014)

Those sp are blowing up, makes me wish I had a few in sp's. Should I top these ladies for more yield or leave them be? Heres a pic from my Pops front porch in NM, had to go to El Paso Texas this last week, dad had been bucked off a horse fractured his neck. Thankfully everything is ok now was a hella scare though, 67 years young, im very glad him and his brothers workout 3-4 days a week. Anyways enjoy the update, seems everyones plants are still blowing up, GJ.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 8, 2014)

@BuzzD2Kill Looking awesome! My how they have grown... I would top them, but you may loose your walkways and have to army crawl around


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 8, 2014)

Armycrawl it is... TY, from what ive seen from you GB, ill do whatever you suggest haha.


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jul 8, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Those sp are blowing up, makes me wish I had a few in sp's. Should I top these ladies for more yield or leave them be? Heres a pic from my Pops front porch in NM, had to go to El Paso Texas this last week, dad had been bucked off a horse fractured his neck. Thankfully everything is ok now was a hella scare though, 67 years young, im very glad him and his brothers workout 3-4 days a week. Anyways enjoy the update, seems everyones plants are still blowing up, GJ.View attachment 3198477 View attachment 3198478


Remarkable outdoor grow my friend. Would love to be attending those plants daily


----------



## 757growin (Jul 8, 2014)

Canopy is roughly 150 sq/ft today


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2014)

757growin said:


> Canopy is roughly 150 sq/ft today


They are looking fab......


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 8, 2014)

Should I go with these tomato cages or na??


----------



## 757growin (Jul 8, 2014)

They can tip over. Thats y I like the square ones. But if its all ya got go with it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 8, 2014)

I like the sound of square ones the legs on that one go about 2 feet into the dirt!! I'll look for square ones for the bigger plants!! Thanks


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 8, 2014)

Sunshine I use those style cages. Get'um at home depot, 54". The 2 micky here are in those and the Jesus is bamboo staked. These 3 are going inside to finish.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 8, 2014)

757growin said:


> Canopy is roughly 150 sq/ft today


plants are looking great man.


mr sunshine said:


> I like the sound of square ones the legs on that one go about 2 feet into the dirt!! I'll look for square ones for the bigger plants!! Thanks


You should also anchor them to the ground, imo. A couple of these on each side (wire attached)


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 8, 2014)

757growin said:


> Canopy is roughly 150 sq/ft today


Hey 757, is that a gas or charcoal smoker, and give me a review. I'm about to buy one.
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Jul 8, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey 757, is that a gas or charcoal smoker, and give me a review. I'm about to buy one.
> TMB-


Wifes not sure of brand. I can check in morning. But she said it real easy to use and its electric. I just bought some jerk sauce at the store for some jerk chicken this weekend.. my personal smoker favorite


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 8, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3198577 Should I go with these tomato cages or na??


Are you in native soil or did you swap it out in the hole?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 8, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Are you in native soil or did you swap it out in the hole?


I used ocean forest!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 9, 2014)

I should have some bud porn here in a couple weeks for yall. 
The SSH smells real fruity and sweet. The indica bagseeds smells wierd. Skunky/funky. I like it.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 9, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I should have some bud porn here in a couple weeks for yall.
> The SSH smells real fruity and sweet. The indica bagseeds smells wierd. Skunky/funky. I like it.
> View attachment 3198818


Looking great Fresno, damn you got a farm in that back yard of yours. How many plants total do you have, and when will the light dep be done?
TMB-


----------



## bleuballz (Jul 9, 2014)

In the process of building a sun shade greenhouse for the first time.
Thanks JJ for the idea!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 9, 2014)

I'll be heading out this afternoon to meet up with another member to go do some fishing. We'll be boarding a charter tomorrow morning from the bay area looking for Salmon, Ling Cod, and Rock Cod out in the pacific waters. Salmon are just showing up around here, so I'm hoping to bring a couple home.

Fishing report Friday.....with pictures!
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's the smoker tmb. Makes awesome smoked goods.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 9, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Looking great Fresno, damn you got a farm in that back yard of yours. How many plants total do you have, and when will the light dep be done?
> TMB-


 Light dep should be finished mid-late august I should be harvesting something every month until November. Who knows some might carry on into early december. Gonna pull three crops this season. I have probably 50 plants +/-. I got 3 different gardens going this season. Probably gonna expand 2 of them this winter.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I'll be heading out this afternoon to meet up with another member to go do some fishing. We'll be boarding a charter tomorrow morning from the bay area looking for Salmon, Ling Cod, and Rock Cod out in the pacific waters. Salmon are just showing up around here, so I'm hoping to bring a couple home.
> 
> Fishing report Friday.....with pictures!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3198839


Good luck treeman...tight lines


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 9, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I'll be heading out this afternoon to meet up with another member to go do some fishing. We'll be boarding a charter tomorrow morning from the bay area looking for Salmon, Ling Cod, and Rock Cod out in the pacific waters. Salmon are just showing up around here, so I'm hoping to bring a couple home.
> 
> Fishing report Friday.....with pictures!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3198839


Sounds like a blast... those are three of my favorites. Especially for fish taco night. Good luck buddy.


----------



## islandstyle (Jul 9, 2014)

ISAS. Southern Oregon outdoor season 2014!
56 days in the ground
First outdoor grow!!!!!
Overview of the girls pyramid seeds "Tutankhamen" started flowering early... bc roadkill 5' 10" tall 6' 6" wide!sour diesel


----------



## cobyb (Jul 9, 2014)

This is my first time growing. Any rough estimates as to the amount of end medicine?
BubbleGum?

Blue Bag Seed


BubbleGum2?

 
Blue bag seed
 BubbleGum? 
BubbleGum2?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 9, 2014)

@cobyb plants are looking good man. There is a lot of variable on end yield, but I would guess over 1lb per. Don't count chickens just yet though, you have a long road to get those possible pounds.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 9, 2014)

@cobyb A few grams +/-


----------



## fumble (Jul 9, 2014)

mmk...just gonna put it out there...does anyone have a teen (or 2) they would be willing to part with for some edibles? I am a terrible mother and all my babies have died. I have a few tiny clones to put out, but really would like a teen or two so I can actually have a harvest. If any of you local to me can help just send a pm  I will certainly pack a nice full goodie bag for you...even ice cream


----------



## cobyb (Jul 9, 2014)

I received 2 GC clones and 2 "King Kush" seed starts from my friend. I have had them for 2 weeks now, and I do not harden off. All gardening I have done is in direct exposure of SoCal sunlight. We haven't received rain in quite some time so things are a bit dry.
GreenC

GreenC 2  Is the trunk clean enough on this BBG?
Kings Kush?  Kings Kush


----------



## cobyb (Jul 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @cobyb plants are looking good man. There is a lot of variable on end yield, but I would guess over 1lb per. Don't count chickens just yet though, you have a long road to get those possible pounds.


I have the full Aptus booster line that I will use, along with Bio Flores for base npk. Any suggestions?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 9, 2014)

cobyb said:


> I have the full Aptus booster line that I will use, along with Bio Flores for base npk. Any suggestions?


 I've never used those nutrients, but they seem to be doing well. I like my NPK at 16-16-16 Grow and 3-20-20 Bloom
You also need support cages.


----------



## cobyb (Jul 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I've never used those nutrients, but they seem to be doing well. I like my NPK at 16-16-16 Grow and 3-20-20 Bloom
> You also need support cages.


I aerate my water a minimum of 3 hours, and preferably 24hrs with *1/2tsp* South Cascades SLF-100 per every 5 gallons. Currently I am using *2oz *Canna BioVega 3-1-5, *1.1oz* Natures Nurture 5-0-0, *35ml *Cannazyme, *5ml *Aptus Startboost, *4.5ml *Aptus FaSilitator. I foliar with the Natures Nuture at *5ml per 64floz*, and have recently started using epsom salt at *3ml per 64floz. *I foliar feed them 3-4 times a day without the use of a surfactant.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2014)

fumble said:


> mmk...just gonna put it out there...does anyone have a teen (or 2) they would be willing to part with for some edibles? I am a terrible mother and all my babies have died. I have a few tiny clones to put out, but really would like a teen or two so I can actually have a harvest. If any of you local to me can help just send a pm  I will certainly pack a nice full goodie bag for you...even ice cream


If I had anything fumble I'd give them to you. However a clone put out now will still yield a nice amount...put out a doz clones...or put an add on craigslist, offering just what you have, as barter for teens/clones......good luck girl


----------



## cobyb (Jul 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I've never used those nutrients, but they seem to be doing well. I like my NPK at 16-16-16 Grow and 3-20-20 Bloom
> You also need support cages.


Can I get away with cross tying?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 9, 2014)

cobyb said:


> I aerate my water a minimum of 3 hours, and preferably 24hrs with *1/2tsp* South Cascades SLF-100 per every 5 gallons. Currently I am using *2oz *Canna BioVega 3-1-5, *1.1oz* Natures Nurture 5-0-0, *35ml *Cannazyme, *5ml *Aptus Startboost, *4.5ml *Aptus FaSilitator. I foliar with the Natures Nuture at *5ml per 64floz*, and have recently started using epsom salt at *3ml per 64floz. *I foliar feed them 3-4 times a day without the use of a surfactant.


 maybe use some biodegradble dish soap as a surfactant. This will eliminate the need to spray so often.

That is alot of damn products lol. Seems to be working though.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 9, 2014)

cobyb said:


> Can I get away with cross tying?


Possibly, I'm just saying what I would do. There is more than one way to skin a cat...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 9, 2014)

Cross tying all those branches would be a bitch. You could cage em. Or buy some stakes and trellis netting and box them in this way. Easier than all the damn tying imo.


----------



## cobyb (Jul 9, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> maybe use some biodegradble dish soap as a surfactant. This will eliminate the need to spray so often.
> 
> That is alot of damn products lol. Seems to be working though.


The frequency of foliar sprays is due to ambient humidity here. I do not like the idea of something smothering the lungs of the plant, and since I am doing this in the morning, mid-morn, mid afternoon, evening, should it not facilitate a more even uptake of nutrients over an extended period of time?


----------



## cobyb (Jul 9, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Cross tying all those branches would be a bitch. You could cage em. Or buy some stakes and trellis netting and box them in this way. Easier than all the damn tying imo.





Garden Boss said:


> Possibly, I'm just saying what I would do. There is more than one way to skin a cat...


What type of cage would you recommend? I have 2"x4" welded wire, stucco wire, chicken wire. I also have a range of lumber to choose from.


----------



## cobyb (Jul 9, 2014)

Cross tying would take me 2 rolls of bonsai wire. 12$ apiece. I use it now, to increase the footprint of the BlueDream and one of the Bubblegum.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 9, 2014)

cobyb said:


> What type of cage would you recommend? I have 2"x4" welded wire, stucco wire, chicken wire. I also have a range of lumber to choose from.


I like this stiff stay field fence. A 330' roll is $150


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 9, 2014)

cobyb said:


> The frequency of foliar sprays is due to ambient humidity here. I do not like the idea of something smothering the lungs of the plant, and since I am doing this in the morning, mid-morn, mid afternoon, evening, should it not facilitate a more even uptake of nutrients over an extended period of time?


 the idea of the surfactant is to spread the solution more evenly across the foliage and to prevent beading, which inturn increases better uptake of nutrients and the solution stays wetter on the foliage longer so that the plants have a better chance of uptaking the nutrients. When you spray with out a surfactant the only part the might stay on the foliage for a sufficient amount of time might be the beaded part. The unbeaded solution might dry up because of wind and temperature. I foliar feed in the morning with a surfactant at between 68 and 72 degrees because I hear that is when the stoma are mostly open and I rinse at night with plain water to help uptake any nutrient residue.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 9, 2014)

I understand the humidity. I'm from fresno haha. But it isn't really necessary to spray that often. But it seems to be working for you.


----------



## fumble (Jul 9, 2014)

good idea JJ...thanks


----------



## cobyb (Jul 9, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> the idea of the surfactant is to spread the solution more evenly across the foliage and to prevent beading, which inturn increases better uptake of nutrients and the solution stays wetter on the foliage longer so that the plants have a better chance of uptaking the nutrients. When you spray with out a surfactant the only part the might stay on the foliage for a sufficient amount of time might be the beaded part. The unbeaded solution might dry up because of wind and temperature. I foliar feed in the morning with a surfactant at between 68 and 72 degrees because I hear that is when the stoma are mostly open and *I rinse at night with plain water to help uptake any nutrient residue.*


Great advice I will reduce to 3 maximu,m with only a single cycle of each and a "flush" before bed.
I alternate between the N3 spray and the Epsom Salt spray but less could be an ok thing also. 
Prior to using ES, I used the N3 2 times a day. The increase in frequency is due to the different ingredients.


----------



## cobyb (Jul 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I like this stiff stay field fence. A 330' roll is $150


I believe I might be behind the 8, comparative to your setup.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 9, 2014)

@cobyb Wtf is N3? A nitrogen boost product?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 9, 2014)

My Costco project! Gonna see if I can get roots on my cutting aquaponicly. Got the wheat grass going good so fa


----------



## cobyb (Jul 9, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @cobyb Wtf is N3? A nitrogen boost product?


Natures Nectar Nitrogen 5-0-0**


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2014)

Wish I was up there Fumble - you could have my whole garden!


----------



## fumble (Jul 9, 2014)

You are a sweetheart Mohican...thanks for the offer hun


----------



## 757growin (Jul 9, 2014)

If Monterey/salinas is near ya or ur gonna be near.. pm me fumble I think im gonna run out of deck soon.


----------



## fumble (Jul 9, 2014)

I wish it were closer 757...thanks though. I will be in Santa Rosa in a couple weeks if that is close?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 9, 2014)

Nope, few hours away. Im just south of santa cruz.


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Jul 9, 2014)

Amended 20 bags of happy frog and retired some moms today...... and adopted two Tahoe's


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 9, 2014)

Be sure to post those up on my circus show at


Smidge34 said:


> Only country I like is that Bakersfield sound, like Dwight and Buck and Merle.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 9, 2014)

Going at it


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 10, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I like this stiff stay field fence. A 330' roll is $150


I did 4x4 goat sheep fencing it was 260 for 330' I picked out because it was as tight of a square as I could get and still be able to stick my arm through.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2014)

Drought weed:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## spankdizz (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## fumble (Jul 10, 2014)

well...I found some seeds today and put them on a plate with wet paper towel. there are some Morning Glories, Cross Roads #3, and then some MamaDude x Cougars, and some Purple Le Pew X ?? F.M.I.L.Y will have to tell me I guess  My little clones are starting to come around and looking healthy. they are about 6 to 8 inches tall. They all got Neemed today and RO watered (with CalMg and Protekt). Working on the greenhouse too.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 10, 2014)

I think the one he called big bertha. And the other I thinke was purple le pew. Awesome fumble! Ways to push forward


----------



## fumble (Jul 10, 2014)

I grew out a straight Purple le Pew season before last...she was 7+ feet tall...with Pink pistles  omg I can still taste her. I always shoulder down and move on


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 11, 2014)

Keeping it small this season since I am trying to get a perpetual indoor going.  

Strains are..
Dog - Breeders Boutique
Fireballs - Breeders Boutique
Hawaiian Bagseed
Ken's GDP
Sour D - Adower's cut


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 11, 2014)

Imagine feeling proud and ashamed at the same time. That's me.
This is my tallest plant, Purple Urkel. She's approaching 4' in a 10+ gal pot. She's still growing and I just fed her. She's a giant in my mj garden as my others are between 2'-3' due to my not comprehending the vegging cycle, I understand it, now. I'm proud of her.
Next to GB, Wooten, DblJJ and several others, my crop is pitiful even though it will last me a long long time. 
S :-\


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 11, 2014)

Don't feel ashamed at all! We do what we can do with what we have. If we all had the same resources as some of the bigger growers we'd all be doing it. Keep doing what you are doing and you will find that the motivation that the others bring to you will be passed on to the newbies next season after seeing your progression from newb to intermediate! just a few years ago I didn't know what the hell I was doing, but after reading these guys threads and trying new things I soon had a nice little following that were interested in my grow. That motivated me to get better at what I was doing because there were people watching. It's amazing what a little attention can do for your confidence! 

Keep it up lady!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 11, 2014)

I jst declared war on grasshoppers for this season. I guess a grasshopper layed hella eggs in the soil underneath one of my pepper plants. I woke up and went out to mist my plants and say like 30 baby grasshoppers chilling on a couple leaves of one of my pepper plants like it is the thing to do. My response? I mixed 4 tbsps of molasses with 1 liter of water and blasted their ass. They all hopped around in a pathetic attempt to escape I chased most of them down soaking them with the molasses solution. They all slowed down and froze up on my fence. A few were still poppin around trying to get on my tomatoes so I sprinkled sevin dust on them........fuck you grasshoppers!!!!!


----------



## stephencurts (Jul 11, 2014)

My first greenhouse grow


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 11, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Don't feel ashamed at all! We do what we can do with what we have. If we all had the same resources as some of the bigger growers we'd all be doing it. Keep doing what you are doing and you will find that the motivation that the others bring to you will be passed on to the newbies next season after seeing your progression from newb to intermediate! just a few years ago I didn't know what the hell I was doing, but after reading these guys threads and trying new things I soon had a nice little following that were interested in my grow. That motivated me to get better at what I was doing because there were people watching. It's amazing what a little attention can do for your confidence!
> 
> Keep it up lady!


Oh, I will....and that was very encouraging, ABM.... (big hug). I really am proud of my garden, next season will be better organized, much much neater, Wooten and GB and DblJJ are inspirations as is this whole friendly, informative group has been. I've learned a lot in a few short months.
I'll never grow to the scale of Wooten, GB, DblJJ or Fresno....what the hell would I do with all of that pot?


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 11, 2014)

Fishing Trip....we got skunked! Only 1 Salmon on the whole boat. I worked my ASS OFF try'n to hook up to a Salmon. I had 1 bite, but he just robbed the bait. Boat left at 6am and returned at 5pm, long day on the waters. We did get our limits on rock fish, nothing to brag about though.
Better luck next time.
TMB-


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Imagine feeling proud and ashamed at the same time. That's me.
> This is my tallest plant, Purple Urkel. She's approaching 4' in a 10+ gal pot. She's still growing and I just fed her. She's a giant in my mj garden as my others are between 2'-3' due to my not comprehending the vegging cycle, I understand it, now. I'm proud of her.
> Next to GB, Wooten, DblJJ and several others, my crop is pitiful even though it will last me a long long time.
> S :-\


Your Purple Urkel is FAR from pitiful! I would be proud of her in my garden ... I love that strain, and yours is worthy of a blow up pic:








And don't forget-





As long as you end up with enough weed, that's all that matters.
Happy gardening.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 11, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Your Purple Urkel is FAR from pitiful! I would be proud of her in my garden ... I love that strain, and yours is worthy of a blow up pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big hug to you....I'm Italian, we're a very huggy group.  
Between the garden, my animal family and meeting you guys/gals this is a great summer.
S


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah. This has been one of the best summers I have had in a while. I love watching these summer buds grow. They are already getting frosty. I cant wait to harvest these light dep plants so I can start focusing on the second and third crop a little more. I just have really not liked all the pest problems. Thrips, ants, root aphids, and now grasshoppers and spidermit. But dont trip. I got dis.

@S'Manta that plant is beasty. Very well done. You should get a good harvest out of her.


----------



## skinnysmoke (Jul 11, 2014)

Dark Devil is getting close to finish


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 11, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah. This has been one of the best summers I have had in a while. I love watching these summer buds grow. They are already getting frosty. I cant wait to harvest these light dep plants so I can start focusing on the second and third crop a little more. I just have really not liked all the pest problems. Thrips, ants, root aphids, and now grasshoppers and spidermit. But dont trip. I got dis.
> 
> @S'Manta that plant is beasty. Very well done. You should get a good harvest out of her.


Thanks, Fresno.... that means a lot. Im going to cry when I have to chop her down. :'(


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, Fresno.... that means a lot. Im going to cry when I have to chop her down. :'(


You may cry but they will be tears or joy as well as joint pain from all the trimming you are going to have ahead of you. One thing I can say about keeping your grow small is that you don't have to die trimming.... I love/hate harvest. LOL


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 11, 2014)

Lol. Trimming is the worst part of growing. But when you are all done you can smoke the finger hash.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 11, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol. Trimming is the worst part of growing. But when you are all done you can smoke the finger hash.


IF your fingers are in working order! LOL I couldn't even flick the lighter after the 2lb Purple trash a couple seasons back. I couldn't imagine doing a Garden Boss, Mwooten, or DJJ harvest by hand!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 11, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> You may cry but they will be tears or joy as well as joint pain from all the trimming you are going to have ahead of you. One thing I can say about keeping your grow small is that you don't have to die trimming.... I love/hate harvest. LOL


Trimming is a very tedious job. If I get too high, I become a perfectionist and even then I'll stop and take a break. I think my harvest is going to be staggered cuz, Black Diesel is close to being done and a few others look like a late August harvest and then the slow pokes.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 11, 2014)

skinnysmoke said:


> Dark Devil is getting close to finish
> View attachment 3200714
> View attachment 3200715
> View attachment 3200716


Those look delicious. Nice work!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Sunshine I use those style cages. Get'um at home depot, 54". The 2 micky here are in those and the Jesus is bamboo staked. These 3 are going inside to finish.
> View attachment 3198586 View attachment 3198587


Those plants are nice bro How much do you usually yield off one of those!!


I took three clones from a flowering Kens cut gdp hopefully I can reveg it so I can keep a mother and also flower a few to see what this monster cropping all about!!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Those plants are nice bro How much do you usually yield off one of those!!
> 
> 
> I took three clones from a flowering Kens cut gdp hopefully I can reveg it so I can keep a mother and also flower a few to see what this monster cropping all about!!View attachment 3200848View attachment 3200853


3-5 zips, depends on if I fuck up. Sometimes I fuck up. Usually take down 1-2 per week.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 12, 2014)

I refuse to go back to newbie central... 

Light depravation. 
Is this where you'd veg a plant to a desired size with 24/7 lights and then cut it down to 10/14 to get it to finish quickly? (Used those times as an example.). Smaller yield, quicker turnaround from start to finish.
I think I now understand light dep and vegging clones.  
Now to distinguish clear trichomes from milky. This is hard, for me. And yes I have a Kindscope magnifier. Truth be told I could have access to the Hubbell Telescope and still flounder like a fish out of water with this agonizing step.
Stay cool, folks.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 12, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I refuse to go back to newbie central...
> 
> Light depravation.
> Is this where you'd veg a plant to a desired size with 24/7 lights and then cut it down to 10/14 to get it to finish quickly? (Used those times as an example.). Smaller yield, quicker turnaround from start to finish.
> ...


I think your plants look great, especially for a new grower. Those guys didn't start out growing as good as they do now. It comes from experience, gotta keep at it and keep learning. I don't usually post up pictures of my fuck ups but I do have them. I'm sure everyone does.

Light deprived means covering the plants from the sun so that they have 12 hours of dark.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 12, 2014)

I just tossed a 3 month old fuck up! Did all I could but she didn't want to suffer any more.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2014)

757growin said:


> I just tossed a 3 month old fuck up! Did all I could but she didn't want to suffer any more.


That sucks man, atleast you put her out of her misery.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 12, 2014)

I just harvest 2 fuck ups. Got maybe 2 zips off each. It should have been 5 each. They were big plants.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 12, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I refuse to go back to newbie central...
> 
> Light depravation.
> Is this where you'd veg a plant to a desired size with 24/7 lights and then cut it down to 10/14 to get it to finish quickly? (Used those times as an example.). Smaller yield, quicker turnaround from start to finish.
> ...


Hey Sam-
Did you get your transplanting done yet? I hear the temps are going to soar next week again.
Don't beat yourself up over the trichome thing, I never look at the trichomes, I just look at the plant as a whole to tell when she's done. On the buds the pistils will turn red/orange and will "draw back" into the bud. Then the calyxes' will swell up nice and fat. The plant will show a lot of leaf yellowing generally starting from the bottom up. She's using up all the sugars stored up in the leafs when this yellowing occurs. When I look at a bud/plant from far away it looks wet to me, but when she's done that wet look now has a silver/milky sheen to it.
I say for your first year post pictures here and get the advise from this community as when to harvest. After a year or two you will see when she's done and ready for harvest.
Hope I didn't make this more confusing for you, remember you have the support from this community behind you, so don't be afraid to ask questions, there are no dumb questions, just dummies not asking them.

Note the milky/silver sheen in the picture below.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 12, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I just harvest 2 fuck ups. Got maybe 2 zips off each. It should have been 5 each. They were big plants.


Zips...ounces?


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 12, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Sam-
> Did you get your transplanting done yet? I hear the temps are going to soar next week again.
> Don't beat yourself up over the trichome thing, I never look at the trichomes, I just look at the plant as a whole to tell when she's done. On the buds the pistils will turn red/orange and will "draw back" into the bud. Then the calyxes' will swell up nice and fat. The plant will show a lot of leaf yellowing generally starting from the bottom up. She's using up all the sugars stored up in the leafs when this yellowing occurs. When I look at a bud/plant from far away it looks wet to me, but when she's done that wet look now has a silver/milky sheen to it.
> I say for your first year post pictures here and get the advise from this community as when to harvest. After a year or two you will see when she's done and ready for harvest.
> ...


I have a Black Diesel maybe a couple of weeks away, she stinks and has a stickiness to her and her fan leaves are yellowing, fast. Master Kush and Purple Diesel are stacking buds like @FresnoFarmer talked about. I study them while floating in the pool.
Thanks, TMB....hope I get to meet you at the BBQ.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 12, 2014)

Been cleaning out the under brush


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I have a Black Diesel maybe a couple of weeks away, she stinks and has a stickiness to her and her fan leaves are yellowing, fast. Master Kush and Purple Diesel are stacking buds like @FresnoFarmer talked about. I study them* while floating in the pool*.
> Thanks, TMB....hope I get to meet you at the BBQ.


Haven't you got that camera self timer figured out?...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes


S'Manta said:


> Zips...ounces?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2014)

@757growin - you could cut even more of the spindly stuff off. My 2 cents


----------



## 757growin (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks mo. Im just building the courage slowly. I feel so bad cutting anything but jnow in the end my results will be even awesomer!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2014)

You will be much happier with big easy to trim branches and no larfies.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Soaking the cubes in Olivias cloning solution over night !!





Tomorrow I clone every strain I have twice!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Zips...ounces?


I had a major fuck up last year when I get home tomorrow from (work away in mines ) ill post a 3 month veg pic then post the near finished result ....what was meant to be 8-12 zips turned out 2-3 zips cos I fucked it......when it was nearly ready I found this site only then and since I have come across top ppl and ppl id call friends without meeting them and the advice given has been awesome....I am absoloutely busting to get my season started with the advice given so far


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 13, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I had a major fuck up last year when I get home tomorrow from (work away in mines ) ill post a 3 month veg pic then post the near finished result ....what was meant to be 8-12 zips turned out 2-3 zips cos I fucked it......when it was nearly ready I found this site only then and since I have come across top ppl and ppl id call friends without meeting them and the advice given has been awesome....I am absoloutely busting to get my season started with the advice given so far


Ruby...I feel the same way...this is a great group of people.
S, not a tranny.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 13, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Soaking the cubes in Olivias cloning solution over night !!
> View attachment 3201989
> 
> 
> ...


Cloning, my next frontier. 
I have propagated roses even budded roses so cloning, propagating pot should be easy...I know, famous last words. 
GL...Mr Sunshine.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 13, 2014)

They are loving this weather right now. Some are disagreeing with those little pots lol. The plant in the front center has a rootball that ate most of the soil.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 13, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Cloning, my next frontier.
> I have propagated roses even budded roses so cloning, propagating pot should be easy...I know, famous last words.
> GL...Mr Sunshine.


I tried doing roses last year with my aero cloner.. no bueno! But I can clone some ganja like a mofoo. Should be no problem Sam.


----------



## BrownGuy420 (Jul 13, 2014)

Here's some pics from the greenhouse grow and also some from just the outdoor for 2014


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jul 13, 2014)

BrownGuy420 said:


> Here's some pics from the greenhouse grow and also some from just the outdoor for 2014
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202136 View attachment 3202137 View attachment 3202138 View attachment 3202140 View attachment 3202141 View attachment 3202142 View attachment 3202143


Man looking mighty happy... Love the trees.


----------



## BrownGuy420 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thx bro a lot of work has gone onto it all but its all worth it in the end!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 13, 2014)

So at first I was really skeptical about growing imported seeds, already witnessed 2 failed attempts, but this is THE dankest shit I've ever grown in my life 
They're about 3 weeks into full flower mode.


----------



## Carmarelo (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Grobda (Jul 13, 2014)

Trying some autos (and semi autos  ) this year to avoid the fall mold issues that hit me last year. I have some photos as well as a result of the free seeds with my order, they will be going in the ground as soon as they get too big for the 2 gallon pots, I want to see what they will do and keep them away from the autos.

Right side: Heavyweight Fast and Vast
Center: Heavyweight in front, KC45 behind.
Left: Assorted freebie seeds.

The playpen in the back is where we kept the additions to our chicken flock until they were fully feathered. I need to move it soon!


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2014)

so this is where im at in mid July. definently will not overgrow myself this year but hope to make up some quick time.

The greenhouse . LA confidentials and MK Ultras




The side yard, Cherry pies, Blue Herons, Huckleberries ,












My Gardenias I haven't killed yet .






Some veggies .


----------



## 757growin (Jul 13, 2014)

TWS said:


> so this is where im at in mid July. definently will not overgrow myself this year but hope to make up some quick time.
> 
> The greenhouse . LA confidentials and MK Ultras
> 
> ...


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2014)

LOL. Did you forget to type 757 ? Cat got your tongue ?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2014)

@TWS - Garden looks amazing! The gardenias look very happy!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2014)

Click the expand button - he put his comments in the quote.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 13, 2014)

It disappeared in the intranet!

Said nice garden sir. Good to hear fro u and caramelo.. sure you will be pleased come harvest
also glad to see the kiddie pool being used.


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2014)

why thank you kindly sir.... lol.


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @TWS - Garden looks amazing! The gardenias look very happy!


 Thanks Mo... 757 been smokinnnnnnng !


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2014)

BrownGuy420 said:


> Here's some pics from the greenhouse grow and also some from just the outdoor for 2014
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202136 View attachment 3202137 View attachment 3202138 View attachment 3202140 View attachment 3202141 View attachment 3202142 View attachment 3202143






This is a nice garden ! well done !


----------



## BrownGuy420 (Jul 13, 2014)

@TWS thanks bro! I try my best...i got videos on youtube for a better look. Just look up my name BrownGuy420 and you'll find me...thanks again!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2014)

TWS said:


> LOL. Did you forget to type 757 ? Cat got your tongue ?


Stoners!...lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 13, 2014)

@TWS Hell yeah man, the garden looks great!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Ruby...I feel the same way...this is a great group of people.
> S, not a tranny.


Ur one ....friend without havin met you not a tranny lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2014)

Q


TWS said:


> so this is where im at in mid July. definently will not overgrow myself this year but hope to make up some quick time.
> 
> The greenhouse . LA confidentials and MK Ultras
> 
> ...


Quality smoke regardless of suze tho tws .....looking good n green ..in fact everyone on this thread is going great guns


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Ur one ....friend without havin met you not a tranny lol


A simple picture would clear all this up!....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2014)

doublejj said:


> A simple picture would clear all this up!....


Zoomed in


----------



## fumble (Jul 13, 2014)

looking good everyone. Love all the pictures  I can't wait to be having something to post a pic about


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 13, 2014)

Here I am....zoom in on this boys and girls.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Here I am....zoom in on this boys and girls.  Awesome scenery .....and the chick in the waters not half bad either


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 13, 2014)

[


ruby fruit said:


>




Up the road apiece from me, Ruby.


----------



## fumble (Jul 13, 2014)

beautiful...girl and scenery


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 13, 2014)

fumble said:


> beautiful...girl and scenery


Thanks, Fumble..... it is pretty and the water was cold.


----------



## fumble (Jul 13, 2014)

I would so love to be there right this very minute! Talk about a great place to meditate/medicate


----------



## 757growin (Jul 13, 2014)

One week in. Already had a serving of wheat grass. Now waiting on the other grass


----------



## fumble (Jul 13, 2014)

what is that wheat grass stuff like? What does it do for you?


----------



## TWS (Jul 14, 2014)

makes good home brew ?

I like the little fishy... hope his metabolisim is fast...lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 14, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, Fumble..... it is pretty and the water was cold.



lol ... your hot...and cold water does good things... lol

couldn't help it ...


----------



## Didi94 (Jul 14, 2014)

Days have been very hot and its been very difficult for me to transport all the water up the hill so the plants are a little bit under watered , I would like to hear all opinions I need some feedback from more experienced growers ( Im a first time grower).


----------



## skinnysmoke (Jul 14, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> Days have been very hot and its been very difficult for me to transport all the water up the hill so the plants are a little bit under watered , I would like to hear all opinions I need some feedback from more experienced growers ( Im a first time grower).
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202916 View attachment 3202917 View attachment 3202918 View attachment 3202919 View attachment 3202920 View attachment 3202921


I'm no expert, but they look good, just thirsty, IMO. Great job for a 1st grow!


----------



## Didi94 (Jul 14, 2014)

skinnysmoke said:


> I'm no expert, but they look good, just thirsty, IMO. Great job for a 1st grow!


Hey thanks man ! Do you think the seedling gonna yield something ?


----------



## skinnysmoke (Jul 14, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> Hey thanks man ! Do you think the seedling gonna yield something ?


IMO it all depends on the area you live in. What's your fall/late summer like in your area? This will determine how well the late start seedling will do.

Edit: Also are your falls damp in your area and how soon does your 1st freeze happen? If you haven't figured these out yet just do what you can to keep her going. Its your 1st grow just learn from your mistakes and have fun


----------



## Didi94 (Jul 14, 2014)

skinnysmoke said:


> IMO it all depends on the area you live in. What's your fall/late summer like in your area? This will determine how well the late start seedling will do.


I live in southern Europe N'41 but it doesnt get really cold until november...


----------



## skinnysmoke (Jul 14, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> I live in southern Europe N'41 but it doesnt get really cold until november...


Hard to say what about rain/humidity? Buds hate that shit bro. Just give it a go. I had learn the hard way myself.


----------



## Didi94 (Jul 14, 2014)

skinnysmoke said:


> Hard to say what about rain/humidity? Buds hate that shit bro. Just give it a go. I had learn the hard way myself.


It depends on the year sometimes fall and winter is dry like 2 years ago and sometimes its rainy , we´ll see , its a hawaiian snow seedling from GHS pure sativa so it should finish late .


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 14, 2014)

I've been hearing about wheat grass being this wonder food.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 14, 2014)

Black Diesel...... 
Is it possible for part of a plant to ripen while another part seems to continue to grow? In this crappy picture you can see new growth on the tops and a couple of the side stems while the lower side stems are getting frosty but no new growth. I do see amber trichomes on the non growing side buds.
I want to cut those off so BD might put that effort into the still growing stalks.
What do you think?


----------



## Didi94 (Jul 14, 2014)

Curing ...


----------



## fumble (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry I can't help you S'manta, but she sure looks purdy


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 14, 2014)

fumble said:


> Sorry I can't help you S'manta, but she sure looks purdy


Thank you, fumble.  She stinks and is very sticky.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello all-
A TMB update with NO pictures.
The girls got their 4th feeding of the season yesterday. Instead of 5 gallons each they got 7.5 gallons each. There should be about 2-3 more veg feedings, then 7-10 days later a feeding of 75% veg food and 25% bloom, 7-10 days after 50%-50% veg/bloom, a week of 25%-75% then 100% bloom after that. I've been feeding every 9-10 days this year with great results.
I just scored 2 Harbor freight carport frames for $50 ($20- for one and $30 for the other new in the box). Now off to Farmtek for more supplies, I know jj is proud of me.
I'll get a photo update later this week.
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Jul 14, 2014)

Do they have a sale tmb? Or you just lucky!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 14, 2014)

757growin said:


> Do they have a sale tmb? Or you just lucky!


We have to subscribe to Sierra Telephone for our internet service up here, they're the only option we have for internet services (fucken Monopoly). Sierra Telephone has a web page that has a classified section in it. I just put up an ad for Carport frames and I got back 2 responses. I picked the one ($20) this morning, and picking up the one new in the box tonight. 
So just lucky I guess. Those same classified ads is where I got the glass (old sliding glass doors) for my greenhouse.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Hello all-
> A TMB update with NO pictures.
> The girls got their 4th feeding of the season yesterday. Instead of 5 gallons each they got 7.5 gallons each. There should be about 2-3 more veg feedings, then 7-10 days later a feeding of 75% veg food and 25% bloom, 7-10 days after 50%-50% veg/bloom, a week of 25%-75% then 100% bloom after that. I've been feeding every 9-10 days this year with great results.
> I just scored 2 Harbor freight carport frames for $50 ($20- for one and $30 for the other new in the box). Now off to Farmtek for more supplies, I know jj is proud of me.
> ...


Indeed!.....


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 14, 2014)

Just ordered 328' x 60" of agri trellis netting for $49.99 + $15 for shipping. If I remember correctly I paid a lot more 2 years ago.
TMB-
Here's the link..http://www.agriculturesolutions.com/products/netting-and-fencing/trellis-support-netting/agtec-trellis-support-netting-60-x-328-roll-detail


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Just ordered 328' x 60" of agri trellis netting for $49.99 + $15 for shipping. If I remember correctly I paid a lot more 2 years ago.
> TMB-
> Here's the link..http://www.agriculturesolutions.com/products/netting-and-fencing/trellis-support-netting/agtec-trellis-support-netting-60-x-328-roll-detail
> View attachment 3203226


I'm doublejj, & I approve this message.....


----------



## 757growin (Jul 14, 2014)

So after I took a cutting the area inner stem was green and has slowly healed purple. This is the craziest phenotype I've been lucky enough to grow.. hope she is dank!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks like some killer Sativas I grew back in the 70s!


----------



## fumble (Jul 14, 2014)

cool color 757 

ok guys...any of you near Sac anyway. My daughter and her bf are splitting up. He got a puppy thinking it would keep them together. They are splitting up and the pup needs a new home. He is 12 weeks old. Has his parvo shot and nothing else. Doberman Pit mix. Super sweet and loving ...and full of piss and vinegar! If anyone can take him let me know please.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 14, 2014)

Trimmed and fed


----------



## nuggs (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2014)

nuggs said:


> Hi Everyone!


How you doing by friend?....I'll bet your garden is getting big.......


----------



## nuggs (Jul 14, 2014)

how are you JJ


----------



## nuggs (Jul 14, 2014)

my garden is huge Brother!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2014)

nuggs said:


> how are you JJ


Doing well, hope things are going well for you...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2014)

nuggs said:


> my garden is huge Brother!


I knew it!......


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jul 14, 2014)

Girls starting to put out a bunch of white hairs/pistils! Got her from some dank bag-seed and I'm quite excited. I have two autoflowers going outside as well, Cash Crop & Dark Devil.

  
​


----------



## nuggs (Jul 14, 2014)

this is the medi from amersterdam seed. the last batch didn't get this big.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 14, 2014)

nuggs said:


> View attachment 3203811


 whoooaaa the size of the trunk


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 14, 2014)

nuggs said:


> View attachment 3203811


Simply amazing! you should post more often...


----------



## nuggs (Jul 14, 2014)

trying to figure out how to post on this new system. this is the sr71 from my buddy TMB


----------



## nuggs (Jul 14, 2014)

hey guys can you open the last post?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 14, 2014)

Hells yeah I can nuggs. Looking better then I thought. Got a well deserved harvest coming to you brother.


----------



## fumble (Jul 14, 2014)

Hot Damn! beautiful Nuggs...as always


----------



## nuggs (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks 757! now I'm going to post the 9lb Hammer you gave me


----------



## nuggs (Jul 14, 2014)

dam it it didn't post


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 14, 2014)

That's a weird looking leaf


----------



## nuggs (Jul 14, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> That's a weird looking leaf


looks like GDP


----------



## TWS (Jul 14, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> Days have been very hot and its been very difficult for me to transport all the water up the hill so the plants are a little bit under watered , I would like to hear all opinions I need some feedback from more experienced growers ( Im a first time grower).
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202916 View attachment 3202917 View attachment 3202918 View attachment 3202919 View attachment 3202920 View attachment 3202921



get those girls in bigger pots or in the ground


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2014)

It's called revegging and everybody growing outside is getting hit with it. Something is wrong with the sun!


----------



## TWS (Jul 14, 2014)

nuggs said:


> View attachment 3203811


 hello stranger. looking good !


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It's called revegging and everybody growing outside is getting hit with it. Something is wrong with the sun!


I got hit with it like 2 months ago.
Plant is around 8 months old 
Before an after pics, just around the time it began to reveg. Twas already harvested


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It's called revegging and everybody growing outside is getting hit with it. Something is wrong with the sun!


Lol It's probably the clones!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 14, 2014)

nuggs said:


> trying to figure out how to post on this new system. this is the sr71 from my buddy TMB


I got to see the whole garden last week, .....WOW!
Nuggz has got his shit together, I saw 12 footers out back that were 8'-9' wide. He has the potential for 20'footers..... I can't even imagine.
TMB-


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It's called revegging and everybody growing outside is getting hit with it. Something is wrong with the sun!


Ya that makes sense. I noticed yesterday that the Choco hashberry looked different it looked to exactly how you said "revegged". So it's either the clones or the sun. The weather has been weird around here lately.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 14, 2014)

What's going on here bros? It's the only plant that is like this..should I throw some gas in the hole and burn it I don't want this getting to the others!! It looks like something ate it!!


----------



## doubletake (Jul 14, 2014)

nuggs said:


> trying to figure out how to post on this new system. this is the sr71 from my buddy TMB


Looking good is that a 4x4 or 3x3 box? She filled it in nicely!


----------



## TWS (Jul 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> What's going on here bros? View attachment 3203970It's the only plant that is like this..should I throw some gas in the hole and burn it I don't want this getting to the others!! It looks like something ate it!!


I don't know but spray some spinosad. Catterpillars under the leafs ? cucumber beatles ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 14, 2014)

TWS said:


> I don't know but spray some spinosad. Catterpillars under the leafs ? cucumber beatles ?


Doesn't seem like any thing on it right now but I found a baby caterpillar on the plant next to it ..A few plants have a chunk or two bit off of the leaves but nothing like this... alien og must taste good!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2014)

I just found a grip of caterpillars .. I'm going to spray with this shit!!


----------



## nuggs (Jul 15, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Looking good is that a 4x4 or 3x3 box? She filled it in nicely!


the box is 4x4x2


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 15, 2014)

Looking great Nuggs! Let me know if you want me to swing by and look at the ladies this season. I miss walking in your jungle of a grow! 

Here are a few pics of my little plot.
7/4/14
 
7/14/14


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It's called revegging and everybody growing outside is getting hit with it. Something is wrong with the sun!


It's hitting a lot of outdoor growers up here, 1/2 their plants have started to flower & reveg...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I just found a grip of caterpillars .. I'm going to spray with this shit!!View attachment 3203975


That's BT......


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It's called revegging and everybody growing outside is getting hit with it. Something is wrong with the sun!


Oh, I'm so happy to read this because while I made some humongous newbie mistakes the revegging has happened to 2 of my 10 plants. What does this do to the yield?
TIA...S


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 15, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Looking great Nuggs! Let me know if you want me to swing by and look at the ladies this season. I miss walking in your jungle of a grow!
> Here are a few pics of my little plot.
> 7/4/14
> View attachment 3204230
> ...


Damn ABM they blew up in 10 days. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 15, 2014)

If you flip a tarp just right, you can fling a giant wolf spider on yourself 


I was clearing out my light dep area early this morning and found this out the hard way. I didn't get bit, just scared... usually I'm okay with spiders but this freaked me out.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Damn ABM they blew up in 10 days. Keep up the good work.


Thank you sir! I hope to have every hole in that trellis filled up!  I just wish that I had the resources to just say fuck it and go big like you, Woot, and DJJ.


----------



## doubletake (Jul 15, 2014)

nuggs said:


> the box is 4x4x2


Damn nice man I wasn't sure cause how big the plant is it made it look small,
Wow those are huge haha!


----------



## doubletake (Jul 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> If you flip a tarp just right, you can fling a giant wolf spider on yourself
> 
> 
> I was clearing out my light dep area early this morning and found this out the hard way. I didn't get bit, just scared... usually I'm okay with spiders but this freaked me out.


That's crazy dude haha fuck spiders I'm no good with them once they get on me hah!


----------



## doubletake (Jul 15, 2014)

doublejj said:


> It's hitting a lot of outdoor growers up here, 1/2 their plants have started to flower & reveg...


That's super weird
Has this happened to you at all? Since you waited till June to put them out I'd hope not, I'd think there'd be like no chance of re veg that late.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2014)

doubletake said:


> That's super weird
> Has this happened to you at all? Since you waited till June to put them out I'd hope not, I'd think there'd be like no chance of re veg that late.


Our plants are a little smaller, but I think that may be why it only mildly effected a couple of our plants. All the neighbors are having issues. Many have pulled 1/2 their plants, or riding it out with re-veg plants....


----------



## doubletake (Jul 15, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Our plants are a little smaller, but I think that may be why it only mildly effected a couple of our plants. All the neighbors are having issues. Many have pulled 1/2 their plants, or riding it out with re-veg plants....


That's crazy I wonder what could be doing it.
It happened to my friend but he's dumb and had his clones on 24 hrs light,
You bring your lights down to like 16 hrs before you put yours out right I bet that helps a lot. I wonder if your neibors do that or if they have them on like 20/4 before they put them out, that could be the problem


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2014)

doubletake said:


> That's crazy I wonder what could be doing it.
> It happened to my friend but he's dumb and had his clones on 24 hrs light,
> You bring your lights down to like 16 hrs before you put yours out right I bet that helps a lot. I wonder if your neibors do that or if they have them on like 20/4 before they put them out, that could be the problem


IDK, the neighbors have been growing up here for years, I think they would have had it dialed....


----------



## doubletake (Jul 15, 2014)

doublejj said:


> IDK, the neighbors have been growing up here for years, I think they would have had it dialed....


Yeah seriously weird weird weird the suns doing something ha


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2014)

Even Garden Boss had to pull a few plants & turn them into light dep.....


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 15, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Even Garden Boss had to pull a few plants & turn them into light dep.....


Yeah but I planted too early (mid april). Every clone I replaced them with in mid May has been growing fine. And those were on a 18/6 light cycle from the dispensary.


----------



## fumble (Jul 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> If you flip a tarp just right, you can fling a giant wolf spider on yourself
> 
> 
> I was clearing out my light dep area early this morning and found this out the hard way. I didn't get bit, just scared... usually I'm okay with spiders but this freaked me out.


OMG!!! I would have flipped the eff out! I have seen those literally as big as a man's hand in Pennsylvania


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Yeah but I planted too early (mid april). Every clone I replaced them with in mid May has been growing fine. And those were on a 18/6 light cycle from the dispensary.


Yeah, we could have benefited from planting (at least the outdoor plants) a few weeks earlier. But they needed to wait until the light dep harvest was done. Our plants were all on 16/8 until mid June..


----------



## zest (Jul 15, 2014)

fml ...just heard my first rattle snake about 100 feet from my grow site..... hate snakes... but as long as its far from me Im not gonna worry about it.

anyways, heres one of my micky kush plants


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 15, 2014)

If you heard it...... it's a lot closer than you think! 

Plants are looking great!


----------



## doubletake (Jul 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Yeah but I planted too early (mid april). Every clone I replaced them with in mid May has been growing fine. And those were on a 18/6 light cycle from the dispensary.


Were your other ones on a different light cycle like 20/4 or 24 hrs light since they flowered?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2014)

Years ago I was quail hunting in the sierra foothills above Fresno. I was quietly walking along watching my Brittany work the brush ahead and I heard a 'Thump' directly behind me. It sounded/felt like someone had thrown a rock or stick at me & it landed just behind me. I casually looked over my shoulder to see the biggest rattlesnake I've ever seen....recoiling.....it had just missed me!....it never made a sound......


----------



## zest (Jul 15, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> If you heard it...... it's a lot closer than you think!
> 
> Plants are looking great!



nah it was pretty far, I saw the cat playing with it about 100 feet away. threw a couple of rocks to scare off the cat and it did the job but I wasnt about to go down and mess with the snake lol.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 15, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Were your other ones on a different light cycle like 20/4 or 24 hrs light since they flowered?


I had them in the greenhouse on 15.5/8.5, and put them out in the yard mid April (trying to copy a friends success).
Then we got a week of dark clouds right the week after planting.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 15, 2014)

This rattler was found in my bedroom. The first day he visited he sat in a corner, coiled and rattling. He had the good sense to leave via the way he came in, the door I leave open for my dog. I closed and bolted the door becoming a doorman for the dog. The next day the rattler was back hitting its head on the sliding glass door. My neighbor came over and beheaded it....see. Sorry for the bad photo but I was still shaking and the beheaded rattler was still twitching.
The End.


----------



## doubletake (Jul 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I had them in the greenhouse on 15.5/8.5, and put them out in the yard mid April (trying to copy a friends success).
> Then we got a week of dark clouds right the week after planting.


Awh yeah bummer ya I remember reading about the clouds early in your thread.


----------



## doubletake (Jul 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> This rattler was found in my bedroom. The first day he visited he sat in a corner, coiled and rattling. He had the good sense to leave via the way he came in, the door I leave open for my dog. I closed and bolted the door becoming a doorman for the dog. The next day the rattler was back hitting its head on the sliding glass door. My neighbor came over and beheaded it....see. Sorry for the bad photo but I was still shaking and the beheaded rattler was still twitching.
> The End.


Wow crazy, persistent little bastard coming back again hah!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 15, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Wow crazy, persistent little bastard coming back again hah!


It had to be killed. It was stalking us.


----------



## doubletake (Jul 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> It had to be killed. It was stalking us.


Totally agree ha!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 15, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Years ago I was quail hunting in the sierra foothills above Fresno. I was quietly walk along watching my Brittany work the brush ahead and I heard a 'Thump' directly behind me. It sounded/felt like someone had thrown a rock or stick at me & it landed just behind me. I casually looked over my shoulder to see the biggest rattlesnake I've ever seen....recoiling.....it had just missed me!....it never made a sound......


We've had a busier than usual Rattlesnake year this year. I've found/killed 4 on the property this year. 1 near the garden, one on the driveway, one in the horses stalls, and one curled up at the base of an outdoor water spicket. My record is 14 rattelers in one season though, I felt like I was surrounded by snakes every time I went outside that season. I think it was our 2nd year here and I was doing a lot of brush clearing then.

The biggest Ratteler was 69", 15 buttons, and as round as my forearm, the wife got that one. She was feeding the horses and it was laying across the driveway. Me and my son were gone, so she got the shotgun and blasted him. She's scared shitless of ALL snakes, then she had to deal with that monster....LOL poor girl.
TMB-


----------



## myturdcutter (Jul 15, 2014)

one of my cotton candy's the went in to reveg this year but came back strong


----------



## myturdcutter (Jul 15, 2014)

sorry about the spelling that's talk to text for ya


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 15, 2014)

So indulge me . Reveg is no good when its happening unintentional ? Now, basically I wait it out and see how the girl unfolds in the coming weeks ? 

And damn that's some crazy looking snakes and stories


----------



## myturdcutter (Jul 15, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> So indulge me . Reveg is no good when its happening unintentional ? Now, basically I wait it out and see how the girl unfolds in the coming weeks ?
> 
> And damn that's some crazy looking snakes and stories


ive seen some outstanding results from plants re veging


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 15, 2014)

myturdcutter said:


> ive seen some outstanding results from plants re veging


I hope that's the case. I put the clones out early June. I tried revegging back then under a t5 but nothing. Maybe I'll get some stretch action going


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2014)

myturdcutter said:


> ive seen some outstanding results from plants re veging


If it was a good thing to do, all the big boys would plant out early & just let them re-veg.....but they don't....just sayin


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2014)

doublejj said:


> That's BT......


Yea I bought it last year when I read about bacillus thuringiensis ...will this help my clean plants stay that way??


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea I bought it last year when I read about bacillus thuringiensis ...will this help my clean plants stay that way??


You'll have to re-apply, but yes it will...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2014)

doublejj said:


> You'll have to re-apply, but yes it will...


That Awsome Thank You jj!!


----------



## nuggs (Jul 15, 2014)

TWS said:


> hello stranger. looking good !


stranger huh? I been called worse... HAHA how are you TWS?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2014)

When a plant reveges a lot of the veg time is wasted but I'd have to imaging the roots are twice as big as a plant that has just bin vegging the whole time they require a lot more food after the reveg..


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 15, 2014)

The problem with revegging is the time that it takes for the plants to come out of it. I have had one that is stalled for about a month now. Just now starting to come out of it. In some cases it's easier to replace the plant with a clone.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> The problem with revegging is the time that it takes for the plants to come out of it. I have had one that is stalled for about a month now. Just now starting to come out of it. In some cases it's easier to replace the plant with a clone.


Two of mine have stalled and are also just now starting to come out of it....In going to be lucky if they hit 2 feet.. smh but it was my fault I had the lighting all fucked up.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 15, 2014)

If you can pull out of it early enough in the season it can be amazing though. I usually have 1 plant reveg going every season. So far I have loved the results but would never do it with all my crops.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2014)

These two reveged and are not going to give me much!!!!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 15, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Two of mine have stalled and are also just now starting to come out of it....In going to be lucky if they hit 2 feet.. smh but it was my fault I had the lighting all fucked up.


Me, too....had the lighting wrong. 
This season I've planted 15 clones, harvested 4, 11 still growing. I have enough finished product to last me til fall. When it is all finished because and only because I have so many plants that are between 2' - 4' tall, I'll meet my needs. 
If I knew then what I know now ........ 
Trying to balance need over greed.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2014)

It happens Samantha! !! I've grown outdoor for 3 years and theirs always one or two clones that go crazy ....how's your pog looking Sam this is a pic i took today I put a tomato cage around it because garden boss told me to!!


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 15, 2014)

Depending on what you have it COULD blow up in the last month of Veg. Remember stretch will hit as well so you have some time to make up for lost growth. I say stay with it and spread out those limbs.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 15, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> It happens Samantha! !! I've grown outdoor for 3 years and theirs always one or two clones that go crazy ....how's your pog looking Sam this is a pic i took today I put a tomato cage around it because garden boss told me to!!View attachment 3204433


Just took this....sweat dripping off my head...she's just over 3' x 3' but very spindley.
@mr sunshine do they look like the same plant to you


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 15, 2014)

I culled a couple males this morning that i had put in the ground. I will keep replacing them as they show sex with some back up plants. hopefully there arent too many males left. I am replacing them with more non-sexed late starts lol. Im gambling right now. Come on! Hit dice!


----------



## myturdcutter (Jul 15, 2014)

Here's more that are a product of revegetation


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 15, 2014)

Here's my first ever outdoor she's a og kush planted end of May. Tell me what u think good or bad I think I'm doing good for first outdoor

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Just took this....sweat dripping off my head...she's just over 3' x 3' but very spindley.
> @mr sunshine do they look like the same plant to you
> 
> View attachment 3204445


They don't imo.. that looks sativaish..did it reveg?


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 15, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> They don't imo.. that looks sativaish..did it reveg?


No reveg....doesn't it look like her buds are starting? I thought sativa too.


----------



## spankdizz (Jul 15, 2014)

one plant done termites got to it


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 15, 2014)

that sucks spank.

try to eradicate the problem before it gets out of hand.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 15, 2014)

Ugh... That sucks man!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 15, 2014)

Damn termites ? I didn't even know they would attack cannabis plants


----------



## spankdizz (Jul 15, 2014)

ya i didnt know either they were under the dirt so i never saw them thought it was suffering from being over watered but it never got better so i decided to rip it out and thats what i found they did a number on it any suggestions on getting rid of them


----------



## spankdizz (Jul 15, 2014)

no worries i cut a bunch of clones off of her let some in the cloner right now and 10 others in a glass of water till they perk back up then those will be going in the cloner tomorrow looks like i will be growing some g-13 haze for my indoor when this weather cools off


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 15, 2014)

Sativa I got revegetating will produce more bud than it did the first time around. I cut down everything old, cept for the lower part of the main stem. Whole new plant, on it's way to a second harvest. I believe it's sheer luck


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 15, 2014)

Luck or a green thumb @gR33nDav3l0l



Edit : this WiFi has done good from the gate. Even in a 1 gal it was always surpassing everything else. About 4' now. Looks like she has wanted to reveg but hasn't fully done so. Like in limbo or something. 5 gal vs 3 gal bag


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 15, 2014)

I was expecting the song ... I hate those Damn porker birds tho

Edit : I edit my other post BTW, threw up the WiFi og pic


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 15, 2014)

Romulan 


CaseyJones


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2014)

Holy Smokes Batman!


----------



## OutdoorGrowin (Jul 15, 2014)

Been pretty lazy this year as far as a journal goes but i figured i would finally throw some pics up. This year i have 14 plants in 30 gallon grow bags and 10 autos in 5 gallon smart pots, all with fox farm happy frog


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 15, 2014)

Imma catch up to you guys...........


next year though lol


----------



## zest (Jul 15, 2014)

last one for the night


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 16, 2014)

Once again this thread is thriving


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 16, 2014)

I DID IT 
From 5 gal to 20 gal in 60 seconds. In a few days I'll feed the poor root bound Bubba Kush and all signs of chlorosis and or nutrient deficiencies should become a thing of the past.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

What is this ?? I don't ph my water...The veins are greener then the leaves!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 16, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> What is this ?? I don't ph my water...The veins are greener then the leaves! View attachment 3205210


 magnesium def?
From what I have seen it starts in between the veins like that


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

Yea I narrowed it down to zinc. Magnesium, or an iron deficiency. .. I think my ph is to high....locking something out!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 16, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea I narrowed it down to zinc. Magnesium, or an iron deficiency. .. I think my ph is to high....locking something out!!


 what is your water ph like fresh out the tap? have any idea?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> what is your water ph like fresh out the tap? have any idea?


I have no Idea I'm going to look for my ph kit....and check it out....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

I give her a gallons worth of maxsea a week . I foliar feed once a week with seaweed extract and also give them Cal mag...that's why I'm thinking ph problem.....idk it makes sense in my head ....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2014)

mr sunshine it looks like you also might have a bit of PM showing up.....good luck


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 16, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I give her a gallons worth of maxsea a week . I foliar feed once a week with seaweed extract and also give them Cal mag...that's why I'm thinking ph problem.....idk it makes sense in my head ....


 Maybe ph. Or salt build up? I had nute lock out when I was feeding my plants every other day and not flushing or getting very much run off. Not sure in your case though. I never ph my water either but I usually flush once a week and water with a good amount of runoff.

Yours are in the ground though correct?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Maybe ph. Or salt build up? I had nute lock out when I was feeding my plants every other day and not flushing or getting very much run off. Not sure in your case though. I never ph my water either but I usually flush once a week and water with a good amount of runoff.
> 
> Yours are in the ground though correct?


Yes sir they are in the ground. In some ocean forest. .


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> mr sunshine it looks like you also might have a bit of PM showing up.....good luck


Thanks ....I'll keep a close eye on them brother. ..I had some spidermites that left little speks everywhere...and I foliar fed this morning so they are a little wet/dusty /dried up... but ill definitely monitor them should I hit them with some neem oil...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah. you feed each plant once a week? @mr sunshine


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

Yea every Thursday I give each plan a gallon of water to get the roots wet then I give them another gallon with a tbs of max sea and a tea spoon of Cal mag...now that we are talking about this its all coming back to me . I think I fucked up last week it was the first week I used Cal mag. I used a 5 gallon bucket I think I put the amount of Cal mag your supposed to use for one gallon..so it was hella short...and the plant that's affected is the biggest strongest one it may just be hungry....hopefully! I also water threw out the week as needed!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Thanks ....I'll keep a close eye on them brother. ..I had some spidermites that left little speks everywhere...and I foliar fed this morning so they are a little wet/dusty /dried up... but ill definitely monitor them should I hit them with some neem oil...


Neem should take care of any PM issues....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 16, 2014)

So I've been monitoring this little guy for a few days now, finally got some shots of it. I don't know if it's good or bad, but it's been growing steadily, always walking around the same plant, on it's different branches. I noticed it leaks sometimes over the leaves, leaving a white like stain over them, but they don't witter or nothing. I believe it might be eating other little bugs, but I don't know. There was another bug that behaved alike, but I can't find it anymore. I'd like to know what the fuck this is tho


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 16, 2014)

@gR33nDav3l0l Maybe it's a striped assassin bug.?


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 16, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> So I've been monitoring this little guy for a few days now, finally got some shots of it. I don't know if it's good or bad, but it's been growing steadily, always walking around the same plant, on it's different branches. I noticed it leaks sometimes over the leaves, leaving a white like stain over them, but they don't witter or nothing. I believe it might be eating other little bugs, but I don't know. There was another bug that behaved alike, but I can't find it anymore. I'd like to know what the fuck this is tho


 looks like some kind of assassin bug. I'd google it and try to find out exactly what one though anyway you shake it they're killers of other bugs. Some are able to hurt humans pretty good too so be careful.


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Jul 16, 2014)

well i thought i was the only people having reveg problems but damn guess not 
old pic by the way from 7-1


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Neem should take care of any PM issues....


Hell yea I got some on me...gracias jj!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, it's an assassin bug. Apparently that one is beneficial cause it's eating other pests. I googled pics of harmful ones, they call kissing bugs, and we have them here too, I actually got bit by one this year (no chagas tho), they look different and are all brown. Didn't knew they was family


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 16, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea every Thursday I give each plan a gallon of water to get the roots wet then I give them another gallon with a tbs of max sea and a tea spoon of Cal mag...now that we are talking about this its all coming back to me . I think I fucked up last week it was the first week I used Cal mag. I used a 5 gallon bucket I think I put the amount of Cal mag your supposed to use for one gallon..so it was hella short...and the plant that's affected is the biggest strongest one it may just be hungry....hopefully! I also water threw out the week as needed!


 How often do you water in between feedings? every day, every other?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> How often do you water in between feedings? every day, every other?


Every other day!! Or when they start to droop whichever comes first!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 16, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Every other day!! Or when they start to droop whichever comes first!


 hmm. yeah. It is probably that you did not feed enough calmag. If you are watering that often between feedings, I find it hard to believe there is salt built up in the soil


----------



## 757growin (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 16, 2014)

Little cannabis bouquet for the wife haha. Should be some easy trimming haha 2 colas total.


Say goodnight to the ladies. They goin sleep. Some are starting to CANNAbilize themselves. This was expected in the small pots though. They need to be watered twice a day but my schedule does not permit a second watering until the evening. By 3 pm they have drank all the water from the 6am watering. I am not able to water them until after 5pm. Oh well, they are still frosty and dense for the most part. Hopefully they stay that way. If the yellowing moves onto the sugar leaves I will just chop those plants early.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I DID IT
> From 5 gal to 20 gal in 60 seconds. In a few days I'll feed the poor root bound Bubba Kush and all signs of chlorosis and or nutrient deficiencies should become a thing of the past.


 they will love you for the change


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

I trimmed the girls today... bosses orders...i guess i did it right I'm not sure!! Check it out!!
Beforeafter


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 16, 2014)

She will love that. And now you won't have mud bud if it rains at the end of flower season.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> She will love that. And now you won't have mud bud if it rains at the end of flower season.


Last year I had like a qp of mud bud...I did all of them I love the new shape they look sexy..


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

AK47 .. She's about 2 1/2' x 3'. One of my lighting mistakes.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> AK47 .. She's about 2 1/2' x 3'. One of my lighting mistakes.View attachment 3206085


Looks beautiful.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 17, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> She will love that. And now you won't have mud bud if it rains at the end of flower season.


I've had my share of fights with mud bud.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

I just shot it to death with my Daisy bb gun. Direct hit, it exploded.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I just shot it to death with my Daisy bb gun. Direct hit, it exploded.


I've seen grass hoppers around here for the first time in ages. Little bastards.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I just shot it to death with my Daisy bb gun. Direct hit, it exploded.


 He was a biggun. I got into a fight with one yesterday when I was watering the veggies lol. I blasted him with the hose and then crushed him with a stake.....Or maybe it was worse, a her. All I need right now is for some more damn eggs to hatch haha. Fuck grasshoppers!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 17, 2014)

@mwooten102 I have too, but I have also been seeing lots of praying mantis'. Nice little balance I have going on in my yard. I have only seen one ladybug alll year though. Kinda strange because I usually have them all over my front yard. Maybe all the praying mantis' are eating them too?? lol


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't see many but when I do....bangbang. I hate bugs.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 17, 2014)

@S'Manta Just don't do that in flowering lol. Be smokin grasshopper guts.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @S'Manta Just don't do that in flowering lol. Be smokin grasshopper guts.


Eww.....I didn't think of that...maybe grasshopper guts are psychedelic... like those frogs crazy people lick to get high.....eww.
Good point fresno and happy first bday to your son.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Eww.....I didn't think of that...maybe grasshopper guts are psychedelic... like those frogs crazy people lick to get high.....eww.
> Good point fresno and happy first bday to your son.


 Thank you ma'am. And please don't start making grasshopper lollipops and popsicles now lol


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thank you ma'am. And please don't start making grasshopper lollipops and popsicles now lol


No chance of me making anything out of any part of bugs to eat, drink or lick and that includes reptiles/amphibians.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> like those frogs crazy people lick to get high.....eww.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


>



See, crazy people. Good one, gR.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 17, 2014)

4 of the 7 are flowering everyones grows are looking great Peace to all the growers.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

pmt62382 said:


> View attachment 3206174 View attachment 3206176 4 of the 7 are flowering everyones grows are looking great Peace to all the growers.


Your grow looks awesome.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 17, 2014)

Fucking storm season at it again. Sheltered the flowering kushes, left the vegging sativa out, she loves that shit. If I ever go over the 10 gallon pot, I'm putting wheels on them.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Fucking storm season at it again. Sheltered the flowering kushes, left the vegging sativa out, she loves that shit. If I ever go over the 10 gallon pot, I'm putting wheels on them.


I was able to drag my 20 gal fabric pot to a better spot. No way I could lift it.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I was able to drag my 20 gal fabric pot to a better spot. No way I could lift it.


Yeah the smart pot drag is a great work out lol. I hauled off all of my leftover smart pots from the light dep this morning... luckily I had my girl to assist with lifting into the wheelbarrow. I don't need back problems midseason.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Yeah the smart pot drag is a great work out lol.


"Smart pot drag" sounds like a dance step or a car race.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 17, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Yeah the smart pot drag is a great work out lol. I hauled off all of my leftover smart pots from the light dep this morning... luckily I had my girl to assist with lifting into the wheelbarrow. I don't need back problems midseason.


That's funny my wife has to help lug mine around and I hope to not have to keep moving it. This gets heavy after a good rain

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 17, 2014)

@lmoore2680 Looking good.

My wife would tell me to fuck off if I asked her to help carry any pots lol. she likes to plant seeds, foliar feed, trim buds, and smoke. Nothing else lol


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 17, 2014)

My wife don't smoke but living in not legalize marijuana place I say move she has to jump not being funny but I'm the breadwinner and cannabis relieves my migraine and helps with my adhd

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


I'm the champ....you and GB had help and from a woman....I am woman and I did it all by myself. 
Also, jk.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I just shot it to death with my Daisy bb gun. Direct hit, it exploded.


Let's see the body....Body count, Body count......It's all about the body count.....I'm having flashbacks now....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I was able to drag my 20 gal fabric pot to a better spot. No way I could lift it.


Yeah, I wouldn't want to drop it either.


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm the champ....you and GB had help and from a woman....I am woman and I did it all by myself.
> Also, jk.


How's the grow coming along sam?


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Let's see the body....Body count, Body count......It's all about the body count.....I'm having flashbacks now....


Calm those nerves brother!!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr moonshine. said:


> How's the grow coming along sam?


Can't complain, Mr moonshine. The finish line is months away and I am literally watching them grow. 
How about you?


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr moonshine. said:


> Calm those nerves brother!!


It really exploded.....maybe I could find a piece but I'm not gonna look....


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm alright we got few of the same strains going have you foliar fed at all?


----------



## fumble (Jul 17, 2014)

Anybody got gophers?



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204262495191468


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr moonshine. said:


> I'm alright we got few of the same strains going have you foliar fed at all?


No foliar feeding. I feed weekly with Maxsea and cal/mag with a molasses chaser. Spray once a week with BT and shoot grasshoppers.  
What strains do we share? I'd like to see yours....that sounds creepy...lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 17, 2014)

@fumble Haha Nice!!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

fumble said:


> Anybody got gophers?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204262495191468


Ha O Thanks, @fumble


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 17, 2014)

Speaking of BT. I wonder how long it is actually good for. I have the Monterey brand but it is from 2012 lol. Probably ineffective by now since it has gone through 3 fresno summers


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

Dude it might or might not be me sunshine...someone hated on me...


----------



## fumble (Jul 17, 2014)

pretty cool bird 

Fresno, can you post the mix ratio for the BT? I have the bottle but the directions are gone. And it is probably from 2012 as well.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2014)

'Papillion'....my trusty butterfly net.... and a daily bodycount of enemy bodies, from the last war......


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 17, 2014)

I would suggest against using it. I barely remembered that I sprayed a mint plant with caterpillars on it and the BT made the leaves warped and deformed looking. I will post the mix ratio when I get home in a few minutes.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Speaking of BT. I wonder how long it is actually good for. I have the Monterey brand but it is from 2012 lol. Probably ineffective by now since it has gone through 3 fresno summers


Well, I don't know but I have read expiration dates don't mean they're not good but may be losing its strength. 
Go to Monterey's web site, the answer may be there.


----------



## Didi94 (Jul 17, 2014)

Update

Tutankhamon from Pyramid Seeds (It's a selected AK-47 pheno) 

Vanilla Kush from Barney's Farm




Kosher Kush from Reserva Privada
 


My little Hawaiian Snow from Greenhouse seeds


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2014)

Spray BT at night and use 2 to 3 TBS per gallon. I also add some soap (coco wet).
If you don't see dead caterpillars the next day hanging off of your plants you might want to try a stronger dose. Spray the ground and the plants around your grow.

Apply a week later and then spray monthly. Don't slack off on this - they will come back!

It never hurt my plants. I have sprayed buds days before harvest. Patients tried this knowing it was there and said it tasted amazing (Scott's OG and Jesus OG).

I read that BT is a by-product of the BT bacteria. It should still be good.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr moonshine. said:


> Dude it might or might not be me sunshine...someone hated on me...


?? is that you... sunshine?


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

Yea someone hated on me boss! Banned me!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr moonshine. said:


> Yea someone hated on me boss! Banned me!


I almost asked if I knew you, moonshine. Who'd do that?


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I almost asked if I knew you, moonshine. Who'd do that?


I have no idea who or why! It sucks tho


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

Hmm...no charges? No trial? This is America... Due Process...


----------



## nuggs (Jul 17, 2014)

doublejj said:


> 'Papillion'....my trusty butterfly net.... and a daily bodycount of enemy bodies, from the last war......
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206267


that's funny I thought I was the only one crazy enough to try making a difference. get the shotgun Double JJ .


----------



## 757growin (Jul 17, 2014)

Off to gtmo with mr. Sunshine


----------



## 757growin (Jul 17, 2014)

I was gonna get a bug zapper for the new spot but we have about 20 bats over the house nightly.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Hmm...no charges? No trial? This is America... Due Process...


...unless you agree to their terms!
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

757growin said:


> I was gonna get a bug zapper for the new spot but we have about 20 bats over the house nightly.


I have bats, too. I love to watch them at twilight. They are such irradic flyers.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 17, 2014)

757growin said:


> Off to gtmo with mr. Sunshine


What is gtmo? Make good choices!...lol


----------



## nuggs (Jul 17, 2014)

757growin said:


> I was gonna get a bug zapper for the new spot but we have about 20 bats over the house nightly.


that's good ! I just ordered a bat box to put up above mine


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> ...unless you agree to their terms!
> TMB-


I agreed to their terms...maybe I'd better read them....hehe..


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 17, 2014)

757growin said:


> I was gonna get a bug zapper for the new spot but we have about 20 bats over the house nightly.


...damn I wish I had a like button. I've had 1 season where I found a FEW caterpillars on my buds. The bats are on patrol here to 757, I encourage their presence.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 17, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> What is gtmo? Make good choices!...lol


Reedley might be Gitmo


----------



## 757growin (Jul 17, 2014)

They changed it to gtmo around 03/04. Guantanamo bay. Biggest rats I've ever seen. Literally 10 pounders.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 17, 2014)

fumble said:


> Anybody got gophers?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204262495191468



This was awesome! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 17, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Looks beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Yep the old AK should be a gd one and smoke up well


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 17, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> My wife don't smoke but living in not legalize marijuana place I say move she has to jump not being funny but I'm the breadwinner and cannabis relieves my migraine and helps with my adhd
> 
> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


My wife calls me her "bipolar fuck" wonder what strain I need to smoke for that lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Well, I don't know but I have read expiration dates don't mean they're not good but may be losing its strength.
> Go to Monterey's web site, the answer may be there.


Msds ?


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 17, 2014)

Lol I thought you were a side ruby fruit lol. I dunno why.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ganja_farmer808 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it was the tranny picture, got me too. This is my new handle until sunni finds out


Mr moonshine. said:


> I have no idea who or why! It sucks tho


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 17, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Lol I thought you were a side ruby fruit lol. I dunno why.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Not sure wat u mean MW lol if it hints at my fynny crazy aussie side then ur spot on


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

ganja_farmer808 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was the tranny picture, got me too. This is my new handle until sunni finds out


Dyna?? Who were you bro?? Yea fuck trannys... it's a vicious circle that's what got us here in the first place!! It's funny cuz I've posted fucked up shit stuff that's way worse then a woman with a cock!!


----------



## ganja_farmer808 (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr moonshine. said:


> Dyna?? Who were you bro?? Yea fuck trannys... it's a vicious circle that's what got us here in the first place!! It's funny cuz I've posted fucked up shit stuff that's way worse then a woman with a cock!!


Did it say "rules violations" for the reason? If so I know who banned you. Same person as me brah. Fucking tranny picture, haha.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2014)

Pretty frickin hard to get banned from here and I've tried... lol Sunni has saved me a couple times...So all I have to do is post a naked pick of uncle Buck ? lol


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

Lol yea..I know who banned me.. I think we are flying to close to the sun dude!! I got banned cuz my warnings ran out.. I guess after 50 infraction points the server automatically bans people..


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> Pretty frickin hard to get banned from here and I've tried... lol Sunni has saved me a couple times...So all I have to do is post a naked pick of uncle Buck ? lol


Anything over 8 inches is a permanent ban!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2014)

Is that you Moonbeam?..lol


----------



## ganja_farmer808 (Jul 17, 2014)

My current outdoor, micky kush, lemon haze, Maui, and my very own breed widow.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2014)

harck... is that you moonshadow ?


----------



## ganja_farmer808 (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr moonshine. said:


> Lol yea..I know who banned me.. I think we are flying to close to the sun dude!! I got banned cuz my warnings ran out.. I guess after 50 infraction points the server automatically bans people..


I never got one warning. But I did hit the hornets nest a few time with my comments toward her. I only wanted to put her on ignore so I didn't have see her drunk bs ramblings.


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Is that you Moonbeam?..lol


Lmao...not as bright...but I'm still shining!


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

ganja_farmer808 said:


> I never got one warning. But I did hit the hornets nest a few time with my comments toward her. I only wanted to put her on ignore so I didn't have see her drunk bs ramblings.


I think we got banned by different peeps. . My banner has a dick!!


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

ganja_farmer808 said:


> My current outdoor, micky kush, lemon haze, Maui, and my very own breed widow.
> View attachment 3206504 View attachment 3206505


There he is I'd recognize those plants anywhere!!!


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2014)

And that's why I advise to stay out of T & T.


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> And that's why I advise to stay out of T & T.


Lol its fun tho...to be honest I feel like this is my home... and tnt is a place where I go to so I can fuck around.. then I come back home and act all innocent. ..


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2014)

anything that is a Vegan and unsure of their sexuality can be unforgiving.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr moonshine. said:


> Lol its fun tho...to be honest I feel like this is my home... and tnt is a place where I go to so I can fuck around.. then I come back home and act all innocent. ..



that made me laugh !


----------



## ganja_farmer808 (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr moonshine. said:


> Lol its fun tho...to be honest I feel like this is my home... and tnt is a place where I go to so I can fuck around.. then I come back home and act all innocent. ..


Haha, yeah same here. I got caught up in there over the winter and never left. Most of the people in there are really cool.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2014)

Try the political forum sometimes.


----------



## ganja_farmer808 (Jul 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> Try the political forum sometimes.


I don't even need to go in there to know what is going on. Guaranteed uncle buck is calling someone racist right now.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2014)

LOL !


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 17, 2014)

I read those two threads that got revived yest ....some of the pages anyway fuck me if my eyes arent all fucked up today from reading the crap.....its all bullshit was one the other was some dude that done the thread saying how good he was...im guessing u guys know more about than I do


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 17, 2014)

Tnt. What a bunch of jibberish. My favorite troll spot.


----------



## PoopBear (Jul 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Tnt. What a bunch of jibberish. My favorite troll spot.


Who has time for that bananas over there. I got stuck there once for like 2 hours before I realized bed time had come and gone.


----------



## fumble (Jul 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Spray BT at night and use 2 to 3 TBS per gallon. I also add some soap (coco wet).
> If you don't see dead caterpillars the next day hanging off of your plants you might want to try a stronger dose. Spray the ground and the plants around your grow.
> 
> Apply a week later and then spray monthly. Don't slack off on this - they will come back!
> ...


Thanks Mo  I can spray that on my tomatoes too right? What is coco wet? Add the soap for emulsification? And spray at night? niice  Like dark night time, or just in the evening when it cools down? So so much easier for me than having to get up before the sun gets on them.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 18, 2014)

I spray bt in the morning when the worms are coming out for some sun. I also spray late evenings before sun down. those seem like the time of day that the caterpillars are most active.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 18, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I spray bt in the morning when the worms are coming out for some sun. I also spray late evenings before sun down. those seem like the time of day that the caterpillars are most active.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


How often do you spray?


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 18, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Msds ?


I don't know what Msds means.  
Translation,, please.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I don't know what Msds means.
> Translation,, please.


Material safety data standard......pretty much if u want to know what is in something you are using you can access these forms on the internet or at work like I have to ....it tells you how much of everything that is in the product is in it and safety etc to do with the product in other words you can type in maxsea msds and should be able to get that companys msds


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2014)

Pdf file for you sam as an example


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 18, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Material safety data standard......pretty much if u want to know what is in something you are using you can access these forms on the internet or at work like I have to ....it tells you how much of everything that is in the product is in it and safety etc to do with the product in other words you can type in maxsea msds and should be able to get that companys msds


Thank you, Ruby, I did not know that. 
Good to know.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thank you, Ruby, I did not know that.
> Good to know.


All good im not trying to be a smart arse like I know a lot but msds is something I work in my fiel with all the time cyanide, electrolyte, sulphuric acid so I utilise msds to gain knowledge .....none of that shit grows weed so I hand this thread back over to all you growers .....lol keep it green


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 18, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Pdf file for you sam as an example


It even gives the aroma....lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> It even gives the aroma....lol.


Fresh sea aroma lol


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 18, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> All good im not trying to be a smart arse like I know a lot but msds is something I work in my fiel with all the time cyanide, electrolyte, sulphuric acid so I utilise msds to gain knowledge .....none of that shit grows weed so I hand this thread back over to all you growers .....lol keep it green


I love learning and I love researching, you've added a tool to my arsenal.
Besides, this is "Open" Show and Tell....anything goes.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I love learning and I love researching, you've added a tool to my arsenal.
> Besides, this is "Open" Show and Tell....anything goes.


Yeah all good I just value some ppls opinions on here and dont wanna sound like a know all....its a field of work I do that I need to be switched onto for safety reasond hence why I access msds all the time : )


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 18, 2014)

This outdoor season I busted bad. Dog problems , procrastination problems, heat and weird clouds. First time using clones not to mention(Choco looks like spinach- devil's spinach)
. But I still have my dabble of a mini , mini garden. Don't know why I put the jalapeños in a small pot.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 18, 2014)

I spray twice, three days apart and then I inspect daily for new damage. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 18, 2014)

I've alternated from neem and spinosad this season. I try to spray at least 7 days apart due to the premature flower spots. Also tho at night I turn on my bug zapper seems to help


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 18, 2014)

I cut out every other bar on my zapper to make room for the big moths lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 18, 2014)

I did that too from someone mentioning it here last year. 

Wife found a preying Mantis too. She brought it and was like "look what the dog found! I don't want to kill it !" 

Told her "throw it in my plants " she gave me the most dumbfounded look like "dafuq how what now !?" Hahaha


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jul 18, 2014)

Mother Nature Had Other Plans In Mind For My Girl.


----------



## cochroach (Jul 18, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> This outdoor season I busted bad. Dog problems , procrastination problems, heat and weird clouds. First time using clones not to mention(Choco looks like spinach- devil's spinach)
> . But I still have my dabble of a mini , mini garden. Don't know why I put the jalapeños in a small pot.View attachment 3206879 View attachment 3206880 View attachment 3206881 View attachment 3206882 View attachment 3206883 View attachment 3206884 View attachment 3206885


Weird clouds = chemtrails.


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello everyone! I've been extremely busy and had to catch up on like 30 pages of reading. I see a lot of great grows happening, I wish you all best of luck as we move into the stretch. I look forward to seeing the sizes once they pop. I have been lucky and haven't had any flower/reveg issues. Mine were started on 24hrs and moved out mid May. I haven been home to see my plants in 5 weeks but my wife has been kind enough to send me a few updates. Even though they are far shots I'm still happy to see that they are all growing steadily which seems to me that overall health must be good. These pics are from a week ago.


----------



## fumble (Jul 18, 2014)

@TheTrippyHippie Ouch! Can you try taping her back up? I have done that with mine before...even bad breaks like that. I have used actual bandaids lol. Either way, she is pretty


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 18, 2014)

cochroach said:


> Weird clouds = chemtrails.


Oh yea I been on that chem trail hype since 3-4 years ago. My Mother in law never lays up about it. I blame the extra moths on spraying too


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 18, 2014)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> View attachment 3206918
> Mother Nature Had Other Plans In Mind For My Girl.


She might pull through, and come back with a vengeance


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Jul 18, 2014)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> View attachment 3206918
> Mother Nature Had Other Plans In Mind For My Girl.


tie her up she will be fine i just did the same thing tying some branches down yesterday tape her back up and just check her an ago and no signs of wilt or anything


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 18, 2014)

I had a bunch of little green bugs with wings (didnt look like aphids) on so e of my toms and I put ONE small praying mantis on the most infested tom plant. Now the little green things are nowhere to be found. I also released a medium sized praying manis into my light dep. Idk if is just hiding in the shade of the buds or if he starved to death stuck on some trichomes lol.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I had a bunch of little green bugs with wings (didnt look like aphids) on so e of my toms and I put ONE small praying mantis on the most infested tom plant. Now the little green things are nowhere to be found. I also released a medium sized praying manis into my light dep. Idk if is just hiding in the shade of the buds or if he starved to death stuck on some trichomes lol.


What a way to die


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 18, 2014)

tried smart pots this year,due to wet location.working out well wicking up water.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 18, 2014)

*CALI GROWERS: *Has anybody ever used the Atlas Fish Fertilzer 4-1-1? If so, was it any good? I can get 1 gallon for 8 bucks at the local nursery. The alaska fish fert is 13 and liquinox is 11. They are all made by Lilly Miller I believe. I like the liquinox for foliar feeding. But if the Atlas is just the same with a tad less nitrogen for 4 bucks cheaper, then I might as well get that shit.


----------



## skinnysmoke (Jul 18, 2014)

Day 69 pics. For some weeks now I've been noticing yellowing and dying of leaves. Think I should ran some Epsom salt during flowering, but all in all I'm happy. Next 1 I pop of this strain, I will be sure to keep some around. I really would have like for her to go 80 days or more but this girl leaves are dying too rapidly. Sunday is chop day!


----------



## fumble (Jul 18, 2014)

slurp...that looks might tasty


----------



## doublejj (Jul 18, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I spray twice, three days apart and then I inspect daily for new damage.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2014)

fumble said:


> @TheTrippyHippie Ouch! Can you try taping her back up? I have done that with mine before...even bad breaks like that. I have used actual bandaids lol. Either way, she is pretty


I used silver gaff tape and it worked last season for a major split


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 18, 2014)

I use vet wrap since its wide, stretchy and breathable. It also only sticks to itself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 18, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I use vet wrap since its wide, stretchy and breathable. It also only sticks to itself.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Vet wrap....good idea and they come in such beautiful colors.
I used the white plumbers tape to tie broken branches. Working just fine.


----------



## PoopBear (Jul 18, 2014)

Veggies looking good. Second 16 plants vegging well in 7 and 10 gallon buckets. And first plants starting to bud up. Happy days amigos.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 18, 2014)

I just stomped a fucking grasshopper. Found it on a leaf, sucker jumped off when I approached, stomped the fuck out of it without even thinking it.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm up at 4:20am because I had an intruder.....Hilde, my watch dog, was pitching a fit, woke me up so I grabbed my shotgun and out I go. 2 of my plants knocked over, my horse prancing like a parade horse....and I hear something growling in the bushes. I back up cause I am now wondering what the hell am I doing....and suddenly running for its life was a mountain lion. Scared the crap out of me.... 
Plants upright, again...now I'm awake and Hilde is still outside patrolling.
It really is the wild wild west.


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm up at 4:20am because I had an intruder.....Hilde, my watch dog, was pitching a fit, woke me up so I grabbed my shotgun and out I go. 2 of my plants knocked over, my horse prancing like a parade horse....and I hear something growling in the bushes. I back up cause I am now wondering what the hell am I doing....and suddenly running for its life was a mountain lion. Scared the crap out of me....
> Plants upright, again...now I'm awake and Hilde is still outside patrolling.
> It really is the wild wild west.


Wow ..what a way to be woken up!! Are the plants ok? I just foliar fed mine!


----------



## myturdcutter (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a question that I need answered ASAP please okay so I want to loosen the soil around the top of my plants to work in top feed bat guano & such because they say the feeder root are in the top 10 inches of the soil put all the way up to the top I have little white roots everywhere so if I dig at the soil at all I care roots question is is this normal to Tarup the roots or should I leave it alone add my poo and water ???? What have you guys done in the past and presently ???


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 19, 2014)

I think you should go with the poo and water! ..no one rips up their plants roots!! Well not on purpose anyway!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2014)

Personally ? I wouldnt be unearthing any roots u can prob mix all your stuff u want to add into a tea ? And water it in


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2014)

myturdcutter said:


> I have a question that I need answered ASAP please okay so I want to loosen the soil around the top of my plants to work in top feed bat guano & such because they say the feeder root are in the top 10 inches of the soil put all the way up to the top I have little white roots everywhere so if I dig at the soil at all I care roots question is is this normal to Tarup the roots or should I leave it alone add my poo and water ???? What have you guys done in the past and presently ???


Sounds like u r worried about the state of your plant if your even thinking of doing that ....put a pic up someone here will have good advice for you


----------



## PoopBear (Jul 19, 2014)

myturdcutter said:


> I have a question that I need answered ASAP please okay so I want to loosen the soil around the top of my plants to work in top feed bat guano & such because they say the feeder root are in the top 10 inches of the soil put all the way up to the top I have little white roots everywhere so if I dig at the soil at all I care roots question is is this normal to Tarup the roots or should I leave it alone add my poo and water ???? What have you guys done in the past and presently ???


Lightly water the plant, spread the top feed on top of the soil (it's top feed), heavy water and let the water do it's thing.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 19, 2014)

I like to put down the poop and then add a thick layer of soil, mulch, or ewc and then water it in.


----------



## doubletake (Jul 19, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I've seen grass hoppers around here for the first time in ages. Little bastards.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I am getting them Pretty bad down south of you
Does neam stop them?


----------



## thump easy (Jul 19, 2014)

I got albino grasshoppers on my plants they hide on the other side as I approach the plants


----------



## TWS (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't squish the cracker Thump !


----------



## thump easy (Jul 19, 2014)

Well I'll post wen I see them


----------



## fumble (Jul 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm up at 4:20am because I had an intruder.....Hilde, my watch dog, was pitching a fit, woke me up so I grabbed my shotgun and out I go. 2 of my plants knocked over, my horse prancing like a parade horse....and I hear something growling in the bushes. I back up cause I am now wondering what the hell am I doing....and suddenly running for its life was a mountain lion. Scared the crap out of me....
> Plants upright, again...now I'm awake and Hilde is still outside patrolling.
> It really is the wild wild west.


Damn...you are pretty lucky. There have been hella mountain lion sightings around here. They just caught one in Midtown Sacramento...Midtown! It was hanging out in this lady's jungle of a yard
...maybe the one you saw was trying to catch a buzz lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 19, 2014)

doubletake said:


> I am getting them Pretty bad down south of you
> Does neam stop them?


Nope. I think it prevents them from reproducing though so it does help in the long run. In order to kill with direct contact I mix 4 tbsps per liter of water and drench them with the spraye. It clogs their pores or some shit. It works. I have noticed that they are attracted to the molasses as well. I was getting them alot in 2012 when I used alot of molasses. Now I only see a few here and there. Maybe it is because I have praying mantis' around. Idk. Fuck grasshoppers!!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 19, 2014)

@fumble @Mr moonshine. 

Plants fine.... I'm an idiot, but brave..hehe.

This is Bubba Kush, in her new 20 gal fabric pot. She has 2 tomato cages, askew.....rocks on the soil, chicken wire, hay bale twine and the cat tried her hand at LST'ing by splaying all of her lower branches when she laid down on her. So far she hasn't been back since the barricade went up.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> @fumble @Mr moonshine.
> 
> Plants fine.... I'm an idiot, but brave..hehe.
> 
> This is Bubba Kush, in her new 20 gal fabric pot. She has 2 tomato cages, askew.....rocks on the soil, chicken wire, hay bale twine and the cat tried her hand at LST'ing by splaying all of her lower branches when she laid down on her. So far she hasn't been back since the barricade went up.  View attachment 3207583



We had a mountain lion in town the other day. The drought is pushing them down in search of prey.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> We had a mountain lion in town the other day. The drought is pushing them down in search of prey.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


They caught a mountain lion about 6 blocks from my house, a couple weeks ago......http://www.sacbee.com/2014/06/22/6502781/mountain-lion-found-in-east-sacramento.html


----------



## youngDee (Jul 19, 2014)

hey we had a mountain lion in town the other day too! we might be in the same town... nice!! 

Heres my blue cheese grow.. also have a GDP in there. the girls are huge.. have to keep putting up boards so they cant be seen lol. 

this weather is getting nice.. not too hot anymore. it was just over 100 for the past couple weeks and they were drinking plenty of water.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 19, 2014)

youngDee said:


> hey we had a mountain lion in town the other day too! we might be in the same town... nice!!
> 
> Heres my blue cheese grow.. also have a GDP in there. the girls are huge.. have to keep putting up boards so they cant be seen lol.
> 
> this weather is getting nice.. not too hot anymore. it was just over 100 for the past couple weeks and they were drinking plenty of water.


I blue cheese? Blueberry x cheese? 

I did some blueberry x cheese in my light dep and it came out super nice. You should love it n.a.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2014)

What would jesus do?? Transplant to a 20 gallon smart pot, 30 gallon smart pot or go even bigger??? Thankyou kindly in advance for the advice!


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jesus would build planter boxes... he was a carpenter after all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2014)

Jesus would let them do thier full flower cycle overnight with no pm or insects present


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey Fumble - Coco wet is a surfactant (soap) they sell to help water soak coco fiber better. Organic soaps are the best but in a pinch you can use very diluted dish soap (Dawn). It helps thin out the solution so it can penetrate the buds deeply and get to the budworms.

Sun inactivates BT so you want to spray when the sun is not directly hitting your plants.

BT works amazingly well and I have never seen any other dead bugs from using it. I only see half dried up budworms hanging from my plants.

I spray all of my nearby trees because that is where the drop from at night.

Everything on here looks so dank! Great job 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks Mo  You have no idea how much I love the idea of spraying at night. I always thought this was a no-no. I have a very hard time in the mornings, so this will help a lot! thanks for all the tips. And @mwooten102 I am going to just get a new bottle. I don't think I should risk it not being good


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2014)

Finally!!! We got some rain!! It's a friggin miracle!! Hopefully it don't beat the outdoor ladies down though. At least those damn chem trails are good for something huh?


----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm up at 4:20am because I had an intruder.....Hilde, my watch dog, was pitching a fit, woke me up so I grabbed my shotgun and out I go. 2 of my plants knocked over, my horse prancing like a parade horse....and I hear something growling in the bushes. I back up cause I am now wondering what the hell am I doing....and suddenly running for its life was a mountain lion. Scared the crap out of me....
> Plants upright, again...now I'm awake and Hilde is still outside patrolling.
> It really is the wild wild west.


 amazing and very scary animal. Must be inspiring to see one in person.


----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> They caught a mountain lion about 6 blocks from my house, a couple weeks ago......http://www.sacbee.com/2014/06/22/6502781/mountain-lion-found-in-east-sacramento.html


 that's crazy !


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 20, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Jesus would let them do thier full flower cycle overnight with no pm or insects present


Tol find out WJWD just visit https://www.rollitup.org/t/country-boyz-can-survive.836786/
lmao


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2014)

I wonder where budologist is this season ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2014)

I threw a few more clones outside yesterday!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3208169 I threw a few more clones outside yesterday!


You're back.....it rained.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> You're back.....it rained.


Hi Sam !! Yea they let me back in !! How are you and your plants doing? It sprinkled a little bit over here.. lucky it's going to be in the 90s for a few days I just put few plants in the ground... I tried it few weeks ago with a bubba kush it was like 104 the next day and it died!!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Hi Sam !! Yea they let me back in !! How are you and your plants doing? It sprinkled a little bit over here.. lucky it's going to be in the 90s for a few days I just put few plants in the ground... I tried it few weeks ago with a bubba kush it was like 104 the next day and it died!!


Rained a little here, too. My plants are doing great....knock wood. I moved them because you could see them from the driveway, especially P Urkel. 
I'm tired of the heat.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Rained a little here, too. My plants are doing great....knock wood. I moved them because you could see them from the driveway, especially P Urkel.
> I'm tired of the heat.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 20, 2014)

The coolest part of the day, til the a/c comes on.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 20, 2014)

Smanta that's really nice

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 20, 2014)

I miss the desert more and more

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 20, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Smanta that's really nice
> 
> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


lol......you may be.....but...remember..
"the hand that rocks the cradle rules the world".
Bwahahaha..


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> I wonder where budologist is this season ?


He's still growing, he's on Instagram I haven't seen him on here much since the change


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 20, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> He's still growing, he's on Instagram I haven't seen him on here much since the change


What changed on the forum? I've only been on for a few months.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> that's crazy !


They follow the river down from the Sierras or the RR tracks into town....


----------



## fumble (Jul 20, 2014)

I guess it was East Sac and not midtown where they caught the one...you and I talking about same one JJ 

The only one I have ever seen was when I was 16 and living up in Camino, up above Placerville. I was coming home from cheerleading at about 10 at night and it was in the middle of the road. I had to stop for it and it just stood there staring at me. So Majestic! I have never forgotten that sight.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 20, 2014)

So apparently El Niño is going to hit us down here, droughts were forecast. Although this is a major fuck up for most edible crops and people, at least the cannabis crops won't be suffering of excessive humidity and heavy rainfall


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 20, 2014)

Also, does El Niño affects any of ya'll up in the States?


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 20, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Also, does El Niño affects any of ya'll up in the States?


Very much so on the west coast. All of California is in an extreme drought. Forecasters are predicting a wetter than usual winter here in California, we can sure use it!. 
TMB-


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 20, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 20, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Very much so on the west coast. All of California is in an extreme drought. Forecasters are predicting a wetter than usual winter here in California, we can sure use it!.
> TMB-


That would be awesome. I'm would be very happy with that, even if it means less light for the greenhouse this winter.


----------



## Didi94 (Jul 20, 2014)

Update of my girls , tell me what ya'll think


----------



## 757growin (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeah just read an article yesterday. There scaling back their predictions for the el nino, now calling for a weak to moderate one.. not as much rain as cali was hoping for after all.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 20, 2014)

Ya I heard the el niño system was going to be rather moderate in California. Climate has changed wether it being due to the chemical trails or what have you. Either way its Def out of the norm for July in Ca . 

Side tangent:: You know what's weird about the forum change. Probably coincidence but when I went on a drunken binge I posted "I'm going to use this RIU as my Facebook and IG instead.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 20, 2014)

The weather has already been weird down here. More humid, more clouds and, different insects.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 20, 2014)

Ya like starting 3 yrs ago give or take a lot of us noticed a dramatic weather change. And the insects I still think that's part of the chem trail. Sounds grandiose but I agree on the different insects. Leaf eating too. But that can also be due to smuggling . Fruits and herb alike.

I blame social media too

Edit:: I've been smoking , been drinking a lil paranoid in my thinkin


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 20, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ya like starting 3 yrs ago give or take a lot of us noticed a dramatic weather change. And the insects I still think that's part of the chem trail. Sounds grandiose but I agree on the different insects. Leaf eating too. But that can also be due to smuggling . Fruits and herb alike.
> 
> I blame social media too
> 
> Edit:: I've been smoking , been drinking a lil paranoid in my thinkin View attachment 3208544


I took a nap and had a dream that there was a cop at my door but because my recommendation was in order they left. 
I haven't been drinking...maybe I'll start. 
The further along my plants get the more nervous I am getting. I feel apprehension every time I go to the store, afraid someone steals them. Next year they are going in another spot better hidden from my main yard. I'll still be nervous.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 20, 2014)

The fly overs always give the heebie jeebies tho.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 20, 2014)

Went out and got some bud shots. Getting real frosty


----------



## Grobda (Jul 20, 2014)

Got rid of the baby chicken playpen so the girls have a little more room to breathe. Cloudy, depressing day today and I am hung over from our annual summer party last night.



My favorite of the Heavyweight Fast and Vast autos



Bonus photo of our Stargazer Lily. She had outgrown 2 pots over the past 3 years so we put her in the ground at the end of May. I think she looks pretty happy there


----------



## Nuikala (Jul 20, 2014)

Canadian Grow. 54N.
GREEN CRACK, L.A. Widow, Sugar Black Rose.
In the ground May 26th @ 12 inches tall, topped once.
NO Fertilizer, No waterings, All Natural so far.
Pics are from Yesterday, July 19th.
What do you's think???? Its my first outdoor planting. I gave them some CIL time released tomatoe fertilizer w Osmocote yesterday.
I was very surprised at the size of these plants and the health of them, no yellow leaves.
The girl in the pics is 5'3 so you can judge the size of the plants.
Any guesses on yield or how big they will get....or even when they should start flowering?
anyone grown these strains outside before'?


----------



## YouLoseCarlMiller419.68 (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## 757growin (Jul 20, 2014)

Installed some jj privacy fencing today. I need these ladies to get flowering!


----------



## Soil and Sun (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## fumble (Jul 20, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ya like starting 3 yrs ago give or take a lot of us noticed a dramatic weather change. And the insects I still think that's part of the chem trail. Sounds grandiose but I agree on the different insects. Leaf eating too. But that can also be due to smuggling . Fruits and herb alike.
> 
> I blame social media too
> 
> Edit:: I've been smoking , been drinking a lil paranoid in my thinkin View attachment 3208544


Hole Lee Chit! that is one beautiful nug  I will have such sweet dreams now


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 20, 2014)

fumble said:


> Hole Lee Chit! that is one beautiful nug  I will have such sweet dreams now


I'm surprised there isn't a "what are you smoking " thread . Or maybe there is but I didn't see it . People are played out on Kens GDP but I always have a place for it. Weed indeed


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 20, 2014)

757growin said:


> Installed some jj privacy fencing today. I need these ladies to get flowering! View attachment 3208791


Just a couple more weeks!
TMB-


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 21, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finally!!! We got some rain!! It's a friggin miracle!! Hopefully it don't beat the outdoor ladies down though. At least those damn chem trails are good for something huh?


i'll send ya some rain if ya send me some sunshine !!


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 21, 2014)

757growin said:


> Installed some jj privacy fencing today. I need these ladies to get flowering! View attachment 3208791


plants on wheels got to love it lol...


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I DID IT
> From 5 gal to 20 gal in 60 seconds. In a few days I'll feed the poor root bound Bubba Kush and all signs of chlorosis and or nutrient deficiencies should become a thing of the past.


Was transplanting late in the season worth it? YES Bubba Kush has grown about 6" since Wednesday and is reaching for the sky....slight exaggeration. That should get me a few extra grams.


----------



## strongpakk (Jul 21, 2014)

first outdoor grow...bag seed i have 2 autos going ...but what do you guys say for first grow ? FF OF grow big / tiger blooom thats all ive done


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 21, 2014)

strongpakk said:


> first outdoor grow...bag seed i have 2 autos going ...but what do you guys say for first grow ? FF OF grow big / tiger blooom thats all ive done


Looks good should be a nice bush. 


Threads getting bushy. Been spraying with BT, then I had a week of spraying azamax, does the azamax kill BT? Never had so much fun army crawlin' around.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 21, 2014)

"With the passage of Proposition 117 in 1990, mountain lions became a "specially protected species," making mountain lion hunting illegal in California. This status and other statutes prohibit the California Department of Fish and Wildlife from recommending a hunting season for lions, and it is illegal to take, injure, possess, transport, import, or sell any mountain lion or part of a mountain lion. Mountain lions may be killed only 1) if a depredation permit is issued to take a specific lion killing livestock or pets; 2) to preserve public safety; or 3) to protect listed bighorn sheep."

I think this is why we see more and more of these encounters. Good, but bad to come across lol. I seen some mountain lion tracks while riding in Dove Springs Mojave, things were huge next to a spring. Time to start wearing masks on the backs of our heads? hahahaha


----------



## strongpakk (Jul 21, 2014)

appreciate the comment...and one day look forward to bigger and better things


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 21, 2014)

Dont over water, and always let the hot water run out of the hose before putting it on your plants.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Dont over water, and always let the hot water run out of the hose before putting it on your plants. View attachment 3209320


Did that happen overnight?....if so, I'd check for gophers......damn that sucks!


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 21, 2014)

That's always what I think when a plant quickly drops like that and the soil is still most. Loss of root mass due to critters... gophers around here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Jul 21, 2014)

strongpakk said:


> first outdoor grow...bag seed i have 2 autos going ...but what do you guys say for first grow ? FF OF grow big / tiger blooom thats all ive done


Looks nice Strongpakk  You will be surprised how much she stacks up for you


----------



## fumble (Jul 21, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Dont over water, and always let the hot water run out of the hose before putting it on your plants. View attachment 3209320


ouch! so sorry man. Funny you say that about the hot water running out of the hose first. I just burnt my hand the other day checking to see if it was cool yet.


----------



## strongpakk (Jul 21, 2014)

ive only topped it once...and just let nature do its thing i figure it would be best then trying all types of shit for my first grow...the autos are only a little over 14" but flowering i dont expect much  but yeah the big one is getting bushy  not even flowering yet i hope it gets about 4 ft. its at 29" right now


----------



## fumble (Jul 21, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Looks good should be a nice bush.
> 
> 
> Threads getting bushy. Been spraying with BT, then I had a week of spraying azamax, does the azamax kill BT? Never had so much fun army crawlin' around. View attachment 3209303 View attachment 3209304 View attachment 3209309


O so effing jealous here! Beautiful BuzzD


----------



## fumble (Jul 21, 2014)

757growin said:


> Installed some jj privacy fencing today. I need these ladies to get flowering! View attachment 3208791


haha! I love the creepers to move the girls around...they are looking beautiful btw


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 21, 2014)

A TMB update with pictures...
The girls are all doing great and are all right where they should be. All the SCROG screens are near full, no plant under 7' wide with the widest near 10' wide. It's the busiest time of the year with dealing with the SCROG. Every day now I'm out there "tucking and pulling" braches under wires. All this hard work now pays off during flowering. Most of the plants look like 8'x8' table tops.
I may need to do two posts to get all the pictures in.....
TMB-


----------



## strongpakk (Jul 21, 2014)

is you my dadddy?


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 21, 2014)

This made me laugh.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 21, 2014)

[QUOemansbuds, post: 10717991, member: 143557"]A TMB update with pictures...
The girls are all doing great and are all right where they should be. All the SCROG screens are near full, no plant under 7' wide with the widest near 10' wide. It's the busiest time of the year with dealing with the SCROG. Every day now I'm out there "tucking and pulling" braches under wires. All this hard work now pays off during flowering. Most of the plants look like 8'x8' table tops.
I may need to do two posts to get all the pictures in.....
TMB-

View attachment 3209340
View attachment 3209342 View attachment 3209343 View attachment 3209344 View attachment 3209347 View attachment 3209349 View attachment 3209350 View attachment 3209354 View attachment 3209351 View attachment 3209354 View attachment 3209356[/QUOTE]
The merrion berry is rocking! So is everything else though. Lols. Just a beautiful garden.. You bringing any cuts of the mb to the bbq?


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 21, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> A TMB update with pictures...
> The girls are all doing great and are all right where they should be. All the SCROG screens are near full, no plant under 7' wide with the widest near 10' wide. It's the busiest time of the year with dealing with the SCROG. Every day now I'm out there "tucking and pulling" braches under wires. All this hard work now pays off during flowering. Most of the plants look like 8'x8' table tops.
> I may need to do two posts to get all the pictures in.....
> TMB-
> ...


Marion Barry... made me laugh. I'll look it up. 
Looks fabulous, TMB.. fat and sassy chicks.


----------



## fumble (Jul 21, 2014)

Right On TMB!!! What a wonderful garden...and the best chill spot too


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 21, 2014)

Now the rest....
A few pictures of the vegetable garden and my dogs Spy-Dee (12Y.O.) and Marley (8M.O.) playing in the cool morning air.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 21, 2014)

[/QUOTE]
The merrion berry is rocking! So is everything else though. Lols. Just a beautiful garden.. You bringing any cuts of the mb to the bbq?[/QUOTE]

I got the Marion Berry (makes me laugh too...LOL) from Nuggs at the 4/26 BBQ we had at the lake. If you want to come by and grab some clones common by my friend, I would love the company. But I have no plans to take clones this year, I guess if I'm going to I'd better start thinking about it........hmmmm
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 21, 2014)

I will have to make it to the BBQ this year for sure! No family crap and no work crap! I want some winter PORK!


----------



## strongpakk (Jul 21, 2014)

i love all the love on this forum...."if you want to come by and grab some clones common" so humble wish i was your neighbor.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 21, 2014)

I have been oogling TMB's Mad Purps for 3 seasons now. One of these days I am going to sample it! LOL


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 21, 2014)

strongpakk said:


> i love all the love on this forum...."if you want to come by and grab some clones common" so humble wish i was your neighbor.


LOL...Me and 757 growin have crossed paths a few times at these BBQ's jj throws. If you come to the BBQ, we establish a relationship, you too can come on by and cut you some clones! That's what the BBQ's all about...sharing the love!
TMB-


----------



## strongpakk (Jul 21, 2014)

ive been lurking on these forums but just joined....i would have to make it a vac.  if your in cali ill be there in feb. but idk where you guys are located. and i appreciate the offer


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 21, 2014)

strongpakk said:


> ive been lurking on these forums but just joined....i would have to make it a vac.  if your in cali ill be there in feb. but idk where you guys are located. and i appreciate the offer


No date set yet, (needs to be done jj) but in the past it's been the 2nd Saturday (weekend) in December (post harvest BBQ) just north of Sacramento. The best way to describe these BBQ's is like a private "High Times cannabis Cup Sample party" with the full gauntlet of goodies! Everybody contributes, never a bad vibe, TONS of FOOD, camping, fishing, boating, well worth the trip. We understand it's tough to bring "medicine" for you out of towners, never a worry, plenty there. You should make plans....
TMB-
Enough smoking and posting, off to the store!


----------



## 757growin (Jul 21, 2014)

The merrion berry is rocking! So is everything else though. Lols. Just a beautiful garden.. You bringing any cuts of the mb to the bbq?[/QUOTE]

I got the Marion Berry (makes me laugh too...LOL) from Nuggs at the 4/26 BBQ we had at the lake. If you want to come by and grab some clones common by my friend, I would love the company. But I have no plans to take clones this year, I guess if I'm going to I'd better start thinking about it........hmmmm
TMB-[/QUOTE]

Nice! I hooked nuggs up with them. Bought more then I had room to garden. glad to seeing their kicking butt for you both


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 21, 2014)

757growin said:


> The merrion berry is rocking! So is everything else though. Lols. Just a beautiful garden.. You bringing any cuts of the mb to the bbq?


I got the Marion Berry (makes me laugh too...LOL) from Nuggs at the 4/26 BBQ we had at the lake. If you want to come by and grab some clones common by my friend, I would love the company. But I have no plans to take clones this year, I guess if I'm going to I'd better start thinking about it........hmmmm
TMB-[/QUOTE]
Nice! I hooked nuggs up with them. Bought more then I had room to garden. glad to seeing their kicking but for you both[/QUOTE]


Shit I need to get to the store....I never knew, small world.  My pheno is totally different than Nuggs, mine has more sativa traits than his do. It will be nice to compare them in the end.
TMB-


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yea I love your garden tmb.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Did that happen overnight?....if so, I'd check for gophers......damn that sucks!



Yes it did, within a couple hours actually. Buddy said he lets the hot water run out of the hose, so maybe over watering. Im gonna have to take a page from Treeman, space them out more next season.


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2014)

757growin said:


> Yeah just read an article yesterday. There scaling back their predictions for the el nino, now calling for a weak to moderate one.. not as much rain as cali was hoping for after all.



the offshore fishing for warm water pelagic fishing is off the hook this year. defintley elNino influenced.


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I took a nap and had a dream that there was a cop at my door but because my recommendation was in order they left.
> I haven't been drinking...maybe I'll start.
> The further along my plants get the more nervous I am getting. I feel apprehension every time I go to the store, afraid someone steals them. Next year they are going in another spot better hidden from my main yard. I'll still be nervous.


 ahh the summer time pressure. Sleep dressed and armed.


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2014)

Nuikala said:


> Canadian Grow. 54N.
> GREEN CRACK, L.A. Widow, Sugar Black Rose.
> In the ground May 26th @ 12 inches tall, topped once.
> NO Fertilizer, No waterings, All Natural so far.
> ...



Nice grow and super cool boots .


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 21, 2014)

I love how this sativa is turning out. Still months far away tho'


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Now the rest....
> A few pictures of the vegetable garden and my dogs Spy-Dee (12Y.O.) and Marley (8M.O.) playing in the cool morning air.
> TMB-
> 
> ...



that egg plant is cool.what kind ?


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 22, 2014)

TWS said:


> that egg plant is cool.what kind ?


.....egg plant? Dunno I just had some seeds that were labeled Egg Plant.
TMB-


----------



## strongpakk (Jul 22, 2014)

2 small autoflowers and a bagseed pics from today


----------



## youngDee (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, ho


mwooten102 said:


> I blue cheese? Blueberry x cheese?
> 
> I did some blueberry x cheese in my light dep and it came out super nice. You should love it n.a.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Yeah, the ladies are very tall... im just hoping its a nice yield. How big were your girls, was tge yield decent?


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 22, 2014)

I did mine in a light dep they weren't giants by anymeans but they smelled awesome and put out some rock hard nugs.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 22, 2014)

Nothing to show outdoor until the 24th (Trying to do 10 day progress pics) but here are my indoor plants at the time. I only ran 2 as this is the first run in the tent inside with a 600W.

Breeders Boutique Sour Cherry and Getaway Mountains.... Getaway Mountain. LOL


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 22, 2014)

This is where my outdoor plants come from.


----------



## Miko2 (Jul 22, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Nothing to show outdoor until the 24th (Trying to do 10 day progress pics) but here are my indoor plants at the time. I only ran 2 as this is the first run in the tent inside with a 600W.
> 
> Breeders Boutique Sour Cherry and Getaway Mountains.... Getaway Mountain. LOL


Are the yellow leaves really need at this point ? they just hide the light


----------



## 757growin (Jul 22, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> This is where my outdoor plants come from.
> View attachment 3210423


In the most respectful way.. thats so cute you can see ur ladies from babies to teenagers. Love it dyna and super clean!


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 22, 2014)

Miko2 said:


> Are the yellow leaves really need at this point ? they just hide the light


I don't yank yellows till they pop off on their own. I figure the plant will tell me when they no longer need the leaves.  I go in there nightly and tug on the fans and yellows and if they pop off they are done.


----------



## Miko2 (Jul 22, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I don't yank yellows till they pop off on their own. I figure the plant will tell me when they no longer need the leaves.  I go in there nightly and tug on the fans and yellows and if they pop off they are done.


But you can cut only the dead parts... they're already useless even if the whole leaf still isn't dead..


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 22, 2014)

The plant is using up all the energy stored in the leaves. Once it's done I will be able to pull it right off. I see no reason to deprive it of anything in flower especially if I am not cramped for space. Besides pulling those off now will do nothing for yield at this point. If anything I should have trimmed the lowers off earlier in flower to move the production closer to the top.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 22, 2014)

Question....
Purple Urkel is 4' tall, in a pot 17" tall, its about 5 1/2' tall in total. 
How hard would it be for me, a 5'8" woman to transplant her into a 45gal fabric pot? She isn't flowering yet. I'm sure, 99.9% sure it is root bound, again. 
Does it seem worth it?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 22, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Question....
> Purple Urkel is 4' tall, in a pot 17" tall, its about 5 1/2' tall in total.
> How hard would it be for me, a 5'8" woman to transplant her into a 45gal fabric pot? She isn't flowering yet. I'm sure, 99.9% sure it is root bound, again.
> Does it seem worth it?


It's not gonna be easy but it will be worth it. Roots grow a lot during the first couple weeks of flower. It will pay off in the end. If I could I would come help you.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 22, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> It's not gonna be easy but it will be worth it. Roots grow a lot during the first couple weeks of flower. It will pay off in the end. If I could I would come help you.


That is very kind of you to offer...really nice.  
I think if I plan it to perfection I could do it, I think.
I'm going to think about it and maybe do it first thing in the morning.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 22, 2014)

You can do it! I would let it dry out a day or so (no watering) so that you can lift it out of the bucket and into the pot and then backfill the fabric pot until you cover up the old soil, rootball, and some of the stem.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 22, 2014)

I feel like a lot of my girls are starting to hit the stretch. Anyone else?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice tent @angryblackman I almost bought one. I will in the future tho. And yellow leaves I only pulled the ones off the indoor ones I did or I pull them when they look "gnat attractive in Wilt and soggy" if that makes sense. I hate gnats

NUGG SHOT


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 22, 2014)

You can always just fit the old pot into place in the new pot soil and cut the sides off the old pot and remove the bottom careful and then backfill and water in. -1 pot, but rootball still intact.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 22, 2014)

757growin said:


> I feel like a lot of my girls are starting to hit the stretch. Anyone else?


They just wanna peak over that privacy wall you put up


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 22, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> You can do it! I would let it dry out a day or so (no watering) so that you can lift it out of the bucket and into the pot and then backfill the fabric pot until you cover up the old soil, rootball, and some of the stem.


ABM... I love your encouragement.  
It will be dry as a bone in the morning. She must be so root bound because she's been needing a drink in the afternoons for droopiness. This is a very vigorous specimen.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 22, 2014)

757growin said:


> I feel like a lot of my girls are starting to hit the stretch. Anyone else?


Idk. Its so hard to tell sometimes when your plants are doubling in size every few weeks anyways lol. I have had 1 or two stretch I believe. Still not for sure about it though lol. Seeing heavy preflowering on one suspect plant.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 22, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> ABM... I love your encouragement.
> It will be dry as a bone in the morning. She must be so root bound because she's been needing a drink in the afternoons for droopiness. This is a very vigorous specimen.


She will love the upgrade... then next you need a DIY support cage.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 22, 2014)

Wtf my og is starting to flower outside already

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 22, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> She will love the upgrade... then next you need a DIY support cage.


I might need back surgery first.....hehe.
GB.... How hard are they to build?


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 22, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> ABM... I love your encouragement.
> It will be dry as a bone in the morning. She must be so root bound because she's been needing a drink in the afternoons for droopiness. This is a very vigorous specimen.


No problem! Once she's dried out you can tilt the bucket at a 45 degree angle and tap the sides till she loosens up. I usually hold the main stem while I do this so I can wiggle the plant around. Once you know you have the rootball loosened you should be able to pick up the plant at the base of the stem just above the soil and pull it out intact. Put that in the middle of your half filled fabric pot then backfill, water, watch her take off!!!!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 22, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> No problem! Once she's dried out you can tilt the bucket at a 45 degree angle and tap the sides till she loosens up. I usually hold the main stem while I do this so I can wiggle the plant around. Once you know you have the rootball loosened you should be able to pick up the plant at the base of the stem just above the soil and pull it out intact. Put that in the middle of your half filled fabric pot then backfill, water, watch her take off!!!!


I'm gonna do it. In the morning.


----------



## fumble (Jul 22, 2014)

Exactly what I was gonna say ABM  Did I hear you right? You might just make the winter BBQ? Sweet.

S'manta...it will def be awkward, but pretty easy once dry. Smart pots? not so easy lol


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 22, 2014)

fumble said:


> Exactly what I was gonna say ABM  Did I hear you right? You might just make the winter BBQ? Sweet.
> 
> S'manta...it will def be awkward, but pretty easy once dry. Smart pots? not so easy lol


Yes ma'am. Come hell or high water I will be there in Dec.


----------



## fumble (Jul 22, 2014)

Woo Hoo!!! It's a gonna be a party now  Glad to hear that friend


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 22, 2014)

757growin said:


> I feel like a lot of my girls are starting to hit the stretch. Anyone else?


Not just yet for me. I hope I have another 2-3 weeks of veg. I need more growth!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 22, 2014)

757growin said:


> I feel like a lot of my girls are starting to hit the stretch. Anyone else?


You know 757 that Marion Berry, which I know nothing about, kind of has that "staggered look" to it I noticed last night. I'll get a picture in the morning. I'm usually seeing that look in early August. I would love to have an earlier finisher in the bunch. I may be taking clones after all.
I'm off to the Indian casino to go get me some "all you can eat seafood buffet" tonight. Your only allowed 1 lobster though, I know I could eat half dozen of those bugs.
TMB-


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 22, 2014)

Damn man. So I see the Damn signs ... Something came to eat , I see the shit droppings too. Man they smell so good too that's why. I skipped one week of spray and they come and Fuck shit up. Spraying tonight. Fuckin it , I didn't want to because I have early blooming but the hell with it. I'm not loosing these plants.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 22, 2014)

Some crappy bud porn shots I snapped with my tablet.

Super Silver Haze bagseed
 

Random indica Bagseed


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 22, 2014)

Good camera on that tablet that's better than my phone

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 22, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Some crappy bud porn shots I snapped with my tablet.
> 
> Super Silver Haze bagseed
> View attachment 3210664
> ...


Looking damn sweet to me Fresno! That silver haze is bulky


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 22, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Some crappy bud porn shots I snapped with my tablet.
> 
> Super Silver Haze bagseed
> View attachment 3210664
> ...


Mmmmmm......


----------



## doubletake (Jul 22, 2014)

757growin said:


> Installed some jj privacy fencing today. I need these ladies to get flowering! View attachment 3208791


Seriously there ganna be BIG on that porch haha good job!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 22, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Looking damn sweet to me Fresno! That silver haze is bulky


Thanks bro. The ssh does have some bulky buds. And they are fairly dense. Cant put my finger on the smell just yet. The indica has real dense, compact nugs and smells really hashy. Hopefully I can pull a good harvest from this batch. Either way it should......SHOULD hold me over till the next batch finishes lol.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 22, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Did that happen overnight?....if so, I'd check for gophers......damn that sucks!


Pulled it up, noticed the real small root ball that seemed chewed off. Thats what I get for skipping the step with the chicken wire. Dang gophers!!!!


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## angryblackman (Jul 22, 2014)

LOL the dog is waiting for a command. I know that stance!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 23, 2014)

P Urkel's forever home. 
Needs another bag of dirt.


----------



## myturdcutter (Jul 23, 2014)

Photos from today after watering


----------



## myturdcutter (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok so why did I have a Damn dream where I found a caterpillar? Every time I went to grab it it teleported to another spot on the plant. Drove my subliminal mind(edit : rather my 'subconscious mind') so mental. I'm having some flashbacks. Crazy shit. Good day outdoor peeps


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> P Urkel's forever home.
> Needs another bag of dirt.


You didn't break up the root ball during the transplant? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 23, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> You didn't break up the root ball during the transplant?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I did slightly break up the root ball but it wasn't as compacted as it was the third time I transplanted her. This is her fourth and last transplant. If the bitch grows out of this one....eff her! I'm done with her.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> P Urkel's forever home.
> Needs another bag of dirt.


I told you it could be done!  Easy peasy!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 23, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ok so why did I have a Damn dream where I found a caterpillar? Every time I went to grab it it teleported to another spot on the plant. Drove my subliminal mind(edit : rather my 'subconscious mind') so mental. I'm having some flashbacks. Crazy shit. Good day outdoor peeps


I have dreams where I come out to find the stalk broken, on a different plant each time. what a mind fuck


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 23, 2014)

I like to beat my roots like they owe me money.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 23, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I like to beat my roots like they owe me money.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I caressed them as one would do to their lover. Gently, with love and adoration.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 23, 2014)

I literally chop them into quarters with a spade and then hit them a few times to shake the roots lose.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nothing worse than watching a plant who's roots were not broken up properly during transplant stunt out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 23, 2014)

*Stretch or no stretch?*
Here's a couple of pictures of the Marion Berry I took this morning. I see pre flowers and a big time stagger. So what do you guys think, stretch or no stretch?
Also a picture of todays vegetable harvest, look at those melons....LOL!
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 23, 2014)

I think that we are starting stretch! Went out this am and noticed a couple starting to set up. I thought I had another month or so!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 23, 2014)

She is at the bottom of the 45 gal fabric pot, maybe an inch of soil underneath her root ball so her roots are going to have to grow sideways. I think the timing was perfect she wasn't circling roots, yet.


----------



## fumble (Jul 23, 2014)

myturdcutter said:


> View attachment 3211017


I love your trellis underneath all that gorgeous girl. Great idea


----------



## fumble (Jul 23, 2014)

Awesome S'manta...she gonna love her new home


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hammer for scale? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 23, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Hammer for scale?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


To whom are you speaking?


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol tmb had a hammer in his veggie picture.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> She is at the bottom of the 45 gal fabric pot, maybe an inch of soil underneath her root ball so her roots are going to have to grow sideways. I think the timing was perfect she wasn't circling roots, yet.



The roots will grow through the smart pots into the ground. That's the main appeal of smart pots to me. When I harvest I've got to top them off the ground like Velcro.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 23, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Hammer for scale?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I just like whipping out my "hammer" when I see a nice pair of melons!

Yes!, I took another picture before the one I posted and the veggies looked small. The hammer makes them look bigger.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 23, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> The roots will grow through the smart pots into the ground. That's the main appeal of smart pots to me. When I harvest I've got to top them off the ground like Velcro.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I wish her the best of luck getting through to the red clay dirt.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 23, 2014)

If you keep it most clay is a nice medium.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 757growin (Jul 23, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> *Stretch or no stretch?*
> Here's a couple of pictures of the Marion Berry I took this morning. I see pre flowers and a big time stagger. So what do you guys think, stretch or no stretch?
> Also a picture of todays vegetable harvest, look at those melons....LOL!
> TMB-
> ...



Thats exactly whats happening on my deck with 95% of my ladies. Guesstimate on the percentage


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 23, 2014)

Show so love for the ladies
Dinafem amnesia auto


Now og 


I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 23, 2014)

I thought I fucking hated pigs before, but I just watched a shit load of plants get seized on Discovery. Fella named Jack Jones a couple years ago near Pepperwood, CA. Now I know I hate the fuckers. The way they were high-fiving each other and relishing in this dude's misery. Wow. I knew it was like that in the Midwest, but had no idea California went after growers like that.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 23, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I thought I fucking hated pigs before, but I just watched a shit load of plants get seized on Discovery. Fella named Jack Jones a couple years ago near Pepperwood, CA. Now I know I hate the fuckers. The way they were high-fiving each other and relishing in this dude's misery. Wow. I knew it was like that in the Midwest, but had no idea California went after growers like that.


Yep, coast to coast assholes


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2014)

@angryblackman I am hoping for at least 2 more weeks veg time. Some are preflowering heavy right now though, and they are only a foot and a half tall.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 23, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> *Stretch or no stretch?*
> Here's a couple of pictures of the Marion Berry I took this morning. I see pre flowers and a big time stagger. So what do you guys think, stretch or no stretch?
> Also a picture of todays vegetable harvest, look at those melons....LOL!
> TMB-
> ...


I've a sativa in the exact same moment. I hope yay on the stretch, I'd like to harvest to so far into november.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @angryblackman I am hoping for at least 2 more weeks veg time. Some are preflowering heavy right now though, and they are only a foot and a half tall.


I'm with you brother, I was hoping for a couple more weeks of veg.....


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 23, 2014)

Look I'm new to outside and all but is it to early for flower in say Midwest

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 23, 2014)

TLD just stopped by and said they are NOT in the flowering stretch. He said that the weather/cloudy & cooler days may have something to do with it, he said they looked a bit stretched, but still have a ways to go.
The weatherman is calling for 105-106 this weekend, then a period of 100's, that should help things.
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Jul 23, 2014)

That was my other thought and fear. Lols Sun disappeared for two days behind the clouds. Tell tld thanks for me!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, we've been getting steady amounts of sun. And the plant is reaching the 10 month mark soon, so I for one, really want this to be the beginning of the flowering stretch


----------



## crossfade69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Slowly but surely they are starting to stretch looks like about two weeks early this year as far as flowering start time.


----------



## crossfade69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ten months wow that is some serious veg time my plants are only 65 to 70 days old they were one inch tall on may 15th.


----------



## crossfade69 (Jul 23, 2014)

GR33 sorry if I missed the pics how big are your plants must be huge,and I bet you cant wait for them to start flowering shit when your done they will be a year old awesome.They will have bark like a pine tree lol.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 23, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> GR33 sorry if I missed the pics how big are your plants must be huge,and I bet you cant wait for them to start flowering shit when your done they will be a year old awesome.They will have bark like a pine tree lol.


It's actually not that big, cause I can't grow in ground right now. It was already harvested, and it reveg sometime after harvest (I left the two lower buds, cause they look like they could use a week or too, and they just stopped flowering altogether). It grew exponentially though, it's about 800% bigger than its original self. It's been trimmed, and right now is about as tall as a kid.


----------



## zest (Jul 23, 2014)

last night


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 23, 2014)

U guys on west coast have it so good


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 23, 2014)

I just want to take this time to say fuck PM. Now I remember why I stopped getting clones from harborside.
Might trash the key lime pie even though she smells amazing right now


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2014)

It only hit 90 degrees here today. I loved it and so did all my plants. And so did the fuckin aphids lol. Bastards. We're supposed to be catching another heat wave above 100 starting friday.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 23, 2014)

Fr
[QUOTE="FresnoFarmer said:


> It only hit 90 degrees here today. I loved it and so did all my plants. And so did the fuckin aphids lol. Bastards. We're supposed to be catching another heat wave above 100 starting friday.


I wish there was a "hate" button.
I'm tired of excessive heat.


----------



## crossfade69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kushxoj I hate pm to it is a pain.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2014)

Never get blasted before pulling yojr lightdep tarp, It takes for-everrrr. Lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 23, 2014)

WiFi and Choco . AND MY DREAM CAME TRUE !!!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 23, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> You know 757 that Marion Berry, which I know nothing about, kind of has that "staggered look" to it I noticed last night. I'll get a picture in the morning. I'm usually seeing that look in early August. I would love to have an earlier finisher in the bunch. I may be taking clones after all.
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3210601


She sounds good.  
http://www.tgagenetics.com/Strains/marionberry-kush.html


----------



## myturdcutter (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone know what this is ????????


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 23, 2014)

Pre flowers lol no I don't on phone so can't zoom in maybe I missed but what's the strain

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Just a few pics. of my California Girls.. Master Kush in the ground first pic, 1 Bubba kush in front and 3 Black Domina in 2nd pic. Wish they all could be California Girls. ? any one growing-grown Dank Sinatra ???


----------



## 757growin (Jul 23, 2014)

Thehydrosource.com sells aphid predators and parasites. Anyone ever use parasites? Sounds awesome!


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 23, 2014)

I need 8 more bags of soil and 1 more 45 gal fabric pot. I have 45 gal pot, here. I'm going to transplant AK47 and Cherry Pie. Cherry Pie is still vegging and AK47 is pre flowering and I see roots on top of the soil....I'm thinking root bound.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 23, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3211399 View attachment 3211403 Slowly but surely they are starting to stretch looks like about two weeks early this year as far as flowering start time.


What size smart pots are those, crossfade? Is it the photo? My eyes? Those pots look kinda shallow?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 23, 2014)

I think roots prefer to grow wide not deep for mary jane sam?might be wrong ...not sure if rootbound plants have roots on top of soil u might only have to put more soil over the top?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I need 8 more bags of soil and 1 more 45 gal fabric pot. I have 45 gal pot, here. I'm going to transplant AK47 and Cherry Pie. Cherry Pie is still vegging and AK47 is pre flowering and I see roots on top of the soil....I'm thinking root bound.


Im gonna take a pic of these light dep plants' rootball after harvest. Will probably be all roots, no soil lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2014)

If you rootbound, you gonna know it because of how much they drink/eat.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 23, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I think roots prefer to grow wide not deep for mary jane sam?might be wrong ...not sure if rootbound plants have roots on top of soil u might only have to put more soil over the top?


LPP

Hi, Ruby. I did put more soil on top but when I sat with them today I got the feeling from those two that they want bigger pots.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2014)

757growin said:


> Thehydrosource.com sells aphid predators and parasites. Anyone ever use parasites? Sounds awesome!


Lady bugs work. The predators they sell online usually mate/breed first and then grub. Praying mantis go straight to work tho.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 23, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> If you rootbound, you gonna know it because of how much they drink/eat.


Yes...AK is another one who droops in the afternoons.....and roots on top of the soil.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 23, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lady bugs work. The predators they sell online usually mate/breed first and then grub. Praying mantis go straight to work tho.


I want to check the parasites. Sounds like it lays eggs inside the aphids then babies eat them.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2014)

@757growin you have root aphids or foliage feeding?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 23, 2014)

Neither... lols just love new stuff. My gardens the cleanest its been in three years. Just added my ssecond layer of trellis. Trying to pin these girls down a lil.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2014)

I started giving the girls 2 and a half gallons of nutrient water each. .I just mix 5 tbs of maxsea in a 5 gallon bucket of water with 2 tbs of Cal mag and give half the bucket to each plant once a week. They seem to like it!!


----------



## 757growin (Jul 23, 2014)

TE="mr sunshine, post: 10726606, member: 622303"]View attachment 3211639 I started giving the girls 2 and a half gallons of nutrient water each. .I just mix 5 tbs of maxsea in a 5 gallon bucket of water with 2 tbs of Cal mag and give half the bucket to each plant once a week. They seem to like it!!View attachment 3211641[/QUOTE]
They're taking off! Great work!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you757 !Hopefully my plants veg for two more weeks!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 23, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3211639 I started giving the girls 2 and a half gallons of nutrient water each. .I just mix 5 tbs of maxsea in a 5 gallon bucket of water with 2 tbs of Cal mag and give half the bucket to each plant once a week. They seem to like it!!View attachment 3211641


Excellent man! I would top that tallest head this weekend.
I've been saving this gif for ya!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Excellent man! I would top that tallest head this weekend.
> I've been saving this gif for ya!


Lol .....I topped the tallest head on all of my plants this morning ....thanks for all your help bro I really appreciate it! Do you think Ni should get some bigger support cages.. or could I get away with tieing the branches back to the tomato cages I have now? And should I root drench with neem just in case??


----------



## TWS (Jul 23, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I think roots prefer to grow wide not deep for mary jane sam?might be wrong ...not sure if rootbound plants have roots on top of soil u might only have to put more soil over the top?



The way I understand it according to wheezer is this is true and that's why kiddie pools work great or low boys like crossfaded's smart pots. all so clones don't have a tap root like a seedling so maybe more so in the case of a clone ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 23, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I topped the tallest head on all of my plants this morning ....thanks for all your help bro I really appreciate it! Do you think Ni should get some bigger support cages.. or could I get away with tieing the branches back to the tomato cages I have now? And should I root drench with need just in case??


You could do another cage with 6 inch squares for support or do a trellis netting wrap once bud start forming.
I would put a wood stake on each side of the tomato cage just incase she gets obese (which she will). You can get small lengths of trellis from grow shops cheap ($10). root drench with what?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2014)

TWS said:


> The way I understand it according to wheezer is this is true and that's why kiddie pools work great or low boys like crossfaded's smart pots. all so clones don't have a tap root like a seedling so maybe more so in the case of a clone ?


My son out grew his kiddie pool.........hmmmmmm.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> You could do another cage with 6 inch squares for support or do a trellis netting wrap once bud start forming.
> I would put a wood stake on each side of the tomato cage just incase she gets obese (which she will). You can get small lengths of trellis from grow shops cheap ($10). root drench with what?


I was thinking root drench with azamax or neem oil just in case I got some fuckers in the soil..


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 23, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I was thinking root drench with azamax or neem oil just in case I got some fuckers in the soil..


I've never heard of that. Be careful, and research first


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't think I'd do it with neem. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cobyb (Jul 23, 2014)

@Garden Boss should I do anything to the tops of mine?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I've never heard of that. Be careful, and research first


no I'm just going to leave it alone..I shouldn't mess with things. Tomorrow I'm going to spread some branches apart and tie them down....I can't wait for this to finish I only got an eight of bud and about a quarter of keef left from last year!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 23, 2014)

cobyb said:


> View attachment 3211679 @Garden Boss should I do anything to the tops of mine?View attachment 3211681


Yes (IMO).. I would top anything that sticks up awkwardly. I like a uniform bush. I continue topping until early August.


----------



## cobyb (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok. Is it ok to do it at night? I haven't topped since 8th node. @Garden Boss I usually pinch to slow growth.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 23, 2014)

cobyb said:


> Ok. Is it ok to do it at night? I haven't topped since 8th node. @Garden Boss I usually pinch to slow growth.


That is a good method also. I think night would be okay... I'm not a scientist tho


----------



## cobyb (Jul 23, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> That is a good method also. I think night would be okay... I'm not a scientist tho


Pinching doesn't seem to be good enough, or maybe I really don't know what I am doing. If I were to start topping these uppers, how far down would you go?


*
“Every kid starts out as a natural-born scientist, and then we beat it out of them. A few trickle through the system with their wonder and enthusiasm for science intact.”*

― Carl Sagan


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 24, 2014)

the med garden is getting bigger


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 24, 2014)

10-6....the hours my semi-local hydro store opens. I am not a patient waiter. This means my transplants won't happen til tomorrow morning cause Sammy doesn't do heavy lifting in the heat. 9 bags of FF and 1 45 gal pot. By the time 10am rolls around I'll have talked myself into 15 bags of dirt and 2 45 gal pots....and a 30 gal pot, too.  
If I had met you guys sooner I could be coasting into fall instead of working like a field hand.


----------



## myturdcutter (Jul 24, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Pre flowers lol no I don't on phone so can't zoom in maybe I missed but what's the strain
> 
> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


its 818 headband the leaf has some kind of black on it but to me it dose not look like mold ore anything at least i dont think lol


----------



## myturdcutter (Jul 24, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I was thinking root drench with azamax or neem oil just in case I got some fuckers in the soil..


Ive done it with neem oil its worked great for me


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> The way I understand it according to wheezer is this is true and that's why kiddie pools work great or low boys like crossfaded's smart pots. all so clones don't have a tap root like a seedling so maybe more so in the case of a clone ?


Thankewe, TWS.... lowboy smart pots.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 24, 2014)

Speaking of crazy insects they found this beast in China


----------



## fumble (Jul 24, 2014)

*runs screaming from the room* lol


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 24, 2014)

Kill that shit with fire!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 24, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Kill that shit with fire!


What if it's primary diet was moths, butterflies, and caterpillars? Haha sick.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 24, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What if it's primary diet was moths, butterflies, and caterpillars? Haha sick.


The fire would take all those bugs out as well. If I found one of those in my garden I'd torch my yard.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 24, 2014)

@TripleMindedGee5150


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 24, 2014)

I think it is cool looking, that said I would not want to meet it in person..


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 24, 2014)

More like pull out the gat. It's called a Dobson fly


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Yes (IMO).. I would top anything that sticks up awkwardly. I like a uniform bush. I continue topping until early August.



I had a good morning in the garden getting these car ports up. I'm "talking to the Hawk" after my lunch right now trying to figure a thing or two out.
Hey, any thoughts on how to slide a 150 gallon smart pot over about 2-3 feet? The "Marion Berry" was put in a bad spot, if I could slide her over 2-3 feet it would make that next car port line up better, and my life easier.
I have a plastic 55 gallon barrel, if I cut the top and bottom off, then cut it in half so I have 2-two foot tall circles. Then rip those up and down so they make 2-2' wide x 8' long pieces. Then wrap those on the back side of the pot 270 degrees, then wrap rope around the whole pot over and over. I have a 200', 1 inch dia bull rope from the tree days, let me do some math.
4' dia pot x 3.14=12.42', I'll make it easy,12.5 feet for the rope to go around the pot 1 time. 200' divided by 12.5' = 16. That means I can coil that 1inch, 200' rope around that pot 16 times, okay 15 times ( I need room for knots and stuff) I think that should be plenty of support to keep that pot in tact while using a "come-a-long" to crank her over that 2'-3'.
Now is that to risky to try and move the pot, or just leave it be and put up the next car port "cock-eyed"? I know if that car port goes up "cock-eyed" it's going to get under my skin for the next 3 months.
Any ideas, thoughts?
TMB-


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 24, 2014)

What about a 4 wheel dollie

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 24, 2014)

Went out and achieved today, garden looks neat and clean. Took some shots of the ladies too


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 24, 2014)

A few snapshots after mulching the flower bed plants. Still need to mulch the pepper plants. Will get to this tomorrow a.m. My babies were drooping when I checked on them, once I slapped some leaf compost mixed with kelloggs patio plus over the topsoil and lightly watered and misted they perked right back up.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 24, 2014)

Some greenhouse shots


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 24, 2014)

Looking good, kid.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 24, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3212220Some greenhouse shots
> View attachment 3212217
> View attachment 3212222


Those buds are stacking up nice Fresno, how much longer?
Are you ready for another heat wave? The weatherman has 105+ for the next 7+ days.
TMB-


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 24, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Those buds are stacking up nice Fresno, how much longer?
> Are you ready for another heat wave? The weatherman has 105+ for the next 7+ days.
> TMB-


I am dreading the heatwave lol.
I'm thinking I am gonna pull the indica doms in about 3 weeks. The Super silver hazes will probably carry on into the end of august, if I let them. I really need the room in the greenhouse for the next batch. One pheno of the ssh (the short stocky yellowing plant in the front) looks to be finishing in 3 weeks. Really ripening up fast.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2014)

good work fresno


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 24, 2014)

Just a quick pic update. 
7/4/14
 

7/14/14
 

7/24/14


----------



## TWS (Jul 24, 2014)

@ TMB

put some blocks under the low side on the carpot and it won't be cockeyed.....

or use some boy butter and slide her along slowly....


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 24, 2014)

Update: steady growth.

Jackberry F5 trimmed to 22 mains or so. The super cropping after reveg made her throw suckers on top of suckers, and again and again. I severely pruned her and this will be the last reveg of a clone for me unless it's to chase a clone I missed. They go fucking ape shit above the knot.
  Peak's sweet skunk which is supposed to be a sweet smelling version. I prefer the old skool road kill stuff, but oh well. It's sativa as fuck in leaves, structure, branching, everything. She's my favorite.

 Next two are Caramel Candy Kush, which I'm guessing this is the more leggier Ms Universe sativa leaning pheno.

And the hopefully Pre-98 Bubba Dom gal. She is much shorter and stockier. An indica for sure.

And the bubba don leaning male, way out in bum fucked. I mercilessly stripped him to one main, but here come the suckers.

He is the most Bubba by appearance and his smells are already eye raising. Seeing he was the only male of the bunch, we are gonna find out how good he produces. I'm gonna cross him with both CCK phenos I have, plus a couple my buds are raising. I'm gonna cross him to my Jackberry and definitely to the only shrunk I have. I've already got a shitload of JB pollen in the fridge and plans to cross it with the skunk and the CCKs. Should make for some interesting genetics to start.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> @ TMB
> 
> put some blocks under the low side on the carpot and it won't be cockeyed.....
> 
> or use some boy butter and slide her along slowly....


Boy Butter?
I never thought of you that way TWS. I thought you were a married man, you swinging from both sides of the plate these days? LOL
I have no idea what "Boy Butter" is, and I'm not sure if I want too.

I sat in the garden this evening, had a long "talk to the Hawk", and pondered my dilemma. I think my best bet is to extend the weed cage using the carport parts and other stuff I have laying around.
TMB-


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 25, 2014)

hey TWS., sorry to take so long to post.... here is my 2014 indoor sunshine grow, 3 different auto-fem strains from the same breeder (Crop King Seeds)

pic 1 - "Early Miss" in soil, sprouted May 4th and does not seems to have the auto trait as I've had to move it into a dark room at nights to trigger flowering
I'm very disappointed in this plant because it's not showing auto traits, and the growth rate is so much slower than the hempy's

pic 2 - "Revolver"....11 litre hempy bucket (3:1 perlite/vermiculite, soil capped) ...sprouted May 27th and is doing so much better than the dirt dweller
(damn I love hempy..... I swear no more soil grows)

pic 3 & 4 - "Dwarf Low Flyer" in a 2 litre pop bottle hempy...sprouted June 3rd and is doing the best of them all.
(I had another one of theses low flyers in a 11 litre bucket but I broke it due to stupidity)
Since this was such a late start, I've been supplementing with CFL's (8 x 23 watts) for about 5 hours a day...which really helped during veg, but not sure how effective it is now in flower mode

pic 5 - my flowers that provide some camouflage from peering eyes and to disguise the pot smell


----------



## crossfade69 (Jul 25, 2014)

Flkeys looked at your plant few pages back next to the squash nice plant but watch that pm on the squash can infect your plant and pm sucks spray both plants with actinovate or milk at 10 to 1 and make sure to do it every 5 days.I dont think anything kills it but those two sprays help control it and if you start sprying prior it helps a ton goodluck.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 25, 2014)

Done! 1,000 mg ibuprofen taken, check.
AK47, Cherry Pie, Purple OG upgraded to 20 gal pots which doubles their old pots and triples Purple OG's old pot. I moved Platinum Bubba from a 5 gal to a 15 gal. 
I would have gone bigger IF..it was June and not the end of July and IF it weren't so hot. 
That's the best I could do....this season.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 25, 2014)

_@S'Manta lol I see a lot of gardens that I lust at . Wish I coulda had like 5-6 big plants. When I grow up I wanna be like.... 

Oh and what's the ibuprofen for ? I just downed a couple alleve. I'm convinced I seperated my shoulder one night 2 years ago and just now feeling pain. 24 hour for the last 3 days FML

Happy Friday to the outdoor thread !! I like this place _


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 25, 2014)

_
"Oh and what's the ibuprofen for ? I just downed a couple alleve."

My back ache from hauling heavy bags of dirt, lifting heavy bags of dirt and pulling on pots with heavy dirt.  _


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> _"Oh and what's the ibuprofen for ? I just downed a couple alleve."
> 
> My back ache from hauling heavy bags of dirt, lifting heavy bags of dirt and pulling on pots with heavy dirt.  _


That's what I use weed for!  

Glad you were able to get all those upgraded. Your ladies will love you for it for sure.. Now get some trellis netting to help them when they get bigger!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 25, 2014)

.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 25, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> That's what I use weed for!


Great idea, ABM.  
(saw this on FB and if you knew me better you'd know why. )


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 25, 2014)

LMFAO!!!!! 

Is it bad that I remember watching that cartoon!? LOL


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 25, 2014)

I saw the netting at the hydro store. 
I'll pick it up next trip into town. It comes in green and white, is one better than the other?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 25, 2014)

No alarms or cameras needed this year.. watch the ladies right from bed!also i prefer the white trelis, easier to work with imo


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I saw the netting at the hydro store.
> I'll pick it up next trip into town. It comes in green and white, is one better than the other?


The color doesn't matter in my opinion. I have light green on mine that is turning white from being in the sun.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 25, 2014)

757growin said:


> No alarms or cameras needed this year.. watch the ladies right from bed!View attachment 3212776also i prefer the white trelis, easier to work with imo



I ALMOST photshopped a pic of Samuel Jackson into your window...


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys. 

I wonder how much bigger they'll get from their bigger pots? I know, time will tell.


----------



## Didi94 (Jul 25, 2014)

New spot ....


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> I wonder how much bigger they'll get from their bigger pots? I know, time will tell.


I'm guessing it will do a 1 1/2 times stretch and double in "girth"


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I'm guessing it will do a 1 1/2 times stretch and double in "girth"


I hope so!!


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## fumble (Jul 25, 2014)

hey NEMarco...is that an offering on the tree or a mushroom of some kind
...nice pic btw


----------



## fumble (Jul 25, 2014)

You will be happy with the return S'manta


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2014)

They seem to be about the same size as last year's were in september...I used max sea this year and got support


Sorry about the bad picture. .sometime in september 2013 I used fox farm and had a lot of mudbud!!!!




I never plant them all the same day and they are all different strains! Some are a month older then others a few reveged on me this year and last!!..Imo max sea is winning and it's more then 50 percent cheaper then foxfarm!!


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 25, 2014)

fumble said:


> hey NEMarco...is that an offering on the tree or a mushroom of some kind
> ...nice pic btw


thanks fumble,it's a little orange cluster of mushrooms,lol


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 25, 2014)

Is it to late to put a auto outside

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 25, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> That's what I use weed for!


Today I can honestly say that smoking did take the painaway. I've always felt the numbness-ness but not for the purpose of pain alievation.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 25, 2014)

My backache never materialized.
Thank you, @angryblackman for suggesting that huge doobie for pain relief.


----------



## Big spliff93 (Jul 25, 2014)

My garden


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 25, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> New spot ....
> 
> View attachment 3212824 View attachment 3212825 View attachment 3212826 View attachment 3212827 View attachment 3212828


Beauties! What soil are you using?


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 25, 2014)

northeastmarco said:


> View attachment 3212923


Shes really taken of since I last saw your pictures


----------



## 757growin (Jul 25, 2014)

My next roundis rooted. Will transplant and veg under 24hours for August then out they go..


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 25, 2014)

You like that? I've got a 30 site ez clone I never use.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## youngDee (Jul 25, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> Update of my girls , tell me what ya'll think
> 
> View attachment 3208424 View attachment 3208425 View attachment 3208426 View attachment 3208427 View attachment 3208428 View attachment 3208429 View attachment 3208430 View attachment 3208431


What strains are the first pics?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2014)

I thought this was a given?doobie for pain relief...I have a lil stash put away for the wife its all that helps her when she gets a bad toothache so I leave that jar for her ....im a gd husband


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 25, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Today I can honestly say that smoking did take the painaway. I've always felt the numbness-ness but not for the purpose of pain alievation.





S'Manta said:


> My backache never materialized.
> Thank you, @angryblackman for suggesting that huge doobie for pain relief.
> View attachment 3212978



Glad you guys were able to get some relief! It doesn't always work but when it does it's amazing! I used to have back spasms and had to take Flexeril which makes me a zombie for the next 10-12 hours. I smoke one blunt of a good indica and they subsided quickly and I was able to function for the remainder of the day! I love this shit and it's fun to grow too! LOL


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 25, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> You like that? I've got a 30 site ez clone I never use.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I need to get one! My ghetto bucket isn't cutting it and I am losing more than I get. I just end up using the rooters and dome.


----------



## Didi94 (Jul 26, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Beauties! What soil are you using?


Thanks ! I'm using compo sana soil with perlite , it´s some of the best soils here in europe !


----------



## Didi94 (Jul 26, 2014)

youngDee said:


> What strains are the first pics?


First pic is vanilla kush from barneys farm second pic is kosher kush from reserva privada


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 26, 2014)

Black Diesel...problem child. In April I knocked her over with the hose, she broke in half, I tied her back together, she never skipped a beat and healed. She started flowering in early May....the end of June she grew an inch or two and has immature tops with almost done colas. 
I cut off a lower side branch of Black Diesel, dried it and smoked a joint this morning. It's good...real good.  
So, my question is, I should harvest her when the largest part of this plant is done, right? I will be sacrificing the immature tops....which is at most, 10% of the plant. Big f'ing deal. 
I am going to do so much better next season.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 26, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Black Diesel...problem child. In April I knocked her over with the hose, she broke in half, I tied her back together, she never skipped a beat and healed. She started flowering in early May....the end of June she grew an inch or two and has immature tops with almost done colas.
> I cut off a lower side branch of Black Diesel, dried it and smoked a joint this morning. It's good...real good.
> So, my question is, I should harvest her when the largest part of this plant is done, right? I will be sacrificing the immature tops....which is at most, 10% of the plant. Big f'ing deal.
> I am going to do so much better next season.
> Thanks for your input.


Good Morning Sam-
If I understand correctly, Main kola on the plant is done, but rest of the plant is not?
I harvest the buds as they ripen. Take that main kola and let the rest of that plant ripen up, if that's your question. If that's not your question, well I hope you have a great day!
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 26, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Black Diesel...problem child. In April I knocked her over with the hose, she broke in half, I tied her back together, she never skipped a beat and healed. She started flowering in early May....the end of June she grew an inch or two and has immature tops with almost done colas.
> I cut off a lower side branch of Black Diesel, dried it and smoked a joint this morning. It's good...real good.
> So, my question is, I should harvest her when the largest part of this plant is done, right? I will be sacrificing the immature tops....which is at most, 10% of the plant. Big f'ing deal.
> I am going to do so much better next season.
> Thanks for your input.


I harvest what is ready when it's ready. I have hit a plant 3 times to get ripe buds. I take the mains first, then the sides a few days later, and finally the lowers about a week later depending on the strain. It's nice to get a whole plant that finishes all at once but that's rare for me outdoors.


----------



## purpsmaster (Jul 26, 2014)

2014 Outdoor
100 gals
Seeds by PMGenetics 
Pineapple Dream & White Venom


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 26, 2014)

purpsmaster said:


> 2014 Outdoor
> 100 gals
> Seeds by PMGenetics
> Pineapple Dream & White Venom


Looks awesome man... How tall? she looks like a beast!


----------



## purpsmaster (Jul 26, 2014)

She's about 10-12ft now


----------



## 757growin (Jul 26, 2014)

QUOTE="purpsmaster, post: 10735748, member: 348234"]She's about 10-12ft now[/QUOTE]


AWESOME! Great work farmer.


----------



## purpsmaster (Jul 26, 2014)

Pineapple Dream caged up


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 26, 2014)

purpsmaster said:


> Pineapple Dream caged up
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214019


looking good man, you should start a thread


----------



## 757growin (Jul 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> looking good man, you should start a thread



Hells yeah.. we want more of this!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 26, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I harvest what is ready when it's ready. I have hit a plant 3 times to get ripe buds. I take the mains first, then the sides a few days later, and finally the lowers about a week later depending on the strain. It's nice to get a whole plant that finishes all at once but that's rare for me outdoors.


I was doing this when plant revegged on me 
I've never had a plant outdoors that finishes all it's buds at the same time.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I thought this was a given?doobie for pain relief...I have a lil stash put away for the wife its all that helps her when she gets a bad toothache so I leave that jar for her ....im a gd husband


Not every kind of pain goes away with cannabis, and not everyone's pain is the same. I can feel relief from muscular pain or injuries with weed, but I cannot for the life of me get over a migraine with weed, pain's fucking unbearable and smoking only makes it worse. Others do great with weed for migraines. Had a root canal done with no anesthetics, but had to puff all week to lessen that pain


----------



## fumble (Jul 26, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Not every kind of pain goes away with cannabis, and not everyone's pain is the same. I can feel relief from muscular pain or injuries with weed, but I cannot for the life of me get over a migraine with weed, pain's fucking unbearable and smoking only makes it worse. Others do great with weed for migraines. Had a root canal done with no anesthetics, but had to puff all week to lessen that pain


Have you tried edibles? I get migraines too, since 7 years old. I totally agree, smoking doesn't take the pain, but for me it helps a lot. But maybe with edibles, you might get better relief.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 26, 2014)

It doesn't block pain at all. What it does is takes your focus off of the pain this mitigating is effect on you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 26, 2014)

I had shoulder surgery Feb of 2013. The doctor prescribed me 20 Oxy Codeine, and 100 vicodin to deal with the post op pain. I used 5 of the Oxy Codeine, and about 10 of the vicodin. I used cannabis for the pain after the first 3 days, both edibles and smoking. Worked great for me, I don't like the feeling the prescribed meds give me.
Weed works great for all pain except headaches, like gR33nDav3l0 said "just makes them worse".
TMB-


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 27, 2014)

fumble said:


> Have you tried edibles? I get migraines too, since 7 years old. I totally agree, smoking doesn't take the pain, but for me it helps a lot. But maybe with edibles, you might get better relief.


I haven't tried them for that. I might in the future, although it may require me eating a bunch of edibles all the time, fucking migraines just pop out of nowhere at the least expected time.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 27, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> It doesn't block pain at all. What it does is takes your focus off of the pain this mitigating is effect on you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Cannabis ointment can really take away the pain of sore swollen muscles or sinews.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 27, 2014)

Smokng pot intensifies my migranes if they are severe atm. If it is a minor headache I smoke a little pot and drink alot of water and rest. That usually works. Edibles will help me sleep when I have a migraine so severe I cant function. I am going to make plenty edibles from my light dep crop. This way I can medicate with the edibles when my fingers lock up during trim on the next couple batches lol.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2014)

Never too fucking old to learn I guess. I thought my only Peak Seeds BC sweet skunker was a male a couple months back. Then a couple weeks later I find this

So "she" gets a permanent spot, lots of nutes and TLC. Happy happy, Joy Joy right? Until I saw this today:

FML.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 27, 2014)

So she gets a permanent spot, lots of nutes and TLC. Happy happy, Joy Joy right? Until I saw this today:
View attachment 3214155
FML.[/QUOTE]

Oh, no....a boy. Pfui.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2014)

FML. Looking at that first pic again, it doesn't look as convincing as I thought at first. Those just kinda looked like little pistils or at least I wanted them to be. Fuck me.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 27, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> FML. Looking at that first pic again, it doesn't look as convincing as I thought at first. Those just kinda looked like little pistils or at least I wanted them to be. Fuck me.


Yep, looks like a he/she (hermi) going there. If you have other plants you need to pull that shemale.
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 27, 2014)

All I have to say is the Dec BBQ is going to be epic. BE THERE!!!! I am working with a couple of breeders to get some testers sent out for all you wonderful California growers! I don't want to say who just yet until I have them in my hands but just wanted to toss this out there to entice those that are on the fence about going!


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't think hermi. Peak's gear has a rep for stability and I can't find a pistil anywhere. He's a he. I've just never grew this strain before. If you look closely, what looks like a pistil isn't even coming from a calyx. I should have known better. 

I've taken some cuttings for pollen purposes and destroyed him.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 27, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> All I have to say is the Dec BBQ is going to be epic. BE THERE!!!! I am working with a couple of breeders to get some testers sent out for all you wonderful California growers! I don't want to say who just yet until I have them in my hands but just wanted to toss this out there to entice those that are on the fence about going!


Was it Wolfman Jack or Dick Clark or Casey Kassem or Murray the K..who said, "Be there or be square."


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Was it Wolfman Jack or Dick Clark or Casey Kassem or Murray the K..who said, "Be there or be square."


I don't remember who said it but I can hear them all saying it! LOL But yes! Be there!


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 27, 2014)

fumble said:


> Have you tried edibles? I get migraines too, since 7 years old. I totally agree, smoking doesn't take the pain, but for me it helps a lot. But maybe with edibles, you might get better relief.


Fumbles edibles are the only ones I will eat! Just sayin..... LOL


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 27, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Fumbles edibles are the only ones I will eat! Just sayin..... LOL


I once had someone give me a huge suitcase of really good pot. My husband and I guesstimated 5 lbs. I took a couple of Oz's and made Buddha butter and then brownies. My husband ate a brownie, he was the guinea pig, and he got too high on one, he said. So, I ate one. Nothing. I ate another and another. Waited. Nothing. I just feel nothing with edibles.
I am not normal.


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I haven't tried them for that. I might in the future, although it may require me eating a bunch of edibles all the time, fucking migraines just pop out of nowhere at the least expected time.



you need to find or make a CBD tinacture. My wife got her Rec, She is a none smoker and non user of MJ. She has a stomach issue that we are not sure of yet . I have convinced her to use a CBD tinacture And it really helps with her symptoms. When I get my stress migraines that nothing cures the Tinacture knocks them out in about 30-45 mins.

Funny Story : I took her to the Clinic for the first time to get more tinacture and she is really intriqued with the medical info of MJ and what it ales . The people at the club are really informative. Well anyways we got her stuff and she got her freebie edible which has THC in it. Couple nights later she took her tinacture and eat a quarter of her edible. LOL... She got high. She couldn't stop laughing and said it felt like her eyelids were curling and couldn't feel her pillow, like her head was floating. She laughed for a half hour straight. I was chuckling inside.. lol. Never told her she was High..lol

I have a pack of Bodhi Harliquin cross ( CBD strain ) I need to find room to run or partner up with someone who does.


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2014)

edibles work. you have to ask fumble but you need to add a metoblism additive to your butter. you get it at the health stores. I use to think they didn't work either but the high is different . Can be scary if you aren't use to it and eat to much.

Last BBQ I went to before we went back to the Motel I devoured Fumbles left over edibles.... Man they were good in many ways.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> you need to find or make a CBD tinacture. My wife got her Rec, She is a none smoker and non user of MJ. She has a stomach issue that we are not sure of yet . I have convinced her to use a CBD tinacture And it really helps with her symptoms. When I get my stress migraines that nothing cures the Tinacture knocks them out in about 30-45 mins.
> 
> Funny Story : I took her to the Clinic for the first time to get more tinacture and she is really intriqued with the medical info of MJ and what it ales . The people at the club are really informative. Well anyways we got her stuff and she got her freebie edible which has THC in it. Couple nights later she took her tinacture and eat a quarter of her edible. LOL... She got high. She couldn't stop laughing and said it felt like her eyelids were curling and couldn't feel her pillow, like her head was floating. She laughed for a half hour straight. I was chuckling inside.. lol. Never told her she was High..lol
> 
> I have a pack of Bodhi Harliquin cross ( CBD strain ) I need to find room to run or partner up with someone who does.


The greenhouse crew were talking about CBD strains not long ago, I'll check & see if they would like to run some CBD in the next run....


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 27, 2014)

DJJ, I just shot you a message.


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2014)

If you guys have trouble finding a strain I would be happy to Donate . Bodhi has run test on this strain and certain phenos have done really well. Could probably google the results. Charlettes web is another good one and should be able to be found up by you guys.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 27, 2014)

some of the ones in the wood chopping we have in our guerilla grow


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> edibles work. you have to ask fumble but you need to add a metoblism additive to your butter. you get it at the health stores. I use to think they didn't work either but the high is different . Can be scary if you aren't use to it and eat to much.
> 
> Last BBQ I went to before we went back to the Motel I devoured Fumbles left over edibles.... Man they were good in many ways.


Maybe fumble will share her recipe.


----------



## Cowboykush (Jul 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> edibles work. you have to ask fumble but you need to add a metoblism additive to your butter. you get it at the health stores. I use to think they didn't work either but the high is different . Can be scary if you aren't use to it and eat to much.
> 
> Last BBQ I went to before we went back to the Motel I devoured Fumbles left over edibles.... Man they were good in many ways.


 Id like to know more about the metoblism additive....the butter ive made worked pretty good for me but the better half got nothing from it.Would like to make more this fall but kinda waste if we both dont get high( she calls it waste) lol


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Maybe fumble will share her recipe.


You also need a HEAVY dose of love. She puts it into every morsel of her edibles.. I have to say it will be hard to duplicate.


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Maybe fumble will share her recipe.


 I have it saved but will let her post it. Decarbing is another important step


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2014)

I know Smanta gotta a whole lot o luv... lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 27, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> Flkeys looked at your plant few pages back next to the squash nice plant but watch that pm on the squash can infect your plant and pm sucks spray both plants with actinovate or milk at 10 to 1 and make sure to do it every 5 days.I dont think anything kills it but those two sprays help control it and if you start sprying prior it helps a ton goodluck.


Thank you Crossfade.. I have been watching it and it has not spread to that Master Kush plant and it has not spread to my crookneck squash right next to the Zucchini that as you said that has PM.. This is the strangest Zuch. that I have ever grown. the seed pack was labeled "Organic" from Burpee seeds. I live inland So. California where it is hot and I very rarely get PM but this plant is covered with it and it is not spreading to other plants, these same plants give me freak zucchini once in while.. I get two Zuchs. growing together, side by side or one on top of the other.. 
I will give the spray a try today.. Thank you again.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> I know Smanta gotta a whole lot o luv... lol


I do Now I have the song going through my brain.


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Jul 27, 2014)

TWS said:


>


Thank you...I was waiting for you to do this....


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Thank you Crossfade.. I have been watching it and it has not spread to that Master Kush plant and it has not spread to my crookneck squash right next to the Zucchini that as you said that has PM.. This is the strangest Zuch. that I have ever grown. the seed pack was labeled "Organic" from Burpee seeds. I live inland So. California where it is hot and I very rarely get PM but this plant is covered with it and it is not spreading to other plants, these same plants give me freak zucchini once in while.. I get two Zuchs. growing together, side by side or one on top of the other..
> I will give the spray a try today.. Thank you again.



This is the first year I have grow Zucchini and some other squashes. They are a magnet for PM. Maybe not next year. I have been spraying mine with Azamax.


----------



## crossfade69 (Jul 27, 2014)

Flkeys no problem we have to deal with pm up here so just looking out for a fellow grower.Squash and zuccs are notorious for pm I sprayed mine with the actinovate starting early and so far so good.Also I have read that if you foliar feed with quanos it really helps pm from getting started as well.


----------



## Grobda (Jul 27, 2014)

July 27th - KC45s are getting tall, Fast and Vast baby buds are starting to get frosty, photo plants have been topped.













Cutting a lot of the lilies for a wedding so I needed to get another photo.


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2014)

So wish I could grow ornamentals.. It's either to hot here or freezes in the winter and then to top that off my thumb isn't very green..... ha beautiful flowers .


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 27, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I haven't tried them for that. I might in the future, although it may require me eating a bunch of edibles all the time, fucking migraines just pop out of nowhere at the least expected time.


gR33nDay, I started getting migraines in Jr. High school and my mom took me to the Dr.. It is so bad that one arm would go numb, my vision would go, so what ever I tried to focus on I could not see and I would spend time in the bathroom hugging the toilette...I was getting 5 to 6 migraines a month.. The Dr. Gave me a list of foods to eliminate to see if something I was eating was triggering them. Once I got to processed cheese I went from 5 or 6 a month to maybe one or two a year.. I try and be careful what cheese I eat but sometimes when I eat out I get something with processed cheese in it and about two days later I get one but I am still only getting a migraine once or twice a year.. Chocolate was on the list and I thank god It was the cheese


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 27, 2014)

I used to be an obsessed gardener, hundreds of roses in an English style cottage garden. Ever since Gary died I've lost my lust for gardening. Lately that old feeling to garden might be returning on a very much smaller scale.


----------



## Carmarelo (Jul 27, 2014)

New cross y'all, Super Lemon Larry!!

Ooooweee! Put it in the air!


----------



## 757growin (Jul 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> So wish I could grow ornamentals.. It's either to hot here or freezes in the winter and then to top that off my thumb isn't very green..... ha beautiful flowers .


Hey tws. I almost bought an ornamental flower farm in so cal. Look into wax flowers, pin cushions, genistra, protea all grow great in so cal climates. They are mostly from Australia and south Africa.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I used to be an obsessed gardener, hundreds of roses in an English style cottage garden. Ever since Gary died I've lost my lust for gardening. Lately that old feeling to garden might be returning on a very much smaller scale.


Pic. of my back garden.. Banana looks little raggy since I cut back a little on the water due to the drought.. this is my escape from the crazy world we live in.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I once had someone give me a huge suitcase of really good pot. My husband and I guesstimated 5 lbs. I took a couple of Oz's and made Buddha butter and then brownies. My husband ate a brownie, he was the guinea pig, and he got too high on one, he said. So, I ate one. Nothing. I ate another and another. Waited. Nothing. I just feel nothing with edibles.
> I am not normal.


Sam The term "Potfaced" was coined at one of the BBQ's, if your up for a challenge.....


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I used to be an obsessed gardener, hundreds of roses in an English style cottage garden. Ever since Gary died I've lost my lust for gardening. Lately that old feeling to garden might be returning on a very much smaller scale.


Hey Sam-
Sorry about your loss, but I'm sure Gary would love to see you back in the garden. Almost everything about gardening is beautiful. From starting your garden, to watching it grow, then the progress of developing a beautiful place in your world, and reaping it's benefits. Not to mention it's spiritual benefits, I feel connected in a different way, almost like a "Zen" type of feeling I get when I'm in the garden.
The labor involved is healthy, the energy you get back from hard work is healthy, the satisfaction you get from a job well done is healthy, and the beauty you create around you is healthy. I can't think of no negatives.

So roll up them knickers, get out your gardening tools, draw up some plans and get to work. Just stay out of the heat. Okay, one negative, heat stroke is unhealthy.....lol
TMB-


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 27, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> gR33nDay, I started getting migraines in Jr. High school and my mom took me to the Dr.. It is so bad that one arm would go numb, my vision would go, so what ever I tried to focus on I could not see and I would spend time in the bathroom hugging the toilette...I was getting 5 to 6 migraines a month.. The Dr. Gave me a list of foods to eliminate to see if something I was eating was triggering them. Once I got to processed cheese I went from 5 or 6 a month to maybe one or two a year.. I try and be careful what cheese I eat but sometimes when I eat out I get something with processed cheese in it and about two days later I get one but I am still only getting a migraine once or twice a year.. Chocolate was on the list and I thank god It was the cheese


Yeah, the diet thing is very important. Migraines run in my family, my great grandma, grandma, aunts, mom, sister and cousins, we all get them. We all have to keep different diets though, and we all get different kinds of symptoms. I can't eat processed diary, mayonnaise, salad dressings or some brands of fast food.


----------



## zest (Jul 27, 2014)

one of my tangies






quantum kush getting herself ready for the dark period. getting super tall, cage is 7 feet tall, shes 8ft.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2014)

I would like to know about the butta trick too. I made a batch from my trim last year that was mean AF. Then I made a batch from my winter indoor trim that wouldn't get a fly high. I used approximately the same high fat butter to trim ratio and the indoor was frostier and more potent. I just knew it would kick ass. Hell, I'm scared to try it again and considering making hash with this year's outdoor trim.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 27, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I would like to know about the butta trick too. I made a batch from my trim last year that was mean AF. Then I made a batch from my winter indoor trim that wouldn't get a fly high. I used approximately the same high fat butter to trim ratio and the indoor was frostier and more potent. I just knew it would kick ass. Hell, I'm scared to try it again and considering making hash with this year's outdoor trim.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv-reactive-glowing-hash-candy-canna-bombs-more.412878/


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 27, 2014)

SO, I don't know if this plant is starting with some kind of deficiency, or if the heat is just too strong and she doesn't like it. Some leaves are yellowing while most are dark green. Buds smell fantastic.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> This is the first year I have grow Zucchini and some other squashes. They are a magnet for PM. Maybe not next year. I have been spraying mine with Azamax.


Fuck squashes bro. They make perfect homes for aphids and spidermites. So mch damn foliage it is really hard to treat them. I trashed mine. I will never grow squash again unless they each have their own raised beds.


----------



## Big spliff93 (Jul 27, 2014)

I ran into a problem figured I'd ask you guys. So I went out to my garden today to find little slugs eating my fucking bud!!!! Happened to me my first outdoor crop! 
I sprayed the plants multiple times with azamax & monterey insect spray in veg and right when they started to flower. Even did a couple soil drenches with the azamax. My plants are 4 weeks into flower its a 11 week strain. What should I do?? Really was depending on this crop.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> This is the first year I have grow Zucchini and some other squashes. They are a magnet for PM. Maybe not next year. I have been spraying mine with Azamax.


I got pm all over my squash, as well as trying to stay ahead of the squash beetles and their larvae. I've been "squashing" them.


----------



## fumble (Jul 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> If you guys have trouble finding a strain I would be happy to Donate . Bodhi has run test on this strain and certain phenos have done really well. Could probably google the results. Charlettes web is another good one and should be able to be found up by you guys.


I would LOVE to get my hands on some CBD strains...if anyone is gonna have some at the BBQ hint hint  That is a whole new world for me to work with. 

POTFACED! hahahha...yes, I believe we were all just that that first BBQ! So can't wait for this December to get here and do it again 

You guys are all just too sweet  Yes, I do love to make my edibles. It is fun getting in the kitchen and creating things. But there are certain steps to follow and once you get them down...it's on and cracking 

@ GB...yes! BadKittySmiles is the shit! She is where I got most of my stuff from. I have tried a ton of different recipes, but hers are hands down the best. I recommend her techniques to anyone wanting to make butter.

...when you do make the butter, decarb first and you will be golden. Add some soy lecithin, and you will need less to do more 

ABM...  muah!


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2014)

It's an old non-GMO, Amish variety, that ain't produced for shit btw. I was really disappointed, cause non-GMO squash is hard to come by.


----------



## fumble (Jul 27, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I got pm all over my squash, as well as trying to stay ahead of the squash beetles and their larvae. I've been "squashing" them.
> View attachment 3214494
> View attachment 3214495
> View attachment 3214496
> View attachment 3214497


ewwwwww....that just creeped me out lolol

you can try spraying a milk solution or h202 soloution to kill the pm


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2014)

Who's bringing the Lumpia's ?......


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 27, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Who's bringing the Lumpia's ?......


Oh man, I almost forgot about the lumpia drought. Lol. I look forward to trying it in December...hopefully.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Oh man, I almost forgot about the lumpia drought. Lol. I look forward to trying it in December...hopefully.


I'm still not over that......


----------



## crossfade69 (Jul 27, 2014)

Flkeys nice yard and bananas are you kidding awesome I eat three a day and wish we grow them here but no way


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2014)

Weren't you guys expecting some authentic Filipino lumpia and it fell through?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Weren't you guys expecting some authentic Filipino lumpia and it fell through?


Yes.....


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2014)

Squash is awesome! Just like grapes, they hate to be over-watered, and whatever you do, don't get the leaves wet!

Beer and wine almost always give me a migraine. Never knew what the headaches were until I got the sickle sparkle in my eye and then went temporarily blind. Called the Dr thinking I was dying and he asked if I had the migraine yet. It came a little while later. 

I performed a test of different strains for relief and so far the Rare Dankness Scott's OG is the best migraine smokable I have tried. I have not tried any edibles made from Scott's yet. My Fioricet is still the fastest medicine for getting rid of my pain. Although I am hoping the edibles will replace this. 

Gardens all look amazing! I wish you were all a little closer so I could go to the BBQ and trade goodies. I may still try and make it this year just to have some roast beast!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2014)

They said "Cook it & they will come"......


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 27, 2014)

fumble said:


> I would LOVE to get my hands on some CBD strains...if anyone is gonna have some at the BBQ hint hint  That is a whole new world for me to work with.
> 
> POTFACED! hahahha...yes, I believe we were all just that that first BBQ! So can't wait for this December to get here and do it again
> 
> ...


@fumble .. You would like cbd plants to grow? or...already grown and ready to decarb and cook?
One of my dispensaries sells cbd clones.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 27, 2014)

Got some cannatonic ...high CBD. Helps , Def gets my mind off of it.

Not much going on this week. The plants are doing their thing. Hot out there though , my jalapeños probably enjoying it


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 27, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Got some cannatonic ...high CBD. Helps , Def gets my mind off of it.
> 
> Not much going on this week. The plants are doing there thing. Hot out there though , my jalapeños probably enjoying it View attachment 3214593


The dog days of summer. My plants are growing like weeds.


----------



## crossfade69 (Jul 27, 2014)

Happy sunday deps just got some budswell tea and big girls got fertilized yesterday.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Sam-
> Sorry about your loss, but I'm sure Gary would love to see you back in the garden. Almost everything about gardening is beautiful. From starting your garden, to watching it grow, then the progress of developing a beautiful place in your world, and reaping it's benefits. Not to mention it's spiritual benefits, I feel connected in a different way, almost like a "Zen" type of feeling I get when I'm in the garden.
> The labor involved is healthy, the energy you get back from hard work is healthy, the satisfaction you get from a job well done is healthy, and the beauty you create around you is healthy. I can't think of no negatives.
> 
> ...


im a bit of a stress head but when im out in my garden with my chilli plants etc in the off season its very calming.......


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 27, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3214610 View attachment 3214613 View attachment 3214617 View attachment 3214627 Happy sunday deps just got some budswell tea and big girls got fertilized yesterday.


Your plants look amazing!!


----------



## crossfade69 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks sun shine


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah cross from ur first pics to now ...great stuff


----------



## fumble (Jul 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Squash is awesome! Just like grapes, they hate to be over-watered, and whatever you do, don't get the leaves wet!
> 
> Beer and wine almost always give me a migraine. Never knew what the headaches were until I got the sickle sparkle in my eye and then went temporarily blind. Called the Dr thinking I was dying and he asked if I had the migraine yet. It came a little while later.
> 
> ...



Well Mo...you do know there are members who come up to the BBQ from down there 

I know the visual indicators well. I get 'prisms' in the corner of my vision. The headache could be an hour or two or day or two from the visual. I don't know that edibles will take the pain completely for you or not - they do for some- but def worth trying


----------



## fumble (Jul 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> @fumble .. You would like cbd plants to grow? or...already grown and ready to decarb and cook?
> One of my dispensaries sells cbd clones.


Hey S'manta  Yes, I would like the CBD plants to grow...then use for cooking. What area you in?


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2014)

Big spliff93 said:


> I ran into a problem figured I'd ask you guys. So I went out to my garden today to find little slugs eating my fucking bud!!!! Happened to me my first outdoor crop!
> I sprayed the plants multiple times with azamax & monterey insect spray in veg and right when they started to flower. Even did a couple soil drenches with the azamax. My plants are 4 weeks into flower its a 11 week strain. What should I do?? Really was depending on this crop.View attachment 3214491



That looks like budworm damage or caterpillars. You need to spray BT or Spinosad. Both are organic and you need to do it


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I got pm all over my squash, as well as trying to stay ahead of the squash beetles and their larvae. I've been "squashing" them.
> View attachment 3214494
> View attachment 3214495
> View attachment 3214496
> View attachment 3214497



Your hatch pic is scientifically neat but gross at the same time...lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Squash is awesome! Just like grapes, they hate to be over-watered, and whatever you do, don't get the leaves wet!
> 
> Beer and wine almost always give me a migraine. Never knew what the headaches were until I got the sickle sparkle in my eye and then went temporarily blind. Called the Dr thinking I was dying and he asked if I had the migraine yet. It came a little while later.
> 
> ...



Carpool !


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Pic. of my back garden.. Banana looks little raggy since I cut back a little on the water due to the drought.. this is my escape from the crazy world we live in.
> 
> View attachment 3214358


 Totally ZEN ! you need a trout in your pond.


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2014)

The little sad greenhouse this year. LOL Bout ready to Rip these fuckers out and get my count down and turn on my lights. LOL Don't know what happened but they are trying really hard to grow.




Thank god for the side yard and cherry pies.
just super cropped and topped the cherry pies. Here comes the bush !



Blue heron





Some Huckle berries




Summer squash. have to water this thing like three times a day in the heat. It has consumed the bucket





The PM Hoes




over all shot of me garden.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 28, 2014)

TWS said:


> Carpool !


Great idea, TWS.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Great idea, TWS.


Yeah if its a carpool for the bbq can u drop by and pick me up .....


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2014)

that would be a plane pool .


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 28, 2014)

I smell like horse barf. I fed all my vegging plants some alfalfa tea this morning. Ughhhhh!! That shit is rank!! But, well worth it after I saw what it did for my cukes. They are trying to vine all the way around the south greenhouse!! I also got down and topped dressed all the remains in from the bottom of the tote, mixed it in real well the mulch. I was missing alot of potash in my soil mix so hopefully this will add some to it.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I smell like horse barf. I fed all my vegging plants some alfalfa tea this morning. Ughhhhh!! That shit is rank!! But, well worth it after I saw what it did for my cukes. They are trying to vine all the way around the south greenhouse!! I also got down and topped dressed all the remains in from the bottom of the tote, mixed it in real well the mulch. I was missing alot of potash in my soil mix so hopefully this will add some to it.


I use alfalfa hay in my chicken coop, so when I clean out their dropping's with the hay, it go's on top of my smart pots all winter.....rain breaks it down & washes it in.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 28, 2014)

Very nice deal. Me and the wife are thinking about building a chicken coop. Her and my son both want some chickens. I would love the free fertilizer haha.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Very nice deal. Me and the wife are thinking about building a chicken coop. Her and my son both want some chickens. I would love the free fertilizer haha.


Over the winter each of my smart pots gets a 6" layer of alfalfa & chicken shit. By summer it's all broken down and I just mix it in & plant.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Over the winter each of my smart pots gets a 6" layer of alfalfa & chicken shit. By summer it's all broken down and I just mix it in & plant.....


 thats some good stuff. 6 inches of it is great.


----------



## fumble (Jul 28, 2014)

I would so love to have some chicken. Would be awesome to have those fresh eggs to cook with. Can you say medicated mayo


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 28, 2014)

fumble said:


> I would so love to have some chicken. Would be awesome to have those fresh eggs to cook with. Can you say medicated mayo


Best potato salad ever.....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 28, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> Flkeys nice yard and bananas are you kidding awesome I eat three a day and wish we grow them here but no way


Crossfade,

Here is my bunch of young Namwa bananas. when ripe they will be about half the size of the bananas you would buy in the store.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 28, 2014)

There's some little ass bananas here, they call silk banana (banano de seda). They small and sweet as hell. Awesome fruit.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 28, 2014)

Bananas baked or pan fried with sugar sounds good. Damn but no bananas at home


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey fellow growers, I'm finally home after 7 weeks away, finally get to see the girls. I will post update pics in the morning! But the three in containers are looking pretty pale, I hope I can get them some N quickly because they've started flowering and I don't want to go into flower with N deficiency. Other than that they're looking good! Cheers everyone, all your grows are looking great.


----------



## Bullethighway (Jul 28, 2014)

Anybody here having all the rain
Like me
Getting the leaf spot disease
just curius
If u been having alot of rain the last 3 weeks or so we should be in the same boat


----------



## OutdoorGrowin (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 29, 2014)

You ever have one of those days you wished you never got out of bed? Today was one of those days.....
First I'm putting an addition on the house. I'm adding about 400sq. ft. and another bathroom. We need to locate the septic tank. As I'm digging around for it trying to locate the caps which are in wooden boxes 3-4 feet down, I step on the top of the wooden box and I break through the top of the wooden box, my left leg goes straight down that 3'-4' to the top of the cement tank, my right leg stays on top,so I ended up damaging my right knee, swollen and sore


Next I go to the lumber yard for lumber, re-bar and other supplies which included 2 - 1.25" X 20' sticks of sch 40 PVC pipe and 2 - 1" x 20' sch40 PVC. The total for everything was $430, which I thought was high. Then I went to lunch, while at lunch I was looking at the receipt from the lumber yard and they charged me $84 for 2 pieces of 1.25"X20' PVC....WTF? Then I called the pipe supply place for a price quote...$11 ea there. I can understand a bit of a mark up, BUT 400% MARK UP? I'm returning EVERYTHING I bought from them, Try to fuck me, no FUCK YOU!

This evening me and the wife go down to the garden to harvest what needs to be harvested, and I have about a hour of chores to do down there on the girls. Next thing I hear the wife yelling "RATTLESNAKE" AND I THINK IT GOT MARLEY! Sure enough the dog got hit on the snout. So we rush her to the 24 hour vet a hour and a half away. They tell me she needs anti venom at $900 a bottle. Could be 3-4 bottles or more. I told the vet to give her some pain killers and I'll go to the pharmacy and feed her Benadryl at home. So Marley seems like a tough dog, lets hope for the best for her.




As we're leaving we get in the car and it won't start.....are you fucking kidding me? So I called AAA and got a tow home.
12:01am now, thank god that day ended, now I can go to bed without worries.....I hope.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2014)

O 


treemansbuds said:


> You ever have one of those days you wished you never got out of bed? Today was one of those days.....
> First I'm putting an addition on the house. I'm adding about 400sq. ft. and another bathroom. We need to locate the septic tank. As I'm digging around for it trying to locate the caps which are in wooden boxes 3-4 feet down, I step on the top of the wooden box and I break through the top of the wooden box, my left leg goes straight down that 3'-4' to the top of the cement tank, my right leg stays on top,so I ended up damaging my right knee, swollen and sore
> View attachment 3215752
> 
> ...


Didnt wanna like that story bro but if it makes u feel better next day I have like that ill post it ....hope the dog recovers mate next you will find out your wife is pregnant lol


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> You ever have one of those days you wished you never got out of bed? Today was one of those days.....
> First I'm putting an addition on the house. I'm adding about 400sq. ft. and another bathroom. We need to locate the septic tank. As I'm digging around for it trying to locate the caps which are in wooden boxes 3-4 feet down, I step on the top of the wooden box and I break through the top of the wooden box, my left leg goes straight down that 3'-4' to the top of the cement tank, my right leg stays on top,so I ended up damaging my right knee, swollen and sore
> View attachment 3215752
> 
> ...


Dude, I'm sorry to hear all that. I really hope your dog pulls through.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 29, 2014)

OutdoorGrowin said:


> View attachment 3215645 View attachment 3215648 View attachment 3215651 View attachment 3215652 View attachment 3215660 View attachment 3215662


Beautiful plants OutdoorGrowin


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hope you're dog recovering and going to be a good day

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 29, 2014)

I used to hunt coonhounds and I've seen several bit by cottonmouths in the Obion River swamp over the years. Most never received antivenin and I can't think of one that died as a result.


----------



## perdidobandito (Jul 29, 2014)

These ladies aren't very big but they are good to me.


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> You ever have one of those days you wished you never got out of bed? Today was one of those days.....
> First I'm putting an addition on the house. I'm adding about 400sq. ft. and another bathroom. We need to locate the septic tank. As I'm digging around for it trying to locate the caps which are in wooden boxes 3-4 feet down, I step on the top of the wooden box and I break through the top of the wooden box, my left leg goes straight down that 3'-4' to the top of the cement tank, my right leg stays on top,so I ended up damaging my right knee, swollen and sore
> View attachment 3215752
> 
> ...


I can't "like" that post...poor TMB, wife and poor Marley. Let us know you are all OK. I'm so afraid a rattler could get my doggy.


----------



## strongpakk (Jul 29, 2014)

hows your dog???


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm reclining on my bed and..knock, knock. My dog erupts...I'm in a tank top and undies and I tip toe to the front door and I see it is a TULARE COUNTY FUCKING SHERIFF. I open the door and step out. He's looking for a neighbor whose wallet was found on a lawn..somewhere. He gets embarrassed and turns away as I assure him I am decent. I tell him where my neighbor lives, two hills over and point in the general direction. He thanks me as I suggest a neighbor who might know...he leaves. I see him waking two other neighbors, pounding on their doors, calling out, Sheriff's Dept.....he finally leaves ....but I'm still shaking.
I'm having a @treemansbuds start to my day.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 29, 2014)

Lost Coast OG Peace.


----------



## strongpakk (Jul 29, 2014)

OG has almost been amongst my fav something about that taste


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 29, 2014)

Doggie update....
Just over 13 hours since the bite. If it weren't for the swelling, and her head twice the size of normal, she looks and is acting like good ol' Marley. my toughest task today is to keep her down and resting. She wants to play, eat, chase things, just like a little kid.

Thanks for everybody's concerns, I think she'll be fine, all that young energy has got to be helping.
TMB-


----------



## rastaaa (Jul 29, 2014)

Original Bubble Gum Autoflower Original Bubble Gum Auto Moby Dick Autoflower Moby Dick Auto Moby Dick auto Dark Devil Autoflower Dark Devil Auto


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Doggie update....
> Just over 13 hours since the bite. If it weren't for the swelling, and her head twice the size of normal, she looks and is acting like good ol' Marley. my toughest task today is to keep her down and resting. She wants to play, eat, chase things, just like a little kid.
> 
> Thanks for everybody's concerns, I think she'll be fine, all that young energy has got to be helping.
> TMB-


Finally some good news treeman....I can like that. Best of luck buddy to you and Marley....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm reclining on my bed and..knock, knock. My dog erupts*...I'm in a tank top and undies and I tip toe to the front door *and I see it is a TULARE COUNTY FUCKING SHERIFF. I open the door and step out. He's looking for a neighbor whose wallet was found on a lawn..somewhere. He gets embarrassed and turns away as I assure him I am decent. I tell him where my neighbor lives, two hills over and point in the general direction. He thanks me as I suggest a neighbor who might know...he leaves. I see him waking two other neighbors, pounding on their doors, calling out, Sheriff's Dept.....he finally leaves ....but I'm still shaking.
> I'm having a @treemansbuds start to my day.


Not Again!!.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Doggie update....
> Just over 13 hours since the bite. If it weren't for the swelling, and her head twice the size of normal, she looks and is acting like good ol' Marley. my toughest task today is to keep her down and resting. She wants to play, eat, chase things, just like a little kid.
> 
> Thanks for everybody's concerns, I think she'll be fine, all that young energy has got to be helping.
> TMB-


Glad it looks like she will be ok TMB .....nice big bone should keep her still for a while ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm reclining on my bed and..knock, knock. My dog erupts...I'm in a tank top and undies and I tip toe to the front door and I see it is a TULARE COUNTY FUCKING SHERIFF. I open the door and step out. He's looking for a neighbor whose wallet was found on a lawn..somewhere. He gets embarrassed and turns away as I assure him I am decent. I tell him where my neighbor lives, two hills over and point in the general direction. He thanks me as I suggest a neighbor who might know...he leaves. I see him waking two other neighbors, pounding on their doors, calling out, Sheriff's Dept.....he finally leaves ....but I'm still shaking.
> I'm having a @treemansbuds start to my day.


U should have put a bananna or something down the front of ur knickers hahaha Imagine his face when he got caught looking ......


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Not Again!!.....


Why is it okay for a man to go to the front door in their undies and tank tops but not for a woman...?¿


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2014)

About a week ago at 7:00am I hear a chopper circling over my house/block. I go out the back door just in time to hear the chopper loudspeaker "Come out, we are sending in a police dog!...come out with your hands up!".....WTF!!!.......they were serving a warrant on one of my neighbors a few doors down and the guy went out the back & jumped a fence & hid in my next door neighbors yard. They could see him with the chopper & the dog was in the street out front....he gave up...
I thought I was having a treeman day for sure!...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Why is it okay for a man to go to the front door in their undies and tank tops but not for a woman...?¿


PIcs & I'll explain it too you.....after a nap....


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Doggie update....
> Just over 13 hours since the bite. If it weren't for the swelling, and her head twice the size of normal, she looks and is acting like good ol' Marley. my toughest task today is to keep her down and resting. She wants to play, eat, chase things, just like a little kid.
> 
> Thanks for everybody's concerns, I think she'll be fine, all that young energy has got to be helping.
> TMB-


Yay, Marley....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Why is it okay for a man to go to the front door in their undies and tank tops but not for a woman...?¿


I think its just the fact if a man is at the door and an attractive woman answers in knickers then it would be hard not to keep the our fella between our legs sleeping and not stand to attention.....having said that im not one to tell my wife how to dress to answer the door


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> PIcs & I'll explain it too you.....after a nap....


Shit, I'm napping first, then I want to see those pics!
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 29, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I think its just the fact if a man is at the door and an attractive woman answers in knickers then it would be hard not to keep the our fella between our legs sleeping and not stand to attention.....having said that im not one to tell my wife how to dress to answer the door


He was a little young for my taste and he definitely wasn't my type, whatever that is...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> He was a little young for my taste and he definitely wasn't my type, whatever that is...


Well if young and in good shape is not your type, I might have a chance.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Shit, I'm napping first, then I want to see those pics!
> TMB-


Do you need to borrow some crutches treeman?...


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 29, 2014)

Good morning everyone, Tmb sorry to hear about your day, but I'm glad Marley is ok! Hope the rest of your week goes better...

As promised here are some pics of the girls  all 1-2 weeks into flower. They're all stretching and packin on the bud sites!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 29, 2014)

@treemansbuds Sorry to hear that man. I hope all goes well and your doggy gets better. My pit died last year when I was in the slammer. Yours will pull through. As for the rest of your day. Just hang in there bro. Positive energy attracts positive things. Don't feed into the negativity of things and you will be all good.


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 29, 2014)

Does anyone top dress with worm castings during flower?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 29, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Does anyone top dress with worm castings during flower?


 I mulch with compost.......and worm castings whenever I can. Worm castings are great at any point in the plants life. Why the specific question about flowering?


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 29, 2014)

I was just wondering, cause ive never used them before, i bought a bag yesterday. and i ask about flowering because my plants have started flowering and i was just planning on spreading the bag around 5 plants and just sort of tilling it into the top inch of soil.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 29, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> I was just wondering, cause ive never used them before, i bought a bag yesterday. and i ask about flowering because my plants have started flowering and i was just planning on spreading the bag around 5 plants and just sort of tilling it into the top inch of soil.


 Yeah it isn't much nitrogen in it. The stuff I get is like 1-0-0. But it is great for your soil, keeps plants and soil real healthy. It just gets real pricey with a lot of plants. That is why I use it in teas. A bag lasts for a while this way.


----------



## strongpakk (Jul 29, 2014)

update from today first grow


----------



## fumble (Jul 29, 2014)

My computer freezes up every time I try to read the page before this one so I don't know what happened TMB, but sounds like Marley got bit by a rattler...so sorry to hear that. Hope she is ok. What a scare!


----------



## strongpakk (Jul 29, 2014)

hey can i expect my tops to be the size of the female hairs? or do they swell up and get larger? im just not sure how that works even time lapse videos dont really help


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 29, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah it isn't much nitrogen in it. The stuff I get is like 1-0-0. But it is great for your soil, keeps plants and soil real healthy. It just gets real pricey with a lot of plants. That is why I use it in teas. A bag lasts for a while this way.


Heres the stuff I bought, 8$ cad. For 8L. I could use a little extra N until I green back up.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice. I hear calcium is good for bud production.


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 29, 2014)

I have heard the same


----------



## Bones45 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey guys -- Here in mid-atlantic, planted around Mid May -- and we are hitting the ever exciting first week in August. Not the biggest, but I need to fly under the radar. I present you with Marcia, Jan, and Oliver (Cindy didn't make it). Hoping that Oliver is going to have a sex change operations ... 

Close up is of Jan (the middle sister, naturally)


----------



## 757growin (Jul 29, 2014)

So my thinking my girls were stretching last week is confirmed.  cause i got me some major pistola stackage going on this week.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 29, 2014)

Bud porn has arrived!!


----------



## jdubwetherell1988 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mines doung the same thing for about a week- week & 1/2 now, after the stretch 2-3 weeks ago. I gave her, her one dose of organic dry nutes for all the way through flowering which is just some ESPOMA BIOTONE 3-4-4 with Mycorrhizae, and some ESPOMA LIME,plus she gets fed every 5 days plus teas here an there, and all rain water the whole grow.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Why is it okay for a man to go to the front door in their undies and tank tops but not for a woman...?¿


You can leave your hat on....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 29, 2014)

This plant confuses me. This bid here looks done. But, it could have been the Damn caterpillar shit that cooked in the sun that made it Brown. I took compressed air and tried to get it all out once and for all. Spray tonight unfortunately. I found one again. This choco hash smells like candy and is so Damn jungly. Dense like. I tied it down finally and pruned it up (not pictured). I think I'm going to turn the plant into some butter when its done. Of course after I smoke the fruit for taste

And a small surprise I got some cherry tomatoes that must have migrated from last season outta no where ! And jalapeños are flowering !




Cheers (TMB positive vibes bro )


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 29, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3216339 View attachment 3216340 View attachment 3216341 View attachment 3216342 View attachment 3216343 View attachment 3216344 This plant confuses me. This bid here looks done. But, it could have been the Damn caterpillar shit that cooked in the sun that made it Brown. I took compressed air and tried to get it all out once and for all. Spray tonight unfortunately. I found one again. This choco hash smells like candy and is so Damn jungly. Dense like. I tied it down finally and pruned it up (not pictured). I think I'm going to turn the plant into some butter when its done. Of course after I smoke the fruit for taste
> 
> And a small surprise I got some cherry tomatoes that must have migrated from last season outta no where ! And jalapeños are flowering !
> 
> ...


Spray bt until harvest week.


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 29, 2014)

What does everyone think of indoors vs outdoor? Whats stronger in your opinion?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> What does everyone think of indoors vs outdoor? Whats stronger in your opinion?


Bro..this is an outdoor page, are trying to start a fight?!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 29, 2014)

Indoor if COMPLETELY dialed in. IdeL temps nutes and lighting. 

But then again you can probably get more potent buds from a state of the art greenhouse


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Bro..this is an outdoor page, are trying to start a fight?!


Dude Im an outdoor grower I just want peoples opinions on the matter hah


----------



## cowboy916 (Jul 29, 2014)

whats up all posted a couple times last year but always follow this thread feels like I know you ladies and gents. I mean to post more often just get so busy working full time, I also care take for a cancer patient and tend 2 gardens with the help of my amazing girl. So here goes garden 1 is sfv og,grand fire og,blue dream(hso),super lemon haze,gdp,j-1,master kush,holy grail og and my own strain secret kush (raskal og x sour d)
      
garden 2 is alien og and purple caddilac


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 29, 2014)

Glad to hear your dogs doing good Treeman, on a positive note Marley might build some antibodies for the future.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 29, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> What does everyone think of indoors vs outdoor? Whats stronger in your opinion?



It only gets as good as one hit. And either can give you that.


----------



## cochroach (Jul 30, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> It only gets as good as one hit. And either can give you that.


BAM!!


----------



## doubletake (Jul 30, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> What does everyone think of indoors vs outdoor? Whats stronger in your opinion?


Check out this vid it's crazy all these organic grower a are pulling the percentages in the 20s
So I think you can pull just as good bud if not Better outdoors if you know what your doing, which I think is a way better thing considering how much fricken power indoor grows suck up. I'm not excited to get my indoor grow going this December haha


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 30, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Check out this vid it's crazy all these organic grower a are pulling the percentages in the 20s
> So I think you can pull just as good bud if not Better outdoors if you know what your doing, which I think is a way better thing considering how much fricken power indoor grows suck up. I'm not excited to get my indoor grow going this December haha


Which vid man? That makes sense pulling twentys with organic n stuff! Good shit. I saw someone say outdoors was a better high or stronger because you get a more complex cannabinoid profile because the sun is your grow light unlike indooors were you just use a grow light, but I have no idea how true this is


----------



## doubletake (Jul 30, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Which vid man? That makes sense pulling twentys with organic n stuff! Good shit. I saw someone say outdoors was a better high or stronger because you get a more complex cannabinoid profile because the sun is your grow light unlike indooors were you just use a grow light, but I have no idea how true this is


Sorry here and yeah also I think the broader light spectrum does add to it like your sayin


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 30, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Sorry here and yeah also I think the broader light spectrum does add to it like your sayin


Thanks man Im watching it now


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 30, 2014)

Over my nearly 25 yrs of smoking weed id say as a general rule some indoor can hit me harder than outdoor but if the outdoor is gd enough quality the high last longer by far ....thats just me


----------



## hellacrusty (Jul 30, 2014)

Tied her down today. Need to transplant soon me thinks. Getting a 12 gallon bucket soon.


----------



## youngDee (Jul 30, 2014)

purpsmaster said:


> 2014 Outdoor
> 100 gals
> Seeds by PMGenetics
> Pineapple Dream & White Venom


Very nice! How many gallons of water do you give them and how often? Does it get hot in your area


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 30, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> hey TWS., sorry to take so long to post.... here is my 2014 indoor sunshine grow, 3 different auto-fem strains from the same breeder (Crop King Seeds)
> 
> pic 1 - "Early Miss" in soil, sprouted May 4th and does not seems to have the auto trait as I've had to move it into a dark room at nights to trigger flowering
> I'm very disappointed in this plant because it's not showing auto traits, and the growth rate is so much slower than the hempy's
> ...


I plan on running some strains from crop king next year. i know for sure i want to try the candy cane auto. i just hope their products arent all "marketting and distribution."


----------



## doubletake (Jul 30, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Over my nearly 25 yrs of smoking weed id say as a general rule some indoor can hit me harder than outdoor but if the outdoor is gd enough quality the high last longer by far ....thats just me


You need to visit Cali my friend the outdoor here literally compares to the indoor sometimes surpasses it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 30, 2014)

doubletake said:


> You need to visit Cali my friend the outdoor here literally compares to the indoor sometimes surpasses it.


I think ill put that on my bucket list to do mate.....im an outdoor guy hardly go to another forum


----------



## doubletake (Jul 30, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I think ill put that on my bucket list to do mate.....im an outdoor guy hardly go to another forum


Haha same here I love the outdoor season it's the best time on RIU and in real life ha.

Check out that emrald cup vid it's pretty sick man. Couple post up


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 30, 2014)

Back to work I go niteshift sucks ill gave a look in a few hours tho


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 30, 2014)

The Ramulama dama ding dong. ... or Romulan for short.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 30, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


>


broken links FF


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> broken links FF


 idk. I'll try it from my phone or tab later. I have more pics of the other gh and outdoor garden too


----------



## purpsmaster (Jul 30, 2014)

youngDee said:


> Very nice! How many gallons of water do you give them and how often? Does it get hot in your area


I water 25 gals/ EOD, Avg is about 95 degrees around here.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 30, 2014)

I got a cut Woot..  Adower dropped it off to me. Gonna try and keep it around for a bit.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'll probably take more cuts this week abm 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2014)

Quick flowering SSH pheno. Stating to look like Critical SSH very dense indica like buds. I barely notice these plants didnt grow many fan leaves. Easy trimming haha. Except for the above sativa, hazy pheno. Lots of foliage. These plants are really starting to ripen fast. Looks like I might be choppin shit earlier than I expected. Cool!!


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 30, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> I plan on running some strains from crop king next year. i know for sure i want to try the candy cane auto. i just hope their products arent all "marketting and distribution."


I have an ongoing journal if you want to see how mine are progressing.....so far I'm very pleased with 2 of the 3 strains...but need to finish/cure/smoke before I can make a honest evaluation.

I have heard good things about candy-cane....I may try that next year


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 30, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3217194
> 
> Quick flowering SSH pheno. Stating to look like Critical SSH very dense indica like buds. I barely notice these plants didnt grow many fan leaves. Easy trimming haha. Except for the above sativa, hazy pheno. Lots of foliage. These plants are really starting to ripen fast. Looks like I might be choppin shit earlier than I expected. Cool!!View attachment 3217195


They look beautiful, FF. They look potent.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 30, 2014)

30 days into flowering, sailing ahead


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2014)

Indicate bagseeds


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 30, 2014)

Took down my amnesia auto yesterday had its 24 hours dark side well here's a side branch

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## rob333 (Jul 30, 2014)

i call this the mutant 7 foot fence behind here prob got over 50 bud sites bout 1 week into flower maybe 2 so still alot of streatch to go


----------



## rob333 (Jul 30, 2014)

rob333 said:


> i call this the mutant 7 foot fence behind here prob got over 50 bud sites bout 1 week into flower maybe 2 so still alot of streatch to go


forgot to say mango kush sativa


----------



## jfverdu (Jul 30, 2014)

W


getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 2979028haha when the only thing to do is look at snow it's time to fill up the tables again lol...


Where you at need clones lol get at me


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 30, 2014)

So you outdoor growers with kids under 8 , did you have to convince your wife (if married ) to grow big ? I'm lucky she doesn't really complain about my 2 plants (shoulda been 4). It's funny just 3 weeks ago my son had his friends over and was introducing them to the plants. His sister is 10 she was there. All I heard was " Ya these are jalapeños and these are 'I guess tomatoes' but they suck " 
Now I haven't seen them come over lately. I feel some sort of something . Just wondering .....


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jul 30, 2014)

My son's 8 so I know the feeling

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## 757growin (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey tmb, that fire in Yosemite near you? Sounds like a big one. Be safe out there all..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 30, 2014)

757growin said:


> Hey tmb, that fire in Yosemite near you? Sounds like a big one. Be safe out there all..


Fire near Yosemite !? Fuck the wife and fam out there. No reception !!


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 30, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> I have an ongoing journal if you want to see how mine are progressing.....so far I'm very pleased with 2 of the 3 strains...but need to finish/cure/smoke before I can make a honest evaluation.
> 
> I have heard good things about candy-cane....I may try that next year


 I will definitely follow along thanks!


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 30, 2014)

Down sized to 30 gallon geos , Instead of going In the ground. Dont want to stink up the neighbohood too much this year.

Gsc bageed (clone) ended up out growing my Romulan timewreck cross from seed.

Gsc bagseed clone (just watered and sprayed down with compost tea.






Romulan X Timewreck 






Going to end up with a bunch of smaller bud instead of donkey dick colas cause I topped her just as she started to stretch. I didnt know mother nature was going to fuck me this year with early flowering lol .

Confused gsc bagseed #2 revegged after harvest indoors, and then put outside to do its thing.

Smelling the strongest out of the bunch so far.


----------



## rob333 (Jul 30, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Down sized this year . Dont want to stink up the neighbohood too much this year.
> 
> Gsc bageed (clone) ended up out growing my Romulan timewreck cross from seed.
> 
> ...


looking nice man


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2014)

@KushXOJ looking good bro. Nice, compost teas. Love it.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks guys . Compost teas are the shit. (No pun intended) now we wait for the bud swell . 

How often are you guys feeding maxsea ?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Thanks guys . Compost teas are the shit. (No pun intended) now we wait for the bud swell .
> 
> How often are you guys feeding maxsea ?


Im doing my light dep plants twice a week 1tbsp per gal. I water these plants everyday though. My plants in the ground have recieved only water and alfalfa meal, ewc, and seaweed extract tea. I like the maxsea though.


----------



## zest (Jul 30, 2014)

cole train


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 30, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Im doing my light dep plants twice a week 1tbsp per gal. I water these plants everyday though. My plants in the ground have recieved only water and alfalfa meal, ewc, and seaweed extract tea. I like the maxsea though.


thanks I just picked some up this past weekend and fed them I heaping tbsp on sunday. ill wait till next sunday and see what they are looking like and go from there. Im probably going to use the maxsea mainly on my plants in the smaller containers (5gals and 7gals ). They are already looking like they could use the extra nutes .


I always feel like I starve my plants lol im going to bump it yp this year tho in hopes of denser buds


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 30, 2014)

zest said:


> cole train


#upskirt #shesathickone #datasstho


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 30, 2014)

Good to see you are still out there kicking it Kush! Have you heard from DirrtyD this season?


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 31, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> #upskirt #shesathickone #datasstho


 BahaHaHa thats funny right there! my coffee just about came out my nose!


----------



## fumble (Jul 31, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Good to see you are still out there kicking it Kush! Have you heard from DirrtyD this season?


been wondering about him myself Angry. Hope all is well with him


----------



## jfverdu (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Bones45 (Jul 31, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> So you outdoor growers with kids under 8 , did you have to convince your wife (if married ) to grow big ? I'm lucky she doesn't really complain about my 2 plants (shoulda been 4). It's funny just 3 weeks ago my son had his friends over and was introducing them to the plants. His sister is 10 she was there. All I heard was " Ya these are jalapeños and these are 'I guess tomatoes' but they suck "
> Now I haven't seen them come over lately. I feel some sort of something . Just wondering .....


LOL..I have a three year old. My wife "tolerates it" as she doesn't partake. The key thing is that her aunt got me into growing and gave me the ahem..materials.. to begin. Ever since then, I keep things on the DL as much as possible -- keep things discrete.. and playing things cool. You should always use the angle of "well.. I don't want to spend on the money on buying it, so its easier and more cost effective to grow it!" LOL.. 

Should be good for the next couple of years...

my sisters....


----------



## jfverdu (Jul 31, 2014)

jfverdu said:


> View attachment 3217628 View attachment 3217641 View attachment 3217642 View attachment 3217644


1ST PLANT OG KUSH 2nd plant N.Y. diesel 3rd cookies 4th plant is cherry pie I use coco and canna coco a and b


----------



## CwT (Jul 31, 2014)

So i think i have a female on the left and def a male on the right (showing balls ) ( about 2 weeks younger ) butterfly bush in the middle. 




plant on right




plant on left




Got them in new bigger pots then last post.

 

any suggestions? all look good?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 31, 2014)

CwT said:


> So i think i have a female on the left and def a male on the right (showing balls ) ( about 2 weeks younger ) butterfly bush in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 3217661
> 
> ...



I suggest u kill that male!


----------



## Bones45 (Jul 31, 2014)

757growin said:


> I suggest u kill that male!


Yes! but carefully! The plant will shed when its moved or touched, so get it out of there, quickly and slowly.. and better hope its not a windy day ----


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 31, 2014)

Bones45 said:


> Yes! but carefully! The plant will shed when its moved or touched, so get it out of there, quickly and slowly.. and better hope its not a windy day ----


His other plant doesnt have any pistils yet. So no reason to be so careful about it.

@CwT If you dont want seeds then soak the immediate area (and possible female) down with water. Water kills pollen


----------



## youngDee (Jul 31, 2014)

I see a lot of people with great looking buds on their ladys. Where about are you guys? Im in the central valley 209, anyone know when my bitchez will start budding? Its my first OD grow


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 31, 2014)

youngDee said:


> I see a lot of people with great looking buds on their ladys. Where about are you guys? Im in the central valley 209, anyone know when my bitchez will start budding? Its my first OD grow


Mine are preflowering heavy now. Around here some strains should start flowering in the next week or 2. Others may not start til end of August. My haze and heavy sativa strain havent even showed preflowers yet. only 1 actually. Showed his balls today.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 31, 2014)

But captain I need more veg time! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## youngDee (Jul 31, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Mine are preflowering heavy now. Around here some strains should start flowering in the next week or 2. Others may not start til end of August. My haze and heavy sativa strain havent even showed preflowers yet. only 1 actually. Showed his balls today.


Cool, thanks... mine have also been pre flowering like crazy for a little over 2 weeks now. I hope I see something soon. It feels like its taking very long lol, but I guess it beats the hell out of paying a shit load of money to run equipment indoors.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 31, 2014)

Doggie update...
Well I'm happy to report that Marley is100% back to normal. The swelling is 98% gone, I'm having a hell of a time keeping her occupied and resting. So this morning she's back to being an outdoor dog again, I gave her a "clean bill of health" for my sanity. I tell you that dog is tough, she never skipped a beat.
TMB-


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 31, 2014)

youngDee said:


> Cool, thanks... mine have also been pre flowering like crazy for a little over 2 weeks now. I hope I see something soon. It feels like its taking very long lol, but I guess it beats the hell out of paying a shit load of money to run equipment indoors.


You should be seeing flowers form shortly, dont trip. It takes even longer when you have to cover/uncover a greenhouse everyday to keep them flowering lol.i try not to go around the plants often. They grow faster lol. I just water, foliar feed and inspect for pests/mold.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 31, 2014)

All of mine are in the first couple weeks of flower, with the tops starting to twist here in KY.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 31, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Doggie update...
> Well I'm happy to report that Marley is100% back to normal. The swelling is 98% gone, I'm having a hell of a time keeping her occupied and resting. So this morning she's back to being an outdoor dog again, I gave her a "clean bill of health" for my sanity. I tell you that dog is tough, she never skipped a beat.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3217693


glad to here ya dog is ok !!


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 31, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> All of mine are in the first couple weeks of flower, with the tops starting to twist here in KY.


we got a few early strain- poison warps - budding good now also


----------



## youngDee (Jul 31, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You should be seeing flowers form shortly, dont trip. It takes even longer when you have to cover/uncover a greenhouse everyday to keep them flowering lol.i try not to go around the plants often. They grow faster lol. I just water, foliar feed and inspect for pests/mold.


I almost put up some pvc last month so I could tarp them, n speed it up. Im glad I didnt tho lol... its bad enough that with these temps over 100, I have to water everyday. Fresno is a bit hotter then modesto how often do you have to water?


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm right by modesto and I water twice a week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 31, 2014)

@youngDee I have to water the plants in the light dep once a day. Heavy water in th morning. And if it gets 105 or above, twice day. Heavy morning. Light in the afternoon. My plants in ground get watered like twice a week. My plnts in 1 gallons get watered twice a week. 

I hired a farmhand for the north gh. Green lacewing. Cleaning up . Straight murkin' aphids. He must know the plants are grgetting closer to harvy. Because he is all up in the buds grubbin. And I removed a tomato plant and found my old praying mantis buddy in there. I moved him (or her) to another tomato plant that has recently got hit by greenflies. Glad I got some help around here. This year is like the battle of the bugs or some shit


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 31, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Doggie update...
> Well I'm happy to report that Marley is100% back to normal. The swelling is 98% gone, I'm having a hell of a time keeping her occupied and resting. So this morning she's back to being an outdoor dog again, I gave her a "clean bill of health" for my sanity. I tell you that dog is tough, she never skipped a beat.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3217693


Give her a big hug and kiss....


----------



## youngDee (Jul 31, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @youngDee I have to water the plants in the light dep once a day. Heavy water in th morning. And if it gets 105 or above, twice day. Heavy morning. Light in the afternoon. My plants in ground get watered like twice a week. My plnts in 1 gallons get watered twice a week.
> 
> I hired a farmhand for the north gh. Green lacewing. Cleaning up . Straight murkin' aphids. He must know the plants are grgetting closer to harvy. Because he is all up in the buds grubbin. And I removed a tomato plant and found my old praying mantis buddy in there. I moved him (or her) to another tomato plant that has recently got hit by greenflies. Glad I got some help around here. This year is like the battle of the bugs or some shit


Haha, I got a couple mantis homies helping in the garden myself lol... the heat out here in the CV is no joke... i miss when my plants were in 3 gallon buckets n I only watered twice a week. How many gallons do you give the ones in the ground on a daily basis? I got some 10 footers and cant help but feel as if im under watering. I feel if I gave them more I would water less, but then again I worry about over watering. Lol


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 31, 2014)

I have about a month left of long days of 13/11. We never go less than 11/13 though.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 31, 2014)

youngDee said:


> Haha, I got a couple mantis homies helping in the garden myself lol... the heat out here in the CV is no joke... i miss when my plants were in 3 gallon buckets n I only watered twice a week. How many gallons do you give the ones in the ground on a daily basis? I got some 10 footers and cant help but feel as if im under watering. I feel if I gave them more I would water less, but then again I worry about over watering. Lol


I water deep. I water slow and thoroughly. My plants are small. So I give Web them 2 gallons every 3 days or so, but I also mulch heavy to keep roots cool and retain moisture. Working great so far. Plants growing like crazy.i hope they bud in like 2 weeks. Your ten footers should be watered heavy and deep.


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Jul 31, 2014)

Queen Bee on the left has been drinking 10 gallons a day past few days.


----------



## zest (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 31, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @youngDee I have to water the plants in the light dep once a day. Heavy water in th morning. And if it gets 105 or above, twice day. Heavy morning. Light in the afternoon. My plants in ground get watered like twice a week. My plnts in 1 gallons get watered twice a week.
> 
> I hired a farmhand for the north gh. Green lacewing. Cleaning up . Straight murkin' aphids. He must know the plants are grgetting closer to harvy. Because he is all up in the buds grubbin. And I removed a tomato plant and found my old praying mantis buddy in there. I moved him (or her) to another tomato plant that has recently got hit by greenflies. Glad I got some help around here. This year is like the battle of the bugs or some shit


Hey Fresno what are you doing for the "Green lacewings"? I've never seen them before this year on my girls. Last night I noticed them on my girls need to know what to use to control them.
Thanks buddy,
TMB-


----------



## doubletake (Jul 31, 2014)

Jbirds killing it!!!!!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like I'm going to have to be chopping the bottom soon . I guess make it lollipop ? I'm think I'm going to transfer to 5 gallon or is it late ?


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm waiting for the answer cuz one of mine has done this, too.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 31, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Good to see you are still out there kicking it Kush! Have you heard from DirrtyD this season?


Yea I'm still out here making things happen. Sadly I haven't seen him around on here, but then again this is like the only thread I come to when on riu. Maybe I'll smell his trees in the wind come October. I hope everything's good with him.


----------



## fumble (Jul 31, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Fresno what are you doing for the "Green lacewings"? I've never seen them before this year on my girls. Last night I noticed them on my girls need to know what to use to control them.
> Thanks buddy,
> TMB-
> View attachment 3217998


I thought green lacewings were good? At least their larvae are


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 31, 2014)

Green lace wings are a beneficial insect. I seed them though I think that I've enough naturally occurring already.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## zest (Jul 31, 2014)

quantum kush


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 31, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Fresno what are you doing for the "Green lacewings"? I've never seen them before this year on my girls. Last night I noticed them on my girls need to know what to use to control them.
> Thanks buddy,
> TMB-
> View attachment 3217998


They mainly live in a shade tree by my flower bed. Hopefully they ley eggs in the gh. I need the larvae for aphid control. Are they infesting your garden? As long as there is only a few then it should be fine.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 31, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Green lace wings are a beneficial insect. I seed them though I think that I've enough naturally occurring already.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Excellent! I've never seen them before. Thanks for the help.
TMB-


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 31, 2014)

The adults feed on nectar and pollen and lay eggs on infested plants.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 1, 2014)

time to transplant with all the roots coming out the bottoms of the containers ,they are good, healthy, white and fussy just like i like to see them


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Aug 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Doggie update...
> Well I'm happy to report that Marley is100% back to normal. The swelling is 98% gone, I'm having a hell of a time keeping her occupied and resting. So this morning she's back to being an outdoor dog again, I gave her a "clean bill of health" for my sanity. I tell you that dog is tough, she never skipped a beat.
> TMB-


Glad to see that Marley has recovered....hope she learns not to chase rattlers again


----------



## 757growin (Aug 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Excellent! I've never seen them before. Thanks for the help.
> TMB-


If you have an orchard supply store. They sell their ladybugs mixed with lace wings


----------



## JCS57 (Aug 1, 2014)

White widow has her first buds


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 1, 2014)

A TMB update...
This is a happy day on the TMB farm, no more tucking and pulling in the SCROG. If I get a branch or two that get out of control, no worries I'll tuck and pull. But the EVERYDAY tucking and pulling is over, time to sit back and watch them explode! 

This crazy dog has learned about cooling off in the summers heat.
TMB-


----------



## JCS57 (Aug 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> A TMB update...
> This is a happy day on the TMB farm, no more tucking and pulling in the SCROG. If I get a branch or two that get out of control, no worries I'll tuck and pull. But the EVERYDAY tucking and pulling is over, time to sit back and watch them explode!
> 
> This crazy dog has learned about cooling off in the summers heat.
> ...


That's what I need for my mutts does it come in a size that holds six


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 1, 2014)

Gave them 2 gallons each water with Dyna Gro Protekt. Give them a lil sumthin to help fight the heat.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 1, 2014)

JCS57 said:


> That's what I need for my mutts does it come in a size that holds six


Here you go...


TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 1, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 1, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Here we go!
> View attachment 3218636


Nice, we walked through and checked all the plants last night and everything is still full veg 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 1, 2014)

we got a few budding now and all the rest looking like they are going to start in the next week or 2


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 1, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to be chopping the bottom soon . I guess make it lollipop ? I'm think I'm going to transfer to 5 gallon or is it late ? View attachment 3218150 View attachment 3218151 View attachment 3218153


TMG or do you prefer 5150? The bottom is going to ripen before the top, yes? It revegged, yes? If you chop the ripe part and leave the tops to finish you'll dry the bottom ripe portion on screens cause you won't have stems to hang? How much more do you think the tops will give you? I'm thinking when my bottom portion is done, which is at least 80% of the bush, I'm going to sacrifice my tops for the greater good and I'm lazy and cannot be bothered. 

That is my answer.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> TMG or do you prefer 5150? The bottom is going to ripen before the top, yes? It revegged, yes? If you chop the ripe part and leave the tops to finish you'll dry the bottom ripe portion on screens cause you won't have stems to hang? How much more do you think the tops will give you? I'm thinking when my bottom portion is done, which is at least 80% of the bush, I'm going to sacrifice my tops for the greater good and I'm lazy and cannot be bothered.
> 
> That is my answer.


And this is how the student becomes the teacher......


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Aug 1, 2014)

heres update on my plots there getting big im getting anxious cuz they havent done there fly over my area yet i hope they don't spot em


----------



## mmjmon (Aug 1, 2014)

I think the windchime is really helping. Do you think I should put up another one?


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Aug 1, 2014)

doublejj said:


> And this is how the student becomes the teacher......


Hardly the teacher. I have 3 plants that have tops that revegged and the bottoms are maturing. However, I just studied the three and I overestimated and their new revegged tops amount to maybe 10% of the whole bush so I made a logical, executive decision based on my needs and my temperament in regard to their lack of perfection.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Hardly the teacher. I have 3 plants that have tops that revegged and the bottoms are maturing. However, I just studied the three and I overestimated and their new revegged tops amount to maybe 10% of the whole bush so I made a logical, executive decision based on my needs and my temperament in regard to their lack of perfection.


It's always good to feel in control.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 1, 2014)

Top dressed the youngest ladies with some ewc and watered it in with some Maxsea. Gonna start mixing some soil for these plants going into 7 gallon pots. Let it cook for a couple weeks and transplant and then watch the magic happen. They are gonna be bushy as fuck since I topped early and I'm LSTing them this go around.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 1, 2014)

Well, it seems like the logical answer for me.....maybe if it were my only plants maybe I'd try what 5150 suggested but I think Purple Urkel alone will meet my needs for a year so the other 9 are pure greed. Oink, oink.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

FMILY's LACon:




and this one is in the ground:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> FMILY's LACon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LACon looks really healthy and bushy. The other one looks good, too. What is it?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

More LA Con, Jesus OG, Scott's OG, Blue Dream and Quantum Kush


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 1, 2014)

Mo, do you find Blue Dream smells peppery?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 1, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Top dressed the youngest ladies with some ewc and watered it in with some Maxsea. Gonna start mixing some soil for these plants going into 7 gallon pots. Let it cook for a couple weeks and transplant and then watch the magic happen. They are gonna be bushy as fuck since I topped early and I'm LSTing them this go around.
> View attachment 3218817
> 
> View attachment 3218820


Is it legal to make clones and sell them to other patients with valid recommendations?


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh hell yea ! nice show everyone !


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, you can donate overages to other patients. Clippings could be considered overages.

My Blue Dream cut (from Mithrandir) smells like sweet blueberry syrup. The high is so tranquil too!!

Picked up the cuts from Mithrandir the same time I got the LA Con cuts from TWS and FMILY at the LA Cup.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Yes, you can donate overages to other patients. Clippings could be considered overages.
> 
> My Blue Dream cut (from Mithrandir) smells like sweet blueberry syrup. The high is so tranquil too!!


That is good to know, thanks, Mo.

My BD smells like pepper. Hmm...maybe it isn't BD....


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

@TWS - do you hear from Mithrandir? I want to know how his Jesus OG cut turned out.


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2014)

Him and I never really talk much. Mostly see him in the Ca forum messing with Dan Kone ...lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 1, 2014)

@S'Manta TMG is good. But ya I'm gonna chop the bottom first. And ya this baby revegged all right. I had look upside down at it. So I'm gonna chop the bottom and see how the tops fare out . Maybe gonna need support as in sticks , but even if its minimal output from the tops , I want to see what happens.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 1, 2014)

TMG...when are you gonna do it? I think mine have another week or two so I might sit back and observe your method. Will you keep me up to date? Please??


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 1, 2014)

That's a good question. But once I see less White hairs and close to cloudy glands then it will be ready. Or maybe clear ..more energizing high (supposedly). 

As a matter of fact here's something I chopped couple days ago. But because it had caterpillar shit. I took compressed air to the plant after


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 1, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> That's a good question. But once I see less White hairs and close to cloudy glands then it will be ready. Or maybe clear ..more energizing high (supposedly).
> 
> As a matter of fact here's something I chopped couple days ago. But because it had caterpillar shit. I took compressed air to the plant after


One of my first plants this year, Ice Berry, got the catapillars on several colas before I found RIU and BT and I chopped her and she is my favorite so far. Tastes delish and on a drive to LA I forgot where I was going. I am proud to say that I make that drive once a month, too, so forgetting was huge and a sign of how good she is, IMHO.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, I posted this in the wrong thread this morning, but anyways. Here's an August 1st cola shot, this one is a ahead of the rest. But all my plants are back to the green colour that I want them.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 1, 2014)

Bo, what does that cola measure?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Bo, what does that cola measure?


Ugh Oh.....I hate that question!.....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 1, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Ugh Oh.....I hate that question!.....


In this case, size matters.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Bo, what does that cola measure?


Im thinking between 24-30 inches, I'll measure later tonight and get back to you.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 1, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Im thinking between 24-30 inches, I'll measure later tonight and get back to you.


Thanks...I'm curious. Great job.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 1, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Im thinking between 24-30 inches, I'll measure later tonight and get back to you.


From seed ?


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 1, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> From seed ?


 yes sir, started seeds march 21st.


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 1, 2014)

Seeds first put in bowl of warm water in early May. Put in the ground with 2 or less nodes on May 23rd during the morning. Remember the day clearly due a significant graduation to attend to that evening. Things have gone great. Absolutely stellar and it's a pleasure to have some others who appreciate this plant as much as I do to share such a blessed grow and all around blessed experience. It's not rocket science rather it's a matter of a little know how, a little hands on trial & error, and the gumption to get it done. Get it done when some days you'd rather flop out on the couch early or maybe sleep in for a change. But don't mistake that for complaining. Nothing but grateful for this little chapter in my life. An epic chapter for me personally. Hat tip to all you who frequent here.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks...I'm curious. Great job.


thanks, i think its 80% genetics, and 20% my ability to keep her alive lol


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 1, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> thanks, i think its 80% genetics, and 20% my ability to keep her alive lol


Don't sell yourself short...it's probably closer to 50/50.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Don't sell yourself short...it's probably closer to 50/50.


 thanks your probably right considering last year i had more bud on my cola than my sister got off three plants of the same strain.


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2014)

I gotta share and contribute to all the great shows .

The green house is finally out of revegg and showing 5 fingers. If they can vegg for a couple more weeks with the stretch they'll be ok . I added a few pinch hitters .



The side yard is doing great and most of the potted plants are starting to flower. The Cherry pies are still vegging but it won't be long. They haven't skipped a beat in 100* plus weather and get water once a day. I up rooted my squash and cucumbers in the side yard due to them having PM . My gardenias are growing finally and seem to be healthy.

Blue Heron.





Huckle berry



Cherry pies












Last update pics





Thanks everyone for sharing and making a great thread. Good to hear folks feel at home and this is the only thread they come too. They outdoor crew is the best crew..


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Im thinking between 24-30 inches, I'll measure later tonight and get back to you.


 What strain is that ? Sativa ?


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 1, 2014)

the cola is only 20" right now @S'Manta


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 1, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> the cola is only 20" right now @S'Manta


ONLY?????   Amazing. Great job. Maybe one day I can do that.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> What strain is that ? Sativa ?


Its called white grizzly, from a small scale breeder kootenay mountain seed co. its 70%sativa 30% indica


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2014)

Very nice. Can't wait to see her fill in. do you know the approx. flowering time ?


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 1, 2014)

6-8 weeks, it's really fast. last year it finished sept 9th, ( but I like mostly cloudy trichs) this plant is 2 weeks ahead of the one last year.


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 2, 2014)

Denver County Fair. 
http://www.denvercountyfair.org/pot-pavilion/

Blue Ribbons for pot growing. Look at all the catagories to win ribbons. I have to get my times lower to enter the joint rolling contest.


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Aug 2, 2014)

The pix in silhouette is P Urkel
The other one is AK47


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> The pix in silhouette is P Urkel
> The other one is AK47
> View attachment 3219217 View attachment 3219218


 lovely pic the first one


----------



## doublejj (Aug 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> The pix in silhouette is P Urkel
> The other one is AK47
> View attachment 3219217 View attachment 3219218


Sexy.....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 2, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> lovely pic the first one


Thanks...


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 2, 2014)

I posted the recipe up for this blackberry cobbler on my thread page 17. This stuff is the bomb and you can use whatever fruit you desire.


----------



## fumble (Aug 2, 2014)

Niice jBird  Will def have to give it a try 

beautiful pics S'manta


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's the og kush just started flower and my mix which is sinmints x headband


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 2, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Here's the og kush just started flower and my mix which is sinmints x headband


I love it when the plants look bushy, healthy and happy like yours do. 
What size pots are they in? Another good looking grow.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 2, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> yes sir, started seeds march 21st.


I like to plant on that date for a while now


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 2, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I like to plant on that date for a while now


Me too!First day of spring


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I love it when the plants look bushy, healthy and happy like yours do.
> What size pots are they in? Another good looking grow.


It's like a 100 gallon I just keep throwing soil in and out came miss og


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 2, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> It's like a 100 gallon I just keep throwing soil in and out came miss og


I gotta think bigger next year.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I gotta think bigger next year.


I wish I would have started earlier


----------



## fumble (Aug 2, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Me too!First day of spring


why yes it is...and my birthday  a girl I grew up with birthday was the 20th...we always used to argue over who's bday was the first day of spring. Technically, hers, but mine is the first FULL day of Spring


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 2, 2014)

fumble said:


> why yes it is...and my birthday  a girl I grew up with birthday was the 20th...we always used to argue over who's bday was the first day of spring. Technically, hers, but mine is the first FULL day of Spring


I think yours is the first day, she's just the last day of winter. My birthday is the winter solstice


----------



## fumble (Aug 2, 2014)

See! I told her so


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2014)

Rain in the desert today...sooo nice...








Did you see that single track ? Moto up !


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 2, 2014)

@S'Manta I'm right behind ya.my indica doms just started flowering. My hawaiian skunk hazes and bahia blackhead are still full veg. Sex unknown.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 2, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @S'Manta I'm right behind ya.my indica doms just started flowering. My hawaiian skunk hazes and bahia blackhead are still full veg. Sex unknown.


Oh, good. It is good to know. We are pretty similar in climate and knowing yours are doing what mine are doing is reassuring...for me. 
So, we really are looking at October to harvest. Late October for some. Oy...I hate waiting.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Oh, good. It is good to know. We are pretty similar in climate and knowing yours are doing what mine are doing is reassuring...for me.
> So, we really are looking at October to harvest. Late October for some. Oy...I hate waiting.


Alot of mine should be done september 20th +/-. The hazes and bahia blackhead should be around halloween haha.should get pretty large for late starts. 
I should start some more quick flowering seeds and throw them in the ground after I harvest. Hmmmmm....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 2, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Alot of mine should be done september 20th +/-. The hazes and bahia blackhead should be around halloween haha.should get pretty large for late starts.
> I should start some more quick flowering seeds and throw them in the ground after I harvest. Hmmmmm....


Not me. I'm taking a break. I feel tied down and every time I leave the house, I worry. It is stressful even when its legal.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 2, 2014)

Well yours are monsters compared to mine.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 2, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Well yours are monsters compared to mine.


You flatter me... Dwarfs, except for P Urkel, compared to some of these over achievers...hehe. 
BTW, you guys were right to advise me to transplant. PUrkel has grown a lot and so have all the others I transplanted.
FF...you are a helluva nice guy. You were the first person I reached out to for advice and it was spot on and given freely in a friendly manner. You made it comfie for an awkward newbie.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm about a month and a half away from harvest. Indica doms are packing weight now. Smell really diesel-ly and lemony


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 3, 2014)

Blue Ribbon Pipes


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 3, 2014)

This will be my event. I'm practicing several times a day.


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Oh, good. It is good to know. We are pretty similar in climate and knowing yours are doing what mine are doing is reassuring...for me.
> So, we really are looking at October to harvest. Late October for some. Oy...I hate waiting.



Oh your not similar in climate...... lol if hot weather makes you cranky I wouldn't want to see you in fres's hood in mid august... lol


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> Oh your not similar in climate...... lol if hot weather makes you cranky I wouldn't want to see you in fres's hood in mid august... lol


TWS, FF and I have almost the exact same climate. The city of Fresno is about 70mi NW of me.  
I'm cranky when it is hot in EVERYONE'S hood in August, except for @ruby fruit 's hood, it is winter/spring in Oz.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2014)

You got that right sam....I guess u guys prob get it colder than us to but these -1 nights are quite chilly in aust but the days are sunny and awesome weather for days out in the boat or watching local sport


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 3, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3219986 You got that right sam....I guess u guys prob get it colder than us to but these -1 nights are quite chilly in aust but the days are sunny and awesome weather for days out in the boat or watching local sport


So when's your summer

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh, Im sorry... For some reason I thought you were in Colorado. ? In that case you deserve to be cranky. I am finding out in my older age heat bothers me a lot more. We barley have broke 100+ this year so far and 90 bugs the shit out of me but it's very humid.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 3, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3219986 You got that right sam....I guess u guys prob get it colder than us to but these -1 nights are quite chilly in aust but the days are sunny and awesome weather for days out in the boat or watching local sport


Ruby, without divulging where you are, how far from Perth are you? Some fabulous surfing down there.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> Oh, Im sorry... For some reason I thought you were in Colorado. ? In that case you deserve to be cranky. I am finding out in my older age heat bothers me a lot more. We barley have broke 100+ this year so far and 90 bugs the shit out of me but it's very humid.


TWS, if I were in Co. I'd be at the fair.


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

A rainy Sunday morning sunrise.






Ok, back to doing some reading on DWC nutrients, RO vs tap and top off methods.


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> TWS, if I were in Co. I'd be at the fair.



Maybe that's why I thought that. Do you ever go to a cannabis cup ? It won't be long before we have our own fairs.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> A rainy Sunday morning sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have TS as a possibility, here. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> So when's your summer
> 
> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


Summer for us is generally between mid to late oct through to march the hottest months are between dec and feb generally as a rule most strains start flowering near end of feb and finish anywhere between late march to early april.if seeds go in during oct that can give us a good 4 months flowering


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Ruby, without divulging where you are, how far from Perth are you? Some fabulous surfing down there.


Yeah sam perth is awesome I lived in that state as a kid for a few years.....im in south aust


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow that's where I need a winter house

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Wow that's where I need a winter house
> 
> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


I can grow in your winter


Im the chump.everyone else is above me jk lol


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> A rainy Sunday morning sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are those your cherry pies in the first pic?


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

I can grow in your summer .


Im the guy below her and she is always on top....


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 3, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I can grow in your winter
> 
> 
> Im the chump.everyone else is above me jk lol


I'm growing in yours now lol

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> are those your cherry pies in the first pic?



yes sir.


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 3, 2014)

thought id drop in and show some veggie pics of some of my girls (purple kush) gunna need support soon, im already having branches crack from the weight of the beasts lol


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 3, 2014)

God damn they are a beautiful plant, I love how they seem to have their own blue glow to them. Are everyone's CP cuts? Or can you buy seeds? @TWS


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 3, 2014)

bf80255 said:


> thought id drop in and show some veggie pics of some of my girls (purple kush) gunna need support soon, im already having branches crack from the weight of the beasts lol


They look nice now who's trolling lol j/k


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

bf80255 said:


> thought id drop in and show some veggie pics of some of my girls (purple kush) gunna need support soon, im already having branches crack from the weight of the beasts lol



Holy shit ! very nice!


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> God damn they are a beautiful plant, I love how they seem to have their own blue glow to them. Are everyone's CP cuts? Or can you buy seeds? @TWS



I think Cherry pie is a cut only but there is Cherry kush that might be a Seed ( two different things ). I would have to google in "seed finder" to remember.

I think the blue hue is just the lighting in the morning.


Are you in CA, we can get you one.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> I think Cherry pie is a cut only but there is Cherry kush that might be a Seed ( two different things ). I would have to google in "seed finder" to remember.
> 
> I think the blue hue is just the lighting in the morning.
> 
> ...


No I'm in Canada, I wish I was in ca sometimes, it would be easy to share genetics!


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

We'll if you ever come down.


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

Im gonna seed a huckle berry X cherry pie, Maybe we could get that to ya.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> I can grow in your summer .
> 
> 
> Im the guy below her and she is always on top....


got a good giggle tws lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

Yea ! Im almost worded that wrong and the TMB would be questioning my sexuality again . LOL


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> We'll if you ever come down.


Ya lol there's still that big guarded border between us, they frown upon things like bringing cannabis plants across.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 3, 2014)

I would love to make it to a BBQ one time though, maybe In a couple years I'll be able to!


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 3, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Ya lol there's still that big guarded border between us, they frown upon things like bringing cannabis plants across.


Is that y I keep hearing about this green tape shaking my head. Gosh


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 3, 2014)

Who wants to see my late addition


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

yea but you can have it unrooted in a paper towel and wet ziplock and pretty much put it any wheres. I know though. probably not worth it.


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Who wants to see my late addition




What the hell you gonna do with that ?  Curious to see how big she will get. I just Threw out a couple of small pinch hitters. lets see what they do


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> What the hell you gonna do with that ?  Curious to see how big she will get. I just Threw out a couple of small pinch hitters. lets see what they do


Haven't figured out yet was gonna put inside but I wanna see how big it gets outside this late


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> Maybe that's why I thought that. Do you ever go to a cannabis cup ? It won't be long before we have our own fairs.


Never been to a cannabis cup.....I just read where legalizing pot for all will be on our ballot, 2016.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2014)

..


BcDigger said:


> I would love to make it to a BBQ one time though, maybe In a couple years I'll be able to!


Each BBQ is a one shot deal.....there is no guarantee of another. You should consider this BBQ to be the last one, none of us getting any younger....


----------



## fumble (Aug 3, 2014)

Good Sunday morning everyone  My camera is broke, so no pics, but my outdoor is coming along nicely. Got the skeleton for my greenhouse up, and shade cloth on the sides. It is about 15 x 16 or so. I have two unknown Mikey's, and about 6 of FM's SourHawaiin. Plus 3 of his Mamadude x Cougars, and some Arizona Morning Glory and Crossroads #3 seedlings. Probably gonna put the seedlings in a topsy turvy strawberry planter. 

The Mikey's and SH are going to go into the ground (finally) and possibly SCROG them


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

Holly cow mrs Fumble, that's a nice garden you have there . Nice strains too. Im sure FM is humbled. You are special to have that sour hawaiin. he wasn't gonna give it to me at one point in time. He finally gave in but I still don't have one.. lol  He cooked it in the sun when it was rooting.
your grow looks to be a sweet one . Nice green house size., Is this a little garden ?


----------



## fumble (Aug 3, 2014)

why thank you TWS  not the garden I was planning on, but it will do nicely. they were supposed to be at least twice as big as they are now, but I will still get a decent harvest.

...I am very grateful to have the SH strain in my garden. It def is some killer smoke. My last indoor sucked badly - problem after problem - and I ended up having to do a milk wash, then peroxide wash for the pm. But the smoke still turned out good. I so can't wait to see what it REALLY can do!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> Holly cow mrs Fumble, that's a nice garden you have there . Nice strains too. Im sure FM is humbled. You are special to have that sour hawaiin. he wasn't gonna give it to me at one point in time. He finally gave in but I still don't have one.. lol  He cooked it in the sun when it was rooting.
> your grow looks to be a sweet one . Nice green house size., Is this a little garden ?



The sour Hawaiian is bomb! My favorite of his strains


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

doublejj said:


> ..
> 
> Each BBQ is a one shot deal.....there is no guarantee of another. You should consider this BBQ to be the last one, none of us getting any younger....



 that's cause 3/4 ot it are old people and the rest the whipper snappers.... don't worry jj, they will continue to get together.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 3, 2014)

Add 2 Fireballs to that list within the next week Fumble.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> that's cause 3/4 ot it are old people and the rest the whipper snappers.... don't worry jj, they will continue to get together.


One of these times I'll just leave the pig roaster out there & won't bring it home....


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 3, 2014)

A couple from this morning that are close to the homestead.


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

doublejj said:


> One of these times I'll just leave the pig roaster out there & won't bring it home....



Ahhhhhh, stop... your making me all teary eyed n shit.........


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> Ahhhhhh, stop... your making me all teary eyed n shit.........


Ah...I'm just feeling old and cranky today....it'll pass.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Ah...I'm just feeling old and cranky today....it'll pass.....


I'm probably overdue for another visit to the farm. I feel 10 years younger being around those guys..! lol


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 3, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Ah...I'm just feeling old and cranky today....it'll pass.....


I felt like that the other day. It didn't last. Whew


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 3, 2014)

It's been 10 or so days so here is my progress.
7/4/14
 

7/14/14
 

7/24/14
 

8/3/14


----------



## fumble (Aug 3, 2014)

Niice ABM...starting to fill it in 

...whenever's clever...can't wait to add the Fireballs!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 3, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> It's been 10 or so days so here is my progress.
> 7/4/14
> View attachment 3220202
> 
> ...


They are fatter and bigger. Woohoo.. Looking really good, ABM.
What are the pink flowers?


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Ah...I'm just feeling old and cranky today....it'll pass.....


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> They are fatter and bigger. Woohoo.. Looking really good, ABM.
> What are the pink flowers?


I have no idea.. LOL something that grew from my neighbors side. I use it to cover their view.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2014)

TWS said:


>


Having a "Get Off My Lawn" day....


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

daammmn..... that's a cranky day..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> daammmn..... that's a cranky day..


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hot and crazy up here hottest july on record along with thunderstorms and fire all over we can see the sun but it has been orange from all the smoke.Normally we are dry but we have had some humidity as well 70 percent humidity last tuesday and 105 degrees with smoke it has been tough to work outside everyday,here is a couple of pics from tuesday and wedensday.View attachment 3220300


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 3, 2014)

COUPLE more


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2014)

That's exactly how I'm feeling today crossfad.....


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 3, 2014)

JJ yes I am a bit cranky had a half day off this week just now got back in from work and we are getting hammered from the lighting I counted 8 fires from my house looking up at the mountain range scary then we got alittle rain so we made a quick hoop house for the deps.Then more lighting and lots of new fires.O well mother nature rules and my plants are good so I will go take a bong rip and get back in a good mood.Happy sunday everyone take care.


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 3, 2014)

Abm oleanders pink flowers freewaybush super hardy


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I felt like that the other day. It didn't last. Whew


I'm glad your feeling better Sam....... But Girls are allowed to have moods....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm trying to 'Like' myself out of it.....


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 3, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I'm trying to 'Like' myself out of it.....


This help?


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> It's been 10 or so days so here is my progress.
> 7/4/14
> View attachment 3220202
> 
> ...



Man they grow fast ! moving right along ! Hey that plant by the fence looks like a mj plant with flowers from here. are you putting flowers on your plants ? haja


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> This help?
> View attachment 3220359
> View attachment 3220360


oh dankness.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2014)

^^Like^^


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> JJ yes I am a bit cranky had a half day off this week just now got back in from work and we are getting hammered from the lighting I counted 8 fires from my house looking up at the mountain range scary then we got alittle rain so we made a quick hoop house for the deps.Then more lighting and lots of new fires.O well mother nature rules and my plants are good so I will go take a bong rip and get back in a good mood.Happy sunday everyone take care.





crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3220301 View attachment 3220302 Hot and crazy up here hottest july on record along with thunderstorms and fire all over we can see the sun but it has been orange from all the smoke.Normally we are dry but we have had some humidity as well 70 percent humidity last tuesday and 105 degrees with smoke it has been tough to work outside everyday,here is a couple of pics from tuesday and wedensday.View attachment 3220298View attachment 3220300





crossfade69 said:


> Abm oleanders pink flowers freewaybush super hardy




Crap, I didn't even see you sneak in there . awesome pictures. The fire sky sucks though. scary stuff. I was trying like a sob to rememeber the name of the freeway plant.... thank you.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2014)

Pic of the day !


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 3, 2014)

Tws thanks yes the fire sky is scary I think they have the upper hand on it now.One other big one burning just not as close still get the smoke.If we get some blue skies I will take some new pics things are looking good.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 3, 2014)

I've got a wicked fantasy football league going. Wish we could get some of you guys in it, but there aren't many that I feel comfortable exchanging emails with, lol. Hell of a league we are looking to get up to 12 players.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 3, 2014)

Crossfade, it's been the coolest summer period on record here in Kentucky.


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 3, 2014)

Smidge that is weird the weather everywhere is all over the place I like the heat just not the smoke but at least I am not a fire fighter they are dropping like flies up here heat stoke and all kinds of other issues.It is a tough year for those guys.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 3, 2014)

Fresh air helps my cranky demeanours. Hope all is well outdoor thread


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Ah...I'm just feeling old and cranky today....it'll pass.....


 cmon jj man I talk like that sometimes and im only 41 my wife says if I continue talking negative like that ill talk myself into death...chin up bro much love from someone who hasn't met you in person ...yet


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks Ruby....I am feeling better
As long as I'm talking about it everything is ok....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2014)

while I still wake up to this everyday im happy.......ok back to the bud porn


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Grobda (Aug 4, 2014)

August 3 - KC45s getting taller and taller, no signs of sex yet. Heavyweight Fast and Vast are flowering hard and getting stinky in a good way.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 4, 2014)

So many beautiful plants, I like to take in the variety of techniques used, learned a lot from this thread just looking through the pics. Mornings in the GH are so awesome, love the fresh smell. The tahoe og and blue hash are taking off early. Smile  its contagious!!


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 4, 2014)

I want a greenhouse!!!!


----------



## strongpakk (Aug 4, 2014)

first grow update be proud


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2014)

@BuzzD2Kill - I have been breeding so much now that when I see flowers like that, I just want to dust them with pollen!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2014)

@strongpakk - What strain is that in picture 3?


----------



## strongpakk (Aug 4, 2014)

@Mohican purple ryder and purple kush autos


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2014)

Sweet - does it have any smell yet?


----------



## strongpakk (Aug 4, 2014)

yes very sweet ...do you think it will fatten up a little? or am i going to yield a 8th or what lol thats how its looking


----------



## TWS (Aug 4, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> So many beautiful plants, I like to take in the variety of techniques used, learned a lot from this thread just looking through the pics. Mornings in the GH are so awesome, love the fresh smell. The tahoe og and blue hash are taking off early. Smile  its contagious!!View attachment 3220913 View attachment 3220914 View attachment 3220915 View attachment 3220916 View attachment 3220917 View attachment 3220919 View attachment 3220920 View attachment 3220921 View attachment 3220922



Your greenhouse rocks !


----------



## TWS (Aug 4, 2014)

strongpakk said:


> yes very sweet ...do you think it will fatten up a little? or am i going to yield a 8th or what lol thats how its looking



You should ask Garden boss, he's the yield estimator this year. He's pretty good at it.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> You should as Garden boss, he's the yield estimator this year. He's pretty good at it.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 4, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> COUPLE more View attachment 3220303View attachment 3220306


Wow super cool pics man but I hope it stays away from you!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 4, 2014)

Spinosad on my dogs heartworm pills. 
Is it safe for that ?

Weird that I only know because of growing about spinosad .

And damn 




these calayx are damn fat !!!


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 4, 2014)

You will read conflicting results. They need a light meal prior to taking it, but the tend to vomit if they eat too much. Dose them. I had no issues with my lil Dawg the first time, but his second time she became lethargic and then vomited the pill. She didn't act right the rest of the day after we got home. I'm thinking of switching to straight ivermectin (cattle shoot wormer) and being done with it


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 4, 2014)

I've had zero issues with the triflexus.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 5, 2014)

Looking sweet mwooten, I just started putting up the trellis myself. Busy days in the garden, getting ready for the flowering to start.
TMB-


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 5, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Looking sweet mwooten, I just started putting up the trellis myself. Busy days in the garden, getting ready for the flowering to start.
> TMB-


yes sir


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 5, 2014)

How would I go about putting up trellis netting? I bought some yesterday.. My plants are starting to stretch!


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 5, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> How would I go about putting up trellis netting? I bought some yesterday.. My plants are starting to stretch!


post a pic so we can draw it for you


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 5, 2014)

An unknown sativa. She is exploding after being transplanted from a 5gal to a 20 gal.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> An unknown sativa. She is exploding after being transplanted from a 5gal to a 20 gal.  View attachment 3221762


Looking real nice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 5, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Looking real nice.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks, Wooten. I think she could have been a beastie if I knew what I was doing. I hope she doesn't turn out to be my favorite because I have no idea who she is. Jane Doe #1.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 5, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> post a pic so we can draw it for you


Yes!!! I hella like this game...


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 5, 2014)

Which one is POG, Mr sunshine?
Your plants are getting big and sure look healthy.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> An unknown sativa. She is exploding after being transplanted from a 5gal to a 20 gal.  View attachment 3221762


Yep, she's a beauty, nice job Sam. Your correct about her being a BEAST if grown in a large pot. She's happy now and should finish up real nice for you.* I think* transplanting was the best move you made this year in your garden. Your a quick learner gal WTG.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 5, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Yep, she's a beauty, nice job Sam. Your correct about her being a BEAST if grown in a large pot. She's happy now and should finish up real nice for you.* I think* transplanting was the best move you made this year in your garden. Your a quick learner gal WTG.
> TMB-


Thank you, TMB, I only learn with help from the best.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 5, 2014)

@mr sunshine Hope this helps... I had a laugh at myself drawing this.
You don't want the netting sloppy or too tight.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 5, 2014)

We're all here in a vain attempt at growing plants like jj lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thank you, TMB, I only learn with help from the best.


If you stick around here I see 100 gallon smart pots and 8-12 footers in your future....LOL.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 5, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @mr sunshine Hope this helps... I had a laugh at myself drawing this.
> You don't want the netting sloppy or too tight.


GB, I could put 4 posts into the ground to support the netting and tie the netting to each post? Or, would a wigwam support hold the netting?


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 5, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @mr sunshine Hope this helps... I had a laugh at myself drawing this.
> You don't want the netting sloppy or too tight.


Garden Boss is Spiderman? Now I know where those "Spidi-powers" come from.
TMB-


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Which one is POG, Mr sunshine?
> Your plants are getting big and sure look healthy.


The pog is the big round fat one..I think it's the sideways one!!! I was holding the camera sideways when I took one of the pics!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 5, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @mr sunshine Hope this helps... I had a laugh at myself drawing this.
> You don't want the netting sloppy or too tight.


Hell yea that helps thank you bro!!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 5, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> The pig is the big round fat one..I think it's the sideways one!!! I was holding the camera sideways when I took one of the pics!!


I like her.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> GB, I could put 4 posts into the ground to support the netting and tie the netting to each post? Or, would a wigwam support hold the netting?


I love wood post-stakes. They are fairly cheap and easy supports.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 5, 2014)

Fuck it's pouring right now


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 5, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I love wood post-stakes. They are fairly cheap and easy supports.


When do you start your flowering nutes boss? How much stretch should i anticipate?they seem really short to me!!


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> GB, I could put 4 posts into the ground to support the netting and tie the netting to each post? Or, would a wigwam support hold the netting?


This is how I've done it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## wijoey (Aug 5, 2014)

Flowering is just starting


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 5, 2014)

Love the pix everyone...yall are killin it.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 5, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> When do you start your flowering nutes boss? How much stretch should i anticipate?they seem really short to me!!


In a couple weeks (about 1/4 into flowering). Hard to say on the stretch.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2014)

I love rain pics!


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 5, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> Love the pix everyone...yall are killin it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving your light dep. Beautiful.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 5, 2014)

U beat me to saying that

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 5, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I'm loving your light dep. Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


The light deps are under the tarped cages?


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 5, 2014)

For big plants I like wire first then 4 tpost wrap with hortinova pull buds where you want them.This was last year and at this point they were Hurricane proof.Smaller plants wire is easier to work with I think hotinova is a pain at harvest but very affective.


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 5, 2014)

Is that pic from humboltlocals grow ?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 5, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3222020 View attachment 3222021 View attachment 3222023 View attachment 3222025 View attachment 3222026 For big plants I like wire first then 4 tpost wrap with hortinova pull buds where you want them.This was last year and at this point they were Hurricane proof.Smaller plants wire is easier to work with I think hotinova is a pain at harvest but very affective.


Hard for us the farmer to remove the buds at harvest.. even harder for a ripper. Great support and security. Beautiful garden cf btw!


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 5, 2014)

757 so true


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 5, 2014)

757growin said:


> Hard for us the farmer to remove the buds at harvest.. even harder for a ripper. Great support and security. Beautiful garden cf btw!


I agree there. I figure a ripper would have a hell of a time getting anything before I show up with the 870.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes rippers suck thats why I was in a tent next to them and I had my dummies set up and they looked real from a distance


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> Yes rippers suck thats why I was in a tent next to them and I had my dummies set up and they looked real from a distance


beautiful pics crossfad.....awesome sight.  and thanks for the reminder, I need to haul my 3leg fruit pickers ladder out to the farm next trip..


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 5, 2014)

There is my other dummy with the hat on and I was more wooried about the bear that took that shit right outside my tent one night I shit about as big as that when I saw it.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2014)

wear bells!.......


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 5, 2014)

Bells would help right up till my trim crew got there .I would have some explaining to do lol.I thought about bell on the plants to alert me but never did it.


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> The light deps are under the tarped cages?


Yes they are.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 5, 2014)

doublejj said:


> wear bells!.......
> View attachment 3222069


Funny as hell! Glad I kept reading It


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 5, 2014)

Rippers....FUCKING UGH...I've been on the receiving end..and I will let you all know many years ago as a dumb youngster I was on the giving end....Karma came back to bite me in the ass not once but 3 x after that foolish behavior. A big reason I had a 9 year lull in my growing was because I had a car of mine packed full of cured bud in mason jars get ripped off..literally the night before I went to put it in the ground. One of the sickest fuckest feelings I've ever had...major poundage and the son of a bitch didn't even leave me a single jar. That put a bitter fucking taste in my mouth. I'm getting pissed just reliving it here.

Important thing is that I learned from that thoughtless, selfish, and very foolish mistake. I learned and reaped exactly the kind of corruption that I sowed. 2 other times I had gardens raided.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 5, 2014)

Damn you guys are hardcore . 

Here's a little update on the little  w eirdo I got going. Looks like a whole new plant ... Bottoms are fattening up too. Now if only I heed my advice and get into a bigger bag. No excuse just laziness I guess.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 5, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> Yes they are.


You deprive them of light to get them to finish faster?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> You deprive them of light to get them to finish faster?


Most mj strains will start to flower when the day length reaches 13-14hrs. So covering a plant for 12hrs at night will trigger most plants into flowering even if the days are longer. It will finish flowering at it's own pace, determined by strain mostly...so if you meant earlier in the season: yes.


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for answering that djj


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> Thanks for answering that djj


I know that is a very simplified answer, and doesn't really explain it completely, but I tried to keep it short & sweet for Sam. Please add more or make corrections.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 5, 2014)

Since it's raining I pulled the pots near the house, under the roof. Now the smell is even stronger  I've noticed they smell a lot when it's raining, or at night. So glad I don't have to worry about rippers here, that shit must suck.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Since it's raining I pulled the pots near the house, under the roof. Now the smell is even stronger  I've noticed they smell a lot when it's raining, or at night. So glad I don't have to worry about rippers here, that shit must suck.


Why don't you have to worry about rippers?...they are everywhere....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 5, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Why don't you have to worry about rippers?...they are everywhere....


I live in a "gated community", no houses surrounding, 10 feet tall perimeter walls with barbed wire on top. Besides some other close friends/growers, no one else knows about the plants. I'd worry if I went guerilla style, cause I'm sure that rippers are everywhere


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I live in a "gated community", no houses surrounding, 10 feet tall perimeter walls with barbed wire on top. Besides some other close friends/growers, no one else knows about the plants. I'd worry if I went guerilla style, cause I'm sure that rippers are everywhere


are there any teenagers in this gated community?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2014)

Ive learnt a good friend will rip you off if the plant is gd enough


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is that Cobbler recipe I posted the other day...with peaches this time...MMM HMM... It's tough living walking distance from Mom...but far enough way she doesn't see Friday Night Wet T-Shirt contests.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 6, 2014)

This one was covered with aphids so I blasted her with the hose and putt her out her misery.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> This one was covered with aphids so I blasted her with the hose and putt her out her misery.
> View attachment 3222266
> View attachment 3222267


Ur wife snuck outside and put a few bugs on the plant to make you pull it didnt she


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 6, 2014)

Frez forgot to pull down the Hello Kitty paraphernalia before taking pic. I don't think any less of you Frez.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

Couple pics of my ghetto ladies in the ghetto setup . The WiFi has impressed me this far . Low maintenance from me really. I really love looking at these kinda little buds. Idk why

A shot of the lower structure of the choco also . They both are frosty. Not gonna yield shit though. But indoor helps out .

@FresnoFarmer that is Hella funny with the hetto killy. But I'm sure it's probably the wife's. You're not hardcore if you can't have a hello kitty shot with the Buds .

Have a good hump day outdoorers (little rain here but not a lot to actually say it's raining raining )    

Edit @jbird74 That peach cobbler looks bomb dot com. Gotta hit up the cafeteria now...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Aug 6, 2014)

Indica .. Sativa

Do you prefer one over the other? Can you really tell the difference? Half my crop is sativa, not by choice but because I just bought willy nilly .. because I legally could. 
We reap what we sow.
Time to take a stressful, anxiety ridden trip into town. I fear for my plants safety the whole time I'm gone. Will I come home to my home surrounded by DEA agents or will some ahole steal them. I cannot wait for harvest to be over.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello Kitty! ! Ftw!!
These plants aint bad for being put in the ground july 10th. Next year it will be june 1st.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Indica .. Sativa
> 
> Do you prefer one over the other? Can you really tell the difference? Half my crop is sativa, not by choice but because I just bought willy nilly .. because I legally could.
> We reap what we sow.
> Time to take a stressful, anxiety ridden trip into town. I fear for my plants safety the whole time I'm gone. Will I come home to my home surrounded by DEA agents or will some ahole steal them. I cannot wait for harvest to be over.


I like hybrids. Yes you can tell the difference. Try to smoke some kush (indica) one day then smoke some Red Congolese (sativa) the next. You should have more energy and paranoia smoking sativas. Indicas have more of a lazy and sedated high.
Do you have a dog? The D-bagEA is the last thing to worry about with a few plants.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Indica .. Sativa
> 
> Do you prefer one over the other? Can you really tell the difference? Half my crop is sativa, not by choice but because I just bought willy nilly .. because I legally could.
> We reap what we sow.
> Time to take a stressful, anxiety ridden trip into town. I fear for my plants safety the whole time I'm gone. Will I come home to my home surrounded by DEA agents or will some ahole steal them. I cannot wait for harvest to be over.


You feel like this now? Wait until Sept/Oct get here, the anxiety level goes up a few notches.
I got over the "DEA" showing up fears my first season growing. I had a "C.A.M.P." helicopter doing laps over my garden. The guy was hanging out of the helicopter pointing at my garden, they did about 10-12 laps just above the tree tops circling. I was on my covered porch watching the whole thing thinking "guess I'm going to find out if this doctors recommendation is good". .......No one ever showed up, not even a drive by....nothing.
The moral to this story is....there a LOT bigger fish to fry out there than you Sam, any thing under 100 plants (there are exceptions) I think need not to worry about the DEA showing up.
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Aug 6, 2014)

gR33nDav3 0l said:


> I live in a "gated community", no houses surrounding, 10 feet tall perimeter walls with barbed wire on top. Besides some other close friends/growers, no one else knows about the plants. I'd worry if I went guerilla style, cause I'm sure that rippers are everywhere


Sounds like your in maximum security. Lols. So what ya in for?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2014)

Sam, Come hang out in Garden Boss's garden in late Sep if you want to feel paranoia! lol


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 6, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sam, Come hang out in Garden Boss's garden in late Sep if you want to feel paranoia! lol


For real though gb has enough there for somebody to be willing to kill for it.

I'm basically in the middle of town and the police have never visited. I had a neighborhood conservation officer parked 8 foot from that big Romulan 2 years back. I thought she was interested so i asked her and she wasn't interested.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> For real though gb has enough there for somebody to be willing to kill for it.
> 
> I'm basically in the middle of town and the police have never visited. I had a neighborhood conservation officer parked 8 foot from that big Romulan 2 years back. I thought she was interested so i asked her and she wasn't interested.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


In town you biggest threat is every teenager in a 20 block radius....


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yep, that's the truth. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 6, 2014)

One nice thing about my town is the cops really don't care. Last year some ripper showed up and the grower held him at gun point until the cops came and arrested the ripper. They left the grower and the gun.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> One nice thing about my town is the cops really don't care. Last year some ripper showed up and the grower held him at gun point until the cops came and arrested the ripper. They left the grower and the gun.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Be careful pulling guns on trespassers. They might be guilty of trespass but you might be guilty of assault with a deadly weapon. Trespass won't get you much time in jail, Assault will......


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 6, 2014)

.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I keep an extra gun in a plastic bag for visiters.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Guns will get you an extra 5years if the feds ever get involved....they can have the pot, It ain't worth 5 years....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2014)

FDD would still be in prison today, if he had a gun on the premises.......just sayin


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 6, 2014)

My family's main hobby has been hunting / shooting going back generations. I'm not giving up my family's traditions and heirlooms on account of a little pot. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 6, 2014)

I made it... all's well. I have supplies for a week.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> My family's main hobby has been hunting / shooting going back generations. I'm not giving up my family's traditions and heirlooms on account of a little pot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


then don't be pulling them on anybody.....use them for hunting....and the police could care less about your family heirlooms, they are "Firearms" by the letter of the law....if they are that valuable to you they should not be located at your grow sight......good luck


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 6, 2014)

I live on a private road. I should feel safer. My paranoia set in the morning that cop showed up @5:45am. I didn't like it.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 6, 2014)

Grow site? I prefer to call it my home.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Grow site? I prefer to call it my home.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


That's not what the search warrant will call it.....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 6, 2014)

This is what I'm gonna do ...


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Aug 6, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I know that is a very simplified answer, and doesn't really explain it completely, but I tried to keep it short & sweet for Sam. Please add more or make corrections.


I'll let you do any answering on that topic. This is my first time doing any light dep. I was asking GB, Frez, Smidge, and you as well about light dep in our private convo.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 6, 2014)

doublejj said:


> are there any teenagers in this gated community?


no, only little kids and grown ass people. I also barely leave the house


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 6, 2014)

Good points doublejj and mwooten. Hopefully we will all have a happy ending to this years grow.

S'manta you were asking about my light dep apparatuses.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 6, 2014)

[QUOTE="Garden Boss, post: 1076You should have more energy and paranoia smoking sativas. .[/QUOTE]

Just what I need....paranoia..
veg..


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 6, 2014)

doublejj said:


> are there any teenagers in this gated community?


no, only little kids and grown ass people. I also barely leave the house too.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 6, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> Good points doublejj and mwooten. Hopefully we will all have a happy ending to this years grow.
> 
> S'manta you were asking about my light dep apparatuses.
> View attachment 3222508
> View attachment 3222510


Wow, how big are those? I think that is a little ambitious for me. Growing pot really is more than meets the eye.
Thanks for the pictures, jbird.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 6, 2014)

757growin said:


> Sounds like your in maximum security. Lols. So what ya in for?


extreme paranoia, fuckers break in to steal y0 shit and the police ain't an option 
I live relatively close to a ghetto part of town, so most communities are walled up, security cameras and armed guards are all the hotness right now.


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 6, 2014)

Wel


S'Manta said:


> Wow, how big are those? I think that is a little ambitious for me. Growing pot really is more than meets the eye.
> Thanks for the pictures, jbird.


Well ty for the kind words but I consider GB, doubleJJ, MWooten, Crossfade, etc. to be growing the big ones. But next year watch out. I think I spend more time plotting out next years grow than I do thinking about this years grow lol.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 6, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> extreme paranoia, fuckers break in to steal y0 shit and the police ain't an option
> I live relatively close to a ghetto part of town, so most communities are walled up, security cameras and armed guards are all the hotness right now.


I live in a valley of maybe 40 ranchettes. Not close to anyone but I can see their places in the distance. I feel very safe. 
It was that early morning visit by the sherrif that has made me feel vulnerable. I'm relocating several to a better spot.


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 6, 2014)

And yes growing big pot is really more than meets the eye. Hence the undo stress that accompanies growing it. To work so hard to have such a beautiful crop only to be stolen is a bitter pill to say the least.


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 6, 2014)

I feel relatively at ease concerning JohnLaw. I don't have to much in any one spot. Next year I'm thinking about 30-50 200gallon smart spots spread out in a slew of places. I've got a lot of acreage at my disposal.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 6, 2014)

jbird, I can't imagine that horrible, sick to your stomach feeling. I am going to find some better places for the pots I can move. 
I wish us all smooth sailing to a happy ending.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> jbird, I can't imagine that horrible, sick to your stomach feeling. I am going to find some better places for the pots I can move.
> I wish us all smooth sailing to a happy ending.


Here Here


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> jbird, I can't imagine that horrible, sick to your stomach feeling. I am going to find some better places for the pots I can move.
> I wish us all smooth sailing to a happy ending.


carport would help a lot with your paranoia Sam. It means no one knows what's inside until the stick their head inside.......


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 6, 2014)

This was LizzyLizzard just 20 days ago.
View attachment 3222547

Here she is today


They grow up so quick...lol


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm impatiently waiting for the fedex driver to get here with my MaxSea 3-20-20. STOKED
MandyMoo & Lizzy too


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 6, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> View attachment 3222547


This looks like a still from GTA, when the game is loading


----------



## youngDee (Aug 6, 2014)

Its started!! Noticed this yesterday lol... my other garden has about 5 in full bloom as well. Im really worried about that garden because of the neighborhood its in and the size of the plants. Idk if the feds or stick up kids will be kicking down the door lol... we have medical recomendation. Hope that counts for something if law enforcement gets involved.


----------



## youngDee (Aug 6, 2014)

Forgot to add these pics. Finally got them looking healthy again. They were never too bad, but once I have these set expectations for my plants I wont feel right until I feel they're right lol... as im sure most of us feel.


----------



## Redvenom03 (Aug 6, 2014)

Any Northern California, particular sacramento area. 
In flower yet? I've got four going outdoor and they stay out there 24/7 I don't see any signs of flower yet.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 6, 2014)

Redvenom03 said:


> Any Northern California, particular sacramento area.
> In flower yet? I've got four going outdoor and they stay out there 24/7 I don't see any signs of flower yet.


Yeah all but 1 of mine are flowering right now. The only one left is Sour D.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 6, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Yeah all but 1 of mine are flowering right now. The only one left is Sour D.


 I'm rooting for Sour D!! Let's see some explosive growth before she stretches!!! My Seahash are all flowering except for 1 and my sativas(Bahia blackhead and Hawaiian Skunk Haze) are all still full veg. They have just about caught up to my Seahash.


----------



## cowboy916 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm in the 916 and my plants are all flowering except Super Lemon Haze and Blue Dream. The others just started though so the should all be flowering soon.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Indica .. Sativa
> 
> Do you prefer one over the other? Can you really tell the difference? Half my crop is sativa, not by choice but because I just bought willy nilly .. because I legally could.
> We reap what we sow.
> Time to take a stressful, anxiety ridden trip into town. I fear for my plants safety the whole time I'm gone. Will I come home to my home surrounded by DEA agents or will some ahole steal them. I cannot wait for harvest to be over.


I failed with a sativa last year but some of yours look nice n heavy for pots sam....u will b pleasantly surprised but having said that I like both indica as well


----------



## Redvenom03 (Aug 6, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Yeah all but 1 of mine are flowering right now. The only one left is Sour D.


Yikes I fimmed my two little purple goo's on Sunday I hope they have enough time to recover. Anyways here they are I brought them in this morning at 4:30 am because to my surprise it was pouring outside. Tallest is purple kush, medium sized bush is bubba kush and the two smallest are purple go.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Be careful pulling guns on trespassers. They might be guilty of trespass but you might be guilty of assault with a deadly weapon. Trespass won't get you much time in jail, Assault will......


and if a ripper pulls a gun in you......


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 6, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I'm rooting for Sour D!! Let's see some explosive growth before she stretches!!! My Seahash are all flowering except for 1 and my sativas(Bahia blackhead and Hawaiian Skunk Haze) are all still full veg. They have just about caught up to my Seahash.


I have grown the Sour D out and it's a longer flower. I took these at 9 weeks but could have let them go 1-2 more easily.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 6, 2014)

Redvenom03 said:


> Yikes I fimmed my two little purple goo's on Sunday I hope they have enough time to recover. Anyways here they are I brought them in this morning at 4:30 am because to my surprise it was pouring outside. Tallest is purple kush, medium sized bush is bubba kush and the two smallest are purple go.
> View attachment 3222661


Eek a little late for that but it could just set them back a week or so. I am sure you will be fine though.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 6, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I have grown the Sour D out and it's a longer flower. I took these at 9 weeks but could have let them go 1-2 more easily.
> View attachment 3222662
> View attachment 3222664


I may have some long flowerers on my hands. I have heard of the Bahia going 12-14 weeks. And only God knows how long the HSH will take. Sour D is worth the wait though. Absolutely lovely smoke.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 6, 2014)

Agreed! I just don't like anything longer than 10 weeks! LOL


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> and if a ripper pulls a gun in you......


They can have the pot.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2014)

unless they have made the mistake of letting me get within taliban range.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2014)

doublejj said:


> They can have the pot.....


I was more thinking a gd old countdown western draw lol.....im glad in aust if someone jumps my fence neither of us are armed and thats where my ring exp will send them on their way ....I live in the country its a lot more relaxed most times it just comes down to fists or a badeball bat


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 6, 2014)

My MaxSea arrived just a while ago. Already applied to NoseyRosey & The Broads, LizzyLizzard & MandyMoo...Getting ready to feed The R&R...Never been so stoked over plant nutes before.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 6, 2014)

@jbird74 
It smells better than it tastes lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 6, 2014)

I need some more maxsea to I'm out I'm giving them about apound of it every week now!!im buying one of those little cans of it every week like an idiot!!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 6, 2014)

My unknown sativa has preflower or is showing her sex...I need to read about the difference in these two phenomenons, also, PURKEL is at this stage, too. The rest are in flower although different stages in flowering. I'm not sure what Bubba Kush is doing, still vegging, I think.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 6, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I need some more maxsea to I'm out I'm giving them about apound of it every week now!!im buying one of those little cans of it every week like an idiot!!


 Lol. Dipstick, buy the tub of that shit. My veg tub is almost gone. My bloom tub is getting there. I am pre mixing my soils now. I am tired of mixing hella nutes for these hungry ass plants dude lol. Just premixed soil and ewc/compost teas. Maxsea for fixing deficiencies or if I feel the plants need a lil "boost".


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 6, 2014)

Fuck aphids!! That plant I chopped is hanging and has aphids crawling up the branches out of the buds. Which is good. But, I have to sit there with tape and get them all off when I get the chance lol. And they left their "honeydew" secretions inside my fucking buds. It is minimal but still weird and will probably make the smoke harsh. This and another plant were the only ones I have seen aphids on. Thank God. I will just tell ppl "Look how sticky the buds are. You see all that white stuff in there? That's T.H.C. my friend." lol jk......I don't work at a dispensary, so I'm not that much of an ass.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 6, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol. Dipstick, buy the tub of that shit. My veg tub is almost gone. My bloom tub is getting there. I am pre mixing my soils now. I am tired of mixing hella nutes for these hungry ass plants dude lol. Just premixed soil and ewc/compost teas. Maxsea for fixing deficiencies or if I feel the plants need a lil "boost".


Lol im going to buy a tub of it this weekend...15 bucks a week plus gas!! My cheap-ass-ness is getting expensive!!


----------



## Redvenom03 (Aug 6, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Eek a little late for that but it could just set them back a week or so. I am sure you will be fine though.


Ehhh I sure hope so, thanks for your input.


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2014)

I got this Alert yesterday ! What the hell is this ! 


*WeekendSupervisor is now following you.*


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 6, 2014)

TWS said:


> I got this Alert yesterday ! What the hell is this !
> 
> 
> *WeekendSupervisor is now following you.*


Hmm... :-\


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I need some more maxsea to I'm out I'm giving them about apound of it every week now!!im buying one of those little cans of it every week like an idiot!!





mr sunshine said:


> Lol im going to buy a tub of it this weekend...15 bucks a week plus gas!! My cheap-ass-ness is getting expensive!!


ahh the good ole antifreeze . I have been going threw a 6 lb can at 47.00 about every 3 weeks .


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Fuck aphids!! That plant I chopped is hanging and has aphids crawling up the branches out of the buds. Which is good. But, I have to sit there with tape and get them all off when I get the chance lol. And they left their "honeydew" secretions inside my fucking buds. It is minimal but still weird and will probably make the smoke harsh. This and another plant were the only ones I have seen aphids on. Thank God. I will just tell ppl "Look how sticky the buds are. You see all that white stuff in there? That's T.H.C. my friend." lol jk......I don't work at a dispensary, so I'm not that much of an ass.



Sorry to here that ! I got them on a spring crop plant and white flies. Worst thing I ever seen. Trashed the plant too. Super paranoid now and make sure I kill all the dandelion and milkweeds now.

FM told me about freezing them dead and shaking the off but it was sooooo nasty.


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My unknown sativa has preflower or is showing her sex...I need to read about the difference in these two phenomenons, also, PURKEL is at this stage, too. The rest are in flower although different stages in flowering. I'm not sure what Bubba Kush is doing, still vegging, I think.


 LOL
There"s not much of a phenomenon to it . There's forplay and theres sex. Not much to it.

Oh you mean Pheno ? never mind ......


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> For real though gb has enough there for somebody to be willing to kill for it.
> 
> I'm basically in the middle of town and the police have never visited. I had a neighborhood conservation officer parked 8 foot from that big Romulan 2 years back. I thought she was interested so i asked her and she wasn't interested.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app



And GB has protection


"I thought she was interested so i asked her and she wasn't interested."

Trying to get some huh ?


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 6, 2014)

Soon to be "Monsters of The Midway"


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Since it's raining I pulled the pots near the house, under the roof. Now the smell is even stronger  I've noticed they smell a lot when it's raining, or at night. So glad I don't have to worry about rippers here, that shit must suck.


 It's the Humidty. From 3am to daylight it gets real stinky !


----------



## cobyb (Aug 6, 2014)

GreenC in flower
King And Queen 
LSDxSH
UNK
UNk
UNK
UNk
"The Contraption"
Bubblegum

The UNK ones might be one of the three Kahlifa Kush, Ken's Kut GDP, LSDxSH


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> An unknown sativa. She is exploding after being transplanted from a 5gal to a 20 gal.  View attachment 3221762


 She's gonna get big.


----------



## cobyb (Aug 6, 2014)

Bubblegum
BlueDream 
Bubblegum


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 6, 2014)

TWS said:


> She's gonna get big.


Is it possible for pot to grow 3 1/2" in a day?


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2014)

yes mam.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 6, 2014)

TWS said:


> yes mam.


I'm making guesses on how tall a few of them will get. I think I can SEE them grow.


----------



## zest (Aug 6, 2014)

45s on the far left everything else is in 25s


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 6, 2014)

@Garden Boss   what do you think boss man Is that cool or should I tighten it?

Thank you bro. .u always help me a lot and I appreciate it!!


----------



## Cannabidude (Aug 6, 2014)

'bout 6 foot now


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 6, 2014)

doublejj said:


> carport would help a lot with your paranoia Sam. It means no one knows what's inside until the stick their head inside.......


Speaking of car ports, I haven't seen any carport pics lately, how are the doing djj?


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 6, 2014)

TWS said:


> I got this Alert yesterday ! What the hell is this !
> 
> 
> *WeekendSupervisor is now following you.*


Haha that's Randy From The trailer park boys! He's the weekend supervisor of Sunnyvale trailer park, and never ever wears a shirt. Lol


----------



## cobyb (Aug 6, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Haha that's Randy From The trailer park boys! He's the weekend supervisor of Sunnyvale trailer park, and never ever wears a shirt. Lol


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 6, 2014)

That pic is actually Randy's alter ego as a manwhore named Smokey


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2014)

zest said:


> 45s on the far left everything else is in 25s



I wish I could have pot & pine trees ! just pot & manzinta here !


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> 'bout 6 foot now


 hey, wheres this grow been !


----------



## Cannabidude (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks! Its been posted here and there.  haven't been keeping the whole think documented, but here's the journal post with some of it. Mostly pics not many words. The one front right i think it N deficient, but i'm afraid to give her more! don't want to risk burn. i already loaded her up with almost 2x what the others are getting. but she doesn't seem to care....

https://www.rollitup.org/t/grow-nite-2-0.838030/


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 6, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @Garden Boss View attachment 3222930 View attachment 3222931 View attachment 3222933what do you think boss man Is that cool or should I tighten it?
> Thank you bro. .u always help me a lot and I appreciate it!!


Looks good to me man. You can always adjust their 'bras' tighter or looser.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 6, 2014)

TWS said:


> I wish I could have pot & pine trees ! just pot & manzinta here !


Haha hey hey nothing wrong with manzanita my buddy's got a forest under some great camo hah!

It's like 12 foot manzanitas then 8 foot weed plants scattered throughout I'm guessing they will be about the same size at the end haha. Buds poking out here and there through the canopy.


----------



## zest (Aug 6, 2014)

TWS said:


> I wish I could have pot & pine trees ! just pot & manzinta here !



u shoulda seen all the manzanita that use to be there.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 7, 2014)

I had to move half my outdoor to indoor getting ready for a hurricane. I left half out and caged up. No room so i harvested this Jesus og.


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 7, 2014)

kosher kush starting to flower  Peace.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 7, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I had to move half my outdoor to indoor getting ready for a hurricane. I left half out and caged up. No room so i harvested this Jesus og.View attachment 3223107View attachment 3223108


Stay safe. Surf's up


----------



## cobyb (Aug 7, 2014)

BcDigger said:


>


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 7, 2014)

@Dyna Ryda Earthquake in Hawaii ?


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 7, 2014)

yeah they are about to go through it! I hope all the Island growers are hunkering down!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 7, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> @Dyna Ryda Earthquake in Hawaii ?


We have small earthquakes all the time, but I'm not sure what your talking about. The big news on tv is the 2 hurricanes coming at us.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 7, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> We have small earthquakes all the time, but I'm not sure what your talking about. The big news on tv is the 2 hurricanes coming at us.


Oh ya idk my KTVU news app gave me an alert "earthquake in Hawaii as hurricane es approach. "


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 7, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Oh ya idk my KTVU news app gave me an alert "earthquake in Hawaii as hurricane es approach. "


My mom just text me talking about this earthquake. I didn't know about it, but I just woke up.


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> We have small earthquakes all the time, but I'm not sure what your talking about. The big news on tv is the 2 hurricanes coming at us.



my son is in Honolulu , hope all goes well for you guys.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 7, 2014)

Positive vibes to the islands.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> my son is in Honolulu , hope all goes well for you guys.


Me too


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 7, 2014)

Stay safe over there Dyna...


----------



## freemandrake (Aug 7, 2014)

Sending good weather your way!!!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 7, 2014)

Rain hitting the big island as I type.


----------



## reese_tx (Aug 7, 2014)

How is she looking?


----------



## myturdcutter (Aug 7, 2014)

Photo from today's bug check


----------



## reese_tx (Aug 7, 2014)

myturdcutter said:


> Photo from today's bug checkView attachment 3223577 View attachment 3223578 View attachment 3223579 View attachment 3223580 View attachment 3223581 View attachment 3223582 View attachment 3223583


Yummy!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 7, 2014)

Had to add some restrains after I found her leaning like a 90's rapper. Getting heavy


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 7, 2014)

myturdcutter said:


> Photo from today's bug checkView attachment 3223577 View attachment 3223578 View attachment 3223579 View attachment 3223580 View attachment 3223581 View attachment 3223582 View attachment 3223583


^^^^^ Like ^^^^^
TMB-


----------



## cobyb (Aug 7, 2014)

cheers


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2014)

myturdcutter said:


> Photo from today's bug checkView attachment 3223577 View attachment 3223578 View attachment 3223579 View attachment 3223580 View attachment 3223581 View attachment 3223582 View attachment 3223583


 Rolling !


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 7, 2014)

Gsc bag seed clone. Only plant that didn't flower early.






Romulan x timewreck. Got a feeling she's going to throw off some cool colors come end of flowering.











Key lime pie


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2014)

cobyb said:


> View attachment 3223720
> cheers



Damn ! that thing is clean !


----------



## doubletake (Aug 7, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I had to move half my outdoor to indoor getting ready for a hurricane. I left half out and caged up. No room so i harvested this Jesus og.View attachment 3223107View attachment 3223108


I saw that heading toward you guys on the news be safe and I hope it passes by quick .


----------



## cobyb (Aug 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> Damn ! that thing is clean !


When I get newer medicine I clean the whole thing so that the taste isn't confusing. Some might think against this, but I use industrial grade acetone and Morton Kosher Salt. Then I use Dawn to remove any residue.


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2014)

doesn't alcohol work just as good ?


----------



## cobyb (Aug 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> doesn't alcohol work just as good ?


Not in volume and quality, plus this takes a single pass, and I use an apron, splash goggles and deep sink gloves.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 7, 2014)

Just sprayed with BT for the 6th time this month, next round is Azamax or Spinosad. Noticed a couple plants with pinkish purple hairs. So far the Azamax has kept them very clean, I've had to evacuate a couple praying mantis from the GH.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 8, 2014)

Bubba Kush


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 8, 2014)

How often do people feed outside plant

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 8, 2014)

Sam, is that pre-98 Bubba?


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 8, 2014)

I follow the Garden Boss school and feed once a week myself.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 8, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Sam, is that pre-98 Bubba?


I have no idea. I am at the mercy of 3 small dispensaries and they offer no history of their clones.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I have no idea. I am at the mercy of 3 small dispensaries and they offer no history of their clones.


That's all about to change.....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 8, 2014)

doublejj said:


> That's all about to change.....


So far, knock wood, I have no complaints as to the quality of what I have been able to get from them, nothing has died, everything gets me high and except for my mistakes they've performed well. 
However, two of them for sure are not what I bought, mis-labeled, and that ticks me off.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 8, 2014)

@Dyna Ryda what's up brother you alright?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 8, 2014)

This is my crop and I noticed something today that is going to make me ditch every plastic/rubber pot I have.
If you enlarge the pic, every plant in a plastic pot has yellow leaves, here and there, while the plants in fabric pots do not.
This cannot be a coincidence in my extremely humble opinion but what do you think?
I know its a bad photo and my lawn/weeds need mowing but I couldn't start my lawn mower.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah there heating up in the black plastic pots and frying if it's like 100 outside it's like 120 in those pots.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 8, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Yeah there heating up in the black plastic pots and frying if it's like 100 outside it's like 120 in those pots.


I knew there was a logical explanation but I couldn't think of it. TY.
And, even though the fabric pots are black, they breathe and stay a bit cooler.
Thanks.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I knew there was a logical explanation but I couldn't think of it. TY.
> And, even though the fabric pots are black, they breathe and stay a bit cooler.
> Thanks.


yes & they are larger....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 8, 2014)

doublejj said:


> yes & they are larger....


This might be a sign I have a little too much time on my hands?


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3224104 This is my crop and I noticed something today that is going to make me ditch every plastic/rubber pot I have.
> If you enlarge the pic, every plant in a plastic pot has yellow leaves, here and there, while the plants in fabric pots do not.
> This cannot be a coincidence in my extremely humble opinion but what do you think?
> I know its a bad photo and my lawn/weeds need mowing but I couldn't start my lawn mower.


I agree Sam, cloth pots are the only way to go if you ask me. I think that the new soil in those cloth pots is helping too.
Like I said your a quick learner.
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> This might be a sign I have a little too much time on my hands?


Looks to me like you are right on the learning curve!  Too much time leads to excellent grows!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 8, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I agree Sam, cloth pots are the only way to go if you ask me. I think that the new soil in those cloth pots is helping too.
> Like I said your a quick learner.
> TMB-


Aw, shucks, TMB... thank you. I just want to learn as much as fast as I can so I can improve next year.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 8, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Looks to me like you are right on the learning curve!  Too much time leads to excellent grows!


I have a lot to learn.  

The woods are lovely, dark, and deep, But I have promises to keep, And miles to go before I sleep, And miles to go before I sleep.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I have a lot to learn.
> 
> The woods are lovely, dark, and deep, But I have promises to keep, And miles to go before I sleep, And miles to go before I sleep.


We all do. You are well on your way and will easily outdo this year next season. I have only been at this for 3 years!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3224104 This is my crop and I noticed something today that is going to make me ditch every plastic/rubber pot I have.
> If you enlarge the pic, every plant in a plastic pot has yellow leaves, here and there, while the plants in fabric pots do not.
> This cannot be a coincidence in my extremely humble opinion but what do you think?
> I know its a bad photo and my lawn/weeds need mowing but I couldn't start my lawn mower.


Lawn mower?....I thought you had a goat?.......and a son?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 8, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Lawn mower?....I thought you had a goat?.......and a son?


I have both. The goat just goes for the bushes and our son is in LA. Its me against the world, up here.  Pioneer woman.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 8, 2014)

Anyone know where I can find a cut of Redwood Kush? It was one of my first keeper strains that I didn't know how to keep. If you have it or a line on it please bring it to the BBQ!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I have both. The goat just goes for the bushes and our son is in LA. Its me against the world, up here.  Pioneer woman.


lol yah I guess it's sheep that eat the grass. Chickens will eat it too, but your gonna need a lot of chickens.....do you like eggs?....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Aw, shucks, TMB... thank you. I just want to learn as much as fast as I can so I can improve next year.


Every year you learn something I don't think it ever stops.. I like what that mhz dude I's doing I'm not sure if that's his name!! He let's his plants stretch in a 2 liter greenhouse soda bottle ... then he plants about a foot of stem under the dirt to get super huge roots!! I'm going to try it next year. ......


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 8, 2014)

doublejj said:


> lol yah I guess it's sheep that eat the grass. Chickens will eat it too, but your gonna need a lot of chickens.....do you like eggs?....


I do like eggs but ... I'm already semi tied down to my animals...
I just need lawn mower guy to drive out, do a few things in 10 minutes and it starts. I give him 50 bux and I'm back in business. Or drive it to him and its 25 bux.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 8, 2014)

My county, Mariposa, now has a "prop 215 Task Force" checking up on grows. Since the Board of Supervisors passed a law in April that limits grows to 12 plants unless 2 patients live on the property then 24 max. When do I get my visit?.......fuck more bullshit!
Here's the article.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> My county, Mariposa, now has a "prop 215 Task Force" checking up on grows. Since the Board of Supervisors passed a law in April that limits grows to 12 plants unless 2 patients live on the property then 24 max. When do I get my visit?.......fuck more bullshit!
> Here's the article.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3224131
> View attachment 3224134


Your good treeman....get a light dep greenhouse and do 24 at a time.....


----------



## doubletake (Aug 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I knew there was a logical explanation but I couldn't think of it. TY.
> And, even though the fabric pots are black, they breathe and stay a bit cooler.
> Thanks.


Yep exactly try tan pots next year they work great and I think are the same price


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 8, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Your good treeman....get a light dep greenhouse and do 24 at a time.....


No worries here I only have 8 plants this year, but just the fact that they're actually doing checks I think is bullshit. Just because I have this recommendation gives them the right to enter my world and fuck with it? I guess that's the deal growing here now.
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Aug 8, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Anyone know where I can find a cut of Redwood Kush? It was one of my first keeper strains that I didn't know how to keep. If you have it or a line on it please bring it to the BBQ!!!!
> View attachment 3224128
> View attachment 3224129


Angry, that might be what my Mikey's are. They were bagseed, but he said something about Big Red or Red Kush or something like that. They do look very similar to the pics you posted.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> No worries here I only have 8 plants this year, but just the fact that they're actually doing checks I think is bullshit. Just because I have this recommendation gives them the right to enter my world and fuck with it? I guess that's the deal growing here now.
> TMB-


Have they done any flyovers?...chances are they already know what you have and won't bother checking you. With satellite's they get a pretty good view..just make sure you don't have any guns on site just to be sure, that's a whole nother can o'worms.....good lucl bro


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 8, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> My county, Mariposa, now has a "prop 215 Task Force" checking up on grows. Since the Board of Supervisors passed a law in April that limits grows to 12 plants unless 2 patients live on the property then 24 max. When do I get my visit?.......fuck more bullshit!
> Here's the article.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3224131
> View attachment 3224134


DISLIKE


----------



## doubletake (Aug 8, 2014)

Hahaha unliked treesmans and liked the dislike ha^^


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 8, 2014)

@treemansbuds That sucks about the new compliance checks. I dread those also.
How's your dog doing after that snake bite?


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 8, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @treemansbuds That sucks about the new compliance checks. I dread those also.
> How's your dog doing after that snake bite?


That dog is rock solid. If her face wasn't swollen up you would never known she got bit. After 2 days the swollen face was gone, and I was able to give her a "clean bill of health" for my own sanity. Thanks for asking.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm so worried about our young dogs out on the farm. Heavy rattlesnake country out there.


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy friday


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 8, 2014)

Treeman just read that article form the gazzette that sucks atleast your safe with your numbers.Benawese the sheriff think thats how you spell it I went To highschool with that guy he was a complete dick ,he got in trouble and suspended in high school for selling fake weed in the bathroom no joke now he is sheriff wow.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 8, 2014)

Srry dont know how to put links.. but in the fresno area there was an armed robbery on a farm where two robbers ended up getting shot and killed and the rest of the thieves took a 15yr old girl with them as a hostage. All while dressed like the police. Please be safe all..


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 8, 2014)

757growin said:


> Srry dont know how to put links.. but in the fresno area there was an armed robbery on a farm where two robbers ended up getting shot and killed and the rest of the thieves took a 15yr old girl with them as a hostage. All while dressed like the police. Please be safe all..


I saw that this morning. 
http://abc30.com/news/2-killed-in-violent-home-invasion-shootout-kidnapping-and-high-speed-chase-/246627/


----------



## doublejj (Aug 8, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I saw that this morning.
> http://abc30.com/news/2-killed-in-violent-home-invasion-shootout-kidnapping-and-high-speed-chase-/246627/


The last big grow op that I know that got robbed, they came in dressed like police. They had badges & POLICE vests......they hog tied everyone up & took what they wanted and put it in one of their cars and stole it too......


----------



## doubletake (Aug 8, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> Treeman just read that article form the gazzette that sucks atleast your safe with your numbers.Benawese the sheriff think thats how you spell it I went To highschool with that guy he was a complete dick ,he got in trouble and suspended in high school for selling fake weed in the bathroom no joke now he is sheriff wow.


What a douch


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 8, 2014)

I try not to let the wife see those articles.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 8, 2014)

I hate liars and thieves. Be careful, its usually the company you keep. I with JJ on this one, man with gun can have the pot, it does grow on trees after all. I love my Family.


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2014)

Doesn't say they arrested the growers.

I love my family too. Please don't kick my door in.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 8, 2014)

I proud of the homeowners for killing 2 invaders. And for LEO for snagging 2 more. Half of that ripper crew is dead and gone, and those two in lock up will quickly rat our remaining fugitives


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 8, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> Treeman just read that article form the gazzette that sucks atleast your safe with your numbers.Benawese the sheriff think thats how you spell it I went To highschool with that guy he was a complete dick ,he got in trouble and suspended in high school for selling fake weed in the bathroom no joke now he is sheriff wow.


That's Mariposa county for you. Hell I'm sure you heard all the "Boss Hog" stories from this county. You have to be a little "crooked" to run for Sheriff here. 
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 8, 2014)

It sounds to me...I hope...that the growers were a bigger operation than what I have. They were dressed as cops... I really can't wait for harvest.


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yep I was around in those days benawese was called benaweed in school and the boss hog stuff is for real we moved there in 75 and my grandparents were there in 1969 I have some great stories that place was lawless.


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2014)

It's been nice weather for August here. Low 90's and mid 60's at night.
I have a really bad mite problem out here outside they attack everything hard. Growing vegetables is a chore. This is not for the organic heads but Avid has made it peaceful and less expensive. They were sprayed once when they went out and once at pre flower and not a hint of mites and one spray of Eagle 20. Normally I would have gone thru a bottle of Azamax all ready and would just be controlling them. Only BT and spinosad from here on out.

Rearranged the green house.




cherry pies.





Cresting my 5 ft cage




I have 3 of these Blue Herons. They are pure berry dankness. wish I kept some pollen. I will put my huckle berry pollen which is just as dank to the blue Heron and cherry pie.

She was stand by that I wish I had put more care into early.


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> My county, Mariposa, now has a "prop 215 Task Force" checking up on grows. Since the Board of Supervisors passed a law in April that limits grows to 12 plants unless 2 patients live on the property then 24 max. When do I get my visit?.......fuck more bullshit!
> Here's the article.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3224131
> View attachment 3224134



As a personal grower I would be happy with the solid guidelines of 12 or 24 for two recs. I live in a place where I don't know what is or not ok. You can do some damage with 12 and specially 24.


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> It sounds to me...I hope...that the growers were a bigger operation than what I have. They were dressed as cops... I really can't wait for harvest.



you worry to much. Enjoy your grow and don't smoke any Sativa.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah but that's only 24 strains for all year:'(


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2014)

24 strains is a lot


----------



## zest (Aug 8, 2014)

One of my agent orange's side branching 






looking down the row of 45's


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2014)

I think I need some of these . 


Salmon River OGBrandynasty GeneticsLandrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc

Stabilized Polyhybrid
Lineagere98 OG Bubba x Blue Heron #111Parental InformationMom- Pre98 OG Bubba is a classic clone that we've had in and out of our grow rooms since the late 90s (before it had the "Pre98" tag).. A potent heavy hitting indica that has helped countless patients across the world. Tested and proven clone for our indica breeding programs. 


Dad- The Blue Heron (Blue Magoo x Blue Magoo/Huckleberry2011) male was selected over the course of two years and over 120 plants. After thinning the selection down to two males, #111 male has proven to be the keeper that we were seeking.. Recessive traits of the Blue Magoo have been expressed all throughout the offspring.Indica/Sativa %Indica DominantFeminized Seeds?NoIndoor / Outdoor

Indoor
Outdoor
Greenhouse
Bloom Length:50-56days# of Phenotypes?3Describe each phenotype expression:** All plants in the gene pool have proven to be great stable potent plants, that are easy to grow with minimal efforts. 

Pheno #1- Bubba Dominant, super resinous "boxy" blossoms that smell and taste epic. With approx. 7 week bloom time, this pheno seemed to be the fastest of the three.



Pheno #2- 50/50 pheno between both parents which exhibits a very desirable, easy to grow medicinal marvel. Blossoms have an "acorn" appeal to them and will ripen around 50-53days.


Pheno #3- Blue heron leaning phono that exhibits the sweetest terpene profile out of the gene pool, but still have a bubba dominant "pole plant structure". Harvest more towards 8 weeks for the best medicinal effects.Stretch:
.75-1xResin Profile:
Copious ResinOdour Score:
8Odour Description:
berries, coffee, cocoa, lemon and hints of petrolFlavour Score:
8Flavour Description:
sweet berry flavor and undertones of cocoa/kush/lemon zest/dieselPotency Score:
9High Type:
great pain reliever, but can be too strong if overindulged.​* Select a Picture *


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 8, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> My county, Mariposa, now has a "prop 215 Task Force" checking up on grows. Since the Board of Supervisors passed a law in April that limits grows to 12 plants unless 2 patients live on the property then 24 max. When do I get my visit?.......fuck more bullshit!
> Here's the article.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3224131
> View attachment 3224134


Here in MI the limit is 12 per patient and a max of 5 per caregiver. 60 ladies total.


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 8, 2014)

60 nice thats alot of plants I dont know what you get off plants there outside but that could be between 180 to 600 here dam thats alot of trimming.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 8, 2014)

These pics are from 5 days ago, last pic update for a month. I really hope they do well while Im gone. 2 of them have a tiny bit of nute burn. 1 maybe 2 should be finished when I get back.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 8, 2014)

TWS said:


> As a personal grower I would be happy with the solid guidelines of 12 or 24 for two recs. I live in a place where I don't know what is or not ok. You can do some damage with 12 and specially 24.


My thoughts exactly. 
24 x 3-5lb ain't bad ha


----------



## doubletake (Aug 8, 2014)

charles lewis said:


> Here in MI the limit is 12 per patient and a max of 5 per caregiver. 60 ladies total.


Is that outdoors?


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 8, 2014)

Holy tomatoes batman!!


I've been giving them away to the neighbors, since i dont really like tomato, but i have to say i tried them and they have more of a tomato taste then tomatos at the store if that makes any sense. Neighbors and family love them tho.






Check out this monster Cherokee Purple 556g tomato






#TomatoTwerk #DatAssTho


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 9, 2014)

TWS said:


> As a personal grower I would be happy with the solid guidelines of 12 or 24 for two recs. I live in a place where I don't know what is or not ok. You can do some damage with 12 and specially 24.


I hear you TWS, I can grow MORE than enough with 12, but the fact that they can come into your life and fuck with you is what I don't like. Sure I may only have 8 plants, but at 5-6 per that's a lot of weed to have on hand, I don't need that.
@crossfade69 you must know about the "cross burnings" and the "KKK compound" down Usona then. Does the book "Committee of the states" ring a bell?
http://www.nizkor.org/hweb/orgs/american/adl/paranoia-as-patriotism/committee-of-the-states.html 
Crazy county I live in.
TMB-


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 9, 2014)

here's some bud shots of our early strains the resin is stacking up now ! even the leaves are covered with resin can't wait till they are done in 2 weeks on some of them


----------



## TWS (Aug 9, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I hear you TWS, I can grow MORE than enough with 12, but the fact that they can come into your life and fuck with you is what I don't like. Sure I may only have 8 plants, but at 5-6 per that's a lot of weed to have on hand, I don't need that.
> @crossfade69 you must know about the "cross burnings" and the "KKK compound" down Usona then. Does the book "Committee of the states" ring a bell?
> http://www.nizkor.org/hweb/orgs/american/adl/paranoia-as-patriotism/committee-of-the-states.html
> Crazy county I live in.
> ...


 Yea pretty silly law with no size limits. Of course that would be hard to do but I wouldn't put it past them one day.


----------



## TWS (Aug 9, 2014)

" don't ya know "


----------



## fumble (Aug 9, 2014)

Beautiful toms Kush  Mine are just not producing for some reason. I think it is the lack of bees maybe. I got a few toms, but they were hella stunted. Beefsteaks that are the size of cherry toms? I have lots of flowers, but they aren't getting polinated. We need our bees




KushXOJ said:


> Holy tomatoes batman!!
> 
> 
> I've been giving them away to the neighbors, since i dont really like tomato, but i have to say i tried them and they have more of a tomato taste then tomatos at the store if that makes any sense. Neighbors and family love them tho.
> ...


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 9, 2014)

Treeman my grandparents used to own the sears store there in the 70s and my grandpa used to do deliveries he delivered to that place on usona and was met at the front gates by armed guards scared the shit out of him.The gold coinused to be the craziest bar you have seen in the 70s hells angels and cowboys brawling into the streets and the bar tenders would be selling crank and buds at the bar.I have a cool old gold coin hat but that was from when russel d owned it not as crazy as the previous owner.Place is tame now.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 9, 2014)

I cut a popcorn off a kush a few days ago, just to how is it at the moment. Smells real good and it hits hard. Still a few weeks to go


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

Say hello to my little friend


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 9, 2014)

A friend of mine lives at what used to be "the church" on Usona. He's found currency that those people made on the property. He says that donation checks are still showing up in his mail box every year addressed to the "something or other church" (I can't remember the name right now) most from southern states. He's toured me around the property showing me sniper stands in the trees, piles of Military clothing, military boots, stashed food storage bunkers, fox holes, and a few other military related items. From what I hear from other locals at the time is that "you just don't go down that far on Usona back in them days"

I know this old hippie chick (her grandson and my son are friends) that drove down there back in the day and was shot in the arm for going down Usona to far. She reported it to the authorities, but nothing was ever done about it according to her.
Small town life....
TMB-

OOps, I forgot the "Gold Coin" story.
I moved to Yosemite in 87 from east L.A., I live and worked up there starting in March. I needed a break from Yosemite, so I decided to go to the Mariposa County Fair labor day weekend. After an evening of drinking "buckets of beer" (good ol'days) and shutting down the fair I decided to visit the Gold Coin before heading up the mountain. I'm already buzzed up pretty good when I walked in. I'm wearing a bright yellow Hawaiian button up shirt, flip flops, and board shorts, basically a recipe for disaster walking into that bar. These fuckers start talking shit, I start talking shit back, next thing you know I fighting these cowboys. I'm 6'-4" and 280lbs at the time and in the best shape of my life, I was in my prime. I was holding my own against these boys when I was told by this chick at the bar that it might be best that I leave before more trouble arrives. I took her advise and left in my 1970 Ford Bronco with no top on it. As I get to the outskirts of town I fire up a fat roach I have in my ash tray. When I get to Midpines I notice a car following very close to me, I go around a curve or two and I get lit up by the Sheriffs. "O'FUCK!" I'm drunk, smoking weed, I'm a bit banged up from fighting,.........I'm going to jail no doubt about it!
The Sheriff walked up to my door, asked if I had been drinking, I told him "yes Sir" I had a few at the fair. He talked to me for a minute or two, ran my license, asked where I was going, I told him "up to Yosemite valley" where I lived. He handed me back my license and said "you don't appear to be intoxicated me after talking to you"......drive safe............WTF? I'm not going to jail is all I could think. As soon as he "flipped a bitch" and was heading back to town I let out a holler like a man that just found $5000 on the ground. WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!
What a break that cop gave me.
Damn long story....LOL.
TMB- (again)


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 9, 2014)

UPDATE

Everything is allright with my plants , I was thinking about using Big Bud from Advanced Nutrients for flowering is it ok to use outdoors ? or only hydro ?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2014)

I use AN on my outdoor plants all the time.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 9, 2014)

My neighbor did jungle juice outside last year his stuff came out nice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2014)

I use the Jungle Juice Micro in almost all of my feedings. The Grow A and B is amazing for clones and seedlings.


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 9, 2014)

Love the cup love the bowl love the bup


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> View attachment 3225211 View attachment 3225212 View attachment 3225213 View attachment 3225214 View attachment 3225215 View attachment 3225216 View attachment 3225218


Where can I get a mug like that JBird ?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Where can I get a mug like that JBird ?


At the BBQ.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> At the BBQ.


First word that came to my head.....BITCH


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2014)

Im willing to throw it out there ill donate to the bbq in return for someone posting me a mug....serious


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 9, 2014)

It looks handmade...it may be a one of a kind. It is a nice mug.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 9, 2014)

These look like the perfect Christmas trees, or maybe even Cousin It.  Yep, showing my age..


----------



## cobyb (Aug 9, 2014)

http://zangproducts.com/custom-pipe-mugs
http://zangproducts.com/types/i-med


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 9, 2014)

A TMB update-
Well looks like the "Marion Berry" is in full flower (I knew she had that look) now and a couple of others are "getting that look" too, and the rest still in full veg. I fed this morning, only 5 gallons each (trying to stretch the Maxsea 16-16-16 food 1 more week). Each got 4 tbls of the 16-16-16 and 1tbls of the 3-20-20 trying to ease them into their bloom food and extend the veg food. The girl in full flower got a 50/50 blend. 
The carport frames are up, ready for the greenhouse plastic to go up. The plastic won't go up until I see a "real" threat of rain on the news cast after Sept 1st. I also extended the "weed cage cover" to cover the other two plants, that project should be done tonight.
I have 1 plant wrapped in trellis netting, the Marion Berry gets wrapped tonight. Lots of work in the garden right now, but I feel like I'm "ahead of the curve" right now, feels good to be "caught up".
Pictures soon....
TMB-


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 9, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> A TMB update-
> Well looks like the "Marion Berry" is in full flower (I knew she had that look) now and a couple of others are "getting that look" too, and the rest still in full veg. I fed this morning, only 5 gallons each (trying to stretch the Maxsea 16-16-16 food 1 more week). Each got 4 tbls of the 16-16-16 and 1tbls of the 3-20-20 trying to ease them into their bloom food and extend the veg food. The girl in full flower got a 50/50 blend.
> The carport frames are up, ready for the greenhouse plastic to go up. The plastic won't go up until I see a "real" threat of rain on the news cast after Sept 1st. I also extended the "weed cage cover" to cover the other two plants, that project should be done tonight.
> I have 1 plant wrapped in trellis netting, the Marion Berry gets wrapped tonight. Lots of work in the garden right now, but I feel like I'm "ahead of the curve" right now, feels good to be "caught up".
> ...


i love that "caught up" feeling. i had a busy week when i was home last. and i was glad i got everything i wanted taken care of before i left. especially fixing my N def.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey does the smoke filter thru the coffee on that mug ?


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 9, 2014)

You know I'm not sure. A friend of mine sent the pic to me. I am heading to a nice head shop later this month / early September and stocking up on paraphernalia. Some big bongs, hookah, peace pipe, one hit bongs, hitters, hitter boxes, glass bowls, steam rollers, etc. All this good smoke I (barring disaster) that I will have demands a nice new collection of paraphernalia in my book.


TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Hey does the smoke filter thru the coffee on that mug ?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

I Google coffee mug pipe and www zangproducts dot com apparently is where to get em


jbird74 said:


> You know I'm not sure. A friend of mine sent the pic to me. I am heading to a nice head shop later this month / early September and stocking up on paraphernalia. Some big bongs, hookah, peace pipe, one hit bongs, hitters, hitter boxes, glass bowls, steam rollers, etc. All this good smoke I (barring disaster) that I will have demands a nice new collection of paraphernalia in my book.


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes they have some nice looking cereal/pasta bowl pipes as well. 
http://zangproducts.com/types/pipe-bowl


----------



## zest (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## fumble (Aug 9, 2014)

Hole Lee Chit Zest  those are pretty nice looking


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Aug 10, 2014)

The sun gods have been kind to me and gals as its been sunny almost everyday with decent temps and light cool breezes....life is good

I spend way too much time chasing the sunshine, as the perfect spot is always on the move

cheers


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> The sun gods have been kind to me and gals as its been sunny almost everyday with decent temps and light cool breezes....life is good
> 
> I spend way too much time chasing the sunshine, as the perfect spot is always on the move
> 
> cheersView attachment 3225674 View attachment 3225675 View attachment 3225676


You don't realize how fast the sun moves till you case it.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 10, 2014)

Loving the way this little CCK is looking. She's just starting to flower good.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 10, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> The sun gods have been kind to me and gals as its been sunny almost everyday with decent temps and light cool breezes....life is good
> 
> I spend way too much time chasing the sunshine, as the perfect spot is always on the move
> 
> cheersView attachment 3225674 View attachment 3225675 View attachment 3225676


I chase the sun all year long too


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 10, 2014)

I move my plant so much feels like a job


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 10, 2014)

Smidge nice,and zest sweet things look great nice property and plants


----------



## zest (Aug 10, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> Smidge nice,and zest sweet things look great nice property and plants



thanks. ill be putting my cold frame up in the fall so thats why the land is so flattened out. thats another project lol



fumble said:


> Hole Lee Chit Zest  those are pretty nice looking


thanks


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 10, 2014)

zest said:


> thanks. ill be putting my cold frame up in the fall so thats why the land is so flattened out. thats another project lol
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


I still think your garden deserves it own thread


----------



## zest (Aug 10, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I still think your garden deserves it own thread



lol alright ill put one together tonight.


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 10, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> These look like the perfect Christmas trees, or maybe even Cousin It.  Yep, showing my age.. View attachment 3225235


?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> ?


Cousin it was a character on a 70's TV show called the Adams Family back in the 70's American TV show.


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 10, 2014)

zest said:


>


Fantastic looking garden Zest. Hat Tip my friend


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 10, 2014)

buds are started to swell on our early strains ------- about time ------


----------



## Grobda (Aug 10, 2014)

August 10, all plants are approximately 70 days old - KC45s keep growing and growing, I hope that they start flowering soon. Pistils are starting to retract on the Heavyweight Fast and Vasts. Maybe 2-3 more weeks?


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 10, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Is that outdoors?


Everything is so new here they haven't gotten to a issue about outdoor numbers or size. So its the same as indoors.


----------



## cowboy916 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello riu I have some free leftovers from clone season if your interested and willing to pick up in sacramento let me know.


----------



## Redvenom03 (Aug 10, 2014)

cowboy916 said:


> View attachment 3226049 Hello riu I have some free leftovers from clone season if your interested and willing to pick up in sacramento let me know.


Hey bud I'm in woodland I'll take dibs on some


----------



## zest (Aug 10, 2014)

cowboy916 said:


> View attachment 3226049 Hello riu I have some free leftovers from clone season if your interested and willing to pick up in sacramento let me know.



what strains


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sneak peak of tonight's super moon from two time zones over for you left coasters.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 10, 2014)

That old flat cornfield below that moon will kind of blow the stereotype about the "hillbilly" huh. The hill part anyway on my end of the state, lol.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 10, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> That old flat cornfield below that moon will kind of blow the stereotype about the "hillbilly" huh. The hill part anyway on my end of the state, lol.


 Looks like Wild Cat country....


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 10, 2014)

More like Racer country.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 10, 2014)

July 10th


August 10th


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 10, 2014)

July 18th
 

August 10th


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 11, 2014)

Dear Mother Nature,
It is almost the middle of August and Purple Urkel and my unknown Sativa are still growing by leaps and bounds but not showing signs of flowering. By my primitive calculations I am looking at Halloween at the earliest for harvesting these two rebels. 
Mother Nature, they're big enough. Next phase, please.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 11, 2014)

I had that happen a couple of times with some plants that I tossed in the back. It was like "Oh shit.. Stop growing!" LOL 

These two were the ones giving me problems.. LOL


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 11, 2014)

I am already strategizing on how chop, carry and hang Purkel to dry. My closet poles aren't high enough even with "shrinkage.".


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I am already strategizing on how chop, carry and hang Purkel to dry. My closet poles aren't high enough even with "shrinkage.".


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 11, 2014)

Ohhhh......I thought you kept the plant in one piece.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Ohhhh......I thought you kept the plant in one piece.


Nope. I like 12-18 inch branch chunks. Some people trim directly to buds, then place wet nugs in one of these to dry-


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 11, 2014)

@Garden Boss


----------



## fumble (Aug 11, 2014)

very nice S'manta  I usually pre trim all the big leaves and stems, then hang to dry. Then I final trim and into jars. For me it is much easier than wet trimming all the sticky stuff. I had a plant or two that didn't finish til late into November last year


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 11, 2014)

fumble said:


> very nice S'manta  I usually pre trim all the big leaves and stems, then hang to dry. Then I final trim and into jars. For me it is much easier than wet trimming all the sticky stuff. I had a plant or two that didn't finish til late into November last year


Thanks, fumble. I'm sort of doing it right. I can tell I'm going to need a lot more mason jars.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 11, 2014)

Flowers are here!


----------



## fumble (Aug 11, 2014)

And that is such a good feeling! You can go to Walfart and get stuff like this...

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Anchor-Hocking-2.5-Gal-Barrel-Jar/26504776


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 11, 2014)

Fireball babies for Fumble as soon as we can meet up!


----------



## fumble (Aug 11, 2014)

right on Angry! Just got my spot ready.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 11, 2014)

fumble said:


> And that is such a good feeling! You can go to Walfart and get stuff like this...
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Anchor-Hocking-2.5-Gal-Barrel-Jar/26504776


Thank you.... just what I needed.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 11, 2014)

We're flowering at last here too


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2014)

This Malawi from 2012 got way bigger than I expected:



Had to get these:





And if you made it to the LA Cup you might have been lucky enough to get a handful from this jar:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 11, 2014)

A TMB update with pictures....
The work continues in the garden. Here's some pictures of the girls with the carport supports up and "The New Weed Cage Extended 2.0". Also the "bud supports" are up too.
TMB-


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 11, 2014)

aside from my monster purple kushes, these are goin into the "personal" jars (GDP) had some issues caused by my stupid ass dogs but i managed to get a few little bushes that i think will last me till next season
had to hire a new guard to watch my shit since the mastiffs do more harm then good i called in the heavy hitter


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2014)

fumble said:


> right on Angry! Just got my spot ready.



A little birdy brought me a super nice care package. The Mrs all ready got into the butterscotch . She's becoming quite a patient. LOl . She was holding onto the wall walking back and forth doing Laundry and laughing.


Thank you.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 11, 2014)

Bah I know this isn't the place for this but my day is now ruined.....

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/11/robin-williams-dead-dies_n_5670050.html


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 11, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Bah I know this isn't the place for this but my day is now ruined.....
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/11/robin-williams-dead-dies_n_5670050.html


just saw that  loved that guy, says assphyxiation so probably playing that pass out game from world star lol... too soon? sorry


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## doubletake (Aug 11, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> A TMB update with pictures....
> The work continues in the garden. Here's some pictures of the girls with the carport supports up and "The New Weed Cage Extended 2.0". Also the "bud supports" are up too.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3226589
> View attachment 3226592 View attachment 3226596 View attachment 3226598 View attachment 3226599 View attachment 3226600 View attachment 3226602 View attachment 3226604 View attachment 3226606


Wow man those are huge they make the 200gal pots look small under all that
Super clean and nice looking garden!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2014)

@treemansbuds - How is the Marion Berry doing? Have you had it before?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 11, 2014)

This one was covered in aphids also, so I blasted her with water, dried her, plucked fan leaves and shook her , and then chopped her. Mrs. Fresno is trimming her up now. It smells good. Very hazy, kinda plasticy. Weird smell. Good weird.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 11, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/11/robin-williams-dead-dies_n_5670050.html[/QUOTE]
Yes, Major bummer about Robin Williams RIP Robin.

Damn I'm old, I have a Robin Williams story.
Feb 1986 Me, my girlfriend, her brother and his girlfriend went to the "Comedy Shop" in Hollywood for my girls 21st birthday. We get seats right next to the stage. Arsenio Hall is the host, John Candy is the headliner, and a few other comics were there.
Well the first comedian comes on and asks for a "big black man" and a "big White guy" to help with a skit. I was picked as the "Big white guy". We went back stage and the comedians assistant ready's us for a "skit".....Rocky vs. Drago, with the black guy as Apollo Creed. We take off our shirts and stand in front of these flags, one Russian flag (I was Drago, blonde wig, Russian shorts over my pants, no shirt) and one American flag, Apollo character dressed the same, but with American shorts on, was in front of that. The comedian was going to be Rocky.
Well we do the skit and everybody is laughing there ASS off. When done the assistant says "Great Job! Harry wants to buy you guys a drink", wait for him in the "Green Room", and she shows us the way to the Green room. I walk into the Green Room and there's Robin Williams sitting there with John Candy, Bobcat, Arsenio Hall, and the other comedians performing that night. HOLLY SHIT, FUCKEN ROBIN WILLIAMS! I have nothing for him to sign, so he ends up signing a cocktail napkin for me. I stayed back there 45 minutes bullshiting and drinking with those guys. Are you fucken kidding me, is this really happening? Nobody asked me to leave, I could of stayed there all night.
I go back to my table and my people are like "where the fuck were you"?
I said "partying with Robin Williams!"......they're like...ya right!
No bullshit, he's the "special guest tonight"! Nobody knew Robin was performing that night.
I don't think they believed me until he walked out onto the stage. The look on there faces.......priceless!
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @treemansbuds - How is the Marion Berry doing? Have you had it before?


She's in full flower, the only one I have in flower in the garden. No never had her before, I got her from Nuggz at the 4/26 BBQ we had this year in a trade.
She's very sativa looking, long skinny leaves, while Nuggz's MB is more indica looking. I know she's Raspberry Kush X Space Queen, so I'm expecting fruity with a nice sativa kick!
TMB-


----------



## jdubwetherell1988 (Aug 11, 2014)

Florida flowering has taken off the last week here..


----------



## fumble (Aug 11, 2014)

TWS said:


> A little birdy brought me a super nice care package. The Mrs all ready got into the butterscotch . She's becoming quite a patient. LOl . She was holding onto the wall walking back and forth doing Laundry and laughing.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


nice  If it is the one in the little plastic bag with twisty tie, melt one into some coffee in the morning 

that same little birdie gave me some TWS Huckleberry  mmm...damn fine sir!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2014)

I had some testers of the MB from Subcool and I had a couple different phenos. One was Space Queen dom and the other was Kush dom. They never grew right and smelled like carrots. When I showed it to Sub he said it smelled just like his third dimension. I have smelled some that smelled just like jelly beans. I got carrots!

Space Jill Dom MB:





Kushy MB:




Harvest:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2014)

It was a pheno hunt so I grew a bunch of tiny mainlined plants. I ended up liking the Scott's OG that didn't smell like garlic and the Jesus OG cherry pheno.

JOG:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I had some testers of the MB from Subcool and I had a couple different phenos. One was Space Queen dom and the other was Kush dom. They never grew right and smelled like carrots. When I showed it to Sub he said it smelled just like his third dimension. I have smelled some that smelled just like jelly beans. I got carrots!
> 
> Space Jill Dom MB:
> 
> ...


No doubt about it, I have the "Space" dominant pheno. Looks just the same, vs Nuggz looks like the "Kush" dominant pheno. I'm hoping for Jelly Beans and not carrots!
TMB-
Thanks Mo!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 12, 2014)

Unknown Sativa. Is it beginning to flower?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 12, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Unknown Sativa. Is it beginning to flower?
> View attachment 3227215 View attachment 3227216


Might be close to, but looks like she's going for more size.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 12, 2014)

"I'm kinda trippin. A helicopter just now flew right above our backyard - house, really really low never seen one that low before n hovered for like 5 seconds. I looked right at them"

Text from the wife ^^ 

Hahha oh ohh !! Paranoid wife does not make a happy life. I hate those damn fly overs. I say fuck em. Probably better staple my rec on the fence


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 12, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Might be close to, but looks like she's going for more size.


Great.....an over achiever. Thanks, TMG, I think she has hopes for queen of my garden but I think she'll have to settle for second place....I think.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> "I'm kinda trippin. A helicopter just now flew right above our backyard - house, really really low never seen one that low before n hovered for like 5 seconds. I looked right at them"
> 
> Text from the wife ^^
> 
> Hahha oh ohh !! Paranoid wife does not make a happy life. I hate those damn fly overs. I say fuck em. Probably better staple my rec on the fence


Yeah man screw them if your within your limits don't worry there just looking. That does suck about the wife though sucks when it messes with the family.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 12, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Yeah man screw them if your within your limits don't worry there just looking. That does suck about the wife though sucks when it messes with the family.


Ya , she's so accepting of it all. What's messed up it's all local county BS .. they have to hover so damn low for what ? They should just move on and look for "home invasion " suspects. 
I gotta tell her not to look right at them . Invasion of privacy ass motherfucks .


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 12, 2014)

Some new babies getting their sprout on. Strains are madd jack, seawarp, stumbleweed, sea dragon, and gang banger. Have more waiting to break the surface of the soil and some more in paper towels.
 

Bud porn anyone? 
 

These should have been transplanted like 3 weeks ago. They still gotta wait another week for the new soil to cool down. Hopefully they can hang in there until then.


----------



## fumble (Aug 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ya , she's so accepting of it all. What's messed up it's all local county BS .. they have to hover so damn low for what ? They should just move on and look for "home invasion " suspects.
> I gotta tell her not to look right at them . Invasion of privacy ass motherfucks .


I usually just give them a peace sign


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 12, 2014)

fumble said:


> I usually just give them a peace sign


Lol last time I threw up a peace sign to the LEO I got arrested


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ya , she's so accepting of it all. What's messed up it's all local county BS .. they have to hover so damn low for what ? They should just move on and look for "home invasion " suspects.
> I gotta tell her not to look right at them . Invasion of privacy ass motherfucks .



ohhhh, I just got one too. he didn't hover but made a couple of passes. Always good to raise the blood pressure ! Im still a little bugged... Now every thing I hear I thinks it's him. I can here him a mile away. lol , it's only yet Began. What colors is your. Mine is blue & white. Legal or not I just don't trust them or the grey area we all sit in right now.


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol last time I threw up a peace sign to the LEO I got arrested


 give em the bird then.....


----------



## Thomasgreen80 (Aug 12, 2014)

My Iranian og kush last year. Doing 8 ball kush and Afghan skunk this year


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey, how do you guys think Maxsea would do indoors and could you run it in a soiless medium. Hempy buckets or DWC ?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 12, 2014)

TWS said:


> give em the bird then.....


Exactly , On that grey area feeling ! Its that heeby geebies crap. I just can't stand them doing the fly overs , then circle areound , and circle again. The ones I see are blue and white. I usually make sure I light up too. The bird they will get for sure.


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Exactly , On that grey area feeling ! Its that heeby geebies crap. I just can't stand them doing the fly overs , then circle areound , and circle again. The ones I see are blue and white. I usually make sure I light up too. The bird they will get for sure.



Your in CA ? North or South ? wonder if we have the same bird lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 12, 2014)

TWS said:


> Hey, how do you guys think Maxsea would do indoors and could you run it in a soiless medium. Hempy buckets or DWC ?


website says its okay for hydro
EDIT:
*Can you use Maxsea in *hydroponics systems? 
Definitely. Hydroponics growers find Maxsea to be extraordinarily effective, easy-to-use and an economical choice for any soiless system. It supplies everything needed for optimum plant production and is pH perfect. Suggested feeding schedules and additional hydroponics information for Maxsea are available at http://public.me.com/maxsea


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2014)

Think Ima gonna try one.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 12, 2014)

@Garden Boss     I took these a few minutes ago!!


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2014)

they are getting big and look great !


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 12, 2014)

@TWS ya Alameda county. Don't know if it was blue or black since the misses saw it. She said she "could see the guy in there"

She's all "well you only have two so not like they wanna bust a small fry " 

I'm all well "1 or 12 doesn't matter because I have a legitimate script for it" and then I tell her just because it's small fry maybe worse . LEO Will try and scare tactics fools, but I ain't the fool. 

Fuck- I imagine the little fuck nut pilot, with his helmet on looking all stupid,Lego head invader of privacy , piggy douche .


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2014)

The Wifey called you a small Fry 

I've seen him bank a 360 and I could see the joy stick last year LOL.. last year too the whole CDF flew over my house for three days from dawn to dusk.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 12, 2014)

She did call me a small fry  But I told her only because I don't get enough Sun anyway . I don't like the layout of my yard. To much shade . I told her it was "supposed to be at least four 5 gallon bags " 

@TWS dude I bet you didn't sleep at all. Shit that would freak me out and drive me nuts....and you grow a gazzilion plants


----------



## 757growin (Aug 12, 2014)

I dont worry bout Leo much anymore. Not much you can do about them if they come. Its the armed jack boys that keep me up at night. Literally up at night.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 12, 2014)

Well shit if you put it like that @757growin for real keep those cameras on. Use WiFi web cams they link to straight to your phone

Stay safe


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 12, 2014)

TWS said:


> they are getting big and look great !


Thank you tws..they are still not flowering. . The smaller ones I have in a corner are but not the ones in the pictures..


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2014)

She's gonna get you a chainsaw for Christmas .


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2014)

Fumble That peanut butter & jelly cookie is awesome ! .


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 12, 2014)

The lower branches of the Choc/hash . 12 days apart can you tell which is which ?


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2014)

pic of the day


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 12, 2014)

Small fry guy


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 13, 2014)

TWS said:


>


Allison grew up just north of me about an hour away. Love her and Robert Plants music.
One of my favorites from that dynamic duo


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 13, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> A TMB update with pictures....
> The work continues in the garden. Here's some pictures of the girls with the carport supports up and "The New Weed Cage Extended 2.0". Also the "bud supports" are up too.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3226589
> View attachment 3226592 View attachment 3226596 View attachment 3226598 View attachment 3226599 View attachment 3226600 View attachment 3226602 View attachment 3226604 View attachment 3226606



Man TMB I love your setup.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 13, 2014)

@ jbird74 looking very nice. She is quite plump already.


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 13, 2014)

This super silver haze has crazy foxtail buds. Terible bag appeal. But a great heady, upbeat high. Takes forever to trim. I have one indica looking ssh pheno that looks just like critical ssh. Rock hard nugs and sticky, frosty af. Smells really sweet and fruity.i have one really hazy pheno that smells like bananas? Lol one super frosty indica bagseeds with a real skunky, punget odor. Another indica bagseed with massive foxtailng colas. I am tired of looking at hese plants lol.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 13, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Man TMB I love your setup.


Thank you sir! 
TMB-


----------



## theking2202004 (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't call them jackers, I call them vultures, and they are everywhere. Keep your heater close and don't ever be afraid to shoot( I assume you're a responsible gun owner) . I would rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6. I can survive prison, I can't survive a bullet to the head (at 
Least not the way I want to live) I'll die protecting my god given rights 



757growin said:


> I dont worry bout Leo much anymore. Not much you can do about them if they come. Its the armed jack boys that keep me up at night. Literally up at night.


----------



## theking2202004 (Aug 13, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> This super silver haze has crazy foxtail buds. Terible bag appeal. But a great heady, upbeat high. Takes forever to trim. I have one indica looking ssh pheno that looks just like critical ssh. Rock hard nugs and sticky, frosty af. Smells really sweet and fruity.i have one really hazy pheno that smells like bananas? Lol one super frosty indica bagseeds with a real skunky, punget odor. Another indica bagseed with massive foxtailng colas. I am tired of looking at hese plants lol.


I had a bunch of lavender kush plants foxtail, it looked like dr grinspoon or tooty fruity I was super medicated off these plants so I didn't care.


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2014)

Did you eat the whole bar TWS? or was it the little chocolate covered one?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 13, 2014)

All this ganjah is making me thirsty


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 13, 2014)

Hitting flower real hard.


----------



## Cannabidude (Aug 13, 2014)

Greenhouse update - they're big enough to see from outside now. all pressed up against the plastic. I'm going to have to get some shade cloth to block it. Good thing its the north side.


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Hitting flower real hard.



i'LL SAY !


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2014)

fumble said:


> Did you eat the whole bar TWS? or was it the little chocolate covered one?


 only ate a third of the peanutbutter & jelly. going to eat the other 2/3 tonight.


----------



## Thomasgreen80 (Aug 13, 2014)

My afghan skunk main cola pic taken at dusk. Really putting on for 3 weeks. Also have to say bio canna is great for outdoors.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 13, 2014)

The tops got nice .. and the WiFi got a strange leaf structure. Looks sturdy though. 

And is this foxtail ? Just as I want to chop the swelling goes down.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2014)

Thomasgreen80 said:


> My afghan skunk main cola pic taken at dusk. Really putting on for 3 weeks. Also have to say bio canna is great for outdoors.



Gonna be a Phatty !


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 13, 2014)

When I trim and get resin on my fingers I think it smells like candy. Like fruit candy. I ask the wifey and she all " ummm, no why would it smell like candy !?" Hahahha.

Doesn't it smell like candy though ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> When I trim and get resin on my fingers I tho k it smells like candy. Like fruit candy. I ask the wifey and she all " ummm, no why would it smell like candy !?" Hahahha.
> 
> Doesn't it smell like candy though ?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 13, 2014)

@TripleMindedGee5150






Those are foxtails.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lol naw that's just A LOT OF FOXTAILING @FresnoFarmer I swear mines looks like that but on a more miniature scale. .  But ok. Ya mine doesn't look like foxtail after all. Thanks for the reference

Foxtail usually it means time to pull though right ?

@doublejj Come on you "tho k" so right. Foos be thoking thinks


----------



## mike lanza (Aug 13, 2014)

TWS said:


> This is a random open thread for folks to stop by and share pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY budy of MINE JUST GAVE ME 3 2ft plants look purple as fuck too gonna put pics up soon, and some weed butter too make cookies, what a good friend hes going to rehab for a bad bad drug and he cant have that around the plants....ill put pics soon


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 13, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol naw that's just A LOT OF FOXTAILING @FresnoFarmer I swear mines looks like that but on a more miniature scale. .  But ok. Ya mine doesn't look like foxtail after all. Thanks for the reference
> 
> Foxtail usually it means time to pull though right ?
> 
> @doublejj Come on you "tho k" so right. Foos be thoking thinks


Yours do look a little foxtailish. Some strains naturally foxtail. Sativa, or Haze rather, strains are known foxtail alot. But I have heard letting plants flower for a long time can bring on foxtailng


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 13, 2014)

This I chopped because of caterpillar poop and lots of Orange hairs. 12 days ago smells ok actually . Smells dry and taste dry. Effects are good though...


----------



## fumble (Aug 14, 2014)

TWS said:


> Fumble That peanut butter & jelly cookie is awesome ! .


thank you very much


----------



## Carmarelo (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm loving it!


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 14, 2014)

Romulan x timewreck
This was my first an only attempt at breeding so far. Got a couple gsc crosses in mind tho.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2014)

Damn....that's close GB...did you catch his name tag on his shirt?...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2014)

If you've got any firearms GB....I'd move them


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 14, 2014)

nope to blurry... I was lucky I had the camera out and ready, they were hauling ass.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 14, 2014)

doublejj said:


> If you've got any firearms GB....I'd move them


Lol. They weren't circling. Just hauling ass.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Lol. They weren't circling. Just hauling ass.


By the time they start circling...it's too late


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 14, 2014)

doublejj said:


> When they start circling...it's too late


Not around here. Many of my buddys gardens with 99 were circled all year and never had so much as a compliance check. I haven't heard of a legal 24 patch getting popped in my neck of the woods.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2014)

We've only been flown over once at the farm so far....but they circled several times counting plants.....


----------



## doubletake (Aug 14, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


Haha sick pic and ya screw them there not even looking twice at 24


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 14, 2014)

@Garden Boss they flew directly over my property just as low. Going fast as fuck too. Same color and styl chopper. I was in the outdoor garden top dressing when I saw it whizzing towards me. Shit myself lol. I think they were coming from the fields and just passing over head to hit the warehouse side of town. They aint worried about my little gardens. Its obviously for personal use.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 14, 2014)

Sativa starting flower with the goddamn right foot


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 14, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


Looks like Mercy Air, I am right over a medical flight path.


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2014)

oh you know it ! Pic of the day !


----------



## mike lanza (Aug 14, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yours do look a little foxtailish. Some strains naturally foxtail. Sativa, or Haze rather, strains are known foxtail alot. But I have heard letting plants flower for a long time can bring on foxtailng





KushXOJ said:


> Romulan x timewreck
> This was my first an only attempt at breeding so far. Got a couple gsc crosses in mind tho.


i just put 3 2 footers in tonight , a friend had to give them up so i now hAVE THEM its my first time growing too good luck


----------



## mike lanza (Aug 14, 2014)

TWS said:


> oh you know it ! Pic of the day !


reminds me of cheech n chong....first time grower here got 3 3footers a friend gave me


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 15, 2014)

Lost Coast OG Peace.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 15, 2014)

I may not be confident discerning clear trichomes from cloudy but I do know amber when I see it....so, Black Diesel is about to be harvested.
Is it better to chop in the morning or night or no difference.
Thankewe....


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 15, 2014)

Good morning Sam-
I don't think it matters what time of day you harvest. I choose the morning/day time just because I can see better. I set up my "EZ-UP" in the garden and spend all day out there during harvest. I like mornings best, the leaves/plant seems stiffer when cooler and easier to trim. I suggest not taking the whole plant at once, just a branch or two at a time. If you take the whole plant and it sits around the leaves droop and it's a pain in the ass to trim.
Some (maybe most) take the whole plant, hang until mostly dry, or all the way dry, then trim. I choose to trim when wet, I WANT THAT JOB DONE!
Keep us posted on the progress.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2014)

pmt62382 said:


> Lost Coast OGView attachment 3229596 Peace.


Now that's purrtty....!


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey S'manta...I don't know if it applies to weed, but in regular gardening, they say to pick fruits and veggies in the morning so they stay crisp and store better...


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 15, 2014)

I've heard that, too. Tomorrow morning I'll do the deed.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 15, 2014)

I've always heard to harvest first thing in morning before sun has chance to degrade THC. May be bullshit for all I know, but I go with it!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 15, 2014)

I harvest from the minute I wake to the minute I sleep. with tons of Trimming in between. Its a lot of work when you have no help..


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 15, 2014)

757growin said:


> I harvest from the minute I wake to the minute I sleep. with tons of Trimming in between. Its a lot of work when you have no help..


Amen.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently if u harvest the morning after a full moon the buds are really big


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 15, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Good morning Sam-
> I don't think it matters what time of day you harvest. I choose the morning/day time just because I can see better. I set up my "EZ-UP" in the garden and spend all day out there during harvest. I like mornings best, the leaves/plant seems stiffer when cooler and easier to trim. I suggest not taking the whole plant at once, just a branch or two at a time. If you take the whole plant and it sits around the leaves droop and it's a pain in the ass to trim.
> Some (maybe most) take the whole plant, hang until mostly dry, or all the way dry, then trim. I choose to trim when wet, I WANT THAT JOB DONE!
> Keep us posted on the progress.
> TMB-


I just trimmed one side cola, tedious, now it is hanging to dry. I'm going back and forth as to whether to chop the whole plant knowing I'll spend most of day, trimming. Or..... just the side branches... I hate making decisions.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I just trimmed one side cola, tedious, now it is hanging to dry. I'm going back and forth as to whether to chop the whole plant knowing I'll spend most of day, trimming. Or..... just the side branches... I hate making decisions.


I normally like choppi g the main ones off and sometimes I just leave the bottom third for another few days to see if they harden up a bit .....then again there has been times ive just pulled a whole plant cos the quality wasnt gd, it was like good riddance thats finished


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2014)

How big is it sam ? If its less than half pound I would chop the branches all off, get some gd music on and get in the zone for the day chill out n trim


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 15, 2014)

I like to trim and cut outside under the sun


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I like to trim and cut outside under the sun


How's that working for yah?....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 15, 2014)

Awesome. It wouldn't be a full tropical experience otherwise


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 15, 2014)

Also, in some places harvest (whatever the fruit) is done really early, so people can avoid the high temperatures of noon. Sounds logical.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 15, 2014)

Just to throw in my $0.02, during the night, starches drain from the leaves into the root system, and during the day the starches are brought back up into the leaves, so if you harvest after night time, before daylight when the starches come back up, the end result may be a less harsh smoke, as starches in leaves contribute to the harshness. So yeah, during the day = starch and sugars accumulated in leaves, night = starch and sugars accumulated in roots. There is a thing you can do to test it called an iodine test, where you stain the leaves with iodine, as it will turn the starches black so you can see how much starch is in them. This is a picture of an iodine test done on Geranium leaves, the leaf on the left was harvested during a light period and is dark because the starch is stained by the iodine, the leaf on the right was harvested after an extended dark period without being exposed to light, and it light green because there is no starch for the iodine to stain. Personally, I wouldn't want to be smoking all that starch, so my advice would be harvest before the sun comes up if at all possible


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 15, 2014)

I like to harvest after my morning chores. I pluck off all the fan leaves and throw them in a bucket. I basically pluck off any foliage without trichs. Those go to the compost. Then I chop down the whole plant strategically into sectons for hanging. I trim while every things hang drying. One branch at a time, so as not to have buds getting flattened while laying around waiting to get sliced up. Start curing when outsides of buds feel brittle.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2014)

I trimmed the Mulanje one cola at a time so I could enjoy it. Much better to trim a little when I wanted to instead of it being a job!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes. I make sure to get down in there too. Just play some reggae, smoke some pot, and zone in. How did you like trimming that one beast? @Mohican Lol, I think it was a malawi from 2012.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 15, 2014)

I haven't trimmed more than 6 colas, foot and a half each. Up until this year that is


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 15, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I haven't trimmed more than 6 colas, foot and a half each. Up until this year that is


I like trimming long colas.

@Ace Yonder that is very interesting. Maybe next week I will try this. Harvest the top in the dark and the bottom In the light.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I just trimmed one side cola, tedious, now it is hanging to dry. I'm going back and forth as to whether to chop the whole plant knowing I'll spend most of day, trimming. Or..... just the side branches... I hate making decisions.


Many of the big growers up here start their trimming early in the morning, around the end of September and they won't stop until Dec/Jan......I'm sure that some of the bigger growers on this board like Garden Boss, MooFoo & others, will still be trimming buds when the BBQ gets here......


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 15, 2014)

How much longer?   

Some early smoke. Pretty smooth for being covered in aphids lol. Easy way to get all the aphids is to put double sided tape on the stem ends when hang drying. Also put a few pieces on the line. You will be surprised at the amount of aphids thag collect on the tape.....thousands.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 15, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Many of the big growers up here start their trimming early in the morning, around the end of September and they won't stop until Dec/Jan......I'm sure that some of the bigger growers on this board like Garden Boss, MooFoo & others, will still be trimming buds when the BBQ gets here......


It would take me a year to trim a field like GB's


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2014)

and TWS!!!!............


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL found this burried in a brown paper bag in the garage. Last year's outdoor !!! 

And some of the lower buds of my bipolar baby


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 15, 2014)

@TripleMindedGee5150 didn't you have a plant that revegged? You were going to harvest part and leave the newer growth. Did you do that? How'd it go?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 15, 2014)

O


S'Manta said:


> @TripleMindedGee5150 didn't you have a plant that revegged? You were going to harvest part and leave the newer growth. Did you do that? How'd it go?


Ya doing it little at a time. It's so dam small it's just dumb. Frosty as all he'll and smells great. Not gonna last me at all. But I haven't chopped it fully. They reveg but seem to have stablized


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm hacking down my revegged Black Diesel tomorrow, but all of it. My magnifying thingy shows at least 20%-30% amber trichomes all over even on the new revegged growth.
I should get an oz or two. I'm buying a scale tomorrow.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ya mine are clear and keep pushing out white hairs. I'm going to use this plant for cooking for sure. Just got x-rays back and I got some cervical neck wear and tear that is killing me..... Nerve damage type shit. FML

Also been smoking the branches I did pluck. Ala ghetto fab.. harsh like a camel cigarette no filter but better flavor and that xtra mind effect


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm hacking down my revegged Black Diesel tomorrow, but all of it. My magnifying thingy shows at least 20%-30% amber trichomes all over even on the new revegged growth.
> I should get an oz or two. I'm buying a scale tomorrow.


Sam, I little tip....if you spray your scissors with PAM before you start trimming, they will clean a lot easier...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 15, 2014)

I just go by the looks. If it looks done. Pluck it lol. I am going to try and get a pic of the trichs on my kodak with macro, magnifying glass, and zoom.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 15, 2014)

Pam the scissors.....this BD is extremely sticky...I'm going to pick up a box of disposable gloves, too.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 15, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ya mine are clear and keep pushing out white hairs. I'm going to use this plant for cooking for sure. Just got x-rays back and I got some cervical neck wear and tear that is killing me..... Nerve damage type shit. FML
> 
> Also been smoking the branches I did pluck. Ala ghetto fab.. harsh like a camel cigarette no filter but better flavor and that xtra mind effect


Yeah, all the hairs have turned orangey on mine. It looks ready. All the colas are hard and fat and extremely sticky and fragrant.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 15, 2014)

Here are a couple of harvest clean up items I really like.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 15, 2014)

GB, where do I get that?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2014)

If you get resin on your fingers you can spray with PAM, & then most soaps will easily wash away the PAM....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 15, 2014)

doublejj said:


> If you get resin on your fingers you can spray with PAM, & then most soaps will easily wash away the PAM....


 I just went to the canawipes website and there are no stores within 100 miles of me.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 15, 2014)

I use 'goop' . The mechanics soap. Or just rub my fingers till it's not sticky anymore


----------



## Cannabidude (Aug 15, 2014)

i use gloves and rinse will IPA, same with scissors as i trim to keep em clean, if your scrounging you can evap the IPA and have some low grade hash in just a couple hours.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 15, 2014)

I just keep a bottle of rubbing alcohol and some cotton near and clean the scissors as if a piercing. Gloves are a must, black sticky fingers that can't even put down the scissors are fun for a while, then it just gets ridiculous


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2014)

cooking oil works good for the hands.


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> O
> 
> 
> Ya doing it little at a time. It's so dam small it's just dumb. Frosty as all he'll and smells great. Not gonna last me at all. But I haven't chopped it fully. They reveg but seem to have stablized



hey.... they don't call ya small fry for nothing... you sure that helicopter stopped for you or was the Mrs just trying to make ya feel better


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2014)

don't rub your eyes Sam.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2014)

TWS said:


> don't rub your eyes Sam.


Oh Yeah!.....you'll only do that once!....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 15, 2014)

Haha , come to think of it maybe they were looking for a cat in the tree @TWS they don't want the small fry. To hard to handle


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Here are a couple of harvest clean up items I really like.


Another great tip Boss, just ordered the SOS, but can't find where to buy the Canawipes. There on line spot to order seems to be down.
TMB-


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 16, 2014)

Everybody's everything is looking very nice this year.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Everybody's everything is looking very nice this year.


I agree, i think a lot has too do with how everyone helps each other out on the outdoor page....the rest of riu can be a little sketchy....lol


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

Just got back with windex wipes, a digital food scale, clothespins, mason jars, labels and 2 pairs of scissors. 
Chopped her at 5:30 am.....let the trimming begin....in a minute.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 16, 2014)

Use latex gloves though @S'Manta


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Just got back with windex wipes, a digital food scale, clothespins, mason jars, labels and 2 pairs of scissors.
> Chopped her at 5:30 am.....let the trimming begin....in a minute.


I like to put on a little classical music and just zone out.....good times


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Use latex gloves though @S'Manta


Costco!...lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2014)

Actually the Costco gloves are Nitrile....not latex


----------



## youngDee (Aug 16, 2014)

So I been about 12 days into noticeable flowers, some less than that... everything is going great. Im excited and cant wait to finish. Most of my gurls are getting plenty of tricombs very early, makes me feel awsome!! Lol thiz one here sprouted buds about 9 days ago, I can only imagine what she'll look like near harvest.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 16, 2014)

I get mine from the grocery or dollar store


----------



## Cannabidude (Aug 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I like to put on a little classical music and just zone out.....good times


i prefer my Billie Holiday Pandora station, with Ella Fitzgerald and Luis Armstrong. But I can get down with some Bach.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 16, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> i prefer my Billie Holiday Pandora station, with Ella Fitzgerald and Luis Armstrong. But I can get down with some Bach.


Now that we're on Pandora I throw on the reggae channel w/ a nice cold beverage (depending the mood maybe a nice alcoholic concoction) , some bud , and maybe some Cuban girls in thongs- still working on having the wife ok that part though ....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Now that we're on Pandora I throw on the reggae channel w/ a nice cold beverage (depending the mood maybe a nice alcoholic concoction) , some bud , and maybe some Cuban girls in thongs- still working on having the wife ok that part though ....


good luck with that.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> i prefer my Billie Holiday Pandora station, with Ella Fitzgerald and Luis Armstrong. But I can get down with some Bach.


My personal favorite is Vivaldi......


----------



## Cannabidude (Aug 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> My personal favorite is Vivaldi......


*golph clap* im not super up on who's who in classical but this is one of favorites as well. I saw the local symphony do this one live and it was amazing.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I agree, i think a lot has too do with how everyone helps each other out on the outdoor page....the rest of riu can be a little sketchy....lol


I might pop over to seed strains thread but thats about it ....im only on here cos its a cool place the outdoor threads and im only subscribed to about 6 of them......I visited a weird thread where uncle buck hangs out not ling ago and man theres some nightmare stuff being said in there so I didnt stay long


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2014)

Did u feed ur pets before you forget about them ?


S'Manta said:


> Just got back with windex wipes, a digital food scale, clothespins, mason jars, labels and 2 pairs of scissors.
> Chopped her at 5:30 am.....let the trimming begin....in a minute.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 16, 2014)

Keep it lit . Hope everybody has good one


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I like to put on a little classical music and just zone out.....good times


Iron maiden was my last trimming lot of music followed buy acdc....I had a sativa to trim so figured id play energetic music to suit


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> i prefer my Billie Holiday Pandora station, with Ella Fitzgerald and Luis Armstrong. But I can get down with some Bach.


Geez with music like this id say you are trimming plants like hannibal trims fat of his body parts


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2014)

Vivaldi.........


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow ^^^^^^^^ not what I expected at all


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Wow ^^^^^^^^ not what I expected at all


Just cause I'm old.......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2014)

How about a little Pachelbel..........


----------



## Cannabidude (Aug 16, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Geez with music like this id say you are trimming plants like hannibal trims fat of his body parts


They sure come out pretty though. You probably don't want to see me wearing nothing but their leaves though. Bud bikinis aren't so sexy on me...... maybe i should stop using the stalk for the thong strap..... hmmm something to think about.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2014)

fun2....a 20 year old college student escaped from North Korea....he had never heard or seen a guitar until he was 15 years old.......


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

Break time. The good news is there are really no fan leaves just the baby leaves so this isn't bad. I've got the whole plant hanging upside down in the closet and I'm working from the outside in. I'm clothes pinning each cola stem to a coat hanger, I've done 4 colas...a lot to go. Just checked the humidity for my city and its 24%. 
No music, I'm watching Hitchcock's Strangers on a Train.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> fun2....a 20 year old college student escaped from North Korea....he had never heard or seen a guitar until he was 15 years old.......


Watched a video of the space station going over earth at night. The north of Korea is a empty black mass compared to the rest of the world which is lit up like an Xmas tree.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Now that we're on Pandora I throw on the reggae channel w/ a nice cold beverage (depending the mood maybe a nice alcoholic concoction) , some bud , and maybe some Cuban girls in thongs- still working on having the wife ok that part though ....


Can those Cuban girls trim, or are they there for moral support?
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Can those Cuban girls trim, or are they there for moral support?
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3230365 View attachment 3230366


Yeah I can imagine what those buds would like like!.....lol.....it would be dangerous to have scissors in your hand.....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 16, 2014)

Eva Mendez is my mental mistress bro . Watch it  moral support , trim , play with kids . What have you


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Break time. The good news is there are really no fan leaves just the baby leaves so this isn't bad. I've got the whole plant hanging upside down in the closet and I'm working from the outside in. I'm clothes pinning each cola stem to a coat hanger, I've done 4 colas...a lot to go. Just checked the humidity for my city and its 24%.
> No music, I'm watching Hitchcock's Strangers on a Train.


Kinda fun huh?.....I remember my first.......*cough*...well not really, but you get what I mean....


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


>



killing Woot !

my pic of the day !


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Can those Cuban girls trim, or are they there for moral support?
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3230365 View attachment 3230366
> View attachment 3230368



Sure likes me them brown skin girls.


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Kinda fun huh?.....I remember my first.......*cough*...well not really, but you get what I mean....


you mean your first rectal examine ?  I try to forget those. LOL. Im at that age now I need to frequent the docs more regularly .


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Iron maiden was my last trimming lot of music followed buy acdc....I had a sativa to trim so figured id play energetic music to suit


 you weren't kidding when you said you guys are behind the times ... lol


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Aug 16, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


>



You got your shit together bro. Those trees are looking nice they are thriving


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Kinda fun huh?.....I remember my first.......*cough*...well not really, but you get what I mean....


..my first was like all of 10 seconds and it didnt touch the sides.....oooooohhhh you mean trimming plants ...sheesh my bad


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> you weren't kidding when you said you guys are behind the times ... lol


Australia is behind the times its funny I live in a town of around 12000 p and when I talk to my mates about dabbing.bho.vapes they dont know what the hell in talking about and tell me to stop pretending to be like an american.....fustrating..as for maiden they not behind times do t get me started on the music or ill break out my cannibal corpse and carcass cds lol....


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 16, 2014)

.Fireballs


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> .Fireballs View attachment 3230389


If I could focus my eyes properly ABM id say that plant has a fine leaf structure kinda like CP or GSC


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 16, 2014)

I heard the "choppa choppa choppa " and thought it sounded like a big one. Sure enough military. I threw a


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 16, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> If I could focus my eyes properly ABM id say that plant has a fine leaf structure kinda like CP or GSC


Indeed it does. I am loving this strain.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Indeed it does. I am loving this strain.
> View attachment 3230397



Good stuff mate ....hope it finishes of well for ya


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)

we sure have some fine photo journalist around here.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 16, 2014)

Umm ok Paranoia now. Dafuq... Spot light on and everything.

They pass around again. Now I feel violated. Homeland security agenda ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2014)

Still amazes me how u can buy seeds same strain same company but differents phenos....even at this early stage u can see the difference.


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Australia is behind the times its funny I live in a town of around 12000 p and when I talk to my mates about dabbing.bho.vapes they dont know what the hell in talking about and tell me to stop pretending to be like an american.....fustrating..as for maiden they not behind times do t get me started on the music or ill break out my cannibal corpse and carcass cds lol....


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 16, 2014)

This is to the helicopters





Another. One stop by but this look like blue / white. Small fry down !!!


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)

Great tune here ! Only Tosh and Marley are in the same Cat as this band.


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)

This Tune Rings loud ! Brings back great memories of a very fine lady .


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 16, 2014)

I and I approve


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3230423 Still amazes me how u can buy seeds same strain same company but differents phenos....even at this early stage u can see the difference.



well your easy...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 16, 2014)

That's why they can't patent strains


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

You could patent clones.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm done...for the day. My arm is tired. I might go back to it, later. This plant is dense.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> well your easy...


My wife says if I was a woman I would be the biggest whore out...not sure if she meant my size or my generosity


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm done...for the day. My arm is tired. I might go back to it, later. This plant is dense.


*Pictures please!* (and not those pictures JJ wants to see)
TMB-


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 16, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> *Pictures please!* (and not those pictures JJ wants to see)
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3230513


bahahaha


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2014)

Shes in the bath TMB ....sorry sam had to let them now ....now jj will be drooling like this ....


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 16, 2014)

@ruby fruit Why are you up so early? Don't they have weekends in Australia?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @ruby fruit Why are you up so early? Don't they have weekends in Australia?


Im working niteshift bro thats why im up during your daylight hours at the moment ....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

I have the most half assed set up for drying. I hang from coat hangers with more coat hangers. It works but is hideous to look at. I haven't opened this closet in a few years, didn't notice the cobwebs...oops
But...I have a new idea....I need cup hooks to string clotheslines in my closet...so, I can pin them to the line. 
Here is my "before" drying set-up...I'll do the after, tomorrow and will vacuum the cobwebs.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 16, 2014)

They've got dying racks at Costco and work pretty well and you can get a good amount on there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3230517 Shes in the bath TMB ....sorry sam had to let them now ....now jj will be drooling like this ....


Ruby.....how'd you know I was immersed in water? Is the NSA spying, again?


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 16, 2014)

http://m.costco.com/.product.11510163.html?utm_campaign=bazaarvoice&utm_medium=SearchVoice&utm_source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> They've got dying racks at Costco and work pretty well and you can get a good amount on there.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Yeah, this is my year of getting it all together as I figure out how to do this.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> http://m.costco.com/.product.11510163.html?utm_campaign=bazaarvoice&utm_medium=SearchVoice&utm_source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I'm not a Costco member but my son & bff are and I have a gift certificate for Costco so my next trip to LA I'll look into the drying thingy.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 16, 2014)

You can also get fencing materials and make rings. Those are pretty handy as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 16, 2014)

Just starting to flower


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> http://m.costco.com/.product.11510163.html?utm_campaign=bazaarvoice&utm_medium=SearchVoice&utm_source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


That is a great rack. I want it..for my laundry...hehe. Dual purpose.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

This is better... 
Time to feed my horse, make a bacon/avocado sandwich and get back to trimming. What a way to spend a Saturday night, eh?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn shade fucks me over


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)

Bacon Advocado sandwich sounds really good


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> Bacon Advocado sandwich sounds really good


It was....I had 2.  
All that trimming made me hungry.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> This is better...
> Time to feed my horse, make a bacon/avocado sandwich and get back to trimming. What a way to spend a Saturday night, eh?


 thats a fantastic saturday i love bacon, avacado and tomatoes on toasted bread!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> thats a fantastic saturday i love bacon, avacado and tomatoes on toasted bread!


Me, too. I have home grown tomatoes, also.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 16, 2014)

ya nothing beats homegrown, wish i could grow avacados! basically anything avacado im in. i eat them with a spoon right outta the shell in my lunch almost every day


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

I do that, eat them out of the shell with salt, pepper and a spoon. I love avos.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


Depth charge fishing?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Depth charge fishing?


I've done this with grenades........


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I've done this with grenades........


Fun


----------



## doublejj (Aug 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Fun


well we didn't have any avacado's.....lol


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

Not as much fun....avocados don't have a pin to pull.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Depth charge fishing?


Lol, nope just smoking out at the creek. I've been trying to get out of the house everyday while I still can.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Lol, nope just smoking out at the creek. I've been trying to get out of the house everyday while I still can.


That is a big puff of smoke. Good job, GB.


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Lol, nope just smoking out at the creek. I've been trying to get out of the house everyday while I still can.



a puff of smoke.... lol and everyone thought you were blowin shit up.....well I guess you kinda were.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Lol, nope just smoking out at the creek. I've been trying to get out of the house everyday while I still can.


I'm in the middle if a 16' x 24' room addition to the house. I'm finding it hard to get away these days. Jail starts first/second weekend of Sept.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 16, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I'm in the middle if a 16' x 24' room addition to the house. I'm finding it hard to get away these days. Jail starts first/second weekend of Sept.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3230679


That doesn't sound good, TMB. Unless Jail is spa vacation.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 17, 2014)

the ones in the wood chopping are doing well everything is budding now in all spots - hillside 20 , east garden 30 , wood chopping 60 , med gardens 36 and some momma has put here and there of early strains for head smoke also have the next batch to go in greenhouses for fall crop 3-4 ft tall now under suppliment lights to keep them in veggie grow until oct 15 +/-


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

pic o da day ...


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a theory as to why PUrkle is lagging behind in flowering, she's getting more sun than the others. When I transplanted her from 15gal to 45gal I put the fabric pot in a spot where she is hidden and getting about an hour more sun than the others. I think it extended her veg cycle. Like I said, it's a theory.
Good morning.


----------



## dluck (Aug 17, 2014)

Didn't get to do an outdoor grow this years


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I have a theory as to why PUrkle is lagging behind in flowering, she's getting more sun than the others. When I transplanted her from 15gal to 45gal I put the fabric pot in a spot where she is hidden and getting about an hour more sun than the others. I think it extended her veg cycle. Like I said, it's a theory.
> Good morning.


 are you trimming yet ?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> are you trimming yet ?


Slave driver.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> are you trimming yet ?


No, I'm waiting for daylight while drinking my just ground, freshly brewed coffee.
I'll get back to work ... soon.


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

I cant wait for they sun to come up to go check them out. Coffee sounds good

Woke up to a bit of a problem . My Son and the pit (Zack) who are best buddies who Zack follows everywhere, follows the kid in the garage where he smokes and the dog catches a contact high . pisses me off really. Well when the dog gets high he losses all motor function and pees himself. well the kid comes home after we are sleeping gets the damn dog high by being stupid and then leaves again. Well the dog crawls up in bed and guess what. yepp, wake up to a wet bed. No wonder the dog didn't wake up when the kid came home. the dog hears everything except when he's loaded. He was still swaying when I made him get up to change the bed sheets.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> I cant wait for they sun to come up to go check them out. Coffee sounds good
> 
> Woke up to a bit of a problem . My Son and the pit (Zack) who are bust buddies who Zack follows everywhere follows the kid in the garage where he smokes and the dog catches a contact high . pisses me off really. Well when the dog gets high he losses all motor function and pees himself. well the kid comes home after we are sleeping gets the damn dog high by being stupid and then leaves again. Well the dog crawls up in bed and guess what. yepp, wake up to a wet bed. No wonder the dog didn't wake up when the kid came home. the dog hears everything except when he's loaded. He was still swaying when I made him get up to change the bed sheets.


When your son goes to sleep, get a pan of warm water and put your son's hand in the warm water and he'll pee himself. Turn about is fair play.


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

I like your Idea LOL. Hope his hangover is bad .LOL


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

If the Spirit moves me this morning I might practice my waffle making skills. Which aren't great by any means.


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

and bacon !


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> If the Spirit moves me this morning I might practice my waffle making skills. Which aren't great by any means.


I make fabulous waffles.,..mmm. 
I think waffles for dinner..thnx, TWS.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

Sausage....both.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I have a theory as to why PUrkle is lagging behind in flowering, she's getting more sun than the others. When I transplanted her from 15gal to 45gal I put the fabric pot in a spot where she is hidden and getting about an hour more sun than the others. I think it extended her veg cycle. Like I said, it's a theory.
> Good morning.


Thats a good theory, ive thought that about mine. this year they have all started flowering like 3weeks earlier and all get less sun then last year.


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

I either seem to under fill or over fill the Iron and I wish they would come out a bit more crunchy.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> I like your Idea LOL. Hope his hangover is bad .LOL


itd be more fun to throw a bucket of ice water on him lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

my cherrypies in full sun are my biggest plants and last to go into flower. The greenhouse is in full flower. I think that's my issue with going into flower when I put them outside in the greenhouse to early. Going to harden them off in full sunlight and use supplement lighting next year.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> I either seem to under fill or over fill the Iron and I wish they would come out a bit more crunchy.


It takes practice. Try using a measuring cup when pouring the batter on the iron. Start with 3/4 cup batter and increase to get the desired size. Better smaller than too big, IMO, because I hate messes.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 17, 2014)

ya i start them mar 21st and harden off and bring inside under t5's from mid april till may 24. then i leave them out in growbags where they get the most sun until they show sex.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> ya i start them mar 21st and harden off and bring inside under t5's from mid april till may 24. then i leave them out in growbags where they get the most sun until they show sex.


You start from seeds? t5's,, I know it is a light but what kind of light?


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 17, 2014)

Ya I do, they're a really skinny fluorescent light. The regular fluorescents are t20.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> View attachment 3230863 Ya I do, they're a really skinny fluorescent light. The regular fluorescents are t20.


These are good for vegging? Where do I get them, a hydro store?


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 17, 2014)

This is a comparison from last year Aug 1 2013 and July 31 2014. The plant last year got 1.5 hrs more sun in the am 1 hr in the evening.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> These are good for vegging? Where do I get them, a hydro store?


Ya they're great for small scale veg. I'm not sure if this brand is avail in US but they will have something similar. Fairly inexpensive $34 Bulb and ballast, and great on power


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Ya they're great for small scale veg. I'm not sure if this brand is avail in US but they will have something similar. Fairly inexpensive $34 Bulb and ballast, and great on power


Thanks, Bo, I appreciate it. 
Yes, I found them .... very reasonable.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 17, 2014)

Your very welcome, it's important to keep fluorescents close to the canopy as to prevent streatchy plants, and some t5's are a pain in the ass to move but some you can put on adjustable chains. And ps it's BC, not Bo


----------



## Stickystickyganja (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey everyone, here is my 2014 bubblegum


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

Bc.... Sorry. I fixed my autocorrect.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

Is this needed to go with the light?
*NanoTech T5 Reflector ?*

This is what I found.* 
http://www.futureharvest.com/our-products/sunblaster-lighting/t5ho-lighting/*


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 17, 2014)

It certainly couldn't hurt


----------



## Stickystickyganja (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> and bacon !


That is one thing I cannot live without by any means.....I was recently asked the question "If you had to choose one, what would you live without. Bacon or oral sex?" And I seriously couldn't answer, but in my head I was thinking....How can I live without bacon! lmao


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 17, 2014)

here is my fruity chronic juice,dinafem diseal, holy grail kush and berry bomb..all are over 6 foot tall and berry bomb is 10foot 1 inch..its my tallest tree i have grew so far..


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 17, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> This is a comparison from last year Aug 1 2013 and July 31 2014. The plant last year got 1.5 hrs more sun in the am 1 hr in the evening.View attachment 3230868View attachment 3230869 View attachment 3230871


it goes to show how much better the one from last year looks with the morning sun..i like for my plants to get the morning sun better then i do evening sun they seem to do alot better...but when were guerrila growing we have to take what we can get


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> These are good for vegging? Where do I get them, a hydro store?


 you can use this t-8 and save money on bulbs .
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-Lighting-Industrial-6-Light-High-Bay-Grey-Hanging-Fluorescent-Fixture-IB-632-MVH/202193185?N=5yc1vZ1z1159x

or this t-5

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-Lighting-4-Light-T5-White-High-Output-Fluorescent-High-Bay-IBC-454-MV/202838871?N=5yc1vZ1z1159x
look on craigs list though for used T-5's


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

Stickystickyganja said:


> That is one thing I cannot live without by any means.....I was recently asked the question "If you had to choose one, what would you live without. Bacon or oral sex?" And I seriously couldn't answer, but in my head I was thinking....How can I live without bacon! lmao



after 20 + years of marriage it looks like it's the bacon for me .


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> This is a comparison from last year Aug 1 2013 and July 31 2014. The plant last year got 1.5 hrs more sun in the am 1 hr in the evening.View attachment 3230868View attachment 3230869 View attachment 3230871


 they look great BO ......


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> you can use this t-8 and save money on bulbs .
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-Lighting-Industrial-6-Light-High-Bay-Grey-Hanging-Fluorescent-Fixture-IB-632-MVH/202193185?N=5yc1vZ1z1159x
> 
> or this t-5
> ...


The BBQ is going to be so fun and EDUCATIONAL.... yay


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Is this needed to go with the light?
> *NanoTech T5 Reflector ?*
> 
> This is what I found.*
> http://www.futureharvest.com/our-products/sunblaster-lighting/t5ho-lighting/*


t5's.........


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

doublejj said:


> t5's.........
> View attachment 3230959


Yep, I learned my lesson...let there be light.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Yep, I learned my lesson...let there be light.


your a fast learner.....


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

Thought I was at church this morning,cause these girls sure are praying.  look at the stretch 










Couple MK ultras








LA confidential





inside the green house  








Huckleberry 



Blue Heron.



bud shot


----------



## 757growin (Aug 17, 2014)

My favorite so far. Tardis by tga. About 2.5 weeks in and shooting trichs like crazy and smelling like spoiled cantaloupe and apples


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> Thought I was at church this morning,cause these girls sure are praying.  look at the stretch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice TWS ,lots at various stages.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 17, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3230971 My favorite so far. Tardis by tga. About 2.5 weeks in and shooting trichs like crazy and smelling like spoiled cantaloupe and apples


Getting frosty,looks great.I was wondering how yours were coming along


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2014)

todays sermon by Reverend TWS....


----------



## 757growin (Aug 17, 2014)

northeastmarco said:


> Getting frosty,looks great.I was wondering how yours were coming along


Thanks farmer. I have no room on my deck to take pics. Lols but will be moving to a new spot within a few weeks. Once they get some breathing room I'll put some pics up. But this is my best looking outdoor crop yet imo. Think im finally learning something. Hope they make the move:O


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> you can use this t-8 and save money on bulbs .
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-Lighting-Industrial-6-Light-High-Bay-Grey-Hanging-Fluorescent-Fixture-IB-632-MVH/202193185?N=5yc1vZ1z1159x
> 
> or this t-5
> ...


If looking at Craigslist for indoor lighting now's the time to do it before fall/winter hits. Just be careful dealing with "fools/thieves" from CL, ALWAYS meet in a public place where electricity is available, you'll want to make sure the item works before buying.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> Thought I was at church this morning,cause these girls sure are praying.  look at the stretch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job TWS, how many plants total do you have?
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Aug 17, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Nice job TWS, how many plants total do you have?
> TMB-


He probably has just enough!


----------



## fumble (Aug 17, 2014)

looking wonderful everyone  So can't wait to get my camera fixed and post some pics


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 17, 2014)

So, I have a plant tied down and another one without restrains. Loose one is falling all over the place, had to add some improvised restrains. Never again will I grow 'em like that, I feel a stem breaking any time now they've put on some weight.


----------



## OutdoorGrowin (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 17, 2014)

everones outdoor plants are looking fabolous..has anyone did the Dr krippling incredibule bulk and WOS northern light X big bud fems outdoors? i got these 3 with my recent orders from herbies so i will test them out nextyear but would love to hear if they are big yeilders like they claim and mold resistance..thanks RIU


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2014)

My plants are taking so long to start to flower..6 have begun to. I'm waiting for the other half if they start today I should be able to harvest the indicas a week or two before Halloween. And the sativas about a week after!! I only got 2 that are going to finish early. At least I'll have something to smoke in October while I wait!!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 17, 2014)

Sonic screwdriver and tardis side by side .


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

yo 757... why can't you finish those out instead of move them ?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> yo 757... why can't you finish those out instead of move them ?


Allah willing.. my funding comes through to purchase a piece of the cali dream. Did two rents last harvest, dont want that again.


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

ahhhh Allah. When I go to heaven Mother Ganja and her 40 sisters will be there waiting for me ....


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 17, 2014)

Starting to beef up nicely now. 
Romulan x timewreck
Sucking the nitrogen out of the fan leaves. I would give her some more N but fuck it less fan leaves when it comes time to trim. (Just top dressed last week) hopefully its enough to keep her happy till harvest. I've also been feeding maxsea once a week. Might have to bump it up cause she's really putting on weight now.

Oh yeah and those crazy colors are starting to show. I'd say she's end of week 4 starting week 5


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> ahhhh Allah. When I go to heaven Mother Ganja and her 40 sisters will be there waiting for me ....


40?!!........I thought it was 72?!......I won't need all this Viagra then.....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 17, 2014)

I love seeing crazy colors of the leaf. Bet it smells like candy @KushXOJ


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 17, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I love seeing crazy colors of the leaf. Bet it smells like candy @KushXOJ


Yeah it does. Kind of like licorice. Not too sweet, but more spicy like.

I got another pheno in a 7 gallon that smells like peaches. 


Edit. I just noticed you can see it in the first pic


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 17, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Starting to beef up nicely now.
> Romulan x timewreck
> Sucking the nitrogen out of the fan leaves. I would give her some more N but fuck it less fan leaves when it comes time to trim. (Just top dressed last week) hopefully its enough to keep her happy till harvest. I've also been feeding maxsea once a week. Might have to bump it up cause she's really putting on weight now.
> 
> Oh yeah and those crazy colors are starting to show. I'd say she's end of week 4 starting week 5


Didn't you cross this strain yourself?


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 17, 2014)

@Garden Boss Yessir about 2 years ago but I'm just now getting around to popping some of them this year. Feels like Christmas morning as a kid again lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 17, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> @Garden Boss Yessir about 2 years ago but I'm just now getting around to popping some of them this year. Feels like Christmas morning as a kid again lol


Excellent. Are you going to the DJJ bbq? If so you should bring a cut or some seeds


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 17, 2014)

GardBoss said:


> Excellent. Are you going to the DJJ bbq? If so you should bring a cut or some seeds


When is the bbq? 

I always slip up and don't take cuts but I still have plenty beans left.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 17, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/after-harvest-bbq-dec-12-13-14th-fri-sat-sun.839612/


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> they look great BO ......


Smart ass  Fix your autocorrect.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 17, 2014)

757growin said:


> Thanks farmer. I have no room on my deck to take pics. Lols but will be moving to a new spot within a few weeks. Once they get some breathing room I'll put some pics up. But this is my best looking outdoor crop yet imo. Think im finally learning something. Hope they make the move:O


Well good luck with the move,be careful with those gals lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 17, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> everones outdoor plants are looking fabolous..has anyone did the Dr krippling incredibule bulk and WOS northern light X big bud fems outdoors? i got these 3 with my recent orders from herbies so i will test them out nextyear but would love to hear if they are big yeilders like they claim and mold resistance..thanks RIU


I feel you bro. I am just glad my plants stopped growing vertically finally lol. Maybe just a few more inches but perfect size for late starts. Buds are just forming. Everything pretty much went as planned tho


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 17, 2014)

Musical interlude....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I feel you bro. I am just glad my plants stopped growing vertically finally lol. Maybe just a few more inches but perfect size for late starts. Buds are just forming. Everything pretty much went as planned tho


@mr sunshine thats weird it quoted the wrong post.


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

Any body want to have a pumpkin growing spiff ? I just planted my pumpkin seed last weekend and it came up a couple of days ago... Wanna play ? BBQ is deadline ?
I'm in like a 10 gallon pot and gonna only let one pumpkin grow and chop the rest of the flowers. It's gonna have a Doggie bed to sit in... lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Starting to beef up nicely now.
> Romulan x timewreck
> Sucking the nitrogen out of the fan leaves. I would give her some more N but fuck it less fan leaves when it comes time to trim. (Just top dressed last week) hopefully its enough to keep her happy till harvest. I've also been feeding maxsea once a week. Might have to bump it up cause she's really putting on weight now.
> 
> Oh yeah and those crazy colors are starting to show. I'd say she's end of week 4 starting week 5


 super nice !


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2014)

" Pic of the day "

We like the Grow bags !  Plants are phatt too ..


----------



## Grobda (Aug 17, 2014)

August 17th. KC45s grow and grow, no buds yet. I am thinking that the Heavyweight Fast and Vast should be ready in a week or two.

 

 

100 percent crop from Fast and Vast bud


----------



## 757growin (Aug 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> " Pic of the daye like the Grow bags !  Plants are phatt too ..


Thank u sir. Good to be on the famed list! Can you nominate urself cause ur garden is taking off!


----------



## cowboy916 (Aug 18, 2014)

july 29th

aug 17


----------



## reese_tx (Aug 18, 2014)

Took these yesterday. Started by seed early spring in north Texas. Trying to time the harvest. Any advise on how they are progressing?


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I feel you bro. I am just glad my plants stopped growing vertically finally lol. Maybe just a few more inches but perfect size for late starts. Buds are just forming. Everything pretty much went as planned tho


ya that dont usally happen outdoors alot..i plan stuff all time and it seems something always fks me up and i have to make new plans lol..ya outdoors they like to reach for the sky for sure..i always have to put some yarn on mine to tie the tops of stalk to something bc if not theyw ill get top heavy and fall over


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 18, 2014)

Cutting down the male ...The one behind it was a male too


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 18, 2014)

Last week I was thinking that they might reach mid september at least. Over the weekend the ripen a lot, maybe I'll cut 'em down the last days of august.


----------



## reese_tx (Aug 18, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Took these yesterday. Started by seed early spring in north Texas. Trying to time the harvest. Any advise on how they are progressing?
> View attachment 3231734 View attachment 3231735 View attachment 3231737 View attachment 3231737 View attachment 3231734 View attachment 3231735 View attachment 3231737 View attachment 3231734 View attachment 3231735 View attachment 3231737 View attachment 3231734 View attachment 3231735 View attachment 3231737 View attachment 3231737


No advice on my lovely lady buds?


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 18, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> No advice on my lovely lady buds?


yours looks like mine right now reese..u still got about 5 weeks at least left on it imo..i started mine april 10th in kentucky..i wont get to harvest any at all till at least sept 20th-25th then ever week after that i should have 1 coming in all the way to end of oct with my delahaze..


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## reese_tx (Aug 18, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> yours looks like mine right now reese..u still got about 5 weeks at least left on it imo..i started mine april 10th in kentucky..i wont get to harvest any at all till at least sept 20th-25th then ever week after that i should have 1 coming in all the way to end of oct with my delahaze..


Thanks man! I planted mine around the same time. Was thinking around 1st of October. She seems to be following a huge mum that I have growing....it's also in bloom.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 18, 2014)

Looking good, Mr Sunshine. Who is posing for her close-up?


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 18, 2014)

I wont clog this thread up with my bud porn. Come on over and stay a spell at Country Boyz Can Survive to see Bud Porn. https://www.rollitup.org/t/country-boyz-can-survive.836786/page-26#post-10807336
P.S. yall are putting up some beautiful pix....I'm kinda getting my bearings back after being in a dank induced coma over the weekend. Cheers to all


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 18, 2014)

_@S'Manta that is lavender!_


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 18, 2014)

She's pretty. I've read about her...good things. Nice.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 18, 2014)

My lavender cut molded out VERY badly. recommend keeping a close eye and cutting early (if ness)


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> My lavender cut molded out VERY badly. recommend keeping a close eye and cutting early (if ness)


I grew a lav a couple of years ago.....I had mold issues also, but not really bad.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> She's pretty. I've read about her...good things. Nice.


Thank you Sam how are your girls? 


Garden Boss said:


> My lavender cut molded out VERY badly. recommend keeping a close eye and cutting early (if ness)


Thank you Will do boss man.....it will definitely be pulled early I'm out of bud and that's the first one to really take off...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3232124 View attachment 3232127


That looks like you may have a little PM on that plant bro.....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> That looks like you may have a little PM on that plant bro.....


 lIt's just dust my plants are in a real dusty area....every time I walk or a breeze hits it picks it up the ones at the bottom of the hill get more affected. ..any ideas on how to keep the dust down??


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 18, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Thanks man! I planted mine around the same time. Was thinking around 1st of October. She seems to be following a huge mum that I have growing....it's also in bloom.


yea i got a fruity chronic juice and purple og kush that should be done around the time above that will be 50-55 days flowering..but the other plants i have are sativa dom so im gonna estimate around 10 thur 31st for them..i like my trichs about 80% milky and 20% amber


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 18, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> lIt's just dust my plants are in a real dusty area....every time I walk or a breeze hits it picks it up the ones at the bottom of the hill get more affected. ..any ideas on how to keep the dust down??


Bale of Straw or gravel
edit: straw works better for rainy season mud.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 18, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Thank you Sam how are your girl



Excellent, thank you. I'm reading about genotype and phenotype and how your/my environment can affect the characteristics of the final product.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Excellent, thank you. I'm reading about genotype and phenotype and how your/my environment can affect the characteristics of the final product.


What are you plans for next season? Same amount?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> What are you plans for next season? Same amount?


Really?  
Less plants but bigger. I'm thinking, 4. 3 indicas and 1 sativa. I'd like a lb off each one. I think I can do it.  
Whattaya think, Boss?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 18, 2014)

However, I have to say that a few of my lighting mistakes turned into a windfall. Blue Widow, Ice Berry and G13 have been medicating me since April and except for clones I haven't bought any meds from dispensaries saving me lotsa moolah....


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Really?
> Less plants but bigger. I'm thinking, 4. 3 indicas and 1 sativa. I'd like a lb off each one. I think I can do it.
> Whattaya think, Boss?


Sounds excellent!
My personal recommendations for that project would be
-Four 45gallon smart pots
-Order 1 yard (200 gallons) of some good local landscape material soil (months ahead of planting). I like a 20% perlite mix, and it cost about $65yd up here (Shasta Co.)
-MaxSea
- Don't buy any clones until May, don't put them outside until Mid May.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Sounds excellent!
> My personal recommendations for that project would be
> -Four 45gallon smart pots
> -Order 1 yard (200 gallons) of some good local landscape material soil (months ahead of planting). I like a 20% perlite mix, and it cost about $65yd up here (Shasta Co.)
> ...


Hmm...great minds think alike. 
You will be at the BBQ, right?
I thought 45 gal, too. I'm still unsure, shaky, on the lighting they need and how to gradually decrease it ?? so they make the transition outside, successfully. I will have a notebook and pen to take notes.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Hmm...great minds think alike.
> You will be at the BBQ, right?
> I thought 45 gal, too. I'm still unsure, shaky, on the lighting they need and how to gradually decrease it ?? so they make the transition outside, successfully. I will have a notebook and pen to take notes.


I will be there. No need to gradually decrease nothing. Keep your lights at 6am ON and 9:30pm OFF and put those girls outside Mid May (no lights).
People like to over complicate this outdoor thing, lol.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I will be there. No need to gradually decrease nothing. Keep your lights at 6am ON and 9:30pm OFF and put those girls outside Mid May (no lights).
> People like to over complicate this outdoor thing, lol.


Really? Its that easy?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 18, 2014)

When I first came here to this site!! I seen jjs monsters in the carport... then I seen this one pic of this plant that was pushing up the roof I remember jj saying he harvested from the roof of his garage.. I think! Biggest plant ive ever seen!! I don't know why it just poped into my head.. I've bin thinking about that plant for the last 20 min!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2014)

...........


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> ...........
> View attachment 3232326


That plant has and is the bar for me as a grower!!I'm only 10feet and about 9 pounds away..


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> ...........
> View attachment 3232326


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2014)

What strain was that behometh DJJ? I forgot.


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> What strain was that behometh DJJ? I forgot.


That was a "White Grape" gifted to me by my long departed friend Hodgegrown................................jk Love yah Hodge & thanks again brother..


----------



## Humboldt14 (Aug 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> Any body want to have a pumpkin growing spiff ? I just planted my pumpkin seed last weekend and it came up a couple of days ago... Wanna play ? BBQ is deadline ?
> I'm in like a 10 gallon pot and gonna only let one pumpkin grow and chop the rest of the flowers. It's gonna have a Doggie bed to sit in... lol


i have a one going


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2014)

Good thing he didn't fall off the roof...


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2014)

Humboldt14 said:


> i have a one going
> 
> View attachment 3232361


 Nice shes got a lot of room.


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 19, 2014)

*UPDATE
My girls are startin to fill out in bud except the hawaiian snow which was started late (1st july) , the kosher kush has already a " coffee ground " smell , very nice smelling and by far the most perfumed of all yet .

Hawaiian Snow Greenhouse Seeds*
*





AK-47 Pyramid Seeds
 



Kosher Kush Reserva Privada
 



Vanilla Kush Barneys Farm
   
*


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 19, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> *UPDATE
> My girls are startin to fill out in bud except the hawaiian snow which was started late (1st july) , the kosher kush has already a " coffee ground " smell , very nice smelling and by far the most perfumed of all yet .
> 
> Hawaiian Snow Greenhouse Seeds
> ...


i grew out vanilla kush last year..the buds form up very nice and dense..was a nice strain and no mold issues on mine even tho it rained in sept quite a bit


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 19, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> i grew out vanilla kush last year..the buds form up very nice and dense..was a nice strain and no mold issues on mine even tho it rained in sept quite a bit


Nice ! Hows the taste like ? Does it really taste like vanilla?


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 19, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> i grew out vanilla kush last year..the buds form up very nice and dense..was a nice strain and no mold issues on mine even tho it rained in sept quite a bit


What other nice hybrids have you found to be mold resistant in KY bro? My Critical and Widow molded badly last year. I'm growing Caramel Candy Kush on the recommendation of a fellow grower. Just curious about your experience.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 19, 2014)

I know a lot of people in nor cal grow bubba because of it's resistance to mold.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 19, 2014)

it didnt have the vanilla taste but it could been my pheno..it had alot of red hairs in it and had the skunky piney taste to it..really smooth..i just got a email back from Female seeds and they now are shipping stealth to the USA..i just got a 4 pack of free beans and free of charge from them to test out...all i was asked to do was do a grow report with pics and spread the word about that..anyone that has not grew some Female seeds then u should..they have some the best genetics out here today on market and for a cheap price..i like bomb genetics as well...i wish i could just have 1 of everthing off herbies lol


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 19, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> What other nice hybrids have you found to be mold resistant in KY bro? My Critical and Widow molded badly last year. I'm growing Caramel Candy Kush on the recommendation of a fellow grower. Just curious about your experience.


easy sativa,hollands hope,frisien dew,purple maroc,sweet purple and delahaze..it frosted last oct alot earier then it usally does 2 times on my delahaze and it didnt hurt it one bit..in fact after each frost it appeared to me that the buds got fatter and fatter..i grew out the bomb widow and it molded very bad..i had to pull that fker 3 weeks early barely got any of good smoke off it so i will never grow another widow bomb just bc of the mold issue..i been growing outdoors in KY for 15 years..3 yrs ago is first time i have orderd seeds bc i never knew i could and only used local seeds..i would have to plant 25 or 30 and usally end up with 5 or 6 females..fkn hard work bc the genetics was shit around here..once i started ordering fem seeds i have never looked back


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 19, 2014)

here is my fruity chronic juice,dinafem diseal,holy grail kush and berry bomb..i will get some pics of the delahaze,purple og kush(cali buddy sent me these seeds) cherry bomb and blue dream when i go back to feed them sunday..these in the pic just started flowering about 12 days ago..iphone cam sucks!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey Treeman are you ok?.....have you had to evacuate from the fires?.....my prayers are with you brother....


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 19, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> it didnt have the vanilla taste but it could been my pheno..it had alot of red hairs in it and had the skunky piney taste to it..really smooth..i just got a email back from Female seeds and they now are shipping stealth to the USA..i just got a 4 pack of free beans and free of charge from them to test out...all i was asked to do was do a grow report with pics and spread the word about that..anyone that has not grew some Female seeds then u should..they have some the best genetics out here today on market and for a cheap price..i like bomb genetics as well...i wish i could just have 1 of everthing off herbies lol


It would be awesome if you could post some pics of that vanilla kush finished buds just to see and compare after mine is finished


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 19, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> What other nice hybrids have you found to be mold resistant in KY bro? My Critical and Widow molded badly last year. I'm growing Caramel Candy Kush on the recommendation of a fellow grower. Just curious about your experience.


Check out Humboldt seed company they have by far the best outdoor strains in seed form , there must be loads of mold resistant strains , but good mold resistant strains I know are Hollands hope from Dutch Passion and Silver bubble from Reserva Privada


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 19, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> Check out Humboldt seed company they have by far the best outdoor strains in seed form , there must be loads of mold resistant strains , but good mold resistant strains I know are Hollands hope from Dutch Passion and Silver bubble from Reserva Privada


i almost got the silver bubble this year bc i grew out their Kandy kush and it was a vrey nice smoke and had good mold resistance but it didnt yeild but only like 5 oz and thats not enuff for me outdoors..i love humboldt seeds as well..i got the blue dream growing now..just got my trainwreck and purple trainwreck seeds for next year as well..i dont have no pics from last years vanilla kush..already delted them off my phone..i wasnt a member here last year so i didnt take many pics of the grow..im sure u will be well pleased with it..right now all im growing for a while is DNA,dinafem,HSO,FMS and bomb seeds..i got the vanilla kush as a freebie is why i got it..i have read horror storys about barneys and greenhouse but i have never had issue with them..its alot differnt i suppose indoors


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 19, 2014)

Well I've heard many people complaining about ghs and barneys too , but it might be that they havent stable genetics yet and people get different phenos and therfore different results as expected , havent grew anything from them , just this year , anyway I will continue growing their stuff next year but mostly cali genetics...


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Hey Treeman are you ok?.....have you had to evacuate from the fires?.....my prayers are with you brother....


Hey jj-
This fire is a bit closer than those other "Yosemite fires" were to us. Oakhurst is where we do all our shopping, about a 20 minute drive away. It's moving in the opposite direction last report. I have friends in that area, no answer when I call, hope they're okay.
I was going to head up to Nuggz to help him on a project, but plans have changed.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey jj-
> This fire is a bit closer than those other "Yosemite fires" were to us. Oakhurst is where we do all our shopping, about a 20 minute drive away. It's moving in the opposite direction last report. I have friends in that area, no answer when I call, hope they're okay.
> I was going to head up to Nuggz to help him on a project, but plans have changed.
> TMB-


Keep in touch bro....good luck


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 19, 2014)

If you have to go don't forget Marion....seriously though I feel sorry for everyone affected by fires. Hope everything goes well


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2014)

Because of how far off the grid our big outdoor grow is situated, fire is a serious/lethal, threat....there's only one long ruff road in...


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 19, 2014)

Ya that would be scary. Hope that PC and the crew stay safe!


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 19, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> Well I've heard many people complaining about ghs and barneys too , but it might be that they havent stable genetics yet and people get different phenos and therfore different results as expected , havent grew anything from them , just this year , anyway I will continue growing their stuff next year but mostly cali genetics...


check out FMS bro..u will not be disappinted..they have some great genetics and a few that is very mold resistant..their bubblegummer,c99,blue cheese,pure Ak and easy sativa are awesome!! i bought the DNA exdous kush gonna give it a run and see how it turns out..ive read some killer smoke reports on that strain so hopfully mine turns out like the ones ive read about..have u grew their silver bubble and if so what was the stone,taste and yeild like..here is what i ordered from herbies for next years grow..i got 4 blue cheese on the way from FMS as well...
Bomb Berry Bomb Feminised Seeds
2 Seeds Per Pack
Bomb THC Bomb Feminised Seeds
2 Seeds Per Pack
Paradise Original Cheese IBL Feminised Seeds 
2 Seeds Per Pack
Humboldt Seed Organisation Trainwreck Feminised Seeds
2 Seeds Per Pack
DNA Genetics Exodus Kush Feminised Seeds
2 Seeds Per Pack
Paradise Jacky White Feminised Seeds
2 Seeds Per Pack
Female Pure AK Feminised Seeds
2 Seeds Per Pack
Female Bubblegummer Feminised Seeds
2 Seeds Per Pack
Dinafem Blue Kush Feminised Seeds
2 Seeds Per Pack
Dinafem Feminised Critical Jack Seeds
2 Seeds Per Pack
Dr Krippling Incredible Bulk Feminised Seeds
2 Seeds Per Pack
Dinafem Feminised Power Kush Seeds
2 Seeds Per Pack
Female Easy Sativa Feminised Seeds
2 Seeds Per Pack
Female Purple Maroc Feminised Seeds
2 Seeds Per Pack
Paradise Sweet Purple Feminised Seeds
2 Seeds Per Pack
White Label Seeds Company Super Skunk Feminised Seeds 
2 Seeds Per Pack
Sensi Early Skunk Feminised Seeds 
2 Seeds Per Pack
Dutch Passion Frisian Dew Feminised Seeds 
2 Seeds Per Pack
*3X DELICIOUS CRITICAL SUPER SILVER HAZE FEMINISED SEED, 3 X WORLD OF SEEDS AMNESIA FEMINISED SEEDS,2 X WORLD OF SEEDS NORTHERN LIGHTS X BIG BUD FEMINISED SEEDS...All these was freebies this was 2 seperate orders*


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't eat blueberries. My husband didn't like them or cucumbers so I never bought them.. This morning while smelling Blue Dream which is almost done...it had an overwhelming smell of blueberry muffins and then I had an epiphany. My favorite strain for taste is Ice Berry...I couldn't verbalize the taste but I love it....it is BLUEBERRIES. 
My next years crop is all going to taste like blueberry muffins.
@TMB....stay safe.


----------



## TWS (Aug 19, 2014)

Great Pic !


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> Great Pic !


What strain of indica is this beauty?


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 19, 2014)

Under the canopy. LOL if you could call it a canopy.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 19, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Under the canopy. LOL if you could call it a canopy.
> View attachment 3232928
> View attachment 3232930


Works for me. 
Oh....and very nice, BTW. What is it?


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I don't eat blueberries. My husband didn't like them or cucumbers so I never bought them.. This morning while smelling Blue Dream which is almost done...it had an overwhelming smell of blueberry muffins and then I had an epiphany. My favorite strain for taste is Ice Berry...I couldn't verbalize the taste but I love it....it is BLUEBERRIES.
> My next years crop is all going to taste like blueberry muffins.
> @TMB....stay safe.


are u growing the blue dream from HSO Smanta? i have that one in flower about 2 weeks..i still got a while to go but cant wait to try it..what breeder does the ice berry? i like anything that has blueberry cross in it..i hear the sour berry from HSO is badass..also white berry from paradise..


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> Great Pic !


Thank you


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> What strain of indica is this beauty?


Vanilla Kush


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 19, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> are u growing the blue dream from HSO Smanta? i have that one in flower about 2 weeks..i still got a while to go but cant wait to try it..what breeder does the ice berry? i like anything that has blueberry cross in it..i hear the sour berry from HSO is badass..also white berry from paradise..


All my plants were clones and I have no history on them. Ice Berry, I can't find much information on and the dispensary hasn't had it again. When I first bought it and looked it up one article said, Ice Berry was also known as White Berry.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> All my plants were clones and I have no history on them. Ice Berry, I can't find much information on and the dispensary hasn't had it again. When I first bought it and looked it up one article said, Ice Berry was also known as White Berry.


here is what paradise says about it..was yours anything like this one? 

Paradise White Berry Feminised plants are very fast to flower and particularly well suited to sea of green grows. The Paradise White Berry Feminised marijuana plant is slender and medium in height with fresh green good looks. With a single-cola dominance and homogeneity between the plants the calyx-to-leaf ratio of the Paradise White Berry Feminised plant is good news for weed manicurists as this makes is easy for them to trim.


The Paradise White Berry Feminised plants are bejeweled with trichomes that frost her buds and generates a decidedly berry perfume. Paradise White Berry Feminised strains hybridized genetics create a complex and versatile smoke. The typical result of the Paradise White Berry Feminised strain is a crystalline sativa head high.When Paradise White Berry Feminised strains are smoked in higher quantities an indica-style body stone thrusts forward.


Tokers of the Paradise White Berry Feminised strains who smoke lightly throughout the day but want a deeper stone at night may find that White Berry meets all their needs in one attractive and easy-growing package.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 19, 2014)

Let me see if I can identify it in one of my thousands of pix.
The description sounds accurate except for the "single cola dominance".


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3233011


is that blueberry? ....fresno


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 19, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3233011



Nice !!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> is that blueberry? ....fresno


It was amongst the super silver haze bagseeds I had. Maybe ssh x blueberry. Who knows how those seeds got there!! It smells hazy but real sweet mostly. It was one of 2 of the ssh plants with denser nugs.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2014)

I was running the golden sun-dried buds through the drumming dry sift method last night and the Blue Dream started off with that piney fresh sawn 2x4 smell and then the blueberry smell was overwhelming! It is from the shire (Harborside or local from Santa Cruz). It is my new favorite strain. I need to get a cut going soon before it is too late!.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I was running the golden sun-dried buds through the drumming dry sift method last night and the Blue Dream started off with that piney fresh sawn 2x4 smell and then the blueberry smell was overwhelming! It is from the shire (Harborside or local from Santa Cruz). It is my new favorite strain. I need to get a cut going soon before it is too late!.


I've got a BD in the carport this year....I don't know which cut it is, I got it at the BBQ..it's doing fab..


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2014)

Dry sift:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2014)

The most 'blueberry' smelling strain I've ever smoked/vaped was Blueberry Cheesecake, a couple of years ago. The blueberry smell was obvious as soon as you opened the bag....(I've never had original blueberry)......I've been looking for it or original blueberry ever since....quest.


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 19, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> check out FMS bro..u will not be disappinted..they have some great genetics and a few that is very mold resistant..their bubblegummer,c99,blue cheese,pure Ak and easy sativa are awesome!! i bought the DNA exdous kush gonna give it a run and see how it turns out..ive read some killer smoke reports on that strain so hopfully mine turns out like the ones ive read about..have u grew their silver bubble and if so what was the stone,taste and yeild like..here is what i ordered from herbies for next years grow..i got 4 blue cheese on the way from FMS as well...
> Bomb Berry Bomb Feminised Seeds
> 2 Seeds Per Pack
> Bomb THC Bomb Feminised Seeds
> ...





Kygiacomo said:


> check out FMS bro..u will not be disappinted..they have some great genetics and a few that is very mold resistant..their bubblegummer,c99,blue cheese,pure Ak and easy sativa are awesome!! i bought the DNA exdous kush gonna give it a run and see how it turns out..ive read some killer smoke reports on that strain so hopfully mine turns out like the ones ive read about..have u grew their silver bubble and if so what was the stone,taste and yeild like..here is what i ordered from herbies for next years grow..i got 4 blue cheese on the way from FMS as well...
> Bomb Berry Bomb Feminised Seeds
> 2 Seeds Per Pack
> Bomb THC Bomb Feminised Seeds
> ...



Looks like u have some bomb shit coming up ur way ! I havent grown the silver bubble but I've heard many people saying ist pretty resistant . Where do u live btw?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2014)

The true sativa strains all have fruity sweet phenos. The Mulanje had a Bubblicious Bubblegum pheno the was so sweet on the plant and then it morphed to straight cat piss in the dry room! This blue dream is one of the sweetest strains I have ever grown. It is like blueberry syrup at IHOP! Even after sitting in the 90 degree sun for a month!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The true sativa strains all have fruity sweet phenos. The Mulanje had a Bubblicious Bubblegum pheno the was so sweet on the plant and then it morphed to straight cat piss in the dry room! This blue dream is one of the sweetest strains I have ever grown. It is like blueberry syrup at IHOP! Even after sitting in the 90 degree sun for a month!


You need get me one of those cuts brother......I'll let you into the front of the line at the BBQ..


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 19, 2014)

@treemansbuds When are you going to Nuggs? I just got a text invite to come see him. I'd like to coordinate it if possible to meet you as well!


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> You need get me one of those cuts brother......I'll let you into the front of the line at the BBQ..


No cutsies!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Dry sift:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sooo lazy Mo..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> No cutsies!!!!


Damn it!....now look at what I started!!!.....ok Mo we'll need to talk offline...
OK OK....NO CUTSIES!! whew!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 19, 2014)

@Kygiacomo 
I can't find Ice Berry, it was good and tasty.


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 19, 2014)

This one hermied. I just noticed little yellow nanners tryna sprout from the buds, so I cut that bitch off. Super frosty and sticky. Lots of frost trim for hash.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 19, 2014)

3 of mine from yesterday.

CCK Bubba pheno

Jackberry F5 I made

CCK Ms Universe pheno

And a 4th one for the ladies, CCK


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 19, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> Looks like u have some bomb shit coming up ur way ! I havent grown the silver bubble but I've heard many people saying ist pretty resistant . Where do u live btw?


i live in kentucky..how about u?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2014)

@Smidge34 - Damn! Look at the nuts on that guy! How does he smell? _Yes I am asking you to smell his nuts_

@doublejj - That rotisserie kief machine is so bitchin! Now I am imagining that setup with a cover and some dry ice bits.

I am currently looking for a new job and I am not sure how that will determine my attendance at the BBQ yet. I would love to attend. Maybe we could Jerry Brown to join us


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Smidge34 - Damn! Look at the nuts on that guy! How does he smell? _Yes I am asking you to smell his nuts_
> 
> @doublejj - That rotisserie kief machine is so bitchin! Now I am imagining that setup with a cover and some dry ice bits.
> 
> I am currently looking for a new job and I am not sure how that will determine my attendance at the BBQ yet. I would love to attend. Maybe we could Jerry Brown to join us


Moonbeam was my last boss......


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> @Kygiacomo
> I can't find Ice Berry, it was good and tasty.


ya i am looking for it as well cant find it..i guess best think i can get is the blue dream,sour blueberry and white berry lol..since i live in the hillbilly land it will all be great..i think out my little town of 2k im only one that orders seeds..all everone use around here are bagseeds from old compressed shit..always when mine come in everone in town comes here and trys get it from me lol..i try tell them order u some good genetics u will see a world of differnce in what u grow and smoke but all are to scared lool..after i found out that i could get great seeds from amsterdam i said fkk these local strains and i have never looked back..i grow 10 new strains every year but always keep 3 or 4 in my garden that i grew year before..the berry bomb,bomb thc, delahaze and purple og kush..hopefully this year with all the FMS i got that i will have some keepers as well..they now ship to usa stealth..i cant wait to try their bluecheese..herbies is always sold out of it so i contacted them and they are gonna send me some to test for them free of charge


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 19, 2014)

Good luck with your next grow. If I ever find Ice Berry again I'll label my pix. 
This might be her....I wish I had a whole bush pix. I remember she had pods I thought were seeds...I almost shovel pruned her a few times...I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Good luck with your next grow. If I ever find Ice Berry again I'll label my pix.
> This might be her....I wish I had a whole bush pix. I remember she had pods I thought were seeds...I almost shovel pruned her a few times...I'm glad I didn't.


That looks sweet!...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> 3 of mine from yesterday.
> 
> CCK Bubba pheno
> View attachment 3233057
> ...


That's a handsom boy smidge, are you breeding him?....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 19, 2014)

Fml, mites!! That thing I circle was a small moving speck... Couple of em on there. Dammit man !! Not the WiFi .... now I got some work to do. Wish me luck


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 19, 2014)

Double post called my local nurseries and they have lady bugs ...but they closed already. Damn it

Impromptu I took a damp paper towel and wiped down the fan leaves...tomorrow my new pets come home


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> That's a hansom boy smidge, are you breeding him?....


Yessir! I'm crossing him with these 3 and some others. I also have some Jackberry pollen from a nice male that I plan to cross the same.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 19, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> 3 of mine from yesterday.
> 
> CCK Bubba pheno
> View attachment 3233057
> ...


Damn that picture of that male flower just gave me the "hibbie jibbies"!

TMB-


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Smidge34 - Damn! Look at the nuts on that guy! How does he smell? _Yes I am asking you to smell his nuts_
> 
> @doublejj - That rotisserie kief machine is so bitchin! Now I am imagining that setup with a cover and some dry ice bits.
> 
> I am currently looking for a new job and I am not sure how that will determine my attendance at the BBQ yet. I would love to attend. Maybe we could Jerry Brown to join us


He stinks like a SOB and was the most Bubba dominant looking of all the CCKs I popped.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 19, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Damn that picture of that male flower just gave me the "hibbie jibbies"!
> 
> TMB-
> View attachment 3233144


He's a LONG way from my ladies. That pic is a couple weeks old. He's dropping pollen like crazy and as soon as I have a nice little pile, he's dead meat.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2014)

@TMB-

Yeah...I don't know how girls do it!


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Good luck with your next grow. If I ever find Ice Berry again I'll label my pix.
> This might be her....I wish I had a whole bush pix. I remember she had pods I thought were seeds...I almost shovel pruned her a few times...I'm glad I didn't.


damn she was a frosty little bitch!!.. ya good thing u didnt..that would have been cannibus homicide


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 19, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> damn she was a frosty little bitch!!.. ya good thing u didnt..that would have been cannibus homicide


Right before I thought of shovel pruning her I went online and found some pix of females with resin pods and decided that is what IB had. She got so frosty that when she dried the frost was like dried shellac. 
So far she's my favorite but I still have 10 strains growing and 1 is curing. I'm my own guinea pig...oink, oink.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Right before I thought of shovel pruning her I went online and found some pix of females with resin pods and decided that is what IB had. She got so frosty that when she dried the frost was like dried shellac.
> So far she's my favorite but I still have 10 strains growing and 1 is curing. I'm my own guinea pig...oink, oink.


sounds like you should have taken cuts to hand out at the bbq. lol


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 19, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> sounds like you should have taken cuts to hand out at the bbq. lol


I hadn't found RIU, yet. I started "trying" to grow last Dec. I bought a light and read a little and began to learn how to grow. I bought Ice Berry the beginning of January and it was harvested in May. She was 22" tall and 21" wide. I made notes. If I can find her again, I'm planning to grow her as a Mother and just make lots of babies...maybe for the 420 BBQ.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Right before I thought of shovel pruning her I went online and found some pix of females with resin pods and decided that is what IB had. She got so frosty that when she dried the frost was like dried shellac.
> So far she's my favorite but I still have 10 strains growing and 1 is curing. I'm my own guinea pig...oink, oink.


HAHA!!! sounds like me..im a strain whore for sure..i just sit here all day on my free time and read strain reviews and look up strains lol so damn many to grow and so little time to do it outdoors..it not legal here yet so i can only do about 15 plants a year gurrelia style


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## doubletake (Aug 19, 2014)

My favorites from today....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 19, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> HAHA!!! sounds like me..im a strain whore for sure..i just sit here all day on my free time and read strain reviews and look up strains lol so damn many to grow and so little time to do it outdoors..it not legal here yet so i can only do about 15 plants a year gurrelia style


Well.....I didn't know what I liked...yet. I'm still unsure if I like indica or sativa the best. I realized today that I'm in love with the blueberry taste. Now I want every blueberry strain....you're right, so many to try....


----------



## 757growin (Aug 19, 2014)

Is that a 50gal on the right of the chair? Monster! Great work dt..


doubletake said:


> My favorites from today....
> View attachment 3233248 View attachment 3233249


----------



## doubletake (Aug 19, 2014)

757growin said:


> Is that a 50gal on the right of the chair? Monster! Great work dt..


Thanks bud, smart pots are weird and go, 
25
45
65
100 
200
3 and 4 
So I went ahead and got the 45s since my store was out of the initial 65 I wanted..... Thanks again



757growin said:


> View attachment 3233242


And your plants look great by the way ha blew up are those the 707 3 cubic foot bags of the roots organic 1.5 cu foot bag?

I got this girl in one but nothing compared to yours it's just the smaller 1.5 cu ft one.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Well.....I didn't know what I liked...yet. I'm still unsure if I like indica or sativa the best. I realized today that I'm in love with the blueberry taste. Now I want every blueberry strain....you're right, so many to try....


LOL ya i like either one indica or sativa anything that gets me fried and has good taste i wont have no compliants..but im same way with that blueberry..blue berry and purple strains i love!!


----------



## TWS (Aug 19, 2014)

Pic of the day !

A shout out to the Guerilla growers . All Natural !


----------



## TWS (Aug 19, 2014)

I had a white berry. She was very good and yielded well.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> Pic of the day !
> 
> A shout out to the Guerilla growers . All Natural !


so much repect. I would buy my weed if i had to work that hard! Lols


----------



## TWS (Aug 19, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3233242




 Damn . Killing it on the porch !  




doubletake said:


> My favorites from today....
> View attachment 3233248 View attachment 3233249


You and Double take made pic of the day difficult


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 19, 2014)

i love all the heavy fruitflavors, blueberry, grape and especially citrus.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I hadn't found RIU, yet. I started "trying" to grow last Dec. I bought a light and read a little and began to learn how to grow. I bought Ice Berry the beginning of January and it was harvested in May. She was 22" tall and 21" wide. I made notes. If I can find her again, I'm planning to grow her as a Mother and just make lots of babies...maybe for the 420 BBQ.


That's a girl!....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 19, 2014)

My house fuckin' reeks of fruity, hashy, hazy, skunky goodness every time I open the office. I have been trimming for the past 5 ours. And im baked as shit. I hate trimming. Especially a damn Haze!! The reward is priceless tho. The last plant I took down last week has got me high as fuck. I can only imagine these next 2. My wife almost forgot how to breath. Ssh not good for those with anxiety. But great for those who love a upbeat head high. Great to smoke, terrible to trim.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 19, 2014)

So here is an update of two fellow growers running the same strain as me. The first 2 pics are growing in a greenhouse an hour and a half south of the Northwest Territories border! This is his first attempt at growing. The plants are quite spindly but they're 7 and 8 ft tall. He has an extremely long veg period, and for most of the summer they get 21 hrs daylight and 3hrs of dusk/dawn period. But when the sun switches it drops rapidly. I really hope they start flowering soon for him. He plans on putting a space heater out there if it gets too cold. The last three are near my area. They weren't quite as far into flower as mine the last time I saw them. They have one real nice looking plant and a few smaller but healthy ones.


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> i live in kentucky..how about u?


Europe , Portugal ...


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 20, 2014)

I love seeing the beginnings of frost on the sugar leaves.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 20, 2014)

The CCK, particularly the Ms U dom is supposedly loaded with trichs.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 20, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> Europe , Portugal ...


nice..i am at the 38th LAT so i got pretty good grow climate here as well


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

I found these 3 crumb snatchers in my carport this morning........


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 20, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My house fuckin' reeks of fruity, hashy, hazy, skunky goodness every time I open the office. I have been trimming for the past 5 ours. And im baked as shit. I hate trimming. Especially a damn Haze!! The reward is priceless tho. The last plant I took down last week has got me high as fuck. I can only imagine these next 2. My wife almost forgot how to breath. Ssh not good for those with anxiety. But great for those who love a upbeat head high. Great to smoke, terrible to trim.


i got a critical super silver haze..i have never had a st8 super silver haze..i grew the super lemon haze for last 2 yrs and i love that smoke..its on my top 3 hazes list


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 20, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> So here is an update of two fellow growers running the same strain as me. The first 2 pics are growing in a greenhouse an hour and a half south of the Northwest Territories border! This is his first attempt at growing. The plants are quite spindly but they're 7 and 8 ft tall. He has an extremely long veg period, and for most of the summer they get 21 hrs daylight and 3hrs of dusk/dawn period. But when the sun switches it drops rapidly. I really hope they start flowering soon for him. He plans on putting a space heater out there if it gets too cold. The last three are near my area. They weren't quite as far into flower as mine the last time I saw them. They have one real nice looking plant and a few smaller but healthy ones.


why is that 1 plant just 1 long stalk with buds on it? i have never seen one grown like that before..all i have ever seen is one with arms on the sides..the side arms on mine is where i get the most weight


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 20, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> why is that 1 plant just 1 long stalk with buds on it? i have never seen one grown like that before..all i have ever seen is one with arms on the sides..the side arms on mine is where i get the most weight


I really have no idea, lol. im pretty sure they were really rootbound when transplanted! they dont really know what theyre doing and dont really listen to my direction. this grow is actually quite the improvement over last years.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> I really have no idea, lol. im pretty sure they were really rootbound when transplanted! they dont really know what theyre doing and dont really listen to my direction. this grow is actually quite the improvement over last years.


Maybe inadvertently.. lolipopping??
That would be my story.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 20, 2014)

No they don't do anything of the sort, tried to tell them to bend them or top them. I think their best looking plant is one that accidentally got bent right over as a seedling when I was babysitting them.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> No they don't do anything of the sort, tried to tell them to bend them or top them. I think their best looking plant is one that accidentally got bent right over as a seedling when I was babysitting them.


You tried.  Some people are stubborn like a donkey.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 20, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> I really have no idea, lol. im pretty sure they were really rootbound when transplanted! they dont really know what theyre doing and dont really listen to my direction. this grow is actually quite the improvement over last years.


ah ok..beginner trial and error lol been there done that for sure..just got a email from herbies the DNA Lemon skunk fem is back in..i been trying to get those seeds for 2 yrs now and they always been sold out..ive had the SLH but never st8 lemon skunk gonna get a pack of these..damn i got to many strains to grow and can only do 15 each year lol


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I found these 3 crumb snatchers in my carport this morning........
> View attachment 3233573


I totally miss having chickens... they're like mixture t rexes lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I totally miss having chickens... they're like mixture t rexes lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Nothing like fresh eggs.......I can whip-up a pretty fair Denver Omelet....


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Nothing like fresh eggs.......I can whip-up a pretty fair Denver Omelet....


....and how's your roasted pig omelet? Extra garlic with salsa please!
TMB-


----------



## Humboldt14 (Aug 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I found these 3 crumb snatchers in my carport this morning........


last year i walked into my greenhouse and found my chickens trying to roost in my plants and had broken branches every where.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

Humboldt14 said:


> last year i walked into my greenhouse and found my chickens trying to roost in my plants and had broken branches every where.


Thus the wire cages............lol
You can see they have pretty much stripped all the leaves they can reach...they love mj...lol


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2014)

What strain is the sativa looking girl in the front left JJ?


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 20, 2014)

Fireballs short...
 
and tall pheno structure.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2014)

How does it smell ABM?


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How does it smell ABM?


Nothing yet.. None of my plants have an aroma just yet.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What strain is the sativa looking girl in the front left JJ?


That's a Blue Dream Mo.......


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 20, 2014)

A TMB- update
All good in the garden.  The "bud supports" are filling in nicely with everything on the stretch, or in flower. The Marion Berry will be the first to finish by 2-3 weeks (YES!), with the SR-71P.K.'s last to finish.

Here are a few pictures and some "trunk porn"

   

TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> A TMB- update
> All good in the garden.  The "bud supports" are filling in nicely with everything on the stretch, or in flower. The Marion Berry will be the first to finish by 2-3 weeks (YES!), with the SR-71P.K.'s last to finish.
> 
> Here area few pictures and some "trunk porn"
> ...


Wow treeman....it's gonna be a Great BBQ!...lol


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm done trimming Black Diesel and I have the sticky fingers to prove it. I did half wet and half when dry. I like doing it dry better. Half is in jars and half in a big ziploc bag. It won't all fit on my scale but the half in the baggie weighs 4.45oz's minus the weight of the baggie. I'm stunned. I thought/hoped for 2 oz, total. 
Today is an amazing day.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm done trimming Black Diesel and I have the sticky fingers to prove it. I did half wet and half when dry. I like doing it dry better. Half is in jars and half in a big ziploc bag. It won't all fit on my scale but the half in the baggie weighs 4.45oz's minus the weight of the baggie. I'm stunned. I thought/hoped for 2 oz, total.
> Today is an amazing day.


Congratulations!.....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Congratulations!.....


Now I am going to weigh the other half.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

Total weight...7.2oz.


----------



## nuggs (Aug 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I agree, i think a lot has too do with how everyone helps each other out on the outdoor page....the rest of riu can be a little sketchy....lol


is it ok if I post some pics then?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

nuggs said:


> is it ok if I post some pics then?


I would hope so....


----------



## nuggs (Aug 20, 2014)

that TMB is blowing us all away this year


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

nuggs said:


> is it ok if I post some pics then?


Absolutely.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

nuggs said:


> that TMB is blowing us all away this year


DblJJ, GB and a few others are no slouches, either.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> DblJJ, GB and a few others are no slouches, either.


Sam.....he's joking.....just wait until you see Nuggs plants..lol


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sam.....he's joking.....you wait until you see Nuggs plants..lol


Oh.  
Well, at least I'm loyal....lol.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Oh.
> Well, at least I'm loyal....lol.


Well stick with me & we'll get you thru this....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

I need a scorecard to identify the players.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 20, 2014)

TMB and nuggs gardens both deserve their own thread... now those plants are some huge bitches


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> TMB and nuggs gardens both deserve their own thread... now those plants are some huge bitches


And here I was crowing about my measely 7.2 oz.......


----------



## nuggs (Aug 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I need a scorecard to identify the players.


I have to go do somethings . I promise to post some in a couple hours. thanks guys.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

nuggs said:


> I have to go do somethings . I promise to post some in a couple hours. thanks guys.


The anticipation is building. Hurry.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 20, 2014)

Nuggs if you want to wait till I come by later this week I can snap some pics for you.  

S'Manta Nuggs has TREES! I think last year I visited in June and they were 10' and birds were landing on them breaking branches.... LOL They thought they were trees as well.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> And here I was crowing about my measely 7.2 oz.......


Sam you did great with 7oz.......excuse me...7.2oz!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Nuggs if you want to wait till I come by later this week I can snap some pics for you.
> 
> S'Manta Nuggs has TREES! I think last year I visited in June and they were 10' and birds were landing on them breaking branches.... LOL They thought they were trees as well.


Even though I do not need to grow trees for my personal use, I want to try to grow one just to see if I can. I am so effing competitive...its a curse.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Even though I do not need to grow trees for my personal use, I want to try to grow one just to see if I can. I am so effing competitive...its a curse.


You are well on your way....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Even though I do not need to grow trees for my personal use, I want to try to grow one just to see if I can. I am so effing competitive...its a curse.


Any pics of the tree before you chopped it down sam? And maybe some bud shots??,7.2 ounces is great congradulations!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sam you did great with 7oz.......excuse me...7.2oz!


I really am stunned at the amount. My dwarf Blue Dream is a few weeks away from finishing and I was hoping for an ounce or two but I think I've underestimated her, too. Dare I hope for three or four Oz's. Fingers crossed.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I really am stunned at the amount. My dwarf Blue Dream is a few weeks away from finishing and I was hoping for an ounce or two but I think I've underestimated her, too. Dare I hope for three or four Oz's. Fingers crossed.


Where's Garden Boss? and his guestimating theory?...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I really am stunned at the amount. My dwarf Blue Dream is a few weeks away from finishing and I was hoping for an ounce or two but I think I've underestimated her, too. Dare I hope for three or four Oz's. Fingers crossed.


What would you do with 12ea 1lb'ers Sam?....


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 20, 2014)

FYI Sam my first grow was 7 oz dry.. You beat me already!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> FYI Sam my first grow was 7 oz dry.. You beat me already!


Beginners luck ABM.....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2014)

Why aren't all my plants flowering??? Smh!! Still waiting for 6 of them !


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

It wasn't pretty....but it was dense with 6 equal stalks.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> What would you do with 12ea 1lb'ers Sam?....


Give a lot away.  



angryblackman said:


> FYI Sam my first grow was 7 oz dry.. You beat me already!


I still have 10 growing and they are all bigger than this one, except for 2. 
I feel rich.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol I remember doing this video.. I had no idea what I was doing!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

Are you really Tiger Woods? You sound like him. 
How did you like Blue Widow? I had no idea she got so big? I still have some in a jar. I liked her.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 20, 2014)

nuggs said:


> that TMB is blowing us all away this year


Until we walk into your or GB's garden.

TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

I forgot to say how nice and healthy it all looks. Very nice...


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's an update on my GSC  My other GSCAnd last but not least the bubblegum


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Are you really Tiger Woods? You sound like him.
> How did you like Blue Widow? I had no idea she got so big? I still have some in a jar. I liked her.


LOL nope. I do golf a little bit though.. Holding it down for the brothas out there...  The Blue Widow was potent with a heavy body stone. Almost couchlock....


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Aug 20, 2014)

And my GDP is starting to throw out some purple(pic 1) and also one my lemon gs is too but is only doing it on one lower branch and no where else kinda weird never had it do that before (pic 2)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 20, 2014)

@mr sunshine I'm still waiting on 3. My strawberry blue final started. It grew helllla slow dude. 

@S'Manta damn, thats a ton of foliage. Trim probably taking forever. I know my measly buds are taking forever.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @mr sunshine I'm still waiting on 3. My strawberry blue final started. It grew helllla slow dude.
> 
> @S'Manta damn, thats a ton of foliage. Trim probably taking forever. I know my measly buds are taking forever.


That's ok fresno...she's a beginner...she needs the practice.....wax on, wax off.....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

@S'Manta damn, thats a ton of foliage. Trim probably taking forever. I know my measly buds are taking forever.[/QUOTE]

It seemed to take forever, that's why I did half of it dry. My forearms got tired after a few hours of that gruelling, menial labor of love. 
This plant revegged due to my inexperience along with Blue Dream and Purple Diesel and maybe Bubba Kush. Its a good thing I got greedy and maxed my limit. All high quality smoke but even my biggest, 5', well, just think what they could have been if I knew what I was doing. 
Next year.


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 20, 2014)

Just incase. Anyone wanted to know, dolomite lime works great as a top dressing and works in days not weeks!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> @S'Manta damn, thats a ton of foliage. Trim probably taking forever. I know my measly buds are taking forever.


It seemed to take forever, that's why I did half of it dry. My forearms got tired after a few hours of that gruelling, menial labor of love.
This plant revegged due to my inexperience along with Blue Dream and Purple Diesel and maybe Bubba Kush. Its a good thing I got greedy and maxed my limit. All high quality smoke but even my biggest, 5', well, just think what they could have been if I knew what I was doing.
Next year. [/QUOTE]
U did great! The first year I ever grew I had 10 foot ugly mutherfuckers...Some of the bud was killer. ..alot.of it wasn't. ..u did way better then I did I always smelled like this fish pesticide I used to use... because I was literally inside the tree spraying it it would take days shower after shower I would use so much soap still couldn't shake the smell it was horrible ...I only got a pound a plant but they were huge and stretched. .smaller nugs everywhere...u did much better then I did you are much more consistent then I was....In a few years you will be gardenboss


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 20, 2014)

yep. always next year Sam. These buds are from 2 plants. The next harvest should be 10 times better. the one after that even more epic. We all grow as growers as time goes on. I just need to quit being a cheap ass and buy some small smart pots instead of these small grow bags I got going.The buds on the lines is from 2 plants in 3 gallon bags.       


@BcDigger I tried my best on the closeups bro.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> It seemed to take forever, that's why I did half of it dry. My forearms got tired after a few hours of that gruelling, menial labor of love.
> This plant revegged due to my inexperience along with Blue Dream and Purple Diesel and maybe Bubba Kush. Its a good thing I got greedy and maxed my limit. All high quality smoke but even my biggest, 5', well, just think what they could have been if I knew what I was doing.
> Next year.


U did great! The first year I ever grew I had 10 foot ugly mutherfuckers...Some of the bud was killer. ..alot.of it wasn't. ..u did way better then I did I always smelled like this fish pesticide I used to use... because I was literally inside the tree spraying it....I only got a pound a plant but they were huge and stretched. .smaller nugs everywhere...u did much better then I did you are much more consistent then I was....In a few years you will be gardenboss[/QUOTE]

..lol...Thank you, very kind....I am proud of my first year. I look out at my little but heroic plants and I'm satisfied that I did the best I could with my limited knowledge and next year will be a giant leap forward with what you've all taught me. Thank you so much.
That may sound a bit hokey .. its how I roll.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 20, 2014)

USER=878031]@BcDigger[/USER] I tried my best on the closeups bro.[/QUOTE]
@FresnoFarmer 
That looks prefect thanks, they're really clear on my iPad. Nice job, is it a real good head high? How do you like your trichs?


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Didi94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> nice..i am at the 38th LAT so i got pretty good grow climate here as well


Im at 41' hehe


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 20, 2014)

50.5 here


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 20, 2014)

36.3


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 20, 2014)

@BcDigger I like lots of amber trichs. I like a heavy couchlock high. It is a great head high. Hits you right behind the eyes man, but stil good for smoking throughout the daytime. The indica dom hermie I have is covered with frost. I swear I could see an amber tint on the leaves from the trichs, with my bare eyes!! I am positive it will be couchlocky. Cant wait to smoke it. Too bad it had to hermie. Such a shame. The potential this plant had was extraordinary.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 20, 2014)

37


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 20, 2014)

I would love to try growing a haze but i know it would never finish in time. Also ive heard alot of them can be fincky and im not around enough to give them proper care or try a lightdep. maybe one day ill find a potent, great yeild, moldresistant, fast and lowmaintenance haze


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> U did great! The first year I ever grew I had 10 foot ugly mutherfuckers...Some of the bud was killer. ..alot.of it wasn't. ..u did way better then I did I always smelled like this fish pesticide I used to use... because I was literally inside the tree spraying it....I only got a pound a plant but they were huge and stretched. .smaller nugs everywhere...u did much better then I did you are much more consistent then I was....In a few years you will be gardenboss


..lol...Thank you, very kind....I am proud of my first year. I look out at my little but heroic plants and I'm satisfied that I did the best I could with my limited knowledge and next year will be a giant leap forward with what you've all taught me. Thank you so much.
That may sound a bit hokey .. its how I roll. [/QUOTE]


I can see the thread title already... S'Manta's BIG2015 Light Dep Carport adventure _RELOADED..._


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 20, 2014)

Very nice Frez


----------



## cowboy916 (Aug 21, 2014)

My first house strain I call it Secret kush (Raskal OG x Sour D). Only problem this is my second year running it and these plants come from seeds out of last years crop so no way to know if it back crossed with itself or was hit by somthing else.


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Aug 21, 2014)

Finally getting around to posting a picture of this year's grow. Last year was my first time and I didn't even have them staked. We got an early rain in September and all my plants snapped in half or the branches broke at the trunk. I'm ready for the rain this year, and we need it here in Cali. This time I've got them staked and netted. They ain't gonna budge. Got a few nine footers this year and I can't wait! They're starting to flower now.


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Aug 21, 2014)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Finally getting around to posting a picture of this year's grow. Last year was my first time and I didn't even have them staked. We got an early rain in September and all my plants snapped in half or the branches broke at the trunk. I'm ready for the rain this year, and we need it here in Cali. This time I've got them staked and netted. They ain't gonna budge. Got a few nine footers this year and I can't wait! They're starting to flower now.View attachment 3234145


Sour Diesel in the foreground, green crack & blue dream in the background.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2014)

Dr Who, Chernobyl, Shiva Skunk, & Dinafem Cheese flowering. Pictured is the Dr Who, Shiva Skunk, & Chernobyl


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 21, 2014)

I can see the thread title already... S'Manta's BIG2015 Light Dep Carport adventure _RELOADED..._

@BcDigger ... Don't hold your breath for that.....  I love that @TWS posted this thread and it is an anything goes thread. If I have had a question I've asked it and from the most knowledgeable people on the planet, I get the correct answer. I'm hoping for TWS to do one for 2015..


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 21, 2014)

2013 Show and Tell thread was pretty f'n epic too!


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 21, 2014)

Everything is looking fantastic people. Great job peeps


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 21, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> 2013 Show and Tell thread was pretty f'n epic too!


Agreed man. We are missing a lot of good grows and growers this year:
hoonry
tokalot
biscuitkid
GarlicTrain
Kevdog
and many more...


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes i love the open show &tell as well! i lurked on the 2013 thread and it convinced me to share this year. I'm already excited about what the 2015 thread has instore.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes we are GB! FMLY hasn't made an appearance all year. Jozkins (sp?) neither.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 21, 2014)

Who was the cat with the huge Colorado greenhouse grow?


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 21, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Yes we are GB! FMLY hasn't made an appearance all year. Jozkins (sp?) neither.


lol i remember seeing alot of posts from that Jozi guy thats the funny guy with the ninja mask right?


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 21, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Yes i love the open show &tell as well! i lurked on the 2013 thread and it convinced me to share this year. I'm already excited about what the 2015 thread has instore.


Ya I spend more time planning out the 2015 grow than I do admiring my handy work of 2014. Personally I have made the transition into "Pot Concierge" this year...A year in which I didn't even decide to grow until the last week of April. Next year will amazing, God willing.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yep Jozkins had some kind of mask on.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 21, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> Ya I spend more time planning out the 2015 grow than I do admiring my handy work of 2014. Personally I have made the transition into "Pot Concierge" this year...A year in which I didn't even decide to grow until the last week of April. Next year will amazing, God willing.


Ya I have some good plans for next year. I'm excited to run some different strains and get some raised built on my little hillside.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 21, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Agreed man. We are missing a lot of good grows and growers this year:
> hoonry
> tokalot
> biscuitkid
> ...


Dirtsurfer
bongpuller
Dirty D
420 tycoon (he was at the 4/26 BBQ, but I haven't
heard from him since)
A few others, but I'm to medicated to remember.
Maybe they found a better pot growing web site, what's their "end of the season" BBQ look like?
TMB-


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Didi94 (Aug 21, 2014)

Im at 41 ' in europe but because of the golf stream the climate is mediterrenean and combarable to US bay area 

Im also have good plans for next year with a better setup , and im very excited to see how the GSC from cali con. and BC bud depot does outdoors and how close it is to the original gsc from the bay ...


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 21, 2014)

Sunrise in Central California ..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Sunrise in Central California ..View attachment 3234354


  .........I had to sit back and take a hit off the vaporizer........


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 21, 2014)

37th here


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 21, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> 37th here


Same as me in the Midwest, same as the northern coast of Africa, yet because of our geographical location, we get something here I bet neither you nor North Africa have never witnessed...an ice storm. Crazy.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 21, 2014)

DJJ I usually talk to DirrtyD via phone but have yet to hear from him this season. I have called a couple times.. I know that he was on another site due to the issues that were going on here. I should try again.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah ive spoken with tycoon420 and fmly. Both are good and ive heard jozi is busy with a new project. .


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 21, 2014)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Finally getting around to posting a picture of this year's grow. Last year was my first time and I didn't even have them staked. We got an early rain in September and all my plants snapped in half or the branches broke at the trunk. I'm ready for the rain this year, and we need it here in Cali. This time I've got them staked and netted. They ain't gonna budge. Got a few nine footers this year and I can't wait! They're starting to flower now.View attachment 3234145


What part of California are you in? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 21, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Dirtsurfer
> bongpuller
> Dirty D
> 420 tycoon (he was at the 4/26 BBQ, but I haven't
> ...



I met tws and I think it was tycoon at the bbq last year.

I've been wondering what happened to seniorbrownwater and dynaryder.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 21, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> DJJ I usually talk to DirrtyD via phone but have yet to hear from him this season. I have called a couple times.. I know that he was on another site due to the issues that were going on here. I should try again.



Strange dirty d doesn't answer my calls either... I wonder why...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

As the world turns.........these are the days of our lives......


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 21, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Strange dirty d doesn't answer my calls either... I wonder why...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Yeah I never heard the end of that story. I take it it wasn't a "happily Ever After"?


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 21, 2014)

Like sand through an hourglass.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 21, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Yeah I never heard the end of that story. I take it it wasn't a "happily Ever After"?


Nope, not happily ever after lol. I'm not sweating it either shit happens and I'm over it. Hell at this point I'd settle for an apology. I understand he was all fucked up with his boy passing and all. I'm pretty certain that's what derailed dd and I feel for the poor guy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 21, 2014)

Agreed. Things weren't the same after that.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

I know Dirty had the best Pork Butt I ever tasted.....


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 21, 2014)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Sour Diesel in the foreground, green crack & blue dream in the background.


are all those strains from HSO? i seen a green crack grow on 420 mag and he said it was one his fav strains now..i got a blue dream going this year picked up a train wreck and purple trainwreck for next year grow..how did the HSO strains taste and smoke?


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 21, 2014)

here is my Delicious fruity chronic juice on week 3 of flower..its gonna yeild pretty damn good from the looks of all the bud sites..hoping the buds get dense as fk and not airy


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2014)

Been working on a few things  my guy fixed my camera so now I feel normal again lol. Got my greenhouse up, just need to put the plastic on. I am going to put shade cloth on the inside that I can raise or lower as I need it - like when I am working out there  under the SCROG and in the spot by itself, are FM's Sour Hawaiins. The two in the front in supports are unknown Mikey's, possibly Redwood Kush? idk...


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 21, 2014)

That's a sweet little set-up fumble.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> That's a sweet little set-up fumble.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Yes...very sweet!........but fumble watch those damn ladders! lol


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks guys  I am pretty proud of it. The PVC is slid over metal stakes drove into the ground on all sides. There will be a door (2 actually - one screen and one plastic film) in the front where we framed it in. Front and back posts are on metal stakes too. It is very sturdy. 

...lol JJ  Fummmmmble!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

fumble it would be easy to pull a tarp over that........I see a light dep grow in your future.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

fumble said:


> Thanks guys  I am pretty proud of it. The PVC is slid over metal stakes drove into the ground on all sides. There will be a door (2 actually - one screen and one plastic film) in the front where we framed it in. Front and back posts are on metal stakes too. It is very sturdy.
> 
> ...lol JJ  *Fummmmmble*!


I tried hard to resist that!...lol


----------



## nuggs (Aug 21, 2014)

fumble said:


> Been working on a few things  my guy fixed my camera so now I feel normal again lol. Got my greenhouse up, just need to put the plastic on. I am going to put shade cloth on the inside that I can raise or lower as I need it - like when I am working out there  under the SCROG and in the spot by itself, are FM's Sour Hawaiins. The two in the front in supports are unknown Mikey's, possibly Redwood Kush? idk...


going to have to come see what you got going.


----------



## nuggs (Aug 21, 2014)

this is my jackpot. suppost to be purple.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 21, 2014)

nuggs said:


> this is my jackpot. suppost toView attachment 3234575 be purple.


Looking huge nuggs. Great work out there farmer! Hows it smelling out there?


----------



## nuggs (Aug 21, 2014)

757growin said:


> Looking huge nuggs. Great work out there farmer! Hows it smelling out there?


smells great I love it! another wonder woman here. sativa for sure!


----------



## Grobda (Aug 21, 2014)

I hate to be that guy but as I have never been able to finish a grow for various reasons:

How much longer?


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 21, 2014)

nuggs said:


> View attachment 3234576
> 
> smells great I love it! another wonder woman here. sativa for sure!


damn thats one the biggest and widest plants i have ever seen in my life..fkn great!! thats gonna be a monster yeild..that stalk isnt even a stalk..mise well call that a tree trunk!! after u chop it down u can cut that up and have firewood all winter lol


----------



## nuggs (Aug 21, 2014)

Grobda said:


> I hate to be that guy but as I have never been able to finish a grow for various reasons:
> 
> How much longer?
> 
> View attachment 3234580


couple months on some of it I have a cover I'm building for it.


----------



## nuggs (Aug 21, 2014)

SR71 getting ready to stack it on.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 21, 2014)

My god Nuggs, is your shit in the power lines?
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 21, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Strange dirty d doesn't answer my calls either... I wonder why...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


OOoo do tell....
P.M. me mwooten (I can't start a P.M. or "like" a post) I have a Dirty D story that might interest you.
TMB-


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 21, 2014)

I bet some growers on this site put the hurting on water conservation in Cali, lol. Seriously though, is it this bad? They showed a pic of a lake on the news last night in Cali from like 3 years ago and then today. It was full in the first pic and nearly dry in 2nd. Crazy. 

http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-famiglietti-southern-california-drought-20140709-story.html


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> OOoo do tell....
> P.M. me mwooten (I can't start a P.M. or "like" a post) I have a Dirty D story that might interest you.
> TMB-


----------



## Grobda (Aug 21, 2014)

nuggs said:


> couple months on some of it I have a cover I'm building for it.


That surely can't be a reply to my query. I'm pretty sure this plant will be dead in a couple months


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I bet some growers on this site put the hurting on water conservation in Cali, lol. Seriously though, is it this bad? They showed a pic of a lake on the news last night in Cali from like 3 years ago and then today. It was full in the first pic and nearly dry in 2nd. Crazy.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-famiglietti-southern-california-drought-20140709-story.html


Cali only has 1 water problem.......LA lol


----------



## nuggs (Aug 21, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I bet some growers on this site put the hurting on water conservation in Cali, lol. Seriously though, is it this bad? They showed a pic of a lake on the news last night in Cali from like 3 years ago and then today. It was full in the first pic and nearly dry in 2nd. Crazy.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-famiglietti-southern-california-drought-20140709-story.html


my water comes from my well. but its bad this year. folsom is very low.


----------



## nuggs (Aug 21, 2014)

Grobda said:


> That surely can't be a reply to my query. I'm pretty sure this plant will be dead in a couple months


one day it won't be ready . and then its ready. depends on how you like your tri .if in doubt wait.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2014)

Need to know the strain. Sativas may stay clear the whole time. You can tell by the flowers. They will totally change in appearance. It should start dropping water leaves and getting bud flop.


----------



## nuggs (Aug 21, 2014)

Grobda said:


> I hate to be that guy but as I have never been able to finish a grow for various reasons:
> 
> How much longer?
> 
> View attachment 3234580


oh hell did you mean in this pic ? got to get some amber in the tricome


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey Nuggs, what kind of wood is your raised beds made from?


----------



## nuggs (Aug 21, 2014)

are you growing it indoor? how much light? its cloudy so I'd guess at 2 weeks. keep a watch on the tricomes for amber


----------



## nuggs (Aug 21, 2014)

redwood brother


----------



## nuggs (Aug 21, 2014)

Grobda said:


> I hate to be that guy but as I have never been able to finish a grow for various reasons:
> 
> How much longer?
> 
> View attachment 3234580


couple weeks depending on the sunlight.


----------



## Grobda (Aug 21, 2014)

nuggs said:


> couple weeks depending on the sunlight.


Cheers man!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 21, 2014)

fumble said:


> Been working on a few things  my guy fixed my camera so now I feel normal again lol. Got my greenhouse up, just need to put the plastic on. I am going to put shade cloth on the inside that I can raise or lower as I need it - like when I am working out there  under the SCROG and in the spot by itself, are FM's Sour Hawaiins. The two in the front in supports are unknown Mikey's, possibly Redwood Kush? idk...


Beautiful work, fumble.


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks S'manta  I am pretty happy...will be happier when I get the plastic on it though. 
@djj...I was sorta thinking the same thing lol...


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2014)

nuggs said:


> going to have to come see what you got going.


That would be awesome Nugs  anytime after this weekend


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

fumble said:


> thanks S'manta  I am pretty happy...will be happier when I get the plastic on it though.
> @djj...I was sorta thinking the same thing lol...


If you need any assistance fumble, it goes without saying.....


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 21, 2014)

I have had some issues on the homefront Fumble but I haven't forgotten about you. I have your babies still and they are vegging.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 21, 2014)

Plants look good today. Cleaned them up some more. Predator beetles go in tomorrow or Saturday ...I'll probably wipe down fan leaves to again before cause of neem- don't want to kill the beetles.

Few pics of my poundage !! So frosty though.Everyone all your grows look bomb dot com. And like super hard work. Respeto


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice job 3x.....


----------



## maheesh (Aug 21, 2014)

Here's some pics of mine


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

maheesh said:


> Here's some pics of mineView attachment 3234804


So is this your first grow?........jk.....beautiful job


----------



## maheesh (Aug 21, 2014)

Not too savy on posting pics


----------



## maheesh (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks...second grow


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

maheesh said:


> Thanks...second grow


See Sam....second grow!


----------



## nuggs (Aug 21, 2014)

maheesh said:


> Not too savy on posting pics


I hear you. Nice plants!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

maheesh said:


> Thanks...second grow


Your plants look outstanding maheesh.....may I ask when you planted?...


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 21, 2014)

maheesh said:


> Thanks...second grow


Your garden is amazing


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> See Sam....second grow!


 Look out, boys..... I have a vague idea on what I'm doing....now.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 21, 2014)

maheesh said:


> Thanks...second grow


This will be me next year.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

We'll have to persuade mahee to attend the BBQ...


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 21, 2014)

Where does he live?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Where does he live?


We haven't gotten that far yet.....
P.S. I think he might be a she......


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> We haven't gotten that far yet.....


First date?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> First date?


How''m I doing?....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> How''m I doing?....


Playing it cool, taking the time to cultivate a relationship.... So far, so good.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 21, 2014)

Dwarf Blue Dream. This new strain of very potent mj is a great size for patio grows and for people where size is an issue.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Playing it cool, taking the time to cultivate a relationship.... So far, so good.


Thanks I could use all the tips you can give me......


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Thanks I could use all the tips you can give me......


It takes a village.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 21, 2014)

[QUOTE="doublejj, post: 10818603, member
P.S. I think he might be a she......[/QUOTE]

Oops.
Ruby will think she's a tranny like he did me.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> [QUOTE="doublejj, post: 10818603, member
> P.S. I think he might be a she......


Oops.
Ruby will think she's a tranny like he did me. [/QUOTE]


Here we go again.....lol


----------



## maheesh (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks guys, I went outside Mother's Day in southern oregon...I kept lurking on GBs thread and finally decided to join in


----------



## maheesh (Aug 21, 2014)

The redhead is to provide scale


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

maheesh said:


> The redhead is to provide scale


Bait & switch?!.......I thought that was you!....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 21, 2014)

I thought I smelled testosterone in your gorgeous grow. The red head is pretty..we have lots of redheads and strawberry blondes in our family. We rock


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 21, 2014)

maheesh said:


> Thanks guys, I went outside Mother's Day in southern oregon...I kept lurking on GBs thread and finally decided to join in


proud moment...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> proud moment...


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 21, 2014)

I just got another long distance update from the Mrs. one more week until I see them again. Hopefully they'll be ready. Might have to get the chop regardless.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 21, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> I just got another long distance update from the Mrs. one more week until I see them again. Hopefully they'll be ready. Might have to get the chop regardless.View attachment 3234956View attachment 3234957 View attachment 3234958


looking like fat bitches man..those look sweet..that top bud looks like a whiffle bat!!!


----------



## TWS (Aug 21, 2014)

I see we had some sand baggers come out to play !


----------



## TWS (Aug 21, 2014)

Pic of the day


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I have had some issues on the homefront Fumble but I haven't forgotten about you. I have your babies still and they are vegging.



No problem Angry. The garden is prepped and ready when you are  I wont be able to get to you before next week, if you want to stop by here I can get the salve to you.


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 21, 2014)

So you've built your house in the center of a MJ forest, nice location


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2014)

Sensi Shiva Skunk, TGA Dr Who, G13 Cheese, & TGA Chernobyl. Had gone away for 10 days and they suffered a bit due to heat and excessive rain. Getting them back in order now though albeit small


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 22, 2014)

How do you make the stems be so fat for such a small plant ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2014)

Mound them when you plant them. the plant should be like a castle with dirt all the way up to bottom set of fans. Fan blows easily on them alot and also tie them down.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2014)

Not sure why it posted the pics twice as I got a message saying was at limit blah blah blah when I tried to add the last 3 pictures of the Chernobyl starting to flower. Keep in mind above plants 12-12 (or somewhat very close to that) as soon as they pop up from the soil, so they dont go a long period


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> Mound them when you plant them. the plant should be like a castle with dirt all the way up to bottom set of fans. Fan blows easily on them alot and also tie them down.


Does that make the whole plant's stems so fat and strong ?

Actually it seems like the opposite will happen as you make the "life of a stem" easier.. cause he doesn't need "muscles" to hold up..


----------



## hexthat (Aug 22, 2014)

Anyone got horrible bud worms yet? I haven't seen any moths or caterpillars on my plants yet. I have found a Locust though about 6" big. It looked so tasty... kind of like this







I fed it to my chickens and they went ape-shit on it.


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for posting this pic.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 22, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> looking like fat bitches man..those look sweet..that top bud looks like a whiffle bat!!!


lol thanks for the laugh first thing in the morning. i just hope thyre ok. big buds can lead to big problems. theyve been having a few rain showers lately and i found mold on this strain last year after 3 days of rain.




Miko2 said:


> So you've built your house in the center of a MJ forest, nice location


ya you have to think about future endevours when building or buying a house


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 22, 2014)

I had bud worms in the beginning of July but haven't seen one since. 
Man that chocohash berry really smells chocolately. I have some curing since Jul 12 and I opened the jar and straight chocolate funk. Pretty sweet


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 22, 2014)

I've found worms and fuzz every now and then, but only had some leaves bitten. There's plenty moths and slugs around here tho'.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 22, 2014)

The neighbors got worms pretty bad on his most advanced plant. I've not really seen anything I mine but I've been running my zapper nightly. After seeing his infestation I ended up spraying bt just in case. Derp.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hexthat (Aug 22, 2014)

If I find any bud worms my chickens are going to be happy.

This year for breeding I decided to pollinate this girl at the start of flowering, last year I pollinated at the end and I only got like half the seeds to mature. I think this way by the time I pull the plant should have 100% mature seeds. This is "Lemon Larry OG x The Third Deminsion (IBL)" I used four male's pollen, for a more open pollination method.
 

Resin has a Lemon smell.

A pic of pollen at 1200x after sitting on a slid for a few days. They used to be completely round but now the shape has changed.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 22, 2014)

I've been spraying semi regularly but I must get a little more serious because my buds are getting so beautiful that if a budworm ate some I'd be devastated.

I know a bit early to try Black Diesel but I couldn't resist....I took a few puffs on my way out the door and by the time I got to Orchard to buy more BT I realized BD is good. A trip to the grocery store after Orchard and then the head shop to get a new grinder I realized, still really effd up and 2 1/2 hours later, still buzzin'.
%-)


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 22, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> lol thanks for the laugh first thing in the morning. i just hope thyre ok. big buds can lead to big problems. theyve been having a few rain showers lately and i found mold on this strain last year after 3 days of rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya i know what u mean bro..its been raining alot here lately as well..my widow bomb got mold bad last year so i didnt grow it this year..i had to pull it 2 weeks early..i got some little round rust spots all over my fan leaves for some reason..u have any ideal what that is? i will go up and spray them this evening and i will get a pic and show u guys


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 22, 2014)

Did someone say redhead? That's my kryptonite!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 22, 2014)

@Vnsmkr - You might want to use some better draining soil and cloth pots. Sandy soil or soil with coconut fiber works very well. I have even seen a grow that was 100% perlite! I bet you can get some incredible compost from your local farmers. Are there ladybugs in your area?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 22, 2014)

I took half a plant down early this morning. Smells really good and is sticky as fuck.

 

This is an unknown strain that hermied on mme. Rock hard tops and smells hashy with a sweet undertone.


 

This is a mixed bag with SSH(dense bud pheno) and the unknown indica dom. I will seperate when they go in jars.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 22, 2014)

Now time for the buds to grow


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's a update on my og kush x green alien cross coming along nicely


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 22, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> ya i know what u mean bro..its been raining alot here lately as well..my widow bomb got mold bad last year so i didnt grow it this year..i had to pull it 2 weeks early..i got some little round rust spots all over my fan leaves for some reason..u have any ideal what that is? i will go up and spray them this evening and i will get a pic and show u guys


Im not quite up to speed on my disease/deficiancy ID but im sure someone can help you.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.cdec.water.ca.gov/cdecapp/resapp/getResGraphsMain.action


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sensi Shiva Skunk, TGA Dr Who, G13 Cheese, & TGA Chernobyl. Had gone away for 10 days and they suffered a bit due to heat and excessive rain. Getting them back in order now though albeit small
> View attachment 3235061 View attachment 3235062 View attachment 3235063 View attachment 3235064 View attachment 3235065 View attachment 3235066 View attachment 3235067 View attachment 3235068 View attachment 3235069 View attachment 3235070 View attachment 3235061 View attachment 3235062 View attachment 3235063 View attachment 3235064 View attachment 3235065 View attachment 3235066 View attachment 3235067 View attachment 3235068 View attachment 3235069 View attachment 3235070


you have mites


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 22, 2014)

TWS said:


> you have mites


 Sure do, you can even see them in this pic. Squish those bastards!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2014)

I am aware and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 22, 2014)

Vnsmkr said:


> I am aware and thanks for the heads up.


Good because I was gonna say....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2014)

They will be suffocated again this morning. Daily doses now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Vnsmkr - You might want to use some better draining soil and cloth pots. Sandy soil or soil with coconut fiber works very well. I have even seen a grow that was 100% perlite! I bet you can get some incredible compost from your local farmers. Are there ladybugs in your area?


Mo, going to add more coconut husk to next round of soil and also test out some Vietnamese air pots (bamboo basket)


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 22, 2014)

I usually use coco fibre for water retention rather than Improved drainage? I have to mix with promix hp to lighten it up so it drains at all.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2014)

BC not shredded up coco fibre, but larger chunks from smashing up the shells. Though I guess at the point of breakdown I would be back to same issue. Going to see if I can find something local to lighten it up


----------



## doubletake (Aug 22, 2014)

Cool tip at the end about the root system last 30 seconds of video


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Aug 22, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> are all those strains from HSO? i seen a green crack grow on 420 mag and he said it was one his fav strains now..i got a blue dream going this year picked up a train wreck and purple trainwreck for next year grow..how did the HSO strains taste and smoke?


Kygiacomo, got all the strains from a small local dispensary. I grew GC last year and it was fantastic and a big producer as well. Even after having all my plants break severely, I was able to use splints and stretchy ties and they continued to grow.


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Aug 22, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> What part of California are you in?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


mwooten, it's Mendo.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2014)

Recipe 2 seems to be working. And as I always ask myself, what damage would a pepper or garlic plant do to a mary jane plant, not a thing, all natural. Natural seems the way


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 23, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> nice..i am at the 38th LAT so i got pretty good grow climate here as well


It would be nice if you could upload some pics of your outdoor buds just to see if there is something interesting to grow next year


----------



## reese_tx (Aug 23, 2014)

Update: last week advice was 4-5 more weeks. I bought a scope and all bubbles r cloudy. I'm getting antsy.... Still 3-4 weeks y'all think???


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 23, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Update: last week advice was 4-5 more weeks. I bought a scope and all bubbles r cloudy. I'm getting antsy.... Still 3-4 weeks y'all think???View attachment 3235971 View attachment 3235972 View attachment 3235973


4 weeks. I wait till the calyxes swell. You still have lots of fresh pistils


----------



## reese_tx (Aug 23, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 4 weeks. I wait till the calyxes swell. You still have lots of fresh pistils


Thanks Fresno! Appreciate the feedback. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 23, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> It would be nice if you could upload some pics of your outdoor buds just to see if there is something interesting to grow next year


the buds arent big enuff yet to get a pic..this is a small bud from the fruity chronic juice..i know u will want to grow the berry bomb when they get the nice buds on them..berry bomb is a monster producer..the buds last year was so lime green with red hairs all over it..it was one plant that was so pretty i didnt even want to pull it..just wanted to keep it growing and alive lol


----------



## AllenHaze (Aug 23, 2014)

Nuikala said:


> Canadian Grow. 54N.
> GREEN CRACK, L.A. Widow, Sugar Black Rose.
> In the ground May 26th @ 12 inches tall, topped once.
> NO Fertilizer, No waterings, All Natural so far.
> ...


A few of us have a Sugar black rose thread going if you'd like to stop by and share your thoughts. Plants look great btw. 
http://rollitup.org/t/delicious-seeds-suger-black-rose-grow.819030/


----------



## AllenHaze (Aug 23, 2014)

757growin said:


> Installed some jj privacy fencing today. I need these ladies to get flowering! View attachment 3208791


Nice! Those are gonna be some beasts. Quick Q: What if your neighbors higher a roofer?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 23, 2014)

Still going strong out here. Got pennywise, Jesus og, Maui, widow, and micky kush in the dog kennel. And my roses are taking off. I'm hoping to have a wall of roses by next year.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 23, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Still going strong out here. Got pennywise, Jesus og, Maui, widow, and micky kush in the dog kennel. And my roses are taking off. I'm hoping to have a wall of roses by next year.


Nice pot, name the roses, please.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 23, 2014)

yard is looking better all the time !!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 23, 2014)

Looking good. Continued success.


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 23, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> the buds arent big enuff yet to get a pic..this is a small bud from the fruity chronic juice..i know u will want to grow the berry bomb when they get the nice buds on them..berry bomb is a monster producer..the buds last year was so lime green with red hairs all over it..it was one plant that was so pretty i didnt even want to pull it..just wanted to keep it growing and alive lolView attachment 3236115



looks very good and frosty already !


----------



## 757growin (Aug 23, 2014)

So just came back from Gilroy gardens.. absolutely beautiful theme park. Its theme is gardens and you can see some amazing examples of trees that have been grafted and/or lst'd. I cant upload my pics for some reason but sure wish I could cause I got some awesome pics.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 23, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Still going strong out here. Got pennywise, Jesus og, Maui, widow, and micky kush in the dog kennel. And my roses are taking off. I'm hoping to have a wall of roses by next year.


Your setups legit!! I'm going to copy you sometime in the future!


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 23, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> yard is looking better all the time !!


That's a looong ass bud Nice work


----------



## grasscropper (Aug 23, 2014)

I started my ladies outside in about May. It's been kind of a crappy summer here and was a very long long winter. This week I see flowers starting. One a little further along than the other. Two different strains. First strain I have been growing for a year now. The 2nd is from seed which I got for Vancouver seed bank. 10 seeds $25. Fast shipping and out of 5 all popped and 4 are female. The plant from seed is my height about and the other is busy girl as I super cropped her throughout the summer.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Nice pot, name the roses, please.


name them?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 23, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> name them?


Julia is a good one!

And Abigail has a sweet ring to it!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 23, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> name them?


What are the names of the roses. Are they climbers? 
When you bought them didn't they have name tags?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> What are the names of the roses. Are they climbers?


Here we go.....stand back boys.....ring the bell, schools in. We are about to learn about Roses.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Here we go.....stand back boys.....ring the bell, schools in. We are about to learn about Roses.


Lol..... I'd just like to know their names.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2014)

What's a climbing Rose Sam?...& do you have a favorite Rose?...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2014)

....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> What's a climbing Rose Sam?...& do you have a favorite Rose?...


Some roses are just bushes, floribundas, some roses are bred to climb fences, buildings, old cars in fields...lol. 
My area of expertise is old HT's, hybrid teas, from 1900 up to WWII. A group of roses called Pernetianas, bred by a guy named Joseph Pernet-Ducher from Lyon, France.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 23, 2014)

Soleil d' Or, bred 1900, first pure orange rose.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 23, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Still going strong out here. Got pennywise, Jesus og, Maui, widow, and micky kush in the dog kennel. And my roses are taking off. I'm hoping to have a wall of roses by next year.


I can name those roses....I like Ruby for the red one, Sammy for the Salmon colored one, and Penelope for the pink one!
TMB-
WOW Sam, I think your on the wrong grow site!


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3236493 Soleil d' Or, bred 1900, first pure orange rose.


^^^^^ like^^^^^
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 23, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> ^^^^^ like^^^^^
> TMB-


Its fragrance is orange juice. Really, it smells like fresh squeezed orange juice.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Some roses are just bushes, floribundas, some roses are bred to climb fences, buildings, old cars in fields...lol.
> My area of expertise is old HT's, hybrid teas, from 1900 up to WWII. A group of roses called Pernetianas, bred by a guy named Joseph Pernet-Ducher from Lyon, France.


Do you teach this?....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3236493 Soleil d' Or, bred 1900, first pure orange rose.


I love beautiful things...


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Do you teach this?....


Good gawd, no. I've written articles for different rose societies about them, given talks at rose conferences and did the almost impossible with an old rose named McGreedy's Sunset. I entered it in a rose show and a few other old hybrid teas, for laughs cuz the hoity toitys said they'd never win and after the judging I saw my roses had second place, third place but I couldn't find McGreedys Sunset, so I told my friend it must have been so awful they dumped it. But, she came back smiling and said, they didn't dump it, it won. Best Hybrid Tea, Open Bloom. I was stoked.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 23, 2014)

I really need to proof read before posting...lol.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Its fragrance is orange juice. Really, it smells like fresh squeezed orange juice.


How does one acquire a Soleil d' Or "orange juice" rose, and what's the cost? I imagine those are some high dollar roses.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 23, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> How does one acquire a Soleil d' Or "orange juice" rose, and what's the cost? I imagine those are some high dollar roses.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3236503


There are a few nurseries that specialize in antique roses. Vintage Gardens up in Sebastopol is famous among rose collectors.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 23, 2014)

Their prices aren't bad, $15.00 + shipping, but you get a deal if you order 3 or more. 
Someday in the not too distant future pot will be like this where they have nurseries and they ship.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 23, 2014)

I tried cloning some of my land lady's roses with an aero cloner with zero luck:'( on the other hand I clone my tomatoes and peppers at nearly a 100% rate of success. this was last year. Will be hitting you up at the bbq sam for some tips!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Their prices aren't bad, $15.00 + shipping, but you get a deal if you order 3 or more.
> Someday in the not too distant future pot will be like this where they have nurseries and they ship.


*cough*........


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 23, 2014)

757growin said:


> I tried cloning some of my land lady's roses with an aero cloner with zero luck:'( on the other hand I clone my tomatoes and peppers at nearly a 100% rate of success. this was last year. Will be hitting you up at the bbq sam for some tips!


How long did pepper take to root

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Their prices aren't bad, $15.00 + shipping, but you get a deal if you order 3 or more.
> Someday in the not too distant future pot will be like this where they have nurseries and they ship.


I may need to hire you if interested, or get some professional consultation from you. I'm currently adding an addition to my home, and will be re-doing my side yard landscaping this winter after the addition is done. I want a garden of many fragrances, Roses, Jasmine, Honey suckle, and a few others. It would be nice to have someone to point me in the right direction on this project. I have no rose knowledge, climbers, which ones smell better than others, drought resistant, soil/area prep, so many questions.
TMB-


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 23, 2014)

I have no idea what they are. I got'em at homo depot. I'll look when I get homo.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 24, 2014)

This girl is taking the longest to switch. So far it only stretched like 10 inches in 2 weeks ...it's really compact hopefully the genetics are on point!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 24, 2014)

What is it


mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3236607This girl is taking the longest to switch. So fat it only stretched like 10 inches in 2 weeks ...it's really compact hopefully the genetics are on point!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 24, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> What is it


Purple og


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I may need to hire you if interested, or get some professional consultation from you. I'm currently adding an addition to my home, and will be re-doing my side yard landscaping this winter after the addition is done. I want a garden of many fragrances, Roses, Jasmine, Honey suckle, and a few others. It would be nice to have someone to point me in the right direction on this project. I have no rose knowledge, climbers, which ones smell better than others, drought resistant, soil/area prep, so many questions.
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3236546


I'll be thrilled to help any way I can. 
My two favorite plants, roses and mj.
For free, TMB..... I need to pay it forward.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Purple og


Lol.....jelly.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 24, 2014)

I need help naming my gsc x blue dream cross


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 24, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> I need help naming my gsc x blue dream cross


Dream Cookie
Dream Girl
Blue Cookies


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

Cookie Dreams.

One day, lmoore, you'll be applying for a patent for that cross.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

blue girls dream


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

Ruby.....I like that one.  it's hopeful.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yea I was thinking cookie monster


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Ruby.....I like that one.  it's hopeful.


 especially if it gets a hint of blue/purple in a good phenol of it down the track : )


----------



## AllenHaze (Aug 24, 2014)

I just read the rose info. Good stuff. It actually gave me a little inspiration to look into purchasing some of those. Right now though, we have some black raspberry bushes growing by the hundreds in the woods nearby. Anybody have any experience with taking cuttings from raspberry bushes? I hear all you need is a new shoot but they've just started producing fruit so not sure how that applies.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Yea I was thinking cookie monster


Does Sesame Street have copyright infringement protection? 
This is just my opinion, if I were a pot hybridizer I would stay clear of naming strains of pot after beloved children's characters so as not to appear to be trying to lure children into smoking pot. It gives us potheads a bad rep..something we're trying to overcome.
Like I said, just my aging opinion.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Does Sesame Street have copyright infringement protection?
> This is just my opinion, if I were a pot hybridizer I would stay clear of naming strains of pot after beloved children's characters so as not to appear to be trying to lure children into smoking pot. It gives us potheads a bad rep..something we're trying to overcome.
> Like I said, just my aging opinion.


 very intelligent thinking miss sam !!


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Does Sesame Street have copyright infringement protection?
> This is just my opinion, if I were a pot hybridizer I would stay clear of naming strains of pot after beloved children's characters so as not to appear to be trying to lure children into smoking pot. It gives us potheads a bad rep..something we're trying to overcome.
> Like I said, just my aging opinion.


If I was a kid and I found these


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> If I was a kid and I found these


Exactly, what kid could resist trying these...lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

shit ....I would like some as an old bastard never lone a kid lol


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Does Sesame Street have copyright infringement protection?
> This is just my opinion, if I were a pot hybridizer I would stay clear of naming strains of pot after beloved children's characters so as not to appear to be trying to lure children into smoking pot. It gives us potheads a bad rep..something we're trying to overcome.
> Like I said, just my aging opinion.


Yea I agree don't wanna promote to children or get sued by sesame street how funny would that be pothead sued by sesame street lol

And thanks Sam for helping me when I wasn't thinking about that


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> very intelligent thinking miss sam !!


Intelligent? Just my decades of experience.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

ok your dumb....u just learnt stuff along the way like the rest of us robots ...............


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

AllenHaze said:


> I just read the rose info. Good stuff. It actually gave me a little inspiration to look into purchasing some of those. Right now though, we have some black raspberry bushes growing by the hundreds in the woods nearby. Anybody have any experience with taking cuttings from raspberry bushes? I hear all you need is a new shoot but they've just started producing fruit so not sure how that applies.


Here is an explaination of 'tip rooting' black raspberries. Google tip rooting there is probably a step by step tutorial.

The long canes bend over to the ground and the tips root in late summer. You can then cut these off when they have roots and plant them to make new plants. You could also cut off about 4 inches of the tip, remove some of the leaves, plant it with the growing tip down in the soil in pots or whatever, and these will root in about 2 weeks if you keep them moist. Right time to do this, IMO, towards the end of August.
(Excerpt from the Garden Web site)


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Aug 24, 2014)

This year I grew some "Zinnia Candy Cane" flowers just for the camouflage and smell of it, but they also became my "canary in a coal mine", as it was the first to show signs of powdery mildew when the humidity went high, then progressed into a major issue, thus it was banished to the balcony..... I kept a close eye on my pot plants and started ventilating more, but the blue bucket gal did develop a minor bit of PM.

BcDigger gave me a recipe to combat the PM, (baking powder, veg oil & dish soap) which has done the trick quite well, considering how bad the zinnia was (which remains in quarantine)

Anyhow...next year I want to try different flowers, which have more aroma and a bit more hardy (easy to grow)....any suggestions?

My pots plants are doing well....I'm happy with them
Pic 1 - "Early Miss" in soil...the eldest of the bunch but will be another 2 months (this was the auto that wasn't an auto...I'll be complaining to the breeder)
Pic 2 - "Revolver" (blue bucket-hempy)...I'm guessing 3 more weeks
Pic 3 - "Dwarfed Low Flyer" (2L hempy pop bottle) is the youngest but is almost ready, I'm seeing amber trichromes on most of the buds.....but yet it doesn't look 100% ready so I'll hang on
Pic 4 - then the Zinnia


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> This year I grew some "Zinnia Candy Cane" flowers just for the camouflage and smell of it, but they also became my "canary in a coal mine", as it was the first to show signs of powdery mildew when the humidity went high, then progressed into a major issue, thus it was banished to the balcony..... I kept a close eye on my pot plants and started ventilating more, but the blue bucket gal did develop a minor bit of PM.
> 
> BcDigger gave me a recipe to combat the PM, (baking powder, veg oil & dish soap) which has done the trick quite well, considering how bad the zinnia was (which remains in quarantine)
> 
> ...


Zinnia looks cool


----------



## 757growin (Aug 24, 2014)

Best wishes to any of you farmers affected by today's earthquake near Napa. Speedy recovery for all..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

How about a few flashback pics from the spring 2014 light dep greenhouse? Just a couple of shots I haven't posted here, to wet the appetite for flowering season...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> How about a few flashback pics from the spring 2014 light dep greenhouse? Just a couple of shots I haven't posted here, to wet the appetite for flowering season...
> View attachment 3236803
> View attachment 3236804
> View attachment 3236805


Was telling my wife the other day bout the CP......she was pretty wet after....drooling from the mouth Im saying


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Was telling my wife the other day bout the CP......she was pretty wet after....drooling from the mouth Im saying


Another one of it's side effects.....lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3236493 Soleil d' Or, bred 1900, first pure orange rose.


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I love beautiful things...



And you too hun ....


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 24, 2014)

here is my cherry bomb,blue dream,purple og kush,and delahaze they are in week 3 of flower


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> How about a few flashback pics from the spring 2014 light dep greenhouse? Just a couple of shots I haven't posted here, to wet the appetite for flowering season...
> View attachment 3236803
> View attachment 3236804
> View attachment 3236805


Wow very nice doublejj !!! what strain ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

Pic of the day


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

Pic of the day V 1.0


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


>


Catchy, ketchy tune, TWS.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> Pic of the day


Hi there, I like sunrises. 

Hope all is well, lovin' the pics here.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> Pic of the day V 1.0


Holy Christ!...you've been busy!!

BTW, I have 3 new babies added to my collection...just popped them.

BubbaXCougar kush...sound familiar?.


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I may need to hire you if interested, or get some professional consultation from you. I'm currently adding an addition to my home, and will be re-doing my side yard landscaping this winter after the addition is done. I want a garden of many fragrances, Roses, Jasmine, Honey suckle, and a few others. It would be nice to have someone to point me in the right direction on this project. I have no rose knowledge, climbers, which ones smell better than others, drought resistant, soil/area prep, so many questions.
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3236546



luv the smell of Jasmine and Honey suckle. I need to get me some. Still trying to master my Gardenias. Honeysuckle and Jasmine are good to attract bees to pollinate your veggies.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> Pic of the day


Is it vain of me to like my own photo?


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Holy Christ!...you've been busy!!
> 
> BTW, I have 3 new babies added to my collection...just popped them.
> 
> BubbaXCougar kush...sound familiar?.


  That's farmer Nuggs " pic of the day "


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Holy Christ!...you've been busy!!
> 
> BTW, I have 3 new babies added to my collection...just popped them.
> 
> BubbaXCougar kush...sound familiar?.


 I have been wondering about you sir. I'll be watching. Do you still have the last one you popped ? how did it go ?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

My two outdoor Gorilla Glue #4 are at around 10 days or so...

#1 GG#4





#2 GG#4



#3 BC Cheese from local dispensary, this one is more like 3 weeks in. I'm dealing with a little bit of PM from a neighbors overhanging tree that drips on my plant


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Is it vain of me to like my own photo?


 Not even .


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> My two outdoor Gorilla Glue #4 are at around 10 days or so...
> 
> #1 GG#4
> View attachment 3236889
> ...



Uh oh ! We've been hunting for the Glue.... where you at G !


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I have no idea what they are. I got'em at homo depot. I'll look when I get homo.


 Don't do that Dyna, Uncle buck will be sending you Pm's.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> Uh oh ! We've been hunting for the Glue.... where you at G !


I'm in Michigan.

The glue has been getting around.

My neighbors had never heard of it and I've gifted a couple of them a cutting or two...

I lucked out and was able to meet some awesome local RIU folk, that's how I got it.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> Don't do that Dyna, Uncle buck will be sending you Pm's.


I've never had interaction with Uncle Buck and he's kind of prickly from his comments that I've read.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> I have been wondering about you sir. I'll be watching. Do you still have the last one you popped ? how did it go ?


Unfortunately I lost the G18Xskunk strain, which I just happen to be smoking at the moment. That lady fell victim to my own over-watering hand and developed root rot. So had to begin anew from seed and change my methods a bit. I wish I had done another off-site grow this year, as we have had a TON of rain. I keep thinking back to this time last year, when I was constantly bitching about hauling water. Oh well, next summer I can try doing trees again.

Take care my friend!


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm in Michigan.
> 
> The glue has been getting around.
> 
> ...



You need a vacation and come to the Harvest BBQ.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> You need a vacation and come to the Harvest BBQ.


Where is it at?


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I've never had interaction with Uncle Buck and he's kind of prickly from his comments that I've read.



That can be easily arranged. just say Homophobia. Or the Hollacust never happened.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> That can be easily arranged. just say Homophobia. Or the Hollacust never happened.


ROFL....no, thanks. I love everybody.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I've never had interaction with Uncle Buck and he's kind of prickly from his comments that I've read.


He's actually a nice guy. We've had our encounters on the forum both publicly and privately.

But I can understand why some dislike him, but remember there is more than one side to every story..


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Where is it at?



North of Sac about 30 mins.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/after-harvest-bbq-dec-12-13-14th-fri-sat-sun.839612/


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> North of Sac about 30 mins.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/after-harvest-bbq-dec-12-13-14th-fri-sat-sun.839612/


This sounds awesome.

If my funds allow it, it shall be.


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> He's actually a nice guy. We've had our encounters on the forum both publicly and privately.
> 
> But I can understand why some dislike him, but remember there is more than one side to every story..



I like Uncle Buck too. I just stay away from all the propaganda.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 24, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> This sounds awesome.
> 
> If my funds allow it, it shall be.


Bring a grip of GG4 cuts and funds will be the last of your worries...


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Bring a grip of GG4 cuts and funds will be the last of your worries...



If only it were this easy. My car as it is couldn't make this trip. And the airlines would make me purchase individual tickets for each clone, as long as they're rooted and viable.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

I will definitely consider it guys.

I really need a vacation, haven't been anywhere in nearly 4 years.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 24, 2014)

Uncle buck can grow some nice plants!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> I like Uncle Buck too. I just stay away from all the propaganda.


Some of his comments are hilarious. I think I'd like him, too. He's different..and I like unique people.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 24, 2014)

Yall scared to tag him? @UncleBuck What's up dirty slut?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh shit! He really is a Boss!

Buck, we were talking about you when you weren't here!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh haha no! Gb,s drunk and it's not even 12 yet!!


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Oh haha no! Gb,s drunk and it's not even 12 yet!!


It's 420 somewhere


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Yall scared to tag him? @UncleBuck What's up dirty slut?


just worked out some plans for a permanent greenhouse with my dad while he was here. gonna start digging the foundation this fall all the way down to the frost line (36''). then we lay concrete once i have the funds and construction begins next summer.

gonna go 12' x 24' and use polybicarbonate twin wall instead of cheap plastic. eventually gonna add heating to make it a three seasons greenhouse.

i'll keep you dirty sluts updated on the progress. just gonna be cursing you lucky assholes for the rest of the season, which i am sitting out.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

That sounds awesome man. I'm jelly.

I finally got my dad on the MJ bandwagon and will be planting all along a creek that he has on his property.

It will be epic.


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

What is the Lineage on the Glue ? where did it come from. east or west ?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

Here is the pedigree


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 24, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Here is the pedigree
> 
> View attachment 3236944


Damn she came with paperwork? lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Damn she came with paperwork? lol


It is arguably the best strain I have ever smoked.

I don't really wanna grow anything else right now...

There's no point.

I literally smoked down a whole joint this morning of some weed whose name isn't worth remembering when a hit of the glue would've sufficed.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 24, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> That sounds awesome man. I'm jelly.
> 
> I finally got my dad on the MJ bandwagon and will be planting all along a creek that he has on his property.
> 
> It will be epic.





UncleBuck said:


> just worked out some plans for a permanent greenhouse with my dad while he was here. gonna start digging the foundation this fall all the way down to the frost line (36''). then we lay concrete once i have the funds and construction begins next summer.
> 
> gonna go 12' x 24' and use polybicarbonate twin wall instead of cheap plastic. eventually gonna add heating to make it a three seasons greenhouse.
> 
> i'll keep you dirty sluts updated on the progress. just gonna be cursing you lucky assholes for the rest of the season, which i am sitting out.


U guys are lucky my dad just likes to smoke all the weed I grow!!


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

Im kinda dumb at Trees ? so .... ? lol


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Yall scared to tag him? @UncleBuck What's up dirty slut?


I admire your..um..cajones.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Uncle buck can grow some nice plants!


Unclebuck grows the liberace kush ?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> Im kinda dumb at Trees ? so .... ? lol


http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/gorilla-glue-4


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> It's 420 somewhere


Its 420 am in 15 mins here


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

go to bed


----------



## AllenHaze (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Here is an explanation of 'tip rooting' black raspberries. Google "tip rooting," there is probably a step by step tutorial.
> 
> The long canes bend over to the ground and the tips root in late summer. You can then cut these off when they have roots and plant them to make new plants. You could also cut off about 4 inches of the tip, remove some of the leaves, plant it with the growing tip down in the soil in pots or whatever, and these will root in about 2 weeks if you keep them moist. The right time to do this, IMO - towards the end of August.
> (Excerpt from the Garden Web site)


I've already spent the time looking into it and have read the suggested passage . I asked because they are _part of the same family as roses._ I thought there may be some personal experience out there and not just regurgitated literature . Have you ever rooted a raspberry cutting? Have you rooted a rose cutting? Thanks. Appreciate any "tips" (pun intended)


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 24, 2014)

@UncleBuck  Is a bellend


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> just worked out some plans for a permanent greenhouse with my dad while he was here. gonna start digging the foundation this fall all the way down to the frost line (36''). then we lay concrete once i have the funds and construction begins next summer.
> 
> gonna go 12' x 24' and use polybicarbonate twin wall instead of cheap plastic. eventually gonna add heating to make it a three seasons greenhouse.
> 
> i'll keep you dirty sluts updated on the progress. just gonna be cursing you lucky assholes for the rest of the season, which i am sitting out.


So which one is UncleBuck in the pictures??


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

AllenHaze said:


> I've already spent the time looking into it and have read the suggested passage . I asked because they are _part of the same family as roses._ I thought there may be some personal experience out there and not just regurgitated literature . Have you ever rooted a raspberry cutting? Have you rooted a rose cutting? Thanks. Appreciate any "tips" (pun intended)


I have rooted rose cuttings several different ways including tip rooting. 
I've cut off a piece of the rose bush and put the cutting close to the roots of the mother and the theory is moms roots will stimulate roots to the cutting. There is the baggie method.... Rose propagation greenhouses put them in heavy perlite and soil with misting for 10 seconds every 5 minutes...
And, no, I've never rooted a raspberry cutting but propagation is propagation, imho. YMMV.


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

I propagate as often as possible


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> I propagate as often as possible


Haven't tried propagating mj, yet. 
I'm going to next season.


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

Cam Zink just pulled off a 103 ft back flip on a mountain bike at Mammoth


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

The Billabong Pro Tahiti is on standby.

http://www.aspworldtour.com/events/2014/mct/698/billabong-pro-tahiti/live


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Update pic. on my Master Kush planted as a clone on July 13, 2014. I have noticed top growth has slowed down and she has switched to flower mode..

I added a little better shot with the sun shining on her..


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> go to bed


I start work at bout now hence I was on the bus its a 4 hr trip to work in the dead of the night


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

a 4 hr trip to work ? everyday ? How much is gas a gallon over there ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

49er's and chargers are on.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> Cam Zibcuz just pulled off a 103 ft back flip on a mountain bike at Mammoth


I saw that with my kiddos. My 3 year old boy said hes gonna do that. Lols


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

he probably will . Or high jump or big air or Supercross .


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 24, 2014)

Beautiful sunday greenhouse frame is up and plants are thriving and light dep is almost done.


----------



## AllenHaze (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice. good stuff. Thanks a ton.


S'Manta said:


> I have rooted rose cuttings several different ways including tip rooting.
> I've cut off a piece of the rose bush and put the cutting close to the roots of the mother and the theory is moms roots will stimulate roots to the cutting. There is the baggie method.... Rose propagation greenhouses put them in heavy perlite and soil with misting for 10 seconds every 5 minutes...
> And, no, I've never rooted a raspberry cutting but propagation is propagation, imho. YMMV.


Nice. Good stuff. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 24, 2014)

@biscuitkid @hoonry @TokaLot @Lemon king


----------



## doubletake (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I have rooted rose cuttings several different ways including tip rooting.
> I've cut off a piece of the rose bush and put the cutting close to the roots of the mother and the theory is moms roots will stimulate roots to the cutting. There is the baggie method.... Rose propagation greenhouses put them in heavy perlite and soil with misting for 10 seconds every 5 minutes...
> And, no, I've never rooted a raspberry cutting but propagation is propagation, imho. YMMV.


Have you ever stuck them in rockwool cubes with rooting hormone like weed?
Iv got a few I would like to clone.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Have you ever stuck them in rockwool cubes with rooting hormone like weed?
> Iv got a few I would like to clone.


No, but try it. I've never worked with rockwool and definitely use the rooting hormone. I was looking at mhz starting clones in pop bottles and that would work for rose propagation, too. They will want a lot of misting. 
Good luck


----------



## 757growin (Aug 24, 2014)

This may be the ladies final resting spot after all..


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 24, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3237356 This may be the ladies final resting spot after all..


They are looking great 757,and they look real comfy too.lol


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

I just chopped Purple Diesel because 3/4 of it was done, lots of amber trichomes and the 1/4 that revegged had one cola attacked by BUD WORM and I spray BT... but apparently I slacked off or missed PD. At least the vermin only got the top revegged part of one cola and I cut that off and threw it in my lower pasture. Pfui.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 24, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3237254 View attachment 3237256 View attachment 3237259 View attachment 3237267 View attachment 3237268 View attachment 3237270 View attachment 3237273 Beautiful sunday greenhouse frame is up and plants are thriving and light dep is almost done.


Coming along very nicely crossfade


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> a 4 hr trip to work ? everyday ? How much is gas a gallon over there ?


Week on a week off 8 hr trip .... stay in work accom.gallons ? Bloody americans ...I pay bout $1.60 litre average


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3237356 This may be the ladies final resting spot after all..


It looks like the perfect spot, too. Beautiful ladies, 757.


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Week on a week off 8 hr trip .... stay in work accom.gallons ? Bloody americans ...I pay bout $1.60 litre average



How many litters in a gallon ? I sure hope it's more than one cause my butthole is starting to hurt. What is your currency difference to the US dollar ? We are about 4.50 US

I


----------



## doubletake (Aug 24, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3237356 This may be the ladies final resting spot after all..


Hahaha that's soooo sick....
Best porch grow EVER!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> How many litters in a gallon ? I sure hope it's more than one cause my butthole is starting to hurt. What is your currency difference to the US dollar ? We are about 4.50 US
> 
> I


1 liters is
0.264 US gallons


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

@ crossfaded That's a helluva nice PVC green house sir. Nice legs !


757growin said:


> View attachment 3237356 This may be the ladies final resting spot after all..


Everything Ok with the new house ? Garden looks vivid !


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> 1 liters is
> 0.264 US gallons



ugggg ! so approx. 3 litters to a gallon ?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> ugggg ! so approx. 3 litters to a gallon ?


3.78 I believe in the US Gallon


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> How many litters in a gallon ? I sure hope it's more than one cause my butthole is starting to hurt. What is your currency difference to the US dollar ? We are about 4.50 US
> 
> I


according to the 15 gallon smart pots I brought they are 58 litres so ill get my brain ticking now.....our currency isnt that much different to yours at this momen I do t thinkj


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

1 US gallon is
3.785 liters

He's paying about 6 bux a gallon


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

Took a minute to get to this point ? So about 6.50 a gallon ?

My butthole feels a little better.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

I hope Ruby is driving a Prius.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> ugggg ! so approx. 3 litters to a gallon ?


Who's yield are we trying to figure out now??


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

I multiplied $1.61x 3.79. Came out to $6.10.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Who's yield are we trying to figure out now??


Ruby's gas price.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

My 4x4 has two tanks .....anyway CROSSFADE and 757 .....AWESOME !!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

Gees u nosey buggers lets get this bud porn happening im on a break lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> according to the 15 gallon smart pots I brought they are 58 litres so ill get my brain ticking now.....our currency isnt that much different to yours at this momen I do t thinkj


 don't try to confuse me anymore than I already am. I just figured out milliliters a little bit because of indoor nutirents and my measuring shot glass with a conversion on it LOL. But I still would have to look at my notes.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

Sam where I work cos its remote its $9 your currency a gallon


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

Do yourself a favor and learn the metric system. 

I live in Michigan and I'm more familiar with it than our system because it works better


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Sam where I work cos its remote its $9 your currency a gallon


Omg....criminal.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

I think I paid $3.75US/gallon the other day... Now I appreciate it even more. Almost makes me wanna go top it off


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I hope Ruby is driving a Prius.





ruby fruit said:


> My 4x4 has two tanks .....anyway CROSSFADE and 757 .....AWESOME !!!!!




He probably drives a Susuki Samari


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

All right ill get this back on track with my fresh smoke......


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Who's yield are we trying to figure out now??



No ones at the moment but there is quite a few new threads that need your assistance .


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

On the way out to the farm today I spotted my next next car on the freeway....Tesla Model S......Sweet!!!!
American Supercar
P.S. Pay no attention to that silver Toyota in the reflection...


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3237393 All right ill get this back on track with my fresh smoke......


 how many liters is that ? 

nice .


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> On the way out to the farm today I spotted my next next car on the freeway....Tesla Model S......Sweet!!!!
> American Supercar
> P.S. Pay no attention to that silver Toyota in the reflection...
> View attachment 3237394
> View attachment 3237395


 uh oh , another mid life crisis or hot flash.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> On the way out to the farm today I spotted my next next car on the freeway....Tesla Model S......Sweet!!!!
> American Supercar
> P.S. Pay no attention to that silver Toyota in the reflection...
> View attachment 3237394
> View attachment 3237395


hahaha, you probably creeped that dude out snapping pics.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> uh oh , another mid life crisis or hot flash.


How many am I allowed?......per season?....lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

As many as you like sir .


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> hahaha, you probably creeped that dude out snapping pics.


No I waived at him first & gave him the thumbs up.....he was cool with it.......he better get used to it......lol


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 24, 2014)

757 nice they look very happy,tws thanks and I like her legs to lol to northemarco thanks also ruby thanks man everybodies plants look great seems to be a good year for everyone


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

That Tesla will never see a gas station. Tesla has "Super Charging" stations every 100 miles along many major freeways. You can drive across the US for free, using their charging stations....it takes 20mins to re-charge........


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> No I waived at him first & gave him the thumbs up.....he was cool with it.......he better get used to it......lol



Oh shit, you probably really creeped him out.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

No he was cool, it was just a couple miles from the Tesla dealership


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

Here's my next vehicle.


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

He was probably just taking it home for the first time.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

That is cool sam......


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

I know, he has 4 of them and he's greedy. He wants to keep them all. He took my number if he changes his mind.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

I thought that picture of Nuggs plant was lacking a little something for scale.....


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

heres mine.street legal


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> heres mine.street legal


It needs to be blue.......


----------



## 757growin (Aug 24, 2014)

All the yuppy techy near me have those Tesla. Saw one break down and tesla has its own special tow truck comes out to help. They have an suv model coming out this year I want bad!


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

I thought I would never give into Euro bikes but this thing is sweet and Blue doesn't make the same caliber of enduro. Except Im way to short for this thing but touching the ground is overated.


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I thought that picture of Nuggs was lacking a little something for scale.....
> View attachment 3237404



That defintley puts scale to it !


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I thought that picture of Nuggs was lacking a little something for scale.....
> View attachment 3237404


How tall is that tree?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Here is my next vehicle, Sailboat to cruise the islands in the Caribbean. I need to live where it is warm


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I thought that picture of Nuggs plant was lacking a little something for scale.....
> View attachment 3237404



HOLLY MEDICAL Batman.. That is very impressive.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> How tall is that tree?


Well I'm 5'9".....so 2xme+%?....carry the one......?....= HUGE!
My guess...around 15'.....
This one might be even taller....18'?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Well I'm 5'9".....so 2xme+%?....carry the one......?....= HUGE!
> My guess...around 15'.....
> This one might be even taller....18'?
> 
> View attachment 3237455


That tree is obscene.... That is a very high bar...to match. hehe.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

Holy shit, I'm glad you provided scale for proper perspective!

Now I have a goal, lol.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> That tree is obscene.... That is a very high bar...to match. hehe.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 24, 2014)

That is a full time job right there to harvest and trim that crop!


----------



## doubletake (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I thought that picture of Nuggs plant was lacking a little something for scale.....
> View attachment 3237404


Yeah man wow that really does put it into perspective that's amazing.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh dear ......


TWS said:


> No ones at the moment but there is quite a few new threads that need your assistance .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

If I grew something that big I'd need help chopping it down.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> That defintley puts scale to it !



jj.......


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Well I'm 5'9".....so 2xme+%?....carry the one......?....= HUGE!
> My guess...around 15'.....
> This one might be even taller....18'?
> 
> View attachment 3237455



Holly shit ! that thing dwarfs you ! How do you chop that down ! That is my pic of the day nominee.


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3237487
> 
> 
> jj.......


 That's not nice ... lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

Everyones talking motorbikes cars I thought it was appropriate


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> Holly shit ! that thing dwarfs you ! How do you chop that down ! That is my pic of the day nominee.


Don't you dare!.....that sunrise is worthy....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Don't you dare!.....that sunrise is worthy....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

If thats what the thread has come to jj here is my aussie sundown


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3237523 If thats what the thread has come to jj here is my aussie sundown


Looks like California.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Looks like California.


I have a really cool one at home when im home friday ill post it and tag u sam u will love it .....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I have a really cool one at home when im home friday ill post it and tag u sam u will love it .....


K....  don't forget.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> Holly shit ! that thing dwarfs you ! How do you chop that down ! That is my pic of the day nominee.


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2014)

besides steel beam builders tree trimmers have the biggest


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Don't you dare!.....that sunrise is worthy....


jj just for your interest the original singer from redgum came to my hometown this past week and sung the song I was only 19 live in the local returned soldiers club...my wife brought this home for me...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> K....  don't forget.


Its the last sundown over the water where my second home is......around 2005 ive kept it forever


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Its the last sundown over the water where my second home is......around 2005 ive kept it forever


Oh, I can't wait til Friday.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh Sam....I was telling Nuggs about your prowess with the trimming scissors....he was impressed. He might want to talk to you at the BBQ.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Oh Sam....I was telling Nuggs about your prowess with the trimming scissors....he was impressed. He might want to talk to you at the BBQ.


Hardee har har......  

I am the worst trimmer in the history of trimmers.
   :'( O :O  :-\  :-!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Hardee har har......
> 
> I am the worst trimmer in the history of trimmers.
> :'( O :O  :-\  :-!


Wax on...wax off.....lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

Just cut off what you don't wanna smoke, lol


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Wax on...wax off.....lol


I'm never growing another Diesel strain, they stink.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm never growing another Diesel strain, they stink.


Yeah they can be pretty fragrant....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Yeah they can be pretty fragrant....


Even my dog moved away from stench.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Even my dog moved away from stench.


Speaking of dogs......here's Sage & Diesel....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

Find the Diesel for bonus points....


----------



## doubletake (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow those girls got huge!


----------



## nuggs (Aug 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> Pic of the day V 1.0


thanks guys


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

Nuggs plants.......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2014)

1000liter fertilizer tank......


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Well I'm 5'9".....so 2xme+%?....carry the one......?....= HUGE!
> My guess...around 15'.....
> This one might be even taller....18'?
> 
> View attachment 3237455


I bet they eat alot!


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 25, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3237254 View attachment 3237256 View attachment 3237259 View attachment 3237267 View attachment 3237268 View attachment 3237270 View attachment 3237273 Beautiful sunday greenhouse frame is up and plants are thriving and light dep is almost done.


Strains ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Nuggs plants.......
> View attachment 3237627


Those have to be the biggest plants I have ever seen .


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 25, 2014)

Getting industrial with that fert tank!! I see its working.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 25, 2014)

[QUOTE"doublejj, post: 10828658, member: 69591"]1000gl fertilizer tank......
View attachment 3237628[/QUOTE]
Hell Im more impressed with the table they built.. i believe water weighs 8 pounds a gal.. so the table holds a 8000 pounds! impressive construction.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

TWS said:


> Those have to be the biggest plants I have ever seen .


enlarge that picture and take a close look at the stump on that thing!!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

757growin said:


> [QUOTE"doublejj, post: 10828658, member: 69591"]1000gl fertilizer tank......
> View attachment 3237628


*Hell Im more impressed with the table they built.. i believe water weighs 8 pounds a gal.. so the table holds a 8000 pounds! impressive construction.[/QUOTE]*
Yeah, I don't think they actually mix 1000gls at 1 time....maybe only 500......I still wouldn't sleep under that thing!
Edit: I found out those are litres, not gallons....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Nuggs plants.......
> View attachment 3237627


enlarge this picture and take a close look at the size of the stalk on the plant on the front/left.....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow. Crop and enlarged both left and right


----------



## fumble (Aug 25, 2014)

Phenomenal!


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Nuggs plants.......
> View attachment 3237627


Compare those 4" x 4" posts vs that trunk! My god Nuggs.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Compare those 4" x 4" posts vs that trunk! My god Nuggs.
> TMB-


The pictures do not do them justice treeman......wait until you see them in person.....it's really unbelievable.....


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 25, 2014)

Like Al Bundys fave mag "BIGGUNS", nice big beauts Nuggs!! A few pics of some color coming in.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Compare those 4" x 4" posts vs that trunk! My god Nuggs.
> TMB-


A man has to know his limitations and so does this woman. I'm waving my white flag.
Nuggs....how in the hell do you get them so big? Location? Genetics?? Nutrition?? Luck?? All of those??
Absolutely, unbelievable. Amazing. Beautiful.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> A man has to know his limitations and so does this woman. I'm waving my white flag.
> Nuggs....how in the hell do you get them so big? Location? Genetics?? Nutrition?? Luck?? All of those??
> Absolutely, unbelievable. Amazing. Beautiful.


You can sit down & talk with him at the BBQ. Nuggs is very helpful......that's what these BBQ's are all about......


----------



## mamie (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> You can sit down & talk to him at the BBQ. Nuggs is very helpful......that's what these BBQ's are all about......


I'll bring an extra notebook.


----------



## mamie (Aug 25, 2014)

mamie said:


> View attachment 3237897


I'm not sure why my question did not accompany this picture?? I am guessing that she is 2-3 weeks into the flowering stage. This is outside growing next to my honeysuckle vine. I am doing nothing special for it. I had a male but removed him from the scene and the female took off. Do I have to up-root the plant to harvest or can I just prune the "buds" ?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'll bring an extra notebook.


We've already established that you're a fast learner....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

mamie said:


> I'm not sure why my question did not accompany this picture?? I am guessing that she is 2-3 weeks into the flowering stage. This is outside growing next to my honeysuckle vine. I am doing nothing special for it. I had a male but removed him from the scene and the female took off. Do I have to up-root the plant to harvest or can I just prune the "buds" ?


Yes you can just prune the buds & try for a late second harvest, but mj is an annual plant & will die over the winter......


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 25, 2014)

Unknown sativa has begun to bud and PURKLE is just about to go into budding, too. So, maybe harvest about Halloween. Slow pokes. Fashionably late


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Unknown sativa has begun to bud and PURKLE is just about to go into budding, too. So, maybe harvest about Halloween. Slow pokes. Fashionably late


My purkle just started flowering to Sam! Have you took any recent pics of your purkle?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 25, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> My purkle just started flowering to Sam! Have you took any recent pics of your purkle?


This was a few days ago.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> This was a few days ago.View attachment 3237986


She's big and she looks beautiful! What are you feeding her?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 25, 2014)

Maxsea..... One more grow feeding then half grow/half bloom..then all bloom.
Does that sound right?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Maxsea..... One more grow feeding then half grow/half bloom..then all bloom.
> Does that sound right?


Yes....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Maxsea..... One more grow feeding then half grow/half bloom..then all bloom.
> Does that sound right?


Your probably going to need some support for the flowers that are coming. Maybe a cage?...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Maxsea..... One more grow feeding then half grow/half bloom..then all bloom.
> Does that sound right?


I think that sounds like a very subtle switch. Should work great..... I mix my nutes in a 5 gallon bucket.. and yesterday I fed the girls 3 tbs of the all purpose. ..and 2 tbs of the bloom it's was my first bloom feeding ...next Sunday I'm giving them 3 bloom to 2 all purpose. ...week after , 1 all purpose to 4 bloom ..then just bloom to finish them off and Cal mag with every feeding ....The wider plants are using way more nitrogen I can see a few yellow leaves at the bottom.....


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 25, 2014)

@TWS I agree, can't beat ktm's for the purpose they are built. I used to race mx all over so cal on Honda cr250r's and crf 450's but this ktm is the best trail bike i ever owned. And i only paid, or traded, 1350 worth of meds for it.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 25, 2014)

PUrkle is up next to fencing so I'm going to throw a net around her and fasten it to the fence. Unknown sativa is moving close to the patio with a net around her, fastened to the pergola.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 25, 2014)

Micky kush and widow. One sativa and one Indica. Totally different highs and bud structure.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Micky kush and widow. One sativa and one Indica. Totally different highs and bud structure.
> View attachment 3238034


Looks bomb!!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 25, 2014)

You are a good trimmer and those are spectacular.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 25, 2014)

@ Double jj-
He needs a hand getting that greenhouse film up, so he asked if I could run up there and give him a hand this week. I'm thinking Tues or Wed I'll head up there and take a look for myself.
TMB-


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2014)

This chick doesn't want to bud she just keeps getting wider!! Lucky it's indica. I'm sure it's a fast finisher once it starts!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> @ Double jj-
> He needs a hand getting that greenhouse film up, so he asked if I could run up there and give him a hand this week. I'm thinking Tues or Wed I'll head up there and take a look for myself.
> TMB-


Man..I was up there yesterday and that roof is soo far up there I told him I could only supervise/get in the way....he needs some kids....er younger people to help...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2014)

Girlscout cookies supposedly! Got it at Harborside! !


----------



## freemandrake (Aug 25, 2014)

Sunrise over the Barron North QLD


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> *Hell Im more impressed with the table they built.. i believe water weighs 8 pounds a gal.. so the table holds a 8000 pounds! impressive construction.*


Yeah, I don't think they actually mix 1000gls at 1 time....maybe only 500......I still wouldn't sleep under that thing!
Edit: I found out those are litres, not gallons....[/QUOTE]
Litres ? Oh just when I was getting used to your gallons


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> This was a few days ago.View attachment 3237986


Sam thats way bigger than I thought it was going....is that one u transplanted into a bigger pot a while ago ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2014)

freemandrake said:


> Sunrise over the Barron North QLD View attachment 3238137


Our country mate ; )


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Aug 25, 2014)

okay im running into some powdery mildew i live the northeast its a lil wetter and high humidity here any suggestions on how to combat it


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Man..I was up there yesterday and that roof is soo far up there I told him I could only supervise/get in the way....he needs some kids....er younger people to help...


I was looking at that first cross brace on the pictures you posted (12' high) and the peak is over 15' he said. Yes I'm to fat and old to be up that high, but the brother needs help and with his handicap I can't see him doing it. I know his nephew is there to help, but he only has 2 hands. I told him he needed to weld another cross brace at the 6'-7' mark so he can reach it standing on the ground to be able to attach that film.
TMB-


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 25, 2014)

Greencure, www.greencure.net/what_is_greencure.asp Id suggest mixing 50% to what it reads. Off hand I think its 1 tbs per gallon. Im sure there are some DIY recipes from stuff laying around


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I was looking at that first cross brace on the pictures you posted (12' high) and the peak is over 15' he said. Yes I'm to fat and old to be up that high, but the brother needs help and with his handicap I can't see him doing it. I know his nephew is there to help, but he only has 2 hands. I told him he needed to weld another cross brace at the 6'-7' mark so he can reach it standing on the ground to be able to attach that film.
> TMB-


If 'PC' from the my greenhouse farm grow wasn't leaving tomorrow, for a week , I'd borrow him for a day, and we could get it put up.


----------



## TWS (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> You can sit down & talk with him at the BBQ. Nuggs is very helpful......that's what these BBQ's are all about......



Nuggs is a super nice gentleman. He even puts up with me .


----------



## 757growin (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> If 'PC' from the my greenhouse farm grow wasn't leaving tomorrow, for a week , I'd borrow him & for a day, and we could get it put up.


If you all do it on a weekend and I get an invite to nuggs again, im there to help a farmer out..


----------



## TWS (Aug 25, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> @TWS I agree, can't beat ktm's for the purpose they are built. I used to race mx all over so cal on Honda cr250r's and crf 450's but this ktm is the best trail bike i ever owned. And i only paid, or traded, 1350 worth of meds for it.
> View attachment 3238030


 With all the land closer here in Ca and all the stuff I wanna poach even camp far west the EXC 500 is the bike. Hop off the pavement and go !


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

TWS said:


> Nuggs is a super nice gentleman. He even puts up with me .


well it's only once or twice a year......


----------



## TWS (Aug 25, 2014)

If I lived closer I would help Nuggs. I got my fall gear in the truck.


----------



## mamie (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Yes you can just prune the buds & try for a late second harvest, but mj is an annual plant & will die over the winter......


thanks for answering! I guess my birthday will be "fruitful" this year!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

I'd have to go get my ladder back...


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> If 'PC' from the my greenhouse farm grow wasn't leaving tomorrow, for a week , I'd borrow him & for a day, and we could get it put up.


Normally I'd bring TLD, he's my go to monkey, but homie met a girl and moved to TWS's neck of the woods (I THINK) Hemet area a couple weeks back.
We'll figure it out.
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> @ Double jj-
> He needs a hand getting that greenhouse film up, so he asked if I could run up there and give him a hand this week. I'm thinking Tues or Wed I'll head up there and take a look for myself.
> TMB-


I am a little behind but are you talking about heading to Nuggs? I am down to meet up to help him out if he needs it. @nuggs Text me if you need help brother.  I am just old enough to play on ladders.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Normally I'd bring TLD, he's my go to monkey, but homie met a girl and moved to TWS's neck of the woods (I THINK) Hemet area a couple weeks back.
> We'll figure it out.
> TMB-


You, Me, & Nuggs trying to put a top on that?.....what could go wrong?!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

You, Me, Nuggs & ABM?........


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> You, Me, & Nuggs trying to put a top on that?.....what could go wrong?!


That would be entertaining, maybe you guys should film it lol


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 25, 2014)

LMFAO!!!! I am closer than most to Nuggs house so I have to go!  We gotta do a slow walk!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 25, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Sam thats way bigger than I thought it was going....is that one u transplanted into a bigger pot a while ago ?


Yes, from a 15 gal to 45 gal. It was worth it.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 25, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> That would be entertaining, maybe you guys should film it lol


ABM does the narration.....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> ABM does the narration.....


Tiger Woods has never let anyone down in the past! 


Never mind. ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> If 'PC' from the my greenhouse farm grow wasn't leaving tomorrow, for a week , I'd borrow him & for a day, and we could get it put up.


This is the sort of stuff I like doing for my mates with a beer n chat while doing it


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> This is the sort of stuff I like doing for my mates with a beer n chat while doing it


But Nuggs trees add a certain element of excitment.......


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Yes, from a 15 gal to 45 gal. It was worth it.


I think I need to find a bigger smart pot than the two I have Which are only 15 g


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 25, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I think I need to find a bigger smart pot than the two I have Which are only 15 g


I'm thinking of going up to 4, 60 gal+ tan smart pots.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> ABM does the narration.....


it would sound like a bad episode of Ice Road Truckers.....


----------



## crossfade69 (Aug 25, 2014)

I am late to the show but nuggs wow that is impressive I am blown away,nuggs or jj how tall are those ladies and I am sure he did not top at all.Also what strains and again very impressive.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> But Nuggs trees add a certain element of excitment.......


Whooooo that had my heart going crazy fucker 
That girl too haha I probley wouldn't even do what she did!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Whooooo that had my heart going crazy fucker
> That girl too haha I probley wouldn't even do what she did!


That's how I feel up on a ladder....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> I am late to the show but nuggs wow that is impressive I am blown away,nuggs or jj how tall are those ladies and I am sure he did not top at all.Also what strains and again very impressive.


There's a math problem back a few pages.....I think about 15'-18'....
sorry I don't know the strains....


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> There's a math problem back a few pages.....I think about 15'-18'....
> sorry I don't know the strains....


Nobody tell him until the bbq...


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> There's a math problem back a few pages.....I think about 15'-18'....
> sorry I don't know the strains....


We'll ask Nuggs at the BBQ.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 25, 2014)

If I end up helping (with permission) I will take a pic from the top down.


----------



## TWS (Aug 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> You, Me, Nuggs & ABM?........



LOL...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 25, 2014)

Damn I had an interesting weekend. Saved a 4 year old from drowning (almost took my son down too , crazy stuff) jumped in with everything in my pockets. 1/8 of harlequin, cell and money and cards and keys. But alas it all worked out.

Here's an update I did a clean water spray on the leaves and sprayed beetles with water . Release the kraken !

Hope everyone has a good week .


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Damn I had an interesting weekend. Saved a 4 year old from drowning (almost took my son down too , crazy stuff) jumped in with everything in my pockets. 1/8 of harlequin, cell and money and cards and keys. But alas it all worked out.
> 
> Here's an update I did a clean water spray on the leaves and sprayed beetles with water . Release bathe kraken !
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week .


  .....on all fronts!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 25, 2014)

@doublejj thanks man. The pool thing was surreal. Its true what they say " when its time you just don't think about it and spring into action".


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> @doublejj thanks man. The pool thing was surreal. Its true what they say " when its time you just don't think about it and spring into action".


Very noble thing to do.....Salute'.....


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 25, 2014)

Kick ass TMG5150. Don't forget to make that kid pay you back in hard labor when he or she is old enough.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 25, 2014)

@Garden Boss i just might. Actually, I'll collect from his mom.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 25, 2014)

BackwoodzBurner said:


> okay im running into some powdery mildew i live the northeast its a lil wetter and high humidity here any suggestions on how to combat it


Milk.

I think its 9:1 water to milk ratio.

Organic solution to PM


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm thinking of going up to 4, 60 gal+ tan smart pots.



Cant get anything bigger in australia at the moment that I can find they sell them at hydro store only up to 15.....I can order them from your country and pay 4 times the price of one in postage .no thanks I say its the principal not the cash


----------



## doubletake (Aug 25, 2014)

I liked these night/ sunset shots


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 25, 2014)

doubletake said:


> I liked these night/ sunset shots
> 
> View attachment 3238444 View attachment 3238445


Are you camping out yet? lol those are some fat buds already.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 25, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Are you camping out yet? lol those are some fat buds already.


Haha dude I need someone to make me.
I wanna get a hammock this week so I can just lay in front of them but just been slacking on it for sure I think this week ha after the weekend.


----------



## fumble (Aug 25, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I am a little behind but are you talking about heading to Nuggs? I am down to meet up to help him out if he needs it. @nuggs Text me if you need help brother.  I am just old enough to play on ladders.


Same here guys. Was gonna visit him this week anyway  I am good for either Tues or Weds


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 25, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Cant get anything bigger in australia at the moment that I can find they sell them at hydro store only up to 15.....I can order them from your country and pay 4 times the price of one in postage .no thanks I say its the principal not the cash


They sell a similar fabric in arts and craft stores... All you gotta do is get some needle and thread!

I can't remember the name of the fabric, it's like recycled plastic fibers or something...

Just take a pot into the arts and crafts store and ask for a similar fabric.


If you use a nylon thread or whatever then it won't decompose!


----------



## TWS (Aug 25, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Kick ass TMG5150. Don't forget to make that kid pay you back in hard labor when he or she is old enough.


 Hey Spanky ? Remember when I saved your ass from drowning when you were 4 yrs olds ? Here's your very own pair of Fiskers, we'll see ya 8 am.


----------



## TWS (Aug 25, 2014)

You guessed it !  Pic of the day


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 25, 2014)

Ei


fumble said:


> Same here guys. Was gonna visit him this week anyway  I am good for either Tues or Weds


Either day works for me.  Not sure when the others are heading out.


----------



## TWS (Aug 25, 2014)

Crap , im coming too.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Ei
> 
> Either day works for me.  Not sure when the others are heading out.


If your talking about putting a top on, that's gonna be an all day project....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

Tomorrow is not good for me...I can go wed....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> They sell a similar fabric in arts and craft stores... All you gotta do is get some needle and thread!
> 
> I can't remember the name of the fabric, it's like recycled plastic fibers or something...
> 
> ...



Wasnt going to go ahead and make one but then u just gave me a great idea....I have a gd friend who I give medicine to now and then and hes an upholsterer.....thanks for that !


----------



## TWS (Aug 25, 2014)

they have Mexicans in Aus ? 


Flame me... lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

TWS said:


> Crap , im coming too.


fumble & TWS too......it just turned into an episode of Goonies....lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 25, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Wasnt going to go ahead and make one but then u just gave me a great idea....I have a gd friend who I give medicine to now and then and hes an upholsterer.....thanks for that !


Sewing isn't too bad, and all men should know how to use a sewing machine, or at least a needle and thread.

Good luck!


----------



## TWS (Aug 25, 2014)

Frikin Toka a lot sewed 200 ft of butter fly netting together. lol That guy can sew.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

TWS said:


> Frikin Toka a lot sewed 200 ft of butter fly netting together. lol That guy can sew.


He's never heard of a stapler?....lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Nuggs, take a look at this beauty...$6,000...
P.S. Sorry Sam...
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/grq/4612594323.html


----------



## cowboy916 (Aug 25, 2014)

Couple shots of the ladies!!!
Grand Fire OG (DHN)
Master Kush (Nirvana Seeds)
Blue Dream (HSO) stem pics
J-1 
SFV OG (DHN)
Holy Grail OG (DNA Genetics)
Grandaddy Purps (Mendo Cut)
Secret Kush (my own cross Sour D x Raskal OG) first 2 pics


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 25, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I am a little behind but are you talking about heading to Nuggs? I am down to meet up to help him out if he needs it. @nuggs Text me if you need help brother.  I am just old enough to play on ladders.


My golf day is either Wed, Thurs, or Fri, I need to call my partner and see which day works for him. OOps, and Thursday night is my sons first football game of the high school season, I need 2 be here for that. Looks like I'll be heading up tomorrow late morning/early afternoon, I'll know for sure when I can head up tomorrow morning.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Sewing isn't too bad, and all men should know how to use a sewing machine, or at least a needle and thread.
> 
> Good luck!



Im an aussie male I only know how to thread fishing line


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 25, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Im an aussie male I only know how to thread fishing line



I've been in the bush.

My swag ripped while chasing down some brumbies.

We used horse tail and the little needle from the swiss army knife to sew it back together so I wouldn't freeze at night.

Aussie aussie aussie!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2014)

Bear grylis style I like that.....the beer truck broke down 1000miles ....so I fermented my urine with yeast and orange peel got an alcoholic drink within 24 hrs 

Aussie aussie aussie !


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 25, 2014)

It isn't a good episode until he drinks his own piss.

Even though he isn't dying of thirst.

Lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 25, 2014)

Honestly I learned a lot in Australia.

The families I stayed with told me they'd have me back.

I'd love to go... Mmmm mmm cute aussie girls and I love how they say my name!

Goddamn I've got a chub


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2014)

Belinda Carver if you're out there... ha.
love Australian women if others resemble her.

[reverie]


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> My golf day is either Wed, Thurs, or Fri, I need to call my partner and see which day works for him. OOps, and Thursday night is my sons first football game of the high school season, I need 2 be here for that. Looks like I'll be heading up tomorrow late morning/early afternoon, I'll know for sure when I can head up tomorrow morning.
> TMB-


Wednesday is better for me too I think, but let me know when you head out TMB


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 26, 2014)

fumble said:


> Wednesday is better for me too I think, but let me know when you head out TMB


I see we found a volunteer for the "high wire" work...Thx Fumble....LOL.
It will be good to see you Fumble, Nuggs better have something to BBQ for all of us.
TMB-
I'm hoping ABM shows, I never met the dude.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 26, 2014)

I stuffed my fat ass at TWS house!!! Got toasted there, for some odd reason hits from a vaporizer bag gives me a completely different high and I get really wasted off them. hahaha 

Stay safe all!!!


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2014)

Haha!! Right On...High FM  good to see you


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2014)

cowboy916 said:


> Couple shots of the ladies!!!
> Grand Fire OG (DHN)
> Master Kush (Nirvana Seeds)
> Blue Dream (HSO) stem pics
> ...



Very nice Cowboy  so very beautiful. I had a pink pistle girl year before last.


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I see we found a volunteer for the "high wire" work...Thx Fumble....LOL.
> It will be good to see you Fumble, Nuggs better have something to BBQ for all of us.
> TMB-
> I'm hoping ABM shows, I never met the dude.


It will be good to see you too Treeman  so you thinking tomorrow or wednesday?


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 26, 2014)

fumble said:


> It will be good to see you too Treeman  so you thinking tomorrow or wednesday?


It's 3.5 hr drive to Nuggs, so I'm thinking of heading up tomorrow early afternoon, get things ready for the tarp to go up, then staying the night and getting that tarp up on Wednesday morning, then heading home after the job is done (hoping after BBQ....LOL).
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2014)

sounds great...I will bring a side dish


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Honestly I learned a lot in Australia.
> 
> The families I stayed with told me they'd have me back.
> 
> ...


MY order is in with my friend in the upholstery business....couple 50 gallon and 30 gallon fabric pots being made up for a tinful of mj aussie : ) and hes gonna make tan ones


----------



## freemandrake (Aug 26, 2014)

The material is called geo fabric ruby


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2014)

Cheers mate


freemandrake said:


> The material is called geo fabric ruby


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 26, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I stuffed my fat ass at TWS house!!! Got toasted there, for some odd reason hits from a vaporizer bag gives me a completely different high and I get really wasted off them. hahaha
> Stay safe all!!!


Hey stranger  It's been awhile, glad to see you back around.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Aug 26, 2014)

BackwoodzBurner said:


> okay im running into some powdery mildew i live the northeast its a lil wetter and high humidity here any suggestions on how to combat it


this is what BC Digger gave me recently...worked for me

1 gallon of water
1 tablespoon of baking soda
1 tablespoon of vegetable oil
1 tablespoon of dishwashing liquid

Mix the ingredients together and add them to a spray bottle. 
Spray your plants weekly, preferably on overcast days to prevent it from burning the foliage.


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Aug 26, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> this is what BC Digger gave me recently...worked for me
> 
> 1 gallon of water
> 1 tablespoon of baking soda
> ...


yea i did some research yesterday on it i think im gonna try that and the milk to water at 9:1 ratio and see how they work..... thanks guys


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Tomorrow is not good for me...I can go wed....


I will be working until 430pm but can be there after that...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 26, 2014)

Went out to the hills, friends plot o' land in the south east corner of the land. Might start a grow there in the future, we still testing the location.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2014)

All my plants are officially budding a few of them didn't have anything except the two pistols that show maturity sticking out, today there's way more then two pistals on all of the plants.. they are definitely forming now!!


----------



## doubletake (Aug 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> MY order is in with my friend in the upholstery business....couple 50 gallon and 30 gallon fabric pots being made up for a tinful of mj aussie : ) and hes gonna make tan ones


Score!! That's sick man ur ganna be stoked!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> MY order is in with my friend in the upholstery business....couple 50 gallon and 30 gallon fabric pots being made up for a tinful of mj aussie : ) and hes gonna make tan ones


He could start a side business making oversized fabric pots for Aussies.
Your yield from the bigger pots will awesome. Good job, Ruby.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 26, 2014)

Fireballs!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Fireballs!
> View attachment 3238864 View attachment 3238865


Goodness, gracious, great Fireballs.


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2014)

Those are beautiful Angry!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> It's 3.5 hr drive to Nuggs, so I'm thinking of heading up tomorrow early afternoon, get things ready for the tarp to go up, then staying the night and getting that tarp up on Wednesday morning, then heading home after the job is done (hoping after BBQ....LOL).
> TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3238887


*Just talked to Nuggs, today is called off until next week. *
He says he can't walk he has a 3" blister on the bottom of his stump and is going to the doctor tomorrow about it. I need his help to get that film up, we need some welding done and I have no clue how to weld, he does. 
So Fumble, JJ, ABM, looks like next Monday (labor day fitting) or Tuesday.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> *Just talked to Nuggs, today is called off until next week. *
> He says he can't walk he has a 3" blister on the bottom of his stump and is going to the doctor tomorrow about it. I need his help to get that film up, we need some welding done and I have no clue how to weld, he does.
> So Fumble, JJ, ABM, looks like next Monday (labor day fitting) or Tuesday.
> TMB-


Good PC shold be back by then, I can borrow him for a day....He'll enjoy seeing the plants....


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Good PC shold be back by then, I can borrow him for a day....He'll enjoy seeing the plants....


I was telling Nuggs about your "young help" and how it would be nice to have him there. Nice how things work themselves out.
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (Aug 26, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> *Just talked to Nuggs, today is called off until next week. *
> He says he can't walk he has a 3" blister on the bottom of his stump and is going to the doctor tomorrow about it. I need his help to get that film up, we need some welding done and I have no clue how to weld, he does.
> So Fumble, JJ, ABM, looks like next Monday (labor day fitting) or Tuesday.
> TMB-


good to see I have some good brothers and sisters fumble, willing to lend a hand. you guys move this thread along fast
i'm still several pages back trying to catch up. I had a battle of the thrips going on now for a week or so that's why I haven't been on much. those little fuckers almost killed my sr71 .! didn't know what it was at first. my lower limbs were trying to bud but were coming out brown. then the leave curl. so got a scope and found them. I don't like to use sprays on my plants but nothing is working on these until last night I used eight on them and about 90% are dead.
now I have this big ass blister on my stump that won't heal so the cover is going to have to wait.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 26, 2014)

nuggs said:


> good to see I have some good brothers and sisters fumble, willing to lend a hand. you guys move this thread along fast
> i'm still several pages back trying to catch up. I had a battle of the thrips going on now for a week or so that's why I haven't been on much. those little fuckers almost killed my sr71 .! didn't know what it was at first. my lower limbs were trying to bud but were coming out brown. then the leave curl. so got a scope and found them. I don't like to use sprays on my plants but nothing is working on these until last night I used eight on them and about 90% are dead.
> now I have this big ass blister on my stump that won't heal so the cover is going to have to wait.




hey nuggs hope ya get well soon buddy wish i was there to give ya a hand good luck


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 26, 2014)

nuggs said:


> good to see I have some good brothers and sisters fumble, willing to lend a hand. you guys move this thread along fast
> i'm still several pages back trying to catch up. I had a battle of the thrips going on now for a week or so that's why I haven't been on much. those little fuckers almost killed my sr71 .! didn't know what it was at first. my lower limbs were trying to bud but were coming out brown. then the leave curl. so got a scope and found them. I don't like to use sprays on my plants but nothing is working on these until last night I used eight on them and about 90% are dead.
> now I have this big ass blister on my stump that won't heal so the cover is going to have to wait.


No worries at all man. I have a hot date with the wife on Monday (Labor day) but can try to move that to Sunday. Tuesday I can be there but not till after work.. Either way I will help when you guys need me!


----------



## nuggs (Aug 26, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Ei
> 
> Either day works for me.  Not sure when the others are heading out.


stop an pick up TWS an Fmly on the way


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't think they are between you and I. I am 20 mins tops away give or take with traffic. 

heal up man! I am gonna need you to direct me from the shade that these trees are putting out!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I don't think they are between you and I. I am 20 mins tops away give or take with traffic.
> 
> heal up man! I am gonna need you to direct me from the shade that these trees are putting out!


Stop making excuses!.....you can pick them up if you leave early enough......


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Stop making excuses!.....you can pick them up if you leave early enough......


Where are they located? If it makes sense I am willing to make a short detour.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 26, 2014)

7th week of flowering, 1, maybe         2 weeks more to go.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Where are they located? If it makes sense I am willing to make a short detour.


LA.......lol


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2014)

Me too! hehe


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Me too! hehe


You better leave soon ABM!....lol


----------



## 757growin (Aug 26, 2014)

dooubleejj said:


> LA.......lol


Shoot add two hours when you get to LA and head inland that's with traffic of course..


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

nuggs said:


> good to see I have some good brothers and sisters fumble, willing to lend a hand. you guys move this thread along fast
> i'm still several pages back trying to catch up. I had a battle of the thrips going on now for a week or so that's why I haven't been on much. those little fuckers almost killed my sr71 .! didn't know what it was at first. my lower limbs were trying to bud but were coming out brown. then the leave curl. so got a scope and found them. I don't like to use sprays on my plants but nothing is working on these until last night I used eight on them and about 90% are dead.
> now I have this big ass blister on my stump that won't heal so the cover is going to have to wait.


 Spinosad kicks their ass nuggs and worms too. organic.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh Hells no... The only reason I will go to LA is Disneyland and Tommy Burgers!


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Went out to the hills, friends plot o' land in the south east corner of the land. Might start a grow there in the future, we still testing the location.


 what are you cooking ?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 26, 2014)

Spinosad, bt, and neem oil on an every other day rotation will keep most problems away.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2014)

757growin said:


> Shoot add two hours when you get to LA and head inland that's with traffic of course..


Don't worry ABM I'll call your wife, after she's cooled off a bit, and just explain that urgent R.I.U. business called you away.....


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 26, 2014)

I escaped Compton as a kid. I am not going anywhere near LA if I can help it! LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> what are you cooking ?


some local chorizos, red pepper, chives, onions and tortillas


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 26, 2014)

Hahaha @mr sunshine I'm copying


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

It's budding.... PUrkle is turning into a fully growed woman, finally.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 26, 2014)

Good job sam


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you, lmoore... I had my doubt's with this one but it was the extra sun she's been getting since the transplant that made her grow an extra foot and delayed her budding.


----------



## reese_tx (Aug 26, 2014)

Question fellow tokers. Is it normal for the leaves to start looking peakish late into flowering?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

Question.... How many gallons of fertilizer would you give mj in a 45 gal pot? I think I'm under feeding for the size of the pot. I use Maxsea in water.  
Thanks.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 26, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Question fellow tokers. Is it normal for the leaves to start looking peakish late into flowering?


Do you have a pic?


S'Manta said:


> Question.... How many gallons of fertilizer would you give mj in a 45 gal pot? I think I'm under feeding for the size of the pot. I use Maxsea in water.
> Thanks.


I would use 3 gallons at least, and apply after a light watering... you don't want to feed dry soil.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Do you have a pic?
> 
> I would use 3 gallons at least, and apply after a light watering... you don't want to feed dry soil.


Thanks, Boss..... I always pre water before fertilizing.... it absorbs much better.  I mix in a 5 gal bucket can she have all 5 gal of grow...her last grow food?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 26, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, Boss..... I always pre water before fertilizing.... it absorbs much better.  I mix in a 5 gal bucket can she have all 5 gal of grow...her last grow food?


Yep


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2014)

@ S' Manta my purkle was late to flower to...but it's taking off!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Yep


Thanks, again, Boss. 



mr sunshine said:


> @ S' Manta my purkle was late to flower to...but it's taking off!View attachment 3239179 View attachment 3239182


Your PUrkle is a little ahead of mine...but at least mine is finally maturing. 
Looking really good, Sunshine.  
How's POG?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, again, Boss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brb I'm going to go snap a pic for you!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Brb I'm going to go snap a pic for you!



I'll go and take a pic of mine...brb, 2.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2014)

Purple og... p.o.g


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

Here's mine...aka unknown sativa.


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Question fellow tokers. Is it normal for the leaves to start looking peakish late into flowering?



yes.


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

is that POg purple OG 18 ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Do you have a pic?
> 
> I would use 3 gallons at least, and apply after a light watering... you don't want to feed dry soil.


Its advice like this that makes me glad I got into the outdoor section here at riu....I have fed my mjs multiple times fertilisers when its dry soil....thats another thing I can put in my DONT do book for this coming grow season


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Purple og... p.o.gView attachment 3239214 View attachment 3239218


Oh, yeah, they look exactly alike...NOT


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Here's mine...aka unknown sativa.
> 
> View attachment 3239220


How long has she bin flowering?


TWS said:


> is that POg purple OG 18 ?


I have no idea. The club just sold as it as purple og!


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

cool, I have a pack of purple og 18 I'm wanting to get and was wondering if it's the same. might be.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> is that POg purple OG 18 ?


TWS, I bought from the same dispensary as Mr Sunshine and we both bought Purple OG and mine isn't Purple OG, hell, it isn't even an indica.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> TWS, I bought from the same dispensary as Mr Sunshine and we both bought Purple OG and mine isn't Purple OG, hell, it isn't even an indica.


Might be a diamond in the rough


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

LOL


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

Unknown sativa has been flowering about a week and a half. I will bring some to the BBQ, maybe someone can identify it.


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

A lot of Og's are Sativa influenced.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> A lot of Og's are Sativa influenced.


That was why I started reading about phenotypes and how unstable a lot of them are.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2014)

Maybe some train wreck that's the only sativa I can remember him having if you ask him what sativa he had I'm sure u can figure it out that guy runs everything in that veg room by himself he can narrow it down for you...I wanted some of the salmon Creek he had but I never got it!!

Edit I remember him telling me a lot of his plants are beans he pops and grows out !! So yea we can have the same strain with different traits!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Maybe some train wreck that's the only sativa I can remember him having if you ask him what sativa he had I'm sure u can figure it out that guy runs everything in that veg room by himself he can narrow it down for you...I wanted some of the salmon Creek he had but I never got it!!


His name is Chris, right? When she's finished I'll take him a bud and ask him. My big fear is that it will be my favorite.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> His name is Chris, right? When she's finished I'll take him a bud and ask him. My big fear is that it will be my favorite.


That's how it usually works out!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Maybe some train wreck that's the only sativa I can remember him having if you ask him what sativa he had I'm sure u can figure it out that guy runs everything in that veg room by himself he can narrow it down for you...I wanted some of the salmon Creek he had but I never got it!!
> 
> Edit I remember him telling me a lot of his plants are beans he pops and grows out !! So yea we can have the same strain with different traits!


I brushed against UknSat and she has a strong scent I can't identify, yet.


----------



## Thomasgreen80 (Aug 26, 2014)

8 ball kush glistening in the evening sun.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> That's how it usually works out!


Great......


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2014)

Thomasgreen80 said:


> 8 ball kush glistening in the evening sun.


She's Extremely Frosty!


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 26, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Great......


Sad but true, I've lost a few 'great white buffalos'...


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 26, 2014)

I've looked up POG's parents and they are, Purple Kush, indica and Cali OG Kush, sativa. Maybe mine is more like her Daddy?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Sad but true, I've lost a few 'great white buffalos'...


*Wheezer's Romulan!.......I let it slip right thru my fingers.*....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Sad but true, I've lost a few 'great white buffalos'...





Garden Boss said:


> Sad but true, I've lost a few 'great white buffalos'...


Metallica - Sad But True [Official Music Video]:


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 26, 2014)

How do I add pic of my plants from my iphone


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2014)

Now you say plants sheesh .....press upload file and search on your phone click on photo ...all done hit post reply


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 26, 2014)

This couple of my plants


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 26, 2014)

Some of my plants are turning yellow start to turn yellow when i try to let them go two days with out water after 1 day leaves start to drop


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 26, 2014)

Blue dream


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> *Wheezer's Romulan!.......I let it slip right thru my fingers.*....


He gave me a cut of his Orange Romulan at the first BBQ, but I got so fucked up that I left it there. I've been kicking myself in the ass ever since.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2014)

rsbigdaddy said:


> This couple of my plants


Nice bushes mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2014)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Blue dream


can I ask what size smart pots mate ?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 26, 2014)

There in 65 gallon smart pots I half to water every day if I let them go two days the top leaves and some of the STem drop down can that cause some of the leaves turn yellow


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

rsbigdaddy said:


> This couple of my plants



Thanks for sharing. nice garden.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2014)

Could be the strain or root problems cos ur other plants look great ??


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 26, 2014)

This second time growing try 2 years ago hade some last year but was in hospital for 3 weeks got home they were died person hade watching theme did not water theme so this my second grow


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

" Pic of the Day "


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Could be the strain or root problems cos ur other plants look great ??


The big one are good as long as I water theme every night only drop if I let theme go 2 full days without water theme


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

depending on your soil type ,type and size of pot and size of plant, watering every day is fine. I water my big ones twice a day but it's 90+ everyday and my pots aren't that big.


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I've looked up POG's parents and they are, Purple Kush, indica and Cali OG Kush, sativa. Maybe mine is more like her Daddy?



The growers influence can change the looks or way a Pheno grows as opposed to another grower too.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 26, 2014)

Some of these autoflowered and seem to be revegging now. They havent done anything for the past week. The rest are really reaching for the sun and the seedlings are fine.
 

The last light dep plant got the axe today. Here are the mains.


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

Thomasgreen80 said:


> 8 ball kush glistening in the evening sun.


 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Maybe some train wreck that's the only sativa I can remember him having if you ask him what sativa he had I'm sure u can figure it out that guy runs everything in that veg room by himself he can narrow it down for you...I wanted some of the salmon Creek he had but I never got it!!
> 
> Edit I remember him telling me a lot of his plants are beans he pops and grows out !! So yea we can have the same strain with different traits!


 If this is the strain you speak of this should be an awesome strain. I do want to pick up a pack or two. I have both of it's parent strains and they might be the best thing I have. I will have some cuts at the BBQ.

http://www.dynastyseeds.com/strains/salmon-river-og-coming-soon/


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> If this is the strain you speak of this should be an awesome strain. I do want to pick up a pack or two. I have both of it's parent strains and they might be the best thing I have. I will have some cuts at the BBQ.
> 
> http://www.dynastyseeds.com/strains/salmon-river-og-coming-soon/


You say you have seeds?.....I want to run some new strains from seed next spring....ala Nuggs...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> If this is the strain you speak of this should be an awesome strain. I do want to pick up a pack or two. I have both of it's parent strains and they might be the best thing I have. I will have some cuts at the BBQ.
> 
> http://www.dynastyseeds.com/strains/salmon-river-og-coming-soon/


Nice. I think he is referring to Salmon Creek that was real popular strain years ago.


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice. I think he is referring to Salmon Creek that was real popular strain years ago.



ahhhh ! this one. 

http://www.seedbankreview.com/mystic-seeds-salmon-creek/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Salmon_Creek/Mystic_Seeds/

It's actually Big Bud ?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> depending on your soil type ,type and size of pot and size of plant, watering every day is fine. I water my big ones twice a day but it's 90+ everyday and my pots aren't that big.


There in 65 gallon pots with happy frog soil plant is 6 feet tall and 7 feet wide


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 26, 2014)

@TWS I had never heard of big bud at the time. Might be.


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

If I understand the Genetic tree correct, I think so ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> You say you have seeds?.....I want to run some new strains from seed next spring....ala Nuggs...



I have a small vault of seeds. I will dig something special up for you. FM's got a good stash too. I have some Sativa dominant hybrids that should put ya up there with Nuggs. I still need to do my Huckle berry crosses outside too.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2014)

TWS said:


> I have a small vault of seeds. I will dig something special up for you. FM's got a good stash too. I have some Sativa dominant hybrids that should put ya up there with Nuggs. I still need to do my Huckle berry crosses outside too.


if you could spare a couple, I'm just looking for a select few....thanks


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2014)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Blue dream


Dio - Man On The Silver Mountain:


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 27, 2014)

I took my first dab of shatter hash last night on my way to the patch. I was gonna take several pics. But forgot. Wow, that shit will F you up.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> The growers influence can change the looks or way a Pheno grows as opposed to another grower too.


Yes, several articles said environment is a big factor. I must have a sativa micro climate because my Platinum Bubba looks total sativa, too. 

Edit: for some unknown reason I am prejudiced against Sativa's and there is no reason except I heard/read they make you, peppy.... I think that is why I let Black Diesel get a lot of amber trichomes because I read more amber on a sativa makes it more mellow. There, my dirty little secret is out.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


>


mwooten, how tall are you? 
What a good doggie...


----------



## Thomasgreen80 (Aug 27, 2014)

Found one! I had a volunteer on one of my 8 ball plants for a couple months but its gone now I think.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

Thomasgreen80 said:


> Found one! I had a volunteer on one of my 8 ball plants for a couple months but its gone now I think.


What is it, a mantis?


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Yes, several articles said environment is a big factor. I must have a sativa micro climate because my Platinum Bubba looks total sativa, too.
> 
> Edit: for some unknown reason I am prejudiced against Sativa's and there is no reason except I heard/read they make you, peppy.... I think that is why I let Black Diesel get a lot of amber trichomes because I read more amber on a sativa makes it more mellow. There, my dirty little secret is out.



I'm 5'6" the Romulan and the Casey are over 10' and the og x bb are 6-7' out there abouts.

I prefer more sativa smoke especially during the day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 27, 2014)

I haven't posted one of the Jackberry F4 reveg in awhile. This plant started flowering on me in a mini ghetto greenhouse back in April. She was only a foot tall and a single bud. I used supplemental lighting to get her to veg again for me and she went nuts. This girl underwent several severe prunings to get her down to this. She would have had a thousand bud sites and would have been the poster child for bud rot without the merciless pruning I think.


----------



## Thomasgreen80 (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> What is it, a mantis?


Yes. Hope it stays where I put it for a while.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's a shot for Mohican and the other seed makers. I selected the best smelling/flower structure of the Jackberry F4 males from a 10 pack I popped back in January, collected some pollen and refrigerated it until a couple days ago when I decided to chuck some pollen. I painted a little on a Dynasty CCK. This will be Caramel Candy Kush X Jackberry F4. I also have both CCK phenos crossed with their brother and used him to pollinate a small lower branch on the Jackberry F4 reveg. That will give me JB and CCK crossed both ways, plus F2s of the CCK.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 27, 2014)

"Lemon Larry OG x 3D (IBL)" seeded



Patch 1



Patch 2



Thinking about putting another patch in or just keep vegging the plants indoor and put them in the green house for a winter grow.

I let my plants grow and never remove a leaf or top, I found out you can make some monster nugs that way, like buds bigger then your head. I need to give them some K, tonight I'll give them some 1-1-16 seaweed extract.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 27, 2014)

Morning frosty bud porn


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I'm 5'6" the Romulan and the Casey are over 10' and the og x bb are 6-7' out there abouts.
> 
> I prefer more sativa smoke especially during the day.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Well, the more I think about it..... I really should have no opinion because I can't tell one from the other.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

Costco carport update.......
Everything is flowering now. The big Blue Dream has hit the roof, so I moved the carport over about a foot. Had a little help from the trimming crew this morning, keeping the lower branches cleaned up. Bubba Kush is showing nice flowers..... It's all good...


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

As I sit recovering from moving 8 of my 9 plants so the guy delivering my hay won't be able to see them I realized my next hay delivery most of my plants will be finished. 
I've moved, watered and fertilized everything and finished trimming Purple Diesel.....  ... if you call my trimming, trimming....
I'm done.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

Moving my plants back after my hay delivery and I snapped this pic of AK47. She's such a happy girl.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> As I sit recovering from moving 8 of my 9 plants so the guy delivering my hay won't be able to see them I realized my next hay delivery most of my plants will be finished.
> I've moved, watered and fertilized everything and finished trimming Purple Diesel.....  ... if you call my trimming, trimming....
> I'm done.


Wow don't you have 45s! That must have been hard to move I can barley move mine! Haha
And yea crazy to think were almost done for the year!


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 27, 2014)

Its def been a long six months...
hope to post a cple pics this weekend.

btw everyone's girls are looking sexy, love the outdoor section


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Wow don't you have 45s! That must have been hard to move I can barley move mine! Haha
> And yea crazy to think were almost done for the year!


Yes, but I only had to move 20's and 15's. I did move the 45 but only a few feet.. I'm strong for an aging hippy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2014)

A woman scorned can move a skyscraper


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> A woman scorned can move a skyscraper


That's right.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> That's right.


Havnt forgotten that sunset pic sam I go home tonight from 5 days away working....will look for it tomorroe


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Havnt forgotten that sunset pic sam I go home tonight from 5 days away working....will look for it tomorroe


I'll be watching....from my tent in my garden.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'll be watching....from my tent in my garden.


lol!...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Moving my plants back after my hay delivery and I snapped this pic of AK47. She's such a happy girl.
> View attachment 3239940


That's beautiful Sam.....


----------



## TWS (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> That's right.



Mine can move two of them and she's only 4' 10" .


----------



## TWS (Aug 27, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I took my first dab of shatter hash last night on my way to the patch. I was gonna take several pics. But forgot. Wow, that shit will F you up.



did you get all hot and your nose start running ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> mwooten, how tall are you?
> What a good doggie...



not very but his plants are .


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> did you get all hot and your nose start running ?


I forgot haha. Man I just got mad ass, old school high, like I hadn't been since the 80s, plus I'd been drinking some heavy porter. But yeah, that first hit came on heavy. Later that night I was just stoned and ate everything I could get my hands on. Man I slept hard and woke up with my first pot hangover since I made a batch of butter from trim last year, but milder. It has messed with my tolerance for herb a little, just like the butter did.


----------



## TWS (Aug 27, 2014)

it will.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 27, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I forgot haha. Man I just got mad ass, old school high, like I hadn't been since the 80s, plus I'd been drinking some heavy porter. But yeah, that first hit came on heavy. Later that night I was just stoned and ate everything I could get my hands on. Man I slept hard and woke up with my first pot hangover since I made a batch of butter from trim last year, but milder. It has messed with my tolerance for herb a little, just like the butter did.


what are the symptoms of a pot hangover? 
never had one lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 27, 2014)

tunnel vision and black coffee won't wake you up. Oh and a steimy that won't go away.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 27, 2014)

My Bubba Kush as of today. I am only using organic fertilizer (fish emulsion) that I mix in a water can from water that has come out of my Koi pond and I picked up Jamican bat guano for flower time. I think I will potter up to 10 -15 gal? she is in a 5 now. I am keeping her in veg buy placing her under my patio flood light till about 10:00 12:30 at night


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> tunnel vision and black coffee won't wake you up. Oh and a steimy that won't go away.


Yep


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 27, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> My Bubba Kush as of today. I am only using organic fertilizer (fish emulsion) that I mix in a water can from water that has come out of my Koi pond and I picked up Jamican bat guano for flower time. I think I will potter up to 10 -15 gal? she is in a 5 now. I am keeping her in veg buy placing her under my patio flood light till about 10:00 12:30 at night
> 
> View attachment 3240092 View attachment 3240098


Check out how similar this Bubba-dom pheno of Caramel Candy Kush looks to your Bubba. She has a pre-98 Bubba cut for a mother and broom stick stalks to the end, lol.


----------



## reese_tx (Aug 27, 2014)

Home from work (aka Hell). Seeing this in my back yard lets me know that everything will be fine and dandy. Makes me happy happy happy!


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

I just got dissed by somebody named Kenya....
I'm going back to my tent.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I just got dissed by somebody named Kenya....
> I'm going back to my tent.


We'll all be there with you ....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Check out how similar this Bubba-dom pheno of Caramel Candy Kush looks to your Bubba. She has a pre-98 Bubba cut for a mother and broom stick stalks to the end, lol.


Very similar but I think your Caramel is a little more stocky  I also have a master kush that looks just like Bubba hmmm makes me wonder.

Forgot to add I have been playing Bob Marley on my iphone, just kind of rest it on her trunk so she can feel the vibes... LOL really


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

doublejj said:


> We'll all be there with you cupcake....


@angryblackman .. I just suggested he sleep in a tent to guard his plants..lol..I don't need to sleep in a tent, I have an excellent watch dog and my plants are no more than 40' from my bedrooms patio. 
I was joking on this thread about the tent cause that guy is moronic.
Time to feed my horse...he always cheers me up.  
PS....don't invite him to the BBQ...he's ornery..:-\


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

Jkidding ...ya'all are in charge of invites...I'm just showing up.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> @angryblackman .. I just suggested he sleep in a tent to guard his plants..lol..I don't need to sleep in a tent, I have an excellent watch dog and my plants are no more than 40' from my bedrooms patio.
> I was joking on this thread about the tent cause that guy is moronic.
> Time to feed my horse...he always cheers me up.
> PS....don't invite him to the BBQ...he's ornery..:-\


Meh you'd be in that tent if you really wanted to be. He is making excuses.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Meh you'd be in that tent if you really wanted to be. He is making excuses.


And, as a wife, if Gary wanted to guard our plants from a tent I'd be right there with him....


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 27, 2014)

My wife wouldn't care either. Guess she's just a cool ass chick.


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Aug 27, 2014)

The Kandy Kush is starting to fill in


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Jkidding ...ya'all are in charge of invites...I'm just showing up.


No I wouldn't mind talking to him at the BBQ.......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> My wife wouldn't care either. Guess she's just a cool ass chick.


Well see when you get back from LA with TWS & FMLY...lol


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

doublejj said:


> No I wouldn't mind talking to him at the BBQ.......


Great movie.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 27, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Well see when you get back from LA with TWS & FMLY...lol


My body my choice! LOL


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Great movie.


some people are just hard to reach.....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

doublejj said:


> some people are just hard to reach.....


Some are cruizin' for a bruizin'.....


----------



## greenthumbz420 (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone live in eastern Canada that knows if their plants are flowering yet? Mine are a long far walk and I want to give them flowering mites but I have no idea if they are flowering yet I haven't seen them for a month


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

BackwoodzBurner said:


> The Kandy Kush is starting to fill in
> 
> View attachment 3240117 View attachment 3240119 View attachment 3240120


Healthy, lush and beautiful plants. It is an exciting time of year as we are watching all of our hard work maturing.


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Healthy, lush and beautiful plants. It is an exciting time of year as we are watching all of our hard work maturing.


That it is........... that one seems to be like three weeks ahead of every thing else so at least i should have some smoke for when Im trimming the the other ones


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

BackwoodzBurner said:


> That it is........... that one seems to be like three weeks ahead of every thing else so at least i should have some smoke for when Im trimming the the other ones


Yes, I've been lucky with mistakes and now my harvest should be staggered but my two largest plants may be ready about the same time...oy. I'm a terrible trimmer and I hate it....


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Yes, I've been lucky with mistakes and now my harvest should be staggered but my two largest plants may be ready about the same time...oy. I'm a terrible trimmer and I hate it....


trimming yea thats a whole another story lol but somebodys gotta do it but im thinking of making some backwoodz contraption like this





i like the idea of a staggered harvest i would hate to take that on all at once


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 27, 2014)

BackwoodzBurner said:


> trimming yea thats a whole another story lol but somebodys gotta do it but im thinking of making some backwoodz contraption like this


lol kids in teh background...wish that was my family activity for the day


----------



## TWS (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> @angryblackman .. I just suggested he sleep in a tent to guard his plants..lol..I don't need to sleep in a tent, I have an excellent watch dog and my plants are no more than 40' from my bedrooms patio.
> I was joking on this thread about the tent cause that guy is moronic.
> Time to feed my horse...he always cheers me up.
> PS....don't invite him to the BBQ...he's ornery..:-\



ahhh Sam, don't let that thread bother you... it was set to go in that direction and ABM helped start it. LOL.... It was a lot of fun but when you step into something like that you have to put your thick skin on. Kenya probably ain't to bad of a Cat but just got jumped in... LOL


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

BackwoodzBurner said:


> trimming yea thats a whole another story lol but somebodys gotta do it but im thinking of making some backwoodz contraption like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one...I need one.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> ahhh Sam, don't let that thread bother you... it was set to go in that direction and ABM helped start it. LOL.... It was a lot of fun but when you step into something like that you have to put your thick skin on. Kenya probably ain't to bad of a Cat but just got jumped in... LOL


Thanks, TWS..... He is certainly.... different.

All I did was suggest a tent. lol...


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, TWS..... He is certainly.... different.
> 
> All I did was suggest a tent. lol...


how dare you


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

You know what? I've been trimming all wrong, I think. I go for each individual leaf with my scissors taking out each and every fan leaf stem, each and every bit, individually.... This contraption just gets off the big leaves and then shapes the buds maybe even grinding off bud? Maybe I'll try using my electric dog grooming shears.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

They sell bud trimming shears, that look a lot like dog shears......


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, TWS..... He is certainly.... different.
> 
> All I did was suggest a tent. lol...



Most of us have a tent...it hangs over our doodles to keep it from getting sunburnt


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah I riled that guy up! I was sitting at work after a tough day and it was a great way to burn off steam.  I usually end up friends with the ones that I trolled.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Most of us have a tent...it hangs over our doodles to keep it from getting sunburnt


That's a pole buddy. The tent is the material trying to keep it at bay.... LOL


----------



## TWS (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> You know what? I've been trimming all wrong, I think. I go for each individual leaf with my scissors taking out each and every fan leaf stem, each and every bit, individually.... This contraption just gets off the big leaves and then shapes the buds maybe even grinding off bud? Maybe I'll try using my electric dog grooming shears.



The big fan leaf stems you want to go in and get. They could cause mold issues drying if the climate is right and stick out like a sore thumb when dry. other then that , mowe down them sugar and feathers leafs as many at a time as you can.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> That's a pole buddy. The tent is the material trying to keep it at bay.... LOL



Or a peg lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, TWS..... He is certainly.... different.
> 
> All I did was suggest a tent. lol...



Look at this way... he only needs his wife for one thing ,but forgot about companionship,cooking, cleaning ,dishes, laundry and everything else they are good for yet she would give him the boot for camping out....

Do I sound Male shovanestic ?


----------



## codster25 (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, TWS..... He is certainly.... different.
> 
> All I did was suggest a tent. lol...


LOL yeah I thought that was odd as you could clearly tell you were just trying to help haha


greenthumbz420 said:


> Anyone live in eastern Canada that knows if their plants are flowering yet? Mine are a long far walk and I want to give them flowering mites but I have no idea if they are flowering yet I haven't seen them for a month


Excellent question I went about five days ago in Northern Ontario, and mine were just barely preflowering. I decided to give veg nutes because I was always taught to feed veg until you see visible flowers, it just seems so late in the season to still be doing that. Anyway I'll go back on Sept 1st and start a mild bloom fert, have to pull by October 12 at the latest in Northern Ontario. I would say bring both and feed what needs to be fed.


----------



## reese_tx (Aug 27, 2014)

A closer view of the top. 
I WANNA LICK IT!!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Yeah I riled that guy up! I was sitting at work after a tough day and it was a great way to burn off steam.  I usually end up friends with the ones that I trolled.


Hey!?!....is that how we?.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 27, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> A closer view of the top.
> I WANNA LICK IT!!! View attachment 3240190


looks like its covered in sour patch kids sugar


----------



## TWS (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 27, 2014)

TWS said:


>


now i want a licks burger thanks....lol


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> Look at this way... he only needs his wife for one thing ,but forgot about companionship,cooking, cleaning ,dishes, laundry and everything else they are good for yet she would give him the boot for camping out....
> 
> Do I sound Male shovanestic ?


No, you don't. All of you men are very respectful of fumble and myself and any other women on the forum. I can swear with the best of you, I learned from the best, but to debase your wife on a public forum was just uncalled for. I wonder if she would mind that he said that. Like I said, he was vulgar.


----------



## reese_tx (Aug 27, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> looks like its covered in sour patch kids sugar


Is that a bad or good thing? Lol it's funny bc I really don't know!!


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 27, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Is that a bad or good thing? Lol it's funny bc I really don't know!!


lol sorry bro just sayin it looks like its covered in trichs


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I want one...I need one.


yea im pretty sure it just a high power metal fan or something along those lines shouldn't be to hard to rig something up and the tent thing gave me a good laugh guys


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> You know what? I've been trimming all wrong, I think. I go for each individual leaf with my scissors taking out each and every fan leaf stem, each and every bit, individually.... This contraption just gets off the big leaves and then shapes the buds maybe even grinding off bud? Maybe I'll try using my electric dog grooming shears.


 heres a good vid on trimming lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

dirtsurfr said we was coming to the BBQ. He can tell everyone how he made this.....the "dirtsurfr trimmer"......
https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-home-made-trimmer.476666/


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 27, 2014)

BackwoodzBurner said:


> heres a good vid on trimming lol


okay im halfway thru the vid and im like uh oh this does not look liek its gonna be good...as he starts up the weed wacker..


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

(


ErieR33FER said:


> okay im halfway thru the vid and im like uh oh this does not look liek its gonna be good...as he starts up the weed wacker..


I had to turn it off after he mutilated the first plant.


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Aug 27, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> okay im halfway thru the vid and im like uh oh this does not look liek its gonna be good...as he starts up the weed wacker..


oh it gets better just wait lol


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Aug 27, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> dude my jaw dropped
> 
> why...Why?!?! WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY GOD DAMNIT


who knows but sure saves on time trimming


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 27, 2014)

@0:25 "When the sun goes down, I'll be watchin' I aint leavin'...."





Dozer on bud watch...


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @0:25 "When the sun goes down, I'll be watchin' I aint leavin'...."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love brindles....Dozer is very handsome with his eye patch.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I love brindles....Dozer is very handsome with his eye patch.


Why thank you, he's been getting kinda fat because I reward his 'tuff guy perimeter watch attitude' with biscuits. He keeps me sane during night watch. My best guard dog/ buddy for 5 years.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Why thank you, he's been getting kinda fat because I reward his 'tuff guy perimeter watch attitude' with biscuits. He keeps me sane during night watch. My best guard dog/ buddy for 5 years.


He looks perfect. Give him a biscuit and a cuddle for me.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

Time for me to prepare my tent ...


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @0:25 "When the sun goes down, I'll be watchin' I aint leavin'...."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I got one called dozer too he's the only mean one that can hold it down the other two are softies

Here he is being a softie with the girl sky though


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 27, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Haha I got one called dozer too he's the only mean one that can hold it down the other two are softies
> 
> Here he is being a softie with the girl sky though
> 
> View attachment 3240275 View attachment 3240276


dawww


----------



## indicat33 (Aug 27, 2014)

Great thread, Here is our little garden consisting of FMS- Lemon Kush along with Sagarmatha- Western Winds (Kali Mist). We're about 28 days in, and rather happy with our 1-st outdoor grow - Cheers


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> Look at this way... he only needs his wife for one thing ,but forgot about companionship,cooking, cleaning ,dishes, laundry and everything else they are good for yet she would give him the boot for camping out....
> 
> Do I sound Male shovanestic ?


you trying to earn some points here TWS ? Lol it worked I think...or are u just stoned


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Yeah I riled that guy up! I was sitting at work after a tough day and it was a great way to burn off steam.  I usually end up friends with the ones that I trolled.


I missed this one .....


----------



## indicat33 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> No more off-site grows for me, using the yard to veg this summer then finishing indoors.
> 
> I got a head start, been struggling w/training Malawi as you can see...but cloned them already. The first pic is actually 2 generations beyond last summer's wetland grow...same kush.
> 
> ...


Very nice plants dude. Considering they're Malawi, you should prolly run them outdoors in full sun or get some ample HID lighting on them inside. Those African genetics require LOTS of light in order to develop to their full potential. - They look very healthy, but seem to be stretching to reach more intense light. (CFL's are just too weak for Malawi, imho). Anyway, just my 2-cents. Happy Growing bro


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Time for me to prepare my tent ...
> View attachment 3240271


Yours sam ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2014)

I kinda picture guys like GB-JJ-NUGGS- and a few others sitting in this tent tied between thier trees on guard watch


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3240302
> 
> Yours sam ?


No....


ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3240302
> 
> Yours sam ?


Mine for the night.


----------



## fumble (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah S'manta...This is one great group of guys here. I have never been treated with anything other than respect and kindness. Good to have you here


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Time for me to prepare my tent ...
> View attachment 3240271


*Pic of the Day*!.......


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2014)

Awesome thread.awesome ppl.awesome plants.......


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

My


doublejj said:


> *Pic of the Day*!.......


Google "girl in tent".... It was the first pic that popped up. 
I'm on my king sized bed, rolling a joint and am going to watch an old movie.
There are bugs outside and they all bite....even the ants. Hilde, who is very butch, is outside guarding the ranch. She'll be outside until I wake up about 4 am.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My
> 
> 
> Google "girl in tent".... It was the first pic that popped up.
> ...


Too Late!.....that's you!.....until I see otherwise.....
Look!....it's even your avatar.....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Too Late!.....that's you!.....until I see otherwise.....
> Look!....it's even your avatar.....


It could be me...similar body shape but my hair is longer and fluffier.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> It could be me...similar body shape but my hair is longer and fluffier.


Your kill'n me!....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 27, 2014)

Goodnight.... zzzzzzz.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Havnt forgotten that sunset pic sam I go home tonight from 5 days away working....will look for it tomorroe


I go home tomorrow! I can't wait to see my family, garden, and plants. You work at a mine right ruby?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> I go home tomorrow! I can't wait to see my family, garden, and plants. You work at a mine right ruby?



I sure do digger ! I am so hanging to go home to the family and my own hobbies tonite : ) ill be smashing down a few the next 5 days for sure


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I sure do digger ! I am so hanging to go home to the family and my own hobbies tonite : ) ill be smashing down a few the next 5 days for sure


What kind of mine is it? What do you do there? I worked at a coal mine as a hoe operator last year but it got shut down and they ran out of money.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 27, 2014)

Is it open pit or underground?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> What kind of mine is it? What do you do there? I worked at a coal mine as a hoe operator last year but it got shut down and they ran out of money.



Im above ground with the final product....we mine copper and gold mostly


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Is it open pit or underground?


That would be given away to much of my location lol....random tests are enough of a concern dont mind telling you more via inbox


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 27, 2014)

I totally understand. I was just curious, mostly because I could never work underground. And I tip my hat to anyone who does.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm off to bed, gotta drive early, enjoy your days off.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> I totally understand. I was just curious, mostly because I could never work underground. And I tip my hat to anyone who does.



No dramas at all happy to help more in a private convo....but no I am above ground get to handle final product the harder nuts are underground 12 hrs a day for a week at a time then a week off


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> No, you don't. All of you men are very respectful of fumble and myself and any other women on the forum. I can swear with the best of you, I learned from the best, but to debase your wife on a public forum was just uncalled for. I wonder if she would mind that he said that. Like I said, he was vulgar.


You never met Fumble in person Sam?
We respect her because we're scared of her. She'd straight up wupp our ass if we get out of line around her. Hell, I'm 6'-4" 350lbs and I surely watch my "P's & Q's" around her. Have you seen some of her avatars? Yikes!!.........LOL
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

..


treemansbuds said:


> You never met Fumble in person Sam?
> We respect her because we're scared of her. She'd straight up wupp our ass if we get out of line around her. Hell, I'm 6'-4" 350lbs and I surely watch my "P's & Q's" around her. Have you seen some of her avatars? Yikes!!.........LOL
> TMB-


I'm afraid she would cut me off from the Asparagus salad!....that would be a travesty


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 28, 2014)

Hope everyones established their BT, thank you to all the Vets, I would have never used Bt without the bud worms section. Found a lil brown worm today rolled into a lil ball, looked like he was dying, not much damage either. Close-ups of the front runners.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

What strain is the red hair?


----------



## freemandrake (Aug 28, 2014)

This was my Dozer, he passed last year.... My best mate!!I'm hanging to get home as well got another week to go then my days off, take it easy y'all


----------



## tuszynrp (Aug 28, 2014)

gorilla grown blue cheese... 2nd week of flower


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2014)

freemandrake said:


> This was my Dozer, he passed last year.... My best mate!!View attachment 3240441I'm hanging to get home as well got another week to go then my days off, take it easy y'all


R.i.p to your dozer mate...understand the death of a love dog.We lost our siberian husky "4th" child ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2014)

tuszynrp said:


> gorilla grown blue cheese... 2nd week of flower


I see a lot of cheese strains but never seen one up close...looks gd


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2014)

How cool is this....I got a sample bag off a few different nugs. The outdoor is best but there is indoor in the bag to it makes all the nugs smell fruity n edible, but .....shit im baked ......

1sr smoke in 5 days does that to ya

Peace to all give every silly leader in the world a dab o the famous cherry pie
Keep the pics coming this is the best thread out : )


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pretty happy to find this lacewing on one of my plants. These are beneficial Insects since they eat the bad ones.. I also have praying mantis each year.. I do not buy these insects they come in on their own. By not using chemicals nature will take care of the garden.. I should add with the exception of bud worms, I have to spray for those with the BT. ​


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Pretty happy to find this lacewing on one of my plants. These are beneficial Insects since they eat the bad ones.. I also have praying mantis each year.. I do not buy these insects they come in on their own. By not using chemicals nature will take care of the garden.. I should add with the exception of bud worms, I have to spray for those with the BT. View attachment 3240508View attachment 3240506​


Going on 7 years growing and I'm still learning lol. Thats what i love about this site. Thank you for this post I've been seeing them around and was wondering what they were.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone throwing vegged clones out now? I was thinking about tossing some out to finish instead of using the 600W.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 28, 2014)

Every plant I transplanted must be root bound again because I see roots on the top of the soil. I just keep covering them with fresh soil cause those puppies are not getting transplanted.. ever, again.
Would this happen in 100 gal smart pots, too?


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 28, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Anyone throwing vegged clones out now? I was thinking about tossing some out to finish instead of using the 600W.


I've got these abm and I was thinking of doing the same. I'm gonna veg them indoors until I chop something and then I'll throw them out. I may have to bring them in an finish them though.

I topped these last night.







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Anyone throwing vegged clones out now? I was thinking about tossing some out to finish instead of using the 600W.


It works good....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Every plant I transplanted must be root bound again because I see roots on the top of the soil. I just keep covering them with fresh soil cause those puppies are not getting transplanted.. ever, again.
> Would this happen in 100 gal smart pots, too?


Yep, not matter how big the pot the roots will fill it top side and find the bottom at some point. It is amazing how far roots will go when growing the plants in the ground also.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 28, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I've got these abm and I was thinking of doing the same. I'm gonna veg them indoors until I chop something and then I'll throw them out. I may have to bring them in an finish them though.
> 
> I topped these last night.
> 
> ...


Ah yeah that's what I am talking about! I have your Roms that I want to flower as well. I just don't know if I wanna run them indoors or just toss them out now and extend my season.


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> You never met Fumble in person Sam?
> We respect her because we're scared of her. She'd straight up wupp our ass if we get out of line around her. Hell, I'm 6'-4" 350lbs and I surely watch my "P's & Q's" around her. Have you seen some of her avatars? Yikes!!.........LOL
> TMB-


bwahahahahaha!!! you are too funny Treeman  I would never even have to think of breaking out my whoop-ass with any of you...like I said - respect and kindness  But I may just need to find this 'Kenya' and break some out lol

@djj...no worries there hun


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 28, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Anyone throwing vegged clones out now? I was thinking about tossing some out to finish instead of using the 600W.



I have a C4 clone that I think I will plant out in my raised bed. It is in a one gal now and looking good. I think I will just cover it with my heavy duty table cloth at night and keep the light bulb on it till about 10 pm to keep it veg. Only reason I cover is so it won't take my master kush out of flower and so the neighbors won't wonder what the hell I'm doing..


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What strain is the red hair?


I think its from the Blue Hash from dinafem I grew few years back, was a freebie seed. I found a few seeds in that monster plant and these are the offspring.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Every plant I transplanted must be root bound again because I see roots on the top of the soil. I just keep covering them with fresh soil cause those puppies are not getting transplanted.. ever, again.
> Would this happen in 100 gal smart pots, too?


I don't bother covering the roots Sam, they need air too. Most of the roots on a mj plant stay in the top 12"-18"....100gl I don't cover roots.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I don't bother covering the roots Sam, they need air too. Most of the roots on a mj plant stay in the top 12"-18"....100gl I don't cover roots.
> View attachment 3240608



Thank trunk is bigger then my car...


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2014)

freemandrake said:


> This was my Dozer, he passed last year.... My best mate!!View attachment 3240441I'm hanging to get home as well got another week to go then my days off, take it easy y'all


so sorry about your Dozer.


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I don't bother covering the roots Sam, they need air too. Most of the roots on a mj plant stay in the top 12"-18"....100gl I don't cover roots.
> View attachment 3240608


that is the 'elephant foot' from the first BBQ DJJ?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 28, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Going on 7 years growing and I'm still learning lol. Thats what i love about this site. Thank you for this post I've been seeing them around and was wondering what they were.


Here is the complete life cycle of the lacewing so you know what they look like in all stages..


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I don't bother covering the roots Sam, they need air too. Most of the roots on a mj plant stay in the top 12"-18"....100gl I don't cover roots.
> View attachment 3240608


Well, it's very unattractive... hehe.
OK....won't worry about that one, anymore. Thank you and flkeys. 
Next, ,.....


----------



## doubletake (Aug 28, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Anyone throwing vegged clones out now? I was thinking about tossing some out to finish instead of using the 600W.


Iv got mine vegging for 4 more weeks then out they go for a late harvest.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 28, 2014)

Just harvested some tamatoes 
Can anyone tell me why they are splitting on the tops?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

fumble said:


> that is the 'elephant foot' from the first BBQ DJJ?


yes it is...


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 28, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Just harvested some tamatoes
> Can anyone tell me why they are splitting on the tops?
> 
> View attachment 3240622


Mine are doing the same thing, along with ripening everywhere but along the tops. I figured it was related to this hot, dry spell I'm under in KY. It's been mid to upper 90s for 3 weeks, with no rain to speak of for 6 weeks.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

Wanta run with the BIG DOGS?.....800gl smart pots in Mendo........
This guy calls himself Mendo420, 4yds of soil in each pot


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 28, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Ah yeah that's what I am talking about! I have your Roms that I want to flower as well. I just don't know if I wanna run them indoors or just toss them out now and extend my season.


Can I get a cut back? Lol I waited too long to get a cut for a mother.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Wanta run with the BIG DOGS?.....800gl smart pots in Mendo........
> 4yds of soil in each pot
> View attachment 3240729


Where'd ya find these gems?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Where'd ya find these gems?


IDK GB......
Here's one seasons soil ammendments for 24ea 800gl smart pots...I think he said $7,000.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 28, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Just harvested some tamatoes
> Can anyone tell me why they are splitting on the tops?
> 
> View attachment 3240622



Yep, it's caused by excess water up take.. So if the plant is stressed from the heat and then it gets watered the plant will take up too much water and makes the tomato split.


little more info. I cut and paste for ya. 

One of the more frustrating things about growing tomatoes is watching a tomato ripen on the vine, slowly growing and changing from green, to pink, to red.... and then looking one morning and seeing that that tomato you've been waiting for has split. Tomatoes split most often just as they're ripening, and, if you have several ripening at the same time, it's likely that all of them will split.

What Causes Tomatoes to Split?

Tomatoes split because of fluctuations in the amount of water they get. If it's been very dry, and then all of a sudden you get a couple of inches of rain, the insides of the tomatoes grow faster than the outer skin is able to, and the tomatoes crack. While this can sometimes be a problem when the tomatoes are still green, it happens more often to tomatoes that are starting to ripen, mainly because the outer skin becomes more fragile the closer a tomato gets to ripening.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 28, 2014)

I have been looking for BT concentrate cuz I'm using 2 bottles of redi mixed every week @$15.00 a bottle..so I called a hydro store and they have it. $12.00 a pint of concentrate but he said I could have it for $10.00. Beats the price of the redi mix from Osh and Visalia Lowe's didn't have it either. 
A happy moment.  I always forget to check them out.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 28, 2014)

I hope I don't drive ya'll crazy but I am so jazzed with my first real grow in the ground.. I grew a few back in the 80's while living in Oregon but that was in a pot in my GH and they got smoked before ever done (what can I saw we were young and in a hurry). So this Master kush is my first real in the ground grow that will be harvested at the correct time. I have been in the Horticulture industry for 30 years so I have always had a passion for growing plants, many of my vacations are planned around public and private gardens that I can see. Since I am in to tropicals that usually means vacations are to islands where it never gets cold and the water is always warm. so please forgive me or bonk me over the head if I post too much.  
Last pic. is from left to right Cherry pie, God bud, Super lemon haze, and C4


----------



## doubletake (Aug 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Yep, it's caused by excess water up take.. So if the plant is stressed from the heat and then it gets watered the plant will take up too much water and makes the tomato split.
> 
> 
> little more info. I cut and paste for ya.
> ...


Hey thanks for that man I appreciate it, I have them in a drip system 90 minuet every other day gets them nice and wet then one day to dry out, any ideas on how I should change it to get the splitting to stop?


----------



## doubletake (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Wanta run with the BIG DOGS?.....800gl smart pots in Mendo........
> 4yds of soil in each pot
> View attachment 3240729


That's so crazy how thre super low or are those burried?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

doubletake said:


> That's so crazy how thre super low or are those burried?


They are just so wide they look short.....


----------



## doubletake (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> They are just so wide they look short.....


Wow I wish I could see in person those plants are huge then.
Bigger then Nugs? Or like the same?
That's amazing you see the coolest stuff!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 28, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Hey thanks for that man I appreciate it, I have them in a drip system 90 minuet every other day gets them nice and wet then one day to dry out, any ideas on how I should change it to get the splitting to stop?


Try and do 45 min. each day and try and keep them from drying out too much. I am not sure where you are but where I am in So. Cal. it gets so hot my tomatoes just stress and crack also. I have thought about putting shade cloth over them, maybe 50-60% shade and see if that helps but I have found they taste just the same split or not. I know it looks bad but as you know home grown is always better then store bought.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Try and do 45 min. each day and try and keep them from drying out too much. I am not sure where you are but where I am in So. Cal. it gets so hot my tomatoes just stress and crack also. I have thought about putting shade cloth over them, maybe 50-60% shade and see if that helps but I have found they taste just the same split or not. I know it looks bad but as you know home grown is always better then store bought.


Hahaha I'm in so cal too San Diego county, I thought you were in Florida cause ur name haha!
And yeah they don't bother me too much I just cut the tops off and slice up the rest and eat with salt or slice em and put them on burgers and what not.
Made some pickles with my cucumbers the other day they were so good.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 28, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Hahaha I'm in so cal too San Diego county, I thought you were in Florida cause ur name haha!
> And yeah they don't bother me too much I just cut the tops off and slice up the rest and eat with salt or slice em and put them on burgers and what not.
> Made some pickles with my cucumbers the other day they were so good.


 I am in Riverside County.. My plan is to retire in the Florida keys in about 10 years, I have been vacationing in the keys since 96 and I just feel so at home there. Plan is to open up a little nursery and sell tropical plants, who knows by then the entire country may be able to legal grow and I cans sell some clones and seedlings along with my palms


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

My brother & sister-in-law just retired and moved to Fla. Bought a house in CoCo Beach on a canal with a boat dock, they have Manatees in their back yard.......


----------



## doubletake (Aug 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I am in Riverside County.. My plan is to retire in the Florida keys in about 10 years, I have been vacationing in the keys since 96 and I just feel so at home there. Plan is to open up a little nursery and sell tropical plants, who knows by then the entire country may be able to legal grow and I cans sell some clones and seedlings along with my palms


That's cool man I really wanna make it to Florida one day just havnt been able to yet. And Defenetly some exotic clones with the palms ha that would be cool.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 28, 2014)

Omg just looked up the size of those 800s there 99" x 24" 

About 8.5 foot wide pots!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> My brother & sister-in-law just retired and moved to Fla. Bought a house in CoCo Beach on a canal with a boat dock, they have Manatees in their back yard.......


that is a great area. I have friends just south of Coco in Indian Harbour Beach. He was telling me they never lock their cars or doors up because it is still safe. When they get settled in tell them to take the tour of Cape Canaveral it is a fascinating place.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 28, 2014)

Friend or foe? It's like a mini dragonfly.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> that is a great area. I have friends just south of Coco in Indian Harbour Beach. He was telling me they never lock their cars or doors up because it is still safe. When they get settled in tell them to take the tour of Cape Canaveral it is a fascinating place.


They have a huge yacht & are hardly ever home, they are always posting pictures from some key, or island......bastards! lol
Edit. They have seen a rocket launch already....


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I have been looking for BT concentrate cuz I'm using 2 bottles of redi mixed every week @$15.00 a bottle..so I called a hydro store and they have it. $12.00 a pint of concentrate but he said I could have it for $10.00. Beats the price of the redi mix from Osh and Visalia Lowe's didn't have it either.
> A happy moment.  I always forget to check them out.


Ha, I had a feeling you were around visalia. When we were down there we went to sequoia park I kept thinking... where is Sam I know she's around here somewhere lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Friend or foe? It's like a mini dragonfly.
> View attachment 3240804


That's a predator, idthink he will hurt your plants....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 28, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Ha, I had a feeling you were around visalia. When we were down there we went to sequoia park I kept thinking... where is Sam I know she's around here somewhere lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I am about 30 mi east of Visalia out towards Three Rivers.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> That's a predator, idthink he will hurt your plants....


Really? What's its name if you know?
Its so pretty.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Really? What's its name if you know?
> Its so pretty.


Actually no, it just looks like an immature dragon fly. But I doubt it will cause any damage to your plant...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks like a Damselfly, smaller cousin to the dragonfly......


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Actually no, it just looks like an immature dragon fly. But I doubt it will cause any damage to your plant...


I have a friend who is an entomogist so I put the picture on Facebook, reluctantly. His last sentence will be...Sammy, that plant looks familiar, what is it....lol, that was what he said with my last bug on pot pix. I'll just call him a jackass, again.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 28, 2014)

It is.....are they friendly?
They eat mosquito's and other vermin.


----------



## tuszynrp (Aug 28, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Anyone throwing vegged clones out now? I was thinking about tossing some out to finish instead of using the 600W.


Hey Angry, I put clones out two weeks ago and I dont notice them going into flower. I suggest initiating the flowering indoors and then finish outdoors. I hope it will be a later season!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I hope I don't drive ya'll crazy but I am so jazzed with my first real grow in the ground.. I grew a few back in the 80's while living in Oregon but that was in a pot in my GH and they got smoked before ever done (what can I saw we were young and in a hurry). So this Master kush is my first real in the ground grow that will be harvested at the correct time. I have been in the Horticulture industry for 30 years so I have always had a passion for growing plants, many of my vacations are planned around public and private gardens that I can see. Since I am in to tropicals that usually means vacations are to islands where it never gets cold and the water is always warm. so please forgive me or bonk me over the head if I post too much.
> Last pic. is from left to right Cherry pie, God bud, Super lemon haze, and C4


U can never post to much on this thread....just dont post random half baked stuff like I did at one stage last nite lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> U can never post to much on this thread....just dont post random half baked stuff like I did at one stage last nite lol


Go to bed Ruby.......


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Go to bed Ruby.......


Awww jj gramps its 8 am here ...im up and at it first morning home online to book a ticket to a concert I dont wanna miss ....im loving this thread its like if I dont look at it for 6 hrs I have 3 pages of good reading to do.....I hardly sleep im nocturnal id be the perfect security detail ...crazy aussie for hire ; )


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Awww jj gramps its 8 am here ...im up and at it first morning home online to book a ticket to a concert I dont wanna miss ....im loving this thread its like if I dont look at it for 6 hrs I have 3 pages of good reading to do


Well....good morning then....have fun at the concert......Jackson 5?


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I am about 30 mi east of Visalia out towards Three Rivers.


I got my dogs in exiter so that is where we normally go and from there it's always east into the mountains  I don't really know my way around the area. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

the 800gl smart pots the day they were planted out 5-20-2014......


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow is all I can think of


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> the 800gl smart pots the day they were planted out 5-20-2014......
> View attachment 3240861


I'd be a nervous wreck.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> the 800glsmart pots the day they were planted out 5-20-2014......
> View attachment 3240861


Amazing.. you get to see the best stuff! And they let u post it.. inspiration for my 1000 gal. Now that I got a spot for it


----------



## 757growin (Aug 28, 2014)

You know what they are running jj? Strain wise


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

757growin said:


> You know what they are running jj? Strain wise


It's a whole list of person strains....he like blue/crosses....they are all different except 5 Blue Dream...
These are his plants the day before planting out in May....the black smart pots are 400's..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

I think most of these guy's let me see their gardens because I'm so old compared to most of them, and they're sure I won't still be around come harvest time anyway!..


----------



## 757growin (Aug 28, 2014)

Well 2015 if you wanna see a nice op in san diego.... well u got my number 2016 too. Lols.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> It's a whole list of person strains....he like blue/crosses....they are all different except 5 Blue Dream...
> These are his plants the day before planting out in May....the black smart pots are 400's..
> View attachment 3240867
> 
> View attachment 3240868


R U stalking him lol


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

How expensive is land in Michigan or so cal anyone like 10 acres or so if anyone has a idea let me know please


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Well....good morning then....have fun at the concert......Jackson 5?


 soundwave festival...aka faith no more,soundgarden,slipknot,judas priest and co


----------



## 757growin (Aug 28, 2014)

I just got 6 acres and a nice house in socal.. answer to ur question.. Alot


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

More than 300

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

757growin said:


> I just got 6 acres and a nice house in socal.. answer to ur question.. Alot


For land will build my own house

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## 757growin (Aug 28, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> More than 300
> 
> I'm the champ.lenders whyone else is below me jk lol


For the most part easily... also just a heads up after many tries there are few lenders who give loans on land of more then ten acres..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> soundwave festival...aka faith no more,soundgarden,slipknot,judas priest and co


Oh.....are those guy's still around?...lol


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't need a loan just time to relocate but thanks for heads up

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## 757growin (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah if you have 300k cash and want just land.. shouldn't be an issue


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

I used to live in Vegas so I understand pricey

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

757growin said:


> Yeah if you have 300k cash and want just land.. shouldn't be an issue


water will be one his biggest issues with just land....good luck


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

Y how bad is the shortage wife wants somewhere near Barstow so we're close but not

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 28, 2014)

People just don't know how influential the Jackson 5 are to life in general


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> the 800gl smart pots the day they were planted out 5-20-2014......
> View attachment 3240861


Planted on my birthday, awesome


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Y how bad is the shortage wife wants somewhere near Barstow so we're close but not
> 
> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


Many of the big growers up north are having to buy water, the wells aren't producing enough.....


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

So how much is water now out west I was paying 35 cents a gallon in 2005

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> So how much is water now out west I was paying 35 cents a gallon in 2005
> 
> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


IDK and it depends on how far they have to haul it....


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> IDK and it depends on how far they have to haul it....


Sorry not trying to be nosey just trying to get ducks in a row first


----------



## 757growin (Aug 28, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Sorry not trying to be nosey just trying to get ducks in a row first


Im on a well with lots of water and a 10000 gal holding tank and reverse osmosis system


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

757growin said:


> Im on a well with lots of water and a 10000 gal holding tank and reverse osmosis system


You got to get a greenhouse up by spring bro.....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I think most of these guy's let me see their gardens because I'm so old compared to most of them, and they're sure I won't still be around come harvest time anyway!..



I think this is the best comment of the day on this thread.....


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wife just found 15.23 acres for 28000 off route 66 that sounds cheap what do y'all think

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Wife just found 15.23 acres for 28000 off route 66 that sounds cheap what do y'all think
> 
> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


sounds tooo cheap......


----------



## 757growin (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> You got to get a greenhouse up by pring bro.....


Im thinking a couple carports and doing a winter grow to pay for my spring and summer grows. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I think this is the best comment of the day on this thread.....


I'll see you at the BBQ!


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> sounds tooo cheap......


That's what I'm thinking but it's land only good thing I know good excavator driver


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

In Barstow that is expensive.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> That's what I'm thinking but it's land only good thing I know good excavator driver


Shop carefully...many of the socal counties aren't really receptive to large scale grows.....More grower friendly in Norcal....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 28, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Wife just found 15.23 acres for 28000 off route 66 that sounds cheap what do y'all think
> 
> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


What state?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

Check the State of CA website for land sales. Some great deals.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm not trying to go big just enough for me don't know anyone out there

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks mo


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> What state?


California in between la and Vegas


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 28, 2014)

That looks crazy. When I bough the chocohash the clone tender made a comment too. I was like "what , whats wrong with it ". She just said "awe yea that plant , hmmm IDK" LOL

Oh and I got my bubble bags in the mail today .


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

10 to 15 feet tall!

What strains?


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 28, 2014)

Bullshit won't let me post pics keeps logging me out


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> 10 to 15 feet tall!
> 
> What strains?


He grows mostly his own crosses. Mostly blue/crosses.....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 28, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> California in between la and Vegas


There is a lot of crappy land between LA and Vegas, make sure you'll have plenty of water and growing restrictions vary from county to county.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I have a friend who is an entomogist so I put the picture on Facebook, reluctantly. His last sentence will be...Sammy, that plant looks familiar, what is it....lol, that was what he said with my last bug on pot pix. I'll just call him a jackass, again.


Dragon flies eat other insects, not plants.


----------



## vro (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3240923


are you mendo420 on ic? thats his picture


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 28, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Y how bad is the shortage wife wants somewhere near Barstow so we're close but not
> 
> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


Barstow is cold cold in the winter and windy as hell and summer it close to Las Vegas heat. lots of tweekwers live in that area..


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Dragon flies eat other insects, not plants.


Yes...I love them. Now I have 2.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3240923



Who is the dwarf in the blue shirt??


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2014)

vro said:


> are you mendo420 on ic? thats his picture


No, I know he posts there.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3240923


 the plant on the left of pic....faaaaaark


----------



## vro (Aug 28, 2014)

i need yo help


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Aug 28, 2014)

UPDATE 

LEMON G 
 



OG KUSH 


GDP


----------



## doubletake (Aug 28, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> California in between la and Vegas


Yea dude Barstow isn't good for growing way to dry so is Victorville you need to get out of high desert.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

Santa Clarita is nice.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 28, 2014)

vro said:


> i need yo help


1500 a lb u pick it up and have your California id and medicinal marijuana card ready for verification!


----------



## TWS (Aug 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> you trying to earn some points here TWS ? Lol it worked I think...or are u just stoned


----------



## TWS (Aug 28, 2014)

You Win !  " Pic of the day " 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/open-show-tell-outdoors-2014.789609/page-221#post-10838758


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 28, 2014)

Romulan X Timewreck 
In a 7 gal geo pot. (Smells like peaches more and more everyday)






Gsc reveg . Probably going to get two seperate harvest off this plant with how confused it is. Its like the lowers are week 6 and the tops are week 3. 

Lowers nugs on the gsc reveg 






Tops (same plant)






Other cookie plant that is flowering on schedule.


----------



## TWS (Aug 28, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Anyone throwing vegged clones out now? I was thinking about tossing some out to finish instead of using the 600W.



I would fill my yard if I could.


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 28, 2014)

So here's the fuckin dilemma I got some pics I'm on some android tablet every time I go to load it boom logged out anybody wanna shoot me an email Addy then you post em for me tried to upload one on tinypic but the bullshit didn't work


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 29, 2014)

Victimville, whos near victimville? high desert is perfect for riding lol


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## vro (Aug 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> 1500 a lb u pick it up and have your California id and medicinal marijuana card ready for verification!


ill put the paper in your pocket


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 29, 2014)

this big boy( 15-18 lbs.) we threw back for good luck he has made it by the traps for 50 years so he gets to live alittle longer as far as i'm concered


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 29, 2014)

UPDATE

Kosher Kush , Vanilla Kush , AK47 , Hawaiian Snow


----------



## doubletake (Aug 29, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Victimville, whos near victimville? high desert is perfect for riding lol


Is it? I used to go to occittillo a lot but money hungry rangers writing tickets and patrolling like crazy made me stop going a couple years ago,
is there some cool stuff out there?
On my way to Vegas I saw what looked like dunes way out in the distance like 30 past Barstow I thought looked cool.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm thinking about growing some autos once the kush is harvested in mid september. Apparently we'll have a dry end of year here in the tropic, so the weather might be ideal for some autos outside 
Thinking about strains, what would ya'll recommend?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 29, 2014)

Am I supposed to flush my plants before harvesting? 
TIA


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 29, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I'm thinking about growing some autos once the kush is harvested in mid september. Apparently we'll have a dry end of year here in the tropic, so the weather might be ideal for some autos outside
> Thinking about strains, what would ya'll recommend?



Think Different is a personal fave, but there's a couple different phenos for it :-\ 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Am I supposed to flush my plants before harvesting?
> TIA


Meh.. If you are pumping it full of nutes then yes but otherwise I do not flush.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 29, 2014)

I only flush one thing. TOILET


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 29, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Meh.. If you are pumping it full of nutes then yes but otherwise I do not flush.





lmoore2680 said:


> I only flush one thing. TOILET


Good answers. One more thing to cross off my list. 
Thanks...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 29, 2014)

I have not ever flushed in my life. I thought that was meant for hydro settings


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 29, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I have not ever flushed in my life. I thought that was meant for hydro settings


It's a preference. Some people swear by it but I haven't done it in the last 2 seasons outdoors. Indoors I do as I push them towards the end.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 29, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Think Different is a personal fave, but there's a couple different phenos for it :-\
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


Dutch Passion? Their catalogue looks great.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 29, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Dutch Passion? Their catalogue looks great.


Yup.

I've tried a couple of theirs, I believe it was Afghan Kush Ryder and White Widow Auto and Think Different. 

TD would be great outdoors, and will probably yield big too. 

Its one of them fancy autos. I don't think its that fancy I just think they did a great job of isolating genetics and back crossing. Breeding FTW!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 29, 2014)

Also, regarding flushing.

Quoted from qwizoking 


> let me help...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 29, 2014)

*ignore me*


----------



## zest (Aug 29, 2014)

Tangie 






Timewreck


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Am I supposed to flush my plants before harvesting?
> TIA





angryblackman said:


> Meh.. If you are pumping it full of nutes then yes but otherwise I do not flush.





angryblackman said:


> It's a preference. Some people swear by it but I haven't done it in the last 2 seasons outdoors. Indoors I do as I push them towards the end.





lmoore2680 said:


> I only flush one thing. TOILET


Hey Sam do as you wish, but I always flush, especially if using heavy fertilizers, like Maxsea! I guess it's technically it's not a flush, but my last 3-4 feedings are teas and not the Maxsea. I find it gives my flowers a better taste. My partner pushes the Maxsea until the end and I can taste the difference.
I guess my theory is; Push the Maxsea to get the plants/buds big and healthy, then push the teas to flush the Maxsea and increase the flavor of the buds at the end.
My 2 cents....
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Sam do as you wish, but I always flush, especially if using heavy fertilizers, like Maxsea! I guess it's technically it's not a flush, but my last 3-4 feedings are teas and not the Maxsea. I find it gives my flowers a better taste. My partner pushes the Maxsea until the end and I can taste the difference.
> I guess my theory is; Push the Maxsea to get the plants/buds big and healthy, then push the teas to flush the Maxsea and increase the flavor of the buds at the end.
> My 2 cents....
> TMB-


Thanks, TMB, I think your answer and reasons and your taste test add valuable information to my final decision, whatever that is. I make an alfalfa tea concoction in a garbage can and I give everybody varying amounts every few days. Blue Dream will be harvested next so she's on a tea and water diet until her execution.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 29, 2014)

I flush the last 2 weeks and only give molasses and worm casting water.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, TMB, I think your answer and reasons and your taste test add valuable information to my final decision, whatever that is. I make an alfalfa tea concoction in a garbage can and I give everybody varying amounts every few days. Blue Dream will be harvested next so she's on a tea and water diet until her execution.


My teas get tweeked all the time, but
Forest Humus
Mushroom compost
Earth worm castings
Molasses
Alfalfas meal (flowering)
seaweed extract
Bat Guano (low or no nitrogen 0-10-2 or there abouts)
Dr Earths Bloom booster.
All goes into a 5 gallon paint strainer, then that giant tea bag goes into a 33 gallon trash can with air pumps for aeration. Brew for 24-36 hours at about 75-85 degrees (in my insulated shed). Then I feed about 3-4 gallons each, then I water on top on the feeding. 
Of course you don't need 30 gallons of tea at a time, just adjust to your needs.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 29, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I flush the last 2 weeks and only give molasses and worm casting water.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Wooten, when you say flush the last two weeks, what do you mean by that? Do you flood them with copious amounts of water or just water and your molasses and WC tea at regular amounts?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 29, 2014)

I make a tea with alfalfa, horse manure and molasses. Sometimes I add sweet feed for added zip and sometimes, beer.


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 29, 2014)

Green!!!


----------



## nuggs (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey looking good man


biscuitkid said:


> Green!!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 29, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> Green!!!


Hell yeah man!


----------



## nuggs (Aug 29, 2014)

trying the root drench with asamax and foliar with neem tonight. spinosad didn't help guys. thanks for the info everyone. thrips are really ruining my flowers. anybody that knows how to kill the fuckers please let me know.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 29, 2014)

Azamax has always taken care of thrips for me, think it says 15 ml per gal but ive gone up to 30, sorry was distracted by dirtbike talk..


doubletake said:


> Is it? I used to go to occittillo a lot but money hungry rangers writing tickets and patrolling like crazy made me stop going a couple years ago,
> is there some cool stuff out there?
> On my way to Vegas I saw what looked like dunes way out in the distance like 30 past Barstow I thought looked cool.


If you enjoy trails the size of your tire, yessir theres some nice stuff. Love riding to devils hole


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2014)

I think I have those little fuckers too Nuggs...tired of bugs in my soil! Starting to get some white flies too...ugh


----------



## 757growin (Aug 29, 2014)

Get a pyrethrin bomb at ur hydro store nuggs. It will wipe everything in ur garden out and you can start a fresh organic routine after of bt, neem and spinosad.


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2014)

that is good for outside 757?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 29, 2014)

I use it on my garden before I chop it down, so I dont bring any bugs in the house for drying. They definitely do the job..


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2014)

awesome! gonna have to get me some


----------



## nuggs (Aug 29, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Azamax has always taken care of thrips for me, think it says 15 ml per gal
> 
> 
> If you enjoy trails the size of your tire, yessir theres some nice stuff. Love riding to devils hole





fumble said:


> I think I have those little fuckers too Nuggs...tired of bugs in my soil! Starting to get some white flies too...ugh


scope the under side of the leave on a flower. they show up as little larvae and when they hatch they craw like a spider


----------



## nuggs (Aug 29, 2014)

thanks 757 didn't want to use the pyrethrin but I might have to.


----------



## nuggs (Aug 29, 2014)

nuggs said:


> scope the under side of the leave on a flower. they show up as little larvae and when they hatch they craw like a spider





BuzzD2Kill said:


> Azamax has always taken care of thrips for me, think it says 15 ml per gal
> thanks Buzz
> 
> If you enjoy trails the size of your tire, yessir theres some nice stuff. Love riding to devils hole


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I make a tea with alfalfa, horse manure and molasses. Sometimes I add sweet feed for added zip and sometimes, beer.


Hey Sam-
Horse manure is high in nitrogen, great from May until now (last week of August) when you want lots of growth and lots of leaf production on our plants.
I'd remove the horse manure during flowering. The first few weeks is okay, but from here on out I'd cut the horse manure out. I like the Sweet feed though (molasses drenched corn correct?) but not to much molasses in your teas. Plants have a hard time breaking down complex sugars, the molasses is mostly there to feed your micro-beastie herd. It has other benefits too, just be careful on to much molasses. Most growers add 1 tablespoon of molasses to a gallon of water, I only add 1 teaspoon per gallon.
Tea's are a whole new avenue in the growing world, done right it can be very rewarding.
Good Luck,
TMB-


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 29, 2014)

Come out of the bush and what do I see  buds growing


----------



## nuggs (Aug 29, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Azamax has always taken care of thrips for me, think it says 15 ml per gal but ive gone up to 30, sorry was distracted by dirtbike talk..
> 
> 
> If you enjoy trails the size of your tire, yessir theres some nice stuff. Love riding to devils hole


dam that's a lot of asamax. That might be my problem. I only use 10ml


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I'm thinking about growing some autos once the kush is harvested in mid september. Apparently we'll have a dry end of year here in the tropic, so the weather might be ideal for some autos outside
> Thinking about strains, what would ya'll recommend?


On reports ive heard ive started a la diva and an AKR but someone else had a high yielding NLxbig bud I think ....la diva is meant to have a reasonable smoke report considering its auto


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Am I supposed to flush my plants before harvesting?
> TIA


I may be wrong sam but not so much outdoor flushing as indoor but it wouldnt hurt to after its last big feed of water not give it anything at all for the last couple of days .....heres a sunset pic from last nite out in my boat...im still trying to find the other pic from a few yrs ago


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Sam-
> Horse manure is high in nitrogen, great from May until now (last week of August) when you want lots of growth and lots of leaf production on our plants.
> I'd remove the horse manure during flowering. The first few weeks is okay, but from here on out I'd cut the horse manure out. I like the Sweet feed though (molasses drenched corn correct?) but not to much molasses in your teas. Plants have a hard time breaking down complex sugars, the molasses is mostly there to feed your micro-beastie herd. It has other benefits too, just be careful on to much molasses. Most growers add 1 tablespoon of molasses to a gallon of water, I only add 1 teaspoon per gallon.
> Tea's are a whole new avenue in the growing world, done right it can be very rewarding.
> ...


My problem the last couple seasons has definitely not getting the right ferts happening at flower time


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 29, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3241615
> I may be wrong sam but not so much outdoor flushing as indoor but it wouldnt hurt to after its last big feed of water not give it anything at all for the last couple of days .....heres a sunset pic from last nite out in my boat...im still trying to find the other pic from a few yrs ago


Gosh, that picture is exquisite... almost unreal.
Thanks, Ruby.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2014)

nuggs said:


> trying the root drench with asamax and foliar with neem tonight. spinosad didn't help guys. thanks for the info everyone. thrips are really ruining my flowers. anybody that knows how to kill the fuckers please let me know.


Nuggs Azatrol/Azamax should kill thirps in that fogger. You may not be mixing it strong enough....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Gosh, that picture is exquisite... almost unreal.
> Thanks, Ruby.


Sorry to get away from outdoor plants here .....but yeah sam was out last nite with my two sons .....awesome second night home and a cooler of nice fish to clean today  it was do serene....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Sam-
> Horse manure is high in nitrogen, great from May until now (last week of August) when you want lots of growth and lots of leaf production on our plants.
> I'd remove the horse manure during flowering. The first few weeks is okay, but from here on out I'd cut the horse manure out. I like the Sweet feed though (molasses drenched corn correct?) but not to much molasses in your teas. Plants have a hard time breaking down complex sugars, the molasses is mostly there to feed your micro-beastie herd. It has other benefits too, just be careful on to much molasses. Most growers add 1 tablespoon of molasses to a gallon of water, I only add 1 teaspoon per gallon.
> Tea's are a whole new avenue in the growing world, done right it can be very rewarding.
> ...


I'll make a new tea for the pot cause my roses and other plants like my old tea. My sweet feed is alfalfa and molasses....no corn for my pony...
Thanks for the info.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Nuggs Azatrol/Azamax should kill thirps in that fogger. You may not be mixing it strong enough....


Jj is thripps what we call spider mites ? I see a lot of stuff for sale saying it gets rid off aphids and thripps but its spider mites I need to watch out for this season


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Jj is thripps what we call spider mites ? I see a lot of stuff for sale saying it gets rid off aphids and thripps but its spider mites I need to watch out for this season


No, spider mites *spit*, are a different scourge.....I've never had thirps but the Azatrol label says it kills them, & it's my goto insecticide.....seems to work on everything....


----------



## nuggs (Aug 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Nuggs Azatrol/Azamax should kill thirps in that fogger. You may not be mixing it strong enough....


how many ml to a gallon do you recommend JJ ?


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 29, 2014)

I just saw that azatrol at the hydro shop for 62$ a quart, how many gallons will a quart make? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2014)

nuggs said:


> how many ml to a gallon do you recommend JJ ?


I use 1 full shotglass of Azatrol per gallon. The plants seem to love it too....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I just saw that azatrol at the hydro shop for 62$ a quart, how many gallons will a quart make?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I only use a shot glass per gallon...in a fogger...one bottle tends to last me the season


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2014)

Azatrol works good on worms too.....


----------



## nuggs (Aug 29, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I just saw that azatrol at the hydro shop for 62$ a quart, how many gallons will a quart make?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


not sure have to figure out how many ml in a gallon and how strong you want to mix it. asamax I have and I called the tech support. they say root drench and foliar together


----------



## nuggs (Aug 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I only use a shot glass per gallon...in a fogger...one bottle tends to last me the season


dam that's 5 times stronger than I used.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2014)

nuggs said:


> dam that's 5 times stronger than I used.


PC's been spraying the farm once a week, all season......take a look, plants love it...


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 29, 2014)

nuggs said:


> dam that's 5 times stronger than I used.


Yeah man, that's how much I'm using also 4Tbs/gal (one full shot glass per gallon)


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2014)

nuggs said:


> dam that's 5 times stronger than I used.


You were only pissing them off!...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I use 1 full shotglass of Azatrol per gallon. The plants seem to love it too....


I love that, when plants need a good spraying they always reward you for it.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 29, 2014)

Nuke those bitches Nuggs!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 29, 2014)

nuggs said:


> not sure have to figure out how many ml in a gallon and how strong you want to mix it. asamax I have and I called the tech support. they say root drench and foliar together



Been curious on the root drench, I have never tried it, let me know how that works please. Always been weary of putting any kinda bug stuff in my watering/soil.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 29, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Nuke those bitches Nuggs!


hahaha


----------



## 757growin (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Well I put my C4 clone in my raised bed today.. Tomato cages are there so I can put my heavy duty table cloth over them and keep the CFL light on till about 10;30 to 11:00 pm each night to keep it in veg mode.. about a month from now I will take the light away and let go in to flower. The joy of living in So. California The location of my raised beds is on the south side of my home so it gets hit with sun all winter long. I am thinking about building a little PVC built greenhouse over the bed and use a few lights just to keep the days long enough so plants will veg and see if I can grow all year I guess I will see if the winter sun is strong enough to grow a good plant. outside..


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 29, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3241736 View attachment 3241736View attachment 3241736


Looking like an army of plants  How often do you rotate plants on those mobile sun chasers?


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 29, 2014)

Told ya I ain't forgot about yalll....NORCAL!!!!!!


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 29, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I'm thinking about growing some autos once the kush is harvested in mid september. Apparently we'll have a dry end of year here in the tropic, so the weather might be ideal for some autos outside
> Thinking about strains, what would ya'll recommend?


Berry Ryder ( auto seeds) , bubba kush auto (Dinafem) , Candy Kush (auto seeds) , Critical + auto (dinafem)


----------



## TWS (Aug 29, 2014)

Spinosad cost less


----------



## TWS (Aug 29, 2014)

nuggs said:


> trying the root drench with asamax and foliar with neem tonight. spinosad didn't help guys. thanks for the info everyone. thrips are really ruining my flowers. anybody that knows how to kill the fuckers please let me know.


 Thrips are normally on the leafs. 4 TSB to gallon . You sure they are thrips. Spinosad has always worked.

Russet or Broad mites ?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 29, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Looking like an army of plants  How often rotate plants on theirs likebile sun chasers?


They all get moved daily. Some just dragged. My funding for mobile sun chasers ran out till harvest. Lols. But Its like 8 that i have to drag the rest are for reals mobile


----------



## TWS (Aug 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Sam-
> Horse manure is high in nitrogen, great from May until now (last week of August) when you want lots of growth and lots of leaf production on our plants.
> I'd remove the horse manure during flowering. The first few weeks is okay, but from here on out I'd cut the horse manure out. I like the Sweet feed though (molasses drenched corn correct?) but not to much molasses in your teas. Plants have a hard time breaking down complex sugars, the molasses is mostly there to feed your micro-beastie herd. It has other benefits too, just be careful on to much molasses. Most growers add 1 tablespoon of molasses to a gallon of water, I only add 1 teaspoon per gallon.
> Tea's are a whole new avenue in the growing world, done right it can be very rewarding.
> ...


.. I have always used 0ne tsp too. 3 tsp sounds like a lot ?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 29, 2014)

Damn I swear this old android sux ass. Anyway , I got a lot of damn one blades leaves from all the reveg , cut a fewstill gotta finish up. Shit can't imagine having something like all you guys with the big forest n shit.  I bow to youz all.

Oh and on a frosty scale from 1 to 8 how frosty is this ? I say 5


----------



## TWS (Aug 29, 2014)

nuggs said:


> dam that's a lot of asamax. That might be my problem. I only use 10ml



I spray azamax at 30 - 60 mill a gallon depending upon the issue.


----------



## nuggs (Aug 29, 2014)

I fell like it


TWS said:


> Thrips are normally on the leafs. 4 TSB to gallon . You sure they are thrips. Spinosad has always worked.
> 
> Russet or Broad mites ?


that's a good question. I'll do some more research. never heard off Russet . ty TWS


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 29, 2014)

Spinosad knocked out thrips in two apps for me. I think bayer citrus fruit and vegetable treats thrips also. I use bayer for whiteflies and aphids. I like to only apply during veg or early flowering tho because it is systemic and will last in the plant for at least 30 days.


----------



## TWS (Aug 29, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Is it? I used to go to occittillo a lot but money hungry rangers writing tickets and patrolling like crazy made me stop going a couple years ago,
> is there some cool stuff out there?
> On my way to Vegas I saw what looked like dunes way out in the distance like 30 past Barstow I thought looked cool.


The Wells , My stomping grounds.
Spangler is my Fav High desert. Johnsons is an hour away.


----------



## youngDee (Aug 29, 2014)

Quick question fellas, I found like 14 caterpillars on my buds, im so upset! I had to gently pull the buds from stem to pick them out, do you guys think they will heal from the caterpillars? I got one thats about 4 weeks from harvest and im hoping the buds still swell up.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 29, 2014)

Bout to roll some indica bagseed bud. Very smooth, but real chokey on the exhale. Sweet and hasy smelling now after curing a bit. All the smells from the buds are really coming out in the jars now. Dont smel like hay no moe lol.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Day'um ff look at pro ruling tray! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> Berry Ryder ( auto seeds) , bubba kush auto (Dinafem) , Candy Kush (auto seeds) , Critical + auto (dinafem)



only auto I have done was Berry kush something from a bag seed. It turned out to be pretty good stuff got just a little over an ounce off the little lady. I had a praying mantis living on it for a long time. I wonder if they eat the bad insects off the plant do they get high?


----------



## doubletake (Aug 29, 2014)

TWS said:


> The Wells , My stomping grounds.
> Spangler is my Fav High desert. Johnsons is an hour away.


Ooo yeah grew up out there. I saw this step up and thought it was the one on the right side of shell reef you know?
That was pretty fatt and has the two big bumps you have to clear in front of it. 
Is that you? That's big!


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 29, 2014)

Can you guys recommend some good indoor grow threads?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 29, 2014)

@mwooten102 my wife was tired of me spilling weed all over the couch lol. I usually roll on a sports illustrated or eastbay mag. This tray is much more sturdier and easier to roll on. I have smoked so many samples so far. I have a 2 cup measuring cup that I am going to let fill up with roaches. A couple more months and I'll be there lol. The ssh smelled like hay after drying, but smells like sweet cheeba in the jars.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 29, 2014)

Gahad a Boss said:


> Can you guys recommend some good indoor grow threads?


Indo? Boo hsss boo.. j/k. Have no idea but I likely the question.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 29, 2014)

Like a commercial warehouse grow thread? I love those. 
Or when they fill the whole house up with plants and lights.


----------



## smokeverett (Aug 29, 2014)

Girls can grow to I guess...


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 29, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Like a commercial warehouse grow thread? I love those.
> Or when they fill the whole house up with plants and lights.


Yeah those lol, I remember stickyscissors had some good ones awhile back. Seems like with all the legal and rec there should be some fatty grows on here.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 29, 2014)

Idk man. I usually just run across one every now andthen. I am not into indo growing that much. But when a guy has it dialed in then it is awesome to watch.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 29, 2014)

I just may post my solar powered indo grow once dialed in


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 29, 2014)

This is super lemon haze x blue sat, blue dream clone,and c99 x Nepal...both c99 and slh from seed


----------



## 757growin (Aug 29, 2014)

Mo's..Scott's og. Thanks man. I got a nug for u farmer.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3241919 Mo's..Scott's og. Thanks man. I got a nug for u farmer.


I have one of those in my carport...sweet!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 29, 2014)

757growin said:


> I just may post my solar powered indo grow once dialed in




Edit : I can't delete that xtra hump guy 

2nd edit: Solar power the way to go though


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 29, 2014)

Anybody ever grew "pure kush" got a clone of her we put in an 80 she growing amazing!!! Kinda wanna get an idea of nug formation still kinda early to tell and the smoke if you tried it before


----------



## TWS (Aug 30, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Ooo yeah grew up out there. I saw this step up and thought it was the one on the right side of shell reef you know?
> That was pretty fatt and has the two big bumps you have to clear in front of it.
> Is that you? That's big!


 That step up is huge . It's on the way to shell reef , in the middle grounds . Found this guy out there all by his self busting that. It was really early in the morning after it rained all night. San Felipe and all the washes were rageing rivers. It was really hard to transverse the park. there was water every where.


----------



## TWS (Aug 30, 2014)

A little story about the Rangers out there. We were out there for two weeks and it was the last day and time to go home.They had just put a lot of money into the park with new signs and trail post every where. A buddy and his brother we were with were trailering out and stopped to promote a new dirt bike forum and decided to put a sticker on one of the new signs. They had 6 ranger trucks on him and two sheriffs . LOL.


----------



## Didi94 (Aug 30, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> only auto I have done was Berry kush something from a bag seed. It turned out to be pretty good stuff got just a little over an ounce off the little lady. I had a praying mantis living on it for a long time. I wonder if they eat the bad insects off the plant do they get high?
> 
> View attachment 3241835


This is my auto from this year idk what strain it is probably something from ghs...


----------



## doubletake (Aug 30, 2014)

TWS said:


> A little story about the Rangers out there. We were out there for two weeks and it was the last day and time to go home.They had just put a lot of money into the park with new signs and trail post every where. A buddy and his brother we were with were trailering out and stopped to promote a new dirt bike forum and decided to put a sticker on one of the new signs. They had 6 ranger trucks on him and two sheriffs . LOL.


There fucking crazy now haha I got arrested and thrown in jail out in el centro for a quarter quarter of weed cause he was a fed cop from the boarder so he didn't recognize my card as anything. 
I was ganna bring a unregistered shotgun out to shoot that weekend so atleast I didn't have that hah.


----------



## TWS (Aug 30, 2014)

BP pulled me over on the way home one time on a boys weekend only. He asked if I had a card, I didn't. He just made me dump my stash. A brand new eigth of Killer Obama. A buddy of mine got rolled up at the Blue in for Wax. He went to El Centro. lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 30, 2014)

youngDee said:


> Quick question fellas, I found like 14 caterpillars on my buds, im so upset! I had to gently pull the buds from stem to pick them out, do you guys think they will heal from the caterpillars? I got one thats about 4 weeks from harvest and im hoping the buds still swell up.


 The buds will be ok and still swell. You might try spraying some spinosad or BT to help and check them every day now. Shoulda been spraying all ready but just keep an eye out and you should be ok.


----------



## TWS (Aug 30, 2014)

smokeverett said:


> Girls can grow to I guess...
> View attachment 3241866 View attachment 3241867 View attachment 3241868 View attachment 3241869 View attachment 3241870



nice garden Girly. Have you meant Mrs Fumble and Mrs S'Manta yet ?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 30, 2014)

How does this look? Once I pound the posts into the ground this should hold up UnkSativa. ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 30, 2014)

look at you go ! I see monsters in your near future.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 30, 2014)

Tardis by tga coming along nicely


----------



## TWS (Aug 30, 2014)

pic of the day contender there Dogg !


----------



## 757growin (Aug 30, 2014)

Ripped Bubba by tga


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2014)

TWS said:


> pic of the day contender there Dogg !


I'm doublejj...& I approve this message..


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 30, 2014)

My biggest trunk...PUrkle's.


----------



## TWS (Aug 30, 2014)

Look at her Go ! she's busting out trunk shots to scale ! 

What have you guys created !


----------



## 757growin (Aug 30, 2014)

[QUOTEoublejj, post: 10843981, member: 69591"]I have one of those in my carport...sweet![/QUOTE]
It should purp up nice for ya in the frigid north. I nnoticed little in my stems when trimming.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 30, 2014)

TWS said:


> Look at her Go ! she's busting out trunk shots to scale !
> 
> What have you guys created !


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2014)

smokeverett said:


> Girls can grow to I guess...
> View attachment 3241866 View attachment 3241867 View attachment 3241868 View attachment 3241869 View attachment 3241870


Very nice Smokeverett  Keep posting


----------



## Foothills (Aug 30, 2014)

smokeverett said:


> Girls can grow to I guess...


Well, I guess they can ! lol and in some cases, they beat the pants off the boys !  Nice job !!


----------



## Foothills (Aug 30, 2014)

Here's a few of my girls from waaaay over in the beautiful foothills of the Adirondacks. Girl to the right will be finished within 2 weeks. Other 2 girls, end of September, and yes, I'll be fighting off some frost by then.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 30, 2014)

Morning guys and gals. Just wanted to say everyone have a great weekend. I'm feeling great today. Kid is at grandmas, smile on wifey's face, wife postpone garage sale, plants look good, no smog and momma DID cook breakfast with HOG  !! Got a nice chelada for the hangover and jalapeños fresh off the plant.

I was doing so more cleaning got some scissor and finger hash, not much but my first ever. Last season I had more plants but also more caterpillars. I was going to spray today but I found lots of lady bugs buried inside . I released a container more instead. But what about the beetle poop ? I don't want any damn caterpillars tho. Last season I didn't wanna smoke caterpillar shit. Lost a lot. Looking good so far.

Thanks all you guys for being a cool bunch of forum members, honestly posting here does help my attitude. Maturity level has been growing , I hope to be a great grower in a couple more years. I'm going for the quality first. Then quantity.

One love yall


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Romulan is a beast!


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 30, 2014)

buds are getting bigger by the day these are poison warps and a sea dragon nice early strains for this climate and are mold resistant


----------



## zest (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 30, 2014)

That's why I live for this time of year around here!! Keep the porn coming!

Still loving this little Ms Universe pheno of Caramel Candy Kush.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 30, 2014)

TWS said:


> The Wells , My stomping grounds.
> Spangler is my Fav High desert. Johnsons is an hour away.


That you ? Man looks sick. My bro in law used to race, but he got to tall. My ass- shit I was a city boy and my dad didn't teach me a damn thing. 
Maybe that comment is to depressing, none the less I'm feeling to damn good  Don't know why all of a sudden I'm feeling all this damn love? HAHAHA



EDIT: @Smidge34 it's crazy because like 2 years ago I would stare at weed porn all day, for so long! The wife would be all "WTF YOU LOOKING AT! WHO YOU TALKING TOO!" 

I would just tilt my phone and show her. She thought I was crazy. Basically, I stop watching midget porn and started on the damn weed porn . OCD MUCH?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 30, 2014)

zest said:


>


SICK SHOT OF THE MOMENT ...this thread does move fast!


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 30, 2014)

Lol. I preferred Little white chicks and black dudes, haha. Then I found RIU.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 30, 2014)

youngDee said:


> Quick question fellas, I found like 14 caterpillars on my buds, im so upset! I had to gently pull the buds from stem to pick them out, do you guys think they will heal from the caterpillars? I got one thats about 4 weeks from harvest and im hoping the buds still swell up.


IDK if it's to late, but my experience was that I had to check day after day AFTER I HAD ALREADY THOUGHT I GOTTEM ALL. I pulled like almost 10 last season, but from 4 plants. What messed me up was I didn't keep a set schedule to spray. Prevention is what it's all about. But after I did rid of all caterpillars, i was left with lots of pillar shit. Lots of it. That's what killed me. It rotted and dry, crusted away all the bud. Nasty! I suggest you clean out that shit and/or clip the really bad areas out. my 2 cents

@Smidge34 CTFU MUNCHKIN LAND : ENTER THE PINK PALACE - that's a good title


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 30, 2014)

zest said:


>


My vote for "picture of the day" so far. That mantis must be getting high as fuck sitting there.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 30, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Romulan is a beast!


Great picture of both of you.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 30, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> My vote for "picture of the day" so far. That mantis must be getting high as fuck sitting there.
> TMB-


Look at the height on Wooten's buds, they have to be at least 10feet tall...but the mantis is kinda sexy..... tough call.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 30, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Great picture of both of you.


Thanks, yea this thing is 10 - 12 ' tall lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Aug 30, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> That you ? Man looks sick. My bro in law used to race, but he got to tall. My ass- shit I was a city boy and my dad didn't teach me a damn thing.
> Maybe that comment is to depressing, none the less I'm feeling to damn good  Don't know why all of a sudden I'm feeling all this damn love? HAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...




No that's not me. I started riding late in the game of life , I have to go to work and can't be busted up , jumping scares the shit out of me. My balls aren't big enough. lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 30, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> My vote for "picture of the day" so far. That mantis must be getting high as fuck sitting there.
> TMB-


 Defintley a nominee for sure. It's getting tougher every week . Would someone like to take over for a week.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 30, 2014)

TWS said:


> Defintley a nominee for sure. It's getting tougher every week . Would someone like to take over for a week.


You are doing a fantastic job, TWS. Some people are irreplaceable.


----------



## TWS (Aug 30, 2014)

The green house is filling in.





Blue Heron.







MK ultra




The Pie !



 some Porn .


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 30, 2014)

How long does bud worm season last? Hate this MF's Yes I am spraying with BT now and I have picked a few off before they ate too much.. Here are some eggs on the underside of the leaves..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2014)

Farm life....
Everything is just starting to flower...


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 30, 2014)

Looking good jj


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 30, 2014)

This season the steaks have never been higher.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 30, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Farm life....
> Everything is just starting to flower...
> View attachment 3242432
> View attachment 3242433


Looking so green, healthy and humongous.
Wow, it just gets better every visit.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2014)

I hear that the milk and cheese is great too


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Looking so green, healthy and humongous.
> Wow, it just gets better every visit.


Thanks Did you spot Diesel?....


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 30, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Farm life....
> Everything is just starting to flower...
> View attachment 3242432
> View attachment 3242433


Outstanding jj.....outstanding!  
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Looking good jj


Thanks, the some of the greenhouse plants had nearly hit the roof at 14', the tops have been pulled over & the spires you see in the picture grew from that & may hit the roof again before it's over...


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 30, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Thanks Did you spot Diesel?....


No. One of the lumps under the trees?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2014)

I know your first instinct will be to get on a ladder JJ - just say no! hehe


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I know your first instinct will be to get on a ladder JJ - just say no! hehe


They won't let me near a ladder out there..lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> No. One of the lumps under the trees?


he's right up front in the greenhouse picture....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Outstanding jj.....outstanding!
> TMB-


I took "The Boss" from the farm down to meet Nuggs today, at Nuggs....Now that was a meeting of the minds....
An afternoon I won't soon forget


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 30, 2014)

***Ladder Safety Awarness Month**
*


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 30, 2014)

doublejj said:


> They won't let me near a ladder out there..lol


About time someone put a leash on your ass!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> About time someone put a leash n your ass!
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3242484


Ah...it wouldn't be the first rope I've slipped. lol....."Who let the dog out?!"....


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 30, 2014)

Found me a preying mantis moved him to his new home in the garden, he/she went to work asap I'm lovin it, so I got me a situation which I never had a problem till now got a hole that is just pathetic on draining I believe underneath there is a current of water or something but anyways showed mag deficient tried to correct and now all leaves are drooped is there anything beside letting it dry? I don't wanna see any of my babies die any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## TWS (Aug 30, 2014)

Pic of the day


----------



## TWS (Aug 30, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


----------



## jbird74 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Aug 31, 2014)

My plants think fall is coming, me, too. One of my trees is losing its leaves and for the first time since May, I think, I'm going to put a sweatshirt on to feed Matisse. I can't wait til Halloween because everything will be harvested by then and I will be footloose and fancy free.
Good morning.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My plants think fall is coming, me, too. One of my trees is losing its leaves and for the first time since May, I think, I'm going to put a sweatshirt on to feed Matisse. I can't wait til Halloween because everything will be harvested by then and I will be footloose and fancy free.
> Good morning.  View attachment 3242734


Longest 2 months of the year coming up....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 31, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Longest 2 months of the year coming up....


I can't even imagine but being a 'recovering' Catholic I am going to offer up those next two months of anxiety, stress and torment for any of my past sins. Baby steps.  
Cherry Pie


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2014)

I'll be making more trips out to the farm now. Spend more time out there as the season progresses. Security will become a big issue in the coming weeks....we must be diligent....good luck everybody.....


----------



## 757growin (Aug 31, 2014)

All that traveling... who's watching the carport.. dont forget about those sexy ladies doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2014)

757growin said:


> All that traveling... who's watching the carport.. dont forget about those sexy ladies doublejj


You've got to pick your battles bro....I did a 'Risk/Reward' assessment......& I'm heading for the farm...lol


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 31, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My plants think fall is coming, me, too. One of my trees is losing its leaves and for the first time since May, I think, I'm going to put a sweatshirt on to feed Matisse. I can't wait til Halloween because everything will be harvested by then and I will be footloose and fancy free.
> Good morning.  View attachment 3242734


I get geese flying over in the evenings to let me know it's fall 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Aug 31, 2014)

Morning everyone.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2014)

There are some fancy grows on RIU this season.....


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 31, 2014)

or is this one more fitting for this time of year.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> or is this one more fitting for this time of year.


Where do I get one of those hats?!....


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 31, 2014)

I really shouldn't smoke as much as I do when going out to gather supplies, I forget things. I really need to start making a list and then remember to take it with me. 
I did remember the eclairs.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 31, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I really shouldn't smoke as much as I do when going out to gather supplies, I forget things. I really need to start making a list and then remember to take it with me.
> I did remember the eclairs.


I would be lost without 3x5 index cards, lol.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 31, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I would be lost without 3x5 index cards, lol.


Those are good..I have a bunch of pads of postems... I'll start sticking them on my purse. I'm going out again, 2morrow. :-\


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 31, 2014)

I got a lunar phase calendar. Anybody uses them? Came in quite handy, twas about to harvest when I got it.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 31, 2014)

Next full moon, Sept 8. I'm harvesting Blue Dream the next morning.


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2014)

a little update on my little girls...everything but the seedlings are flowering now. Not too funky yet, but I get a whiff every now and then. I wish the seedlings would hurry up and show sex. Just did a Fruit Tree oil spray this morning. Whiteflies are starting to get outta hand. Little fuckers. Wont get me again. Fed them with Maxsea bloom.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 31, 2014)

fumble said:


> View attachment 3243039 View attachment 3243040 View attachment 3243042 View attachment 3243043 View attachment 3243044 View attachment 3243045 View attachment 3243048 View attachment 3243050 View attachment 3243051 View attachment 3243052  a little update on my little girls...everything but the seedlings are flowering now. Not too funky yet, but I get a whiff every now and then. I wish the seedlings would hurry up and show sex. Just did a Fruit Tree oil spray this morning. Whiteflies are starting to get outta hand. Little fuckers. Wont get me again. Fed them with Maxsea bloom.


Looks so healthy and tidy. I remember white flies going for my hibiscus, little bastards. I hate bugs.


----------



## zest (Aug 31, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks to all of those who've been liking my pics so far this season. Here are a couple more shots from yesterday 

















Micky Kush end of week 4











Space Candy (space bomb x cotton candy kush)






Timewreck end of week 4


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Looks so healthy and tidy. I remember white flies going for my hibiscus, little bastards. I hate bugs.


thanks S'manta  My first year growing, white flies decimated my Green Ribbon.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2014)

fumble said:


> View attachment 3243039 View attachment 3243040 View attachment 3243042 View attachment 3243043 View attachment 3243044 View attachment 3243045 View attachment 3243048 View attachment 3243050 View attachment 3243051 View attachment 3243052  a little update on my little girls...everything but the seedlings are flowering now. Not too funky yet, but I get a whiff every now and then. I wish the seedlings would hurry up and show sex. Just did a Fruit Tree oil spray this morning. Whiteflies are starting to get outta hand. Little fuckers. Wont get me again. Fed them with Maxsea bloom.


Fancy!....
I'm love'n your garden this year fumble.... it just keeps getting better..


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi guys and gals. Unfortunately I've had to harvest a little early on some. I was hoping I'd have two that were fully mature when I got home but that's not the case. I have to chop them because I can't risk them getting mold while I'm gone for the next three weeks. @Kygiacomo here's your whiffle bat comparison lol.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 31, 2014)

one week in flower and Miss Master K is plumping up a little. got some Maxsea 3-20-20 after seeing someone here said they used it. Guy at the Hrydo store says that is the best.. it amazes me that the pistols can stay so white when its 100 deg. and full sun.


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 31, 2014)

fumble said:


> thanks S'manta  My first year growing, white flies decimated my Green Ribbon.


I have almost swarms of dragonflies and I think between them, my damselflies and my lady bugs they are looking out for me. I hope so. Spraying with BT tonight cause I don't trust those bud worms.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 31, 2014)

Are any of you guys still folliar feeding? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 31, 2014)

fumble said:


> View attachment 3243039 View attachment 3243040 View attachment 3243042 View attachment 3243043 View attachment 3243044 View attachment 3243045 View attachment 3243048 View attachment 3243050 View attachment 3243051 View attachment 3243052  a little update on my little girls...everything but the seedlings are flowering now. Not too funky yet, but I get a whiff every now and then. I wish the seedlings would hurry up and show sex. Just did a Fruit Tree oil spray this morning. Whiteflies are starting to get outta hand. Little fuckers. Wont get me again. Fed them with Maxsea bloom.


I thought it was just my area. The whiteflies are everywhere down here. The drivd thru at taco bell. Walmart parking lot lol. Everywhere. I applied bayer citrus fruit and vegetable as soon as Identified them. I just hope my seedlings can pull through. Sucks because they are too young for pesticides so they gonna have to fend for theirselves. The strong will survive lol. Your garden looks awesome. I wish I could borrow your green thumb lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 31, 2014)

@mwooten102 I stopped because I got lazy. I might start back up on the vegging plants. Fish emulsion+ protekt every morning, and plain water rinse every evening and seaweed extract added to the mix once a week. I stop foliar feeding when I have dime sized buds forming usually.


----------



## TWS (Aug 31, 2014)

zest said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to all of those who've been liking my pics so far this season. Here are a couple more shots from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pics ! Wall paper material


----------



## TWS (Aug 31, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Hi guys and gals. Unfortunately I've had to harvest a little early on some. I was hoping I'd have two that were fully mature when I got home but that's not the case. I have to chop them because I can't risk them getting mold while I'm gone for the next three weeks. @Kygiacomo here's your whiffle bat comparison lol.View attachment 3243093View attachment 3243095


 Ughhhhhh ? that things huge !


----------



## TWS (Aug 31, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I really shouldn't smoke as much as I do when going out to gather supplies, I forget things. I really need to start making a list and then remember to take it with me.
> I did remember the eclairs.



We'll call it a blonde moment.


----------



## TWS (Aug 31, 2014)

fumble said:


> View attachment 3243039 View attachment 3243040 View attachment 3243042 View attachment 3243043 View attachment 3243044 View attachment 3243045 View attachment 3243048 View attachment 3243050 View attachment 3243051 View attachment 3243052  a little update on my little girls...everything but the seedlings are flowering now. Not too funky yet, but I get a whiff every now and then. I wish the seedlings would hurry up and show sex. Just did a Fruit Tree oil spray this morning. Whiteflies are starting to get outta hand. Little fuckers. Wont get me again. Fed them with Maxsea bloom.



Fumble has a Turvy going on ! 

Is it just my PC or are the pictures hard to open for anyone else ?


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 31, 2014)

TWS said:


> Ughhhhhh ? that things huge !


 Thanks! Lol ya it really is, every time I walk into the garage to hang some more branches I just sort of stare at it for a few minutes before leaving to trim more..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 31, 2014)

TWS said:


> Fumble has a Turvy going on !
> 
> Is it just my PC or are the pictures hard to open for anyone else ?


I have a high speed internet connection and sometimes when opening thumbnails on this site it takes for ever to load and sometimes they never load..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 31, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Hi guys and gals. Unfortunately I've had to harvest a little early on some. I was hoping I'd have two that were fully mature when I got home but that's not the case. I have to chop them because I can't risk them getting mold while I'm gone for the next three weeks. @Kygiacomo here's your whiffle bat comparison lol.View attachment 3243093View attachment 3243095



That is one bodacious bud !! 
Is this off the plant you posted pics. Of while ago in Florida or am I confused??


----------



## Thomasgreen80 (Aug 31, 2014)

TWS said:


> Thanks for sharing.


 Glad you liked it TWS


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 31, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I have almost swarms of dragonflies and I think between them, my damselflies and my lady bugs they are looking out for me. I hope so. Spraying with BT tonight cause I don't trust those bud worms.


What's your bat population like Sam?
This is my 6th grow season and only 1 year did I have any kind of worms (2 years ago) on my plants. It was just 10-12 on all the plants total that season.
I have a large population of bats on the property that do a GREAT job on keeping the flying bug population down. I watch for worms, but never an issue here.
I only spray twice a year with Bonide Eight insect control, once mid June, and once the first week of August. I keep a close watch for invasions, if one occurs I do a organic home recipe. I try to avoid spraying anything on my buds. I just don't like spraying products from a bottle on something I'm smoking.
So I guess what I'm getting to is, you may not need to spray nothing if mother nature is helping out.\
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Aug 31, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> What's your bat population like Sam?
> This is my 6th grow season and only 1 year did I have any kind of worms (2 years ago) on my plants. It was just 10-12 on all the plants total that season.
> I have a large population of bats on the property that do a GREAT job on keeping the flying bug population down. I watch for worms, but never an issue here.
> I only spray twice a year with Bonide Eight insect control, once mid June, and once the first week of August. I keep a close watch for invasions, if one occurs I do a organic home recipe. I try to avoid spraying anything on my buds. I just don't like spraying products from a bottle on something I'm smoking.
> ...


Or you can wait to long to spray.. then It's to late...:'(


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 31, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I thought it was just my area. The whiteflies are everywhere down here. The drivd thru at taco bell. Walmart parking lot lol. Everywhere. I applied bayer citrus fruit and vegetable as soon as Identified them. I just hope my seedlings can pull through. Sucks because they are too young for pesticides so they gonna have to fend for theirselves. The strong will survive lol. Your garden looks awesome. I wish I could borrow your green thumb lol.


I had a few white flies on my zucchini but have never had any on my pot. The place I see them the most is on my neighbors citrus trees... I spray those fuckers with the fogger from over the fence lol. My problem here is caterpillars and mites... though this year I've been ontop of the pillar problem so it's mainly the mites. They grow alot of corn around here and the dairymen make silage out of it so they let the mites infest and suck every bit of moisture out to keep down shipping costs


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 31, 2014)

We do have bats but I did find a bud worm, once.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 31, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> That is one bodacious bud !!
> Is this off the plant you posted pics. Of while ago in Florida or am I confused??


 Thanks, I just wish she could have had even like 5 more days. I have been posting pics of her here but she nowhere near Florida .


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 31, 2014)

*Bottom of the barrel, Time to break out the "emergency ounces"*
It's that time of year that the "pot jar" runs dry and it's time to break out the 2 emergency ounces. 
*Bottom of the barrel*.


*SR-71 Purple Kush "emergency ounce"*
 
*Mad Purps "Emergency Ounce"*
 
*Last years scissor/glove hash*


That should hold me over until mid "Croptober"
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 31, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> *Bottom of the barrel, Time to break out the "emergency ounces"*
> It's that time of year that the "pot jar" runs dry and it's time to break out the 2 emergency ounces.
> *Bottom of the barrel*.
> View attachment 3243259
> ...


Good idea,,,emergency stash.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 31, 2014)

That wouldn't last me a month and a half. Lols glad you got it tmb.

Did you just soak ur gloves and let evaporate toget the hash?


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Fancy!....
> I'm love'n your garden this year fumble.... it just keeps getting better..


Thanks JJ  It isn't what I had planned, but it is turning out pretty decent...next year will be better 




FresnoFarmer said:


> I thought it was just my area. The whiteflies are everywhere down here. The drivd thru at taco bell. Walmart parking lot lol. Everywhere. I applied bayer citrus fruit and vegetable as soon as Identified them. I just hope my seedlings can pull through. Sucks because they are too young for pesticides so they gonna have to fend for theirselves. The strong will survive lol. Your garden looks awesome. I wish I could borrow your green thumb lol.


Thank you Fresno  I haaate those damned little winged devils. I hope your little ones make it for you. I think you can use Neem on the little ones? I have dunked clones in it before.


TWS said:


> Fumble has a Turvy going on !
> 
> Is it just my PC or are the pictures hard to open for anyone else ?


Haha! Yes sir I do  If all goes as I pictured it, I should have a turvy full of kolas!

...woo hoo!! look what I learned how to do lol...multi quote! doing big things here


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> *Bottom of the barrel, Time to break out the "emergency ounces"*
> It's that time of year that the "pot jar" runs dry and it's time to break out the 2 emergency ounces.
> *Bottom of the barrel*.
> View attachment 3243259
> ...


mmmmm...SR-71  slurp


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 31, 2014)

757growin said:


> That wouldn't last me a month and a half. Lols glad you got it tmb.
> 
> Did you just soak ur gloves and let evaporate toget the hash?


Scraped and rolled off the gloves.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 31, 2014)

fumble said:


> mmmmm...SR-71  slurp


I 100% agree! 
TMB-


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice stash. Would last me and wife a week and a half.....maybe 2. Looks like some fire for sure. Lets hope this year is even better


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 31, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice stash. Would last me and wife a week and a half.....maybe 2. Looks like some fire for sure. Lets hope this year is even better


An ounce a week?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> An ounce a week?


and?.....?


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 31, 2014)

doublejj said:


> and?.....?


The thought of rolling an ounce a week is mind boggling. %-)


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh yeah, me and my girl go can easily thru half ounce a day. Usually we dab to conserve on smoking all our weed tho.
She doesn't like edibles so we smoke/vape a lot


----------



## S'Manta (Aug 31, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Oh yeah, me and my girl go can easily thru half ounce a day. Usually we dab to conserve on smoking all our weed tho.
> She doesn't like edibles so we smoke/vape a lot


I always thought I was maybe not a heavy user but I do stay high all day, everyday and I maybe smoke 3 joints a day. Guess I'm a lightweight.


----------



## shynee mac (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 31, 2014)

So if I veg these plants in my greenhouse until they are 4 feet tall will they end up around 6 foot?


----------



## shynee mac (Aug 31, 2014)

today


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2014)

Tidy garden Fumble!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice @shynee mac 

Here are mine. I am on the fence about vegging them anther 20 days. I think they would end up around the same height anyway but be more bushy and have more budsites stacked if vegged longer. I just dont want them getting too big.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 31, 2014)

zest said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to all of those who've been liking my pics so far this season. Here are a couple more shots from yesterday


I'm sure you been told this, but you need your own thread next year! Excellent grow Zest, Very tidy.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 31, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice stash. Would last me and wife a week and a half.....maybe 2. Looks like some fire for sure. Lets hope this year is even better


I'm an only smoker in my house (thank god). I sometimes "wake and bake" , but more often than not I wait until the evenings to smoke. If I'm getting stoned during the day shit don't get done. I have sleeping issues, so I use MJ to help with my sleeping problems.
I like getting stoned, if I'm smoking all day, every day I'm just getting high and not stoned.
So if I smoke more then a couple grams that's rare.
Also that SR-71 PK is very strong weed, that helps.
TMB-


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

Sweet dreams TMB!


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2014)

pic of the day ,


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 1, 2014)

buds are doing good


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

My dog was barking her ass off .. I get up, grab my shotgun and head for the back door. I quietly open the back door, flip on the lights and there is a coyote looking around..... It took off and now I am wide awake. Looking into my crystal ball, I see a nap in my future.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My dog was barking her ass off .. I get up, grab my shotgun and head for the back door. I quietly open the back door, flip on the lights and there is a coyote looking around..... It took off and now I am wide awake. Looking into my crystal ball, I see a nap in my future.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

But I did not shoot the deputy.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

Look......


----------



## shynee mac (Sep 1, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice @shynee mac
> 
> Here are mine. I am on the fence about vegging them anther 20 days. I think they would end up around the same height anyway but be more bushy and have more budsites stacked if vegged longer. I just dont want them getting too big.
> View attachment 3243417


as long as you have somewhere to finish them if the weather gets crazy. if not, id let them flower. my clones were getting 18/6 until the day before yesterday so I believe im looking at a October harvest and then a small November harvest. by the time im done drying and curing, I'll be ready to start clones for febuary/march out door


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Look......
> View attachment 3243628



Do you have a leash for that thing. He's big enough to take for a walk.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> Do you have a leash for that thing. He's big enough to take for a walk.


He/she is a gift from the ganja gods.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 1, 2014)

Heading out to SF for the day and snapped these before I go.
 
Fireballs short
 

Sunset the other day.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> pic of the day ,
> 
> 
> Glad you like it..


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2014)

wish I was gifted one . I bought some eggs last year late in the season and it got to cold and they never hatched. I saved them in a safe spot hoping they would hatch this year and they never did.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Look......
> View attachment 3243628


What's his name?.....lol


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

Third time is the charm.....
Bubba Kush. Purple leaves, normal? Cooler nights? A deficiency?


----------



## 757growin (Sep 1, 2014)

Sonic screwdriver by tga


----------



## Kygiacomo (Sep 1, 2014)

looking good fellas..my blue dream,delahaze and dinafem diseal are gonna be my biggest producers it appears..im writeing a review for female seed company bc i have beeen talking to a guy named alex and they have the higest customer serivce of any direct breeder i have ever dealt with..simply amazeing u email them today and within a few hours they email u back and anwser your questions..i love breeders like that


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Third time is the charm.....
> Bubba Kush. Purple leaves, normal? Cooler nights? A deficiency?
> View attachment 3243794


I've seen bubba kush with purple leaves before. I think it carries that trait. It probably is the cooler nights bringing it out.
My GSC indoors didn't show purple until late in flower(week 6-9)but outdoors the same plant is purpling at about week 3.

I'd say its genetic & environment before I say deficiencies. That bubba looks very healthy btw


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> I've seen bubba kush with purple leaves before. I think it carries that trait. It probably is the cooler nights bringing it out.
> My face indoors didn't show purple until late in flower(week 6-9)but outdoors the same plant is purpling at about week 3.
> 
> I'd say its genetics before I say deficiencies. That bubba looks very healthy btw


Thanks, she's always been healthy, lush and green. She is developing huge buds. Thanks, Kush, I'll relax, now.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2014)

I've had plants that showed little color indoors & turned deep purple outdoors....I can't say I've seen a purple Bubba, but I'm not saying they don't exist.....that's a great looking plant either way...


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 1, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I am in Riverside County.. My plan is to retire in the Florida keys in about 10 years, I have been vacationing in the keys since 96 and I just feel so at home there. Plan is to open up a little nursery and sell tropical plants, who knows by then the entire country may be able to legal grow and I cans sell some clones and seedlings along with my palms


Hands up for Riverside County!! Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 1, 2014)

mwine87 said:


> Hands up for Riverside County!! Glad I'm not the only one.


I think we have a great climate for growing, hot summer days with cool nights and the smog acts as a natural shade cloth by blocking some of the sun LOL
I moved here in 1986 and the smog has gotten much better.. It is sept. 1 and I can see the mountains, years ago we never saw them all summer long..
So what are you growing, if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 1, 2014)

The weather has been really nice. My plants have been enjoying the heat, they get shade in the hottest part of the day and don't fry. I'm growing out some seeds I got from a friend, some Lemon Kush and something else. I put them outside in April, started showing sex on the summer soltice this year. 6 total, but they are not maturing at the same rate. I'll be pulling buds into October, I think.

No pics though, my windows phone doesn't like to use the RIU app.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 1, 2014)

mwine87 said:


> The weather has been really nice. My plants have been enjoying the heat, they get shade in the hottest part of the day and don't fry. I'm growing out some seeds I got from a friend, some Lemon Kush and something else. I put them outside in April, started showing sex on the summer soltice this year. 6 total, but they are not maturing at the same rate. I'll be pulling buds into October, I think.
> 
> No pics though, my windows phone doesn't like to use the RIU app.


Here is my Master Kush and Bubba Kush.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 1, 2014)

if anyone would like to come along for the journey, here is the link to my grow from seed that I was gifted from a very nice RIU member
included is Jurple, Jillanje, Malmo, and Blue dream x unknown male. I did ask the person who gifted the seeds to me if it was okay to post a grow journal and was told post away! 

https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/flkeys1.875279/


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Romulan X Timewreck my first breeding project.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Romulan X Timewreck my first breeding project.


Looks like a keeper. Congratulations and good luck in future breedings.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 1, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> if anyone would like to come along for the journey, here is the link to my grow from seed that I was gifted from a very nice RIU member
> included is Jurple, Jillanje, Malmo, and Blue dream x unknown male.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/flkeys1.875279/


 It says I don't have permission to view your journal.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 1, 2014)

mwine87 said:


> It says I don't have permission to view your journal.


strange, other people are viewing it. I don't have it set to private, not even sure I can do that..

try again and let me know.. This is my first journal on RIU so maybe I have set something up wrong?


----------



## gwailo (Sep 1, 2014)

This is my second grow, she's getting very bushy and flowering nicely.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2014)

This sunrise picture reminded me of this song....


----------



## doubletake (Sep 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> BP pulled me over on the way home one time on a boys weekend only. He asked if I had a card, I didn't. He just made me dump my stash. A brand new eigth of Killer Obama. A buddy of mine got rolled up at the Blue in for Wax. He went to El Centro. lol


Haha damn that sucks yep that's where I was well pulled into the blue in. Hah other then them it's a blast out there ha.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

doublejj said:


> This sunrise picture reminded me of this song....


That's my view feeding my horse. I've named it, Nipple Hill. It is my favorite time of day.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 1, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I think we have a great climate for growing, hot summer days with cool nights and the smog acts as a natural shade cloth by blocking some of the sun LOL
> I moved here in 1986 and the smog has gotten much better.. It is sept. 1 and I can see the mountains, years ago we never saw them all summer long..
> So what are you growing, if you don't mind me asking??


I grew up in the L.A. area, next to City of Industry in the San Gabriel valley, (I'm 50 now) and when I was a kid during the summers we would walk to the high school swimming pool. Pay a quarter to swim for 2 hours. We'd walk home from the pool, half mile, and by the time we got home our lungs would be so polluted by the smog in the air that it hurt to breath. My mom and dad had a window A/C in their room, she'd put us in the room to try and detox our lungs. Hell we'd just play outside for awhile and get the same lung hurting effect. We never seen the San Gabriel mountains during the summer, always obscured by the smog. A storm would roll through, clear the air, and it would be surprising to see how close the mountains were. That was 40+ years ago, the air quality standards have greatly improved since then. Hell I remember having "smog alerts" back then.
Breath clean,
TMB-


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I grew up in the L.A. area, San Gabriel valley, (I'm 50 now) and when I was a kid during the summers we would walk to the high school swimming pool. Pay a quarter to swim for 2 hours. We'd walk home from the pool, half mile, and by the time we got home our lungs would be so polluted by the smog in the air that it hurt to breath. My mom and dad had a window A/C in their room, she'd put us in the room to try and detox our lungs. Hell we'd just play outside for awhile and get the same lung hurting effect. We never seen the San Gabriel mountains during the summer, always obscured by the smog. A storm would roll through, clear the air, and it would be surprising to see how close the mountains were. That was 40+ years ago, the air quality standards have greatly improved since then. Hell I remember having "smog alerts" back then.
> Breath clean,
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3243886


Yep, when I first moved here I worked outside and half way into the day it hurt to take a deep breath.. Thank god I was born and grew up in Portland Oregon, so in my younger days I was not exposed to smog


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 1, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Yep, when I first moved here I worked outside and half way into the day it hurt to take a deep breath.. Thank god I was born and grew up in Portland Oregon, so in my younger days I was not exposed to smog


I'm sure I'll die from lung related issues, or some kind of cancer. I've been in the Sierra Nevada's and their foothills since 1987 (oops Santa Cruz for 6 years too), I'm hoping that will extend my life a bit!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> That's my view feeding my horse. I've named it, Nipple Hill. It is my favorite time of day.


ask any Vietnam vet about "Titty Mtn" .....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2014)

..


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 1, 2014)

doublejj said:


> ..


LMAO...Why we posting this video jj?
Are we having STD issues?......LOL
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> LMAO...Why we posting this video jj?
> Are we having STD issues?......LOL
> TMB-


No...it came up during a search for "Titty Mtn Vietnam"....lol......and I had to laugh out loud at the guy running to the Medic...


----------



## Kygiacomo (Sep 1, 2014)

#1,2 is the blue dream 1 week difference #3,4 cherry bomb,5 is purple og kush 6 is fruity chronic juice..im really impressed with delicious..does anyone know if sweet seeds,dinafem and delicious are all owned by same people?


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Tidy garden Fumble!


Thanks Mo


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 1, 2014)

My morning view.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> My morning view.


That is quite the view, mwooten....


----------



## youngDee (Sep 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> The buds will be ok and still swell. You might try spraying some spinosad or BT to help and check them every day now. Shoulda been spraying all ready but just keep an eye out and you should be ok.


Ok, is it safe to spray in flowering? My buds are already pretty big and I would hate to make myself sick with insecticides lol.... BTW thanks for the help you guys


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

doublejj said:


> ask any Vietnam vet about "Titty Mtn" .....
> View attachment 3243891


You're the only Vietnam vet I know.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> You're the only Vietnam vet I know.


come to the BBQ....there should be several......but anyway Titty Mtn was a well know navigational landmark you could see from almost everwhere in south Vietnam...if you do a search you'll see several pictures and read several refrences to it in Vietnam war stories...but I digress..


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

@mwooten102 - Clean setup you have there! Why is a pear floating in the air?


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 1, 2014)

*Nuggs Update-*
Talked to Nuggs just a bit ago to see if he still needs me to come up to help him out on his greenhouse film. He told me no, that he was still fighting his Thrips issues, but now he thinks it's either broad mites or Russett mites (not sure if that's the correct name)? He wants to thank TWS for pointing him in that direction. He said TWS went from farmer to Master gardener in his eyes. Lets hope he can win this battle.
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> #1,2 is the blue dream 1 week difference #3,4 cherry bomb,5 is purple og kush 6 is fruity chronic juice..im really impressed with delicious..does anyone know if sweet seeds,dinafem and delicious are all owned by same people?View attachment 3243924 View attachment 3243925 View attachment 3243926 View attachment 3243927 View attachment 3243929 View attachment 3243930



Your Purps is sure purple.


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2014)

youngDee said:


> Ok, is it safe to spray in flowering? My buds are already pretty big and I would hate to make myself sick with insecticides lol.... BTW thanks for the help you guys


 Yes up to the day but I don't advise that. It is an organic bacteria and the sun will degrade so spraying once a week keeps up. Spinosad is another same type of worm and pest organic pesticide .


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

doublejj said:


> come to the BBQ....there should be several......but anyway Titty Mtn was a well know navigational landmark you could see from almost everwhere in south Vietnam...if you do a search you'll see several pictures and read several refrences to it in Vietnam war stories...but I digress..


I'm not on the 'definitely' attending list?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm not on the 'definitely' attending list?


well yeah!....but I can't make you show up......you have to do that...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

Nothing could keep me away.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2014)

Any wonder why this was 'Pussy Mtn'?....


P.S. You can see where the GI's minds were....


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> *Nuggs Update-*
> Talked to Nuggs just a bit ago to see if he still needs me to come up to help him out on his greenhouse film. He told me no, that he was still fighting his Thrips issues, but now he thinks it's either broad mites or Russett mites (not sure if that's the correct name)? He wants to thank TWS for pointing him in that direction. He said TWS went from farmer to Master gardener in his eyes. Lets hope he can win this battle.
> TMB-


 Nice to hear the compliment , still not an OG though . lol Man I have had just about every bug you can in some sort of fashion. Never Broad mites though. They make reqular mites seem like a cake walk.

I hope that's not what he has. Thrips are pretty easy to cure and the signs of them show leaf trails and they are a white long bug, tiny of course...

Russet or Broad mites effect only new growth and bud sites. The are nearly microscopic and tend to stay in new shoots and at the junction of branch to stem . They will show under developing flowers, dead pistils and curled new leaf growth.

They are new pest problem going around. IC mag has a great thread on them.

Im sorry to say that they are quite devastating and need a heavy mitacide to cure.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 1, 2014)

Some crappy shots of just harvested micro OG Kush. The whole room smells real nice.


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2014)

It's got a hairy patch ?


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Sep 1, 2014)

Here's the Kandy Kush 
and my two biggest from a afar never measured but i would say close to the 9 -10 ft mark


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 1, 2014)

Super silver haze. Is better than the bud i got the seeds from. I think the guy didnt give a shit about a cure. But I do.

Alien leaf lol.


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2014)

That's a cool leaf Never seen that before. Your SSH looks great. Smell ? I have a couple packs of F-5's SSH I would like to get to. I grew it once before from clone. Loved the smell and flower but was a finicky feeder and conasuer type yield.


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Sep 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> Nice to hear the compliment , still not an OG though . lol Man I have had just about every bug you can in some sort of fashion. Never Broad mites though. They make reqular mites seem like a cake walk.
> 
> I hope that's not what he has. Thrips are pretty easy to cure and the signs of them show leaf trails and they are a white long bug, tiny of course...
> 
> ...


Russest mites hit the ranch I was living on last year bad. Pretty much everyone on Rancho got effected in some way. We got lucky but my buddies used some type of sulfur to get rid of them.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2014)

are you sending me a scratch and sniff ?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> That's a cool leaf Never seen that before. Your SSH looks great. Smell ? I have a couple packs of F-5's SSH I would like to get to. I grew it once before from clone. Loved the smell and flower but was a finicky feeder and conasuer type yield.


Smell is sweet and.....hazy lol. Hard to explain because it is so unique. Yield was low. And terrible bag appeal. Definitely a strain to be grown by somebody who appreciates a classic sativa dominant strain. I would like to grow critical ssh one day. I had a pheno that had dense frosty sticky buds. Looked like a poster bud for cssh. After all these sativas I want to run some kushes again. And maybe some gdp's again.


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2014)

That's exactly how I would describe the smell. The bag appeal was there.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Smell is sweet and.....hazy lol. Hard to explain because it is so unique. Yield was low. And terrible bag appeal. Definitely a strain to be grown by somebody who appreciates a classic sativa dominant strain. I would like to grow critical ssh one day. I had a pheno that had dense frosty sticky buds. Looked like a poster bud for cssh. After all these sativas I want to run some kushes again. And maybe some gdp's again.


Critical ssh? I like the looks of Alien Leaf plant, what is it?


----------



## charface (Sep 1, 2014)

Outdoor project Im working on with a friend. 
Buds are starting to set and everything is looking good.
blue dream
pitbull
chem99
Cherry pie/gsc
cant remember if thata it or not.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 1, 2014)

If I had a single bush like that I'd run out of space to hang my clothes to dry


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 1, 2014)

Here couple of my girls


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2014)

doublejj said:


> This sunrise picture reminded me of this song....


 that's the biggest nipple ive ever seen


----------



## charface (Sep 1, 2014)

Should have hit this thread earlier. Gonna take a while to look at it all.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2014)

doublejj said:


> come to the BBQ....there should be several......but anyway Titty Mtn was a well know navigational landmark you could see from almost everwhere in south Vietnam...if you do a search you'll see several pictures and read several refrences to it in Vietnam war stories...but I digress..


 I know more than a handful of vets at my local RSL...I still take my hat off when entering their dig for a beer.Not enough young ppl know that respect anymore


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> My morning view.


 so clean n green mwooten your killing it if u do this every year mate!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> My morning view.


 have you tried growing chillis in a smart pot before?


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 1, 2014)

Can't wait to get out of this place it's doing my head in...only 5 days left


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Put Bubba Kush in my raised bed this evening.. She was in a 5 gal that needed watering everyday so I decided to let her finish in the ground


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @mwooten102 - Clean setup you have there! Why is a pear floating in the air?


It's one of the smaller giant African bottle gourds I grew year before last.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> It's got a hairy patch ?


You got to remember, the Vietnam war was in the 60's.....that's what pussy looked like back then.....


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2014)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Here couple of my girls



impressive,


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2014)

doublejj said:


> You got to remember, the Vietnam war was in the 60's.....that's what pussy looked like back then.....


 That's what I was figuring... lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2014)

charface said:


> Outdoor project Im working on with a friend.
> Buds are starting to set and everything is looking good.
> blue dream
> pitbull
> ...


 very nice... is that back east ?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> impressive,


Blue dream how munch water you think it uses


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

Here is an update from the Mohican garden:

North Garden





Clone Cart




No pollen here hehe


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2014)

beautiful Mo


----------



## charface (Sep 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> very nice... is that back east ?


Pnw
Near portland oregon
but in washington.


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2014)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Blue dream how munch water you think it uses



15-20 gallons. sometimes twice a day when it's hot ?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> 15-20 gallons. sometimes twice a day when it's hot ?


Ya been using like 10 gallon a day been 75 here I thought I might be using to munch water


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 1, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> have you tried growing chillis in a smart pot before?


No, I've got chilies growing between the last row of herb and the gourds though. This is my first year growing tomatoes in the 30g smart pots... it's not working out so well I need better drainage lol


----------



## charface (Sep 1, 2014)

Edit.
I answered the wrong persons question.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is an update from the Mohican garden:
> 
> North Garden
> 
> ...


I love your eclectic garden, love that you use galvanized feed tubs. What is the tallish tree on the right with pink flowers..it looks like it has magnolia leaves.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

@fumble - thanks, it is actually pretty sad. I just run out and spray water as fast as I can and then I run back inside


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

@S'Manta - it is a plumeria with flowers that stay closed. I have another that is in a small pot that is a much better plant. I may just chuck the one in the trash can.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @S'Manta - it is a plumeria with flowers that stay closed. I have another that is in a small pot that is a much better plant. I may just chuck the one in the trash can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love plumeria, it smells so good. 
Thanks, Mo.... I think your garden is beautiful.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks - it is my happy place - even if it is as hot as an oven 

World's longest cat:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lmoore2680 (Sep 1, 2014)

Want to show off one of my girls just started flower


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

Here is some ginger finally starting to thrive:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @S'Manta - it is a plumeria with flowers that stay closed. I have another that is in a small pot that is a much better plant. I may just chuck the one in the trash can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just googled my plumeria flowers won't open up and found out there is a variety called shell plumeria and the flowers never open all the way.. Cool I learned something new today.. I wonder if that is what you have??


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

Good grief, why is there a sweater on the chair? Its too hot for sweaters...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is some ginger finally starting to thrive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has your ginger flowered? I have friends in Louisiana who grow ginger...another great smelling flower.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is some ginger finally starting to thrive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ginger is fucking spicy, I like


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is some ginger finally starting to thrive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mo-
I see we have the same painting skills....LOL
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Sep 1, 2014)

So just in the glass forum and there is fdd trying to hawk his glass.. how can a moderator use this site for his profit? Scandalous to say the least. Wtf


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 1, 2014)

Starting to prep my plots down here in the southern hemisphere  Another month and a half and Ill be puting my plants out. My line up this year is:

LSD
Panama
Panama DC
Taskenti landrace
Cotton candy (Maybe)


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 1, 2014)

757growin said:


> So just in the glass forum and there is fdd trying to hawk his glass.. how can a moderator use this site for his profit? Scandalous to say the least. Wtf


I liked this for making it known, not the content.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Critical ssh? I like the looks of Alien Leaf plant, what is it?


Bahia blackhead from kc brains has the alien growth lol. Ill take a pic of a more sativa dom pheno with 2 stalks splitting out of one. As if it was magically topped. Cssh is critical plus crossed with super silver haze. Huge dense buds with a nice ssh high from the jounals I have seen. Very quick flowering. I think the strain info is on delicious seeds site. One guy had like a 48 day pheno, pretty sick.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 1, 2014)

Good evening RIU, here's a couple shots of the plants I'm letting go another 3 weeks. 
Cheers!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

This is the longest I have ever gotten the ginger to live! I can't wait to see the flowers 

I have not painted in over 17 years. I make the kids do it now. I am old and frail and I might fall off of a ladder


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

Took a plant out of soil and stuck it back in the cloner:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

Here are the Plumeria flowers stuck in a pin frog:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

@BcDigger - keep taking pictures. You will be amazed at the changes over the next 3 weeks. How is the weather holding up?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

@Letstrip - didn't you grow some panama last season?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 1, 2014)

Cant wait till the season is over, I will just watch all the southern hemisphere grows and smoke and relax lol. I really want my outdoor plot to finish up sooner. I am not too worried about tne greenhouses. The outdoor plot is the furthest from the house and has the biggest buds and plants. Talk about a nervous wreck.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I liked this for making it known, not the content.


 same here


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Starting to prep my plots down here in the southern hemisphere  Another month and a half and Ill be puting my plants out. My line up this year is:
> 
> LSD
> Panama
> ...


 im digging my hole today for the in ground wonder woman.....happy times got all my ferts for season and going by last years piss weak effort I have an abundance of new knowledge and am using a smart pot for my other girl for the first time.Being ahead by a month or so I have got my chillis ready to go and im a big chilli fan reapers,habeneros,ghost chillis,7 pots,trinidads...u name it I got it.I should pollinate a lsd with a Carolina reaper lol


----------



## 757growin (Sep 1, 2014)

Garden said:


> I liked this for making it known, not the content.


Thanks for the clarification. Lols


----------



## 757growin (Sep 1, 2014)

757growin said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Lols


Ps. Be careful who u give ur address too. Just sayin


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here are the Plumeria flowers stuck in a pin frog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm supposed to be getting one of those plumaria tomorrow. I'm pretty excited about that.Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

They don't do much and look like they are dying. Just leave them alone and they will go nuts in August 

They hate the cold and they love sandy soil (cactus mix).


----------



## TWS (Sep 2, 2014)

" Pic of the day "

Nice porch to have a glass of tea and admire the view.


----------



## olimmilo (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's some of my girls....

  
Sugar cookies


  
Blue Kush

 
This came from some brick weed I got in TX. go figure........ Bomb so fAr really triched out.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Here is a one month comparison of the North Garden:







Quantum Kush
LA Con (in the ground)
Jesus OG reveg
Jillanje 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 2, 2014)

LOOOOOONG DAY!!! i hate rippers, but ive done some improvements, at the cost of a little bit of light but it should help more than it hurts on the long run.
Supplies:


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 2, 2014)

The plants that are left plus 7 new small ones moved out:






Improved security:


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Letstrip - didn't you grow some panama last season?


Nah that was Crazykiwi  First time for me


----------



## lmoore2680 (Sep 2, 2014)

Early morning og show


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> This is the longest I have ever gotten the ginger to live! I can't wait to see the flowers
> 
> I have not painted in over 17 years. I make the kids do it now. I am old and frail and I might fall off of a ladder


I am terrified of heights... I don't do ladders, either.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 2, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> The plants that are left plus 7 new small ones moved out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would call that .. a fortress. Good job.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @BcDigger - keep taking pictures. You will be amazed at the changes over the next 3 weeks. How is the weather holding up?


 I won't be around to take pics. If I was I wouldn't have harvested anything yet, everything had a ways to go but I couldn't risk losing by biggest buds to mold while I'm gone. I'd rather have 5 oz of premature bud than 9oz of green/grey slime and fuzz. Weather is always a concern in sept. Especially late sept, but I hope it holds. The whole year has been great though! I'm very excited I've got some Getaway gear to run next season so I won't have to worry about mold


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Anyone feel like the girls flowered a bit earlier than previous years? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes! Even my citrus tree is finishing up way earlier. The sativas will be very good this year


----------



## doubletake (Sep 2, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Anyone feel like the girls flowered a bit earlier than previous years?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Absolutely it's so I weird I'm usually not done until like holloween but this year I have 1 or 2 that might be done by oct 1st


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Any of you have advice on size and brand and type of shade cloth? I need to do something until this heat and sun let up.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 2, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Anyone feel like the girls flowered a bit earlier than previous years?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Yes sir! I will be harvesting the Fireballs for sure by the end of this month.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Yes! Even my citrus tree is finishing up way earlier. The sativas will be very good this year


Since I'm inadvertently growing several Sativa's, why is the earlier flowering good? Is it because they will finish sooner? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 2, 2014)

I am not normally a cruel person but I found a bud that I missed putting BT on and found this little mother trucker today.. I pulled the leaf off sprayed it with BT and I am watching it die  
really, I just wanted to make sure i was mixing the BT correct and in fact it was killing the bud worms.. how can such a little worm do so much damage?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Any of you have advice on size and brand and type of shade cloth? I need to do something until this heat and sun let up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You built that? I thought you were "old and frail"? rofl......


----------



## Joedank (Sep 2, 2014)

I think my girls in the carport fired off early esp the hells og cut I am running . Above img
This year I am running ;
Sfv og from the clinic Denver warehouse.
Hells og from nor cal buddy
Greenthumbz ghost og
Sour d (NorCal )
And a few ghost og x(Durban x nevells haze) crosses I made .


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 2, 2014)

some new beans are all done and will be ready for the spring crop !!


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 2, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Anyone feel like the girls flowered a bit earlier than previous years?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Yes and no....
Yes because I have a new strain in the garden, Marion Berry, that looks to be done in 4-5 weeks (about Oct 1st give or take).

No because couple of the strains in the garden I've grown before look further behind than last year except the Mad Purps, right on time. I remember last Sept 9th, we had thunder storms roll through here and I didn't have my Greenhouse film up yet and I thought I lost most of my O.G.'s. They all flopped over with the buds full of water. I know Sept. 9th this year is a week away, but the buds are not as far along on that O.G. as last year. The Grand Master is behind a bit to.
I started my harvest last year with the O.G. Kush's on Oct 13th, then the Grand Masters were next, the Mad Purps were next on Oct 27th, then the SR-71's were last. The trimming was done by Nov 10th.

So like I said, yes and no.
TMB-


----------



## timwarrior (Sep 2, 2014)

I think some strains for sure. My little og is getting big fat buds already.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

@S'Manta - Sativa will do better with a long dry season so if you can get them to finish earlier you are more like;y to finish when it is hot and dry. I am old and frail after building this! It almost killed me.

@getawaymountain - Those seeds look like they were grown in perfect conditions! Can you please post those on the Sead Picture thread? There is a link in my signature.

@treemansbuds - Marion Berry is very sensitive - almost auto. It reveges easy too. One of my sativas has just started stretching!

@Joedank - Those look amazing! I have the Jesus OG that is a cross with the Hells OG. One of my favorite plants 

@FLkeys1 - I don't think BT kills right away. You will start seeing worms hanging from strings looking lethargic and then you will find them everywhere during trim drying out. If you see one, then you have a hundred. Spray the whole garden. I hung my spring solar dried trees outside under the carport and they just kept dropping down on strings for a week as they abandoned the drying ship. Made the mistake of doing this inside the first time and ended up with strings and worms everywhere in the room!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 2, 2014)

@FLkeys1 - I don't think BT kills right away. You will start seeing worms hanging from strings looking lethargic and then you will find them everywhere during trim drying out. If you see one, then you have a hundred. Spray the whole garden. I hung my spring solar dried trees outside under the carport and they just kept dropping down on strings for a week as they abandoned the drying ship. Made the mistake of doing this inside the first time and ended up with strings and worms everywhere in the room!


Cheers,
Mo[/QUOTE]

Yep, it is still alive and I sprayed it around 7 this morn. but he is not moving and no longer eating. says here it can take a couple days. but it looks like the Caterpillar stops eating not to long after eating the BT 

_Bt_ has to be eaten to cause mortality. The _Bt_ toxin dissolve in the high pH insect gut and become active. The toxins then attack the gut cells of the insect, punching holes in the lining. The _Bt_ spores spills out of the gut and germinate in the insect causing death within a couple days.

sounds like a really bad way to die.. 

thanks for the info.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Also the sun deactivates BT. Spray in the evening when direct sun is gone.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Any of you have advice on size and brand and type of shade cloth? I need to do something until this heat and sun let up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At my old home I put some white shade cloth on top my patio cover and ten years later when I sold the home it was still in okay shape. I don't recall the brand but got it in rolls at home depot. I grew lots of tropical in pots under it and they did fine. 

Praying for the endless summer


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Here is a comparison of the screen room:

May 24th:





September 2nd:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Also the sun deactivates BT. Spray in the evening when direct sun is gone.


Forsure, I saw S-manta post a few days back she was going to spray it that evening so I just followed her lead, judging by her plants she knows what she is doing


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 2, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Forsure, I saw S-manta post a few days back she was going to spray it that evening so I just followed her lead, judging by her plants she knows what she is doing


Well, thank you, M. I have gardened for decades but I don't know the characteristics or nuances of growing pot, but....I'm learning. I am trying taking all my knowledge and transferring it to mj. While roses get thrips, bud worm, powdery mildew and other things pot gets, with pot being an annual I figure I have one shot at getting it right..and with the rose, you can prune it and do better with the same bush, next year.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 2, 2014)

Mickey kush by tga


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3244812 Mickey kush by tga


Sweet!!!.....Were gonna run a bunch of TGA gear, next season out on the farm. The boss has already picked up a few strains and will be adding a couple more before spring....


----------



## doubletake (Sep 2, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I am not normally a cruel person but I found a bud that I missed putting BT on and found this little mother trucker today.. I pulled the leaf off sprayed it with BT and I am watching it die
> really, I just wanted to make sure i was mixing the BT correct and in fact it was killing the bud worms.. how can such a little worm do so much damage? View attachment 3244659View attachment 3244660


Did that work dude I don't feel like I mixed mine strong enough last night this morning I still saw some fuckers moving around.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a ton I can share. Go to the cup in feb and buy some of their gear and they give out some tester beans as well. Ala my super sonic and tardis. Last year I got pennywise and space kandy. All were awesome.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 2, 2014)

757growin said:


> I have a ton I can share. Go to the cup in feb and buy some of their gear and they give out some tester beans as well. Ala my super sonic and tardis. Last year I got pennywise and space kandy. All were awesome.


Please remind me before the cup in February... I'm going.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Here is the link:

http://www.cannabiscup.com/


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.cannabiscup.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mo.... I'm putting it on my calendar.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Would you come to the LA Cup?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 2, 2014)

Its in San Bernardino? I haven't been there in....a really long time.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Would you come to the LA Cup?


Yes.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks mo. I cant do any fancy links like that with my phone. . Lols. But should be book marked by all!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe San Francisco, too. I'm centrally located.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Would you come to the LA Cup?


 I wish I could : ( I think an aussie would get a lot of freebies lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

My Grandfather was from Delano and my Father was born in Salinas.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 2, 2014)

Delano is just down the road apiece.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 2, 2014)

Just got some little sativas, still vegging. Awesome.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 2, 2014)

Salinas till the end of the week here! Freakin war zone... cant wait to be gone


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 2, 2014)

757growin said:


> Salinas till the end of the week here! Freakin war zone... cant wait to be gone


Common brother your in the good neighborhood, try east side Salinas, that's a war zone!
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Sep 2, 2014)

tgot me.sbuds said:


> Common brother your in the good neighborhood, try east side Salinas, that's a war zone!
> TMB-


Lols.. u got me. But I do have to go into town to get stuff. Not really I go to Monterey. Lols.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 2, 2014)

But the sirens do upset my dogs when rushing down the 68 to the latest shooting!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 2, 2014)

^ lol you changed up his name in your quote.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 2, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Did that work dude I don't feel like I mixed mine strong enough last night this morning I still saw some fuckers moving around.


it did work the little guy has not moved in hours and he seems to be shrinking.. He went down the disposal.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 2, 2014)

some of today's work.. Moved God bud and Cherry Pie up to bigger pots.. The days are getting shorter and can i tell the sun is going south.. Cat is going back to the fall-winter sunning spots Hate winter!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 2, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> some new beans are all done and will be ready for the spring crop !!



The Sea Dragon are pretty cool looking..


----------



## Ace Yonder (Sep 2, 2014)

Some of my faster flowering girls from my crop of Bagseeds

 
 
 
 

Can't wait to get my hands on some real genetics!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 2, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I wish I could : ( I think an aussie would get a lot of freebies lol



All you have to do is talk and you will get whatever you want for free..


----------



## nuggs (Sep 2, 2014)

Dr. Treez84 said:


> Russest mites hit the ranch I was living on last year bad. Pretty much everyone on Rancho got effected in some way. We got lucky but my buddies used some type of sulfur to get rid of them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app





TWS said:


> Nice to hear the compliment , still not an OG though . lol Man I have had just about every bug you can in some sort of fashion. Never Broad mites though. They make reqular mites seem like a cake walk.
> 
> I hope that's not what he has. Thrips are pretty easy to cure and the signs of them show leaf trails and they are a white long bug, tiny of course...
> 
> ...


My modem took a crap , I'm back. Yep I have Russet mites AKA the plague. It's new and many are spending a lot to try and stop it. right now I'm using 4BID4F a mitacide that's suppost to knock it out. spraying it to night I'll post the results tommarow. It's ok to use they say but still in testing and unknown if it affects flavor. GREAT. it's so strong that I could only purchase 1 ounce. mixed at 1ml per gallon and one application should work. I cut and bagged my SR71 Because it was so infested. I couldn' t save it. signs to look for are red leave edges and inter buds turning brown starting at the bottom of the plant and working up. you,ll need to use a 60x scope to see the little white worms under leaves and on the bud. most times mistaken for thrips.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 2, 2014)

nuggs said:


> My modem took a crap , I'm back. Yep I have Russet mites AKA the plague. It's new and many are spending a lot to try and stop it. right now I'm using 4BID4F a mitacide that's suppost to knock it out. spraying it to night I'll post the results tommarow. It's ok to use they say but still in testing and unknown if it affects flavor. GREAT. it's so strong that I could only purchase 1 ounce. mixed at 1ml per gallon and one application should work. I cut and bagged my SR71 Because it was so infested. I couldn' t save it. signs to look for are red leave edges and inter buds turning brown starting at the bottom of the plant and working up. you,ll need to use a 60x scope to see the little white worms under leaves and on the bud. most times mistaken for thrips.


Thanks for the info buddy, sorry that's the problem. I've heard a lot of horror stories about those little bastards. Good luck on the fight.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2014)

Nuggs I feel you bro....no I really feel you...I think I brought them home from your place. I spotted the little bastards on my Blue Dream today. ....just a few of the lower branches....I fogged them good with Azatrol tonight....I'll let you know how it goes. I'm prepared to fog every day for a week if necessary....


----------



## nuggs (Sep 2, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Nuggs I feel you bro....no I really feel you...I think I brought them home from your place. I spotted the little bastards on my Blue Dream today. ....just a few of the lower branches....I fogged them good with Azatrol tonight....I'll let you know how it goes. I'm prepared to fog every day for a week if necessary....


get the safer 3in 1 to start. it has sulfer 9.4% this should work in early stages. I don,t think you could have gotten any from here in two days.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2014)

nuggs said:


> get the safer 3in 1 to start. it has sulfer 9.4% this should work in early stages. I don,t think you could have gotten any from here in two days.


No probably not, but it looks just like your sr....


----------



## Joedank (Sep 2, 2014)

@nuggs hey bud that 4bid is used in a warehouse I frequent they make so many cuttings there but the mites are still hitting hard effing crevices an shit . But for outdoors your gonna be ok cold temp slow em down a lot .
Edit
My whole point in writing that was to say the stuff works . Really good but is kinda toxic msds is supposed bullish cuz it is a wanted product don't let cats and dogs near it please .


----------



## 757growin (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## wijoey (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 2, 2014)

Unk Sativa ... 4'+


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 2, 2014)

Purple Urkel 5'+


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 2, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3245015



Nice hedge, can you get those at Lowe's LOL


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 2, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3245015


Damn 757, looking nice my friend. Do you have to move them south? Pack'm up at sunset and unload at sunrise.
Good luck,
TMB-


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 2, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3245015


Goddamn! looking good 757, your a true patio warrior! didnt you install privacy fencing a while ago? has it grown over it?


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm loving your deck 757!


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 2, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I'm loving your deck 757!


`Be careful how you say that woot.......lol
TMB-


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 2, 2014)

I live in a fairly rural area. my plants are pretty much out of view from the road out front. You'd practically have to stop your car and use binoculars to see one of the girls mixed in with other tree folliage at the edge of the garden. The front of the house looks very conservative. No broken down cars, late night parties or anything to raise suspicions. Last night I was in the front room and some type of law enforcement car was driving very slowly down the road and shining their lights all around my house and the adjacent properties, which are mostly vacant open space. Kind of a scary feeling. I'm within the county limits with the number of plants I have and have my medical recommendation, but it's still scary. About ten minutes after this happened, I heard yelling down the road. I can only hope it was just some drunk and disorderly person being pursued.


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 2, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> `Be careful how you say that woot.......lol
> TMB-


My girlfriend is always telling me to proof read... I probably should listen to her.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 3, 2014)

For sure, few are almost done in few weeks, earliest ive ever been is first week of oct.


----------



## cowboy916 (Sep 3, 2014)

Spent the weekend getting the security fences in place, lots of work but well worth the peace of mind. The HSO Blue Dreams are monsters.


----------



## cowboy916 (Sep 3, 2014)

Here are some shots of our small garden. 
Alien OG (DHN)
Purple Cadillac (DHN)
Kush Dreams (DNA Genetics)
Master Kush 
GDP (Ken's cut)


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

I am out of Maxsea bloom. I had enough for my 4 biggest so it is a trip to the hydro store for me. I will be on a quest for nylon trellis netting. I thought of building a wire support for PUrkle but she's too tall and encasing her in malleable nylon seems a lot easier and I can attach it to a very secure fence. 
One hydro store opens at 9ayem and 10 for the other. Then if no luck, Osh, HD, any other places I can think of. Why is that f'ing netting so hard to find??


----------



## 757growin (Sep 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I am out of Maxsea bloom. I had enough for my 4 biggest so it is a trip to the hydro store for me. I will be on a quest for nylon trellis netting. I thought of building a wire support for PUrkle but she's too tall and encasing her in malleable nylon seems a lot easier and I can attach it to a very secure fence.
> One hydro store opens at 9ayem and 10 for the other. Then if no luck, Osh, HD, any other places I can think of. Why is that f'ing netting so hard to find??


I got mine on amazon this year. Two day shipping


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

757growin said:


> I got mine on amazon this year. Two day shipping


Thankewe.....if I don't find it today I will do just that.


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I am out of Maxsea bloom. I had enough for my 4 biggest so it is a trip to the hydro store for me. I will be on a quest for nylon trellis netting. I thought of building a wire support for PUrkle but she's too tall and encasing her in malleable nylon seems a lot easier and I can attach it to a very secure fence.
> One hydro store opens at 9ayem and 10 for the other. Then if no luck, Osh, HD, any other places I can think of. Why is that f'ing netting so hard to find??


Osh doesn't have it? My local osh carries most everything. They've a whole section for hydro and such.... It's basically the weed isle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Osh doesn't have it? My local osh carries most everything. They've a whole section for hydro and such.... It's basically the weed isle.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I don't think I've looked there. I've been there, but didn't think of netting because I didn't need it, yet. Now that you mention it the aisle with BT does seems geared to our growing needs.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

Success....hydro store, nylon trellis netting. They didn't have Maxsea bloom so I bought Fox Farms Big Bloom. Its organic. Anyone use/used it?
Tomorrow I'll encase PUrkle, I even remembered to buy the plastic ties.
Something bit my eyelid.....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

What!


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 3, 2014)

[/QUOTE]
Being born in Riverside, in 1987, I experienced these lung pains growing up. I remember baseball practice and swimming, it always hurt to breathe afterwards. Surprisingly, I don't have asthma, and I smoke pot like a chimney. The air is much better, now. ive been looking at the San Berdoo Mountains all year.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What!


I don't know but its swelling up like a puffer fish. 
Or was this for something/someone else?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 3, 2014)

mwine87 said:


>


Being born in Riverside, in 1987, I experienced these lung pains growing up. I remember baseball practice and swimming, it always hurt to breathe afterwards. Surprisingly, I don't have asthma, and I smoke pot like a chimney. The air is much better, now. ive been looking at the San Berdoo Mountains all year.[/QUOTE]


Yessir the valley definitely had me dreading pe when I was younger, deep breathes hurt. Remember smog alert days were we had no pe?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

No, it is for you. Do you have some benedryl? Does it itch? Go to the Dr!


----------



## cowboy916 (Sep 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Success....hydro store, nylon trellis netting. They didn't have Maxsea bloom so I bought Fox Farms Big Bloom. Its organic. Anyone use/used it?
> Tomorrow I'll encase PUrkle, I even remembered to buy the plastic ties.
> Something bit my eyelid.....


Hey Sam I use the complete fox farm line up. Big Bloom .01-.3-.7 was not a replacement for the Maxsea bloom 3-20-20. It is just a micro not real food anything from ff with that kind of npk value is going to be a synthetic fert.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> No, it is for you. Do you have some benedryl? Does it itch? Go to the Dr!


I will if its not better, tomorrow. Yes, I have benedryl, I am hypersensitive to bug bites. It is one of those injuries that is mildly irritating.
Thanks, Mo. As my riding buddy used to tell me, suck it up, its a long way from your heart. lol.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 3, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Yessir the valley definitely had me dreading pe when I was younger, deep breathes hurt. Remember smog alert days were we had no pe?


 oh yeah, but we still did all that stretching bs for fitness exam... Or board games. Turn the lights off and play "heads up, 7-up"?
so glad its not as bad.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 3, 2014)

what's the consensus on Defoliation??


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

cowboy916 said:


> Hey Sam I use the complete fox farm line up. Big Bloom .01-.3-.7 was not a replacement for the Maxsea bloom 3-20-20. It is just a micro not real food anything from ff with that kind of npk value is going to be a synthetic fert.


Thanks, cowboy. Sorta. lol...this means a trip to another hydro store for Maxsea bloom. This is WC and bat guano so I can use it as a tea, its concentrate so I should get many teas from the bottle though I haven't read its proportions to making it, but I will.  
Its all good.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, cowboy. Sorta. lol...this means a trip to another hydro store for Maxsea bloom. This is WC and bat guano so I can use it as a tea, its concentrate so I should get many teas from the bottle though I haven't read its proportions to making it, but I will.
> Its all good.


I believe that Fox Farms bloom food is called Tiger bloom 2-8-4, if replacing for Maxsea bloom 3-20-20 that's what you want to use. It's not organic, but neither is Maxsea.
That Big Bloom is organic and is GREAT stuff, your plants will LOVE it! Yes, use that Big Bloom as a base for your teas.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I believe that Fox Farms bloom food is called Tiger bloom 2-8-4, if replacing for Maxsea bloom 3-20-20 that's what you want to use. It's not organic, but neither is Maxsea.
> That Big Bloom is organic and is GREAT stuff, your plants will LOVE it! Yes, use that Big Bloom as a base for your teas.
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3245457


TMB, do I need Maxsea Bloom to finish this harvest or is the FF Big Bloom enough? If I need more Maxsea Bloom, I can use FF BB, too.....yes?


----------



## nuggs (Sep 3, 2014)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3245016 @nuggs hey bud that 4bid is used in a warehouse I frequent they make so many cuttings there but the mites are still hitting hard effing crevices an shit . But for outdoors your gonna be ok cold temp slow em down a lot .
> Edit
> My whole point in writing that was to say the stuff works . Really good but is kinda toxic msds is supposed bullish cuz it is a wanted product don't let cats and dogs near it please .


that's good news. they R slow and sluggish today. think I got em. I had to remove one plant and cut the lower limbs from another. think the 4bid is working.Nuggs


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> TMB, do I need Maxsea Bloom to finish this harvest or is the FF Big Bloom enough? If I need more Maxsea Bloom, I can use FF BB, too.....yes?


You need to keep your plants fed. I finish my grows with teas (last 2-3 weeks), but I put more stuff in there to keep them fed (I put up a list somewhere in this thread a week or two ago). If you decide to finish up with teas I'd refer to that list I put up, or I can put up another for you. It will cost more for the tea ingredients, but you end up with a nicer finished product IMO. My local feed store sells bulk forest humus and mushroom compost. I send my wife with 2-18 gallon totes for them to fill and a pretty smile, they only charge her $5 a tote. I'd get 2-5 gallon buckets, or totes, put on your pretty face, and see if your local feed store can do the same for you.
Yes, you can use that FF BB with Maxsea or any fertilizer. In fact I encourage it! No need to worry about burn with FF BB. I would alternate feedings though.
TMB-
If I got you confused shoot me a P.M. and I'll forward you my Ph#, we can talk that way.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 3, 2014)

Wait till the eye goes down before the pretty face bit ; )


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> You need to keep your plants fed. I finish my grows with teas (last 2-3 weeks), but I put more stuff in there to keep them fed (I put up a list somewhere in this thread a week or two ago). If you decide to finish up with teas I'd refer to that list I put up, or I can put up another for you. It will cost more for the tea ingredients, but you end up with a nicer finished product IMO. My local feed store sells bulk forest humus and mushroom compost. I send my wife with 2-18 gallon totes and a pretty smile for them to fill, they only charge her $5 a tote. I'd get 2-5 gallon buckets, put on your pretty face, and see if you local feed store can do the same for you.
> Yes, you can use that FF BB with Maxsea or any fertilizer. In fact I encourage it! No need to worry about burn with FF BB. I would alternate feedings though.
> TMB-
> If I got you confused shoot me a P.M. and I'll forward you my Ph#, we can talk that way.


I can go back and find the list. I think I'll get another can of Maxsea bloom from a hydro store I know has it and find out if my hay guy who owns the feed store has forest hummus and mushroom compost and whatever other goodies he may have. 
A week or so ago, this site was down and I thought if this site evaporated I guess I'd just show up at the BBQ and hope for the best.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 3, 2014)

Corleone kush by cali connection


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 3, 2014)

Got some new comers. d00d was neglecting, gave them to me. d00d's acting weird, never seen a plant of his like this, let alone 3


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I can go back and find the list. I think I'll get another can of Maxsea bloom from a hydro store I know has it and find out if my hay guy who owns the feed store has forest hummus and mushroom compost and whatever other goodies he may have.
> A week or so ago, this site was down and I thought if this site evaporated I guess I'd just show up at the BBQ and hope for the best.


Heaven forbid!.....the BBQ will go on with or without RIU.......you on the other hand, are NOT optional!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Heaven forbid!.....the BBQ will go on with or without RIU.......you on the other hand, are NOT optional!


Let's you and me exchange email Addy's and or phone numbers....and TMB is closest to me who is going to BBQ and growing info so TMB you, too, young man.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

Done.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

Putting on the trellis netting, this is my plan.
Roll out the netting and attach one side to my fence w/plastic ties.
About 1/3 of PUrkle will be supported by a fence so the netting will go around the 2/3 of her and I'll attach the netting to the fence on the other side.
How loose/tight should the netting be?
TIA....again.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Jesus OG:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Putting on the trellis netting, this is my plan.
> Roll out the netting and attach one side to my fence w/plastic ties.
> About 1/3 of PUrkle will be supported by a fence so the netting will go around the 2/3 of her and I'll attach the netting to the fence on the other side.
> How loose/tight should the netting be?
> TIA....again.


Just snug enough to keep limbs from breaking, as they will get heavy. sounds like a good plan.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Jesus OG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks delish. I've actually smoked this strain, if the dispensary had the right stuff. It works and I liked it....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Just snug enough to keep limbs from breaking, as they will get heavy. sounds like a good plan.


K....I'm going to do it in the morning, I'll try and take a pic for yays or nays.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Looks delish. I've actually smoked this strain, if the dispensary had the right stuff. It works and I liked it....


We'll be running Jesus OG next year out on the farm...boss has already picked up the seeds....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 3, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I'm loving your deck 757!



Then you will love this video, it's all about decks


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd like to cross some Jesus OG with some Cheese, and call it Cheesus


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a Cheese clone.....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 3, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Being born in Riverside, in 1987, I experienced these lung pains growing up. I remember baseball practice and swimming, it always hurt to breathe afterwards. Surprisingly, I don't have asthma, and I smoke pot like a chimney. The air is much better, now. ive been looking at the San Berdoo Mountains all year.



Yessir the valley definitely had me dreading pe when I was younger, deep breathes hurt. Remember smog alert days were we had no pe?[/QUOTE]

I don't recall the last time I heard Smog Alert day, do they not use em anymore or has the air actually got that much cleaner ??


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Yessir the valley definitely had me dreading pe when I was younger, deep breathes hurt. Remember smog alert days were we had no pe?





> I don't recall the last time I heard Smog Alert day, do they not use em anymore or has the air actually got that much cleaner ??


and people criticized California for being the first to require pollution controls on cars....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 3, 2014)

Ya'll could have some class action against some corps cause of them fumes nowadays.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 3, 2014)

started two clones off my Bubba and one off Super Lemon today and picked up a few of my winter veggie seeds


----------



## 757growin (Sep 3, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Then you will love this video, it's all about decks


Holy fuck. Lmao


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Week two of flower for master Kush.. I am very very happy with the Maxsea bloom nutrients. It is starting to smell like fall, now I need to start warning the neighbors I have been seeing a skunk roaming at night so be careful


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Peas and carrots! Where are the potatos?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Peas and carrots! Where are the potatos?


they did not have any seed potatoes in yet. i have better luck with those then just cutting up and planting eyes from produce dept. potatoes.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Get them from Mothers or Whole foods - no sprout retardant.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2014)

I actually had a neighbor warn me a few years ago, to watch my chickens because they had smelled a skunk in the neighborhood...lol


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

I drove by a dead skunk on the highway and I started to wrinkle my nose and then took a deep breath cause it kinda smelled good. 
%-)


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 3, 2014)

@s' manta I have 2 pogs. One looks way more sativaish...I can tell it's the same they grow the same and most of the leaves are very similar but if you look around you can see some that are completely different. ..anyway I guess I'm saying um pretty sure your unknown sativaish is pog...



This is the pog garden boss advised me to prune ..

This is one of its leaves. 






This is my pog that I didn't prune I also put it out 2 weeks later..


This is one of her leaves.....I found it kinda interesting!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @s' manta I have 2 pogs. One looks way more sativaish...I can tell it's the same they grow the same and most of the leaves are very similar but if you look around you can see some that are completely different. ..anyway I guess I'm saying um pretty sure your unknown sativaish is pogs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it interesting, too. Since I transplanted her to the bigger pot it seems like her leaves are fatter. Lemme go and see if I can spread one of her leaves on my hand.
Thanks so much, Mr Sunshine for being so observant.
Brb.


----------



## fumble (Sep 3, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> started two clones off my Bubba and one off Super Lemon today and picked up a few of my winter veggie seeds  View attachment 3245615


I have those kaleidoscope carrots too. Just started coming up. I will be planting peas and sugar snaps soon too.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 3, 2014)

POG/Unk Sativa. The same bush, stems next to each other.
Startling, eh?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> POG/Unk Sativa. The same bush, stems next to each other.
> Startling, eh?
> View attachment 3245755 View attachment 3245758


Looking great huge leaves are always a good thing .. yours is definitely sativa dominant. ..The one I didn't prune is similar...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Here is the north garden after weeding 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Here is the Jesus OG reveg tree:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is the Jesus OG reveg tree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That girl got huge last time i seen her she was a stick!!


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 3, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I'd like to cross some Jesus OG with some Cheese, and call it Cheesus


My neighbors grew a cheesus last year. I don't remember what seed bank he ordered from but it was damn fine smoke.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Here it is after the first reveg:


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Here it is after I harvested and moved it:


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here it is after I harvested and moved it:


How many runs has she had?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

She has been revegged twice.

Here is the first time:


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2014)

I put my formal request in for TGA's "9lb Hammer & MarionBerry" for next season...boss said if he can get them we will add them....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2014)

When


S'Manta said:


> Let's you and me exchange email Addy's and or phone numbers....and TMB is closest to me who is going to BBQ and growing info so TMB you, too, young man.


Well someone who trusts me needs to exchange something wat if rui goes for good one day ...ill be all alone lol


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> When
> 
> Well someone who trusts me needs to exchange something wat if rui goes for good one day ...ill be all alone lol


I trust you, Ruby..... I'll give you my email Addy....and if you'd install Skype, you wanker, . . . . .


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2014)

Lol ill get around to it this week when im back home u gun totin sherriff shooter


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol ill get around to it this week when im back home u gun totin sherriff shooter


A woman has to do what she has to do to protect her ass'ets....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> A woman has to do what she has to do to protect her ass'ets....


Thought you said arse at the end there....sssh jj will get jealous


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Thought you said arse at the end there....sssh jj will get jealous


Here's an America slang for ya, you goofball


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2014)

Goofball ? Last time I heard that it was in an archie and jughead comic I read when I was 10 ......

Now as this is an outdoor thread I think u should put up another pic of that lovely AK47 u have it looks great everytime I see it


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Goofball ? Last time I heard that it was in an archie and jughead comic I read when I was 10 ......
> 
> Now as this is an outdoor thread I think u should put up another pic of that lovely AK47 u have it looks great everytime I see it


I'm feeding my horse when it gets light enuff to see....I'll snap a pix of the hussy.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

@ruby fruit
This is Ak47 from a day or two ago...awful pic...lol.

and, @Garden Boss .....  how many ounces?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting off the morning with some indoor Animal Cookies.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Starting off the morning with some indoor Animal Cookies.


Blue Widow.....over here.
(the strain, not my mental outlook.)


----------



## lmoore2680 (Sep 4, 2014)

Gsc x blue dream my boss asked if I smelled marijuana I said no but it is that time of year lol


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

Ak47 in the morning light.


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 4, 2014)

I dont know why this site wont let me show and tell unless I reply but I wanted to share how my summer is going! Here is Blue cheese at 3 weeks into flower. This is a gorilla grow but with giving extra care to this lady. All organic nutes, "earth juice" and a little TLC


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> I dont know why this site wont let me show and tell unless I reply but I wanted to share how my summer is going! Here is Blue cheese at 3 weeks into flower. This is a gorilla grow but with giving extra care to this lady. All organic nutes, "earth juice" and a little TLC


The earth juice stuff from osh? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2014)

Banana kush has flooded the central valley!!! Anyone else try this banana going around?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm vapeing a little 2014 greenhouse Cherry Pie.
Wild Mountain Honey...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm doing laundry smokin some IceBerry.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2014)

Im smokin nothing cos im at work on a break
Jimmy Barnes - Working Class Man:


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Im smokin nothing cos im at work on a break


I'll smoke some for you.


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 4, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> The earth juice stuff from osh?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Earth juice from Hydro-organics. You can choose between liquid or powder but I use the liquid. There is also a grow and bloom fert. Upon opening you will smell why this stuff is good for plants!  pweh


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 4, 2014)

I saw somewhere that some brand was giving banana kush seeds as freebies sometime back this or last year.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 4, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I'm vapeing a little 2014 greenhouse Cherry Pie.
> Wild Mountain Honey...
> 
> 
> ...


I had to help a bee to get out of the bud. It look highly (lol) disoriented, took a while for it to fly off. I was pretty blazed too


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Banana kush has flooded the central valley!!! Anyone else try this banana going around?


The finished product or clones?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2014)

Finished product...looks good everyone has it tho!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's my last upload until the end of the month, Enjoy 
 

   
The last one was a partial harvest.
Happy flowering


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Here's my last upload until the end of the month, Enjoy
> View attachment 3245879
> 
> View attachment 3245881 View attachment 3245882 View attachment 3246390
> ...


Bye, for a month. Safe travels, bc.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Sam I made the trip safe. I'll still be watching everyone's grows though. RIU outdoor is my main source of entertainment while I'm away.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Thanks Sam I made the trip safe. I'll still be watching everyone's grows though. RIU outdoor is my main source of entertainment while I'm away.


Oh, good. I was hoping you have a smart phone/tablet.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 4, 2014)

So, kush are almost done, still a couple weeks left.
San Pedro (local stabilized take on mexican sativa) is getting heavy, gonna have to add moar restrains to them lanky branches. It's been a good year, most branches on all the plants are leaning over cause of the weight


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 4, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Oh, good. I was hoping you have a smart phone/tablet.


Oh Ya! I do a lot of lurking


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 4, 2014)

I think that came off a lot creepier than I intended


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> I think that came off a lot creepier than I intended


You'll be back before my crop is done.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Oh Ya! I do a lot of lurking


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 4, 2014)

poison warps almost done 1 more week !!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 4, 2014)

doublejj said:


>


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

Being There! Best movie ever!

I wear my sunglasses at night...

Now it is stuck in my head!

@gR33nDav3l0l - That kush looks just like my LA Con!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 4, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> poison warps almost done 1 more week !!


I got to try some Sea warp out, and I'm really looking forward to running next year. I like the look of the look of the product too. It was a nice light orange color to it. And a very nice smooth flavour with a lemony finish!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 4, 2014)

That poison warp looks savoury


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

Classic pot leaf:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know who you think you are.......


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 4, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> I got to try some Sea warp out, and I'm really looking forward to running next year. I like the look of the look of the product too. It was a nice light orange color to it. And a very nice smooth flavour with a lemony finish!



ya it is a nice strain ( reeferman seeds) and it hasn't been on the market for a couple years now so i'm glad that we f-2 it and now it is f-5 's


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BcDigger (Sep 4, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> ya it is a nice strain ( reeferman seeds) and it hasn't been on the market for a couple years now so i'm glad that we f-2 it and now it is f-5 's


You said it has Ben Johnson right? Does it ever autoflower like the stumble?


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 4, 2014)

Are we there yet? Puhleeeeze say yes!!!!!....?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

Pc is missing a good football game.


----------



## Liddle (Sep 4, 2014)

BcDigger said:


>


STRANGEEEE! music.


----------



## codster25 (Sep 4, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Are we there yet? Puhleeeeze say yes!!!!!....?
> View attachment 3246583 View attachment 3246584


Hey nice plants dude, I would give her at least 2 weeks and see where she's at then. Your plant's hairs are all still white and she doesn't look very swollen yet. The hairs will change color and receed into the calyx, as well as fatten up. I wouldn't worry, you will have a good 10-14 day window when it happens to mature, where you can harvest with peak potency.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Pc is missing a good football game.


How could it be good, the 49ers aren't in it?!..lol


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 4, 2014)

No, and sorry pc, Pete Carroll coached USC..... nuff said


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 4, 2014)

codster25 said:


> Hey nice plants dude, I would give her at least 2 weeks and see where she's at then. Your plant's hairs are all still white and she doesn't look very swollen yet. The hairs will change color and receed into the calyx, as well as fatten up. I wouldn't worry, you will have a good 10-14 day window when it happens to mature, where you can harvest with peak potency.


Thanks man! Just needed the confirmation!!!


----------



## codster25 (Sep 4, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Thanks man! Just needed the confirmation!!!


 Awesome though, and anytime is never a wrong time cause it's up to you!


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 4, 2014)

Covered in pigweed pollen.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3246701


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 4, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3246701


You've got my pic of the day vote! Gorgeous shot!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 4, 2014)

From the movie Silent Running.. Think there is a market for these little guys to help when we are away from our plants? or just too many things to do and not enough hands?


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 5, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> You said it has Ben Johnson right? Does it ever autoflower like the stumble?



ya i has a auto that comes out one in maybe 25 plants or so , but when using it for a cross ya don't want the first males that shows unless the early pheno is what ya are looking for , i usually wait till the middle one shows naturally under 18 hrs light and after keeping all the males and then i kill off all the ones i don't want but also keeping exact times and paying attention to the auto's it.s not a problem


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 5, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


>


\\\\

looking great ther woot !! buds are coming fast now


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 5, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> \\\\
> 
> looking great ther woot !! buds are coming fast now


Thanks getaway. Yea they're shooting up quick now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 5, 2014)

Indeed 
star garden.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 5, 2014)

I think Black Diesel is one I'd grow again. This morning I rolled a joint, got high, watered, piddled around doing gawd knows what..came in the house did a few chores and thought I'll take another puff or two...couldn't find my joint...looked high and low...got exasperated.. sat down to think and realized I'm so f'd up I don't need any more....then I found the joint.... Have a great weekend... I have a reliable, honest pot sitter and I'm leaving town for 36 hours...hallelujah.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I think Black Diesel is one I'd grow again. This morning I rolled a joint, got high, watered, piddled around doing gawd knows what..came in the house did a few chores and thought I'll take another puff or two...couldn't find my joint...looked high and low...got exasperated.. sat down to think and realized I'm so f'd up I don't need any more....then I found the joint.... Have a great weekend... I have a reliable, honest pot sitter and I'm leaving town for 36 hours...hallelujah.


Be safe, have a good time.....We can only imagine what your up to for 36hrs


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 5, 2014)

check out them spider webs.. eeeekk


gooood morning every1


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 5, 2014)

Micro OG Kush was a fucking succes. 26.7 grams dry, thought I was gonna get 16 the most. 
+ found a mystery seed in it 
trim job is a bust


----------



## Didi94 (Sep 5, 2014)

Spotted some bud rot on the kosher but little ... I removed immediantly the infected parts

here is a pic of rp's kosher ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


>


Second pic of the day contender ?


----------



## onlytheone (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome thread! I'll share if'n ya don't mind.
This girl is doing good! Just starting to swell like crazy. Some kind of old Nothern Lights hybrid.
The last pic is my deck plant. She got eaten by a rat when she was 2 feet tall and turned into a "mainline" experiment.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2014)

...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 5, 2014)

Fuck yeah Eraserhead


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 5, 2014)

Fireballs finishing up nicely. I think I have about 2 weeks left on the short pheno and 3-4 on the taller. Also check out the camo on my mantis buddy. Stealth!!!! LOL


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 5, 2014)

Looking real nice there ABM.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks! My grow is MUCH smaller than I wanted it to be this season. I need to get a more secluded spot to grow in next season off property. If any of you big dogs are down I got beans to toss in your garden for me!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 5, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Be safe, have a good time.....We can only imagine what your up to for 36hrs


Sitting at my bff's house waiting for a party to start, no not a wild party, a family BBQ/swim party. My son will be here, too. 
Tomorrow sonny boy and I will have brunch, a stop at my bff's son's house then back home...and see my girls. 
I couldn't wait to leave now I can't wait to go home. I did bring some of my bounty to share as gifts.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Sitting at my bff's house waiting for a party to start, no not a wild party, a family BBQ/swim party. My son will be here, too.
> Tomorrow sonny boy and I will have brunch, a stop at my bff's son's house then back home...and see my girls.
> I couldn't wait to leave now I can't wait to go home. I did bring some of my bounty to share as gifts.


I HATE being gone this time of year! The last 2 years I had to leave town at the end of the season.  Not this year!!!!!!!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 5, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I HATE being gone this time of year! The last 2 years I had to leave town at the end of the season.  Not this year!!!!!!!


I'll be home tomorrow afternoon and I am not leaving again until the last plant is harvested. I have separation anxiety.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Sitting at my bff's house waiting for a party to start, no not a wild party, a family BBQ/swim party. My son will be here, too.
> Tomorrow sonny boy and I will have brunch, a stop at my bff's son's house then back home...and see my girls.
> I couldn't wait to leave now I can't wait to go home. I did bring some of my bounty to share as gifts.


Enjoy your time with family Sam.....we'll all be here when you return...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2014)

Sam.......

Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's G…:


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 5, 2014)

i know the feelin abm! every year i have to try and plan my harvest around my work schedule and its frustrating to say the least. i dont know if ill ever find the perfect harvest window. i have just resigned to be content with what ever i am able to pull.
Ive already chopped 5oz so ive at least got that if everything goes sideways


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2014)

..


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sup folks. Have a great weekend. Fall ball with the kiddo for me. First game mañana.

Update: nothing great. Some frosty lower "larf" I guess and tops of Choc/hash. Gonna make some dry sift for sure. And pics of the WiFi. Lady bugs have all gone. I guess no food left ? 

Peace


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 5, 2014)

God's giftgirl scout cookies!


----------



## gapine86 (Sep 5, 2014)

Week 5 of flowering shes . Beauty right around 7 ft tall also


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

Seeds!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 5, 2014)

My bff has been whining for months for me to come down to visit, she lives in LA, I love her dearly we are as close as sisters but leaving my girls isn't easy. I have a rose friend who is staying at my house while I'm gone so this was my window of opportunity and I had to take it. Its been a weird visit...her dad lives with her and his mental health is failing, tonight he went from happy to cranky back to happy and then vicious.... he likes me so I had a talk with him and tried to find out what's going on in his head...not much, too much, he became confused... I told my bff that dad needs to see a doctor .. a geratic doctor who would be able to recognize dads symptoms and prescribe maybe an antidepressant of some kind and to maybe peruse Alzheimer/dementia tests and go from there. I haven't seen her dad in a few months and I could see dad is worse than he was. Dad is 88..I think if I am lucky enough to live that long I hope my mind never gives out. 
In spite of my depressing talk with her dad, it was a great get together and my gifts were greatly appreciated by bff's pothead kids.  
Time to sleep through the next 8 hours and then breakfast with just me and my best guy, my son...a couple more obligations and I'm outta here.
I wonder if the girls are missing me..I know my horse and dogs are. 
zzz zzz zzz zzz zzz zzz zzz.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Dad is 88..I think if I am lucky enough to live that long I hope my mind never gives out.
> In spite of my depressing talk with her dad,


im with you on this. I hope they can help him manage it. I know how hard it can be. I'll be sending all my good vibes their way.


----------



## fumble (Sep 6, 2014)

I am so with you Angry! But...I will be leaving from October 14th until November 4th. My very first grandbaby will be here on the 21st and I am flying to PA to be there when he is born. I hope to have a harvest when I get home.


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 6, 2014)

fumble said:


> I am so with you Angry! But...I will be leaving from October 14th until November 4th. My very first grandbaby will be here on the 21st and I am flying to PA to be there when he is born. I hope to have a harvest when I get home.



Wha? ? Grand kids? I've always envisioned you as a smoking hot 25 years old... damn it fumble! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2014)

fumble said:


> I am so with you Angry! But...I will be leaving from October 14th until November 4th. My very first grandbaby will be here on the 21st and I am flying to PA to be there when he is born. I hope to have a harvest when I get home.


Well Congratulations Grandmaw!.....How Friken Cool!......I remember when he got married....damn I'm getting teary eyed.....


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 6, 2014)

fumble said:


> I am so with you Angry! But...I will be leaving from October 14th until November 4th. My very first grandbaby will be here on the 21st and I am flying to PA to be there when he is born. I hope to have a harvest when I get home.



congrats fumble i got 6 grandkids its alot of fun my kids drove me nuts but i get to spoil the grandkids and then send them home to momma lol...


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 6, 2014)

fumble said:


> 21st and I am flying to PA to be there when he is born. I hope to have a harvest when I get home.


 Congrats! If theyre not keeping the placenta its insanely good for your compost!


----------



## youngDee (Sep 6, 2014)

Whats up fellas, so I finally got the caterpillars under control. A lot of sweat blood and tears... literally I was crying over my buds lol... the damage was minimal. Thanks for the advice you guys. Heres a few pics of the girls.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 6, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Wha? ? Grand kids? I've always envisioned you as a smoking hot 25 years old... damn it fumble!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Grandmas can be smokin hot, woot


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 6, 2014)

Only a few more hours and then....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Only a few more hours and then....


Im like a kid in a lolly shop if I go a few days without seeing my mj tree


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Congrats! If theyre not keeping the placenta its insanely good for your compost!


Lol i heard that when I was only a kid ...wonder if anyone has


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 6, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Im like a kid in a lolly shop if I go a few days without seeing my mj tree


I feel like life as I know it has been interrupted.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 6, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol i heard that when I was only a kid ...wonder if anyone has


i have. from both my kids.  kinda hard to tell if it really helped, but it broke down nicely so I assume its working as intended. If nothing else it makes me feel closer to my chilluns every time i layer some over the top of a pot of soil.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh yeah....Greenhouse update! Just the biggun, ill post a whole garden pic week or 2 after i can fix the girls color, the rippers took enough to put the plants in shock an the big one was the first to start recovering. im this pic!


----------



## fumble (Sep 6, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Wha? ? Grand kids? I've always envisioned you as a smoking hot 25 years old... damn it fumble!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


LOLOL...too funny Woot  sorry to ruin the image for you.



doublejj said:


> Well Congratulations Grandmaw!.....How Friken Cool!......I remember when he got married....damn I'm getting teary eyed.....


Why thank you sir  I too remember when he got married...and the state of my girls when I returned :O



getawaymountain said:


> congrats fumble i got 6 grandkids its alot of fun my kids drove me nuts but i get to spoil the grandkids and then send them home to momma lol...


Thanks Getaway  Six grandkids! Nice  



Cannabidude said:


> Congrats! If theyre not keeping the placenta its insanely good for your compost!


Thanks Cannabidude  I will tell them about that. I have never heard it before. Very interesting.


----------



## fumble (Sep 6, 2014)

Took me a min to see you in there  Looks like she is starting to stack for you


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 6, 2014)

she is finally! im squatting just a titch there, but i had to spread her open or i was completely hidden. plants about 7-7.5'. the top of the greenhouse is a ~8'


----------



## Grobda (Sep 6, 2014)

September 6th: I am estimating around 4 oz dry from the Fast and Vast, most have been harvested with the exception of some lower buds on one which I am letting go a while longer. The KC45s started flowering this week, I have little hope for them finishing as they should end around late October which is way to wet and humid in WA. Very disappointed that these were advertised as 90 day autoflowers when it took them that long just to start flowering. They are freaking monsters though!!! The free regulars are just starting to show pistils so again, little hope. I am sure I can at least make some butter out of what I am able to get from everything!


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 6, 2014)

Grobda said:


> I have little hope for them finishing as they should end around late October which is way to wet and humid in WA.


im assuming you must be in western WA, here on the eastside unless is crappy year we can usually go until december if we have to (using heaters/greenhouse obviously), and mid WA seems to stay dry all year long. Hows drying going over there? i grew in seattle for a while and had to run large dehumidifiers to keep the buds from molding while "drying". kinda hard to get a bud to 60% when its 80% ambient during the late fall :S


----------



## Grobda (Sep 6, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> im assuming you must be in western WA, here on the eastside unless is crappy year we can usually go until december if we have to (using heaters/greenhouse obviously), and mid WA seems to stay dry all year long. Hows drying going over there? i grew in seattle for a while and had to run large dehumidifiers to keep the buds from molding while "drying". kinda hard to get a bud to 60% when its 80% ambient during the late fall :S


Yep, western WA. No mold problems drying here yet as it's not that humid. Last year when I pulled in late September I worked around it by hanging several damprid bags in my office and having a fan running with the windows open.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 6, 2014)

Bud porn

Romulan x time wreck











Cookies


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm home and I'm never leaving again...until after harvest.
Everything looks great and nothing is drooping from not being watered today so I'm going to wait and water, feed tomorrow.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm home and I'm never leaving again...until after harvest.
> Everything looks great and nothing is drooping from not being watered today so I'm going to wait and water, feed tomorrow.


Welcome home soldier...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you. Glad to be back from the cookoo's nest.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thank you. Glad to be back from the cookoo's nest.


Sometimes that's all it takes....just enough to remind you...
That's why the BBQ's are so much fun...they are like a big family reunion without all the drama...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 6, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sometimes that's all it takes....just enough to remind you...
> That's why the BBQ's are so much fun...they are like a big family reunion without all the drama...


Boy, you said it. When it cools off I am going to check out the girls and be grateful for my calm, quiet joyful life.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Boy, you said it. When it cools off I am going to check out the girls and be grateful for my calm, quiet joyful life.


How's Willy & Matisse?...& the dogs?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 6, 2014)

doublejj said:


> How's Willy & Matisse?...& the dogs?


Matisse started whinnying the minute I turned the corner, he knows the sound of the car, which got the dogs barking and howling to greet me home to the funny farm. It feel good to be loved.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Matisse started whinnying the minute I turned the corner, he knows the sound of the car, which got the dogs barking and howling to greet me home to the funny farm. It feel good to be loved.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2014)

Today on the farm...


----------



## Orcannic Gannabis (Sep 6, 2014)

10 outdoor Think Different autos. Guerilla.
Abt 45 days old.
Happy Frog & FF Ocean Forest.


Happy growing all you outdoorsmen!


----------



## dave and Em (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd love to see a little help on my outside grow. Posted in newbie central


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3248038



P.S. I love Neil Young..


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2014)

.....


----------



## fumble (Sep 6, 2014)

Right On! Thanks for posting that S'manta  I was just wondering when it was earlier today. 

...welcome home btw


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful days ahead from here on out. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 7, 2014)

early bud is done !! super sticky and stoney


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> early bud is done !! super sticky and stoney


Nice getaway...so nice fresh outdoor yummo


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 7, 2014)

fumble said:


> Right On! Thanks for posting that S'manta  I was just wondering when it was earlier today.
> 
> ...welcome home btw


Thank you, fumble. Congratulations on becoming a grandma... I hear it is very rewarding...I borrow bff's grandkids, they've made me honorary g'ma, they felt sorry for me....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2014)

Bark at the moon right here right now in southern hemisphere.....

OZZY OSBOURNE - Bark At The Moon { HD Music Video…:


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thank you, fumble. Congratulations on becoming a grandma... I hear it is very rewarding...I borrow bff's grandkids, they've made me honorary g'ma, they felt sorry for me....



I adopted jj as my gramps cos all my grandparents are deceased and not from old age either  

Just looking to adopt a grandma now lol


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 7, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I adopted jj as my gramps cos all my grandparents are deceased and not from old age either
> 
> Just looking adopt a grandma now lol


 Keep looking....I've already got 4 surrogate grandkids....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Keep looking....I've already got 4 surrogate grandkids....



Onto fumble I go .....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 7, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Onto fumble I go .....


I'm really like Auntie Mame....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2014)

Gotta have it.......


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2014)

Is that the panama jj ?


doublejj said:


> Gotta have it.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Is that the panama jj ?


That's what it was supposed to be...but I've never seen a purple Panama Red....it looks/smells incredible, so it's hard to be mad but...


----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 7, 2014)

Looking really good everyone,where is tws have not seen him for a bit probably busy with work.Was getting used to pic of the day lol.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Sep 7, 2014)

Here's some porn


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2014)

doublejj said:


> That's what it was supposed to be...but I've never seen a purple Panama Red....it looks/smells incredible, so it's hard to be mad but...


Yeah it looks awesome but I was thrown by the purple myself thats why I had to ask...geez looks like A grade vape stuff tho


----------



## 757growin (Sep 7, 2014)

So me and the girls made our 300 mile trek. Thanks to the riu fam who gave a hand! Just watered will unwrap in a few hours to see how the held up


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 7, 2014)

They look great, 757.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2014)

757growin said:


> So me and the girls made our 300 mile trek. Thanks to the riu fam who gave a hand! Just watered will unwrap in a few hours to see how the held upView attachment 3248439


Now I'm impressed.........hell of a job man.........the student becomes the teacher....


----------



## hexthat (Sep 7, 2014)

(The Third Dimension (IBL)x6) been breeding for resin production and final product high. Resin on this plant is sticky sticky.


Seeded (Lemon Larry OG x 3D (IBL)x5)


A (Lemon Larry OG x 3D (IBL)x5) seedling has a few pink hairs.

This (Lemon Larry OG x 3D (IBL)5) seedling has bigger buds then the others, took a few clones.

This is the frostiest (Lemon Larry OG x 3D (IBL)5) seedling.


----------



## fumble (Sep 7, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thank you, fumble. Congratulations on becoming a grandma... I hear it is very rewarding...I borrow bff's grandkids, they've made me honorary g'ma, they felt sorry for me....


Thanks S'manta  I can't wait to hold that little guy...mmmm baby smells


----------



## fumble (Sep 7, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Onto fumble I go .....


too cute ruby fruit


----------



## fumble (Sep 7, 2014)

that's awesome 757...I am sure they will love their new home


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 7, 2014)

757growin said:


> So me and the girls made our 300 mile trek. Thanks to the riu fam who gave a hand! Just watered will unwrap in a few hours to see how the held upView attachment 3248439



Wow I am gone a day and so much happens.. Why did you drive them 300 miles away??


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2014)

The bananas have new leaves!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2014)

Can you spot the Mantid?




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lmoore2680 (Sep 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Can you spot the Mantid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found it

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2014)

Here is an easier pic:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Can you spot the Mantid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW he - she blends in well.. Found it.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The bananas have new leaves!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, loves fert. and water..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Lady Master as of 9-7-14 Buds are starting to plump up.. Starting to smell a lot more specially at night and early morn. So looking forward to sampling the lovely lady


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 7, 2014)

Checking trichomes on my dwarf Blue Dream, when it cools off, for possible harvest tomorrow morning.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 7, 2014)

JJ could you post the link to the trimmer you posted before? I can't locate it . Please.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 7, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Checking trichomes on my dwarf Blue Dream, when it cools off, for possible harvest tomorrow morning.


That's great blue dream is delicious! Do you have any pics of her?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 7, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> That's great blue dream is delicious! Do you have any pics of her?


I'll snap one later. She's a dwarf....and tried to reveg, but she is really sticky and stinky.


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 7, 2014)

Here is an update on my blue cheese into her fourth week of flower. I love my mom!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 7, 2014)

S'Manta said:


>


I love Neil young too!!!





This is just hilarious!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 7, 2014)

Couldn't find my favourite acoustic version, but this is still a good one


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 7, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Couldn't find my favourite acoustic version, but this is still a good one


Neil makes any song sound good.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 7, 2014)

Dwarf Blue Dream . . .


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Dwarf Blue Dream . . .
> View attachment 3248710


Wow, that must be smelling sweet by now....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 7, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Wow, that must be smelling sweet by now....


She smells strong and is so sticky. There doesn't look like there is much to trim... I may put her in the back porch tonight we have a 50% chance of thunderstorms. Her trichomes are cloudy, amber, about 60% cloudy, 40% amber. I do still see a clear one, here and there...


----------



## Tank6706 (Sep 7, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Dwarf Blue Dream . . .
> View attachment 3248710


That's a beauty! What breeder is that from? I have the hso going now but she is not very far along yet.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 7, 2014)

Tank6706 said:


> That's a beauty! What breeder is that from? I have the hso going now but she is not very far along yet.


I got her from a dispensary in Tulare County. I have no idea on her breeder or genetics. I just wish I had vegged her correctly, she'd have been impressive.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Can you spot the Mantid?
> 
> honestly ? I couldnt find it inside 60 secs.....but then again just had first smoke for 5 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## nuggs (Sep 7, 2014)

very nice Sam !


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 7, 2014)

nuggs said:


> very nice Sam !


Thank you, nuggs. Oh, I'm so embarrassed.... Lol...nuggs, you grow massive huge forests of beautiful mj....and my dwarf BD... Lol..is so tiny compared to most everybody's grow on the forum....thank you, again. 
I just hope she has good potency and tastes good.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 7, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Dwarf Blue Dream . . .
> View attachment 3248710


That's going to be some serious dank!!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2014)

...


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 7, 2014)

757growin said:


> So me and the girls made our 300 mile trek. Thanks to the riu fam who gave a hand! Just watered will unwrap in a few hours to see how the held upView attachment 3248439


Glad you made it safe bro, you need to start a 757 thread


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2014)

Old, but I'm not that old......


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 7, 2014)

listening to ol' Louis in the hammock





early pineapple express, this plant didn't get watered for 5 days :S didn't want to wait for it it to recover so chop chop! tastes and smells wonderful, may be a keeper strain, ill have do a full length flower and see just how much better it is then.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 7, 2014)

Harvest time coming soon 

I wish I could hire someboxy to harvest and trim for me lol. Any takers?

Cant wait to smoke more scissor tho!!!!!!

How much more longer? Im thinking one to two weeks on most of them


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 8, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> How much more longer? Im thinking one to two weeks on most of them


those are 2 months overdue easily.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 8, 2014)

poison warp is looking great and buds are filling in everywhere be done by end sept


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 8, 2014)

757growin said:


> So me and the girls made our 300 mile trek. Thanks to the riu fam who gave a hand! Just watered will unwrap in a few hours to see how the held upView attachment 3248439




nothing like a road trip in a u-haul


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 8, 2014)

757growin said:


> So me and the girls made our 300 mile trek. Thanks to the riu fam who gave a hand! Just watered will unwrap in a few hours to see how the held upView attachment 3248439


The COMPOUND!!!! My right leg is stiff and sore from driving the truck! I just woke up.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey brother, your garden looks a-1 as usual man. All the seedlings of the seadragon, madd jack, and gangbanger all died. Damn whiteflies got the best of me this time. I saved 4 seahash beans and 4 madd jacks in my collection so I didnt totally screw up lol. Seaash smells so spicy at dawn man. And then more lemony/skunky at noon. I am about 2-3 weeks out on a bunch of them. Ill snap some photos with my kodak because they are beautiful and deserve close ups

The hawaiian skunk haze in my north greenhouse is 5 ft tall Nd still no signs of budding lll. The hsh in my outdoor plot is also 5 foot with just preflowers. 
I started flowering the patio greenhouse plants on the 3rd. They have really been using up the nitrogen in the soil. Might need to top dress with some guano.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

It is looking great, Fresno...I hate whiteflies. I hate bugs.
(I was wondering where the hell you were.)


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> listening to ol' Louis in the hammock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that song and Louis. I am stoked that you, a kid, know this song.
It is a wonderful world.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

I went out with my loppers to chop down BD and I couldn't do it.
I feel like an executioner.. lol. I'm going to do it at 6:30am..I think.
This is the hard part...


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I love that song and Louis. I am stoked that you, a kid, know this song.
> It is a wonderful world.


Jazz is my favorite, not that new age stuff with all the beatniks making lots of noise.(although I like that too!) My wife and I listened to my Billie Holliday pandora station while she was in labor both times. If you ever need a recomendation for something off the wall ask me. I go from Darby O' Gill to the Flaming Lips over to some RHCP, and thats all just in one day.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Jazz is my favorite, not that new age stuff with all the beatniks making lots of noise.(although I like that too!) My wife and I listened to my Billie Holliday pandora station while she was in labor both times. If you ever need a recomendation for something off the wall ask me. I go from Darby O' Gill to the Flaming Lips over to some RHCP, and thats all just in one day.


Charlie Parker? Art Pepper? John Coltrane? Miles Davis?
Me, too.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 8, 2014)

Old Bear Mountain is some of my favorite, they're a local band. Wont find these on the radio. I'd like to post their whole first album as its one of the best albums ive seen in many years, but there are only a few online to link to, check 'em out if you get a chance.
@partlycloudy this one makes me think of you for some reason.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I went out with my loppers to chop down BD and I couldn't do it.
> I feel like an executioner.. lol. I'm going to do it at 6:30am..I think.
> This is the hard part...


LOL I thought I was the only one who had a hard time actually cutting my plants down. I have to psyche myself up to do it every time.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Charlie Parker? Art Pepper? John Coltrane? Miles Davis?
> Me, too.


Yes! i like Ella Fitsgerald too and many others fom that era. It was really disappointing the the "great Gatsby" flick would have been a great way to bring back some of this music for the younger crows, instead the took great music and replaced it with generic synthesized crap.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

My husband turned me on to good jazz, thank gawd and I got him to appreciate The Rolling Stones...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> LOL I thought I was the only one who had a hard time actually cutting my plants down. I have to psyche myself up to do it every time.


They are like family...

I screwed up my Italian courage and chopped her down. Its a morning of mourning, here.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> They are like family...
> 
> I screwed up my Italian courage and chopped her down. Its a morning of mourning, here.


Hope this makes you feel a little better, she would have died soon anyway as you know.. It is hard to kill something you have put all this time and care in to but come next spring you will be ready to do it all over again.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2014)

this guns for hire.......


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm betting with myself on which plants will be harvested next. In the running are, Master Kush, Platinum Bubba and Cherry Pie. My money is on.... Platinum Bubba...though I got Master Kush on the same day.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm betting with myself on which plants will be harvested next. In the running are, Master Kush, Platinum Bubba and Cherry Pie. My money is on.... Platinum Bubba...though I got Master Kush on the same day.


Warrant - Cherry Pie: 




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Warrant - Cherry Pie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that car.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I love that car.


Im baked first day off  I done something today that was so crazy it made my week but I cant share the pic cos it will indentify me he he


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Im baked first day off  I done something today that was so crazy it made my week but I cant share the pic cos it will indentify me he he


Yes, keep your identity secret....til you get your arse to the BBQ.


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I love that car.


Car?....what car?...
I think this is about where the roller skates started....."I've got a brand new pair of roller skates".....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Im baked first day off  I done something today that was so crazy it made my week but I cant share the pic cos it will indentify me he he


NOW?!....Your getting shy NOW?!!!....at your age?!.....after everything you've done?.....lol


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

How'd he get the brand new key?


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 8, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Old Bear Mountain is some of my favorite, they're a local band. Wont find these on the radio. I'd like to post their whole first album as its one of the best albums ive seen in many years, but there are only a few online to link to, check 'em out if you get a chance.
> @partlycloudy this one makes me think of you for some reason.


About the way I feel some days

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

Dwarf Platinum Bubba next to PUrkel.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> About the way I feel some days
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760X using Rollitup mobile app


Just stay out of Utah...lol!


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 8, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Just stay out of Utah...lol!


Lol right

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 8, 2014)

757growin said:


> So me and the girls made our 300 mile trek. Thanks to the riu fam who gave a hand! Just watered will unwrap in a few hours to see how the held upView attachment 3248439


Impressive man. Thats a hell of a job moving all those.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 8, 2014)

Had to harvest this bud a little early due to lower bud rot. I Should be harvesting the whole plant in the next two weeks for sure
Romulan x timewreck. She has a unique smell, kind of like a earthy lemon lime. Got about a quarter oz curing up.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

I think it is time to harvest these girls:

Quantum Kush




Jesus OG (Bush and Tree)






Shemale (African Mulanje x Jilly Bean)





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Can you spot the Mantid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice male. what strain?


----------



## hexthat (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm finding bud worms, Im going to try and check my plants every morning. I want some Bt but all I have is Bs (Bacillus subtilis)

My chickens don't even chew on them they swallow them whole while alive and wiggling.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 8, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> poison warp is looking great and buds are filling in everywhere be done by end sept


you back on the east coast? Plants look great as usual.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Dwarf Platinum Bubba next to PUrkel. View attachment 3249158


3 of us grew PUrkles this year and all 3 of us ended up with a very small bushes. Was not happy with it. Smells great, but the tallest one is 3ft. Good luck. look great


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

Quality vs Quantity - It is always a battle. The little plants are so much easier to trim 

The male is a TGA Jilly Bean with all of its Agent Orange goodness. Although I have also had some Jilly that was straight peppermint candy! Makes your nose burn 

And then there was this girl:



She was almost black. I just gifted some of her seeds to an expert farmer and we will see what he does with them.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 8, 2014)

It looks like the outdoor season is over for Alberta Canada! Woke up to this today


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> 3 of us grew PUrkles this year and all 3 of us ended up with a very small bushes. Was not happy with it. Smells great, but the tallest one is 3ft. Good luck. look great


My PUrkle has been transplanted 4 times ending in a 45 gal fabric pot. She is over 5' tall, my largest. She's been an easy plant to grow. She loves Cali and hot weather, apparently.
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> It looks like the outdoor season is over for Alberta Canada! Woke up to this todayView attachment 3249212


How depressing...lol...too early for winter, isn't it? Is this in Calgary?


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 8, 2014)

Ya it's very depressing lol. Its west of Edmonton, but the system is hitting all the way down to Calgary too. I feel bad for all the farmers. Both cannabis and agriculture, if they still had crops finishing.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't think there's too many outdoor pot growers though, but I'm sure there are some who try


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

You already harvested so you are safe. I have friends in Nova Scotia.. better warn them what's coming.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> I don't think there's too many outdoor pot growers though, but I'm sure there are some who try


I would look into auto flowering strains and just grow a bunch of them to make up for their lack of size.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 8, 2014)

No I only harvested a small portion that I was worried could mold. But I don't live here in Alberta so I'm still safe lol. My wife sent me some pics this morning because she was worried about my leaves yellowing.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I would look into auto flowering strains and just grow a bunch of them to make up for their lack of size.


If I lived here I would definitely run all autos. I have a friend way up north alberta who has his in a green house with a radiant oil heater. They've just started flowering.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> No I only harvested a small portion that I was worried could mold. But I don't live here in Alberta so I'm still safe lol. My wife sent me some pics this morning because she was worried about my leaves yellowing. View attachment 3249213View attachment 3249214 View attachment 3249215


What a great wife.. now this is teamwork.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 8, 2014)

She really is! She doesn't even smoke.


Edit. And she's even burping my jars of the early harvest while I'm gone.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 8, 2014)

@S'Manta Get any rain lately?


----------



## zest (Sep 8, 2014)

chernobyl


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @S'Manta Get any rain lately?


Do sprinkles counts? Not really but its cooler and overcast.
Did you get rain?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2014)

doublejj said:


> NOW?!....Your getting shy NOW?!!!....at your age?!.....after everything you've done
> 
> Sorry was getting away from bud porn there I was a bit baked and whiskied up


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> She really is! She doesn't even smoke.
> 
> 
> Edit. And she's even burping my jars of the early harvest while I'm gone.


Sounds like my wife...I guess if us blokes are loyal and living they will do anything for us in return.....mine only partakes in very minimal social smoking but she came at me like a raging bull when she wanted me to give her something for a bad toothache


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Master Kush buds 11 days apart..


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 8, 2014)

Milkyway!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Milkyway!View attachment 3249374


I had to look her up. She's a kiwi and 70%/30% indica. She looks really good, sunshine. Good job.
She reminds me of my AK47.. Foothill Growers?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I had to look her up. She's a kiwi and 70%/30% indica. She looks really good, sunshine. Good job.
> She reminds me of my AK47.. Foothill Growers?


Thank you Sam I got her at ccic last year!


----------



## ISK (Sep 8, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> If I lived here I would definitely run all autos. I have a friend way up north alberta who has his in a green house with a radiant oil heater. They've just started flowering.


I'm in the lower mainland and still prefer the auto's for sunshine grows, as the regulars don't finish until October, and that's with forcing them to flower in mid-July (using a dark room)

In my situation, by August the sun gets blocked by a neighbouring hi-rise, and as the sun tracks lower and lower, I get longer and longer brown-out periods, but still get enough hours of sunshine to finish them

Pic 1 is a non-auto in soil....Pic 2 is an auto in hempy (and is 3 weeks younger)...next year it's auto's in hempy only for me

Cheers 
Indoor Sun King


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 8, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Sounds like my wife...I guess if us blokes are loyal and living they will do anything for us in return.....mine only partakes in very minimal social smoking but she came at me like a raging bull when she wanted me to give her something for a bad toothache


Ya she used to smoke casually but hasnt in quite a while. she knows how much it does for my neck and back pain. she doesnt like that i have to grow. but she understands the need.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 8, 2014)

I culled three beasty males today all. 
Here is a hawaiian skunk haze male that was a freebie.
 
Seawarp comin along nice. Smells like lemons. Really. 
 

Some random seahash shots in the greenhouse. Nice tight buds. Smells like lemon pepper kind of. Real spicy scent.
   

Bahia blackhead still not budding lol.
 

Strawberry blue......slowly but surely flowering. No smell yet really. 
 
Pics are crappy because I was in a rush to get outta there when it started pouring rain........for all of 2 minutes lol. I will break out the kodak before harvy tho.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 8, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Seawarp comin along nice. Smells like lemons. Really
> .


The seawarp tastes real lemony too! Can't wait to grow it!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 8, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> The seawarp tastes real lemony too! Can't wait to grow it!


You better grow it!!!!! Lol. It has buds from the ground up practically. But they are spaced apart perfectly. Which is good to prevent mold/bud rot.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 8, 2014)

ISK said:


> I'm in the lower mainland and still prefer the auto's for sunshine grows, as the regulars don't finish until October, and that's with forcing them to flower in mid-July (using a dark room)
> 
> In my situation, by August the sun gets blocked by a neighbouring hi-rise, and as the sun tracks lower and lower, I get longer and longer brown-out periods, but still get enough hours of sunshine to finish them
> 
> ...



that's a nice size auto...


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 8, 2014)

yeah i will be for a few seasons, i have 30 sea warp and 30 swamp skunk. im sure ill make more beans too!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Do sprinkles counts? Not really but its cooler and overcast.
> Did you get rain?


This morning it poured for like 2 minutes in my neck of the woods. Brough t out the dreaded grasshoppers! ! I smashed 2 witn a shovel. My frog homies have been taking care of them for me all summer. I cant wait to try this seahash. Everybody that s sm oked my ssh said it was the bomb. This is ten times smellier and stickier. Trichs all over. Even on the fan leaves. Im sure I will get some compliments.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 8, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> that's a nice size auto...


thats what ive been saying
too. especially since hes growing it indoors under natural sun


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 8, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> This morning it poured for like 2 minutes in my neck of the woods. Brough t out the dreaded grasshoppers! ! I smashed 2 witn a shovel. My frog homies have been taking care of them for me all summer. I cant wait to try this seahash. Everybody that s sm oked my ssh said it was the bomb. This is ten times smellier and stickier. Trichs all over. Even on the fan leaves. Im sure I will get some compliments.


I have toads, do they eat hoppers?
ssh? I can't wait to try Blue Dream, stickiest stuff, yet.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 8, 2014)

@FresnoFarmer


----------



## ISK (Sep 8, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> that's a nice size auto...


thanks FLkeys.....I just harvested a Dwarfed Low-Flyer, which was much smaller but I'm very pleased with the taste and buzz

I know auto's can be flakey at best, but this strain which is from a local breeder seems to be dialed in for our local climate/environment


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I have toads, do they eat hoppers?
> ssh? I can't wait to try Blue Dream, stickiest stuff, yet.


Super silver haze. toads and lizards love meaty crunchy hoppers.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 8, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @FresnoFarmer


Lmao yeah fresno is ghey. "Help, I'm in Tijuana!" Gets me everytime man.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 8, 2014)

I need a microscope man.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Sep 9, 2014)

Great looking bush, sunshine.
Love your kitties.....


----------



## danknugg (Sep 9, 2014)

My biggest girl Berta and her little sis, Meg. 

Been hiding Meg in the shade for 4 days and she has moved farther along for sure 

Bout 5 weeks in flower


----------



## timwarrior (Sep 9, 2014)

TWS said:


>


This is my favorite song of all time.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 9, 2014)

They are starting to fatten up. This time last season I battled caterpillars. I had 4 pots then though. 

As I watered I uncovered some ladybugs in the soil, and in the chocohash they were living in the larfy area. I chopped most of the bottom now. 

Man I don't need any bugs...small fry game


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2014)

2 puppies playing under a tree.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Sep 9, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> No I only harvested a small portion that I was worried could mold. But I don't live here in Alberta so I'm still safe lol. My wife sent me some pics this morning because she was worried about my leaves yellowing. View attachment 3249213View attachment 3249214 View attachment 3249215


Looks like some of ours that got attacked by the dreaded mites better take a real good look with a 60 to 100x zoom scope. Ours didnt show signs of mite bites but we can see them under the scope

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 9, 2014)

I have them on one of my plants and starting to see bites on a few others.. Ugh..


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Sep 9, 2014)

UPDATE 
LEMON G AND GDP 

GDP
 GDP
 LEMON G 
 GDP
 
Yield predictions anyone ???????


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2014)

Aserca De La libra!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 9, 2014)

partlycloudy said:


> Looks like some of ours that got attacked by the dreaded mites better take a real good look with a 60 to 100x zoom scope. Ours didnt show signs of mite bites but we can see them under the scope
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760X using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks PC you could be right about this one because a few leaves showed reddening around the edges. But I'm not expecting much off this plant at all, it has been root bound for a long time and has wilted and dried out from an irrigation problem and was nearly dead when I got home last. The other ones to me just seem like normal yellowing and dying off I've experienced in the past. Unfortunately I'm not around and i only have a jewellers loupe. So I just have to let nature take its course for a few weeks.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 9, 2014)

She's strapped in and ready to head for the finish line. I have a few additions and adjustments to make but will wait to see if this needs to be tighter. I'm going to put some baleing twine on the top row of the netting in several strategic spots and attach it to the fence for added support.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 9, 2014)

Very tidy! Good job Sam.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 9, 2014)

Tripple platnium gsc on tap water


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 9, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> Very tidy! Good job Sam.


Thanks, bc. It was a lot easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## danknugg (Sep 9, 2014)

BackwoodzBurner said:


> UPDATE
> LEMON G AND GDP
> View attachment 3249800
> GDP
> ...


27 Oz on the dot but I hope it's double!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Sep 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


What's strains?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 9, 2014)

thump easy said:


> What's strains?


Blue Dreams (2 on the left) AK47 (center) Orange Bud (2 on the right)
Strains not in the picture: Pineapple Chunk, Pure Power Plant, Tahoe OG, Cherry Pie.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 9, 2014)

This is what GB looks like groovin' around the aisles on the other side of the fence.




Just picture the mic as a pump sprayer


----------



## charface (Sep 9, 2014)

Dont cry for me Argentina.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 9, 2014)

Poop soup. Plants love it


----------



## TWS (Sep 9, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3249651



boy , Kitty sure had to go pee !


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Poop soup. Plants love it
> View attachment 3249952


Wats the recipe fresno if u dont mind me asking ?


----------



## nuggs (Sep 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Blue Dreams (2 on the left) AK47 (center) Orange Bud (2 on the right)
> Strains not in the picture: Pineapple Chunk, Pure Power Plant, Tahoe OG, Cherry Pie.


the pure power plant is a very good strain GB I've grown it twice with 5+ results. very good smoke and easy to trim.


----------



## fumble (Sep 9, 2014)

glad you got a handle on those little effers Nuggs  Did you still need to get the cover on?


----------



## nuggs (Sep 9, 2014)

fumble said:


> glad you got a handle on those little effers Nuggs  Did you still need to get the cover on?


yeah its about time to get it covered. there was dew day before yesterday but not today. bought the metal I need today and in the morning I plan to weld it on.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 9, 2014)

Marion Berry!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2014)

nuggs said:


> Marion Berry!


Sweet!...Already on my list for next year.....


----------



## nuggs (Sep 9, 2014)

Mega Jackpot


----------



## nuggs (Sep 9, 2014)

Marion Berry!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 9, 2014)

@nuggs when do you germinate your seeds?


----------



## nuggs (Sep 9, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> @nuggs when do you germinate your seeds?


I like to put them in to soak in a solo cup of water when the frogs start singing. mid march. then I plant in a one gallon pot and into the greenhouse. NEVER a light on my starts.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 9, 2014)

No lights eh, interesting. Thanks for sharing


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 9, 2014)

nuggs said:


> I like to put them in to soak in a solo cup of water when the frogs start singing. mid march. then I plant in a one gallon pot and into the greenhouse. NEVER a light on my starts.


Maybe I should do seeds, only. 
I'm putting this on my questions list for the BBQ.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2014)

nuggs said:


> I like to put them in to soak in a solo cup of water when the frogs start singing. mid march. then I plant in a one gallon pot and into the greenhouse. NEVER a light on my starts.


I'm already gearing up for all seeds outdoor next year....except maybe the Cherry Pie cut....
The light dep greenhouse will prob be all clones...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm going to clean out my carport after harvest and enclose it with plastic for a full greenhouse, and start seeds out there....I need room for 50-60 plants....


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 9, 2014)

Frisson Dew, MK Ultra, Hollands Hope, Caramel Cream, Blue Cheese, Blueberry Headband, THC Bomb, Blueberry Gum, Sugar Black Rose, Hash Bomb, Shark Shock CBD and Critical Hog.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 9, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Frisson Dew, MK Ultra, Hollands Hope, Caramel Cream, Blue Cheese, Blueberry Headband, THC Bomb, Blueberry Gum, Sugar Black Rose, Hash Bomb, Shark Shock CBD and Critical Hog.
> View attachment 3250211


Beautiful Garden


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 9, 2014)

Right back at yah Garden Boss.

We moved into this place mid June. So we had a lot of work to get the greenhouse up and the plants in. ( 6-21 ) obviously I knew and prepared but hopefully next year I can get Monsters like you folks do.



All from seed.


----------



## cowboy916 (Sep 9, 2014)

nuggs said:


> I like to put them in to soak in a solo cup of water when the frogs start singing. mid march. then I plant in a one gallon pot and into the greenhouse. NEVER a light on my starts.


Hey @nuggs have you ever had a seed start that triggered early on that schedule I ran almost all seeds this year with advise tnat seeds don't trigger as easy. I seemed to be good info with the exeption of 2 strains Pineapple Express and Blue OG both of which triggered early 4 of 4 on the pine 2 of 3 on the Blue og on pretty much same schedule you use.


----------



## danknugg (Sep 9, 2014)

1st pic is Berta she's big
2nd pic is Meg she's not
3rd the sisters
Meg is just a little bit ahead because I put her in shade 5 days ago


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 9, 2014)

*Morro Bay getaway...*
I just rolled in the door from a Morro Bay getaway, great time! Hearst Castle, Elephant Seals, San Simeon pier fishing, whale watching from the pier (about 200 yards off the pier, it was crazy), tidal pools at Montana del Oro, Pismo Beach, and a bunch of other shit too! I'm worn out, my "motor" just don't run like the old days.
TMB-


----------



## codster25 (Sep 10, 2014)

TWS said:


> boy , Kitty sure had to go pee !


 LMAO


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2014)

nuggs said:


> I like to put them in to soak in a solo cup of water when the frogs start singing. mid march. then I plant in a one gallon pot and into the greenhouse. NEVER a light on my starts.


I only do one or two as I have said before...I feel better cos I do the same as nuggs germinate in lukewarm water or paper towel then into a seedling pot then into the ground.this is 2 wonder woman seeds I have just germinated ...taproots took only 36 hrs to get to this stage today  one of the fastest ive ever seen like that......


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> *Morro Bay getaway...*
> I just rolled in the door from a Morro Bay getaway, great time! Hearst Castle, Elephant Seals, San Simeon pier fishing, whale watching from the pier (about 200 yards off the pier, it was crazy), tidal pools at Montana del Oro, Pismo Beach, and a bunch of other shit too! I'm worn out, my "motor" just don't run like the old days.
> TMB-
> 
> ...


Very similar time for you that I get to have in my own backyard every day when im not working pics look great


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 10, 2014)

A lot of sexy ladies going on this yr!!...good job ladies and gentlemen!!!!


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 10, 2014)

BackwoodzBurner said:


> UPDATE
> LEMON G AND GDP
> View attachment 3249800
> GDP
> ...


Man those look so happy!


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 10, 2014)

How deep and wide do you guys dig your outdoor holes?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> How deep and wide do you guys dig your outdoor holes?


 ive been wondering the same thing actually...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

2x2x2 for late starts and 3x3x2 for full season.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 2x2x2 for late starts and 3x3x2 for full season.


Thats feet right lol im to lazy to dig that if its metres ....u run out of ut early harvest yet fres ?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Lol yes feet sorry guys haha. Yep. I have the shake at the bottom of my travel jar. Very potent stuff though. The ssh makes me too paranoid lol. Gives me panjc attacks and shit.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 10, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> How deep and wide do you guys dig your outdoor holes?


I just had something unexpected happen! My plants in the ground are not as big as the plants in I put in Shopping Bags ... you know the save-plastic-use-this-expensive-type-bag they have in supermarkets these days! I didn't expect the ladies to like them as MUCH AS THEY DO! They are LOVING being in bags................ Strange! All different Strains too.... the ones in Bags r all bigger than the ones in the Ground.... huh..... un.ex.pec.ted. xxmissxx


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> How deep and wide do you guys dig your outdoor holes?


I dig mine the same size as Fresno. 
3 ft x 3 ft x 2 ft deep, then place my raised bed box on top and fill. We use straight coastal compost in ours, no other additives.

I cheat though and use the Kubota.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I dig mine the same size as Fresno.
> 3 ft x 3 ft x 2 ft deep, then place my raised bed box on top and fill. We use straight coastal compost in ours, no other additives.
> 
> I cheat though and use the Kubota.
> View attachment 3250393


I might have to go 2x2x2 ill measure tomorrow but I can still do a raised bed on top....cheers for the advice guys
And I also have geo fabric to line the hole with


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 10, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I dig mine the same size as Fresno.
> 3 ft x 3 ft x 2 ft deep, then place my raised bed box on top and fill. We use straight coastal compost in ours, no other additives.
> 
> I cheat though and use the Kubota.
> View attachment 3250393


I. Am. Dribbbblingggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Raised beds are the beez knees. If I ever raise my fenceline then i will do raised beds. The plants love the large holes too man. Hardly any yellowing at all and they are almost through with flowering. Large holes = more root space = more available nutrients and water = better quality buds and higher yield..


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Raised beds are the beez knees. If I ever raise my fenceline then i will do raised beds. The plants love the large holes too man. Hardly any yellowing at all and they are almost through with flowering. Large holes = more root space = more available nutrients and water = better quality buds and higher yield..


Yep and thats why my hole is gonna get lined with geo fabric ive never done it before but I think it should be ok


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Wouldn't Geo Fabric stop the roots from being able to stretch their legs if the plants decide to grow into monsters?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Wouldn't Geo Fabric stop the roots from being able to stretch their legs if the plants decide to grow into monsters?


Im not sure mate so im happy to take on advice about it I guess im thinking its like a smart pot in the ground but I can see what your saying I guess geofabric is used to stop weeds coming thru as well so maybe I would be wrong to line the hole like that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2014)

At the same time im looking at topping to keep around 6-8 feet max


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 10, 2014)

Do you have gophers, ruby?
This is what I found googling gophers WA.

Gophers available for fast delivery Australia wide. Any gopher is available for purchase online 24 / 7 and is backed with a full warranty


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice guys, much appreciated.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Do you have gophers, ruby?


Bloody hell sam those gophers need batteries lol...
Closest things we have to your gophers is our hairy nosed wombats


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 10, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I dig mine the same size as Fresno.
> 3 ft x 3 ft x 2 ft deep, then place my raised bed box on top and fill. We use straight coastal compost in ours, no other additives.
> 
> I cheat though and use the Kubota.
> View attachment 3250393


You need to start a thread, you obviously have shit dialed in. Very f'n nice man.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> You need to start a thread, you obviously have shit dialed in. Very f'n nice man.


Thanks
I just recently came back to Rollitup. Figured it was a little late in the year to start a journal.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 10, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I'm going to clean out my carport after harvest and enclose it with plastic for a full greenhouse, and start seeds out there....I need room for 50-60 plants....


let me know if you need help enclosing it.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 10, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Right back at yah Garden Boss.
> 
> We moved into this place mid June. So we had a lot of work to get the greenhouse up and the plants in. ( 6-21 ) obviously I knew and prepared but hopefully next year I can get Monsters like you folks do.
> 
> ...


I agree with GB Beautiful job!


----------



## nuggs (Sep 10, 2014)

cowboy916 said:


> Hey @nuggs have you ever had a seed start that triggered early on that schedule I ran almost all seeds this year with advise tnat seeds don't trigger as easy. I seemed to be good info with the exeption of 2 strains Pineapple Express and Blue OG both of which triggered early 4 of 4 on the pine 2 of 3 on the Blue og on pretty much same schedule you use.


I have had a few get a bud on top if I don't repot or it gets too root bound like two feet tall in a one gallon pot. If I repot them it seems to give me a little more time for it to grow before planting. seems like it has to push somewhere and if it's root bound it thinks it's flower time.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 10, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> *Morro Bay getaway...*
> I just rolled in the door from a Morro Bay getaway, great time! Hearst Castle, Elephant Seals, San Simeon pier fishing, whale watching from the pier (about 200 yards off the pier, it was crazy), tidal pools at Montana del Oro, Pismo Beach, and a bunch of other shit too! I'm worn out, my "motor" just don't run like the old days.
> TMB-
> 
> ...


alright my Friend ! Glad you had a nice trip.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2014)

nuggs said:


> I have had a few get a bud on top if I don't repot or it gets too root bound like two feet tall in a one gallon pot. If I repot them it seems to give me a little more time for it to grow before planting. seems like it has to push somewhere and if it's root bound it thinks it's flower time.


I'm gonna start a shitload of seeds in the carport/greenhouse next March. I'll start way more than I need and cull any that flip early....


----------



## nuggs (Sep 10, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I'm gonna start a shitload of seeds in the carport/greenhouse next March. I'll start way more than I need and cull any that flip early....


you'll find you won't have near the problem with seed as with clones as long as they get natural light.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 10, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My PUrkle has been transplanted 4 times ending in a 45 gal fabric pot. She is over 5' tall, my largest. She's been an easy plant to grow. She loves Cali and hot weather, apparently.
> Thanks for the kind words.


I think the clones we got were just poor genetics. live in cali as well 50 gal smart pots with foxfarm and roots. Every other strain we are growing are all 5ft+ except for the PUrkle. Will try again next year since i really like the bud.


----------



## timwarrior (Sep 10, 2014)

nuggs said:


> you'll find you won't have near the problem with seed as with clones as long as they get natural light.


I totally agree. I grew three plants from seed and they are thriving. I put one clone in the ground and she hated it. I will only do seed from now on. They also grow with less pests and more disease resistant in my opinion.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2014)

I think for our early light dep greenhouse grow, we'll use clones. It worked really well this year, I'm just gonna start them a little earlier. The outdoor plants & second greenhouse will be from seed......


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 10, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> I think the clones we got were just poor genetics. live in cali as well 50 gal smart pots with foxfarm and roots. Every other strain we are growing are all 5ft+ except for the PUrkle. Will try again next year since i really like the bud.


Yes, I agree about genetics because you grew in really good soil and I did not. This is my first grow and didn't find RIU until mid April, I think, and I had gotten all my clones by then and was growing in miracle grow. PUrkle didn't get good organic soil until her third transplant but from the getgo she showed she wanted to grow big. I almost left her in a 15 gal pot but TMB guilted me into transplanting her and during the hottest part of summer. THANK YOU, TMB, DBLJJ AND GB AND MR SUNSHINE, ABM, FRESNO AND FUMBLE. She's grown 2+ feet in her 45 gal fabric pot.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 10, 2014)

Here are my teenage girls.
#1 is PUrkle
#2 is AK47
#3 Cashmere Kush


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Couldn't agree more, about starting from seed. 
We started twice as many seeds as we needed, picked the ones we wanted then helped some good friends with the others. 
To many systemic diseases out there to be risking an all in adventure on.


----------



## fumble (Sep 10, 2014)

Beautiful S'manta! So love the pink pistles  My Katy (PLP) that I grew year before last had hot pink pistles.

Glad you transplanted too!


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm thinking about a week left. She seems to be using the nutrients stored in the leaves up.
Romulan x Timewreck





Tried to get the whole plant but failed, she's a wide girl






Cookie reveg





Cookies


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 10, 2014)

fumble said:


> Beautiful S'manta! So love the pink pistles  My Katy (PLP) that I grew year before last had hot pink pistles.
> 
> Glad you transplanted too!


Thank you, fumble. 
CK is my first/only with the pink pistils and burgundy stems.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

OK - I chopped the Quantum Kush - and I squished the grasshopper I found on her. I have a 5 gallon bucket of water on the pool cover to keep it from blowing open and it had a mantid with wings floating in it. I reached down and it climbed up my arm and continued to the top of my head. It took some coaxing to get it to move to my hand and then I placed it on the Shemale plant. I love those bugs!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 10, 2014)

I love mantid's, too. I almost sat on one the other day.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 10, 2014)

Almost there!


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 10, 2014)

First picture is from early April. Last pic is today. Started flowering on the Summer Solstice.  First Outdoor Grow, Organics, and Happy. A couple more weeks i think. 

         

Finally had a chance to sit in front of a computer and upload these.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2014)

Sticky Icky ABM!.....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 10, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Almost there!
> View attachment 3250580
> View attachment 3250581
> View attachment 3250582


Bootyful, ABM. What strain?


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 10, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Almost there!
> View attachment 3250580
> View attachment 3250581
> View attachment 3250582



looking great abm !! enjoy the hard work


----------



## timwarrior (Sep 10, 2014)

Everyone is doing fantastic. Here are some of my ladies. I am crossing my fingers not too many caterpillars in the buds. Too many sites to check.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 10, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Almost there!
> View attachment 3250580
> View attachment 3250581
> View attachment 3250582


Super frosty, those look awesome. very nice, enjoy the smoke.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 10, 2014)

So I'm running into my first issue thus far.
As I've stated before we just moved here in June. 

We have a dug well and all of a sudden our water is really dirty looking. Probably due to the fact that we have been pulling so much water through it. Just about 2 weeks ago I finally got our hot water hooked up, so our water demand has probably doubled. (We don't drink it)

So I went up and checked the well. The well is full but seems like we are pulling in some run off water. (Possibly, don't know what else would be causing this) My PPM meter is saying its 70, though it looks more like 1,000. 

*Is this safe to be feeding my plants with ?*


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 10, 2014)

It's Fireballs (Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Puff) from Breeders Boutique. I got these 2 beauties from 3 freebies they sent with a previous order.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 10, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> It's Fireballs (Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Puff) from Breeders Boutique. I got these 2 beauties from 3 freebies they sent with a previous order.


You scored.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 10, 2014)

im looking at seed banks and which strains to order... never looked at Breeder's Boutique, though. Ill be looking at those ones, for sure.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 10, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> So I'm running into my first issue thus far.
> As I've stated before we just moved here in June.
> 
> We have a dug well and all of a sudden our water is really dirty looking. Probably due to the fact that we have been pulling so much water through it. Just about 2 weeks ago I finally got our hot water hooked up, so our water demand has probably doubled. (We don't drink it)
> ...


I'd be contacting the people that drilled the well. Do you have a filter on the well?


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 10, 2014)

It's a dug well. No filter. Bought the place through a foreclosure auction as is.

I have an excavator and can go up and divert the washout the run off is running through around my well. Or dig it up and fix it completely. Just a bad time for it to happen, trying to get the greenhouse closed in. 

Just wasn't sure if run off water would be bad for my plants. Seems the normal vegetation doesn't mind it.
I could always through my pallet tank in a buddy's truck and go fill it I suppose.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> It's a dug well. No filter. Bought the place through a foreclosure auction as is.
> 
> I have an excavator and can go up and divert the washout the run off is running through around my well. Or dig it up and fix it completely. Just a bad time for it to happen, trying to get the greenhouse closed in.
> 
> ...


I would probably use it unless you have some other reason to think the water is bad....I mean plants live in dirt, a little muddy water shouldn't be a big issue..


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 10, 2014)

I'd be concerned about my hot water heater and muddy water. And the plumbing in general. I'd have a call in to the Mayor.....he's my well guy.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 10, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I would probably use it unless you have some other reason to think the water is bad....I mean plants live in dirt, a little muddy water shouldn't be a big issue..


This is what I was thinking.

As for my pipes and water heater. The house was built in 2004 and the pipes are PEX and the hot water tank can be drained. The water has been sitting in my pallet tank for 2 days and nothing has fallen out of suspension. 

*There will be time for fixing wells and plumbing when the grows all done..!!*


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 10, 2014)

2 pheno's of the Fishian Dew.
The more indica dom.


 

The more satiiva dom.



Cream Caramel (fast)


----------



## Nootnam (Sep 10, 2014)

Here is my outdoor crop.
3 San Fernando Valley og clones that flowered and revegged and one king louis from seed that I got off a hermied clone last year. Pink haired buds are on the king louis plant and the frosty nugs are from the San Fernando clones


----------



## Dudeness (Sep 10, 2014)

hello everybody. I've enjoyed looking at all of your pictures and thought i'd include a few of my own. This is my first time outdoors and i think the ladies are maturing nicely. They're about 4 weeks into flower, i think. 

Let me know what you think. Do they look about right for their age? Do you guys see anything I should address? Thanks in advance for any help. RIU has proven helpful these past few months, already, and i'm super grateful to all of you. 

They're both Headband clones in 15 gallon fabric pots with mostly TGA super soil (a few gallons of roots organics a piece to top off pots). One has not been pruned at all, while the other had the bottom 4 branches lopped off just prior to flower (wanted to see for myself the difference in yield/bud distribution). They get about 8 hours of direct sun light everyday and I rotate the pots 120 degrees daily to spread the light around. And I'm in the Pac NW. 

Thanks and I look forward to perusing all of your pictures as harvest time nears. 

Pics: Both the ladies; top cola; side bud; side cola; side bud; frosty interior bud (right next to main stalk); top bud; and two lower chlorotic fan leaves (I assume there's no big worry here, right?)


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Seedlings are doing good.. Over all seedlings view then, Jillanje last pic. is blue dream x with unknown male I for got how different seedlings are from clones. you really have to watch too not over water or let them dry out too much. The Blue dream cross you can really see the sativa narrow leaf even this young.. in the over all view you can see the two Mulanje and Malawi seedlings because they have very weird distorted leaves, will see if they grow out of it? These are growing out side in full sun and then after sun down I put a light on them till about 10-10:30pm.


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 10, 2014)

I think I'm going to do it this weekend!!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Almost there!
> View attachment 3250580
> View attachment 3250581
> View attachment 3250582


Those look to die for. How much longer you giving that bud in the first pic? I have some seahash at the same stage. I was thinking another week or so? 

@KushXOJ that rom wreck is a keeper dawg. Maybe I can get some beans in the near future


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Master Kush three weeks in to flower. She is starting to get very sticky and the smell is very relaxing


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> I think I'm going to do it this weekend!!!
> View attachment 3250751 View attachment 3250752


Cant wait another week or 2? Lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 10, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Cant wait another week or 2? Lol


yeah man, rents not due for another 20 days


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

I feel his anxiety tho. I want to hack down some plants so bad right now. I just know that if I give them that extra week or 2 they will be some real top shelf buds with that couchlock high that I dearly love.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 10, 2014)

I waited and waited to chop Blue Dream. I haven't tried it, yet. I did trim it all. I waiting for it to dry then I'll try it. I hope I like it, it is the stickiest stuff.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

I cant believe my bahia blackhead in the ground still aint budxing lol. Gonna be a long season. Hopefully the cold weather near harvest brings out her colors.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

@FLkeys1 - The babies look amazing! The Mulanje and Malawi do have very distorted leaves as youngsters. They will grow out of it. I think they just don't know what to do with all of the good conditions!


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


You need a taller fence. lol Looking good as usual.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 10, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Frisson Dew, MK Ultra, Hollands Hope, Caramel Cream, Blue Cheese, Blueberry Headband, THC Bomb, Blueberry Gum, Sugar Black Rose, Hash Bomb, Shark Shock CBD and Critical Hog.
> View attachment 3250211


I'm in awwwwww


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 10, 2014)

You know that feeling when you get home , a slight breeze blowing and you smell dank aroma in the air ? And you think to yourself "mmmmm smells good , ah ya that's my plants". That warm and fuzzy feeling


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @FLkeys1 - The babies look amazing! The Mulanje and Malawi do have very distorted leaves as youngsters. They will grow out of it. I think they just don't know what to do with all of the good conditions!



Thank you.. Any clones, seeds, pollen and flower you get first pick from. 
I have so loved sprouting the seeds and watching them grow


----------



## charface (Sep 10, 2014)

My hats off to you guys with such uniform clean gardens.
It really does require more than plopping some plants in the ground and hoping for the best.
We planted our sativas on one end and the indicas on the other for lighting purposes.
in our area pm is a bastard so Im staying proactive with actinovate.
pretty spendy but if it works it will be well worth it.
other than that our rows are crooked as shit and spacing is too close. 
But it werent for lack of trying. 
Will do better next year.
still if all goes well its gonna be a nice harvest then I can get back indoors where i belong. Lol


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nootnam said:


> Here is my outdoor crop.
> 3 San Fernando Valley og clones that flowered and revegged and one king louis from seed that I got off a hermied clone last year. Pink haired buds are on the king louis plant and the frosty nugs are from the San Fernando clones


The dispensary I go to has these strains... Super dank. They are super heavy and frosty. Hope yours turn out similar. King Louie is one of my favorite strains, would love to have those genetics in my seed jar. Jealous like lime green jello.


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2014)

pic of the day


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3250415
> 
> Bloody hell sam those gophers need batteries lol...
> Closest things we have to your gophers is our hairy nosed wombats


 I miss Steve .


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 11, 2014)

TWS said:


> pic of the day


I've missed pic o'the day.....


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2014)

work and the gardens have kicked my butt. To tired to keep up with the thread.

Got all the bras on the big ladies and feeding, spraying and almost daily watering is keeping me busy. Summer just started here LOL. Im sick of the heat. Gonna be a burner for the next week at least.


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2014)

fell a sleep early and the neighbors dog woke me up, cant go back to sleep.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 11, 2014)

I went to bed early and my own dog woke me up.


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2014)

LOL all three of mine are under the covers. They didn't even get up.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 11, 2014)

Mine takes overnight guarding a little too seriously, she needs to learn to discriminate real threats from normal nightlife...she hates coyotes.


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2014)

I know when the dogs in the neighborhood are distressed or just barking. They are more of a help than my own. But like you say Mine just wait for the weird noises or the wrong barks from the other dogs to go on alert.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 11, 2014)

Mine, too. The minute I know I am not going back to sleep I flip on my light and she stops barking and gets on the bed and goes to sleep..she's a real bitch.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I've missed pic o'the day.....


I miss you sam


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 11, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I miss you sam


Miss you, too. ?-)


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2014)

We was good in our past life ...I was the fat doberman remember....I sniffed your bum once


----------



## Nootnam (Sep 11, 2014)

mwine87 said:


> The dispensary I go to has these strains... Super dank. They are super heavy and frosty. Hope yours turn out similar. King Louie is one of my favorite strains, would love to have those genetics in my seed jar. Jealous like lime green jello.


Yea, the seeds are fucking hard to get going though, barely any pop and some just die when they sprout. I just planted 7 more and only two made it. When you grow king louis, do they pop out pink hairs like that? Could it be the sativa in this pheno?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 11, 2014)

Santa Rosa homeowner(confronts rippers face to face )
http://www.ktvu.com/news/news/crime-law/homeowner-shot-during-home-invasion-santa-rosa-pot/nhKyc/ 

hope dude is Ok. Don't know him but props and brass balls award for him

Be safe out there peeps


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 11, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Santa Rosa homeowner(confronts rippers face to face )
> http://www.ktvu.com/news/news/crime-law/homeowner-shot-during-home-invasion-santa-rosa-pot/nhKyc/
> 
> hope dude is Ok. Don't know him but props and brass balls award for him
> ...


Hell yeah, chasing bastards even with a leg wound... Lucky for them that homeowner wasn't better equipped.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Hell yeah, chasing bastards even with a leg wound... Lucky for them that homeowner wasn't better equipped.


NO...he's lucky they weren't armed with a shotgun!....stupid ass!....getting shot over pot!....idioT...with a capitol T.....


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 11, 2014)

Heres a little eye candy


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 11, 2014)

Until you're in that situation its hard to say. If I awake to people in my house I'm grabbing my machete which I keep under the bed. Just for the fact that they are in my house period. Now once they exit my house if I'm not armed with a gun , I ain't chasing them I think ? I got a rifle and shotgun but they are locked in the safe. 

I think they may have been scheming on him though


----------



## doubletake (Sep 11, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Hell yeah, chasing bastards even with a leg wound... Lucky for them that homeowner wasn't better equipped.


Seriously dude if I woke up and hear people INSIDE my home stealing my shit at 1 am I'm shooting if it's there
Sucks he wasn't armed he coulda got hit in the head which woulda been so dumb over a little indoor room.


----------



## doubletake (Sep 11, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Until you're in that situation its hard to say. If I awake to people in my house I'm grabbing my machete which I keep under the bed. Just for the fact that they are in my house period. Now once they exit my house if I'm not armed with a gun , I ain't chasing them I think ? I got a rifle and shotgun but they are locked in the safe.
> 
> I think they may have been scheming on him though


Got to take those guns out of the safe around harvest ha


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 11, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Got to take those guns out of the safe around harvest ha


My wife was going to get me my XD .40 for Xmas last year until she had a nightmare that I got drunk and shot the block up. LOL


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 11, 2014)

I thought everyone slept with a black powder pistol under their pillow.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 11, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I thought everyone slept with a black powder pistol under their pillow.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 11, 2014)

I like the silent killer, wont wake the neighbors!!!!


Garden Boss said:


>


----------



## shynee mac (Sep 11, 2014)

looking good Im hoping to pull somthing 2nd week of October or sooner


----------



## shynee mac (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## charface (Sep 11, 2014)

Wind storm today.
round 1 goes to mother nature.
Will use tha imature lil nugs for oil.
Spilt milk.
clean up, shore up
and move on.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 11, 2014)

TWS said:


> pic of the day


Wow.. thanks

But I believe there are a few other west coast growers with nicer gardens then mine.


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2014)

We shall get around to them. Maybe even the Middlers too.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2014)

TWS said:


> We shall get around to them. *Maybe even the Middlers too*.


 lol


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


>


Don't! You'll get that Cheesehead PC started....lol


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 11, 2014)

LMAO.....


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 11, 2014)

Just been taking a break from Care taking, packing some green bud and tossing back some burgely gurguly gurglers. How bout playing some scissor fight..!!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2014)

A can't wait until getawaymountain see these videos!....lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2014)

....


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 11, 2014)

All I wanted was a Pepsi and she wouldn't give it to me..!!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 11, 2014)

If I put all my roaches in a zip lock bag, how long would they last? Not bugs but joint roaches.


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2014)

if you vacum seal them they are probably good for a 6 month freezer life.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> If I put all my roaches in a zip lock bag, how long would they last? Not bugs but joint roaches.


I make all my roaches out of fresh head then place in a mason jar like all my other stuff is .....been smoking fresh roaches for 4 months now


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 11, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I make all my roaches out of fresh head then place in a mason jar like all my other stuff is .....been smoking fresh roaches for 4 months now


English, ruby.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2014)

Vaporizers have totally eliminated roaches ...Vaporizers don't play.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> English, ruby.


Crikey


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 11, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Crikey


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hard to just sit here and watch the plants get thrashed around by the wind on camera. (60+mph gusts)

But it's my turn to do security and it's going to be a long night.!


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2014)

This will keep ya busy.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2014)

TWS said:


> This will keep ya busy.


I miss art bell......


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 11, 2014)

+1 for Coast to Coast. Check out the binary soul theory episode if you get a chance, its great.



doublejj said:


> I miss art bell......


/agree


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 11, 2014)

It will be a sad day when those that invested in gold realize they should of invested in brass and lead.


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2014)

The first time I heard coast to coast while driving, it was the Ole boy flying his project plane over Area 51 and fixing to get shot down. I Fing thought it was true and got home to look for it on the news.. lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2014)

TWS said:


> The first time I heard coast to coast while driving, it was the Ole boy flying his project plane over Area 51 and fixing to get shot down. I Fing thought it was true and got home to look for it on the news.. lol


What makes you think it didn't really happen?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2014)

Art Bell built his own Tesla Coil around is house in Pharump Nev.....


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2014)

well because Im sure the Air force would of pelted that guy and it would of been on the news ,so when I didn't see it I googled coast to coast. Suppose it could of happened ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 11, 2014)

Bunch of agents raiding some big grows in Humboldt lately.
http://lostcoastoutpost.com/2014/sep/11/camp/
http://kymkemp.com/2014/sep/10/big-law-enforcement-presence-honeydew-greenhouse/
massive damn greenhouse...





I seen this chopper over I-5


----------



## charface (Sep 11, 2014)

That chopper is a bit intimidating to say the least


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2014)

that is just wrong!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2014)

TWS said:


> well because Im sure the Air force would of pelted that guy and it would of been on the news ,so when I didn't see it I googled coast to coast. Suppose it could of happened ?


NO!...lol.......but that's Coast to Coast!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2014)

doublejj said:


> What makes you think it didn't really happen?


Theres a lot thats happened that gets swept under the carpet...
Maralinga for instance.We all know it happened but noone wants to admit the deaths unnacounted for.....Then again this aint a political forum....next bud porn pictures please


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 12, 2014)

Nootnam said:


> Yea, the seeds are fucking hard to get going though, barely any pop and some just die when they sprout. I just planted 7 more and only two made it. When you grow king louis, do they pop out pink hairs like that? Could it be the sativa in this pheno?


unfortunately, I've never grown it. I love smokin' it though. One of the heavier stones I've found. Great flavor, intoxicating smell... I took it to a party and everytime I opened the bottle, everyone within a 15 foot radius got a lot closer to me. 
Some seeds are finicky. I got a batch of Aurora Indica from Nirvana... 4 out of 5 fem seeds never popped. Sadness.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 12, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Bunch of agents raiding some big grows in Humboldt lately.
> http://lostcoastoutpost.com/2014/sep/11/camp/
> http://kymkemp.com/2014/sep/10/big-law-enforcement-presence-honeydew-greenhouse/
> massive damn greenhouse...
> ...


 SCARY!!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

Did they find Bin Laden in there?!


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 12, 2014)

the plants are filling in fast now .. harvest in a couple weeks coming up--- can't wait


----------



## wijoey (Sep 12, 2014)

all the Midwest has been seeing is rain and floodin, how can I protect my plants from bud rot neem oil??


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 12, 2014)

Went out to check on my plant after a good wind/rain storm to find her hlafway uprooted and using the ground to hold her up  This has happened to me before and I harvested. Not this time! I went back and grabbed a sledge and some metal fence post. To work went! An hour or so mending her back to shape with some bamboo and the fence post I managed to make her look like she was happy again. I really should have taken a before picture but I was just so damn worried at the time my fight or flight responses kicked in. But her she is at around 5 weeks flower


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> Went out to check on my plant after a good wind/rain storm to find her hlafway uprooted and using the ground to hold her up  This has happened to me before and I harvested. Not this time! I went back and grabbed a sledge and some metal fence post. To work went! An hour or so mending her back to shape with some bamboo and the fence post I managed to make her look like she was happy again. I really should have taken a before picture but I was just so damn worried at the time my fight or flight responses kicked in. But her she is at around 5 weeks flowerView attachment 3251797


Good work !


----------



## jbird74 (Sep 12, 2014)

TWS said:


> We shall get around to them. Maybe even the Middlers too.


----------



## jbird74 (Sep 12, 2014)

wijoey said:


> all the Midwest has been seeing is rain and floodin, how can I protect my plants from bud rot neem oil??


Good question. It is suppose to be dry for a stretch here in down state Illinois for the next weekish... I've got one of my biggins with a lot of bud rot occurring. I cut a bunch of it out 2 days ago...If it keeps up I will harvest it early but holding out as long as possible cause 2 or 3 days makes a hell of a difference.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 12, 2014)

@gardenboss damn you Hella close to them ?

Man looks like I'm going to be yielding zip and 1/2 dry maybe 2. don't forsee them getting super dense. Pretty mini , mini mini garden. But my puppy dick moved me this season. Killed most of my seeds and all others maled. And damn moths came super early.... Just chopped some more lower buds after further inspection of old damage. They are frosty as hell though. Can't wait to use my bags. And they taste pretty good when burned... "Smallfrylife"

But the good thing is I didn't have to use ol reliable last night LOL


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Sep 12, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> View attachment 3251799
> View attachment 3251801
> View attachment 3251800


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 12, 2014)

Blue Dream *** Dreamy. ?Peppery¿


----------



## loudpacksss (Sep 12, 2014)

grape ape about 8 weeks into flower not to sure though super danky, close to harvest or na?


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 12, 2014)

loudpacksss said:


> grape ape about 8 weeks into flower not to sure though super danky, close to harvest or na?


Give her 5 more days to a week and ask again. She looks good just not quite ripe yet


----------



## loudpacksss (Sep 12, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Give her 5 more days to a week and ask again. She looks good just not quite ripe yet


 thanks bud i was thinking about 2 more weeks or so but i dint have a micrscope to check the trichs so im just eye ballin the gal


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 12, 2014)

loudpacksss said:


> thanks bud i was thinking about 2 more weeks or so but i dint have a micrscope to check the trichs so im just eye ballin the gal


When most of those white hairs turn brown and recede back into the bud you'll know she's ready. I have a scope but rarely use it anymore. Also you'll be able to see the amber trichs on the sugar leaves with the naked eye. At least in my experience


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> @gardenboss damn you Hella close to them ?
> 
> Man looks like I'm going to be yielding zip and 1/2 dry maybe 2. don't forsee them getting super dense. Pretty mini , mini mini garden. But my puppy dick moved me this season. Killed most of my seeds and all others maled. And damn moths came super early.... Just chopped some more lower buds after further inspection of old damage. They are frosty as hell though. Can't wait to use my bags. And they taste pretty good when burned... "Smallfrylife"
> 
> But the good thing is I didn't have to use ol reliable last night LOL


nah I'm like a 2 hour drive from Humboldt (or so)... I'm sure it wouldn't take long at all to get there in that beast of a helicopter tho.


----------



## loudpacksss (Sep 12, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> When most of those white hairs turn brown and recede back into the bud you'll know she's ready. I have a scope but rarely use it anymore. Also you'll be able to see the amber trichs on the sugar leaves with the naked eye. At least in my experience


thanks alot bud ill be sure to keep an eye on those sugar leaves for some amber trichs


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Sep 12, 2014)

So i pulled some of tops of the kandy kush due the shitty weather coming about four days ago (plus i kinda just wanted to try some ) pulled maybe 5 six buds of it looks to be about an ounce or so cant even really tell i took them off the plant when i look at now


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 12, 2014)

For those of you dealing with caterpillars this year I found that king size 4 post bed mosquito netting works great and are pretty cheap and work great.


----------



## loudpacksss (Sep 12, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> For those of you dealing with caterpillars this year I found that king size 4 post bed mosquito netting works great and are pretty cheap and work great.


where can i get my hands on some thst netting ive had to pull some baby buds of my babies due to caterpillar damage


----------



## hexthat (Sep 12, 2014)

I always wanted a bud with pink/red hairs, now that I have 3 I'm not cloning or pollinating them.



A big huge bud pheno
.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 12, 2014)

I got some netting at Bed Bath and beyond.. 19.99 with a coupon. Didn't stop the fucks though. I also use a black light at night. I don't have any since I found them about a month ago. Also I've had lady bugs still roaming around


----------



## Nootnam (Sep 12, 2014)

hexthat said:


> I always wanted a bud with pink/red hairs, now that I have 3 I'm not cloning or pollinating them.
> 
> View attachment 3251972
> 
> ...


What strain is the pink hair plant? Looks a bunch like mine right now


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 12, 2014)

loudpacksss said:


> where can i get my hands on some thst netting ive had to pull some baby buds of my babies due to caterpillar damage


I know walmart carries them as well as ebay and amazon. my buddies and I ordered them from all 3 online for all about the same price, 15$ each


----------



## zest (Sep 12, 2014)

damn buzzards were out today







anyways...
pink and purp tangie


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I got some netting at Bed Bath and beyond.. 19.99 with a coupon. Didn't stop the fucks though. I also use a black light at night. I don't have any since I found them about a month ago. Also I've had lady bugs still roaming around


Since I put my netting up I haven't had a single one, (Knocks on weed")


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 12, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Since I put my netting up I haven't had a single one, (Knocks on weed")


Little Suzie was born with no arms.

Knock... knock...

"Whose there"?

Not little Suzie


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bubba Kush going in to flower since I took her extended light away. 2nd pic. is C4 still in Veg. mode.


----------



## wijoey (Sep 12, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> Good question. It is suppose to be dry for a stretch here in down state Illinois for the next weekish... I've got one of my biggins with a lot of bud rot occurring. I cut a bunch of it out 2 days ago...If it keeps up I will harvest it early but holding out as long as possible cause 2 or 3 days makes a hell of a difference.


Yeah I'm just up a state from you


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2014)

Find the dogs for bonus points......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2014)

Smoky haze from the fires......


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 12, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Find the dog for bonus points......
> View attachment 3252068


doggs are in the same place mine go for in the shade of a nice bush lol!!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 12, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> When most of those white hairs turn brown and recede back into the bud you'll know she's ready. I have a scope but rarely use it anymore. Also you'll be able to see the amber trichs on the sugar leaves with the naked eye. At least in my experience


I thought I was the only one that could see the ambers without a scope. The bud leaves get that golden-orange hue to them which I take to be amber trichs.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey, Fresno..... guess where I was at noon? Yep, Fresno. Took my neighbor to the train station....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2014)

Take me to church......


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 12, 2014)

You guys wanna see my bush?
I think it is a stumbleweed. Not sure because I got lazy and labled it "sw". Could be a seawarp lol.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 12, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You guys wanna see my bush?
> I think it is a stumbleweed. Not sure because I got lazy and labled it "sw". Could be a seawarp lol.
> View attachment 3252083


Nice bush!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks. She was a stall out. A bunch of my plants auto flowered from being in small containers too long. I transplanted them all and some kept growing but others just stalled. Neither revegged or continued to flower. I think when I cut the lights they were just starting to reveg. Aint nobody got time fo dat!


----------



## zest (Sep 12, 2014)

micky kush


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 12, 2014)

lookin good . damn, that close up by Zest was super pretty.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 12, 2014)

@doublejj You carry yourself with a very young spirit. Mucho respeto OG.

So, back on topic. Pics of some goodies(Midnight berry and some wookie) And both DHN clones doing well enough for how I'm approaching it this season. Last year I didn't use a net so I would move them as the shade hit them. This time I got lazy. I rotate the pots every time though. Helps. 

Happy weekend I hope to most and if not to all. 

PEACE


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 12, 2014)

Blue Dream....tastes like Ice Berry. I thought it would. I would definitely grow it again. Its very sticky and I'm going to leave it alone to cure.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Blue Dream....tastes like Ice Berry. I thought it would. I would definitely grow it again. Its very sticky and I'm going to leave it alone to cure.


I wanna taste...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 12, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I wanna taste...


You will ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Take me to church......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great jj , yourself to mate.I like how when you give the thumbs up you almost have your hand almost in a gun grip


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 12, 2014)

Sativas are coming along nicely. Biggest one's hitting flower real hard, new comer is not nearly done with veggin'. Big one grew so much I had to increase the nute uptake, was starting to get many yellow leaves


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2014)

looking sweet gR...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Looking great jj , yourself to mate.I like how when you give the thumbs up you almost have your hand almost in a gun grip


lol....it looks more like a thumbs up with my non-shooting hand. lol....
I just noticed that if you zoom in you can see the damage to my trigger finger in that picture. I once lost that finger, braking up a knife fight at work, & it had to be reattached. I'm lucky to still have a trigger finger..


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

Look at all that green! The greenhouse is exploding! I bet it smells great in there.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 12, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I once lost that finger, braking up a knife fight at work


you're the man jj. I think you may be one of the *best* people i have had the fortune to communicate with. I wont be able to make the bbq this year, but you make me wish i could just to shake your hand. No one has your spirit anymore and its really sad. Thank you for being such a great example to our community.


----------



## Didi94 (Sep 12, 2014)

Pics from my disaster grow ...


----------



## Liddle (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Liddle (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> you're the man jj. I think you may be one of the *best* people i have had the fortune to communicate with. I wont be able to make the bbq this year, but you make me wish i could just to shake your hand. No one has your spirit anymore and its really sad. Thank you for being such a great example to our community.


You took the words right out of my mouth ! In all seriousness some of the ppl on rui outdoor are ppl I have a new found respect for ...and to think I havnt been able to meet any of them yet but I still call them "friends" in my own way.
This crazy aussie has your back....crikey


----------



## charface (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2014)

SUICIDE SILENCE - You Only Live Once (OFFICIAL VI…:


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 12, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> SUICIDE SILENCE - You Only Live Once (OFFICIAL VI…:


F*** Yeah!!!


----------



## Liddle (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Kygiacomo (Sep 12, 2014)

its been the absolute worst year for a guerrilla growing here in kentucky..its dont nothing but rain,rain and more fkn rain then to top it off the skys have been grey for last 2 days and temps are 60 right now and 70 at day due to a cold front..i just went and checked my blue dream it was infected from top colas down couldnt save shit off that plant..really wanted to smoke that to..so i chopped my purple even tho it was early..didnt want to be a total lose...i still have delahaze,cherry bomb and berry bomb out and they are doing fine no signs of rot..i got some greencure and sprayed them down anyways..i have never had a total lost like i did on that bluw dream..fkn botrytis cancer! im gonna fight this shit head on from here on out..greencure,sernade,sns-244 for next year starting the srpay at july 1st so i will be well before they start flowering..my dumb ass didnt even know u could use a spray to prevent or protect from this shit..only learned about greencure 6 days ago so i got some..first spplication today so i hope it will at least stop the rot long enuff to let my last 3 strains go the full time..i dream of the day i can grow in my yard like some u fellas..u all have such beautiful plants for outdoors..i gotta sneak around in the woods like a pervert hideing and crawling around getting my face and arms scratched all to fkk with thorns lol the good life of a guerilla grower i suppose..maybe one day the dumb usa govt will make it legal here but until then i will just have to keep doing it like i am..no one has good weed here in my area..i live in a town of about 2500 and alot of these retards smoke that fake weed and say its killer..its 64f here and 92% humidity..if the greencure will work like i have read all over the internet from growing forums then i should still be able to pull at least 10 pounds im hoping off 12 plants..4 delahaze,4 berry bomb and 4 cherry bomb..the cherry bomb..anyways rant over just pissed off i had a 100% loss on the blue dream


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> F*** Yeah!!!


Seen these guys live and had a session on the shots after the show for a gd hour with them....then mitch died 6 months later 
im thinking I am a bad omen I seen pantera back in the day then dimebag dies less than 12 months later.....


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 12, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Seen these guys live and had a session on the shots after the show for a gd hour with them....then mitch died 6 months later
> im thinking I am a bad omen I seen pantera back in the day then dimebag dies less than 12 months later.....


Maybe your the delayed grim reaper for metal rockstars


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Maybe your the delayed grim reaper for metal rockstars


Pity I cant do it at a bieber concert then


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 12, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Pity I cant do it at a bieber concert then


then you would die..lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 12, 2014)

Liddle said:


>


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 13, 2014)

Blue Dream is in two plastic shoe boxes with snap/clamp on lids. She was starting to feel crispy so I took her off the hangers and into the boxes to finish drying slower than she would hanging in the closet. Yes, I am opening the boxes and rotating from top to bottom twice a day so they dry evenly.
My question is, should I cut the buds off the stems, leave them on the stems or it doesn't matter?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Blue Dream is in two plastic shoe boxes with snap/clamp on lids. She was starting to feel crispy so I took her off the hangers and into the boxes to finish drying slower than she would hanging in the closet. Yes, I am opening the boxes and rotating from top to bottom twice a day so they dry evenly.
> My question is, should I cut the buds off the stems, leave them on the stems or it doesn't matter?
> View attachment 3252568


Beautiful job. It doesn't really matter if you break it down, however you can inspect for mold & bugs if you bust it up.....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 13, 2014)

Does my trim job look better?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Does my trim job look better?


Yes


----------



## hexthat (Sep 13, 2014)

Nootnam said:


> What strain is the pink hair plant? Looks a bunch like mine right now


Lemon Larry OG "the cut" crossed with The Third Dimension (IBLx5)


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 13, 2014)

Almost there


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 13, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Blue Dream is in two plastic shoe boxes with snap/clamp on lids. She was starting to feel crispy so I took her off the hangers and into the boxes to finish drying slower than she would hanging in the closet. Yes, I am opening the boxes and rotating from top to bottom twice a day so they dry evenly.
> My question is, should I cut the buds off the stems, leave them on the stems or it doesn't matter?
> View attachment 3252568


I like to keep the buds on the stem until I feel like they are dry. That way gives the buds a more time to dry and break down that chlorophyl enzyme taste and smell


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You guys wanna see my bush?
> I think it is a stumbleweed. Not sure because I got lazy and labled it "sw". Could be a seawarp lol.
> View attachment 3252083


 is yours trimmed too ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

Pic of the day


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice fade !


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

ABM killing it !


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Sep 13, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> For those of you dealing with caterpillars this year I found that king size 4 post bed mosquito netting works great and are pretty cheap and work great.


love the mosquito netting, what I found I adapted to a greenhouse, not as wide but working good


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

look at the size of those flowers


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

mmmmmm sticky !


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

yea ! bushes !


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

I likes pics of ladders


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

Westies wear Red bandannas.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 13, 2014)

TWS said:


> yea ! bushes !
> 
> 
> WOW that thing is massive !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

Zest, your photog skills are right up there with Crossfaded's


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

another " Zesty "


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

Luv this Ole boy.... you sure it ain't the damn thumb that's broke ? get that bad boy up there ! .


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

Theres a nice patch ! trimmed or not !


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

luving the night shots.


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

K, tired now


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 13, 2014)

What y'all think? Ready for chop?


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

No.


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

Almost a million views 

Replies:
5,522
Views:
95,026

Almost !


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 13, 2014)

Check it out bro. These buds still got another week AT LEAST.  Yours still look like they could go another 2-3.


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 13, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Check it out bro. These buds still got another week AT LEAST. View attachment 3252672 Yours still look like they could go another 2-3.
> View attachment 3252671


...thanks man. (Sigh). Rain is coming this week so I'm gonna have to move her somewhere out of the storms so she doesn't get jostled.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2014)

TWS said:


> K, tired now


The only easy day was yesterday...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 13, 2014)

Stake her up real good. Maybe rig an umbrella setup with some plastic sheeting. Should help out.


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2014)

Think I better go feed today. Been two weeks. Just put out 5 3ft teens to harden off. Have 5 or so going to be ready in a couple weeks I think .


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2014)

..........


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 13, 2014)

I chopped down a dwarfed autoflower stumbleweed and a small seahash right now. Should come out to like 2-3 oz. That might last us the next 2 weeks. But the way the wife has been smoking, im not too confident in that statement.


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 13, 2014)

TWS said:


> Nice fade !


B-e-a-utiful


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 13, 2014)

TWS said:


> Almost a million views
> 
> Replies:
> 5,522
> ...


I think you need to back up a few bong hits TWS, and I'm glad your not my accountant!
Almost one hundred thousand views, not one million!
TMB-


----------



## zest (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2014)

zest said:


>


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 13, 2014)

Someone is happy!


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 13, 2014)

This is my first outdoor grow and it is getting to be stress time. The weather is getting colder and the girls are just getting started. My Northern Lights girlies haven't even started yet. We rigged up some curtians for our almost freezing night last week, but I think we may have to build a green house over the slow pokes to get them harvested. Ideas about how to keep the baby's warm or hurry them up would be appreciated. The stalks are 8 in around and the plants are about 8 to 9 feet tall. 
The pics show no buds on the NL and huge ones on the OG Kush. All planted from seed sprouted in April, planted outdoors in organic soil the first of June.


----------



## loudpacksss (Sep 13, 2014)

who said it didnt snow in california


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2014)

I can see 3 recent pics TWS that are gonna be neck and neck for pic of the day


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 13, 2014)

zest said:


>


This bud would get Godzilla high! Look at the trichomes.. 
Scary when my auto correct knows the world trichomes


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 13, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> This bud would get Godzilla high! Look at the trichomes..
> Scary when my auto correct knows the world trichomes


 Lick


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 13, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> What y'all think? Ready for chop?View attachment 3252664 View attachment 3252668



Id say few more weeks, 3ish maybe.


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 13, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Id say few more weeks, 3ish maybe.


I get 2-3 more weeks reply for last 3 weeks. Lol. I appreciate it all though....I dont think she's quite ready yet either. But wtf do I know!?!?! 8-p


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow some nice looking smoke, wish I could taste those pics. Couple updates from my side of the fence, Green crack seeds from an indoor mistake are finishing way early, making the 2 pounds of good seeded bud I ground up worth it. Some green crack pics, blue hash, a fire og closeup and tahoe og. Any of these look done?


----------



## Joedank (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey bud I have a well that spits out 600 ppm water that is crystal clear but brackish to drink unless it has rained a ton . So yes surface water can get in your well. But your ppm don't lie . Cloudy water can be from sediment from your pump being to low in your well. Get a pro if ya want but I put a cheap screen filter for such things an GE Home Depot style unit on it an change it
A time or two. Hope you figure it out.


MaiNiaK420 said:


> So I'm running into my first issue thus far.
> As I've stated before we just moved here in June.
> 
> We have a dug well and all of a sudden our water is really dirty looking. Probably due to the fact that we have been pulling so much water through it. Just about 2 weeks ago I finally got our hot water hooked up, so our water demand has probably doubled. (We don't drink it)
> ...


 yes your water is safe to fertigate non edible crops safe as anything. Get it tested for eating crops .
Hells og stacking up


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 14, 2014)

Any other NorCal growers noticing a difference between this year and last? I have some pictures from last year and it looks like my buds were much bigger last year on this date. Hoping it will catch up by the time it's over. Got a lot more dying fan leaves this year also. Used the same exact growing medium, containers, water...etc. One good thing though is that I haven't seen any powdery mildew or bug infestations YET.


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I think you need to back up a few bong hits TWS, and I'm glad your not my accountant!
> Almost one hundred thousand views, not one million!
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3252729


 LOL. I thought I would Fuk that up. Yea you probably wouldn't. lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I can see 3 recent pics TWS that are gonna be neck and neck for pic of the day


 yes another hard pic Ruby. Would you please do the honor ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> Someone is happy!View attachment 3252774


 If she was in a bikini this would be my pic of the day. LOL


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3252972 View attachment 3252974 View attachment 3252976 View attachment 3252977 View attachment 3252978 View attachment 3252979 View attachment 3252980 View attachment 3252981 View attachment 3252982 View attachment 3252985 Wow some nice looking smoke, wish I could taste those pics. Couple updates from my side of the fence, Green crack seeds from an indoor mistake are finishing way early, making the 2 pounds of good seeded bud I ground up worth it. Some green crack pics, blue hash, a fire og closeup and tahoe og. Any of these look done?


 I think I see some amber in some of the pics.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 14, 2014)

My Anesthesia from Breeders Choice outdoors at the 49th. Good vigor. Great structure. Good yield. Great potency. Interesting flavor - not my favorite but I don't care as the smoke is great.

It's not a TRUE F1, but it's quite close. Excellent uniformity on plants. This is what a great strain is supposed to look like.

Here's a closeup taken today of one outside. The weather has been pretty glorious and I hope it continues. It did well in the rain last year though.







Here is the same plant in full glory:







Different plant up close:







Full glory:






The close up of the other plant looks pretty similar so I didn't bother.

Security System in place:













Hybrid vigor for the win! (Bullmastiff x King Shepherd) - he's about 130lbs. She's around 90. Despite being a tripod she moves faster than I can when she gets going.







My friends kid calls him Scooby. See a resemblance? He's an awesome guard dog. Highly highly reactive, but a good natured guy with his family at heart. He'll bite you if you hit him at all (Caeser's way does not work with him).


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2014)

whispering to the dog just never made sense to the either of us .


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2014)

zest said:


>


PIC OF THE DAY !! loudpac and rolling1up so close


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2014)

Gee TWS you got a hard job at this time of the season ....coulda picked any one of 5 pics for todays award.
Gotta hand it to all you guys ta sure know how to grow dank arse weed !


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2014)

TWS said:


> If she was in a bikini this would be my pic of the day. LOL


I was gonna say the same thing but along the lines of a g-string ...getting off topic here


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks Ruby !
 Ruby's Pic of the day


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2014)

TWS said:


>


One of the first cassette tapes I ever brought was join the army by this great band


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Gee TWS you got a hard job at this time of the season ....coulda picked any one of 5 pics for todays award.
> Gotta hand it to all you guys ta sure know how to grow dank arse weed !


 Yea man.I try to be so spread the fun around but that Damn Zest just takes good pictures....lol  That's probably his third Pick .

well deserving


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> One of the first cassette tapes I ever brought was join the army by this great band


 Those two songs have a lot in common with what's going on. what are these fuks gonna do in 2016 / Are they raiding Washington state like this ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2014)

I better get a little nap in so I can get up early to feed before it gets to hot. Didn't get around to it yesterday as I did a bunch of Pruning and beer drinking .  Don't wanna miss the Chargers losing..  I will have to take some pics.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm becoming more like Tom....


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 14, 2014)

TWS said:


> If she was in a bikini this would be my pic of the day. LOL


TWS, When both ladies are ready there will be a bikini pic! Some ladies just take a little more time than others


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm becoming more like Tom....
> View attachment 3253118



are we having a moment !


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

TWS said:


> are we having a moment !


An introspective moment, yes.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> An introspective moment, yes.


Acceptance is the first step......


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Acceptance is the first step......


Or, the last.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Or, the last.


something wrong Sam?...


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 14, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> My Anesthesia from Breeders Choice outdoors at the 49th. Good vigor. Great structure. Good yield. Great potency. Interesting flavor - not my favorite but I don't care as the smoke is great.
> 
> It's not a TRUE F1, but it's quite close. Excellent uniformity on plants. This is what a great strain is supposed to look like.
> 
> ...



The tripod looks like a bernese mountain dog. She's pretty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

doublejj said:


> something wrong Sam?...


Nope, just hot...one of my friends posted that cartoon, I though it was funny.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> TWS, When both ladies are ready there will be a bikini pic! Some ladies just take a little more time than others


Future pic of the day hands down


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Nope, just hot...one of my friends posted that cartoon, I though it was funny.


OK, & it is funny....


----------



## nuggs (Sep 14, 2014)

I found a interesting read on russet mites.

http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/35351-mystery-pest-help/page-2


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 14, 2014)

Whats up nuggs!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 14, 2014)

Word to the wise:

Pink pistils means you need more Molybdenum.

Try Flowers Kiss by Bush Doctor. It's a 10 dollar bottle of foliar spray that gives all the micro nutrients you're most likely to go deficient during weeks 3-7 of flower. Including some of the hardest micro nutrients to find, even in a complete fertilizer line up; Zinc and Manganese, which I have found to be infinitely important to yield. This also allows you to uptake much more nutrient, and I found that I was able to put on the Potassium EXTRA EXTRA HEAVY and got gigantic and engorged trichomes like I've never had before. My last received donation from the dispensary was $1600 for 8 oz of Blue Dream. That's $3200/LB donation for Blue Dream. I hope that blows some minds.

EDIT: Additional Silica and Magnesium is also required through the roots to assist in the uptake of large doses of Potassium.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

103 here today and she can take it all day.. Amazing plants we grow.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

TWS said:


> I better get a little nap in so I can get up early to feed before it gets to hot. Didn't get around to it yesterday as I did a bunch of Pruning and beer drinking .  Don't wanna miss the Chargers losing..  I will have to take some pics.



HA HA Charges are sending lightning bolts in to Hawks today..  This is odd because normally the Chargers suck!


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 14, 2014)

Are you out in florida? I take it from the flkeys name.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> HA HA Charges are sending lightning bolts in to Hawks today..  This is odd because normally the Chargers suck!


Don't screw this up Dago!.....Go 49ers!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Gopedxr said:


> Are you out in florida? I take it from the flkeys name.



Nope, Love to Vacation in the Keys. Plan to retire somewhere in the Florida Keys... I live in So. Cal right now.. Born and raised in Oregon..


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice i am in temecula. That close to you at all.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Gopedxr said:


> Nice i am in temecula. That close to you at all.


Just up the road from you.. Riverside
lived in Temecula when it was not even a city


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 14, 2014)

You goin to the bbq? Thats awesome thats close me and tws live in the same town we should get together and smoke sometime.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Gopedxr said:


> You goin to the bbq? Thats awesome thats close me and tws live in the same town we should get together and smoke sometime.


I would love to go to the BBQ, will see what is going on that weekend. I have a motor home that I could dive up just cost $$$ for the fuel.. I don't know about TWS his profile pic. looks a little scary..


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 14, 2014)

Lol tws is a really cool guy, joshkins and some other members have hung out with us. i dont know to many growers around here and i am needing to medicate haha


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

cool, I will send you a PM on here..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I would love to go to the BBQ, will see what is going on that weekend. I have a motor home that I could dive up just cost $$$ for the fuel.. I don't know about TWS his profile pic. looks a little scary..


TWS cleans up real good!....don't be scared....you can't stop him, you can only hope to contain him...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

doublejj said:


> TWS cleans up real good!....don't be scared....you can't stop him, you can only hope to contain him...



I'm just kidding, sure he is a nice guy.. I am always a little hesitant to meet people just because you never know if they are good or will rip you off. Don't get me wrong I am in no way saying that tws or gopedxr are bad people, they have been on here for long time and it seems others have met them.. One just has to be careful everywhere these days.. if you know what I mean.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 14, 2014)

You can say that again! Gotta always be careful.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I'm just kidding, sure he is a nice guy.. I am always a little hesitant to meet people just because you never know if they are good or will rip you off. Don't get me wrong I am in no way saying that tws or gopedxr are bad people, they have been on here for long time and it seems others have met them.. One just has to be careful everywhere these days.. if you know what I mean.


Gopedrx has stayed here a night or two, and TWS is welcome here anytime. They're both good people keys, no need to worry about them. Like jj says, they clean up good!
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I'm just kidding, sure he is a nice guy.. I am always a little hesitant to meet people just because you never know if they are good or will rip you off. Don't get me wrong I am in no way saying that tws or gopedxr are bad people, they have been on here for long time and it seems others have met them.. One just has to be careful everywhere these days.. if you know what I mean.


What about you?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Gopedrx has stayed here a night or two, and TWS is welcome here anytime. They're both good people keys, no need to worry about them.
> TMB-


Now treeman on the other hand?....lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

doublejj said:


> What about you?


TMB is a nice guy....I'll vouch for him.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

Now I need a voucher....lol.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Now I need a voucher....lol.


Well Well....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Well Well....


----------



## zest (Sep 14, 2014)

no flash. sun was hitting at the right time.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 14, 2014)

Ewww! Old people!! Lol jk. 

I'll vouch for you @S'Manta . You offered me free poop. +1 for Sam. I might be needing to pick up some of that poop soon for my winter compost pile.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ewww! Old people!! Lol jk.
> 
> I'll vouch for you @S'Manta . You offered me free poop. +1 for Sam. I might be needing to pick up some of that poop soon for my winter compost pile.


Thank you, Fresno.... whew


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 14, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ewww! Old people!! Lol jk.
> 
> I'll vouch for you @S'Manta . You offered me free poop. +1 for Sam. I might be needing to pick up some of that poop soon for my winter compost pile.


What poop do you use?? I use the North American brown bat poop I get from my barn loft. They have been there ever since I was born and use it for the bacteria it grows. Great stuff! I just wish I had the high tech equipment to do all the testing and experimenting I want


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

Poop from him..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 14, 2014)

I use whatevger poop I can get. Horse, chicken, rabbit.....dog, cat lol jk. I usually just throw a bunch of horse and chicken crap in the pile. I also add a bunch of blood meal and alfalfa pellets to the compost heap to really get things cookin . Guanos are good. I use them in my teas. When I have leftover at the end of the season I dump it into the compost too.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

doublejj said:


> What about you?


Only person I have met from RIU is @Mohican he must have trusted me enough to have me meet him at his home and give me some seeds.. All I can say is I am old school, was taught do on to others as you want done to you. It would kill me to come home or wake up and find my little garden of plants gone so i would never do it to another person. 
Plus I don't expect you to just trust me, that is something that is earned.. Ramble Ramble, sorry.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Only person I have met from RIU is @Mohican he must have trusted me enough to have me meet him at his home and give me some seeds.. All I can say is I am old school, was taught do on to others as you want done to you. It would kill me to come home or wake up and find my little garden of plants gone so i would never do it to another person.
> Plus I don't expect you to just trust me, that is something that is earned.. Ramble Ramble, sorry.


You met Mohican? Very cool.
Is he really old and frail?? jk....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 14, 2014)

The majority of yall are old and frail lol jk.

But seriously you guys are old......


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The majority of yall are old and frail lol jk.
> 
> But seriously you guys are old......


How old are you, kid? 20? 30?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 14, 2014)

Im old enough to buy cigarettes. Lol im somewhere between 20 and 30. Hopefully I will still be growing pot when im djj's age. O.G.(Original Grower) status.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Im old enough to buy cigarettes. Lol im somewhere between 20 and 30. Hopefully I will still be growing pot when im djj's age. O.G.(Original Grower) status.


There were growers who came before JJ and the rest of us old geezers...  
Are you coming to the BBQ?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> You met Mohican? Very cool.
> Is he really old and frail?? jk....



well old, yes, frail, NO.. Not sure who the blond was and I did not ask. LOL 
JK.. He is a great guy..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The majority of yall are old and frail lol jk.
> 
> But seriously you guys are old......


what do you consider old?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> well old, yes, frail, NO.. Not sure who the blond was and I did not ask. LOL
> JK.. He is a great guy..
> 
> View attachment 3253539


Maybe he has his hand on her leg to steady himself while he wipes the drool from his chin. jk..... sort of. lol
Hi, Mo.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 14, 2014)

Im not sure still. I want to go. If I do come I will bring lots of flavors for sure. Hopefully I can make it. We still have a couple months to prepare, so no rush.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> what do you consider old?


@doublejj lol


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @doublejj lol


JJ and I are close in age.... so...careful, kid.....lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 14, 2014)

You ever start your carport gh project? I am gonna buy a carport this winter probably. These little 10x10's aint cutting it. My big ass can barely fit in my patio gh. Jst imagine when the buds are swelling


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

After thinking about my carport, it would seriously hamper my going away because the kid that feeds my horse when I'm gone is getting older and maybe wiser and he would wonder why I've blocked his path from the hay barn to my horse. So, I'm going to do just 4 good sized plants in my dog area. Its a big enclosed area off my bedroom. All day sun and the only way in is through the house. In big fabric pots my medium size dog won't hurt them.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @doublejj lol


Wow I think that means I am still young but not real sure? don't know how old JJ is


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Maybe he has his hand on her leg to steady himself while he wipes the drool from his chin. jk..... sort of. lol
> Hi, Mo.....


LOL he is not old at all, did not look frail to me and one can not be building a greenhouse and be old old and frail...


----------



## Liddle (Sep 14, 2014)

"I'm just trying too get my life back together.... Get my grade 10. Get back with Lucy and start growing dope again. Lifes all supply and command you know" TPB


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> LOL he is not old at all, did not look frail to me and one can not be building a greenhouse and be old old and frail...


Is that not Mo in the wheelchair?


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 14, 2014)

had to chop early this weekend. I had a plague of caterpillers just munching away like it was a sweet and frosty buffet. Luckily they were not to far gone. Now, my living room smells like a skunk walked through with a leaky ass. Next season, I'll be more observent. I know what to look for now.

Always learning from grow to grow.

Btw, everyone has such nice crops. beautiful frosty ladies all over this thread. I hope everyone else gets to the end of their seasons with as little trouble as possible.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> *There were growers who came before JJ* and the rest of us old geezers...
> Are you coming to the BBQ?


Well no not really....the ground was still warm when I planted my first seed...lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @doublejj lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Is that not Mo in the wheelchair?


No, I found it via google search.. For old man in a wheelchair  I have awarped since of humor, sorry but I think it is funny....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

mwine87 said:


> had to chop early this weekend. I had a plague of caterpillers just munching away like it was a sweet and frosty buffet. Luckily they were not to far gone. Now, my living room smells like a skunk walked through with a leaky ass. Next season, I'll be more observent. I know what to look for now.
> 
> Always learning from grow to grow.
> 
> Btw, everyone has such nice crops. beautiful frosty ladies all over this thread. I hope everyone else gets to the end of their seasons with as little trouble as possible.


That sucks.. I have been using BT and so far so good..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Night shot of my master kush.. Night time bud porn


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Night shot of my master kush.. Night time bud porn  View attachment 3253603


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 14, 2014)

*Whats up everyone, Been super busy with shit lately havent been on, Hows everything going @Garden Boss, @crossfade69, @doublejj??*


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 14, 2014)

Had a cool full web. First time ive seen it. 
Other is some "white widow" thats purple.


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 14, 2014)

Some very nice machines. Lookin forward to operating one shortly.
And another pic of an OMMP garden.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Night shot of my master kush.. Night time bud porn  View attachment 3253603



Little more info.. I am using maxsea 3-20-20 bloom fertilizer on her and also molasses.. Really hope she gives some nice tasty buds with a cool smooth smoke.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Little more info.. I am using maxsea 3-20-20 bloom fertilizer on her and also molasses.. Really hope she gives some nice tasty buds with a cool smooth smoke.


Dont wanna google it just want to ask what the molasses do for a plant ? Is it in liquid form ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2014)

it is a form of micro nutrients but is all so used to feed the Micro heard in the soil.


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2014)

Pic of the day


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ewww! Old people!! Lol jk.
> 
> I'll vouch for you @S'Manta . You offered me free poop. +1 for Sam. I might be needing to pick up some of that poop soon for my winter compost pile.


Scat ? ....ohhhh u mean manure poop oh....I gotta keep away from porn now ive hit 40...
Wat is it with zest and those awesome bud pics does he want pic of the day everyday ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> LOL he is not old at all, did not look frail to me and one can not be building a greenhouse and be old old and frail...


The ladder story


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm 42... But I feel more like 22...!!!!!


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 15, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> SUICIDE SILENCE - You Only Live Once (OFFICIAL VI…:


Hell yes!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 15, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont wanna google it just want to ask what the molasses do for a plant ? Is it in liquid form ?



it is a form of micro nutrients but is all so used to feed the Micro heard in the soil.

What TWS said. It is a liquid form that I picked up at the hydro store.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Little break from bud porn 

I took these photo few years back while on vacation in the Bahamas. The Island is called Bimini. I went to the island three times before they built a mega resort on the north end of the island and ruined the private feel of the island. When I went I would get golf cart and drive as far north as I could go. Spent a few days on the beach and never saw another person. Spent a week on Cat Island also in the Bahamas. Each days I would go to the beach and only saw one person on that beach the entire week. Paradise... Top pic. Is Bimini bottom pic. Is Cat Island


----------



## thump easy (Sep 15, 2014)

out door guys have all the fun!!!! ^^^^^^^^


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Just a few pics of a little grow 8 plants in total. Yield 5-8lbs 
. Happy smoking


----------



## thump easy (Sep 15, 2014)

Nothing but seeds... The little flarfie buds at the bottom gave me about 200 seeds can't wait for the nugs to give me Seeds


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 15, 2014)

I've put a cage around Bubba Kush and more support is needed. I am thinking of making a tic tac toe grid with the twine from bales of hay and fastening it to the cage, or, I have nylon lattice and could maybe use that to support her top heavy buds. Whaddaya think?


----------



## hexthat (Sep 15, 2014)

The Third Dimension (IBL)




Flower, leaf, and stem are super frosty. I think stems might get light weights high.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 15, 2014)

The wife and the Frishian Dew.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 15, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> What y'all think? Ready for chop?View attachment 3252664 View attachment 3252668


Nope, 3-6 more weeks


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I've put a cage around Bubba Kush and more support is needed. I am thinking of making a tic tac toe grid with the twine from bales of hay and fastening it to the cage, or, I have nylon lattice and could maybe use that to support her top heavy buds. Whaddaya think?
> View attachment 3253881


Sam, now that you have a wire cage around her, you can pass sticks or pieces of bamboo, criss-cross sideways where ever you need support for the branches....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 15, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sam, now that you have a wire cage around her, you can pass sticks or pieces of bamboo, criss-cross sideways where ever you need support for the branches....
> View attachment 3253888


I'll get some bamboo stakes my next trip into town...thank you.


----------



## Didi94 (Sep 15, 2014)

Rain rain rain .... and with it : mold on your crop , its raining as fuck and my two kushes are continuing molding .... I think I will chop them down tommorrow , I took a sample and checked the trichomes and they looked kinda clear and milky but I wanted them really ripe with amber trichs but I dont want to loose my whole crop  can anyone help me ??? Should I harvest them ???


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> Rain rain rain .... and with it : mold on your crop , its raining as fuck and my two kushes are continuing molding .... I think I will chop them down tommorrow , I took a sample and checked the trichomes and they looked kinda clear and milky but I wanted them really ripe with amber trichs but I dont want to loose my whole crop  can anyone help me ??? Should I harvest them ???


can you cover them?....this is one of the good reasons to grow under a cover


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I've put a cage around Bubba Kush and more support is needed. I am thinking of making a tic tac toe grid with the twine from bales of hay and fastening it to the cage, or, I have nylon lattice and could maybe use that to support her top heavy buds. Whaddaya think?
> View attachment 3253881


I would do the tic tac toe, I think that will give the best support..


----------



## Didi94 (Sep 15, 2014)

doublejj said:


> can you cover them?....this is one of the good reasons to grow under a cover


Yeah I put them covered but mold is still showing up and I have already lost much bud because I cut always the infected parts ...


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 15, 2014)

Didi94,

Doublejj hit the nail on the head. Cover those girls up with a plastic A frame if at all possible.

We got our first frost last night and I still don't have the top on my greenhouse. I'm scrambling today to finish my strapping so I can get my cover on.
Luckily I was able to cover my plants last night, I used sheets, scrap drop clothes and cloths pins. Looks like a bunch of ghosts waiting for Halloween but it serves it's purpose.

Helps to have moving air too.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 15, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I would do the tic tac toe, I think that will give the best support..


I did weave some twine to give them support because that is what I had on hand. I will still get bamboo stakes for even more support because BK has the biggest colas I've ever seen.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2014)

Seahash tops btw. 2 greenhouse, 2 outdoor.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 15, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Seahash tops btw. 2 greenhouse, 2 outdoor.


Mmmmmm.....


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 15, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Seahash tops btw. 2 greenhouse, 2 outdoor.


Sea hash. .??
Kinda funny, watch below.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2014)

Smoked some greenhouse seahash. Smooth, real smooth. Real skunky, musty flavor. Buds are super friggin sticky. The buds have great bag appeal.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Sea hash. .??
> Kinda funny, watch below.


@getawaymountain


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 15, 2014)

So, on the sudden onset of classical tropical humid conditions, I'm forced to harvest a week earlier than desired


----------



## Dudeness (Sep 15, 2014)

Posting an update of my backyard headbands. expect them every 5 days, as that's as often as I'm taking pics.

If anybody has any suggestion for dealing with a creeping PM issue, I'd love to here them. It seems to be abundant in my area and the humidity has not been optimal... we're talking 90% at night. I controlled it during veg with organocide and actinovate. Since it's been in flower I've been keeping the PM down by spot treating leaves with a papertowel soaked in organocide and keeping an oscillating fan on them, but it seems to show up on a few leaves every day. Is it too late to be spraying actinovate? I've also read about a horsetail tea online that people will spray up to the last week of flower. Anybody have experience with that? I'm a little nervous to be spraying my buds, but the weather has remained warm and sunny here so maybe it'd be cool. Thanks guys

Lots of good pics out there. Every time I see a shot of the trees you guys are growing, I must admit, I get a little jealous. I wonder what these ladies would look like if they were planted in the ground mid may vs. in pots mid june. oh well, i suppose the PM would be even more annoying then. 

And a shout out to Zest: your pics make my fucking mouth water... well done, sir.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2014)

Dudeness said:


> Posting an update of my backyard headbands. expect them every 5 days, as that's as often as I'm taking pics.
> 
> If anybody has any suggestion for dealing with a creeping PM issue, I'd love to here them. It seems to be abundant in my area and the humidity has not been optimal... we're talking 90% at night. I controlled it during veg with organocide and actinovate. Since it's been in flower I've been keeping the PM down by spot treating leaves with a papertowel soaked in organocide and keeping an oscillating fan on them, but it seems to show up on a few leaves every day. Is it too late to be spraying actinovate? I've also read about a horsetail tea online that people will spray up to the last week of flower. Anybody have experience with that? I'm a little nervous to be spraying my buds, but the weather has remained warm and sunny here so maybe it'd be cool. Thanks guys
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried neem oil emulsified with dg protekt?


----------



## Dudeness (Sep 15, 2014)

I have not, though i happen to have both on hand (so long as neem oil doesn't expire because it's several years old). Would I be spraying the plant down with this or just wiping individual leaves?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2014)

How many weeks left do the buds have? I have sprayed in week 4 of flower with no taste issues. Neem oil works great when mixed with protekt and a couple drops of dish soap or aloe juice.


----------



## Dudeness (Sep 15, 2014)

my guess is they're mid 4th week flower. That would leave about 5 weeks before harvest. at the very least they have a month left.

What do you think about the actinovate?


----------



## Didi94 (Sep 15, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Didi94,
> 
> Doublejj hit the nail on the head. Cover those girls up with a plastic A frame if at all possible.
> 
> ...


I covered them a few days ago everyday I go see them there is a new infected part ... It got to a point that it´s out of control...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2014)

Never used actinovate. Is it systemic? How long are the residual effects?


----------



## Dudeness (Sep 15, 2014)

It's beneficial bacteria. Can't remember the exact species, but it supposedly enters the leaf surface and feeds on the PM. So, yes, you could say it's systemic. To what degree it travels through the vascular system I'm not sure. I'm not sure of the residual length either. I think it's about 4 weeks but I'm having trouble finding it on a web search.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 15, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> SUICIDE SILENCE - You Only Live Once (OFFICIAL VI…:


Lol, these dudes used to chill at a pad I was renting at in Temecula all the time. They are still over there all the time, I moved out though because I couldn't afford my new grow house and a room in Temec because I had too much overhead and had the grow split up too many ways.

Anyways, if you like them, some of the original members created a reggae band, Indica Roots, if you want to check them out, I think they are up on the net now. They are some pretty cool dudes, and they got some good damn drugs, I'll tell you that much.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Blue Dream is in two plastic shoe boxes with snap/clamp on lids. She was starting to feel crispy so I took her off the hangers and into the boxes to finish drying slower than she would hanging in the closet. Yes, I am opening the boxes and rotating from top to bottom twice a day so they dry evenly.
> My question is, should I cut the buds off the stems, leave them on the stems or it doesn't matter?
> View attachment 3252568


I'd cut them down until they are dense and you cannot see through any little holes where the buds hang loosely on the stem. I find I get a much better donation if I use my trimmers to make my bud look better than it really is, lol. Like trimming two small nugs on one stem so they look like a medium sized nug


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 15, 2014)

nuggs said:


> I found a interesting read on russet mites.
> 
> http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/35351-mystery-pest-help/page-2


I am so paranoid about any bug much less russet mites that I am constantly checking my plants. I am pissed that my cat caught a preying mantis. I had to go in the house. 
I can't wait for this to be over..for this year. I love Blue Dream..... I snuck a bud out of the curing box to my joint rolling box and it is so relaxing and it is a sativa. Maybe that's why I'm paranoid about bugs. Gawd, its hot outside...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I am so paranoid about any bug much less russet mites that I am constantly checking my plants. I am pissed that my cat caught a preying mantis. I had to go in the house.
> I can't wait for this to be over..for this year. I love Blue Dream..... I snuck a bud out of the curing box to my joint rolling box and it is so relaxing and it is a sativa. Maybe that's why I'm paranoid about bugs. Gawd, its hot outside...


Thank god I am not getting as hot as they are calling for.. But the humidity is going up as the moisture from the hurricane down south starts getting closer... We have really had a nice summer down in Southern California and now we are paying for it..


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 15, 2014)

95°, here. Pfui. Tired of it.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

103 here yesterday - 100 today and much drier! I have hand-watered twice and it was hell out there!


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 15, 2014)

86 here and it's only the 2nd week of spring 
Decided I'll have a day off today, spent all day yesterday lugging in soil...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 15, 2014)

If it weren't for the exceptional pot I've grown and still have growing .. I'd be depressed, but I'm not. I keep thinking of wearing a sweater to the BBQ...


----------



## thenomad (Sep 15, 2014)

i will post asap- they r beautiful


----------



## smoketastic (Sep 15, 2014)

Can any of you more experienced growers tell me a little about my plant? Like approx how much longer do I have to go? Any general ideas on what the yield might be? She's a little over 4 feet tall. Should I still be feeding her?

(A little info: This is my first grow. I started with 9 small plants from bag seed this spring. The deer ate all of them to the ground except for this one. She survived, but the deer topped her pretty good. She bounced back. At one point in the season, I had to dig her up and move her to a new location because I had to move unexpectedly. Then she got hit with leaf spot fungus. It's a miracle she's still here. I rooted two cuttings from her, and I'm about to start those indoors in my first indoor grow.)


----------



## charles lewis (Sep 15, 2014)

Dudeness said:


> Posting an update of my backyard headbands. expect them every 5 days, as that's as often as I'm taking pics.
> 
> If anybody has any suggestion for dealing with a creeping PM issue, I'd love to here them. It seems to be abundant in my area and the humidity has not been optimal... we're talking 90% at night. I controlled it during veg with organocide and actinovate. Since it's been in flower I've been keeping the PM down by spot treating leaves with a papertowel soaked in organocide and keeping an oscillating fan on them, but it seems to show up on a few leaves every day. Is it too late to be spraying actinovate? I've also read about a horsetail tea online that people will spray up to the last week of flower. Anybody have experience with that? I'm a little nervous to be spraying my buds, but the weather has remained warm and sunny here so maybe it'd be cool. Thanks guys
> 
> ...



I had this problem lastyear and i used milk. Whole milk. And it worked fine


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hope everyone is safe if you're near Siskiyou and Northern Shasta County.

Live wild fire feed.
http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/7860/web


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 15, 2014)

tropical wonderland indeed


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2014)

Jozikins said:


> Lol, these dudes used to chill at a pad I was renting at in Temecula all the time. They are still over there all the time, I moved out though because I couldn't afford my new grow house and a room in Temec because I had too much overhead and had the grow split up too many ways.
> 
> Anyways, if you like them, some of the original members created a reggae band, Indica Roots, if you want to check them out, I think they are up on the net now. They are some pretty cool dudes, and they got some good damn drugs, I'll tell you that much.


Awesome ill check it out ..indica roots lol thats a classic name


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I am so paranoid about any bug much less russet mites that I am constantly checking my plants. I am pissed that my cat caught a preying mantis. I had to go in the house.
> I can't wait for this to be over..for this year. I love Blue Dream..... I snuck a bud out of the curing box to my joint rolling box and it is so relaxing and it is a sativa. Maybe that's why I'm paranoid about bugs. Gawd, its hot outside...


This blue dream sounds like a good one....clone only I gather ?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 15, 2014)

Mine was a clone but look..

https://www.dinafem.org/en/blue-dream/


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2014)

3-6 weeks depending on weather. Yield ? No not me...


smoketastic said:


> Can any of you more experienced growers tell me a little about my plant? Like approx how much longer do I have to go? Any general ideas on what the yield might be? She's a little over 4 feet tall. Should I still be feeding her?
> 
> (A little info: This is my first grow. I started with 9 small plants from bag seed this spring. The deer ate all of them to the ground except for this one. She survived, but the deer topped her pretty good. She bounced back. At one point in the season, I had to dig her up and move her to a new location because I had to move unexpectedly. Then she got hit with leaf spot fungus. It's a miracle she's still here. I rooted two cuttings from her, and I'm about to start those indoors in my first indoor grow.)


3
Hells og  sfv cut no flash


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 15, 2014)

smoketastic said:


> Can any of you more experienced growers tell me a little about my plant? Like approx how much longer do I have to go? Any general ideas on what the yield might be? She's a little over 4 feet tall. Should I still be feeding her?
> 
> (A little info: This is my first grow. I started with 9 small plants from bag seed this spring. The deer ate all of them to the ground except for this one. She survived, but the deer topped her pretty good. She bounced back. At one point in the season, I had to dig her up and move her to a new location because I had to move unexpectedly. Then she got hit with leaf spot fungus. It's a miracle she's still here. I rooted two cuttings from her, and I'm about to start those indoors in my first indoor grow.)


You have at least a month longer on her, don't stop feeding her, a flush in soil only takes like 5 days, more if you really want to push it for all it's fall colors, and less or none if you're growing organic.

Typically, I would recommend waiting on harvest, if you think it looks ripe, give it another week at least before flush. After a week, if it's still green and lush, keep going for another week, a plant will show you when it's ready to go. 

I don't like to call numbers on yield ever, but it looks like you'll have a pretty limited supply of personal off of her, but it'll be good experience finishing your first grow.


----------



## greenthumbz420 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ak48 starting to flower! Oh happy days!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 15, 2014)

It's done, she's up in the closet now. Hanger idea came from the Bosses thread


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> It's done, she's up in the closet now. Hanger idea came from the Bosses thread


Th at looks baller !man I love the bulls!
But homie please don't lay wet trichombs on your bed
My lady would be all holler an an shit get that smelly ass weed out my bed ! Ha love it shows your love for this sacred plant.keep the weeding the hanger and the hanger hung up homie!!end rant 

Climbing outside telluride yesterday had to snap a pic o the doggies chillin


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2014)

Joedank said:


> Th at looks baller !man I love the bulls!
> But homie please don't lay wet trichombs on your bed
> My lady would be all holler an an shit get that smelly ass weed out my bed ! Ha love it shows your love for this sacred plant.keep the weeding the hanger and the hanger hung up homie!!end rant
> View attachment 3254413
> Climbing outside telluride yesterday had to snap a pic o the doggies chillin


Wat an awesome pic man !!! And no buds in sight


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Joedank said:


> Th at looks baller !man I love the bulls!
> But homie please don't lay wet trichombs on your bed
> My lady would be all holler an an shit get that smelly ass weed out my bed ! Ha love it shows your love for this sacred plant.keep the weeding the hanger and the hanger hung up homie!!end rant
> View attachment 3254413
> Climbing outside telluride yesterday had to snap a pic o the doggies chillin


Been there before.. Killer town. I can see black bear pass switchbacks.. One will be back to drive the jeep on that trail..
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## zest (Sep 15, 2014)

my tangie is starting to turn purple






timewreck


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2014)

107 today


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 15, 2014)

Joedank said:


> Th at looks baller !man I love the bulls!
> But homie please don't lay wet trichombs on your bed
> My lady would be all holler an an shit get that smelly ass weed out my bed ! Ha love it shows your love for this sacred plant.keep the weeding the hanger and the hanger hung up homie!!end rant
> View attachment 3254413
> Climbing outside telluride yesterday had to snap a pic o the doggies chillin


Forget the bed, the whole house reeks dank


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2014)

Pic of the day


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 16, 2014)

smoketastic said:


> Can any of you more experienced growers tell me a little about my plant? Like approx how much longer do I have to go? Any general ideas on what the yield might be? She's a little over 4 feet tall. Should I still be feeding her?
> 
> (A little info: This is my first grow. I started with 9 small plants from bag seed this spring. The deer ate all of them to the ground except for this one. She survived, but the deer topped her pretty good. She bounced back. At one point in the season, I had to dig her up and move her to a new location because I had to move unexpectedly. Then she got hit with leaf spot fungus. It's a miracle she's still here. I rooted two cuttings from her, and I'm about to start those indoors in my first indoor grow.)


 You have 3 plus weeks and maybe an o


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> 107 today


47 today


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Fast50 said:


> Had a cool full web. First time ive seen it.
> Other is some "white widow" thats purple.


Wow, no problem with neighbors seeing the plants ? Or is it a illusion that makes it look like they can see in the backyard??


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> 107 today


I woke up to the wonderful smell of the salton sea..


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> 47 today


84 and still end of winter here


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> 107 today


104 here yesterday, 105 Sunday.....yuck!
TMB-


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 16, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> View attachment 3254252
> tropical wonderland indeed


Guatemala City aye?


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 16, 2014)

Quote from BBQ thread by Ruby:
Im going for gold tonite if I dont make it thru the night I had a gd time ...drunk stoned and romancing the wife if old pecker rises with the sun .

LMAO when I read this, how'd that work out for you?
757 Growin is MIA, must B busy with the move, hope all is good.
TMB-


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> 84 and still end of winter here


What part of Australia you in??


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2014)

Southern...its trying to.move into spring


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2014)

Ive never transplanted chilis this early....but its warm enough


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> 104 here yesterday, 105 Sunday.....yuck!
> TMB-


We topped out at 101°, yesterday. 
I woke up and went out to feed my horse and almost to the pasture I was suddenly walking through water, mud, a flooded area. I spoke a few cuss words, fed my big baby and walked back through the flood thinking broken sprinkler/pipe. I felt another area under my feet flooded and realized there isn't a broken pipe, I left the hose on..all day, all night. What a waste of water...how careless I am....I'm going to make a checklist for making sure I've done things right from now on. Its the Blue Dream, Black Diesel, all my pot..... I also found the joint I lost.  
Another hot one today, too.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Southern...its trying to.move into spring


I would love to live up around Cairns or Townsville.. Great climate for growing palms and tropicals..


----------



## Joedank (Sep 16, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Been there before.. Killer town. I can see black bear pass switchbacks.. One will be back to drive the jeep on that trail..
> Thanks for sharing..


Anytime man I love the telluride valley . Almost drove up black bear myself but had to run my climbing buddy to the gondola . A shot of climbing near a 300'waterfall at 9000'
 
 
And back to the regularly scheduled dankness


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> We topped out at 101°, yesterday.
> I woke up and went out to feed my horse and almost to the pasture I was suddenly walking through water, mud, a flooded area. I spoke a few cuss words, fed my big baby and walked back through the flood thinking broken sprinkler/pipe. I felt another area under my feet flooded and realized there isn't a broken pipe, I left the hose on..all day, all night. What a waste of water...how careless I am....I'm going to make a checklist for making sure I've done things right from now on. Its the Blue Dream, Black Diesel, all my pot..... I also found the joint I lost.
> Another hot one today, too.


I did that last summer. I put the hose on a slow trickle for my banana plants. Woke up the next morning and my back yard was flooded. Thank god I have drains installed or I would have flooded at the neighbors down slope from me.. Be prepared for the water bill...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I did that last summer. I put the hose on a slow trickle for my banana plants. Woke up the next morning and my back yard was flooded. Thank god I have drains installed or I would have flooded at the neighbors down slope from me.. Be prepared for the water bill...


 I'm on a well and it wasn't on full blast but it might slightly affect my electric bill. All of my ornamental grasses got a good soaking.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm on a well and it wasn't on full blast but it might slightly affect my electric bill. All of my ornamental grasses got a good soaking.


Luv those ornamental grasses!
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Luv those ornamental grasses!
> TMB-


You nut


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I would love to live up around Cairns or Townsville.. Great climate for growing palms and tropicals..


Sure is...im in the totally different side of aust tho


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

Mendocino Hula Bloom. 0-50-30. I can't find Maxsea Bloom. 

My roses bud, then bloom. Does mj bloom, then bud? 

Thank you, signed,
Sam, who is not ashamed to show my ignorance, tho maybe I should be.


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 16, 2014)

Week 6 of flowering blue cheese. I cam across a bud that had some dead spots on it. Occasionally during the season I have had to pull worms off the plant but never seen any dead spots. This is the first sight and the only one I have noticed with any problem. Any insights?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Mendocino Hula Bloom. 0-50-30. I can't find Maxsea Bloom.
> 
> My roses bud, then bloom. Does mj bloom, then bud?
> 
> ...


I would say it forms a bud first then the flower comes out of that bud, the white pistil is the flower that comes out of the bud..
that is a really high # for flower fertilizer, I would be careful and maybe start at 1/4 or 1/2 of rec. application, maybe someone else can add more info on this?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

dumb me did not have the box checked at all on who could see my blog-grow journal so I guess no one could see it?? it is fixed if anyone wants a see.. I am much better at growing then checking boxes..

https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/flkeys1.875279/


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I woke up to the wonderful smell of the salton sea..


 I love the smell of the Salton sea. I worked on fishing boats for many years fishing big tuna and the Corbina fishing at the sea was the funniest thing I have ever done. When my buddies first took me there I was dry heaving in the Marina. It grows on ya. I hope the place survives. Havent seen a corbina out of there in many years and all the marinas are dried up.


----------



## charface (Sep 16, 2014)

Pic does no justice but this blueberry is killing it as far as lots of buds. Even the low shit is looking like tops.
it does well indoors but outdoors it is crazy


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 16, 2014)

charface said:


> View attachment 3254901
> Pic does no justice but this blueberry is killing it as far as lots of buds. Even the low shit is looking like tops.
> it does well indoors but outdoors it is crazy


Chareface... I would like to keep updated on your harvest date. I have blue cheese that looks similar. I am on week 6 and I would say we are rather close in weight and time of flower  looks great tho... I wish I could do some netting around my girl but that would be too noticeable


----------



## charface (Sep 16, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> Chareface... I would like to keep updated on your harvest date. I have blue cheese that looks similar. I am on week 6 and I would say we are rather close in weight and time of flower  looks great tho... I wish I could do some netting around my girl but that would be too noticeable


Looks good man.
Indoor mine finishes in about 9 weeks
Maybe 8 but itd pretty fast.
I will keep ya posted on a finish date.
im near vancouver washington


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Mendocino Hula Bloom. 0-50-30. I can't find Maxsea Bloom.
> 
> My roses bud, then bloom. Does mj bloom, then bud?
> 
> ...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 16, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> The tripod looks like a bernese mountain dog. She's pretty.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


She is a Berner. She's a great dog. Does pretty well despite her limitations.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 16, 2014)

First rain while nice sized colas have formed for me probably tomorrow... fingers crossed it misses me. Last year they did alright in one of the worst rain storms I've ever witnessed. Hopefully that continues this year. I expect to lose some, and it hurts because I have a lot of really nice looking colas on there


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

12' ladder...14' greenhouse....


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 16, 2014)

Lookin great doublejj. My plants have started to fade a little bit earlier than I'd like but I'm not stressing as many people would be pretty happy to have the fade where it's at right now and I can only really amend with what I've got - which isn't that bioavailable until it composts. Next year I get the soil tested and amended.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


>


Thanks, JJ. I'm going to use it tomorrow. It is 1 tsp per gallon.
It was more expensive than Maxsea but the guy at the hydro store gave me the 4' bamboo stakes for free and gave me a discount on the Hula Bloom, remembered my name and told me he'd help me grow trees, next season. His remembering my name was slightly unsettling....lol.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> 12' ladder...14' greenhouse....
> View attachment 3254945


Sort of looks like a Christmas tree lot, complete with an elf.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, JJ. I'm going to use it tomorrow. It is 1 tsp per gallon.
> It was more expensive than Maxsea but the guy at the hydro store gave me the 4' bamboo stakes for free and gave me a discount on the Hula Bloom, remembered my name and told me he'd help me grow trees, next season. His remembering my name was slightly unsettling....lol.


Should work fine....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 16, 2014)

charface said:


> View attachment 3254901
> Pic does no justice but this blueberry is killing it as far as lots of buds. Even the low shit is looking like tops.
> it does well indoors but outdoors it is crazy


Great bush. I've been reading info on different strains and brands, and a lot of them seem to do great indoors, and just go nuts outdoors. Ain't nothing like the sun


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Should work fine....


I hope it either works fine or doesn't work but does no harm.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Sort of looks like a Christmas tree lot, complete with an elf.


elf?.........I'm still working on that..


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> elf?.........I'm still working on that..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> 12' ladder...14' greenhouse....
> View attachment 3254945



I sent this pic. to my sister in Oregon who smokes, she asked if you were married.. LOL I reminded her she was married and was pretty sure you were as well. She has never seen plants that big..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I hope it either works fine or doesn't work but does no harm.


@ 1tsp per gallon should not do any damage


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> @ 1tsp per gallon should not do any damage


It must be super concentrated.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

.....lol


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 16, 2014)

Did some trimming. Need finer scissors tho


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks to someone who posted a video of a homemade trimmer using a fans blades for shears I realized I was trimming wrong. It took me 4 days to trim Black Diesel, 7 ozs, before watching the video and 1 day to trim Blue Dream, 7 ozs after the video and I did a much better job. 
Thank you, video poster.
(Was it buzzed2kill or backwoodsburner?)


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

dirtsurfr, who I hope comes to the BBQ again, made his own trimmer out of a box fan...https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-home-made-trimmer.476666/


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> dirtsurfr, who I hope comes to the BBQ again, made his own trimmer out of a box fan...https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-home-made-trimmer.476666/
> 
> View attachment 3255015


Very similar to this gizmo. It revolutionized my trimming style.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I sent this pic. to my sister in Oregon who smokes, she asked if you were married.. LOL I reminded her she was married and was pretty sure you were as well. She has never seen plants that big..


This ones for your sister........


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

Listening to .....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 16, 2014)

How does a trimmer work exactly?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 16, 2014)

My timmer works with a lot of smoke and food. This is the part of the year I dread to be honest with you. Solo trimming that much all at once kind of blows.

Does feel good when you're finished though.


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> 12' ladder...14' greenhouse....
> View attachment 3254945


 Hey the thumb is up !  hey your sock is sagging. new style, kinda like the kids sagging. looks like theres 4 ft left after the ladder ? you sure it's not a 10 footer ?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> How does a trimmer work exactly?


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> How does a trimmer work exactly?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> This ones for your sister........


LOL

She said to send you back Diana Washington Is you is or is you ain't my baby.. I like this remix better


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


>



Oh yea ! Like !


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> Week 6 of flowering blue cheese. I cam across a bud that had some dead spots on it. Occasionally during the season I have had to pull worms off the plant but never seen any dead spots. This is the first sight and the only one I have noticed with any problem. Any insights?


 Even if using BT or spinosad to control worms you general accrue a small amount of damage . The moths lay the eggs, the caterpillar has to eat something to ingest the bacteria hence some damage. Just like any pest control it is about management and avoiding infestation.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> Even if using BT or spinosad to control worms you general accrue a small amount of damage . The moths lay the eggs, the caterpillar has to eat something to ingest the bacteria hence some damage. Just like any pest control it is about management and avoiding infestation.


Do bud worms continue to reproduce all year or just summer and fall??


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't have a problem with them on winter grows


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

^^what he said^^


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3255166


It's like Disneyland for adults.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

so after crazy thunder and lighting storms and major wind went out to check on the garden.. All is okay with the California Girls  I looked back in my records and the first flowers seen on this Master Kush was on August 24


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, JJ. I'm going to use it tomorrow. It is 1 tsp per gallon.
> It was more expensive than Maxsea but the guy at the hydro store gave me the 4' bamboo stakes for free and gave me a discount on the Hula Bloom, remembered my name and told me he'd help me grow trees, next season. His remembering my name was slightly unsettling....lol.


 make sure next time you go and see him ask him you want to surprise your male friend with a new suit but say hes 6ft7 and needs a specially made one..will have the seller making sure he looks after you in the right way


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 16, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Wow, no problem with neighbors seeing the plants ? Or is it a illusion that makes it look like they can see in the backyard??


Oh they can see it and so could everybody else.
Other neighbors have a 15k fence for good reason. I put a that cheap fence up too. ($100 used :score It was open completely.. The highway could see it if you looked so i threw fence up for some reason, (trying to minimize raid % while im here even though it would be nothn) and im kind of in a "tangle" with other grower and trying to use this spot for my outdoor next yr.

Someone down the street (1 of many) has 6- 8fter's with no fence on the backyard. Very shotty fence on side Its open to everyone to see. Its pretty funny. Guess the cops arent looking for that.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 16, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> How does a trimmer work exactly?


Once you find out let me know . Most my trimmers bleat up som weed then peace out once rent is paid


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

Fast50 said:


> Oh they can see it and so could everybody else.
> Other neighbors have a 15k fence for good reason. I put a that cheap fence up too. ($100 used :score It was open completely.. The highway could see it if you looked so i threw fence up for some reason, (trying to minimize raid % while im here even though it would be nothn) and im kind of in a "tangle" with other grower and trying to use this spot for my outdoor next yr.
> 
> Someone down the street (1 of many) has 6- 8fter's with no fence on the backyard. Very shotty fence on side Its open to everyone to see. Its pretty funny. Guess the cops arent looking for that.


Fucking rippers are!....good luck with that


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Fast50 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yah thats right.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Fucking rippers are!....good luck with that


it's that time of year all. someone got my homeboys a mile from me last night. lights out hammer back!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

nuggs said:


> it's that time of year all. someone got my homeboys a mile from me last night. lights out hammer back!


Steady bro....steady......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


>


....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

.....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2014)

I can't find any songs about pea soup hehe


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Fast50 said:


> Oh they can see it and so could everybody else.
> Other neighbors have a 15k fence for good reason. I put a that cheap fence up too. ($100 used :score It was open completely.. The highway could see it if you looked so i threw fence up for some reason, (trying to minimize raid % while im here even though it would be nothn) and im kind of in a "tangle" with other grower and trying to use this spot for my outdoor next yr.
> 
> Someone down the street (1 of many) has 6- 8fter's with no fence on the backyard. Very shotty fence on side Its open to everyone to see. Its pretty funny. Guess the cops arent looking for that.


Could not Imagine growing with out a fence.. Best advice I have ever heard is don't tell anyone you grow.. Fewer people the better..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

nuggs said:


> it's that time of year all. someone got my homeboys a mile from me last night. lights out hammer back!



Wonder if I could rent a couple of geese till plants are done??

They will make noise anytime someone comes on the property they will also charge and bite!!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Wonder if I could rent a couple of geese till plants are done??
> 
> They will make noise anytime someone comes on the property they will also charge and bite!!


So will my dog and my shotgun will back her up.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> So will my dog and my shotgun will back her up.


I believe that most people are more afraid of a dog then a gun because a dog is more unpredictable and you can't take a gun away from a dog


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 16, 2014)

That is why I have both.....


----------



## cowboy916 (Sep 16, 2014)

Secret kush
 Blue Dream (HSO)
  J-1


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I believe that most people are more afraid of a dog then a gun because a dog is more unpredictable and you can't take a gun away from a dog


No one will know I'm armed until they see muzzle-flash.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Mud man (Sep 16, 2014)

I


FLkeys1 said:


> I would love to live up around Cairns or Townsville.. Great climate for growing palms and tropicals..


 You got to watch out for the mould and the pests up here


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mud man said:


> I
> 
> You got to watch out for the mould and the pests up here



I bet. It is so humid and tropical and tropical that far north.. There must be strains that grow better in tropical climates, look at Hawaii.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


>


that seems rather abusive and incomplete. patience and scissors it is then


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 17, 2014)

Imma smoke some scissor hash later. Love scissor hash.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 17, 2014)

doublejj said:


> No one will know I'm armed until they see muzzle-flash.....


The red spot on thier shirt normally gives it away.


----------



## shynee mac (Sep 17, 2014)

...lol




[/QUOTE]
IM DEAD @doublejj @FLkeys1


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hard Freeze coming in for us tomorrow night.


I still have some strapping to get on the greenhouse but the pt 2 x 4 rafters 4 ft on center don't like my weight on them.
So here's my check list.
More strapping ( going to get some now )
Tow behind man lift. ( lined up for tomorrow morning )
Trailer furnace with pedestal base, all set up for plug and play. ( going to get now )
Enough friends to help get the plastic on without it taking me for a ride. ( PRICELESS...)

Hope everyone is ready for this cold snap...!!


----------



## myturdcutter (Sep 17, 2014)

Today's pics sep 16


----------



## shynee mac (Sep 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Imma smoke some scissor hash later. Love scissor hash.
> NICE!!!! @FresnoFarmer


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 17, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> Chareface... I would like to keep updated on your harvest date. I have blue cheese that looks similar. I am on week 6 and I would say we are rather close in weight and time of flower  looks great tho... I wish I could do some netting around my girl but that would be too noticeable


Why not dye the netting green, Im sure it would hide well then.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 17, 2014)

doublejj said:


> 12' ladder...14' greenhouse....
> View attachment 3254945


Looking just awwwwsome! Question though, whats with the padding at the corners of your support frames? worried about falling on to them when harvesting? or trying to protect the buds from bumping them?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Looking just awwwwsome! Question though, whats with the padding at the corners of your support frames? worried about falling on to them when harvesting? or trying to protect the buds from bumping them?


That was to protect the black plastic that we used for the spring light dep crop....we've already pulled a harvest out of the greenhouse this year, this is a second run...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2014)

Spring 2014 light Dep .......5-10-2014...


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 17, 2014)

myturdcutter said:


> View attachment 3255550 View attachment 3255551 View attachment 3255553 Today's pics sep 16


Nice Man! Going to be a sweet harvest


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 17, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Why not dye the netting green, Im sure it would hide well then.


You are correct about it being less conspicuous however I am one that prefers not to do anything unnatural around my plant. Number 1 reason) I trespass to grow! 2) I am still considered a criminal if I get caught  I suppose there is always a risk of being found so I do the least amount I can to keep her from being found. Its kind of an amazing story about this one because she is closer to civilization than my others, which have already been sprayed with round up, cut down or stolen . I have found a spot that is just at the right angle where people cant see her unless they walk off the beaten path a little. But now I am worrying about the smell!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Sep 17, 2014)

Pic of the yesterday


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> Pic of the yesterday


Great pix o' the day.


----------



## zest (Sep 17, 2014)

Tangie purpling up


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 17, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Spring 2014 light Dep .......5-10-2014...
> View attachment 3255589


WOW I just about fell off my chair.. The color is awesome, from the cooler temps I am presuming?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2014)

Ppls shots with the plants and the sun setting or rising in the background are awesome ...congrats on the photos of hard work


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> WOW I just about fell off my chair.. The color is awesome, from the cooler temps I am presuming?


I never fail to like the like of those colours on the cherry pies


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 17, 2014)

Kandy kush in her 7th week of flower. Love this plant.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 17, 2014)

This would be a fun wedding to attend  

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/27/fashion/marijuana-wedding-guest-colorado-and-washington-state.html


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

What is the red flower in the picture?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> You are correct about it being less conspicuous however I am one that prefers not to do anything unnatural around my plant. Number 1 reason) I trespass to grow! 2) I am still considered a criminal if I get caught  I suppose there is always a risk of being found so I do the least amount I can to keep her from being found. Its kind of an amazing story about this one because she is closer to civilization than my others, which have already been sprayed with round up, cut down or stolen . I have found a spot that is just at the right angle where people cant see her unless they walk off the beaten path a little. But now I am worrying about the smell!



If you want all natural try using spinach leaves or grass clippings to dye the white netting green..or I would think that someone makes the green netting??


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 17, 2014)

We had a good sunny day today.
New sativa plant is doing great.
San Pedro (sativa) is falling all over the place 
Still 1 week for the kush to go, handling amazingly the humid conditions


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 17, 2014)

All of you folks ROCK....!! 

You know that don't you..?


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 17, 2014)

zest said:


> Tangie purpling up


Beeeautiful!!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 17, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> All of you folks ROCK....!!
> You know that don't you..?


We most definitely do...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> We most definitely do...


That's just awesome GB.....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 17, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> We most definitely do...


I might need two double barrel shotguns to guard that grove.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I might need two double barrel shotguns to guard that grove.


Nah, I got a few cards up my sleeve. but my guns are buried for the season


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

Breeze is blowing this afternoon - it is a nice cool 91


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 17, 2014)

I am going to have a disclaimer before I post this so I apologize that this is irrelevant for this thread but I am tired of smart ass comments I receive from the thread where this comment belongs  And I seem to like this group of peps for growing knowledge! In regards to my indoor grow. I never minded pulling a few nanners off a plant in the later part of the flower period but im about 4 weeks into flowering now and I must have done something terribly wrong because I have more nanners that I have ever seen. Im guessing from my super cropping method. Anyways, to my question... at what point do you say fuck it and just trash the grow. I already pulled the worse of the worse before the pollenated and plucked the ones that had a few. I havent seen any new ones but this is early in the flowering stage and I am worried that if I keep them going I am only wasting time. What do you think? Live and learn, keep plucking, or start over?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 17, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Nah, I got a few cards up my sleeve. but my guns are buried for the season


Being a delicate woman I have to rely on my keen eye, after all, I do live in the wild west where horse thieves can still be hung.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

Seeded bud is still smokable. It is all we smoked back in the 70's!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

It is so funny - I thought that was a picture of the sky! I didn't even notice the trees


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Seeded bud is still smokable. It is all we smoked back in the 70's!


Mo, remember looking down at your new shirt and seeing the hole that the seed just burned a hole in? A dead giveaway you were a head.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

Or the pop of a seed exploding in your joint! That was always exciting!

I remember getting home with a lid and spending the next hour cleaning all of the seeds out. You would think CA would be covered with cannabis from all of those seeds!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

I still have a collection of cafeteria trays I used for cleaning


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Or the pop of a seed exploding in your joint! That was always exciting!
> 
> I remember getting home with a lid and spending the next hour cleaning all of the seeds out. You would think CA would be covered with cannabis from all of those seeds!


I know, the amount of seeds in some lids was criminal....sticks, too. Now and then a piece of pea gravel. Pot was much cheaper then.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 17, 2014)

The sun is headed your way.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

It was very leafy too!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It was very leafy too!


I remember when I went back east to school pot was twice the price as Cali. I remember back in the day .. now and then..getting some really good, sticky and potent pot. It was always a crap shoot.


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 17, 2014)

Hell, I will keep pluckin'. Hopefully, it wont be too seedy but if it is Ill let you guys know so you can relive some of your younger days and bust out those deseeding tools you still have from middle school


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 17, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> Hell, I will keep pluckin'. Hopefully, it wont be too seedy but if it is Ill let you guys know so you can relive some of your younger days and bust out those deseeding tools you still have from middle school


The deseeding tools were my fingers and the box tilted and using the flat side of your zigzags to lift up the pot to let the seeds roll down.


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 17, 2014)

Damn it has been while for that but Im sure its a lot like riding a bike


----------



## cindysid (Sep 17, 2014)

So funny! Two years ago I grew the seediest shit ever, but it all got smoked. Some of my friends were a little picky at first, but when all other sources went dry, they were sure glad to come over and smoke it. I was very charitable that year.


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 17, 2014)

I am getting ready to build a greenhouse around my girls, it looks like the Northern Lights is going to be really late. Out of my 16 plants only one looks like it is anywhere near ready. The weather is great right now but up in our neck of the woods it can turn cold anytime now, so I want to be ready. I have the plastic on order and it should be here within the week.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It is so funny - I thought that was a picture of the sky! I didn't even notice the trees


Shhhh......me, too. It took my third look.


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 17, 2014)

Very nice pb.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 17, 2014)

P. Berry said:


> View attachment 3256030 View attachment 3256031 I am getting ready to build a greenhouse around my girls, it looks like the Northern Lights is going to be really late. Out of my 16 plants only one looks like it is anywhere near ready. The weather is great right now but up in our neck of the woods it can turn cold anytime now, so I want to be ready. I have the plastic on order and it should be here within the week.


Wow.....they're beautiful. Good job and good luck on the GH.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> All of you folks ROCK....!!
> 
> You know that don't you..?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

Banana tree:




Avocado




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

I have some of this too:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Banana tree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No can do bananas...frost will kill them. I think avos are possible, I think.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have some of this too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, Mo.


----------



## zest (Sep 17, 2014)

Space Candy about 2 weeks out







Timewreck pushin thru...got about 2 weeks left as well 






Quantum Kush ..smells like raspberries






He got one of my dogs yesterday ...little bastard


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have some of this too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mo what's that white box above the rack? 

Also, plumaria. What did yours look like when you first got it? Mine didn't look like much. How long have you had yours and how much trouble was to get it to root? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 17, 2014)

A couple folks I know have lemon trees indoors. 
I want one they make the house smell so good.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2014)

zest said:


> Space Candy about 2 weeks out
> 
> He got one of my dogs yesterday ...little bastard


Well you baited him in with your garden...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 17, 2014)

zest said:


> Space Candy about 2 weeks out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P....U...bad skunk.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 17, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Well you baited him in with your garden...


Skunks are attracted to pot?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Skunks are attracted to pot?


it was a joke directed at the aromacy of his garden...smells like a skunk...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Banana tree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gday mo...just wondering if the avocado tree grows in hot dry conditions?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Skunks are attracted to pot?


 your innocent learning words are a smile to my fat Frankfurt looking face


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 17, 2014)

well most of you are putting my wee lil totters to shame, but now that they've recovered from their shock they're starting to pack on the weight again.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2014)

@mwooten102 - That is a light spinner for my Kessil LEDs.

@ruby fruit - deep water once a week and maybe a little daily spraying. Avos and citrus are very happy in this climate. We are close enough to the ocean that most of the heat and dryness is moderated. It is nice and cool tonight 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Joedank (Sep 18, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> A couple folks I know have lemon trees indoors.
> I want one they make the house smell so good.


for the last 3 yearsi have tended to 4 citrus trees in my solar ghouse and love it . 2 lemons a lime and a clementine .They are just about to flower!!
Meyer lemons seem pretty easy an so good in tea. Not a big deal to zone 9 an up but here at 8200' they get sum praise


----------



## Joedank (Sep 18, 2014)

zest said:


> Space Candy about 2 weeks out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No joke my dog just came in from morning rounds . Fuckin skunked !! Burns the nose hairs;(


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm fighting bud rot again this season. Been harvesting one of my CCKs piecemeal the past couple of days. My Jackberry is rot free and and two weeks out, though it's sporting some spots that I assume mean a cal-mag deficiency.


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 18, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm fighting bud rot again this season. Been harvesting one of my CCKs piecemeal the past couple of days. My Jackberry is rot free and and two weeks out, though it's sporting some spots that I assume mean a cal-mag deficiency.


Hey smidge, are you sure that is bud rot or an infestation? Last year I had some same looking shit going on with mine and I narrowed it down to a bugger part of the thripe family.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 18, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm fighting bud rot again this season. Been harvesting one of my CCKs piecemeal the past couple of days. My Jackberry is rot free and and two weeks out, though it's sporting some spots that I assume mean a cal-mag deficiency.


One of my spring plants had a bud worm which led to bud rot and I harvested early to save the majority of my plant. Then, I found RIU and Fresno mentioned BT and I started using it weekly and so far, so good. Knock wood.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm a proud papa...'Lacy' one of my young hens laid her first egg today. I heard her making a ruckus coming out of the henhouse this morning, I went & took a look and sure enough...jackpot!...I'm just beaming...is that not the most beautiful egg you've ever seen?....


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 18, 2014)

Fireballs Short
 

Fireballs Tall


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 18, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Fireballs Short
> View attachment 3256454
> 
> Fireballs Tall
> View attachment 3256456


The 'short' one looks beautiful, ABM. The 'tall' one is no slouch, either. Two different plants?


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 18, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> Hey smidge, are you sure that is bud rot or an infestation? Last year I had some same looking shit going on with mine and I narrowed it down to a bugger part of the thripe family.


I'm fairly certain, as I haven't found any worms. Pure mold between the largest buds. I guarantee that I will use every outdoor preventative I can safely use for bug infestations and fungus issues, roots or foliage, from here on out. All of it. It's heartbreaking to be so close and wind up with bunk instead of funk.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> The 'short' one looks beautiful, ABM. The 'tall' one is no slouch, either. Two different plants?


Different pheno's of the Fireballs. (Fire Alien KushxCherry Puff) The short is stocky and packed full of thumbsized buds and the tall has more cone shaped and longer buds.


----------



## doubletake (Sep 18, 2014)

Gopedxr said:


> Nice i am in temecula. That close to you at all.


Howdy neibor
Fallbrook here ha


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 18, 2014)

Alien og!





Purple urkle! 





Super silver haze






Milky way


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 18, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Alien og!View attachment 3256512
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also looking great, Mr Sunshine. Your PUrkle is much further along than mine.


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2014)

I would like to do an update, but for some reason my pics wont upload. It just tells me there was an error and can't upload


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Also looking great, Mr Sunshine. Your PUrkle is much further along than mine.
> View attachment 3256558


Thank you sam!! Yea my purkle buds swelled up fast in the 3rd week...it should be ready in 4 or 5 weeks..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

fumble said:


> I would like to do an update, but for some reason my pics wont upload. It just tells me there was an error and can't upload


try again in a few min......I wanna see


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 18, 2014)

fumble said:


> I would like to do an update, but for some reason my pics wont upload. It just tells me there was an error and can't upload


Use photo bucket.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> well most of you are putting my wee lil totters to shame, but now that they've recovered from their shock they're starting to pack on the weight again.
> 
> 
> 
> What strain is this? I like how the edges of the leaves turn up..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

Carport update.....I finally seem to have the russet mites under control, after removing most of the lower & heavily effected limbs from several plants. The rest of the buds are starting to thicken up now. The big Blue Dream up from took the brunt of the attack, but she is bouncing back. I have completely stopped spraying the 2 indicas on the right (Bubba & Krypto). They are the furthest along and the bugs can take their due from here on, I don't want to smoke anything on my buds...


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 18, 2014)

anyone getting close to the fires in California? Just heard someone deliberately started them!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> anyone getting close to the fires in California? Just heard someone deliberately started them!


Close enough to watch the Calfire bombers dropping......smoke so thick you can hardly breath....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Today's chore moving the seedlings in solo cups up to one gal. pots..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Close enough to watch the Calfire bombers dropping......smoke so thick you can hardly breath....
> View attachment 3256574



Sure hope it is not coming your way?


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Or the pop of a seed exploding in your joint! That was always exciting!
> 
> I remember getting home with a lid and spending the next hour cleaning all of the seeds out. You would think CA would be covered with cannabis from all of those seeds!


Thank god those days are long gone. Man seedy redbud in high school was a pain.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 18, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Sure hope it is not coming your way?


Which fire, we have so many of them. The smoke from the half dome fire hit the valley this week a little.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I'm a proud papa...'Lacy' one of my young hens laid her first egg today. I heard her making a ruckus coming out of the henhouse this morning, I went & took a look and sure enough...jackpot!...I'm just beaming...is that not the most beautiful egg you've ever seen?....
> View attachment 3256429
> View attachment 3256430


Congrats, I've been wanting to get chicken, just not sure where to build the pen yet.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 18, 2014)

My homeboy got killed by Eureka Sheriff's Dept. Yesterday. R.I.P.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My homeboy got killed by Eureka Sheriff's Dept. Yesterday. R.I.P.
> View attachment 3256620



What??? 
what happen, did he have wife and kids? 
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 18, 2014)

Damn man.. Sorry to hear.. You know what happened?

Was stoppin by... Going to cot/tent tonight until harvest. This'll be fun. Sike.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Done with the moving the seedlings up to 1 gal. pots. 12 plants, makes me wonder how you guys and girls do it when you have 100's of plants.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My homeboy got killed by Eureka Sheriff's Dept. Yesterday. R.I.P.
> View attachment 3256620


Sad story bro....sorry for your loss....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> No one will know I'm armed until they see muzzle-flash.....


Another good reason to keep your gun out of sight......they might be a cop....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My homeboy got killed by Eureka Sheriff's Dept. Yesterday. R.I.P.
> View attachment 3256620


My condolences, Fresno.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 18, 2014)

Its medjuana not sure what breeder. The leaf edges turn up because its still getting over 100 in the greenhouse.  however I do not recommend this strain, smells amazing tastes great, but it lacks a little bit on potency and most importantly its so fucking dense you cant just load a bowl, it has to be grinded. Even breaking it up with fingers isnt enough it has to be powderized. I have a mother I will flower out and then ditch the strain.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My homeboy got killed by Eureka Sheriff's Dept. Yesterday. R.I.P.
> View attachment 3256620


sorry to hear that man.. Let us know of any updates on the story, I know we're all interested.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 18, 2014)

it was a great sunrise on the water this morning going to work weather is great for here in mid sept


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 18, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> What???
> what happen, did he have wife and kids?
> So sorry for your loss.


Nope. He was just a hardworking kid that loved to have fun.
The police shot him because" he appear to be reaching for a firearm when they approached him."

Bullshit. They were searching for 2 suspects with warrants and decided to kill my homeboy instead. He was celebrating his cousin b-day. They killed him right in the front lawn.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> it was a great sunrise on the water this morning going to work weather is great for here in mid sept


The morning commute.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Fireballs Short
> View attachment 3256454
> 
> Fireballs Tall
> View attachment 3256456


Two different phenos harvested same time...nothing better well done


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nope. He was just a hardworking kid that loved to have fun.
> The police shot him because" he appear to be reaching for a firearm when they approached him."
> 
> Bullshit. They were searching for 2 suspects with warrants and decided to kill my homeboy instead. He was celebrating his cousin b-day. They killed him right in the front lawn.


Sorry for your loss Fresno.
All it takes is a fool with a badge and a bad day. It's all over the news almost every night shit like this happening. Some "po-po" are there for the right reasons, don't want to provoke no bullshit, just doing their job. But others put that badge on and they're fucking superman (in their heads). I had MANY run ins w/the police in East L.A. as a youth........glad I got through okay.....well relativity speaking.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nope. He was just a hardworking kid that loved to have fun.
> The police shot him because" he appear to be reaching for a firearm when they approached him."
> 
> Bullshit. They were searching for 2 suspects with warrants and decided to kill my homeboy instead. He was celebrating his cousin b-day. They killed him right in the front lawn.


Wats worse than a car accident my best mate died in is getting shot and it could have been avoided  .... I feel for you bro


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Done with the moving the seedlings up to 1 gal. pots. 12 plants, makes me wonder how you guys and girls do it when you have 100's of plants.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256645 View attachment 3256647


I transplanted my chilli plants yesterday...I know its not weed but it proves my greenfinger is alive and well ...all from seed


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 18, 2014)

Update: reminder - I'm a noob to marijuana and growing. Have a green thumb so not too surprised my bag seed took off. You good people have advised still not ready (so thanks bc I would have already chopped her down already). She's sure putting off a lot of skunk....smells so damn good!
Going to be a little sad when chop chop time comes.....we've bonded. Btw...I may have just smoked a bowl. 

Fresno...very sorry to hear about your bud. Makes my heart sad....


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 18, 2014)

...and since everyone was sharing pics of their guard hounds less not forget mine.
Bella


----------



## shynee mac (Sep 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My homeboy got killed by Eureka Sheriff's Dept. Yesterday. R.I.P.
> View attachment 3256620


that's janky!I heard about that. plus they tased the dude because he was screaming/crying that was faulty bro.


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Fresno. Good thoughts out to you and his family hun


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2014)

I just got a new camera. The last one was a Nikon Cool Shot and the new one is a Sony Cybershot. It has 20.1 mega pixels and 35 x zoom. The last one had 16 pixels I think? The only way I could get them off the camera onto the computer was with the Nikon program. So maybe that is why they wont upload?

What is photo bucket? How safe is it? How do you use it? Sorry for all the Qs


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks everybody. I have known him since we were kids. I hope that cop gets put on trial.


shynee mac said:


> that's janky!I heard about that. plus they tased the dude because he was screaming/crying that was faulty bro.


Yeah. They tased his cousin (birthday boy) when he ran out and found his cousin(my homeboy dead in the front yard. The gunned him down because he had a phone in his hand. Just minutes before the shooting he was posting from that same phone on facebook. They just couldnt wait to kill someone. If cops cant distigush a handgun from a cell phone they need to hang it up, ya feel me?


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 18, 2014)

Finally got the plastic on, just barely. The sun set and worked for another half hour


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 18, 2014)

I know I used flash but I still think its a pretty picture


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 18, 2014)

Noob question: does it HAVE to be cured or is curing to refine taste, max potency and add to shelf life?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 18, 2014)

Does mj really get more potent cured?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Noob question: does it HAVE to be cured or is curing to refine taste, max potency and add to shelf life?


Think of it more like ageing wine.....do you have too?...well no...but


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Does mj really get more potent cured?


yes


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Think of it more like ageing wine.....do you have too?...well no...but


Great....now I want a glass of wine!!

Lol ...thanks...Makes sense!!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Think of it more like ageing wine.....do you have too?...well no...but


If BD gets more potent it will be scary.

Wine, whine......no, thanks, it makes me puke. I do like grape juice.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Does mj really get more potent cured?


The resins & terpenes will 'ripen' like fruit......but the potency is determined mostly by the THC content...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> If BD gets more potent it will be scary.
> 
> Wine, whine......no, thanks, it makes me puke. I do like grape juice.


There's no alcohol in grape juice...not gonna get you high


----------



## codster25 (Sep 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Does mj really get more potent cured?


Yes, I find the potency climbs a little each week as it cures, after about a month and a half it's about as strong as it will get In my experience.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> There's no alcohol in grape juice...not gonna get you high


I rarely drink alcohol, a Fuzzy Navel, now and then....mostly then.
A local fruit stand sells fresh seasonal juices...delish.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 18, 2014)

codster25 said:


> Yes most definitely, I find the potency climbs a little each week as it cures, after about a month and a half it's about as strong as it will get IMO.


Does curing in plastic tubs instead of Mason jars affect .. anything.


----------



## codster25 (Sep 18, 2014)

I've heard plastic will make the buds retain some of it's chemicals and can be tasted but that depends on the type of plastic, baggies for instance def do, not sure about the various other kinds. With that said, I still occasionally use baggies.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 18, 2014)

I hate the Mason jars because I can't keep my long colas in one piece.
I'm going to do some in jars and some in plastic tubs. See if I can taste the difference.


----------



## codster25 (Sep 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Close enough to watch the Calfire bombers dropping......smoke so thick you can hardly breath....
> View attachment 3256574


Nice plants doubleJJ, I have a Super Lemon Haze and Ice too that look just like your blue dream with the mite damage. Do you think cold weather like below zero celcius will help to kill the mites? or do they thrive in that weather? I also noticed they don't bother with the mostly indica plants as well.


----------



## codster25 (Sep 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I hate the Mason jars because I can't keep my long colas in one piece.
> I'm going to do some in jars and some in plastic tubs. See if I can taste the difference.


Good idea I'm curious as to what the results will be.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> There's no alcohol in grape juice...not gonna get you high


 how long can I store in a jar once cured and I don't need to open no more...I have a zip in a jar for emergency use but its now 4 months in the jar and I have no need for it for prob another 4 months


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

codster25 said:


> Nice plants doubleJJ, I have a Super Lemon Haze and Ice too that look just like your blue dream with the mite damage. Do you think cold weather like below zero celcius will help to kill the mites? or do they thrive in that weather? I also noticed they don't bother with the mostly indica plants as well.


I read the mites don't like cold weather....should help...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> how long can I store in a jar once cured and I don't need to open no more...I have a zip in a jar for emergency use but its now 4 months in the jar and I have no need for it for prob another 4 months


I've seen 1yr old buds that looked fresh.....have you ever tried Boveda?...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I hate the Mason jars because I can't keep my long colas in one piece.
> I'm going to do some in jars and some in plastic tubs. See if I can taste the difference.


Many people use turkey bags to store/cure buds because they are food grade & don't impart any tastes to the contents....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Many people use turkey bags to store/cure buds because they are food grade & don't impart any tastes to the contents....


Are ziploc baggies not food grade, too? I can easily buy turkey bags. Maybe a restaurant supply store would have good food storage choices, too.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 18, 2014)

All ready for the deep freeze tonight.


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 18, 2014)

I found aphids on my hops plants when I went to harvest them today. It isn't bad and the cones seem fine. I picked two giant laundry baskets full so far and I am just getting started with the hops harvest. The hops are in the same yard as the girls so I mixed up some neem and gave them a little shower.

The greenhouse project is moving along, we got most of the framework up and the plastic should be here next week. The weather is supposed to be good through next week so I think we will finish the project before we need to heat anything.

More pics of the girls and the hops.   View attachment 3256825


----------



## zest (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Does curing in plastic tubs instead of Mason jars affect .. anything.


I cure my weed in plastic totes or vacuum seal bags . I do have a few large jars for my choice nugs tho.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 18, 2014)

Everyone's gardens are looking great!
@MaiNiaK420 Cheating with that man lift lol
@P. Berry  That's a hell of a privacy hedge, nicely done.
@zest Dankity Dank!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I've seen 1yr old buds that looked fresh.....have you ever tried Boveda?...
> View attachment 3256813


Never seen them before GB and jj u guys always got valuable suggestions mate cheers


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 18, 2014)

I was afraid I'd break the roof, running up and down it.
Knowing my luck I'd land right on a plant and squish it. Then the rest would come down, like a tower of cards and crush the rest.

But come to find out its a lot more rugged then I thought.
( note to self; forward on lever to go up. Duhhh..!!)


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I was afraid I'd break the roof, running up and down it.
> Knowing my luck I'd land right on a plant a squish it. Then the rest would come down, like a tower of cards and crush the rest.
> 
> But come to find out its a lot more rugged then I thought.
> ( note to self; forward on lever to go up. Duhhh..!!)


You can drive those things by 'sound' bro.....


----------



## codster25 (Sep 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Being a delicate woman I have to rely on my keen eye, after all, I do live in the wild west where horse thieves can still be hung.


I may know my green, but I don't know shit about laws in other countries. Are you serious about the hangings lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2014)

codster25 said:


> I may know my green, but I don't know shit about laws in other countries. Are you serious about the hangings lol


No.....that's Texas!.....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 18, 2014)

Texas, the America of America


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I hate the Mason jars because I can't keep my long colas in one piece.
> I'm going to do some in jars and some in plastic tubs. See if I can taste the difference.


here's an 11 incher for ya. 
http://www.amazon.com/Bormioli-Rocco-Round-Clear-4-Ounce/dp/B0001BMYH0/ref=sr_1_39?ie=UTF8&qid=1411102925&sr=8-39&keywords=jars

or you can geek out on it and just use cork for a stopper, Top Diameter: 3 1/4" Height: 22 1/4" Base Diameter: 5 1/2"
http://www.amazon.com/Borosilicate-Glass-Graduated-Cylinder-2000ml/dp/B00EDOLEB8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-1&keywords=2+liter+glass+cylinder


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2014)

Apothecary jars are great  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Anchor-Hocking-69372MN-2-Gallon-Glass-Heritage-Jar/16486707


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nope. He was just a hardworking kid that loved to have fun.
> The police shot him because" he appear to be reaching for a firearm when they approached him."
> 
> Bullshit. They were searching for 2 suspects with warrants and decided to kill my homeboy instead. He was celebrating his cousin b-day. They killed him right in the front lawn.


Sad part is the police will alter what they can to makes it look like he was at fault.. Some things never change..


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2014)

Everyone's gardens are looking spectacular! So many sparkly buds  mmmmmm


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 18, 2014)

fumble said:


> Everyone's gardens are looking spectacular! So many sparkly buds  mmmmmm


all i hear when i read this is " OOOOO!!!!!! SHINY!!!!!!"


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 19, 2014)

oh and some garden pics






this girlie got cut in 1/2 2 weeks into flowering, assholes!






Spiders are such hams, he posed for me and everything







I think these are at like 6 weeks now but im calling it 3 since the rippers definitely set them back with shock


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> The morning commute.....


ya djj its a nice ride about 30 minutes to the first traps and there are over 200 boats going out of the harbor all within a 2 hour time frame so ya got to pay attention lol. just enough time time to smoke a fattie and brew some coffee before the fast paced day begins lobstering the big old ground keepers are heading back offshore now and the old lobsters are cranky haha have one of them bite ya its not a good day


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

pic of the day


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

yesterday's

 pic of the day


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

but this is my " favorites " pic


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2014)

On the other side of the world its 6pm and on this sat nite im baked n baked n drunk  
Its a good life.....
Ground Control to Major Tom:


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 19, 2014)

My biggest one with a gallon jug in the branches...4+ weeks into flower. Tis a good life^


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 19, 2014)

27 degrees last night. 

Normally when the news says we are going to get a frost or freeze, I take notice. 
But I just had a feeling this freeze was going to be bad. 
So happy we busted our butts yesterday and got the greenhouse covered.
So many friends and family stopped to help as well.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> here's an 11 incher for ya.
> http://www.amazon.com/Bormioli-Rocco-Round-Clear-4-Ounce/dp/B0001BMYH0/ref=sr_1_39?ie=UTF8&qid=1411102925&sr=8-39&keywords=jars
> 
> or you can geek out on it and just use cork for a stopper, Top Diameter: 3 1/4" Height: 22 1/4" Base Diameter: 5 1/2"
> http://www.amazon.com/Borosilicate-Glass-Graduated-Cylinder-2000ml/dp/B00EDOLEB8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-1&keywords=2 liter glass cylinder





fumble said:


> Apothecary jars are great  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Anchor-Hocking-69372MN-2-Gallon-Glass-Heritage-Jar/16486707


I will look into larger jars but am leaning towards something like this. They are lightweight and stackable.  

http://www.centralrestaurant.com/Cambro-Food-Storage-Box-Half-Size-4-3-4-Gallon-c84p13924.html


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 19, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> oh and some garden pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Cannadude... Are those spiders good for the plant. I have seen the same ones and figured I would leave them but I never really looked it up. Just wondering


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I hate the Mason jars because I can't keep my long colas in one piece.
> I'm going to do some in jars and some in plastic tubs. See if I can taste the difference.


Use turkey cooking bags to put the colas in, seal it up and put the bag in the plastic container.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2014)

P. Berry said:


> I found aphids on my hops plants when I went to harvest them today. It isn't bad and the cones seem fine. I picked two giant laundry baskets full so far and I am just getting started with the hops harvest. The hops are in the same yard as the girls so I mixed up some neem and gave them a little shower.
> 
> The greenhouse project is moving along, we got most of the framework up and the plastic should be here next week. The weather is supposed to be good through next week so I think we will finish the project before we need to heat anything.
> 
> More pics of the girls and the hops.View attachment 3256817View attachment 3256820 View attachment 3256822 View attachment 3256824 View attachment 3256825


Great job, Where do you get your hops starters root/plant, I've herd a few people complain about never being able to get them started. I've been wanting to grow some myself.


----------



## CaretakerDad (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## CaretakerDad (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bekindbud (Sep 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oKxuiw3iMBE


----------



## bekindbud (Sep 19, 2014)

shows you I dont know this new RIU, I cant even post a video! lol Stay safe growers!!!


----------



## CaretakerDad (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry if there are too many pics, it's just been awhile since I shared. Happy Growing everyone


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 19, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> Hey Cannadude... Are those spiders good for the plant. I have seen the same ones and figured I would leave them but I never really looked it up. Just wondering


Someone correct me if im wrong by all spiders are good.for plants theyre predators so they eat other bugs, not veg. (Spider mites are mites not actual spiders)


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I will look into larger jars but am leaning towards something like this. They are lightweight and stackable.
> 
> http://www.centralrestaurant.com/Cambro-Food-Storage-Box-Half-Size-4-3-4-Gallon-c84p13924.html


I'm just a stickler for no plastic, even food safe. I really prefer glass. Ive just worked in an industry that analyzes plastics way too much and most of them use very leechable plastasizers which can ppssibly cause all kinds of health problems later in life. I know many people use plastic and I would still roast one with then, but I prefer to limit my exposure.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

@partlycloudy 
@doublejj

The fire exploded overnight, you guys OK?


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 19, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> I'm just a stickler for no plastic, even food safe. I really prefer glass. Ive just worked in an industry that analyzes plastics way too much and most of them use very leechable plastasizers which can ppssibly cause all kinds of health problems later in life. I know many people use plastic and I would still roast one with then, but I prefer to limit my exposure.


to be clear here we have never had a food safe plastic leech an "unhealthy" compound under normal conditions, im not saying it WILL hurt you. Just that after seeing so many tests and the varied results it is MY PREFERENCE to not use plastic, if you need to and are worried about it line the container with parchment paper, contact is almost always essential for leeching to occur under the conditions curing will take place.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 19, 2014)

Haven't updated lately cause I haven't anything to update. My measly grow compared to this thread. Also still rockin this old android. But I thought these pics were cool.

Battling mites on the choco ever since the lady bugs all up and left (she would have done super indoors) I also did found a grip of lady bugs hanging around the other plant . Good amount too so I scooped em and dumped them on infected plant. The WiFi doesn't show the mite signs. Little pale but otherwise she's going. Home stretch now.

So do mites get washed out when making water hash ?

Also dam these larva eggs ? I found like 3 that I could see. Smashed em

Peace


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey guys  Am I allowed to post pictures yet?!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> @partlycloudy
> @doublejj
> 
> The fire exploded overnight, you guys OK?


I'm on my way up there in a few min. i'll check it out & take some pictures...if I can get out there...


----------



## Didi94 (Sep 19, 2014)

Wonderful sativa ... smells like straight mango and citrus


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 19, 2014)

Woooooo! Smokin some Durban this morn, feelin energized! Phenomenal grows all around, bravo. Harvest time is the best time of year ya'll, smoke somethin and enjoy  It's time to Party!


----------



## zest (Sep 19, 2014)

@doublejj hey bro are u around gold country? I haven't seen any signs of the fire this way until this morning, hoping u guys are ok


----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 19, 2014)

Caretackerdad nice looks like southern or.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 19, 2014)

WOW those sativas are gonna be huge come harvest, nice look to them. Zest your pics make me drool, awesome job!! Green Crack down!! I have a comment for the curing with big nuggs etc. Anyone use     5 gallon bucket with the gamma lid, a screw on lid with a food grade seal. It works great for me.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 19, 2014)

Heres that same Green crack late aug.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 19, 2014)

Picture from this morning of the frost we had last night.


The covered greenhouse that saved my girls. (taken from the man lift)


I'm so sore today, from leaning out of that basket on the lift to screw all the strapping on.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 19, 2014)

Gals getting some frost


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 19, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> View attachment 3257118 View attachment 3257119 View attachment 3257120 View attachment 3257121
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all those lovely ladies you can post all the pictures you want!! 

And if you need some help burning through that inventory you just give me a call friend!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 19, 2014)

zest said:


> @doublejj hey bro are u around gold country? I haven't seen any signs of the fire this way until this morning, hoping u guys are ok


The effects from the fire is reaching us here down in Mariposa county today.
http://www.mariposagazette.com/news/2014-09-18/Front_Page/King_Fire_smoke_smothering_Mariposa_County_001.html
TMB-


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Sep 19, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Picture from this morning of the frost we had last night.
> View attachment 3257348
> 
> The covered greenhouse that saved my girls. (taken from the man lift)
> ...


What the dimensions of your greenhouse? Looks amazing, your garden as well. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 19, 2014)

One of mine enjoying some sun


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 19, 2014)

http://www.turlockjournal.com/m/section/15/article/27467/

This happened the county over from me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 19, 2014)

So I got 193.5 grams out of a plant. It's the most I've ever had off a single plant, but the site said it yields 180 to 220 outdoors. Awesome, it's dank as fuck too


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 19, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> So I got 193.5 grams out of a plant. It's the most I've ever had off a single plant, but the site said it yields 180 to 220 outdoors. Awesome, it's dank as fuck too


Did you take a pic before harvesting it?

On avg what would a 5 ft sativa dominant plant produce in grams?


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 19, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> http://www.turlockjournal.com/m/section/15/article/27467/
> This happened the county over from me.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Exchanging gun fire......fucking nightmare there. Now hommie (grower) will have to do time for the gun I bet and the shooting. I guess it's better to be "judged by 12 than carried by 6".
TMB-


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 19, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Did you take a pic before harvesting it?
> 
> On avg what would a 5 ft sativa dominant plant produce in grams?


There's pictures of it back in the thread, don't keep 'em on the pc anymore. 
The other question is hard to say, depends on the strain and overall plant and growth.


----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy friday putting the top on for now and once they are done we will finnish the sides and door then start working on the inside.The chemwreck is out of soil it is just a solid mass of roots feeding her alot and still yellowing it is ok she is starting to finnish up 2.5 to three weeks and done.The rest are all nice and green still but have longer to go.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> http://www.turlockjournal.com/m/section/15/article/27467/
> 
> This happened the county over from me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I really and truly never thought about the dangerous side of mj growing. I'd be more bugged if I lived in a neighborhood with streetlights. The country seems to feel safer to me....I'd hear someone approaching my place.... even my horse would bellow if someone came by.

Y'all be careful.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> http://www.turlockjournal.com/m/section/15/article/27467/
> 
> This happened the county over from me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Getting shot over pot is not worth it. I hope they catch the fuckers.


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Sep 19, 2014)

Some bud shots from earlier. Things are coming along nicely. Still awhile to go though, about 3 weeks in I think?


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3257460 View attachment 3257463 View attachment 3257464 Happy friday putting the top on for now and once they are done we will finnish the sides and door then start working on the inside.The chemwreck is out of soil it is just a solid mass of roots feeding her alot and still yellowing it is ok she is starting to finnish up 2.5 to three weeks and done.The rest are all nice and green still but have longer to go.


Looking really nice.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 19, 2014)

Dr. Treez84 said:


> What the dimensions of your greenhouse? Looks amazing, your garden as well.


Thanks.
The greenhouse is 24 x 64. Every 16 x 24 has 6 plants


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Sep 19, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Thanks.
> The greenhouse is 24 x 64. Every 16 x 24 has 6 plants


Same size as mine, yours just looks a lot nicer with all that wood instead of pvc hoops lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Picture from this morning of the frost we had last night.
> View attachment 3257348
> 
> The covered greenhouse that saved my girls. (taken from the man lift)
> ...


Top effort from u n ur ppl helping you


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> The effects from the fire is reaching us here down in Mariposa county today.
> http://www.mariposagazette.com/news/2014-09-18/Front_Page/King_Fire_smoke_smothering_Mariposa_County_001.html
> TMB-


I don't like that you have smoke, I like the reporting, warning. :-\


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

T


treemansbuds said:


> Exchanging gun fire......fucking nightmare there. Now hommie (grower) will have to do time for the gun I bet and the shooting. I guess it's better to be "judged by 12 than carried by 6".
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3257428 View attachment 3257426


They did not call it an Illegal grow , They said it was a crime and looking for suspects , They said nothing about arresting Homie for the shooting ?


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> T
> 
> They did not call it an Illegal grow , They said it was a crime and looking for suspects , They said nothing about arresting Homie for the shooting ?


They made no mention of arrest, but you can't grow, legal or not, and have guns on site, or in possession....big no no.
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

yes but it does not state that the grower is a suspect, they called him a Victim I believe and a robbery ?


----------



## lmoore2680 (Sep 19, 2014)

My girls putting out pretty color


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

Do they consider a bow and arrow a weapon in regards to mj growing?


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

that would be a good question but I believe no as it is not federal


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll practice my archery skills.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 19, 2014)

This is the strongest shit I've ever, EVER grown in my life. Trim job as always, is a fucking bust


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 19, 2014)

. .


mwooten102 said:


> http://www.turlockjournal.com/m/section/15/article/27467/
> 
> This happened the county over from me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


This happened just down the street... everyone be careful and don't shoot anyone unless you have to do it to stay alive....http://www.fresnobee.com/2014/09/18/4130904/one-dead-after-gun-battle-at-marijuana.html


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

wonder why they call that one Illegal under state Law. No mention of felony possession of firearms ?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> . .
> 
> This happened just down the street... everyone be careful and don't shoot anyone unless you have to do it to stay alive....http://www.fresnobee.com/2014/09/18/4130904/one-dead-after-gun-battle-at-marijuana.html


Is all of this stealing plants and gun battles over plants a common occurrence every year around harvest time?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Is all of this stealing plants and gun battles over plants a common occurrence every year around harvest time?


yes.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> wonder why the call that one Illegal under state Law. No mention of felony possession of firearms ?


They are probably trying to figure out of the firearms are legal, and just who had/owns them..those charges can be added later...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> yes.....


Nobody told me..... and my shotgun is illegal cause I'm growing pot not orchids?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

1 guy dead, 2 guys facing murder charges & 2 guys facing growing/conspiracy charges.....


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

It can be. Like you said you never thought about it but it is a reality . The more you have the more likely some crazy will be serious about taking it. I just don't see why some crazy wouldn't just grow their own .

I heard mention of a bill that was on the floor to allow Medical holders the right to bear arms just as any other person or Narcotic prescription holder. Wonder where that sits ?

All so there is a bill for the feds to stay out of the States business in regards to legal and medical states.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, TWS, fckn lazy bastard thieves.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 19, 2014)

Silencers and a pig farm


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> 1 guy dead, 2 guys facing murder charges & 2 guys facing growing/conspiracy charges.....


 yea I don't understand why the robbers are facing murder charges or am I reading it wrong ?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Nobody told me..... and my shotgun is illegal cause I'm growing pot not orchids?


If it's used in the commission of a felony your shotgun is illegal. Growing is still a felony under federal law....
I know a RIU grower that had a 99 plat grow that got raided by "C.A.M.P"....they had a shotgun in site. The only charges he's lawyer couldn't get dropped was the weapons charge.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> yea I don't understand why the robbers are facing murder charges or am I reading it wrong ?


Because someone died during their committing a felony.....if you rob a bank and run over somebody while fleeing....you & everybody involved can be charged with murder....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Silencers and a pig farm


Good idea, pigs are omnivores.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

and you can roast them.....


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Because someone died during their committing a felony.....if you rob a bank and run over somebody while fleeing....you & everybody involved can be charged with murder....


 mmmm? why sure but in this case they were shot by a victim and were not the sole cause of the murder or bi circumstance just the out come of commiting a robbery. And..... was it really Murder as they were shot in defense not by them but the Victim ?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> and you can roast them.....


 After the pig eats and digests the mj thief's corpse.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> mmmm? why sure but in this case they were shot by a victim and were not the sole cause of the murder or bi circumstance just the out come of commiting a robbery. And..... was it really Murder as they were shot in defense not by them but the Victim ?


I've known several cali inmates that are in prison for murder & the court & everybody else knows they didn't pull the trigger....but their crime partner did.....


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

What sucks is I don't know how to protect myself ? burry or remove my guns from home and maybe be shot dead un defeanseivley


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> After the pig eats and digests the mj thief's corpse.


That's the preferred method.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> What sucks is I don't know how to protect myself ? burry or remove my guns from home and maybe be shot dead un defeanceivley


Pick your poison.....any wonder why pot prices are soo high?..


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I've known several cali inmates that are in prison for murder & the court & everybody else knows they didn't pull the trigger....but their crime partner did.....


 Guilty by association yet still different than the above.
me and three friends go out and commit a crime and one of us get shot in doing so , Im guilty of Murder ?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> Guilty by association yet still different than the above.
> me and three friends go out and commit a crime and one of us get shot in doing so , Im guilty of Murder ?


You can be charged......I know an inmate that is in prison on 2 murder charges because he drove his brother to rob a pharmacy and both the pharmacist & his brother were killed....they charged him with both murders....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I really and truly never thought about the dangerous side of mj growing. I'd be more bugged if I lived in a neighborhood with streetlights. The country seems to feel safer to me....I'd hear someone approaching my place.... even my horse would bellow if someone came by.
> 
> Y'all be careful.


 glad we don't deal with guns n shit here....bar a couple fruit loops in the town its all fists and aussie cricket bats...
if someone came at me with a gun they can take what they like....then ima rounding up my 1% er troops and taking their fingers so they cant pull a trigger on anyone


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> What sucks is I don't know how to protect myself ? burry or remove my guns from home and maybe be shot dead un defeanceivley


I feel the same way, TWS. I think I will look into weapons for my self defense that won't add additional prison time if I run amok.


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Pick your poison.....any wonder why pot prices are soo high?..



And not necesscerly over pot. Could just be a Home invasion . There is some scary stuff that goes on . There has been a recent string of home invasions around here.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I feel the same way, TWS. I think I will look into weapons for my self defense that won't add additional prison time if I run amok.


Black powder.....


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> glad we don't deal with guns n shit here....bar a couple fruit loops in the town its all fists and aussie cricket bats...
> if someone came at me with a gun they can take what they like....then ima rounding up my 1% er troops and taking their fingers so they cant pull a trigger on anyone


 See this shit bugs me. but here in the states you have the right to bear arms. you guys let yours be taking away. bad guys will always have guns. look at Mexico.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

Crossbow.


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Black powder.....


 like DyNomite ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> You can be charged......I know an inmate that is in prison on 2 murder charges because he drove his brother to rob a pharmacy and both the pharmacist & his brother were killed....they charged him with both murders....



mmm.... I will never understand.


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

whats funny then is they only charged the growers with cultivation and conspiracy and not murder... yet.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 19, 2014)

Some bullshit. I hope that bill TWS was talking about passes. I hate not having my babies around  I do have visitation days LOL


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> whats funny then is they only charged the growers with cultivation and conspiracy and not murder... yet.


There is no statute of limitations on murder.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> whats funny then is they only charged the growers with cultivation and conspiracy and not murder... yet.


Occasionally it comes down to who makes a better case in court...they may have both sides dead to rights.....they can then deal, for cooperation.....


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I feel the same way, TWS. I think I will look into weapons for my self defense that won't add additional prison time if I run amok.


 I would rather be with out a weapon and not provoke return fire after I missed with the one shot I had with a crossbow


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Some bullshit. I hope that bill TWS was talking about passes. I hate not having my babies around  I do have visitation days LOL


I need some new babies, like a spear gun, blow darts, a Rottweiler.


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Some bullshit. I hope that bill TWS was talking about passes. I hate not having my babies around  I do have visitation days LOL


 I have been thinking about taking mine over to a friends house but that scares me even more to be without .....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> like DyNomite ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> I have been thinking about taking mine over to a friends house but that scares me even more to be without .....


I agree man. This is my first year without. Any other personal defense won't look nearly as bad in court (bear mase, cross bow, tazer, Pepper paintball guns sold at Walmart)


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

@ jj So that is ok ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

Black powder guns do not qualify under federal laws...they are not officially "firearms"....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

black powder double barrel shotgun......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Silencers and a pig farm


silencers are an automatic 10 years.....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

Wasp knife.
This weapon injects a freezing cold ball of compressed gas, approximately the size of a basketball, at 800psi nearly instantly. The effects of this injection will drop many of the world's largest land predators. The effects of the compressed gas not only cause over-inflation during ascent when used underwater, but also freezes all tissues and organs surrounding the point of injection on land or at sea. When used underwater, the injected gas carries the predator to the surface BEFORE blood is released into the water. Thus giving the diver added protection by diverting other potential predators to the surface.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Wasp knife.
> This weapon injects a freezing cold ball of compressed gas, approximately the size of a basketball, at 800psi nearly instantly. The effects of this injection will drop many of the world's largest land predators. The effects of the compressed gas not only cause over-inflation during ascent when used underwater, but also freezes all tissues and organs surrounding the point of injection on land or at sea. When used underwater, the injected gas carries the predator to the surface BEFORE blood is released into the water. Thus giving the diver added protection by diverting other potential predators to the surface.
> View attachment 3257659 View attachment 3257659 View attachment 3257659


you don't have to get as close with this......
Edit:...and it's only $10 at harbor freight


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

some body armor is nice.....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll greet the would be thieves the way I greeted the cop. Unless it is winter.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Crossbow.


 no good with 4 coming at ya sam  trained dogs still prob the best except for a gun?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2014)

then if its winter your nipples are armed and dangerous


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> no good with 4 coming at ya sam  trained dogs still prob the best except for a gun?


After I harvest Platinum Bubba and Master Kush in the next week or so, then Cherry Pie in the next week, I'll have enough until 2016 if I don't share. That will leave 4 of my big ones and if thieves come....c'est la vie.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Wasp knife.
> This weapon injects a freezing cold ball of compressed gas, approximately the size of a basketball, at 800psi nearly instantly. The effects of this injection will drop many of the world's largest land predators. The effects of the compressed gas not only cause over-inflation during ascent when used underwater, but also freezes all tissues and organs surrounding the point of injection on land or at sea. When used underwater, the injected gas carries the predator to the surface BEFORE blood is released into the water. Thus giving the diver added protection by diverting other potential predators to the surface.
> View attachment 3257659 View attachment 3257659 View attachment 3257659


 wow..i learn something new everyday!


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 19, 2014)

They don't seem to care about Guns and weed here. Last year they arrested some guy who held a thief at gun point. Then dudes uncle or some shit came to grab the plants... guy held him up too... same story. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> They don't seem to care about Guns and weed here. Last year they arrested some guy who held a thief at gun point. Then dudes uncle or some shit came to grab the plants... guy held him up too... same story.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Well they do most other places.....


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I really and truly never thought about the dangerous side of mj growing. I'd be more bugged if I lived in a neighborhood with streetlights. The country seems to feel safer to me....I'd hear someone approaching my place.... even my horse would bellow if someone came by.
> 
> Y'all be careful.


This was in the country. It was also in a super shitty area. I wouldn't grow there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> This was in the country. It was also in a super shitty area. I wouldn't grow there.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks for the additional info. 
I don't think my hood would be considered super shitty... and I've always kept me and my business to myself.  
I'm hanging on to my shotgun for defending myself but not my pot.


----------



## fumble (Sep 19, 2014)

my guy is a felon, so can't have guns anyway. I like the 21 foot rule  And baseball bats


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> There is no statute of limitations on murder.....


I'm sure they arrested whoever lives on the property.. The person that actually shot ran away seconds after emptying the clip of his ak 47... Maybe the grower can say two groups of people were trying to rob him at the same time and ran into each other!! Maybe that's the truth!! This is by far the worst thing about growing....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm sure they arrested whoever lives on the property.. The person that actually shot ran away seconds after emptying the clip of his ak 47... Maybe the grower can say two groups of people were trying to rob him at the same time and ran into each other!! Maybe that's the truth!! This is by far the worst thing about growing....


Yes, this part of growing can obviously be dangerous, something I never really thought about.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Yes, this part of growing can obviously be dangerous, something I never really thought about.


why do you think I grow in a carport?..


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> why do you think I grow in a carport?..


To hide it from your neighbors? Its still dangerous. 
Next year growing in my dog enclosure at least will necessitate thieves having to come through the house to get to the dog enclosure. This will let me blow them away in the house, legally.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

..


S'Manta said:


> To hide it from your neighbors? Its still dangerous.
> Next year growing in my dog enclosure at least will necessitate thieves having to come through the house to get to the dog enclosure. This will let me blow them away in the house, legally.


Does it have good sun?....can you see inside?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 19, 2014)

I got an effin army best part 75% off. These girls look so nice at night. 

Always be aware of your surroundings and always think 2 steps ahead. Watch the company you keep now a days. 

I know its hard to sleep for some of y'all. Peace and safety to you all


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 19, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Great job, Where do you get your hops starters root/plant, I've herd a few people complain about never being able to get them started. I've been wanting to grow some myself.


I ordered my hops rizomes from Nikobrew in WA state. My only choice is a WA state supplier because of import restrictions. I ordered 18 rizomes and only 10 sprouted but Nikobrew refunded me for the ones that did not sprout. Otherwise, except for this late season aphid infestation the plants are fantastic.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> ..
> 
> Does it have good sun?....can you see inside?


Excellent sun. All day sun on the far side. Can I see inside? Inside what? The dog space? No.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Excellent sun. All day sun on the far side. Can I see inside? Inside what? The dog space? No.


can others see inside from the outside?....see thru walls?...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> can others see inside from the outside?....see thru walls?...


What size?....how tall?...covered?...


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 19, 2014)

We have a long (3/8 mile) steep driveway.
Posted land is #1, must. (Gives you a defence if someone gets hurt trespassing on your land.) A gate on our road to slow them down. Driveway sensors to let us know there's someone coming. Wireless (closed circuit) cameras, to see who. (For rural areas like us) night vision goggles. 4 wheeler parked on rear ramp ready to roll. Excavator (many uses) parked just right, to blow out the burm wall of our pond. Which would release enough water down our driveway that there would be nothing left. (Oops 100,000 + gallons coming at Yah..!!)
Thats just a few defensive measures, I have many more.

@doublejj , I really need to get me some body armor.


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> yesterday's
> 
> pic of the day


 Prettiest hedge I've ever seen


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> black powder double barrel shotgun......
> View attachment 3257658


I have actually shot one of these....they are a blast...literally.
I know a guy (felon) who hunts pheasants with one.


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


 What is this ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I have actually shot one of these....they are a blast...literally.
> I know a guy (felon) who hunts pheasants with one.


 I like this one too.


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice back drop !

 Pic of the day


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 20, 2014)

looking across the harbor weather is great for late sept here


----------



## Didi94 (Sep 20, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


What strains are those beauties ?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> What size?....how tall?...covered?...


My home sits on a knoll and no one can see my house or yard and I'm on 6 acres. I have a long circular gravel driveway with an island of trees and bushes which shields me even more. The only way anyone can see my plants is to drive up, park, walk around to the backyard and next to my ornamental grasses are my plants. The dogs have a large area off my bedroom which is hidden by variegated myrtle bushes. Right now, PUrkle is on the outside the dog fence, her netting is attached to the dog fence. She gets all day sun, all day. There is enough room for 4 large mj plants and the dogs still have more room than they need and it is more secure for my plants than their current location. 
I should have planted here in the first place but I I didn't factor in dangerous thieves last spring.


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

Did you know zip tyes work good for bondage ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My home sits on a knoll and no one can see my house or yard and I'm on 6 acres. I have a long circular gravel driveway with an island of trees and bushes which shields me even more. The only way anyone can see my plants is to drive up, park, walk around to the backyard and next to my ornamental grasses are my plants. The dogs have a large area off my bedroom which is hidden by variegated myrtle bushes. Right now, PUrkle is on the outside the dog fence, her netting is attached to the dog fence. She gets all day sun, all day. There is enough room for 4 large mj plants and the dogs still have more room than they need and it is more secure for my plants than their current location.
> I should have planted here in the first place but I I didn't factor in dangerous thieves last spring.


 most off the problems with rippers is proximity to smell and site. If no one can see them and no one can smell them because traffic is far enough away you are pretty safe. Just don't show n tell. Try growing in the middle of the city suburbs. you would have a heart attack. it has cooled down so there is humidity now. My patio door is open and it smells like a wet skunk. I live in the city and basically the hood with an empty back lot. This time of year really sucks !


----------



## wijoey (Sep 20, 2014)

Couple more weeks boys


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> most off the problems with rippers is proximity to smell and site. If no one can see them and no one can smell them because traffic is far enough away you are pretty safe. Just don't show n tell. Try growing in the middle of the city suburbs. you would have a heart attack. it has cooled down so there is humidity now. My patio door is open and it smells like a wet skunk. I live in the city and basically the hood with an empty back lot. This time of year really sucks !


Yeah, I can't worry about everything....it is now time to get off my bum and feed my horse. He just spoke...he says it's light enough for me to see...he's such a fibber.


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

What's for breakfeast ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

That's not much fun ?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> What's for breakfeast ?


A bowl of cereal w/bananas.


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 20, 2014)

Morning from Lake Texoma!


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Morning from Lake Texoma!
> View attachment 3257890


 That's a big lake. when I think of Texas I think of large mouth bass fishing.


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> A bowl of cereal w/bananas.



that's better then GB... lol think I will take the mrs out to breakfeast since it was payday.


----------



## PsychoticOne (Sep 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> What's for breakfeast ?


Not a good idea to look at posts like this at 11:30 at night when you have had a great night of drinking and bonging on. I look at something like this and think... hmmm....am I peckish? looks delicious,.. my fave breakfast...prob wouldn't take me long to whip up....No Heather! abort! go to bloody bed!


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> That's a big lake. when I think of Texas I think of large mouth bass fishing.


Ain't nothing better than large mouth bass fishin' in Texas sir!!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

I fed 4 w/1/2 Maxsea and 1/2 Hula Bloom and my close to harvest 3 got a WC and bat guano tea. 
I really find feeding almost as bad as trimming. I'm running out of calmag...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My home sits on a knoll and no one can see my house or yard and I'm on 6 acres. I have a long circular gravel driveway with an island of trees and bushes which shields me even more. The only way anyone can see my plants is to drive up, park, walk around to the backyard and next to my ornamental grasses are my plants. The dogs have a large area off my bedroom which is hidden by variegated myrtle bushes. Right now, PUrkle is on the outside the dog fence, her netting is attached to the dog fence. She gets all day sun, all day. There is enough room for 4 large mj plants and the dogs still have more room than they need and it is more secure for my plants than their current location.
> I should have planted here in the first place but I I didn't factor in dangerous thieves last spring.


I was wondering if you might be able to cover that dog run with plastic, & if there's enough room, do a 12 plant light dep spring grow & be foot loose all summer...


----------



## Didi94 (Sep 20, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if this girl will finish to harvest before frost ? It's a Hawaiian Snow from GHS 100% sativa , sprouted very late (10th july ) it is just beginning to flower ....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I was wondering if you might be able to cover that dog run with plastic, & if there's enough room, do a 12 plant light dep spring grow & be foot loose all summer...


No, its about a quarter of an acre and the fence is about 5'. I'm not covering it and with the plants secure, I can be more flexible about taking weekends off.


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 20, 2014)

This one was in the sac bee today.







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> This one was in the sac bee today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got off the phone w/Mom who somehow heard all the way from Philly that this is a dangerous time of year for pot farmers. I told her they were all harvested and not to worry. Sheesh, I felt like I was 10.


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

I would say most likely not. 10-12 weeks at least to go.


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> This one was in the sac bee today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is sad. If you go outside to confront somebody without a gun this is what might happen. No baseball bat or machete is going to help you.This is where the dog comes in.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 20, 2014)

thats why we need guns i got a bat 2 machetess, and two pits i need some of those ruber granaides that they use in jail when riots happend FIRE IN THE HOLE!!!!!


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

@Thump oh shit Thump ! forgot to reply to your PM. anytime Brotha. Just have to vegg some up. been keeping the numbers down and just stringing along my strains for the summer till I turn a light on.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

I know what I saw.  
I was looking at Platinum Bubba through my scope checking trichromes and I saw a worm. I tried to find it and I can't. If I hadn't seen the worm I would chop it next week but because I know I saw one of those ba$tards, I want to chop her now.
Yay or nay?


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOO !


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> NOOOOOOOOO !


Really? Won't it hurt my bud? I've seen what they do.


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

Do you think all these big gardens get chopped because they see one worm ? what preventative maintence have you used ?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

BT....every week.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

If it weren't so close to done I would leave it and spray the crap out of it.
How about I cut off the cola with the worm?


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

nooooo !. is it damaged ? what if a bird or a wasp comes take care of it for you ? do you not have BT ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

Which I need to spray tonight.


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> BT....every week.



Ok then ! you only saw a new hatchling and he's gonna eat something and Die.


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Really? Won't it hurt my bud? I've seen what they do.


Just peel that bud open and root around until you find it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Just peel that bud open and root around until you find it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks, mwooten, I'll do that.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2014)

hehehe


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

LOL GB . perfect !


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

@Garden Boss 

What was that less than lethal object you showed ?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> @Garden Boss
> 
> What was that less than lethal object you showed ?


I believe it was a compressed air rifle.....they actually hunt big game with them...
Kind of a pellet rifle on steroids....


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

it shoots pellets/ BB's ?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> it shoots pellets/ BB's ?


Bullets.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2014)

Big game air rifle.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2014)

I think they make shotguns too....


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2014)

It is a pepper paintball gun that is also available in pistol they sell them at Walmart.
Prime Guard is the brand
http://prime-guard.com/products/less-than-lethal-shotgun


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

it doesn't seem to be less than lethal ? lol so it compresses out a slug ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> it doesn't seem to be less than lethal ? lol so it compresses out a slug ?


There website is garbage. Check it out at Wally, the ones I seen were just paintballs filled with pepper spray.


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

I think Im down !


----------



## fumble (Sep 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Big game air rifle.....
> View attachment 3258015


I hope they use all parts of that beautiful creature and not just hang his head on a wall


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

buffalo burgers are great ! they are kinda ugly imho. lol magnicifinte none the less !


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2014)

fumble said:


> I hope they use all parts of that beautiful creature and not just hang his head on a wall


No they use it all....ever buy buffalo meat?....The guy prob paid $5,000 for the head & the hide...


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

Bear burgers are good too.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> Bear burgers are good too.


Yes they are...


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2014)

Ha ! a new season of Mick Dodge is coming.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> Ha ! a new season of Mick Dodge is coming.


God he looks just like you!....,


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 20, 2014)

Got woke up about 2 by my alarms going off. My damn cat decided it would be a great place to perch for the hunt. Alarms been there for months with no false alarms until now. Scared the shit out of me going off so Now I'm up. At least it was only my cat.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 20, 2014)

So this year I have some astute garden partners and no other job than gardening. Anyone need help trimming? I'll trim for days if I get too keep the trim. Or if someone wants to donate trim, that would be rad. Of course I'm willing to make a donation myself for any trim I get. 

Seriously, message me, I have like 5k I owe to US Bank, and it's been leering at me every time I check my mail box.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 20, 2014)

Jozikins said:


> So this year I have some astute garden partners and no other job than gardening. Anyone need help trimming? I'll trim for days if I get too keep the trim. Or if someone wants to donate trim, that would be rad. Of course I'm willing to make a donation myself for any trim I get.
> 
> Seriously, message me, I have like 5k I owe to US Bank, and it's been leering at me every time I check my mail box.


Bummer Joskins about the partners. I'm sure there are plenty of people needing help up north. If you come north I have 3 boxes (paper ream boxes) of last years sugar trim that you can have. I made some great bubble hash with a bunch of it, and with the harvest around the corner I don't need it, so your welcome to it. Shoot me a P.M. we'll talk details.
TMB-


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 20, 2014)

^ ^ ^ ^
That's awfully kind treemansbuds..!!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> Ha ! a new season of Mick Dodge is coming.


I must admit, I had never heard of Mick Dodge or his show on Discovery Channel. 
After seeing your comment on it I looked it up. Now I wish I could go back and watch some of the full episodes. I checked on Netflix, youtube and the discovery channels web site, with not much luck. There were some short clips. Just enough that I know I'll be watching on the 30th.

Olympic peninsula, Washington is some amazing country..!!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

Cashmere Kush


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Cashmere Kush
> View attachment 3258191


Wow....is that yours?...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Wow....is that yours?...


Yes.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Cashmere Kush
> View attachment 3258191


Beautiful sam!! Love the pink!!


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Cashmere Kush
> View attachment 3258191


That is a gorgeous one for sure,great job smanta. Your own mix?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

northeastmarco said:


> That is a gorgeous one for sure,great job smanta. Your own mix?


My own mix??
She was a clone from a dispensary.
Thanks.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Beautiful sam!! Love the pink!!


Thanks, sunshine. I wonder if her pink hairs will turn a deeper pink when she's done? I'll find out, I hope.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, sunshine. I wonder if her pink hairs will turn a deeper pink when she's done? I'll find out, I hope.


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Beautiful plant Sam.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dudeness (Sep 20, 2014)

5 day update time. Here's a few pics of the ladies from this afternoon. Things are moving along well, i feel. Still battling the pm one day at a time. Heard about some horsetail tea from an older thread on RIU that's supposed to be good for pm, easy on the plant, and good up to a week or so from harvest. The attack plan is to spray actinovate one day then horsetail tea the following on a 5 day cycle (or as often as the sun is out to ensure they get good and dry). Then, two weeks from harvest I'll stop spraying and, instead, diligently comb through each plant daily, spot treating/pulling any leaves with pm that i find. 

which brings me to my next question: how long do you guys think i have left? Headband supposed to be a 9-10 week flower and they started showing the first signs of bud development around the 25th of august. If I'm not mistaken, the onset of flower is approximately 1-2 weeks before you actually see the plant stacking calyces, so that would put the onset around the 10th and the harvest date around 15th of october. But I figured i'd ask you guys for your best guesses based on how the buds are looking. whatcha think?

@TWS and MaiNia - Mick Dodge is the bomb. Although, it turns out he doesn't actually live full time in the woods. His lady "cedar" that they reference in the show takes him in for stretches during the winter. Apparently, Mick is associated with some nonprofit called the earth group, or something like that, and you can actually charter him to come put on demonstrations under his moniker "the barefoot sensei."

now for the pics


----------



## Dudeness (Sep 20, 2014)

and the peninsula is something else...

it's a shame they don't let dogs in the national park back country, or i'd visit more often.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 20, 2014)

Jozikins said:


> So this year I have some astute garden partners and no other job than gardening. Anyone need help trimming? I'll trim for days if I get too keep the trim. Or if someone wants to donate trim, that would be rad. Of course I'm willing to make a donation myself for any trim I get.
> 
> Seriously, message me, I have like 5k I owe to US Bank, and it's been leering at me every time I check my mail box.


Three weeks n were up n running if u need work


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 20, 2014)

Sunset from Lake Texoma...just took it. Life is good!


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Cashmere Kush
> View attachment 3258191


Wow...that's just about the prettiest thing ice even seen!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Sunset from Lake Texoma...just took it. Life is good!
> View attachment 3258292


Beautiful, reece.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

I just sprayed a quart of BT on the girls. I could not find the worm and I really want to let Platinum Bubba go longer so I sprayed her really good and will prolly harvest her next weekend. I am keeping a close eye on....everything. 

PS.. Does a quart seem like enuff? 7 1/2 plants.


----------



## fumble (Sep 20, 2014)

That Cashmere is beautiful S'manta  Hella sparkly


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 20, 2014)

fumble said:


> That Cashmere is beautiful S'manta  Hella sparkly


Thank you, fumble. She smells skunky, too.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 20, 2014)

Some of the Frisian Dew


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 20, 2014)

skunkushybrid said:


> Is there a tester kit available for testing the percentage of THC in a plant, leaves, buds etc?
> 
> If there is, this is one piece of machinery that i would definitely like to buy.


What is that on the bottom shelf? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 20, 2014)

Such diversity. The bahia blackhead in this greenhouse have tight internode spacing man. A very bushy, dense pheno and a sat dom lanky pheno. Smells so bomb in there. Sprayed once with spinosad. Probably gonna spray once more and switch to bt until harvest.

 

Had to tie this lady down because she hit the fenceline today. She is eye level so about 6 foot +/- couple inches.

This lady is still not budding and about 6 foot. Im gonna let her do her thang and hit the roof if she wants too.
 OK


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 20, 2014)

The tied down plant is hawaiian skunk haze and the one in greenhouse a suer sativa dom bahia blackhead pheno


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

Dudeness said:


> 5 day update time. Here's a few pics of the ladies from this afternoon. Things are moving along well, i feel. Still battling the pm one day at a time. Heard about some horsetail tea from an older thread on RIU that's supposed to be good for pm, easy on the plant, and good up to a week or so from harvest. The attack plan is to spray actinovate one day then horsetail tea the following on a 5 day cycle (or as often as the sun is out to ensure they get good and dry). Then, two weeks from harvest I'll stop spraying and, instead, diligently comb through each plant daily, spot treating/pulling any leaves with pm that i find.
> 
> which brings me to my next question: how long do you guys think i have left? Headband supposed to be a 9-10 week flower and they started showing the first signs of bud development around the 25th of august. If I'm not mistaken, the onset of flower is approximately 1-2 weeks before you actually see the plant stacking calyces, so that would put the onset around the 10th and the harvest date around 15th of october. But I figured i'd ask you guys for your best guesses based on how the buds are looking. whatcha think?
> 
> ...


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I just sprayed a quart of BT on the girls. I could not find the worm and I really want to let Platinum Bubba go longer so I sprayed her really good and will prolly harvest her next weekend. I am keeping a close eye on....everything.
> 
> PS.. Does a quart seem like enuff? 7 1/2 plants.


 That does not sound like a lot of coverage . what's the Half ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

What does Astute mean ?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 21, 2014)

TWS said:


> What does Astute mean ?


Astute: having or showing an ability to accurately assess situations or people and turn this to one's advantage.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 21, 2014)

TWS said:


> That does not sound like a lot of coverage . what's the Half ?


The half is Cashmere Kush....she's below a dwarf. 
TWS, 3 of my plants are 2' x 2'+', 1 is 3' x 4', 1 is 4' x 4' and PUrkle 5+' x 4+'. They were dripping. Still more BT?


----------



## fumble (Sep 21, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> What is that on the bottom shelf?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


couldn't find original quote lol

http://www.thctestkits.com/


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 21, 2014)

fumble said:


> couldn't find original quote lol
> 
> http://www.thctestkits.com/


It's cool we talked via pm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 21, 2014)

I also looked for the original quote. lol

I believe he was referencing my picture above.
Which is sugar trim on the lower shelf. I normally put plastic on the bottom shelf, then sugar trim above that. The top 4 get to hold the Bud.


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> The half is Cashmere Kush....she's below a dwarf.
> TWS, 3 of my plants are 2' x 2'+', 1 is 3' x 4', 1 is 4' x 4' and PUrkle 5+' x 4+'. They were dripping. Still more BT?


 sounds good then.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 21, 2014)

TWS said:


> sounds good then.


 WHEW   

Purple OG? or Unk Sativa¿


----------



## lmoore2680 (Sep 21, 2014)

Still looks good Sam


----------



## lmoore2680 (Sep 21, 2014)

Here's the fall colors she still has at least 4 weeks left


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

cherry pie






Green house










Bud porn


----------



## lmoore2680 (Sep 21, 2014)

Really looking good TWS if ever in Midwest and need help smoking,trimming, time killing just let me know


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Really looking good TWS if ever in Midwest and need help smoking,trimming, time killing just let me know


 If your ever out here just hit me up.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 21, 2014)

They are spectacular, TWS.


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> WHEW
> 
> Purple OG? or Unk Sativa¿
> View attachment 3258738



That thing is gonna stack !


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 21, 2014)

TWS said:


> That thing is gonna stack !


That's good, right?


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

That's good. It has the structure to make some really big flowers.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 21, 2014)

TWS said:


> That's good. It has the structure to make some really big flowers.


Oh, goodie.....she'll donate an arm or two for the BBQ.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Oh, goodie.....she'll donate an arm or two for the BBQ.


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 21, 2014)

So I went out to check on my plant today to find that a branch snapped off during a wind/rain storm. It was just hanging on my a few layers of the outer part of the branch. I put her back in the upright position and wrapped her with string. Will the branch be alright? Anyone had similar issues at one time or another with this?


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

She's gonna have some big guns.... lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> So I went out to check on my plant today to find that a branch snapped off during a wind/rain storm. It was just hanging on my a few layers of the outer part of the branch. I put her back in the upright position and wrapped her with string. Will the branch be alright? Anyone had similar issues at one time or another with this?


 its gonna depend on how much was still connected But yes sometime or most times a band aid works.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Sep 21, 2014)

I wish I could get a good picture of Bubba Kush's buds but I cannot. It has the biggest buds I've ever seen. However, I've not seen a lot, I've lived a sheltered life. Here is the best I can get of BK, so far.
 
BK has huge leaves shielding massive buds.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 21, 2014)

nuggs said:


> View attachment 3258769 View attachment 3258770


Oh.....wow


----------



## charface (Sep 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I wish I could get a good picture of Bubba Kush's buds but I cannot. It has the biggest buds I've ever seen. However, I've not seen a lot, I've lived a sheltered life. Here is the best I can get of BK, so far.
> View attachment 3258773
> BK has huge leaves shielding massive buds.


Watch that thing very closley for bud rot.
Mine was really problematic.


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 21, 2014)

TWS said:


> its gonna depend on how much was still connected But yes sometime or most times a band aid works.


Thanks TWS... I am thinking that she will dedicate the energy for that branch to repair her tissue. The bud on that branch may not grow much more but at least they will mature with time. Any sign of infection or any sign of weekness I think the best thing is to harvest what is one that branch. The buds still look fantastic tho


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 21, 2014)

charface said:


> Watch that thing very closley for bud rot.
> Mine was really problematic.


Thanks, charface, I am, I will.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 21, 2014)

TWS said:


> cherry pie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see swollen calyxes. Harvy comin up for you!! Sweet. I have been smelling so much skunk bud in my house for the last 2 months I am getting sick of it lol. When I harvest a different strain my opinion will probably change. My strawberry blue smells delicios and my seawarp smells like it could be used to polishe furnitures. Seawarp, some more seahash, and my strawberry blue are coming down in the next 2-4 weeks. After that I should be getting a break from harvesting/trimming until november lol. Even curing is a hassle. Should have got gallon jars.


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I see swollen calyxes. Harvy comin up for you!! Sweet. I have been smelling so much skunk bud in my house for the last 2 months I am getting sick of it lol. When I harvest a different strain my opinion will probably change. My strawberry blue smells delicios and my seawarp smells like it could be used to polishe furnitures. Seawarp, some more seahash, and my strawberry blue are coming down in the next 2-4 weeks. After that I should be getting a break from harvesting/trimming until november lol. Even curing is a hassle. Should have got gallon jars.


 Yes sir , thank you. Those bud pic plants could probably come down anytime. I was gonna do it today but FM and I just knocked down a batch and I just got it de sticked and bagged. Had to feed everyone yesterday and spray. so im catching up to be able to have time. Have a bunch of clones I need to cup up today but right now I'm horizontal watching the Seattle game. lol
My house has stunk for a week. The mrs had a little issue at work when the other girls where saying they smell a skunk. LOL The wife said she opened her drawer to where she puts her purse and it stunk. I normally dry in the garage but up till two days ago it has been to Fing Hot.


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 21, 2014)

Back home from camping and luckily my girl is all safe and sound...
 
..thumbs up! (Yes I know I need to stop chewing my nails)


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 21, 2014)

I can relax now.. Came home from weekend with the Jeep Club and first thing I did was look for the plants  so happy they are still here.. Dbl edge sword this time of year, so close to harvest and yet so possible to get your plants stolen.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> They are spectacular, TWS.



AND They are REAL!

Seinfeld, best show ever, sorry they are spectacular always reminds me of this episode


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 21, 2014)

nuggs said:


> View attachment 3258772


Curiosity killed the cat nuggs so I gotta ask ...the plant on the outside of the greenhouse is that in a smart pot 60 gallon or thereabouts ? Shes one bushy.mo fo


----------



## nuggs (Sep 21, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Curiosity killed the cat nuggs so I gotta ask ...the plant on the outside of the greenhouse is that in a smart pot 60 gallon or thereabouts ? Shes one bushy.mo fo


that plant is a LA Blanc from AMS. It's Fem and in a 60gal root pot. I have another smaller cover I'm put over it next week. We are suppost to get rain WEd thurs and fri


----------



## fumble (Sep 21, 2014)

testing...
http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/01fumble/profile/


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 21, 2014)

fumble said:


> testing...
> http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/01fumble/profile/


Looks good, what is it?


----------



## fumble (Sep 21, 2014)

awesome...you can see it! Thank you  That was some beef tenderloin and mushrooms in a wine sauce over wild mushroom ravioli. There are a couple little shrimp on bacon planks too


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 21, 2014)

fumble said:


> awesome...you can see it! Thank you  That was some beef tenderloin and mushrooms in a wine sauce over wild mushroom ravioli. There are a couple little shrimp on bacon planks too


Yummy.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## fumble (Sep 21, 2014)

http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/01fumble/profile/


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 21, 2014)

nuggs said:


> that plant is a LA Blanc from AMS. It's Fem and in a 60gal root pot. I have another smaller cover I'm put over it next week. We are suppost to get rain WEd thurs and fri


 really nice looking for the pot that size....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 21, 2014)

fumble said:


> awesome...you can see it! Thank you  That was some beef tenderloin and mushrooms in a wine sauce over wild mushroom ravioli. There are a couple little shrimp on bacon planks too


 mmm im hungry now : )....great looking bushes fumble those full nugs are gonna b a great smoke for sure.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 21, 2014)

Fumble, those buds are awesome. I love your PVC greenhouse.


----------



## fumble (Sep 21, 2014)

Yay! you can see that too? I didn't know if it would work. Thanks Ruby  Thanks S'manta  Still have to get the cover on it, but that will have to wait til next saturday when the clips should arrive. I am hoping that at least the SourHawaiins will be done by the time I leave in 3 weeks. I want to at least chop and de fan and hang til I get back. That way, I will know they are ok. As long as I can keep the bugs under control it should be ok...well, and as long as my guy takes care of them properly


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 21, 2014)

fumble said:


> Yay! you can see that too? I didn't know if it would work. Thanks Ruby  Thanks S'manta  Still have to get the cover on it, but that will have to wait til next saturday when the clips should arrive. I am hoping that at least the SourHawaiins will be done by the time I leave in 3 weeks. I want to at least chop and de fan and hang til I get back. That way, I will know they are ok. As long as I can keep the bugs under control it should be ok...well, and as long as my guy takes care of them properly


The baby is due in 3 weeks? You're so lucky. Without saying where, are they far away? Did you build the GH by yourself or did your guy help you? 
It all looks great, food and herbs, thrilled to see your stuff.


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

fumble said:


> http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/01fumble/profile/



Fumble, on photo bucket , if you highlight the little gear box thingy on your picture and click on the last or bottom bubble and paste to reply it will post a normal picture.


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I can relax now.. Came home from weekend with the Jeep Club and first thing I did was look for the plants  so happy they are still here.. Dbl edge sword this time of year, so close to harvest and yet so possible to get your plants stolen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258855 View attachment 3258856 View attachment 3258857 View attachment 3258861


 Oh noooo ! your one of those tree hugging Jeep club guys ?  I bet they don't know you burn. LOL. Im just kidding about something I know nothing about. or not. Now please pull the fuk over so I can get down the damn trail ! Or sorry I didn't see you coming. Didn't mean to end up on your hood.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 21, 2014)

TWS said:


> Oh noooo ! your one of those tree hugging Jeep club guys ?  I bet they don't know you burn. LOL. Im just kidding about something I know nothing about. or not. Now please pull the fuk over so I can get down the damn trail ! Or sorry I didn't see you coming. Didn't mean to end up on your hood.



LOL actually we are not the tree huger people those are the green people who think that only hikers should use the forest and do everything they can to keep us out. a few people know but they drink way more then I could ever smoke  we joke and say we are a drinking club that has a Jeeping problem. It is a great group of people from all walks of life and we have a great time.. In October few of us are taking our motor homes and jeeps to head over to Sedona area for some off roading. 

Now if you would kindly get off my hood before I hit you with my LED lights  LOL


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> LOL actually we are not the tree huger people those are the green people who think that only hikers should use the forest and do everything they can to keep us out. a few people know but they drink way more then I could ever smoke  we joke and say we are a drinking club that has a Jeeping problem. It is a great group of people from all walks of life and we have a great time.. In October few of us are taking our motor homes and jeeps to head over to Sedona area for some off roading.
> 
> Now if you would kindly get off my hood before I hit you with my LED lights  LOL


 Your a good player. I bet those clubs do drink a lot. I do .

We ride From ocotillo wells to painted gorge . It's about 100 mile round trip. firkin bitchin ride and the gorge is awesome.

I was riding up in Idllywild and had all ready been checked twice for a spark arrester by the ranger and sheriff. We stopped at a camp ground for a safety meeting and a couple of jeep club guys pulled in. They seemed ok for a min , then one guy ask me if I have a sparky. I told him I had all ready been checked twice but I told him he's more than welcome to probe my pipe. lol. Bike was still hot.


Entrance to the gorge














My steed


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

pic of the day


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2014)

my kid out at glamis






Talc mines out by ridge crest










he bites lol





Caught these two out there doing the wild thing .....



Mojave red


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 21, 2014)

TWS said:


> my kid out at glamis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 21, 2014)

I never stop for rangers, did once and got a ticket. Now I just climb something close by.


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 21, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks everybody. I have known him since we were kids. I hope that cop gets put on trial.
> 
> Yeah. They tased his cousin (birthday boy) when he ran out and found his cousin(my homeboy dead in the front yard. The gunned him down because he had a phone in his hand. Just minutes before the shooting he was posting from that same phone on facebook. They just couldnt wait to kill someone. If cops cant distigush a handgun from a cell phone they need to hang it up, ya feel me?


Sorry for our loss frenso... rolling one for ya.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 21, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> So I went out to check on my plant today to find that a branch snapped off during a wind/rain storm. It was just hanging on my a few layers of the outer part of the branch. I put her back in the upright position and wrapped her with string. Will the branch be alright? Anyone had similar issues at one time or another with this?


Really depends on how much of the stem was damaged. Give it a day and if its all limp tomorrow pull it imo


----------



## Grobda (Sep 21, 2014)

Some of the chickens are moving the fence and laying eggs on the deck rather than in their house. Good thing they don't like weed!

 

KC45s and a few freebies seeds


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I wish I could get a good picture of Bubba Kush's buds but I cannot. It has the biggest buds I've ever seen. However, I've not seen a lot, I've lived a sheltered life. Here is the best I can get of BK, so far.
> View attachment 3258773
> BK has huge leaves shielding massive buds.


Looks beautiful.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 21, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I see swollen calyxes. Harvy comin up for you!! Sweet. I have been smelling so much skunk bud in my house for the last 2 months I am getting sick of it lol. When I harvest a different strain my opinion will probably change. My strawberry blue smells delicios and my seawarp smells like it could be used to polishe furnitures. Seawarp, some more seahash, and my strawberry blue are coming down in the next 2-4 weeks. After that I should be getting a break from harvesting/trimming until november lol. Even curing is a hassle. Should have got gallon jars.


I really wish I had your problem right now. Still have a week or two before I can begin to harvest.


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 21, 2014)

Got my gunao kit the other day. This will be my nute line up for this season (Southern hem)


----------



## fumble (Sep 21, 2014)

TWS said:


> Fumble, on photo bucket , if you highlighthttp://s1049.photobucket.com/user/01fumble/profile/ the little gear box thingy on your picture and click on the last or bottom bubble and paste to reply it will post a normal picture.


----------



## fumble (Sep 21, 2014)

shit...didn't work


----------



## fumble (Sep 21, 2014)

sorry TWS...step by step picture guide? lol


----------



## fumble (Sep 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> The baby is due in 3 weeks? You're so lucky. Without saying where, are they far away? Did you build the GH by yourself or did your guy help you?
> It all looks great, food and herbs, thrilled to see your stuff.


Thanks S'manta  He is due on the 21st but I am leaving on the 14th so I can be there when it is time - hopefully lol. Will be coming home the 4th. They live in Pennsylvania. I am so excited...it is so beautiful where they live. Out in the country with lots of greenery 

I designed the greenhouse and my guy helped me put it together. Not too bad for eyeballing everything lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 22, 2014)

I will post a pic of the jeep tomorrow and some more info.. For some reason nothing seems to be working
@TWS


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2014)

fumble said:


> sorry TWS...step by step picture guide? lol


I messed up a bit. but open the gear picture in each photo corner and click the share links bubble and the click or copy the last bubble ( IMG code ) to copy and then paste.


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2014)

Yea the mines are out by Schmidt. We go to Spangler hills , some off the best single track left in So Cal. Dove springs has to many closed trails. Im closer to Johnsons Valley or Lucerne valley than Ridge crest.

I normally don't stop for rangers either but he got me at the truck and the sheriffs got me at a bottle neck on a hill. lol.


----------



## Slimedog1 (Sep 22, 2014)

And who says us northern boys dont know how to grow some Queens?Royal Queens Special Queens #1!Over 8' on these with at least few weeks to go.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 22, 2014)

Is it ready yet..?? lol


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 22, 2014)

fumble said:


> Thanks S'manta  He is due on the 21st but I am leaving on the 14th so I can be there when it is time - hopefully lol. Will be coming home the 4th. They live in Pennsylvania. I am so excited...it is so beautiful where they live. Out in the country with lots of greenery
> 
> I designed the greenhouse and my guy helped me put it together. Not too bad for eyeballing everything lol


Say hi to my Mom, she's in Bucks County.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Is it ready yet..?? lol
> 
> View attachment 3259266


Pic of the day contender...nice pussy


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 22, 2014)

TWS said:


> Yea the mines are out by Schmidt. We go to Spangler hills , some off the best single track left in So Cal. Dove springs has to many closed trails. Im closer to Johnsons Valley or Lucerne valley than Ridge crest.
> 
> I normally don't stop for rangers either but he got me at the truck and the sheriffs got me at a bottle neck on a hill. lol.



Last couple years out at TDS By the Salton Sea the police were everywhere, pulling people over for anything they could find just to harass us. 

For some reason I can't post any pics.. I will try and post a pic of the jeep from the laptop instead of the iPad or maybe rollitup is having issues..


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 22, 2014)

40 mph wind gusts today. 
She's still holding strong. Debating on whether or not to close this end in with plastic and strapping. (Side the wind comes from)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 22, 2014)

My bahia blackhead in the ground finally decided it is time to bud, yay!!! She is 6'8 and still stretching


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 22, 2014)

@TWS Pic. of the monster


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 22, 2014)

couple weeks ago when we had the remnants of hurricane Odile come up in to So. California one of the branches broke off my master kush in the high winds we had. I trimmed it up and let it dry, This is the bud, not too bad, she is pretty hairy  Or am I supp. to say she is very loud and super dank dude!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 22, 2014)

Platinum Bubba.
From a distance her buds are silvery white.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 22, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Platinum Bubba.
> From a distance her buds are silvery white.
> View attachment 3259350



it looks like you have your camera set on a watercolor or oil painting mode? are you using a phone camera or reg. digi. camera??


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 22, 2014)

My phone camera.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a 3 plants in my greenhouse that are starting to get powdery mildew. We have Serenade, Afirm and Green Cure on hand.
Anyone have any suggestions.?
Or would H2O2 mixed with water be better.?
We do have a 3ft (9500 CFM) fan running in the greenhouse aswell.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 22, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I have a 3 plants in my greenhouse that are starting to get powdery mildew. We have Serenade, Afirm and Green Cure on hand.
> Anyone have any suggestions.?
> Or would H2O2 mixed with water be better.?
> We do have a 3ft (9500 CFM) fan running in the greenhouse aswell.


whole milk undiluted. Wipes it out fast and is good for plants


----------



## Joedank (Sep 22, 2014)

Milk foliar an then green cure then h202 . Two-3 day interval . Only spray in morning of dry days. Serenade IMHO imparts a flavorF


MaiNiaK420 said:


> I have a 3 plants in my greenhouse that are starting to get powdery mildew. We have Serenade, Afirm and Green Cure on hand.
> Anyone have any suggestions.?
> Or would H2O2 mixed with water be better.?
> We do have a 3ft (9500 CFM) fan running in the greenhouse aswell.


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 22, 2014)

Green Crack coming along nicely. Rain predicted for the next few days. Got 'em all tied up and netted so I don't have the same problem as last year. It was my first grow. All of the them broke under the weight (second picture). It was a mess. All plants last year got this kind of damage but I did learn that if you have any plant material connecting the two broken pieces, and you use a splint and some good secure tying, you can save them.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 22, 2014)

Joedank said:


> Milk foliar an then green cure then h202 . Two-3 day interval . Only spray in morning of dry days. Serenade IMHO imparts a flavorF



Yeah that Serenade smells awful. 

Thanks, Shelby And Joe


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 22, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Platinum Bubba.
> From a distance her buds are silvery white.
> View attachment 3259350


Do you know how many weeks in to flower your Plat. Bubba is?? 
Makes sense she has the biggest buds many have seen, have you ever seen a skinny Bubba


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Platinum Bubba.
> From a distance her buds are silvery white.
> View attachment 3259350


Take a pic at night with a flash to see that effect 10fold!


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 22, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/missing-have-you-seen-her.845620/


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 22, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Do you know how many weeks in to flower your Plat. Bubba is??
> Makes sense she has the biggest buds many have seen, have you ever seen a skinny Bubba


Plat Bubba doesn't have the biggest buds I've ever seen, Bubba Kush does.
Plat Bubba has been flowering since July 1.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 22, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Take a pic at night with a flash to see that effect 10fold!


OK.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a seawarp covered with trichs in like the 2nd-3rd week. Colas look like arms and the plant is really small. Looks pretty kool. Like those rock candys that you can get in old town sacramento.


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 22, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I have a 3 plants in my greenhouse that are starting to get powdery mildew. We have Serenade, Afirm and Green Cure on hand.
> Anyone have any suggestions.?
> Or would H2O2 mixed with water be better.?
> We do have a 3ft (9500 CFM) fan running in the greenhouse aswell.


http://edrosenthal.com/2013/09/powdery-mildew-time.html


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Wooten.

Got the door and the studs above it done today. Not a huge accomplishment, but I'll take it..


----------



## nuggs (Sep 22, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Plat Bubba doesn't have the biggest buds I've ever seen, Bubba Kush does.
> Plat Bubba has been flowering since July 1.


have you scoped her yet. looks ripe to me.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 22, 2014)

nuggs said:


> have you scoped her yet. looks ripe to me.


Thank you, nuggs... I have scoped her and she has about 25% amber. I'll probably chop her in the next day or two.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 22, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I really and truly never thought about the dangerous side of mj growing. I'd be more bugged if I lived in a neighborhood with streetlights. The country seems to feel safer to me....I'd hear someone approaching my place.... even my horse would bellow if someone came by.
> 
> Y'all be careful.


I hate living n the city. Need a roomate or 4?  come on, im sure I can talk the wife into it and the kids are still small enough to be cute. I even cook!


----------



## Dudeness (Sep 22, 2014)

does this look like stem rot? the branch is pushed up against the green garden stake so it my have poor localized circulation. it doesn't seem moist at all but definitely looks different than the rest of the branches


----------



## nuggs (Sep 22, 2014)

Dudeness said:


> does this look like stem rot? the branch is pushed up against the green garden stake so it my have poor localized circulation. it doesn't seem moist at all but definitely looks different than the rest of the branches


put some tree tar on it to keep the bugs out. I'tll be ok.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2014)

I sprayed with to much bt... smh burnt the hairs on two of the girl's... tthey still got another 5 weeks at least did I fuck them up forever?


----------



## nuggs (Sep 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I sprayed with to much bt... smh burnt the hairs on two of the girl's... tthey still got another 5 weeks at least did I fuck them up forever?


yeah they don't come back. be careful when you mix. the bud is still good probably on the back side that didn't get spray. be sure you spray in the evening so the sun doesn't burn the wet spray. over 85-90 deg. will burn.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2014)

nuggs said:


> yeah they don't come back. be careful when you mix. the bud is still good probably on the back side that didn't get spray. be sure you spray in the evening so the sun doesn't burn the wet spray. over 85-90 deg. will burn.


thanks for the advice.. I think they should be okay.. its because I hit them with neem in the night and bt the next morning. There not burnt off just turned color im sure it will push out new white pistals in a few days!I hope!!


----------



## fumble (Sep 22, 2014)

just walked in from spraying BT myself. Gonna do a fruit tree oil spray in a few days too. I think the pistles are starting to recede on the SHs


----------



## nuggs (Sep 22, 2014)

fumble said:


> just walked in from spraying BT myself. Gonna do a fruit tree oil spray in a few days too. I think the pistles are starting to recede on the SHs


how log till they are ready? do you need help with your green house cover?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 22, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Plat Bubba doesn't have the biggest buds I've ever seen, Bubba Kush does.
> Plat Bubba has been flowering since July 1.



My bad, the sun has bleached my hair blonde, oh look a chicken. winter wait what was the question again LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 22, 2014)

nuggs said:


> put some tree tar on it to keep the bugs out. I'tll be ok.



I never recommend the black tree tar, when the sun hits it black absorbs the heat and does more damage then good. If it is in shade you will prob. be okay.. for painting wounds I norm. recc. white or tan latex paint cut with 50% water.. Sorry my Arborist training still comes out


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 22, 2014)

fumble said:


> just walked in from spraying BT myself. Gonna do a fruit tree oil spray in a few days too. I think the pistles are starting to recede on the SHs



Same here, found one little bud on the inside wilting and browning broke it open and sure enough little Fing bud worm crawling around..


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 22, 2014)

This could have been a catastrophe, a loose horse. My horse let out a loud winnie and then I heard trotting hooves and my dog started barking. I go outside and find this loose horse a few feet from my plants. I shoo it back down to my horse fence cause I know where she lives and I can keep shooing her home but she takes a right turn and my plan goes down the tube. I call my neighbor and told Holly Bob Tits horse is loose, again, I'm not going to take it home, will she please do it. She does. Then she comes by and tells me how Bob stared at her boobs, as usual, she suddenly grabs my arm and says,,,omg, there is a skunk nearby. I laugh and point to the girls and she laughs...she forgot I was growing pot. She works for the FBI..... I told her about people stealing pot and she told me to call her if thieves come, she'll protect my stuff. 
Here is Butterball....bad horsie. I'd have been devastated if she ate my pot.


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 22, 2014)

Sam,how many horses do you have?


----------



## shynee mac (Sep 22, 2014)

getting close....Im so anxious!


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Sep 22, 2014)

A little sea of green


----------



## nuggs (Sep 22, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I never recommend the black tree tar, when the sun hits it black absorbs the heat and does more damage then good. If it is in shade you will prob. be okay.. for painting wounds I norm. recc. white or tan latex paint cut with 50% water.. Sorry my Arborist training still comes out


alright then. I didn't know that.


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Sep 22, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> http://edrosenthal.com/2013/09/powdery-mildew-time.html


Going to start this tomorrow, always better to be preventative and I know I'm bound to get some.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 22, 2014)

Cowboykush said:


> Sam,how many horses do you have?


I have 1 horse and 1 goat. I have the goat for companionship for my horse.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 22, 2014)

nuggs said:


> alright then. I didn't know that.


Worked for a tree care company for 15 years as a consulting Arborist. I use to go to 3 to 5 clients a day and diagnose what was wrong with their trees and recommend treatments that the company would do. Everything from pine bark beetles to xyella in olive trees. It was a fun job got to meet people of all walks of life, super rich to movie stars and people that I did not want to know what they did for a living . Sad that when the economy crashed the company did not quit spending like times were good and they had to cut so many employes just to avoid BK..


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> @TWS Pic. of the monster
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259333


 Wheres that ? The Hammers or big bear ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2014)

pic of the day


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 22, 2014)

I came out on the morning of 8-14 after an all night wind and rain storm to find this.

 

We stood her back up and fixed the cage around her. This is what made me go through the entire greenhouse and wire tied all the cages to the raised beds.

Those 2 plants right at the entrance are blue cheese.


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 22, 2014)

The greenhouse project is moving along. The framework is up and the plastic arrived today. The plants look fantastic but we had to take the hops down because they were full of aphids up high. It is disappointing but there don't seem to be any problems with the girls. So far so good. Here are a few garden pics. The Northern Lights are finally coming along but it looks like it will be mid Nov. for harvest.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Dr. Treez84 said:


> A little sea of green





TWS said:


> Wheres that ? The Hammers or big bear ?


hammers.. If my brain still works  it's a old pic.. But pretty sure it's the hammers..


----------



## Slimedog1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Slimedog1 said:


> And who says us northern boys dont know how to grow some Queens?Royal Queens Special Queens #1!Over 8' on these with at least few weeks to go.View attachment 3259249


Thanks for the likes my friends...going to post up a few of mt greenhouse seeds...The Doctor


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 23, 2014)

So I've been looking back through all my pictures from this year.

I must say I have done a lot better then I had expected to do. With moving into this new house in June, having to build this greenhouse and start from scratch. All my plants were started from seed, then transplanted into 3 gallon bags. Then transported here in the back of a U-haul at the same time we were moving our belongings into this new house.

It's been a long rewarding summer though and looking back, I wouldn't change a thing.

So to pay it forward, (if anyone is interested) I have enough pictures to do a write up on how this pressure treated greenhouse was built. (To date $2,250)

Even though I took most of the summer to build mine due to the fact we had so many other things we needed to deal with on this property in order to live here. This should be a fairly easy project for anyone that's good with their hands.


----------



## fettishville (Sep 23, 2014)

getting closer...


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 23, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> So I've been looking back through all my pictures from this year.
> 
> I must say I have done a lot better then I had expected to do. With moving into this new house in June, having to build this greenhouse and start from scratch. All my plants were started from seed, then transplanted into 3 gallon bags. Then transported here in the back of a U-haul at the same time we were moving our belongings into this new house.
> 
> ...


*cough* should start a thread...


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 23, 2014)

I love this time of year, even if I am at war with mold. First 3 are Caramel Candy Kush and last two are Jackberry F4.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I came out on the morning of 8-14 after an all night wind and rain storm to find this.
> 
> View attachment 3259825
> 
> ...


Hey bro, just an idea for next season....if you use remesh wire for the cages & make them big enough to go around your boxes they won't blow over....good luck bro I like your work..


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 23, 2014)

Little show and tell. About 3 more weeks until full harvest. Happy smoking


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

ryeguy said:


> Little show and tell. About 3 more weeks until full harvest. Happy smoking


Sweet.....dude when most people say they are sleeping with their crop....they mean outside...lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 23, 2014)

ryeguy said:


> Little show and tell. About 3 more weeks until full harvest. Happy smoking



Just a FYI... I have a couple extra rooms in my home that are available for your harvest to dry and cure... Just send me what you have and I will make sure you get it back 

LOL


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sweet.....dude when most people say they are sleeping with their crop....they mean outside...lol


I sleep with them outside on occasion but my 3 guard dogs always sleep with my girls outside, surveillance helps and a 12 gauge loaded just incase


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 23, 2014)

I live on a farm, we have the right to shoot any animal that is trespassing so consider yourself an animal if I ever find you in my field


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

ryeguy said:


> I live on a farm, we have the right to shoot any animal that is trespassing so consider yourself an animal if I ever find you in my field


What state do you live in?...


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> What state do you live in?...


We call them provinces where I'm from eh 

happy smoking


----------



## nuggs (Sep 23, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> So I've been looking back through all my pictures from this year.
> 
> I must say I have done a lot better then I had expected to do. With moving into this new house in June, having to build this greenhouse and start from scratch. All my plants were started from seed, then transplanted into 3 gallon bags. Then transported here in the back of a U-haul at the same time we were moving our belongings into this new house.
> 
> ...


I think you've done a beautiful job! that's a good price too.


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yea that's pretty cheap as far as materials go.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

ryeguy said:


> We call them provinces where I'm from eh
> 
> happy smoking


Is it legal to shoot trespassers in your province?....we got a province here in the US like that....it's called Texas....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Is it legal to shoot trespassers in your province?....we got a province here in the US like that....it's called Texas....


I pity the unidentified trespasser that is innocently lost .....nice plants tho rye guy


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I pity the unidentified trespasser that is innocently lost .....nice plants tho rye guy


or the 13year old neighbor kid....


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Is it legal to shoot trespassers in your province?....we got a province here in the US like that....it's called Texas....


Having livestock on the farm yes it's legal to shoot "animals" even out of season if they are destroying your goods and profit, so consider yourself a animal if I ever find you past dark on my land, multiple trespassing signs and fencing should give you a fair warning. 


doublejj said:


> or the 13year old neighbor kid....


Don't have any neighbours within 3+miles, if someone's on my land it's for a reason, I try to give them the benefit of the doubt, no hunting/trespassing signs don't always make sense in people minds until they hear a shot go off and 3 German sheppards chasing after them 

happy smoking


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

ryeguy said:


> Having livestock on the farm yes it's legal to shoot "animals" even out of season if they are destroying your goods and profit, so consider yourself a animal if I ever find you past dark on my land, multiple trespassing signs and fencing should give you a fair warning.
> 
> 
> Don't have any neighbours within 3+miles, if someone's on my land it's for a reason, I try to give them the benefit of the doubt, no hunting/trespassing signs don't always make sense in people minds until they hear a shot go off and 3 German sheppards chasing after them
> ...


Shooting guns around people only gives them a good reason to fear for their lives and return fire. Don't start a gunfight you don't intent to finish......


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2014)

ryeguy said:


> Having livestock on the farm yes it's legal to shoot "animals" even out of season if they are destroying your goods and profit, so consider yourself a animal if I ever find you past dark on my land, multiple trespassing signs and fencing should give you a fair warning.
> 
> 
> Don't have any neighbours within 3+miles, if someone's on my land it's for a reason, I try to give them the benefit of the doubt, no hunting/trespassing signs don't always make sense in people minds until they hear a shot go off and 3 German sheppards chasing after them
> ...


Dont shoot me just cos im blind and deaf and lost my way lol.....


----------



## Slimedog1 (Sep 23, 2014)

ryeguy said:


> We call them provinces where I'm from eh
> 
> happy smoking


Nice to see some of the northern boys know how to do it up right.Keep up the great work ryeguy.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Shooting guns around people only gives them a good reason to fear for their lives and return fire. Don't start a gunfight you don't intent to finish......


Yeah I've heard the stories never intend to hurt anyone, a warning shot in some cases is needed, if they would like to return fire I'm prepared, retired vets and farmers tend to stand their ground, I hope that day never comes 

happy smoking


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

ryeguy said:


> Yeah I've heard the stories never intend to hurt anyone, a warning shot in some cases is needed, if they would like to return fire I'm prepared, retired vets and farmers tend to stand their ground, I hope that day never comes
> 
> happy smoking


it's always more complicated than it appears...be careful it's only a plant...


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> it's always more complicated that it appears...be careful it's only a plant...


Thank you, but I have a lot more than just plants on my land sucks that thieves are everywhere, try to make a buck off you anyway they can

happy smoking


----------



## Slimedog1 (Sep 23, 2014)

A few more pics of my garden.Greenhouse Seeds The Dr.
   
Ripper Criminal

TH seeds Sage and Sour

These pics were taken today Sept 23


----------



## Slimedog1 (Sep 23, 2014)

For those interested in my technique...I grow in 2-3 year old rotted cow manure along with some more rotted cow manure...then finally add...some more rotted cow manure....LOL...I do add a touch of perlite just to make sure it isnt 100% cow manure.My holes hold from 20-30 gallons.BIG HOLES= Big plants.All of my plants this year are over 6'


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 23, 2014)

Slimedog1 said:


> For those interested in my technique...I grow in 2-3 year old rotted cow manure along with some more rotted cow manure...then finally add...some more rotted cow manure....LOL...I do add a touch of perlite just to make sure it isnt 100% cow manure.My holes hold from 20-30 gallons.BIG HOLES= Big plants.All of my plants this year are over 6'


 The natural shit...literally lol. Icing on the cake, I have bats in my guest house attic they drop scat also known as guano onto a ledge and ground, it's very poisonous to humans and animals but handled properly it can turn your plants into monsters, its a highly effective natural fert it has all 3 nutrients needed for plant growth, it has a lot of history..no shit lol look at my babies if you don't believe me and I've already trimmed off the tops and still have 3 weeks to go 

happy smoking


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Purple Kush, from bagseed.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 23, 2014)

all right my Expert Growing brothers and sisters, I need HELP. I found two of my plants with this leaf damage today, It was not there 2 days ago. I did find a thrip on one of the leaves but I've never seen a thrip do this to a leaf.
Thanks in advance for the assistance. Still have 2-3weeks before harvest so not real happy right now.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

What are your temps like at night?


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks guys. Thought about doing a thread on my grow, but kinda late now. 
I've been a builder for years. But building a structure such as a greenhouse is a bit different, no sheathing to hold the walls square. 
This is my second proto type. First one came down due to wind just after harvest. (Luckily cause I moved to a higher wind zone) I've implemented some older technics. Plastic May shred but the frame isn't coming down,


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 23, 2014)

The thing about thieves..... Most will shit if you say boo.. (Especially those that know no better)
( those that do )
Their worst mistake is they never tell anyone about what their doing before it's done.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 23, 2014)

I think these are my two favorites. 
Bubba Kush because she has been healthy, bushy and massive buds. Everyday, several times a day I check her buds for problems and so far, so good, knock wood. I'm hoping she'll be done by Halloween.
 

Cashmere Kush just gets prettier and is really a delicate plant. She's very feminine. I hope I can get both of these again and do right by them the second time around.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

Beautiful job Sam....


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What are your temps like at night?


50's mid to high


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Beautiful job Sam....


Aww..... very kind, JJ. 
Up close you can't tell they're dwarfs.  
hehe......


----------



## cali.gardens.remedy (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello I am a newbie here. Found this thread seems very interested! Nice thread TWS aka Mitch.

Peace


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Aww..... very kind, JJ.
> Up close you can't tell they're dwarfs.
> hehe......


many times It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> It's not the size of the dog in the fight, this the size of the fight in the dog...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


>


Sometimes good things come in small packages...


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 23, 2014)

Wise words from a wise man


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sometimes good things come in small packages...


Well, we'll find out at the BBQ.


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 23, 2014)

Rub it in Sam...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 23, 2014)

freemandrake said:


> Rub it in Sam...


 :'( :'(


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Well, we'll find out at the BBQ.


HA! i'm not sure if that's a proposition or an insult! (both?!)


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 23, 2014)

That's quite a concoction, hopefully next year.. But that means leaving halfway through the season


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 23, 2014)

BTW if you have never looked at your shopping cart while high as shit and seen something similar to this, you need to smoke more (good) cannabis.
Welcome to movie night with Cannabidude:




find the Twizz1ers for bonus points!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> HA! i'm not sure if that's a proposition or an insult! (both?!)


Will you be at the BBQ??


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 23, 2014)

freemandrake said:


> That's quite a concoction, hopefully next year.. But that means leaving halfway through the season


JJ said there is usually a BBQ in April. Is your season done by the middle of April?


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Will you be at the BBQ??


i want to so bad but after the rippers hacked so much i cant afford the flight.  I'm estimating they cost me close to 5k in product.
Edit: also you'd have to charm the wife anyhow, she never lets me off the leash. (alone )


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> BTW if you have never looked at your shopping cart while high as shit and seen something similar to this, you need to smoke more (good) cannabis.
> Welcome to movie night with Cannabidude:
> 
> 
> ...


Switch the Coke to Pepsi.....I like black licorice vines, not red and I'm down for your candy choices and would add M&M peanuts.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Switch the Coke to Pepsi.....I like black licorice vines, not red and I'm down for your candy choices and would add M&M peanuts.


i woke the daughter up from her nap with all of this (minus the beer) on the living room table and told her she could have what ever she wanted while we watched the movie. The smile i got almost made me cry.


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 23, 2014)

That will be pushing it, I think my sativas finished in May... ( from memory)


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 23, 2014)

Nearly finished preparing my plots and the weather picking up. Beautiful spring day yesterday bring on 14/15!! Some Pics on my walk home yesterday, the last snow of spring on those hills in the background id say.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 23, 2014)

freemandrake said:


> That will be pushing it, I think my sativas finished in May... ( from memory)


Hmm..... I'll put my thinking cap on.
Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 23, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Nearly finished preparing my plots and the weather picking up. Beautiful spring day yesterday bring on 14/15!! Some Pics on my walk home yesterday, the last snow of spring on those hills in the background id say.
> View attachment 3260324
> View attachment 3260325


Beautiful walk home.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Will you be at the BBQ??


Playing the field?...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> i want to so bad but after the rippers hacked so much i cant afford the flight.  I'm estimating they cost me close to 5k in product.
> Edit: also you'd have to charm the wife anyhow, she never lets me off the leash. (alone )


You got ripped?...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> HA! i'm not sure if that's a proposition or an insult! (both?!)


or a challenge!..


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> You got ripped?...


yeah 4 weeks ago (they day before my 2nd child was born no less) ~ 2 weeks into flowering they tried to pry up one of the 7 footers and couldn't get it all the way up but killed it none the less. When they couldn't get that one out they stole 7 in pots and cut the 3 of the 4 remaining in 1/2. this extended my flowering time due to shock and obviously reduced my yield considerably. Out of the 11 i had in there only 4 remain (i've added others since) and only 1 of those is untouched.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> yeah 4 weeks ago (they day before my 2nd child was born no less) ~ 2 weeks into flowering they tried to pry up one of the 7 footers and couldn't get it all the way up but killed it none the less. When they couldn't get that one out they stole 7 in pots and cut the 3 of the 4 remaining in 1/2. this extended my flowering time due to shock and obviously reduced my yield considerably. Out of the 11 i had in there only 4 remain (i've added others since) and only 1 of those is untouched.


Congrats on newborn. mine turns 4 months this week.
Sorry to hear about the rippers. I got ripped last year for about 4lbs. This year I built a cage for them with alarms surrounding it. Only way in is locked gate or dig under.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> yeah 4 weeks ago (they day before my 2nd child was born no less) ~ 2 weeks into flowering they tried to pry up one of the 7 footers and couldn't get it all the way up but killed it none the less. When they couldn't get that one out they stole 7 in pots and cut the 3 of the 4 remaining in 1/2. this extended my flowering time due to shock and obviously reduced my yield considerably. Out of the 11 i had in there only 4 remain (i've added others since) and only 1 of those is untouched.


What they couldn't steal they destroyed?
€¢[}¶÷•|®]¢™]¡


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> What they couldn't steal they destroyed?
> €¢[}¶÷•|®]¢™]¡


yeah all except 1, i think it was teenagers, when they cut them they took the branches, either they're stupid or maybe trying to salvage a clone from the branches?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> yeah 4 weeks ago (they day before my 2nd child was born no less) ~ 2 weeks into flowering they tried to pry up one of the 7 footers and couldn't get it all the way up but killed it none the less. When they couldn't get that one out they stole 7 in pots and cut the 3 of the 4 remaining in 1/2. this extended my flowering time due to shock and obviously reduced my yield considerably. Out of the 11 i had in there only 4 remain (i've added others since) and only 1 of those is untouched.


Damn bro that sucks!...keep your chin up...I hate thieves.....


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 23, 2014)

These are the 4 left, the biggest one (left) only had the largest branch cut, the one in the middle-left thats almost impossible to see in the 5g grey bucket had its main stalk cut, the one in middle right had ~2/3 of it removed and the one on the left (blue bucket) is the only one untouched. the 2 little ones you can see (and 1 you can kinda see) have been added since then and i've added 2 more on top of those. All of the new ones though will top out at like 2' and maybe give me 2-3 oz if i'm lucky.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> yeah all except 1, i think it was teenagers, when they cut them they took the branches, either they're stupid or maybe trying to salvage a clone from the branches?


Stupid and hateful.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> These are the 4 left, the biggest one (left) only had the largest branch cut, the one in the middle-left thats almost impossible to see in the 5g grey bucket had its main stalk cut, the one in middle right had ~2/3 of it removed and the one on the left (blue bucket) is the only one untouched. the 2 little ones you can see (and 1 you can kinda see) have been added since then and i've added 2 more on top of those. All of the new ones though will top out at like 2' and maybe give me 2-3 oz if i'm lucky.


Put a driveway alarm in there bro....


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Put a driveway alarm in there bro....


I did! i actually asked you for which one you used earlier in this thread and got that one.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> I did! i actually asked you for which one you used earlier in this thread and got that one.


Oops


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Well, we'll find out at the BBQ.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> I did! i actually asked you for which one you used earlier in this thread and got that one.


Oh that one.....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


>


Nice, tune. Good thing I'm not afraid of the dark because it's pitch black out here.


----------



## Slimedog1 (Sep 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I think these are my two favorites.
> Bubba Kush because she has been healthy, bushy and massive buds. Everyday, several times a day I check her buds for problems and so far, so good, knock wood. I'm hoping she'll be done by Halloween.
> View attachment 3260301
> 
> Cashmere Kush just gets prettier and is really a delicate plant. She's very feminine. I hope I can get both of these again and do right by them the second time around. View attachment 3260302


Pretty little girls you have there!


----------



## fumble (Sep 23, 2014)

nuggs said:


> how log till they are ready? do you need help with your green house cover?


Not sure exactly how long. I'm gonna have to post a pic for help...

I have some clips ordered, they should be here saturday to put the top on. Thanks for the offer, but it should go hella easy...wouldn't mind a visit though


----------



## Slimedog1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Top off of my Ripper Criminal harvested today...Says Mid Sept finish.Looked really nice under the scope...50/50 Cloudy/Amber.Just took off the top...going to give it a few more days for the rest.


----------



## Slimedog1 (Sep 23, 2014)

ryeguy said:


> The natural shit...literally lol. Icing on the cake, I have bats in my guest house attic they drop scat also known as guano onto a ledge and ground, it's very poisonous to humans and animals but handled properly it can turn your plants into monsters, its a highly effective natural fert it has all 3 nutrients needed for plant growth, it has a lot of history..no shit lol look at my babies if you don't believe me and I've already trimmed off the tops and still have 3 weeks to go
> 
> happy smoking


Was looking at getting some of the bat shit myself for next year also going to give worm casting a try as well.Shit...the magic of growing!!!!All natural RULES!!!


----------



## fumble (Sep 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I think these are my two favorites.
> Bubba Kush because she has been healthy, bushy and massive buds. Everyday, several times a day I check her buds for problems and so far, so good, knock wood. I'm hoping she'll be done by Halloween.
> View attachment 3260301
> 
> Cashmere Kush just gets prettier and is really a delicate plant. She's very feminine. I hope I can get both of these again and do right by them the second time around. View attachment 3260302


Gorgeous! they are very nice S'manta


----------



## Slimedog1 (Sep 23, 2014)

And here she is with some trimming done to her.


----------



## Slimedog1 (Sep 24, 2014)

In the coming days and weeks I will be posting some of the "Flavors" I have as I harvest.Barneys Pineapple Chunk,Th Seeds Sage and Sour,Greenhouse Seeds The Doctor and of course my lovely Royal Queen Special Queen #1,Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic...etc.
I did have a TH Seeds Snow Bud,but Mother Nature and her winds decided that I really didnt want her this year.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 24, 2014)

Welp, first big rain of the season... just when the buds are at their most glorious. Chopped some of the biggest and most mature but ideally I'd get another 2 weeks to finish. Supposed to clear up by Friday and be less heavy as the week goes on (it's been raining all day here). Then it's supposed to be a nice October. Could end up doing well with the Afghani that started to flower late for me. We'll see if there's any mold tomorrow. The buds are so glorious, the season has been so excellent... it would be a shame to lose any of them. I might have a gun to my head chopping plants tomorrow.... will make trimming a huge nightmare as I hate dry trimming and there's a 0% chance I'll be able to trim all of it within the next 2 days... maybe a weeks work since I'm OCD about having no leaf really obviously visible when I do trim.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 24, 2014)

I hate going to town.
The wife and I went into town yesterday evening. Swung by one of my buddy's and went to the local tavern. Saw a bunch more friends. Proceeded to pound some drinks into us. Then headed over to another friends garage. Hadn't seen some of my good friends in well over a month.

Now I remember why the Wife doesn't allow me off the mountain...!!!
(Can't be drinking like that this time of year)


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 24, 2014)

Plus side to the weather is there is a decent wind going with it. Plants are healthy too so that helps.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 24, 2014)

morning project !! hahaha harvest time is here poison warp is good for this maine climate and is totally done with very little mold issues the basket full is what came of the top 1/2 of the plant


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 24, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> morning project !! hahaha harvest time is here poison warp is good for this maine climate and is totally done with very little mold issues the basket full is what came of the top 1/2 of the plant


Looks great getawaymountain. 

I have a few earlier strains this year. The Frisian Dew has done well here. Though it has a couple pheno's, pulled 2 lbs from the more indica dominant plant. The more sativa dominant will be coming down soon. We'll defiantly run this one again, though I will pop twice the seeds needed to try and weed out the more sativa dominant. 
Carmel cream fast, which was a freebe from attitude. Another early girl that is just packing the weight on. Haven't tried it yet but looks to be a keeper.

I deffinetly need to put some more time into picking my strains for next year though.


----------



## TWS (Sep 24, 2014)

Pic of the day


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2014)

Slimedog1 said:


> Was looking at getting some of the bat shit myself for next year also going to give worm casting a try as well.Shit...the magic of growing!!!!All natural RULES!!!


Ive never used worm castings myself but I can remember smoking the best northern lights x haze back in the 90s grown with worm castings the guy used to make in an old bath he had outside ...id almost kill for that kind of smoke again


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2014)

Slimedog1 said:


> In the coming days and weeks I will be posting some of the "Flavors" I have as I harvest.Barneys Pineapple Chunk,Th Seeds Sage and Sour,Greenhouse Seeds The Doctor and of course my lovely Royal Queen Special Queen #1,Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic...etc.
> I did have a TH Seeds Snow Bud,but Mother Nature and her winds decided that I really didnt want her this year.


definitely keen to read ur report on the chunk and the chronic


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 24, 2014)

Cherry Pie. I give yellow leaves a tug and if they come off, great, if not, I'll try again later. Do you growers cut them off?
 
JJ, TY.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 24, 2014)

Slimedog1 said:


> Was looking at getting some of the bat shit myself for next year also going to give worm casting a try as well.Shit...the magic of growing!!!!All natural RULES!!!


Skip the castings and do what your doing plus bat shit and perlite you'll be laughing, a fert is needed during late veg earl flowering but really...it's not needed lol. Natural outdoor grows rule 

happy smoking


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> morning project !! hahaha harvest time is here poison warp is good for this maine climate and is totally done with very little mold issues the basket full is what came of the top 1/2 of the plant


Getaway that look so awesome to smoke up mate well done ...im kicking myself I cant just buy some seeds of that online


----------



## shynee mac (Sep 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive never used worm castings myself but I can remember smoking the best northern lights x haze back in the 90s grown with worm castings the guy used to make in an old bath he had outside ...id almost kill for that kind of smoke again


is it something about the old bath tub? strange, my dad mixes manure, bat guano, rabbit droppings, vegi compost etc in a old bath tub he just adds to it all the time and he has had it for years, and he grows some of the dankest outdoor around! is that just a coincidence or is it the tub?


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Cherry Pie. I give yellow leaves a tug and if they come off, great, if not, I'll try again later. Do you growers cut them off?
> View attachment 3260522
> JJ, TY.


I do the same as you taking off what I can, you don't want to go crazy and take off everyone it'll probably stress your plant out a bit

happy smoking


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 24, 2014)

shynee mac said:


> is it something about the old bath tub? strange, my dad mixes manure, bat guano, rabbit droppings, vegi compost etc in a old bath tub he just adds to it all the time and he has had it for years, and he grows some of the dankest outdoor around! is that just a coincidence or is it the tub?


definitely not the tub your pops just knows his shit. I love hearing anyone using guano a lot of people frown upon it not knowing what they are talking about. I don't use a lot maybe a dustpan or 2 full


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 24, 2014)

ryeguy said:


> I do the same as you taking off what I can, you don't want to go crazy and take off everyone it'll probably stress your plant out a bit
> 
> happy smoking


Thnx, rye.... I tend to let nature take its course and interfere as little as possible in the plants life cycle. Mother Nature knows best.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thnx, rye.... I tend to let nature take its course and interfere as little as possible in the plants life cycle. Mother Nature knows best.


It's true she does most of the work, helping out here and there doesn't hurt 

happy smoking


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2014)

shynee mac said:


> is it something about the old bath tub? strange, my dad mixes manure, bat guano, rabbit droppings, vegi compost etc in a old bath tub he just adds to it all the time and he has had it for years, and he grows some of the dankest outdoor around! is that just a coincidence or is it the tub?


Definitely funny that about the tub....I think its just more of a convenience thing cos you can cover it easy when u need to etc and turn it over without making a mess etc...was thinking bout getting hold of one myself and doing castings as well.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2014)

ryeguy said:


> It's true she does most of the work, helping out here and there doesn't hurt
> 
> happy smoking


Ive mauled my plants to much the ladt few years and I now know it was wrong...this year I aint taking nothing off it cept a few sucker branches on the bottom


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive mauled my plants to much the ladt few years and I now know it was wrong...this year I aint taking nothing off it cept a few sucker branches on the bottom


Hey man nothing wrong with taking partially dead or dead leaves no matter where they are, taking buds from the tops helps the lower branches get light and bud up. Look at the pics I posted, trimmed off all tops that were healthy, could've waited but there's lots to go around 

happy smoking.


----------



## CwT (Sep 24, 2014)

so heres an update on my lady, leaves are turning yellow and red, and droopy, im in a zone 6b its been getting cold, not really much of any rain in well over a week, i have been watering it when the dirt is dry. how big of a problem is this, any suggestions on what i can do?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2014)

Where is 757?.....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> yeah 4 weeks ago (they day before my 2nd child was born no less) ~ 2 weeks into flowering they tried to pry up one of the 7 footers and couldn't get it all the way up but killed it none the less. When they couldn't get that one out they stole 7 in pots and cut the 3 of the 4 remaining in 1/2. this extended my flowering time due to shock and obviously reduced my yield considerably. Out of the 11 i had in there only 4 remain (i've added others since) and only 1 of those is untouched.



Well one day when they get ripped off they will see what it feels like. KARMA will get them.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Where is 757?.....



last post was Sept. 7 with the pic. of the plants by the U haul 
Strange, anyone know where he? moved to??
Strange when people just disappear like that.


----------



## fumble (Sep 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Cherry Pie. I give yellow leaves a tug and if they come off, great, if not, I'll try again later. Do you growers cut them off?
> View attachment 3260522
> JJ, TY.


Just like that S'manta  if the come off, pull, if not, leave. And then you have me...eww that has an ugly spot and needs to come off lol

...she is a beauty btw


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Cherry Pie. I give yellow leaves a tug and if they come off, great, if not, I'll try again later. Do you growers cut them off?
> View attachment 3260522
> JJ, TY.


----------



## Slimedog1 (Sep 24, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> morning project !! hahaha harvest time is here poison warp is good for this maine climate and is totally done with very little mold issues the basket full is what came of the top 1/2 of the plant


Looks like a great harvest.How many plants did that come of of?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 24, 2014)

fumble said:


> Just like that S'manta  if the come off, pull, if not, leave. And then you have me...eww that has an ugly spot and needs to come off lol
> 
> ...she is a beauty btw


I'm always misplacing my clippers or I'd have cut some of them off.  

I'm noticing some plant's leaves turn yellow and fall off and some plants leaves seem to get sucked into the buds and just disappear. 

It is an interesting plant.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 24, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Well one day when they get ripped off they will see what it feels like. KARMA will get them.


What ever will be will be. My family is safe and thats the impprtant thing.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 24, 2014)

Umm this song is the shit btw. Just wanted to inform you. (collectively)


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Umm this song is the shit btw. Just wanted to inform you. (collectively)


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2014)

..


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 24, 2014)

What's happenin outdoor folk! 

Played hookey from work today. No biggie. 

So I'm thinking of chopping the girls down. Doesn't look like they will get much fatter? I've never played with clones before. 
Also, since I had mites I was thinking the best thing would to make a BHO hash. I wanted to do icewater but don't think mites will die in ice? Rather be all cryogenic n shit. But I dont like the fact of having to smoke mites washed in butane. So I think I'm just going to make a butter run. Large one.... I guess. For some reason I asked this in another site and seems like it's "taboo" to ask that ??? 

They look ready to cut? They do to me...cloudy and amber and lots of brown hairs.


----------



## doubletake (Sep 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Cherry Pie. I give yellow leaves a tug and if they come off, great, if not, I'll try again later. Do you growers cut them off?
> View attachment 3260522
> JJ, TY.


that's a good way to do it that's pretty much what I do.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 24, 2014)

My Bubba Kush


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 24, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> What's happenin outdoor folk!
> 
> Played hookey from work today. No biggie.
> 
> ...


Bubble/Ice Hash
Those mites will float to the top with the organic mater. Your tric's will sink to the bottom in the hash pile. I recommend Bubble/Ice Hash.
TMB-


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 24, 2014)

Blueberry Gum


----------



## timwarrior (Sep 24, 2014)

Here are a couple pics of the OG kush.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 24, 2014)

Cream Caramel (fast)
in the back right behind that THC Bomb. (Which still has a while)


----------



## timwarrior (Sep 24, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Cream Caramel (fast)
> in the back right behind that THC Bomb. (Which still has a while)
> View attachment 3260775


Love the pics and the greenhouse. Keep up the great work.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 24, 2014)

MK Ultra.
 

Thanks timwarrior.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Harvested my Bananas today  Namwa is the name. Counted 96 bananas aprox. 5" long.. Now I will hang them in the garage and as they turn yellow pick and eat them..


----------



## timwarrior (Sep 24, 2014)

I love bananas. The craziest place I saw a growing banana tree was in Salem Oregon. They had a greenhouse with some bananas on it. Keep up the good work. Now think if you got the weight of those bananas in weed that would be the best thing ever.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> ..


Are we having a irish war?!  Ill have to get the whiskey for this one.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Are we having a irish war?!  Ill have to get the whiskey for this one.....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

When I grew the Malawi Gold I had a ton of leaves go yellow on me. I thought it was a nute issue but it is just a Sativa trait.

I would spend an hour every day pulling off yellow leaves.





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

Malawi Gold in a trashcan October 2012:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Malawi Gold in a trashcan October 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive, Mo. How was the potency?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

I take a hit and %*& gfhu uherp[ uruhu ee uf;o ou oiuddn8nvnmf i uh s vhuuh ...................................................


hehe

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 24, 2014)

Some nice rain today and the ladies are dry I learned my lesson last year with all the early rain,it is easy to cover small amounts like this but not an option for the bigger grows unless you have deep pockets for a monster greenhouse.I hope everyones grows are hanging in there with all this weather.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

Here was a second report:

*It was soooooo smoooth  First hit was huge and there was no expansion cough. Wasn't sure I got anything until I blew out a huge cloud. Felt the disembodiment right away but the floor did not fall away. I also did not feel my heart racing or any uncomfortable feelings. It was like a big heavy warm blanket. My lower back stopped hurting and I played my 12 string for about 3 hours and came up with some great new riffs. I was sad when it wore off. Oh - I also made some brownies with milk and sour cream instead of water and cooked them in a jack-o-lantern shape muffin pan I picked up on sale because Halloween is over.


Going to pick up some Bubble bags today.*​

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow..!!

Very nice Crossfade69


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 24, 2014)

ryeguy said:


> definitely not the tub your pops just knows his shit. I love hearing anyone using guano a lot of people frown upon it not knowing what they are talking about. I don't use a lot maybe a dustpan or 2 full


Guano is good stuff, but some people don't like it because the commercially available stuff is harvested with questionable methodology and questionable ethics AFAIK. I forget the whole story behind it.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

Next report:

*This is from a ground up early bud jarred for three weeks, then machine-rolled as a bomber doobie, rolled two weeks ago for a patient who was overwhelmed and we stopped. I next had a couple hits from it on Thanksgiving and had a great time! No migrane (which are always triggered by Thanksgiving)






It was now a two week old half doobie.

First hit smooth - wasn't sure it was lit. Second hit - the roof of my mouth goes numb. Third hit - lips go numb where they touch the doob. Two more hits and it goes out on its own - after two weeks it is still too gooey to stay lit!

Results:

Got very chatty and had a great time watching DaVinci Code. Had trouble falling asleep - very speedy but in the mind not in the heart. Definitely a morning medicine for use when you need to get things done.

Rollability - Grinds easily and has a nice waxy consistency that does not clump and it is not dry or crumbly.
Taste - No taste - almost undetectable. Numbs mouth.
Expansion - Big hits do not cause any coughing.
Head - High and euphoric. Not trippy at this dose (most I have tried so far).*​

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

Last report (Mulanje):

*I tried some of the Bubblegum Mulanje last night. Whoa was it powerful. I smoked 3/4 of a joint solo. Big hits without any coughs. No head rush feeling either. Just numb lips. I jumped in the shower and I was starting to lose focus but still fairly under control. Then it hit me full on! I could not remember how to take a shower. I had to keep telling myself I was high and that I needed to relax. Seemed like I was in there for hours - but it was just 15 minutes. I spent the next hour like a bumbling paranoid zombie and then I reached the comfort zone. I was there for the next three hours. No paranoia, full of great ideas and funny jokes.

This morning I feel great! No pain from this weekend's chores.*​
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


>


Is DKM all you got?! This is going to be easy.....


----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 24, 2014)

Couple shots of the light dep budskosher number1tangietangieChemcon laconxchemdawg The tangie is the skunk pheno it grew short and smells more like fruity skunk coffe the full season one is more like the tangie smelling like orange peels with a twist.The kosher is always good strong and taste great.The chem con I made and it smells great rock hard buds with good taste.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 24, 2014)

Chemcon is the last pics all were grown veorganic and they will be tested soon.


----------



## reese_tx (Sep 24, 2014)

What y'all think...another week or two still?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Last report (Mulanje):
> 
> *I tried some of the Bubblegum Mulanje last night. Whoa was it powerful. I smoked 3/4 of a joint solo. Big hits without any coughs. No head rush feeling either. Just numb lips. I jumped in the shower and I was starting to lose focus but still fairly under control. Then it hit me full on! I could not remember how to take a shower. I had to keep telling myself I was high and that I needed to relax. Seemed like I was in there for hours - but it was just 15 minutes. I spent the next hour like a bumbling paranoid zombie and then I reached the comfort zone. I was there for the next three hours. No paranoia, full of great ideas and funny jokes.
> 
> ...


I will keep an eye out this spring for that strain. Sounds good.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 24, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> My Bubba Kush
> 
> View attachment 3260733 View attachment 3260734 View attachment 3260735 View attachment 3260736


This here I never would have thought possible, due to FL Keys light cycle. A year ago I found out differently, when my own bubba in grounds began flowering upon daylight hours dropping below 14 as opposed to 12.

Nice work!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> Pic of the day


Mmmmmm....purple.

Just stoppin' in to say high!

I have 8 of these bubbaXcougar kush here. They reeked up my veg room upon reaching only a 4" height...always a good sign.

Hope you are well.

J


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 24, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> What y'all think...another week or two still?View attachment 3260892View attachment 3260899 View attachment 3260900


Sounds about right. 
Might be closer to 2 though.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 24, 2014)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3260685


shes a looker! not sure 'bout her legs though....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2014)

Nothing better than checking in on riu for the morning and seeing your great pics and smoke reports ...yes MO I enjoyed them .....you guys grow great shit to many to name...
Get an aussie song in ya but dont class me as a bogan ha ha our version of rednecks....
Nobody likes a Bogan:


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> This here I never would have thought possible, due to FL Keys light cycle. A year ago I found out differently, when my own bubba in grounds began flowering upon daylight hours dropping below 14 as opposed to 12.
> 
> Nice work!



I live in So. California. I plan to retire in the Florida keys. I have learned via growing clones that even if you take a clone that is getting 24 hours light and toss it in to 16 hours light it will still go in to flower. makes me think it is not always a 12 hour that will flag flowering but any drastic change in the length of daylight..


----------



## Slimedog1 (Sep 24, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> Some nice rain today and the ladies are dry I learned my lesson last year with all the early rain,it is easy to cover small amounts like this but not an option for the bigger grows unless you have deep pockets for a monster greenhouse.I hope everyones grows are hanging in there with all this weather. View attachment 3260870 View attachment 3260872 View attachment 3260873 View attachment 3260874 View attachment 3260876


Well Done Bravo!!!
They look very Tasty!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I live in So. California. I plan to retire in the Florida keys. I have learned via growing clones that even if you take a clone that is getting 24 hours light and toss it in to 16 hours light it will still go in to flower. makes me think it is not always a 12 hour that will flag flowering but any drastic change in the length of daylight..


You would think the 8 hrs change in light pattern would do that ....maybe having your clones put into 18hrs light before putting outside in 16 woukd work ?someone else might know more ....I might be confused here I thought u meant putting the clones outside after originally being on 24hrs light ...I used to find having mine on 18-20 hrs light to start with they grew the same as opposed to 24 hrs straight if not better


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 24, 2014)

Everybody's pot looks great. Looks like some of mine that I vegged until the 3rd are on the same schedule as @FLkeys1 bubba. My hawaiian skunk haze is picking up budding, dime sized clusters of pistils so far. My bahia blackhead in the ground has just about hit the roof. It is covered in budsites. 7 footer better give me at least 6 oz lol. I have to post a picture in a bit of my patio greenhouse. Buds really picking up now. Reeks back there like fruity, hashy, lemony, skunky goodness.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Everybody's pot looks great. Looks like some of mine that I vegged until the 3rd are on the same schedule as @FLkeys1 bubba. My hawaiian skunk haze is picking up budding, dime sized clusters of pistils so far. My bahia blackhead in the ground has just about hit the roof. It is covered in budsites. 7 footer better give me at least 6 oz lol. I have to post a picture in a bit of my patio greenhouse. Buds really picking up now. Reeks back there like fruity, hashy, lemony, skunky goodness.


Well done.sounds like the HSH would do well in southern hemisphere


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 24, 2014)

If you have a late frost in your region. My strawberry blue dwarf is growing real funky right now. Cant wait to take her down so the bahia blackhead can have the greenhouse to herself. I might bring one of her sisters from the patio greenhouse in there to keep her company through the cold nights.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Nothing better than checking in on riu for the morning and seeing your great pics and smoke reports ...yes MO I enjoyed them .....you guys grow great shit to many to name...
> Get an aussie song in ya but dont class me as a bogan ha ha our version of rednecks....
> Nobody likes a Bogan:


----------



## TWS (Sep 24, 2014)

Pic of the day


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 24, 2014)

Seawarp frosted up.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 25, 2014)

Damn it jj. I got into the whiskey, I blame you.  as always I listen to sad shit after few whiskey neats. Cheers blokes, here's to honor and love, the only things keeping me going. @rubyfruit this one my great gran pappy used to sing to me when I was little. Don't know of its still popular round there but I sure like it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Damn it jj. I got into the whiskey, I blame you.  as always I listen to sad shit after few whiskey neats. Cheers blokes, here's to honor and love, the only things keeping me going. @rubyfruit this one my great gran pappy used to sing to me when I was little. Don't know of its still popular round there but I sure like it.


I remember this one...my pop in the navy played it a few times while drinking his longnecks out of rolled up news papers for his holder.....if ya dont know what a longneck is all you other pll ya aint aussie....crikey


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 25, 2014)

Purple og!!!.


Alien og!! 


Milky way!!!



Train wreck!!!!!




Girlscout cookies!!!!




Super silver haze




Purple urkle!!!




God's gift


----------



## TWS (Sep 25, 2014)

I had an alien Og one time someone gave me a cut. Fantastic smelling stuff and yields well. Mine was just very unstable indoors. Your gonna convince me to pop some of my super silver seeds .


----------



## TWS (Sep 25, 2014)

IMO
the site make over or revamp has sucked , it is slow, the pictures do not open and all the pictures in the good informative stickies are gone. A total waste of money and good ink.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2014)

TWS said:


> IMO
> the site make over or revamp has sucked , it is slow, the pictures do not open and all the pictures in the good informative stickies are gone. A total waste of money and good ink.


I wasnt around for the old one tws but I sure hit pics 3 times sometimes to get them to open.....missus thinks im playing space invaders when I do that.


Sunshine the alien actually looks like an alien or is it just me


----------



## TWS (Sep 25, 2014)

The only thing that got fixed is the Bots aren't polluting the site anymore.


----------



## TWS (Sep 25, 2014)

@bekindbud hey can you send me some of those pics or post some ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 25, 2014)

TWS said:


> I had an alien Og one time someone gave me a cut. Fantastic smelling stuff and yields well. Mine was just very unstable indoors. Your gonna convince me to pop some of my super silver seeds .


The og smells amazing! !


ruby fruit said:


> I wasnt around for the old one tws but I sure hit pics 3 times sometimes to get them to open.....missus thinks im playing space invaders when I do that.
> 
> 
> Sunshine the alien actually looks like an alien or is it just me


It does look kinda weird ruby I love the structure I only topped once!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 25, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Purple og!!!.View attachment 3261090
> 
> 
> Alien og!! View attachment 3261091
> ...


Looking happy, healthy and almost ready. 
Beautiful job, sunshine.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 25, 2014)

the first few pounds of bud ready to go


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 25, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> the first few pounds of bud ready to go


That would last me about 3 years.  
Nicely done, getaway.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Looking happy, healthy and almost ready.
> Beautiful job, sunshine.


We're up early today, morning Sam. Dogs woke me up, had to do a security check, all good. A few bong hits and back to bed.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> W
> 
> We're up early today, morning Sam. Dogs woke me up, had to do a security check, all good. A few bong hits and back to bed.
> TMB-


Good morning to you, TMB. My dog woke me up, too. The neighbors heehawing jackass must have heard something and alerted all the animals in our hamlet. 
Thank gawd for that afternoon nap.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Good morning to you, TMB. My dog woke me up, too. The neighbors heehawing jackass must have heard something and alerted all the animals in our hamlet.
> Thank gawd for that afternoon nap.


Nap's are tough around here these days, I have contractors banging hammers all day long. Yesterday I went to my shed and took a 30 min snooze in my lawn chair, I predict another today.
TMB-


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 25, 2014)

A super tiny bottomless pot (1.5 gal tops) and a shovel sized hole underneath that. its all hard clay around that. This baby is overachieving.


----------



## oregonboy (Sep 25, 2014)

querkle,...rolled under the eves 5 minutes before a killer hail storm !!...the benefit of a small garden. and heavy duty planter rollers


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 25, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> View attachment 3261140
> 
> A super tiny bottomless pot (1.5 gal tops) and a shovel sized hole underneath that. its all hard clay around that. This baby is overachieving.


String some lights on that baby and have a happy Festivus.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Nap's are tough around here these days, I have contractors banging hammers all day long. Yesterday I went to my shed and took a 30 min snooze in my lawn chair, I predict another today.
> TMB-


Since the dog and I are on high alert, defcon 4, we need naps.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Since the dog and I are on high alert, defcon 4, we need naps.


Lol defcon4...when u say that it takes me back to this old movie...can you remember it ?
WarGames Official Trailer #1 - Dabney Coleman Mov…:


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 25, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol defcon4...when u say that it takes me back to this old movie...can you remember it ?
> WarGames Official Trailer #1 - Dabney Coleman Mov…:


Love that movie.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Love that movie.


Oldies were gold....porkys, animal house, short circuit cant forget see no evil hear no evil


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 25, 2014)

This is a blunt?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> This is a blunt?
> View attachment 3261151


I can turn my back scratcher into a four pronged blunt ?.....cool


----------



## Didi94 (Sep 25, 2014)

Tutankhamon (AK47 pheno)


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 25, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I remember this one...my pop in the navy played it a few times while drinking his longnecks out of rolled up news papers for his holder.....if ya dont know what a longneck is all you other pll ya aint aussie....crikey


Im not aussie but I've got family that was deported there (Irish) and I sure miss hearing about it from ole pappy. Hungover on Thursday, uhg what was I thinking....


----------



## codster25 (Sep 25, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol defcon4...when u say that it takes me back to this old movie...can you remember it ?
> WarGames Official Trailer #1 - Dabney Coleman Mov…:


 Global Thermal Nuculear War haha!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2014)

codster25 said:


> Global Thermal Nuculear War haha!!!


Do you want to play a game


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 25, 2014)

TWS said:


> IMO
> the site make over or revamp has sucked , it is slow, the pictures do not open and all the pictures in the good informative stickies are gone. A total waste of money and good ink.


I take it you are not a fan of retro software?.

Once my 5 years worth of uploaded pics vanished here, along w/most of my threads...I moved.


----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 25, 2014)

Looking good everyone slimedog thanks mnk thankyou like your greenhouse.Everyone have a great day lots of beautiful buds on this thread.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 25, 2014)

Next on the chopping block is, Master Kush. She has about 30% amber.
Another of my dwarf varieties perfect for your balcony, except she reeks.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Im not aussie but I've got family that was deported there (Irish) and I sure miss hearing about it from ole pappy. Hungover on Thursday, uhg what was I thinking....


And you said this was gonna be easy!..lol...


----------



## fumble (Sep 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Next on the chopping block is, Master Kush. She has about 30% amber.
> Another of my dwarf varieties perfect for your balcony, except she reeks.
> View attachment 3261391


Whoa! what a beauty!


----------



## doubletake (Sep 25, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> the first few pounds of bud ready to go


Beutiful man looks really good, ahhhhhh east coast prices


----------



## doubletake (Sep 25, 2014)

My first driedd buds of the year !who hoooooo

Flash and no flash


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> And you said this was gonna y be easy!..lol...


This ones just for you bud


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> This ones just for you bud


The Boondock Saints - Irish Drinking Songs:


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2014)

"Some get drunk on demon rum, some get drunk on glory"...


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 25, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Beutiful man looks really good, ahhhhhh east coast prices


ya we get 250 a oz and 3200 lb in bulk no problem gone before its dry lol..


----------



## doubletake (Sep 25, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> ya we get 250 a oz and 3200 lb in bulk no problem gone before its dry lol..


Omg ahhhhh that just put a huge smile on my face hahahah
Nice buddy that's good

Are any others comin down soon? Or just the seawarp pretty much right now?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 25, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> ya we get 250 a oz and 3200 lb in bulk no problem gone before its dry lol..


Sweet Jesus


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Sweet Jesus


Hey...get in line!


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 25, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> The Boondock Saints - Irish Drinking Songs:


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Sweet Jesus


East coast must be the new australia


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 25, 2014)

Lmao...... haha haha


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 25, 2014)

This guy's ether smoked his breakfast, drunk or out of his head...... quick change the station...!!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


>


Best job in the world would be living on Willie's farm on Maui and growing weed for him.. Job? LOL


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh dear ^^^^^^^ we need some bud porn a newcomer to this thread is gonna think we all crazy for songs.....oh that reminds me ......
Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train (Speak Of The Devil):


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 25, 2014)

Got around 12 ounces of the the 2 kushes grown. I'm giving them away cheap, usually I just gave them away. Figured it was good enough to actually charge for them. Already made a pretty penny. Ordering seeds next week


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Got around 12 ounces of the the 2 kushes grown. I'm giving them away cheap, usually I just gave them away. Figured it was good enough to actually charge for them. Already made a pretty penny. Ordering seeds next week


Gd stuff ....im the kind of guy who.likes gd news stories.....now if I can get one ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Got around 12 ounces of the the 2 kushes grown. I'm giving them away cheap, usually I just gave them away. Figured it was good enough to actually charge for them. Already made a pretty penny. Ordering seeds next week


What seeds are you thinking mate ?


----------



## doubletake (Sep 25, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Got around 12 ounces of the the 2 kushes grown. I'm giving them away cheap, usually I just gave them away. Figured it was good enough to actually charge for them. Already made a pretty penny. Ordering seeds next week


Nice man make sure u save some for soil, cages, and what not haha!

What strains are you getting?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 25, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd stuff ....im the kind of guy who.likes gd news stories.....now if I can get one ?


Gonna have to travel south of meehico XD
Right now, some auto jack herer a friend had. I don't know the seed bank yet, gotta hit that d00d for the info. Plants looked real nice and promising.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 25, 2014)

I am also getting Cotton Candy and Master Kush for next year's season.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I am also getting Cotton Candy and Master Kush for next year's season.


Cotton candy I have seeds of


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 25, 2014)

I pulled some Cotton Candy beans out of a bag a while back. I need to pop a couple of those to see what I got.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Cotton candy I have seeds of


And im pretty sure samanta a page or so before now had a pic of her master kush


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I pulled some Cotton Candy beans out of a bag a while back. I need to pop a couple of those to see what I got.


I heard the smokes pretty gd ABM ? But all of these strains are new to me I can only try 2 or 3 different ones in a seasonand this is my first season so im going with wonder woman, strawberry blue and either cotton candy or L.S.D


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 25, 2014)

Honestly the one that I got was sub par because of all the seeds in it. I am hoping that one of the 20 beans I got out of that sack will bring me a nice plant or 2.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bud Porn for President! 

two different buds on my master kush


----------



## doubletake (Sep 25, 2014)

Where's 757 at?!
I wanted to show him were using the same 707 bags now.....


@757growin


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Next on the chopping block is, Master Kush. She has about 30% amber.
> Another of my dwarf varieties perfect for your balcony, except she reeks.
> View attachment 3261391



Mine stinks up the entire back yard up in the morning and daytime. Last weekend I went away and before I left sprayed ant killer all around my front porch area truing to cover up any smell out front. the neighbors across the street pickup the newspaper for me and place it by the front door so it does not pile up out front.. Well her kids smoke pot and I DO NOT want them to know I am growing or I am sure my plants will be gone. My rule I live by, no one needs to know I grow!!!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 25, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Mine does stinks the entire back yard up in the morning and daytime. Last weekend I went away and before I left sprayed ant killer all around my front porch area truing to cover up any smell out front. the neighbors across the street pickup the newspaper for me and place it by the front door so it does not pile up out front.. Well her kids smoke pot and I DO NOT want them to know I am growing or I am sure my plants will be gone. My rule I live by, no one needs to know I grow!!!


No neighbors to smell my stuff, even the loose horse the other day just wanted some unknown bush and the dry native grasses though it was close to AK47.
Though my neighbor knows I grow mmj, they don't smoke it and I only mentioned it because her 13 year old son feeds my horse when I'm gone and was curious if the kid knew what it was. 
Next year it won't be an issue, the mmj is moving to a different location.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 25, 2014)

Nuggets...


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 25, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> Nuggets...


Very nice..!!


----------



## doubletake (Sep 25, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> Nuggets...


Killing it this year dude!


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks! I'm always trying to out beat the yr before, knowledge is power my friends!!!! I wish I had a better camera I got this strawberry frost x makado that is dripping resin she got so much trich that some bitchass moth try to land on her and got stuck in the resin found it trying to fly off but was stuck like fly paper danknesss!!!


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 25, 2014)

Bluniverse


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 25, 2014)

*Orange Bud* by Dutch Passion


----------



## charles lewis (Sep 25, 2014)

Just woundering. Has anyone experimented with bloom boosters or doubling dosage outside


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 25, 2014)

I've used Humboldt county bloom booster,kool bloom, and budswell all with good results


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 25, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


>


Love Tracy Chapman. I don't thing there is one song of hers that I don't like.. 
Plus she never sold out to the pop crap wagon


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 25, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Love Tracy Chapman. I don't thing there is one song of hers that I don't like..
> Plus she never sold out to the pop crap wagon


I like a lot of different kinds of music. It shows more when I'm drinking.

lol, I have to get my drinking in early so I can take a nap and sober up for security detail.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 25, 2014)

These things always look so much fatter at night. No pun intended ... Soil to hot too looks like


----------



## TWS (Sep 25, 2014)

pic of the day 

see ya early in the am.


----------



## TWS (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Letstrip (Sep 25, 2014)

Anyone got tips for getting 1lb guerilla monsters?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 25, 2014)

just tried some of my master kush, made me laugh, giggle and just relax, best of all took away my back pain . So looking forward to the actual harvest.


----------



## fumble (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeezus! Everyones' grows are looking so effing good! Sorry for not responding to the individual posts...by the time I get done reading I forget where I started to go back and quote. But I have got to say excellent job everyone!!! S'manta, I am so jealous of where you live! OMG what I would do without all these nozy neighbors! lol GB, well just...Jeez man! JJ...stu stu stuttering here! Everyone is growing such spectacular girls! I love them all!


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 26, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Omg ahhhhh that just put a huge smile on my face hahahah
> Nice buddy that's good
> 
> Are any others comin down soon? Or just the seawarp pretty much right now?


ya all are finishing off now so it will be a steady harvest till the end ya the prices have dropped in the last couple years for home grown but ca. weed is still 3200- 4000 lb around here


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 26, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> ya we get 250 a oz and 3200 lb in bulk no problem gone before its dry lol..


Damn.... Here we get 100$ a ounce and 1200-1600 lb. I can get the best indoor for 200 ounce, 3200lb. Need to send mine to the east coast, lol


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 26, 2014)

I picked this bud yesterday off my kandy kush due to being very low on smoke. about a week earlier than i want, 90/10 (cloudy/amber) want 50/50.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Damn.... Here we get 100$ a ounce and 1200-1600 lb. I can get the best indoor for 200 ounce, 3200lb. Need to send mine to the east coast, lol



Why is indoor considered to be so much better then outdoor? I would think the sun would be the best light you could use for growing? I have had people say wow, outdoor looks so much different then indoor... There seems to be a general mindset that indoor is the best, is it really? Other thing that I find funny is some people seem to be more in to how the bud looks and smells instead of the high..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Damn.... Here we get 100$ a ounce and 1200-1600 lb. I can get the best indoor for 200 ounce, 3200lb. *Need to send mine to the east coast*, lol


there are a lot of people in federal prison for trying that...


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 26, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Why is indoor considered to be so much better then outdoor? I would think the sun would be the best light you could use for growing? I have had people say wow, outdoor looks so much different then indoor... There seems to be a general mindset that indoor is the best, is it really? Other thing that I find funny is some people seem to be more in to how the bud looks and smells instead of the high..


Due to being able to control your environment it's much easier to get top quality buds. It's the reason indoor wins all the cannabis cups.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 26, 2014)

fumble said:


> Jeezus! Everyones' grows are looking so effing good! Sorry for not responding to the individual posts...by the time I get done reading I forget where I started to go back and quote. But I have got to say excellent job everyone!!! S'manta, I am so jealous of where you live! OMG what I would do without all these nozy neighbors! lol GB, well just...Jeez man! JJ...stu stu stuttering here! Everyone is growing such spectacular girls! I love them all!



I'm right on board with this post! Hi everyone sorry I've been absent. I've been working insane hours these last few weeks and I'm about 40 pages behind on this thread alone. There's so many beautiful plants being displayed! My plants have been hammered by rain for three days and there's not a damn thing I can do for them. But I have someone going to chop the tops and hang them until I get back, hopefully today! Is it ok to hang with fan leaves for a week?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Due to being able to control your environment it's much easier to get top quality buds. It's the reason indoor wins all the cannabis cups.


I wonder if studies have been done, having people smoke different buds to see what they like best? Not allowing them to see the buds but just smoke the product and see which they like better.. I don't smoke enough to really know if indoor really is better then outdoor..
I guess this goes back to the person in a grocery store buying apples, they are first going to go for the apple that looks the best and if it looks the best it must then be the best..


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 26, 2014)

And just about done. These are coming down this weekend.  
Fireballs Tall
 
 

Unknown Bagseed - Yes I know it has mite bites....


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 26, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> And just about done. These are coming down this weekend.
> Fireballs Tall
> View attachment 3262088
> View attachment 3262090
> ...


Well done ABM-
Great colors, serious "picture of the day" candidate!
TMB-


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 26, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Why is indoor considered to be so much better then outdoor? I would think the sun would be the best light you could use for growing? I have had people say wow, outdoor looks so much different then indoor... There seems to be a general mindset that indoor is the best, is it really? Other thing that I find funny is some people seem to be more in to how the bud looks and smells instead of the high..


I would think it's because of the cleanliness. . Less harsh.... A more functional clear ungroggy high... If someone that has a weak immune system like someone with aids smokes a bud a bird too a shit on , that might get them sick.. indoor is much better if your still trying to function or if you have certain illnesses!


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 26, 2014)

Great Job !! Those look delicious


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 26, 2014)

*What, no fall?*
The weather was 100's last few weeks (105 on Monday 9/15, 103 Tuesday 9/16), 90's early this week. Today it's 60 at 11:00am. I love the cool weather, but it went straight from summer to winter. Predicted lows for tonight is in the 40's, that's a 60 degree swing in about 10-12 days. This should kick those girls into overdrive now.
TMB-
Calling for 80's next week.....perfect!


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 26, 2014)

Here are my western winds (kali mist) from Sagarmatha Seeds. As expected, they flower for a LONG time (about 75-85 days) so they should be ready by Oct 15th.  Had to tie up one cola, and the rest are sagging like some heavy dreadlocks


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 26, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> And just about done. These are coming down this weekend.
> Fireballs Tall
> View attachment 3262088
> View attachment 3262090
> View attachment 3262092


They look scrumptious, ABM.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 26, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> *What, no fall?*
> The weather was 100's last few weeks (105 on Monday 9/15, 103 Tuesday 9/16), 90's early this week. Today it's 60 at 11:00am. I love the cool weather, but it went straight from summer to winter. Predicted lows for tonight is in the 40's, that's a 60 degree swing in about 10-12 days. This should kick those girls into overdrive now.
> TMB-
> Calling for 80's next week.....perfect!


I was cold this morning, cold. It felt heavenly, too.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 26, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> And just about done. These are coming down this weekend.
> Fireballs Tall
> View attachment 3262088
> View attachment 3262090
> ...


looks like it has thrips to


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I would think it's because of the cleanliness. . Less harsh.... A more functional clear ungroggy high... If someone that has a weak immune system like someone with aids smokes a bud a bird shit on it , that might get them sick.. indoor is much better if your still trying to function or if you have certain illnesses!


well with indoors you control direct light, temp, bug control, airflow, co2 ,humidity, ect. optimal conditions equals optimal product when done correctly.


----------



## fumble (Sep 26, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> I'm right on board with this post! Hi everyone sorry I've been absent. I've been working insane hours these last few weeks and I'm about 40 pages behind on this thread alone. There's so many beautiful plants being displayed! My plants have been hammered by rain for three days and there's not a damn thing I can do for them. But I have someone going to chop the tops and hang them until I get back, hopefully today! Is it ok to hang with fan leaves for a week?


I take the big stemmed fans off then hang, but I don't think you have to...


----------



## Dudeness (Sep 26, 2014)

6 day update!!
lost my 5 day update streak with all this wet weather. the ladies managed to stay fairly dry through it all. I did, unfortunately, find my first bit of bud rot. it was incredibly small (one or two calyces and a sugar leaf) so i'm hoping i spotted it before becoming a real issue. the rot was on one measly bottom bud so the loss is negligible. I sprayed it with 3% h2o2 and snipped the stem down to the main branch. fingers crossed. on a positive note, it seems the PM has been slowed down considerably with the cooler temps. 

it looks like a lot of my trichs are starting to go cloudy. I was guessing I had about two weeks or so left. What do you guys think?

now the pics (one is of a bud that takes a little beating form an upper branch. there are a few buds like this. should i be concerned?)


----------



## bleuballz (Sep 26, 2014)

Here's a Blue God with the pistils still pink. : / 
And a Bubba OG


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2014)

Been harvesting. Getting too old for these all night trim sessions!

Got some seeds:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Been harvesting. Getting too old for these all night trim sessions!
> 
> Got some seeds:
> 
> ...


Mo,

Have you sprouted any of your Jurple? Here are two plants from some of the seeds you gave me.. I like the structure, they seem to be more compact and less leggy then some of the others.
I took the first clones off the seedlings today. Glad I only sprouted 12 seeds, this is a lot of work. 
The blue dream x unknow male are very sativaish, narrow leaf and taller then all the other plants.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> And just about done. These are coming down this weekend.
> Fireballs Tall
> View attachment 3262088
> View attachment 3262090
> ...


Pic of the day contender for the mite bite bud


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3262288


I call this the fruit tree row


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> well with indoors you control direct light, temp, bug control, airflow, co2 ,humidity, ect. optimal conditions equals optimal product when done correctly.


I have a jar of indoor now amongst the outdoor....buds look better smell fruity smoke after the original one toke just doesnt cut it like outdoor all the way to the end...in other words outdoor holds its flavour to the last suck where as indoor flavour is gone once the originsl first light up is done


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3262288


DoubleJJ- Your garden Rocks AND you look like Jerry Garcia !! I can imagine you're going to have your hands FULL trimming those plants. Peace and good vibes to you and yours. Oh, awesome dog, btw


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Sep 26, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> I've used Humboldt county bloom booster,kool bloom, and budswell all with good results


when do you start using koolbloom? i'm using liquid KB and Maxibloom right now. half the garden is at 4 or 5 weeks I think? Was thinking about adding it for the next 4 weeks then flushing for the final 2. Most everything should be 10 weeks if not sooner. and did you cut your other notes when you added it?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> DoubleJJ- Your garden Rocks AND you look like Jerry Garcia !! I can imagine you're going to have your hands FULL trimming those plants. Peace and good vibes to you and yours. Oh, awesome dog, btw






That's Diesel....


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3262288


You're looking thinner jj did you lose some weight this summer?


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> That's Diesel....
> View attachment 3262295


That picture is making me itch, trimming without a shirt on.....scratch scratch.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> You're looking thinner jj did you lose some weight this summer?


yes...& still am....


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 26, 2014)

Cookie frost!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 26, 2014)

fumble said:


> I take the big stemmed fans off then hang, but I don't think you have to...


Ya i do too but my help will just be chopping and hanging. i never really have all that much so i usually just trimm them all before i hang


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 26, 2014)

my Master Kush is starting to waddle under the weight of the buds.. I guess its time to tie her up?? You can see Bubba Kush in the background, with names like Bubba and Master I don't want to know what they do at night LOL... Oh wait, they are ladies.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> my Master Kush is starting to waddle under the weight of the buds.. I guess its time to tie her up?? You can see Bubba Kush in the background, with names like Bubba and Master I don't want to know what they do at night LOL... Oh wait, they are ladies. View attachment 3262337


Don't let that fool you...the ladies can be some of the worst...er..ah...best!..
Plants are looking hella sweet..


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 26, 2014)

The question is NOT ... " will the rain hurt the rhubarb?" The question is "will the rain hurt the Pot". Turns out it will, or at least mess it up a little.
We were not quite quick enough with the greenhouse project and the girls got soaked. The tops are so heavy in flower that a bunch of them just could not take the stress of the extra water weight and they are falling all over each other. I have most of the mess cleaned up and I have secured most of the heavy limbs to the wires overhead or stakes. I am feeling a little better after two days of clean up and getting the roof over the babies.

My Pros from Oregon will be here next week to help me trim, thank God, cause I am out of my league with this crop. I do not have a clue how I am going to get all of this processed. I guess that is a good problem and my PRO's from Portland (granddaughter and boy friend) have been trimming every fall in OR for three years and things will get done one way or another.

Here are the latest pics. The girls are looking SWEEEEEEEET.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 26, 2014)

Dr. Treez84 said:


> when do you start using koolbloom? i'm using liquid KB and Maxibloom right now. half the garden is at 4 or 5 weeks I think? Was thinking about adding it for the next 4 weeks then flushing for the final 2. Most everything should be 10 weeks if not sooner. and did you cut your other notes when you added it?


A lot of people would probably disagree with this statement but I've used koolbloom (powder) from 2 weeks on I use a very low dose a teaspoon in a 5 gal with maxsea (my blooming nutes) I wait 15 days later hit em again with another teaspoon w/maxsea then almost at the end 5-6 I hit them with a tablespoon w/ maxsea in a 5 gal bucket thruout even at the end its still a low dose but the resin content is outrageous and the buds always come out rock hard!!! Now I do feed molasses also some of the times when I just feed with maxsea works great just my opinion


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 26, 2014)

fumble said:


> I take the big stemmed fans off then hang, but I don't think you have to...


Have you ever noticed a taste difference from a plant with fan leaves kept on?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Don't let that fool you...the ladies can be some of the worst...er..ah...best!..
> Plants are looking hella sweet..


Wow, thank you. I am very happy since this is really my first grow outside in the ground. I am really looking forward to next spring now that I understand the whole clone and light thing Plus I hope to try some stuff from seed as well. I just have to learn to control myself and not try and grow 100 plants in my little garden..


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 26, 2014)

Update!! buds are getting fat......

Greenhouse overall:











The Big Medjuana






The Little Medjuana: (HUGE nugs) looks like they will fill in to be over a foot long dried. I think both the Medjuana plants should finish by oct 17 (edit: this one was the one the rippers took the entire main stalk off of, making a nice recovery with all the TLC ive been giving it)











The Special Ed is a 10-12 weeker easily another 4-6 weeks left. I will probably have to bring this down at Halloween but id like to let it go to November 7th if i can keep the greenhouse warm enough. should be below freezing everyday by then though....


----------



## codster25 (Sep 26, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> my Master Kush is starting to waddle under the weight of the buds.. I guess its time to tie her up?? You can see Bubba Kush in the background, with names like Bubba and Master I don't want to know what they do at night LOL... Oh wait, they are ladies. View attachment 3262337


LMAO yeah who knows what kind of gay love they would get into if they were males. Zed from Pulp fiction would like that though!


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 26, 2014)

They seem to liKe it in there.ci setup a couple of fans and everything in there is tits.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 26, 2014)

Tis the season  couple blueberry shots along with some drying green crack.


----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Cookie frost! View attachment 3262306



ummmmm.....wait for it !


----------



## fumble (Sep 26, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> Have you ever noticed a taste difference from a plant with fan leaves kept on?


I don't think so. But don't take that for fact...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 27, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> Have you ever noticed a taste difference from a plant with fan leaves kept on?


Its a pain in the ass for final trim, but I think its bomb if you can hang the entire plant. Never ran a side by side test, but man when you do final trim you sure do expose some goodness. I like to cut anything off without sugar, only to maximize final trims quality.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

Shamale buds in the drying rack:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

pic of the day


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 27, 2014)

Good morning... and the beat goes on. Yesterday I measured PUrkle and she is 5' 8" tall. She's grown almost 2' since being transplanted and is about 4 weeks into flowering. I hope she's done by Halloween.
 
I had to cut out a grid from the cage as Bubba's bud got too fat to fit through.


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

she looks great sam.


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2014)

hay looking gooood...I can see the


FLkeys1 said:


> my Master Kush is starting to waddle under the weight of the buds.. I guess its time to tie her up?? You can see Bubba Kush in the background, with names like Bubba and Master I don't want to know what they do at night LOL... Oh wait, they are ladies. View attachment 3262337


 m swaying in a slight breeze tho keep em sturdy


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 27, 2014)

TWS said:


>


Wowwwww...... Bountiful and beautiful, TWS.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Update!! buds are getting fat......
> 
> Greenhouse overall:
> 
> ...


 I think u have done bloody good considering the shit setback with the rippers early on...well done


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 27, 2014)

TWS said:


>



This guy right here... He knows some stuff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2014)

tws............legend


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you guys, I'm humbled but I don't hold a candle to most of you guys. I just wish I could unleash the chains that bind me...... Living in the city, fence height and our piss poor grey area of law.

Thank you.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> Thank you guys, I'm humbled but I don't hold a candle to most of you guys. I just wish I could unleash the chains that bind me...... Living in the city, fence height and our piss poor grey area of law.
> 
> Thank you.


come north young man....


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> Thank you guys, I'm humbled but I don't hold a candle to most of you guys. I just wish I could unleash the chains that bind me...... Living in the city, fence height and our piss poor grey area of law.
> 
> Thank you.


Amen! Brother it's all about location. If I could get out of the city as well and rub elbows with some of you guys under the country sun....... Dangerous! LOL 

I have followed your grows since I have been here. You have no reason to think you aren't one of the OG's here.


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

doublejj said:


> come north young man....


 It's a dream and something im working towards .


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2014)

Come to australia.....when our law changes


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Come to australia.....when our law changes


Dude, your next...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2014)

Im there


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 27, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Amen! Brother it's all about location. If I could get out of the city as well and rub elbows with some of you guys under the country sun....... Dangerous! LOL
> 
> I have followed your grows since I have been here. You have no reason to think you aren't one of the OG's here.



It's true in my opinion you're one of the top growers in the outdoor forum and as I don't really go to any other sub forum I'm just gonna say one of the best on riu.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 27, 2014)

These lady bugs are fuckin lazy !!! I always have to poke them son they can migrate ton the whole plant. WTF


----------



## fumble (Sep 27, 2014)

Loving all the bud porn this morning guys  great way to start my Saturday


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2014)

I heard this noise from the front of the greenhouse & I went around to see what is was...Diesel working out on his own...


----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 27, 2014)

TWS nice, chunky buds nice even canopy you are in for a nice harvest.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2014)

TWS said:


>


The garden is looking awesome bro.
How's that Cherry Pie treating you?..


----------



## shynee mac (Sep 27, 2014)

Patience


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

shynee mac said:


> PatienceView attachment 3262737 View attachment 3262738


 sweetness


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

doublejj said:


> The garden is looking awesome bro.
> How's that Cherry Pie treating you?..


 That's them  If I can get some cooler nights the Purp will come. They are all ready trying too.


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> TWS nice, chunky buds nice even canopy you are in for a nice harvest.


 Thank you. I generally end up with a canopy like that cause I have to keep tying and topping cause of fence height. Because I didn't scrog the side yard the big plants there really shade the east side of the green house.


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

last year's scrog


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Come to australia.....when our law changes




I would just move to Washington or Colorado ?
Australia would be a nice place to be. Costa Rica too.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 27, 2014)

sunrise down east maine this morning


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> sunrise down east maine this morning



You stop it !


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 27, 2014)

Dude tws... last year's scog looks amazing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> You stop it !



haha the fall weather is about to kick in here but today was like summer


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

you have a good life sir


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> That's them  If I can get some cooler nights the Purp will come. They are all ready trying too.


My Cherry Pie has some burgundy leaves, too. Her buds are starting to really chunk up. Our low was 48° last night.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> last year's scrog


Is the yield less with this method and why is this done, for stealth/height reasons?


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

That is one plant. I think it may maximizes space for yield and defently helps with height . It's a lot of fun and a lot of extra work too. That plant would of been an easy 10 ft and was a three level screen . 6 x 6


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

Mrs Fumble motivated me .


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> That is one plant. I think it may maximizes space for yield and defently helps with height . It's a lot of fun and a lot of extra work too. That plant would of been an easy 10 ft and was a three level screen . 6 x 6


Thanks, TWS. That is amazing.


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> That is one plant. I think it may maximizes space for yield and defently helps with height . It's a lot of fun and a lot of extra work too. That plant would of been an easy 10 ft and was a three level screen . 6 x 6


It's more work than it appears....


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

it is. I wish I would of scrogged the Pie but glad I didn't work that hard .


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

Is that the store Thump ?


----------



## thump easy (Sep 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## thump easy (Sep 27, 2014)

hoping to put a few top noch growers in the shelfs no boo boo no swag just quality people and their work speaks louder than anything else..


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

nice ! Im not really good with blue prints but it looks fascinating ....


----------



## thump easy (Sep 27, 2014)

i hope you make it out..


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

oh you know I will...your a stones throw away .


----------



## Clink78 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here was a second report:
> 
> *It was soooooo smoooth  First hit was huge and there was no expansion cough. Wasn't sure I got anything until I blew out a huge cloud. Felt the disembodiment right away but the floor did not fall away. I also did not feel my heart racing or any uncomfortable feelings. It was like a big heavy warm blanket. My lower back stopped hurting and I played my 12 string for about 3 hours and came up with some great new riffs. I was sad when it wore off. Oh - I also made some brownies with milk and sour cream instead of water and cooked them in a jack-o-lantern shape muffin pan I picked up on sale because Halloween is over.
> 
> ...


I bought my malawi seeds a while back after seeing the Big Clone pics. Now I REALLY want to grow them! My northern climate will definitely be a challenge though... here's hoping 2015 will have an unusually hot autumn


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 27, 2014)

doublejj said:


> It's more work than it appears....


I would never attempt to do this.  
TWS, it is a work of art. Great pix, too.


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 27, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 27, 2014)

Fast50 said:


> View attachment 3262793 View attachment 3262788 View attachment 3262786


First picture shows mold/ bud rot.....be careful
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 27, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Did you mount this on your wall?
Bootyful bud and presentation.


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> First picture shows mold/ bud rot.....be careful
> TMB-


 yes sir. perhaps some pillar damage. pick that stuff out.


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


is that agent orange ?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

I am reposting the 2012 season so I can post the pictures lost from broken photobucket links.

*Mohican's 2012 Season*

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

Mo, I have two of my gardenias growing pretty good now but why do my flower buds just turn brown and not open ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

there was a thread last year kind of to the sort of " you know your an outdoor grower when....." and I can't find it ?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

Might be too late in the season now. I just feed them the Gardenia food and they are happy. Are your leaves green and shiny?


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

yes finally green and shiny.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

Then your plant is happy and healthy. As the weather starts getting colder, move it to a warm spot with good sun. It will get ugly over winter but come back in spring with some great flowers. Feed her hard in March with acid loving plant food. I keep putting rusty metal scraps around the base of the plant.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

Here are some plumeria flowers:




and the banana tree:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 27, 2014)

Pshhh this is my plumaria...







Jealous @Mohican ? Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> is that agent orange ?


This is the bubba kush. I'm pulling them a bit early as I've found a few patches of mold. It's really dense

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

It is from caterpillars. You can spray with BT right up until harvest. Unfortunately the BT wont get down inside those dense buds. You can pull open the flowers and try to pick off the caterpillars by hand. But this messes up your flowers and you will never get all of the pillars. I just pull off the dead stuff and keep an eye out for pillars. When you chop you may want to hang the buds outside or in a shed and check for pillars dropping on silk daily for a week. Freaked me out the first time I walked in my shed and right through a bunch of silk!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

Both of my Plumerias looked like that for the first year! Now they are going nuts!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 27, 2014)

Picked the wife up a snack for after dinner.
For all her hard work trimming


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

oh yumm !


----------



## fumble (Sep 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> Mrs Fumble motivated me .


 I am hoping to do something like that again next summer


----------



## fumble (Sep 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here are some plumeria flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got Damn Mo! That plumeria is amazing...almost looks like a painting


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 27, 2014)

So my girls got chopped today. I'm sad that I wasn't there to enjoy the moment but it had to be done. Here's the sorry excuse for harvest pics I got sent lol. Lots of fall colors


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 27, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Picked the wife up a snack for after dinner.
> For all her hard work trimming
> View attachment 3262923


Lobster for dinner and your wife helps you trim...  
But seriously my girls been playing PS3 while I've been trimming the last 4 hrs lol.


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thought it was budrot.. Or somethin from catepillar? Did pull a catepillar off that plant today too. And a rotted or molded bud. Gsc too.. Best lookn one. :waaa:

Nap thirty. (Im warm blooded, nappin in tent. Phone died tryn to post earlier.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I can really see the big leaves on Master Kush going yellow, her life in the last stages of living  look at her compared to Bubba Kush who has another 4-6 weeks of life left. It was really cool here in So. Cal last night so I wonder if that is triggering the color?? Was talking to my next door neighbor yesterday, she asked if we have smelled the skunk?? LOL yep smelling it and saw it the other night in the back yard


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

luv it when the neighbors ask that Q .


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 27, 2014)

WOW, it's like perfect, must have hurt a litle to cut em down?? NOT!!!!





TWS said:


> last year's scrog


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

that frikin plant went til amost Christmas. I was Glad !


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 27, 2014)

two ?'s

1) with the buds being so close together did you get any bud rot?

2) Did that one sprinkler drip water the whole plant?





TWS said:


> That is one plant. I think it may maximizes space for yield and defently helps with height . It's a lot of fun and a lot of extra work too. That plant would of been an easy 10 ft and was a three level screen . 6 x 6


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't remember much on that one. Yes that 360 degree did fine but in the hot months they ran for 30 mins a day twice daily. I think the are 25GPH heads.


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 27, 2014)

OG Kush looking lovely. Greenhouse ready for when that North wind blows. Just waiting (foot tapping), for harvest


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Lobster for dinner and your wife helps you trim...
> But seriously my girls been playing PS3 while I've been trimming the last 4 hrs lol.


She had already made dinner. So we had them for a snack a little later.
She's my best trimmer. Trims even when I don't feel like it and get into the Twisted Tea's


----------



## Dudeness (Sep 27, 2014)

first amber trichs spotted today... thought i'd share with yall.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2014)

@S'Manta heres that pic I told you about.
Last night of the year note the boat if you can find it


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> @S'Manta heres that pic I told you about.
> Last night of the year note the boat if you can find it
> View attachment 3263087


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2014)

Six Months In A Leaky Boat - Split Enz - Live 2006:


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I think u have done bloody good considering the shit setback with the rippers early on...well done


thanks!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

Anyone that does their own vape oil does 50 mil per ounce put in sound about right?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2014)

Here is what cool temps can do:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2014)

The center picture is the Jurple (Purple Jilly).


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is what cool temps can do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome almost black the second pic....you ever do any chillis amongst your other vegies/fruit mo ?


----------



## Laxx_ (Sep 28, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> It's Fireballs (Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Puff) from Breeders Boutique. I got these 2 beauties from 3 freebies they sent with a previous order.


any fireball pics? I've one in flowering n she's short but I can see it's gonna be one big cola..if you've any cheese surprise in flowering I'd love to see em too, I've 2 cheese surprise going (lanky phenos) n one short ass fireball n a few xs


----------



## Joedank (Sep 28, 2014)

CANYONLANDS/NATURAL BRIDGES-
559 AM MDT SUN SEP 28 2014

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR EASTERN UTAH AND WESTERN
COLORADO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

SHOWERS AND STORMS WILL CONTINUE THIS MORNING WITH SOME FLASH
FLOODING CONCERNS REMAINING SO THE FLASH FLOOD WATCH REMAINS IN
EFFECT. IN THE AFTERNOON...UPPER LEVEL SUPPORT AND STRONG SHEAR
WILL CAUSE SOME STRONG THUNDERSTORMS TO FORM...POSSIBLY REACHING
SEVERE CRITERIA WITH WINDS OF 55 TO 60 MPH AND HAIL REACHING HALF-
INCH SIZES AND GREATER. SOME CONVECTION WILL CONTINUE OVERNIGHT.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY

MORE RAINFALL IS EXPECTED MONDAY AS A CLOSED LOW MOVES OVER THE
FORECAST AREA. SNOWFALL IS ALSO POSSIBLE AT HIGHER ELEVATIONS AS
COOLER TEMPERATURES FILTER INTO THE AREA. THE NEXT CHANCE FOR
PRECIPITATION WILL BE ON WEDNESDAY AS A WEAK TROUGH MOVES
OVERHEAD. AGAIN...RAIN IS LIKELY WITH HIGHER ELEVATIONS SEEING
SOME SNOWFALL. NORTHWEST FLOW THEN SETS


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> @S'Manta heres that pic I told you about.
> Last night of the year note the boat if you can find it
> View attachment 3263087


Beautiful, Ruby. Boat in lower left hand corner? Maybe one day I'll go back to Australia.... If you don't get your arse to next years BBQ.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Beautiful, Ruby. Boat in lower left hand corner? Maybe one day I'll go back to Australia.... If you don't get your arse to next years BBQ.


Maybe I just wont go to one so u have to come over to aust


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Maybe I just wont go to one so u have to come over to aust


When I can walk down the beach smoking a spliff.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

Did you know there is a Toke n' Talk on FB? Stole this.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 28, 2014)

P. Berry said:


> OG Kush looking lovely. Greenhouse ready for when that North wind blows. Just waiting (foot tapping), for harvestView attachment 3263050


Are they sativa? I don't see any real big buds yet? Or are they just late bloomer


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The center picture is the Jurple (Purple Jilly).


I like it!! Very cool looking.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Did you know there is a Toke n' Talk on FB? Stole this.
> View attachment 3263253


FB just wasnt for me lol....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> When I can walk down the beach smoking a spliff.


I do...nothing better than walking ankle deep in the water smoking a doobie


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> FB just wasnt for me lol....


I am ambivalent, myself.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I am ambivalent, myself.


Im well versed in words but I might have to google that word its got me scattered.....hows the AK handling the end of season


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

Ambivalent... Hot and cold feelings.

AK47..... Humming along to the finish.


----------



## ISK (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm down to just the one plant in dirt..... the two hempy's have been harvested and jarred and turned out quite well, or at least I'm very pleased with them. 

I always feel a bit humble to post here as there are so many serious growers that are miles ahead of me, but I always receive positive feedback, which is well appreciated. 

cheers


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

IT'S RAINING


----------



## TWS (Sep 28, 2014)

Yesterday's

Pic of the day


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

TWS said:


> Yesterday's
> 
> Pic of the day


Ruby will be so happy....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 28, 2014)

ISK said:


> I'm down to just the one plant in dirt..... the two hempy's have been harvested and jarred and turned out quite well, or at least I'm very pleased with them.
> 
> I always feel a bit humble to post here as there are so many serious growers that are miles ahead of me, but I always receive positive feedback, which is well appreciated.
> 
> ...



I know how you feel, my two little plants in the ground seem so insignificant compared to others on here but that is what I like about RIU most people on here don't rip you apart because they have more plants or are better at growing then others.. I have learned a lot from people on here and I hope that I have been able to help a few people out as well..


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Are they sativa? I don't see any real big buds yet? Or are they just late bloomer


The Northern Lights is the slow poke, but they are coming on now. The greenhouse should help.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

Had I not caged Purple OG/Unk Sativa her side arms would have either sunk to the ground or broken in our short but heavy shower. 
Thank you guys/gal for posting pictures of caged mmj. 
Every one of her side arms is being supported by the cage.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 28, 2014)

P. Berry said:


> The Northern Lights is the slow poke, but they are coming on now. The greenhouse should help.


That explains why I am not seeing big buds.. interesting how some strains flower so soon and yet others are so late..


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> IT'S RAINING
> View attachment 3263261



That area down here needs it bad sam. It's like a wasteland down there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## n3fta (Sep 28, 2014)

Looking good guys. It's incredible to see this many people sharing their work in one place. I've browsed a few other forums but always find my way back to RIU. I haven't been very active but spend a lot of time here soaking up info and looking for my next strain.

Just finished my first sample of some Sour Diesel. As expected the taste and smell were wonderful. Have some Kush and GDP crosses out as well, I'll post up a a few pics after my next trip out.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> That area down here needs it bad sam. It's like a wasteland down there.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I wholeheartedly agree. 
Bring on the rain.


----------



## doubletake (Sep 28, 2014)

Fast50 said:


> View attachment 3262823 Thought it was budrot.. Or somethin from catepillar? Did pull a catepillar off that plant today too. And a rotted or molded bud. Gsc too.. Best lookn one. :waaa:
> 
> Nap thirty. (Im warm blooded, nappin in tent. Phone died tryn to post earlier.


Ya man budrot it happens from moisture and the catipillars accelerate it, just pluck out what u can it spreads quick.
And make sure ur drying room is nice and well ventilated I hung some up and it kept spreading so I had to move from a closet to a bedroom. (Less moisture in the room)


----------



## doubletake (Sep 28, 2014)

Dry dry dry! Ha


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Dry dry dry! Ha
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263301 View attachment 3263303 View attachment 3263305


How self rewarding this feels. Time to pat yourself on the back, job well done!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 28, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Dry dry dry! Ha
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263301 View attachment 3263303 View attachment 3263305


Must smell nice in there!
TMB-


----------



## ISK (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> How self rewarding this feels. Time to pat yourself on the back, job well done!!


to quote the Garden Boss from last year.."it's not over until I'm sitting on the beach with sand in-between my toes"

I wait until it's in the jars with a stable 62% RH, then I can say it's a done deal.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

ISK said:


> to quote the Garden Boss from last year.."it's not over until I'm sitting on the beach with sand in-between my toes"
> 
> I wait until it's in the jars with a stable 62% RH, then I can say it's a done deal.


This is my first year growing and this final stretch is soooo stressful.... Once the last plant is chopped and hanging I will consider it a job well done. 
I may change my opinion next year, it is a woman's prerogative, but this year once that last plant is out of harms way, I can relax.


----------



## doubletake (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> This is my first year growing and this final stretch is soooo stressful.... Once the last plant is chopped and hanging I will consider it a job well done.
> I may change my opinion next year, it is a woman's prerogative, but this year once that last plant is out of harms way, I can relax.


Ya once it's all inside ur pretty much good. my dress levels have gone way down knowing I atleast got a good amount in

Thanks guys house Defenetly stinks!
(ThTs the tops off two so still a while before it's all inside)


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Ya once it's all inside ur pretty much good. my dress levels have gone way down knowing I atleast got a good amount in
> 
> Thanks guys house Defenetly stinks!
> (ThTs the tops off two so still a while before it's all inside)


DT, I think I already have enough for a year, so I've relaxed a little, but I can't wait to see how they all look finishing. It will teach me so much for my second year growing.  
Our vigil ...continues.


----------



## charles lewis (Sep 28, 2014)

For everyone with large amounts, how are you curing and burping if at all? Are you using those humidity cubes and big bags?


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> That explains why I am not seeing big buds.. interesting how some strains flower so soon and yet others are so late..


Live and learn, if I grow NL next year I might put up some black out curtains to get her started earlier. Although from the look of them now the buds are going to be huge maybe "love u longtime" is a good thing.
 
If the branches fill in all the bud sites she will be magnificent. 

Seeds again for me next year, for sure. I like knowing for sure what I have. Now if I can just keep everything sorted out in the drying room.
Ready to go.


----------



## charface (Sep 28, 2014)

The end is near for some and others done been ended


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 28, 2014)

Taken with iphone and 30x microscope. Point is some trichs are turning dark dark purplefrom the base on the leaves (sugar trim) looks more like a disease than "purp" for sure. Watchin and learnin.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

TWS said:


> Yesterday's
> 
> Pic of the day


I will take that as a nice honour lol....no bud in the pic but never the less smoking a joint while kicking back watching that scenery after a days fishing...ahhh life is gd


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I know how you feel, my two little plants in the ground seem so insignificant compared to others on here but that is what I like about RIU most people on here don't rip you apart because they have more plants or are better at growing then others.. I have learned a lot from people on here and I hope that I have been able to help a few people out as well..


I feel the same to but only being reasonably new to riu for a year I have learnt so much in our "off" season that im sure I can get some quality growing now.one example : I prepped my soil a month ago and have had it cooking if u like in the hole yesterday when I turned it over it had fresh worms all thru it.Gotta be a gd thing right ?
I havnt seen worms in my dirt ever....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 28, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Dry dry dry! Ha
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263301 View attachment 3263303 View attachment 3263305



Hang some red balls on there and it will look like Christmas .


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> This is my first year growing and this final stretch is soooo stressful.... Once the last plant is chopped and hanging I will consider it a job well done.
> I may change my opinion next year, it is a woman's prerogative, but this year once that last plant is out of harms way, I can relax.


Wow, killer job for your first year of growing. I am very impressed by your plants and yield.. Look forward to watching your next year grow..


----------



## fumble (Sep 28, 2014)

didn't work


----------



## fumble (Sep 28, 2014)

trying to photobucket lol


----------



## fumble (Sep 28, 2014)

oh well


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I feel the same to but only being reasonably new to riu for a year I have learnt so much in our "off" season that im sure I can get some quality growing now.one example : I prepped my soil a month ago and have had it cooking if u like in the hole yesterday when I turned it over it had fresh worms all thru it.Gotta be a gd thing right ?
> I havnt seen worms in my dirt ever....


My girls have been raised on critter shit ( literally ). Bunny poop, bat guano, fish fertilizer, and worm castings. I put in some egg shells, coffee grounds and some Epsom salt, just because. And then .... WA ....LA ... Wonderfulness.View attachment 3263524


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

fumble said:


> oh well


@fumble .. do you want to send them to me to post for you?


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh! Yum.....I am getting so excited, I damn near wet myself.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Wouldnt be nice to go to the Wendy's drive through and order a FROSTY


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 28, 2014)

The girls were all ready for their closeups. Can you say "GLAMOR SHOT"?


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Wouldnt be nice to go to the Wendy's drive through and order a FROSTY
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263544


Looking fine. Are you taking pics with a smart phone. I have only been using my iPhone. I guess I should get the real camera out and see if I can get some better pics. Your pic is lovely yumminess.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow bubba kush has a totally different flower structure then Master kush.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 28, 2014)

P. Berry said:


> Looking fine. Are you taking pics with a smart phone. I have only been using my iPhone. I guess I should get the real camera out and see if I can get some better pics. Your pic is lovely yumminess.


I have been taking them with my iPhone and I pad.. Pretty sure my digital camera is so old that the iPhone has better res.. LOL
I use the edit feature to crop the close up out of the original


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 28, 2014)

Harvested a plant today. Not sure what it is, I got it from a good friends dad who's been growing outdoors for about 30 yrs. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Harvested a plant today. Not sure what it is, I got it from a good friends dad who's been growing outdoors for about 30 yrs. Can't wait to try it.


It's probably an excellent high. Those old dudes usually keep some kick ass strains around


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 28, 2014)

Woke up to calyxes starting to swell, hairs receding and major resin production, plus a crapton of leaves on the ground, The medjuana has hit its final stage and its time to cut the nutes a week earlier than i thought. The Special Ed will still get Bloom for another 3 weeks yet.
Medjuana, dont be thrown off these ones fade fast, i finish in 50 days indoors.


























6 foot ladder


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

I bought a new grinder and I really like this one. It come in 4 pieces that are unscrewable and I am unsure what one of the pieces is used for. It is the level with the fine mesh screen. Is it a multi use grinder so if I decide to get some coke I can grind it then fine screen it?   jk.
Here is my new toy. The screen is in the lower right corner.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2014)

Little update since last week, awesome purple buds mixed in due to some frost and trimming. Enjoy 

happy smoking


----------



## charface (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I bought a new grinder and I really like this one. It come in 4 pieces that are unscrewable and I am unsure what one of the pieces is used for. It is the level with the fine mesh screen. Is it a multi use grinder so if I decide to get some coke I can grind it then fine screen it?   jk.
> Here is my new toy. The screen is in the lower right corner.
> View attachment 3263618 View attachment 3263619


My handle broke off so i removed the cutter, smeared jb weld on the inside of the top clear portion and stuck the cutter back in.
At least a year ago.
it will outlive us also.
it does require wrist power though.
call it strength n conditioning.
Then reward yourself wit weeds


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

charface said:


> My handle broke off so i removed the cutter, smeared jb weld on the inside of the top clear portion and stuck the cutter back in.
> At least a year ago.
> it will outlive us also.
> it does require wrist power though.
> ...


Huh????
My handle is fine, what's the screen for?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> LOL I remember the 80's I don't think I ever went to a party that did not have some heavy snow flurries -). When your day is done and you want to ride on...


I guess nobody knows what the screen is for.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's a grinder I've had for a few years ....$1.00 at Thrift Town second hand store...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Here's a grinder I've had for a few years ....$1.00 at Thrift Town second hand store...
> View attachment 3263647
> View attachment 3263648
> View attachment 3263649


What was that contraption originally meant to grind?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> What was that contraption originally meant to grind?


 im gonna go get my grinder n take a pic so naa naa....
lol I got told what does sift thru the screen over time is akin to hash etc....dunno wether that is bullshit or not tho


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> What was that contraption originally meant to grind?


Nuts....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> im gonna go get my grinder n take a pic so naa naa....
> lol I got told what does sift thru the screen over time is akin to hash etc....dunno wether that is bullshit or not tho


I wonder how much time it takes to collect some hash?
Thanks, Ruby, it may be bullshit but it is an answer.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Nuts....


Amazing. As long as it works.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Amazing. As long as it works.


It's actually my second one, I wore one out years ago....looked at thrift stores for a couple months & Bingo..$1.00!....lol
It looked un-used when I bought it, that's all hash lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

im not even trying to tell the truth here jj cos I got no frikkin idea wat the screen is for ...crikey


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

I got my first grinder a couple of years ago at a dispensary in Sherman Oaks as a gift. I now have 4 but this new one is my favorite, so far. 
I was doing it the old fashioned way, my fingers.


----------



## charface (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Huh????
> My handle is fine, what's the screen for?


As you grind it will allow trichromes to fall through the screen to the bottom.
Then after a lot of grings you will have a nice kief pile in the bottom tray


----------



## charface (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I got my first grinder a couple of years ago at a dispensary in Sherman Oaks as a gift. I now have 4 but this new one is my favorite, so far.
> I was doing it the old fashioned way, my fingers.


I actually prefer tiny scissors.
Just stuck in my ways


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> im not even trying to tell the truth here jj cos I got no frikkin idea wat the screen is for ...crikey


Your answer makes me feel younger.


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 28, 2014)

charface said:


> As you grind it will allow trichromes to fall through the screen to the bottom.
> Then after a lot of grings you will have a nice kief pile in the bottom tray


^^^^ this, if your like me your screen will clog up in like a month and then be useless unless you wanna clean it.  I also like they style @S'Manta they work well.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

It's to collect the crystals that fall through. Yes hash.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Nuts....


Geeze...they want $12 for a new nut grinder 
...http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221391958318


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> ^^^^ this, if your like me your screen will clog up in like a month and then be useless unless you wanna clean it.  I also like they style @S'Manta they work well.


I've been leaving out the screen and it would seem logical that the trichs/hash/keif will collect in the bottom level and be rolled into my joints.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

is there a thread just for everyone to display their grinders lol


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3263670
> is there a thread just for everyone to display their grinders lol


That looks like chips from a casino.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

This staying up all night doing security is getting old.

Next year I'm going to buy a bunch of electrical insulators and electrify the outer walls of my greenhouse.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I've been leaving out the screen and it would seem logical that the trichs/hash/keif will collect in the bottom level and be rolled into my joints.


 have a look at my thumbnail pic sam that's the stuff on the screen im talking about...believe it or not im 41 and only got this as my first grinder 1 month ago ...I kid you not ive never been a mull it up smoker its always been nugs in the bong...but then again ive never vaped till this year either


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> That looks like chips from a casino.


 $5 on ebay little small but can get bigger the same


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

JJ bro hit me up with a gd road music album to download ...im heading back tonite : (


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Geeze...they want $12 for a new nut grinder
> ...http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221391958318


 wouldn't be grinding my nuts for anything less than 100 grand


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

Mine was 10 bux at the smoke store.
I got a free pack of rolling papers and a lighter.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> JJ bro hit me up with a gd road music album to download ...im heading back tonite : (


 Have you had 5 days off already?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Have you had 5 days off already?


Ive got to go back early this one....got to work tomorrow its worth a grand for 12 hrs cant afford to knock that back.Had my bender the first two days but my gym session this morning told me that lifestyle is catching me fast


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> wouldn't be grinding my nuts for anything less than 100 grand


I actually thought jj was calling me NUTS before ...too funny


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive got to go back early this one....got to work tomorrow its worth a grand for 12 hrs cant afford to knock that back.Had my bender the first two days but my gym session this morning told me that lifestyle is catching me fast


It's easier to stay in shape than to get in shape.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

Right between my shoulder blades is killing me from sitting up in bed watching these monitors. 
I'd be better off to pull my lazy boy recliner out on the porch and grab some blankets.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Right between my shoulder blades is killing me from sitting up in bed watching these monitors.
> I'd be better off to pull my lazy boy recliner out on the porch and grab some blankets.


U smoke while on security ?


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

No, I'd end up falling asleep.


----------



## charface (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3263670
> is there a thread just for everyone to display their grinders lol


 
Shitty handle broke.
that is jb weld in the clear window.
 
Cutter jb welded back in
 
Viola. Your weed will not break this hillbilly
grinder


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> JJ bro hit me up with a gd road music album to download ...im heading back tonite : (


Ah I'm an oldie guy Ruby...you know, Grandpaw music lol...maybe something from Steppenwolf...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> No, I'd end up falling asleep.


 yeah I would never fall asleep on the smoke if on security but I sure as hell would lose that mongrel in me heart if I had to fire up on rippers.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

charface said:


> View attachment 3263683
> Shitty handle broke.
> that is jb weld in the clear window.
> View attachment 3263684
> ...


 Strong.....!!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Ah I'm an oldie guy Ruby...you know, Grandpaw music lol...maybe something from Steppenwolf...


The soundtrack from Easy Rider is bitchen.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL17C87E00FC521019


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2014)

Or Eric Burdon......


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

This is one of my faves.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Or Eric Burdon......


Such a sexy song.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

Loved that show.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2014)

I love smoking during night watch. It calms me and the dogs down. I think they pick up on my worries.
But I'm also a thc junkie, my tolerance is just ridiculous.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

bit of topic here but this is a shot during last years south hemis grow....for the life of me I cant tell why at about this stage (few days later) I spotted a few nannas and it more or less ended up a female hermie on me.What I want to ask is is that what a normal female hermie would do by not throwing nannas out till a couple weeks into flower or did I get some other bastards pollen from over the fence somewhere ?...I know a guy about 300 m away had a hermie plant as well at the same time but his was clone that went shit mine was seed and healthy all the way though.Sorry TWS just looking for advice on this thread cos its the main one for me


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

Great the wind is picking up. Now every noise I hear im going to be at the window.

Maybe I should be smoking..!!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> bit of topic here but this is a shot during last years south hemis grow....for the life of me I cant tell why at about this stage (few days later) I spotted a few nannas and it more or less ended up a female hermie on me.What I want to ask is is that what a normal female hermie would do by not throwing nannas out till a couple weeks into flower or did I get some other bastards pollen from over the fence somewhere ?...I know a guy about 300 m away had a hermie plant as well at the same time but his was clone that went shit mine was seed and healthy all the way though.Sorry TWS just looking for advice on this thread cos its the main one for meView attachment 3263687


Was it bag seed?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Great the wind is picking up. Now every noise I hear im going to be at the window.
> 
> Maybe I shou be smoking..!!


The dogs started freaking out mid bong hit on me 
Damn rabbits giving false alarms all night


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I love smoking during night watch. It calms me and the dogs down. I think they pick up on my worries.
> But I'm also a thc junkie, my tolerance is just ridiculous.


Hilde takes the first watch, then she wakes me up for my turn. I smoke from the minute I wake up cause I call a friend in Rhode Island who is up at 2 am my time and we talk for hours. It is almost like a party.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Was it bag seed?


 yep it sure was,never seen a nanna till about 2.5 weeks of flower then I tried to pick em off but it was hard to keep at it as I work away for days at a time.This year im only running fem seeds ive ordered


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Was it bag seed?


 I also had mites ,trimmed a lot of leaf of at one stage because of it


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> yep it sure was,never seen a nanna till about 2.5 weeks of flower then I tried to pick em off but it was hard to keep at it as I work away for days at a time.This year im only running fem seeds ive ordered


I believe it's normal for a hermie prone plant to show when it starts going into flower.

Reason I asked if it was bag seed. If a plant hermies and pollinates itself, it's more prone to do it again.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

If you use those seeds that is.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Or Eric Burdon......


 I love the five finger death punch version of this song.....watch this thru at about 2 mins it hits its straps jj..I like working bag to this music


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> If you use those seeds that is.


 yep im with ya ....I wont be using those seeds again at all even tho I did keep about 3 dozen of the best looking ones in case one day I try to run again but I doubt it


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I also had mites ,trimmed a lot of leaf of at one stage because of itView attachment 3263695


Shock can cause a plant to hermie too.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

If you get bored on night patrol the ASP Pro France, surfing, may be on if the swell holds. Starts at 10:30 pm, pdt.
Kelly Slater is going for his 12th World Title at 41 years old.  
http://www.aspworldtour.com/events/2014/mct/713/quiksilver-pro-france/forecast


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 28, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Great the wind is picking up. Now every noise I hear im going to be at the window.
> 
> Maybe I should be smoking..!!


 I get too paranoid to smoke this time of year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I get too paranoid to smoke this time of year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Really? At all or just at night?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> If you use those seeds that is.


 im thinking I either put it into shock somehow or had pollen from elsewhere make its way to mine...cheers mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> If you get bored on night patrol the ASP Pro France, surfing, may be on if the swell holds. Starts at 10:30 pm, pdt.
> Kelly Slater is going for his 12th World Title at 41 years old.
> http://www.aspworldtour.com/events/2014/mct/713/quiksilver-pro-france/forecast


 Kelly slater...legend.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Really? At all or just at night?


Really it all depends bit especially at night. ... The camera help curb the paranoia ... wait or do they make it worse? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Really it all depends bit especially at night. ... The camera help curb the paranoia ... wait or do they make it worse?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Lol...... you nut.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Really it all depends bit especially at night. ... The camera help curb the paranoia ... wait or do they make it worse?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


 I find if im looking to hard to see something I want to stop ill start seeing shit and then be like...babe did you see that?shes like no hun nothing is there...im like fuk man ur blind..thats when it turns into an argument and the last thing I see is her nice arse walking away from me


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I love the five finger death punch version of this song.....watch this thru at about 2 mins it hits its straps jj..I like working bag to this music


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 28, 2014)

It's strange but the weed helps calm me ... until it makes me paranoid. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> View attachment 3263703


 America land of the no helmets on hogs country.......not like mine at all


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I find if im looking to hard to see something I want to stop ill start seeing shit and then be like...babe did you see that?shes like no hun nothing is there...im like fuk man ur blind..thats when it turns into an argument and the last thing I see is her nice arse walking away from me


Sounds familure.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> America land of the no helmets on hogs country.......not like mine at all


Not anymore. Big brother sez helmets required.


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 28, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> U smoke while on security ?


Got pot cream?


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

Don't forget big trucks.

(Picture removed)


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Not anymore. Big brother sez helmets required.


Not in Maine.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Not in Maine.


thank god there are a few states left without helmet laws...as us Boomers hit retirement age were gonna need a steady supply of replacement organs, & motorcycle riders are some of the best donors..


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

Lmao...!!

Population control at its finest.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 28, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Not in Maine.


Cali just seems to want to control everything about our lives.. Tired of it..

But I guess we can't go back to the fun days of being free and happy LOL


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Cali just seems to want to control everything about our lives.. Tired of it..


Cali is not the only state with a helmet law.....how about seatbelt law?...


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 28, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Cali just seems to want to control everything about our lives.. Tired of it..


Oh believe me they have tried for years. It's a loosing battle.

We do have seat belt law.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2014)

P. Berry said:


> Got pot cream?


Nup lol never heard of it


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2014)

Ive seen wat happened to a mate because he wasnt wearing a searbelt...im all for the seatbelt law where I live


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 29, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Nup lol never heard of it


I make a wicked pot cream with hash oil and other essential oils, my 87 year old mother uses it for leg pain and she loves it, she always gets panicky when she is running out. I make it for my collective and everybody raves about it.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 29, 2014)

P. Berry said:


> I make a wicked pot cream with hash oil and other essential oils, my 87 year old mother uses it for leg pain and she loves it, she always gets panicky when she is running out. I make it for my collective and everybody raves about it.


You must share the recipe please. I have aches and pain from playing football and an active youth. I hear about these creams, but I never find a nice recipe for them. This old hippie chick made these herbal pads that I would apply to my aches and pains, but she's moved and no more pads.
Hoping you can share....
TMB-


----------



## CaretakerDad (Sep 29, 2014)

How about some bud porn to get this thread back on track?

Grape Ape


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 29, 2014)

This girls gunna be frosty!! I have one clone I'm struggling to keep alive .. so far so good!!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 29, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> How about some bud porn to get this thread back on track?
> 
> Grape Ape
> 
> View attachment 3263774 View attachment 3263776



Yummy


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 29, 2014)

Looking good guys! Nice and Stickyyyy! I'm off on my rounds... round and round the garden... with my bucket of string, scissors and stakes... fixing shit... that be flopping over under heavy buds of gloriousness coz its frickin rainin' in Spain! who'da'thunk'it..... xxmissxx


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't agree with any law that forces safety on a consenting adult.
Children under 18, yes, should be wearing safety devices.
Over 18, and mentally challenged, should to. 
It's a parents job to protect a child till thier old enough to make thier own decisions.

I'm not saying it's wise to not wear a helmet or a seatbelt. I just don't believe our government has the right to force safety restraints or helmets on a consenting adult.

Especially with 7 billion people in the world.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2014)

P. Berry said:


> I make a wicked pot cream with hash oil and other essential oils, my 87 year old mother uses it for leg pain and she loves it, she always gets panicky when she is running out. I make it for my collective and everybody raves about it.


Sounds like u know your stuff well done


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> How about some bud porn to get this thread back on track?
> 
> Grape Ape
> 
> View attachment 3263774 View attachment 3263776


Awesome colours !!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Re: clones.. Two weekends ago went to our jeep club event, installation dinner of new board members and we make it a weekend event and take our motor homes to a local park.. At that time I had six clones and can't leave them home alone because they will dry out and die.. I took them out of my dome that has a heat pad to keep them warm and to help speed up rooting. Funny thing happen that weekend, they rooted and roots were growing better. So I have unplugged the heat pad and will see if the good results keep happening.
Other highlight of the weekend was drunken mixture golf 





mr sunshine said:


> This girls gunna be frosty!! I have one clone I'm struggling to keep alive .. so far so good!!View attachment 3263780
> View attachment 3263781
> View attachment 3263782


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

MaiNiaK42]
[ATTACH=full]3263774[/ATTACH] [ATTACH=full]3263776[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="mr sunshine said:


> This girls gunna be frosty!! I have one clone I'm struggling to keep alive .. so far so good!!View attachment 3263780
> View attachment 3263781
> View attachment 3263782


Sunshine, looking good.
Good luck with the clone.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 29, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> It's probably an excellent high. Those old dudes usually keep some kick ass strains around


everything I have had of his has rocked so far, but first time to grow any of it. My house smells like a skunk took up residency. Puts a smile of my face every whiff.


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 29, 2014)

P. Berry said:


> I make a wicked pot cream with hash oil and other essential oils, my 87 year old mother uses it for leg pain and she loves it, she always gets panicky when she is running out. I make it for my collective and everybody raves about it.


Harbor side used to sell this weed infused tiger balm... I wish they still did.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 29, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I don't agree with any law that forces safety on a consenting adult.
> Children under 18, yes, should be wearing safety devices.
> Over 18, and mentally challenged, should to.
> It's a parents job to protect a child till thier old enough to make thier own decisions.
> ...


It's a human job to protect other humans. Made possible most human accomplishments, such as the modern 1st world States.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Harvested a plant today. Not sure what it is, I got it from a good friends dad who's been growing outdoors for about 30 yrs. Can't wait to try it.


I grew up in Oregon and one neighbor had what he called skunk weed back in late 70's. It was a fat leaf indica that got as tall as 10 foot.. He was selling it for $45.00 a 1/8 back then that was a lot of money.. I remember he gave me some for free and it smelled so much even in a sealed Baggie I could not keep it in my room for fear my mom would find it.. I think I kept it in my greenhouse in the back yard.. Two hits and you were gone!! I so wish I could get clones of that now  the neighbor made enough money off that one plant to take his family of five to Hawaii


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 29, 2014)

Laxx_ said:


> any fireball pics? I've one in flowering n she's short but I can see it's gonna be one big cola..if you've any cheese surprise in flowering I'd love to see em too, I've 2 cheese surprise going (lanky phenos) n one short ass fireball n a few xs


I have quite a few Fireball pics in the Breeders Boutique thread.
Here is the Fireballs short right before chop.
 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/breeders-boutique.591037/page-62#post-10922333

I had some Cheese Surprise pics but they were lost in the site upgrade.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Huh????
> My handle is fine, what's the screen for?


the screen is to collect keif that will drop thru screen to the collection cup below as you grind. The bud will rest on the screen after cutting.


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2014)

I


S'Manta said:


> Huh????
> My handle is fine, what's the screen for?


 believe the screen is a kief catcher...you should end up with kief in the portion below it


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> You must share the recipe please. I have aches and pain from playing football and an active youth. I hear about these creams, but I never find a nice recipe for them. This old hippie chick made these herbal pads that I would apply to my aches and pains, but she's moved and no more pads.
> Hoping you can share....
> TMB-


Simple recipe for " pot cream " : 2 Cups unsented lotion base (I use beeswax base from Brambleberry, but u can use any kind of good lotion). 2 T cannabis oil (I make my own with popcorn buds and sugar leaf and everclear, u can find recipes all over the internet, I use the one with frozen dried canna and frozen everclear 190 proof. But I evaporate until I have 1/4 of my starting wash. You can use the recipe for Rick Simpson oil, just don't render it down so far or use less. ) 1/4 t tea tree essential oil. 1/4 copiba essential oil. 1/4 t peppermint essential oil. 1/4 t cinnimon essential oil. 1/4 frankincense essential oil. A couple of drops of sandalwood essential ( just cause I love the way it smells ). Mix it all up and wa-la all better.


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 29, 2014)

Back to show and tell. I harvested my first buds this morning. Not by choice. The branch broke in last week's heavy rain and she just wouldn't heal up. So... Chop chop. 5 g wet bud . 5 g sugar leaf.

And some bud porn.


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 29, 2014)

P. Berry said:


> Simple recipe for " pot cream " : 2 Cups unsented lotion base (I use beeswax base from Brambleberry, but u can use any kind of good lotion). 2 T cannabis oil (I make my own with popcorn buds and sugar leaf and everclear, u can find recipes all over the internet, I use the one with frozen dried canna and frozen everclear 190 proof. But I evaporate until I have 1/4 of my starting wash. You can use the recipe for Rick Simpson oil, just don't render it down so far or use less. ) 1/4 t tea tree essential oil. 1/4 copiba essential oil. 1/4 t peppermint essential oil. 1/4 t cinnimon essential oil. 1/4 frankincense essential oil. A couple of drops of sandalwood essential ( just cause I love the way it smells ). Mix it all up and wa-la all better.View attachment 3263878


That sounds really nice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 29, 2014)

Marion Berry
Nuggs had a question about his Marion Berry and asked me about mine. So here's a couple pictures of the Marion Berry and the "homeless camp" the girls are under. We had 1.12" of rain over the weekend.
TMB-


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Marion Berry
> Nuggs had a question about his Marion Berry and asked me about mine. So here's a couple pictures of the Marion Berry and the "homeless camp" the girls are under.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3263903
> View attachment 3263902 View attachment 3263904 View attachment 3263905



Dude I love your setup... one day you're gonna let me come visit ;p 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 29, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Dude I love your setup... one day you're gonna let me come visit ;p


Any time NWOOTEN, any time.
TMB-


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Welcome to the trichome forest


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

fumble said:


> I
> 
> believe the screen is a kief catcher...you should end up with kief in the portion below it


I'll bring it to the BBQ and y'all can explain why I'd want kief which I am now going to google cause I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

Cashmere Kush is getting purple with our cold nights....and maybe it's in her genetics?


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'll bring it to the BBQ and y'all can explain why I'd want kief which I am now going to google cause I'm not sure what it is.


You want it so you can put it on top of your bowls for that extra kick!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> You want it so you can put it on top of your bowls for that extra kick!
> View attachment 3264006


I'm putting the screen back in..thank you fumble & ABM for the schooling.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 29, 2014)

Anytime!


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'll bring it to the BBQ and y'all can explain why I'd want kief which I am now going to google cause I'm not sure what it is.


*TMB's explanation of "Grinder Kief"*
Kief is the trichome that become detached from the bud when grinding your weed. They're so small (trichome heads) they fall through that screen in your grinder to collect. Once you've collected enough kief, do as ABM describes, top off your bowl with it, or sprinkle on your joints for that extra kick.
Trichombs are what we're trying to develop when growing MJ. That's what contains the active ingredients that medicates us. When you hear weed as described as 24% THC this means that 24% of that bud weight is THC the major active ingredient in MJ......I think....LOL. That's why growers are always looking for high THC% MJ.

Hope your not more confused.\
TMB-


----------



## Cannabidude (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm putting the screen back in..thank you fumble & ABM for the schooling.


I take my screens out just because they clog so often, but evryones milage varies. If you want any amount worth having make some dry ice hash, or just thrown some bottom nugs in a cup, cover with panty hose and shake onto a clean surface. Youll get more in ten minutes this way than in ten months of grinding it. To me the screens just seen like a way of time.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> *TMB's explanation of "Grinder Kief"*
> Kief is the trichombs that become detached from the bud when grinding your weed. They're so small (tricomb heads) they fall through that screen in your grinder to collect. Once you've collected enough kief, do as ABM describes, top off your bowl with it, or sprinkle on your joints for that extra kick.
> Trichombs is what we're trying to develop when growing MJ. That's what contains the active ingredients that medicates us. When you hear weed as described as 24% THC this means that 24% of that bud weight is THC the major active ingredient in MJ......I think....LOL. That's why growers are always looking for high THC% MJ.
> 
> ...


Yes, no....oh...I'm so confused.  
No, I get it and will really get it when I see kief in that lower chamber.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Cashmere Kush is getting purple with our cold nights....and maybe it's in her genetics?
> View attachment 3264005


That is pretty....you can tell she's gonna taste sweet...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> I take my screens out just because they clog so often, but evryones milage varies. If you want any amount worth having make some dry ice hash, or just thrown some bottom nugs in a cup, cover with panty hose and shake onto a clean surface. Youll get more in ten minutes this way than in ten months of grinding it. To me the screens just seen like a way of time.


If/when I get disenchanted gleaning kief and the screen gets gunky maybe I'll take it out, again.  
I gotta try it.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

I have the same one in black!












Kief is yummy 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2014)

P. Berry said:


> Simple recipe for " pot cream " : 2 Cups unsented lotion base (I use beeswax base from Brambleberry, but u can use any kind of good lotion). 2 T cannabis oil (I make my own with popcorn buds and sugar leaf and everclear, u can find recipes all over the internet, I use the one with frozen dried canna and frozen everclear 190 proof. But I evaporate until I have 1/4 of my starting wash. You can use the recipe for Rick Simpson oil, just don't render it down so far or use less. ) 1/4 t tea tree essential oil. 1/4 copiba essential oil. 1/4 t peppermint essential oil. 1/4 t cinnimon essential oil. 1/4 frankincense essential oil. A couple of drops of sandalwood essential ( just cause I love the way it smells ). Mix it all up and wa-la all better.View attachment 3263878


Awesome P.Berry! looks like an awesome blend. Gonna def be giving it a try ...thanks


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have the same one in black!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mo..... Do you hand roll those joints or machine roll?


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2014)

I think I finally got it!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

Those are real beauties, fumble. Beautiful grow.


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks S'manta  I got some bugs, but not too bad. I am thinking another week or two on the SHs. Will post some close ups so everyone can help me see


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2014)

That Cashmere Kush is just gorgeous...gonna be a show stopper I think


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 29, 2014)

Gonna harvest the P Urkle tomorrow, the kandy Kush is almost done and the GSC has a little more time (last pic).


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey Fumble I still have a Fireballs for you. It's in a 1 gallon and vegging under a 400W. I don't have a car at the moment so we will have to sort out a way to get it to you or I just may deliver a larger plant to you in Dec. LOL


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

fumble said:


> That Cashmere Kush is just gorgeous...gonna be a show stopper I think


She's weeks away.....her trichs are clear & cloudy.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

My tremors are so bad it will all end up on the tray! I use the machines. Although now I just use my PAX vape.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

I do mine by hand but sometimes I get sick of rolling them. I never do pipes, bongs, vapes .. just joints.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I do mine by hand but sometimes I get sick of rolling them. I never do pipes, bongs, vapes .. just joints.


I have a feeling that may change in the near future..


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I have a feeling that may change in the near future..


I'll keep an open mind.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'll keep an open mind.


I rarely smoke joints, maybe 1-2 a month. A nice clean bong is where it's at (imo)


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 29, 2014)

fumble said:


> I think I finally got it!


Beautiful...!!!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 29, 2014)

Too bad my soil was a little hot for the wifi


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

Is there some kind of vaporizer that is about the size of cigarette? Do you put the ground pot in the vaporizer and smoke it like a joint?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I rarely smoke joints, maybe 1-2 a month. A nice clean bong is where it's at (imo)


Its seems that it would be hard to drive with a bong....hehe. 
Jk....I would never smoke while driving.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 29, 2014)

The more these two Jurple(from seed) grow the more I like em. nice fat leaves a compact structure with not a huge amount of space between nodes and one of the parents was purple when ready to harvest 
I should correct, one of the parents turn purple when exposed to cool temps


----------



## nuggs (Sep 29, 2014)

View attachment 3264205
Nuggs had a question about his Marion Berry and asked me about mine. So here's a couple pictures of the Marion Berry and the "homeless camp" the girls are under. We had 1.12" of rain over the weekend.
TMB-
View attachment 3263903
View attachment 3263902 View attachment 3263904 View attachment 3263905[/QUOTE]


treemansbuds said:


> Marion Berry
> Nuggs had a question about his Marion Berry and asked me about mine. So here's a couple pictures of the Marion Berry and the "homeless camp" the girls are under. We had 1.12" of rain over the weekend.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3263903
> View attachment 3263902 View attachment 3263904 View attachment 3263905


I think the elevation is about 1500 ft difference between you and I and mine is done what do you think ? I cut this yesterday and pre trimmed it some. the trichombs are 50 %.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Is there some kind of vaporizer that is about the size of cigarette? Do you put the ground pot in the vaporizer and smoke it like a joint?


Yes, but they work better with oils & concentrates...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

> I think the elevation is about 1500 ft difference between you and I and mine is done what do you think ? I cut this yesterday and pre trimmed it some. the trichombs are 50 %.View attachment 3264216


That looks beautiful Nuggs...were gonna run that next year for sure....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

Vape pen....ego C-twist


----------



## nuggs (Sep 29, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> The more these two Jurple(from seed) grow the more I like em. nice fat leaves a compact structure with not a huge amount of space between nodes and one of the parents was purple when ready to harvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice crown on them. how tall does it get?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

Where did you get the mini Bucket Boss?!


Here is the PAX:
















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Yes, but they work better with oils & concentrates...


That's what I thought.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Where did you get the mini Bucket Boss?!
> 
> 
> Here is the PAX:
> ...


What is the Pax, Mo?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> What is the Pax, Mo?


PAX is a mini vaporizer that will burn buds.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

I got the Bucket Boss as a Christmas present....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> PAX is a mini vaporizer that will burn buds.....


I will google PAX.... I don't "get" how a vaporizer works.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I will google PAX.... I don't "get" how a vaporizer works.


It heats the material up enough to melt off the resins but not catch fire or burn...you only get the vapors from the resins....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> It heats the material up enough to melt off the resins but not catch fire or burn...you only get the vapors from the resins....


$249.99. Really?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> $249.99. Really?


It's much healthy'er ...


----------



## TWS (Sep 29, 2014)

fumble said:


> I think I finally got it!



very nice Fumble ! you got it going on ! nice Phatties !


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> It's much healthy'er ...


While I have no problem dropping $300. on a handbag I'd have to fall in love with vaping to pay that for a PAX.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> While I have no problem dropping $300. on a handbag I'd have to fall in love with vaping to pay that for a PAX.


what are your lungs worth?....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> what are your lungs worth?....


Vaping may be easier on your lungs there are still health risks. It doesn't eliminate damage to your lungs.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 29, 2014)

nuggs said:


> nice crown on them. how tall does it get?


Not sure yet, this is my first time growing these  I have a grow journal on these and some other strains I sprouted at the same time..


----------



## TWS (Sep 29, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Not sure yet, this is my first time growing these  I have a grow journal on these and some other strains I sprouted at the same time..



Cause Nuggs has to have em really Fing tall !


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 29, 2014)

TWS said:


> Cause Nuggs has to have em really Fing tall !


I am guessing there is a story in there somewhere ???


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Vaping may be easier on your lungs there are still health risks. It doesn't eliminate damage to your lungs.


Like 10x easier on your lungs....and a way more pure flavor, your not tasting all the burnt carbon & leaf material


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

I was going through a phase and trying to find a stealthy portable smoke unit. Got a vape pen with a dome and a coil. It tasted like burning metal from the coil. No bueno! This thing is the easiest, fastest, cleanest unit I have ever tried. A friend said that he uses it with hash too 

The hits are so clean and so strong! I am jonesing to use it but I am abstaining while I look for a new job.


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 29, 2014)

White widow^^ 
Flo^^


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 29, 2014)

How much yield? Hahaha


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 29, 2014)

Not to hijack the thread .....thoughts on the Pax? Worth the money,durable for active outdoors?Thanks in advance


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

Those pics made me feel so emotional! 

Way to capture a moment!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Like 10x easier on your lungs....and a way more pure flavor, your not tasting all the burnt carbon & leaf material


I'd have to try it, see how easy/hard/confusing it is and then really like it.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

Cowboykush said:


> Not to hijack the thread .....thoughts on the Pax? Worth the money,durable for active outdoors?Thanks in advance


I've only heard good things from those that have one....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'd have to try it, see how easy/hard/confusing it is and then really like it.


The cartridge vape pens are really easy...you just pick it up and push a button=instant vape. the little cartridges are refillable or you can buy pre-filled...easy peasy...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

I have not used it enough to say. The mouthpiece is removable and must be removed for a few tasks. Some people lose or break these. I think it is cool you can have a different mouthpiece for others.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have not used it enough to say. The mouthpiece is removable and must be removed for a few tasks. Some people lose or break these. I think it is cool you can have a different mouthpiece for others.


Is there vaped weed left in the vaporizer if you only smoke the resins?


----------



## TWS (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Is there vaped weed left in the vaporizer if you only smoke the resins?


Yes & looks just like when you put it in...


----------



## TWS (Sep 29, 2014)

yea n then you make butter with it.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Yes & looks just like when you put it in...


And you chuck it? How do you know if you've vaped all the resins?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> And you chuck it? How do you know if you've vaped all the resins?


When the flavor is all gone, usually only 1 or 2 passes...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> When the flavor is all gone, usually only 1 or 2 passes...


I'll read up on vaping, after I go to surfline to check on whether it's a lay day or surfs up for the contest, tonight.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'll read up on vaping, after I go to surfline to check on whether it's a lay day or surfs up for the contest, tonight.


I always watch Maverick's live...enjoy the show...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I always watch Maverick's live...enjoy the show...


Another lay day most likely according to surfline's forecast.
The time difference is tough, they're 9 hours ahead of us and I am not a night owl.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm gonna buy an AC power inverter for my truck so I can drive around with the Volcano...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Another lay day most likely according to surfline's forecast.
> The time difference is tough, they're 9 hours ahead of us and I am not a night owl.


is your son a surfer?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

The life of a surfer - always looking for waves 

The stuff that comes out of the PAX is toasted and smells different. Smells like popcorn to me.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> is your son a surfer?


No, he's a redhead and burns to a crisp. I'm the beach lover in the family.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The life of a surfer - always looking for waves
> 
> The stuff that comes out of the PAX is toasted and smells different. Smells like popcorn to me.


I don't think I run my vaporizer that high....


----------



## thump easy (Sep 29, 2014)

just looking for the seeds


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2014)

Mavericks 2014....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 29, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Mavericks 2014....


Hilde, my dog, and I went up a few years ago. She likes having lunch at Half Moon Bay Brewing Co. in their dog patio section.


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Sep 29, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Kelly slater...legend.


He's from my home town


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Hey Fumble I still have a Fireballs for you. It's in a 1 gallon and vegging under a 400W. I don't have a car at the moment so we will have to sort out a way to get it to you or I just may deliver a larger plant to you in Dec. LOL


awesome ABM  I have your salve too. We can figure something out to get it to you


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I do mine by hand but sometimes I get sick of rolling them. I never do pipes, bongs, vapes .. just joints.





MaiNiaK420 said:


> Beautiful...!!!


Thanks MaiNiaK


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2014)

TWS said:


> very nice Fumble ! you got it going on ! nice Phatties !


Thanks TWS


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2014)

mmk...so maybe someone can help me see...I think I am seeing an amber here and there, mostly cloudy...



















the Princess being nosy


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I do mine by hand but sometimes I get sick of rolling them. I never do pipes, bongs, vapes .. just joints.


just a couple weeks worth  not including the bong and the pipe


----------



## TWS (Sep 29, 2014)

pic of the day


----------



## TWS (Sep 29, 2014)

fumble said:


> just a couple weeks worth  not including the bong and the pipe


 Fumble rolls a lot of joints


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2014)

Only with my little roller box. I can't hand roll otherwise lol I will be vaping my volcano when I get back from PA...son and daughter-in-law got me one


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 30, 2014)

nuggs said:


> I think the elevation is about 1500 ft difference between you and I and mine is done what do you think ? I cut this yesterday and pre trimmed it some. the trichombs are 50 %.View attachment 3264216


Yep, different phenos and your 10-15 days ahead of me. Looking good Nuggs!
TMB-


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 30, 2014)

So much to learn from this year, no bud worms check, but I did over spray creating bud rot on a lower shaded branch, first time ive seen bud rot. With a wetwall, and exhaust fans shutting down at night, I need either a dehumidifier or exhaust running 24/7. All in all great lessons to learn along the way, TY guys/gals again for the advice, might have been way worse. Two pics of another pheno of green crack, then few of a freeby seed bubbas widow.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I don't agree with any law that forces safety on a consenting adult.
> Children under 18, yes, should be wearing safety devices.
> Over 18, and mentally challenged, should to.
> It's a parents job to protect a child till thier old enough to make thier own decisions.
> ...


it's not your government forcing it on you, it's your fellow citizens who don't want to pay to keep a vegetable alive.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 30, 2014)

Next up 818 headband, and some jack skellington pics, she looks like another 3-4 weeks.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 30, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> So much to learn from this year, no bud worms check, but I did over spray creating bud rot on a lower shaded branch, first time ive seen bud rot. With a wetwall, and exhaust fans shutting down at night, I need either a dehumidifier or exhaust running 24/7. All in all great lessons to learn along the way, TY guys/gals again for the advice, might have been way worse. Two pics of another pheno of green crack, then few of a freeby seed bubbas widow.View attachment 3264494View attachment 3264495 View attachment 3264496 View attachment 3264497


Outstanding!
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2014)

100 miles west of San Diego


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> it's not your government forcing it on you, it's your fellow citizens who don't want to pay to keep a vegetable alive.


You're right... and I dislike/distrust most of my fellow citizens....


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 30, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> it's not your government forcing it on you, it's your fellow citizens who don't want to pay to keep a vegetable alive.


Tushay..!!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 30, 2014)

What's next though.?

Rock climbing, sky diving, dirt bikes, 4 wheelers, dirt track racing, snowmobiling, back country skiing and snowboarding.

Where do we draw the line.? 

OK everybody listen up (lmao) it's now against the law to have any fun, we now control your body's. (Shoot me now please)


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

@nuggs said, "I cut this yesterday and pre trimmed it some. the trichombs are 50 %."

I'm new at this..... 
The trichs are 50% cloudy and amber?
TY......


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> What's next though.?
> 
> Rock climbing, sky diving, dirt bikes, 4 wheelers, dirt track racing, snowmobiling, back country skiing and snowboarding.
> 
> ...


I often drive without my seatbelt until I get to the highway. I won't ride a motorcycle anymore because I don't want helmet hair. 
Some days I think I need to be more remote.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2014)

fumble said:


> Only with my little roller box. I can't hand roll otherwise lol I will be vaping my volcano when I get back from PA...son and daughter-in-law got me one


Congratulations!....that's awesome....give them a big hug for me!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2014)

Mavericks...


----------



## nuggs (Sep 30, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> @nuggs said, "I cut this yesterday and pre trimmed it some. the trichombs are 50 %."
> 
> I'm new at this.....
> The trichs are 50% cloudy and amber?
> TY......


Sam the trichs start out clear. then cloudy. then amber. with your hand held microscope as it gets ripe you kinda estimate the % of amber seen at different sites on limbs of the plant. the ones that get more sun ripen faster. this method allows you to cut some of the ripest limbs so sun can reach the lower shaded limbs.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

nuggs said:


> Sam the trichs start out clear. then cloudy. then amber. with your hand held microscope as it gets ripe you kinda estimate the % of amber seen at different sites on limbs of the plant. the ones that get more sun ripen faster. this method allows you to cut some of the ripest limbs so sun can reach the lower shaded limbs.


Yes, I have a scope and check....but, you said, trichromes at 50%.....50% what?
50%cloudy, 50% amber, a combo of cloudy amber????


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 30, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Yes, I have a scope and check....but, you said, trichromes at 50%.....50% what?
> 50%cloudy, 50% amber, a combo of cloudy amber????


Yeah he was referring to a 50/50 ratio of cloudy and amber trichs.
_
"Sam the trichs start out clear. then cloudy. then amber. with your hand held microscope as it gets ripe you kinda *estimate the % of amber* seen at different sites on limbs of the plant. the ones that get more sun ripen faster. this method allows you to cut some of the ripest limbs so sun can reach the lower shaded limbs."_


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 30, 2014)

So this is happening 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 30, 2014)

I like to check trichs in the middle of the plant as opposed to the colas. I think it gives a better overall picture of where the plant is. Also if given the opportunity I like to chop tops a week before the rest.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Yeah he was referring to a 50/50 ratio of cloudy and amber trichs.
> _"Sam the trichs start out clear. then cloudy. then amber. with your hand held microscope as it gets ripe you kinda *estimate the % of amber* seen at different sites on limbs of the plant. the ones that get more sun ripen faster. this method allows you to cut some of the ripest limbs so sun can reach the lower shaded limbs."_


Thankewe, boyzz.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

Master Kush and Cherry Pie got a nice drink of WC and guano tea and the rest got bloom food which is a combo of Maxsea bloom and Hula bloom. 
Its hard to feed through the cages.....


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I like to check trichs in the middle of the plant as opposed to the colas. I think it gives a better overall picture of where the plant is. Also if given the opportunity I like to chop tops a week before the rest.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Why am I afraid to chop some and not all? I heard from someone decades ago that it is best to dry the whole plant to get the most potency out of the plant? Urban legend?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Master Kush and Cherry Pie got a nice drink of WC and guano tea and the rest got bloom food which is a combo of Maxsea bloom and Hula bloom.
> Its hard to feed through the cages.....


That's why I use remesh wire for the cages, the squares are 6x6. Or you can cut a few larger holes in your wire for access..


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Eh, I've hung whole plants including the bagged root ball, single branches whole plants minus the root ball and so on and haven't really seen a difference. I must admit most of the time I harvest when and how I have to depending on the circumstance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

doublejj said:


> That's why I use remesh wire for the cages, the squares are 6x6. Or you can cut a few larger holes in your wire for access..


One of my many rookie mistakes was to put the cages on way too late. I couldn't get them close enough to the fabric pots because the plants were too big. 
I'll struggle with them this year and eliminate the problem next year.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Eh, I've hung whole plants including the bagged root ball, single branches whole plants minus the root ball and so on and haven't really seen a difference. I must admit most of the time I harvest when and how I have to depending on the circumstance.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks, woot... I'm going to work up my courage and try it when the need arises. 
I think after I do it and see good results it will get easier. Baby steps.


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 30, 2014)

I call her "tiny" But shes got a nice cola.


----------



## fumble (Sep 30, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Congratulations!....that's awesome....give them a big hug for me!


I can't wait...I told them to keep it there so we can use it then I will bring it home with me. I really, REALLY need to quit 'smoking' so much lol


----------



## fumble (Sep 30, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> One of my many rookie mistakes was to put the cages on way too late. I couldn't get them close enough to the fabric pots because the plants were too big.
> I'll struggle with them this year and eliminate the problem next year.


I used that same kind of cage before S'manta...just cut out portions of the wire to make bigger holes...PIA lol


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

fumble said:


> I used that same kind of cage before S'manta...just cut out portions of the wire to make bigger holes...PIA lol


Next year it will all be trellis netting attached to a fence like PUrkle is now.


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Sep 30, 2014)

A little morning bud porn of my only banana kush plant. It still has a while to go but damn are those nugs frosty and swelling up like crazy.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 30, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Why am I afraid to chop some and not all? I heard from someone decades ago that it is best to dry the whole plant to get the most potency out of the plant? Urban legend?


Urban legend if you ask me. I "hear" that if you chop the whole plant, hang upside down until dry, then trim the buds, that the buds retain a better smell. My stuff always smells good, so I never tried that technique.
A local Native American I know removes the whole plant, root ball in tact, and boils the root ball with the plant attached. He boils for about 2 hrs then hangs the plant w/root ball still attached upside down, then trims when dry. I tried this and found no difference accept a lot more work.
Try one of your plants one way, then another plant a different way and see what works for you.
TMB-


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 30, 2014)

So I've been vaporizing lately. It's cool and fund and healthy and all, but it just ain't a good ol' joint


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Urban legend if you ask me. I "hear" that if you chop the whole plant, hang upside down until dry, then trim the buds, that the buds retain a better smell. My stuff always smells good, so I never tried that technique.
> A local Native American I know removes the whole plant, root ball in tact, and boils the root ball with the plant attached. He boils for about 2 hrs then hangs the plant w/root ball still attached upside down, then trims when dry. I tried this and found no difference accept a lot more work.
> Try one of your plants one way, then another plant a different way and see what works for you.
> TMB-


I read an article about drying mmj and it said to dry it like they do tobacco but isn't tobacco dried on tables and they only use the leaves, don't they?
It just seemed wrong.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 30, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Urban legend if you ask me. I "hear" that if you chop the whole plant, hang upside down until dry, then trim the buds, that the buds retain a better smell. My stuff always smells good, so I never tried that technique.
> A local Native American I know removes the whole plant, root ball in tact, and boils the root ball with the plant attached. He boils for about 2 hrs then hangs the plant w/root ball still attached upside down, then trims when dry. I tried this and found no difference accept a lot more work.
> Try one of your plants one way, then another plant a different way and see what works for you.
> TMB-


Yeah I know a crazy couple that still boil there roots and hang whole lol. 
Ah people crack me up...


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

Last week I snipped off the lowest bud on Mstr Kush because it got wet every time I watered her. I almost forgot about it but last night I remembered, ground her up and rolled one for my first thing in the am. Verdict....I can chop that puppy any time if her bottom bud is this strong.


----------



## shynee mac (Sep 30, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Last week I snipped off the lowest bud on Mstr Kush because it got wet every time I watered her. I almost forgot about it but last night I remembered, ground her up and rolled one for my first thing in the am. Verdict....I can chop that puppy any time if her bottom bud is this strong.


good idea for a way for ppl to check without a microscope, that could be pretty accurate but by the time "my" bottom buds are done the top will probably be dryI chop tops first.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 30, 2014)

Dr. Treez84 said:


> A little morning bud porn of my only banana kush plant. It still has a while to go but damn are those nugs frosty and swelling up like crazy.


Seems like there's so much banana mush in cali right now? Where did you get your seeds or clones at?


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

How to make a drying rack.
Get some needlepoint hoops, screen, two skirt hangers and 4 clothespins.


Cut screen bigger than your hoops, separate hoops, line up the screen and pull screen while putting on outer hoop. Use skirt hangers w/clothespins on the unused clasp of hanger for balance.
A lower bud of Cherry Pie on my rack.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> How to make a drying rack.
> Get some needlepoint hoops, screen, two skirt hangers and 4 clothespins.
> 
> View attachment 3264713
> ...


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 30, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I read an article about drying mmj and it said to dry it like they do tobacco but isn't tobacco dried on tables and they only use the leaves, don't they?
> It just seemed wrong.


Tobacco leaves are picked from the stalk in areas of the Carolinas and and VA, then tied in groups with rubber bands and hung to dry on sticks. In KY the plants are chopped stalk and all with a hatchet at the base and impaled 6 at a time on a 4 ft stick of wood. The sticks containing the hanging tobacco are placed to dry and cure in a barn. Burley tobacco, used primarily to smoke, is air-cured, while Dark tobacco can be either air cured or smoked/fire-cured for smokeless.

The 2 pics of the different tobacco types in the field are ones I snapped in the fields by my house. The taller, yellow-colored tobacco who's leaves point up is Burley and the next pic is the shorter, darker green with drooping leaves Dark tobacco type with the large red tobacco barn which will house it in the background. 

The other pics are off the 'net from my county. They are of a migrant farm hand preparing to impale (spike) a stalk of Burley tobacco on a stick. Notice the metal spike on the end of the stick pointing straight up under the stalk. I've stuck myself pretty good on one of those back in the day before migrant farm workers took over and when the small farm families and local teens did all the farm labor.

The next is a partly filled tobacco barn with Burley to be air cured.

The last is a Dark fire-cured barn being fired. You basically pile slabs of hardwood on the dirt floor barn and cover them a couple feet deep in fresh hardwood sawdust, being careful to keep away from the edges. The green dust and slabs mostly smolder for days in the barn, but occasionally they do catch the barn on fire. Whenever they are smoldering right, they throw a lot of smoke which gives the tobacco a rich, dark brown color that shines on the front of the leaf and is dull on the back. We often have out of towners come running up beating down the door to tell us our barn is on fire. I've heard my late dad tell them "Aw hell, just let it burn." 

I love talking tobacco. Sorry to hijack, but the culture of the tobacco farming community is slowly dying and I can talk it all day.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

doublejj said:


>


It avoided a 70mi rt into town.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Tobacco leaves are picked from the stalk in areas of the Carolinas and and VA, then tied in groups with rubber bands and hung to dry on sticks. In KY the plants are chopped stalk and all with a hatchet at the base and impaled 6 at a time on a 4 ft stick of wood. The sticks containing the hanging tobacco are placed to dry and cure in a barn. Burley tobacco, used primarily to smoke, is air-cured, while Dark tobacco can be either air cured or smoked/fire-cured for smokeless.
> 
> The 2 pics of the different tobacco types in the field are ones I snapped in the fields by my house. The taller, yellow-colored tobacco who's leaves point up is Burley and the next pic is the shorter, darker green with drooping leaves Dark tobacco type with the large red tobacco barn which will house it in the background.
> 
> ...


Have you tried curing mmj like they do tobacco and if so how'd it turn out?


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Sep 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Seems like there's so much banana mush in cali right now? Where did you get your seeds or clones at?


I'm in Colorado my friend, but I grew it in Cali last year and loved it. Found a random cut off craigslist when I was buying some teens. Only reason I know its legit is because I grew it last year. Ordering some seeds for next year though.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nope. I just hang it, leaving it on as much stalk as possible, but not for any potency benefit. You want to shoot for as long and slow of a dry as is possible and the more stalk, the slower.


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Nope. I just hang it, leaving it on as much stalk as possible, but not for any potency benefit. You want to shoot for as long and slow of a dry as is possible and the more stalk, the slower.


Yeah, it dries fast here with our low humidity.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 30, 2014)

The late crew.
3 Fire balls and 3 Romulans
 
Lil guys Cloned and stuck outside a couple months ago.  
Fireballs


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 30, 2014)

TWS said:


>


I'm saving every scrap of trim for hash and have been looking at the ice water method. You like this better huh? I remember some pics Djj posted a couple years ago of dry ice hash, but it seemed like he used a five gallon bucket and silk screen contraption. I remember he had a trail of the biggest fucking pile of kief ever.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 30, 2014)

What do you all think?
My GG4 needs maybe two weeks more but this BC Cheese seems more ready...

These pics are from the top, middle, and bottoms...

Let me know!

Should it stay or should it go?


----------



## WhiteRooster (Sep 30, 2014)

Mendo Diesel bred and grown organically by me


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 30, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm saving every scrap of trim for hash and have been looking at the ice water method. You like this better huh? I remember some pics Djj posted a couple years ago of dry ice hash, but it seemed like he used a five gallon bucket and silk screen contraption. I remember he had a trail of the biggest fucking pile of kief ever.


Yeah he came over to my place and did that as well with my leftovers. I had that hash for 2 seasons after that! LOL


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't see any fade in the leaves yet. Keep going!


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I don't see any fade in the leaves yet. Keep going!


Fade in the leaves? 
When the plant is near the end and leaves turn yellow?


----------



## nuggs (Sep 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I was going through a phase and trying to find a stealthy portable smoke unit. Got a vape pen with a dome and a coil. It tasted like burning metal from the coil. No bueno! This thing is the easiest, fastest, cleanest unit I have ever tried. A friend said that he uses it with hash too
> 
> The hits are so clean and so strong! I am jonesing to use it but I am abstaining while I look for a new job.


I've been looking for something like that for awhile now. pretty pricey! For that price they should give you all the acc with it.
I'm going to get one. Thanks Mo!


----------



## nuggs (Sep 30, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I don't think I run my vaporizer that high....


what do you run you vaporizer at JJ?
I use mine at 5 1/2


----------



## fumble (Sep 30, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Yeah he came over to my place and did that as well with my leftovers. I had that hash for 2 seasons after that! LOL


lol...I can blow through 60 grams of DIE like *snap* that  beautiful black liquid gold


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 30, 2014)

I dry my shit hanging with a fan in a closet for like a week. I digs it a little wet tho'


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2014)

nuggs said:


> what do you run you vaporizer at JJ?
> I use mine at 5 1/2


Yes me too.


----------



## CaretakerDad (Sep 30, 2014)

Morning in America


----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 30, 2014)

SManta yes the fan leaves will start to yellow ,the plant is useing up the rest of the nutrients for the buds.It is good the last couple of weeks to give them plain water and let the plant use up what is left.Some people flood them with water but I just give them a regular amount,and the plant will get a nice fade to finninsh .flushing is what it is called and there is lots of debate about it and how to do it and if it is necessary.I think it is good it forces plant to use what it was given prior and makes for a cleaner finnished product.


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 30, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> View attachment 3264749
> 
> View attachment 3264752
> 
> ...


It looks ready -


----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2014)

imho.

hanging the whole plant to dry makes for a better product but not a lot of difference either way . It helps slow the dry time and the leafs protect the trichomes and slows the flower down from drying to fast. I have done it both ways and found it to be a slightly better product. with that said getting whole plants out of a cage or hanging 10 footers seems to be difficult and takes a lot more room and dry trimming is harder.

don't miss the season premeire of Mick dodge.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Okay, I am confused.

My master kush is showing fade on the fan leaves, it does not appear that the buds are getting any bigger. I picked up a 30x loupe to check the trichomes today 60% cloudy and 40% clear.. Plant is about 50 days in to flower.

My bubba kush is about 60% cloudy and only about 15 days in to flower. 

Is it possible that different strains handle trichomes different then others?? 




crossfade69 said:


> SManta yes the fan leaves will start to yellow ,the plant is useing up the rest of the nutrients for the buds.It is good the last couple of weeks to give them plain water and let the plant use up what is left.Some people flood them with water but I just give them a regular amount,and the plant will get a nice fade to finninsh .flushing is what it is called and there is lots of debate about it and how to do it and if it is necessary.I think it is good it forces plant to use what it was given prior and makes for a cleaner finnished product.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 30, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I dry my shit hanging with a fan in a closet for like a week. I digs it a little wet tho'


My guest bath room is perfect.. toilet and tub in one room with door and fan/window and then the sink area also has a fan and a door that closes. I have used it once to dry a little auto flower and it worked great no smell in the house unless I did not close both doors.. 
I just have to make sure I don't have guest when it's dry time..


----------



## S'Manta (Sep 30, 2014)

When I know the plant will be done in a few weeks, no more food but water and a tea til the axe falls.  
Master Kush and Cherry Pie are enjoying their final days.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 30, 2014)

mega jackpot


----------



## Dudeness (Sep 30, 2014)

hopefully 2 weeks out...?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 30, 2014)

nuggs said:


> mega jackpot View attachment 3264943


Awesome buddy. That is an excellent strain name  Are you bringing any of these clones or seeds to the bbq?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 30, 2014)

master kush, hate to say it but another two weeks??
What concernes me is most all the white pistols are brown and not seeing a lot of new ones.

   My


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 30, 2014)

Good stuff guys, are all you northern hem guys flowering now? Im germinating my seeds as we speak, should be another few weeks and ill have some outdoor pics and the season will be underway down here. Bring it on!


----------



## nuggs (Sep 30, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Awesome buddy. That is an excellent strain name  Are you bringing any of these clones or seeds to the bbq?


they are from fem seed from Amsterdam seed company. look it up they are supposed to turn purple.
I'm all covered and In for it to see if it turns.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 30, 2014)

You can tell it's harvest season, not a lot of activity


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 30, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> You can tell it's harvest season, not a lot of activity


I've been trimming


----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2014)

rude people deserve to have to trim....


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 30, 2014)

TWS said:


> rude people deserve to have to trim....


I see what you did there...


----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> master kush, hate to say it but another two weeks??
> What concernes me is most all the white pistols are brown and not seeing a lot of new ones.
> 
> View attachment 3264959 View attachment 3264955 View attachment 3264957 My View attachment 3264953View attachment 3264954


imo 

When you think they're done wait some more. I think they go thru a period where you don't se much swelling ,then in the last couple weeks they swell/chunk up daily and you can see it happen.

Your branches unsupported should be falling over.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 30, 2014)

TWS said:


> imo
> 
> When you think they're done wait some more. I think they go thru a period where you don't se much swelling ,then in the last couple weeks they swell/chunk up daily and you can see it happen.
> 
> Your branches unsupported should be falling over.


Thank you for the advice.. I'm still learning 
They are leaning but not falling over yet.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 30, 2014)

when do i cut this thing down it seems it putting on weight ever couple of hours
i gave this cut to jozzi and swindler tripple platnuim gsc,i bearly started feeding i got a shit load of green seeds that i want to be brown taking for ever so i started feeding it nutrients it really look diffrent indoors i realy never did out door im learning a new respect for the outdoor guys for realz!!!


----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2014)

thump easy said:


> when do i cut this thing down it seems it putting on weight ever couple of hoursView attachment 3265086
> i gave this cut to jozzi and swindler tripple platnuim gsc,i bearly started feeding i got a shit load of green seeds that i want to be brown taking for ever so i started feeding it nutrients



Perfect example Thump.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 30, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I've been trimming


Every yr I have this magical plan that I'm gonna do all the trimming sure I'll let a buddy help but I was gonna get it done!...so a few weeks ago I took a couple started trimming, and then it hit me, I hate trimming!!!! Lol and my pile just stays the same  lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 30, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> Every yr I have this magical plan that I'm gonna do all the trimming sure I'll let a buddy help but I was gonna get it done!...so a few weeks ago I took a couple started trimming, and then it hit me, I hate trimming!!!! Lol and my pile just stays the same  lol


I've been trimming over a borrowed table top trimmer. I loved it and decided to get one for myself. I tried to upload some pics, but my photobucket isn't cooperating right now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2014)

i just harvested the one plant i grew outdoors this year and remembered what i won't miss so much about growing outdoors.

trimming for half a day is easier than trimming for a month in a row day and night.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 30, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> Every yr I have this magical plan that I'm gonna do all the trimming sure I'll let a buddy help but I was gonna get it done!...so a few weeks ago I took a couple started trimming, and then it hit me, I hate trimming!!!! Lol and my pile just stays the same  lol



We need a self trimming gene mod. So they will drop all leaves and just keep the buds... Dream on!!


----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2014)

Another difficult

 Pic of the Day

This canopy just rocks,


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks like a Christmas tree lot..





TWS said:


> Another difficult
> 
> Pic of the Day
> 
> This canopy just rocks,


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm not to fond of trimming. 
Luckily my wife loves doing it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 30, 2014)

I just prefer my wife trimmed.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 1, 2014)

Here is another reason why I listen to the weirdest shit....


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 1, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Here is another reason why I listen to the weirdest shit....


Poppycock.....!! lol


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 1, 2014)

wall to wall buds


----------



## CaretakerDad (Oct 1, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I'm not to fond of trimming.
> Luckily my wife loves doing it.


Does she have a sister?


----------



## charles lewis (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey farmers i need some tips on curing. What are you using? I would need a ton of jars (did that b4 and it was hell). I've heard about Turkey bags and those machine sealed freezer bags. Not sure which way to go, but i damn sure dont want to open a million jars.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 1, 2014)

Some of the bigger growers on here use large Tupperware type sealable totes for curing.


----------



## charles lewis (Oct 1, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Some of the bigger growers on here use large Tupperware type sealable totes for curing.


But doesn't the plastic take the trich's? Totes dont have any anti-stick.


----------



## CaretakerDad (Oct 1, 2014)

The seal-a-meal type vacuum bags work very well and you can put about 2 pounds of bud in a 3 foot tube for easy storage.


----------



## charles lewis (Oct 1, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> The seal-a-meal type vacuum bags work very well and you can put about 2 pounds of bud in a 3 foot tube for easy storage.


Yea. But what about burping?


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 1, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> Does she have a sister?


No, unfortunately she doesn't.


----------



## CaretakerDad (Oct 1, 2014)

charles lewis said:


> Yea. But what about burping?


I have never found it necessary. I often have to hang branches at harvest and then take them down after about a week and trim the buds off and set them on a screen for another week. They are then put into bags and sealed leaves and all, I find that they cure just fine after sitting for a month or two.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 1, 2014)

charles lewis said:


> But doesn't the plastic take the trich's? Totes dont have any anti-stick.


You will have to ask those master growers who recommend and use them lol.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 1, 2014)

charles lewis said:


> But doesn't the plastic take the trich's? Totes dont have any anti-stick.


Why would plastic bags vacuumed sealed be better than Tupperware?
If plastic does something to trichs then that would include all plastic, right?

edit to add...we're back to mason jars if plastic is detrimental to pot's potency.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 1, 2014)

charles lewis said:


> But doesn't the plastic take the trich's? Totes dont have any anti-stick.


Roughneck totes bro. They're probably your best bet, if you dont want direct contact with platsic line it with parchment paper.


----------



## n3fta (Oct 1, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Here is another reason why I listen to the weirdest shit....


No idea what I just watched, but that's 5 minutes of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 1, 2014)

I use steralite 64 quart water tight totes. They've 6 latches with a foam seal. I replace the seal with 3/8" rubber window seal and it's air tight. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 1, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I use steralite 64 quart water tight totes. They've 6 latches with a foam seal. I replace the seal with 3/8" rubber window seal and it's air tight.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


As I dwelled on the plastic for storage I thought about all the decades we scored from Andy and he kept his lbs in ziplocs and when he sold ozs he sold them in smaller ziplocs. When a stalker gave me a suitcase full of buds they were in vac sealed plastic bags.
Plastic can't be bad for potentcy or it would be common knowledge by now and if its good enuff for Wooten ... and a few others I've taken note of... its good enough for me.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 1, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> My guest bath room is perfect.. toilet and tub in one room with door and fan/window and then the sink area also has a fan and a door that closes. I have used it once to dry a little auto flower and it worked great no smell in the house unless I did not close both doors..
> I just have to make sure I don't have guest when it's dry time..


My house reeks when I'm drying, but nobody minds


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> As I dwelled on the plastic for storage I thought about all the decades we scored from Andy and he kept his lbs in ziplocs and when he sold ozs he sold them in smaller ziplocs. *When a stalker gave me a suitcase full of buds they were in vac sealed plastic bags.*
> Plastic can't be bad for potentcy or it would be common knowledge by now and if its good enuff for Wooten ... and a few others I've taken note of... its good enough for me.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 1, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I use steralite 64 quart water tight totes. They've 6 latches with a foam seal. I replace the seal with 3/8" rubber window seal and it's air tight.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I have Steralites web site up, but can't find those totes you speak of, can you point them out to me. Here's their web site: http://www.sterilite.com/ProductCategory.html?ProductCategory=18&section=1TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 1, 2014)

doublejj said:


>


Remind me at the BBQ..... I'm not sure if he'd be on RIU....


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Urban legend if you ask me. I "hear" that if you chop the whole plant, hang upside down until dry, then trim the buds, that the buds retain a better smell. My stuff always smells good, so I never tried that technique.
> A local Native American I know removes the whole plant, root ball in tact, and boils the root ball with the plant attached. He boils for about 2 hrs then hangs the plant w/root ball still attached upside down, then trims when dry. I tried this and found no difference accept a lot more work.
> Try one of your plants one way, then another plant a different way and see what works for you.
> TMB-


I hang the whole plant when it's to dry and I want to slow initial dry time. I have noticed a difference in taste doing this, slower equals better and when its dry and hot small branches or nuggs hanging in baskets will dry in 2 days when the whole plant will take a week or more. imo


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 1, 2014)

Cherry Pie ... 
  
She'll be hanging in the closet .. soon.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Remind me at the BBQ..... I'm not sure if he'd be on RIU....


He totally stole my ol suitcase full of buds trick!..


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Cherry Pie ...
> View attachment 3265305 View attachment 3265308
> She'll be hanging in the closet .. soon.


Sweet!.....great job....smell?


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 1, 2014)

charles lewis said:


> Hey farmers i need some tips on curing. What are you using? I would need a ton of jars (did that b4 and it was hell). I've heard about Turkey bags and those machine sealed freezer bags. Not sure which way to go, but i damn sure dont want to open a million jars.


I use food grade 5 gallon buckets from Lowes.
TMB-
http://www.lowes.com/pd_356492-1152-50640_0__?productId=3694238&Ntt=
And these lids....
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=546960-1152-82136&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=50094688&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 1, 2014)

doublejj said:


> He totally stole my ol suitcase full of buds gig!..


No....he didn't...I saw his operation.
And, if he did, it was excellent.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 1, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sweet!.....great job....smell?


She effing reeks...


----------



## fumble (Oct 1, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> Morning in America
> 
> View attachment 3264882
> View attachment 3264891
> View attachment 3264898


beautiful nugs CaretakerDad


----------



## fumble (Oct 1, 2014)

nuggs said:


> mega jackpot View attachment 3264943


ba ba ba ba ba ba ba...lol....those are effing gorgeous Nuggs!


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I have Steralites web site up, but can't find those totes you speak of, can you point them out to me. Here's their web site: http://www.sterilite.com/ProductCategory.html?ProductCategory=18&section=1TMB-



Well this would explain why I couldn't find it on that site. 

Ps I bought these at the container store in walnut creek.







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2014)

I've seen 2 year old buds that looked harvest fresh using Boveda packs in storage. They use these to store expensive cigars & pipe tobacco...


----------



## fumble (Oct 1, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> My house reeks when I'm drying, but nobody minds


my house reeks all the time and I don't mind


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 1, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Well this would explain why I couldn't find it on that site.
> 
> Ps I bought these at the container store in walnut creek.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir!
Does smell leak from the storage tote when closed?
I just checked their web site and I can get 2 delivered for $63. Just wish they were black vs. clear. I see they have black ones, but more expensive and only latch on the ends......decisions, decisions.
TMB-


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 1, 2014)

They leaked smell before I replaced the seal. After replacement they're perfect for in house storage. If you want to block light just the tub in a black garbage bag.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 1, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> My house reeks when I'm drying, but nobody minds


For some reason most of my friends are very conservative and might have a heart attack if they knew I grew pot and OMG smoked it


----------



## Dudeness (Oct 1, 2014)

got a questions for you guys. A fan leaf coming from one of my side buds got snapped sometime in the evening (dog is most likely culprit) but failed to fall completely off. When i saw it this morning the leaf was entirely limp and it seemed the area immediately surrounding the snapped petiole had been a little bruised... slightly darker and damper than surrounding tissue. Should i hit it with some 3% h2o2 just in case; leave it and see what happens; or just snip the bud prematurely as an extreme precaution? It's humid as fuck at night and I'm pretty paranoid about bud rot.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 1, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> For some reason most of my friends are very conservative and might have a heart attack if they knew I grew pot and OMG smoked it


This reminds I gotta go collect some $$ from a friend that became a big fan of my garden


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 1, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> For some reason most of my friends are very conservative and might have a heart attack if they knew I grew pot and OMG smoked it


I'm sure they think the same about you! "He's so conservatives, I'm sure FLkey1 don't smoke or grow weed".......LOL
I had the same feeling towards a group of people I deal with in my business. Until I was invited to a poker gathering that one of them threw. WOW, I found out that I'm a "lightweight", these fuckers can party/smoke, I had no idea. They were a bit surprised too when they seen me smoke, but acted like a rookie.......how does this bong work I've never used one before?......... cough cough!
TMB-


----------



## Dudeness (Oct 1, 2014)

here's a pic.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I'm sure they think the same about you! "He's so conservatives, I'm sure FLkey1 don't smoke or grow weed".......LOL
> I had the same feeling towards a group of people I deal with in my business. Until I was invited to a poker gathering that one of them threw. WOW, I found out that I'm a "lightweight", these fuckers can party/smoke, I had no idea. They were a bit surprised too when they seen me smoke, but acted like a rookie.......cough cough!
> TMB-


All of my friends know I smoke, most of them do not smoke. Most of my acquaintances know, too, whether they approve or not is not my problem... 

Edit to add.. I just found a j I lost on the lawn. The more I have the more careless I'm getting. I don't remember losing it.


----------



## nuggs (Oct 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> Another difficult
> 
> Pic of the Day
> 
> This canopy just rocks,


thanks guys
I'm pretty impressed with them too.
I hope it comes out as good as it looks after the brutal fight with the russets this year. buy the way I was talking to a friend in Garberville about the almighty russets. He advised me to get "worryfree" said her sister lost a whole crop last year before they got it stopped. It's sold on amazon for about 20 bucks for 32ozs. I've been controlling them with soap,garlic and asamax combo but got the worryfree and sprayed last night. I'm scoping no live bugs today. I used my fogger at a mixture of 1oz to a gallon. hope this shit is the answer .
I can post a pic of it if anyone needs to see it. Nuggs


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 1, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I'm sure they think the same about you! "He's so conservatives, I'm sure FLkey1 don't smoke or grow weed".......LOL
> I had the same feeling towards a group of people I deal with in my business. Until I was invited to a poker gathering that one of them threw. WOW, I found out that I'm a "lightweight", these fuckers can party/smoke, I had no idea. They were a bit surprised too when they seen me smoke, but acted like a rookie.......how does this bong work I've never used one before?......... cough cough!
> TMB-


I think they know I am not conservative, I usually say what I think and have had debates over using MMJ or drinking alcohol. I have told them smoking is far less debilitating then drinking. Even have had a few so called friends who don't talk to me anymore once I told them I voted for Obama and that's fine, if someone is going to judge me based on who I vote for then I don't want that person as a friend.. Plus when was the last time a president actually did what they promised when running for office.. 

I do like the idea of having a party, envite the friends and see who takes the joint


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Cherry Pie ...
> View attachment 3265305 View attachment 3265308
> She'll be hanging in the closet .. soon.


Awesome rainbow colours.....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

Here is what I like to store mine in:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Snapped a picture of the dark star last night. Oh it's gonna be a long 4 weeks before I can crop these babies.


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 1, 2014)

charles lewis said:


> Hey farmers i need some tips on curing. What are you using? I would need a ton of jars (did that b4 and it was hell). I've heard about Turkey bags and those machine sealed freezer bags. Not sure which way to go, but i damn sure dont want to open a million jars.


I'm using a seal machine then I store it in a tote where no light and try to store in a good cool temp like a wine cellar, lol but works great, make sure it not too moist or it will mold, I have a friend that seal and store it, tried a nice 4 year cure the other day...its like fine wines they get better as long as its properly stored


----------



## Fast50 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 1, 2014)

I make people smoke. Made my cousins smoke, their friends, my friends, people I've just met, anybody. I don't always push it tho', sometimes peeps come out of the blue and just admit they want to hit that sweet homegrown dank


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 1, 2014)

Still going 2 weeks for the chemwreck 3 for the tangie and chemcon and i dont know whats up with my kosher but she has a month it has never taken them that long.   that is the harlaquin comingling with the Japanese maple


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 1, 2014)

Beautiful, cf. Phallic ladies...


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 1, 2014)

Funny you and my wife see the same thing lol she said that yesterday,and thanks


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 1, 2014)

Tranny plants.


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 1, 2014)

Tranny yes hermi no


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> Funny you and my wife see the same thing lol she said that yesterday,and thanks


They got the sleeping bag look if you can understand what im saying....


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ruby i do get you, we used to have a strain in the early ninties called camper got so big and was so dank you were camping next to her


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> Ruby i do get you, we used to have a strain in the early ninties called camper got so big and was so dank you were camping next to her


No I meant they GOT the uncircumcised look lol....

But now you mention camping I would be out there sleeping with them for sure ...looking gd !


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

@crossfade69 - How does your yard smell in the morning?


----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2014)

mine stinks. I love that time of the morning and miss it when it's gone.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 1, 2014)

10:30 pm, hungover from drinking with a couple friends all day. Wife and kids nestled in thier beds.

Bring on the zombie apocalypse....Are You Ready...!!!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> 10:30 pm, hungover from drinking with a couple friends all day. Wife and kids nestled in thier beds.
> 
> Bring on the zombie apocalypse....Are You Ready...!!!


There is nothing better when im hungover than lighting up that first joint/bong....ahhhh


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 1, 2014)

1 2 3 who should I ---- ? Every mother --cker running up the hill..!!


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, I see some amazing plants being grown! Keep up the hard work in the home stretch. I'm finally heading home in the morning. Can't wait to see the harvest and chop what's left. I'm looking forward to cleaning these messy buds up. I hope they're all ok. I spotted bud rot in one of the pics I was sent. So my wife went and cut it out. She said it was only in one top and on the very tip of another. She took some better pictures pretty ugly stuff.

Disclaimer: Images may contain graphic nature.
 

And some of the nice ones


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 1, 2014)

I need to get some pictures. Everyone has such beautiful pics. I think the bahia blackhead I put in the ground mid july has finally finished stretching. At a whooping 8 feet lol. Had to raise the greenhouse a bit. I can only imagine if I didnt top this plant how tall it would be. Geesh.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 1, 2014)

wish i could have planted this one in a biger pot (Yoda Og, Skywalker OG, Alien Chemdog,)x(plantnuim Cookies x gdp) male f1 she a lil gal need about 3 more weeks


----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2014)

pic of the day


----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2014)

Sam ! This is very nice !
I thought you would be intriqued with the Dry Ice Hash video ? my first time doing it was the most fun and easiest way to make a concentrate with trim.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2014)

TWS said:


> Sam ! This is very nice !
> I thought you would be intriqued with the Dry Ice Hash video ? my first time doing it was the most fun and easiest way to make a concentrate with trim.


Did you make some at the BBQ?..


----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2014)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3265824 wish i could have planted this one in a biger pot (Yoda Og, Skywalker OG, Alien Chemdog,)x(plantnuim Cookies x gdp) male f1 she a lil gal need about 3 more weeks


 That's quite a cross there thump.


----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Did you make some at the BBQ?..



Keif or cherry pie ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2014)

TWS said:


> Sam ! This is very nice !
> I thought you would be intriqued with the Dry Ice Hash video ? my first time doing it was the most fun and easiest way to make a concentrate with trim.


I change my screen saver on my S5 prob every two weeks or so....ive honoured this awesome pic as my screensaver for the next couple weeks sam


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2014)

TWS said:


> Keif or cherry pie ?


keif...we made keif at the first BBQ...you were there


----------



## TWS (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh.. ok.. The quote and the picture , I wasn't sure..

Yes I did.. Smoked a lot of things at the BBQ. I never really tried to hide from joints and pipes coming at you in all directions before....  and top it off with edibles. Driving home was a chore the next morning.

What ever happened to Medimary ?


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 2, 2014)

Waiting on the final trim while it's drying, but here is a little pic of the killer Blue Heron cut I got from TWS.

How do I make this pic full size without using a photobucket account? Either I forgot how it used to be done or it's different now.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2014)

@Jozikins - Please post those Paki Punch monsters again!

Try copy and paste. It works from Google images.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Jozikins - Please post those Paki Punch monsters again!
> 
> Try copy and paste. It works from Google images.


I don't have them saved anymore, and I used to be able to see all the pics I had ever uploaded in my account area, but all that's been changed now. I'll try and play around with Google real quick.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

TWS said:


> Sam ! This is very nice !
> I thought you would be intriqued with the Dry Ice Hash video ? my first time doing it was the most fun and easiest way to make a concentrate with trim.


Thank you for the kind words, TWS, on my autumnal Cherry Pie.
No, I didn't see the video, I must have missed it, I'll go back and find it. 
I've promised this years trim to a new friend but I was hoping someone would demonstrate the method at the BBQ.?.?.
 
Dog woke me up barking her head off...I go outside and there is nothing there....
Good morning.....


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I change my screen saver on my S5 prob every two weeks or so....ive honoured this awesome pic as my screensaver for the next couple weeks sam


Really? Wish you could smell her stink...mmm good.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2014)

Jozikins said:


> Waiting on the final trim while it's drying, but here is a little pic of the killer Blue Heron cut I got from TWS.
> 
> How do I make this pic full size without using a photobucket account? Either I forgot how it used to be done or it's different now.


Wow.....kinda reminds me of the first hydro northern lights that was making its way into australia in the early early 90s ...just the way it looks althought the NL was whiter colour


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

Kelly surfs rd 3 in 10 minutes.  
http://www.aspworldtour.com/events/2014/mct/713/quiksilver-pro-france/live


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Kelly surfs rd 3 in 10 minutes.
> http://www.aspworldtour.com/events/2014/mct/713/quiksilver-pro-france/live


I took a surf lesson few years back in Ventura.. I have surfed in Huntington Beach and Waikiki.. Loved Waikiki because the water was so much warmer (but not as warm as florida) I enoyed surfing, I mean falling off the board 100's of times.. I know now why you never see a fat surfer


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

I chopped Master Kush....  
 
She is odorizing my bedroom.. 
I have an appt in town this am then home to trim her up.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 2, 2014)

I had visitors last night lol. The one hour I'm gone and boom.

It's looking like my fence and counter measures kept them out on the right side of the fence though. Thank goodness for for neighbors as that phone call was much appreciated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 2, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I had visitors last night lol. The one hour I'm gone and boom.
> 
> It's looking like my fence and counter measures kept them.on the right side of the dense though. Thank goodness for fear neighbors as that phone call was much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Sounds like they were watching you if they tried to hit when you were gone for that hour. Did the dogs keep them out of the garden?
Good Luck,
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

Sounds like they have you under surveillance.. Be extra careful. 
:-\


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2014)

Damn...they are watching you bro. They may have a small camera set up to watch your coming & goings...
As you can imagine things are a little tense out on the farm right now...


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 2, 2014)

I am so glad I kept it small for that reason. I do miss my other area though. Next season is going to be interesting as I don't know what my living situation will be.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 2, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I am so glad I kept it small for that reason. I do miss my other area though. Next season is going to be interesting as I don't know what my living situation will be.


I'm pulling for a BIG RANCH with a dozen fat girls for you ABM. I dozen fat bitches should help make the payments.
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 2, 2014)

LOL It'd be nice but I am thinking I will be in a multi family dwelling meaning no outdoor.


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I chopped Master Kush....
> View attachment 3266033
> She is odorizing my bedroom..
> I have an appt in town this am then home to trim her up.


whoa! she is a beauty for sure S'manta  fwoppers lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 2, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I had visitors last night lol. The one hour I'm gone and boom.
> 
> It's looking like my fence and counter measures kept them.on the right side of the dense though. Thank goodness for fear neighbors as that phone call was much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


If they are smart they will move on, if they are dumb they will be back..

Keep us informed....


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

fumble said:


> whoa! she is a beauty for sure S'manta  fwoppers lol


Thanks, fumbs..... and then there were 6.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 2, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> If they are smart they will move on, if they are dumb they will be back..
> 
> Keep us informed....



I get looky loos every year but as long as they keep to the other side of the fence I dont get all crazy. The only problem is that I now have to rotate my defences so it's random.

I've pulled almost all of my potted plants so it's just the planter box ladies left. With low plant numbers I wouldn't hesitate to call the police. In fact that's what I told my house sitter to do. I never leave the house empty this time of year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## P. Berry (Oct 2, 2014)

Chop chop. My pros are delayed in Minnesota (damn Hippy kids), so Granny is making a start on her own. "This was about 3/4 of the cola, and this girl has about 15 more just like her. Yippy Skippy.


----------



## reese_tx (Oct 2, 2014)

Howdy howdy! Have been out of town and am like 50 pages behind.... Everyone's ladies are looking so Damn fine!!! Wish they were all mine!! Lol

Just took some update closeups of my bag seed gal.
What y'all think? Trichomes r all still cloudy....still waiting on Amber. That Damn Amber!!


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @crossfade69 - How does your yard smell in the morning?


Couldn't tell ya i have had a bad cold the last two weeks and cannot smell anything but my wife said it smelled wonderful, not so sure my neighbor thinks it is wonderful.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 2, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Howdy howdy! Have been out of town and am like 50 pages behind.... Everyone's ladies are looking so Damn fine!!! Wish they were all mine!! Lol
> 
> Just took some update closeups of my bag seed gal.
> What y'all think? Trichomes r all still cloudy....still waiting on Amber. That Damn Amber!!
> View attachment 3266303 View attachment 3266308 View attachment 3266309 View attachment 3266310 View attachment 3266311


_Whoa amber is the color of your energy
Whoa shades of gold display naturally_


----------



## reese_tx (Oct 2, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> _Whoa amber is the color of your energy
> Whoa shades of gold display naturally_


Lol that's terrible!


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 2, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> Couldn't tell ya i have had a bad cold the last two weeks and cannot smell anything but my wife said it smelled wonderful, not so sure my neighbor thinks it is wonderful.


Lol, I can't smell the weed at all this time of year... You live in thy miasma you don't notice the miasma. I'm always asking people where the were when they could first smell it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 2, 2014)

Good tune that came on SiriusXM Classic Rewind earlier while trimming. Now it's Welcome to the Jungle. WTF? When did GnR become "classic"?


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 2, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> View attachment 3266358


 Hell yeah man.


----------



## Dudeness (Oct 2, 2014)

I've been hit with bud rot. it's shown up in about 6 buds, so far, between the two ladies. The two weeks of rain and cooler weather here in wester WA seems to have done it. You guys have any advice? The forecast says we've got a week of nice weather ahead of us, though it'll still be dipping into the low 50's at night. I'm thinking I'll let them both keep going for the week, combing through and removing rot daily, and see where they're at when the rain comes back. Ideally they'd get another two weeks, i think, but it doesn't look like that's gonna happen.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

PUrkle ..... 
  
Looks like a November harvest for her.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> PUrkle .....
> View attachment 3266407 View attachment 3266409
> Looks like a November harvest for her.


This puts my first outdoor plant to shame  lol


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> This puts my first outdoor plant to shame  lol


Really? You're kidding.....lol. I find that hard to believe....but, thanks for the encouragement.  
I'm glad I have some time to figure out how chop her down and hang her.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

And, do you really think she'd look that good without all the help I've gotten from youse guys??? 
Thank you...


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Really? You're kidding.....lol. I find that hard to believe....but, thanks for the encouragement.
> I'm glad I have some time to figure out how chop her down and hang her.


When I was 19 I bought a plant off my buddy, it was a 'momma plant' that my buddy couldn't have in his room anymore. She was a purple trainwreck, and I paid $50 for her. I put her outside next to my storage shed (maybe 3-4 hours of direct light) but I put her out in September, so she went straight to flower.
I burned her every which way with different nutrients. I ended up drying a half a pound (in the sun ) It was a good learning experience. Long before I knew of rollitup. But your plants deserve guard duty for sure .


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> When I was 19 I bought a plant off my buddy, it was a 'momma plant' that my buddy couldn't have in his room anymore. She was a purple trainwreck, and I paid $50 for her. I put her outside next to my storage shed (maybe 3-4 hours of direct light) but I put her out in September, so she went straight to flower.
> I burned her every which way with different nutrients. I ended up drying a half a pound (in the sun ) It was a good learning experience. Long before I knew of rollitup. But your plants deserve guard duty for sure .


If I hadn't found you guys, I'd be lucky to have grown enough for a few months not enough for a year for me and bff's 2 pothead kids. PUrkle would have lived a miserable life in a 5 gal pot. 
I owe my success to you kind, teaching growers. This may sound a bit dramatic but it's true, you guys turned my lonely life around.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> If I hadn't found you guys, I'd be lucky to have grown enough for a few months not enough for a year for me and bff's 2 pothead kids. PUrkle would have lived a miserable life in a 5 gal pot.
> I owe my success to you kind, teaching growers. This may sound a bit dramatic but it's true, you guys turned my lonely life around.


I kinda think ive made new friends here sam and now my season has started I wanna do em proud


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 2, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> LOL It'd be nice but I am thinking I will be in a multi family dwelling meaning no outdoor.





S'Manta said:


> If I hadn't found you guys, I'd be lucky to have grown enough for a few months not enough for a year for me and bff's 2 pothead kids. PUrkle would have lived a miserable life in a 5 gal pot.
> I owe my success to you kind, teaching growers. This may sound a bit dramatic but it's true, you guys turned my lonely life around.


I'll say it again.....The best thing you did this year was to go into a bigger pot. That plant looks great Sam WTG.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I kinda think ive made new friends here sam and now my season has started I wanna do em proud


We lucked out, eh, Ruby? I'm about 5 to 6 weeks from being completely done for the year and can't wait to watch your grow.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I'll say it again.....The best thing you did this year was to go into a bigger pot. That p[lant looks great Sam WTG.
> TMB-


Yes, and you..TMB..kept at me to do it. If I'd put Purple OG/Unk Sativa in a 45 gal I think she'd be as big as PUrkle.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> PUrkle .....
> View attachment 3266407 View attachment 3266409
> Looks like a November harvest for her.



Hello gorgeous, she looks really healthy. Are you okay with a late harvest? No frost by then??


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Yes, and you..TMB..kept at me to do it. If I'd put Purple OG/Unk Sativa in a 45 gal I think she'd be as big as PUrkle.


I'll take a hug, and a few puffs of that beauty at the BBQ for my suggestion.
Yep, I see 6-100 gallon smart pots next year in your garden Sam, you see how fast those 45's filled up. Your boy will come visit you next year at this time of year and will shit his pants twice from all you've learned.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Hello gorgeous, she looks really healthy. Are you okay with a late harvest? No frost by then??


End of Nov last year I got frost. I'm sure she'll be done by the second week of Nov, she's be in flower since the last week of Aug.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I'll take a hug, and a few puffs of that beauty at the BBQ for my suggestion.
> Yep, I see 6-100 gallon smart pots next year in your garden Sam, you see how fast those 45's filled up. Your boy will come visit you next year at this time of year and will shit his pants twice from all you've learned.
> TMB-


You'll get that hug and though you didn't know it, I'm a procrastinator and your prodding me got me moving. Even in that ungodly July heat.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> You'll get that hug and though you didn't know it, I'm a procrastinator and your prodding me got me moving. Even in that ungodly July heat.


You certainly learned a lot this year, and met a group of cool people. If they gave an award for "most improved grower" here you'd get my vote! Your best quality here (as far as your garden's concerned, I'm sure you have better qualities ) is that you ask questions and seek answers. And yes July was tough.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 2, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> You certainly learned a lot this year, and met a group of cool people. If they gave an award for "most improved grower" here you'd get my vote! Your best quality here (as far as your garden's concerned, I'm sure you have better qualities ) is that you ask questions and seek answers. And yes July was tough.
> TMB-


Thanks, kid. You guys are the best.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> PUrkle .....
> View attachment 3266407 View attachment 3266409
> Looks like a November harvest for her.



Those are looking beautiful.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 2, 2014)

More kick ass trim music from SiriusXM.


----------



## zest (Oct 2, 2014)

my blood orange tangie






dont mind the dirt on the fan leaf lol


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 2, 2014)

What you guys think? My 1st greenhouse grow.. strains ; Purple Elephant, Berry Delite, Master Kush, an WillyWonka


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> We lucked out, eh, Ruby? I'm about 5 to 6 weeks from being completely done for the year and can't wait to watch your grow.


My grow only consists of 2 possibly 3 plants...I live in a nazi politic state


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I'll take a hug, and a few puffs of that beauty at the BBQ for my suggestion.
> Yep, I see 6-100 gallon smart pots next year in your garden Sam, you see how fast those 45's filled up. Your boy will come visit you next year at this time of year and will shit his pants twice from all you've learned.
> TMB-


Half the plants in 100 gallon smarties if your worried bout to many to big.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> You certainly learned a lot this year, and met a group of cool people. If they gave an award for "most improved grower" here you'd get my vote! Your best quality here (as far as your garden's concerned, I'm sure you have better qualities ) is that you ask questions and seek answers. And yes July was tough.
> TMB-


And I might add TMB its harder to actually put the advice into practice if you dont know the people straight up.....so for sam to follow advice like that was very gutsy...


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> You'll get that hug and though you didn't know it, I'm a procrastinator and your prodding me got me moving. Even in that ungodly July heat.





ruby fruit said:


> And I might add TMB its harder to actually put the advice into practice if you dont know the people straight up.....so for sam to follow advice like that was very gutsy...


Life is a game of chances my friend. When something makes sense, I think it's okay to gamble on a "chance", but when things just don't add up, best to stick to your guns.

You can't hit the ball if you don't swing the bat!
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Life is a game of chances my friend. When something makes sense, I think it's okay to gamble on a "chance", but when things just don't add up, best to stick to your guns.
> 
> You can't hit the ball if you don't swing the bat!
> TMB-


In baseball as the big hitter in the team I was taught to attack and find those balls that arent in the zone and place them to bring the runners home, more or less I had a licence to swing at anything....its funny how in real life u need to pick and choose the right time and sam definitely picked the right people and time to follow advice ...now I know I can follow suit here shes proven that.

As a side note looking at all you guys n gals harvest pics is awesome well done !!


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Oct 3, 2014)

One of my favorite ladies decided to have a sex change  had to cut her down in her glory yesterday. Only up side is I don't have to waste money at the dispensary anymore. Not a bad yield for having 4 weeks left though (4 rows drying)


----------



## timwarrior (Oct 3, 2014)

Everyone is doing great. Here are a couple shots of some OG Kush. Probably coming down this next week. Let me know what you guys think. I am jealous of some of the pics on this forum.


----------



## reese_tx (Oct 3, 2014)

Dr. Treez84 said:


> One of my favorite ladies decided to have a sex change  had to cut her down in her glory yesterday. Only up side is I don't have to waste money at the dispensary anymore. Not a bad yield for having 4 weeks left though (4 rows drying)


Nice!! I haven't had to buy in 3 weeks.. been smoking a lower branch that snapped early so I can understand not having to buy!

They can change sex mid flower???


----------



## reese_tx (Oct 3, 2014)

timwarrior said:


> Everyone is doing great. Here are a couple shots of some OG Kush. Probably coming down this next week. Let me know what you guys think. I am jealous of some of the pics on this forum.View attachment 3266690 View attachment 3266690 View attachment 3266695


Beeeeeutiful! I'd hit that!


----------



## timwarrior (Oct 3, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Nice!! I haven't had to buy in 3 weeks.. been smoking a lower branch that snapped early so I can understand not having to buy!
> 
> They can change sex mid flower???


I love not having to purchase meds or bud or whatever you would like to call it.


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Oct 3, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Nice!! I haven't had to buy in 3 weeks.. been smoking a lower branch that snapped early so I can understand not having to buy!
> 
> They can change sex mid flower???


Sadly yes, no idea what stressed it. Might of used the ripening nutes too early but I did a half dose so idn.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> View attachment 3266358



What strain is it? I don't see any trichomes


----------



## reese_tx (Oct 3, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> What strain is it? I don't see any trichomes


I see sugar if I stretch and zoom in real close on the pic.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 3, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> My grow only consists of 2 possibly 3 plants...I live in a nazi politic state


Fuck that! You show that Tony Abbot and turn the outback green! lol. No but really I normally leave the forum until next year but I'll hang out and watch your grow Miss Ruby  lol


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 3, 2014)

zest said:


> my blood orange tangie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice beautiful


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 3, 2014)

timwarrior said:


> Everyone is doing great. Here are a couple shots of some OG Kush. Probably coming down this next week. Let me know what you guys think. I am jealous of some of the pics on this forum.View attachment 3266690 View attachment 3266690 View attachment 3266695


No need to be jealous your killing it organic to BOOT NICE.


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 3, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> What you guys think? My 1st greenhouse grow.. strains ; Purple Elephant, Berry Delite, Master Kush, an WillyWonka


They look great good job


----------



## timwarrior (Oct 3, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> No need to be jealous your killing it organic to BOOT NICE.


Not really jealousy. I just love the different strains. Thanks man.


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 3, 2014)

timwarrior said:


> Not really jealousy. I just love the different strains. Thanks man.


Gotcha me to


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 3, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> What strain is it? I don't see any trichomes


Jackberry F4. Loaded with trichs actually, judging by all the scissor hash I smoked last night. With that said, I've never seen anything like the trich coverage on the Caramel Candy Kush. The buds feel gritty, like sand.


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> PUrkle .....
> View attachment 3266407 View attachment 3266409
> Looks like a November harvest for her.


Hot dam you catch on quick very nice and i agree with treeman 100 gallon tan smart pots next year and you will be growing growing growing.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I bought a much better jewelrs loupe to check trichomes.. Master kush was 5% clear, 85% cloudy and about 10% Amber. Chopped her down and now she is a great air freshener for the whole house. 2nd pic is my Cat LB (Little Bitch) keeping an eye out front for thiefs.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> PUrkle .....
> View attachment 3266407 View attachment 3266409
> Looks like a November harvest for her.


Looking Awesome.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 3, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> What you guys think? My 1st greenhouse grow.. strains ; Purple Elephant, Berry Delite, Master Kush, an WillyWonka


Bravo!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Jackberry F4. Loaded with trichs actually, judging by all the scissor hash I smoked last night. With that said, I've never seen anything like the trich coverage on the Caramel Candy Kush. The buds feel gritty, like sand.


 I smoked some of the scissor hash from mine and woke up two hours later on the couch feeling pretty good


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 3, 2014)

It has been cold a dewy in the am mold threat is there so my most dense strain chem com will mold if not enough air flow so i had to set up fans that run all night   chemcon is the first and chemwreck is second pic


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 3, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> It has been cold a dewy in the am mold threat is there so my most dense strain chem com will mold if not enough air flow so i had to set up fans that run all nightView attachment 3266809View attachment 3266811 View attachment 3266812 View attachment 3266814 chemcon is the first and chemwreck is second pic


Nice 
, I've got box fans running in my garden as well 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 3, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Nice
> , I've got box fans running in my garden as well
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


And I have 87 deg. with 7% humidity right now, calling for 106 on Saturday..


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 3, 2014)

Sativa is getting near. New plant seems more on the indica side.
Removed a bunch of budworms and trimmed the indica.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 3, 2014)

As I sit waiting for the vet in the hot sun...I want her to drive into the lower pasture not cut through the yard. Willie my goat is in serious distress. 
Black Friday.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> As I sit waiting for the vet in the hot sun...I want her to drive into the lower pasture not cut through the yard. Willie my goat is in serious distress.
> Black Friday.


Sorry to hear that sam ....hopefully willie doesn't suffer to much!!


----------



## timwarrior (Oct 3, 2014)

Here are a couple of pics of the garden. First pic is the sour d #2 for Humboldt Seed Organization. The second pic is Og kush from a dutch seed bank. All organic. Has anyone else run the same sour D?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Fuck that! You show that Tony Abbot and turn the outback green! lol. No but really I normally leave the forum until next year but I'll hang out and watch your grow Miss Ruby  lol


Lol MR !...wont be nothing to huge but its quality im after


----------



## doublejj (Oct 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> As I sit waiting for the vet in the hot sun...I want her to drive into the lower pasture not cut through the yard. Willie my goat is in serious distress.
> Black Friday.


This breaks my heart Sam. I'm surrounding both of you with healing light, sending good energies your way...


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 3, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Sorry to hear that sam ....hopefully willie doesn't suffer to much!!





doublejj said:


> This breaks my heart Sam. I'm surrounding both of you with healing light, sending good energies your way...


After a very short illness, Willie was humanely euthanized and will be joining all my dogs and Gary at the rainbow bridge.
There is no joy at Sammy's house, the mighty Willie has struck out.
  :'( :'(


----------



## doublejj (Oct 3, 2014)

Speechless......Hugs Sam...Hugs


----------



## nuggs (Oct 3, 2014)

bummer Sam sorry for your loss.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 3, 2014)

Here is a picture of Matisse and Willie this spring.


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry Sam.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> After a very short illness, Willie was humanely euthanized and will be joining all my dogs and Gary at the rainbow bridge.
> There is no joy at Sammy's house, the mighty Willie has struck out.
> :'( :'(


Hugs your way sam...we all feel a part of your pain xxx


----------



## doublejj (Oct 3, 2014)

Willie was a good goat he is missed...poor Matisse...


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Sam, hang in there gal.
RIP Willie.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 3, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Willie was a good goat he is missed...poor Matisse...


Poor Matisse, he's still calling for Willie. I'll give Mattie some carrots and try to explain loss. I'll take the cat, they like each other but she won't stay with him.
Thanks, everyone, I can't believe how much I cared for that obnoxious goat.


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's a couple frosty ones


----------



## cowboy916 (Oct 3, 2014)

"I don't always trim, but when I do I make sure it so much it takes a month and a half and I want to stab myself in the eye with a trimmer before it's over"


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2014)

cowboy916 said:


> View attachment 3267001 View attachment 3267002 View attachment 3267003 View attachment 3267004 View attachment 3267005 "I don't always trim, but when I do I make sure it so much it takes a month and a half and I want to stab myself in the eye with a trimmer before it's over"


Serious weight on that red tray !! Maxsea ? Or a homemade tea ?


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 3, 2014)

cowboy916 said:


> View attachment 3267001 View attachment 3267002 View attachment 3267003 View attachment 3267004 View attachment 3267005 "I don't always trim, but when I do I make sure it so much it takes a month and a half and I want to stab myself in the eye with a trimmer before it's over"


Nice happy trimming if that is possible.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Here is a picture of Matisse and Willie this spring.


I love this picture. You'll never forget Willi. He wasnt just a goat he was a friend and that makes it so much harder. I feel your pain and hope you can can take some solace in the fact that hes in a better place. Words seem so hollow... this poem is one of my favorites and it always helps me to remember theres always another adventure.


Oh, the Places You'll Go!

Congratulations!
Today is your day.
You're off to Great Places!
You're off and away!

You have brains in your head.
You have feet in your shoes
You can steer yourself
any direction you choose.
You're on your own. And you know what you know.
And YOU are the guy who'll decide where to go.

You'll look up and down streets. Look 'em over with care.
About some you will say, "I don't choose to go there."
With your head full of brains and your shoes full of feet,
you're too smart to go down any not-so-good street.

And you may not find any
you'll want to go down.
In that case, of course,
you'll head straight out of town.

It's opener there
in the wide open air.

Out there things can happen
and frequently do
to people as brainy
and footsy as you.

And when things start to happen,
don't worry. Don't stew.
Just go right along.
You'll start happening too.

OH!
THE PLACES YOU'LL GO!

You'll be on your way up!
You'll be seeing great sights!
You'll join the high fliers
who soar to high heights.

You won't lag behind, because you'll have the speed.
You'll pass the whole gang and you'll soon take the lead.
Wherever you fly, you'll be the best of the best.
Wherever you go, you will top all the rest.

Except when you don' t
Because, sometimes, you won't.

I'm sorry to say so
but, sadly, it's true
and Hang-ups
can happen to you.

You can get all hung up
in a prickle-ly perch.
And your gang will fly on.
You'll be left in a Lurch.

You'll come down from the Lurch
with an unpleasant bump.
And the chances are, then,
that you'll be in a Slump.

And when you're in a Slump,
you're not in for much fun.
Un-slumping yourself
is not easily done.

You will come to a place where the streets are not marked.
Some windows are lighted. But mostly they're darked.
A place you could sprain both you elbow and chin!
Do you dare to stay out? Do you dare to go in?
How much can you lose? How much can you win?

And IF you go in, should you turn left or right...
or right-and-three-quarters? Or, maybe, not quite?
Or go around back and sneak in from behind?
Simple it's not, I'm afraid you will find,
for a mind-maker-upper to make up his mind.

You can get so confused
that you'll start in to race
down long wiggled roads at a break-necking pace
and grind on for miles across weirdish wild space,
headed, I fear, toward a most useless place.
The Waiting Place...

...for people just waiting.
Waiting for a train to go
or a bus to come, or a plane to go
or the mail to come, or the rain to go
or the phone to ring, or the snow to snow
or waiting around for a Yes or a No
or waiting for their hair to grow.
Everyone is just waiting.

Waiting for the fish to bite
or waiting for wind to fly a kite
or waiting around for Friday night
or waiting, perhaps, for their Uncle Jake
or a pot to boil, or a Better Break
or a sting of pearls, or a pair of pants
or a wig with curls, or Another Chance.
Everyone is just waiting.

NO!
That's not for you!

Somehow you'll escape
all that waiting and staying.
You'll find the bright places
where Boom Bands are playing.

With banner flip-flapping,
once more you'll ride high!
Ready for anything under the sky.
Ready because you're that kind of a guy!

Oh, the places you'll go! There is fun to be done!
There are points to be scored. there are games to be won.
And the magical things you can do with that ball
will make you the winning-est winner of all.
Fame! You'll be famous as famous can be,
with the whole wide world watching you win on TV.

Except when they don't.
Because, sometimes, they won't.

I'm afraid that some times
you'll play lonely games too.
Games you can't win
'cause you'll play against you.

All Alone!
Whether you like it or not,
Alone will be something
you'll be quite a lot.

And when you're alone, there's a very good chance
you'll meet things that scare you right out of your pants.
There are some, down the road between hither and yon,
that can scare you so much you won't want to go on.

But on you will go
though the weather be foul
On you will go
though your enemies prowl
On you will go
though the Hakken-Kraks howl
Onward up many
a frightening creek,
though your arms may get sore
and your sneakers may leak.

On and on you will hike
and I know you'll hike far
and face up to your problems
whatever they are.

You'll get mixed up, of course,
as you already know.
You'll get mixed up
with many strange birds as you go.
So be sure when you step.
Step with care and great tact
and remember that Life's
a Great Balancing Act.
Just never forget to be dexterous and deft.
And never mix up your right foot with your left.

And will you succeed?
Yes! You will, indeed!
(98 and 3 / 4 percent guaranteed.)

KID, YOU'LL MOVE MOUNTAINS!

So...
be your name Buxbaum or Bixby or Bray
or Mordecai Ali Van Allen O'Shea,
you're off to Great Places!
Today is your day!
Your mountain is waiting.
So...get on your way!


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 3, 2014)

Well my buddies wife got arrested for their 10 plants without a script today. been telling them to get it for months. now procrastination is gonna cost a fortune. 10,000$ bail, said gonna be federal. stupid, when are the cali cops gonna just give in and accept it.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> After a very short illness, Willie was humanely euthanized and will be joining all my dogs and Gary at the rainbow bridge.
> There is no joy at Sammy's house, the mighty Willie has struck out.
> :'( :'(


So sorry to hear.


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2014)

fucking Willie !


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Well my buddies wife got arrested for their 10 plants without a script today. been telling them to get it for months. now procrastination is gonna cost a fortune. 10,000$ bail, said gonna be federal. stupid, when are the cali cops gonna just give in and accept it.


 city or sheriff ?


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 3, 2014)

City, not sure if dea got involved. Very small grow, 10 plants with largest one about 3.5ft tall, 1 in a red cup. maybe a pound worth if they were lucky with harvest. was about 2 weeks from harvest to.


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> City, not sure if dea got involved. Very small grow, 10 plants with largest one about 3.5ft tall, 1 in a red cup. maybe a pound worth if they were lucky with harvest. was about 2 weeks from harvest to.


I would like to know what city/county without invading privacy and how did they find out or see them ?
I really cant believe this shit still happens.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> I would like to know what city without invading privacy and how did the find out or see them ?


I'll give county in forum. Stanislaus county in the central valley. I was told that a neighbor called and complained. waiting on her to get bailed out to get whole story. very messed up.


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2014)

Shits crazy. Hopefully with Holder gone things will start to change. 2016 !


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 3, 2014)

If s


Shelby420 said:


> I'll give county in forum. Stanislaus county in the central valley. I was told that a neighbor called and complained. waiting on her to get bailed out to get whole story. very messed up.


If she'd had a script she'd have been OK?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 3, 2014)

Cookie frost!!  

Purple urkle!



Girlscout cookies!


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 3, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Cookie frost!!View attachment 3267034View attachment 3267038 View attachment 3267039
> 
> Purple urkle!View attachment 3267045
> 
> ...


They look scrumptious... mmmm.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> They look scrumptious... mmmm.


Thank you Sam .... I seen your purkle the other day it's a beast!! Did it double in size during the stretch?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 3, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Thank you Sam .... I seen your purkle the other day it's a beast!! Did it double in size during the stretch?


She just about doubled since the transplant, height and width.
And, thank you. Your PUrkle is no slouch.


----------



## reese_tx (Oct 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Here is a picture of Matisse and Willie this spring.


My mom raises thoroughbreds and it's common for goats to be traveling companions to high strung horses.

I hope you get Ur mare a new companion.

RIP Willie


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 3, 2014)

Choppy or no choppy ..... Hmmm , tempted because of issues i.e. hot soil, damn bugs, heat- what have you


----------



## charface (Oct 3, 2014)

Not sure if it is cherry pie or gsc.
It has some fat buds and is changing colors rapidly though.
I like it


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2014)

Dudeness said:


> I've been hit with bud rot. it's shown up in about 6 buds, so far, between the two ladies. The two weeks of rain and cooler weather here in wester WA seems to have done it. You guys have any advice? The forecast says we've got a week of nice weather ahead of us, though it'll still be dipping into the low 50's at night. I'm thinking I'll let them both keep going for the week, combing through and removing rot daily, and see where they're at when the rain comes back. Ideally they'd get another two weeks, i think, but it doesn't look like that's gonna happen.


hard to get them to finish in the pacific NW. i was in portland and always had to chop early, except for 2012 when it didn't rain until 10/18 or so.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks fine. Take half and leave half for longer?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2014)

Added new links to my signature for my old grows from 2012 with the pictures fixed.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 3, 2014)

This is hilarious...

http://lostcoastoutpost.com/2014/oct/3/dont-use-coke-guns/


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Too good not to share.. Another RIU member got ripped and she followed the trail of leaves down the road only to find the place where the thief's lived and called the cops. I feel bad for the member but it sounds like she got back most of her plants.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> This is hilarious...
> 
> http://lostcoastoutpost.com/2014/oct/3/dont-use-coke-guns/


Lol.and he even tell the detective he was gonna murder them for christ sake hahah


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 3, 2014)

Thats crazy..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> After a very short illness, Willie was humanely euthanized and will be joining all my dogs and Gary at the rainbow bridge.
> There is no joy at Sammy's house, the mighty Willie has struck out.
> :'( :'(



So Sorry for your loss, I know how you feel I have lost cats in the past that were my kids and it hurts.. My LB kitty in the window pic. is 21 years old and is not doing well at all, her body is just old and she is having more bad then good days.. if and when it comes to it she will join all my other kittys in heaven.

again so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thats all bad bruh @FLkeys1 must be a deeper story to it tho


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Too good not to share.. Another RIU member got ripped and she followed the trail of leaves down the road only to find the place where the thief's lived and called the cops. I feel bad for the member but it sounds like she got back most of her plants.
> 
> View attachment 3267152



I read this too. this would be pic of the day.


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> What you guys think? My 1st greenhouse grow.. strains ; Purple Elephant, Berry Delite, Master Kush, an WillyWonka



Those are some good looking strains


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2014)

timwarrior said:


> Everyone is doing great. Here are a couple shots of some OG Kush. Probably coming down this next week. Let me know what you guys think. I am jealous of some of the pics on this forum.View attachment 3266690 View attachment 3266690 View attachment 3266695



nice strain


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 3, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> I'll give county in forum. Stanislaus county in the central valley. I was told that a neighbor called and complained. waiting on her to get bailed out to get whole story. very messed up.


My county

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2014)

zest said:


> my blood orange tangie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This shot looks like neon lights


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


>


 someone has a crush on KS


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2014)

Pic of the day 

Mr Sunshine brings the disco balls to the party


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> Those are some good looking strains


 Thanks man.. ive grown inside goin on 6yrs but this was my 1st solo greenhouse grow. Decided to do so after goin to cali an seeing/helping with there 90+ script grows(im in WA). Only have em in 15 gal pots.. next yr ima go a lil biger. Was jus paranoid of my space (10ft x 20ft ).. was planning on having 15 (my hole mmj script) out side but ended up only having room for 9 lol. Coulda of done 10 but wanted to keep my work table/nute table inside. Was risky in my neighborhood I live in suburb colvasack with neighbors a good 15-20ft away each derection( secluded with bushes an trees tho) . Figured im legal shmegal why not. So far so good. Jus leary on theifs now. Cause there gettin stinky with only 2 weeks left.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> Pic of the day
> 
> Mr Sunshine brings the disco balls to the party


Thank you tws it's an honor and I appreciate it!!


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 3, 2014)

My 1st fav in my garden "berry delite"



My 2nd fav. "Purple Elephant"



Pics taken yesterday. "Oct 2nd" at night


I <3 Purps


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 3, 2014)

cowboy916 said:


> View attachment 3267001 View attachment 3267002 View attachment 3267003 View attachment 3267004 View attachment 3267005 "I don't always trim, but when I do I make sure it so much it takes a month and a half and I want to stab myself in the eye with a trimmer before it's over"


Wow those are still wet right? Your the best trimmer I've ever seen!!


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> Thanks man.. ive grown inside goin on 6yrs but this was my 1st solo greenhouse grow. Decided to do so after goin to cali an seeing/helping with there 90+ script grows(im in WA). Only have em in 15 gal pots.. next yr ima go a lil biger. Was jus paranoid of my space (10ft x 20ft ).. was planning on having 15 (my hole mmj script) out side but ended up only having room for 9 lol. Coulda of done 10 but wanted to keep my work table/nute table inside. Was risky in my neighborhood I live in suburb colvasack with neighbors a good 15-20ft away each derection( secluded with bushes an trees tho) . Figured im legal shmegal why not. So far so good. Jus leary on theifs now. Cause there gettin stinky with only 2 weeks left.


sounds like my story. glad the neighbors are cool . don't know about the ones 2 blocks away though. Scary shit right now. Fucking Helicopter spun me 3 times below 500 ft and turned the siren on the other day right after we chopped a couple. Bout had a heart attack. The neighbors 14 yr old granddaughter ran off with some dude from facebook and a cop was back and forth at her house all day ( didn't know why at the time). That was a lot of drama too.
Being legal doesn't curb any of the Paranoia . I don't want to have to deal with those fukers.
Im getting to old for this.... lol


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 3, 2014)

An I used "GrowIlla" from Botanicare for my base nutes.. was my 1st time using as a base.. also added some big bud, pk , nirvana,from Advanced Nutes,(had em laying around for wile so said why not) an batguno.. 

What did every1 eles use for feed? Im curious an new to what to use for outdoor nutes.. Buddy of mine who works at a Hydro shop recommended the GrowIlla so I read up a lil an decided why not cause its top feed, Jus sprinkle a cup on top of soil an water in.. then added th additives I listed every 2 waterings during flower.. the Growilla works awesome possem for veg but felt it was lacking in flower thats why I started adding the AN additives I had laying around... I think I did okay for my 1st shot at greenhouse tho.. wish I would found this forum earlier in the season tho, to ask some qustions tho.. but im curious what everyone eles used for fertilizer tho..

(Sorry for the book I typed tho lol)


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> An I used "GrowIlla" from Botanicare for my base nutes.. was my 1st time using as a base.. also added some big bud, pk , nirvana,from Advanced Nutes,(had em laying around for wile so said why not) an batguno..
> 
> What did every1 eles use for feed? Im curious an new to what to use for outdoor nutes.. Buddy of mine who works at a Hydro shop recommended the GrowIlla so I read up a lil an decided why not cause its top feed, Jus sprinkle a cup on top of soil an water in.. then added th additives I listed every 2 waterings during flower.. the Growilla works awesome possem for veg but felt it was lacking in flower thats why I started adding the AN additives I had laying around... I think I did okay for my 1st shot at greenhouse tho.. wish I would found this forum earlier in the season tho, to ask some qustions tho.. but im curious what everyone eles used for fertilizer tho..
> 
> (Sorry for the book I typed tho lol)


 I hate additives and the added complexity and spending lots of money . These guys got me using Maxsea and since have started using it indoors with no additives. It's working well and last a long time, best thing it's powder and water and that's it.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 3, 2014)

TWS said:


> sounds like my story. glad the neighbors are cool . don't know about the ones 2 blocks away though. Scary shit right now. Fucking Helicopter spun me 3 times below 500 ft and turned the siren on the other day right after we chopped a couple. Bout had a heart attack. The neighbors 14 yr old granddaughter ran off with some dude from facebook and a cop was back and forth at her house all day ( didn't know why at the time). That was a lot of drama too.
> Being legal doesn't curb any of the Paranoia . I don't want to have to deal with those fukers.
> Im getting to old for this.... lol


I feel ya man ive had my fair share of run ins with the cops.. but these are at my moms (shes one cool mom) place an we talked to the landlord before hand an he was cool with it so we went for it.. but yea choppers an sirrens during harvest woulda made my heart skip a beat an make paranoia kick In 100%. Lol


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 3, 2014)

Haven't been online much lately. Between trimming and staying up at night doing security watch.
We had a military helicopter with a camera bubble on the bottom fly right over our house yesterday. They never spun around, but still gets the adrenaline flowing.
Hope everyone is having a safe and productive harvest..!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> My 1st fav in my garden "berry delite"
> 
> View attachment 3267237
> 
> ...


At risk of myself sounding like a wanker wat sort of yield are you looking at with a 15 gallon pot ? Smart or fabric I assume ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 4, 2014)

i spent about $25 on a 10 gallon fabric pot and some roots organic soil, put a clone in there, and put it out on the balcony july 1st. fed maxsea nutes one time.

got a little over half a pound.

thanks, mamma nature!


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> At risk of myself sounding like a wanker wat sort of yield are you looking at with a 15 gallon pot ? Smart or fabric I assume ?


 I hoping for a pound per.. Looks like ima get it easy.. but was always told to never count your chickens tell they hatch..


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> At risk of myself sounding like a wanker wat sort of yield are you looking at with a 15 gallon pot ? Smart or fabric I assume ?


An there plastic pots with handles.. I didn't go Fabric, smart pots.. My local hydro shop had em for cheap so I snaged em up.


----------



## cowboy916 (Oct 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Serious weight on that red tray !! Maxsea ? Or a homemade tea ?


I use amazing soil called High noon mix from norcal with a healthy dose of Great White during veg then for flower I use a combo of Fox Farm and Humboldt countys own product for bulking and trich production followed up at the end with just molassas.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for your answers guys ,I have a 2 spare brand new 15 gallon smart/fabric pot was trying to see if it was worth using them up for outdoor


----------



## charles lewis (Oct 4, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> Thanks man.. ive grown inside goin on 6yrs but this was my 1st solo greenhouse grow. Decided to do so after goin to cali an seeing/helping with there 90+ script grows(im in WA). Only have em in 15 gal pots.. next yr ima go a lil biger. Was jus paranoid of my space (10ft x 20ft ).. was planning on having 15 (my hole mmj script) out side but ended up only having room for 9 lol. Coulda of done 10 but wanted to keep my work table/nute table inside. Was risky in my neighborhood I live in suburb colvasack with neighbors a good 15-20ft away each derection( secluded with bushes an trees tho) . Figured im legal shmegal why not. So far so good. Jus leary on theifs now. Cause there gettin stinky with only 2 weeks left.


I live in a city as well with neighbors everywhere. My backyard is loaded with ladies. They really don't mind much if they find some gift jars at their front door.


----------



## charles lewis (Oct 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Thanks for your answers guys ,I have a 2 spare brand new 15 gallon smart/fabric pot was trying to see if it was worth using them up for outdoor


Fuck yea it's worth using them. Everything adds up. Use what you got and upgrade later. 

And talk about paranoid, i live in a city in Michigan. Im up all night now. I can't wait till this is over. My surroundings are find but rippers can come from anywhere.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> sounds like my story. glad the neighbors are cool . don't know about the ones 2 blocks away though. Scary shit right now. Fucking Helicopter spun me 3 times below 500 ft and turned the siren on the other day right after we chopped a couple. Bout had a heart attack. The neighbors 14 yr old granddaughter ran off with some dude from facebook and a cop was back and forth at her house all day ( didn't know why at the time). That was a lot of drama too.
> Being legal doesn't curb any of the Paranoia . I don't want to have to deal with those fukers.
> Im getting to old for this.... lol



Lol yesterday I was tubbing up the last of the bubbas and packaging my trim when I get a call from aI buddy asking if I was alright.

As it turns out there was a local cop car parked across the street from me. He was there for hours as the neighbors were having trouble with their kids who is a freshmen in high school. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sauceulike (Oct 4, 2014)

Use those 15 gallon pots I used 20 gallon pots and produced some big girls guerrilla style.


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh crap Woot ! Exact same thing. My neighbor calls and says , " hey you see the man parked in front of your house behind your truck."
They were at the Cat ladies house all day. I thought I mighta pissed her off but I always go out of my way to keep my mouth shut and not let my dogs cause problems and be friends, she always talks to me. . The neighbors fight and argue with her all the time.
Once they were there to long I kinda figure it was something else but I was telling the ladies to please keep their aromas down... lol


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

I have at least a 2 pound plant in a 15 gal nursery pot. Gotta water it once or sometimes twice a day though. Had a 3 pounder in one last year.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 4, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> If s
> 
> 
> If she'd had a script she'd have been OK?


Yup. That 120$ piece of paper would have saved them. Real stupid to get arrested for a plant just because you didn't go pay your taxes on it (script).


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 4, 2014)

Bad news... I'm in the hospital and my asthma has relapsed (didn't know it could, was told I grew out of it when I was 6) so after 20 years I'm back on steroids for breathing. This means I shouldn't ever smoke again....  I'll be investing in a vaporizer and medibles for sure. Found out what was going on by catching bronchitis and coughing so hard I blew an air bubble through the capillaries in my lungs and up into my chest and neck. At least that's what they think happened the only other option is having torn a hole in my esophagus, but they think it's unlikely. I've never been a big fan of medibles and my tincture recipe for ejuice it's essentially the same as Matt Rizes' except I used hash. That being said I don't think I produce enough cannabis to keep up with how much more it takes to do it all with hash and food. I'd really appreciate it if you all could post your favorite herb vapes, ideas or recipes to help me through this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 4, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Bad news... I'm in the hospital and my asthma has relapsed (didn't know it could, was told I grew out of it when I was 6) so after 20 years I'm back on steroids for breathing. This means I shouldn't ever smoke again....  I'll be investing in a vaporizer and medibles for sure. Found out what was going on by catching bronchitis and coughing so hard I blew an air bubble through the capillaries in my lungs and up into my chest and neck. At least that's what they think happened the only other option is having torn a hole in my esophagus, but they think it's unlikely. I've never been a big fan of medibles and my tincture recipe for ejuice it's essentially the same as Matt Rizes' except I used hash. That being said I don't think I produce enough cannabis to keep up with how much more it takes to do it all with hash and food. I'd really appreciate it if you all could post your favorite herb vapes, ideas or recipes to help me through this. Thanks in advance.


That's terrible. I had a collapsed lung and know how not being able to breathe is frightening. 
Get well soon.


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> sounds like my story. glad the neighbors are cool . don't know about the ones 2 blocks away though. Scary shit right now. Fucking Helicopter spun me 3 times below 500 ft and turned the siren on the other day right after we chopped a couple. Bout had a heart attack. The neighbors 14 yr old granddaughter ran off with some dude from facebook and a cop was back and forth at her house all day ( didn't know why at the time). That was a lot of drama too.
> Being legal doesn't curb any of the Paranoia . I don't want to have to deal with those fukers.
> Im getting to old for this.... lol


Yikes i would have shit that is scary and the paranoia i get this time of year is not fun and after feeling this way for the last 20 plus years i dont know if it is worth it.I might just stay indoors but there is a fare amount of paranoia with that to ,if was just me and the plants i would not worry as much but with wife and kids i worry all the time and i am gone from the house 10 hours a day.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> Oh crap Woot ! Exact same thing. My neighbor calls and says , " hey you see the man parked in front of your house behind your truck."
> They were at the Cat ladies house all day. I thought I mighta pissed her off but I always go out of my way to keep my mouth shut and not let my dogs cause problems and be friends, she always talks to me. . The neighbors fight and argue with her all the time.
> Once they were there to long I kinda figure it was something else but I was telling the ladies to please keep their aromas down... lol


Like most ladies I'm sure they did not listen.. Oh did I just say that


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 4, 2014)

An empty TP roll, some tin foil and you and your carburetor are good to go.


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> I have at least a 2 pound plant in a 15 gal nursery pot. Gotta water it once or sometimes twice a day though. Had a 3 pounder in one last year.


Impressive numbers for that amount of dirt and you said your thumb wasnt green that is a green thumb.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 4, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> Impressive numbers for that amount of dirt and you said your thumb wasnt green that is a green thumb.


TWS said he didn't have a green thumb? Didn't he do a scrog that impressed the crap out of me....? 
He must be extremely modest.


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 4, 2014)

I thought i read in hear that he thought that ,very modest.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 4, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> I thought i read in hear that he thought that ,very modest.


I'm sure you read that correctly, you have a young brain. I hope I remembered it was TWS's scrog because my brain isn't as young as yours.  
Whatever, I've seen his plants and they're stunning.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> I have at least a 2 pound plant in a 15 gal nursery pot. Gotta water it once or sometimes twice a day though. Had a 3 pounder in one last year.


Honestly I would be happy to have a 15 gallon yield 8 oz per plant providing its kick arse quality....done ! I will use both of those both of them as I can only have one in the ground.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm sure you read that correctly, you have a young brain. I hope I remembered it was TWS's scrog because my brain isn't as young as yours.
> Whatever, I've seen his plants and they're stunning.


That scrog outdoors was one of the best pics ive seen on riu and im not shitting ya.....sometimes I wish I had a job in my own town so I can give the grow all it needs...its a pain in the arse working away for a week at a time and relying on the wife to water for you especially if u go to work on an argument as I did this week


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2014)

Wanna post the scrog pic again TWS so I dont have to use my old man energy up looking for it again ?


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Honestly I would be happy to have a 15 gallon yield 8 oz per plant providing its kick arse quality....done ! I will use both of those both of them as I can only have one in the ground.



I just got 1.5 # off of 4 10 gal buckets . Huckle berry and Blue heron . So about 5 + oz a plant And I had a tuff year. Things just didn't go right .
you'll do fine sir . t


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> I just got 1.5 # off of 4 10 gal buckets . Huckle berry and Blue heron . So about 4 oz a plant And I had a tuff year. Things just didn't go right .
> you'll do fine sir . t


Thanks TWS...I dont have access to the great strains u guys have over there but ill experiment and run a sativa and a indica one of each in the 15s


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

Cherry pie


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Wanna post the scrog pic again TWS so I dont have to use my old man energy up looking for it again ?


 Here it is just starting the stretch in front of that 3 #er in a 15 gal inground nursey pot. Gogi


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

pretty well along here


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2014)

Still amazes me....outdoor scrog never thought id see a picture perfect one like that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> pretty well along here


Can u check ur pms please....


----------



## WhiteRooster (Oct 4, 2014)

Daytime Shots of Mendo Diesel bred and grown organically by me


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Still amazes me....outdoor scrog never thought id see a picture perfect one like that.


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

back to this year


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 4, 2014)

KS surfing his ass off...and into the Quarterfinals he goes.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> pretty well along here


TEE DOUBLE LET ME GET A CRACK AT YOUR ASOMENESS PLEASE im not kidding.. let me work all you got..


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

MK Ultra


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> MK Ultra


Yeah, what a shame you don't have a green thumb. Imagine what you could grow if you had one. Boohoo..


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> MK Ultra


That last bud pic ...yum ! .

By the way anyone would think u line your fence with hydro reflector plastic


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2014)

If I add purple food dye to my watering feeds will my buds turn purple like ppl have in thier pictures ?....or is it only the strain they have that changes it purple


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

Grape juice works well for this.


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


>


Show off


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> Grape juice works well for this.


Is that true?


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hell yeh tws nice scrogs


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> That last bud pic ...yum ! .
> 
> By the way anyone would think u line your fence with hydro reflector plastic


 in the ghetto we use tin foil.


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> in the ghetto we use tin foil.


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

you can see here the grape juice starting to work it's magic. Alo vera juice is a good additive too.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> you can see here the grape juice starting to work it's magic. Alo vera water is a good additive too.


Now aloe vera I've heard of for mmj, grape juice not so much.


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

more pie


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2014)

TOOL - ÆNEMA - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN (TAKE 1):


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

She jams ! The double base is great .


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 4, 2014)

Fucking weather here can kiss my ass. I hate this weather. Go away HEAT


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## lmoore2680 (Oct 4, 2014)

Here's a small sample


----------



## lmoore2680 (Oct 4, 2014)

Plus got ripped last night for my breeding project

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## lmoore2680 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thieves suck

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> She jams ! The double base is great .


Thats not her best when u have time check her sepultura, slayer and megadeth covers ....
Ya buds look awesome are you trying to get a pic of the day


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

This ones for you Rube !


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> This ones for you Rube !


Awesome !!! ...missed them in aust cos toms vocal chords gave out during the tour hence I never got to see jeff play live before he died


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2014)

LA confi


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 4, 2014)

Have my ups an down bout my 1st go around outside but non the lease a learning experience! Learned alot of what to do to better myself next yr. An thats what matters! Im 27 on the 8th so I got plenty of time to master my outdro techniques! Still think it was the top feed GrowIlla by botanicare I used, did excellent in veg but lacked in flower I think In my opinion.. but still gunna be a tasty harvest! The trichomes are there but not the size, mainly, jus my willies tho an I have had this strian for the past 4 yrs so makes me sad they didnt compete with the others out side like they do inside maybe they jus dont like the eastern Washington weather, dunno my fault for doing more of them then the others.. but none the less a learning experience! 


Willie Wonka ( not to happy with cola size she does way better inside for me)


Berry Delite



Purple Elephant


MasterKush


Shot of em all (mostly willies on the right)


Bout almost time to get sticky!


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 4, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> maybe they jus dont like the eastern Washington weather


I'm in eastern wa too bro. Everyone local I know finishes every year unless they try to finish without cover and then it's almost always because of mold and not the cold. round these parts most seem to go until the end of October. Later if you don't mind using heaters in the greenhouse. Seal up your vents at night and use 55 gallon barrels full of water if your worried. they heat up all day and keep it warm at night. My greenhouse still gets up to about 90 during the day when theres sunshine, bout 75 if its cloudy and hasn't hit less than 42 at night (except the one night I left the vents open, then it got down to 35 ). I can go about another month before I get worried and I live close the hills so outside it's already getting down into the low 30's. If keeping them warm isn't an option get some early strains there are plenty that finish at the end of September. Gl to ya!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 4, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> Have my ups an down bout my 1st go around outside but non the lease a learning experience! Learned alot of what to do to better myself next yr. An thats what matters! Im 27 on the 8th so I got plenty of time to master my outdro techniques! Still think it was the top feed GrowIlla by botanicare I used, did excellent in veg but lacked in flower I think In my opinion.. but still gunna be a tasty harvest! The trichomes are there but not the size, mainly, jus my willies tho an I have had this strian for the past 4 yrs so makes me sad they didnt compete with the others out side like they do inside maybe they jus dont like the eastern Washington weather, dunno my fault for doing more of them then the others.. but none the less a learning experience!
> 
> 
> Willie Wonka ( not to happy with cola size she does way better inside for me)
> ...


Do you use molasses?
TMB-


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> MK Ultra


Your MK is way ahead of mine. I've probably got 3 weeks left, all easy. But I believe she is going to be my biggest girl. 4 guys can't reach around her joining arms.
(I'm going to have to get some new photos up tomorrow/today)


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 5, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> I'm in eastern wa too bro. Everyone local I know finishes every year unless they try to finish without cover and then it's almost always because of mold and not the cold. round these parts most seem to go until the end of October. Later if you don't mind using heaters in the greenhouse. Seal up your vents at night and use 55 gallon barrels full of water if your worried. they heat up all day and keep it warm at night. My greenhouse still gets up to about 90 during the day when theres sunshine, bout 75 if its cloudy and hasn't hit less than 42 at night (except the one night I left the vents open, then it got down to 35 ). I can go about another month before I get worried and I live close the hills so outside it's already getting down into the low 30's. If keeping them warm isn't an option get some early strains there are plenty that finish at the end of September. Gl to ya!


Yee definitely keepin the Willies in longer, an throwing a heater in there, My other strains got bout 2weeks left Im guessing around the 18th, there showing red hairs, havn't hit em with a scope yet. But my Willie are still all white, So was gunna run em tell end of Oct. at least. And what you mean by the 55 gal barrels? To help hold the bottom of the tent vents down? an its been about 45 around my parts at night, an suppose to hit the 30 mid/late Oct according to the my weather app on the phone.. But the rest of my girls are up to speed.. Do you think I should throw some heaters in now? or wait tell it drops a lil colder? I like the purpling affect, but have been told stop producing resin/thc after 60-70 degrees, don't know if its true was jus told that by a oldschool grower long time ago. an to be honest jus barely remembered tell now talking bout temps of outside.. cause my inside op, never gets that cold, but dealing with outside weather is a new ball game for me..


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2014)

They not dwarfs those 4 guys 
Seriously the mk ultra that you guys have is one of the best looking plants ive seen on here for bud to leaf ratio...^^^maniak


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> As I sit waiting for the vet in the hot sun...I want her to drive into the lower pasture not cut through the yard. Willie my goat is in serious distress.
> Black Friday.


sorry to hear that S'manta


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Here is a picture of Matisse and Willie this spring.


so sorry for your loss S'manta.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 5, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> They not dwarfs those 4 guys
> Seriously the mk ultra that you guys have is one of the best looking plants ive seen on here for bud to leaf ratio...^^^maniak


No not dwarfs...lol. 
I will get some pics up at daylight.


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2014)

TWS said:


> back to this year


kicking ass again TWS  nice fatties there


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> KS surfing his ass off...and into the Quarterfinals he goes.


There ya go sam....time to travel home ...zoom in


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2014)

what is that ? some damn Emus or giant chickens ?


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2014)

Cherry pie, FM's cut


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2014)

FM's cut


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 5, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> Yee definitely keepin the Willies in longer, an throwing a heater in there, My other strains got bout 2weeks left Im guessing around the 18th, there showing red hairs, havn't hit em with a scope yet. But my Willie are still all white, So was gunna run em tell end of Oct. at least. And what you mean by the 55 gal barrels? To help hold the bottom of the tent vents down? an its been about 45 around my parts at night, an suppose to hit the 30 mid/late Oct according to the my weather app on the phone.. But the rest of my girls are up to speed.. Do you think I should throw some heaters in now? or wait tell it drops a lil colder? I like the purpling affect, but have been told stop producing resin/thc after 60-70 degrees, don't know if its true was jus told that by a oldschool grower long time ago. an to be honest jus barely remembered tell now talking bout temps of outside.. cause my inside op, never gets that cold, but dealing with outside weather is a new ball game for me..


The 55's you fill with water. They warm up all day and since water cools so much slower than air it keeps the greenhouse warm at night, won't work when it gets too cold during the day though since the water still has to get warm. I wouldn't bother with a heater till the greenhouse hits 39. 40 and above is cool for outdoor and I have one friend who goes to Nov and never uses any kind of heat, his finish just fine but after 35 or so growth seems to slow. Never seen resin production stop unless the plant starts dying though, the cold seems to stimulate it if anything.


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> They not dwarfs those 4 guys
> Seriously the mk ultra that you guys have is one of the best looking plants ive seen on here for bud to leaf ratio...^^^maniak



why are they all holding hands ?


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 5, 2014)

@gardenboss I wanna see you post a video with this song playing while you wear your mask since you are the wolf man an all


----------



## reese_tx (Oct 5, 2014)

Morning coffee and bag seed gal in late bloom. Life is good!


----------



## Didi94 (Oct 5, 2014)

UPDATE

AK47 Pls leave comments ....


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 5, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Bad news... I'm in the hospital and my asthma has relapsed (didn't know it could, was told I grew out of it when I was 6) so after 20 years I'm back on steroids for breathing. This means I shouldn't ever smoke again....  I'll be investing in a vaporizer and medibles for sure. Found out what was going on by catching bronchitis and coughing so hard I blew an air bubble through the capillaries in my lungs and up into my chest and neck. At least that's what they think happened the only other option is having torn a hole in my esophagus, but they think it's unlikely. I've never been a big fan of medibles and my tincture recipe for ejuice it's essentially the same as Matt Rizes' except I used hash. That being said I don't think I produce enough cannabis to keep up with how much more it takes to do it all with hash and food. I'd really appreciate it if you all could post your favorite herb vapes, ideas or recipes to help me through this. Thanks in advance.


Sorry to hear about the asthma man, not being able to breath is no fun. Hope ya feel better soon.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 5, 2014)

Harvested my Kandy Kush this morning. Some real nice size colas for only a 3ft tall plant.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 5, 2014)

TWS said:


>


Damn that is a nice scrog. Very well done.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 5, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Sorry to hear about the asthma man, not being able to breath is no fun. Hope ya feel better soon.


Thanks shelby. I just found out I have pneumonia now as well. 2 more days in the hospital.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 5, 2014)

Take it from me, I love smoking but it just isn't worth it, buy yourselves a vape and just smoke once in a while if you must, your lungs will thank you.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2014)

TWS said:


> what is that ? some damn Emus or giant chickens ?


Emus whenever u see a bunch of chicks its only the mother with them....the father is off smoking volcanos after s job well done


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 5, 2014)

[

TWS is the growing God, killer looking plants and so perfect  


QUOTE="TWS, post: 10946159, member: 341103"]MK Ultra








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 5, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Emus whenever u see a bunch of chicks its only the mother with them....the father is off smoking volcanos after s job well done


Back in the day while cruising the BFE backroads on the border of far, far west KY and west TN -- I'm talking fucking sticks here man -- and burning some old skool roadkill, an emu that had escaped from a local farm casually ran across the road in front of us. I'll never forget the wide-eyed look of my very stoned partner and his remark:

"Did you see the size of that fuckin' turkey Smidge!!!!????!!!!" 

Lololololol!!!!


----------



## reese_tx (Oct 5, 2014)

Ready or not?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2014)

Almost! Still a couple of white hairs. You could take it now and it would be fine


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Back in the day while cruising the BFE backroads on the border of far, far west KY and west TN -- I'm talking fucking sticks here man -- and burning some old skool roadkill, an emu that had escaped from a local farm casually ran across the road in front of us. I'll never forget the wide-eyed look of my very stoned partner and his remark:
> 
> "Did you see the size of that fuckin' turkey Smidge!!!!????!!!!"
> 
> Lololololol!!!!


Having my morning cuppa here ...that put a big smile on my face the wife asked if I had new smoke I said nah just the turkey that ran like an emu...
Gd one smidge !!


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 5, 2014)

Either someone in my little valley got a new airplane, is dating someone with a plane or someone in a plane has discovered my mmj plants and is figuring out their route to steal them in a car OR..it means nothing and they thought buzzing my horse was fun. 
I don't remember one airplane or helicopter flying over my house, ever.
My paranoia increases.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Either someone in my little valley got a new airplane, is dating someone with a plane or someone in a plane has discovered my mmj plants and is figuring out their route to steal them in a car OR..it means nothing and they thought buzzing my horse was fun.
> I don't remember one airplane or helicopter flying over my house, ever.
> My paranoia increases.


I'm sure you'll be okay.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Either someone in my little valley got a new airplane, is dating someone with a plane or someone in a plane has discovered my mmj plants and is figuring out their route to steal them in a car OR..it means nothing and they thought buzzing my horse was fun.
> I don't remember one airplane or helicopter flying over my house, ever.
> My paranoia increases.


To early to pull sam ? And if they were only buzzing your horse id be taken them up with a complaint fuck that shit.I get the feeling this could be a fly over looking for plants to rip tho...new way for rippers to fly and gps hot spots maybe ?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 5, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> I'm sure you'll be okay.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I'm sure you're right, I hope.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> To early to pull sam ? And if they were only buzzing your horse id be taken them up with a complaint fuck that shit.I get the feeling this could be a fly over looking for plants to rip tho...new way for rippers to fly and gps hot spots maybe ?


Its prob just a new pilot with his new toy tho......u will b ok sam hope me last post didnt make the paranoia worse


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 5, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Thanks shelby. I just found out I have pneumonia now as well. 2 more days in the hospital.


Man not good. A buddy of mine got pneumonia and his lungs have never been the say. Get some rest and get better,


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 5, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> To early to pull sam ? And if they were only buzzing your horse id be taken them up with a complaint fuck that shit.I get the feeling this could be a fly over looking for plants to rip tho...new way for rippers to fly and gps hot spots maybe ?


It's too early to pull 4 of them, two I could though I don't want to, yet. 
I had an incredible nap and my dog is always alert if she hears a noise and it is pitch black out here, no street lights and I don't keep outside lights on. I'll put 911 on speed dial.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 5, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Ready or not?
> View attachment 3268128


Not give it a week or 2. Wait for the hairs to turn brown and recede back into the buds. Also should swell a lot between not and then, Looks great man,


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> It's too early to pull 4 of them, two I could though I don't want to, yet.
> I had an incredible nap and my dog is always alert if she hears a noise and it is pitch black out here, no street lights and I don't keep outside lights on. I'll put 911 on speed dial.


I'm sure you're safe. If you can next time snag a picture of the planes N number and look it up online. You can find out Names, addresses, leaser...etc


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 5, 2014)

I have stopped smoking so often because of my chronic bronchitis. I am now just doing stuff like these (credit goes to the wifey)


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 5, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Its prob just a new pilot with his new toy tho......u will b ok sam hope me last post didnt make the paranoia worse


No, you couldn't make it worse, I'm paranoid to the max, lol.
It isn't the first time I've seen this plane, it has flown over the valley but not so low and not over my horse pasture. 
It prolly is a neighbor with a new toy.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 5, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I'm sure you're safe. If you can next time snag a picture of the planes N number and look it up online. You can find out Names, addresses, leaser...etc


Also report them to the faa for doing a fly over scaring your animals.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 5, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I'm sure you're safe. If you can next time snag a picture of the planes N number and look it up online. You can find out Names, addresses, leaser...etc


I could have shaken hands with the pilot if I had been outside. Jackass...if my horse wasn't such a rock he could have scared him. He, the pilot, didn't know Matisse is a Steady Eddie. 
I'll do that, Boss and Shelby..report him for animal abuse.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 5, 2014)

I smoked some of my so called Purple Urkle I got from harborside. Plants were not impressive at all, Mine was the tallest of 4 of us at a whopping 2ft, but damn is it top shelf. Great taste and phenomenal high but only got about a ounce. Gonna save this for special occasions, like maybe the picnic. Cant wait till its well cured.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 5, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Also report them to the faa for doing a fly over scaring your animals.


Thanks, Shelby, I edited my post to thank you, too. We posted at the same time.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 5, 2014)

I thnik seawarp


Stumbleweed? 


Seahash. One of my favs.

Seawarp. Frostiest plant so far.


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I could have shaken hands with the pilot if I had been outside. Jackass...if my horse wasn't such a rock he could have scared him. He, the pilot, didn't know Matisse is a Steady Eddie.
> I'll do that, Boss and Shelby..report him for animal abuse.



lucky you don't have drones ..


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 5, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> I smoked some of my so called Purple Urkle I got from harborside. Plants were not impressive at all, Mine was the tallest of 4 of us at a whopping 2ft, but damn is it top shelf. Great taste and phenomenal high but only got about a ounce. Gonna save this for special occasions, like maybe the picnic. Cant wait till its well cured.


My PUrkle is the biggest of my plants and I'm hoping to get an lb from her. She's 5'8"+ and about 4' wide. 
I hope my PUrkle lives up to your review.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My PUrkle is the biggest of my plants and I'm hoping to get an lb from her. She's 5'8"+ and about 4' wide.
> I hope my PUrkle lives up to your review.


Ya none of us were happy with the plant itself. Not sure if it was just bad clones or a different strain all together. Would love to compare the two with you one day.


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Either someone in my little valley got a new airplane, is dating someone with a plane or someone in a plane has discovered my mmj plants and is figuring out their route to steal them in a car OR..it means nothing and they thought buzzing my horse was fun.
> I don't remember one airplane or helicopter flying over my house, ever.
> My paranoia increases.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 5, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Ya none of us were happy with the plant itself. Not sure if it was just bad clones or a different strain all together. Would love to compare the two with you one day.


BBQ?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 5, 2014)

TWS said:


>


I should be smoking indica's, right?


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I should be smoking indica's, right?


 I don't know whats in there but perhaps some of these .


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I'm sure you're safe. If you can next time snag a picture of the planes N number and look it up online. You can find out Names, addresses, leaser...etc


 I didn't realize u meant it happened at night sam....your safe no dramas there


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I thnik seawarp
> View attachment 3268231
> 
> Stumbleweed?
> ...


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 5, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I didn't realize u meant it happened at night sam....your safe no dramas there


 It happened right before dusk. 
I'm sure Vegas oddsmakers would give this a 99-1, longest odds on the board, chance of airplane after my mmj.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2014)

new toy,few drinks,girlfriend next to him..........nothing to worry bout now get back to the kitche.aaa...I mean trimming/smoking


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 5, 2014)

I just found it unsettling, unnerving and wish it hadn't happened.


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I didn't realize u meant it happened at night sam....your safe no dramas there


 ahh hell no ! they got a heat sig of them and it wasn't a horse.


----------



## charface (Oct 5, 2014)

Hoping the weather holds. Can't complain right now.
Supposed th be chem99.
Everything around it had at least dome mould issues but this is still untouched


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice n sunny !


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 5, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I have stopped smoking so often because of my chronic bronchitis. I am now just doing stuff like these (credit goes to the wifey)
> View attachment 3268230


What is that? A sonic beverage? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Cowboykush (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## cowboy916 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well we got hit by rippers saturday morning around 5am. They came with a car and a uhaul truck we are on an acre so didn't here them until they were in the back yard we had a couple small plants we had brought from another location that would not fit in my main cage. Luckily we had already trimmed the tops off 4 of them so the got about 1 and a 1/2 plants about 3' tall that probably still had 3 weeks. The dumb asses tried to pull them out of the dirt so from what they dropped seems like they even messed that up because they were covered in soil. We heard them trying to get the main fence gate open were they had the uhaul backed up but that is not possible since I toe nailed it with about 20 3" grabbers so all they could do was throw it over. It was 3 for sure but I think there might have been a 4th they took off as soon as I lit them up with my 4 500w quartz flood lights that make my backyard bright as day. It was just me and my girl that night we did not follow them becuase the plants the took were now worthless so nothing good was going to come from it even though I really wanted to. I geuss now that i'm older I understand what is really important and my life is to busy for pissing matches. My main cage would take alot of time to breech so i'm not to worried but just to be on the safe side we fortified the fences, put up more barb wire, added motion alarms and borrowed a friends dogs. I just hate that the seen the big plants we stiil have at least 3 weeks on some so here's to long nights and please remember to keep your guard up but most importantly stay safe.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 6, 2014)

cowboy916 said:


> Well we got hit by rippers saturday morning around 5am. They came with a car and a uhaul truck we are on an acre so didn't here them until they were in the back yard we had a couple small plants we had brought from another location that would not fit in my main cage. Luckily we had already trimmed the tops off 4 of them so the got about 1 and a 1/2 plants about 3' tall that probably still had 3 weeks. The dumb asses tried to pull them out of the dirt so from what they dropped seems like they even messed that up because they were covered in soil. We heard them trying to get the main fence gate open were they had the uhaul backed up but that is not possible since I toe nailed it with about 20 3" grabbers so all they could do was throw it over. It was 3 for sure but I think there might have been a 4th they took off as soon as I lit them up with my 4 500w quartz flood lights that make my backyard bright as day. It was just me and my girl that night we did not follow them becuase the plants the took were now worthless so nothing good was going to come from it even though I really wanted to. I geuss now that i'm older I understand what is really important and my life is to busy for pissing matches. My main cage would take alot of time to breech so i'm not to worried but just to be on the safe side we fortified the fences, put up more barb wire, added motion alarms and borrowed a friends dogs. I just hate that the seen the big plants we stiil have at least 3 weeks on some so here's to long nights and please remember to keep your guard up but most importantly stay safe.


Sorry to hear... 

You won't be the only one up all night till the end of harvest. We have taken some down, but with 24 (2lb+) plants. (Wife no longer has a job) I'll be up every night doing security, fully dressed and ready to defend our hard work.

Again sorry to hear. Be vigilant, and stay safe.


----------



## fumble (Oct 6, 2014)

sorry to hear that Cowboy. Glad you and the wife are safe.


----------



## fumble (Oct 6, 2014)

@Cannabidude sorry to hear you are so sick. Hope you get to feeling better soon and get to go home from the hospital. I can help you with making edibles when you are ready.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe somebody you know, or knows? Id have to check a few buddies places for a hidden uhaul atleast. GL and yes stay safe, people r dumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 6, 2014)

is everyone just about tired of sleeping with shoes on by now?


----------



## reese_tx (Oct 6, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Not give it a week or 2. Wait for the hairs to turn brown and recede back into the buds. Also should swell a lot between not and then, Looks great man,


Thanks Shelby...worried with rain moving in. Moved her under the eve of the house...40 Mile an hour winds with the rain.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I just found it unsettling, unnerving and wish it hadn't happened.


Now mind you I live next to a small airport. I never realized how busy this thing was. I got 15-20 planes and at least that many helicopters. And to top it off the National Guard is flying their stuff out of there looking for plants. This is not a legal state. I have had to say fuck it I'll worry when they knock on the door.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 6, 2014)

I am in a medical state and I have a script and it still makes me nervous.
I think it highly unlikely any thief is going to risk the unknown to steal my plants.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 6, 2014)

@mwooten102 no haha. It is some "lean". "Purple sprite". Never again will I drink lean and eat edibles. Next morning it is near impossible to wake up lol. Best sleep I ever had tho.
@S'Manta did you read about the guy who got killed in Corcoran like a week or 2 ago? Rippers tried to rob a rather large grow an I guess they were met with resistance. The two rippers just opened fire on the growers (shocked by the resistance I suppose).


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I am in a medical state and I have a script and it still makes me nervous.
> I think it highly unlikely any thief is going to risk the unknown to steal my plants.


U got nothing to worry bout sam ...I got your back...From 13,331 kms away


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2014)

5-7 hr body stone today on a 250ml weed tea shotty ...nice start to my few days off 

@timwarrior if u read this it was your recipe cheers q


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 6, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @mwooten102 no haha. It is some "lean". "Purple sprite". Never again will I drink lean and eat edibles. Next morning it is near impossible to wake up lol. Best sleep I ever had tho.
> @S'Manta did you read about the guy who got killed in Corcoran like a week or 2 ago? Rippers tried to rob a rather large grow an I guess they were met with resistance. The two rippers just opened fire on the growers (shocked by the resistance I suppose).


Thank gawd Corcoran is far away and the home of....Charlie Manson and Sir Han Sir Han.......


----------



## timwarrior (Oct 6, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3268490 5-7 hr body stone today on a 250ml weed tea shotty ...nice start to my few days off
> 
> @timwarrior if u read this it was your recipe cheers q


Glad to hear Ruby. I am glad it worked.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 6, 2014)

fumble said:


> @Cannabidude sorry to hear you are so sick. Hope you get to feeling better soon and get to go home from the hospital. I can help you with making edibles when you are ready.


Thanks fumble! The only edibles I've ever made were using my ganja oil (usually vegetable or canola) I love cooking though. Hopefully with your help the medibles will do better than my last attempts. It's not that they were bad but when other people were falling asleep aftter 1 muffin i was eating 5 and bored...


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 6, 2014)

The MK ultra I said I'd post yesterday.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 6, 2014)

Blueberry gum (G13)
This is my smallest plant, but the buds are super dense.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 6, 2014)

CBD Shark Shock.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 6, 2014)

@MaiNiaK420 awesome man. Looks like some heavy bitches


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 6, 2014)

The airplane was back, see? That speck in the sky. I didn't get outside fast enough to catch its N number.
 
AK47.... starting to mature into a woman.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 6, 2014)

That's me, I am trying to pick you up for brunch  come back outside and wave so I can find you.






S'Manta said:


> The airplane was back, see? That speck in the sky. I didn't get outside fast enough to catch its N number.
> View attachment 3268571
> AK47.... starting to mature into a woman.
> View attachment 3268572


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Bubba Kush is starting to fatten up 
The last pic. you can see a weed seed top right side, I am pretty sure every weed seed that flies gets stuck on this plant because it is so sticky! 
Bubba has a very different structure then Master Kush. Master did not put out lots of side shoots just seem to put on more nugs, Bubba is more bushy and each node seems to put out a longer stem then buds on top of that.. It may make for fatter more massive buds, will see.. 
I look back in my records and she started flowering Sept. 10th


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 6, 2014)

@Rubyfruit pulled his dick out on live tv again....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Oct 6, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Thanks fumble! The only edibles I've ever made were using my ganja oil (usually vegetable or canola) I love cooking though. Hopefully with your help the medibles will do better than my last attempts. It's not that they were bad but when other people were falling asleep aftter 1 muffin i was eating 5 and bored...


We will get you making some kick ass butters and oils Cannabidude  If you follow just a few steps each and every time, it will work wonders for you...

Let me know when you are home and ready to start.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 6, 2014)

Blueberry Headband.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 6, 2014)

Sugar Black Rose.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> @Rubyfruit pulled his dick out on live tv again....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Haha to funny ay mate...this was classic right on the big screen live we all were falling on the floor pissing ourselves laughing spilling fucken beer everywhere


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2014)

timwarrior said:


> Glad to hear Ruby. I am glad it worked.


Worked well but I dont smoke as much as I want to because of the line of work im in now...I ended up with about 250 ml of milk in the end ...how much do u normally put in at the start per 2 grams weed ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> That's me, I am trying to pick you up for brunch  come back outside and wave so I can find you.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> @Rubyfruit pulled his dick out on live tv again....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Get a copy of the harvest bbq cd and u will see my arse when ever you play it lol


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 6, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3268690


That baby creeps me out......


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 6, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Worked well but I dont smoke as much as I want to because of the line of work im in now...I ended up with about 250 ml of milk in the end ...how much do u normally put in at the start per 2 grams weed ?


Amazing how you can get shitfaced on booze and no problem with a job but a few puffs of devilsweed and boom..you're fired. Dumbshits. Someone I know thinks mmj is a mind controlling drug. Of course she's never smoked it but she's certain of her facts.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Amazing how you can get shitfaced on booze and no problem with a job but a few puffs of devilsweed and boom..you're fired. Dumbshits. Someone I know thinks mmj is a mind controlling drug. Of course she's never smoked it but she's certain of her facts.


Agreed...or when u have 5 days off and hit the meth or coke knowing its out of your system in the 3 days u have left to clean yourself out but with mj its harder to get the level down....I have a set routine know I follow to pass the tests for the last 7 yrs but im so over that shit


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 6, 2014)

Im on probation for a dui.. an it took me 110days ( on everything i love) to get my mmj outa my system.. I smoked flowers an Dabs like a champ tho.. atleast a 8th of flowers. An a gram of extracts a day.. im 6ft an 230lbs (lil over weight not super fat or nething I jus like my food lol)my po started thinking I was still using but jus lil bits at a time so my nana grams were lower every UA .. smh.. cant stand my citys judicial system.. I am clean an sober but still gardening. . She cant stop me for growing but using she can. So So stupid.. I grow for my girl friend an mom witch both got scripts also.. an I live in Washington also were its legal an there still treating it as if im a meth or Crack addict soo stupid.. its mainly my city tho. They dont even allow the legal herb here.. but a city a 20 min drive away does. Its retarted.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2014)

If your fat it's gonna take forever to leave your system... it took me 70 days to be able to pass a dollar tree piss test..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 6, 2014)

My little forest of seedling are growing along pretty good. Keeping a light on them after sun down to keep them from going in to flower.. I think I will build a simple hoop greenhouse over my raised bed and put some females in it with a light to keep them in veg till they are about 3 foot tall then take away the light and get a finished plant at about 4 + foot tall. I see now why some people like seeds, the vigor is so much more then in a clone, IMO


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 6, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> If your fat it's gonna take forever to leave your system... it took me 70 days to be able to pass a dollar tree piss test..



They drug test you to work at dollar tree, suppose you need a college education to work there?
So glad I don't work for someone or some big corp..


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 6, 2014)

fumble said:


> We will get you making some kick ass butters and oils Cannabidude  If you follow just a few steps each and every time, it will work wonders for you...
> 
> Let me know when you are home and ready to start.


I'll be home tomorrow! Found out a little earlier, if they try to keep me, I'm leaving anyway and I told them so. Unfortunately I only have about a 1/2 oz of dried cured trim ready for processing and it looks like my first plant is going to hold on another 2 weeks or so before harvest. I thought it would be ready by Saturday but the fade is taking much longer outdoors than inside.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 6, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Sugar Black Rose.
> View attachment 3268661


We must have gotten the pheno, mine looks exactly like that indoors but in miniature. I'd only call mine b+ smoke but it produces like a mafa.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 6, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> They drug test you to work at dollar tree, suppose you need a college education to work there?
> So glad I don't work for someone or some big corp..


He means the drug test you BUY at the dollar tree.


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 6, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3268490 5-7 hr body stone today on a 250ml weed tea shotty ...nice start to my few days off
> 
> @timwarrior if u read this it was your recipe cheers q


Whats the recipie I wanna try it


----------



## P. Berry (Oct 6, 2014)

So plant #2 OG Kush is done, in the drying room. 2.97 lbs. trimmed bud, 1.89 lbs. popcorn (I didn't trim anything smaller than my thumb) and about a pound of trim ( I think I am trimming to close). I am one happy Mama. This was a smallest bush, so I am excited for the next sweet girl to be ready.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> If your fat it's gonna take forever to leave your system... it took me 70 days to be able to pass a dollar tree piss test..


 ural for 2 days prior to going back to work...8 litres of water over 24 hrs is what I have to do every 10 days


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Whats the recipie I wanna try it


 credit to @timwarrior
if I remember rightly

2 grams of quality weed grinded
milk or coconut milk (unsure how much to use so I put in 300ml)
boil for 5 mins(all mixed together of course)
then simmer for an hour
put thru the strainer into a glass
all done I ended up with 250ml from that and added a spoon of chocolate to take a lil bit of the taste away.(coffee essence would be perfect next time for me)
didn't feel anything for an hour.Watched 22 jump street on the lounge.If you have seen the movie two things happened that I knew was enough to realize I was really stoned.
Felt like the entire stone effect didn't stop till about 6-7 hrs later.
Was a lot better than I thought it would go,with a high tolerance to weed I would prob go 3-4 grams nugs and 500 ml milk


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> He means the drug test you BUY at the dollar tree.


oops 
I miss read the posting...


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> They drug test you to work at dollar tree, suppose you need a college education to work there?
> So glad I don't work for someone or some big corp..


No they sell piss tests at dollar tree..I've never worked at dollar tree .. but I'd figure they would drug test if your handling money!! no?


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 6, 2014)

These two buds are sisters from the same ten pack of Dynasty Seeds Caramel Candy Kush. The shitty trim job bud on the table I grew outdoors and the one with the black background and killer trim job I grew indoors under CFLs with a friend. I included it strictly for comparison's sake.


----------



## TWS (Oct 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> That baby creeps me out......


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 6, 2014)

Then we send it the east coast ....


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 6, 2014)

TWS said:


>


They should sell this on amazon


----------



## fumble (Oct 6, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> I'll be home tomorrow! Found out a little earlier, if they try to keep me, I'm leaving anyway and I told them so. Unfortunately I only have about a 1/2 oz of dried cured trim ready for processing and it looks like my first plant is going to hold on another 2 weeks or so before harvest. I thought it would be ready by Saturday but the fade is taking much longer outdoors than inside.


No problem...you can make a little bit of something with that


----------



## TWS (Oct 6, 2014)

pic of the day


----------



## TWS (Oct 6, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> They should sell this on amazon



Have that on a trip wire in your garden.. lol


----------



## TWS (Oct 6, 2014)

Mk Ultras on Maxsea


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> Mk Ultras on Maxsea



Your results with maxsea makes me wanna give it a shot.. what all do you use? Like as in npk number wise from there line? If you dont mind me asking

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> Your results with maxsea makes me wanna give it a shot.. what all do you use? Like as in npk number wise from there line? If you dont mind me asking
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


 reckon the bloom is 20/20/20 or something like that....but what ever it is someone hit a homeboy up and send me some to aust


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2014)

in Australia we have gambling dens in our front yards and take bets on the winner...fast forward to 1:15 or so if you don't wanna watch all 6 mins
give the roo a bong


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 7, 2014)

Thats crazy. Never seen a kangaroo before. Had no idea they can stand with there tails.. leta alone box lol

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> Thats crazy. Never seen a kangaroo before. Had no idea they can stand with there tails.. leta alone box lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


and on the streets lol.....did ya see the lil baby fall out of the pouch at 4:13?


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 7, 2014)

Nah. I even watched again too.. I mus be blind lol

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Oct 7, 2014)

So far, today, the dog was seriously barking, grabbed my gun and headed to the back porch, opened the door, nothing.
Boy is it bright outside that moon is lighting up my place, no flashlight required. I can hear several different dogs barking from different parts of the valley. Its going to be another long night.
Good morning....


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> Nah. I even watched again too.. I mus be blind lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


Lol I was just fucking with ya...it didnt happen sorry ...but im smiling a lil


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> So far, today, the dog was seriously barking, grabbed my gun and headed to the back porch, opened the door, nothing.
> Boy is it bright outside that moon is lighting up my place, no flashlight required. I can hear several different dogs barking from different parts of the valley. Its going to be another long night.
> Good morning....


I got told by an old friend of mine to transplant my plant to the ground tomorrow as its a full moon on oct 8th here ...anyine heard this before ?


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm sure you've heard of a harvest moon?

Some people swear by planting on a full moon.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 7, 2014)

I think it's mostly because in the old days they always did things in cycles. Similar to how they watched for summer solstice. They would plant on a full moon and harvest on a harvest moon.


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 7, 2014)

Not usually into this kinda shit but hey this is kinda cool  Stoner songs lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 7, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> No they sell piss tests at dollar tree..I've never worked at dollar tree .. but I'd figure they would drug test if your handling money!! no?


I remember the old days when nobody drug tested.. I kind of think we were all much happier then.  

I wish the Feds would decriminalized pot and stop all this nonsense..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Then we send it the east coast ....


I can see a new reality show coming..

The real weed growers of humbolt county.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 7, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I got told by an old friend of mine to transplant my plant to the ground tomorrow as its a full moon on oct 8th here ...anyine heard this before ?


He's wrong Ruby, here's an article about when to plant. I ALWAYS plant on the waxing moon, and not the warning moon.
TMB-

*Times*

There are two basic divisions of the moon's phases, and they are based on the rotation of the moon. The waning of the moon is from the full moon until the new moon, and the waxing of the moon is from the new moon until the third-quarter moon.
During these phases, you should not plant on Sundays, in the first or last quarter of the moon, or during the full or new moon. The traditional reasons behind the warnings are that these times are considered barren times, and no good planting results will be yielded from planting during these times.
*Waxing*

The waxing moon gives off more light, which is the essence of life for plants, thus giving them more food and energy to grow. Annuals, which are planted yearly, grow best are those times. Plants that show their fruitfulness above the ground, including flowers, shrubs, fruit and vegetables, also grow well when planted during a waxing moon.
There are some general rules for planting during the waxing moon. Plant seeds over larger areas of ground, such as ground planted with wheat or grass. Do not plant anything that requires deep root development. Repot or transplant houseplants during this time so they will have the benefit of more light energy. *Gather herbs for the essential oil at this time also.*


Read more : http://www.ehow.com/way_6002719_planting-guide-waxing-moon.html


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 7, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> Your results with maxsea makes me wanna give it a shot.. what all do you use? Like as in npk number wise from there line? If you dont mind me asking
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


Maxsea grow is 16:16:16
Maxsea bloom is 3:20:20


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 7, 2014)

This crappy pix is my best pix of Bubba Kush. She has the biggest buds I've ever seen.....so far.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 7, 2014)

Shots of the 818 headband and an unkown sativa that smells like Jack. Tis the season!!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 7, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Haha to funny ay mate...this was classic right on the big screen live we all were falling on the floor pissing ourselves laughing spilling fucken beer everywhere


hahahahahah omfg funny shit


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 7, 2014)

And.....back to work.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Final weight 14.8oz of Master Kush. I have a feeling my Bubba Kush will be over a pound of dried flower..
I'm pretty happy since it was my first outdoor in the ground grow.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 7, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> BBQ?


yes.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 7, 2014)

cowboy916 said:


> Well we got hit by rippers saturday morning around 5am. They came with a car and a uhaul truck we are on an acre so didn't here them until they were in the back yard we had a couple small plants we had brought from another location that would not fit in my main cage. Luckily we had already trimmed the tops off 4 of them so the got about 1 and a 1/2 plants about 3' tall that probably still had 3 weeks. The dumb asses tried to pull them out of the dirt so from what they dropped seems like they even messed that up because they were covered in soil. We heard them trying to get the main fence gate open were they had the uhaul backed up but that is not possible since I toe nailed it with about 20 3" grabbers so all they could do was throw it over. It was 3 for sure but I think there might have been a 4th they took off as soon as I lit them up with my 4 500w quartz flood lights that make my backyard bright as day. It was just me and my girl that night we did not follow them becuase the plants the took were now worthless so nothing good was going to come from it even though I really wanted to. I geuss now that i'm older I understand what is really important and my life is to busy for pissing matches. My main cage would take alot of time to breech so i'm not to worried but just to be on the safe side we fortified the fences, put up more barb wire, added motion alarms and borrowed a friends dogs. I just hate that the seen the big plants we stiil have at least 3 weeks on some so here's to long nights and please remember to keep your guard up but most importantly stay safe.


Really sorry to hear. Gives us the worst feeling deep in our stomach due to last years memories of being ripped.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> He's wrong Ruby, here's an article about when to plant. I ALWAYS plant on the waxing moon, and not the warning moon.
> TMB-
> 
> *Times*
> ...


Cheers tmb thats interesting stuff


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2014)

You guys are all rocking it im yet to see a harvest pic I DONT like


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 7, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> yes.


We'll compare.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> He's wrong Ruby, here's an article about when to plant. I ALWAYS plant on the waxing moon, and not the warning moon.
> TMB-
> 
> *Times*
> ...



Waxing moon was 4-5th just gone i wont be waiting till the next one in 4 weeks to transplant


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 7, 2014)

http://www.independent.com/news/2014/oct/07/ucsb-professor-shuji-nakamura-wins-2014-nobel-priz/

This guy deserves that shit for sure. I'd love to see my power bill after I swap out the thousands watters for a few leds.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 7, 2014)

This is my frostiest bud ever for an outdoor guerrilla grow


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 7, 2014)

northeastmarco said:


> This is my frostiest bud ever for an outdoor guerrilla grow


Marco, does outdoor mmj get less frosty than indoor mmj?
Thnx.


----------



## TWS (Oct 7, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Maxsea grow is 16:16:16
> Maxsea bloom is 3:20:20



yes and the only other additives I used is Floralicious for the fulvics and Epsom salt when needed with tap water. Haven't used any Epsom salt though this time. They are Hempy buckets no soil.


----------



## sauceulike (Oct 7, 2014)

northeastmarco said:


> This is my frostiest bud ever for an outdoor guerrilla grow


Did you chop it yet?


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 7, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Marco, does outdoor mmj get less frosty than indoor mmj?
> Thnx.


In my area it's tough to find a strain that can mature by Oct due to lots of rain and almost daily heavy dew.most of the time I have to cut earlier than I want due to mold.mother nature is not nice to them at this time of the year in these swamps.outdoors can be better than indoors,indoors can be controlled not as much in a guerilla grow.out west you have a longer grow time and med cards and decent numbers of plants that can be cared for on a daily basis.not my circumstances,I wish lol


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 7, 2014)

sauceulike said:


> Did you chop it yet?


No soon though,finding mold every time I go check.trying to wait as long as possible.pic was taken today.was cutting mold out of some and cutting tops off others.


----------



## reese_tx (Oct 7, 2014)

I trimmed most of the fan leaves off....she looks neekid!!!


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 7, 2014)

northeastmarco said:


> In my area it's tough to find a strain that can mature by Oct due to lots of rain and almost daily heavy dew.most of the time I have to cut earlier than I want due to mold.mother nature is not nice to them at this time of the year in these swamps.outdoors can be better than indoors,indoors can be controlled not as much in a guerilla grow.out west you have a longer grow time and med cards and decent numbers of plants that can be cared for on a daily basis.not my circumstances,I wish lol


Thanks for explaining.... I get/got it.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 7, 2014)

Another fire in the Yosemite area and my partner just called me and said an air tanker went down in the fight. Nothing on the local news yet, I hope not, but he gets good information.
TMB-


----------



## spankdizz (Oct 7, 2014)

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2014/10/07/dog-rock-fire-forces-evacuations-road-closures-at-yosemite-national-park/ 




treemansbuds said:


> Another fire in the Yosemite area and my partner just called me and said an air tanker went down in the fight. Nothing on the local news yet, I hope not, but he gets good information.
> TMB-


----------



## sauceulike (Oct 7, 2014)

northeastmarco said:


> No soon though,finding mold every time I go check.trying to wait as long as possible.pic was taken today.was cutting mold out of some and cutting tops off others.


Yea I'm in the same boat.cutting out some rot each visit I'm trying to get one more week.its showing mostly cloudy with no amber trics yet how bout you?


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 7, 2014)

sauceulike said:


> Yea I'm in the same boat.cutting out some rot each visit I'm trying to get one more week.its showing mostly cloudy with no amber trics yet how bout you?


Just some amber on sugar leaves if any.but can't wait to much longer cause the rot can spread too fast for me to keep up.and don't want to lose too much.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 7, 2014)

So I had to harvest my sativa today. Was getting ravaged by bud worms, killed like 10 in last few days. Still wasn't completely done, around 2 or 3 weeks early. Never have I ever had a plant that attracted so much bugs. Smell isn't even that strong, but really sweet.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 7, 2014)

Bright full moon tonight. Rippers don't need flashlights when it's this bright out... Be on guard everyone
-A @doublejj tip I remember from last seaon


----------



## TWS (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## CaretakerDad (Oct 7, 2014)

I am hoping that the thought of the climb over the 8 foot fence, the run through the dogs, the run back through the dogs and the climb back over the 8 foot fence will deter them. If not the dogs, the mess I can't walk through or over in the daylight and the angry naked man with the bat should slow them down till the cops get here. By here I mean the front yard as I am medical and it's nobodies business. Good luck all


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 7, 2014)

TWS said:


>


The grow looks great TWS, I'm liking the "artsie" shots.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> The grow looks great TWS, I'm liking the "artsie" shots.
> TMB-


 im still getting you 2 bastards mixed up ...fekkin tws tmb blahhhh


----------



## TWS (Oct 7, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> I am hoping that the thought of the climb over the 8 foot fence, the run through the dogs, the run back through the dogs and the climb back over the 8 foot fence will deter them. If not the dogs, the mess I can't walk through or over in the daylight and the angry naked man with the bat should slow them down till the cops get here. By here I mean the front yard as I am medical and it's nobodies business. Good luck all



so your always naked ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> so your always naked ?


 only during harvest for security it sounds like...


----------



## TWS (Oct 7, 2014)

At least they cant mistake him for the perp or shoot him cause they thought he was reaching for his cell phone.


----------



## TWS (Oct 7, 2014)

drop you cocks and crab your socks.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> At least they cant mistake him for the perp or shoot him cause they thought he was reaching for his cell phone.


 next minute....sons of anarchy ringtone coming from his arse lol


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 7, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> im still getting you 2 bastards mixed up ...fekkin tws tmb blahhhh


I'm the good looking one!
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Oct 7, 2014)

im the heavy breasted one


----------



## fumble (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> im the heavy breasted one



Thank you!! I will have nightmares for sure..


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 8, 2014)

Holy man boobs! Somethings you juz can't unsee.. ima never be able to look at a big man the same.. lol.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 8, 2014)

TWS said:


> drop you cocks and crab your socks.


Sounds like a prison saying  

LOL


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah.. thanks for the odd pictures guys


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2014)

im pretty sure I can get a pound off this providing I don't have bud rot problems?
can you guys let me know if this is realistic?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> im pretty sure I can get a pound off this providing I don't have bud rot problems?
> can you guys let me know if this is realistic?View attachment 3269664


@gardenboss the yield guru


----------



## CaretakerDad (Oct 8, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> im pretty sure I can get a pound off this providing I don't have bud rot problems?
> can you guys let me know if this is realistic?View attachment 3269664


Not unless you defoliate NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> Not unless you defoliate NOW!!!!!!!!


Mmmmm...interesting ....I seen some defoliated tea bags the other ..still having nightmares


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 8, 2014)

Full moon . . . . .


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Full moon . . . . .
> View attachment 3269689


Had a bbq and drinks then I watched the eclipse tonite with the kids


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 8, 2014)

I must have slept through it, or is it tonight, here? I slept from 9pm-6am. 
My plants are fine.


----------



## CaretakerDad (Oct 8, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Mmmmm...interesting ....I seen some defoliated tea bags the other ..still having nightmares


Yeah but you did see the buds right? 

Here is that plant after defoliating and root pruning......I'm expecting to triple the previous yield. Just trying to help


----------



## JointRoller205 (Oct 8, 2014)

My Alabama grown Killing Fields Green & Purple Pheono


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 8, 2014)

A stalk of Blue Dream.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> A stalk of Blue Dream.
> View attachment 3269808


Looking good Sam!
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 8, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Looking good Sam!
> TMB-


My trim job leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My trim job leaves a lot to be desired.


  ....no comment......LOL!
TMB-
You get the hang of it after a few pounds.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 8, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> ....no comment......LOL!
> TMB-
> You get the hang of it after a few pounds.


Trust me, the stuff I bring to the BBQ will be meticulously trimmed, bud by bud, off the stalks.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My trim job leaves a lot to be desired.


The master kush I just harvested, I went over three times. Initial trim and hung it up then I went back over it again to removed smaller leaves, then the final trim was to remove the other little leaves I missed and to take all the buds off all stems.. Could I do this if I had 20 plants to harvest, no way!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> The master kush I just harvested, I went over three times. Initial trim and hung it up then I went back over it again to removed smaller leaves, then the final trim was to remove the other little leaves I missed and to take all the buds off all stems.. Could I do this if I had 20 plants to harvest, no way!!


Unless its a grower that does hydro I know most other ppl I know are worse than the worst at trimming u end up with 6 grams of leaf and stem per oz, the reason why I grow my own and trim the way I want it


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> Yeah but you did see the buds right?
> 
> Here is that plant after defoliating and root pruning......I'm expecting to triple the previous yield. Just trying to help
> 
> View attachment 3269695


Ill pull mine out today and do the same ...is it gonna matter if its a red lighter ? Will a green ine increase the yield more or get better quality ?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2014)

The strains I am growing now have such frosty leaves that I just keep them on for drying and then do a final dry trim and run the sugar leaves through the hash washing machine process.

The Scott's OG has golfball sized rock hard buds on stems with widely spaced fan leaves. It is so easy to trim!


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 8, 2014)

My last 2 are coming down today! It's been a good season for the most part and I have 6 in 3 gallon containers for the late harvest.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 8, 2014)

I got a plant barely starting to hit flower. Gonna plant an auto jack herer in a few weeks.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 8, 2014)

I leave the little trich covered leaves on and smoke them with the bud.
I'll bring scissors to the BBQ and cut them off if it is required.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I leave the little trich covered leaves on and smoke them with the bud.
> I'll bring scissors to the BBQ and cut them off if it is required.


 it wouldn't be so much as "required" im guessing cos a lot of stuff there is medical the patients deserve the very best...as for personal who cares if its trimmed like you have?if you have buds that size and break one out for a smoke it would be nothing to tidy it up if you really wanted to...those nugs are wicked sam ya should be proud as faaark


----------



## bleuballz (Oct 8, 2014)

Bird almost crapped on my bud! 
Close one.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2014)

bleuballz said:


> View attachment 3270027
> Bird almost crapped on my bud!
> Close one.


 bastard!!


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 8, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> it wouldn't be so much as "required" im guessing cos a lot of stuff there is medical the patients deserve the very best...as for personal who cares if its trimmed like you have?if you have buds that size and break one out for a smoke it would be nothing to tidy it up if you really wanted to...those nugs are wicked sam ya should be proud as faaark


I am very proud of them, I did good for a first time grow, I can do better.  
My bff reminded me I said I'd be happy with a few free ounces....I've exceeded that goal.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 8, 2014)

Idk what happened here. At first I suspected maybe it was tap water that did it. I've watered with purified water all season. But my other plant is fine. Maybe hot ass soil ? I didn't use nutes this time. Maybe mold or some creatures? After the teim looks ok. Im still gonna bubble bag it. I also have some precut early lower stuff i got before all tha crap. Do all stems have holes ? Or that a worm hole ? 

Choco looks ok. coming down tomorrow. Damn lady bugs lazy bitches cause they all live therebut dont do shit. Mite damage shows on fan leaves. Sucked this season.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Idk what happened here. At first I suspected maybe it was tap water that did it. I've watered with purified water all season. But my other plant is fine. Maybe hot ass soil ? I didn't use nutes this time. Maybe mold or some creatures? After the teim looks ok. Im still gonna bubble bag it. I also have some precut early lower stuff i got before all tha crap. Do all stems have holes ? Or that a worm hole ?
> 
> Choco looks ok. coming down tomorrow. Damn lady bugs lazy bitches cause they all live therebut dont do shit. Mite damage shows on fan leaves. Sucked this season.


 she got hit bad bro...I need to combat mites then if I can I know I will get the quality im after after 2 piss weak seasons...ive never seen holes in stems from mites tho that's new to me?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 8, 2014)

Shit, just when I as was gonna chop literally last Friday. Looked fine. So i did the "you think its ready-wait one more week then chop " idea. You think I'll fuck up my bags? I mean as long as i wash them good im ok ya ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Shit, just when I as was gonna chop literally last Friday. Looked fine. So i did the "you think its ready-wait one more week then chop " idea. You think I'll fuck up my bags? I mean as long as i wash them good im ok ya ?


 never used bags bro so I cant advise


----------



## zest (Oct 8, 2014)

quantum kush 











blood orange tangie


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 8, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Idk what happened here. At first I suspected maybe it was tap water that did it. I've watered with purified water all season. But my other plant is fine. Maybe hot ass soil ? I didn't use nutes this time. Maybe mold or some creatures? After the teim looks ok. Im still gonna bubble bag it. I also have some precut early lower stuff i got before all tha crap. Do all stems have holes ? Or that a worm hole ?
> 
> Choco looks ok. coming down tomorrow. Damn lady bugs lazy bitches cause they all live therebut dont do shit. Mite damage shows on fan leaves. Sucked this season.


caterpillars


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 8, 2014)

Budworms


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 8, 2014)

Fuckin basterds...


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 8, 2014)

@nuggs how's that Worry Free working out for ya? I just ordered some.


----------



## fumble (Oct 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> A stalk of Blue Dream.
> View attachment 3269808


Very nice S'manta  that is a beautiful fat kola


----------



## fumble (Oct 8, 2014)

I am gonna be chopping the SourHawaiin's tomorrow. They could probably use another week, but I would rather cut them and know they are safe  The unknown kush's I will probably cut the day I leave (Tuesday). Everything else should be about done by the time I get back  

The buds of SH I cut early due to bud rot are amazing! Nice fat, dense nugs, and hella sticky. Fruity smelling with a little cat piss


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Unless its a grower that does hydro I know most other ppl I know are worse than the worst at trimming u end up with 6 grams of leaf and stem per oz, the reason why I grow my own and trim the way I want it


Guess I am a freak, but you can't smoke stems so why include them?.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Guess I am a freak, but you can't smoke stems so why include them?.


Dont worry I dont smoke them...but bastard rip offs in aust sell ounces like that ....to make more coin


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> she got hit bad bro...I need to combat mites then if I can I know I will get the quality im after after 2 piss weak seasons...ive never seen holes in stems from mites tho that's new to me?


I have seen holes in stems from bud worms..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont worry I dont smoke them...but bastard rip offs in aust sell ounces like that ....to make more coin


I know, I was being sarcastic.

Sorry, I have very dry humor..


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## fined90 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey guys figured I'd show u what I did this year in California just east of sacramento in the foothills great place for outdoor actually at about 2500 feet the temps are just awesome it was my third serious outdoor season and things went really well check it out guys


 

 
  (I hate how much color u lose during drying those last 4 pics were all the same plant lemon stomper frm hazeman it's great smk huge buds that's one of the smaller ones I'm holding but had more of the fruity purple taste no lemon at all must jus be the phenotype I got I kinda want to change the name to elephant Stomper cuz that's obviously what she's leaning towards enjoy the pics I know I am later dudes


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Oct 9, 2014)

fined90 said:


> Hey guys figured I'd show u what I did this year in California just east of sacramento in the foothills great place for outdoor actually at about 2500 feet the temps are just awesome it was my third serious outdoor season and things went really well check it out guys
> View attachment 3270244
> View attachment 3270246
> View attachment 3270249 View attachment 3270250
> ...


how long does an outdoor plant take to fully mature from seed? epic grow, congratulations!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Haven't seen a few of our fellow growers on in a little while. I'd imagine they are all busy trimming. I know I've been very busy lately and haven't had time to post as much.

Hope everyone is Safe and having a Bountiful Harvest...!!!


----------



## fined90 (Oct 9, 2014)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> how long does an outdoor plant take to fully mature from seed? epic grow, congratulations!
> View attachment 3270263





DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> how long does an outdoor plant take to fully mature from seed? epic grow, congratulations!
> View attachment 3270263


Thanks I'm very happy with the grow quality and yield were awesome one plant was over 5 p's but averaged 2-3 not bad for 45 gal smart pots but I will say the plant that got 5 was in the ground so I'll be scrapping the smart pots and buying shovels next year even thou a lot of roots did grow through the smart pots into the ground the plants were half the size thou haha I'll get some more pics of some other strains if yall want I moved up the hill a little ways frm last years grow and the temps didn't get nearly as high I'm contributing that and using good quality pre amended soil made a big difference. About your question there's different factors that will change the flowering time but basically the plant will take anywhere from 2-3 months to flower once the light drops below 13 hrs depending on genetics and how far frm the equator the plant was originally bred will all change that in Northern California ur safe to start a seed as soon as April but if clone wait till end of May and will finish sept-oct if ur thinking of starting a seed now and trying to get bud before the winter ur a lil late u could play around with it thou I did that a lot befor I had a place to grow don't expect more than a couple grams if u don't veg thou it will take a seed about 3-4 months to flower if u start it during the winter solstice while the photoperiod is below 12 hrs a day gotta keep her warm at nite thou good luck


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I know, I was being sarcastic.
> 
> Sorry, I have very dry humor..


 lol I kinda played back when I said I don't smoke them...as if other ppl do  touché!


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 9, 2014)

She's fading.... She's getting tired and long in the tooth. She will be chopped after I feed Matisse. He'd be pissed if something came before him. I was going to chop her last week but I'm tired of trimming.  
Cherry Pie


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> She's fading.... She's getting tired and long in the tooth. She will be chopped after I feed Matisse. He'd be pissed if something came before him. I was going to chop her last week but I'm tired of trimming.
> Cherry Pie
> View attachment 3270357


Cant just like that sam im proud of ya you killed it this year...hope I can do the same alas wont be no cherry pie or Purkle tho...well done once again


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks, Rube...... wink, wink, nudge, nudge. Your check is in the mail.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, Rube...... wink, wink, nudge, nudge. Your check is in the mail.


trim the best cola off the CP to perfection then hold it up to the sun take a pic and voila ...TWS would have to give that pic of the day


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 9, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> She's fading.... She's getting tired and long in the tooth. She will be chopped after I feed Matisse. He'd be pissed if something came before him. I was going to chop her last week but I'm tired of trimming.
> Cherry Pie
> View attachment 3270357


This is the end, my friend, the end..


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> trim the best cola off the CP to perfection then hold it up to the sun take a pic and voila ...TWS would have to give that pic of the day





FLkeys1 said:


> This is the end, my friend, the end..


Thanks, guys. CP is heavy.  

Question: Do you reuse the dirt or fabric pots? I'm thinking..toss 'em and start anew.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 9, 2014)

Shes coming down today... wish i could let her swell more but the critters fuckin won. This dam lady bug sucking out thc, getting high with the homies. But they didnt eat any mites. Im already planning for next season. Def gonna keep clone growing for indoors and pop seeds outside for sure. Wonder what the winter weather is going to be like over here in Cali? Hopefully i can dial this outdoor growing before im 41...


----------



## CaretakerDad (Oct 9, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, guys. CP is heavy.
> 
> Question: Do you reuse the dirt or fabric pots? I'm thinking..toss 'em and start anew.


No, and Yes. Reusing soil for your MJ is risky for no reason. It is relatively inexpensive to replace in relation to maximum yield and old soil can be tilled into your veggie or flower beds with wonderful results. The fabric pots should be cleaned carefully by hand and then soaked in a light bleach solution overnight before running through a washing machine again with light bleach.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 9, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> No, and Yes. Reusing soil for your MJ is risky for no reason. It is relatively inexpensive to replace in relation to maximum yield and old soil can be tilled into your veggie or flower beds with wonderful results. The fabric pots should be cleaned carefully by hand and then soaked in a light bleach solution overnight before running through a washing machine again with light bleach.


Thanks, Dad. I'll put the old dirt in a pile for my spring tomatoes and add to it over the winter w/nutrients from Matisse.


----------



## Didi94 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ready for harvest ! I will let her go another week and then shes coming down ...
Took a sample to analize it under a 200x microscope and looks cloudy


----------



## timwarrior (Oct 9, 2014)

The first pic is the jarred up og kush. The second and third pic are of the Sour D #2. Anybody else ever grow this? I hope to get at least 2 ounces of dried material. Hahaha. Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## timwarrior (Oct 9, 2014)

GB, looks like 1/8th of your hanging buds. You are the man. I love growing, I love/hate trimming but I love smoking the shit out of weed.


----------



## timwarrior (Oct 9, 2014)

Been trying different drying techniques. I have some in a closet and some in big boxes hanging and other small buds in shoe boxes. How does everyone else dry? I like the box Idea. Check it out.


----------



## nuggs (Oct 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @nuggs how's that Worry Free working out for ya? I just ordered some.[/QUOTE





FLkeys1 said:


> I have seen holes in stems from bud worms..


holes in the stems are bore worms . they bore into the middle of the stalk then dig their way to the buds and feast from the inside out.


----------



## charface (Oct 9, 2014)

A list of what did what as far as boytritis goes.

First let me say I went above and beyond with prevention as well as maintance.

Cherry pie had very large colas and finished very nicely.
Just a tad of mould towards the end.

Afwreck
will not fully finish and
Im daily removing buds.
Gonna cut it tomorrow
because with the limited good weather its not worth chopping it daily.

Blue dream.
pretty bad.

Blueberry.
very good

Chem99
Very good.

Outdoors near portland Oregon
but in washington.
Just open air. No cover/greenhouse.


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 9, 2014)

After a busy week my harvest is complete and I am thrilled to say the least. I have enough to last me a year, and extra to share with family. I was too busy and carried away to take many pics but I have a few to share. Happy croptober everyone!!!


----------



## timwarrior (Oct 9, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> After a busy week my harvest is complete and I am thrilled to say the least. I have enough to last me a year, and extra to share with family. I was too busy and carried away to take many pics but I have a few to share. Happy croptober everyone!!!
> View attachment 3270525 View attachment 3270524 View attachment 3270523 View attachment 3270522 View attachment 3270521 View attachment 3270520


Looks great. It is the best feeling to know you do not have to go to the weedman to get your weed. It is great as you know who grew it and how. I love growing. Keep up the great work.


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks Tim, ya it truly is an incredible feeling. This is the first time I can honestly say I have enough to last me over a year. And I love the fact that it was done under the sun! It has truly been a pleasure sharing on here and meeting everyone. I have learned a lot and can't wait to apply different techniques next season. Thanks to everyone for being so friendly and welcoming. This is the best thread around and it's the people who make it. I wish you all successful harvest and happy trimming!


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 9, 2014)

Here is my first attempt at trich shots, and I can't believe it worked, these pics were taken through my 20x jewellers loupe pressed to the camera lens with a very steady hand. Trichs look tall and skinny with a smallish head and very close together. Lots and lots of Amber! This is on dried bud.


----------



## timwarrior (Oct 9, 2014)

That is awesome. I love those shots. I am glad you explained what you did. The buds look great for outdoor. What strains are there? I grew Og kush and sour d #2. Very easy to grow in my book. All organic grow.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 9, 2014)

CCK #1 jarred up and getting a burp. These will be personal stash.


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 9, 2014)

This is white grizzly, kootenay mountain seed company, sativa dominant. Very leafy though it's a pain in the ass if your trimming for market. Easy to grow though. It's has huge fat dense buds and you have to watch for mold at the end of season if your getting rain. It's pretty subtle smelling dried. Low odor when growing, But fruity lemony smell up close. Smooth flavour, burns super clean and even.


----------



## timwarrior (Oct 9, 2014)

Last year was my first grow and I grew a three pound plant. The smoke was very dissapointing. This year was all organic and I should get three pound a plant this year. The smoke is already better. I have only used water the last month. No popping just smooth burning bud.


----------



## wijoey (Oct 9, 2014)

Cut my best one down


----------



## skinnysmoke (Oct 9, 2014)

Sweet DD auto around 5 weeks. Falling night time temps have induced some amazing color this go around.


----------



## charface (Oct 9, 2014)

This represents about 1/2 of my take.
 
good feeling knowing that if the rest got stolen or whatever I still did ok.


----------



## nuggs (Oct 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @nuggs how's that Worry Free working out for ya? I just ordered some.


the worry free seemed to work well the first an second application. I'm back to using soap.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 9, 2014)

Long day trimming good 6hrs.. also trimed on my Bday yesterday for a good 4hrs.. so far a good # guessin an only did 2 n half plants got 2 closets with 3 string each filled 6 strings total bout 3 ft long... HAPPY CROPTOBER & TRIMMING TO EVERYONE !


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 9, 2014)

Next on the hit list.. master kush an Willie..

Master

Willie


Purple elephant before cut earlier today
(Noflash)

(With flash)


K enough photos I took a bunch today so had to share lol.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 9, 2014)

This thread is getting beautiful!!!   ​


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Off to Sedona AZ to see if the space ship is ready for me yet?


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 10, 2014)

Happy harvests everyone enjoy your smoke. Loving the beautiful outdoor plants, Im getting all worked up for the southern hemisphere season now but keep the pics rolling  Defiantly one of the best roll it up threads especially because everyone harvests and grows around the same time which is kinda cool to follow.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 10, 2014)

Crit haze x NEv haze hells Ang og   Looking good growErs!! ThIS IS where I am at ! TangiE & hElls Og DOWN


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 10, 2014)

GG4, as seen through a phone camera and a jewelers loupe. She still needs more time, but will get pulled early if needed.


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> GG4, as seen through a phone camera and a jewelers loupe. She still needs more time, but will get pulled early if needed.
> 
> View attachment 3271080


Looking sweet!
I found you can zoom your phone camera in and it won't focus on the ring around the loupe but you can still focus on the bud and get even closer shots.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 10, 2014)

I did a trich check and Cashmere Kush has milky and amber trichromes, I might pull it tomorrow. Its buds are rock hard.
Bubba Kush has milky trichs a few sparkly/clear and very few amber and her huge hydrangea type buds are also solid as a rock. 
AK47 has sparkly/clear, milky and a few amber and its buds need to fatten up.
Purple OG is about the same as AK47.
PUrkle is very sparkly/clear and stinks to high heaven.
That is my report of my observations.


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2014)

Your observations have me drooling over here


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2014)

Got the Sour Hawaiins all chopped and pre-trimmed. They will dry and when I get back I will do the final trim and into jars  I will post pics later


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 10, 2014)

fumble said:


> Your observations have me drooling over here


I really like the "huge hydrangea type buds" part


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2014)

So jealous!

Here is what I am harvesting this year:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lmoore2680 (Oct 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So jealous!
> 
> Here is what I am harvesting this year:
> 
> ...


Head start for next year


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 10, 2014)

I harvested a few tops off a couple of the girls..


God's gift!girlscout cookies


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 10, 2014)

Joedank said:


> Crit haze x NEv hazeView attachment 3271063 hells Ang ogView attachment 3271066 View attachment 3271067 View attachment 3271069 Looking good growErs!! ThIS IS where I am at ! TangiE & hElls Og DOWN


Those fan leaves in the first pic are huge!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 10, 2014)

This is how the sea warp grows. Covered in buds from the ground up. Almost no branching. Just main colas basically.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ice chests ... not just for beer


----------



## LaosUnited (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 10, 2014)

Woke up my first day home from the hospital to a sheriff walking through my back yard just a few feet from the greenhouse. By the time i made it outback he was already gone. Never said a word to us, didn't knock on the door or anything. Saw them around the next hour or so prowling the neighborhood. I think they were looking for someone but who cares i chopped what was ready just in case. Each of the long totes are 2'. Ill post more pics in a couple days. @fumble I haven't forgotten about you i would still like help, just need another day. If you have time tomorrow afternoon or anytime Sunday let me know,


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 10, 2014)

I got ripped tonight.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I got ripped tonight.


please no!... I'm so fucking sorry bro. If you make it out to CA I got a handful of bud for ya...


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks GB... 

Thankfully I had already pulled one plant and will get maybe an ounce, but my two GG4 are gone. They were each a couple ounces each, which would have lasted me quite a while.

There is a trail of leaves that I followed but it stopped at the street.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 11, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Thanks GB...
> 
> Thankfully I had already pulled one plant and will get maybe an ounce, but my two GG4 are gone. They were each a couple ounces each, which would have lasted me quite a while.
> 
> There is a trail of leaves that I followed but it stopped at the street.


That sucks, if you're eastern wa I can help you out with some in a couple weeks, dry time you know.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 11, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I got ripped tonight.



Sorry bud, only hours later to, does anyone know you and your account close by? Sounds like they knew about it, from what it seems they ripped and ran to their vehicle. Someones house stinks go get find em. Fucking hate thieves!!!


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 11, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Sorry bud, only hours later to, does anyone know you and your account close by? Sounds like they knew about it, from what it seems they ripped and ran to their vehicle. Someones house stinks go get find em. Fucking hate thieves!!!


I took a walk around... They came from the back and jumped a neighbors fence and went through his yard. 

I doubt it was him because they left a bunch of leaves and trellis on his property, and I hope he isn't stupid enough to steal from me and then leave a path to his property.

It may have been some young kids down the street. I'll wait a week or two for them to dry it then head down there and act all stupid and see if they have my weed for sale. 

No one in my immediate vicinity has GG4, and it has a distinct smell to it. We'll see what happens...

Its all good, I'm growing indoors from now on.

If I find who did this to me I will bring the pain, or at least do damage to property equal to damage done to me. If not then oh well, I shoulda pulled them this morning when I was fawning over them and taking pics...


The worst part is just feeling violated and no longer safe in my own home.


I don't want to start a war in my neighborhood over a few plants, but if it was those kids then they can expect silent retribution.

I'm moving inside and increasing security, lesson learned.


I'm still fucking livid though.

I got an hour of sleep last night, worked 16hrs today, and came home to this shit... I'm not gonna be able sleep tonight because I'm all worked up and I've gotta work another 12 tomorrow.... FML


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 11, 2014)

I appreciate the generosity everyone. You are good people, thank you.

I wish you all well with your harvests.


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2014)

LaosUnited said:


> View attachment 3271536 View attachment 3271537


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Woke up my first day home from the hospital to a sheriff walking through my back yard just a few feet from the greenhouse. By the time i made it outback he was already gone. Never said a word to us, didn't knock on the door or anything. Saw them around the next hour or so prowling the neighborhood. I think they were looking for someone but who cares i chopped what was ready just in case. Each of the long totes are 2'. Ill post more pics in a couple days. @fumble I haven't forgotten about you i would still like help, just need another day. If you have time tomorrow afternoon or anytime Sunday let me know,


Tomorrow afternoon would be good...gonna be in the kitchen all day solid on Sunday 

nice haul there


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I got ripped tonight.


wow man...that hella sucks. Sorry that happened.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 11, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I got ripped tonight.


That's terrible man.. fuckin theifs.. I feel for your loss man.. 90% chance it's someone you know an have showed before. Try an make a list of ppl u showed an go do some random visits.. but I was always tought not to sweat the small stuff, an to live to grow another day.. an for the rest us with girls still sitting waiting for us to trim. My prayers go out that they stay safe from them theifs!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2014)

My youngest lad had two girls over in the backyard yesterday ...he put two of my plants in my hot dark shed at 2pm so they didnt see them..

I didnt find out till 6 hours later golly gosh if he wants to get in thier pants that bad he can go visit them not cook my weed


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So jealous!
> 
> Here is what I am harvesting this year:
> 
> ...


That is a helluva lotta seeds, Mo. 
Congratulations, they're pretty.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 11, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I got ripped tonight.


Everyone's worst nightmare. I'm so sorry, asf. I don't know where you live but I'll be happy to give you an arm of something I'm growing/grown.


----------



## TWS (Oct 11, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So jealous!
> 
> Here is what I am harvesting this year:
> 
> ...


Jealous of all your seeds! I painted a few pistils on two different plant varieties with pollen from a pre-98 OG Bubba-leaning Caramel Candy Kush and only got 20 or so seeds from each cross, but I'm excited as can be on the Jackberry F4 X CCK cross I made. The other is CCK X CCK. I used bread ties twisted on the branches I "painted" and it was a pretty cool moment when I broke up the buds in question and the seeds dropped to the table!


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 11, 2014)

TWS said:


> Good morning


Good morning, TWS. Wassup?
I'm going to harvest Cashmere Kush after I feed my horse. Yes, I am.

...and then there were four.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 11, 2014)

TWS said:


> Good morning


Top o the morning to u
 Part Of the sundawges frum the 8th


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2014)

TWS said:


> Good morning


Good Morning Song (Reggae):


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Good morning, TWS. Wassup?
> I'm going to harvest Cashmere Kush after I feed my horse. Yes, I am.
> 
> ...and then there were four.


I did it. I loved her so, too.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 11, 2014)

Shes a chunker. Nice


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 11, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Shes a chunker. Nice


She was really top heavy.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 11, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I got ripped tonight.


Sucky people!! I should have some extra buds if you need some.. 
I have a friend going by today to check on my Bubba and to water my seedlings.. 
I was thinking about setting a wireless camera up in the window so I could log in from my phone and just check to make sure she is not gone, never found the time ;-(


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 11, 2014)

fumble said:


> Tomorrow afternoon would be good...gonna be in the kitchen all day solid on Sunday
> 
> nice haul there


Sweeet! Ill be around after 2 pacific so ill start checking back then. And the harvest was a little early, but I had 10% clear 80 milly and 10 amber, so just a tich. I usually pull about 70-30 with no clear. That was from the 2 medjuanas not the biggest yielder, but it always has the most demse buds around. Kind of annoyying to HAVE to grind it or you just smoke the outside, or well vape the outside in my case kow.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh! I wanna get this vape, anyone used one before and can gimme the skinny?
Its the stors and bickel Plenty.


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I did it. I loved her so, too.
> 
> View attachment 3271720


Those are some beautiful Fwoppers


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Sweeet! Ill be around after 2 pacific so ill start checking back then. And the harvest was a little early, but I had 10% clear 80 milly and 10 amber, so just a tich. I usually pull about 70-30 with no clear. That was from the 2 medjuanas not the biggest yielder, but it always has the most demse buds around. Kind of annoyying to HAVE to grind it or you just smoke the outside, or well vape the outside in my case kow.


Awesome...I will check back in a bit after 2. If I am not here just send some subliminal messages and I will get them


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Oh! I wanna get this vape, anyone used one before and can gimme the skinny?
> Its the stors and bickel Plenty.


never heard of or seen it before...looks badass though


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Sucky people!! I should have some extra buds if you need some..
> I have a friend going by today to check on my Bubba and to water my seedlings..
> I was thinking about setting a wireless camera up in the window so I could log in from my phone and just check to make sure she is not gone, never found the time ;-(


Can that be done where ever you are with your phone ? Like 100ks away or something ?


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2014)

So...this was my 'surprise' the other day...my guy thought he would help out and start the trimming for me! Oh noooooo lol...I was gonna let the Kush's go til Tuesday, and just pre trim and hang to dry til I get back. Oh well. She sure is pretty though, even with no amber.























I caught him before he finished the first SH lol...






Six little Sour Hawaiins, hanging in a row


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 11, 2014)

They're all pretty and how nice to have help.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2014)

Thats to cute @fumble lol.....bloody good heavy nugs tho well done


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks you two 

...I would rather not have the help though, if ya know what I mean? lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2014)

fumble said:


> Thanks you two
> 
> ...I would rather not have the help though, if ya know what I mean? lol


Kinda like when I go away to work and my wife helps by watering them to much ...shes getting better tho she "operated" as she said on a seedling that was having a hard time shedding its shell when it sprouted ...she called me to say the procedure went well and I have a new baby ......


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2014)

awww...congrats Ruby  a proud papa for sure.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 11, 2014)

Which Kush's, @fumble ??
They are beautiful and fatties.

No good deed goes unpunished, "they" say.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 11, 2014)

Now that I've adjusted my scope and boy does that help a girl out, I've put Bubba Kush on a day to day for harvest. 
PUrkle and Purple OG are fattening up nicely and AK47 was given a pep talk. Tomorrow I'll give WC and guano tea.
There is a good chance they'll all be done by Halloween. 2 weeks and 5 days. About.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Now that I've adjusted my scope and boy does that help a girl out, I've put Bubba Kush on a day to day for harvest.
> PUrkle and Purple OG are fattening up nicely and AK47 was given a pep talk. Tomorrow I'll give WC and guano tea.
> There is a good chance they'll all be done by Halloween. 2 weeks and 5 days. About.


Why are they spelt PUrkle sam ?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 11, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Why are they spelt PUrkle sam ?


I abbreviated, Purple Urkel, Ruby. It was easier to type.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I abbreviated, Purple Urkel, Ruby. It was easier to type.


Im a dumbarse ...can u believe ive been wondering about that for a month now without asking......no wonder I couldnt find that seed on attitude


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 11, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Im a dumbarse ...can u believe ive been wondering about that for a month now without asking......no wonder I couldnt find that seed on attitude


I fondly call her, urkie, when I'm outside caressing her.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

@S'Manta - Here is what my seed collecting process looks like:

Almost dead Jesus OG:







Separating the finished seeds from the flowers: 




Seeds and FOD (debris):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 11, 2014)

I have several plants coming down in the next 2-7 days. Some citrus scented, berry scented, and hashy scented buds. My most anticipated harvest is the dwarf strawberry blue. So pungent and berry smelling.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

Pics of this amazing assortment!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

The banana tree is going nuts in the super soil mix!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 11, 2014)

@Mohican ... Do you smoke the de-seeded females or use them for hash, shatter, wax or whatever yawl use the leftovers for.?
Do you plant all those seeds?
Are they feminized?


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Which Kush's, @fumble ??
> They are beautiful and fatties.
> 
> No good deed goes unpunished, "they" say.


Not sure what kind they are. They were bagseed from my parents' friend who grows. He mentioned something about Redwood Kush, but not sure. I just call them Mikey's 

...I guess I am very OCD and hella picky when it comes to my girls lol. It was super nice of him to help me


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

Most of the flowers are pretty bad from caterpillar damage and the resulting dead material. Some of the flowers were still very nice on the other Jesus OG so I put them on the drying rack. I will give that plant a bit longer because most of the seeds were still green.

I hope all of those seeds will get planted! By me or others 

They are all organic natural love seeds  Chemical free!

Here is the stump of the Jesus OG reveg bush:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

I chopped down the male that I meant to dispose of. I had pulled him out of his pot and thrown him on the compost pile. Then I remembered that there was a little female in that pot too. I planted it in the Quantum Kush stump soil and watered and fed. The male sent out a huge cloud of pollen yesterday so I chopped him. Now the female is all alone.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 11, 2014)

My ocd kicks in w/the girls, too. I don't think Gary would have ever chopped them down on his own and if he had I would have had to grin and bare it because he meant well. The other day when I was trimming Cherry Pie I wondered if he'd of helped me trim. He might of for a few minutes and he would have easily become frustrated and quit. He would have kept me company while 'eye' trimmed.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 11, 2014)

This mmj growing is quite a hobby, eh? 
I'm already plotting next years grow, if they don't outlaw growing in my county.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> This mmj growing is quite a hobby, eh?
> I'm already plotting next years grow, if they don't outlaw growing in my county.


yes it is. 
couple shots of the *Special Ed* shes going to be a late runner. hoping to cut in November and shes already frosty:


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2014)

Ive said it before and ill say it again....this thread is the bomb...everyone gets along everyone shares their pics [email protected] if you ever want to see one of your home bred seeds grown in aust just let me know


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> yes it is.
> couple shots of the *Special Ed* shes going to be a late runner. hoping to cut in November and shes already frosty:


putting out some beautiful sparkles


----------



## JCS57 (Oct 11, 2014)

Freshly cut OG18. The only part of the grow I don't like, trimming. Damn RA hurts bad with all the scissor work.


----------



## JCS57 (Oct 11, 2014)

Blueberry just before she got the axe


----------



## JCS57 (Oct 11, 2014)

Columbian Gold male crossed with Granddaddy Purple, flowers to heavy for the skinny branches to support now it looks like a hedge.


----------



## codster25 (Oct 11, 2014)

JCS57 said:


> Columbian Gold male crossed with Granddaddy Purple, flowers to heavy for the skinny branches to support now it looks like a hedge.


 Fucking Cool man, those plants are nice and big. Good Job Bro!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 11, 2014)

@Mohican 
For sure. I will definitely snap some shots. The buds are so beautiful. The best yet. Ewc teas and a good soil mix can work wonders.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2014)

Sweet!

I got some stray seeds in the MOJOS pot:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 12, 2014)

Well I'm done. Chopped the choco hash and man it had mites like crazy. Shit it felt like they started crawling on me. Shit creeped me out so i threw it in the freezer. I thought that way those fuckers wouldn't move anymore. Cleaned up the wifi best i could and threw it all in the bubble bags. Not a total loss small yield but learned a lot. Hope next season I can stop them damn bugs and my dog from eating all my seeds .


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2014)

...I would rather not have the help though, if ya know what I mean? lol[/QUOTE]


That's kinda cute fumble. Sounds like you handled it well. Reminds me of when I was staying in the trailer at a trailer park when the Mrs and I were split up. I had this elderly neighbor , her name was Pat. She had alheimzers but she would sneak over and pick my bell peppers and tomatoes before they were ready. I caught her one day and told her , " hey Patsy you picked my tomatoes and they aren't ready" Shes says " no I didn"t " but she still had them in her hand . LOL  I never stopped growing in the trailer though. Had a 4 x 4 600 watt going .


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2014)

We have been trimming weekly here. The Huckle berries and blue Herons are down as well as the MK's . Probably take the LA confi's today . That will leave use with just the Cherry pies and a some late start Moms I thru out.


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Oh! I wanna get this vape, anyone used one before and can gimme the skinny?
> Its the stors and bickel Plenty.


 No officer that's just my tire pump. lol


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The banana tree is going nuts in the super soil mix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bananna plant looks great Mo ! Hey do you think my gardenias will freeze ?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 12, 2014)

I am waiting at my home, in my driveway for...AAA. I have an old dead battery so they are going to bring me a brand new one. This is not a bad thing, this battery is 6 + years old. 
This is for an old car, 1996 Geo that Jake bought new, gave to Gary and I now drive it around town....its a very sentimental car. 
Her name is, Bess. Not Bessie, Bess.


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2014)

well that's some trivial shiz right there !


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 12, 2014)

TWS said:


> well that's some trivial shiz right there !


Absolutely.... You now know I am a sentimental wuss.    
But, to get back on topic, I was going to go to the hydro store to check out their smart pots.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 12, 2014)

DAMNIT @fumble !!!!!!!!! Your recipe knocked my socks off. I ended up making them last night. Found some extra skuff so i ended up with about 40g for 2 sticks of butter. I only ate 1/2 a cookie but i got more ripped than i ever have before from food, im still high this morning. I'll be eating a single bite today to see if that will work. Thank you sooo much you really know your way around the special kitchen.


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2014)

it's open on sundays ?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 12, 2014)

TWS said:


> it's open on sundays ?


Yes, 9-3.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Oct 12, 2014)

TWS said:


> it's open on sundays ?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> DAMNIT @fumble !!!!!!!!! Your recipe knocked my socks off. I ended up making them last night. Found some extra skuff so i ended up with about 40g for 2 sticks of butter. I only ate 1/2 a cookie but i got more ripped than i ever have before from food, im still high this morning. I'll be eating a single bite today to see if that will work. Thank you sooo much you really know your way around the special kitchen.



That's them funny cookies ! .


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 12, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> DAMNIT @fumble !!!!!!!!! Your recipe knocked my socks off. I ended up making them last night. Found some extra skuff so i ended up with about 40g for 2 sticks of butter. I only ate 1/2 a cookie but i got more ripped than i ever have before from food, im still high this morning. I'll be eating a single bite today to see if that will work. Thank you sooo much you really know your way around the special kitchen.


I'd love to have that recipe, including the butter itself. After making a kickass batch of butter the first attempt, my last two sucked. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> DAMNIT @fumble !!!!!!!!! Your recipe knocked my socks off. I ended up making them last night. Found some extra skuff so i ended up with about 40g for 2 sticks of butter. I only ate 1/2 a cookie but i got more ripped than i ever have before from food, im still high this morning. I'll be eating a single bite today to see if that will work. Thank you sooo much you really know your way around the special kitchen.


I tried someones weed tea recipe the other day that had me baked for a good part of 8 hrs ....and those cookies look almost identical to the ones I made last week @!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2014)

While we are on sentimental stuff today....

I had a poo and my finger went through the paper


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow ! did you smell just to make sure ?


----------



## fumble (Oct 12, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> DAMNIT @fumble !!!!!!!!! Your recipe knocked my socks off. I ended up making them last night. Found some extra skuff so i ended up with about 40g for 2 sticks of butter. I only ate 1/2 a cookie but i got more ripped than i ever have before from food, im still high this morning. I'll be eating a single bite today to see if that will work. Thank you sooo much you really know your way around the special kitchen.


Haha!! Yay  glad you could make sense of what I told you lol...now you know why I tell people to start with half a cookie


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2014)

pot faced


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 12, 2014)

FYI... Farmersville Hydro does not have smart pots or Maxsea products. 
I asked him to carry both he said he'd look into the Maxsea products.


----------



## bleuballz (Oct 12, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> While we are on sentimental stuff today....
> 
> I had a poo and my finger went through the paper


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 12, 2014)

This is so yummy and gets you high AF. I had read good things about the hash and shatter from Caramel Candy Kush and the accolades such as 2nd place in the 2013 High Times cannabis cup in the Bay Area for best solventless hash with bubble hash and I can definitely see why. This is the best tasting kief I've ever tasted. Toffee, caramel and rotting melons all at once. I broke out in a sweat after a bowl full, with a nice sleepy stone!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2014)

TWS said:


> Bananna plant looks great Mo ! Hey do you think my gardenias will freeze ?


Hows the avocado plant looking mo ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> FYI... Farmersville Hydro does not have smart pots or Maxsea products.
> I asked him to carry both he said he'd look into the Maxsea products.


You can make your own sam...its a geofabric or something similar to that material


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 12, 2014)

Cheers !

Edit : midnightberry I grab from my local dispens and hash under my nail.


----------



## Liddle (Oct 12, 2014)

fumble said:


> So...this was my 'surprise' the other day...my guy thought he would help out and start the trimming for me! Oh noooooo lol...I was gonna let the Kush's go til Tuesday, and just pre trim and hang to dry til I get back. Oh well. She sure is pretty though, even with no amber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats that smell in that room you ask? just where we keep our shoes lol. chunky nuggets


----------



## fumble (Oct 12, 2014)

Liddle said:


> whats that smell in that room you ask? just where we keep our shoes lol. chunky nuggets


lol...thanks  It was pretty overpowering for the first couple days. Kinda like a fruity catbox?


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 12, 2014)

These gals are gonna be the only green in the woods pretty soon


----------



## Liddle (Oct 12, 2014)

fumble said:


> lol...thanks  It was pretty overpowering for the first couple days. Kinda like a fruity catbox?


you know you have dank weed when you smell it and get that uneasy feeling in your stomach. deisel does it too me crazy but i love this shit lol


----------



## fumble (Oct 12, 2014)

well the Sour Hawaiins are Sour Diesel x Hawaiin Indica (or maybe skunk? I forget) so makes total sense. My guy says it smells fuel-ish


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 12, 2014)

Purkel .... She's turning into a bawdy chick. 
 
Once Bubba Kush started to show she is maturing/ripening her fan leaves are fading fast and they won't pull off, lol.
 
She'll be chopped this week, I'm thinking.


----------



## fumble (Oct 12, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Purkel .... She's turning into a bawdy chick.
> View attachment 3272490
> Once Bubba Kush started to show she is maturing/ripening her fan leaves are fading fast and they won't pull off, lol.
> View attachment 3272492
> She'll be chopped this week, I'm thinking.






 beautiful !


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 12, 2014)

fumble said:


> beautiful !


Exactly, fumble.....thanks for the pinup. It suits the hussy.


----------



## fumble (Oct 12, 2014)

tee hee hee


----------



## zest (Oct 12, 2014)

trimmed up one of my tangie plants


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 12, 2014)

..............

Neighborhood duck pond but damn is it peacful .


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2014)

wow zest ! that looks amazing


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> ..............View attachment 3272516
> 
> Neighborhood duck pond but damn is it peacful .



Got fish ?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 12, 2014)

Took down a seawarp and the tops from a sea hash. This sea hash smells wayyyyy different than the ones I took down last month. These smell like a skunk is doing caftwheels shitting out starbursts. The sea warp is super pungent, hashy.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> ..............View attachment 3272516
> 
> Neighborhood duck pond but damn is it peacful .


Tranquil.


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 12, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3272525 Took down a seawarp and the tops from a sea hash. This sea hash smells wayyyyy different than the ones I took down last month. These smell like a skunk is doing caftwheels shitting out starbursts. The sea warp is super pungent, hashy.


Hey Fresno,got any closeups of the seawarp.still have a couple out in the woods.


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3272525 Took down a seawarp and the tops from a sea hash. This sea hash smells wayyyyy different than the ones I took down last month. These smell like a skunk is doing caftwheels shitting out starbursts. The sea warp is super pungent, hashy.



that has to be the best review ever.


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2014)

Some Late starts


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 12, 2014)

Smaller Bud is sea warp. Larger is seahash
 
Sea hash
 
Seawarp


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 12, 2014)

@northeastmarco is that close enough? Buds so sticky that when I trimmed that little sample I had to scrap it away from my fingers lol. Definitely would use some gloves. Finger hash is always good tho.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 12, 2014)

TWS said:


> Got fish ?


 No not in this one. Its rancid, but down the way there is


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 12, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @northeastmarco is that close enough? Buds so sticky that when I trimmed that little sample I had to scrap it away from my fingers lol. Definitely would use some gloves. Finger hash is always good tho.


Yeah,thank you Fresno.good job.just cut one on friday.have another just like yours and one that started to turn purple.Yeah the are sticky,lol been using the gloves,even then sometimes can't let it go,lol


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2014)

@TWS - Gardenias will freeze. Keep them warm! Clear trashbags?

The Avocadoes are all doing OK. The one in the screen room is really throwing some new growth out the top. The big girl out front is still growing slow but healthy. The pit has sprouts but they just won't grow!


----------



## Liddle (Oct 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> No not in this one. Its rancid, but down the way there is


rancid lol. duh fuq lol


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 12, 2014)

Bigest stalk.. but look at the size if them roots lol


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So jealous!
> 
> Here is what I am harvesting this year:
> 
> ...


Bravo!!!!!


----------



## Liddle (Oct 12, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> Bigest stalk.. but look at the size if them roots lolView attachment 3272601View attachment 3272602


like turnips lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 12, 2014)

Liddle said:


> rancid lol. duh fuq lol


Haha ya. Sounds good. I mean it gets dry and you can see all the garbage on the floor. And its all loaded with mosquitos n duck flu n shit. The fish in there aren't worth it, if any in there. To much population around the pond , gets all polluted. 

I got that damn saying from the wife I'm dam sure. She talks like that.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I got ripped tonight.


So sorry to hear bud. Leaves a bad feeling in my stomach


----------



## Liddle (Oct 12, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Smaller Bud is sea warp. Larger is seahash
> View attachment 3272527
> Sea hash
> View attachment 3272528
> ...


G.A.M. bomb genetics


----------



## Liddle (Oct 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Haha ya. Sounds good. I mean it gets dry and you can see all the garbage on the floor. And its all loaded with mosquitos n duck flu n shit. The fish in there aren't worth it, if any in there. To much population around the pond , gets all polluted.
> 
> I got that damn saying from the wife I'm dam sure. She talks like that.


lolz. damn the woman! lol and yeah but when i read it i was like damn this shit must be dirty lol.

*edit* dont fall in come out with the bird flu and a foot growing out of your back lolz


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 12, 2014)

@ragieboyyy 
Love the root pr0n man


----------



## Didi94 (Oct 13, 2014)

zest said:


> trimmed up one of my tangie plants


Is it tangie from reserva privada ? looks awesome!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> Is it tangie from reserva privada ? looks awesome!


If it is didi im gonna get some next order...might be worth throwing one in the indoor plot to


----------



## Didi94 (Oct 13, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> If it is didi im gonna get some next order...might be worth throwing one in the indoor plot to


Dude I think it´s definetly worth it


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> Dude I think it´s definetly worth it


That photo was killer....ive already hot this years started but next order im going to grab some for next season and also throw a couple in for indoor...


----------



## fumble (Oct 13, 2014)

JEEZUS!!! 



zest said:


> trimmed up one of my tangie plants


----------



## shynee mac (Oct 13, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3272525 Took down a seawarp and the tops from a sea hash. This sea hash smells wayyyyy different than the ones I took down last month. These smell like a skunk is doing caftwheels shitting out starbursts. The sea warp is super pungent, hashy.


yeah I chopped the top half of my white rhino plant, then two weeks later I chopped the bottom half. they'r both Dank!, but they look and smell like two total different strains side by side. tops more dense and light green, and bottoms more darker hairs, less dense but much louder earthy smell and also heavy. "good lesson" kinda wish I waited to pull the tops but then if I didn't pull them the bottom half would have been for wax etc. next year ill lolly pop a lot more and let it all go longer. I still have about 10 left to pull and Im really trying to let them ripen up! I learned more this year then ever! thanks everybody. everyones plants look Dank!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2014)

shynee mac said:


> yeah I chopped the top half of my white rhino plant, then two weeks later I chopped the bottom half. they'r both Dank!, but they look and smell like two total different strains side by side. tops more dense and light green, and bottoms more darker hairs, less dense but much louder earthy smell and also heavy. "good lesson" kinda wish I waited to pull the tops but then if I didn't pull them the bottom half would have been for wax etc. next year ill lolly pop a lot more and let it all go longer. I still have about 10 left to pull and Im really trying to let them ripen up! I learned more this year then ever! thanks everybody. everyones plants look Dank!


Do u have any pics of the white rhino ? Sorry if I missed it....I got WR seeds as well but only ever seen it done indoors here


----------



## Didi94 (Oct 13, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> That photo was killer....ive already hot this years started but next order im going to grab some for next season and also throw a couple in for indoor...


You got some awesome bud I tell ya right now , and it would be cool to see if reserva privadas tangie would come out that nice like yours , I will be growing tangie outdoors next year for sure


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 13, 2014)

@shynee mac i was scared to lollipop this year too. I could have lollipopped an extra foot or so with better results. But the extra fanl leaves have helped me battle a little N def. Little fish emulsion each week solves that


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2014)

Didi94 said:


> You got some awesome bud I tell ya right now , and it would be cool to see if reserva privadas tangie would come out that nice like yours , I will be growing tangie outdoors next year for sure


Not my buds that pic..just go back a page and u will see I was saying I want to do some as well like you  reserva privada I think TWS has mentioned to me before have a gd rep so they should be ok the seeds ....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 13, 2014)

Dried the sativa. Going through it while trimming, there's heavy damage from the budworms, but still some pretty good buds. Smell is sweet like a mofo


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 13, 2014)

Purple OG .. I call her ... Lean'her because without that wire cage she'd be on the ground.


----------



## fumble (Oct 13, 2014)

too funny S'manta  she looks nice and fat


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 13, 2014)

fumble said:


> too funny S'manta  she looks nice and fat


Thanks, fumble.... I give them all names which in the end makes it harder for me to harvest them.


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 13, 2014)

Getting my babies ready to go outside 

2 on the back row left and middle = Panama
One on the back row right = LSD
One on the front row right = Panama DC
One on the front middle = Taskenti
And the one on the far left is an LSD that didn't pop so Ill probably replace it with a Cotton Candy freebie that I got.


LSD looking quite nice, so far so good.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 13, 2014)

What a messed up day today has been.

I was up all night as usual doing security. Went to sleep in the AM, while my wife got the trim crew up and running. 

When we bought this new property I would stop at adjoining neighbors when I saw them outdoors and introduced myself to them. (Only ones whom property adjoined ours)

Because it was a for closure property our lawyer whom does our deed writing (because I wanted to understand what exactly we were buying, with right aways, tree growth and what not) had my wife and I go to the registry of deeds and gather all copy's of any deeds adjacent to ours for him. Which went back over 100yrs. He then explained to us what everything ment.

So this morning at 9:30 a nieghbor (who's land was almost seized 2 yrs ago due to his nephew brewing meth on his propery) drives up my driveway. Which is posted, no trespassing. My wife meet him at the front door and he tells her we are blocking his only right of way to harvest his wood. This guy owns over 1000 ft of rd frontage, but says the previous owners gave him permission to access his land off our driveway (entrance). We only have 16 ft of rd frontage, and I know full well there is no right of way there.
I have no issue with him accessing his land across mine with a 4 wheeler or truck. But I know how a logging operation works. They need a lay down yard for logs, slashers and logging trucks. 

My daughters car is parked down there on our land and soon my wife's car will be to, during the winter months. Due to the fact the road is steap and on the side of a mountain. My truck will be the only vehicle climbing this mountain besides our snowmobiles this winter.

This is the last thing I wanted to deal with during the middle of harvest. I'm not out to make enemy's of my neighbors but I'll be damned if they are going to push me around on my own land. (I was born and raised 5 miles up the rd.)

Feeling very frustrated today. (End rant, sorry)


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Getting my babies ready to go outside
> 
> 2 on the back row left and middle = Panama
> One on the back row right = LSD
> ...


Really keen mate on seeing how your lsd starts off im thinking about doing one mid grow for a smaller plant slong with my others gd luck man.You doing your own thread to ? I enjoyed your pics last year


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## AquA Fresh611 (Oct 14, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3273341


Great looking girls Fresno.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 14, 2014)

fumble said:


> So...this was my 'surprise' the other day...my guy thought he would help out and start the trimming for me! Oh noooooo lol...I was gonna let the Kush's go til Tuesday, and just pre trim and hang to dry til I get back. Oh well. She sure is pretty though, even with no amber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I use I one of those hanging multiclips too. I've always wondered if anyone else did.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## shynee mac (Oct 14, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Do u have any pics of the white rhino ? Sorry if I missed it....I got WR seeds as well but only ever seen it done indoors here


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Back home from Sedona, AZ.. What a beautiful place.. Last morning we all woke up to the smell of a skunk, everyone was commenting on the smell, I think someone was growing some whacky weed nearby.. Thank god I had a friend stop by and water the seedlings or they would never made it.. I guess I can't really call them seedlings anymore. They are getting big..


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 14, 2014)

shynee mac said:


> View attachment 3273438 View attachment 3273439


Well that looks like it might get a go in a smart pot ...I like the look of those nugs man.cheers


----------



## shynee mac (Oct 14, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Well that looks like it might get a go in a smart pot ...I like the look of those nugs man.cheers


yeah the walmart bag started falling apart from moving it aroud so much, but the roots were unexplainable! it worked almost as good as a smart pot just wasn't as durable. might of done better just sitting in one spot, but it ended up being some dank so I'm satisfied with the 92g finish weight just wish id used a larger smart pot. I enjoyed growing this strain though. thanks


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> yes it is.
> couple shots of the *Special Ed* shes going to be a late runner. hoping to cut in November and shes already frosty:
> 
> 
> Nice form. I am going to have to think of ways to hide plants if I grow some tall growers..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Miss. Bubba Kush

  Miss Bubba Kush..


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Miss. Bubba Kush
> 
> View attachment 3273474 View attachment 3273473 Miss Bubba Kush.. View attachment 3273471View attachment 3273472


 She's beautiful


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 14, 2014)

I know this is a growing forum and I try not to post anything not related, and this will be the only post from Sedona.. But the panorama I did on one off road trail was too beautiful not to share. I could have sat at this spot all day.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> She's beautiful



Thanks.. I am looking at a mid to end nov. Harvest.. I think I will wait for more Amber trichomes with Bubba.. I hope with the cooler fall-winter temps she will show some purple color.. This week they are calling for low temps in the mid 50's and highs 77-79 perfect gardening weather..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 14, 2014)

This Bahia blackhead is one bodacious Brazilian. She has officially taken over this greenhouse I even cleaned it out for her. Hope she can finish. Looks like I will be harvesting her around Christmas if weather permits.
 
Here is the strawberry blue that will be keeping her company for the next few days. The sb is just about ripe. Waiting for all the calyxes to finish swelling


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 14, 2014)

@FLkeys1 your bubba looks like my early pheno of bahia blackhead.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 14, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> This Bahia blackhead is one bodacious Brazilian. She has officially taken over this greenhouse I even cleaned it out for her. Hope she can finish. Looks like I will be harvesting her around Christmas if weather permits.
> View attachment 3273646
> Here is the strawberry blue that will be keeping her company for the next few days. The sb is just about ripe. Waiting for all the calyxes to finish swelling
> View attachment 3273648


Fresno was the SB fussy about any nutes or a strong plant as such ? I just put one in a week ago


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 14, 2014)

It hasn't needed nutes the whole grow(other than the ammendments and ewc teas). The pheno I got has really sat-dom buds. Super airy. But super greasy with trichs and smelly. I can smell that specific plant only when I am in the driveway lol. Smells so delicious.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 14, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> It hasn't needed nutes the whole grow(other than the ammendments and ewc teas). The pheno I got has really sat-dom buds. Super airy. But super greasy with trichs and smelly. I can smell that specific plant only when I am in the driveway lol. Smells so delicious.


Top description glad I chose that as one of my 2 cheers fres


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 14, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @FLkeys1 your bubba looks like my early pheno of bahia blackhead.
> View attachment 3273650


Sure does, tight nodes between leaves and a lot of pistols. Mine is at 4 weeks in to flower and smells like crazy. I have three clones of this plant I am glad I took them, she looks like she is going to be good


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Blue Dream x unknow male. Can't see it too much in the photo but few of them really have a blue leaf on them.. They have a strange smell that I just can't describe yet.. Deff. Sativa domanimate. Even in full sun outside they are growing tall and have a lot of space between nodes..


----------



## reese_tx (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello hello Hello!!

Is it ready yet???


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Purple Jilly Bean has to be my Fav. Of the 12 seeds I sprouted this bunch. The leaf is cool, structure is more compact and just has a overall nice look to it.. It is looking like the one on the left is a male and the right one a female. Kind of wishing both are females for clones sake.....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 14, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Hello hello Hello!!
> 
> Is it ready yet???
> 
> View attachment 3273749 View attachment 3273754



Kind of looks like it, lots of cloudy trichomes but did not see any Amber.. Small sugar leaves look like they are dying.. Fly me out to TX and I let you know for sure..


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 14, 2014)

reese_tx said:


> Hello hello Hello!!
> 
> Is it *ready yet???*
> 
> View attachment 3273749 View attachment 3273754


This should be a strain name...lol


----------



## reese_tx (Oct 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Kind of looks like it, lots of cloudy trichomes but did not see any Amber.. Small sugar leaves look like they are dying.. Fly me out to TX and I let you know for sure..


Haha! I've got some miles on Southwest....come on!

Yes...leaves r dying. Had to move her to garage for 3 days bc we had super bad weather. Just brought back out today.

Have harvest a few that broke in weeks past and ....holy shiz! Very very very happy for a newbies first plant!

Pass' her around!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> This should be a strain name...lol



That and 

"Two more weeks".


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 14, 2014)

View attachment 3273761[/QUOTE]


reese_tx said:


> Haha! I've got some miles on Southwest....come on!
> 
> Yes...leaves r dying. Had to move her to garage for 3 days bc we had super bad weather. Just brought back out today.
> 
> ...



That sucks on the weather, cool on the pre smoke you tried..

I would spend a few hours in TX looking at the plant then off again to spend some time in the Florida Keys


----------



## reese_tx (Oct 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> That and
> 
> "Two more weeks".


That and "Pass'er Around"


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 14, 2014)

Marion Berry Kush-
She's done, except for the pop-corn.
The first line came down today.
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Oct 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Miss. Bubba Kush
> 
> View attachment 3273474 View attachment 3273473 Miss Bubba Kush.. View attachment 3273471View attachment 3273472



miss bubba has a fairy on her.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 14, 2014)

@FLkeys1 my Bahia BH is also 4-5 weeks into flower. She smells so rank and sticks to the shade cloth lol. I am going to move her to the back-center of the GH to get maximum light exposure. She deserves it.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 15, 2014)

TWS said:


> miss bubba has a fairy on her.


Yes she does, she is so sticky every fairy that floats by seems to get stuck to her..


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 15, 2014)

Good morning.... Is it raining anywhere in Cali? Looks like it wants to, here.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Good morning.... Is it raining anywhere in Cali? Looks like it wants to, here.


We had some rain overnight. Nothing right now though, just partly cloudy skies. I'm loving this cooler weather. Much better for harvest drying temperatures.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, Boss. If I feel one raindrop out comes my ax to fell...Bubba Kush.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Cloudy down south but no rain





S'Manta said:


> Good morning.... Is it raining anywhere in Cali? Looks like it wants to, here.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 15, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Cloudy down south but no rain


Thanks, fk.... same here.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> We had some rain overnight. Nothing right now though, just partly cloudy skies. I'm loving this cooler weather. Much better for harvest drying temperatures.


THats for sure!!! these 90+ temps causing my stuff to dry way to fast. Had to slow the last batch down by putting it in a unsealed container for about 5 days due to stuff drying out in 2 days with 90+ heat.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2014)

I leave mine in big chunks and only take off large fan leaves. All the bud leaves stay. Until they are crisp. This adds 2 days. Smoke comes out much smoorher .


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 15, 2014)

I was reading in RIU the other day that this guy was smoking some four year old bud that had been sealed up and it was so good..wouldn't the THC degraded after 4 years or is cannabis like red wine (Cabernet) gets better with age??


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 15, 2014)

Removing oxygen is key. I've heard vacuum sealed herb stayed fresh a few years and if you could surround it in CO2, it theoretically would remain as is for as long as it remained in that environment.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 15, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I leave mine in big chunks and only take off large fan leaves. All the bud leaves stay. Until they are crisp. This adds 2 days. Smoke comes out much smoorher .


I just tried this on my sativa. Real smooth smoke on glass and paper


----------



## codster25 (Oct 15, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Marion Berry Kush-
> She's done, except for the pop-corn.
> The first line came down today.
> TMB-
> ...


 I'm telling country Boy Jbird haha, he might have something to say about that LMAO


----------



## nuggs (Oct 15, 2014)

this is in reference to Treemans post #7719. don't know what happened to the upload
came out better than I expected after the dreaded hemp russet mites. still tipped 4 + popcorn.
not all my garden came out as good as the Marion Berry. Not sure yet still working.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 15, 2014)

2 weeks away from harvest! I'll be back!!


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 15, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> 2 weeks away from harvest! I'll be back!!


Wait......is your POG still going? How about your PUrkle?


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been drinking a fair share of beer this harvest/trimming season... anyone else getting buzzed for long trim sessions??


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I've been drinking a fair share of beer this harvest/trimming season... anyone else getting buzzed for long trim sessions??


I drink Pepsi and smoke a doobie when trimming. So....I get a buzz from the doob.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I drink Pepsi and smoke a doobie when trimming. So....I get a buzz from the doob.


No whiskey in your pepsi?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> No whiskey in your pepsi?


No, no rum, either. I'm not much of a drinker and it doesn't sound like fun, drinking alone. I do have a 4 year old beer in the fridge and a cabinet full of boozes in case I change my mind.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I've been drinking a fair share of beer this harvest/trimming season... anyone else getting buzzed for long trim sessions??


I like a glass of Merlot while trimming in the evening.. During the day iced t works, kicks in like a red bull and look out..


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I've been drinking a fair share of beer this harvest/trimming season... anyone else getting buzzed for long trim sessions??


2 beers that will make you want to quit smoking to become an alcoholic:

Boddingtons Pub ale &
Nuptiale by Ninkasi


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 15, 2014)

But really im a beer fan. If you can find Lucky Buda ale its a very nice crisp beer, very refreshing or try Old Speckeled Hen, its awesome too.


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 15, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Really keen mate on seeing how your lsd starts off im thinking about doing one mid grow for a smaller plant slong with my others gd luck man.You doing your own thread to ? I enjoyed your pics last year


Yeah that's the one im keen on, the lsd. One didn't pop but the one that did is vigorous and really nice so well see how she goes. Wasnt planning on start a thread I was just gonna post in the kiwi thread and on this one but maybe I should


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 15, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I was reading in RIU the other day that this guy was smoking some four year old bud that had been sealed up and it was so good..wouldn't the THC degraded after 4 years or is cannabis like red wine (Cabernet) gets better with age??


Ive never had anything longer than a year sitting around cos im to much of a pig


nuggs said:


> this is in reference to Treemans post #7719. don't know what happened to the upload
> came out better than I expected after the dreaded hemp russet mites. still tipped 4 + popcorn.
> not all my garden came out as good as the Marion Berry. Not sure yet still working.


[/QUOTE]
im looking at the tub sitting on the edge of the table ....don't fall off !! lol...nice trimming job nuggs!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 15, 2014)

nuggs said:


> this is in reference to Treemans post #7719. don't know what happened to the upload
> came out better than I expected after the dreaded hemp russet mites. still tipped 4 + popcorn.
> not all my garden came out as good as the Marion Berry. Not sure yet still working.


[/QUOTE]
Hey Nuggs-
They look very similar, hard to tell them apart. Glad to hear shit is working out.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> No, no rum, either. I'm not much of a drinker and it doesn't sound like fun, drinking alone. I do have a 4 year old beer in the fridge and a cabinet full of boozes in case I change my mind.


 I have been drunk before I started trimming a few ounces of really leafy outdoor....I think the leaf looked better than the nugs when I finished


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 15, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Yeah that's the one im keen on, the lsd. One didn't pop but the one that did is vigorous and really nice so well see how she goes. Wasnt planning on start a thread I was just gonna post in the kiwi thread and on this one but maybe I should


 entirely up to you but if you don't start a thread ill pop into the nz one and see your progress anyway ...after all we are the ANZACS


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2014)

Took down some SUPER frosted stumbleweed tops today along with the main cola from my strawberry blue. I will post pjcs after trim. SB smells so fire dude!! Stumbleweed smells great too, like sweet/skunky. The rest of the last seahash is coming down next and then the rest of the stumbleweed. Constant harvesting!! Lol. I have a Bahia blackhead that looks to be next in line. Hopefully temps stay like this.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2014)

Here is the seahash . (Blueberry pheno)


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 15, 2014)

codster25 said:


> I'm telling country Boy Jbird haha, he might have something to say about that LMAO


I knew something was wrong with that boy.....bi-polar, schitzo, tweeking, fucking something. That's why I called him on it, I only got ugly after he busted out the F-bombs towards me.
I knew something wasn't right. At lest he confirmed my suspicions by his "over the top" response admitting to bi-polar issues (dude needs to get a job as a writer). 
I hope the boy stays safe and gets help, must suck when you think the world (girlfriend & best friend included) are out to get you.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 15, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Here is the seahash . (Blueberry pheno)
> View attachment 3274418


Looking fire Fresno! Getaway says he's coming to the BBQ with beans!.....Seahash is now on my wish list......
TMB-


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 15, 2014)

Here is a funny read...
http://lostcoastoutpost.com/2014/oct/15/fireman-save-marijuana-harvest/


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2014)

If getaway is going......count me as there haha. That man is like an idol to me. Ever since I started watching his grows my grows have become better and better. Seaweed juice FTW!!!!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 16, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> Removing oxygen is key. I've heard vacuum sealed herb stayed fresh a few years and if you could surround it in CO2, it theoretically would remain as is for as long as it remained in that environment.


Good mornin the higher end vac sealers use inert gas flushes to spread out oxygen molecules an retard oxidation . Think fancy beef jerky packs with air co2 in em.
@Garden Boss lots of local brewed pale ale getting drank round here we start work at 7am an drinking round 4:20
Durban x nev haze male from my own seed


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 16, 2014)

Waiting, watching .


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 16, 2014)

The Buds of Bubba K
You can see just a hint of purple starting to show. Cooler temps making her happy.


----------



## fumble (Oct 16, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Marion Berry Kush-
> She's done, except for the pop-corn.
> The first line came down today.
> TMB-
> ...


Oh my! very nice Treeman!


----------



## fumble (Oct 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Waiting, watching . View attachment 3274583


i so love it when the edges of the leaves curl up with crytals! very nice S'manta


----------



## fumble (Oct 16, 2014)

nuggs said:


> this is in reference to Treemans post #7719. don't know what happened to the upload
> came out better than I expected after the dreaded hemp russet mites. still tipped 4 + popcorn.
> not all my garden came out as good as the Marion Berry. Not sure yet still working.


[/QUOTE]
those are gorgeous Nuggs!


----------



## fumble (Oct 16, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> But really im a beer fan. If you can find Lucky Buda ale its a very nice crisp beer, very refreshing or try Old Speckeled Hen, its awesome too.


love Lucky Budha beer ! mmmmm beer


----------



## fumble (Oct 16, 2014)

got the rest of the greenhouse up on Tuesday...just in time for the rain  In the beds where the Sour Hawaiins were and the bed in back left, there are now veggies. My SCROG table will be used as the trellis for my sugar snap peas. There are also soy beans, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, spinach, Nevada lettuce, shelling peas and rainbow colored carrots - if they don't get eaten like my last batch. I think it was birds though so I should be good 



























The last kush is gonna go til finished. I was some good amber on it  






The Mamadude x Cougars are flowering nicely too...should be about done when I get back to CA ...same with the Morning Glory and Crossroads3 in the topsy turvy 













and a little of what I was working on before I left


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 16, 2014)

@fumble


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 16, 2014)

fumble said:


> got the rest of the greenhouse up on Tuesday...just in time for the rain  In the beds where the Sour Hawaiins were and the bed in back left, there are now veggies. My SCROG table will be used as the trellis for my sugar snap peas. There are also soy beans, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, spinach, Nevada lettuce, shelling peas and rainbow colored carrots - if they don't get eaten like my last batch. I think it was birds though so I should be good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful set up fumble, plants look great, and those baked goods......WOW!
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 16, 2014)

Fumble, beautiful greenhouse and plants. You have really got those edibles looking awesome. Everything looks so professional.


----------



## codster25 (Oct 16, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> I knew something was wrong with that boy.....bi-polar, schitzo, tweeking, fucking something. That's why I called him on it, I only got ugly after he busted out the F-bombs towards me.
> I knew something wasn't right. At lest he confirmed my suspicions by his "over the top" response admitting to bi-polar issues (dude needs to get a job as a writer).
> I hope the boy stays safe and gets help, must suck when you think the world (girlfriend & best friend included) are out to get you.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3274425


haha yeah I hear ya, I was just throwing that out there for fun.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 16, 2014)

I scraped and smoked some of the hash off my trimming machine... holy shit! some near full melt goodness I've been dabbing it


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I scraped and smoked some of the hash off my trimming machine... holy shit! some near full melt goodness I've been dabbing it


Nice boss. For the price just about everyone should grab that damn trimmer. Just a couple of plants and time spent alone would justify it.... I'll be getting one next year for sure.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2014)

I woke up this morning wondering wtf I done.
Random friends turn up bbq n beers then weed then whiskey then bongs then my guitar and amp get fired up then more bongs then....tequila....shit man messy fucken nite.
Keep the trimming going my friendly friends.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 16, 2014)

those are gorgeous Nuggs![/QUOTE]

I looked all over for Nuggs nugs.... can't find them but I'm sure they were gawjuss.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 16, 2014)

So, got 5 ounces out of the San Pedro sativa. My hands hurt from trimming, but it's a great smoke. Already sold out 3.5 ounces 
I'm looking forward for the last plant in the yard, about a month flowering. Gotta take some pics when the rain storms drop a bit.


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> those are gorgeous Nuggs!


I looked all over for Nuggs nugs.... can't find them but I'm sure they were gawjuss.
[/QUOTE]
I think these are the nugs your referring to


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 16, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> I looked all over for Nuggs nugs.... can't find them but I'm sure they were gawjuss.


I think these are the nugs your referring to[/QUOTE]

I was right....gorejus.  

Thanks, bc.... I went back pages and pages, too. I'm checking out everyone's trim job because mine...sucks.


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 16, 2014)

I still have all mine to manicure. I only had Time for a quick trim before going back to work. I'll just have to clean them all up as I go and save all the nice trim for bho.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 16, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> I still have all mine to manicure. I only had Time for a quick trim before going back to work. I'll just have to clean them all up as I go and save all the nice trim for bho.


That's a good idea, bc. Trim and then fine trim. I leave on the little leaves because I think they get me high, too..


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I've been drinking a fair share of beer this harvest/trimming season... anyone else getting buzzed for long trim sessions??


i absolutely have to drink carbonated beverages when trimming.

gotta stick with 7up or something until late at night, then i can switch to beer. if i start with beer, trimming doesn't happen.


----------



## TWS (Oct 16, 2014)

fumble said:


> got the rest of the greenhouse up on Tuesday...just in time for the rain  In the beds where the Sour Hawaiins were and the bed in back left, there are now veggies. My SCROG table will be used as the trellis for my sugar snap peas. There are also soy beans, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, spinach, Nevada lettuce, shelling peas and rainbow colored carrots - if they don't get eaten like my last batch. I think it was birds though so I should be good
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your green house is Sweet. your pretty crafty ! 

whats in the eye dropper bottles ?


----------



## TWS (Oct 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I've been drinking a fair share of beer this harvest/trimming season... anyone else getting buzzed for long trim sessions??



uhhhh not me.........


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I scraped and smoked some of the hash off my trimming machine... holy shit! some near full melt goodness I've been dabbing it


 man a dab of that to start my day .........


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2014)

fumble said:


> got the rest of the greenhouse up on Tuesday...just in time for the rain  In the beds where the Sour Hawaiins were and the bed in back left, there are now veggies. My SCROG table will be used as the trellis for my sugar snap peas. There are also soy beans, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, spinach, Nevada lettuce, shelling peas and rainbow colored carrots - if they don't get eaten like my last batch. I think it was birds though so I should be good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME work on the greenhouse!!...is that vape oil in the bottles?


----------



## cali.gardens.remedy (Oct 16, 2014)

fumble said:


> got the rest of the greenhouse up on Tuesday...just in time for the rain  In the beds where the Sour Hawaiins were and the bed in back left, there are now veggies. My SCROG table will be used as the trellis for my sugar snap peas. There are also soy beans, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, spinach, Nevada lettuce, shelling peas and rainbow colored carrots - if they don't get eaten like my last batch. I think it was birds though so I should be good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn good job on the greehouse.


----------



## cali.gardens.remedy (Oct 16, 2014)

How are you liking the mamadude cougars? Are those the edibles i am picking up this weekend? Have a safe ti=p m dont forget to text me.

Bkb


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Wait......is your POG still going? How about your PUrkle?


Yes it's still going strong Its about 9 days away..how is yours sam?


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 16, 2014)

so this was all i could fit in my bowl..... final count off the 8' medjuana is 14.5oz. more pics soon!


----------



## fumble (Oct 16, 2014)

that's awesome Cannabidude! I love me some Medi  very good strain


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow, looks very nice.. 

Had a freebe cookie once. I was so hungry driving home one day I ate the whole cookie, forgetting it was loaded, about 20 min. Later I remembered, oh no! So I put Bowie, Jean Genie on repeat in the CD player and pretended I was David Bowie, woke up in Hawaii in a room full of naked people eating shaved ice... aloha 


QUOTE="fumble, post: 10974766, member: 348270"]got the rest of the greenhouse up on Tuesday...just in time for the rain  In the beds where the Sour Hawaiins were and the bed in back left, there are now veggies. My SCROG table will be used as the trellis for my sugar snap peas. There are also soy beans, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, spinach, Nevada lettuce, shelling peas and rainbow colored carrots - if they don't get eaten like my last batch. I think it was birds though so I should be good 



























The last kush is gonna go til finished. I was some good amber on it  






The Mamadude x Cougars are flowering nicely too...should be about done when I get back to CA ...same with the Morning Glory and Crossroads3 in the topsy turvy 













and a little of what I was working on before I left 












[/QUOTE]


----------



## fumble (Oct 16, 2014)

cali.gardens.remedy said:


> How are you liking the mamadude cougars? Are those the edibles i am picking up this weekend? Have a safe ti=p m dont forget to text me.
> 
> Bkb


Haha!! good to see you here  I am loving the MDCs. It's funny...the bigger one started out as the smaller one. It was in a 1 gallon smart pot and the other was in a 3. the one in the 3 was way bigger due to the bigger pot, then I put the one in the 1 gallon pot in the ground and she exploded! The other one stayed pretty much the same. they are just starting to stack up nicely. The SH are gonna go into jars when I get home.

No, that's not the same ones you are picking up...it was my delivery for the dispensary. An unexpected order, so it was nice. Gave me money to travel with  Can't text you from here but will when I get home. No cell service here.


----------



## fumble (Oct 16, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Wow, looks very nice..
> 
> Had a freebe cookie once. I was so hungry driving home one day I ate the whole cookie, forgetting it was loaded, about 20 min. Later I remembered, oh no! So I put Bowie, Jean Genie on repeat in the CD player and pretended I was David Bowie, woke up in Hawaii in a room full of naked people eating shaved ice... aloha
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks FL  too funny about eating the whole cookie. I used to package mine 3 to a box - with the warning to eat only half of one to start. Had a lady eat all 3 on an empty stomach and then go work out at the gym! She ended up drooling on herself, passed out against the gym lockers lolol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks FL  too funny about eating the whole cookie. I used to package mine 3 to a box - with the warning to eat only half of one to start. Had a lady eat all 3 on an empty stomach and then go work out at the gym! She ended up drooling on herself, passed out against the gym lockers lolol.[/QUOTE]
3? holy shit batman...even with a dud cookie normally 2 is enough to kick start some high or pain relief lol...3? shit


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks FL  too funny about eating the whole cookie. I used to package mine 3 to a box - with the warning to eat only half of one to start. Had a lady eat all 3 on an empty stomach and then go work out at the gym! She ended up drooling on herself, passed out against the gym lockers lolol.[/QUOTE]

You must make some good cookie 

Forgot to say the one plant in the pic. Has some massive buds, awesome job growing..


----------



## fumble (Oct 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @fumble


Slurp slurp 



treemansbuds said:


> Beautiful set up fumble, plants look great, and those baked goods......WOW!
> TMB-


Thanks Treeman  I am pretty happy with it. Once we got the plastic on it stabilized the whole thing. The shade cloth on the bottom really helps with airflow too.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 16, 2014)

fumble said:


> that's awesome Cannabidude! I love me some Medi  very good strain


I love that it smells so fruity it's like it came out if a pack of jolly ranchers and the high is fantastic this batch was much more potent than previous grows, but I'm not a fan of the mediocre yield and the insane density of the flowers, I hate using my grinder I'm a pothead I'm not supposed to do things that might somewhat resemble work.


----------



## fumble (Oct 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Fumble, beautiful greenhouse and plants. You have really got those edibles looking awesome. Everything looks so professional.


Thanks S'manta  It has taken me 3 years to get to this point with the edibles. Thank you for saying they look professional...I work on that a lot lol




ruby fruit said:


> AWESOME work on the greenhouse!!...is that vape oil in the bottles?


Thanks Ruby  you should have seen my first attempts at making a cover lol...not very pretty 
Not really sure what is in the bottles...they were in the case at the dispensary. I assume they are tinctures.




TWS said:


> Your green house is Sweet. your pretty crafty !
> 
> whats in the eye dropper bottles ?


Thank you TWS


----------



## fumble (Oct 16, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Thanks FL  too funny about eating the whole cookie. I used to package mine 3 to a box - with the warning to eat only half of one to start. Had a lady eat all 3 on an empty stomach and then go work out at the gym! She ended up drooling on herself, passed out against the gym lockers lolol.


3? holy shit batman...even with a dud cookie normally 2 is enough to kick start some high or pain relief lol...3? shit[/QUOTE]

haha! yeah all three. They are 150mg each too, but back then I think they were even stronger than that.


FLkeys1 said:


> Thanks FL  too funny about eating the whole cookie. I used to package mine 3 to a box - with the warning to eat only half of one to start. Had a lady eat all 3 on an empty stomach and then go work out at the gym! She ended up drooling on herself, passed out against the gym lockers lolol.


You must make some good cookie 

Forgot to say the one plant in the pic. Has some massive buds, awesome job growing..[/QUOTE]
Thanks FL  that is the unknown kush. It will be interesting to see the difference between that one and the one that wa chopped already.

...I usually tell people to start with half a cookie lol


----------



## fumble (Oct 16, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> I love that it smells so fruity it's like it came out if a pack of jolly ranchers and the high is fantastic this batch was much more potent than previous grows, but I'm not a fan of the mediocre yield and the insane density of the flowers, I hate using my grinder I'm a pothead I'm not supposed to do things that might somewhat resemble work.


Lol at the dense nugs...those are my favorites. Love a nug that is like a rock. And the fruity smell is AHmazing! The high even better


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 16, 2014)

fumble said:


> Lol at the dense nugs...those are my favorites. Love a nug that is like a rock. And the fruity smell is AHmazing! The high even better


well if you're hinting for clones... i wont be at the bbq but id ship you a couple at my expense for schooling me on oil/butter. i got friends/family breaking down my door for more now that they got a taste of the real deal.


----------



## TWS (Oct 16, 2014)

fumble said:


> Thanks S'manta  It has taken me 3 years to get to this point with the edibles. Thank you for saying they look professional...I work on that a lot lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 whats in the eye drop bottles ?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 17, 2014)

View attachment 3274935 Work work work...


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 17, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Yes it's still going strong Its about 9 days away..how is yours sam?


Mine is going good, she's leaning heavily on her wire cage. She still has white to pinkish hairs and is a real fatty.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 17, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3274933 View attachment 3274934 View attachment 3274935 Work work work...


Really? It is freakin' beautiful. 
I have pants similar to yours..hehe.


----------



## reese_tx (Oct 17, 2014)

My bag seed gal....done and strung up by her kankles. Can't wait to blow some smoke!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow, that is one awesome bud..

Nice greenhouse too..






BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3274933 View attachment 3274934 View attachment 3274935 Work work work...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Good to see I'm not the only one who takes over the guest bathroom during harvest time..

 







reese_tx said:


> My bag seed gal....done and strung up by her kankles. Can't wait to blow some smoke!!View attachment 3275049View attachment 3275050


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 17, 2014)

She's fading and there are amber trichromes, she's getting close. 
AK47


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 17, 2014)

@Garden Boss


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 17, 2014)

Bottoms on the stumbleweed. Smells so good. I like the pop corny bud formation
 
BAHIA BLACKHEAD. Greasy buds and super pungent
 
hawaain skunk haze

Bahia blackhead. Bushy later pheno

Bahia blackhead bushy later pheno
 

Bahia blackhead greasy buds. Pungent smell 

The last seawarp prepping to come down.
 

Bahia blackhead super sativa pheno. Like a 14 week pheno maybe 18 weeks. Flowering takes forever. But it is absolutely covered in budsites


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 17, 2014)

Bahia blackhead quick pheno that I compared to @FLkeys1 bubba.

@ruby fruit 
Some lower sb buds im letting finish up while the top is drying.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @Garden Boss
> View attachment 3275138


I approve of this message


----------



## nuggs (Oct 17, 2014)

I see everyone is having a good year. hope we get more rain.


FresnoFarmer said:


> Bahia blackhead quick pheno that I compared to @FLkeys1 bubba.View attachment 3275159
> 
> @ruby fruit
> Some lower sb buds im letting finish up while the top is drying.
> ...


hey Fresno did you get the seawarp and stumbleweed from getaway? I have some of his genetic 's I haven't tried yet. how do you like them and what did you yield?


----------



## nuggs (Oct 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> She's fading and there are amber trichromes, she's getting close.
> AK47
> View attachment 3275107


looks great Sam! awesome !


----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3274933 View attachment 3274934 View attachment 3274935 Work work work...


 Holly cow batman !


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 17, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3274933 View attachment 3274934 View attachment 3274935 Work work work...


Wow!!!! Impressive pic.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Bahia blackhead quick pheno that I compared to @FLkeys1 bubba.View attachment 3275159
> 
> @ruby fruit
> Some lower sb buds im letting finish up while the top is drying.
> ...


Cheers fres..looks gd got a real different smell ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> She's fading and there are amber trichromes, she's getting close.
> AK47
> View attachment 3275107


Sam u have impressed the hell out of me with all of your plants well done


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 17, 2014)

nuggs said:


> looks great Sam! awesome !


Thank you, nuggs, that means a lot. 



ruby fruit said:


> Sam u have impressed the hell out of me with all of your plants well done


Aw, schucks, Ruby... Thank you.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Oct 17, 2014)

Sam there just speaking the truth. Excellent job

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 17, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Sam there just speaking the truth. Excellent job
> 
> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


Thank you, lmoore. 
Something I just realized is my last 4 to finish are all the ones I transplanted into fabric pots in July.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thank you, lmoore.
> Something I just realized is my last 4 to finish are all the ones I transplanted into fabric pots in July.


Were they the ones transplanted from smaller pots to the bigger ones ? They all sativa dominant sam ?


----------



## nuggs (Oct 17, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Were they the ones transplanted from smaller pots to the bigger ones ? They all sativa dominant sam ?


smaller pots make it root bound. they stretch their roots and grow more with larger pots. Ruby is for sure right about the sativa's taking longer. you are right on time sam. it's not nov. yet. talk to GB about the ak47. I've never grown it but I think he cut his already. Nuggs


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 17, 2014)

nuggs said:


> smaller pots make it root bound. they stretch their roots and grow more with larger pots. Ruby is for sure right about the sativa's taking longer. you are right on time sam. it's not nov. yet. talk to GB about the ak47. I've never grown it but I think he cut his already. Nuggs


Ruby, nuggs is right about the roots being able to stretch out and this made the plants bigger. 
Strangely, the only sativa I have growing is, AK47 and she is further along than my 3 remaining indica's. 
Mr Sunshine is right, Purple OG is what I bought and I'm sure that is who she is, an indica. Bubba Kush and PUrkle, indica's. It's crazy at my house....everything is backwards like in Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## nuggs (Oct 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Ruby, nuggs is right about the roots being able to stretch out and this made the plants bigger.
> Strangely, the only sativa I have growing is, AK47 and she is further along than my 3 remaining indica's.
> Mr Sunshine is right, Purple OG is what I bought and I'm sure that is who she is, an indica. Bubba Kush and PUrkle, indica's. It's crazy at my house....everything is backwards like in Alice in Wonderland.


it's because they are hybrids. indica sativa crosses can lean either way at finish.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 17, 2014)

nuggs said:


> it's because they are hybrids. indica sativa crosses will lean either way at finish.


Why, thank you, nuggs, that is good to know. These last 4, my best plants, are teaching me patience.


----------



## nuggs (Oct 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Why, thank you, nuggs, that is good to know. These last 4, my best plants, are teaching me patience.


something that will help you decide if you're ready to cut is clip a bud let it dry 4-5 days and try it. If it not mature you will taste it. hence never chopping too soon. plus you get another 4-5 days to ripen. nothing worse than cutting too soon. that's what I'd do with your AK47. But it's ready now IMO


----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2014)

it's not fair ! all my So cal friends are vacationing in Nor Cal and im getting under cut ! LOL


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 17, 2014)

@nuggs i ran a few strains from the getaway line this year. Stumbleweed came out super frosty with dense buds spaced apart which is good for mold prevention. Medium yield. The sea warp grew almost the same as the stumbleweed except there was no branching. Just long 2 foot colas. Medium to heavy yield. Both of these strains responded well to training and topping. 

Seahash is my favorite. Fat buds w/ heavy yield. Spicy/hash pheno, sea warp pheno, and (my favorite) blueberry pheno. Top shelf.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 17, 2014)

nuggs said:


> something that will help you decide if you're ready to cut is clip a bud let it dry 4-5 days and try it. If it not mature you will taste it. hence never chopping too soon. plus you get another 4-5 days to ripen. nothing worse than cutting too soon. that's what I'd do with your AK47. But it's ready now IMO


I think I'll do what you would do, take a sample bud and dry it and try it. 
I'm chicken to cut it. I don't want to be premature with my 4 best one's.


----------



## nuggs (Oct 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> it's not fair ! all my So cal friends are vacationing in Nor Cal and im getting under cut ! LOL


I can't like that brother! are you going to be ok?


----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2014)

I'll be Ok ,just send em back in one piece. 

I so need a vacation. wish I was there .


----------



## nuggs (Oct 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @nuggs i ran a few strains from the getaway line this year. Stumbleweed came out super frosty with dense buds spaced apart which is good for mold prevention. Medium yield. The sea warp grew almost the same as the stumbleweed except there was no branching. Just long 2 foot colas. Medium to heavy yield. Both of these strains responded well to training and topping.
> 
> Seahash is my favorite. Fat buds w/ heavy yield. Spicy/hash pheno, sea warp pheno, and (my favorite) blueberry pheno. Top shelf.


I just checked and I found poison warp (green poison x seawarp) sea hash and money maker.


----------



## nuggs (Oct 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> I'll be Ok ,just send em back in one piece.
> 
> I so need a vacation. wish I was there .


come on up Brother . you are welcome for sho


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> it's not fair ! all my So cal friends are vacationing in Nor Cal and im getting under cut ! LOL


<<<<<-----------Smiling big!
TMB-


----------



## charface (Oct 17, 2014)

Been fun playing with you all this year.
i have my last plant hanging before trimming.
This year was good enough and we were able to choose strains that worked well in our environment.
Next year we will definatly use light deprovation to finish earlier. 
Good luck to you all.
Ill be watching.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 17, 2014)

charface said:


> Been fun playing with you all this year.
> i have my last plant hanging before trimming.
> This year was good enough and we were able to choose strains that worked well in our environment.
> Next year we will definatly use light deprovation to finish earlier.
> ...


Bye, charface, see you next season.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Ruby, nuggs is right about the roots being able to stretch out and this made the plants bigger.
> Strangely, the only sativa I have growing is, AK47 and she is further along than my 3 remaining indica's.
> Mr Sunshine is right, Purple OG is what I bought and I'm sure that is who she is, an indica. Bubba Kush and PUrkle, indica's. It's crazy at my house....everything is backwards like in Alice in Wonderland.


 I need to be there one day it sounds like my kinda world.
I realize the strawberry blue I have in the 15 gallon should be transplanted if need to be to a 45 or 60 before flower but im not really looking at yield on that one as I would be happy with anything from 2-6 oz providing its quality.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 17, 2014)

4 large racks and a screen door for sugar trim and we are still running out of room.

So I threw this rack together today with some shade cloth.
 
 

Mostly sugar trim and popcorn bud. Except one section of Critical Hog.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2014)

nuggs said:


> smaller pots make it root bound. they stretch their roots and grow more with larger pots. Ruby is for sure right about the sativa's taking longer. you are right on time sam. it's not nov. yet. talk to GB about the ak47. I've never grown it but I think he cut his already. Nuggs


 nuggs if I left the SB go all the way only in a 15 gallon smart pot it wont get rootbound is that right being the sort of pot its in?im not looking for yield in that one as I have one in a huge hole as well


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 17, 2014)

Smart pots air prune the side roots. But if left in one spot the roots will grow right through the bottom of the pot.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2014)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Smart pots air prune the side roots. But if left in one spot the roots will grow right through the bottom of the pot.


 yep and I have a spot where I can put the pot into a hole to help if the roots come through cheers ill cross that bridge when I come to it


----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> yep and I have a spot where I can put the pot into a hole to help if the roots come through cheers ill cross that bridge when I come to it


 yea yea yea ... Go big !


----------



## nuggs (Oct 17, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> nuggs if I left the SB go all the way only in a 15 gallon smart pot it wont get rootbound is that right being the sort of pot its in?im not looking for yield in that one as I have one in a huge hole as well


In my opinion when the roots run out of room the plant won't get much bigger.
it thinks it's getting to the end of it's life because it can't grow. the roots are the most important thing to a healthy plant.
it will grow as wide as the roots can grow out. the only thing the smart pot has going that's better than plastic is the air to the roots and drainage. I would replant into a bigger pot to keep the plant healthier so it can produce bigger healthier. then dig that hole out and put good soil in it too. cut the bottom of the pot out set it on the hole so the roots can dig in.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello Goregous.. She is one fine looking lady, it's going to hurt to chop, I mean harvest her.. 





S'Manta said:


> She's fading and there are amber trichromes, she's getting close.
> AK47
> View attachment 3275107


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow, what a collect of girls.. Bahia is a diverse as california 

Some of the. Do looking my Bubba, did you take any clones of the super sativa one??

Trade?? PM if interested 



FresnoFarmer said:


> Bottoms on the stumbleweed. Smells so good. I like the pop corny bud formation
> View attachment 3275140
> BAHIA BLACKHEAD. Greasy buds and super pungent
> View attachment 3275144
> ...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 17, 2014)

@fumble thank you for inspiring me to get busy and put up a little green house over one of my raised beds. I have put some of my seedlings in the raised bed so I need to cover them and get some light on them so them don't go in to flower yet..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Wow, what a collect of girls.. Bahia is a diverse as california
> 
> Some of the. Do looking my Bubba, did you take any clones of the super sativa one??
> 
> Trade?? PM if interested


No clones of her. But the buds are only dime sized. You could come up and take some cuts if you'd like (;


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> yea yea yea ... Go big !


The hole took me over 400 litres of soil to fill ...fuk me here we go wats that in gallons....er crickets...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2014)

nuggs said:


> In my opinion when the roots run out of room the plant won't get much bigger.
> it thinks it's getting to the end of it's life because it can't grow. the roots are the most important thing to a healthy plant.
> it will grow as wide as the roots can grow out. the only thing the smart pot has going that's better than plastic is the air to the roots and drainage. I would replant into a bigger pot to keep the plant healthier so it can produce bigger healthier. then dig that hole out and put good soil in it too. cut the bottom of the pot out set it on the hole so the roots can dig in.


Perfect...that can be done when it needs it cheers.....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Six weeks old and looking great..I have brought them in to use my jewelrs loope to see if I can determine the sex yet. I have been researching and read that the males tend to show sex before females. It looks like the male flower appears to come out lower on the node and tends to be more round, the female flower seems to appear closer inside the node and looks like it is more upright.. Will see as the two mature and I get a better look..
In the pic. Are 8 of the seedlings, the other 4 are outside in the ground..


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Six weeks old and looking great..I have brought them in to use my jewelrs loope to see if I can determine the sex yet. I have been researching and read that the males tend to show sex before females. It looks like the male flower appears to come out lower on the node and tends to be more round, the female flower seems to appear closer inside the node and looks like it is more upright.. Will see as the two mature and I get a better look..


I will be watching how u do it carefully...our summer is long enough where if my so called fem seeds arent fem ill have time to.put a couple more in


----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Six weeks old and looking great..I have brought them in to use my jewelrs loope to see if I can determine the sex yet. I have been researching and read that the males tend to show sex before females. It looks like the male flower appears to come out lower on the node and tends to be more round, the female flower seems to appear closer inside the node and looks like it is more upright.. Will see as the two mature and I get a better look..
> In the pic. Are 8 of the seedlings, the other 4 are outside in the ground..
> View attachment 3275718


 You'll get a good eye for it. at the node it makes a ball with a small leaf tip or what ever it is and sometimes looks kinda like a comma. un mistakable even before it really develops.


----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I will be watching how u do it carefully...our summer is long enough where if my so called fem seeds arent fem ill have time to.put a couple more in


you shouldn't have a fem prob maybe a gay prob but not a fem prob...... l

kidding. those seeds will be stable  I can't wait to see your stuff take off man.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> you shouldn't have a fem prob maybe a gay prob but not a fem prob...... l
> 
> kidding. those seeds will be stable  I can't wait to see your stuff take off man.


Lol u funny twit.
Lets put it this way...
Been rui since march or so....learnt more on the outdoor thread in 6 months than wat I ever thought I knew....
Best start to the year for sure ....need to grow quality to show you I can do it...thats in a nutshell wat this fruit bat is all about


----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Six weeks old and looking great..I have brought them in to use my jewelrs loope to see if I can determine the sex yet. I have been researching and read that the males tend to show sex before females. It looks like the male flower appears to come out lower on the node and tends to be more round, the female flower seems to appear closer inside the node and looks like it is more upright.. Will see as the two mature and I get a better look..
> In the pic. Are 8 of the seedlings, the other 4 are outside in the ground..
> View attachment 3275718


I see three possible males .


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Gay cannabis?

Who knew... 



TWS said:


> you shouldn't have a fem prob maybe a gay prob but not a fem prob...... l
> 
> kidding. those seeds will be stable  I can't wait to see your stuff take off man.





TWS said:


> you shouldn't have a fem prob maybe a gay prob but not a fem prob...... l
> 
> kidding. those seeds will be stable  I can't wait to see your stuff take off man.


gay


----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> I see three possible males .


The taller ones?

I would think males would be taller so the pollen falls down on to the shorter females?


----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> The taller ones?
> 
> I would think males would be taller so the pollen falls down on to the shorter females?



correct sir


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 17, 2014)

How did you know?

That is my partner and I next August. Except we are both white.. Next August we will have been together 30 years and we are getting married August 8th. 

So, do you think the rain is going to ruin the rhubarb?. LOL







TWS said:


>


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> How did you know?
> 
> That is my partner and I next August. Except we are both white.. Next August we will have been together 30 years and we are getting married August 8th.
> 
> So, do you think the rain is going to ruin the rhubarb?. LOL


Fuk...I just read this and im like wtf lol.....do I need to go back a couple posts or are we aussies all % 100 dumbarse goats


----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> How did you know?
> 
> That is my partner and I next August. Except we are both white.. Next August we will have been together 30 years and we are getting married August 8th.
> 
> So, do you think the rain is going to ruin the rhubarb?. LOL



LOL and Ruby missed it. Rhubarb likes a lot of water though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> LOL and Ruby missed it. Rhubarb likes a lot of water though.


 im lost ..10 beers in and first smoke for the day ..congratulations in crossing the rubharb and bahia


----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> im lost ..10 beers in and first smoke for the day ..congratulations in crossing the rubharb and bahia



ohhh your done ...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 17, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> im lost ..10 beers in and first smoke for the day ..congratulations in crossing the rubharb and bahia



Now that is funny.. And the Aussies I have met have all been cool and pretty laid back.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 17, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> im lost ..10 beers in and first smoke for the day ..congratulations in crossing the rubharb and bahia


10 beers and I would be passed out in my driveway 

Smoke? Did someone say smoke ?...


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2014)

don't get in trouble for under performing tonight Rube


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> ohhh your done ...


Im ready for the second wave ..alice in chains more beers and cones


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> don't get in trouble for under performing tonight Rube


Its happened before ......I was the only one hitting the weed out of maybe 500 ppl.....these ppl dont know...they just dont know u know wat I.mean


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> don't get in trouble for under performing tonight Rube


Lol these photos bud...ppl are spinning out watching me laugh ....


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry guys, guess I smoked a little too much master K.. And not enough red wine. So embarrassed forget everything I said


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

Wine ?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yep, it's the red wine, makes me crazy. I needs to stick to the weed..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yep, this is going to be a long night. Looking for the pipe 
Think it is too cold to swim in my koi pond tonight ..


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2014)

Long nite ? Shit its 5pm here snf im more than a little bit pickled


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2014)

AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long (2012 Version):


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 18, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Long nite ? Shit its 5pm here snf im more than a little bit pickled


It's midnight here in California, that would be Friday midnight


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> It's midnight here in California, that would be Friday midnight


Sat 5:30pm ...I need to figure out how to get the car home...I started it but after that im not confident


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 18, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Sat 5:30pm ...I need to figure out how to get the car home...I started it but after that im not confident



Sleep in it or call a friend.. Don't risk it..

Is it still cool enough to sleep in it?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 18, 2014)

I am off to bed, smoked way too much and too much wine.. Sorry people it has been a rough week and I am sorry but some days push me over the edge and I realize I am only human 
Night


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Sleep in it or call a friend.. Don't risk it..
> 
> Is it still cool enough to sleep in it?


 all good I decided to roll a joint and walk home...


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

I am formulating my plan of attack for next year. I've learned so much this year and I've had excellent results, imo, from my poorly vegged, rootbound plants. I may be able to improve my yield but that is not my goal, I want to learn when the buds are most potent. I think there is a very fine line between peak potentcy and everything else. The first amber trichrome means the thc is degrading, clear trichrome means thc not at full maturity.....  
I am the shakiest on harvesting.... so this is where I need to step up my game to find that line for the most potent mmj I can grow. 
Back to the books, articles and any and all info on the peak time to harvest my crops for potentcy, only. Yield, schmield... I am one person, how much potent mmj do I need?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I am formulating my plan of attack for next year. I've learned so much this year and I've had excellent results, imo, from my poorly vegged, rootbound plants. I may be able to improve my yield but that is not my goal, I want to learn when the buds are most potent. I think there is a very fine line between peak potentcy and everything else. The first amber trichrome means the thc is degrading, clear trichrome means thc not at full maturity.....
> I am the shakiest on harvesting.... so this is where I need to step up my game to find that line for the most potent mmj I can grow.
> Back to the books, articles and any and all info on the peak time to harvest my crops for potentcy, only. Yield, schmield... I am one person, how much potent mmj do I need?


Just a couple pound of quality will do


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Just a couple pound of quality will do


Exactly, Ruby. I knew I was preaching to the choir with you.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> You'll get a good eye for it. at the node it makes a ball with a small leaf tip or what ever it is and sometimes looks kinda like a comma. un mistakable even before it really develops.


It really does look like a comma.. Course I will wait till I'm 100% sure what the sex is..

I put a few in the ground and they are not getting supp. Light so it should not take long for them to show male or female..


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 18, 2014)

use a magnifier on the lower (older) sections of the plant at the nodes. at 6-8 wks the females will become evident w/ the beginning of a single translucent hair from center of the initial flower cone.

the males begin to resemble mini lobster claws.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

I think it's funny that my last 4 plants are sprinting to the finishline. Man, once these things start ripening, they ripen really fast. If I harvested them all tomorrow I don't think I'd be disappointed in the quality. They seem to be getting fat, frosty and a saplike substance that my instincts tell me is a good thing because it is sticky and smells outrageously seductive. 
I need to empty out all my closets and figure out how to string my four buxom girls up. I need to figure out how to cut them down. Do I try to keep them in one piece, or, piece by piece?
Omg.....such wonderful problems....


----------



## nuggs (Oct 18, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> use a magnifier on the lower (older) sections of the plant at the nodes. at 6-8 wks the females will become evident w/ the beginning of a single translucent hair from center of the initial flower cone.
> 
> the males begin to resemble mini lobster claws.


I call them elf ears! and males don't have the white pistol hair. get hair and it' a positive female.


----------



## nuggs (Oct 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I think it's funny that my last 4 plants are sprinting to the finishline. Man, once these things start ripening, they ripen really fast. If I harvested them all tomorrow I don't think I'd be disappointed in the quality. They seem to be getting fat, frosty and a saplike substance that my instincts tell me is a good thing because it is sticky and smells outrageously seductive.
> I need to empty out all my closets and figure out how to string my four buxom girls up. I need to figure out how to cut them down. Do I try to keep them in one piece, or, piece by piece?
> Omg.....such wonderful problems....


Sam 3 things to think about in how you want you product to work
1) clear tricomes are not mature.
2) milky tricome is a uplifting high. make you want to do things
3) Amber is more potent couchlock.
when you pick your strains research the flower time and thc %


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

nuggs said:


> Sam 3 things to think about in how you want you product to work
> 1) clear tricomes are not mature.
> 2) milky tricome is a uplifting high. make you want to do things
> 3) Amber is more potent couchlock.
> when you pick your strains research the flower time and thc %


Thanks, nuggs. I've been harvesting with about 30% amber and so far I'm happy with the medicinal effects from all my strains.  
It is once they get a few amber they seem to ripen fast. 
I'm chopping two in the morning and putting my last two and my largest two on a day by day status with the hopes I can trim, dry and containerize these two before the last two reach that 30% amber trichs point.


----------



## nuggs (Oct 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, nuggs. I've been harvesting with about 30% amber and so far I'm happy with the medicinal effects from all my strains.
> It is once they get a few amber they seem to ripen fast.
> I'm chopping two in the morning and putting my last two and my largest two on a day by day status with the hopes I can trim, dry and containerize these two before the last two reach that 30% amber trichs point.


No hurry unless you have mold or other problems. It only gets better with more amber.
I like 50% or better. you may think its rotting it looks so bad but, after its trimmed it makes DANK !


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

nuggs said:


> No hurry unless you have mold or other problems. It only gets better with more amber.
> I like 50% or better. you may think its rotting it looks so bad but, after its trimmed it makes DANK !


Knock on wood... I've had no issues with bugs or mold. 
It is very possible by tomorrow morning that AK47 will be at 50% amber and if not don't they continue to turn amber while drying? 
I tend to have couchlock with all my strains... I'm very much couchlocked by nature.


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

Cherry pies


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> Cherry pies


Wow .... that's sick.
Bravo, to the lack of a green thumb.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

Picture of the day!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

@TWS - That is the best looking outdoor cherry pie I have ever seen!


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you Mo ! I'm honored ....


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Wow .... that's sick.
> Bravo, to the lack of a green thumb.



Thank you sam. Is your CP still going ?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

This was me seeing your cherry pie pics:



Cheers,
Mohican


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> Thank you sam. Is your CP still going ?


No, she's curing, except for the bud in my joint box. I'm giving her an early test run, today. She's very smooth, very easy smoking and a very nice high.


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

I need to get some more Genetics from these guys. The super sour Og is awesome and there is quite a few more that interest me.

http://emeraldtriangleseeds.co.uk/strains/


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> No, she's curing, except for the bud in my joint box. I'm giving her an early test run, today. She's very smooth, very easy smoking and a very nice high.



Does it have an Og smell to it yet ?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

My CP is a clone from one of my local dispensaries.... Not the JJ clone.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> Does it have an Og smell to it yet ?


She has a distinct taste, sort of reminds me of turpentine or kerosene, something like that. I don't know what OG tastes like or I don't know that I do.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

It has a great smell but I can't identify what I'm smelling.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

Also, after a big puff and rolling it around in my mouth, maybe not turpentine or kerosene.... but it does taste good.


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> She has a distinct taste, sort of reminds me of turpentine or kerosene, something like that. I don't know what OG tastes like or I don't know that I do.


 ask to smell one next time you are in a club.


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Also, after a big puff and rolling it around in my mouth, maybe not turpentine or kerosene.... but it does taste good.



Lemony fuel, kinda musty danky ?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> ask to smell one next time you are in a club.


I've never seen it in a dispensary except as a clone. 
I'm in the dark with everything I'm growing except for AK47 which I bought a quarter oz of a few years ago and have no memory of its looks or taste.
I had never heard of any of them until I bought them and looked them up. I got lucky.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> Lemony fuel, kinda musty danky ?


I can go with lemony fuel.  

Dank? Describe and explain dank to me, please. When I think dank I think of a basement...phewie....not good. Obviously dank is desired.


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

There are many different strains of OG . Most of them will have Chemdog or San Fernado valley og in the lines as the back bone .

Og's







skywalker, Diablo, Larry King loui 13 , Tahoe , OG kush etc

OG Kush or ‘Original Gangster’ as it’s known in some circles is an extremely potent Indica marijuana strain that comes from the San Fernando Valley in Southern California. Rumour has it the OG Kush strain made its way to California under the name Chemdawg as a first generation clone. As a result it was only been available as a clone until recent years.
The smoke is what makes OG Kush a connoisseur’s choice. The first hit is an earthy, musty flavor with an aftertaste of lemon. Be warned, the instant kick delivered can catch even the hardiest of smokers off guard. Euphoric effects are to be expected with some visuals and a high that lasts anything up to three hours.
If grown correctly OG Kush seeds produce dense highly crystalline buds with visible THC crystals peppering the surface. It’s a popular choice for medicinal users thanks to its high THC content, which has been measured at around 25%.
OG Kush seeds favor an indoors setup preferably using hydroponics. If grown correctly using a SCROG or SOG setup growers can expect to yield between 400-500 grams per square metre. It’s not the biggest yielding strain, however, the quality of the bud more than makes up for it. Average flowering time is 7-8 weeks depending on grow conditions.
Whilst growing outdoors isn’t out of the question growers should take particular care. Plenty of sunlight and almost tropical conditions are required to make it a worthwhile project.
The ‘OG’ in OG Kush might stand for ‘original gangsta’, ‘ocean grown’ or ‘organically grown’, either way it’s a top quality strain that should be handled with care.

http://grow-marijuana.com/strain-reviews/og-kush


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> This was me seeing your cherry pie pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasnt a plane it was TWS and his cherry pie


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I can go with lemony fuel.
> 
> Dank? Describe and explain dank to me, please. When I think dank I think of a basement...phewie....not good. Obviously dank is desired.


 A basement might be a close description. Earthy Musty Dank....


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

With a hint of fuel and Lemon pledge...


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

CP smells a lot fresher than most basements, we'll see how she is at the BBQ.


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

Didn't you have a bubba ? it should smell Dank.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a Bubba Platinum ...curing, just popped her open and took a whiff, dank and fuelee....
Bubba Kush, harvesting 2morrow, very dank.


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

More on Og's

https://www.rollitup.org/t/og-kush-it-is-sativa.321461/#post-4032092

Stolen from cannabisculture, thanks DDB


OG Kush:

"In late '93 John from Grass Valley Ca. got the Chem Dog cut. He shared it with me, Jerry(cowboy) from Dibble Creek Ca. and Harold(Putz) from Sunset Beach Ca. Putz had a male he called the secret ingredient. It was a cross of Lemon Thai and an Old World Paki Kush. Putz bred the secret ingredient to the Chem Dog. The buds that came out of this cross were going around So. L.A. county in '95. Someone told Putz that Kush must be so good because it was mountain grown. Putz laughed and told him "this Kush is Ocean Grown Kush bro". The tag stuck and it became known as OG Kush. In the spring of '96 Putz married a girl from New Zealand. Before moving there he sent cuts of his OG to me and Bob(beans) in Salinas Ca. He gave all his P1 stock and all the remaining seed he had to ****(mad dog) from Downey Ca. In late '96 **** sold some seed to some guys in the Valley. That's where the San Fernando Valley cut of OG comes from. It's like the Original only more sat in pheno type. **** sold a cut of the original to a guy in Orange county and that cut is called Larry today. It's still around Orange county. **** sent one other cut of the original OG to a breeder in Europe. As far as I know he never let anyone else have it.
Jerry bred his Chem Dog cut to a Humboldt county indica boy. This was the beginning of his cubing proccess. At BX3 he got a pheno that had all the smell, taste and kick of the Chem Dog, but in a pure indica pheno. Jerry gave this plant to Bob. It became known as the West Coast Dog.
Bob bred this plant to my Old World Kush male. He took a male from that cross and bred it to the OG cut Putz had sent him. This is what made the original Bubba Kush."

Lineage:ChemDawg x [ Lemon Thai x Old World Paki Kush]

Info on the differnt kutz of OG Kush:

Tahoe= cut brough into the community by Swerve. The grower that Swerve got it from had sourced the cut in the Lake Tahoe area in the 90's.

-Larry= The Orange County Larry cut that is availble in the medical scene came from the same Orange County crew that the H.A O.G Kush came from

-SFV= There are a million O.G cuts grown in the S.F.V, however the cut that goes by this name on these forums and in medical disp. came from forum member Swerve

-Ghost= This cut came from ORGNKID, ORGNKID had sold a O.G cut to a Overgrow forum member named "Ghost" who further distributed the cut.

-Tripple OG= This cut came from ORGNKID. This cut is A.K.A Triple X/XXX O.G Kush. Triple O.G was popularly sold to medical patients by the now defunct C.A.L.M disp. of Malibu.

-Abusive= This cut was brought into the community by an overgrow member named "Abusive", believe it or not Abusive claimed to have got the cut through the rapper Snoop Dogg.

-SAC#2= Cut brought into the scene by forum member O.Gkushman, O.Gkushman got the cut from DJ Muggs.

-P.R OG A.K.A Private Reserve O.G= Another O.G cut that ORGNKID brought into the scene. The cut was sold to Med patients as Private Reserve O.G through the now defunct C.A.L.M disp. of Malibu.

-Apothecary = O.G cut brought into the scene by the apothecary seed co's Brett. Brett got it from a high profile Medical MJ activist in L.A back in 1999

-Diablo= This = cut came from the R.D.C disp. In the San Fernando Valley

-Raskal's OG= Another cut sourced in the San Fernando Valley. Cut was bought for several thousand dollers from ******* ***** members by a friends of forum member OGraskal

-HA OG= Cut came from an commercial H.A room in Orange County, grown by the same crew that brought the Orange County Larry cut into the medical Disp.

-Poison OG=Cut came from O.Gkushman, he grew it from seed found in a pound of O.G back in &#8216;96

-SAC#1 & #3= #1 came from G-Thumb in the San Fernando Valley, #3 came from San Fernando Valley but is very popular in Santa Barbara and sometimes goes by the name &#8220;Purple O.G Kush&#8221;, the cut was brought into the scene by the owner of the now defunct Hortipharm in Santa Barbara


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 18, 2014)

My bubba kush smells up the whole house if I leave the dinning room window open. I can smell her at the front door and she is in the back on side of house.. I so hope the neighbor kids don't smell it, course they are high all the time so they prob, will think it is what they are smoking.. 

Just put three seeds of White Widow x berry bomb haze on the heat mat today.. Should be a cool plant..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Forgot to add, I have been checking bubba every day for bud worms, have not seen one, I wondering if they are a summer insect and now that temps are cooler and days shorter are the bud worms going to sleep?.

With the master Kush I was treating all the time for bud worms in the summer..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 18, 2014)

Finished a small trim sesh. Everything is so sticky now that I havee been giving the planys ewc teas at least twice a week. i should have been doing this from the jump.

@ruby fruit strawberry blue. My wife even said it smells so different that it is a strange/foreign smell. Never smelled weed like this in my life. And I have been smelling weed since I was born lol.

Made some butter also. Used a half p of quality trim and baby nugs.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

@TWS, that is the third version of the story I have read. I added it to my Cannapedia 

I love Canna lore!

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## hexthat (Oct 18, 2014)

3D
 

lary x 3d
    

Fake OG



@TWS Larry cut of OG is my fav, but Fake Og ( F.O.G. OG) is pretty good.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finished a small trim sesh. Everything is so sticky now that I havee been giving the planys ewc teas at least twice a week. i should have been doing this from the jump.
> 
> @ruby fruit strawberry blue. My wife even said it smells so different that it is a strange/foreign smell. Never smelled weed like this in my life. And I have been smelling weed since I was born lol.
> View attachment 3276289
> Made some butter also. Used a half p of quality trim and baby nugs.View attachment 3276291


Fresno, that is butter in the red plate? 
That Strawberry Blue sounds tastee.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Fresno, that is butterin the red plate?
> That Strawberry Blue sounds tastee.


Yeah. Fresh out the pot. Still needs to settle and cool. Gonna make some delicious treats out of it. Good for back pain. Or pains in general. I'm gonna taste the SB right now. I'll do a report after......if I can remember lol


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah. Fresh out the pot. Still needs to settle and cool. Gonna make some delicious treats out of it. Good for back pain. Or pains in general. I'm gonna taste the SB right now. I'll do a report after......if I can remember lol


Its so shiny and green and square, good job.


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @TWS, that is the third version of the story I have read. I added it to my Cannapedia
> 
> I love Canna lore!
> 
> ...



That is the one I tend to believe > most of them are just the same cut from a different person/area besides the back crosses. I how ever don't believe Swerve is responsible for the true Tahoe and SFV.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finished a small trim sesh. Everything is so sticky now that I havee been giving the planys ewc teas at least twice a week. i should have been doing this from the jump.
> 
> @ruby fruit strawberry blue. My wife even said it smells so different that it is a strange/foreign smell. Never smelled weed like this in my life. And I have been smelling weed since I was born lol.
> View attachment 3276289
> Made some butter also. Used a half p of quality trim and baby nugs.View attachment 3276291


I have heard the smell.reports on the SB even the strong smell of them before they flower and I can smell a really different smell on mine and its only just starting to take off from seedling stage.


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

hexthat said:


> 3D
> View attachment 3276290 View attachment 3276298
> 
> lary x 3d
> ...




I love Og's. My favorite besides real diesel and skywalker tends to be my favorite. I have the Diablo , skywalker , Loui , Woodie and what I believe might be the real SFV . I just put a mom SFV outside to flower and she smells just like it at 2 weeks in . I think when I strain down I will be happy with just the SFV , Skywalker , and Woody.
My son found a Vulgar OG bag seed we will have to check out one day.

Your plants are nice and look to yield well . Og's yield better outdoors.


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finished a small trim sesh. Everything is so sticky now that I havee been giving the planys ewc teas at least twice a week. i should have been doing this from the jump.
> 
> @ruby fruit strawberry blue. My wife even said it smells so different that it is a strange/foreign smell. Never smelled weed like this in my life. And I have been smelling weed since I was born lol.
> View attachment 3276289
> Made some butter also. Used a half p of quality trim and baby nugs.View attachment 3276291



I was supposed to make some butter today but the spirit never moved me today. In fact besides feeding I just smoked weed and was on RIU all day .


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Its so shiny and green and square, good job.



It's in a square bowl ? 


If I was an Alien that might sound seductive.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> I was supposed to make some butter today but the spirit never moved me today. In fact besides feeding I just smoked weed and was on RIU all day .


Me, too. A lazy day.


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)

I want a real Chemdog.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 18, 2014)

I want another Ice Berry and I want to grow it better than I did this spring.
That means I'd better start checking out that horrible dispensary in Goshen. Wish I could find their supplier and bypass those jerks.


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 19, 2014)

I smoked a blunt of the strawberry blue. The flavoris outstanding. Tastes like strawberry or raspberry fuel. Real heavy and chokey. With a real heady high. Good for watching late night movies or a wake N bake to get motivated. The buds on this pheno were most def sat-dom . Terrible trim. But totally worth it


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 19, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I smoked a blunt of the strawberry blue. The flavoris outstanding. Tastes like strawberry or raspberry fuel. Real heavy and chokey. With a real heady high. Good for watching late night movies or a wake N bake to get motivated. The buds on this pheno were most def sat-dom . Terrible trim. But totally worth it


Awesome....im actually hoping I get a mostly sativa dom pheno...cheers fres


----------



## Squidbilly (Oct 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> Lemony fuel, kinda musty danky ?


Sounds like a traditional OG. I always thing Lemon and Kerosine/fuel, if not just fuely in the case of the more old school OG's. A lot of the newer OG corsses are amazing(I'm growing alien right now and I'm impressed, haven't smoked her but almost done), but when I think OG i want that lemon, fuel, or combo of both...

You seam to know your OG's, how would you describe an OG...what's makes a good OG for you guys?


----------



## Squidbilly (Oct 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> I want a real Chemdog.


You and me both! Recently had some when I met up with an old friend, it was well over a year old as he's apparently been hoarding/nursing it for quite some time...

What a blast from the past! Even though it was old, it was stored properly and that taste brought me back!


----------



## Squidbilly (Oct 19, 2014)

Sorry to but into the convo, all your guys plants just looked so good and all the OG talk made me excited


----------



## hexthat (Oct 19, 2014)

I have decided this is my last year for breeding male to female. Next time I will be using pollen from a purple diesel that likes to hermie at the end. I have yet to make seeds with a hermie so it should be an experiences. My purple diesel linage is sour diesel x grand daddy purple comes out purple and smelling of diesel, a bit fluffier then I'd like but hopefully that trait wont be dominant.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 19, 2014)

Sunday Funday getting ready for this morning's NFL fantasy football shows, before watching RedZone and checking my fantasy teams' progress. Oh yeah, I'm gonna buck off this pile of CCK from clone and jar it. It has such a pure hash taste you get that gritty, sandy, trichomes on you lips feel when you exhale


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm still trimming the first stalk of Bubba Kush, I harvested the 7 main stalks and left the lessor stalks to finally see some sun and to see what happens. Never harvested part of a plant but Bubba was screaming for me to do this. Another learning experience for me.
Here is a partially trimmed BK.
Guess how much this one stalk weighs, wet?  13.85ozs.


----------



## crossfade69 (Oct 19, 2014)

TWS said:


> I want a real Chemdog.


TWS dinafem has a great chemdog i ran three beanes two were meh and one was super dank had it all smell taste high really good tested at 25%!My mom of her was girddled by rats i am running six inside right now to find her again.They have the best closesest version,i have the crosses i made chemcon and chem wreck and all are good.Where did you get the woody og you have some nice ogs,i just got the bty og and i am cloneing the shit out of it.I was on a thread and orginkid popped on and said og stands for original kush so the debate goes on you have steve tuck saying it stands for overgrow kush,then you haveocean grown ,overgrown,original gangster,ogeeeee is what you say when you smoke it so who knows,i love me some og though.


----------



## kDude (Oct 19, 2014)

impressive bud s'manta (hell, everyone )
amazed how you do that OD without losing it all to rot. love these big cola's, but i know they'd just be a heartbreak here.

think my biggest is like 3-4" (dry) and i even lost a lot of them


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2014)

crossfade69 said:


> TWS dinafem has a great chemdog i ran three beanes two were meh and one was super dank had it all smell taste high really good tested at 25%!My mom of her was girddled by rats i am running six inside right now to find her again.They have the best closesest version,i have the crosses i made chemcon and chem wreck and all are good.Where did you get the woody og you have some nice ogs,i just got the bty og and i am cloneing the shit out of it.I was on a thread and orginkid popped on and said og stands for original kush so the debate goes on you have steve tuck saying it stands for overgrow kush,then you haveocean grown ,overgrown,original gangster,ogeeeee is what you say when you smoke it so who knows,i love me some og though.



I might try dina fem . Bongpuller had a Chem 4 that was great. We got our Woody from a bag seed. I can bring ya a piece. Progressive options has it too.

I think your version of why/how OG is the best one yet !


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2014)

Since no one liked my Neil Diamond post.

Miss ya KMK !


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 19, 2014)

@S'Manta here is the butter after its cooled and settled.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @S'Manta here is the butter after its cooled and settled.
> View attachment 3276776


Butter? What butter.....??¿
They're gorgeous and I am 100% hetero


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 19, 2014)

nuther update

disappointed hard in the Med that was is the 5 gallon. the trichs/feel/look of the buds were exactly like its larger friend, but the nugs waifed out. only 2.5 oz from a pant that i was sure would give at least qp, and probably closer to 6oz. I'm not so sure it would have thickened up no matter how long I left it. Granted it was the one that had most of the main stalk removed by the rippers at 2 weeks flowering....but it looked so good. 
On the left is most of the larger med ~14oz left in there, right is the 2.5 oz from the smaller med. @Garden Boss Landshark is great, i'm not fan of Jimmy Buffet, but his beer is excellent when you need something lighter but still want flavor. 






Couple of the colas all trimmed up











The midgets






SPed!
















My soil mix... this is for the indoor this winter, but i use it for everything


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 19, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @S'Manta here is the butter after its cooled and settled.
> View attachment 3276776


Pic of the year


----------



## fumble (Oct 19, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> well if you're hinting for clones... i wont be at the bbq but id ship you a couple at my expense for schooling me on oil/butter. i got friends/family breaking down my door for more now that they got a taste of the real deal.


haha...awesome...I will give you some more recipes when you are ready...or when I get back home lol


----------



## fumble (Oct 19, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> nuther update
> 
> disappointed hard in the Med that was is the 5 gallon. the trichs/feel/look of the buds were exactly like its larger friend, but the nugs waifed out. only 2.5 oz from a pant that i was sure would give at least qp, and probably closer to 6oz. I'm not so sure it would have thickened up no matter how long I left it. Granted it was the one that had most of the main stalk removed by the rippers at 2 weeks flowering....but it looked so good.
> On the left is most of the larger med ~14oz left in there, right is the 2.5 oz from the smaller med. @Garden Boss Landshark is great, i'm not fan of Jimmy Buffet, but his beer is excellent when you need something lighter but still want flavor.
> ...


Right on Cannabidude  might not be what you were hoping for but it is beautiful. That Sped is looking fantastic as well.


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @S'Manta here is the butter after its cooled and settled.
> View attachment 3276776



That's cheating frez !  freaky chicks with Red hair.


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Butter? What butter.....??¿
> They're gorgeous and I am 100% hetero



Are you available ?


----------



## fumble (Oct 19, 2014)

TWS said:


>


right there with you on that TWS!


----------



## fumble (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome my grandson to the world  Little Silas weighed 8.6 lbs and 20.5 inches long  my little bean


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2014)

Sup Silas


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2014)

@TWS - This one always gives me goosebumps:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 19, 2014)

Found these cool printed privacy screens surfing aroung the net. Pretty sweet.
http://www.fencescreen.com/PrintingLanding.aspx


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2014)

My Mom had Neil Diamonds Hot August Night live album. I loved Brother Loves Traveling Salvation show. I found this amazing rendition on Youtube. Johnny Cash's Show - they talk and sing a little before Neil performs. Great look at some of the early '70s music scene 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @TWS - This one always gives me goosebumps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks MO ! He's a fave. Don't tell anybody though.

Same here ,my parents played his ablums.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2014)

One more - classic!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> My Mom had Neil Diamonds Hot August Night live album. I loved Brother Loves Traveling Salvation show. I found this amazing rendition on Youtube. Johnny Cash's Show - they talk and sing a little before Neil performs. Great look at some of the early '70s music scene
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhhh yes sir.


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> One more - classic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ahhh man.... I was in love with her.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

fumble said:


> Welcome my grandson to the world  Little Silas weighed 8.6 lbs and 20.5 inches long  my little bean


Oh what a beautiful baby..... I love babies....enjoy your precious gift, Silas.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 19, 2014)

fumble said:


> Welcome my grandson to the world  Little Silas weighed 8.6 lbs and 20.5 inches long  my little bean


wHAT!?! i didnt know i could do baby pics... anyhow congrats, he is very handsome.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Oh what a *beautiful* baby..... I love babies....enjoy your precious gift, Silas.


girls are beautiful...boys are awesome...


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 19, 2014)

Got rid of a lb a qp of the master an purple elephant too.


Purple elephant, the smell on this one is amazing,sweet desile with a hint of kush. Not sure on the genetics on it tho got it off a buddy.


Berry delite. Came out nice an shiny smells kushy/skunky with a slight berry scent. Everyone loving this one they say it's "kill"


Master Kush.. earthy kush smell. Had this strain for cpl years i loved the high.



An the ones im noy happy with. This plant gave me the most issues an worst product . "Thin mint sativa" got it off a buddy never herd of it but gave er a shot cause he said "she should yeild big outside" my fault for listing lol.



Cut these down last night.. its my Willie Wonka I got off a buddy bout 4yrs back she grows funky (to me at least ) but i loved the smoke an flavor. An everyone ask for her by name.. so had to keep er.. gots a really good 50/50 mix in my opion.. good earthy an fruity taste to er.. dont kno nothing bout er like I said got it off a buddy yrs back an since hes been MIA.. 


Heres a indoor pic batch of er.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> girls are beautiful...boys are awesome...


I had/have a boy, he was/is beautiful. Silas has beautiful skin and fat cheeks....he's beautiful/handsome and very precious.....and our fumble is a grandma....congratulations, grammie.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 19, 2014)

Pics of her out side (willy)
Flushed an ready to go down.. jus a slow process being solo an sober.. but the $ motavates me.. i got local despinarys jus awaitin on me 




Green House is lookin sad an empty tho


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I had/have a boy, he was/is beautiful. Silas has beautiful skin and fat cheeks....he's beautiful/handsome and very precious.....and our fumble is a grandma....congratulations, grammie.


this is very momly thing to say. I concede to your ineffable wisdom.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> this is very momly thing to say. I concede to your ineffable wisdom.


I'm Italian, we're sentimental and for me a new family member is a beautiful event.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

@TWS .... I think you're going to love tasting my Platinum Bubba. It tastes like fuel and leather cleaner.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you.. My car gets 40mpg but that is still a long drive from So. Cal.



I want the skunk plant my neighbor grew in 1980 in Clackamas, Oregon..


FresnoFarmer said:


> No clones of her. But the buds are only dime sized. You could come up and take some cuts if you'd like (;


----------



## fumble (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone  I am proud to say the least. He looks just like his daddy did. Having a hard time letting mom and dad hold him...I don't want to let him go lol


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

fumble said:


> Thanks everyone  I am proud to say the least. He looks just like his daddy did. Having a hard time letting mom and dad hold him...I don't want to let him go lol


Lol......wallow in baby love. I would.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

I've been trimming Bubba Kush and my long hair is sticking to my arms from BK's sap. I have leaves sticking to me and my hands feel like I've dunked them in molasses. My arms are exhausted from holding up the heavy stalks and I still have 4 stalks to do. I hate trimming.
I'm taking a big break.
@Mohican .. thanks for that strange, old Helen Reddy song. I forgot my arms were tired while it was playing.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Sprouted 12 seeds on or about August 25th.. This is the first one so show its sex, Blue Dream Moonbeam # 11.. Looking at the the plant today and I can see the white hair coming out of the female flower clear as day!! yes lets hope most are females


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 19, 2014)

There is nothing more amazing then watching a new born baby. I have two friends who both had their first child a year ago, it is so much fun to watch them grow up and change via FB. they watching everything you do and they learn stuff so so quick. 

Congrats! 




fumble said:


> Thanks everyone  I am proud to say the least. He looks just like his daddy did. Having a hard time letting mom and dad hold him...I don't want to let him go lol


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Sprouted 12 seeds on or about August 25th.. This is the first one so show its sex, Blue Dream Moonbeam # 11.. Looking at the the plant today and I can see the white hair coming out of the female flower clear as day!! yes lets hope most are females
> 
> View attachment 3277049


I find the thought of year around growing, tiring. I am planning my getaway to reward myself for living like a total recluse all summer.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 19, 2014)

girlscoutcookies 





@fumble.... congratulations!!!


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

They're beautiful, sunshine. How is the potentcy?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 19, 2014)

My wife's rack is great. Yes, I know lol.

The Bahia blackhead in the ground has reached the roof once again lol. I tied down the two main tops and the side branches exploded lol. She's a beast.This plant won't finish until jAnuary. I will push her until the death. I still could use the buds for concentrates/cannabutter.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

No, not mine. My bff's daughter's rack.
She likes to flaunt them.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3277135
> No, not mine. My bff's daughters rack.
> She likes to flaunt them.


nice. She should be proud of them. Where's yours?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> nice. She should be proud of them. Where's yours?


Big sigh......I don't have enough for a rack.....I have rack envy.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3277135
> No, not mine. My bff's daughters rack.
> She likes to flaunt them.


Gota love a nice rack! An appropriate since its save the boobys month aka brest cancer awareness month..


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 19, 2014)

This forum jus keeps gets better n better lol..


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3277145


Ruby, is that your rack? You need a 'mansier' or a 'bro'. (A man bra).


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

You need a wax, too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 19, 2014)

No this is my rack .....


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 19, 2014)

That looks like a goiter not a rack.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey Sam as soon as you've got'en you scissors broken in, we've got a rack for you.....
P.S. When are you coming home fumble?..


----------



## doublejj (Oct 19, 2014)

fumble said:


> Welcome my grandson to the world  Little Silas weighed 8.6 lbs and 20.5 inches long  my little bean


That is a beautiful sight congratulations fumble!...alright who's cutting onions?...


----------



## fumble (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks Jj  I am coming home on the 4th


----------



## doublejj (Oct 19, 2014)

fumble said:


> Thanks Jj  I am coming home on the 4th


Come home safely...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 19, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> This forum jus keeps gets better n better lol..


Its the only forum for me ...I visit other ones but theres always some dickhead arguing or big noting themselves...right TWS


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 19, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> They're beautiful, sunshine. How is the potentcy?


Thank you Sam the girlscoutcookies is strong sedative..When I take huge bong rips sometimes I get this tingling feeling in my brain...it's very dense like the cherry pie..smells like hashy purple pie...I can definitely smell the cherry pie in it... it's very sticky.. those were a few early heads I chopped ..I couldn't stand to buy weed anymore! The plant will be taken down in a week or so?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow, and I thought I was done with my therapist... Leaving him a voice mail now  



QUOTE="mr sunshine, post: 10983656, member: 622303"]girlscoutcookiesView attachment 3277065





@fumble.... congratulations!!![/QUOTE]


ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3277145


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I find the thought of year around growing, tiring. I am planning my getaway to reward myself for living like a total recluse all summer.


Growing plants is my therapy. I don't find it work but more of a thing I do that keeps me sane. I am so thankful for my grandma who I use to garden with as a kid.. She passed away August 19th.. I know how lucky I am to have grandparents who loved me and have so many great memories with them.. 

I have to admit a trip to Hawaii would be cool, I have kicked around the idea of loading up the motor home and heading to the BBQ in December.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Growing plants is my therapy. I don't find it work but more of a thing I do that keeps me sane. I am so thankful for my grandma who I use to garden with as a kid.. She passed away August 19th.. I know how lucky I am to have grandparents who loved me and have so many great memories with them..
> 
> I have to admit a trip to Hawaii would be cool, I have kicked around the idea of loading up the motor home and heading to the BBQ in December.


Im.at my happiest in the garden....my chillis tomatoes and all else ive got going give me something to do that calms and de stresses me ...nothing better than tending to the garden while having my morning cuppa and bong


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Im.at my happiest in the garden....my chillis tomatoes and all else ive got going give me something to do that calms and de stresses me ...nothing better than tending to the garden while having my morning cuppa and bong


I REALLY do love my gardening


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3277252
> I REALLY do love my gardening



Sorry sir .but I had to refrain.


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Its the only forum for me ...I visit other ones but theres always some dickhead arguing or big noting themselves...right TWS



Did I do something out of line ?


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I've been trimming Bubba Kush and my long hair is sticking to my arms from BK's sap. I have leaves sticking to me and my hands feel like I've dunked them in molasses. My arms are exhausted from holding up the heavy stalks and I still have 4 stalks to do. I hate trimming.
> I'm taking a big break.
> @Mohican .. thanks for that strange, old Helen Reddy song. I forgot my arms were tired while it was playing.





FLkeys1 said:


> Sprouted 12 seeds on or about August 25th.. This is the first one so show its sex, Blue Dream Moonbeam # 11.. Looking at the the plant today and I can see the white hair coming out of the female flower clear as day!! yes lets hope most are females
> 
> View attachment 3277049




What is wrong with my train of thought ?


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3277135
> No, not mine. My bff's daughter's rack.
> She likes to flaunt them.



Well damn.... flaunting someones elses breastess....


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> They're beautiful, sunshine. How is the potentcy?



Is he showing his rack too ?


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2014)

View attachment 3276889

Purple elephant, the smell on this one is amazing,sweet desile with a hint of kush. Not sure on the genetics on it tho got it off a buddy.
View attachment 3276890

Berry delite. Came out nice an shiny smells kushy/skunky with a slight berry scent. Everyone loving this one they say it's "kill"
View attachment 3276895

Master Kush.. earthy kush smell. Had this strain for cpl years i loved the high.
View attachment 3276899
View attachment 3276898

An the ones im noy happy with. This plant gave me the most issues an worst product . "Thin mint sativa" got it off a buddy never herd of it but gave er a shot cause he said "she should yeild big outside" my fault for listing lol.
View attachment 3276902
View attachment 3276903

Cut these down last night.. its my Willie Wonka I got off a buddy bout 4yrs back she grows funky (to me at least ) but i loved the smoke an flavor. An everyone ask for her by name.. so had to keep er.. gots a really good 50/50 mix in my opion.. good earthy an fruity taste to er.. dont kno nothing bout er like I said got it off a buddy yrs back an since hes been MIA..
View attachment 3276904

Heres a indoor pic batch of er.
View attachment 3276905View attachment 3276907[/QUOTE]


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> Did I do something out of line ?


Ur mate fangule did


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3277252
> I REALLY do love my gardening


I love gardening, too, on my terms. Growing pot is fun, rewarding and stressful. I've felt tied down and when I did leave for a couple of days I was nervous about my plants. If someone takes a few roses from my garden, no big deal.... A few tops of my mmj plants and I'd turn into a psychopathic murderer. Lol... but, I'll do it all over again, next year.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Hey Sam as soon as you've got'en you scissors broken in, we've got a rack for you.....
> P.S. When are you coming home fumble?..
> View attachment 3277174


I saw that and thank you for the freaking clever idea. 
I'm still stinging from @treemansbuds not asking me to help him trim....he knows I'm really good at it, too   jkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjk.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I love gardening, too, on my terms. Growing pot is fun, rewarding and stressful. I've felt tied down and when I did leave for a couple of days I was nervous about my plants. If someone takes a few roses from my garden, no big deal.... A few tops of my mmj plants and I'd turn into a psychopathic murderer. Lol... but, I'll do it all over again, next year.


Im putting my money on you doing half the plants but in bigger pots say 100 gallon.CP, AK, PUrkle.....mmm wat else


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

No Cherry Pie.... and add Ice Berry and the dankiest, stickiest and strongest strain and we'll be good to go.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> No Cherry Pie.... and add Ice Berry and the dankiest, stickiest and strongest strain and we'll be good to go.


I forgot your ice berry that sounds nice....CP no good or just couldnt get the original ?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I forgot your ice berry that sounds nice....CP no good or just couldnt get the original ?


My CP lacks a kick....this is not the jj clone.


----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm sticky
... and I stink...
But ALL in such a GOOD GOOD way...

xxmissxx


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> I'm sticky
> ... and I stink...
> But ALL in such a GOOD GOOD way...
> 
> xxmissxx


 I'll look for the xxmissxx strain.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> I'm sticky
> ... and I stink...
> But ALL in such a GOOD GOOD way...
> 
> xxmissxx


these words however innocent just made my blood go to a certain body part......do we have photos of what it is that is making you stink xxmissxx


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> these words however innocent just made my blood go to a certain body part......do we have photos of what it is that is making you stink xxmissxx


I smell like Bubba Kush..... Because I'm trimming her.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

Ewwww....... earwigs, 2 of them in my trim box. From Bubba Kush.... 

I have 1 more stalk to go .. :-!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 20, 2014)

I totally understand.. When we went to Sedona I was so concerned we would come home and find all my plants gone . It did help to have a friend come by to water the ones in pots so least I knew all was still okay.

One event with our jeep club that required we be gone for the weekend I took my clones with me in the motor home since they could not go the weekend with out water.. 

So, yes I do feel tied down 




QUOTE="S'Manta, post: 10984403, member: 875178"]I love gardening, too, on my terms. Growing pot is fun, rewarding and stressful. I've felt tied down and when I did leave for a couple of days I was nervous about my plants. If someone takes a few roses from my garden, no big deal.... A few tops of my mmj plants and I'd turn into a psychopathic murderer. Lol... but, I'll do it all over again, next year. [/QUOTE]


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

What is the percentage of weight loss from wet to dry? If my Bubba weighs 4 lbs wet, will I get 2 lbs of dried product?
I'm done with my first rough trim.
   

Edited to add, it is between 60% - 75% less product, dry. I just read that.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Did anyone ever find out what happen to @757growin ??


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 20, 2014)

I was thinking I read somewhere it was 75%







S'Manta said:


> What is the percentage of weight loss from wet to dry? If my Bubba weighs 4 lbs wet, will I get 2 lbs of dried product?
> I'm done with my first rough trim.
> 
> 
> Edited to add, it is between 60% - 75% less product, dry. I just read that.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Did anyone ever find out what happen to @757growin ??


I sent him a PM asking him how's it going, & he sent me a picture of Lama's back...??


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I sent him a PM asking him how's it going, & he sent me a picture of Lama's back...??



Strange, maybe he raising lamas?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

Or was it the Dali Lama?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

This only inadvertently has anything to do with growing..... My hay guy was out of town, I had enough hay for this morning so I called him this morning to see if he was coming today or tomorrow ... Which would mean I'd have to get a bale today on my own...wah wah wah...and he said he'll be here by noon. Gotta put some chairs in front of AK47 to try and hide her, again, for the last time...ever. 
That's it.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Or was it the Dali Lama?




Or was it a pic. Of a Lamas back??


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> This only inadvertently has anything to do with growing..... My hay guy was out of town, I had enough hay for this morning so I called him this morning to see if he was coming today or tomorrow ... Which would mean I'd have to get a bale today on my own...wah wah wah...and he said he'll be here by noon. Gotta put some chairs in front of AK47 to try and hide her, again, for the last time...ever.
> That's it.


It's a big relief knowing everything is out of the ground, that's for certain. I can't wait... My agent Orange is going to run into November though 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> It's a big relief knowing everything is out of the ground, that's for certain. I can't wait... My agent Orange is going to run into November though
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I have 3 to go. They should all be done by the second week of Nov.... that means, PUrkle..


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 20, 2014)

fumble said:


> got the rest of the greenhouse up on Tuesday...just in time for the rain  In the beds where the Sour Hawaiins were and the bed in back left, there are now veggies. My SCROG table will be used as the trellis for my sugar snap peas. There are also soy beans, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, spinach, Nevada lettuce, shelling peas and rainbow colored carrots - if they don't get eaten like my last batch. I think it was birds though so I should be good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mamadude and Cougars huh? I like your style


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 20, 2014)

@fumble dude! The greenhouse looks Fucking sweet! Also I'm going to need some of those edibles! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 20, 2014)

It's a good day. Two of my three White Widow x Berry Bomb haze have sprouted.. Thinking I might do a small indoor grow setup for these.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> girlscoutcookiesView attachment 3277065
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, I hope mine finish soon. I think a week left.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Bubba Kush really showing the purple.. Nov. 5 will be 8 weeks in flower. Today lot of cloudy trichomes but still a lot of clear ones.. Wait for it!!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 20, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Sprouted 12 seeds on or about August 25th.. This is the first one so show its sex, Blue Dream Moonbeam # 11.. Looking at the the plant today and I can see the white hair coming out of the female flower clear as day!! yes lets hope most are females
> 
> View attachment 3277049


Found two males today, chop chop.. One of the Jilly beans looks like a male, I plan to keep it for pollen.. It has awesome structure.

I think I will cross the Blue Dream female with the Purple Jilly Bean male..


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 20, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Found two males today, chop chop.. One of the Jilly beans looks like a male, I plant to keep it for pollen.. It has awesome structure.
> 
> I think I will cross the Blue Dream female with the Purple Jilly Bean male..


"Jilly Dream" has a ring to it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 20, 2014)

@S'Manta do you have spider mites? I saw some webbing from leaf to leaf on some your top buds. I have the same light webbing going on but can't see any visible mites .


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @S'Manta do you have spider mites? I saw some webbing from leaf to leaf on some your top buds. I have the same light webbing going on but can't see any visible mites .


No, but I have had lots of little spiders.. Some I've brought into the house along with two earwigs.
What evidence would a spider mite leave? Any webbing on my plants has a spider, too. I've watched everyone and left their webs alone because I think spiders are beneficial. ???


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> No, but I have had lots of little spiders.. Some I've brought into the house along with two earwigs.
> What evidence would a spider mite leave? Any webbing on my plants has a spider, too. I've watched everyone and left their webs alone because I think spiders are beneficial. ???


If u have spider mites sam they are only just visible to your eye...look under the leaves and if you see any little black spots moving slightly u have mites...they generally leave white dots on the top of the leaves because they suck the leaves from underneath.You can also get a piece of paper and shake some of your plant onto it and then u can see the mites easier as well.These sort of spider mites are not beneficial to your plant.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

I just went out and looked with my scope and I see nothing moving and no white spots or black spots. I will keep my eyes more open if that's possible.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I just went out and looked with my scope and I see nothing moving and no white spots or black spots. I will keep my eyes more open if that's possible.


Yep they generally live under the leaves themselves but your buds all seem healthy...ive seen mites hit a plant and wat should have been heavy hard nugs ended up being spindly fluffy nugs thats yielded 10% of what posdubly could have yielded


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2014)

I chopped this LA Con last night. It was full of ants and spiders and a giant caterpillar. 





I put the tray outside last night and will finish the seed harvest outside.

She is full of beautiful seeds!


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

I have been watching like a hawk for anything and everything. I see no distress with any of my last 3 or any that I've harvested. 
Thanks for the heads up, Fresno.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep they generally live under the leaves themselves but your buds all seem healthy...ive seen mites hit a plant and wat should have been heavy hard nugs ended up being spindly fluffy nugs thats yielded 10% of what posdubly could have yielded


When u chat to jj and nuggs etc they will teach you more about mites theres more than one variety but I basically have to deal with the two spotted mites each season cos its so dry where I am


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 20, 2014)

Usually when I see spider webs they are woven in a pattern. Spidermites make a mess at the nodes and tops of the plant. They start by webbing(thinly) from leaf to leaf.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Purple Jilly Bean, pretty sure its a male.. Its no longer under a light so it should be more evident soon.
It does not look like a male since it is short and stocky but sure has what look like male balls..


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

I've had spider mites on something years ago. The webs on my girls are from spiders about the size of a dime. I've been watching them and will continue to the end.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 20, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> "Jilly Dream" has a ring to it.



I like the sound of that.. 

Jilly Dream


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

I must say...everything I've grown has taken longer to mature than they said, probably my microclimate. 
My test bud of AK47 is going to be tested in the morning. That is some stinky mmj.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 20, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I love gardening, too, on my terms. Growing pot is fun, rewarding and stressful. I've felt tied down and when I did leave for a couple of days I was nervous about my plants. If someone takes a few roses from my garden, no big deal.... A few tops of my mmj plants and I'd turn into a psychopathic murderer. Lol... but, I'll do it all over again, next year.


Until recently my gardening took up most of my free time, but since my new 4.5 month son I have to sneak off during naps. I do find the little time I get now really helps keep the brain healthy. Very zen.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 20, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Until recently my gardening took up most of my free time, but since my new 4.5 month son I have to sneak off during naps. I do find the little time I get now really helps keep the brain healthy. Very zen.


As soon as my son could walk, 7 months old, he and I would garden....I'd garden and either chase after him or keep him from eating dirt. When he was two, we grew cantaloupe, watermelons, carrots and tomatoes.....he was amazed watching them grow. 
You have a lot of fun ahead....enjoy it.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 20, 2014)

No, I think the powers that be say it is shorter then it is so people buy their seeds and clones.. Just like people who put a lot of stem in what they sell to make more $$$ 

;-(




S'Manta said:


> I must say...everything I've grown has taken longer to mature than they said, probably my microclimate.
> My test bud of AK47 is going to be tested in the morning. That is some stinky mmj.


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2014)

I have never had a strain finish in the breeders time line even in hydro and I start counting flowering when I can see noticeable bud sites.They probably figure 50% cloudy ? Most 8 week strains I figure run 9-10 weeks and that's counting about a week after the flip.


----------



## fumble (Oct 20, 2014)

Carmarelo said:


> @fumble dude! The greenhouse looks Fucking sweet! Also I'm going to need some of those edibles! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks Woot! much appreciated....I am sure we can work something out 

0419"]Mamadude and Cougars huh? I like your style [/QUOTE]

lol  yes sir. They were looking beautiful when I left them...hoping for the same when I get home. They should be just about done by the time I get home on the 4th.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> I have never had a strain finish in the breeders time line even in hydro and I start counting flowering when I can see noticeable bud sites.They probably figure 50% cloudy ? Most 8 week strains I figure run 9-10 weeks and that's counting about a week after the flip.


aint that the truth were is thier scintific proof we need a real deal scientist doing real research??? but if it was up to you i defenitly take your work as i go threw the same shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2014)

thump easy said:


> aint that the truth were is thier scintific proof we need a real deal scientist doing real research??? but if it was up to you i defenitly take your work as i go threw the same shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its like saying to the wife im only going to the bar to have one drink...it never happens


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 21, 2014)

Ak47 ... Tried my test bud this morning. Its really good, but imo, not quite done. 
It's creeping pot, too. I took a couple, two, hits from my pipe and thought....hmmm...so I took two more and the first two hit me. As I'm typing, it is still creeping.

Edited to add .. If I had to chop it today, it'd be okay. 
It's really good.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> As soon as my son could walk, 7 months old, he and I would garden....I'd garden and either chase after him or keep him from eating dirt. When he was two, we grew cantaloupe, watermelons, carrots and tomatoes.....he was amazed watching them grow.
> You have a lot of fun ahead....enjoy it.


I also have a 6 yr old that gardens with me in the vegetable garden, She wants to help me in the medicine garden, to young for that help. My 4 month old is just to hard to garden with yet, he requires to much attention still when he's awake.


----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 21, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> I also have a 6 yr old that gardens with me in the vegetable garden, She wants to help me in the medicine garden, to young for that help. My 4 month old is just to hard to garden with yet, he requires to much attention still when he's awake.


my 11 year old has helped do the watering and had a go at trimming but then the 3 year old wanted a go "scissors mama scissors" and although he was quite good at it at first he was then banned for getting scissor-happy!.... go play OUTSIDE! mama will do it all herself!... mama don't mind...


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 21, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> I also have a 6 yr old that gardens with me in the vegetable garden, She wants to help me in the medicine garden, to young for that help. My 4 month old is just to hard to garden with yet, he requires to much attention still when he's awake.


Once he becomes mobile...as you know....  
My son thought watching food grow was magic. When the first cantaloupe was ripe and we cut it and ate it he was so excited that he started telling the still growing loupes to hurry up.


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Oct 21, 2014)

So my girls are going on day 5 since being water and their soils still wet. The temps have been cooler but I feel like this is a really long time to not need water again… is this normal? Have they stunted from the temps maybe or do they just use less water in flower?


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Once he becomes mobile...as you know....
> My son thought watching food grow was magic. When the first cantaloupe was ripe and we cut it and ate it he was so excited that he started telling the still growing loupes to hurry up.


Mine loves to go out and pick all the cherry tomatoes, strawberries and sugar snap peas. I haven't had much luck with cantaloupes. Last year only 2 grew off my plant and bugs got em before I realized it. Ate right thru the bottom and hollowed em out.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 21, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Mine loves to go out and pick all the cherry tomatoes, strawberries and sugar snap peas. I haven't had much luck with cantaloupes. Last year only 2 grew off my plant and bugs got em before I realized it. Ate right thru the bottom and hollowed em out.


I told my son not to eat all of the yellow grape tomatoes because they were candy... he didn't like red tomatoes, to this day he still eats them like candy when I take them to him in the summer. 
Gardening makes great memories.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 21, 2014)

Who has grown, harvested and dried Bubba Kush and is it the stickiest mmj on the planet? 
The buds on my plant are fat and dense, I have each stalk hanging in my closet. Everything I've dried so far has dried nicely but the weather has drastically cooled off and I've not tried to dry such huge buds before. 
Should I just leave them alone, they'll dry fine but keep my eye out for .. what??.. mold?


----------



## doubletake (Oct 21, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Im putting my money on you doing half the plants but in bigger pots say 100 gallon.CP, AK, PUrkle.....mmm wat else


Ur ganna be the man if you do 100s out there!


----------



## doubletake (Oct 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> What is the percentage of weight loss from wet to dry? If my Bubba weighs 4 lbs wet, will I get 2 lbs of dried product?
> I'm done with my first rough trim.
> 
> 
> Edited to add, it is between 60% - 75% less product, dry. I just read that.


Usually about 25 percent so a pound, mabey a little more that's still great though! Nice job!


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 21, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Usually about 25 percent so a pound, mabey a little more that's still great though! Nice job!


Thank you, DT. I've been dancing around the house since I weighed her. 
I've put a small fan in my closet, not blowing the buds, that's my job, and will turn it on, periodically. Oh, and keep my hawk eyes wide open for probs.


----------



## hexthat (Oct 21, 2014)

This sativa strain I have called "Blue Kush" has maroon colored stalks on the trichomes. I am 95% sure it is not "Blue Kush". Smells like fruit-nutty, and the smoke gets me high.


Pics are 300x


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 21, 2014)

I know I just posted pic. Of my Bubb Kush but I took this pic. This morning while it was super foggy and everything was dripping wet.. The color just looked cool


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 21, 2014)

So I got a couple of seeds from a friend, says he grew a G13 and had some seeds off of it. Anyone ever grown this strain?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> my 11 year old has helped do the watering and had a go at trimming but then the 3 year old wanted a go "scissors mama scissors" and although he was quite good at it at first he was then banned for getting scissor-happy!.... go play OUTSIDE! mama will do it all herself!... mama don't mind...


Love the gardening stories...my eldest daughter always asks me hows "betsy" going ...she knows that is one weed im really careful not to forget to water.God bless my daughter 17 yrs old and autistic....she tells me quite often that when shes 18 she wants some betsy made into toffee so she can have some medicine that she knows will calm her when she feels like she is going to have a meltdown.I miss her when I talk about her and im away working..shes a very special girl.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 21, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Love the gardening stories...my eldest daughter always asks me hows "betsy" going ...she knows that is one weed im really careful not to forget to water.God bless my daughter 17 yrs old and autistic....she tells me quite often that when shes 18 she wants some betsy made into toffee so she can have some medicine that she knows will calm her when she feels like she is going to have a meltdown.I miss her when I talk about her and im away working..shes a very special girl.


Maybe fumble has a recipe for toffee.
How sweet she sounds, Ruby. I love our gardening with children stories.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Maybe fumble has a recipe for toffee.
> How sweet she sounds, Ruby. I love our gardening with children stories.


Well if the wonder woman comes thru ill ask fumble if she wouldnt mind sharing


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey, @ruby fruit .... I'm over here, now.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 21, 2014)

@ruby fruit ... 

Ruby Fruit Jungle
by Rita Mae Brown

I keep meaning to ask you if this is where you got your moniker? 
Who's the tranny now?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Hey, @ruby fruit .... I'm over here, now.


Your a hard woman to keep stalking...I mean keep track off


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> @ruby fruit ...
> 
> Ruby Fruit Jungle
> by Rita Mae Brown
> ...


That moniker is one of 2 pet names me and the wife started calling each other when we were younger ....the one I chose for her is f####r...have fun working that one out


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2014)

We should bounce on over to the strain review forums...theres some nasty pieces there we could cause hella trouble


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 21, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> So I got a couple of seeds from a friend, says he grew a G13 and had some seeds off of it. Anyone ever grown this strain?



Heard of it but never grown it..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 21, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> That moniker is one of 2 pet names me and the wife started calling each other when we were younger ....the one I chose for her is f####r...have fun working that one out



I say the Dec. BBQ a be moved to Australia, after all it will be summer there


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 21, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> We should bounce on over to the strain review forums...theres some nasty pieces there we could cause hella trouble


I'd love to, maybe tomorrow. My son has threatened to call me about 8pm and then beddie night night for me. 
I'm looking at a trip to Chile.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 21, 2014)

Some fire ass stumbleweed(Iranian x sea warp. I think). 
 

I should have let these buds go a lil longer. The colder weather is purpling up the buds on the rest of the plant. 

I hope the Bahia blackhead gets some color before harvest. One is ripening up right now. Calyxes are swelling and pistils are dying and receding. Probably another 2-3 weeks on her. just gonna pump her full of ewc teas now and cut out the nutes. The buds on these plants are medium sized because the sun dropped and a large tree shades this gh until about noon. Buds are super frosty tho.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 21, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> So I got a couple of seeds from a friend, says he grew a G13 and had some seeds off of it. Anyone ever grown this strain?


I hesitated to answer....I've grown it from a clone. I was struggling with growing and didn't veg it correctly from the dispensary but I found it to be a spindley plant and it wasn't that potent. It may be that through my ignorance I didn't let it go long enough and this is why I hesitated to answer you.
Bottom line, I wouldn't grow it again outside from a clone.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I say the Dec. BBQ a be moved to Australia, after all it will be summer there


Im having a bbq the same day as you guys in your honour.... oh...and I have a 12 person spa


----------



## TWS (Oct 21, 2014)

Im not going in the Spa ! 

We could put a horse trough on the Portuguese oven. Im looking forward to the cold weather. It's still 80-90 here .


----------



## TWS (Oct 21, 2014)

This is how I vision Missxxx and My Lady.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2014)

This is how I imagine it.....


----------



## TWS (Oct 21, 2014)

Crickey !


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2014)

TWS said:


> Im not going in the Spa !
> 
> We could put a horse trough on the Portuguese oven. Im looking forward to the cold weather. It's still 80-90 here .


104 today ..officially not even summer yet


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2014)

So glad it is down to the 80s now 

I finally finished picking the seeds out of the LA Con. House smells very skunky and the scissor hash smells very hashy 

LA Con FMILY cut grown in the ground with unknown father to the seeds:







There are some very big seeds in there! I will try to get pictures for comparison tomorrow.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 22, 2014)

Anyone got any suggestions on purple strains?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So glad it is down to the 80s now
> 
> I finally finished picking the seeds out of the LA Con. House smells very skunky and the scissor hash smells very hashy
> 
> ...


I spotted a huge bean there in the top left quarter of the pic....bloody huge !


----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 22, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3278535 This is how I imagine it.....


... Imagine I might be more like THIS old granny..................................... (in a long time from now  )


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> ... Imagine I might be more like THIS old granny..................................... (in a long time from now  )


Have you had a chance to smoke any of your fruity chronic ? That plant was looking really nice ...love that pic lol


----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 22, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Have you had a chance to smoke any of your fruity chronic ? That plant was looking really nice ...love that pic lol


I haven't yet tried my own delicacies yet......................
I amazingly still have jars of yumminezz from last season....... huh probably the ONLY person on this whole mountain that actually has good shit left over from last grow.... hahahahaha..... so I am being a snob and waiting for the cure to cure the shit outta my new smoke before I go and actually chuff some.... will keep ya posted on that....


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So glad it is down to the 80s now
> 
> I finally finished picking the seeds out of the LA Con. House smells very skunky and the scissor hash smells very hashy
> 
> ...


Does size make a difference with seed quality?


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 22, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Maybe fumble has a recipe for toffee.
> How sweet she sounds, Ruby. I love our gardening with children stories.


If not look up Bad Kat's. She has quite a few really good recipes and a ton of very useful info on cooking with bud. Using her technique my medibles got a lot stronger. Here is a link I have http://forum.grasscity.com/incredible-edible-herb/742831-badkats-cannapharm-medical-grade-oil-cannabis-capsules-uv-glowing-hash-candy-canna-bombs-more.html/page-37#entry13446289


----------



## hexthat (Oct 22, 2014)

"Blue Kush"
  
3D


----------



## hexthat (Oct 22, 2014)

Dargh! I didn't even notice the bud worm on the fist pic tell I looked at it here. I ran out there and feed it to my chickens.


----------



## hexthat (Oct 22, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> If not look up Bad Kat's. She has quite a few really good recipes and a ton of very useful info on cooking with bud. Using her technique my medibles got a lot stronger. Here is a link I have http://forum.grasscity.com/incredible-edible-herb/742831-badkats-cannapharm-medical-grade-oil-cannabis-capsules-uv-glowing-hash-candy-canna-bombs-more.html/page-37#entry13446289


I like to use a 4 gallon pot with about 3 gallons of water and about 1-2lb of butter. Cook the material in the water/butter for about 30mins to 2 hours on super low heat just enough so steam comes off it. Then when it is done strain the water/butter out, syphon the water out with a small aquarium hose then add cold water back, repeat for about 15+ gallons of water. The resulting butter is much much cleaner and yet still has a large percent of cannabinoids. THC is water soluble, and is more soluble the hotter the water is, so use very cold water to clean the butter. Use coconut oil instead of butter, and rice powder instead of flower when making brownies from scratch for the best possible brownies anyone can make.


----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 22, 2014)

I like 2 cups of olive oil and 1 cup water and sum material and simmer that for 30-60 min... mmmmmmm the result tastes so good!.... just use instead of butter in recipes.... very strong... great great great GREAT moisturiser!... Mmmmm Its my CatNip! (MissNipxx)


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 22, 2014)

hexthat said:


> Dargh! I didn't even notice the bud worm on the fist pic tell I looked at it here. I ran out there and feed it to my chickens.



You grow some healthy bud worms!!


----------



## 757growin (Oct 22, 2014)

Just a few more ladies left to go. Kicking butt here. Hope everyone else is also!


----------



## fumble (Oct 22, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> If not look up Bad Kat's. She has quite a few really good recipes and a ton of very useful info on cooking with bud. Using her technique my medibles got a lot stronger. Here is a link I have http://forum.grasscity.com/incredible-edible-herb/742831-badkats-cannapharm-medical-grade-oil-cannabis-capsules-uv-glowing-hash-candy-canna-bombs-more.html/page-37#entry13446289


BKS is the ultimate for sure...her recipes rock! You really don't want to use water when making your oil or butter...

remember that 1 oz bud = 4oz trim approx.

1. decarb: grind material like you would for a joint. Spread out in oven safe pyrex (I use a 13 x 9 for my 150 gram batch). cover tightly with foil. put in cold oven and set temp to 220f and timer for 20 mins. Let cool to room temp.

2. If using butter, clarify it or melt your coconut oil (olive works great too, especially for vinagrettes http://www.foodnet work.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/clarified-butter-recipe.html

then add to you decarbed material. Re-cover it with the foil and place in preheated oven to 215f and set timer for 1 hour. Let cool completely then put in freezer for at least 2 hours (I let it go overnight).

You can stop here if you want, just heat enough to remelt the butter and strain (nylons work great) or you can cook it again at same time and temp, only for 2 hours the second cook. then strain.

You can keep the strained material and simmer it in a half gallon of whole milk (if using 150 grams starting material, less milk for less material). You can use the milk for, well, any damn thing lol  mac and cheese, hot cocoa, oatmeal...

After you have strained your butter, pour into either half cup or 1 cup freezer safe containers and store in freezer. If going to use within a couple weeks, the fridge is fine. But it WILL mold if left longer than a couple weeks in fridge.


----------



## fumble (Oct 22, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3278743 Just a few more ladies left to go. Kicking butt here. Hope everyone else is also!


Well GOT damn 757! there you are  looks like you have been kicking butt for sure. Good to see you


----------



## 757growin (Oct 22, 2014)

fumble said:


> Well GOT damn 757! there you are  looks like you have been kicking butt for sure some.od to see you


super busy! This city boy owns some llamas and sheep now! Got a new puppy. And a ton of other stuff. Ur edibles are looking awesome. I will have to have bkb bring me some


----------



## fumble (Oct 22, 2014)

that is great to hear 757...we been wondering  I hear llama poo is good for our girls


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 22, 2014)

fumble said:


> BKS is the ultimate for sure...her recipes rock! You really don't want to use water when making your oil or butter...
> 
> remember that 1 oz bud = 4oz trim approx.
> 
> ...


Sounds about the same as what I do except for the decarb, I put my oven at 180 for 50 min, cool, then freezer over night. I typically use coconut oil except for a couple things where butter just works better, like cookies, just taste better with butter. Last year I spent a while trying to make good suckers but couldn't get the oil to mix well with the sugar so I gave up.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 22, 2014)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3278743 Just a few more ladies left to go. Kicking butt here. Hope everyone else is also!


Good to see you around 757, you had me worried. Keep up the good work......I'm on a smoke break!
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (Oct 22, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Who has grown, harvested and dried Bubba Kush and is it the stickiest mmj on the planet?
> The buds on my plant are fat and dense, I have each stalk hanging in my closet. Everything I've dried so far has dried nicely but the weather has drastically cooled off and I've not tried to dry such huge buds before.
> Should I just leave them alone, they'll dry fine but keep my eye out for .. what??.. mold?


Sam god morning! You have to keep a fan running 24-7 on the plants after you cut to keep them from molding. don't know if you already knew this so just wanted to be sure you know. good luck


----------



## fumble (Oct 22, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Sounds about the same as what I do except for the decarb, I put my oven at 180 for 50 min, cool, then freezer over night. I typically use coconut oil except for a couple things where butter just works better, like cookies, just taste better with butter. Last year I spent a while trying to make good suckers but couldn't get the oil to mix well with the sugar so I gave up.


I would use mainly coconut oil if I could afford it. Butter is cheaper and I go through about 10 lbs a month. Love coconut oil  For the suckers, you can make butterscotch pops using butter. For regular jolly rancher type hard candy, you want to use either a concentrate (bho, wax, crumble, etc.) or a honey or glycerine tincture. Glycerine is not the best carrier and some people don't get a good medicating effect from it. But it does work.

I will find my butterscotch recipe for you and post later.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2014)

Grand Daddy Purps is probably the best purple you can get these days besides closely held cuts.

http://granddaddypurp.com/grand-daddy-purp-marijuana-strain/

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 22, 2014)

nuggs said:


> Sam god morning! You have to keep a fan running 24-7 on the plants after you cut to keep them from molding. don't know if you already knew this so just wanted to be sure you know. good luck


Thank you, nuggs. I put my 7" desk fan in the closet. Knock wood...okay so far.
I'd be devastated if she got mold.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2014)

Some of my denser colas I cut apart and put on the drying net.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Pretty much know the sex of the 12 seeds I sprouted..

Mulanje x Mozambique 2 females (very )

Blue dream x unknow male. 2 females 1 male

Mulanje x Jilly bean 1 female 4 males

Jilly bean purple x Jilly bean 1 female 1 male

I am going to keep the 1 male Jilly Bean for pollen to pollinate the blue dream and the mulanje x Mozambique.

@Mohican if you want any clones off any of the females or pollen off the stumpy Jilly bean male, let me know.. I know we traded bananas for seeds but I owe it to you for getting me going on growing from seed and creating new strains, I'm hooked


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's a few pics I took this morning of my PCH gsc. I hope to pull any day.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 22, 2014)

Beautiful pictures, Shelby. She looks super frosty and purple.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 22, 2014)

My willies. Are ready to cut.. but cant get around to doing so tell friday  .. think theyll be okay.. but there yellowing an almost all the fan leafs have died an fell off. Guessing it eather do to being root bound in my 15gals pots. Or their screaming HARVIST ME ALREADY Ragie! LOL


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 22, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Anyone got any suggestions on purple strains?


I with @Mohican on the grand daddys.. but i been lookin at this strain for awile from MTG seeds called Godfather Kush looks awesome. Is a GDP x LA confidential an Bubba Kush mix.. (http://www.mtgseeds.com/godfather-kush/) been meaning to get some of its seeds.. my buddy gave me some of MTG prezitdental 1.2 seeds, an everyones been lovin it. We got 3 outa 5 female but 2 didnt pop so it was 3 outa 3 females.. but im not a seed guy im a fan of clones.. but after my 1st only seed run im happy with it.. if ne1 can give me some ideas of seed companys to go threw in the the US. An strains id be greatfull! Thanks


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2014)

LA Con can change color when it gets cold!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 22, 2014)

@fumble You have any plans on a medicated e-juice? Something to be used in vape pens?


----------



## fumble (Oct 22, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Here's a few pics I took this morning of my PCH gsc. I hope to pull any day.
> View attachment 3278913 View attachment 3278915 View attachment 3278916 View attachment 3278918 View attachment 3278913 View attachment 3278915 View attachment 3278916 View attachment 3278918


Whoa! very nice Shelby


----------



## fumble (Oct 22, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> @fumble You have any plans on a medicated e-juice? Something to be used in vape pens?


funny you ask  been thinking about it. I think I can get it down. Gonna be a while yet though


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 22, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Beautiful pictures, Shelby. She looks super frosty and purple.


Thanks, I really wish i would have trained her but got a late start and didn't want to stunt the growth any. Cant wait to try her.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> LA Con can change color when it gets cold!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful.


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 22, 2014)

fumble said:


> funny you ask  been thinking about it. I think I can get it down. Gonna be a while yet though


Awesome!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 22, 2014)

Aw man, got an auto Jack Herer seed and a regular Hindu Kush seed from sensi today. Gonna get them on the ground soon.


----------



## hexthat (Oct 22, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> You grow some healthy bud worms!!


I grow even healthier chickens.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

Any of you hear anything about this?

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/10/22/dozens-arrested-in-outdoor-marijuana-cultivation-search-warrant/

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Any of you hear anything about this?
> 
> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/10/22/dozens-arrested-in-outdoor-marijuana-cultivation-search-warrant/
> 
> ...


Why is it they always find a stolen vehicle, meth and an outstanding warrant for some poor sap.

I wonder if the coppers took a sample? I'll bet they all high fived each other. 

A'holes.......


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Why is it they always find a stolen vehicle, meth and an outstanding warrant for some poor sap.
> 
> I wonder if the coppers took a sample? I'll bet they all high fived each other.
> 
> A'holes.......


Same story as aust..always a stolen motorbike lol...SAM IM COMING HOME


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 23, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Same story as aust..always a stolen motorbike lol...SAM IM COMING HOME


 Let the long drunken weekend begin.  
Don't forget to take pictures of your babies.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 23, 2014)

I will tomorrow....and everyone else if u havnt finished like us aussies say ...go hard or go home .

Keep it green


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 23, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I will tomorrow....and everyone else if u havnt finished like us aussies say ...go hard or go home .
> 
> Keep it green


I'm deep in the home stretch of being finished.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 23, 2014)

Gd stuff sam....from tws being a funny shit to mo breeding his seeds and fumble with her awesome medibles-757 with his house move-fresno with his organics-i could go on forever....this is the only thread to follow


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 23, 2014)

And jj who reminds me of my awrsome grandpa ..and garden boss with his 8 pounders


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 23, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> And jj who reminds me of my awrsome grandpa ..and garden boss with his 8 pounders


Yes, this is a very friendly place to learn and meet new friends.
I always feel like I'm wearing my cozy slippers when I'm hanging here.
Ruby, your contributions are....unique, funny, sweet and priceless


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 23, 2014)

Buddha Tahoe og


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 23, 2014)

northeastmarco said:


> Buddha Tahoe ogView attachment 3279206View attachment 3279207


FROSTY!!!!!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Any of you hear anything about this?
> 
> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/10/22/dozens-arrested-in-outdoor-marijuana-cultivation-search-warrant/
> 
> ...



Nope, glad the police are still wasting our money going after marajuana growers. I did not know that you can't grow outdoors in San Bernardino county. I know the city I live in will not allow dispenceries and has shut them all down, I guess they would prefer you buy it on the streets.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 23, 2014)

noastmarco said:


> Buddha Tahoe ogView attachment 3279206View attachment 3279207


So dank! Guerilla grow! Fuck yeah. 707 soil is top shelf...


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 23, 2014)

Purple OG. Her hairs have gone from pink to white.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 23, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Nope, glad the police are still wasting our money going after marajuana growers. I did not know that you can't grow outdoors in San Bernardino county. I know the city I live in will not allow dispenceries and has shut them all down, I guess they would prefer you buy it on the streets.


A few counties banned outdoor due to the smell. To many people complained.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> A few counties banned outdoor due to the smell. To many people complained.


I must be strange because I think it smells great!! My bubba kush is smelling up the whole house right now and it is still in the ground..


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey @TWS - how is the garden?


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 23, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I must be strange because I think it smells great!! My bubba kush is smelling up the whole house right now and it is still in the ground..


I agree. It's much better that the sewer smell around towns, or living in farming communities, than the pesticides and fertilizers on the fields that stink up the town for weeks, or tar from all the road work, ect. At least MJ smells good.


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 23, 2014)

Got ripped again..... caught him after he had about 1/2 my product in his bag he ran like hell of course....had to stop myself from pulling the trigger...grabbed my gun when I thought I heard someone in the house, it was him trying to break down the greenhouse door. He's just a kid couldn't be more than 16, followed him home. Not sure if I want to risk being arrested just to tell his parents... harvested what was left 3-4 weeks early.....almost a wasted year at this point. Wont be growing outdoors at my place anymore, not worth risking the kids. I'm depressed now..... months of work down the drain


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Got ripped again..... caught him after he had about 1/2 my product in his bag he ran like hell of course....had to stop myself from pulling the trigger...grabbed my gun when I thought I heard someone in the house, it was him trying to break down the greenhouse door. He's just a kid couldn't be more than 16, followed him home. Not sure if I want to risk being arrested just to tell his parents... harvested what was left 3-4 weeks early.....almost a wasted year at this point. Wont be growing outdoors at my place anymore, not worth risking the kids. I'm depressed now..... months of work down the drain


Sorry to hear about it. Might wanna just put the fear of god into the kid the next time you see him but ya, glad you didn't shoot him.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Got ripped again..... caught him after he had about 1/2 my product in his bag he ran like hell of course....had to stop myself from pulling the trigger...grabbed my gun when I thought I heard someone in the house, it was him trying to break down the greenhouse door. He's just a kid couldn't be more than 16, followed him home. Not sure if I want to risk being arrested just to tell his parents... harvested what was left 3-4 weeks early.....almost a wasted year at this point. Wont be growing outdoors at my place anymore, not worth risking the kids. I'm depressed now..... months of work down the drain


MAN!! THAT SUCKS!.. Find somone to go collect for ya.. cpl zips will make ne neighborhood thug go get it back..


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Got ripped again..... caught him after he had about 1/2 my product in his bag he ran like hell of course....had to stop myself from pulling the trigger...grabbed my gun when I thought I heard someone in the house, it was him trying to break down the greenhouse door. He's just a kid couldn't be more than 16, followed him home. Not sure if I want to risk being arrested just to tell his parents... harvested what was left 3-4 weeks early.....almost a wasted year at this point. Wont be growing outdoors at my place anymore, not worth risking the kids. I'm depressed now..... months of work down the drain


May karma bite him somewhere below the belt.
I'm sorry, dude.... that sucks.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 23, 2014)

The whole of Purple OG . .


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3279397 The whole of Purple OG . .


Looking sweet, are those blue berries in the back ground?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3279397 The whole of Purple OG . .


 worth the transplant effort hay sam


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 23, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Looking sweet, are those blue berries in the back ground?


No, they are berries from my variegated Myrtle bush.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 23, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> worth the transplant effort hay sam


Boy, in a word . . YES.


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 23, 2014)

Decided that it's time to move things inside.  
Back row Romulan front are Fireballs short
 
Blue Dream clone from Klone King and my Fireball short mom.


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd like to thank the grow gods for another successful season I'm all done with outdoor. Here's what I got in the works. Testing these for greenpoint seeds. They have some serious projects in the works. Just a heads up not trying to sound like a used cars salesman lol 

Gsc= Forum cut


----------



## fumble (Oct 23, 2014)

Cannabidude said:


> Got ripped again..... caught him after he had about 1/2 my product in his bag he ran like hell of course....had to stop myself from pulling the trigger...grabbed my gun when I thought I heard someone in the house, it was him trying to break down the greenhouse door. He's just a kid couldn't be more than 16, followed him home. Not sure if I want to risk being arrested just to tell his parents... harvested what was left 3-4 weeks early.....almost a wasted year at this point. Wont be growing outdoors at my place anymore, not worth risking the kids. I'm depressed now..... months of work down the drain


Wow, sorry to hear that Cannabidude...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 24, 2014)

I just realized my spicier seahash buds came from the flower bed full of pepper plants. Hmmmmm. I wonder if he Hawaiian skunk haze will be all peppery, she is overgrowing two banana pepper plants that are 2 feet from her on both sides.my sea warp I just cut down smells spicy.

The Hawaiian is starting to form calyxes around the pistils now and it smells like banana/pineapple skunk. 

Here is some strawberry blue
 

And the seawarp i just harvested from the outdoor plot
I


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 24, 2014)

You took a plate from Starbucks LOL.

I have a drinking glass from Cheesecake Factory and one from Islands, the one from Islands I paid for..

Flower looks yummyyyyyyyy


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 24, 2014)

Bubba Kush . . drying like a champ with the help of a small fan and I am rotating their positions on the closet pole. She is still stickier than a lollipop.  
 

I'm harvesting AK47 today . . or tomorrow. She's done. I'd better figure out where to hang her.


----------



## bleuballz (Oct 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Bubba Kush . . drying like a champ with the help of a small fan and I am rotating their positions on the closet pole. She is still stickier than a lollipop.
> View attachment 3279776
> 
> I'm harvesting AK47 today . . or tomorrow. She's done. I'd better figure out where to hang her.


Very nice Sam!


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 24, 2014)

bleuballz said:


> Very nice Sam!


Thank you, bleu.... I can see where I missed a few leaves on my rough trim...I do plan on deconstructing the buds and doing another trim and into Mason jars when she's dry.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 24, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Bubba Kush . . drying like a champ with the help of a small fan and I am rotating their positions on the closet pole. She is still stickier than a lollipop.
> View attachment 3279776
> 
> I'm harvesting AK47 today . . or tomorrow. She's done. I'd better figure out where to hang her.


Now that's a bud!
TMB-


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 24, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> You took a plate from Starbucks LOL.
> 
> I have a drinking glass from Cheesecake Factory and one from Islands, the one from Islands I paid for..
> 
> Flower looks yummyyyyyyyy


Haha. Naw its just a Starbucks cup. I love Starbucks man. I always buy their Columbian brew to make at home. I have all types of the limited edition Starbucks cups and a bunch of the plastic clear ones lol. Idk why but I save them. And thanks man. I can't wait to try the sea warp. The strawberry blue makes me laugh so much lol. Its fun to smoke and go out to the mall shopping or the park with the kids. Very energetic/hyper high


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2014)

[so glad ive kicked off a strawberry blue as one of my 2 plants....it sounds just like me...only I would smoke it and go sit on the beach with hot chips and throw the chips towards ppl so the birds attack them lol..that's just the kind of middle aged immature man I am


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> [so glad ive kicked off a strawberry blue as one of my 2 plants....it sounds just like me...only I would smoke it and go sit on the beach with hot chips and throw the chips towards ppl so the birds attack them lol..that's just the kind of middle aged immature man I am


we would get along very well.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 24, 2014)

*Grand Master*
She was a fat bitch, I love how orange the buds are.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Purps-
She's on the chopping block now.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 24, 2014)

Orange O.G. Kush-
She'll be next on the chopping block.
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 24, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Mad Purps-
> She's on the chopping block now.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3279921


I have been wanting to sample this for 4 seasons now!


----------



## 757growin (Oct 24, 2014)

Tmb! Looking dank sir! Another great year in the books for you!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 24, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I have been wanting to sample this for 4 seasons now!


Then there will be a gift awaiting you at the BBQ, you'll love her. I've been smoking her for 15+ years now (I met the grower "Madman" on line playing EA Sports Tiger Woods 99).
TMB-


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 24, 2014)

My fav. Coffee is Kona, it's even better while drinking in Hawaii. I normally order the whole bean stuff online and grind it up.. I have a friend who works at Starbucks so now and then I get some free bags 

I still have some of the little baby plastic Starbucks cups that they used for free samples.. 
They make great shot glasses at parties 






FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha. Naw its just a Starbucks cup. I love Starbucks man. I always buy their Columbian brew to make at home. I have all types of the limited edition Starbucks cups and a bunch of the plastic clear ones lol. Idk why but I save them. And thanks man. I can't wait to try the sea warp. The strawberry blue makes me laugh so much lol. Its fun to smoke and go out to the mall shopping or the park with the kids. Very energetic/hyper high


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2014)

If you love coffee you need to try this:

http://www.bluemountaincoffee.com/

I converted from KONA to this it was so good!

This is my favorite bean

http://www.bluemountaincoffee.com/index.cfm?method=Products_ProductDetail&id=15


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 24, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Then there will be a gift awaiting you at the BBQ, you'll love her. I've been smoking her for 15+ years now (I met the grower "Madman" on line playing EA Sports Tiger Woods 99).
> TMB-


Ohh I will be there for sure. I must seek you out. I am looking for a Samuel Jackson t-shirt for the BBQ. LOL


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 24, 2014)

BBQ? Should I bring some of this stumbleweed or nah?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 24, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> BBQ? Should I bring some of this stumbleweed or nah?
> 
> View attachment 3279962


She's a beauty, Fresno.


----------



## kogislife420 (Oct 24, 2014)

Here is my beautiful white widow as a up to date


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Miss Bubba K is showing more cloudy trichomes then clear . She is also starting to lean on the cage from the weight.. Not sure she is liking the 90 deg temp today but will be back down to mid 70's on Sunday..probably going to cry little when I cut her down..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> If you love coffee you need to try this:
> 
> http://www.bluemountaincoffee.com/
> 
> ...


I will have to order some and try it.. 5lbs $195.00, I know it is the pea berry but YIKESSS
Maybe a trip would worth it to also check out the Jamaican strains and get some coffee and some rum??


----------



## 757growin (Oct 24, 2014)

[QUOLkeys1, post: 10995697, member: 875279"]I will have to order some and try it.. 5lbs $195.00, I know it is the pea berry but YIKESSS
Maybe a trip would worth it to also check out the Jamaican strains and get some coffee and some rum??[/QUOTE]
And jeked chicken I also like cocoa bread and beef patty is good! Some red stripe if I still drank..


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Orange O.G. Kush-
> She'll be next on the chopping block.
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3279922


Awesome freaking awesome looking nugs and colours TMB !!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 24, 2014)

More bud porn. 
Can you tell the one I used a filter on


----------



## 757growin (Oct 24, 2014)

Hells yeah Mr Duvall crawl! Thats looking super fire! Nice colors


----------



## TWS (Oct 24, 2014)

smells Danky in here 



Gardens doing well Mo. Half way done now. might finish er up this weekend . Have some late season girls I put out to keep me busy.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 25, 2014)

I have to go to LA next weekend. My last plant to start flowering was ...PUrkle who started budding the last week of August. By my count that is 10 weeks. 
Purple OG is in her 12th week of budding. 
I want to chop them both down Thursday. It might rain Friday and Saturday and I won't be here to put a ghetto cover over them. I know, check the trichromes, and I have been.... Maybe the trichs will cooperate with my schedule. 
Oh, I wish I could cancel/postpone this trip...... but I cannot.
Oh.....crikey.....

Edited to add...by next Thurs PUrkle will be 11 weeks budding and POG, 13 weeks.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 25, 2014)

I would think they would be ready by then.. Maybe take a sample off each one now and let it dry and give it a try before you leave?






S'Manta said:


> I have to go to LA next weekend. My last plant to start flowering was ...PUrkle who started budding the last week of August. By my count that is 10 weeks.
> Purple OG is in her 12th week of budding.
> I want to chop them both down Thursday. It might rain Friday and Saturday and I won't be here to put a ghetto cover over them. I know, check the trichromes, and I have been.... Maybe the trichs will cooperate with my schedule.
> Oh, I wish I could cancel/postpone this trip...... but I cannot.
> ...


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for reminding me, fk. I took a sample of POG a few days ago and forgot I did that. When I go out to harvest AK47 I'll grab a PUrkle bud.


----------



## kogislife420 (Oct 25, 2014)

Scrumptious sttains i live in Australia its hard to come by that i have white widow but i got it off my parents last seed and it sprouted my best chance is a early flowering clone :/


----------



## cali.gardens.remedy (Oct 25, 2014)

fumble said:


> Welcome my grandson to the world  Little Silas weighed 8.6 lbs and 20.5 inches long  my little bean


So proud and happy for you and your family granny!!!


----------



## ISK (Oct 25, 2014)

chopped my last plant...rather happy with my 3 plants this year.....can't wait for 2015


----------



## fumble (Oct 25, 2014)

cali.gardens.remedy said:


> So proud and happy for you and your family granny!!!


 thanks man ...I couldn't be happier. I tried to get ahold of you but no cell service here. Hope all is well with you


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 25, 2014)

Last plant on the ground. A month of flowering at most. Recently fed.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 25, 2014)

The season sure brings out the best in some people, happy trimming everyone.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 25, 2014)

757growin said:


> Hells yeah Mr Duvall crawl! Thats looking super fire! Nice colors


Oh yes, done the Duvall Crawl many times.. Sunday night tea dance at Atlantic shores was my favorite until they tore the place down and put in overpriced condos ;-(.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome,

I know how you feel, it bugged the hell out of me to leave for AZ for the long weekend. A friend came by to water the stuff I had in pots and to check on Miss. BK. I was tring to see if I had a old wireless camera that I could set up in the dinning room window so I could at least log in and make sure she was still around but that did not happen..

I worry too much and it's only one plant but I have put so much time and care it would piss me off to have her stolen... 





S'Manta said:


> Thanks for reminding me, fk. I took a sample of POG a few days ago and forgot I did that. When I go out to harvest AK47 I'll grab a PUrkle bud.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 25, 2014)

I am sick of crispy leaves down my shirt, on my shirt sticking to it, sticking to my shorts, my hands are sticking on everything, I have to have 3 pairs of scissors, one soaking in solvent, one drying and the pair I'm using til I have to rotate scissors. I've got 1.2 lbs of Bubba, so far, 1 pineapple sized bud to go. 
I hate trimming.....guess what I get to do when I finish grooming BK? Start on AK47 who is hanging in one piece in the guest room closet.
Pfui.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I am sick of crispy leaves down my shirt, on my shirt sticking to it, sticking to my shorts, my hands are sticking on everything, I have to have 3 pairs of scissors, one soaking in solvent, one drying and the pair I'm using til I have to rotate scissors. I've got 1.2 lbs of Bubba, so far, 1 pineapple sized bud to go.
> I hate trimming.....guess what I get to do when I finish grooming BK? Start on AK47 who is hanging in one piece in the guest room closet.
> Pfui.


Sam try spraying your scissors with pam. The resin will wipe right off with a green pad..no solvent necessary...


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sam try spraying your scissors with pam. The resin will wipe right off with a green pad..no solvent necessary...


Thanks, I'll try it. Just bought 3 new pairs of scissors. This trimming really sucks.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2014)

Chicken approved....my chickens couldn't wait to get into each smart pot as I harvested today....


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I am sick of crispy leaves down my shirt, on my shirt sticking to it, sticking to my shorts, my hands are sticking on everything, I have to have 3 pairs of scissors, one soaking in solvent, one drying and the pair I'm using til I have to rotate scissors. I've got 1.2 lbs of Bubba, so far, 1 pineapple sized bud to go.
> I hate trimming.....guess what I get to do when I finish grooming BK? Start on AK47 who is hanging in one piece in the guest room closet.
> Pfui.


Your preaching to the choir girlfriend......LOL.
TMB-


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Your preaching to the choir girlfriend......LOL.
> TMB-


After BK and AK47 I only have POG and PUrkle... My two big ones.....
Boo hooo.....wahwahwah


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I am sick of crispy leaves down my shirt, on my shirt sticking to it, sticking to my shorts, my hands are sticking on everything, I have to have 3 pairs of scissors, one soaking in solvent, one drying and the pair I'm using til I have to rotate scissors. I've got 1.2 lbs of Bubba, so far, 1 pineapple sized bud to go.
> I hate trimming.....guess what I get to do when I finish grooming BK? Start on AK47 who is hanging in one piece in the guest room closet.
> Pfui.


 ive requested to a higher authority that I would like your problems come march please


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 25, 2014)

Almost done got 2 more 15 gal pot/ bucket to go


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 25, 2014)

I just looked in on AK47 in the guest room and told her I'd get to her first thing in the morning. I've been deconstructing, trimming and grooming since 11:45am. I just took a shower, clean sheets on the bed and an ice pack for my ankle I just tweaked tripping over one of the 5, 3qt jars of Bubba Kush's best buds. Some is on the drying rack and the secondary buds are in a couple of quart jars. I thought I'd be done in a couple of hours but I underestimated the time by a lot. I'm just glad that I'm almost done with this one.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Orange O.G. Kush-
> She'll be next on the chopping block.
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3279922


Luv the hair color.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 25, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> Then there will be a gift awaiting you at the BBQ, you'll love her. I've been smoking her for 15+ years now (I met the grower "Madman" on line playing EA Sports Tiger Woods 99).
> TMB-


I'll take one if ya have extra....


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I just looked in on AK47 in the guest room and told her I'd get to her first thing in the morning. I've been deconstructing, trimming and grooming since 11:45am. I just took a shower, clean sheets on the bed and an ice pack for my ankle I just tweaked tripping over one of the 5, 3qt jars of Bubba Kush's best buds. Some is on the drying rack and the secondary buds are in a couple of quart jars. I thought I'd be done in a couple of hours but I underestimated the time by a lot. I'm just glad that I'm almost done with this one.


Trimming always takes me longer than expected.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 25, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, I'll try it. Just bought 3 new pairs of scissors. This trimming really sucks.


its a great problem to have isn't it though


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 25, 2014)

I went and got my clear plastic to put up today in case of rain. 2 min after I finished putting it up it poured. Timing couldn't have been better.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 25, 2014)

I finally pulled some heads off a few plants...purple urkle!!





alien og


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 25, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I finally pulled some heads off a few plants...purple urkle!!View attachment 3280691
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They both look really frosty and potent.
Have you tried them? I'm going to try a bud of POG in the morning.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, it is morning and POG's sample bud isn't ready to roll......she is still not thoroughly dry enough to grind. Oyvey... So I rolled Bubba Kush....excellent...  
I've got that $hit eating grin on my face.

Ak47 is now in my closet and I am about to take her arms, legs and any other appendages she may have apart and trim. She has an incredible stench...I mean, aroma.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 26, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> BBQ? Should I bring some of this stumbleweed or nah?
> 
> View attachment 3279962


I should have been running some Stumbleweed in KY this season but it didn't work out unfortunately. 

This is the last of the last and she's pretty AF. It must be nice to have Cali weather where you can take all your plants as far as you guys get to. This Jackberry is the mother to a clone I grew out and have already harvested this season too. She was started indoors in January, flowered in my ghetto greenhouse in March and April, harvested and then revegged outdoors this summer. These buds are so dank and crystal coated. Love all the genetics from the breeders at Sannie's.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 26, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I should have been running some Stumbleweed in KY this season but it didn't work out unfortunately.
> 
> This is the last of the last and she's pretty AF. It must be nice to have Cali weather where you can take all your plants as far as you guys get to. This Jackberry is the mother to a clone I grew out and have already harvested this season too. She was started indoors in January, flowered in my ghetto greenhouse in March and April, harvested and then revegged outdoors this summer. These buds are so dank and crystal coated. Love all the genetics from the breeders at Sannie's.


She's purdy, Smidge, love the colors and crystals.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 26, 2014)

Purple OG has a few amber trichs. PUrkle is cloudy at the middle and bottom, she's way too tall for me to see her primo looking top colas. 
Tomorrow I'll drag a ladder out to look.
My neighbor whose property is next to mine is out doing something with a tractor/bulldozer and I don't want him to see me examining PUrkle because I've looked from his vantage point and the Myrtle bush is camouflaging Purkie and don't want to draw his attention to that area.  
I'm halfway through AK47... I can't identify her smell....chemical is my best description.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 26, 2014)

So, getting another 4 auto jack herer's on the ground next week. Rain is officially over.


----------



## fumble (Oct 26, 2014)

So, early reports on the unknown kush is "2 hits"  that makes me happy. Can't wait to sample it myself.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 26, 2014)

fumble said:


> So, early reports on the unknown kush is "2 hits"  that makes me happy. Can't wait to sample it myself.


Mystery Kush... Mush
How my brain feels smoking kushes


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 26, 2014)

My outdoor season is finally done... its a bitter sweet feeling. Learned a lot tho for my 1st solo geen house run.. next year will be better.. gunna eather use biger pots like 100gals (no more 15gals) or cut the bottoms out of my 15 gals an put em in ground with a cpl feet of good soil under em.. or jus dig holes 3ft deep or more an fill em with nice good soil. Can tell my ladies root bounded in flower. They thrived all during veg tho, but started yellowing a month into flower an nugs jus stopped thriving/bulking up on me ... good buddy of mine who has done alot more outdoor then I said it cause of rootbound.. never had this issue inside where I got my methods down.. but outside i learned is alot bigger an faster growth plants an root wise.. but over all good harvest.. 3lbs total an got another 1an half hangin atleast.. also learned what strains of mine do better outside an wat dont.... my GH is only 20ftx10ft, 10ft from left to rght an 20 ft deep an 8-9ft tall give or take so had to regulate on size (thats why I went 15gals) .. but im happy with my results an quality of meds.. I cant smoke do to probation of a dui,  . but my local dispensary has loved all my meds an wen I told em it was outdoor they were surprised.. so over all im happy, but most of all I gained some knowledge on outdoor growing.. wish I would of found this thread sooner so u guys could of knowledged me more but I have learned alot from u all I the past month an have enjoyed watching everyones plants an harvest! Don't plan on leaving this thread netime soon tho! Can't get rid me that easy now lol..


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> My outdoor season is finally done... its a bitter sweet feeling. Learned a lot tho for my 1st solo geen house run.. next year will be better.. gunna eather use biger pots like 100gals (no more 15gals) cut the bottoms out of my 15 gals an put em in ground with a cpl feet of good soil under em.. or jus dig holes 3ft deep or more an fill em with nice good soil. Can tell my ladies root bounded in flower. They thrived all during veg tho, but started yellowing a month into flower an nugs jus stopped thriving/bulking up on me ... good buddy of mine who has done alot more outdoor then I said it cause of rootbound.. never had this issue inside where I got my methods down.. but outside i learned is alot bigger an faster growth plants an root wise.. but over all good harvest.. 3lbs total an got another 1an half hangin atleast.. also learned what strains of mine do better outside an wat dont.... my GH is only 20ftx10ft, 10ft from left to rght an 20 ft deep an 8-9ft tall give or take so had to regulate on size (thats why I went 15gals) .. but im happy with my results an quality of meds.. I cant smoke do to probation of a dui,  . but my local dispensary has loved all my meds an wen I told em it was outdoor they were surprised.. so over all im happy, but most of all I gained some knowledge on outdoor growing.. wish I would of found this thread sooner so u guys could of knowledged me more but I have learned alot from u all I the past month an have enjoyed watching everyones plants an harvest! Don't plan on leaving this thread netime soon tho! Can't get rif me thay easy now lol..


 great recap of your grow in that paragraph well done...the 15 gallon plants you said were getting rootbound towards the end...the buds still filled out ok tho?


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> great recap of your grow in that paragraph well done...the 15 gallon plants you said were getting rootbound towards the end...the buds still filled out ok tho?


Yea. They filled out. Came out nice ripe an dense.. jus not as big/ bulk as they could of been i think. They jus kinda hit theyre finaly size/roundness bout a month an a week or two in.. an inside they continue to bulk up alway up tell harvest it seems.. but im happy with my results an no complaint from ne1. . 100% compliments.. i jus know i coulda got more weight wit bigger pots or in the ground.. ive seen better results on here with more gals or in the ground.. an seen a few better in person in the ground.. but ya live ya learn that's what its all about!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2014)

@S' Manta.....


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3281497 @S' Manta.....




The best candy bar......ever


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 27, 2014)

I believe that sometimes I am more susceptible to the effects of thc and I also believe that some buds on the same plant can be stronger than other buds on the plant. 
POG.... The bud I snipped to sample was on the bottom.... POG's lowest branch....its good, not great and I say that because about 1/2 hour later I took 1 puff of Bubba Kush and now my ass has been kicked.
BK might be the best stuff I've smoked...ever. I should have cloned this one.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 27, 2014)

I hope hope hope my Bubba Kush is as good as yours S'Manta I took three clones off her just in case she turns out to be awesome.. Here is a close up looking through my loupe using my iPhone.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 27, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I hope hope hope my Bubba Kush is as good as yours S'Manta I took three clones off her just in case she turns out to be awesome.. Here is a close up looking through my loupe using my iPhone.
> 
> View attachment 3281537


Fk....your Bubba and my Bubba look like two different plants. Mine was barely 2' tall by 4' wide. She had buds like pineapples, I've never seen buds like this one. I'm thinking she was a mutant. 
I hope yours is as potent because I will grow this one again.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Fk....your Bubba and my Bubba look like two different plants. Mine was barely 2' tall by 4' wide. She had buds like pineapples, I've never seen buds like this one. I'm thinking she was a mutant.
> I hope yours is as potent because I will grow this one again.


Wow, I could not tell the size of the plant in the photos, all I saw was huge massive buds..
Will keep you updated on how poten my BKS is.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 27, 2014)

November hits the tropic with open skies and tons of sunlight (well, relatively ) I have no idea what strain this might be, but I've grown it several times before. It comes from some pricey bagweed that keeps changing names, but keeps growing the same (structure, smell, smoke all the same)


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice security!


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm done trimming AK47.​


----------



## bleuballz (Oct 27, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I'm done trimming AK47.​


I just ordered some ak47 and some panama for next run. 
Can't wait!


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 27, 2014)

bleuballz said:


> I just ordered some ak47 and some panama for next run.
> Can't wait!


I took a test bud last week and she's a potent chick. Sticky and stinks of chemicals or polish. You're going to be glad you grew this one.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

TGA Jesus OG smells like cherry shoe polish


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 27, 2014)

Here is a pic of PUrkle I just took. Her buds are still getting fatter. 
 
I can't wait to trim her.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

@S'Manta - looks perfect! How is your weather?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @S'Manta - looks perfect! How is your weather?


The weather is fabulous, 74°.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

Those colas are huge! More trimming!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

Check this out!

*Composter*


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 27, 2014)

If not for the tomato change Bubba K would be touching the ground 
Othe pic. Is Bubba Kush 2.0 little girl rooted fast and is now living next to Mom.. Trash can with a light in it at sunset is helping her take off..
I wish my buds were as big as @S'Manta


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Check this out!
> 
> *Composter*
> 
> ...


Looks very interesting. Are you getting one?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Those colas are huge! More trimming!


I'm still trying to figure out how to chop her down. I'm not sure my loppers will go through her trunk.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

It is a little spendy for me!

I used a chainsaw on my big outdoor girls!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It is a little spendy for me!
> 
> I used a chainsaw on my big outdoor girls!
> 
> ...


I'd probably cut a foot off...lol. I have a hand saw, I'll use that, it's safer.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2014)

yeah im kinda disappointed I didn't put in an AK47 this season now myself


S'Manta said:


> I took a test bud last week and she's a potent chick. Sticky and stinks of chemicals or polish. You're going to be glad you grew this one.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Check this out!
> 
> *Composter*
> 
> ...


 man im so thinking about one of them .......


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 27, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> yeah im kinda disappointed I didn't put in an AK47 this season now myself


Now you have something to look forward to try . . next season.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 27, 2014)

You know if the last two pics were not included with this post people could get the wrong idea 






Mohican said:


> It is a little spendy for me!
> 
> I used a chainsaw on my big outdoor girls!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

Banana tree update:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dave and Em (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm thinking 2 more weeks max?


----------



## mwine87 (Oct 28, 2014)

kudos to all the harvests and the ones still growing. Everything looks beautiful, and I swear I can smell the dankness through my phone. I really wish I didn't have to chop down early last month. For all that are tired of trimming, I'll be happy to volunteer my services. Lol. Happy harvest season.


----------



## doubletake (Oct 28, 2014)

Loving the fresh bud!


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 28, 2014)

bleuballz said:


> I just ordered some ak47 and some panama for next run.
> Can't wait!


Im running Ace Panama this outdoor season southern hem


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 28, 2014)

Well I pulled a small test bud of the GSC and figured i post a pic. Can't wait to try her in a couple days.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 28, 2014)

What is the best time of day to check trichromes? 
TIA . .


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> What is the best time of day to check trichromes?
> TIA . .
> View attachment 3282357


Exactly 9:15am...


Jk, anytime is good


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 28, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Exactly 9:15am...
> 
> 
> Jk, anytime is good



..lol...I almost replied, oh, good, I have 45 minutes.


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 28, 2014)

PUrkle. Will all her hairs turn orangey when she's done?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 28, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3282359 PUrkle. Will all her hairs turn orangey when she's done?


Wondering that same thing about bubba Kush. All the hairs are orange and I don't see any new ones and lot of big leaves are really yellowing.. What do I do?
Just about all the trichomes are cloudy, 90% and few Amber ones..

BK has all orange hairs except for three or four hairs on the very top of few buds..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is a pic. Of what her buds look like today.. All the buds look like this, no new pistils "hairs"

So is she done or do you think she will put out new ones??


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 28, 2014)

My stumbleweed kept shooting out new pistils but looked pretty done to my. It was just a few fresh pistils tho. My Bahia blackhead (early pheno) that looks like your bubba kush looks to be almost ripe. Calyxes just need to finish swelling now. I can see where this strain got its name from. Towards the end of flowering the bud partially darkens and it looks like little blackheads all over. Pretty kool. all the other bbh plants have foxtail, more airy buds. Super frosty tho. Everything seems to be ripen in up now. Just a few more weeks on most. And probably another month or so on the 8 ft bbh tree. The Hawaiian skunk haze smells like banana and pineapple with skunky undertone


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2014)

How much dew are you getting in the morning? Is it evaporating quickly in the sun? If moisture levels are good then I would let her fatten up some more. This is when it gets tricky. The longer you wait, the fatter she will get. However, you also are taking more of a chance that you will lose something to rot or rippers.

I would let her go longer. Her leaves will fade more before she is ready. Cut back on food and also water her less.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 28, 2014)

We have had a few mornings where water is dripping off the trees from the dew and fog.
She is on the south side of the house so gets sun pretty much all day and dry out quick. She also gets the heat off the stucco from the house. I have not fed her for a week and a half, I will cut back on water. I was looking at her big leaves and they are yellowing fast, no surprise since her life is ending..
I guess my concern comes from I am not seeing any new flower growth, really no new pistils.. I will let her go a little longer. I am concerned about the neigbor kids who smoke finding her but I don't thing they have a clue what is growing in my tropical jungle..

I went out tonight to check her and found one of the lower branches that was not support by the cage had broke and the branch was laying on the ground, I had give her a good watering early in the day so maybe the water weight was too much??

Thank you for your help.

QUOTE="Mohican, post: 11006565, member: 375493"]How much dew are you getting in the morning? Is it evaporating quickly in the sun? If moisture levels are good then I would let her fatten up some more. This is when it gets tricky. The longer you wait, the fatter she will get. However, you also are taking more of a chance that you will lose something to rot or rippers.

I would let her go longer. Her leaves will fade more before she is ready. Cut back on food and also water her less.[/QUOTE]


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 29, 2014)

Purple Urkel's test bud. After I fine trim it, it will be beautiful, imho.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2014)

It looks great now


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah, I'd hit it.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 29, 2014)

I scraped off the machine after running a few pounds of blue dream over it. Dabs of it  taste exactly like these valentines day candy...






Awesome


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 29, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Purple Urkel's test bud. After I fine trim it, it will be beautiful, imho.
> View attachment 3283034


 How is she?


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 29, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> How is she?


Smooth and powerful. She's almost done. %-)


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Females seem to get all the attention here, so here is something a little different.
First pic. Is male blue dream 2nd pic. Is Jilly bean male..


----------



## Slimedog1 (Oct 29, 2014)

TH Seeds Sage and Sour


----------



## Slimedog1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Barneys Pineapple Chunk


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Okay okay the female bud porn is better


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 30, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Okay okay the female bud porn is better


Blue Dream some hybrids would ya? maybe a week (more really) for that one. what seed breeder was that bd originally?



FLkeys1 said:


> Females seem to get all the attention here, so here is something a little different.
> First pic. Is male blue dream 2nd pic. Is Jilly bean male..
> 
> View attachment 3283416 View attachment 3283417


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 30, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Blue Dream some hybrids would ya? maybe a week (more really) for that one. what seed breeder was that bd originally?


Original breeder was @Mohican 

I plan to use the pollen from that male on a blue dream female from the same seed batch as well has a Mulanje x Mozambique female. I also have a flowering females of Bubba kush, C4 and a Jilly bean..


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 30, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Smooth and powerful. She's almost done. %-)


I tried my GSC tester this morning, still a little to wet to really enjoy but was damn good for only 2.5 days drying. Really,,,Really nice high so far.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 30, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Females seem to get all the attention here, so here is something a little different.
> First pic. Is male blue dream 2nd pic. Is Jilly bean male..
> 
> View attachment 3283416 View attachment 3283417


How do you separate your males to ensure no accidental pollination?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 30, 2014)

the two males that I thought had good structure I kept in the one gallon pots so I can keep them on the other side of my back yard, once they start dropping pollen I may even keep them in my garage, just to be exta safe.. 
All the females went in the ground.






Shelby420 said:


> How do you separate your males to ensure no accidental pollination?


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 30, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> the two males that I thought had good structure I kept in the one gallon pots so I can keep them on the other side of my back yard, once they start dropping pollen I may even keep them in my garage, just to be exta safe..
> All the females went in the ground.


Would really suck to accidentally pollinate your entire grow.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Would really suck to accidentally pollinate your entire grow.



Yes it would!

I plan to cover up the females I don't want pollinated while I have the male pollin around them.
I will also tag the stem that was pollinated with the name of the male that was used since I don't plan to pollinate the entire female plant, I don't need that many seeds .

I plan to use some of the seeds off this project for next years grow.. After seeing the difference in vigor from seed plants and clones, the seeds seem to me to have so much more growth energy. I know from seed you don't know if you are getting a male or female but I will just plant more seeds then I need.. I am sure I will do a few clones of something special. I am also taking clones off the females that I am growing from seed..
I need a greenhouse 
I have been keeping a eye on Craigslist for a small one.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 30, 2014)

I kept my male about 70 yards downwind from prevailing south and west winds and still wound up with a few random seeds, in addition to the specific branches I hand pollinated, but just random here and there.

It's pretty damn cool to watch the seeds drop from the bud you pollinated, knowing you are responsible for the cross.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I kept my male about 70 yards downwind from prevailing south and west winds and still wound up with a few random seeds, in addition to the specific branches I hand pollinated, but just random here and there.
> 
> It's pretty damn cool to watch the seeds drop from the bud you pollinated, knowing you are responsible for the cross.


Wow, I was afraid that the pollin would travel far... Garage is looking better, plus the garage has windows to let light in


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Trimmed bud from the side branch that broke off Bubba K..


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 30, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Yes it would!
> 
> I plan to cover up the females I don't want pollinated while I have the male pollin around them.
> I will also tag the stem that was pollinated with the name of the male that was used since I don't plan to pollinate the entire female plant, I don't need that many seeds .
> ...


Agree on the vigor. I grew all clones this year and was not impressed with most of them. A couple strains did very well, but the last few years I used seeds and was much more impressed with my grow. I did get a late start this year due to building my cage i now grow in to ensure I don't get ripped again. Didn't want to be rolling 30 ft of chain link out on the roof when I had plants on the ground. 
I got about 15 seeds leftover from years past I am gonna start this weekend for my early harvest. Gonna try hempbucket and mainline. Veg inside and bud outside.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 30, 2014)

She kind of has a coffee - cat piss smell to her, nothing like master kush..




FLkeys1 said:


> Trimmed bud from the side branch that broke off Bubba K..
> 
> View attachment 3283824


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 30, 2014)

this things cool. Its a3 gallon curing bucket got it from a buddy who works at a hydro shop said it's FDA approved or some shit. Has a seal an holds wayy more then a jar lol.. he said they mak em 3gal an 5gal. Maybe biger but thats the sizes his shop has.. he said it being sealed an blackes out it helps curing more.. well see givin er a run with my Willies.. thought id share to help others.. Instead of buying box after box of mason jars this might give you all a hand.. hope the pics came out alright my phones almost dead an flash didn't work lol..


----------



## dave and Em (Oct 31, 2014)

Chop chop on the 1st


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 31, 2014)

Purple og kush!!


----------



## S'Manta (Oct 31, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Purple og kush!!View attachment 3284317


Wow....she's a jungle. Good work, Sunshine.


----------



## skinnysmoke (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm giving her 2 more weeks


----------



## lmoore2680 (Oct 31, 2014)

skinnysmoke said:


> I'm giving her 2 more weeks
> View attachment 3284698
> View attachment 3284699 View attachment 3284700
> View attachment 3284701


Looking nice with the purple


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 31, 2014)

Different phenos of the same strain. Bahia blackhead. I harvested the tops from the plant in the first pic. Smells like candy and hash. Super sticky too. I like all of the phenos, such diversity. The best for sales would be the bud in the first pic. I wish I had cloned that pheno. The smell is outstanding. And the buds have a purple hue to them. Like this lavender tint. Pretty.


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 1, 2014)

All my plants are outside down here. Pics will be up soon  I also have a girl flowering turning purple that I planted in winter (down here southern hem) and as we approach summer it would usually reveg but Im keeping it in flower because I built and dark cover to put over her each night to keep it on 12/12. It was the seeds I got of the plant last season in my profile pic and it must have passed the purple genes on lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 1, 2014)

After finding some powdery mildew on some of the inside buds on Bubba Kush and with the rain and cold coming, Bubba Kush came down yesterday.. Knowing how fast PM can spread I did not want to loose anymore buds.. I am happy how she came out and I have three clones off her to keep the family line going. Thank you to so many of you here who have helped me, so glad I found this site. I have 6 stems like the one in the pic. below


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 1, 2014)

I doubt you'll be disappointed bro. Looks delish!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 1, 2014)

So, got a hold of the local "retailer", and guess what I got after a brief phone call.
I also bought 3 fem Royal Caramel, but they was for a friend that wasn't interested in the freebie. 
Victory is at hand


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 1, 2014)

I had to take a quick trip to LA, had to.
Didn't want to leave my almost done plants when there was a 50% chance of rain. But, I secured them the best I could and wished them good luck. 
Well, it poured all night and was pouring when I drove up the driveway, I got out of the car and thank the Lord they were taking the torrential downpour like troopers with help from the wire cage and the netting. 
I helped one of PUrkle's side buds, shook off the water and tied it to the netting but nothing has broken, so far.
Supposed to be dry and sunny all week, I should be good til the finish. 
Purple OG
 
PUrkle
 
A little battered but OK..


----------



## Mohican (Nov 1, 2014)

Keep a close eye on them. They are beautiful!


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 1, 2014)

The rain has stopped and it is clearing up. I shook each stalk to get some of the water off and I think if the sun comes out for the next few days they should dry just fine. Of course I'll be watching them like a hawk for any problems.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 1, 2014)

My Hawaiian skunk haze got pummeled by the rain last night. One branch broke, so I guess I'll call it a sample lol. The whole plant was all saggy so I tied it all up. I love the fruity smell to this strain. The patio greenhouse roof got tore up by the rain too. It held up just enough over night for me to be able to get a fresh cover over in the morning. Just a couple buds were wet but not drenched. Buds are ripening up fast. I like this part. I just hate towards the end when they seem like they are not grow in anymore but you know they are still swelling lol. Like watching water boil man.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 1, 2014)

I know we need the rain but I hope that it doesn't rain anymore tonight. 
At least I won't have to water tomorrow, everything got a good soaking. Probably a good time to dig a few holes for next season.


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 1, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I know we need the rain but I hope that it doesn't rain anymore tonight.
> At least I won't have to water tomorrow, everything got a good soaking. Probably a good time to dig a few holes for next season.


We got hit with a very hard rain a little bit ago. Did some damage to my enclosure to to water weight, easily fixed, but the grow area is flooded. 3 of my grow pot are in 2ft deep holes to allow for more hight and the holes are filled with water. Might have to pull early. Buds are dry for the most part but not sure how well plants gonna do being flooded.


----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2014)

sorry to hear that Shelby...hope they pull through for you


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 1, 2014)

yeah. I know my peppers get bud end rot when the soil is soggy/wet for too long. Hopefully things can dry up for you. 

I can't believe the Bahia blackhead in ground only has Nickel-sized buds. She is now about 8ft x 8ft. This pheno is real hazy. Weak spindly limbs. Lots of budsites though. And a beast for being put out in July lol.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 2, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> We got hit with a very hard rain a little bit ago. Did some damage to my enclosure to to water weight, easily fixed, but the grow area is flooded. 3 of my grow pot are in 2ft deep holes to allow for more hight and the holes are filled with water. Might have to pull early. Buds are dry for the most part but not sure how well plants gonna do being flooded.


Have the flood waters receded?


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 2, 2014)

I spent the day grooming POG and PUrkle of any and all old wet leaves hanging on the buds. I shook the cage of POG and the fence to which PUrkle is fastened to, many many times. Believe it or not, the buds appear dry but I'm old enough to know looks can be deceiving, 
I made a roast beef and all the trimmings for dinner and all I can say is there is no place like home and nothing like a roast beef dinner on a cold night.
What's everyone up to? Still trimming?


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Nov 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I spent the day grooming POG and PUrkle of any and all old wet leaves hanging on the buds. I shook the cage of POG and the fence to which PUrkle is fastened to, many many times. Believe it or not, the buds appear dry but I'm old enough to know looks can be deceiving,
> I made a roast beef and all the trimmings for dinner and all I can say is there is no place like home and nothing like a roast beef dinner on a cold night.
> What's everyone up to? Still trimming?


ummmmm roast beef


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 2, 2014)

Bahia blackhead 11/2/2014


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I spent the day grooming POG and PUrkle of any and all old wet leaves hanging on the buds. I shook the cage of POG and the fence to which PUrkle is fastened to, many many times. Believe it or not, the buds appear dry but I'm old enough to know looks can be deceiving,
> I made a roast beef and all the trimmings for dinner and all I can say is there is no place like home and nothing like a roast beef dinner on a cold night.
> What's everyone up to? Still trimming?


This afternoon I've been bucking (removing buds from branches) over 5+lbs dried Pineapple Chunk and Power Plant.
I had to change all the timers and clocks around the property for daylight savings, that was fun

Oh and roast beef sounds awesome btw. I wish microwaves had a teleport button


----------



## doubletake (Nov 2, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> After finding some powdery mildew on some of the inside buds on Bubba Kush and with the rain and cold coming, Bubba Kush came down yesterday.. Knowing how fast PM can spread I did not want to loose anymore buds.. I am happy how she came out and I have three clones off her to keep the family line going. Thank you to so many of you here who have helped me, so glad I found this site. I have 6 stems like the one in the pic. below
> 
> View attachment 3285069 View attachment 3285071


That fricken little rain storm we got knocked like 5/13 of my late ones over and soaked them pretty bad, did you have anything else besides the bubba out still?


----------



## fumble (Nov 2, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I spent the day grooming POG and PUrkle of any and all old wet leaves hanging on the buds. I shook the cage of POG and the fence to which PUrkle is fastened to, many many times. Believe it or not, the buds appear dry but I'm old enough to know looks can be deceiving,
> I made a roast beef and all the trimmings for dinner and all I can say is there is no place like home and nothing like a roast beef dinner on a cold night.
> What's everyone up to? Still trimming?


You deserved that roast beef dinner after all that work! I made beef stew myself...love cold weather meals.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 2, 2014)

doubletake said:


> That fricken little rain storm we got knocked like 5/13 of my late ones over and soaked them pretty bad, did you have anything else besides the bubba out still?


Yep, the seedlings are still out and in the ground. Can't really call them seedlings since they are as tall as Bubba kush just not as fat.. They all have tomato cages to hold them up and are just at the early stage of first flowers..

Bubba K is so so sticky and smells like heaven.. Looking forward to a day in Laguna Beach with some ranch Doritos and a few puff puffs.


----------



## RyanTrees (Nov 2, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> Well I pulled a small test bud of the GSC and figured i post a pic. Can't wait to try her in a couple days.
> View attachment 3282334 View attachment 3282335


How did your gsc come out?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lost the best kitty in the world this weekend.. RIP my LB girl.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Nov 3, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Lost the best kitty in the world this weekend.. RIP my LB girl.View attachment 3286215


So sad.. sorry for your loss man..


----------



## fumble (Nov 3, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Lost the best kitty in the world this weekend.. RIP my LB girl.View attachment 3286215


So sorry to hear that FL  sending good thoughts your way


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 3, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Lost the best kitty in the world this weekend.. RIP my LB girl.View attachment 3286215


Sorry 'bout your kitty. It is tough to lose our furbabies.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you guys, she was 21. We had her for the last 7 years.. She got skin cancer on her nose and so many parts of her body we just giving up. Sad part, her mind was still sharp as a tack and she ran the house everyday.. She always loved going with us in the motor home on our jeeping trips.. Amazing how such a little animal can be such a big part of ones life.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 3, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Thank you guys, she was 21. We had her for the last 7 years.. She got skin cancer on her nose and so many parts of her body we just giving up. Sad part, her mind was still sharp as a tack and she ran the house everyday.. She always loved going with us in the motor home on our jeeping trips.. Amazing how such a little animal can be such a big part of ones life.


Hugs


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 3, 2014)

Can't wait for the sun to stay out because this peekaboo sun is getting tiring. I have another chance of rain in a week. I see some amber on PUrkle and POG, they will be chopped before the next raindrop falls.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 3, 2014)

I know 'they' say it is best to harvest in the mornings before the sun comes up but my plants are dripping wet from dew in the mornings so.....what happens if I harvest at the end of the day?
Less potent? Bad taste? Nothing?


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I know 'they' say it is best to harvest in the mornings before the sun comes up but my plants are dripping wet from dew in the mornings so.....what happens if I harvest at the end of the day?
> Less potent? Bad taste? Nothing?


I don't harvest until around 10-11am when they are nice and dry. Sometimes I use my leaf blower to speed up the process


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 3, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I don't harvest until around 10-11am when they are nice and dry. Sometimes I use my leaf blower to speed up the process


Thanks, Boss...... This might be POG's last day on earth.
....and then there was one.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Thanks, Boss...... This might be POG's last day on earth.
> ....and then there was one.


Right on. I've been working on my Cherry Pie This morning... I'm taking a long lunch break tho


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 3, 2014)

So you guys deal with the dripping wet dew too in Cali. I was under the impression that you guys had super low humidity levels and dew wouldn't be an issue. The preventative steps of GB's that I'm gonna emulate next season must really work to prevent Botrytis on the level I've seen the past two seasons.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 3, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Right on. I've been working on my Cherry Pie This morning... I'm taking a long lunch break tho


I'm putting the last of AK47 in jars, took longer to dry, and then I'm hacking down POG. 
Very short break and I'm "starvin' like Lee Marvin", too. Roast beef after I finish this job.


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 3, 2014)

RyanTrees said:


> How did your gsc come out?


We smoked my test piece in a blunt on halloween, gotta say I'm very happy with the results. It was a little early and still was great smoke. Pulled the one I got the test piece off yesterday, gonna pull the other one in another week, wanting 50/50 on that one.


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 3, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Lost the best kitty in the world this weekend.. RIP my LB girl.View attachment 3286215


Really sorry to hear it.


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 3, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Have the flood waters receded?


Ya, I ended up pulling the largest GSC yesterday though. Leaving the other in for another week or more, it didn't get flooded near as bad. Damn that was a nice storm. Went to yosemite yesterday and played in the snow just inside 120 gate. Valley was beautiful but bone dry. rivers were all dried up.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 3, 2014)

The second I took the wire cage off of POG, she collapsed and split into four stinking pieces. It was a good thing she did because she's heavy and very sticky. Half of her is in the guest room, she's going to be a freaking beastly nightmare to trim..... When I'm done trimming POG.. PUrkle will be done....oy.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 3, 2014)

Got all autos on the cups, 3 Northern Lights, 1 Flash Babylon and 1 Jack Herer.
There's also a reg Hindu Kush in there. I'm not sure which one is the one that already sprouted, put the Jack and the Hindu the same day but only 1 emerged. Didn't label them either 
Temps are mid 70's the highest, mid 50's the lowest.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 3, 2014)

1 of 7 stalks of POG who measured 5'3".
 
Excuse my messy closet....or not  
In the purple jar on the shelf is Cashmere Kush and the clear jar is Purple Diesel.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 3, 2014)

Peek-a-boo


----------



## TWS (Nov 3, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Peek-a-boo



I know I been slacking , Lifes been busy but this deserves .....


 Pic of the day


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 4, 2014)

Here is one for you guys/gals...
 
These creatures have begun their march to mate. I think this tarantula is so pretty.


----------



## fumble (Nov 4, 2014)

OMG! that made my skin crawl! lol very cool pic though...now that I am back in my skin


----------



## fumble (Nov 4, 2014)

I have been up all night. Got to smoke a couple bowls with my son before he headed out to climb trees for the day. Then I watched the sun slowly illuminate the forest around their home and smoked a bong to my head. One last look at nature before I head back home.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 4, 2014)

fumble said:


> OMG! that made my skin crawl! lol very cool pic though...now that I am back in my skin


I am really turning into a frontier woman. I woke up one morning and a tarantula was on the pillow next to me. I almost broke my neck getting out of bed. Now I scoop them into something and take them outside.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry you have to leave your bundle of joy. Big, huge hugs.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 4, 2014)

"smoked a bong to my head."

Lmao! Best kind first thing in the morning! It's early AF there huh?


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 4, 2014)

7:15am where fumble is...4:15am in Cali.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 4, 2014)

I thought Fumble was in the left coast?


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 4, 2014)

6:15 here


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 4, 2014)

She's 3 hours ahead of me in Cali. She's in the same state as my mom.


----------



## fumble (Nov 4, 2014)

I just changed his diaper  I sure am gonna miss him S'manta. Yes Smidge...it is early as eff here. I love this time of the morning...I just never get to see it, and certainly not anything like this. I had forgotten just how beautiful PA is. I looked out the bathroom window yesterday afternoon and there were deer on the edge of the woods just passing through lol.


----------



## fumble (Nov 4, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> She's 3 hours ahead of me in Cali. She's in the same state as my mom.





Smidge34 said:


> I thought Fumble was in the left coast?


I am...usually  I am leaving PA today back for CA. Was here for the birth of my grandson


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 4, 2014)

fumble said:


> I just changed his diaper  I sure am gonna miss him S'manta. Yes Smidge...it is early as eff here. I love this time of the morning...I just never get to see it, and certainly not anything like this. I had forgotten just how beautiful PA is. I looked out the bathroom window yesterday afternoon and there were deer on the edge of the woods just passing through lol.


The deer eat mom's roses. She called one day cursing Bambi. 
She'd never hurt an animal but she does resent deer in her garden. 
Mom is in Bucks County, close to Philly.


----------



## fumble (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice area  Do you get back much?


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh, yes..., mom is almost 85, sharp as a tack and still beautiful.


----------



## fumble (Nov 4, 2014)

Pretty lady


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you........she's great...loads of fun.
Just don't talk politics to her...... She's a Republican. Rofl.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 4, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> The deer eat mom's roses. She called one day cursing Bambi.
> She'd never hurt an animal but she does resent deer in her garden.
> Mom is in Bucks County, close to Philly.


I spent a year once in south Philly at the naval shipyard while in the navy in the late 80s. I'm not much on the northeast, but I miss the food and all the chicks who sounded just like Rocky. Yo!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 4, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Oh, yes..., mom is almost 85, sharp as a tack and still beautiful.
> View attachment 3286927


OMG she looks awesome..

Edit:
Just saw she is a Republican, that's okay I will forgive her 
I use to be one then a democrat 
Now independent


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Update on what I still have outside.. All are females, the two males are locked in the garage in flower..theses are all from seed.



Blue dream



Mulanje x Jilly bean



Mulanje x Mozambique



Jilly bean


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 4, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I know 'they' say it is best to harvest in the mornings before the sun comes up but my plants are dripping wet from dew in the mornings so.....what happens if I harvest at the end of the day?
> Less potent? Bad taste? Nothing?


The reason to harvest before sun comes up is to harvest with the least amount of sugar in the plant. At night the plants push there un-used sugar's to their roots for storage during respiration. Once the sun comes up the sugars are drawn back up into plant to be used. The less sugar equals better taste and little smoother burn. I have a fan on mine all night right now so when I harvest early morning they are dry. The difference it makes is small but worth it to me since I put all the time into growing it, might as well do what I can to make it the best I can.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 4, 2014)

Here is a funny to get me back to trimming....belch.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 4, 2014)

Bahia blackhead. This pheno has dense buds with hints of purple here and there. It smells like candy. Like cherry jolly rancher with a haze twist. Tastes like tacos lol. Smooth smoke. With a super energetic high that results in the munchies lol. cant wait to try the other phenos.


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 4, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3287231
> 
> Bahia blackhead. This pheno has dense buds with hints of purple here and there. It smells like candy. Like cherry jolly rancher with a haze twist. Tastes like tacos lol. Smooth smoke. With a super energetic high that results in the munchies lol. cant wait to try the other phenos.


Not sure about taco taste, lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 4, 2014)

Lmao. OK. Maybe not tacos. Idk why I put that hahaha. It tastes like "Mexican weed" from back in the day. Not the brick weed, but the bud that just had a lot of seeds. It tastes like that w/ a sweet/fruity after taste. 

Not tacos.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 4, 2014)

Medical marijuana didn't pass in Florida.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Medical marijuana didn't pass in Florida.


WTF?..who votes against MMJ in this day & age?....


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 4, 2014)

doublejj said:


> WTF?..who votes against MMJ in this day & age?....


Ignorant people. It had to win by a certain percentage and it fell short by a couple of percentage points but had the majority.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Ignorant people. It had to win by a certain percentage and it fell short by a couple of percentage points but had the majority.


the lack of compassion is appalling....


----------



## TWS (Nov 4, 2014)

Florida's full of Commies.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> Florida's full of Commies.


heartless commies...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Nov 5, 2014)

Big money seems to be going a couple states at a time, imo so the harsh laws imposed wont be so loud for everyone else to hear. New York has a cash advance of a million dollars to be in the weed bizz. Once they figure out a way they can rule that aspect of the economy, the passing vote will be overwhelming. Thats my two cents, coming from California, seeing the Washington laws on growers, then some Arizona law about being withing a 25 square mile radius of a shop you cant grow you have to buy from the shop. Im afraid the american dream involves big pockets not big hearts. Soon it will be legal, but illegal in so many other ways, they will double dip on our ass's.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

Same reason gay rights didn't pass in Cali. Fear mongering.

Fear will change to anger when all of those elderly people find out how much better their lives would be with cannabis.

@FLkeys1 - the garden is looking A1!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

I cooked up some Jesus OG coconut oil tonight. Almost exactly one cup 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 5, 2014)

I was sitting with PUrkle yesterday and see she has grown through the fence and she has 6 stalks coming out of her trunk. When I cut her down I'm going to cut off each stalk, not the whole bush, she's too big and unwieldy for me to try to keep her in one piece. I'm going to harvest her during the full moon, Nov 6 and 7.
  :'(


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Nov 5, 2014)

Oregon has legalized pot, too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2014)

Now if australia can follow america like we always do .....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2014)

California will legalize in 2016....


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 5, 2014)

Only seems appropriate to report news like that on page 420.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 5, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Only seems appropriate to report news like that on page 420.


Great observation, Grandpapy.


----------



## cali.gardens.remedy (Nov 5, 2014)

Not sure if this works, but I am trying to post a video of a cool jam I like to listen to when cruising down RT 5 SOUTH! lol


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

I usually harvest in the evening and I stop watering also. I have noticed that if I water that day, the flowers are much wetter and take longer to dry.


Here is the oil after a night in the fridge:







I put some on my face where I am getting some pre-cancer growth. Wiped it out in another spot on my face last time. I licked my finger after applying the cream and I felt the effects almost immediately! I guess the two ounces of ground up flower and scissor hash from my seed collecting was excessive for a cup of coconut oil! I wanted to push the limits and see how much I could get in the pan. It was like a paste!

I ran it through two coffee filters after using my fine food sieve. It was taking so long that I was worried it would thicken too much and stop flowing. So I put it in the oven at 170 and let it sit for an hour. When I returned it had all filtered through and it looked amazing 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I cooked up some Jesus OG coconut oil tonight. Almost exactly one cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on Mo! Whatcha gonna make?


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2014)

cali.gardens.remedy said:


> Not sure if this works, but I am trying to post a video of a cool jam I like to listen to when cruising down RT 5 SOUTH! lol


should add this to the CD if there is still time Ruby


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I usually harvest in the evening and I stop watering also. I have noticed that if I water that day, the flowers are much wetter and take longer to dry.
> 
> 
> Here is the oil after a night in the fridge:
> ...


Haha! awesome  How did you get that color? Cool


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

Coconut oil and cannabis! I would be afraid to cook with this batch. Might kill a mutha!

I am using it as a skin cream for my poor face. Too many years surfing and getting blasted by UV has given me some sketchy skin issues. I had a bad patch I cured with Malawi coconut oil last time so I am hoping the Jesus OG can do the trick. If not, I will need to grow some more Malawi!

I am planning on making it to the BBQ coming up soon. If things work out and I make it up there, I will bring this with me so you can give some a spin in your goodies.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 5, 2014)

Page 420.. Mr sunshine was here!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 5, 2014)

Girls out cookies. . I still need to trim it properly..


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## S'Manta (Nov 5, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3287800 View attachment 3287803 View attachment 3287799 View attachment 3287801
> Girls out cookies. . I still need to trim it properly..





mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3287800 View attachment 3287803 View attachment 3287799 View attachment 3287801
> Girls out cookies. . I still need to trim it properly..


@mr sunshine looks good, no, great.
Have you chopped POG, yet? I have.
What about PUrkle?


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Coconut oil and cannabis! I would be afraid to cook with this batch. Might kill a mutha!
> 
> I am using it as a skin cream for my poor face. Too many years surfing and getting blasted by UV has given me some sketchy skin issues. I had a bad patch I cured with Malawi coconut oil last time so I am hoping the Jesus OG can do the trick. If not, I will need to grow some more Malawi!
> 
> ...


Right on! looking forward to it. What flavors do you like? for candy etc.


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3287800 View attachment 3287803 View attachment 3287799 View attachment 3287801
> Girls out cookies. . I still need to trim it properly..


beautifully sparkly Mr. Sunshine


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> View attachment 3287828 View attachment 3287829 View attachment 3287830


pretty pretty Gdave


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 5, 2014)

PUrkle's last afternoon, I think.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Nov 5, 2014)

Great job sam

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2014)

beautiful S'manta  I am sure you are quite happy with your harvests. 

...love the blond hair...I leave them all over my girls lol


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 5, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Great job sam
> 
> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


Thank you, lmoore. You've given me encouragement and props all summer.
Thank you.



fumble said:


> beautiful S'manta  I am sure you are quite happy with your harvests.
> 
> ...love the blond hair...I leave them all over my girls lol


Fumble, I am stunned at my harvests, my bounty, I feel rich.
Our long hair does get tangled up in those buds. Maybe we should smoke 'em.


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2014)

just makes em sparkle that much more


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 5, 2014)

fumble said:


> just makes em sparkle that much more


   
I can't wait to meetcha.....


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2014)

Likewise girlfriend


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2014)

fumble said:


> should add this to the CD if there is still time Ruby


im hoping to be home in a week and if that happens ill finish the cd and organize it to go thru sam...your bbq is on the 11th etc im hoping 3 1/2 weeks it can get there on time?im only using my phone for RIU im nowhere near a pc to finish the cd at the moment


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

Cherry of course! Although I prefer chocolate to candy.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't posted in this thread for a while. You guys did great this year. I didn't feel like comparing my quarter pounders with you guys multi-pounders. It's like walking into the locker room with the littlest dick and letting it hang out. Anyways, I'll be in San Diego next week if any of you wanna meet up I'll bring a little taste of Hawaii with me, pm me if your in the area, Aloha


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 5, 2014)

Some Chernobyl at week six... Can't wait for week nine.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2014)

@Dyna Ryda - I am an hour north of San Diego - near Disneyland. Are you coming up this way?



TGA Jesus OG x Jilly Bean/Jillanje


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## getawaymountain (Nov 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Dyna Ryda - I am an hour north of San Diego - near Disneyland. Are you coming up this way?
> 
> View attachment 3288064
> 
> ...


beans look great


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks! I can't wait to see what they produce!


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 6, 2014)

Okay, here is my situation.
I'm only half done trimming POG and PUrkle is hanging in 4 different closets. Not only am I a bad trimmer I am a slow trimmer so . . I feel overwhelmed and defeated. But, pull up my bootstraps and dive in, when I get home from the store.
While I feel like I'm in a pot nightmare right now, I know it is going to turn into one of the best dreams I've ever had.


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sam, trimming blows... anybody who likes it simply hasn't trimmed enough. I believe I trim relatively fast. I trim 5-10 times faster than anyone I have give me a hand and do a better job... Because I hate it and I just want to be done. The feeling I get when my safe is packed to bursting is worth it though. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Okay, here is my situation.
> I'm only half done trimming POG and PUrkle is hanging in 4 different closets. Not only am I a bad trimmer I am a slow trimmer so . . I feel overwhelmed and defeated. But, pull up my bootstraps and dive in, when I get home from the store.
> While I feel like I'm in a pot nightmare right now, I know it is going to turn into one of the best dreams I've ever had.


once it's dried Sam, you can store it in tubs & trim it as you need it. No need to try get it all done now. Put on your favorite music & just let it happen at it;s own pace. the race is over now, & you won...Congratulations!!


----------



## skinnysmoke (Nov 6, 2014)

This morning before the chop. Gonna miss her colors!


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 6, 2014)

Cherry Pie hash from the trimming machine


----------



## lmoore2680 (Nov 6, 2014)

Garden boss how did the trim machine work for you


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Garden boss how did the trim machine work for you


here we go again...lol


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Cherry Pie hash from the trimming machine


boy i bet that's tasty...


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 6, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Garden boss how did the trim machine work for you


Great. Still rocking several hours a day. Some tips:
Raise the blade as close to the grill as possible.
Scrape the blades with a razor every 20-30 minutes


----------



## lmoore2680 (Nov 6, 2014)

I was gonna order one but worried how well they work


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Great. Still rocking several hours a day. Some tips:
> Raise the blade as close to the grill as possible.
> Scrape the blades with a razor every 20-30 minutes


try spraying it lightly with PAM..


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 6, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> I was gonna order one but worried how well they work


I'm getting a second one just to have a backup.


doublejj said:


> try spraying it lightly with PAM..


Is pam residue safe to smoke?


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I haven't posted in this thread for a while. You guys did great this year. I didn't feel like comparing my quarter pounders with you guys multi-pounders. It's like walking into the locker room with the littlest dick and letting it hang out. Anyways, I'll be in San Diego next week if any of you wanna meet up I'll bring a little taste of Hawaii with me, pm me if your in the area, Aloha


Don't forget to holla when you come back home the next time bro. I'm setting up an indoor grow and would like to pick your brain. Wish we could have made it happen last time.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I'm getting a second one just to have a backup.
> 
> Is pam residue safe to smoke?


it's food....oil....what do you think happens when you fry something in oil?..it smokes!...lol


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3288044 View attachment 3288042 View attachment 3288045


oh my! very very nice


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2014)

skinnysmoke said:


> This morning before the chop. Gonna miss her colors!
> 
> View attachment 3288182
> View attachment 3288183
> ...


gorgeous colors man!


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Okay, here is my situation.
> I'm only half done trimming POG and PUrkle is hanging in 4 different closets. Not only am I a bad trimmer I am a slow trimmer so . . I feel overwhelmed and defeated. But, pull up my bootstraps and dive in, when I get home from the store.
> While I feel like I'm in a pot nightmare right now, I know it is going to turn into one of the best dreams I've ever had.


JJ is correct S'manta  What I do is pretrim by taking of all the fans and stemmed bs, then hang til dry and put in a tub until I can get to it. imo...dry trimming is waaaay easier anyway. Good headphones and kick ass music help


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 6, 2014)

fumble said:


> JJ is correct S'manta  What I do is pretrim by taking of all the fans and stemmed bs, then hang til dry and put in a tub until I can get to it. imo...dry trimming is waaaay easier anyway. Good headphones and kick ass music help


That's pretty much what I do. Though I watch Netflix documentaries...you know... or cartoons. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> That's pretty much what I do. Though I watch Netflix documentaries...you know... or cartoons. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I can't look at 2 things at once. My eyes are either on the TV or my work....I cannot do both.


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yea that's why the documentaries. You can listen and learn. White keeping your eyes on your work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2014)

yeah, gotta have either the tv or headphones. Absolutely cannot under any circumstances trim with GASP...nothing


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 6, 2014)

I've trimmed in silence. But I also spend several hours a day silent. I used to hang a lot in libraries 


fumble said:


> yeah, gotta have either the tv or headphones. Absolutely cannot under any circumstances trim with GASP...nothing


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 6, 2014)

Apparently my last flowering plant is from a bagweed that gets passed around as chocolope. Plant looks nice and sugary, smells quite sweet like bubblegum. I wonder what it really is. What I know for sure is that this shit I've grown it several times in the past, so I believe it has become a local strain by now. DNA's photos of their pheno looks something like mine, but it is NOT even on the same level, it ain't even playing the same sport as the DNA photos I've seen.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 6, 2014)

mwooten102 said:


> Sam, trimming blows... anybody who likes it simply hasn't trimmed enough. I believe I trim relatively fast. I trim 5-10 times faster than anyone I have give me a hand and do a better job... Because I hate it and I just want to be done. The feeling I get when my safe is packed to bursting is worth it though. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Being in Cali I can take all the water leaves off and leave the rest and call it a hippy trim and a different kind of person buys it and loves it....​


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 6, 2014)

BREAK TIME 

I've been trimming since 10am. I need to roll some Bubba Kush and get back to that groovy feeling and back to the most mind numbing monotonous tedious job I've ever done. . ever. 
I'm reconsidering growing beasties, too much fricken trimming. 
I feed Matisse at 3pm....that's when I'll start trimming, again. Maybe.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2014)

I got it easy im pulling this auto soon and ill have to trim for 10 secs ...


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 6, 2014)

Sod yew...bugger off, mate


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> BREAK TIME
> 
> I've been trimming since 10am. I need to roll some Bubba Kush and get back to that groovy feeling and back to the most mind numbing monotonous tedious job I've ever done. . ever.
> I'm reconsidering growing beasties, too much fricken trimming.
> I feed Matisse at 3pm....that's when I'll start trimming, again. Maybe.


lol "wax on...wax off"....


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not smoking one joint until PUrkle is dried and weighed. I want to get a very accurate weight. Same goes for POG. They were my biggest plants.

The USA channel is showing Law & Order: SVU, all day. I've been listening to one pervert story after another. I kinda got into trimming while getting lost in daytime drama. 
I think I'll watch a Hitchcock film for my next trim session. Rear Window, I think.


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I haven't posted in this thread for a while. You guys did great this year. I didn't feel like comparing my quarter pounders with you guys multi-pounders. It's like walking into the locker room with the littlest dick and letting it hang out. Anyways, I'll be in San Diego next week if any of you wanna meet up I'll bring a little taste of Hawaii with me, pm me if your in the area, Aloha



Your dank is always worth looking at. Hey PM when your in town,see if we can grab some lunch or something.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 6, 2014)

Dinner break is over, back to the machine...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Dinner break is over, back to the machine...


This is why we don't hold the bbq until Dec....


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 6, 2014)

Will PUrkle even be ready in a month? Should be dry in a week or so, then weighed and jarred. . . how long do they cure? She should be smokable by then.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Will PUrkle even be ready in a month? Should be dry in a week or so, then weighed and jarred. . . how long do they cure? She should be smokable by then.


yes, it will just keep getting better as it cures a bit more.


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2014)

Very sad night at home today. We will be saying good by to Babes tomorrow. We love you girl.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 6, 2014)

TWS said:


> Very sad night at home today. We will be saying good by to Babes tomorrow. We love you girl.


She's beautiful, TWS... I am so sorry.
A wise cowboy I know told me animals don't fear death, they fear pain. I think its true but not very consoling to us humans.
My sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> She's beautiful, TWS... I am so sorry.
> A wise cowboy I know told me animals don't fear death, they fear pain. I think its true but not very consoling to us humans.
> My sympathies to you and your family.



I remembering you saying this to JJ and it really is helping keeping me as strong as possible. This is the second time in my life that I have had to do this. I will be doing it by myself. I think it's easier on me and the family.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2014)

TWS said:


> I remembering you saying this to JJ and it really is helping keeping me as strong as possible. This is the second time in my life that I have had to do this. I will be doing it by myself. I think it's easier on me and the family.


Huggs my brother...my heart is sad for you. This is very difficult, i know. You must do the right thing...love you


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 6, 2014)

TWS said:


> I remembering you saying this to JJ and it really is helping keeping me as strong as possible. This is the second time in my life that I have had to do this. I will be doing it by myself. I think it's easier on me and the family.


It is hard for me to come up with words when it pertains to animals so I fall back to that tidbit I found comforting. 
What you have to do tomorrow is the kindest most loving tribute to Babes anyone could do. 
Big huge hug.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 6, 2014)

So so sorry,

Just had to do this with our LB girl.. We stayed with her the whole time. The vet was great, he gave her something to put her asleep first, like they do before surgery, then once asleep they gave her what sent her to Kitty heaven..

Hurts my heart still.. If you need someone to go with YA, I'm not to far but if you want to do it alone I tottaly understand..









TWS said:


> Very sad night at home today. We will be saying good by to Babes tomorrow. We love you girl.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Nov 6, 2014)

TWS said:


> Very sad night at home today. We will be saying good by to Babes tomorrow. We love you girl.


I had to put my Dog Nina down bout a yr ago due to cancer.. we got er as a stray. An she was def. An the first thing the cancer took from her was her eye sight slowly.. an watching her suffer was the worse ever, i didn't want to put er down an lose my best friend an pal, but i couldn't let er be in pain an suffer. Was the hardest thing I ever did, puting my best friend down. But after it was done I knew it was the right thing.. My condolences go out to you.. i know the feeling an pain of loss of a best friend..


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks Flkeys. FMily said he would go with me too but it just makes it harder for me when someone else is there and sympathetic.. I would be more of a mess.. I can't stay with her while it happens. Im a big baby. I want to be with her but it hurts.


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2014)

ragieboyyy said:


> I had to put my Dog Nina down bout a yr ago due to cancer.. we got er as a stray. An she was def. An the first thing the cancer took from her was her eye sight slowly.. an watching her suffer was the worse ever, i didn't want to put er down an lose my best friend an pal, but i couldn't let er be in pain an suffer. Was the hardest thing I ever did, puting my best friend down. But after it was done I knew it was the right thing.. My condolences go out to you.. i know the feeling an pain of loss of a best friend..


 thank you. I know time heals the heart but I still have Problems from our Beagle we had to put down early in life about 5 years ago. We have two more dogs and I don't think we will have any more


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2014)

why are pet fish so easy to let go ? lol. Man Ive killed my share of fish and birds on accident. from going on vaction and not feeding the fish to blowing remote control airplane exhaust on the finches.
 my favorite love bird, before we left on vacation I put a paper towel tube in his cage to play with and he crawled inside and got stuck and probably had a heart attack. This dog shit sucks .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2014)

TWS sorry for your loss brother, but dont let that stop you from having some more of the most amazing creatures ever. They can make you happy, cry, and everything in between. All my life since I was a babe we had 3-4 around constantly and though it hurt like fck everytime we had to let one go, there happened to be another beautiful soul to replace him/her a little later. I love dogs as they are very soothing, help you relax, & smile.


Edit: fkn hell that set off the emotions. Healthy to feel love though...


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 6, 2014)

I just gave my dog a hug for you TWS.

Stay strong.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2014)

I travelled with my wife 300miles to get our dog cremated and brought home with us ...so heartwrenching carrying her out of the car and touching that familiar nose of hers through the blanket...
Im sure your loved one @TWS will be playing with all of our dogs over the rainbow bridge when the time comes.sympathys....


----------



## fumble (Nov 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> Very sad night at home today. We will be saying good by to Babes tomorrow. We love you girl.


so sorry to hear that TWS. My condolences. There just aren't enough words


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> Thanks Flkeys. FMily said he would go with me too but it just makes it harder for me when someone else is there and sympathetic.. I would be more of a mess.. I can't stay with her while it happens. Im a big baby. I want to be with her but it hurts.


I understand, my partner was there when we took LB in and he stayed and cried the entire time. I am not blaming him but it did make it very hard for me to keep it together and the point she was gone, I lost it. I never ever judge anyone on how they do this.. It is hard to do but if your pet is in pain it is not fare to them to keep them alive and in pain.. I have had cats before that I had to do this with and it never gets easier..


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 7, 2014)

Thinking of you, TWS. 

On a brighter note, I thought I was done with POG's rough trim but I found another branch. 

PUrkle, I'm taking the top half of the branch's and rough trimming the best parts of Purkie, first. 

I've got Netflix lined up to watch, The Boys From Brazil and Good Will Hunting. Two oldies but goodies.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 7, 2014)

This tule fog scares me. Lots of empty farms now with moist soil around here. This Bahia hasn't shown any pm or budrot yet though. Hawaiian skunk haze also mold resistant so far


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 7, 2014)

One of the greatest joys in life is being owned by a dog. I just get it in my head right off the bat that 10-12 years is likely the max this creature will be in my life and I'm so lucky to have that. I try to remember that my sadness at their deaths will just be my own selfishness and that while smart, dogs generally have no thoughts of their own impending deaths. They don't feel sorry for themselves because they are going to die. I find peace in that and immediately start a new chapter with a new pup.

I've buried a LOT of dogs in my 45 years and I used to say never again, but each new pup finds a place in my heart and actually helps me get past the last one and I just smile when I think of all the them. I couldn't imagine another dog when my last one died. Now I can't imagine NOT getting her.


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> Very sad night at home today. We will be saying good by to Babes tomorrow. We love you girl.


Very sorry for your loss, very beautiful girl.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 7, 2014)

So just before sunrise while the wind was calm I gathered pollen from two males and crossed the following.

Jilly bean Male:
Back crossed with Jilly Bean female
Mulanje x Jillybean female

Blue Dream Male:
Back crossed with Blue dream female
Mulanje x Mozambique female

Pic. Is close up of blue dream flower.. For a week or two in to flower the amount of trichomes is crazy.. Other pic. Is female Jilly Bean..
TGIF


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 7, 2014)

Cool job on the crossing! I realize my crosses this season (Caramel Candy Kush male crossed with two female CCK phenos and then with a Jackberry F4 female) amounted to little more than "pollen chucking", what with me picking a male through visual observation, rather than actual breeding. Anyway, I hope the JBF4 and CCK are stable enough strains to give me a "hybrid" with all the vigor, but am afraid I've just made an F2 of some kind, opening up the entire Pandora's Box of possible phenos from both parents' gene pool. Anybody?


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 7, 2014)

Break time. I've been trimming since 5:45am......


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 7, 2014)

In my research I kept seeing to get a Good stable strain you should back cross.. Not sure if it is true?? Also read you need to use many male females from the same parent and keep back crossing them.. Geez, I have time on my hands but not enough for 40 plus plants..this is a lot of work.. It's all worth it when you get a super frosty early blue dream plant.. As well as a friend who told me last night he tried my bubba kush flower and can't remember falling asleep and did not wake up once all night..


----------



## nuggs (Nov 7, 2014)

just read up on the last few pages. Sorry for your lost TWS and for your pussy cat too Keys. I'm still morning over Hodgegrown and all this death is hard to deal with. Especially with it being that time of year when we got to chop down our girls! I get attached to them too. time of the season. Thanksgiving is on the near! I'll be praying for everyone of my friends here and there and giving thanks for what time has allowed me. Thanks all..!


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 7, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> In my research I kept seeing to get a Good stable strain you should back cross.. Not sure if it is true?? Also read you need to use many male females from the same parent and keep back crossing them.. Geez, I have time on my hands but not enough for 40 plus plants..this is a lot of work.. It's all worth it when you get a super frosty early blue dream plant.. As well as a friend who told me last night he tried my bubba kush flower and can't remember falling asleep and did not wake up once all night..


Yeah I've read everything out there on breeding and genetics. I just hope that the guys at Dynasty and Sannies stabilized those two strains to the point that I have a true F1 hybrid. I've not ran them enough to be sure of their overall stability, but they appear to be. Not a lot of variation in the individual parents, that I saw.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 7, 2014)

My break, a few hours ago, lasted about 5 minutes, if that. I'm on a mission to get it done. I'm possessed.
This break will last at least 10 minutes. 
I'm tired.


----------



## nuggs (Nov 7, 2014)

On nov. 21,22&23
the Hodge Family and Friends are going to Collins Lake for a 3 day camp out / fishing trip in memory of Micheal. This is his service and everyone is invited to attend.


----------



## tyson53 (Nov 7, 2014)

TWS...I am sorry for your loss...I have been through it a few times and it never gets easy....but Babes will be at Peace and no more pain...the good thing is..we will all be together on the next part of our journey...the ever lasting togetherness...

RIP Babes..may you be waiting at the bridge for your master when its time you meet again....sleep safe


----------



## 757growin (Nov 7, 2014)

Sorry for your pains t dub. My other pups is what always helps me when one passes. Speedy recovery for your heavy heart sir.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 8, 2014)

dang man. Kinda depressed I have to chop these gorgeous plants. I took a whole entire Bahia down today. Very sativa-ish. Smells hazy/hashy w/ sweet undertones. Should be a helluva train though with the foxtail buds and all. I have converted to strickly dry trimming. Much easier and better quality buds IMO. Helps the buds slow dry improving the flavor and smoothness.also the leaves protect the buds from light. During the drying process. I have a shoplight in the office where I hang buds and I noticed on my light deep crop the first set of buds had a brownish tinge during curing. Look like stress and tasted not so good either. The next budswere good because we didn't use the office during drying process.

On a brighter note!! The weather this week was amazing.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a blister on my right ring finger that is raw from too much scissoring.
I've had to adjust how I am holding the scissors. I am going to finish this, today. It ends today except for the fine tuning when jarred for the cure.
Pfui . . and I'm hungry.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 8, 2014)

Break time...... :-\ :-/


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 8, 2014)

New life. Northern Lights auto and a freebie Flash Babylon.
Standing is what I guess is a reg Hindu Kush I got from a friend (I didn't labeled any, figured they're gonna look different or the same depending on the strain, like the 3 lights gotta look similar and different from the babylon or the kush)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 8, 2014)

Friggin Sam throwing down fr. That's right!! You go girlfriend!! These sativa dom phenos are a PITA to trim man. Fog was thick this a.m. Bahia blackhead in the ground still looks 3 into flower *palm face*. She seems to like cold weather so hopefully she can get to finish, or close enough. I really understand this strain now. The top buds on the colas turn dark purple but the inners stay green for the most part. Interesting to watch. Very nice high from this strain. Not so couchlocky. Stumbleweed and seahash will put you down lol. Strawberry blue will put out in motion for sure. Just can't wait to try the Hawaiian skunk haze.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 8, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Friggin Sam throwing down fr. That's right!! You go girlfriend!! These sativa dom phenos are a PITA to trim man. Fog was thick this a.m. Bahia blackhead in the ground still looks 3 into flower *palm face*. She seems to like cold weather so hopefully she can get to finish, or close enough. I really understand this strain now. The top buds on the colas turn dark purple but the inners stay green for the most part. Interesting to watch. Very nice high from this strain. Not so couchlocky. Stumbleweed and seahash will put you down lol. Strawberry blue will put out in motion for sure. Just can't wait to try the Hawaiian skunk haze.


Lol...thank you Fres..... I'M DONE....I think.
I trimmed almost 18 hours, yesterday and 5, today.
I'm exhausted but satisfied and thrilled the bulk of it is over.
Yes, I'll spend a day or two fine tuning my buds when I jar them up. 
Unfortunately, POG is ready or almost ready for fine trimming and curing. 
Time to make some chicken salad for lunch. It needs to have its flavors meld for a few hours before gobbling it down. Yesterday I only ate a banana and an apple.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 8, 2014)

You're crazy woman. I need to make more edibles. Getting prepared for this next trim sesh


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 8, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You're crazy woman. I need to make more edibles. Getting prepared for this next trim sesh


I became obsessed....


----------



## nuggs (Nov 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I became obsessed....


naw you're doing Great! lets see a pic of your trim job.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 8, 2014)

nuggs said:


> naw you're doing Great!


I have to say that my trimming improved, I think. You guys can judge me at the BBQ. I'll bring scissors.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 8, 2014)

I have been gifted the following seeds..
Bull rider, master kush, venom OG SSC and sour grape..

Going to need a bigger yard


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2014)

@TWS - Sending you my good vibe power  I use the coconut oil for skin cancer on my face and I sometimes drop a little oil in my green tea.

Harvested the tiny Jilly Bean. Smells so good - mango/creamsicle/cheese danish. Got tons of seeds!













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 8, 2014)

@FLkeys1 You said a friend of yours tried Bubba Kush, have you tried it, yet?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Friggin Sam throwing down fr. That's right!! You go girlfriend!! These sativa dom phenos are a PITA to trim man. Fog was thick this a.m. Bahia blackhead in the ground still looks 3 into flower *palm face*. She seems to like cold weather so hopefully she can get to finish, or close enough. I really understand this strain now. The top buds on the colas turn dark purple but the inners stay green for the most part. Interesting to watch. Very nice high from this strain. Not so couchlocky. Stumbleweed and seahash will put you down lol. Strawberry blue will put out in motion for sure. Just can't wait to try the Hawaiian skunk haze.


Ive dedicated my strawberry blue grow to you and the wonder woman to GB..you guys put me onto them...I might dedicate my 10 inch la diva auto to sam cos she loves trimming


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 8, 2014)

nuggs said:


> naw you're doing Great! lets see a pic of your trim job.


Remember, it is "roughly" trimmed. I'll show you a fined tuned trim when they get jarred. 
It looks better in person....lol.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> @FLkeys1 You said a friend of yours tried Bubba Kush, have you tried it, yet?


I have but I have such a low tolerance it's hard for me to judge how poten it is. It just puts me to sleep . So I always like to have others try it and get a review from them.. Both friends said it was awesome and they smoke everyday. They said it was just as good as a top shelf collective bought flower and they know not to sugar coat it.. Just give me the truth. 
If I make it to the BBQ I will bring some to share, if I don't make it maybe I can find someone local that is going who would be willing to take for y'all to sample


----------



## nuggs (Nov 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Remember, it is "roughly" trimmed. I'll show you a fined tuned trim when they get jarred.
> It looks better in person....lol.View attachment 3289674


looks really good Sam. lots of resin.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Remember, it is "roughly" trimmed. I'll show you a fined tuned trim when they get jarred.
> It looks better in person....lol.View attachment 3289674


Nothing wrong with that sam looks really good...id just pull those few remaining leaves of as I go along smoking it


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 8, 2014)

nuggs said:


> looks really good Sam. lots of resin.


Thank you so much, nuggs.... That is my prized, Purple Urkle, PUrkle or Purkie, if you prefer.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Remember, it is "roughly" trimmed. I'll show you a fined tuned trim when they get jarred.
> It looks better in person....lol.View attachment 3289674


Looks good !! 

like I posted before, I do three trims before it is all done..
Here is a pic. Of bubba kush after the final trim.. She smells so so good..


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 8, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Looks good !!
> 
> like I posted before, I do three trims before it is all done..
> Here is a pic. Of bubba kush after the final trim.. She smells so so good..
> ...


My Bubba
 
It is the smoothest mmj I've ever smoked.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Tonight we are having friends over for dinner so will see if they want Bubba Kush before dinner, after or maybe both LOL


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My Bubba
> View attachment 3289699
> It is the smoothest mmj I've ever smoked.



WOW

That is some super frosty bud.. Well done!!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I have a blister on my right ring finger that is raw from too much scissoring.
> I've had to adjust how I am holding the scissors. I am going to finish this, today. It ends today except for the fine tuning when jarred for the cure.
> Pfui . . and I'm hungry.


Back in the day when I trimmed a lot by hand, I taught myself to trim left handed. I would trade off with either hand. It takes a little while to finally get it, but it's cool once you get the hang of it.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 9, 2014)

I did switch to my left hand to finish. Great minds think alike. 

Today I'm going to weigh, spiff up my trim and jar POG. I have to wean myself from trimming, I really got into it.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I did switch to my left hand to finish. Great minds think alike.
> 
> Today I'm going to weigh, spiff up my trim and jar POG. I have to wean myself from trimming, I really got into it.


LOL Well well, she's become a trimming machine. Want to join fumble & trim, trim,trim....for profit?...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 9, 2014)

I trimmed a pound in several sittings, took me 8 to 15 days, but I trimmed like an hour or less. My delicate musician hands can't take it


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 9, 2014)

doublejj said:


> LOL Well well, she's become a trimming machine. Want to join fumble & trim, trim,trim....for profit?...


Tempting offer....HELL NO


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Tempting offer....HELL NO


Lol!....Aw, once you do the first 20lbs or so, it becomes routine...


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 9, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Lol!....Aw, once you do the first 20lbs or so, it becomes routine...


That's a fact.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> That's a fact.


*LOL!!!*


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2014)

Awww S'manta  it's really not _that_ bad hehehe


----------



## 757growin (Nov 9, 2014)

Id rather pay someone 200 to trim a unit. A routine can suck sometimes! I like having my hands not ache..lols


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Nov 9, 2014)

They have mobile grooming, guess all we need now is mobile trimming. LOL I know ill see this in the future.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> They have mobile grooming, guess all we need now is mobile trimming. LOL I know ill see this in the future.


I guy could make $100,000 a season with a dry trimmer in the back of a Sprinter van....


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2014)

@Mohican


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2014)

Some late season projects

skywalker, woodie, huckleberry, blue heron, SFV



*ménage à trois*


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 9, 2014)

fumble said:


> Awww S'manta  it's really not _that_ bad hehehe


No, not that bad......worse  
If I lived closer I do it in a heartbeat...just for the cool company.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 9, 2014)

TWS said:


> Some late season projects
> 
> skywalker, woodie, huckleberry, blue heron, SFV
> 
> ...


They are beautiful and if they were mine I'd go stark raving mad. I am now totally free from the fear, stress and worry from that airplane. 
However, my house reeks...of sweet dank stench. Heavenly.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 9, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> They have mobile grooming, guess all we need now is mobile trimming. LOL I know ill see this in the future.


http://www.cannabismobiletrimming.com/contact.html


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Nov 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> http://www.cannabismobiletrimming.com/contact.html




HAHAHA


----------



## ragieboyyy (Nov 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> http://www.cannabismobiletrimming.com/contact.html


Thats awesome! Dudes prolly making a fortune with that!


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 9, 2014)

I weighed a bud of Purple OG to try in the morning and like Bubba Kush it is incredibly sticky and grinding it is difficult as it sticks to the grinder nubs. Even two weeks later, BK is so sticky that if you squish two buds together they become one bud. When I smoke BK the joint becomes an oiler... I just took a few tokes of POG and while I wasn't completely down, but close, well, I am now floating. I love it. Can't wait til morning when I test it after a good nights sleep to see if I'm right....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 9, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I weighed a bud of Purple OG to try in the morning and like Bubba Kush it is incredibly sticky and grinding it is difficult as it sticks to the grinder nubs. Even two weeks later, BK is so sticky that if you squish two buds together they become one bud. When I smoke BK the joint becomes an oiler... I just took a few tokes of POG and while I wasn't completely down, but close, well, I am now floating. I love it. Can't wait til morning when I test it after a good nights sleep to see if I'm right....



Funny, my BK is the same way, sticky Mon, very sticky.. Looks like my final weight of Bubba Kush is 16.2 oz.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2014)

If I had that much weed in my house I would find it hard to keep travelling to work to pour gold bars as I would be in a lovely stoned induced coma for six months and not be able to leave the house


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> If I had that much weed in my house I would find it hard to keep travelling to work to pour gold bars as I would be in a lovely stoned induced coma for six months and not be able to leave the house


I've got twice as much BK at my house. Will just cost you a few extra Cherry Ripe's.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2014)

I think I might be back home in 3 or 4 days so will need your address if your comfortable guving it to me and ill get things moving for the cd and cherry ripe package and maybe a couple jars of vegemite for tws to spread on his sexy mug


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh and im thinking a kilo of cherry ripe bars ...ive already sourced them


----------



## skinnysmoke (Nov 9, 2014)

DD trimmed goiing into jars. I've been enjoying all of the grows this season. Enjoy my color contribution lol.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Oh and im thinking a kilo of cherry ripe bars ...ive already sourced them


A kilo of Cherry Ripe's? Omg....

Yes, I feel comfortable giving you my Addy. I'm a whore for Cherry Ripe's.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> A kilo of Cherry Ripe's? Omg....
> 
> Yes, I feel comfortable giving you my Addy. I'm a whore for Cherry Ripe's.


I think its a kilo..wife came across a wharehouse that sell all foods bulk for shops to put on sale ill check when I get home in a few days


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I think its a kilo..wife came across a wharehouse that sell all foods bulk for shops to put on sale ill check when I get home in a few days


sounds like Costco..lol


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I think its a kilo..wife came across a wharehouse that sell all foods bulk for shops to put on sale ill check when I get home in a few days


Give your wife a big hug and kiss on the cheek for me....the cheek on her face, please. What could I send her from Cali? Dried fruits and nuts?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2014)

I havnt seen her for a week it will have to be more than a hug  she loves mocha lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2014)

doublejj said:


> sounds like Costco..lol


Ya its the middle mans warehouse I guess ...no carports tho lol


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 10, 2014)

Mocha, eh?... I'll put on my thinking cap.
Does she by any chance like peanuts/peanut butter? Mocha...See's candy store will be paid a visit to check out their mocha offerings. I once had chocolate covered coffee beans. Yum.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 10, 2014)

This amazing. We all like chocolate.
Probably not good for trimming unless you speak French. There are subtitles.

http://www.trueactivist.com/hes-grown-cocoa-for-years-but-never-seen-chocolate-his-reaction-to-his-1st-taste-priceless/


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2014)

Never thought of it like that....


S'Manta said:


> This amazing. We all like chocolate.
> 
> http://www.trueactivist.com/hes-grown-cocoa-for-years-but-never-seen-chocolate-his-reaction-to-his-1st-taste-priceless/


Trippy


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> This amazing. We all like chocolate.
> Probably not good for trimming unless you speak French. There are subtitles.
> 
> http://www.trueactivist.com/hes-grown-cocoa-for-years-but-never-seen-chocolate-his-reaction-to-his-1st-taste-priceless/


This is gonna be Sam w/Dabs....lol


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 10, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Back in the day when I trimmed a lot by hand, I taught myself to trim left handed. I would trade off with either hand. It takes a little while to finally get it, but it's cool once you get the hang of it.


Ha I've been trying that myself. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 10, 2014)

POG, trimmed and in the air tight container... 2.3 lbs. I didn't grab all the little buds...I don't want them..they go to my trim recipient, if she wants them. 
Still have PUrkle to fine trim and jar up. I have enough product to last me until the year 2025 yet I'm thinking about next year....have I lost my mind?
With this warm weather PUrkle is starting to feel dry but the inside probably isn't. I'll investigate after I feed Matisse. He just hollered.


----------



## TWS (Nov 10, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Back in the day when I trimmed a lot by hand, I taught myself to trim left handed. I would trade off with either hand. It takes a little while to finally get it, but it's cool once you get the hang of it.



I like to think of my self as a switch hitter too.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 10, 2014)

Here's some pics pics of my current outdoor grow, if you wanna keep snails off your gals I cannot recommend copper tape enough, they absolutely hate it and it apparently shocks them!


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 10, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> POG, trimmed and in the air tight container... 2.3 lbs. I didn't grab all the little buds...I don't want them..they go to my trim recipient, if she wants them.
> Still have PUrkle to fine trim and jar up. I have enough product to last me until the year 2025 yet I'm thinking about next year....have I lost my mind?
> With this warm weather PUrkle is starting to feel dry but the inside probably isn't. I'll investigate after I feed Matisse. He just hollered.


you know I thought I had that problem a few years back when i started growing. After my first 5lb harvest I figured I'd never run out. Turns out I just started smoking more, lol. When you don't have to buy it or worry about running out you start smoking more and more and more and more and more and more.
Congrats on the successful harvest.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> you know I thought I had that problem a few years back when i started growing. After my first 5lb harvest I figured I'd never run out. Turns out I just started smoking more, lol. When you don't have to buy it or worry about running out you start smoking more and more and more and more and more and more.
> Congrats on the successful harvest.


That's a fact...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2014)

The more you grow the more you know and the more you know the more you'll smoke it up . Its a lifestyle


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> you know I thought I had that problem a few years back when i started growing. After my first 5lb harvest I figured I'd never run out. Turns out I just started smoking more, lol. When you don't have to buy it or worry about running out you start smoking more and more and more and more and more and more.
> Congrats on the successful harvest.


I find the more I have yes the more I smoke ...im a generous person until bitten once so I always find the more I have the more I help others who smoke/need medicine...ive never felt better until the day I came acrosd a lady of about 60 who had cancer in the bones...her back was really painful so my wife asked me if it was ok to give her some weed to see if it helps...and it did and it made me feel so good to do that bless her that was over 10 years ago shes not alive now....that was about the time I got out of weed for profit


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 10, 2014)

Smoking on some Cherry Pie fresh off the drying racks, excellent purp flavor and it hasn't even started to cure yet 
I would have to say this year AK47 and Cherry Pie are my top 2. I can't choose a favorite between them. Both excellent.
@doublejj thanks again man. One of the best trades I've made in the last year


----------



## TWS (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Smoking on some Cherry Pie fresh off the drying racks, excellent purp flavor and it hasn't even started to cure yet
> I would have to say this year AK47 and Cherry Pie are my top 2. I can't choose a favorite between them. Both excellent.
> @doublejj thanks again man. One of the best trades I've made in the last year


My pleasure bro...


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 11, 2014)

Who is the breeder that puts out cherry pie GB?
That looks lovely man, and I'm sure from the looks of things you've probably forgotten more than I have learned
Ak 47 has been around awhile just never tried growing it yet, but awesome grow my man!
My next grow I'll start late Dec (Aus) and it'll be ready late March early to mid April but the autumn rains and cooler weather bring on the mold here in southeastern Aus, any recommendations for mould resistant strains you've had experience with? Last year I picked out so much liquified bud that I reckon I lost 10-15 percent of my harvest and I woulda lost it all if I wasn't so obsessed and paranoid about it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2014)

redeyedfrog said:


> Who is the breeder that puts out cherry pie GB?
> That looks lovely man, and I'm sure from the looks of things you've probably forgotten more than I have learned
> Ak 47 has been around awhile just never tried growing it yet, but awesome grow my man!
> My next grow I'll start late Dec (Aus) and it'll be ready late March early to mid April but the autumn rains and cooler weather bring on the mold here in southeastern Aus, any recommendations for mould resistant strains you've had experience with? Last year I picked out so much liquified bud that I reckon I lost 10-15 percent of my harvest and I woulda lost it all if I wasn't so obsessed and paranoid about it.


Thats where im lucky with mould....I live in the driest state in aust


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2014)

On the road as we speak ...love australia


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 11, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3291261 On the road as we speak ...love australia


 gorgeous red country we live in


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 11, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> you know I thought I had that problem a few years back when i started growing. After my first 5lb harvest I figured I'd never run out. Turns out I just started smoking more, lol. When you don't have to buy it or worry about running out you start smoking more and more and more and more and more and more.
> Congrats on the successful harvest.



I could triple my usage and still have more than enough... It will allow me to be very generous at Christmas time. 

After my horse shoer leaves I am going to finish jarring PUrkle and then vacuum and organize my closet for storage of my mmj. I'm not going to have enough jars or storage tubs so....PUrkle's lessor buds will go into a ziploc until I go and find more BIG glass jars.
I gotta lot of product for one person and I'm as happy as a pig in slop. Oinkers


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 11, 2014)

Do your dogs go ape shit for the farriers trimmings? Mine would always sit and wait for the clippings. They've got to be the smelliest damned dog treats ever.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 11, 2014)

They don't get the chance to get the trimmed off hoof parts. Until I read you wrote they stink I was thinking maybe I'd gather them up for the dogs but no way. They'd want to eat it on my bed. lol.


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 11, 2014)

That's a fact. They stink to high hell and they'd definitely want to put it on your bed lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 11, 2014)

redeyedfrog said:


> Who is the breeder that puts out cherry pie GB?
> That looks lovely man, and I'm sure from the looks of things you've probably forgotten more than I have learned
> Ak 47 has been around awhile just never tried growing it yet, but awesome grow my man!
> My next grow I'll start late Dec (Aus) and it'll be ready late March early to mid April but the autumn rains and cooler weather bring on the mold here in southeastern Aus, any recommendations for mould resistant strains you've had experience with? Last year I picked out so much liquified bud that I reckon I lost 10-15 percent of my harvest and I woulda lost it all if I wasn't so obsessed and paranoid about it.


You might try a search here on RIU for "tropical strains" and see what comes up. I know I have seen a few people on here that live in tropical climates and they should have some good advice on what has or has not worked for them.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> They don't get the chance to get the trimmed off hoof parts. Until I read you wrote they stink I was thinking maybe I'd gather them up for the dogs but no way. They'd want to eat it on my bed. lol.


People I worked for in the past had percheron horses and as soon as the dogs saw the ferriers truck at the gate the dogs were all over him.. They loved the trimmings..


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3291321
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turkey bags work well Sam....


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 11, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Turkey bags work well Sam....


I have no turkey bag, just 2.5g ziploc freezer bags.


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 11, 2014)

Turkey bags are better. They'll seal nicer and block the scent. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3291321
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once I stopped selling I've got more than I know what to do with,I'll share a bit nowadays with friends but I'd rather smoke my efforts than make a profit. They all think I buy it but let em keep thinking that lol.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 11, 2014)

No turkey bags, ziploc or jars needed, today. I have enough for what is dry and will go get more jars, tomorrow. I hope Big Lots got a new shipment of 5g jars.


----------



## doubletake (Nov 11, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Back in the day when I trimmed a lot by hand, I taught myself to trim left handed. I would trade off with either hand. It takes a little while to finally get it, but it's cool once you get the hang of it.


Hahaha ur pro that's crazy! I could never get it down


----------



## doubletake (Nov 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> No turkey bags, ziploc or jars needed, today. I have enough for what is dry and will go get more jars, tomorrow. I hope Big Lots got a new shipment of 5g jars.


5 gallon jars! That's huge haha I need to find those.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Nov 11, 2014)

These work good.. got em from a buddy that works at a hydro shop near by he said there certified for cureing.. seals em like mason jars.. this ones 3gal.. but they make 5gal ones also easy to store.. an my 3gal hold a pound to a pound n half depends on strain/nug size.. but 5gal jar thas huge..


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

Triangle baby is getting bigger:




Jesus OG seeds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 11, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3291321
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on such a great harvest.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 11, 2014)

So thankful for these bubbaxcougar kush a kind member sent me beans of earlier this year...pics taken today:

Err, hope they post as I'm no longer accustomed to this site.

Peace!!


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 11, 2014)

42 days on sunset sherbet.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 11, 2014)

Chernobyl at 42 days.


----------



## TWS (Nov 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Triangle baby is getting bigger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Birds like seeds !


----------



## TWS (Nov 11, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> So thankful for these bubbaxcougar kush a kind member sent me beans of earlier this year...pics taken today:
> 
> Err, hope they post as I'm no longer accustomed to this site.
> 
> Peace!!



Beautiful ! how's she smoke ?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Triangle baby is getting bigger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice seed harvest


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 12, 2014)

@S'Manta how did the purkle turn out?mine's still drying it looks promising!the cherry pie,cookies frost,Girlscout cookies and alien og are amazingly strong..I'll post pics as soon as I get a chance! Yesterday when I was outside feeding my dog's I ripped my bong and almost blacked out I had to hold on to the wall.. I was smoking the cookie frost..


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 12, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3291770 View attachment 3291769 View attachment 3291768 View attachment 3291767 View attachment 3291766


Love the jars man!!!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 12, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3291770 View attachment 3291769 View attachment 3291768 View attachment 3291767 View attachment 3291766


Great pics, so I noticed you had some big fan leaves in the top of the big jar, any reason for that? Or just aesthetic?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @S'Manta how did the purkle turn out?mine's still drying it looks promising!the cherry pie,cookies frost,Girlscout cookies and alien og are amazingly strong..I'll post pics as soon as I get a chance! Yesterday when I was outside feeding my dog's I ripped my bong and almost blacked out I had to hold on to the wall.. I was smoking the cookie frost..


Fuckin awesome!


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @S'Manta how did the purkle turn out?mine's still drying it looks promising!the cherry pie,cookies frost,Girlscout cookies and alien og are amazingly strong..I'll post pics as soon as I get a chance! Yesterday when I was outside feeding my dog's I ripped my bong and almost blacked out I had to hold on to the wall.. I was smoking the cookie frost..


PUrkle, is very good, ..I need to test her, again. Only about 1/4 of it was dry so the rest is still hanging. 
How is your POG?????
Nice to see you...sunshine.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 12, 2014)

redeyedfrog said:


> Great pics, so I noticed you had some big fan leaves in the top of the big jar, any reason for that? Or just aesthetic?


I put them in a few hours a day to hold humidity around 70% for a week or so in big jar when not full. During cure.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 12, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> I put them in a few hours a day to hold humidity around 70% for a week or so in big jar when not full. During cure.


Thanks man great tip I'll try that one


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @S'Manta how did the purkle turn out?mine's still drying it looks promising!the cherry pie,cookies frost,Girlscout cookies and alien og are amazingly strong..I'll post pics as soon as I get a chance! Yesterday when I was outside feeding my dog's I ripped my bong and almost blacked out I had to hold on to the wall.. I was smoking the cookie frost..


I love blackout bong hits 
I take a knee anytime I feel one coming. Because big tree fall hard.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 12, 2014)

Man, I thought I was the only one to start to blackout sometimes after a rip, lol.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 12, 2014)

TWS said:


> Beautiful ! how's she smoke ?


Not sure yet, it is my first run. Judging by smell and appearance, I'll wager potency is as good as the caramel candy kush I'm smoking as I type this...which won a silver cup. The first thing I noticed is the dominant pheno vegges 6 to 8 main cola sites with ZERO pruning techniques. In fact, spreading the canopies would be a good idea. The plant shown I only removed 1 cutting from to clone, I have 3 more females flowering as well. There is a second pheno, which I did not clone b/c it vegged really weird...like a palm tree.

Good to see you are well, and thank you!!


----------



## bleuballz (Nov 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Triangle baby is getting bigger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 12, 2014)

Blacking out after ripping is caused by lack of oxygen to the brain. I'd recommend sitting when toking if it happens regularly. I broke some teeth once blacking out after a toke, fucked up my face real good


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 12, 2014)

the new girls. first week that really counts, auto phenos.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 12, 2014)

I've got a pheno this year of caramel candy kush that smells and tastes like black pepper. The taste is overwhelming, thick and heavy and nearly every time I hit it hard in the bong, I start to feel that head rush like I'm gonna black out. It doesn't have the nice vanilla/lemony/berry taste of the other phenos or of my Jackberry, but I keep going back to her more and more often the longer it cures in a jar. It's funny cause 3 weeks ago she was my least fave.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 12, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Blacking out after ripping is caused by lack of oxygen to the brain. I'd recommend sitting when toking if it happens regularly. I broke some teeth once blacking out after a toke, fucked up my face real good


 I thought it was because of the drop in blood pressure that thc can cause...most people turn white as a ghost when this happens.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 12, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> PUrkle, is very good, ..I need to test her, again. Only about 1/4 of it was dry so the rest is still hanging.
> How is your POG?????
> Nice to see you...sunshine.


Pog is still really wet I can't wait to try it...thank you sam!!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 12, 2014)

My mate grows some dank afghani and I nearly black out after 5 minutes get spins and just green out, I've spewed once or twice too lol!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I love blackout bong hits
> I take a knee anytime I feel one coming. Because big tree fall hard.


Haha I remember taking a hit and blacking out on my bar stool in the man cave ...couple ppl thought I had a stroke when I came to cos my eyes were all rolling around...I just said wooah ill sit on the floor next time I want a bong of the same stuff


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Blacking out after ripping is caused by lack of oxygen to the brain. I'd recommend sitting when toking if it happens regularly. I broke some teeth once blacking out after a toke, fucked up my face real good


Your right there I remember when I was crook for a few weeks always coughing it got to the stage where I couldnt drive for a week cos when I coughed I felt like I was gonna faint all the time


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2014)

G20...russian warships almost in australian warships....
Why is it that when its bong and coffee time in australia we are always struggling to find good news stories...
I need a blackout bong ...good day to all growers still finishing and gd day to all the trimmers still struggling


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

Back in 79 we hotboxed a car with hash and no blackout.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's a crazy story...
*
Case Brought by Two Humboldt County Men Draws Attention to Civil Forfeiture Laws*





http://lostcoastoutpost.com/2014/nov/12/civil-forfeiture/


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I've got a pheno this year of caramel candy kush that smells and tastes like black pepper. The taste is overwhelming, thick and heavy and nearly every time I hit it hard in the bong, I start to feel that head rush like I'm gonna black out. It doesn't have the nice vanilla/lemony/berry taste of the other phenos or of my Jackberry, but I keep going back to her more and more often the longer it cures in a jar. It's funny cause 3 weeks ago she was my least fave.


I love Dynasty, yeah that CCK does improve w/a few weeks cure.
I keep eyeballing his pineapple diesel, mainly b/c genetics are very close to the old roadkill/sour skunk...which just happened to be grown in KY back in the 80's.

Peace!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 12, 2014)

Barney Asshole


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 12, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3291770 View attachment 3291769 View attachment 3291768 View attachment 3291767 View attachment 3291766


Very nice. I like the jars.



Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3291779 42 days on sunset sherbet.


beautiful. 



Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3291796 Chernobyl at 42 days.


Frosty


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @S'Manta how did the purkle turn out?mine's still drying it looks promising!the cherry pie,cookies frost,Girlscout cookies and alien og are amazingly strong..I'll post pics as soon as I get a chance! Yesterday when I was outside feeding my dog's I ripped my bong and almost blacked out I had to hold on to the wall.. I was smoking the cookie frost..


 My GSC is very strong as well. Can't wait till she's all cured. Wered did you get your cookies frost and cherry pie from?


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 12, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I love blackout bong hits
> I take a knee anytime I feel one coming. Because big tree fall hard.


I haven't had one in years. I smoke way to much I think. lol. I use for really bad nerve damage so i start the bong rips as soon as I wake up around 4 or 5am and stop when I go to bed. really helps alot but ruined my ability to get those great one hit head spins. Maybe your shit will change that at the BBQ.


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 12, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Haha I remember taking a hit and blacking out on my bar stool in the man cave ...couple ppl thought I had a stroke when I came to cos my eyes were all rolling around...I just said wooah ill sit on the floor next time I want a bong of the same stuff


lol, in my senior year in high school i had a blackout moment from way to much weed at Burger king whole I was ordering. Woke up on the floor with a dr and nurse that were eating there bent over checking me out. Scared the shit out of me. Though I was in a hospital for a min. Had the largest not on my head from hitting the floor. something i'll never forget. My friends made fun of me for months. Damn that was a long time ago.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> lol, in my senior year in high school i had a blackout moment from way to much weed at Burger king whole I was ordering. Woke up on the floor with a dr and nurse that were eating there bent over checking me out. Scared the shit out of me. Though I was in a hospital for a min. Had the largest not on my head from hitting the floor. something i'll never forget. My friends made fun of me for months. Damn that was a long time ago.


I can remember holding my breath at school when I was 15 till I fainted...woke up disorientated thought I was naked for the first 2 mins


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Where is the popcorn


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 12, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Where is the popcorn


In the trim bucket...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Jilly bean clone, dreaming of spring..


----------



## TWS (Nov 12, 2014)

a blackout is not remembering how you got there or what you did .

Example : waking up in the morning under someones Christmas tree from a party you were at and not knowing who's Party or where you were. cause: frozen Vodka 

Passing out is just that but remembering what happened.

Example : 1983 US festival , been taking acid since the night before when we got there, Van Halen on Stage and lite a big Thai joint and fell over backwards .
cause; drug and rock n roll exhaustion .


----------



## TWS (Nov 12, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I can remember holding my breath at school when I was 15 till I fainted...woke up disorientated thought I was naked for the first 2 mins



that's scary


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 12, 2014)

TWS said:


> a blackout is not remembering how you got there or what you did .
> 
> Example : waking up in the morning under someones Christmas tree from a party you were at and not knowing who's Party or where you were. cause: frozen Vodka
> 
> ...



I sometimes wonder how I am still here. Some of the stuff I did was insane but at 18-20 I never thought I would die. I had some crazy nights but also some really fun times.. Being young in the 80's I would not trade for anything


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I sometimes wonder how I am still here. Some of the stuff I did was insane but at 18-20 I never thought I would die. I had some crazy nights but also some really fun times.. Being young in the 80's I would not trade for anything


I remember 87 well when I was only 14...but I forget what I was doing 20 mins goddam


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 13, 2014)

Just tried PUrkle, she's gooood. Leaving her to ripen paid off. I took a sample bud a couple of weeks before I chopped her and it was OK.... now, she's moved into my top 3.


----------



## xxMissxx (Nov 13, 2014)

I have DRY Trimmed my entire crop over a Silk-Screen!
... and here is my reward!
.... a fat fat fat lil bag of crystals baby!
OH YummmmY!


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 13, 2014)

*DONE!*
*Well the scissor trimming work is done. I still have buds hanging and plenty of work to do, but the scissor work is done and the garden is full of skeletons.
TMB-*


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2014)

treemansbuds said:


> *DONE!*
> *Well the scissor trimming work is done. I still have buds hanging and plenty of work to do, but the scissor work is done and the garden is full of skeletons.
> TMB-*


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 13, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I thought it was because of the drop in blood pressure that thc can cause...most people turn white as a ghost when this happens.


it's different, I'm talking about blacking out at the moment of toking, just after inhaling. you don't turn white, you straight up fall down and lose consciousness. the drop on blood pressure happens after absorbing the thc, blacking out like I said happens just as you toke. like you don't even remember finish toking, or blowing the smoke, just lights out


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 13, 2014)

I lost a tooth and fucked up a few after a bong rip of some year old weed that my buddy found beside his bed lol.
I'm so big that he couldnt catch my fall lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Blue dream outside and going strong.. She is crazy covered in trichomes so early can't wait to see what she looks like when she is done.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 13, 2014)

Felt like sharing some flowers


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 13, 2014)

@gR33nDav3l0l & @FLkeys1 How much longer on those plants ya think? And when did they start budding?

I ask because my bahia blackhead in the ground looks to be at the same stage as @FLkeys1 blue dream. But mines been flowering since september lol. Probably got another six weeks on her.....maybe lol. If I would have started this plant in april it would have been 20 feet right now. The flowers look like they are going to fill in like @gR33nDav3l0l pic above, but who knows......Plants are crazy. And really smart too lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 13, 2014)

Shelby420 said:


> My GSC is very strong as well. Can't wait till she's all cured. Wered did you get your cookies frost and cherry pie from?


I got them at harbor side in Oakland...it's dense as shit... Rock hard nuggets with a cherry pie like smell but less cherryish and more fruity... The cookie frost has huge tricomes they look like sugar...


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 13, 2014)

TWS said:


> a blackout is not remembering how you got there or what you did .
> 
> Example : waking up in the morning under someones Christmas tree from a party you were at and not knowing who's Party or where you were. cause: frozen Vodka
> 
> ...


One time I truely blacked out I hit the bong hard as I always do I was 18 I was standing by my cobra and my friend said I hit the ground .. My friend said I fell back hit the car and my body slid down to the ground.. He said I got up as soon as I hit the ground... I still don't believe him I felt like I was standing the whole time.. But my bong was broken so it must be true..... I said black out I meant my bud induces whiteys fairly easy..u feel weak wobbly like a tree that's being chopped down.. Start sweating it takes a minute or two to recover..it's fucken awesome!!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 13, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @gR33nDav3l0l & @FLkeys1 How much longer on those plants ya think? And when did they start budding?
> 
> I ask because my bahia blackhead in the ground looks to be at the same stage as @FLkeys1 blue dream. But mines been flowering since september lol. Probably got another six weeks on her.....maybe lol. If I would have started this plant in april it would have been 20 feet right now. The flowers look like they are going to fill in like @gR33nDav3l0l pic above, but who knows......Plants are crazy. And really smart too lol


Mine's about a month and a half, maybe 2 months into flowering, this week it started to fill in like that. I'm guessing 3 or 4 weeks left, heavy sativa heritage in it, tall lanky branches, covered to fuck in buds (everything bagweed down here you can grow, has been most likely crossed with a mexican sativa male, or a male jamaican haze if you're really lucky) 
I think it was @TWS who told that if the weather is great, sativas will just keep on trucking


----------



## 757growin (Nov 13, 2014)

Just sold my last oz! Will be dabbing my trim till winter crop. Hope all's season has been kick ass, im pretty happy


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 13, 2014)

757growin said:


> Just sold my last oz! Will be dabbing my trim till winter crop. Hope all's season has been kick ass, im pretty happy








Congrats man


----------



## 757growin (Nov 13, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Congrars man


i Would need a few more weeks for a garden boss size crop. ah next year maybe. Congrats too u also bossman


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2014)

After cleaning out seeds I was throwing the trash in this planter:




Now it is full of plants!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 13, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @gR33nDav3l0l & @FLkeys1 How much longer on those plants ya think? And when did they start budding?
> 
> I ask because my bahia blackhead in the ground looks to be at the same stage as @FLkeys1 blue dream. But mines been flowering since september lol. Probably got another six weeks on her.....maybe lol. If I would have started this plant in april it would have been 20 feet right now. The flowers look like they are going to fill in like @gR33nDav3l0l pic above, but who knows......Plants are crazy. And really smart too lol



October 20 I noticed the first female flowers on her and on October 30 she had noticeable buds.. I am guessing first of the year that would be 10 weeks.. But at the speed the buds are developing now maybe sooner. I wonder if the really shorter days will speed up flower time? But then I wonder if the lack of full Sumer sun will slow down and develope smaller buds...


----------



## TWS (Nov 13, 2014)

you guys need to lay off of the Salvia ....

you late season guys are looking good


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2014)

Your gardenias look amazing TWS! Your whole garden was lush this year. What was your secret?


LA Con:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Nov 13, 2014)

That Confi is the shit Mo. so earthy ganja like.. Do you think it brings on the munchies ? FM and I do.

No secrets or nothing special I suppose that you ain't all ready got Mo. My season wasn't spectacular but successful none the less.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Your gardenias look amazing TWS! Your whole garden was lush this year. What was your secret?
> 
> 
> LA Con:
> ...



Great advertisement for Monrovia Nursery


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 14, 2014)

TWS said:


> I like to think of my self as a switch hitter too.


That has a totally different connotation in Australia lol
Also rooting for your team always makes me laugh


----------



## TWS (Nov 14, 2014)

I think it has the same meaning here to but that's not what I was referring to. Rub's got that ...lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 14, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> This amazing. We all like chocolate.
> Probably not good for trimming unless you speak French. There are subtitles.
> 
> http://www.trueactivist.com/hes-grown-cocoa-for-years-but-never-seen-chocolate-his-reaction-to-his-1st-taste-priceless/


I really enjoyed that thanks man!


----------



## TWS (Nov 14, 2014)

@Garden Boss heard about your blueprints and I know you asked me about this . 4 KW

This is a Maxsea run in 2 gal hempies and will boost with Kool Bloom. 





Didn't want to put to much in the thread so there is more pics in the link

https://www.rollitup.org/t/world-of-hempy.546006/page-411#post-11054033


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2014)

TWS said:


> I think it has the same meaning here to but that's not what I was referring to. Rub's got that ...lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2014)

TWS said:


> I think it has the same meaning here to but that's not what I was referring to. Rub's got that ...lol


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 14, 2014)

When I chopped Bubba Kush I cut off her huge buds and left the bottom 1/3 to finally get some sun. Well, I chopped it a couple of days ago. That is all I have left to trim....if I trim it. I'm going to see if it works....and then throw it into the trim pile for recycling into edibles, whatever. 
Now it is burping jars and tubs....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyone looking for lights for a indoor grow, discount Hydro. In Riverside has a sale!!
400w ballast $24.95
600w ballast switchable HPS. And MH $34.95-$39.95
They also have a 1000w system that was $599.00 for $99.00 however it is only a 240 power plug..

I was able to get a 600w complete set up for $98.00 including tax.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm thinking about going into the hydro setting in the future.


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 14, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> When I chopped Bubba Kush I cut off her huge buds and left the bottom 1/3 to finally get some sun. Well, I chopped it a couple of days ago. That is all I have left to trim....if I trim it. I'm going to see if it works....and then throw it into the trim pile for recycling into edibles, whatever.
> Now it is burping jars and tubs....


Ok I know I'm high, but am I the only one that got lost reading your post? See if what works? Also if its all you have left to trim then why is it in burping jars and tubs, lol? Like I said I might just be to high.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 14, 2014)

Chopped 2/3 of BK, left bottom third growing. Trimmed and jarred everything I've grown, 11 strains, meanwhile the bottom 1/3 BK, still growing. Chopped bottom 1/3, hung to dry, if it works, gets me high, I might trim it, if not, trim pile.
How's that?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

Made sense to me. I must not be high enough! Safety break 

Puff puff pass...


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Made sense to me. I must not be high enough! Safety break
> 
> Puff puff pass...


Whew WHEW
I thought maybe it was ...me...hehe.
I was thinking ..dementia setting in.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Whew WHEW
> I thought maybe it was ...me...hehe.
> I was thinking ..dementia setting in.


or "Getting high, on your own supply"....meaning, near overdose lol


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 14, 2014)

doublejj said:


> or "Getting high, on your own supply"....meaning, near overdose lol


That, too.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

I hope you guys can all find the BBQ! hehe


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I hope you guys can all find the BBQ! hehe


TBD.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

If I can get Mrs Mo to come we will probably stay in a hotel. If I attend solo then I will probably sleep in the car.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 14, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I'm thinking about going into the hydro setting in the future.



I am still going to stick with soil, just want to see what I can do with indoor plants.. I went to the store to get T5 lights but with the sale I able to get a much better set up for less then the T5's

My guest bath room upstairs is perfect for growing about four or six plants


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm not happy with the hotel I've chosen, its so far away from the BBQ. Oy..
What hotel is closest to the BBQ? I'm ready to compromise on my requirements. I need a hot shower and that's about it. 
Thanks.....


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

We can bring a wash tub!

Use Google maps and type in Camp Far West Lake. Then use search nearby for hotels.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I hope you guys can all find the BBQ! hehe



Pretty sure one can just follow the smoke signals


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 14, 2014)

Just spoke to a nice lady at Camp FW. She suggested Marysville. She said there is a "new" hotel by Burger King and Walmart. I'm off to Google.


----------



## TWS (Nov 14, 2014)

trust me you want this.

http://www.cannabisseedauction.com/categories.php?category=Dynasty-Seeds&parent=2044&show=subcats


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 14, 2014)

TWS said:


> trust me you want this.
> 
> http://www.cannabisseedauction.com/categories.php?category=Dynasty-Seeds&parent=2044&show=subcats



Local Disp. has SinCity seeds for sale but $80.00 a pop, yikes.. I called to see how many seeds are in the pack for that price, sorry sir we can't discuss that over the phone, you will have to come in .


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

Worked on the garden today






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## TWS (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## fumble (Nov 15, 2014)

cut the last of my girls yesterday and they are hanging to dry


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 15, 2014)

TWS said:


> @Garden Boss heard about your blueprints and I know you asked me about this . 4 KW
> 
> This is a Maxsea run in 2 gal hempies and will boost with Kool Bloom.
> 
> ...


I've got a small set of blueprints ready myself. Old St. Nick arrived early at my crib today!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 15, 2014)

And then there was 2........and 1/2 lol.
Im going to water the last 2 tomorrow. And then when they are dry again I'll chop . 
 
 

Thats the bahia blackhead buds. Been flowering since beginning of september at LEAST. how much longer. New years harvest? Lol


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2014)

January!

Mulanje Landrace Sativa January this year:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 15, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> And then there was 2........and 1/2 lol.
> Im going to water the last 2 tomorrow. And then when they are dry again I'll chop .
> View attachment 3294399
> View attachment 3294401
> ...



What do the trichomes look like?? I am guessing the sativa genes are stronger in this girl. Maybe that is why she is taking so long...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah. I've read this strain is "mostly indica" but the pack of beans I popped only yielded me one pheno that was indsica Dom like 70/30 type buds. Everything else was like 60% sativa or more. Its cool tho because I have more than enough couchlock buds lol. There is a very hashy couchlocky pheno of the Bahia blackhead. That is the one in the ground too.

@Mohican how much bud did that plant yield ya?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 15, 2014)

There she goes.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 15, 2014)

_"Chilling in my country mansion
Double wide trailer on some land
I've been knocked down but I'm still standing"_


----------



## doublejj (Nov 15, 2014)

I feel you GB....


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 15, 2014)

*Clean Garden-*
We cleaned out the garden today, everything is in my burn pile. Rototilled the old soil from the grow bags to use next year. I'll rototill in items as the winter goes by to have the soil ready by March for my spring run.

Trash can lids were used as trimming trays, they were washed and are drying. A few of the vegetables are still producing, I'll start my winter veggie garden tomorrow by planting seeds.    

Empty weed cage

   
Great season, no issues, happy that the season is almost over, just a few more days.

TMB-


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2014)

Too much!




















Gave away a unit to patients at the LA Medicinal Cup. Made a big ball of hash too (my avatar).



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Whew WHEW
> I thought maybe it was ...me...hehe.
> I was thinking ..dementia setting in.


OK after re-reading it a little more sober it was all good. Damn that GSC is strong. lol


----------



## 6ixtynin9 (Nov 15, 2014)

Field Of Green Cookies 2014:

Too bad I had to mow down this field for other projects.

Diesel and Kush Garden 2014:


This WAS my newly transplanted 8 pound Big Bomb x Purple Mayhem monster in her 150 gal home:

Wow how she blew up a 3 days later:


I really need to stop deleting photos and start a journal. Been growing for 10 years and not 1 single journal. Hahaha.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 15, 2014)

Look what volunteered underneath some leaves where my compost pile used to be. I remember throwing a pack of old sunflower seeds out there for the birds at the beginning of the season. Pretty cool. I'm sure some other shit will volunteer in spring lol


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 16, 2014)

I have to agree with GB about AK47, a great smoke/high.
Really glad the guy, Chris?, talked me into this one.


----------



## 757growin (Nov 16, 2014)

Albertsons has turkey bags on sale.


happy holidays folks


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 16, 2014)

@S'Manta Any probkems with your clones? Runts or the like? I am going to run a few clones in the spring but not sure if i should buy local as well.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 16, 2014)

Be careful out there, lol...

Photos of Yesterday’s Drug Lab Explosion—Thousands of Butane Canisters Found at Drug Lab in Rancho Sequoia
















http://lostcoastoutpost.com/2014/nov/15/photos-yesterdays-drug-lab-explosion-thousands-but/


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 16, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @S'Manta Any probkems with your clones? Runts or the like? I am going to run a few clones in the spring but not sure if i should buy local as well.


@FresnoFarmer ... Every clone I bought lived but let me get back to you on vigor.
I'm on my way out the door, breakfast w/my son & dil before they go home.


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I've got a small set of blueprints ready myself. Old St. Nick arrived early at my crib today!



Nice ! Nice choice on the 600 digi's !


----------



## doubletake (Nov 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Be careful out there, lol...
> 
> Photos of Yesterday’s Drug Lab Explosion—Thousands of Butane Canisters Found at Drug Lab in Rancho Sequoia
> 
> ...


Holy shit thousands! Haha


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> _"Chilling in my country mansion
> Double wide trailer on some land
> I've been knocked down but I'm still standing"_





doublejj said:


> I feel you GB....



Both of you have warmed my heart and reminded me of my first days in the military.
I used to go to a club in GA where it was common to see blacks, whites, hispanics all dancing together.
They would play a country song and everyone would line dance, next a hip hop song and we would all dance.

It seems we, from all walks of life, would put aside our differences and have a few hours of fun.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 16, 2014)

Because this was my first year growing and I didn't understand the lighting to keep them vegging and not flowering and my underestimating the proper size pots, it's possible they could have all been spectacular. 
PUrkle, Blue Widow and Cherry Pie came from Tulare Alternative Relief. IMO, they take the best care of their clones and they seem to come in real nursery pots, not cups. Their supply is iffy.
Foothill Growers sold me, AK47, Purple OG and one other...?? They are kind of messy but watered. 
CCwhatever... They sold me the bulk of my stuff. They had the best variety and when 2 plants named The Rock turned out to be males they replaced them. They seem to forget to water them.
Hope that helps. @FresnoFarmer


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

lord , please give me the strength to pick up the fiskers today....


----------



## fumble (Nov 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Because this was my first year growing and I didn't understand the lighting to keep them vegging and not flowering and my underestimating the proper size pots, it's possible *they could have all been spectacular. *
> PUrkle, Blue Widow and Cherry Pie came from Tulare Alternative Relief. IMO, they take the best care of their clones and they seem to come in real nursery pots, not cups. Their supply is iffy.
> Foothill Growers sold me, AK47, Purple OG and one other...?? They are kind of messy but watered.
> CCwhatever... They sold me the bulk of my stuff. They had the best variety and when 2 plants named The Rock turned out to be males they replaced them. They seem to forget to water them.
> Hope that helps. @FresnoFarmer


But they were S'manta, they were


----------



## fumble (Nov 16, 2014)

If anyone is looking for high CBD strain, they have ACDC clones in stock at Alternatives Health Collective in Sebastapol. I will be picking mine up Monday or Tuesday. Let me know if any in my local area want one, and I can pick it up for you. You will have to come to me in Sac to get it though.


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

So Oregon passed Recreational . The state that started it will be last in line if it passes in 2016 . Im Hopping to go into the industry and quit my full time job. Im getting to old to run a crow and work full time plus my job is going to kill me.
I just need the balls to get of Mothers milk.


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

fumble said:


> But they were S'manta, they were



Im going to bring my Harliquin seeds for you.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> So Oregon passed Recreational . The state that started it will be last in line if it passes in 2016 . Im Hopping to go into the industry and quit my full time job. Im getting to old to run a crow and work full time plus my job is going to kill me.
> I just need the balls to get of Mothers milk.


You can rent property to grow on up here TWS....


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> lord , please give me the strength to pick up the fiskers today....


   go team


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> You can rent property to grow on up here TWS....



I know. I just need some local insight or guidance on finding the right place.There is so many bans now I don't want to be the un welcome homesteader and have what happened to Mofoo. I could probably rent something out in the country here too .
I want to get all the paper work needed . Bussiness license, State card Tax ID , lawyer all that shit.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> I know. I just need some local insight or guidance on finding the right place.There is so many bans now I don't want to be the un welcome homesteader and have what happened to Mofoo. I could probably rent something out in the country here too .


Might be easier to find something up here. There's a reason all the big outdoor grows are up north....you can rent a place up here for around $45,000 & pull #175...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 16, 2014)

The BIG greenhouse adventure was just a pipe dream we talked about at the last pig roast...the rest is history....


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> Im going to bring my Harliquin seeds for you.


Really? That is so generous and kind. 
Thank you, TWS.... TY...
I'd better read up on Harlequin seeds.
Wow.....


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Really? That is so generous and kind.
> Thank you, TWS.... TY...
> I'd better read up on Harlequin seeds.
> Wow.....



Oh shit Sam. I think I quoted the wrong post . I meant for Fumble. You probably don't want the Harlquin anyways as it is a CBD medical strain and doesn't have much THC . But....... I got something for ya I'll bring. I'll dig into the vault for ya. You'll be stoked.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> Oh shit Sam. I think I quoted the wrong post . I meant for Fumble. You probably don't want the Harlquin anyways as it is a CBD medical strain and doesn't have much THC . But....... I got something for ya I'll bring. I'll dig into the vault for ya. You'll be stoked.


Lol....while reading about harlequin seeds, I thought, fumble would love this, lol.
No problem......no need to rifle through your vault, meeting you will be the best gift.


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

I enjoy giving and seeing the end results and happy grower. I got something for ya. I have like two packs of F5 super silver Haze and some other great shit I might never get too I really want to see that Super silver go but I have to many things going right now. I have a bunch of stuff so I would love too. Seeds are kinda like wealth... they do you no good to take to the grave... lol


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

That's how a community and friendships grow. Someone gives a seed to someone, A killer Pheno is found and it sticks around and is shared for generations to come. If one was to lose it or wants to revisit it someone in the community has it.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 16, 2014)

Very kind and thoughtful and true. 
I've never grown mmj from seeds but I did grow some delish Nantes carrots from seeds and watermelon and cantaloupes so I'm sure I could. I've been looking to order some seeds but I'm not sure from whom.


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

Get a big pot ! lol


----------



## doublejj (Nov 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> I enjoy giving and seeing the end results and happy grower. I got something for ya. I have like two packs of F5 super silver Haze and some other great shit I might never get too I really want to see that Super silver go but I have to many things going right now. I have a bunch of stuff so I would love too. *Seeds are kinda like wealth... they do you no good to take to the grave... lol*


Well then kick with some you wealthy sob!.....


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

If you ever decide to purchase IMHO look at some of the things Reserva provda, Nirvana , Bodhi, Emerald triangle and Dynasty have to offer and use Attitude seedbank and insure your order.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 16, 2014)

I want to order these...
https://www.paradise-seeds.com/en/white-berry.html

Anyone order from Paradise Seeds?


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Well then kick with some you wealthy sob!.....



LOL. I said I was . I got some good 12 weekers just for ya. Going Nuggs style n shit. Carmel Cough just for you !

http://www.dynastyseeds.com/strains/caramel-cough/


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

Perfect example. If the Cough is Coughy I know I can get a piece someday ... LOL


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Well then kick with some you wealthy sob!.....



Got some of these for ya too.

http://www.dynastyseeds.com/strains/crater-lake-v4-coming-soon/


----------



## doublejj (Nov 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> LOL. I said I was . I got some good 12 weekers just for ya. Going Nuggs style n shit. Carmel Cough just for you !
> 
> http://www.dynastyseeds.com/strains/caramel-cough/


Yeah I should have never took the boss to see Nuggs plants...


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 16, 2014)

I see I can order Paradise seeds through Attitude.... 
Thanks, TWS.


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Lol....while reading about harlequin seeds, I thought, fumble would love this, lol.
> No problem......no need to rifle through your vault, meeting you will be the best gift.



http://www.dynastyseeds.com/strains/ssh-f4/


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Yeah I should have never took the boss to see Nuggs plants...



What did he say ? yea yea yea or ohhhhh nooooo !


----------



## doublejj (Nov 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I see I can order Paradise seeds through Attitude....
> Thanks, TWS.


Sam, don't order anything until after the BBQ...........please


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I see I can order Paradise seeds through Attitude....
> Thanks, TWS.


 They have good customer service if anything should happen. Around Christmas they have a pretty good freebie offer.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> What did he say ? yea yea yea or ohhhhh nooooo !


were scrapping the 200gl smart pots....going to 400's next season......if we stay there. There are other plans in the works for a much bigger place/greenhouse....maybe


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sam, don't order anything until after the BBQ...........please


No, I won't, I'm just looking, thinking, planning.


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> were scrapping the 200gl smart pots....going to 400's next season......if we stay there. There are other plans in the works for a much bigger place/greenhouse....maybe


 guess it was yea yea yea ! lol


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 16, 2014)

Until I had to trim my larger plants I really wanted to try and see how big I could grow one. Then reality set in when I started trimming and realized how much more trimming there'd be with an 8 footer and suddenly my 3 to 4 footers seemed big enough.


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

so grow one 20 footer ..


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 16, 2014)

I like variety.....I'd be bored with just one strain.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Until I had to trim my larger plants I really wanted to try and see how big I could grow one. Then reality set in when I started trimming and realized how much more trimming there'd be with an 8 footer and suddenly my 3 to 4 footers seemed big enough.


That's why I grow them smaller. And easier to control


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 16, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> I like variety.....I'd be bored with just one strain.


I'm a strain nut. In 2010 and 11 I had 39 strains running. 9 right now. Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> Oh shit Sam. I think I quoted the wrong post . I meant for Fumble. You probably don't want the Harlquin anyways as it is a CBD medical strain and doesn't have much THC . But....... I got something for ya I'll bring. I'll dig into the vault for ya. You'll be stoked.


xmas card to Australia?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 16, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> I'm a strain nut. In 2010 and 11 I had 39 strains running. 9 right now. Lol


Come to the BBQ......


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Come to the BBQ......


Where??


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 16, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Where??


Here . .
http://www.campfarwestlake.net


----------



## doublejj (Nov 16, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Where??


https://www.rollitup.org/t/after-harvest-bbq-dec-12-13-14th-fri-sat-sun.839612/


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> xmas card to Australia?



Shit Rube, The last time I did that the postal sorter squashed all but a few seeds .


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> Shit Rube, The last time I did that the postal sorter squashed all but a few seeds .


Yeah some postal guys got the sack here last week for throwing parcels 20 feet from one van to another...all I could think of was pity the glass bongs lol


----------



## TWS (Nov 16, 2014)

My wife seen UPS drop my new light hood off the truck step onto his cart. She's all " hey that box says fragile glass ? " he messed it up too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2014)

TWS said:


> My wife seen UPS drop my new light hood off the truck step onto his cart. She's all " hey that box says fragile glass ? " he messed it up too.


I woulda smashed his headlight accidently in return ...but thats me and my silly attitude sometimes.
I once drove 80 miles to let someone feel my anger one day cos they pissed me off...lucky I could find santa when I recieved that broken present in the xmas of 95 lol


----------



## fumble (Nov 16, 2014)

that would be awesome TWS...I would love the Harlequin seeds. Can't wait to work with some CBD stuff


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 17, 2014)

Damn cold morning.... 28* 
I'm glad I put a heater in the greenhouse last night.
I even let the outside guard dogs sleep on the couch in my shop. They did their share of outside work for the year


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Damn cold morning.... 28*
> I'm glad I put a heater in the greenhouse last night.
> I even let the outside guard dogs sleep on the couch in my shop. They did their share of outside work for the year


You have a cup of concrete on hand ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 17, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> You have a cup of concrete on hand ?


 ...maybe.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2014)

You get snow in your area GB ? That greenhouse of yours looks the best place to be if you do...hope you got speakers in there as well like the yard outside


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 17, 2014)

This is the shit I woke up to in fucking November! Makes the fall foliage on the pin oak really show though. Teens for lows tonight.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 17, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> You get snow in your area GB ? That greenhouse of yours looks the best place to be if you do...hope you got speakers in there as well like the yard outside


Not really. Once every few years we get like a half inch that melts off by noon, lol.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> So Oregon passed Recreational . The state that started it will be last in line if it passes in 2016 . Im Hopping to go into the industry and quit my full time job. Im getting to old to run a crow and work full time plus my job is going to kill me.
> I just need the balls to get of Mothers milk.


I was born and raised in Portland, Oregon. Keep in mind if you are growing outdoors there are many cloudy days, temps. Are a lot cooler then here and it can rain any day of the year. I guess if you did greenhouse grows or picked a place that was in eastern Oregon but then you have to deal with a season that can end in Sept due to freeze..
Other thing to keep in mind, Oregonians don't care for Californians .. Years back my mom showed me a newspaper article in the local paper (all my family still live there) that was titled How to tell if a Californian is moving in to your neighborhood!!..

I have a good feeling that california will make recc. Use legal in 2016. I am guessing this will be good but then it will be taxed to death and price will go up.. 

On the other hand!! Seeing pics. Of your grows, I think you would be very successful !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2014)

@S'Manta if im away for an extended period and cant get the cd packed n finished in time to send to you for the harvest bbq my wife volunteered to pack the Cherrys and send to you so you have them before xmas


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2014)

Does rec mean anyone can grow ?


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 17, 2014)

Ruby, you and Mrs. Ruby do whatever is most convenient... I'm just happy to know you...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Ruby, you and Mrs. Ruby do whatever is most convenient... I'm just happy to know you...


Its all good ...the cherrys are a def but im gonna be pushing to get home in time to finish and post the others for the 12th...never say never tho...
Hows the hands all recovered from your first big harvest trim ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2014)

In a rush to leave today but heres a pic of one of The bosses fav plant aka the wonder woman, its a fantastic long veg period of about 4 and half months if timed right here in australia.Heres about week 5


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3295383 In a rush to leave today but heres a pic of one of The bosses fav plant aka the wonder woman, its a fantastic long veg period of about 4 and half months if timed right here in australia.Heres about week 5


And fresnos strawberry blue ..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 17, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Jilly bean fattening up her buds even in November.. Might there be a Christmas Harvest?? The one branch that I applied Jilly bean pollen to worked, calyx are swelling up and seeds are developing. 
This weekend I took the pollen from the perfect Male Jilly bean and dusted my two Bubba Kush clones that are in flower for a possible Bubba Jill ??


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 17, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Does rec mean anyone can grow ?



Sorry, recreational 
Yes means anyone over the designated age can smoke. No Dr. "Note" needed..


----------



## doubletake (Nov 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> My wife seen UPS drop my new light hood off the truck step onto his cart. She's all " hey that box says fragile glass ? " he messed it up too.


What a dick that's messed up ha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Sorry, recreational
> Yes means anyone over the designated age can smoke. No Dr. "Note" needed..


Sorry if im.getting off topic here but im curious...whats the negatives if there are any in going rec ?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 17, 2014)

Recreational means cannabis will be like $400 a pound in ca.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 17, 2014)

Sucks if you do this for a job.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Recreational means cannabis will be like $400 a pound in ca.


It didn't do that in Washington state......http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/washingtons-first-pot-auction-brings-in-dollar600000/ar-BBeb9Od


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Sucks if you do this for a job.


Yep thats exactly what I thought...a lot more shitty stuff would be floating around to I guess....not good


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2014)

doublejj said:


> It didn't do that in Washington state......http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/washingtons-first-pot-auction-brings-in-dollar600000/ar-BBeb9Od


Thats still alright at 2000 a pd average


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 17, 2014)

True that. But in Cali the bar is always set a bit higher than Washington. Pounds of decent buds rn for 8 bills. And for some top shelf outdoor 11-12 fresno area. Shit. Every farm out here would be filled with buds. The competion in fresno is crazy man.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> True that. But in Cali the bar is always set a bit higher than Washington. Pounds of decent buds rn for 8 bills. And for some top shelf outdoor 11-12 fresno area. Shit. Every farm out here would be filled with buds. The competion in fresno is crazy man.


take it to Washington...lol


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2014)

In Colorado they can't keep it on the shelves...at any price


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 17, 2014)

My main concern in Ca. Is the tax thing. I have no problem with adding the sales tax to it but here when we want or need more money we just bump up the tax on things. Or they come up with ideas like, we need more police to watch the growers, we need public service announcements to warn people about th dangers of driving high and how fat you will get from eating dingdongs on on and on.. So we will end up with $700.00 for a pound with a $500.00 tax on it.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Sucks if you do this for a job.



I think the demand would go up but I don't think there are a lot of people who have the discipline to go from a clone or seed to harvest, I think many people would give up because it takes too long and they want it now!! On the other hand we may get Corperations that would set up busines and just higher the people to grow and harvest it and pay them a non living wage  and grow on such a large scale they could lower the price and put the little guys out of business, sound familiar ??
Oh god I sound so jaded


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll post some pimper pictures tomorrow!


----------



## codster25 (Nov 17, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3295565 View attachment 3295566 View attachment 3295562 View attachment 3295563 View attachment 3295564I'll post some pimper pictures tomorrow!


 Fucking Beautiful!!!


----------



## doubletake (Nov 17, 2014)

This was interesting a legal weed auction

http://www.oregonlive.com/marijuana/index.ssf/2014/11/washington_marijuana_grower_to.html


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2014)

doubletake said:


> This was interesting a legal weed auction
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/marijuana/index.ssf/2014/11/washington_marijuana_grower_to.html


see link above....


----------



## TWS (Nov 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I was born and raised in Portland, Oregon. Keep in mind if you are growing outdoors there are many cloudy days, temps. Are a lot cooler then here and it can rain any day of the year. I guess if you did greenhouse grows or picked a place that was in eastern Oregon but then you have to deal with a season that can end in Sept due to freeze..
> Other thing to keep in mind, Oregonians don't care for Californians .. Years back my mom showed me a newspaper article in the local paper (all my family still live there) that was titled How to tell if a Californian is moving in to your neighborhood!!..
> 
> I have a good feeling that california will make recc. Use legal in 2016. I am guessing this will be good but then it will be taxed to death and price will go up..
> ...



Uncle Buck lives in Oregon , he does fine with a green house. Beautiful place. I think Doubletake is from up there too.


----------



## TWS (Nov 17, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> @S'Manta if im away for an extended period and cant get the cd packed n finished in time to send to you for the harvest bbq my wife volunteered to pack the Cherrys and send to you so you have them before xmas


 You started 3 months ago ?


----------



## TWS (Nov 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I think the demand would go up but I don't think there are a lot of people who have the discipline to go from a clone or seed to harvest, I think many people would give up because it takes too long and they want it now!! On the other hand we may get Corperations that would set up busines and just higher the people to grow and harvest it and pay them a non living wage  and grow on such a large scale they could lower the price and put the little guys out of business, sound familiar ??
> Oh god I sound so jaded



We cant be selfish. No more jail time for the growers that are in there now and the ones that might ever end up there. You will be protected and not afraid to call the law if you are being robbed. Firearms won't be such a bad deal if your growing . People are always gonna pay the black market or the best price they can get for good weed as opposed to over the counter. Like JJ said, Washington and Colorado have a demand shortage.
I would be more concerned with large Hemp fields being grown pollinating everything.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 17, 2014)

TWS said:


> Uncle Buck lives in Oregon , he does fine with a green house. Beautiful place.



It is beautiful but after 22 years of living in the clouds and rain I needed sun. I would get depressed in the winter for no reason. The sun of So. california makes me happy, so for now this is home.. 

I would suggest you rent there for a year just to make sure it is for you..


----------



## TWS (Nov 18, 2014)

LOL Flkeys. Im not moving there. Northern Arizona would be my choice if I was to move out of state.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sedona is nice .


----------



## TWS (Nov 18, 2014)

Im thinking Williams, Prescott or Chino Valley > My best Buddy lives up that way and it's some of the best riding straight out of his garage. and I can carry a gun and ride my bike on the street. The weather is quite good for growing and it rains like a son of a bitch in the summer.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 18, 2014)

I think I have smoked too much of my bubba I'm baked after half a joint, milk and a ding dong taste so yummy.. LOL


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> You started 3 months ago ?


True....I finished the cover for it but thought id just burn the music at the last min...got called away to work extra weeks has thrown that to shit lol...BUT if I can get home in 4 days im thinking 3 weeks should still be ok for postage from here to there ? Only one way to find out


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 18, 2014)

TWS said:


> Uncle Buck lives in Oregon , he does fine with a green house. Beautiful place. I think Doubletake is from up there too.


UB is in Colorado. DT is in So Cal.


----------



## doubletake (Nov 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> see link above....


Sorry haha


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Recreational means cannabis will be like $400 a pound in ca.


Na weed wont get much cheaper than it is now if at all IMO. The shit that will be sold at shops will be over priced due to taxes, plus more demand shouldn't hurt the black market which are cheaper than clubs.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 18, 2014)

cookie frost! !


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 18, 2014)

Yummy and nice trim job.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 18, 2014)

@S'Manta Thank you, the pog is almost dry.. I'll post pics soon


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 18, 2014)

@Shelby420 as much as I'd like to believe that. . Its just that there are a lot of weed farmers out here. A lot. And they ain't no rookies either. Good quality buds they grow. They dump that shit so cheap I feel like I'm ripping them off lol


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 18, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @S'Manta Thank you, the pog is almost dry.. I'll post pics soon


Have you tried POG? I can't wait to see yours.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 18, 2014)

I tried a bottom piece.. it was very smooth..and immidiatly calming...it just calmed my whole body as I was holding it.. I like how the super silver haze came out..I'm still sorting everything out.. once everything's trimmed and put away I'll get all the pics up...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @Shelby420 as much as I'd like to believe that. . Its just that there are a lot of weed farmers out here. A lot. And they ain't no rookies either. Good quality buds they grow. They dump that shit so cheap I feel like I'm ripping them off lol


The same way Budwiser hasn't closed out all the micro-brews, some are really expensive & sell out quickly....same with wine's.....Gallo hasn't killed all the small vinyards...


----------



## crossfade69 (Nov 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Recreational means cannabis will be like $400 a pound in ca.


No it is like 60 plus for an 1/8 in washington same in co we have an attorney already and are geared up to apply for growers license and manufacturing and we are still medical growers and grow for a dispensary will be doing both.W e were trying to open our own disspensery but it might not happen might just start a retail an d manufacture.Pretty sure you have to have been a resident in oregon for two years also.They are going to have four different license to apply for.But 400 a pound no We get that for trim right now and the price for bud per pound will go up a touch you watch.


----------



## crossfade69 (Nov 18, 2014)

O and you wont be able to buy by the pound i think one ounce is the limit here .


----------



## TWS (Nov 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> UB is in Colorado. DT is in So Cal.



Thanks, I was thinking it was crossfaded.... glad you guys cleared that up.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 19, 2014)

Im talking street prices. Medical isn't even a factor. I'm sure medical wouldn't be 400 a p. But I can bet you in Fresno you will be able to grab a p of good quality cannabis for 400 if it was to be recreational. I'm just saying from personal experience. I know that shit would drop like crazy man. The tweekers out here are just worried about dumping all the packs they have to buydope. They don't even smoke weed. Just grow it and dump. Then gamble lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 19, 2014)

Bahia blackhead by Kc brains


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2014)

One hella interesting plant that bahia fresno


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 19, 2014)

The buds are marbled purple and green. Insane.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The buds are marbled purple and green. Insane.


Its full sativa to ? You get seeds or a clone ? I reckon in aussie conditions that strain would be the bomb


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 19, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Its full sativa to ? You get seeds or a clone ? I reckon in aussie conditions that strain would be the bomb


Supposed to be lik 70/30 indica dom. but my batch of beans only had 1 indica dom female rest is mostly sativa. Each plant I had from this batch of beans was a different pheno. Pretty cool because then I'm not smoking on the same bud all the time. The indica dom pheno smells really strong and fruity. This strain for the most part smells hashy/pungent. Almost overwhelming. But I like it. I smell so loud coming out.......not going in.....of the store that I get questions like "wheres it at".......my reply is "in my lungs" lol.


----------



## Carmarelo (Nov 19, 2014)

"If life is so bad that you have to arrest me for smoking a joint, what am I going to do? What the fuck am I going to do?" lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 20, 2014)

My Bubba kush looks a lot like your Bahia..I remember you telling me they look alike, if they smoke alike you are going to be very relaxed like you took a Valium or Xanax  I got the clone from a local Disp. that gets the clones from their own mother plants... I just picked up two new clones, Superman OG and Diamond OG.. Pic. is my Bubba K.










FresnoFarmer said:


> Bahia blackhead by Kc brains
> View attachment 3296702 View attachment 3296703


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 20, 2014)

Romulan


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> My Bubba kush looks a lot like your Bahia..I remember you telling me they look alike, if they smoke alike you are going to be very relaxed like you took a Valium or Xanax  I got the clone from a local Disp. that gets the clones from their own mother plants... I just picked up two new clones, Superman OG and Diamond OG.. Pic. is my Bubba K.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297696


Bahia blackhead
 

Cant wait to smoke this pheno. I have one more energetic/head rush pheno and a super couchlock/hashy pheno.


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 21, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> There she goes.
> View attachment 3294475


What strain is that?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 21, 2014)

@Letstrip Bahia Blackhead!! I love this strain and all of its phenos. Each pheno is so unique, yet you can always taste the strong brazilian/hashy flavor. Love it,


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Went out this morning and was hit with the wonderful smell of this lady.. She is a blue dream crossed with a unknown indica.. She clearly got the indica smell gene...


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2014)

I think the daddy was the Love Child after seeing those pictures. The leaves look like Thai!

Love Child = Malberry Mulanje Gold x TGA Ace of Spades:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 21, 2014)

Cookie frost!!!.Jack frost/girlscout cookies. ... girlscout cookies purple urkle! alien og kush @S'Manta p.o.g purple og kush!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 21, 2014)

All grown under the California sunshine, using maxsea and calmag...


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 21, 2014)

They look great, encrusted with frostiness. Do they smoke good?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Well the love child has some good genes. From that same batch of seeds I kept one of the males and back crossed him to her on one side branch and the seeds are developing now. I took two clones off her to grow outdoors next season. She smells very skunky.. Looking forward to the harvest and smoking a bud to see how it is.. It sure looks good. 






QUOTE="Mohican, post: 11076684, member: 375493"]I think the daddy was the Love Child after seeing those pictures. The leaves look like Thai!

Love Child = Malberry Mulanje Gold x TGA Ace of Spades:










Cheers,
Mo[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 21, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> They look great, encrusted with frostiness. Do they smoke good?


Yea they burn clean and are full of flavor.they're about a week away from me uncapping the jars only once a week! I'm still burping once a day at least.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2014)

Enjoying a nice buzz from the Jesus OG oil. Listening to some oldies 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 22, 2014)

Update, everything's looking pretty decent down here. Every day that things slow down up in the north they speed up down here in the south  These pics are from about 5 days ago. Anyone done cotton candy outdoors id love to see some pics?

Panama DC


LSD


Cotton Candy


Panama that got a little eaten by a rabbit 

Panama 2.


Taskenti



And just a beautiful new zealand sun set on the way home


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2014)

Strong looking babies!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2014)

Lsd looking great early on...fat indicas I like


----------



## TWS (Nov 22, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Update, everything's looking pretty decent down here. Every day that things slow down up in the north they speed up down here in the south  These pics are from about 5 days ago. Anyone done cotton candy outdoors id love to see some pics?
> 
> Panama DC
> View attachment 3299267
> ...



I see a face in that cloud. I can see an ear, eyes and a mouth, like a scary face ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 22, 2014)

I see a skull above the long nose of the face.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2014)

Same here guys like a demon trying to stretch his face thru the cloud


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 23, 2014)

TWS said:


> I see a face in that cloud. I can see an ear, eyes and a mouth, like a scary face ?


Damn I never noticed that hahah Nice spotting! Every time I look at the picture I cant stop seeing the face now...


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 23, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Lsd looking great early on...fat indicas I like


Youl like the Taskenti then  Land race pure indica. Digging the lsd so far though


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2014)

Taskenti ? I didnt know that ....I like how ur doing one of each


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2014)

@FresnoFarmer.... you know who


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 23, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Taskenti ? I didnt know that ....I like how ur doing one of each


The bottom pic


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 23, 2014)

Last night before I went to sleep I undid 3 roaches and made a new joint. One roach was PUrkle, one was Purple OG and one Bubba Kush. What a stoney combination.
It's drizzling.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 23, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Last night before I went to sleep I undid 3 roaches and made a new joint. One roach was PUrkle, one was Purple OG and one Bubba Kush. What a stoney combination.
> It's drizzling.


That's one of my favorite ways to get stoned, mix different strains together.....


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> That's one of my favorite ways to get stoned, mix different strains together.....


I am trying my strains again, first thing in the am but I got lazy and Blue Dream is way over in the closet so I made my Sunday Combo and will try BD, tomorrow.
Exceptional way to start a Sunday.


----------



## fumble (Nov 23, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Update, everything's looking pretty decent down here. Every day that things slow down up in the north they speed up down here in the south  These pics are from about 5 days ago. Anyone done cotton candy outdoors id love to see some pics?
> 
> Panama DC
> View attachment 3299267
> ...


Hey Letsrip, here is a pic of my Cotton Candy I did my first year. Very dense buds. You don't even want a drop of water on them or it wicks right to the center of the bud. I would like to grow this one again for sure


----------



## doublejj (Nov 23, 2014)

^^Like^^^


----------



## fumble (Nov 23, 2014)

I can remember how much I was fumbling around that first grow...I think I battled just about everything there is to battle that year lol. seems like forever ago now


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2014)

fumble said:


> Hey Letsrip, here is a pic of my Cotton Candy I did my first year. Very dense buds. You don't even want a drop of water on them or it wicks right to the center of the bud. I would like to grow this one again for sure


Here I go again lol...what size pot is that in miss fumble ?


----------



## TWS (Nov 23, 2014)

in liters please


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 23, 2014)

fumble said:


> Hey Letsrip, here is a pic of my Cotton Candy I did my first year. Very dense buds. You don't even want a drop of water on them or it wicks right to the center of the bud. I would like to grow this one again for sure


Real nice  How did she smoke?


----------



## JCS57 (Nov 23, 2014)

My Columbian Gold LandRace is slowing turning purple. Hoping it's done by Xmas.


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 23, 2014)

JCS57 said:


> View attachment 3299973 My Columbian Gold LandRace is slowing turning purple. Hoping it's done by Xmas.


That's is one of the coolest looking buds I've ever seen, .......beautiful!
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Here I go again lol...what size pot is that in miss fumble ?


that is a 15 gallon smart pot Ruby


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

What a beautiful sativa!


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Real nice  How did she smoke?


She was pretty good from what I remember...could have been so much better though. Newbie mistakes


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 24, 2014)

fumble said:


> She was pretty good from what I remember...could have been so much better though. Newbie mistakes


Ah of course  Wish me luck then ill keep you all posted!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2014)

fumble said:


> that is a 15 gallon smart pot Ruby


thought it might have been ive got that size ...cd is finished alas I put the wrong fergie song on cos I was stoned lol...extra surprise in the box sams bringing for ya


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> thought it might have been ive got that size ...cd is finished alas I put the wrong fergie song on cos I was stoned lol...extra surprise in the box sams bringing for ya


I'm the mule . . . hehe.


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 24, 2014)

Tried Blue Dream, again.


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Ah of course  Wish me luck then ill keep you all posted!


*waves hands over a cauldron* will do hun  can't wait to see how it could have really been.


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> thought it might have been ive got that size ...cd is finished alas I put the wrong fergie song on cos I was stoned lol...extra surprise in the box sams bringing for ya


Haha...awesome Ruby


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2014)

one more and you could be Sister Sara @S'Manta


----------



## S'Manta (Nov 24, 2014)

fumble said:


> one more and you could be Sister Sara @S'Manta


 With Clint about 20 years younger putting impure thoughts in my head...


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

Isn't Blue Dream amazing! I want to make a giant Blue Dream hash ball!


----------



## cali.gardens.remedy (Nov 24, 2014)

It seems my Skywalker is lacking "The Force".....Can someone tell me when my outdoor will start flowering? Im a nOOb grower looking for advice


----------



## cali.gardens.remedy (Nov 24, 2014)

Haha i cant even upload my pic


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2014)

haha!! what up stranger  Glad to see you pop on Cali


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Blue dream still outside and I can't wait to try her.. Major trichomes and smell is sweet..


----------



## fumble (Nov 26, 2014)

Looking good FL


----------



## nuggs (Nov 26, 2014)

fumble said:


> Looking good FL


socal weather is perrrfact.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2014)

It was 82 degrees here today! I had to wear sandals!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 26, 2014)

Lol I woke up and slapped on sweats and a hoodie because it hit 39 here this morning. I got to drivin around and doing my rounds and God i guess decided to crank the heater to high blast lol. Been sweatin like a beast all day. 

On another note I hacked up the last plant in the patio GH and the Hawaiian Skunk Haze. Hawaiian skunk haze smells like pineapples and bananas. Stinking up the whole dam house!! I guess the Bahia blackhead in the ground is the last mohican.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 26, 2014)

what up, dicksqueezers?

i'm gonna be part of this thread next year whether you like it or not!

been framing up a garden shed before i move onto a solar heated greenhouse.

























gonna be 10'x16', half shingled, the other half clear corrugated PVC sheets and two huge windows.

can't wait until june!


----------



## nuggs (Nov 26, 2014)

ok unc


UncleBuck said:


> what up, dicksqueezers?
> 
> i'm gonna be part of this thread next year whether you like it or not!
> 
> ...


ok uncle buck
glad to see ya put some cloths on! cold up yonder is it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 26, 2014)

nuggs said:


> ok unc
> 
> ok uncle buck
> glad to see ya put some cloths on! cold up yonder is it?


yeah, it was -7 here the other day. gonna be 65 tomorrow though!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2014)

My trash pile babies are getting out of control!

11/14:



11/26:




Quality construction there @UncleBuck !


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Nov 26, 2014)

Hella cool UB .


----------



## doublejj (Nov 26, 2014)

That's great news UB, we can compare peckers........how are your chickens doing?


----------



## TWS (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone .


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone .


Looks more like Danksgiving!


----------



## TWS (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll be frying up three Turkeys today.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 27, 2014)

TWS said:


> I'll be frying up three Turkeys today.


Happy Holidays.........


----------



## Mohican (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks JJ - That got me all revved up to go see the relatives!


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanks Giving everyone. Gobble Gobble.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks JJ - That got me all revved up to go see the relatives!


Sorry....


----------



## nuggs (Nov 27, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Sorry....


love it JJ ! Have a great turkey day everyone !


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 27, 2014)

doublejj said:


> That's great news UB, we can compare peckers........how are your chickens doing?


just went out and bought them some tomatoes for thanksgiving. it's their first time having them since they are all so young.

there's a cock in the mix, but it's quiet and doesn't crow. so we're keeping him.







4 black ladies and a white cock. the jokes write themselves.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Tomorrow I get to start playing Christmas music, my Fav. is...
Just a Island boy forever.


----------



## fumble (Nov 27, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> just went out and bought them some tomatoes for thanksgiving. it's their first time having them since they are all so young.
> 
> there's a cock in the mix, but it's quiet and doesn't crow. so we're keeping him.
> 
> ...


Looks like either silkies or sizzles? I want some of those. Are they layers?


----------



## fumble (Nov 27, 2014)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and friends. I am very thankful for the 'family' I have here. gobble gobble...gobble gobble gobble


----------



## doubletake (Nov 28, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving
From
Sky and smokey ha


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2014)

fumble said:


> Looks like either silkies or sizzles? I want some of those. Are they layers?


yep!

all silkies, 2 of them bearded silkies, one of them a sizzle who my wife named 'bacon'.

they just started laying. hope there's at least one good brooder among the hens. we want more.


----------



## fumble (Nov 28, 2014)

that is awesome...sizzle...Bacon! hahahaha...I like your wife 

I am trying to talk my guy into letting me have some chickens. It's a no-go so far. He would have too much fun letting my Princess loose to chase them. Not good for her or the chickies


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2014)

fumble said:


> that is awesome...sizzle...Bacon! hahahaha...I like your wife
> 
> I am trying to talk my guy into letting me have some chickens. It's a no-go so far. He would have too much fun letting my Princess loose to chase them. Not good for her or the chickies


Chickens would have soo much fun in your greenhouse.....and the fresh eggs!


----------



## fumble (Nov 28, 2014)

I know! i so want to have my own fresh eggs. and they eat bugs


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2014)

fumble said:


> I know! i so want to have my own fresh eggs. and they eat bugs


Mali & ths chickens got to where they just ignored each other, they shared the yard...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 28, 2014)

Got 'em all in the ground now. Trimming the last flowers of the year. Gonna get some nice scissor hash.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 28, 2014)

Is that a new crop JJ or is it an old pic?


----------



## fumble (Nov 28, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Happy thanksgiving
> From
> Sky and smokey ha View attachment 3302401 View attachment 3302403


Awwwww Love them...hope you had a great Thanksgiving


----------



## doubletake (Nov 28, 2014)

fumble said:


> Awwwww Love them...hope you had a great Thanksgiving


We did! Lots of left overs haha
I hope you had a great one also!


----------



## fumble (Nov 28, 2014)

it was wonderful  Mom actually just called and said they are bringing some leftovers...over! woot woot!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Is that a new crop JJ or is it an old pic?


old pic frm last spring


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't know if anybody is interested, but there is a new show called "Pot Barons of Colorado" on MSNBC. Part 1 of 6 is coming on in a few minutes at 11:00 pm central, then again 3 hours later. From the previews, it looks interesting enough.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 29, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I don't know if anybody is interested, but there is a new show called "Pot Barons of Colorado" on MSNBC. Part 1 of 6 is coming on in a few minutes at 11:00 pm central, then again 3 hours later. From the previews, it looks interesting enough.


Kind of boring.


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 30, 2014)

Update.

Heres my reverse season woman. The heads are pretty fat on this one now, the top buds are rock hard and very dense and its getting quite frosty im gonna check the trichomes out soon but it looks like ill feed her another couple of times then flush for a week and pull. Its quite a lowish odor strain but you sometimes get a nice wif of dank. Close up you get the smell of mango, citrus and fresh flowers. The top/ middle heads have thrown out the remaining last ditch hairs so now the low, middle and bottom buds are pouring out with last ditch hairs. The nanners went away for a bit but getting them again now however im pretty sure the pollen was sterile or something because I cant find any trace of a seed. Purple color is spreading close to the buds now so I should end up with some purplish bud  Cant wait to see how it smoke and yeilds.

Took these pics in the middle of last week


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 30, 2014)

Getting some sun. Still got one to put on a pot, been lagging it all week long


----------



## fumble (Nov 30, 2014)

nice Greendave  I need to get some new soil and get my room cleaned up so I can put my ACDCs in there. It is nice to see your babies in the real sun


----------



## Mohican (Nov 30, 2014)

I was moving some dirt around and I topped off one of my planters to help boost the microbes and feed the worms. A few surprises popped up:



We finally got a little rain today!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 30, 2014)

So happy that Purple Jilly Bean is living up to her name  4 weeks in to flower. she is in a pot on the patio and i was worried she might not get enough sun for buds to develop but I guess she is happy.


----------



## fumble (Nov 30, 2014)

She is beautiful FL


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2014)

That is purrrdy....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 30, 2014)

She kind of smells like Jelly beans. I kept one male from the same batch of seeds and crossed it back to one side shoot of this lady so I should have a few seeds,


----------



## ragieboyyy (Dec 1, 2014)

Jus watched this on tv, Its good watch. 1st episode is on YouTube also.. bout to watch it too..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 1, 2014)

I know it sounds kind of corny but its amazing how much happiness one little plant can bring me and a few others.. Bubba kush gave me 1 Lb of dried flowers... 8 OZ went to my sister in Oregon who has lupus, 6 0z I sold so I could use the $$ to get a indoor setup going. 1/2 Oz I kept for me  and 1 oz went to a 60+ year old lady who only had enough money to buy a 1/8 so I gave her the oz for the 1/8 price, I tried to give it all to her for free but she would not let me.. She is on a fixed income.. she was so funny when I told her the name of it Bubba Kush, she laughed and said SON I am old school and don't know all these funny names.


----------



## nuggs (Dec 1, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I know it sounds kind of corny but its amazing how much happiness one little plant can bring me and a few others.. Bubba kush gave me 1 Lb of dried flowers... 8 OZ went to my sister in Oregon who has lupus, 6 0z I sold so I could use the $$ to get a indoor setup going. 1/2 Oz I kept for me  and 1 oz went to a 60+ year old lady who only had enough money to buy a 1/8 so I gave her the oz for the 1/8 price, I tried to give it all to her for free but she would not let me.. She is on a fixed income.. she was so funny when I told her the name of it Bubba Kush, she laughed and said SON I am old school and don't know all these funny names.
> 
> View attachment 3304881
> View attachment 3304882


your plant looks nice and green ! good job man.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 1, 2014)

nuggs said:


> your plant looks nice and green ! good job man.



Thanks Man!!

She was a awesome plant


----------



## fumble (Dec 1, 2014)

very cool of you to help the lady out FL


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 1, 2014)

fumble said:


> very cool of you to help the lady out FL


I think the world would be a better place if more people helped each other out..


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I think the world would be a better place if more people helped each other out..


because i was a fair prick when I was younger with a chip on my shoulder I find it so easy nowadays to be the generous helpful person I have become


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 1, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> because i was a fair prick when I was younger with a chip on my shoulder I find it so easy nowadays to be the generous helpful person I have become



I guess because I was teased as a kid for not being normal and like all the rest because of my cleft lip I have always tried to be nice and not mean because I know how much it hurts. At this point in my life most people don't even see it. I had five or six surgery before I started first grade to fix it but it was still very noticeable.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I guess because I was teased as a kid for not being normal and like all the rest because of my cleft lip I have always tried to be nice and not mean because I know how much it hurts. At this point in my life most people don't even see it. I had five or six surgery before I started first grade to fix it but it was still very noticeable.


i had the "chip" on my shoulder from being bullied at a young age for a disability...i guess i thought you had to be mean to be accepted after that.Now im just glad im the real me


----------



## TWS (Dec 2, 2014)

They use to take my milk money


----------



## thump easy (Dec 2, 2014)

Not me I got tired of getting beet up n shoes stolen or bike jacked I started fighting back.. Fuck a bully I fucken hate bullies


----------



## TWS (Dec 2, 2014)

I remember the shoe story Thump.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 2, 2014)

I took a lot of kids' milk money back in the 80s in school. I'd take their milk money and give them a fat lid every Friday in the HIGH school cafeteria.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2014)

My Christmas tree is filling out lol


----------



## fumble (Dec 2, 2014)

nice...fattening up


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

Looking good!
Any close ups of the buds? 
I love sativa!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2014)

@fumble thank you. She's a floppy one. I have her tied up in several places to the GH in case she decides to fall over. Buds are super sticky and pungent. This is the hash pheno. Very couchlocky high. 



Here are all my pepper plants still going strong. There is even a cherry tomato plant in the top right corner of the pic that is growing super green and lush now. I only watered it like once since September lol. Its still producing lots of cherry tomatoes too. Pretty cool. I thought it was dead until I started harvesting my peppers and saw how healthy it was.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 2, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3305430
> My Christmas tree is filling out lol



Guess you could say she's a late bloomer


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2014)

@Mohican 
I don't have a very steady hand. Not very good pic.


----------



## fumble (Dec 2, 2014)

that's awesome Fresno  jealous of the veggies lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2014)

looks great fresno and that could even be your best smoke of the harvest so far ...cherry tomatoes are so hardy u think they are dying and then you still pull like 3/4 kilos more of the plant.Im right into my peppers bro if I get my phone delivered to me today ill post a few pics so you can see im not a bullshit artist lol


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks amazing @FresnoFarmer - what does it smell like? Stem rub is what I check with so that I don't disturb the trichs


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2014)

I rubbed a lower bud and it smells super hashy. Like straight kief/hash.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

Like high grade incense?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2014)

Yessss. Very earthy undertone


----------



## TWS (Dec 3, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3305430
> My Christmas tree is filling out lol



That thing looks bad ass . Sativa !


----------



## S'Manta (Dec 3, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @Mohican
> I don't have a very steady hand. Not very good pic.
> View attachment 3305454


I think I can smell her from here.
Beautiful, Fresno, you are a fabulous farmer.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks y'all!! I only lost like 1.5 ounces to mold this year. Pretty good!! The majority of mold was from aphid secretions. The other part is from me tying one of the tops on the last patio plant too tight to the GH. That allowed for the moisture from the fog to get trapped in there. It was probably only 1/4 oz I lost to fog so far.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 3, 2014)

outside plants did fine in the rain and wind, looks like another shot of rain is about to hit here soon.. Below is Blue Dream x Love child... 2nd pic. is my Bubba Kush clone that I crossed with Jilly bean purple. It sounded like a good cross, both turn purple and Bubba Kush smokes like the perfect day on a Hawaiian beach, the kind of day that goes on forever


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2014)

mmmmm frosty


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Sun is back out here so I was outside checking on the plants and could not pass up getting a shot of Jurple...


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 4, 2014)

I got my babies in there hemp bucket. I started them in coco from seed about 3 weeks ago. There root system was excellent and cant wait to start the mainline training then put outside to flower.
The sick one at the end I'm hoping will recover soon. Not sure what problem is since the 3 others look great and all 4 were done identical.


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2014)

she'll be fine . wait to her roots hit the res.. you'll never be able to know she started off slow. just needs some food.


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 4, 2014)

TWS said:


>


is fml coming wth you?


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't think so..


----------



## doublejj (Dec 4, 2014)

TWS said:


> I don't think so..


tell him I'm not happy


----------



## Mohican (Dec 4, 2014)

Me either!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2014)

I wouldn't count him out yet but he started his new business and he did mention he might go for Saturday only.


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Me either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great tune Mo !


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks - I liked that album. Then I found Pink Floyd, Lynard Skynard, Genesis, and Rush.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2014)

Mama please...can't you feel hart?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2014)

Kinda weird - most of the people this one lampoons are dead!


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks - I liked that album. Then I found Pink Floyd, Lynard Skynard, Genesis, and Rush.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2014)

All the world's a stage! Rush live album. Best headphone medicated post-20-foot-surf meditation session ever!


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 7, 2014)

Update, so far so good  Sorry for the spam of pictures. Is their any way to make them smaller but still a decent size?

Panama DC


LSD


Cotton Candy


Taskenti


Panama #1 Topped


Panama #2 Untopped



Feeling a little sorry for this poor mouse that must have eaten some of my snail bait  Feel kinda bad but never mind


----------



## S'Manta (Dec 7, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Update, so far so good  Sorry for the spam of pictures. Is their any way to make them smaller but still a decent size?
> 
> Panama DC
> View attachment 3308523
> ...


Looking nice and healthy....poor skinny legged mouse. My cats would have eaten it, they are my gopher/mouse exterminators. I am not plagued by snails or pests, knock wood, so no poisons needed. I had no idea snail killer would kill a mouse but I never thought about it. Good to know if you do own cats.


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 7, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Looking nice and healthy....poor skinny legged mouse. My cats would have eaten it, they are my gopher/mouse exterminators. I am not plagued by snails or pests, knock wood, so no poisons needed. I had no idea snail killer would kill a mouse but I never thought about it. Good to know if you do own cats.


Cheers, yeah I mean I just assumed it would have been the snail/slug bait because why else would a mouse be dead in perfect tact in the middle of nowhere. Unless the plant scared it off 
Nah but good to know, everyone watch out with baits! Atleast you have cats to look after your area haha


----------



## S'Manta (Dec 7, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Cheers, yeah I mean I just assumed it would have been the snail/slug bait because why else would a mouse be dead in perfect tact in the middle of nowhere. Unless the plant scared it off
> Nah but good to know, everyone watch out with baits! Atleast you have cats to look after your area haha


Haha, it was the plant....lol.

BTW, your pics don't seem too big to me and my tablet, just right sez Goldilocks.


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2014)

Sam, The bennies described hear which was lead to me by a good friend is by far the most beneficial plant found ( not really food) and supersonic kick in the ass for plants I know. There is all so a book called teaming with microbes if your interested in some good shit... literally . enjoy

https://www.rollitup.org/t/dwc-root-slime-cure-aka-how-to-breed-beneficial-microbes.361430/


----------



## S'Manta (Dec 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> Sam, The bennies described hear which was lead to me by a good friend is by far the most beneficial plant found ( not really food) and supersonic kick in the ass for plants I know. There is all so a book called teaming with microbes if your interested in some good shit... literally . enjoy
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/dwc-root-slime-cure-aka-how-to-breed-beneficial-microbes.361430/


TWS, please bring whatever you're smoking to the BBQ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2014)

what do you mean ? im trying to help you or teach you something .


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2014)

Don't worry about the root slime part, that's not for you, just read how to make bennies and what they do


----------



## S'Manta (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah, root slime described as snot was a major turnoff.


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2014)

That is just another good thing they do. Im pointing you in a direction of how soil really works. Adding and feeding your bennies or culture in your soil is almost more important than feeding. When added , growth spurts , greenness of the plant and over all health is far superior.. Hang on I gotta take another puff.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/teaming-with-microbes-wayne-lewis/1116805658?ean=9781604691139


----------



## S'Manta (Dec 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> That is just another good thing they do. Im pointing you in a direction of how soil really works. Adding and feeding your bennies or culture in your soil is almost more important than feeding. When added , growth spurts , greenness of the plant and over all health is far superior.. Hang on I gotta take another puff.
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/teaming-with-microbes-wayne-lewis/1116805658?ean=9781604691139


I'd rather wait and have you explain it to me in great detail, in person, at the Barbee.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 7, 2014)

S'Manta I sent you a link to where you can download Teaming With Microbes in .pdf form for free. I didn't link it here because it's in a post from another grow site and I wasn't sure about standards and practice. Anyway, there are also links in the second post to Teaming With Nutrients, Bread From Stone and Farming From Straw, I believe. I saved them all to my iBook .pdf list for future reading. Teaming With Microbes is the shit ( literally and figuratively) and is a must read.


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2014)

Nope, not gonna do that . Simple yet so in depth... put it this way. Im always brewing ACT tea and feeding it to everything.

" Areiated compost tea " Know your shit ....


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 7, 2014)

TWS, I just started a worm farm with 2000 red wigglers yesterday. I've been brewing AACTs nonstop the past couple of weeks and using it to innoculate my supersoil that I've got "cookin" as I type this, preparing for a 100% water only, organic indoor soilless grow. I hope I'm heading down a path from which I'll never deviate.


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2014)

Man I love worm beds . Like to hold big balls of them in my hands... lol... like to bluegill fish too.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2014)

I can wait until TWS & Sam meet in person....this is gonna be a Fun bbq


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> TWS, I just started a worm farm with 2000 red wigglers yesterday. I've been brewing AACTs nonstop the past couple of weeks and using it to innoculate my supersoil that I've got "cookin" as I type this, preparing for a 100% water only, organic indoor soilless grow. I hope I'm heading down a path from which I'll never deviate.



Good journeys to you sir... Im more of a Hybrid type of guy. I have ventured down the road before and know I will be back. Lots of work in my opinion but very rewarding . I just figured with all the guanos, brewing time and soil cost it might not be for me indoors..
Bennies kick ass in Hempy buckets and synthetic feed. They are not feeding the plant but keeping the Zone in a good mood.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> Man I love worm beds . Like to hold big balls of them in my hands... lol... like to bluegill fish too.


Dude, you and GB gotta come out for a week of spring turkey hunting private land in west KY/west TN in the mornings and bluegill fishing KY Lake the rest of the day. Kentucky and Tennessee's spring turkey season coincides with the huge bullheaded 'gills starting their spawn. We cull everything under 8 inches and always leave with 100+! Of course, then you gotta attempt to filet all the bastards that evening, fucked up like no other.


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2014)

Ahhh man... your killing me Larry.. Maybe that will be my next vacation.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2014)

We should do an RIU hog hunt some day....you can hunt pigs 365 days a year in Cali....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 7, 2014)

doublejj said:


> We should do an RIU hog hunt some day....you can hunt pigs 365 days a year in Cali....


I heard pigs were becoming a problem at some point, cause they weren't native or some shit like that. Twas really interesting to learn how hogs can successfully proliferate in the wild.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I heard pigs were becoming a problem at some point, cause they weren't native or some shit like that. Twas really interesting to learn how hogs can successfully proliferate in the wild.


Bacon.....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 7, 2014)

Going steady, 'cept for the one that I took longer to transplant to a pot. That one's really lagging, but I don't think it's doing bad. Maybe it's been too cold. I believe the 3 that look bigger are the northern lights. Hitting a month of life in a few days


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 7, 2014)

I would love to breed pigs, they can be quite pricey here. And you can do a bunch of food plates with a pig.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I would love to breed pigs, they can be quite pricey here. And you can do a bunch of food plates with a pig.


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2014)

or 1.........


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2014)

Wheres wheezer ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 7, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I would love to breed pigs, they can be quite pricey here. And you can do a bunch of food plates with a pig.


We kill hogs every winter here. I usually just keep the tenderloins and ribs, then sausage the rest. When I was a child, we salt cured and smoked both hams, as well as the middlings (bacon). The folks would also remove the face/cheek meat in one whole cut that was cured and smoked (jowl). Now I just skin the hog, but in the day we would scald and scrape the hair from the skin. The skin was cut in small one inch pieces, put in a large cast iron kettle and heated until the fat (lard) was rendered. What you are left with -- besides the lard -- is the infamous cracklins. The night of the slaughter, fresh pork liver was enjoyed by all. Except for me, as hate liver and all organs. Good times and a huge part of our local culture.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> Wheres wheezer ?


he hasn't been around for awhile


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 7, 2014)

I've heard these fuckers can chase you in some cities with large forest areas in eastern Europe


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 7, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> We kill hogs every winter here. I usually just keep the tenderloins and ribs, then sausage the rest. When I was a child, we salt cured and smoked both hams, as well as the middlings (bacon). The folks would also remove the face/cheek meat in one whole cut that was cured and smoked (jowl). Now I just skin the hog, but in the day we would scald and scrape the hair from the skin. The skin was cut in small one inch pieces, put in a large cast iron kettle and heated until the fat (lard) was rendered. What you are left with -- besides the lard -- is the infamous cracklins. The night of the slaughter, fresh pork liver was enjoyed by all. Except for me, as hate liver and all organs. Good times and a huge part of our local culture.


In my land there's pig head and feet in some kind of marinate. Serves cold, I don't really like that. We cook a lot of pig meat with black, read and white beans. Besides of the traditional cold meats and sausages. Smoked and fresh pork chops are also a big hit.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2014)

$350 private ranch central Cali....
http://slo.craigslist.org/grd/4762247447.html


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2014)

I'll bring my back ups


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> In my land there's pig head and feet in some kind of marinate. Serves cold, I don't really like that. We cook a lot of pig meat with black, read and white beans. Besides of the traditional cold meats and sausages. Smoked and fresh pork chops are also a big hit.


 I love pickled pigs feet


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 7, 2014)

I've had 1000 pound boars that you wouldn't want to mess with. A couple of tricks though, if you ever find yourself about to be attacked by one of these is one, hit the fucker square on the end of the snout as hard as you can, preferably with a 2X4, but then, who carries one around with them? They will drop about as fast as you would, lol. Another thing is make sure you stay on your feet. They can't turn their necks to bite you and you can use the top of their bodies with your arms to stay up and away. Pretty much you have to be horizontal, on the ground for them to be able to bite you. Now those tusks are something I'm not sure about. Ours do not have tusks, lol.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2014)

TWS said:


> I love pickled pigs feet


like a dog....


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2014)

Happy Holidays.
Ho ho ho !


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 7, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Haha, it was the plant....lol.
> 
> BTW, your pics don't seem too big to me and my tablet, just right sez Goldilocks.


Maybe its just my PC


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 8, 2014)

Update on my 4 early's that I'm vegging under T5 lights as well as the sun depending on weather. There about a week into there hempbucket and rebounding nicely after the transplant hopefully next week i will start the mainline training. These will be put outside to flower at the end of Jan and harvested in April.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 8, 2014)

The purple Jilly bean "Jurple" just keeps getting more purple


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

Squeeze a bud and tell me what it smells like. One of the parents smelled like peppermint so strong it made my nose burn!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Squeeze a bud and tell me what it smells like. One of the parents smelled like peppermint so strong it made my nose burn!



I am getting more of a Vicks vapor rub, menthol smell with some lemon, can't say it burns my nose but does mess with my eyes a little..


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

Perfect! It carried over  

Did you get any cuts off of her?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Perfect! It carried over
> 
> Did you get any cuts off of her?



Yep..

I have one cut off her that is 2 foot tall now and that is the one I took four cuts off on Dec. 2nd..


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice!

How many seeds of Jurple did you plant?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Nice!
> 
> How many seeds of Jurple did you plant?



I planted two Jurple seeds, got one female and one male
About two weeks ago I sprouted the third and final Jurple seed that is growing indoors..

Not sure if you remember but you said you wanted one of the Jurple cuts and I said consider it done.. One is also going to the Dr...


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh yes - I remember


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thought I'd post a couple pics of what I got going on right now. Day 7 since seed hulls popped in organic soil. They seem to be loving the worm tea innoculated soilless mix., about as well as my worms love a lot of head with their tea!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 11, 2014)

For our Aussies


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Jurple living the California life.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> For our Aussies
> 
> View attachment 3311239


I blushed


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 12, 2014)

It just started raining! It's about time!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 12, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I blushed



Friend of mine posted it on FB. She has three Australian Shepherds, they are cool dogs and so beautfuil

PS3
We are getting hammered with rain in So. Cal. YESSSSS


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 12, 2014)

rained here most the day to in central cal


----------



## thump easy (Dec 12, 2014)

their was a tornado in los angles today


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey everyone,

have some (Black Domina x G13) x Orient Express plants vegging down here in New Zealand(37S).
Using Mexican bat guano, seems to be working a treat because the weather has been unsettled for this time of year.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 12, 2014)

A lot of people are at the BBQ this weekend.....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 12, 2014)

Plants are doing great, tho' I found some weird orange clay like shit over 1 of them.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 14, 2014)

Alien og..


----------



## S'Manta (Dec 15, 2014)

SFV, SKW, Blue Heron, LA Confidential and MK (?UlTRA?) AND 2 TWO GREEN CRACK... One GC is going to be a mother.
Off to the hydro store for a t5...I think that is what nuggs said. So, transplant day, today and a cart with wheels and t5 to buy.
I wasn't going to do indoor/winter grow, but . . . . .


----------



## ragieboyyy (Dec 15, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> The purple Jilly bean "Jurple" just keeps getting more purple
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309655


She looks awesome! Ima huge fan of purps! If u ever breed more seeds or make ur way to wa state would love some! But congrats on the the new Jurple pheno man!


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> SFV, SKW, Blue Heron, LA Confidential and MK (?UlTRA?) AND 2 TWO GREEN CRACK... One GC is going to be a mother.
> Off to the hydro store for a t5...I think that is what nuggs said. So, transplant day, today and a cart with wheels and t5 to buy.
> I wasn't going to do indoor/winter grow, but . . . . .


and yes you want a T5. Was great meeting and chatting with you this weekend. Can't wait to hang again at the next one.


----------



## S'Manta (Dec 15, 2014)

My hydro store wasn't open....hmm...I hope it was something other than him going out of business. If I go to Lowe's, HD and ask for a t5 will they know what I want cause I do not and can't explain what it is.  The lights I'm using seem to be working fine because those clones are growing like weeds. hehe. 
I need to take a leap in growing to get more taste in my stuff.


----------



## S'Manta (Dec 15, 2014)

I didn't transplant today but I watered my hempys....lol, I have hempys....I almost feel like a real grower with....hempys.


----------



## doubletake (Dec 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> My hydro store wasn't open....hmm...I hope it was something other than him going out of business. If I go to Lowe's, HD and ask for a t5 will they know what I want cause I do not and can't explain what it is.  The lights I'm using seem to be working fine because those clones are growing like weeds. hehe.
> I need to take a leap in growing to get more taste in my stuff.


I don't think lowes will have a t5, I need to get one too and get a little clone room going. I'm going to love having so much variety.
Craigslist would be good to check.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> SFV, SKW, Blue Heron, LA Confidential and MK (?UlTRA?) AND 2 TWO GREEN CRACK... One GC is going to be a mother.
> Off to the hydro store for a t5...I think that is what nuggs said. So, transplant day, today and a cart with wheels and t5 to buy.
> I wasn't going to do indoor/winter grow, but . . . . .


I was thinking bout a t5 myself its getting exp running 4x400hps...still learning bout cfls etc does the t5 do all veg and flower all the way thru ?or is it more just for propagation


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2014)

doubletake said:


> I don't think lowest will have a t5, I need to get one too and get a little clone room going. I'm going to love having so much variety.
> Craigslist would be good to check.


Excuse my ignorance DT can u post or pm me a pic of the t5 that is needed...and what it is used for veg or flower or both etc...I seen on ebay brand new the other day for only 50 bucks just need to know what its capable of


----------



## S'Manta (Dec 15, 2014)

@ruby fruit ... I'll take a pix of my treasures from the Barbee, how does an Aussie spell Barbee?, and send it in a PM... I didn't forget, got lazy.   
Spell barbie.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> @ruby fruit ... I'll take a pix of my treasures from the Barbee, how does an Aussie spell Barbee?, and send it in a PM... I didn't forget, got lazy.
> Spell barbie.....


lol I just say barbie or bbq ...crikey ..heres my sunday brunch cooking after the mother of all saturday nights


----------



## S'Manta (Dec 15, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3313783
> 
> lol I just say barbie or bbq ...crikey ..heres my sunday brunch cooking after the mother of all saturday nights


Lol....did you get nekked, again? 
I love that picture.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Lol....did you get nekked, again?
> I love that picture.


Ya sort off...and not just me it was our baseball xmas party...off the radar was everyone lol


----------



## S'Manta (Dec 15, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Ya sort off...and not just me it was our baseball xmas party...off the radar was everyone lol


The best kind of parties.


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 15, 2014)

I know Lowe's and Home depot carry the 48" dual T5 HO units that can be daisy chained together.
Here is my T5 HO 6 bulb unit. heres a link for one just like it on amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/MILLIARD-4-FT-6-Bulb-Light-System/dp/B00N1YYMX8/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1418700180&sr=8-19&keywords=T5+grow+light


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 15, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3313783
> 
> lol I just say barbie or bbq ...crikey ..heres my sunday brunch cooking after the mother of all saturday nights


Oh Ruby I will never look at you again after the pic sam showed us. LOL


----------



## doubletake (Dec 15, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Excuse my ignorance DT can u post or pm me a pic of the t5 that is needed...and what it is used for veg or flower or both etc...I seen on ebay brand new the other day for only 50 bucks just need to know what its capable of


Yea man I'd stick with your 4x 400 watt hps those a better for flower then the t5. The t5 is better for veg.but you could use a single 400 with a mh bulb and it would be good for veg too, pretty much the same as a t5.


----------



## S'Manta (Dec 17, 2014)

Hooray..... No more Federal intrusion to medical pot.

http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-medical-pot-20141216-story.html


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Hooray..... No more Federal intrusion to medical pot.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-medical-pot-20141216-story.html


So happy to hear this. I wish it would have happened earlier since my sister had to worry for 20 years that if she ever got caught that here children may have been taken away from her and her husband.. She just got her medical card in Oregon this year and has discovered the world of 100's of different choices. 
I truly believe that if she had not had marajuana that the lupus would have killed her long ago.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 17, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> Hooray..... No more Federal intrusion to medical pot.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-medical-pot-20141216-story.html


Well we might just have to got LARGE this year on the farm.....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 17, 2014)

Picking up pace quickly.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 17, 2014)

Sun poked its head out finally!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Dec 17, 2014)

Looking good GreenDave.


----------



## fumble (Dec 17, 2014)

That is a beautiful pic Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2014)

@FresnoFarmer strawberry blue


----------



## freemandrake (Dec 17, 2014)

Looking good mate, I'm going to check my girls this avo I've had hail damage 
Might have a few cuts


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2014)

freemandrake said:


> Looking good mate, I'm going to check my girls this avo I've had hail damage
> Might have a few cuts


hail damage shit that's no good hope its not to bad....ill update my thread later the wonder woman is looking a lot better but the SB in the pic above has a smell that if I only got 2 oz of it id be happy...taking clones of both to run under 4x400hps or 6x400hps as they are both looking the goods


----------



## freemandrake (Dec 17, 2014)

That sounds like a great idea, I'm going to put mine outdoors as a back up...
You should consider 3 600w you will cover the the same area as 4 400w and run a little cooler with one bulb less.....just saying


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2014)

freemandrake said:


> That sounds like a great idea, I'm going to put mine outdoors as a back up...
> You should consider 3 600w you will cover the the same area as 4 400w and run a little cooler with one bulb less.....just saying


yep I gotchya we will look into it,its only 2 so thought 2x400 each plant during summer and 3x400 each plant during winter when its cooler.2 plants 1.5 pound per is the aim


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 18, 2014)

I took down my last plant when it stormed here this week and it turned the GH upside down lol. The plant was in a puddle of water/mud when I woke up. Buds came out decent for such a rushed harvest. got a gold 10-12 oz from a plant that was expected to produce 2-4 lol. I'm a happy camper. cant wait to start up some more clones.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I took down my last plant when it stormed here this week and it turned the GH upside down lol. The plant was in a puddle of water/mud when I woke up. Buds came out decent for such a rushed harvest. got a gold 10-12 oz from a plant that was expected to produce 2-4 lol. I'm a happy camper. cant wait to start up some more clones.


That was the blackhead ?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes. The hashy pheno. My favorite. Couchlock high, with a nice head buzz that keeps me awake.


----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2014)

mmm...I like the sound of that


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 19, 2014)

So difficult to trim. But it seems the most difficult trims are the best buds.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2014)

Is TWS back from his holiday yet?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Is TWS back from his holiday yet?


he hasn't posted since the bbq


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2014)

How was your holiday!


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2014)

It was great, thanks Mo.We did a lot in three days plus the BBQ . I have been sleeping for most of the last two days. reallity is drawing near


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2014)

@TWS harden up


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2014)

@ruby fruit


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2014)

I am just now starting to feel normal again. I was using the bathroom last night and the window was open and it was cold. Not as cold as the BBQ. I thought to myself - I love central heating and clean toilets! Amazing how living homeless for a weekend can make me appreciate what I have!

Thanks for throwing such a cool party!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I am just now starting to feel normal again. I was using the bathroom last night and the window was open and it was cold. Not as cold as the BBQ. I thought to myself - I love central heating and clean toilets! Amazing how living homeless for a weekend can make me appreciate what I have!
> 
> Thanks for throwing such a cool party!
> 
> ...


each one is always so different....amazing & fun....thank you for making it so


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey TWS, any chance you can transfer to a branch up here?....


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey - he is one of us SoCal boyz!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hey - he is one of us SoCal boyz!


I was born & raised in LA.....


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2014)

I have to plead the fith on that one JJ. pm'd ya.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> It was great, thanks Mo.We did a lot in three days plus the BBQ . I have been sleeping for most of the last two days. reallity is drawing near


Hi there, and happy holidays!

Wanted to stop by and share a few pics, taken a few weeks ago of bubbaxcougar kush...cloned them as well. In fact, I'm smoking some right now...stuff packs a punch without all the typical kush drowsiness. 

Also did some decorating the other day...the Christmas tree is Caribe.

Again, happy holidays to you and all!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 20, 2014)

Auto Northern Lights are going fast and hard. Fed last week but I'm unsure about waiting another week to feed again. 40 days of life.


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 20, 2014)

Update time  Pictures from last tuesday.

Panama DC



LSD



Cotton Candy



Panama topped



Taskenti



Panama untopped


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2014)

How many more vegg months do you guys have ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hi there, and happy holidays!
> 
> Wanted to stop by and share a few pics, taken a few weeks ago of bubbaxcougar kush...cloned them as well. In fact, I'm smoking some right now...stuff packs a punch without all the typical kush drowsiness.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing sunbiz . she looks chunky and tasty. good job she was a happy girl. whats she smell & taste like ?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> How many more vegg months do you guys have ?


Where I'm at, you can have like 7 months of enough sun exposure to vegg, but I've noticed plants know and feel when the solstice happens. There's never less than 11 hours of light, so even in the later months of the year you can have plants vegging and flowering, however if your plants are flowering around February or March, there's a great chance for them to go back to vegg. I've also had plants going straight into flowering after germination, without them really being auto phenos.


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> How many more vegg months do you guys have ?


Probably about a month and a halfish for the indica dominant ones and two and a bit for the straight sativas


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice !


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2014)

@Letstrip - Sexy ladies!


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Letstrip - Sexy ladies!


Cheers!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Probably about a month and a halfish for the indica dominant ones and two and a bit for the straight sativas


Yep same here to its pretty much last week of jan or first 2 weeks of feb before flowering starts ...


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 21, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep same here to its pretty much last week of jan or first 2 weeks of feb before flowering starts ...


Bang on, what you just said


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Bang on, what you just said


Last years was the latest and slowest ive ever had flowers due to the sativa dom in the olant.
.I dont really want that again as much as I like sativa its a pain in the arse waiting


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 21, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Last years was the latest and slowest ive ever had flowers due to the sativa dom in the olant.
> .I dont really want that again as much as I like sativa its a pain in the arse waiting


Shit whatd you have running? My Panamas wont start flowering untill a good month or more after the indica/hybrids, thyel be big but I fear for their finish due to rot etc. Atleast ill walk away with some bud either way because of the other plants


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Shit whatd you have running? My Panamas wont start flowering untill a good month or more after the indica/hybrids, thyel be big but I fear for their finish due to rot etc. Atleast ill walk away with some bud either way because of the other plants


Not sure wat sativa it was mate but it would have had to go till end of april if it didnt hermie..id say 12-14 weeks maybe ?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2014)

A good landrace sativa shouldn't herm on you. I have read about some amazing local strains in OZ and NZ. Have you grown any?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> A good landrace sativa shouldn't herm on you. I have read about some amazing local strains in OZ and NZ. Have you grown any?


No I cant say I have mo...to be honest I think it was a case of some sort of shock or pollen making its way to my area...
2 months after I pulled it I gound out the guy across the road had a plant that was male and never pulled it straight away.
With a westerly was directly in the line of fire from about 50m away.I did keep a heap of seeds to trial it again one day but that wont happen anytime soon


Thanks mo


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 21, 2014)

Let the mainline training begin. Can't wait to put these babies outside to flower in about 45 days if they keep growing as fast as they are.


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 21, 2014)

@S'Manta ever get your veg light?


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> A good landrace sativa shouldn't herm on you. I have read about some amazing local strains in OZ and NZ. Have you grown any?


You can still find some of the old school strains around like AK47, white widow, skunk#1, blueberry, and jack herer are all quite common, theirs some gems to be collcetd id say. Probably some landraces to but I haven't come across any. Youd be surprised how little of the new generation strains are around such as the og's etc


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 21, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Not sure wat sativa it was mate but it would have had to go till end of april if it didnt hermie..id say 12-14 weeks maybe ?


Man thats a bit of a wait!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Man thats a bit of a wait!


Yeah didnt start flowering till first week feb....then looked like at the 3 week mark was gonna take 10-12wks to finish then at the 3 1/2 week mark started hermie on me lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2014)

The thai back in the early 90s was awesome so many red hairs....havnt seen anywhere in the last 15 yrs


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2014)

Its not mine but my friend is in panic mode.....overwatered or rootbound ? And what can he do to save it ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3317441 Its not mine but my friend is in panic mode.....overwatered or rootbound ? And what can he do to save it ?


Is the pot sitting in water?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Is the pot sitting in water?


Its not mine but I told him to get it out straight away to let the eater run thru the pot and drain when he waters


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2014)

amended all my holes today.. Mulch , bat poop , earthworm castings , epsoma . oh and the buckets for a spring crop.


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 22, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah didnt start flowering till first week feb....then looked like at the 3 week mark was gonna take 10-12wks to finish then at the 3 1/2 week mark started hermie on me lol


Ah shit! Bagseed? Atleast you shouldn't have to put up with it now haha Good genes ha


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 22, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3317441 Its not mine but my friend is in panic mode.....overwatered or rootbound ? And what can he do to save it ?


That looks like root rot, which pretty much is the death of any plant. Your friend can try saving by removing plant from container and cutting out the damaged roots...then re-potting. However, chances are it will die anyways as the amount of roots you have to remove don't leave enough to maintain a healthy plant.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 22, 2014)

Hydrogen-peroxide helps with root rot from what I Know. Also I would repot into a soil mixture with more perlite.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 22, 2014)

TWS said:


> amended all my holes today.. Mulch , bat poop , earthworm castings , epsoma . oh and the buckets for a spring crop.





TWS said:


> Thanks for sharing sunbiz . she looks chunky and tasty. good job she was a happy girl. whats she smell & taste like ?


Like the mother of that cross, bubba dominant dankness.
I also just chopped the Christmas tree, oh what fun it is to ride on a mango hazy sleigh.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Hydrogen-peroxide helps with root rot from what I Know. Also I would repot into a soil mixture with more perlite.


It will but it's safer to use plain old Sodium Hypochlorite; bleach. Bleach in low percentages is perfect and not as potentially hot. I just use my tap water. My water authority uses Chlorine. If your water uses Chloramine (still smells like chlorine after sitting for 24 hours) don't use it or treat it with Sodium Thiosulfate.
hth,
Annie


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Hydrogen-peroxide helps with root rot from what I Know. Also I would repot into a soil mixture with more perlite.


Yep and these guys I pass some wisdom onto dont use perlite at all ..ahh well u try


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)

Lemon juice will also counter the chloramines.


----------



## nuggs (Dec 22, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> That looks like root rot, which pretty much is the death of any plant. Your friend can try saving by removing plant from container and cutting out the damaged roots...then re-potting. However, chances are it will die anyways as the amount of roots you have to remove don't leave enough to maintain a healthy plant.


I agree with Sunbiz and Fresno it looks like root rot. It's a loss, no foundation to support the limbs.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2014)

yep agreed guys...I told him not to leave it in the bucket or put bark on top as a mulch...they ask for advice and do the opposite lol not my loss...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> yep agreed guys...I told him not to leave it in the bucket or put bark on top as a mulch...they ask for advice and do the opposite lol not my loss...


happens to me every season.....I cannot believe how many crops I could have saved with a simple carport....


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 23, 2014)

nuggs said:


> I agree with Sunbiz and Fresno it looks like root rot. It's a loss, no foundation to support the limbs.


Hate to admit my own mistakes/laziness, but I lost 3 ladies to fungal diseases last summer(root rot). For starters I didn't have the containers raised from a concrete floor, then I overwatered after oversizing the containers during transplanting. Those 3 mistakes combined to make 3 plants looking just like the one OP posted a few days ago. Up until that point, I had never experienced root rot, and missed the very first symptom...droopy leaves no matter what. While it is normal for leaves to droop after watering, they certainly shouldn't stay that way.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 23, 2014)

When I start growing any new plant I will let it dry out until it wilts just to see how far I can push it. I have lost more plants to over watering than to any other issue. That is why I love cloth pots. When the weather gets hot and dry I put the cloth pots in a tub with a layer of pumice, gravel, sand, or soil to provide drainage and still shade the pot.

Mozambique Poison




Quantum Kush




The three months of 100 degree weather would have killed my girls this Summer/Fall if I had not moved the cloth pots to tubs surrounded with soil. The Jesus OG got surrounded by a mixture of clay and two-year-old compost. It was amazing! 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 23, 2014)

yep and I have never grown in cloth pots before this season and I have learnt watching others exactly the sort of stuff mo says here...I never have them sitting on concrete and I really notice the feeding habits of it comapared to one I have in the ground ,its a lot different ...merry xmas to all and while waiting for you outdoor season to start fell free to come over and check my grow out on https://www.rollitup.org/t/crazy-fruits-14-15-grow.847145/page-36#post-11170645..once again I hope santa brings you good seeds for a good new harvest lol....


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 24, 2014)

Well even though it's still a day away MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone. just in case i'm to busy to say it tomorrow.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas @Shelby420 and @ruby fruit !



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry christmas from down under  Hope you all have a stoney day lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2014)

Back at ya ! 


Same to all and all a goodnight.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=christmas+marijuana&FORM=VIRE3#view=detail&mid=0A19077A2830FA8FC1C30A19077A2830FA8FC1C3


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Xmas guys n gals...
much love too all this sweet ass xmas


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry festive holiday season of your choice from my stash to yours. Thanks for all the joy and entertainment you have all brought to me this year!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2014)

From aussie to mo n GB n jj n tws n co u all know who u r love yas merry xmas to yas all get some vegimite puddi g into ya


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2014)

guess who Ruby is ?

hey right nut ? sup left nut ?


Where's the oysters ?


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everybody!
TMB-
Click on picture.....ha ha ha!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=806419556083813


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 26, 2014)

Preparing for launch! My wife got me my first portable vaporizer for Xmas. Super excited!!!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> View attachment 3319771 Preparing for launch! My wife got me my first portable vaporizer for Xmas. Super excited!!!


Hella sweet!...is that one of those you can vape flowers?....


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Hella sweet!...is that one of those you can vape flowers?....


If you mean cannabis flowers instead of e-juice, then yes its for flowers!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> If you mean cannabis flowers instead of e-juice, then yes its for flowers!


awesome...how do you like it?....I've tried a couple of the cheaper ones....don't waste your money. That looks like it just might work...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 26, 2014)

Northern Lights are hitting flower, starting to smell. Flash Babylon is not yet. 46 days.


----------



## 6ohMax (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey guys! Really digging your outdoors grows! I am out here in Colorado, and with an abundance of land here I really look forward to doing my 1st guerrilla grow in the spring. I haven't grown in a LOOOOONG while due to Army service, though things have changed in the past 15 yrs LOL. I grew outdoors when I lived back in Pennsylvania all they way up till 2 weeks before I joined the Army in 1999. Been out for a little over a year now and loving it!

I think this would be the most efficient way to grow for me due to lack of income.


----------



## fumble (Dec 26, 2014)

Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 26, 2014)

doublejj said:


> awesome...how do you like it?....I've tried a couple of the cheaper ones....don't waste your money. That looks like it just might work...


 ya its actually on the cheaper side, around $200.cad but it works very well and produces a quality vapor in 3-5 seconds. 4 year instore gaurantee and lifetime manufacturer gaurantee. customer service is top notch too. light weight, dicreet, uses rechargeable batteries as a power source. im looking forward to my future of not smoking!


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 26, 2014)

BcDigger said:


> View attachment 3319771 Preparing for launch! My wife got me my first portable vaporizer for Xmas. Super excited!!!


I just purchased the Atmos Boss vape pen for vaping flowers. Retails for $150. It's OK, but not much visible vapor comes out, like an e-cig. I would prefer it did, lol. I don't much like that the rubber mouth piece makes your hit taste like rubber. Yuk.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 26, 2014)

It is going to be tough for an old clean glass, bong hittin lovin dude like me to get into this vaping deal, but I smoke so much I worry about my lungs.


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 26, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> It is going to be tough for an old clean glass, bong hittin lovin dude like me to get into this vaping dea
> l, but I smoke so much I worry about my lungs.


ya with the launch box the temperature and amount of visible vapor is directly related to your draw speed. and the hitter tube is glass


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> It is going to be tough for an old clean glass, bong hittin lovin dude like me to get into this vaping deal, but I smoke so much I worry about my lungs.


I will still be drawing on the bongs and joints...but im getting a pax so ill cut down on the smoking lungs by half at least.....gotta be a bonus I guess


----------



## Joedank (Dec 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I will still be drawing on the bongs and joints...but im getting a pax so ill cut down on the smoking lungs by half at least.....gotta be a bonus I guess


i am not sure if high volume smoking habits are helped with vapeing . the oils that come off are the same and man once my volcano had run a few lbs thru it my lungs felt sticky .. i like the volcano and pax ect but hits from the bong are the only thing that is a hit from the bong .... no size volcano bag can match it IMHO


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> It is going to be tough for an old clean glass, bong hittin lovin dude like me to get into this vaping deal, but I smoke so much I worry about my lungs.


Get yourself a ruvaped titan for portable and 7th floor ssv for home you wont be disappointed. I still smoke an occasional spliff with friends, but this is the ticket. Tastes fkn great and plenty of vapor on both


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2014)

Occasional, who am I kidding. I smoke a fkn ton of cones and spliffs on weekends but during the week I try to only use the vaporizers. I do enjoy the vaporizers


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2014)

Joedank said:


> i am not sure if high volume smoking habits are helped with vapeing . the oils that come off are the same and man once my volcano had run a few lbs thru it my lungs felt sticky .. i like the volcano and pax ect but hits from the bong are the only thing that is a hit from the bong .... no size volcano bag can match it IMHO


Yeah bro but you are not getting that initial burned shite which you get from lighting up when you vape it. Agree if you are going through high volumes your lungs feel sticky esp if only vapeing, but I honestly believe this good ole herb happens to be good for my body so I will keep taking in the high volumes. Defo nothing equals a bong rip


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 28, 2014)

About two weeks ago I had to pull my purple spring grow because of rot and it was just dragging out way to long. Its curing up nice now yeilded 2oz and 8 grams. 
Probably lost a good 5 - 10 grams to rot though. Sucks I couldn't let it go longer because the summer weather is amazing now.



A few days before I pulled it.


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2014)

very nice sir !


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> About two weeks ago I had to pull my purple spring grow because of rot and it was just dragging out way to long. Its curing up nice now yeilded 2oz and 8 grams.
> Probably lost a good 5 - 10 grams to rot though. Sucks I couldn't let it go longer because the summer weather is amazing now.
> 
> View attachment 3321098
> ...


some quality to tide you over until the summer grow is finished ...nice !


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 29, 2014)

Why thank you


ruby fruit said:


> some quality to tide you over until the summer grow is finished ...nice !


Exactly


----------



## Joedank (Dec 29, 2014)

looks like you caught if before it foxtailed to revegg nice work


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 29, 2014)

Joedank said:


> looks like you caught if before it foxtailed to revegg nice work


Cheers thats another reason I pulled it because I saw slight signs of revegg  Built a cover to keep it on 12/12 but it was alot of work putting it on and taking it of everyday at the same time I slacked of a bit haha


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Malmo still alive and outside in So. California.. Smell is kind of minty or like the heart candies at Valentine's Day, I suck at this smell thing!! 

Malawi x mozambique


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 30, 2014)

I just removed a bunch of leaf miners off of all the plants. Mutilated some leaves in the process, teared little pieces here and there where the leaf miner damage was. I'm getting better at locating the little orange fuckers, leaves get just a little thicker where they at.


----------



## NugHunter (Dec 30, 2014)

some very nice trees in thid thread.


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 31, 2014)

happy new year everyone. hope you all had wonderful harvests this year. heres to happy growing in 2015


----------



## S'Manta (Jan 1, 2015)

@TWS . . SFV, stinks to high heaven.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2015)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I just removed a bunch of leaf miners off of all the plants. Mutilated some leaves in the process, teared little pieces here and there where the leaf miner damage was. I'm getting better at locating the little orange fuckers, leaves get just a little thicker where they at.


I hate these ones....


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2015)

S'Manta said:


> @TWS . . SFV, stinks to high heaven.



I just finished flowering a couple. very happy to have this one is all I can say.


----------



## S'Manta (Jan 3, 2015)

@Mohican . . Green Crack. They went into suspended animation /sulked during my absence but I've transplanted and they are starting to like life.
Thank you, again.

@TWS 
when I topped SFV I stuck the top in the dirt and it lives.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 3, 2015)

Work forcroptober 2015 under way


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2015)

S'Manta said:


> View attachment 3324402 @Mohican . . Green Crack. They went into suspended animation /sulked during my absence but I've transplanted and they are starting to like life.
> Thank you, again.
> 
> @TWS
> ...


Those are awesome cuts I'm jelly. ..how have you been Sam? how's last year's harvest taste after a few months of curing?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2015)

I took these yesterday!!...everything has been jarred up for a few months now.


Girlscout cookies.





Cookiefrost..





Cherry pie.



Alien og kush!



Purple urkle.


----------



## S'Manta (Jan 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Those are awesome cuts I'm jelly. ..how have you been Sam? how's last year's harvest taste after a few months of curing?


Hi, Sunshine..... I need to retry all of my strains, again. 
I'm going to try to clone Green Crack and if I'm successful I'd love to share with you and @FresnoFarmer . I think the two SFV's I topped and stuck the tops in the dirt are going to live so I could gift those, too. I have some seeds of Berry White, thank you, TWS, if I can get females and can make clones, more gifts.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

How are the GC clones doing? Any pics? Are they stinky yet?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

Frosty girls - both LA Con from @TWS then gifted some clones to @BobBitchen and then he gifted them back to me:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Frosty girls - both LA Con from @TWS then gifted some clones to @BobBitchen and then he gifted them back to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous mo!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 6, 2015)

S'Manta said:


> Hi, Sunshine..... I need to retry all of my strains, again.
> I'm going to try to clone Green Crack and if I'm successful I'd love to share with you and @FresnoFarmer . I think the two SFV's I topped and stuck the tops in the dirt are going to live so I could gift those, too. I have some seeds of Berry White, thank you, TWS, if I can get females and can make clones, more gifts.


That would be great sam..I'd really appreciate that. Those strains are awesome.


----------



## S'Manta (Jan 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How are the GC clones doing? Any pics? Are they stinky yet?


2 Green Cracks
  
They were in suspended animation during my absence for some reason but are now starting to gather steam.
This is LA Con and MK, back row, left to right and the 2 GC in front row. 
 
I'm putting them outside during the day when it is sunny and warm and under lights from 3pm to 9am.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 6, 2015)

Righteously hitting flower. All 5 autos are taking longer than specified, I like that. Didn't grew that tall, I like that too.


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 7, 2015)

@TWS is it time for a new Open Show and Tell Outdoors 2015?


----------



## freemandrake (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2015)

Aussie is heating up


----------



## hexthat (Jan 8, 2015)

need a 2015 thread

I got 5 Lemon Larry OG 3 feet tall growing em as big as I can before I start conditioning them from 24 hours of light to 12, usually i drop light cycle down to 8 hours for a week then slowly raise it up to 12 then put em outside, they usually flower/reveg for two to three weeks then grow like a weed.

Hoping they get 6 feet tall before i put em out, I'll be planting everything in the ground outside around 3/21-4/20 if weather is as warm as it is now then probably 3/20. It has only got down to freezing like 5 times so far this winter.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Jan 8, 2015)

hi guys id like to introduce myself, im cannabis cult, i first joined riu in 2006 and left around 2012...well im back ::: some of you like mohican may remember me. anyway im very stoked to be back and using the sun!!! i have a light dep green house and am a legal medical patient in colorado. i have degenerative arthritis in my wrists back and knees... im growing 12 girls this year starting early...planting in 100 gal pots march 1.. all organic 7 part soil... fliping june 1 st .here are some of last years ladies.......im also one of four breeders releasing one of a kind f1 hybrids this year under PAYDIRT seeds. very excited to be back. peace and love to everyone.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome back Biscuit! JK

Sounds amazing! Looks even better! What is in those sativa girls?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2015)

The compost in my worm bin apparently had some viable seeds!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Jan 8, 2015)

mystery time


----------



## Kannah-krazy (Jan 8, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Like!
> 
> I wish that I had your space man. No fucks would be given.


HAHAHAH . Not one single lonely fuck would be given>!


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Jan 8, 2015)

sativas are my pheno of casey jones mohican....popped an original head seeds pack from 06


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 8, 2015)

Already planning for spring.

Got this dude outside almost ready for me to collect the good shit.
Forum cut x Monster Cookies
Got 1 female out of 7 beans so I'm going to back cross it again and get some f2s and run alot of cookie phenos .

He's been outside since the first male pre flowers appeared. The vigor of these plants are something else he didnt even seem phased in the transition from ideal conditions indoors. To not so ideal conditions outside in january.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 8, 2015)

KushXOJ said:


> Already planning for spring.
> 
> Got this dude outside almost ready for me to collect the good shit.
> Forum cut x Monster Cookies
> ...


Didn't even think to put my males out to collect pollen just saved me some lighting bill money and grow space. Thanks kushxoj


----------



## shynee mac (Jan 8, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3324430 Work forcroptober 2015 under way


im jelly


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 8, 2015)

Yea I was pretty impressed with how well he adjusted to the temps outside. I was expecting it to die when I put it out, now I'm trying to collect the pollen lol

Gotta love this Cali weather. Its fun to see winter on the news though


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 12, 2015)

Updates on my girls soon! Were getting desperate for rain here in kiwi land, we had a bad start to the season I was hoping the rain would piss of and now I want it back for a bit haha Its hot and very dry the UV down here is sizzling  In the mean time Ill just leave you with this picture of my Panama...


----------



## fumble (Jan 12, 2015)

Hella cool pic Lestrip


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Just put these ladies out to flower.. And do some crossing. 
Jesus OG x Scotts OG and Malmö FB x Jilly bean.. Yep Mo's crosses..


----------



## fumble (Jan 12, 2015)

Looking good FLkeyes


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2015)

Worm bin update:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jan 13, 2015)

awesome Mo! so there are worms in the bottom of the pail?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2015)

It is full of worms and compost! I also added bone, blood, seaweed, and bat guano. I may need to add some epsom salts. I am also collecting the runoff:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2015)

Looking sweet Mo. You might try sprinkling a little corn meal around in there mo, then watch the worms go to town. If they don't find enough food they will just crawl out in the middle of the night...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Looking sweet Mo. You might try sprinkling a little corn meal around in there mo, then watch the worms go to town. If they don't find enough food they will just crawl out in the middle of the night...


This guy is smart not just sexier than kenny rogers


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2015)

Wonder woman no 2


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2015)

^ that WW2 is fukin sexxy!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> ^ that WW2 is fukin sexxy!


One side of my neighbours is thankful i had a spare seedling of the wonder.It was what looked like the runt of the 4 i started and shes turned into a nice looking girl.Shes a healthy 5ft high and nearly the same in width.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2015)

Cant wait to hear how she smokes. I remember watching them in Gardenboss' garden and its pretty amazing how big they fkn get!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cant wait to hear how she smokes. I remember watching them in Gardenboss' garden and its pretty amazing how big they fkn get!!


Yep the only regret i have is mine only gets 3/4 the sun it should.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh and it was gardenboss who suggested i give it a run this summer


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2015)

Sh*t, at 3/4 sun thats still more than you would have had, had you not run it .


----------



## 757growin (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 14, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3330953


Did you back cross that with a tomato plant? Lol holy shit that stem is frosty. Good shit 757. What strain?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 14, 2015)

KushXOJ said:


> Did you back cross that with a tomato plant? Lol holy shit that stem is frosty. Good shit 757. What strain?


It's a fast finisher too! Super sonic screw driver by tga. Frosty and smells like oj. Someone actually accused me of spraying it with orange perfume. Lols


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

TGA has some major yummy terpene profiles! Cherry, Orange, Mango...


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 14, 2015)

757growin said:


> It's a fast finisher too! Super sonic screw driver by tga. Frosty and smells like oj. Someone actually accused me of spraying it with orange perfume. Lols


I believe Sub mentioned that strain on the last Weed Nerd.


----------



## freemandrake (Jan 14, 2015)

calling out for a bit of help, I think one of the girls has magnesium deficiency its only on the older lower leaves...cheers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> TGA has some major yummy terpene profiles! Cherry, Orange, Mango...


Some of the tastiest I believe. There's not been one yet that I have grown from TGA that wasnt flavorful as.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 15, 2015)

Wat would a ripper tga strain that has indica in it be gd for aussie grow in hot dry conditions not much rain ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 15, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> calling out for a bit of help, I think one of the girls has magnesium deficiency its only on the older lower leaves...cheers View attachment 3331601



http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=marijuana+leaf+deficiencies&qpvt=marijuana+leaf+deffecientcies&FORM=IGRE#a








I love this pic.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 15, 2015)

TWS said:


> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=marijuana leaf deficiencies&qpvt=marijuana leaf deffecientcies&FORM=IGRE#a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this pic in a folder on my desktop at home tws.Its wat i have referred to for a couple yrs now and even helps me diagnose my chilli leaves as well


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

Not sure what is best for hot and dry. Probably Jilly Bean or Ripped Bubba.

Right now I have cold and wet, and cold and dry. The kushes are loving it!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Wat would a ripper tga strain that has indica in it be gd for aussie grow in hot dry conditions not much rain ?


I would toss out Quantum Kush or Conspiracy Kush any day of the year and since I am covered its dry all the time (though a bit of humidity which the ocean breeze doesnt cut) and HOT. My recommendations from Sub for my area were Chernobyl, Dr Who, Quantum Kush, Conspiracy Kush and they have all done well.


----------



## freemandrake (Jan 15, 2015)

TWS said:


> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=marijuana leaf deficiencies&qpvt=marijuana leaf deffecientcies&FORM=IGRE#a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive had a look at this and still unsure I just wanted to get an opinion, going by this I'd say zinc def?...... What do you think?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2015)

Lower older leaves magnesium deficiency. Thats not zinc. Zinc would be yellowing of the total leaf. This looks to be in the veins?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 15, 2015)

So u just add mag to fix that deficiency ?like as in cal mag ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2015)

I like this site for info it provides...http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms-pictures


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2015)

I would run straight water through her for few days as it could just be locked out and if dont see any change (halt of yellowing) within 4-5 days, give her a little cal mag and the yellowing should halt. Is it just in lower older leaves at this point?


----------



## fumble (Jan 15, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like this site for info it provides...http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms-pictures


Awesome Vnsmkr  thanks for the link...got it bookmarked now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2015)

You are welcome fumble. I found this last year when I was reading about mainlining


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 15, 2015)

Shit i missed out i coulda posted that pick a year ago bout thought id look dumbarse lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 15, 2015)

I use Epson salt for Mag....works good


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me DoubleJJ. Last year I added a little blackstrap molasses in the water first, but that was only due to no one having epsom salt near me. It has both calcium and magnesium in it as well


----------



## doublejj (Jan 15, 2015)

Epson salt is the first thing I try when I see yellowing leaves..that & a shot of Maxsea......cure rate 99%.....


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

Most cal/mag nutes are nice because they also provide a bit of N and Fe. I add a shot of cal/mag with every water.

@ruby fruit - You thought posting that helpful chart would make you look bad but running down the street in your birthday suit was OK? That image was burned permanently into my retina at the BBQ!

Luckily the cure was a frozen Cherry Ripe 


Dwarf Tangerine:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Jan 15, 2015)

I look at Ruby cheeks every time I go into my grow room.....


----------



## freemandrake (Jan 15, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like this site for info it provides...http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms-pictures


Exactly what I was after, not illustrated pictures...cheers 



doublejj said:


> I use Epson salt for Mag....works good


I'll give her some epson salt, I think I have some laying around...thanks jj


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 15, 2015)

Naked on the highway nothing better  
Got a jungle starting in here...im a happy man after a week away


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks fkn awesome Ruby!!! I love jungles of my favorite herb


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2015)

Naked by the pool is nice too!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2015)

Ive always loved ya backyard mo...could just about picture sitting in the pool with a beer and looking across to the big malawai in the trash can .....one more for the road...show me again


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2015)

Sure thing:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Sure thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love ya work...have a gd weekend


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey guys Ill be posting my continued updates in the Open Show & Tell 2015 thread now 

Cheers https://www.rollitup.org/t/open-show-and-tell-2015.856747/#post-11236991


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 17, 2015)

Drunk....fish...vapes......thats all shit


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 17, 2015)

Tws why dont ya ring me im over tjis pretend facebook lets chat 098 768 57457 56432 lol


----------



## mwooten102 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Sure thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A thing of beauty!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Sure thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that pic, how much did you pull of that?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 22, 2015)

Here's a couple of mine!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Tws why dont ya ring me im over tjis pretend facebook lets chat 098 768 57457 56432 lol


Wtf ??


----------



## ragieboyyy (Jan 26, 2015)

NOT A OUTDOOR ? BUT I NEED YALLS HELP LOL

Im wanting to give SCROG a try.. I have a 8ft x 4ft grow tent with 2000watt running. But im drawing a blank on how to set up a scrog net/setup inside the tent. Most i see are built with wood an strings i get how to run The string I get the concept. But lost on how to set up the structure in my tent.. i want it to be adjustable for height reaons. 

So my ? Is if any one knows of a set up to buy an where. Thatd be awesome. Or any info on how to construct one easily. Im not new to growing to just to scrog. So any advice is helpful.

Thanks in advanced!!


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Jan 26, 2015)

maybe try the set up thread bud


----------



## ragieboyyy (Jan 26, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> maybe try the set up thread bud


I did. Jus thought id ask all the people here also..


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2015)

Pvc works well for a frame. I have used construction fence but tbat blocks some light soThe thinner the better for your screen. you can buy trellis netting and attach it to your frame. You will want it small enough where you can get all the way around it to work on plants. Not sure about raising and lowering it though


----------



## ragieboyyy (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you fumble. Ill be constructing one here soon for my next go around.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2015)

Pvc frame and a system where you drill holes thru the actual frame to put some sort of hand wound screws or pins to take out and adjust the height ? But im guessing some sort of pulley system to raise the scrog net ? Im sure you would have already thought of this tho ....gd luck


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2015)

Thats a great idea Ruby with using the pullies. I suppose you could also make adjustable legs by slipping a 1 inch over a 3/4 inch pvc with some kind of tighten down cap...lol does that even make sense?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2015)

fumble said:


> Thats a great idea Ruby with using the pullies. I suppose you could also make adjustable legs by slipping a 1 inch over a 3/4 inch pvc with some kind of tighten down cap...lol does that even make sense?


Just drill holes through both for adjustability and use cotter pins. Makes sense Fumble.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2015)

fumble said:


> Thats a great idea Ruby with using the pullies. I suppose you could also make adjustable legs by slipping a 1 inch over a 3/4 inch pvc with some kind of tighten down cap...lol does that even make sense?


ive never scrogged indoors but I think I have a gd sense of making things work its just im a hopeless handyman only got the ideas lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> ive never scrogged indoors but I think I have a gd sense of making things work its just im a hopeless handyman only got the ideas lol


even if it was a pulley in each corner so the pulley is not in the middle where the lights fixtures are


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2015)

I haven't used them for years, however I did run scrog for about a year or 2. I built 3 of these 4'x8' tables about 18" high out of 1"X2"'s & chicken wire. I had 1000w light on a light mover going back & forth over each scrog table. Plant 6-8 under each table in 3gl pots & they would fill the screen quickly. I jst found it too much time invested for the return, I spent hrs & hrs tucking branches.....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2015)

What I would do was grow the plants up to 3'-4' without the tables & then push them over & place the table over them. They would spread out & cover the table & grow up thru it quickly....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2015)

fumble said:


> Thats a great idea Ruby with using the pullies. I suppose you could also make adjustable legs by slipping a 1 inch over a 3/4 inch pvc with some kind of tighten down cap...lol does that even make sense?


Ok fumble I found you  Sorry for hijacking jj's thread but he knows I'm an idiot and will at least ignore me.

Hubby ate your popcorn! ALL OF IT!! He has zero tolerance! He barely even smokes pot! He LOVED the taste of it and couldn't stop eating it. I heated it in the microwave and took him plateful after plateful. He was in bed for 2 straight days with his eyes going in every direction.

He looked like some deranged albino gecko. I've never laughed so hard.
Thank you it was the best Christmas present EVER!


PS I NEED the recipe


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Ok fumble I found you  Sorry for hijacking jj's thread but he knows I'm an idiot and will at least ignore me.
> 
> Hubby ate your popcorn! ALL OF IT!! He has zero tolerance! He barely even smokes pot! He LOVED the taste of it and couldn't stop eating it. I heated it in the microwave and took him plateful after plateful. He was in bed for 2 straight days with his eyes going in every direction.
> 
> ...


Oh my! If i remember, there was approx about 300Mg in the caramel corn lol. So glaf he liked it and enjoyed the ride. I will def get the recipe to you as soon as my computet is back up...too hard on phone lol. Thank you


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2015)

fumble said:


> Oh my! If i remember, there was approx about 300Mg in the caramel corn lol. So glaf he liked it and enjoyed the ride.


he'll be good as new in a few weeks.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2015)

im in the ate all the carmel corn at one time club too.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 29, 2015)

i'm in the habit of eating to many edibles now and momma is cooking something different all the time !! thanks fumble its all ya fault lol !! got to love it now i can eat them on the boat and the crew isn't looking for the source of weed smoke on deck hahaha


----------



## fumble (Jan 29, 2015)

Tee Hee Hee  it's good to be high and laugh at everyone who isn't lolol...glad you can do that GM

@curious2garden here is that Caramel Corn recipe: I use a big turkey roaster pan (you know, the ones with the rack in them), but you can use two smaller pans if you don't have a big one.

1 bag popcorn http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321462336904?lpid=82&chn=ps or 5 quarts popped corn
1 cup canna butter
2 cups brown sugar
1/2 cup corn syrup (you can substitute butter flavored pancake syrup here 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
2 Tablespoons vanilla

1. Preheat oven to 250f. Place popcorn in the pan/pans.
2. In large saucepan over medium heat, melt butter. Stir in brown sugar, corn syrup and salt. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly. Boil without stirring for 4 minutes. Remove from the heat. Carefully pour in vanilla (it will bubble and spit steam at you and will burn something awful). Let steam subside, then mix well. Add baking soda and stir and mix well. It will bubble and foam, just keep stirring. When mixed well, pour in a thin stream over popcorn. Using two nonstick spray coated rubber spatulas, mix until all popcorn is coated well, adding a sprinkle or few of salt as you do 
3. After popcorn is coated, place in preheated oven, stirring and mixing up from the bottom, every 20 minutes for 1 hour. Remove from the oven and let cool completely, stirring about every 10 minutes until cool. Stirring will give you the loose popcorn, you can leave it to cool without stirring and break into pieces after it cools.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 29, 2015)

fumble said:


> Tee Hee Hee  it's good to be high and laugh at everyone who isn't lolol...glad you can do that GM
> 
> @curious2garden here is that Caramel Corn recipe: I use a big turkey roaster pan (you know, the ones with the rack in them), but you can use two smaller pans if you don't have a big one.
> 
> ...



now i'll be trying this out !!


----------



## ragieboyyy (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the reply's!! Im pretty sure Ima do PVC pipe an hang it with some hangers. Seem the easiest way.. Now on to plotting an planing out what strains Ima throw outside this year... Any suggestions? Or any one got any beans or clones to throw my way up here WA state? 

On a side note. I got a job offer to do some legal i502 work from the results of last years Outdoor an recent Indoor results! Pay an benefits are gunna be excellent an Im geta do what I love to do !! 

Happy Farming!


----------



## Malarky (Mar 28, 2015)

Some old pics of jackberry x mad scientist pheno heri and shackzilla clone done @55 north .


----------



## curt caine (Mar 28, 2015)

Getting ready for the season. Out here in the bay area im going to be growing GSC, Candyland, Chem fire, purple cookies, white buffalo, purple urkel, lemon skunk and pine apple haze


----------



## curt caine (Mar 28, 2015)

Those are pics before the transplant. Took these pics this very moment.


----------



## curt caine (Mar 28, 2015)

Last years harvest


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 28, 2015)

curt caine said:


> Getting ready for the season. Out here in the bay area im going to be growing GSC, Candyland, Chem fire, purple cookies, white buffalo, purple urkel, lemon skunk and pine apple haze


Head on over to the 2015 outdoor thread bro thats where its happening


----------



## Harlequin strain (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful…Legally I can grow 2 plants here for my own personal use…and I want to grow some Harlequin as I use this strain for my type of epilepsy…Looking to buy a couple of clones that are pure genetics…


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2015)

Harlequin strain said:


> Beautiful…Legally I can grow 2 plants here for my own personal use…and I want to grow some Harlequin as I use this strain for my type of epilepsy…Looking to buy a couple of clones that are pure genetics…


theres a 2015 outdoor show and tell thread buddy...go there and you will have a hell of a lot of ppl helping you out


----------

